# PMV or Spouse Visa from the Philippines



## mollie

Hi everyone, 

Am new to the forum and would appreciate anyone who are currently or have in the past submitted a PMV or spouse visa from the Philippines. Last December my partner and I submitted our application for a PMV and until now we have now heard anything back from the immigration department. 

I have sent two email enquiries regarding our application and have received a similar answer saying that they the application was currently being processed and the CO would get in touch with us if further documents was required. We were also told that the average processing time was 6 months and we were given details of our case officer. but they have not given us a tentative date as to when we could get an answer or at what stage our application is at and I don't want to be a pain and email all the time. 

As you would all understand anxiety is starting to set in because we have not been asked for any further information/documents and an interview has not been conducted yet. Am just scared that comes the 6 months period and they decide to ask us for further information. Is it unusual that its over three months now and nothing has been asked from us? 

I would like to receive any feedback or experience from anyone who has dealt with applying a visa from the Philippines. 

Thank you and best of luck to everyone who is applying. This forum has really helped me getting through the waiting period.


----------



## pinay

HI mollie, i too submitted my application few days ahead of you...since you have not heard from your CO, it only means that you have a complete application frontloaded , i only heard from my CO last january because i lacked documents....i have not heard anything from her after i submitted the additional dox in mid of feb


----------



## Marcantony

pinay said:


> HI mollie, i too submitted my application few days ahead of you...since you have not heard from your CO, it only means that you have a complete application frontloaded , i only heard from my CO last january because i lacked documents....i have not heard anything from her after i submitted the additional dox in mid of feb


Not so, we werent asked for additional information until I emailed our CO after 4 months asking about our status as school was starting soon. They may just not have looked at it yet. Also theyre now telling people 6-9 months for the Philippines but 6 seems normal.


----------



## cfb

We just had our defacto visa approved (same forms etc as spouse visa) in the Philippines. The whole process took 5 months from submission to approval (of course this is a guide only, your situation may be different).

They did not contact us at all during the process, except to reply to our emailed questions. We sent an email at 6 weeks to confirm that a CO was assigned (they were) and that they had everything they needed (they did). We also sent a follow up after 4 months asking if all was OK (it was).

Other than that we heard nothing. In my experience you will not be told what stage your application is at, and they will not give you any dates as to when it might be complete. It's difficult, but you just have to be patient. If they say your "application was currently being processed and the CO will get in touch if further documents are required" then all is probably proceeding as normal.


----------



## Wanderer

cfb said:


> We just had our defacto visa approved (same forms etc as spouse visa) in the Philippines. The whole process took 5 months from submission to approval (of course this is a guide only, your situation may be different).
> 
> They did not contact us at all during the process, except to reply to our emailed questions. We sent an email at 6 weeks to confirm that a CO was assigned (they were) and that they had everything they needed (they did). We also sent a follow up after 4 months asking if all was OK (it was).
> 
> Other than that we heard nothing. In my experience you will not be told what stage your application is at, and they will not give you any dates as to when it might be complete. It's difficult, but you just have to be patient. If they say your "application was currently being processed and the CO will get in touch if further documents are required" then all is probably proceeding as normal.


*Congratulations!*
One of the more sensible posts about the perpetual " how long will this be " and the pointlessness of continually asking or attempting to.
It's a bit like the *" how long is the string in the ball of it "*

I think I made a sticky thread at one time on how long but then just like all the information on the Immi site which includes very detailed information about processing times and the reasons for variations, most people probably do not have the patience to read relevant information.
Meanwhile, on a ball of a string, they are everywhere - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...long-does-take-get-co-berlin-visa-office.html


----------



## bluefeb

hi mollie,
I also applied for PMV last Nov. and still waiting. I sent an email to them and they replied that my application is still in process but is progressing and I just need to wait. Best of luck to all of us waiting for our visa.


----------



## mollie

bluefeb said:


> hi mollie,
> I also applied for PMV last Nov. and still waiting. I sent an email to them and they replied that my application is still in process but is progressing and I just need to wait. Best of luck to all of us waiting for our visa.


Good luck as well bluefeb... the waiting is just torture, hopefully we won't have to wait long now.


----------



## twinky

Hi Bluefeb,

any progress? i'm still waiting in vain.... hahaha.



bluefeb said:


> hi mollie,
> I also applied for PMV last Nov. and still waiting. I sent an email to them and they replied that my application is still in process but is progressing and I just need to wait. Best of luck to all of us waiting for our visa.


----------



## bluefeb

twinky said:


> Hi Bluefeb,
> 
> any progress? i'm still waiting in vain.... hahaha.


Hi twinky,

We share the same sentiment...we are on our 5th month from date of application and we are still waiting. All I know is that its in still in process. I'll keep you posted once I get an update and I hope to hear from you or any of the applicants with the same situation. Good luck to you and to everyone.


----------



## bluefeb

bluefeb said:


> Hi twinky,
> 
> We share the same sentiment...we are on our 5th month from date of application and we are still waiting. All I know is that its in still in process. I'll keep you posted once I get an update and I hope to hear from you or any of the applicants with the same situation. Good luck to you and to everyone.


Hi to Twinky!
I 'm so happy! Just want to let you know, I receive an email from the embassy after an hour i posted the first reply I sent you. My visa is granted at around 4pm yesterday April 12, exactly 4 months and 24 days from the day it was lodged. We will just have to wait for the passport to be sent back to us. We didnt have interview or additional documents submitted. My fiance sent an email to the embassy in the morning inquiring about the visa and in the afternoon, I receive an email that visa is granted. Thanks for this site that give views and opinions about visa application. And to everyone in the same situation, just be patient, make sure you submit all the documents, be positive and keep praying. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## twinky

Hi bluefeb!!!

Oh my!!!! congrats to the both of you!  fiancee visa, right?



bluefeb said:


> Hi to Twinky!
> I 'm so happy! Just want to let you know, I receive an email from the embassy after an hour i posted the first reply I sent you. My visa is granted at around 4pm yesterday April 12, exactly 4 months and 24 days from the day it was lodged. We will just have to wait for the passport to be sent back to us. We didnt have interview or additional documents submitted. My fiance sent an email to the embassy in the morning inquiring about the visa and in the afternoon, I receive an email that visa is granted. Thanks for this site that give views and opinions about visa application. And to everyone in the same situation, just be patient, make sure you submit all the documents, be positive and keep praying. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mollie

pinay said:


> HI mollie, i too submitted my application few days ahead of you...since you have not heard from your CO, it only means that you have a complete application frontloaded , i only heard from my CO last january because i lacked documents....i have not heard anything from her after i submitted the additional dox in mid of feb


@PINAY saw your message about being approved for your visa just wanted to say congratulations and all the best


----------



## mollie

twinky said:


> Hi bluefeb!!!
> 
> Oh my!!!! congrats to the both of you!  fiancee visa, right?


Congratulations as well Bluefeb


----------



## twinky

Hi Mollie,

Did you get your visa na?



mollie said:


> @PINAY saw your message about being approved for your visa just wanted to say congratulations and all the best


----------



## mollie

twinky said:


> Hi Mollie,
> 
> Did you get your visa na?


Hi Twinky,

Sorry I didn't reply to your private message, I haven't posted enough posts to be able to reply. About our PMV Unfortunately we haven't heard anything from immigration. We are nearing 4 months this Sunday. I sent an email last month and trying so hard not to email again. How about you?

Hopefully it won't be that long now.....


----------



## twinky

No worries 

when did you submit your documents? PMV 300? we'll be in our 4th month first week of may... never thought it would be this long and i get more anxious everyday. funny cause i sent them an email last march as well, and they said "in the process"... hehe. i'm so trying to sit back and relax... which is sooo hard to do. i was reading pinay's and mollie's both of them submitted sometime in december.. so i'm keeping my faith that ours wont be too long.



mollie said:


> Hi Twinky,
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to your private message, I haven't posted enough posts to be able to reply. About our PMV Unfortunately we haven't heard anything from immigration. We are nearing 4 months this Sunday. I sent an email last month and trying so hard not to email again. How about you?
> 
> Hopefully it won't be that long now.....


----------



## pinay

thank you mollie..yours wont be far now  God bless


----------



## mollie

twinky said:


> No worries
> 
> when did you submit your documents? PMV 300? we'll be in our 4th month first week of may... never thought it would be this long and i get more anxious everyday. funny cause i sent them an email last march as well, and they said "in the process"... hehe. i'm so trying to sit back and relax... which is sooo hard to do. i was reading pinay's and mollie's both of them submitted sometime in december.. so i'm keeping my faith that ours wont be too long.


Hi Twinky,

Yes, ours is PMV 300. We submitted our documents in Cebu so immigration sent us an email confirming that they received it on 17 Dec 2010. We emailed them last month and same thing they said to us that the application was processing and the CO would email if any further documents is required. They haven't contacted us and no interview has been made. I understand its very hard to wait and wait but am hoping ours is soon coz the other's have got theirs already. Is yours also a PMV? Has your CO made contact with you about documents/interviews?


----------



## ryaika

*congratulations!*

congratulations pinay & bluefeb! 

all the best to us who are still waiting...hope it won't be long!


----------



## twinky

Hi Mollie,

Yup, we are in the same situation. The only difference is that you submitted your documents a few weeks earlier. Until now, no nothing from the CO... hehe. I just hope their silence means good news. hahahaha! where in AUS are you staying? 



mollie said:


> Hi Twinky,
> 
> Yes, ours is PMV 300. We submitted our documents in Cebu so immigration sent us an email confirming that they received it on 17 Dec 2010. We emailed them last month and same thing they said to us that the application was processing and the CO would email if any further documents is required. They haven't contacted us and no interview has been made. I understand its very hard to wait and wait but am hoping ours is soon coz the other's have got theirs already. Is yours also a PMV? Has your CO made contact with you about documents/interviews?


----------



## twinky

Hi! how are you holding up? 



ryaika said:


> congratulations pinay & bluefeb!
> 
> all the best to us who are still waiting...hope it won't be long!


----------



## mollie

twinky said:


> Hi Mollie,
> 
> Yup, we are in the same situation. The only difference is that you submitted your documents a few weeks earlier. Until now, no nothing from the CO... hehe. I just hope their silence means good news. hahahaha! where in AUS are you staying?


Hope so - no news is good news lol will be base in Brisbane Queensland. What about you?


----------



## ryaika

twinky said:


> Hi! how are you holding up?


hi twinky!

my fiance's application was lodged mid-february, so we're just on the second month. we have confirmed that we already have a case officer, but we have not heard from them just yet. hopefully that means we have complete documents and that processing won't take long.

have they contacted you at all?


----------



## twinky

Will be staying in Central Coast, NSW. Yeah, I hope so too.. Seriously, this is a test of patience.. lol.

Did you lodge your documents in Manlia?



mollie said:


> Hope so - no news is good news lol will be base in Brisbane Queensland. What about you?


----------



## twinky

Hi Ryaika,

Will be in our 4th month in May.. No news yet if if have a CO... just waiting hysterically.. hahaha! just kidding. Did you lodge yours in Manila?



ryaika said:


> hi twinky!
> 
> my fiance's application was lodged mid-february, so we're just on the second month. we have confirmed that we already have a case officer, but we have not heard from them just yet. hopefully that means we have complete documents and that processing won't take long.
> 
> have they contacted you at all?


----------



## ryaika

twinky said:


> Hi Ryaika,
> 
> Will be in our 4th month in May.. No news yet if if have a CO... just waiting hysterically.. hahaha! just kidding. Did you lodge yours in Manila?


i know! this is driving us nuts too!

yes, we lodged it in Manila. how about yours? i reckon your application is now with a CO since we already have one. i guess they won't be communicating with us (which may mean we have submitted complete documents) - not until they have their final decision.

i've been looking at the embassy's website (everyday), and it seems like the allocation of COs has been lagging. we're all lucky to have made it to a CO before the delay gets worse!


----------



## twinky

Yup, we lodged it here. I would want to believe that the reason why a CO haven't contacted us is because we were able to submit complete docs. - i hope.

I do that also everyday and most probably they will be updating sometime in May na. Did you ask your CO about your status and for how long do you have to wait?



ryaika said:


> i know! this is driving us nuts too!
> 
> yes, we lodged it in Manila. how about yours? i reckon your application is now with a CO since we already have one. i guess they won't be communicating with us (which may mean we have submitted complete documents) - not until they have their final decision.
> 
> i've been looking at the embassy's website (everyday), and it seems like the allocation of COs has been lagging. we're all lucky to have made it to a CO before the delay gets worse!


----------



## chrissy

hi ryaika and twinky,

i too submitted a pmv 300 visa aplication 5 weeks ago and until now i havent receive any news from immi, i dont know if a CO has been assigned to our case or not, but im positive that the reason why they didnt contact or email me anything its because the application i sent is complete with all the necessary docs. 

everyday i check my email not just once but a lot of times hoping that i have an email from immi, but none.. hhahahaha.. for now we just have to believe that good things happen to those who wait.. God bless to us all who are waiting...


----------



## ryaika

twinky said:


> Yup, we lodged it here. I would want to believe that the reason why a CO haven't contacted us is because we were able to submit complete docs. - i hope.
> 
> I do that also everyday and most probably they will be updating sometime in May na. Did you ask your CO about your status and for how long do you have to wait?


No, because I don't have the details of our CO just yet. The only thing the embassy has confirmed was that our application has been forwarded to one. I hope the CO would send us an email so we can follow up the progress na.


----------



## ryaika

chrissy said:


> hi ryaika and twinky,
> 
> i too submitted a pmv 300 visa aplication 5 weeks ago and until now i havent receive any news from immi, i dont know if a CO has been assigned to our case or not, but im positive that the reason why they didnt contact or email me anything its because the application i sent is complete with all the necessary docs.
> 
> everyday i check my email not just once but a lot of times hoping that i have an email from immi, but none.. hhahahaha.. for now we just have to believe that good things happen to those who wait.. God bless to us all who are waiting...


hi chrissy,

thanks, it takes a great amount of patience to get through this! haha!

have you received an acknowledgement from them at all?


----------



## chrissy

hi ryaika,

yup i did receive an acknowledgement last march 14, but i havent receive an email from a CO but im hoping soon... im dying to email them about my application but im trying my hardest not to, maybe next month i will email them hahaha.. all i can do for now is pray, sit back and relax..

how about you? hows your application? any news from them...


----------



## twinky

Hi Chrissy,

Welcome to the club! hahahaha! Let's just hope we hear from them soon 



chrissy said:


> hi ryaika and twinky,
> 
> i too submitted a pmv 300 visa aplication 5 weeks ago and until now i havent receive any news from immi, i dont know if a CO has been assigned to our case or not, but im positive that the reason why they didnt contact or email me anything its because the application i sent is complete with all the necessary docs.
> 
> everyday i check my email not just once but a lot of times hoping that i have an email from immi, but none.. hhahahaha.. for now we just have to believe that good things happen to those who wait.. God bless to us all who are waiting...


----------



## mark355

Hey guys, 

Im just wondering what kind of evidence for you relationship did you guys submitted along with your application??... 

Im planning to get married in 2 months and planning to lodge our applications 2 months after we get married but we dont have any joint bank account and other evidences and stuff but we will after we get married.
Is it alright if our evidences and joint bank account are just 2 months old??
it's really hard for us to get a lot evidence because I need to stay here and left my girlfriend in philippines temporarily.

Thanks


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

Hi there mark355 you need to provide evidence that youve been talking to each other in the past months that you werent together physically,like phone records that is very important.


----------



## jes24

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> Hi there mark355 you need to provide evidence that youve been talking to each other in the past months that you werent together physically,like phone records that is very important.


ah,,ok ,,, Is alright if our phone records is just 3 months old? 
and are the comments from social networking site like friendster and facebook are a good source of communication records??


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

if youve met your gf 5 months ago i think 3 months old phone records is ok.but if youve been gf and bf for 5 years now and only have a 3 months phone record that may be ask,as that one of the question in the form for the visa is how long have you been in a relationhip with the applicant(meaning your gf)i am not sure with the facebook and friendster as a proof of communication.but worry that one later get married with your gf.take heaps of pictures together and apply for a visa,they wont reject visa mainly for lack of communication,its the genuieness of the relationship


----------



## mark355

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> if youve met your gf 5 months ago i think 3 months old phone records is ok.but if youve been gf and bf for 5 years now and only have a 3 months phone record that may be ask,as that one of the question in the form for the visa is how long have you been in a relationhip with the applicant(meaning your gf)i am not sure with the facebook and friendster as a proof of communication.but worry that one later get married with your gf.take heaps of pictures together and apply for a visa,they wont reject visa mainly for lack of communication,its the genuieness of the relationship


jes24 is my gf's account I forgot that i was using her account,,hahha
anywaywe got a ot of photos together and we are just lacking of communication records because we only use yahoo messenger and we didnt know that we need to record our communication...
how do we prove them that our relationship is genuine?? and how can we more evidences for our relationship??


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

how many times youve been here in the philippines for that 5 years?provide receipts of hotels you and your gf chek in,restaurant receipts ,your plane tickets,passport that you came for her in that 5 years,western union if you sent her money,pictures.when you come here in the philippines in july just take pictures and dont throw receipts of your hotel you check in,all receipts that you do together like going to the restautants,movie theather,etc.the embassy will probably ask if you and your partner have been together over the past 5 years as boyfriend and girl friend why has there only been phone calls over the last 3 months.


----------



## mark355

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> how many times youve been here in the philippines for that 5 years?provide receipts of hotels you and your gf chek in,restaurant receipts ,your plane tickets,passport that you came for her in that 5 years,western union if you sent her money,pictures.when you come here in the philippines in july just take pictures and dont throw receipts of your hotel you check in,all receipts that you do together like going to the restautants,movie theather,etc.the embassy will probably ask if you and your partner have been together over the past 5 years as boyfriend and girl friend why has there only been phone calls over the last 3 months.


I've been here in australia (2009) for only 2 years... I went back there last year november 2010 until feb 2011... I only got plane ticket and passport for the proof that i went there and we got only 1 award when I was there(3rd place in battle of the bands) she is our vocalist and got few more awards from our band before I came here in australia,, should I include this?..
so it is better not to present the 3 months old phone records, right??..but we had a lots of comments from "Friendster" and it was 4 1/2 years old comments....


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

mark355 said:


> I've been here in australia (2009) for only 2 years... I went back there last year november 2010 until feb 2011... I only got plane ticket and passport for the proof that i went there and we got only 1 award when I was there(3rd place in battle of the bands) she is our vocalist and got few more awards from our band before I came here in australia,, should I include this?..
> 
> i didnt realize your from philippines.yes that will help you and maybe yes include friendsters 4 1/2 years ago comments so it shows that youve been in a relationship for 5 years now.do you go the same school before when you were here in the philippines?because that would be perfect evidence or you are neighbors?include your 3 months old phone record that is important too


----------



## mark355

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> i didnt realize your from philippines.yes that will help you and maybe yes include friendsters 4 1/2 years ago comments so it shows that youve been in a relationship for 5 years now.do you go the same school before when you were here in the philippines?because that would be perfect evidence or you are neighbors?include your 3 months old phone record that is important too


yeah I grew up in philippines, my family just migrated here thats why im here and yeah we were in the same school when we were in high school and college...but i didnt finished my college in philippines...I was only in 2nd level of nursing...If i include our relationship in highschool it will be 7 years instead of 5 years... what evidence should we get in our high school and uni?...

im getting some confidence right now... ^_^


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

maybe pictures of you and her wearing the same school uniform together.paste your pictures in a coupon bond then at the bottom of each pictures write something about that picture.i done the same.i do understand now that you dont have enough phone records because if your both from philippines we text more than ringing someone, but you could be questioned why when you migrated 2 years ago you only have 3 months phone record.include your love letters and the letters you sent to her when you were both schooling and even when you are already in australia.just dont forget dont throw your receipts when you come here in july again.i hope that will help you and you gf


----------



## mark355

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> maybe pictures of you and her wearing the same school uniform together.paste your pictures in a coupon bond then at the bottom of each pictures write something about that picture.i done the same.i do understand now that you dont have enough phone records because if your both from philippines we text more than ringing someone, but you could be questioned why when you migrated 2 years ago you only have 3 months phone record.include your love letters and the letters you sent to her when you were both schooling and even when you are already in australia.just dont forget dont throw your receipts when you come here in july again.i hope that will help you and you gf


thanks touch_of_pink this is a really big help for us.. 
should we include our diploma? cuz we only have classpictures when we were in high school and college...
or can we get a certificate from the school that we are a former students of that school??...
are they gonna ask us about why our phone records were just 3 months old personally?? or they will send us an email?

and is it alright to lodge our application after we get married and after we get our marriage certificate? 
do you think this evidences are good enough for our proof of relationship??? im scared of our application being rejected..


----------



## mark355

which visa has the high chance of success rate for our visa application..

spouse visa or the prospective marriage visa??...


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

yes that would be good you include your class pictures and diploma showing you went in the same school.all you have to do is show pictures 5 years ago,to prove that you are in a relationhip with your gf 5 years up to now.if they do ask you about your 3 month phone record they will ask your gf's during the interview.do not worry too much on your phone record as long as you can show that your relationship is genuiene.yes its good if you lodge your application after you get married and get your marriage certificate,getting married is one step to prove your relationship is genuiene.you can choose prospective marriage visa or spouse visa but in my opinion choose spouse visa as that here in the philippines both spouse visa and fiance visa takes 5 or 6 months to be approve.i am still waiting for my visa to be approve


----------



## mark355

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> yes that would be good you include your class pictures and diploma showing you went in the same school.all you have to do is show pictures 5 years ago,to prove that you are in a relationhip with your gf 5 years up to now.if they do ask you about your 3 month phone record they will ask your gf's during the interview.do not worry too much on your phone record as long as you can show that your relationship is genuiene.yes its good if you lodge your application after you get married and get your marriage certificate,getting married is one step to prove your relationship is genuiene.you can choose prospective marriage visa or spouse visa but in my opinion choose spouse visa as that here in the philippines both spouse visa and fiance visa takes 5 or 6 months to be approve.i am still waiting for my visa to be approve


ok,,, thanks for all the info touch_of_pink2000... this is very helpful for me and my gf.... ^_^


----------



## Adyhottie

Hi Bluefeb.. good for you that you already got your visa. wow 4 months is short. I hope I could get a visa that fast. I just lodged my application last month.. so it means i will prolly get it by October.. huhuhu. but i know i just have to be patient.
The sad part is that the embassy in Manila told me that they are currently processing applicants from March and it is now May.. they have to finish some backlog i guess.

Goodluck to me and to the other applicants.


----------



## Adyhottie

*hi*



bluefeb said:


> Hi to Twinky!
> I 'm so happy! Just want to let you know, I receive an email from the embassy after an hour i posted the first reply I sent you. My visa is granted at around 4pm yesterday April 12, exactly 4 months and 24 days from the day it was lodged. We will just have to wait for the passport to be sent back to us. We didnt have interview or additional documents submitted. My fiance sent an email to the embassy in the morning inquiring about the visa and in the afternoon, I receive an email that visa is granted. Thanks for this site that give views and opinions about visa application. And to everyone in the same situation, just be patient, make sure you submit all the documents, be positive and keep praying. Good luck to everyone.


Hi Bluefeb.. good for you that you already got your visa. wow 4 months is short. I hope I could get a visa that fast. I just lodged my application last month.. so it means i will prolly get it by October.. huhuhu. but i know i just have to be patient.
The sad part is that the embassy in Manila told me that they are currently processing applicants from March and it is now May.. they have to finish some backlog i guess.

Goodluck to me and to the other applicants.


----------



## Adyhottie

how true that there is no interviews done for Spouse and PMV visa applicants in the Australian Embassy in Manila?


----------



## bruggster's wifey

You are not alone guys!im a newbie here!i lodged mine last feb 2011.but i applied may13 for visit visa while waiting..


----------



## ricka

to those who are anxious, just have a little bit of patience as you will receive the visa anytime without asking so much or sending an email.

i applied in Philippines for spouse visa on March 3 and was granted on May 28. if i haven't had a second med check it would be earlier than that. there was no interview, i wasn't contacted by the case officer. what i've done was i supplied heaps of supporting documents.

there's nothing to worry about if you are genuine. cheers!


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*



ricka said:


> to those who are anxious, just have a little bit of patience as you will receive the visa anytime without asking so much or sending an email.
> 
> i applied in Philippines for spouse visa on March 3 and was granted on May 28. if i haven't had a second med check it would be earlier than that. there was no interview, i wasn't contacted by the case officer. what i've done was i supplied heaps of supporting documents.
> 
> there's nothing to worry about if you are genuine. cheers!


Hi there. That fast??? How long were u together with your spouse?


----------



## Adyhottie

But the embassy now is processing 6-9 months. They are currently processing backlogs.


----------



## ricka

Adyhottie

Yes that fast

I've known him on july 2008, met him personally on Nov 2008 and he stayed for 2 weeks. Got married on feb 2009. We submitted the application together at VIA manila after the wedding, then he flew back to Aust. I had my 2nd med check on april 2009. Visa granted on May 2009. When I received the acknowledgement, I've been told it will take 6-9 months for the processing but was really surprised when I received an email stating that my visa was approved. I arrived here in Aust on June 2009.


----------



## sugarstoned

Wow that's awesome Ricka! I will soon be submitting our requirements here in Cebu and hopefully we won't have any problems along the way...Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ikaw

*Pmv*

hello, just new here in forum.. i apply PMV last DECEMBER 7, 2010. Until now i dont ave any contact from my CO but they already told me the name of CO.. is anyone here has the same sitaution as mine.. My applcation will 6 months this coming june 7, 2011 until now no email or whatever...


----------



## mollie

ikaw said:


> hello pajoin...
> 
> Application Lodge: Subclass 300
> Date of Lodge : Dec. 7, 2010
> Acknowledgement received: Dec. 14, 2010
> medical done : Dec. 14, 2010
> 
> Anyways, un ang timeline ko wala me CO na nagcontact sakin hahai nakakatense waiting na di mo alam kelan wala p me grant letter...
> 
> To mollie, musta na yong sayo??grant ka naba kasi same tayo ng month dba


Hi there,

I can understand how you are feeling - our visa hasn't been granted as well. We received our acknowledgement email 17 Dec 2010 so just a few days after you. I emailed our CO a few weeks ago to update some details and she replied advising me that no further documents were required and processing is still ongoing...

have you emailed your CO? hang in there - hopefully ours will be granted soon


----------



## ikaw

mollie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can understand how you are feeling - our visa hasn't been granted as well. We received our acknowledgement email 17 Dec 2010 so just a few days after you. I emailed our CO a few weeks ago to update some details and she replied advising me that no further documents were required and processing is still ongoing...
> 
> have you emailed your CO? hang in there - hopefully ours will be granted soon


Hello there,

Yes its a bit frustrating that we still dont have our visa soon it will 6 mos.,maybe we have the same CO. Do you have personal contact with your CO did she call you and ask addtl docs before?? In my case, i never heard about my CO when we follow up last month the Client Service officer reply and just give the name our CO. And May 19 i follow my application they said that if my CO will not ask any further info she will finalized and will contact me as soon as they finalized it. Also the Client Service told me that my queries has been sent to my CO. Well we dont have choice than to wait... fingers crossed and we just keep praying one day it will be granted... May i know who is your CO maybe we have the same one?


----------



## ricka

sugarstoned said:


> Wow that's awesome Ricka! I will soon be submitting our requirements here in Cebu and hopefully we won't have any problems along the way...Good luck to everyone!


Indeed! Just supply all the needed requirements. Cheers!


----------



## dianmarie007

ricka said:


> Adyhottie
> 
> Yes that fast
> 
> I've known him on july 2008, met him personally on Nov 2008 and he stayed for 2 weeks. Got married on feb 2009. We submitted the application together at VIA manila after the wedding, then he flew back to Aust. I had my 2nd med check on april 2009. Visa granted on May 2009. When I received the acknowledgement, I've been told it will take 6-9 months for the processing but was really surprised when I received an email stating that my visa was approved. I arrived here in Aust on June 2009.


_
hi. would like to ask you, what u think that make your process done fast? have you lived together for 1 year? what are proof that you showed to them? thank you for replying it will be a help. _


----------



## ricka

dianmarie007 said:


> _
> hi. would like to ask you, what u think that make your process done fast? have you lived together for 1 year? what are proof that you showed to them? thank you for replying it will be a help. _


hello! we have never lived together, the longest time we've spent time together was after the wedding and it wasn't even a month. I ony submitted our internet conversations, his phone bills showing my number, pictures of our first meeting with my family and relatives, pictures on our wedding, hotel receipts showing our both names, plane tickets, receipts of money transfers. That was it. How 'bout you? when did you submit your applications?


----------



## dianmarie007

ricka said:


> hello! we have never lived together, the longest time we've spent time together was after the wedding and it wasn't even a month. I ony submitted our internet conversations, his phone bills showing my number, pictures of our first meeting with my family and relatives, pictures on our wedding, hotel receipts showing our both names, plane tickets, receipts of money transfers. That was it. How 'bout you? when did you submit your applications?


wow that's cool. we'll plan to file the application this coming july or august that will be his coming back also in philippines. i think we don't have the phone bills to show..as we are chatting everyday. we will apply for fiancée visa. we met last nov. 2010. thank u to your info. by the way, your in oz now right, where u there?


----------



## ricka

dianmarie007 said:


> wow that's cool. we'll plan to file the application this coming july or august that will be his coming back also in philippines. i think we don't have the phone bills to show..as we are chatting everyday. we will apply for fiancée visa. we met last nov. 2010. thank u to your info. by the way, your in oz now right, where u there?


Just tell him to bring the needed papers and pay before he'll come down to Phil so he can bring the receipt with him. Yes I am in Sydney now, been here since june 2009. Goodluck!


----------



## dianmarie007

ricka said:


> Just tell him to bring the needed papers and pay before he'll come down to Phil so he can bring the receipt with him. Yes I am in Sydney now, been here since june 2009. Goodluck!


What he will pay there before coming here?


----------



## pinay

she might be talking about the visa fee...it can be paid here, so dont worry 



dianmarie007 said:


> What he will pay there before coming here?


----------



## bruggster's wifey

Date of application: 16 feb 2011

Nationality: Filipina

Visa type: 309 spouse visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore manila, philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 24 march 2011

Date visa granted: 09 june 2011

finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


----------



## sugarstoned

bruggster's wifey said:


> Date of application: 16 feb 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipina
> 
> Visa type: 309 spouse visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore manila, philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24 march 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 09 june 2011
> 
> finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


Congratz! That's very good news


----------



## dianmarie007

bruggster's wifey said:


> Date of application: 16 feb 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipina
> 
> Visa type: 309 spouse visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore manila, philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24 march 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 09 june 2011
> 
> finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


congratulations! that's not so long. goodluck for the future too. by the way how much is medical? u submitted it together with the applications. i thought by the time CO will request only. thanks.
.


----------



## david&marilen

bruggster's wifey said:


> date of application: 16 feb 2011
> 
> nationality: Filipina
> 
> visa type: 309 spouse visa
> 
> offshore/onshore: Offshore manila, philippines
> 
> medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> date co assigned: 24 march 2011
> 
> date visa granted: 09 june 2011
> 
> finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


congratulations!hope another visa grant soon


----------



## bruggster's wifey

Thanks alot suga'stoned,dianmarie,and david and marilen!!!!!
I had my medical just before i lodge my application,i had done heaps of examination wit regards to my gen body check-up (medical)..i had several blood test bec the doctor saw my tattoo and navel ring and that cost me too much!


----------



## david&marilen

bruggster's wifey said:


> thanks alot suga'stoned,dianmarie,and david and marilen!!!!!
> I had my medical just before i lodge my application,i had done heaps of examination wit regards to my gen body check-up (medical)..i had several blood test bec the doctor saw my tattoo and navel ring and that cost me too much!


yes that's true me too i have additional fee too, bec i have tattoo.


----------



## Adyhottie

I also had additional blood tests because I am working as a nurse here in the Philippines and I am intending to work as a nurse there.


----------



## sugarstoned

Damn, I got several tattoos myself lol


----------



## kimi

any new 2011 grantees for PMV....update please


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone, 

My gf of 2 years recently got her permanent residency visa late last year and she's been in Australia for about a month. Would there be any issues if I'll apply for PMV this soon?


----------



## dianmarie007

bruggster's wifey said:


> Date of application: 16 feb 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipina
> 
> Visa type: 309 spouse visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore manila, philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24 march 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 09 june 2011
> 
> finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


hi, so it is fine to have medical together with the application..unlike what other said , they wait for their CO to request it. how much have u paid for medical? did u went to the panel of doctors mentioned in immgration site. ty


----------



## twinky

kimi said:


> any new 2011 grantees for PMV....update please


Hi Kimi,

When and where did you lodge your documents?


----------



## kimi

february 2011.....and yours?


----------



## twinky

kimi said:


> february 2011.....and yours?


Submitted mine jan2011.. been waiting for 5mos already... where did you lodge yours? manila?


----------



## kimi

yes manila.....ohhhh nohhh....after 5 months ano update?


----------



## twinky

kimi said:


> yes manila.....ohhhh nohhh....after 5 months ano update?


zero update... sad. haha! did they contact you already?


----------



## ryaika

hi kimi!

we're on the same boat! been waiting for 4 months now! waaahhhh!!!



kimi said:


> yes manila.....ohhhh nohhh....after 5 months ano update?


----------



## ihope

*About to apply*

Hello! quite new here. 

I'm planning to apply my spouse visa soon.. Im here in the philippines.. how do i submit the application.. do i have to go to the australian embassy here in manila or it can be thru courier? which is better and how much did you pay? thank you.. and hoping for your response.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

submit it to aus embassy..spouse visa 77,800php i think..


----------



## kimi

why is it Spouse visa approved fast than PMV? they are of same processing timeline.....is it because we belong to a high risk country....


----------



## Adyhottie

I also applied for spouse visa here in the Philippines. Hope it will be processed fast.


----------



## kimi

Adyhottie said:


> I also applied for spouse visa here in the Philippines. Hope it will be processed fast.


ok, pm me once your visa will be granted.....needs more prayer!


----------



## kimi

ricka said:


> to those who are anxious, just have a little bit of patience as you will receive the visa anytime without asking so much or sending an email.
> 
> i applied in Philippines for spouse visa on March 3 and was granted on May 28. if i haven't had a second med check it would be earlier than that. there was no interview, i wasn't contacted by the case officer. what i've done was i supplied heaps of supporting documents.
> 
> there's nothing to worry about if you are genuine. cheers!


Wow ricka we are jealous......what year did you apply for spouse visa?


----------



## kimi

bruggster's wifey said:


> submit it to aus embassy..spouse visa 77,800php i think..


Hello, Im anxious to email the embassy now....may I know how many times you contact the embassy to follow up your application....mine submitted last Feb? I submitted the additional documents which they acknowledged last May 17th...,,,please advice me to wait or follow up....thanks a lot


----------



## bruggster's wifey

hi kimi!my CO contacted me thru email only just once.And i phoned her once.i lodge mine feb16.it took 3mos.As long as u follow whats on the checklist it will be alright.i submitted skype conversation which is 109 pages and facebook messages and some evidences.and the gurl who assisted me at the via center told that my application is 99% done or complete!I think it evidences really helps.


----------



## ihope

bruggster's wifey said:


> submit it to aus embassy..spouse visa 77,800php i think..


Thank you, bruggster's wifey. is it the one in makati? do i have to pay it in cash? or does it need to be a manager's check?


----------



## sugarstoned

ihope said:


> Thank you, bruggster's wifey. is it the one in makati? do i have to pay it in cash? or does it need to be a manager's check?


They don't accept cash


----------



## kimi

ANY VISA GRANTEES FOR SUBCLASS 300/309 BATCH 2011 APPLICANTS.....please share


----------



## Adyhottie

Help. What if my NSO Birth certificate is spelled wrong? Would Baptism certificate suffice? Anybody here with the same problem?


----------



## sugarstoned

I had the same problem but it wasn't for the visa...I had to apply for registration coz I needed the NSO birth certificate. You got a passport already tho?


----------



## Adyhottie

I have my passport but they were still asking for NSO


----------



## Adyhottie

I have my passport already


----------



## kimi

Adyhottie said:


> Help. What if my NSO Birth certificate is spelled wrong? Would Baptism certificate suffice? Anybody here with the same problem?


Is your case officer asking for your NSO birth certificate? If you have problem about it ask your LCR, or a lawyer about spelled wrong.....i dont if affidavit will do....regards


----------



## Adyhottie

I am still waiting for my NSO birth cert to be processed correctly. They said it would take months.


----------



## Gene

*Worth The Wait*



bluefeb said:


> Hi to Twinky!
> I 'm so happy! Just want to let you know, I receive an email from the embassy after an hour i posted the first reply I sent you. My visa is granted at around 4pm yesterday April 12, exactly 4 months and 24 days from the day it was lodged. We will just have to wait for the passport to be sent back to us. We didnt have interview or additional documents submitted. My fiance sent an email to the embassy in the morning inquiring about the visa and in the afternoon, I receive an email that visa is granted. Thanks for this site that give views and opinions about visa application. And to everyone in the same situation, just be patient, make sure you submit all the documents, be positive and keep praying. Good luck to everyone.


*Wow-congratulations!! See, some things are worth the wait.
Hope everyone here keeps us informed as they go along with the process.

Gene...
*


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ihope said:


> Thank you, bruggster's wifey. is it the one in makati? do i have to pay it in cash? or does it need to be a manager's check?


mngr's cheque or credit card


----------



## shky

*hello*



mollie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am new to the forum and would appreciate anyone who are currently or have in the past submitted a PMV or spouse visa from the Philippines. Last December my partner and I submitted our application for a PMV and until now we have now heard anything back from the immigration department.
> 
> I have sent two email enquiries regarding our application and have received a similar answer saying that they the application was currently being processed and the CO would get in touch with us if further documents was required. We were also told that the average processing time was 6 months and we were given details of our case officer. but they have not given us a tentative date as to when we could get an answer or at what stage our application is at and I don't want to be a pain and email all the time.
> 
> As you would all understand anxiety is starting to set in because we have not been asked for any further information/documents and an interview has not been conducted yet. Am just scared that comes the 6 months period and they decide to ask us for further information. Is it unusual that its over three months now and nothing has been asked from us?
> 
> I would like to receive any feedback or experience from anyone who has dealt with applying a visa from the Philippines.
> 
> Thank you and best of luck to everyone who is applying. This forum has really helped me getting through the waiting period.


Hi mollie...if they didnt asked you anything, i think it only means your documents is already complete...I can suggest to contact your case officer through phone call...not sure what days but I KNOW every 2-4pm philippine time..not sure what number as well but I THINK its the courier numbers.. I hope all will be sorted out with you...As of now im still waiting for my visa to be approve. All the best on our application.. Godbless to all who are patiently waiting..


----------



## shky

im out of track...lol


----------



## twinky

shky said:


> im out of track...lol


Hi shky!!!

Thanks much!!  when did you lodge your application?


----------



## Angelwings28f

Hi everyone,

I just want to ask with regards to submitting NSO birth and marriage certificates. I checked on their website under NSO documents for Australian visa applications, it's stated that "the Visa Office will only accept NSO documents via this process and will not consider NSO documents submitted directly by clients in relation to their visa application lodged in Manila". The thing is that I just got my birthcertificate from NSO this week, I'm confused does this mean I have to get a new one? so if i'm gonna submit this one that I have they're not gonna honor it? I hope somebody here can help me out with this.

Many thanks,

Jade


----------



## kimi

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to ask with regards to submitting NSO birth and marriage certificates. I checked on their website under NSO documents for Australian visa applications, it's stated that "the Visa Office will only accept NSO documents via this process and will not consider NSO documents submitted directly by clients in relation to their visa application lodged in Manila". The thing is that I just got my birthcertificate from NSO this week, I'm confused does this mean I have to get a new one? so if i'm gonna submit this one that I have they're not gonna honor it? I hope somebody here can help me out with this.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


I submitted birth certificate from the NSO, so far no problem about it.The case officer did not ask to get new one....I think thats enough


----------



## Angelwings28f

thank you so much Kimi, you've been a great help  I was just afraid I might get another new one which is much more expensive than the one that I got. At least now I know I can still use it. Many thanks!


----------



## kimi

Angelwings28f said:


> thank you so much Kimi, you've been a great help  I was just afraid I might get another new one which is much more expensive than the one that I got. At least now I know I can still use it. Many thanks!


Welcome, when are you going to lodge your application....my prayers too...


----------



## Angelwings28f

kimi said:


> Welcome, when are you going to lodge your application....my prayers too...


Most probably 3rd week of August kim. We're gonna get married this August and lodge the spouse visa after. Will it be okay if I'm going to have my medical this early? or I have to wait for my CO to give me the go signal?


----------



## k33na

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to ask with regards to submitting NSO birth and marriage certificates. I checked on their website under NSO documents for Australian visa applications, it's stated that "the Visa Office will only accept NSO documents via this process and will not consider NSO documents submitted directly by clients in relation to their visa application lodged in Manila". The thing is that I just got my birthcertificate from NSO this week, I'm confused does this mean I have to get a new one? so if i'm gonna submit this one that I have they're not gonna honor it? I hope somebody here can help me out with this.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


hi jade!

i lodged my application june 30 together with photocopied and notarized birth certificate and marriage certificate and i was told that the embassy now requires the original document directly sent by NSO, i had with me my original BC and MC as well and told them that, i was submitting them instead of the photocopies.They said they will accept them but they made sure that the embassy would still request again for the original documents coming straight from NSO. So what I did was i just requested for the said documents online to be sent to Australian Embassy. Check this link eCensus Home Page


----------



## Angelwings28f

k33na said:


> hi jade!
> 
> i lodged my application june 30 together with photocopied and notarized birth certificate and marriage certificate and i was told that the embassy now requires the original document directly sent by NSO, i had with me my original BC and MC as well and told them that, i was submitting them instead of the photocopies.They said they will accept them but they made sure that the embassy would still request again for the original documents coming straight from NSO. So what I did was i just requested for the said documents online to be sent to Australian Embassy. Check this link eCensus Home Page


Thank you so much for the heads up k33na, I really appreciate it. I'm checking the website right now. Most probably I will request one online just to be sure. Many thanks!


----------



## sugarstoned

I think that only applies when you lodge your visa in Manila...for other Cebu and Davao that doesn't apply.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

sugarstoned said:


> I think that only applies when you lodge your visa in Manila...for other Cebu and Davao that doesn't apply.


i lodged mine in Cebu but my CO asked another copy of Cenomar NSO.


----------



## chrissy

bruggster's wifey said:


> i lodged mine in Cebu but my CO asked another copy of Cenomar NSO.


try to read the australia embassy manila website, there was a news about the new process to acquire BC and MC and its effectivity....


----------



## shky

*Hello*



twinky said:


> Hi shky!!!
> 
> Thanks much!!  when did you lodge your application?


Hi twinky..i lodged my application last march 21...still waiting...when is your flight? god bless in your trip...


----------



## dianmarie007

Visas and migration - Australian Embassy

here is the new policy actually it was made last Jan 2010 and after Apr 2011 this is effective.


----------



## shky

*hello*



dianmarie007;36324
here is the new policy actually it was made last Jan 2010 and after Apr 2011 this is effective.[/QUOTE said:


> i thought it will lessen the price of the visa considering AUD is more bigger than USD..... hehe.. but what matter most we, who are still waiting for the visa will get them very soon and for those who got their visa already CONGRATULATIONS....


----------



## kimi

Thank you Lord, I got my visa today....


----------



## david&marilen

kimi said:


> thank you lord, i got my visa today....


congrats! Hope us will be the next visa granted


----------



## k33na

kimi said:


> Thank you Lord, I got my visa today....


congratulations kimi! 

how long before it was granted?


----------



## k33na

Angelwings28f said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up k33na, I really appreciate it. I'm checking the website right now. Most probably I will request one online just to be sure. Many thanks!


You're welcome


----------



## Angelwings28f

kimi said:


> Thank you Lord, I got my visa today....


Congrats Kimi!!!


----------



## Angelwings28f

I emailed [email protected] and ask regarding the NSO documents that I need to submit and this is their reply:

"Please be advised that the embassy is now adhering to NSO documents only accepted through electronic channels. You may submit your current NSO document, however it will be at the case officer's discretion whether they will accept these or not. The case officer may also choose to have them resubmitted through the electronic channel.

You may already order an NSO document prior to lodging your visa application. Just advise the NSO through electronic channel that the purpose is for Australian Visa application.

Detailed instructions on how to lodge an application for NSO documents can be downloaded here. See: http://www.philippines.embassy.gov....cument for an Australian Visa Application.pdf

Visa applicants need to provide information along with their application as evidence that they have requested/ordered their documents either by providing a copy of their online confirmation or by writing their transaction reference number beside the required NSO document on the Application Document Checklist."


----------



## Angelwings28f

Hi Guys,

I have an inquiry with regards to the medicals that I need to submit. For those who applied for visa type 309/100 partner visa, what medicals was requested from you? was it medical for 309 only? or both 309 and 100? I hope someone can help me out.

Many thanks,

Jade


----------



## znuff007

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an inquiry with regards to the medicals that I need to submit. For those who applied for visa type 309/100 partner visa, what medicals was requested from you? was it medical for 309 only? or both 309 and 100? I hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


should we be concerned that we have yet not received an email saying the recieved the application? we got an sms though.... anyone else out there ? how long did it take to get that email?


----------



## ayen014

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an inquiry with regards to the medicals that I need to submit. For those who applied for visa type 309/100 partner visa, what medicals was requested from you? was it medical for 309 only? or both 309 and 100? I hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


I think the medical is for the 309 only. Not sure if ull need to redo the medical after the 2 yr probational period.. Standard tests are asked like physical exam, urine analysis, blood test, and xray... If they find anything unusual doctors might request for additional tests.. If you consider working at a hospital or studying as a nurse if a visa is granted you'll need to have additional tests..


----------



## Adyhottie

Medical exam for spouse visa 309 will do.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Thanks *Ayen014* and *Adyhottie* for the quick reply. I really appreciate it a lot


----------



## cdlr71

post deleted


----------



## shky

rambutan said:


> Date of application: May 06, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian Embassy Makati
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Notified ( the only notification i got was the acknowledgment letter and my GRANT letter..
> 
> Date visa granted: July 14, 2011.. it only took me 69 days ( 2 months and 9 days for my visa to be granted) Thank you Lord..
> 
> Good Luck Po sa ibang nag aantay ng visa nila..


congratulations rambutan...that is really quick!


----------



## SarahM

rambutan said:


> Wala kaming agent sky sariling sikap lang po lahat, ako lang po ang gumawa ng application ko with the help of my wife. Sinupply lang namin lahat ng evidence na sa tingin nmin makakatulong sa application.


Guys, just a friendly reminder about one of the terms of the forum:

1.8 This Website is in the English language and any Contribution posted by you on the Website should be in the English language.

Many people from various different countries share the same visa situation, and it would be a shame if information and personal experiences were not shared among all members of the forum due to language. If you wish to engage in a private discussion in your mother-tongue, maybe this should be done via private messages 

All the best


----------



## sugarstoned

rambutan said:


> Date of application: May 06, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian Embassy Makati
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Notified ( the only notification i got was the acknowledgment letter and my GRANT letter..
> 
> Date visa granted: July 14, 2011.. it only took me 69 days ( 2 months and 9 days for my visa to be granted) Thank you Lord..
> 
> Good Luck Po sa ibang nag aantay ng visa nila..


Wow that is fast! If I may ask, how long was you together with your spouse?


----------



## rambutan

sugarstoned said:


> Wow that is fast! If I may ask, how long was you together with your spouse?


Hi, we met 2006 and started having relationship year 2007, got married last january 2011. Btw she is also a filipina and an australian citizen. I guess the mere fact that she is pregnant now and going to give birth this october fast track my application. When did you apply for your visa?


----------



## sugarstoned

I will be submitting my requirements next month. I am not pregnant tho like your wife lol We've been married for more than a year now and was in a 2-year relationship prior to that. That's very good news to everyone else waiting for their visa. It gave me hope in a way knowing I may not wait for 4-6 months. Fingers crossed!

Congrats again!


Renee


----------



## rambutan

sugarstoned said:


> I will be submitting my requirements next month. I am not pregnant tho like your wife lol We've been married for more than a year now and was in a 2-year relationship prior to that. That's very good news to everyone else waiting for their visa. It gave me hope in a way knowing I may not wait for 4-6 months. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Renee


Goodluck to you and hopefully you will get yours soon. Just be patient. Thanks


----------



## Adyhottie

Hello Rambutan. Congrats. The fact that I lodged mine April 18,2011 gave me hope that I hope to get my spouse visa soon. I also got married Jan 2011 and my husband is a Filipino too, same with your wife.


----------



## rambutan

Adyhottie said:


> Hello Rambutan. Congrats. The fact that I lodged mine April 18,2011 gave me hope that I hope to get my spouse visa soon. I also got married Jan 2011 and my husband is a Filipino too, same with your wife.


Thanks addyhottie,since we are under the same circumstances i guess your next to get your visa soon. Just be patient. i got my passport also yesterday and i will be travelling to australia this august 13. so excited to be reunited with my wife..


----------



## ayen014

Hi rambutan!

So envious lol! Hope ill get the same CO as yours! been searching for filipinos with the quickest timeline of application so far urs was the quickest.. That means it is possible for them to actually grant way less than what they want us to expect.. U gave me high hopes! Hahaha.. Congrats!


----------



## rambutan

ayen014 said:


> Hi rambutan!
> 
> So envious lol! Hope ill get the same CO as yours! been searching for filipinos with the quickest timeline of application so far urs was the quickest.. That means it is possible for them to actually grant way less than what they want us to expect.. U gave me high hopes! Hahaha.. Congrats!


Hello ayen014, i never expected to get my visa so soon, i was expecting it to be granted minimum of 6 months since we are from a high risk country. And the best part of it was i never Asked for an interview and any further documents.hehe Never lose hope just keep praying and you will get through soon. When did you apply for your visa? Is it a pmv or spouse visa? Tc


----------



## ayen014

rambutan said:


> Hello ayen014, i never expected to get my visa so soon, i was expecting it to be granted minimum of 6 months since we are from a high risk country. Never lose hope just keep praying and you will get through soon. When did you apply for your visa? Is it a pmv or spouse visa? Tc


Applied for spouse visa last june 30.. Havent heard from them yet Except the acknowledgement letter which also says that there's a 2 months backlog of applications  but what the heck! If its really for you it will be given right  Gave our best to submit a complete ang huge pile of papers hehe.. My husband's a filipino as well and we just got married last May 14 =) gud luck on your trip and for a new life with wifey in au.


----------



## Adyhottie

Rambutan so happy for you. Sadly, the CO asked for my NSO and I hope she can decide this month since I just passed it last week. Thank uand God bless to u and ur wife.


----------



## twinky

kimi said:


> Thank you Lord, I got my visa today....


Congrats Kimi!!! When are you leaving for australia?


----------



## twinky

rambutan said:


> Thanks addyhottie,since we are under the same circumstances i guess your next to get your visa soon. Just be patient. i got my passport also yesterday and i will be travelling to australia this august 13. so excited to be reunited with my wife..


guess what?! I'm leaving on that day also! ahahaha! where in Aus are you staying?


----------



## twinky

shky said:


> Hi twinky..i lodged my application last march 21...still waiting...when is your flight? god bless in your trip...


Hi Shky,

sorry super late reply.. I'm leaving on aug 13!!! Any news about your visa? I'm sure it's on the way already!


----------



## shky

twinky said:


> Hi Shky,
> 
> sorry super late reply.. I'm leaving on aug 13!!! Any news about your visa? I'm sure it's on the way already!


hello twinky still no news ....happy trip to you.... thank you so much for your wishes.....i really hope its on my way...


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone,

I’m so glad I found these forums. I would like to share my experience with you and also get some information and advice about our application as well. Basically, I am an Australian citizen already (but Filipino originally) and my fiancé is in the Philippines. On June 6, 2011 we filed for a PMV (sublass 300) we submitted all the necessary documents required and on the 16th of June she received an email from the embassy acknowledging her application and also requesting for her to do a health examination from one of the embassy’s approved doctors which she did as soon as possible.

Since the medical exam we have not heard from the embassy and all we do is check this website (philippines.embassy.gov.au/mnla/visa_processing_infopage.html) to see the progress of all applications. According to that site there is a backlog of at least 2 months for the processing (as of July 4 they are only processing applications made on May 2). So once they get to applications that were sent in June what happens? Does it actually get processed then? Does it only get allocated to a CO (which means more waiting)? Or do you get approval straightaway. We are quite anxious as to what happens next. Thanks for your help.

Fran


----------



## znuff007

some cases are harder than others , the easy cases with all info might get processed faster than the others ... but yes once CO assigned it means more waiting for them to check the case.

awesomely yours

Znuff007


----------



## Guest

Thanks for replying. Since they haven't processed applications submitted on the 6th of June that means no CO has been assigned to our application just yet would that be correct? Would they let you know once a CO has been assigned?


----------



## cdlr71

Frandaman said:


> Thanks for replying. Since they haven't processed applications submitted on the 6th of June that means no CO has been assigned to our application just yet would that be correct? Would they let you know once a CO ha been assigned?


Hi! I lodged my PMV visa on May 10 and it was only last July 7 that I was assigned a case officer. Processing time is now 6-12 months


----------



## Guest

cdlr71 said:


> Hi! I lodged my PMV visa on May 10 and it was only last July 7 that I was assigned a case officer. Processing time is now 6-12 months


Oh really? That means more waiting then. I was hoping we would get approval within 3 months as I actually booked for a wedding ceremony on September which is part of the documents we submitted for the application. One of my workmates friends applied for a PMV visa with her fiancé coming from Peru. They submitted their documents in June and the fiancé was already asked to come in to the Australian embassy in Peru for an interview early this month. I was expecting to get our approval quicker 


----------



## cdlr71

Frandaman said:


> Oh really? That means more waiting then. I was hoping we would get approval within 3 months as I actually booked for a wedding ceremony on September which is part of the documents we submitted for the application. One of my workmates friends applied for a PMV visa with her fiancé coming from Peru. They submitted their documents in June and the fiancé was already asked to come in to the Australian embassy in Peru for an interview early this month. I was expecting to get our approval quicker 


Sadly they have a backlog of 2 months as you have mentioned in your previous post. We have booked our wedding ceremony in October. Good luck to all of us! I hope they clear their backlogs soon and get all our visas approved


----------



## Guest

cdlr71 said:


> Sadly they have a backlog of 2 months as you have mentioned in your previous post. We have booked our wedding ceremony in October. Good luck to all of us! I hope they clear their backlogs soon and get all our visas approved


Cool. I guess it is quicker to get a spouse visa. My sister in laws visa got approved in less than 3 months. I wonder how long it would take once a CO is assigned to your application.


----------



## shky

*hi*



Frandaman said:


> Cool. I guess it is quicker to get a spouse visa. My sister in laws visa got approved in less than 3 months. I wonder how long it would take once a CO is assigned to your application.


hello Mr, frandaman...i also applied for subclass 300...until now still waiting...... im in my 4 mos. of waiting from the date of my acknowledgement letter but its a case to case basis...some was approved very quick and some are not lucky enough...just keep on praying...everything will be alright and i hope all of us who are patiently waiting will get the visa very soon....


----------



## Guest

shky said:


> hello Mr, frandaman...i also applied for subclass 300...until now still waiting...... im in my 4 mos. of waiting from the date of my acknowledgement letter but its a case to case basis...some was approved very quick and some are not lucky enough...just keep on praying...everything will be alright and i hope all of us who are patiently waiting will get the visa very soon....


I hope. I am happy to keep you guys posted on how my fiance's application is progressing. It's good to share information here.


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> I hope. I am happy to keep you guys posted on how my fiance's application is progressing. It's good to share information here.


it is very nice to know that some are already approved coz i believed ours will be the next.......god bless everyone...great time ahead...^_^


----------



## shky

cdlr71 said:


> Hi! I lodged my PMV visa on May 10 and it was only last July 7 that I was assigned a case officer. Processing time is now 6-12 months


6-12 months already??!!not a good news...


----------



## cdlr71

shky said:


> 6-12 months already??!!not a good news...


I just checked the family visa processing times and it states 5-12 months. But as you have said its a case to case basis so the best of luck to all of us!


----------



## shky

*Hello*



cdlr71 said:


> I just checked the family visa processing times and it states 5-12 months. But as you have said its a case to case basis so the best of luck to all of us!


 did you submit additional documents? god bless to our application...


----------



## cdlr71

shky said:


> did you submit additional documents? god bless to our application...


Hi Shky! I am based in Singapore so I was not able to frontload the Singapore police clearance. I waited for my CO to give me the letter to be shown here before they can issue a Certificate of Clearance. The CO was also looking for my medicals which the panel doctors here couriered to the Health Operations Centre in Sydney. Hopefully, there will be no problems with our medicals since my son has a medical problem. God bless to your application too  This application is already eating me up! I cant wait to be with my fiance soon!


----------



## shky

cdlr71 said:


> Hi Shky! I am based in Singapore so I was not able to frontload the Singapore police clearance. I waited for my CO to give me the letter to be shown here before they can issue a Certificate of Clearance. The CO was also looking for my medicals which the panel doctors here couriered to the Health Operations Centre in Sydney. Hopefully, there will be no problems with our medicals since my son has a medical problem. God bless to your application too  This application is already eating me up! I cant wait to be with my fiance soon!


correct me if i am wrong...are you submitting your documents directly to australia?..im sure everything will be alright with you...and i feel the same...cant wait to be with my fiance as well and this waiting period is not nice at all...but still looking forward with HOPE......god bless to our application


----------



## cdlr71

shky said:


> correct me if i am wrong...are you submitting your documents directly to australia?..im sure everything will be alright with you...and i feel the same...cant wait to be with my fiance as well and this waiting period is not nice at all...but still looking forward with HOPE......god bless to our application


nope i lodged my application in the philippines but did my medicals here in singapore. The panel doctors here couriered the medical reports directly to Sydney. I really do hope our visa will be approved soon! God bless, Shky!


----------



## shky

cdlr71 said:


> nope i lodged my application in the philippines but did my medicals here in singapore. The panel doctors here couriered the medical reports directly to Sydney. I really do hope our visa will be approved soon! God bless, Shky!


thank you...im hoping and praying for it as well...give us some info if you have news with your application... god bless you too cdlr71


----------



## znuff007

why did they send the medicals to sydney when you applied in manila? shouldnt the medical go to where you applied .. i.e. in manila?


----------



## rambutan

twinky said:


> guess what?! I'm leaving on that day also! ahahaha! where in Aus are you staying?


Hi twinky, seems like we are travelling on the same day. i'll be staying in melbourne. what about you where are you heading?tc


----------



## cdlr71

znuff007 said:


> why did they send the medicals to sydney when you applied in manila? shouldnt the medical go to where you applied .. i.e. in manila?


Hi! I was wondering about the same thing too! But apparently they have a different procedure here in Singapore. I just sent the medical receipts to my CO and informed her the tracking details of our medical reports. Actually it was only yesterday when she sent me an email asking the wehereabouts of our medicals.


----------



## Adyhottie

There are March PMV applicants who have no visa yet. I am also waiting for my visa.


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> There are March PMV applicants who have no visa yet. I am also waiting for my visa.


When did you submit your application? Have you tried following up with your CO?


----------



## chrissy

i submitted last march and now running on its 5th month..i emailed my CO last week and said that the application is progressing and is now checking for customary documents and verification... will contact once she reach a decison or more documents needed..for now nothing i can do but wait and pray..


----------



## Adyhottie

*hi*



chrissy said:


> i submitted last march and now running on its 5th month..i emailed my CO last week and said that the application is progressing and is now checking for customary documents and verification... will contact once she reach a decison or more documents needed..for now nothing i can do but wait and pray..


hello. i applied last april. no news yet too. what visa type did u apply? PMV or spouse?


----------



## chrissy

i applied for pmv 300...


----------



## shky

Adyhottie said:


> hello. i applied last april. no news yet too. what visa type did u apply? PMV or spouse?


hello ady...got your sms this morning...


----------



## shky

chrissy said:


> i submitted last march and now running on its 5th month..i emailed my CO last week and said that the application is progressing and is now checking for customary documents and verification... will contact once she reach a decison or more documents needed..for now nothing i can do but wait and pray..


hello ate chrissy....im sure yours will be one of this days and it is VERY SOON.....grrrrr... i dont like the feeling of checking for nothing..


----------



## Adyhottie

*hi*

I sent my additional documents they asked last July 7, 2011. No news from my CO yet on the status of my application after sending the additional docs. . I really hope soon enough.


----------



## shky

Adyhottie said:


> I sent my additional documents they asked last July 7, 2011. No news from my CO yet on the status of my application after sending the additional docs. . I really hope soon enough.


they approved spouse visa more quicker than PMV.... im sure yours will be one of this days too ady...


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*



shky said:


> they approved spouse visa more quicker than PMV.... im sure yours will be one of this days too ady...


Hahaha! Let us continue to pray our visas will arrive soon.


----------



## david&marilen

*hello anyone grant visa*

Mine will be 6month on Aug 10,2011 .....i hope it will be grant soon...so i can be with my fiance's birthday on 19 .....that will be a great gift for him....and i miss him so much.God is good our prayers will be answer soon


----------



## shky

*Hello*



david&marilen said:


> Mine will be 6month on Aug 10,2011 .....i hope it will be grant soon...so i can be with my fiance's birthday on 19 .....that will be a great gift for him....and i miss him so much.God is good our prayers will be answer soon


that will be a great bday gift for him... do you know any reason why it took that long??...


----------



## 4everblue

Upon reading the posts from 1-18, almost all of my questions in my mind about Visa are answered. I am currently on the stage of choosing/deciding where to be wed, here in Phil or there in Aust as my fiance let me decide on that matter.
Majority of Filipino/a friends who are now in Aust(married with an Australian) suggested to go with PMV for it has less requirements and is quicker than Spouse Visa. But as I read the different posts (especially on this thread) here from the experienced individual with regards to that matter, I found out that recently Spouse Visa is approved quicker than PMV. So I am giving 60% out of 100% to Spouse Visa as of this time.  What do you think about this guys? any suggestions?

Anyway, what makes me so hard to choose between the 2 visa are the following:
* PMV-* will be processed quicker(as what I heard from friends before) and less requirements 
*SPOUSE* -, parents,relatives and friends can attend the wed(will be merrier) but then processing take longer(as what I've heard from friends before but point of view of it has now changed) becuase of what I've read here.

Thank you everyone for very informative posts here. This site is really God answered prayer to US- who are seeking infos for visa matters and etc.


----------



## SarahM

You really can't generalise about processing times. If we look at the times given by immi we get:

PMV - High risk country = 12 months, Low risk = 5 months
Spouse (lodged onshore) - High risk = 8 months, Low risk = 6 months
Spouse (lodged offshore) - HR = 12 months, LR = 5 months
_I think Philippines is high risk, so even though it says there's a 4 month difference between PMV and spouse onshore, this is just a general standard. You could say that the maximum you'd have to wait on the PMV is 12 months, whereas it's only 8 months for the spouse onshore - but you have to remember that once you're on the PMV and married, you have to apply for the spouse visa._

However, some people who have lodged the spouse visa onshore have gotten their visa granted in 5 and 10 days (members: furryball and francesco-totti), while others have had to wait 5,6,7 months.

While applications seem to be processed in date order, this is not exactly the case; good, complete, faultless applications will be processed much quicker than unclear, confusing, suspicious applications. Someone who applies in March may get their visa granted before the person who applied in January.

Because of this, I advise you to go with your heart; you never know how long you'll be waiting for the visa (you may not have to wait very long at all). Also, for the wedding, you can always have two ceremonies, or you can just have a celebration in Australia, either way chose the option that you won't regret.


4everblue said:


> * PMV-* will be processed quicker(as what I heard from friends before) and less requirements
> *SPOUSE* -, parents,relatives and friends can attend the wed(will be merrier) but then processing take longer(as what I've heard from friends before but point of view of it has now changed) becuase of what I've read here


----------



## Adyhottie

You should be aware that if you u will apply for spouse visa, you have to present a marriage certiicate from NSO. it will also take a month after ur wedding before u can actually get ur marriage certificate. You can not apply for a spouse visa without the NSO Marriage Certiicate as proof which must be forwarded by NSO to the embassy.


----------



## SarahM

Adyhottie said:


> You should be aware that if you u will apply for spouse visa, you have to present a marriage certiicate from NSO. it will also take a month after ur wedding before u can actually get ur marriage certificate. You can not apply for a spouse visa without the NSO Marriage Certiicate as proof which must be forwarded by NSO to the embassy.


I'm not sure what 'NSO' is, but in any case my husband put in his application in Australia _without_ the marraige certificate. We got married on July 8th, he put in the application on July 12th. Making a valid application requires that you hand in the correct forms, and pay the fee - any other documents can be given as soon as possible. He handed in the application in person and got the acceptance letter and a Bridging visa, and a couple days later we got our marriage certificate and sent it to immigration. However, you must be married when you apply (ie: you can't apply and get married the following day - if you're claiming to be married and not de facto that is.)


----------



## znuff007

NSO = NATIONAL STATISTICS ORGANIZATION .. sortta like a birth & death and marriages thing in Australia. now with new requirements because of fraudulent documents .. really? fraudulent documents in Philipines? who would have thought so?  hehe


----------



## 4everblue

SarahM said:


> _You really can't generalise about processing times.
> 
> While applications seem to be processed in date order, this is not exactly the case; good, complete, faultless applications will be processed much quicker than unclear, confusing, suspicious applications. Someone who applies in March may get their visa granted before the person who applied in January.
> _


I agree with you.


> _Because of this, I advise you to go with your heart; you never know how long you'll be waiting for the visa (you may not have to wait very long at all). Also, for the wedding, you can always have two ceremonies, or you can just have a celebration in Australia, either way chose the option that you won't regret._


Thank you so much for your advice *SarahM*.. really appreciate that. I pray for guidance to help me to chose the option that I wont regret afterwards._ "Thy will be done"._


----------



## SarahM

4everblue said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice *SarahM*.. really appreciate that. I pray for guidance to help me to chose the option that I wont regret afterwards._ "Thy will be done"._


All the best 4everblue, I hope your visa, whichever one you apply for, will be granted quickly  Enjoy your life with your partner!


----------



## PeterS

*Use an immigration agent?*

Hi, I'm new to this site. I am trying to bring my Filipina fiancee to Australia with a PMV and I wonder if it is best to use an immigration agent given the Philippines is a high risk country?

Or is it just as easy to do it yourself?

If i use an agent can anyone recommend one and what should i pay?

Any help would be much appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## shky

*Good day*



PeterS said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site. I am trying to bring my Filipina fiancee to Australia with a PMV and I wonder if it is best to use an immigration agent given the Philippines is a high risk country?
> 
> Or is it just as easy to do it yourself?
> 
> If i use an agent can anyone recommend one and what should i pay?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


Im one of the PMV applicant who didnt use any agent... my fiance wants to get an agent before but when i asked some people who applied PMV before they said they got their visa quick without an agent.. coz the basis of quick approval is not having an agent but its because of the documents you sent...few months ago..when i checked about how much the agent will cost i think its ranging $2000-$3000. Not sure if they increase their fee considering the payments for visas increased few days ago... But im sure having an agent will be a big help for the applicant to submit a more accurate documents but not making approval more quicker....

Goodluck and God Bless to your application...


----------



## Adyhottie

PeterS said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site. I am trying to bring my Filipina fiancee to Australia with a PMV and I wonder if it is best to use an immigration agent given the Philippines is a high risk country?
> 
> Or is it just as easy to do it yourself?
> 
> If i use an agent can anyone recommend one and what should i pay?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


You can do ut by yourself, no need for an agent as long as you provide all the requirements in their checklist.


----------



## PeterS

thanks very much shky and Adyhottie. much appreciated. best of luck to you.


----------



## shky

PeterS said:


> thanks very much shky and Adyhottie. much appreciated. best of luck to you.


youre welcome peter...


----------



## david&marilen

*visa granted!happy yippee yehhey!*

Finally after long waiting it's worth it.....my timeline is feb 10,2011 and visa granted july 25,2011.thanks for my friends here.....i will see my fiance soon.


----------



## rambutan

david&marilen said:


> Finally after long waiting it's worth it.....my timeline is feb 10,2011 and visa granted july 25,2011.thanks for my friends here.....i will see my fiance soon.


Wow congrats..


----------



## david&marilen

rambutan said:


> wow congrats..


thank you so much...god is good...always keep praying for those who wait for their visas....it will be grant soon...me 5months and 15days


----------



## rambutan

david&marilen said:


> thank you so much...god is good...always keep praying for those who wait for their visas....it will be grant soon...me 5months and 15days


Cant imagine how happy you are.. Its worth the wait, mines 2 months and 9 days. Congrats again. Have you taken the CFO guidance and counselling? I just finished mine lastweek. Congrats again


----------



## shky

david&marilen said:


> Finally after long waiting it's worth it.....my timeline is feb 10,2011 and visa granted july 25,2011.thanks for my friends here.....i will see my fiance soon.


congratulations to you...^_^


----------



## chrissy

congratulations...


----------



## twinky

david&marilen said:


> thank you so much...god is good...always keep praying for those who wait for their visas....it will be grant soon...me 5months and 15days


Congrats!!!! When do you plan to leave?


----------



## david&marilen

twinky said:


> Congrats!!!! When do you plan to leave?


Aug 6 is my flight


----------



## david&marilen

chrissy said:


> congratulations...


thank you very much


----------



## david&marilen

shky said:


> congratulations to you...^_^


thank you very much


----------



## david&marilen

rambutan said:


> cant imagine how happy you are.. Its worth the wait, mines 2 months and 9 days. Congrats again. Have you taken the cfo guidance and counselling? I just finished mine lastweek. Congrats again


thank you very much.me i will get my sticker and my kids will have a seminar too


----------



## 4everblue

bruggster's wifey said:


> Date of application: 16 feb 2011
> Nationality: Filipina
> Visa type: 309 spouse visa
> Offshore/onshore: offshore manila, Philippines
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> Date CO assigned: 24 march 2011
> Date visa granted: 09 june 2011
> finally,when i checked my email this afternoon!i jumped with joy and it really made my day!worth the wait!im going to be with my husband soon!


just want to say congratulations and wish you the best *bruggster's wifey.* I guess you are now with your husband.


----------



## 4everblue

david&marilen said:


> Finally after long waiting it's worth it.....my timeline is feb 10,2011 and visa granted july 25,2011.thanks for my friends here.....i will see my fiance soon.


Wow! Congratulations *david&marilen*.


----------



## yLLij2010

Hi! am a Newbie here. Just wanna say Congratulations to all who already got their visa granted! ^_~ this thread is awesome, I enjoy reading all messages here. Very helpful! 

by the way, I am applying for a spouse visa-subclass 309 and just submitted all the necessary docs last July 22, 2011, hoping to hear from my CO this month of August/September maybe. I believe from what I've read that it would really be a case to case basis. we've been in a long distance relationship for almost 9years; got engaged 2008 and got married last year. I just wish to have my visa granted before the year ends so we can celebrate our 1st anniversary together. ^_^ oh.. this is going to be a long wait for the both of us. Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## yLLij2010

Hi! am a Newbie here. Just wanna say Congratulations to all who already got their visa granted! ^_~ this thread is awesome, I enjoy reading all messages here. Very helpful! 

by the way, I am applying for a spouse visa-subclass 309 and just submitted all the necessary docs last July 22, 2011, hoping to hear from my CO this month of August/September maybe. I believe from what I've read that it would really be a case to case basis. we've been in a long distance relationship for almost 9years; got engaged 2008 and got married last year. I just wish to have my visa granted before the year ends so we can celebrate our 1st anniversary together. ^_^ oh.. this is going to be a long wait for the both of us. Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## 4everblue

yLLij2010 said:


> Hi! am a Newbie here. Just wanna say Congratulations to all who already got their visa granted! ^_~ this thread is awesome, I enjoy reading all messages here. Very helpful!
> 
> by the way, I am applying for a spouse visa-subclass 309 and just submitted all the necessary docs last July 22, 2011, hoping to hear from my CO this month of August/September maybe. I believe from what I've read that it would really be a case to case basis. we've been in a long distance relationship for almost 9years; got engaged 2008 and got married last year. I just wish to have my visa granted before the year ends so we can celebrate our 1st anniversary together. ^_^ oh.. this is going to be a long wait for the both of us. Have a blessed day everyone!


hello *yLLij2010*,

i wish you the very best of luck and success with your application.


----------



## Adyhottie

Me too. I am currently waiting for my visa. It hast been more than 3 months since I lodged mine.


----------



## yLLij2010

4everblue said:


> hello *yLLij2010*,
> 
> i wish you the very best of luck and success with your application.


Hi Blue!

thanks dear! same to you! are you applying for a spouse visa as well?


----------



## yLLij2010

Adyhottie said:


> Me too. I am currently waiting for my visa. It hast been more than 3 months since I lodged mine.


Hi Adyhottie,

just be patient ^^ for sure in few weeks time you'll have yours. you applying for a spouse visa as well?


----------



## Adyhottie

Yup I applied for Spouse Visa last April 18,2011. I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## k33na

yLLij2010 said:


> Hi! am a Newbie here. Just wanna say Congratulations to all who already got their visa granted! ^_~ this thread is awesome, I enjoy reading all messages here. Very helpful!
> 
> by the way, I am applying for a spouse visa-subclass 309 and just submitted all the necessary docs last July 22, 2011, hoping to hear from my CO this month of August/September maybe. I believe from what I've read that it would really be a case to case basis. we've been in a long distance relationship for almost 9years; got engaged 2008 and got married last year. I just wish to have my visa granted before the year ends so we can celebrate our 1st anniversary together. ^_^ oh.. this is going to be a long wait for the both of us. Have a blessed day everyone!


Welcome to the forum! Hope we can hear from a case officer soon  lodged our papers last June 30. As of Aug 1 they are just working on the June 1st applicants, so that means 8 weeks before a CO will be assigned (or maybe sooner or longer than 8 weeks). All we have to do is WAIT patiently...and it's torture! lol!


----------



## Adyhottie

Sadly, when I requested for NSO to send my birth certificate to the embassy and was received last July 7,2011 there when I tracked it. The CO still asked for my NSO when in fact it was already recieved at the embassy a few weeks ago. They must have misplaced it somewhere.


----------



## yLLij2010

Adyhottie said:


> Yup I applied for Spouse Visa last April 18,2011. I hope everything will be okay.


Yeah, everything will be fine as long as u provided them all evidences and supporting docs, so don't worry too much! ^_^


----------



## yLLij2010

Adyhottie said:


> Sadly, when I requested for NSO to send my birth certificate to the embassy and was received last July 7,2011 there when I tracked it. The CO still asked for my NSO when in fact it was already recieved at the embassy a few weeks ago. They must have misplaced it somewhere.


Oh sorry, I didn't know u've posted another message. hope everything will be fine. Just wondering, How do u track the NSO docs if it's recieve or not by the embassy? I only got a dispatch notice from NSO.


----------



## Adyhottie

I used the tracking number given to me by Air21 thru the receipt they issued to me when they picked it up and I tracked it online. They received it July 7,2011 but I was surprised the embassy emailed me last July 28,2011 saying I didn't send them any birth certificate. I emailed them the dispatch notice from NSO and the embassy said they will check it again. I got anxious even more because it was probably misplaced there somewhere. It caused delay in my application and it's not even my fault.


----------



## yLLij2010

Adyhottie said:


> I used the tracking number given to me by Air21 thru the receipt they issued to me when they picked it up and I tracked it online. They received it July 7,2011 but I was surprised the embassy emailed me last July 28,2011 saying I didn't send them any birth certificate. I emailed them the dispatch notice from NSO and the embassy said they will check it again. I got anxious even more because it was probably misplaced there somewhere. It caused delay in my application and it's not even my fault.


too bad..I hope they can fix it right away and make it up to u asap. and yes, that thing shouldnt happen and should never happen again.


----------



## yLLij2010

k33na said:


> Welcome to the forum! Hope we can hear from a case officer soon  lodged our papers last June 30. As of Aug 1 they are just working on the June 1st applicants, so that means 8 weeks before a CO will be assigned (or maybe sooner or longer than 8 weeks). All we have to do is WAIT patiently...and it's torture! lol!


Thanks K33na! yeah I hope we can hear from them asap. =P I get so excited checking my email everynow and then. But since some of u applied first before me, I guess, i still have to wait for a couple of weeks. For my whole life, I've been very patient and now this will be the final yet the most awaited time of life, as we started as bf/gf I've been waiting for him every two years to visit me here in the Phils and now, it feels like am waiting for another two years to come. Oh I just really hope that we can be together on our anniversary.*


----------



## Adyhottie

I hope that this won't happen to others.


----------



## Guest

My fiance's PMV finally got assigned to a CO today. The CO requested for NSO & NBI documents to be forwarded to her even though we included those documents when we submitted all our documents in June. Oh well. She is just organising for the NSO to forward the documents again to our CO.


----------



## PeterS

Hi guys, I'm filling out 47sp and 40sp forms and I'm wondering if i can put `the internet' as the answer to a question about where i met my fiance?


----------



## shky

PeterS said:


> Hi guys, I'm filling out 47sp and 40sp forms and I'm wondering if i can put `the internet' as the answer to a question about where i met my fiance?


you can...just be specific on what site(that is what i did)


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> My fiance's PMV finally got assigned to a CO today. The CO requested for NSO & NBI documents to be forwarded to her even though we included those documents when we submitted all our documents in June. Oh well. She is just organising for the NSO to forward the documents again to our CO.


i think this time they need originals plus another photocopy of each...that is what they asked in me...


----------



## Adyhottie

You have to request your birth certificate and cenomar to forward it to the embassy. Go to Ecensus website online.


----------



## cdlr71

Frandaman said:


> My fiance's PMV finally got assigned to a CO today. The CO requested for NSO & NBI documents to be forwarded to her even though we included those documents when we submitted all our documents in June. Oh well. She is just organising for the NSO to forward the documents again to our CO.


Hi! That also happened to me. You may send your CO an email and tell her that you have included it in the application and you may attach the scanned copies. The CO replied and agreed that the docs are indeed with the application


----------



## Adyhottie

If you haven't read their policy, starting April 1, 2011 all applicants must only send and request their Birth Certificate/ Cenomar/ Marriage Certificate thru ECENSUS (NSO) website. This way when u request it, NSO will forward and mail your request directly to the Australian Embassy. This cuts off verification time. You don't need to send ur actual original BC to them with the application but NSO will do it for you instead.


----------



## chrissy

Adyhottie said:


> If you haven't read their policy, starting April 1, 2011 all applicants must only send and request their Birth Certificate/ Cenomar/ Marriage Certificate thru ECENSUS (NSO) website. This way when u request it, NSO will forward and mail your request directly to the Australian Embassy. This cuts off verification time. You don't need to send ur actual original BC to them with the application but NSO will do it for you instead.


starting april 4, 2011 all BC will be requested thru NSO and they will be the one to forward it to the embassy..

in my case it was my medical result, the embassy said that they didnt receive my medical result, what i did, i asked the clinic for the tracking number and emailed it to the embassy then after a few day the embassy emailed me that they found it.. it was a relief...


----------



## 4everblue

yLLij2010 said:


> Hi Blue!
> 
> thanks dear! same to you! are you applying for a spouse visa as well?


Hi yLLij2010,

Not yet. Me and my partner are still planning to get wed-hopefully early next year. Anyway, where are you going to live in Australia?


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> If you haven't read their policy, starting April 1, 2011 all applicants must only send and request their Birth Certificate/ Cenomar/ Marriage Certificate thru ECENSUS (NSO) website. This way when u request it, NSO will forward and mail your request directly to the Australian Embassy. This cuts off verification time. You don't need to send ur actual original BC to them with the application but NSO will do it for you instead.


We found out about this after we submitted the application. Anyway we initially sent the embassy notarised copies of the birth certificate & cenomar. My fiance has now arranged for the originals to be sent directly from the NSO and she will forward the original NBI clearance as well.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Hi everyone,

I have an inquiry to all who had medical examination in Nationwide Health System Inc., how long does the test usually take? from filling-up the forms until everything is done. I hope you can help me out, your feedback is highly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Jade


----------



## shky

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have an inquiry to all who had medical examination in Nationwide Health System Inc., how long does the test usually take? from filling-up the forms until everything is done. I hope you can help me out, your feedback is highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


hello jade...is it the one in Davao City?... it only took me half day...but i stayed 1 night in davao coz they wont entertain me on the day of my arrival considering it is still 11am...


----------



## Angelwings28f

shky said:


> hello jade...is it the one in Davao City?... it only took me half day...but i stayed 1 night in davao coz they wont entertain me on the day of my arrival considering it is still 11am...


Hi shky thanks for the quick reply. Last month I called the nationwide health systems in Davao city and they said that they don't operate anymore  the only option I have left is in Cebu or Manila. I'm from Cagayan de Oro and I want to be there as early as possible so that I won't miss their cut-off time if they have any. I just don't have any idea how long the tests would last for the day


----------



## shky

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi shky thanks for the quick reply. Last month I called the nationwide health systems in Davao city and they said that they don't operate anymore  the only option I have left is in Cebu or Manila. I'm from Cagayan de Oro and I want to be there as early as possible so that I won't miss their cut-off time if they have any. I just don't have any idea how long the tests would last for the day


youre welcome jade..with mine...it didnt took long maybe because there are only few people who had the medical exam..and good thing is that you are not going to wait for the result coz they will be the one to submit to the embassy.....what visa you are applying for?


----------



## Angelwings28f

shky said:


> youre welcome jade..with mine...it didnt took long maybe because there are only few people who had the medical exam..and good thing is that you are not going to wait for the result coz they will be the one to submit to the embassy.....what visa you are applying for?


I'm applying for both spouse and tourist visa  btw shky when did you have your medical done in davao? was it recent? maybe I should call them again for the second time just to make sure that they don't operate anymore


----------



## shky

Angelwings28f said:


> I'm applying for both spouse and tourist visa  btw shky when did you have your medical done in davao? was it recent? maybe I should call them again for the second time just to make sure that they don't operate anymore


i had my medical exam last march 17,2011... you better call them again rather than spending going to cebu or manila for medical exam but if there's no other choice.. better enjoy your travel.... tourist visa is real quick...1-2 weeks ....Happy trip jade...


----------



## Angelwings28f

shky said:


> i had my medical exam last march 17,2011... you better call them again rather than spending going to cebu or manila for medical exam but if there's no other choice.. better enjoy your travel.... tourist visa is real quick...1-2 weeks ....Happy trip jade...


thank you so much for the info shky  good luck to all of us


----------



## Angelwings28f

Hi everyone,

I have a question. On the checklist under the personal documents of the applicant it says in here certified copies of passports of travel documents. Does that mean I have to photocopy my passport and have it notarized? or photocopy will already do? I hope someone can help me out.

Many thanks,

Jade


----------



## shky

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question. On the checklist under the personal documents of the applicant it says in here certified copies of passports of travel documents. Does that mean I have to photocopy my passport and have it notarized? or photocopy will already do? I hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


hello jade...the old passport (not ETA) needs to be printed as "certified copy" but if it is a new passport. DFA says photocopy is already accepted by the embassy...


----------



## Guest

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question. On the checklist under the personal documents of the applicant it says in here certified copies of passports of travel documents. Does that mean I have to photocopy my passport and have it notarized? or photocopy will already do? I hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jade


It needs to be notarized. That is how we submitted ours in the application.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Thank you for the help everyone. My passport isn't the new one so I'll just have it notarized just to make sure


----------



## Adyhottie

Thank God I got my Visa Today.


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> Thank God I got my Visa Today.


Congrats. Is that a PMV? How long did it take?


----------



## shky

Adyhottie said:


> Thank God I got my Visa Today.


congratulations ady..i hope mine will be soon... do you know how long they will send you back your passport and other documents?


----------



## 4everblue

Adyhottie said:


> Thank God I got my Visa Today.


Wow! that's good news Adyhottie, I'm happy for you..Congratulations!
God Bless you.


----------



## Adyhottie

Spouse visa. I applied April 18, 2011. Exactly 3 months and 25 days.


----------



## 4everblue

Adyhottie said:


> Spouse visa. I applied April 18, 2011. Exactly 3 months and 25 days.


That's quite fast compare to others.


----------



## PeterS

yes well done. ditto how long did it take and was is a PMV?

Also you might be able to tell me. I have to send some docs including letters and my 40sp to my fiance in Manila, is airmail the safest way?

cheers


----------



## Adyhottie

Thank you guys. Actually, it would have been faster if my NSO BC was not lost along the way so the processing was a bit delayed. I sent another request and thank God everything is now okay. I can finally be with my husband.


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*



shky said:


> congratulations ady..i hope mine will be soon... do you know how long they will send you back your passport and other documents?


I heard it will take 3 days til I receive my passport.


----------



## shky

Adyhottie said:


> I heard it will take 3 days til I receive my passport.


that is good then...you better submit your resignation letter......god bless and happy trip...


----------



## Adyhottie

Thank you Gemma! Hehe. See u soon there.


----------



## k33na

Wow! congratulations adyhottie! that was quick!


----------



## Angelwings28f

Congratulations adyhottie!!!!


----------



## Adyhottie

Angelswings and K333na thanks!


----------



## blessie

Hi, I'm a PMV applicant and just new to this site. I want to know what are the tests included to my medical examination. thanks


----------



## shky

blessie said:


> Hi, I'm a PMV applicant and just new to this site. I want to know what are the tests included to my medical examination. thanks


hello blessie..im a PMV applicant too.. not sure what are those tests but they get a blood and urnine sample..test for the eye vision,xray and they also asked some questions related to health...


----------



## twinky

Adyhottie said:


> Thank God I got my Visa Today.


yahoo! congrats!!!


----------



## PeterS

Hi guys, wonder if you can help. The PMV checklist says to include 

``Certified copies of the passports or travel docs of all people included in your application.'' 

Does this mean the applicant and her fiance, or just the applicant and any dependents she is bringing to Australia with her? 

thanks


----------



## Guest

PeterS said:


> yes well done. ditto how long did it take and was is a PMV?
> 
> Also you might be able to tell me. I have to send some docs including letters and my 40sp to my fiance in Manila, is airmail the safest way?
> 
> cheers


Hi Peter,

If you are in Sydney there is a courier in Blacktown called LBC. They courier directly to Manila and it takes only 4 days. Sending documents would only cost about $15 thru LBC while using DHL/Fedex/UPS would cost more than $70. You can also try Australia Post but I am not sure who does their deliveries once it gets to Manila.

Francis


----------



## Guest

PeterS said:


> Hi guys, wonder if you can help. The PMV checklist says to include
> 
> ``Certified copies of the passports or travel docs of all people included in your application.''
> 
> Does this mean the applicant and her fiance, or just the applicant and any dependents she is bringing to Australia with her?
> 
> thanks


Hi Peter,

That's only for the applicant and any dependents included in the application. But you do need to submit a copy of your passport signed by a JP as well.

Francis


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> That's only for the applicant and any dependents included in the application. But you do need to submit a copy of your passport signed by a JP as well.
> 
> Francis


thanks Francis. I hadnt seen any requirement for me (sponsor) to include my passport too. Do you need copies of each page or just the main pages?


----------



## Guest

PeterS said:


> thanks Francis. I hadnt seen any requirement for me (sponsor) to include my passport too. Do you need copies of each page or just the main pages?


Are you sponsoring for a PMV? There is a requirement for it. I just did one. You just need a copy of the main page.


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> Are you sponsoring for a PMV? There is a requirement for it. I just did one. You just need a copy of the main page.


Yes a PMV. thanks Francis.


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> If you are in Sydney there is a courier in Blacktown called LBC. They courier directly to Manila and it takes only 4 days. Sending documents would only cost about $15 thru LBC while using DHL/Fedex/UPS would cost more than $70. You can also try Australia Post but I am not sure who does their deliveries once it gets to Manila.
> 
> Francis


Thanks very much Francis. I'm actually in Melbourne but will check it out
cheers


----------



## blessie

Thanks a lot Shky for your immediate response, I really appreciate it. 

Another one, As a PMV applicant is it an advantage if we submit more photos together or 7 copies is enough? 

Thanks


----------



## shky

blessie said:


> Thanks a lot Shky for your immediate response, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Another one, As a PMV applicant is it an advantage if we submit more photos together or 7 copies is enough?
> 
> Thanks


youre welcome blessie...i think its not about the photos itself but its about the overall requirements...if you submit them complete theres a big chance of having an early approval...but i think the more photos you send the better.. just submit all necessary documents that you think will help to your application...god bless...


----------



## arian77

Hello everyone..I'm new in this forum. Just a question on the medical requirement, based on experience, would it be better to undergo medical tests first before lodging the application on PMV?

Second question is, has anybody here experienced lodging a tourist visa while waiting for the fiancee visa(which takes longer) to be granted? If yes, wouldn't this cause any issue on how the embassy in Philippines can contact the applicant regarding the PMV application, if in case the applicant is in Australia with the use of the tourist visa?

If in case my questions have already been answered in the previous posts..my apologies..just that I haven't been here too long to keep track of these. Would still appreciate your answers though..Thanks very much


----------



## shky

arian77 said:


> Hello everyone..I'm new in this forum. Just a question on the medical requirement, based on experience, would it be better to undergo medical tests first before lodging the application on PMV?
> 
> Second question is, has anybody here experienced lodging a tourist visa while waiting for the fiancee visa(which takes longer) to be granted? If yes, wouldn't this cause any issue on how the embassy in Philippines can contact the applicant regarding the PMV application, if in case the applicant is in Australia with the use of the tourist visa?
> 
> If in case my questions have already been answered in the previous posts..my apologies..just that I haven't been here too long to keep track of these. Would still appreciate your answers though..Thanks very much


hello arian...having medical test before lodging your application is not a big deal as long as is it accredited to australian embassy....there are some filipinos lodging both tourist and PMV/spouse visa at the same time...I think, make it sure that you will submit all the necessary documents that are needed in your application and you should inform the embassy that you are going to apply for PMV and tourist visa...


----------



## ayen014

arian77 said:


> Hello everyone..I'm new in this forum. Just a question on the medical requirement, based on experience, would it be better to undergo medical tests first before lodging the application on PMV?
> 
> Second question is, has anybody here experienced lodging a tourist visa while waiting for the fiancee visa(which takes longer) to be granted? If yes, wouldn't this cause any issue on how the embassy in Philippines can contact the applicant regarding the PMV application, if in case the applicant is in Australia with the use of the tourist visa?
> 
> If in case my questions have already been answered in the previous posts..my apologies..just that I haven't been here too long to keep track of these. Would still appreciate your answers though..Thanks very much


Hi arian,

I did my medicals 2 wks prior to lodging my application, it's what the via center suggested but i think it wouldnt hurt if you will submit the app without the medicals yet as they can also request for it afterwards..

For the tourist visa thing.. We were planning on waiting for our papers to be allocated to a case officer first as we wanted to have a direct communication with the person handling our case before leaving the country. It would also be best to wait as they can request for additional docs.. It would be a hassle if youve been requested for papers which is readily available in the phil but cant submit because ur in Au.. Hope this help in someway=]


----------



## Ria

PeterS said:


> yes well done. ditto how long did it take and was is a PMV?
> 
> Also you might be able to tell me. I have to send some docs including letters and my 40sp to my fiance in Manila, is airmail the safest way?
> 
> cheers


Hi Peter, 
my bf is also doing his 40SP at the moment, he still has a lot to do for example the statutory declarations and his statement letter about our relationship.
Have you been living with your fiance, how are you presenting your evidences?
We have been living separately (him in Melb and me in Jakarta) but have been in constant communication daily (we use blackberry messenger)
Any help is appreciated.
Congrats to you all who hve been granted visas..im so envious..
Im just praying for the best..

Thanks!


----------



## arian77

Hi Shky and Ayen014, thanks very much for your replies.

To Ayen014, my exact sentiments as you: if leaving the country would mean, a difficulty with the communication line with the CO. Ofcourse I know I have to be back here for the visa stamping. Hope someone here who have experienced this can also share.


----------



## PeterS

Ria said:


> Hi Peter,
> my bf is also doing his 40SP at the moment, he still has a lot to do for example the statutory declarations and his statement letter about our relationship.
> Have you been living with your fiance, how are you presenting your evidences?
> We have been living separately (him in Melb and me in Jakarta) but have been in constant communication daily (we use blackberry messenger)
> Any help is appreciated.
> Congrats to you all who hve been granted visas..im so envious..
> Im just praying for the best..
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ria, No we havent lived together, apart from two weeks that I spent in the Philippines, but we have been in daily contact via text, email and skype, copies of all of which we will tender as evidence as well as travel reciepts, photos of us together and stat decs (2) from my family and my fiance's family (2). My relationship statement was written in a chronologcial/diary type format detailing our relationship from our first meeting on the internet thru to the marriage proposal. Hope I've answered your questions. 
Good luck
Peter


----------



## 4everblue

With regards to the receipts, would it be the original one or just send the scanned/photocopies of it? Thanks.

have a nice day.


----------



## PeterS

4everblue said:


> With regards to the receipts, would it be the original one or just send the scanned/photocopies of it? Thanks.
> 
> have a nice day.


hi 4everblue
Do you mean travel receipts? If so the only thing I have to go on is this note in the PMV Application Document Checklist ``Do not provide original documents unless requested''. hope that helps
Peter


----------



## 4everblue

PeterS said:


> hi 4everblue
> Do you mean travel receipts? If so the only thing I have to go on is this note in the PMV Application Document Checklist ``Do not provide original documents unless requested''. hope that helps
> Peter


Hi PeterS,

Yes and also engagement ring receipt, hotel receipts when we went to sydney and etc.

Thanks for your reply PeterS.


----------



## PeterS

4everblue said:


> Hi PeterS,
> 
> Yes and also engagement ring receipt, hotel receipts when we went to sydney and etc.
> 
> Thanks for your reply PeterS.


hi 4everblue
According to Dept of Immigration in Sydney, if you include any photocopy documents they should be certified, including reciepts. Unless of course you want to send the originals. You might want to call the VIA centre in Manila on 63 2 845 9200 - assuming you are in Manila - to make sure.
cheers
Peter


----------



## SarahM

PeterS said:


> hi 4everblue
> According to Dept of Immigration in Sydney, if you include any photocopy documents they should be certified, including reciepts. Unless of course you want to send the originals. You might want to call the VIA centre in Manila on 63 2 845 9200 - assuming you are in Manila - to make sure.
> cheers
> Peter


Hi,
I can assure you that you only need certified photocopies of important documents, and things like receipts, photos, cards/invitations, skype/msn print-outs, ect, don't have to be certified  When they say "documents", they aren't actually referring to the things I mentioned.


----------



## PeterS

SarahM said:


> Hi,
> I can assure you that you only need certified photocopies of important documents, and things like receipts, photos, cards/invitations, skype/msn print-outs, ect, don't have to be certified  When they say "documents", they aren't actually referring to the things I mentioned.


thanks for clearing that up Sarah. I suspected that was the case and had my doubts as to whether the person i spoke to actually knew what she was talking about. That's why I advised 4everblue to contact VIA in Manila.

While you're there, would you know if any documents are needed to go with 47sp to prove that the applicant or the sponsor have not been married before?

cheers
Peter


----------



## 4everblue

PeterS said:


> thanks for clearing that up Sarah. I suspected that was the case and had my doubts as to whether the person i spoke to actually knew what she was talking about. That's why I advised 4everblue to contact VIA in Manila.
> 
> cheers
> Peter


I asked because I am not sure of, to find clarity of those doubts.



> While you're there, would you know if any documents are needed to go with 47sp to prove that the applicant or the sponsor have not been married before?


I think a Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) will do. Because CENOMAR is a certification issued by the National Statistics Office (NSO) stating that a person has not contracted any marriage. Also called a certificate of No Record of Marriage or Certificate of Singleness.


----------



## SarahM

PeterS said:


> While you're there, would you know if any documents are needed to go with 47sp to prove that the applicant or the sponsor have not been married before?
> 
> cheers
> Peter


No problem. You only need to show that there is no legal impediment to the marriage. So if you have been married before, you should provide your divorce certificate, or as it is worded in the booklet:

_Evidence that there is no impediment to you marrying your fiancé(e) (for example and *as appropriate, if either you and/or your fiancé(e) have been previously married or a previous spouse has died, a certified copy of the divorce decree absolute or the death certificate of the deceased spouse)*;
_

4everblue also suggested a good piece of evidece "Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) from the National Statistics Office (NSO)". But basically you can legally get married if you are older than 18 years, and if you are not currently married.

You might want to read page *32* of the partner migration booklet:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
It will give you a comprehensive list of everything you will need to provide


----------



## PeterS

4everblue said:


> I asked because I am not sure of, to find clarity of those doubts.
> 
> I think a Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) will do. Because CENOMAR is a certification issued by the National Statistics Office (NSO) stating that a person has not contracted any marriage. Also called a certificate of No Record of Marriage or Certificate of Singleness.


oh, thanks very much for that.


----------



## blessie

Hi Shky, thank you so much for the information. 

In the PMV checklist certified copies of Passport and Birth Certificate are needed. Where am I going to certify it? A photo copy of them and get notarized by the Attorney would be acceptable?

Secondly, aside from Part I Documents checklist of 47sp. Are there any documents needed to submit? Please help. Thanks... God bless


----------



## SarahM

blessie said:


> Hi Shky, thank you so much for the information.
> 
> In the PMV checklist certified copies of Passport and Birth Certificate are needed. Where am I going to certify it? A photo copy of them and get notarized by the Attorney would be acceptable?
> 
> Secondly, aside from Part I Documents checklist of 47sp. Are there any documents needed to submit? Please help. Thanks... God bless


Hi, yes a photocopy of your passport and birth certificate notarized by an Attorney is exactly what you need 

Yes, as well as form 47SP, the sponsor has to fill out form 40SP. There is more that you need to provide, as listed on page 32 of the http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## PeterS

SarahM said:


> No problem. You only need to show that there is no legal impediment to the marriage. So if you have been married before, you should provide your divorce certificate, or as it is worded in the booklet:
> 
> 4everblue also suggested a good piece of evidece "Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) from the National Statistics Office (NSO)". But basically you can legally get married if you are older than 18 years, and if you are not currently married.
> 
> thanks Sarah and 4everblue. it seems clear from the Booklet and the 47SP application form that the 47sp applicant does need to provide a CENOMAR. What is not clear is whether the sponsor/fiancee also needs to provide a Single Status Certificate.
> 
> cheers


----------



## blessie

Hi SarahM, thank you so much for the quick reply. I almost completed all the check list and so with my fiancé (40sp). But how can I certify those documents ( Birth Certificate, Cenomar and Health check ) if they are the one ( NSO and St. Lukes Medical Center) who will send it to the Embassy? Or should I advice them to send it to me. Just a clarification... Thanks alot


----------



## Guest

PeterS said:


> SarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. You only need to show that there is no legal impediment to the marriage. So if you have been married before, you should provide your divorce certificate, or as it is worded in the booklet:
> 
> 4everblue also suggested a good piece of evidece "Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) from the National Statistics Office (NSO)". But basically you can legally get married if you are older than 18 years, and if you are not currently married.
> 
> thanks Sarah and 4everblue. it seems clear from the Booklet and the 47SP application form that the 47sp applicant does need to provide a CENOMAR. What is not clear is whether the sponsor/fiancee also needs to provide a Single Status Certificate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter,
> 
> You would also need to provide a single status certificate from the BDM Registry.
> 
> Francis
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

blessie said:


> Hi SarahM, thank you so much for the quick reply. I almost completed all the check list and so with my fiancé (40sp). But how can I certify those documents ( Birth Certificate, Cenomar and Health check ) if they are the one ( NSO and St. Lukes Medical Center) who will send it to the Embassy? Or should I advice them to send it to me. Just a clarification... Thanks alot


Blessie,

You dont need to certify the Health Certificate. St Lukes medical centre will courier the certificate directly to the embassy. There is also a new procedure with submitting documents from the NSO (please refer to the Aust embassy website). What you need to submit initially is a photocopy of the Cenomar and Birth Cert and then call the NSO to deliver original copies of these documents directly to the embassy.

Francis

PS the photocopies of the CENOMAR and Birth Certificate needs to be notarized


----------



## shky

blessie said:


> Hi SarahM, thank you so much for the quick reply. I almost completed all the check list and so with my fiancé (40sp). But how can I certify those documents ( Birth Certificate, Cenomar and Health check ) if they are the one ( NSO and St. Lukes Medical Center) who will send it to the Embassy? Or should I advice them to send it to me. Just a clarification... Thanks alot


sadly blessie, i submitted last march and there are lots of changes already...for the BC, you can request them to the NSO and they will be the one to submit it to the embassy... Cenomar need to be notorized in any law offices...Health Check will be done in any Accredited clinics or hospitals and they are the one to submit to the embassy but you will be the one to keep the reciept... In the long run of processing(my experienced) they will ask the originals plus another photocopy of each documents that i sent like (NBI,BC, medical reciept,cenomar,) and to my fiance (Tax assessment) i hope it helps...god bless..


----------



## shky

PeterS said:


> SarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. You only need to show that there is no legal impediment to the marriage. So if you have been married before, you should provide your divorce certificate, or as it is worded in the booklet:
> 
> 4everblue also suggested a good piece of evidece "Certificate of No Marriage Record (CENOMAR) from the National Statistics Office (NSO)". But basically you can legally get married if you are older than 18 years, and if you are not currently married.
> 
> thanks Sarah and 4everblue. it seems clear from the Booklet and the 47SP application form that the 47sp applicant does need to provide a CENOMAR. What is not clear is whether the sponsor/fiancee also needs to provide a Single Status Certificate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> yes....you need the single status certificate also known as Certificate of No Impediment...
Click to expand...


----------



## PeterS

shky said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes....you need the single status certificate also known as Certificate of No Impediment...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Shky and Francis. much appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## blessie

Hello Shky, thank you so much for the information. I am now enlightened. God bless you too.


----------



## shky

Date of application:March 14, 2011

Nationality:filipino

Visa type:subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011

Date visa granted: August 19,2011

Got an email from the embassy that my visa is granted today!... Im very much happy...God is really good...Goodluck and God Bless to those who are still waiting...


----------



## chrissy

shky said:


> Date of application:March 14, 2011
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type:subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: August 19,2011
> 
> Got an email from the embassy that my visa is granted today!... Im very much happy...God is really good...Goodluck and God Bless to those who are still waiting...


congratzzzz...


----------



## PeterS

congratulations shky, great news. were will you be living in Australia?


----------



## shky

thank you ate chrissy...

thank you peter... i dont know yet...but, maybe next week or first week of september...i am still waiting for my documents from the embassy....


----------



## Guest

shky said:


> thank you ate chrissy...
> 
> thank you peter... i dont know yet...but, maybe next week or first week of september...i am still waiting for my documents from the embassy....


Congrats!! Can I ask you, is your fiance an australian citizen?


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask you, is your fiance an australian citizen?


thank you frandaman...yes he is an australian citizen....


----------



## k33na

shky said:


> Date of application:March 14, 2011
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type:subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: August 19,2011
> 
> Got an email from the embassy that my visa is granted today!... Im very much happy...God is really good...Goodluck and God Bless to those who are still waiting...


wow! congratulations!


----------



## shky

k33na said:


> wow! congratulations!


thank you so much k33na


----------



## blessie

I'm happy for you shky, indeed God is good... Congratulations!!!


----------



## shky

blessie said:


> I'm happy for you shky, indeed God is good... Congratulations!!!


thank you blessie......god bless with your application...


----------



## cdlr71

shky said:


> Date of application:March 14, 2011
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type:subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: August 19,2011
> 
> Got an email from the embassy that my visa is granted today!... Im very much happy...God is really good...Goodluck and God Bless to those who are still waiting...


Wow! Congratulations, Shky! I'm happy for you!


----------



## 4everblue

shky said:


> Date of application:March 14, 2011
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type:subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: August 19,2011
> 
> Got an email from the embassy that my visa is granted today!... Im very much happy...God is really good...Goodluck and God Bless to those who are still waiting...


Congrats shky! Finally the long wait is over...God Bless you.


----------



## shky

thank you cdlr71 and 4everblue....


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

My fiance received an SMS today which read:

"We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days. Note that passport/documents will be released only to the applicant or an authorised representative. For more info please call... (phone numbers)."

She did not send her passport with the application. Only a notarized copy. She is applying for a PMV 300 visa. Can someone explain what this SMS mean? 

Fran


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My fiance received an SMS today which read:
> 
> "We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days. Note that passport/documents will be released only to the applicant or an authorised representative. For more info please call... (phone numbers)."
> 
> She did not send her passport with the application. Only a notarized copy. She is applying for a PMV 300 visa. Can someone explain what this SMS mean?
> 
> Fran


hello Frandaman...I got that kind of message the day after my visa is approved...it means that they are informing the applicant that the embassy is sending back the passport or the documents back...if she didnt send the passport then the documents(like pictures and some proofs)...let me say Congratulations...


----------



## Guest

shky said:


> hello Frandaman...I got that kind of message the day after my visa is approved...it means that they are informing the applicant that the embassy is sending back the passport or the documents back...if she didnt send the passport then the documents(like pictures and some proofs)...let me say Congratulations...


Thanks. I wasnt expecting it to happen so quick because we just got a CO assigned on August 6


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> Thanks. I wasnt expecting it to happen so quick because we just got a CO assigned on August 6


did she got an email from CO that her PMV300 was being approved?


----------



## Guest

shky said:


> did she got an email from CO that her PMV300 was being approved?


She got a letter confirming the visa approval delivered by the courier today. The embassy also returned all the documents we sent with our application and they are now requesting for her to send her passport to the embassy for it to be stamped. Such a relief. We filed the application June 6, CO assigned August 4 and visa granted August 26


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> She got a letter confirming the visa approval delivered by the courier today. The embassy also returned all the documents we sent with our application and they are now requesting for her to send her passport to the embassy for it to be stamped. Such a relief. We filed the application June 6, CO assigned August 4 and visa granted August 26


great news. congratulations


----------



## arian77

Congratulations Fran.

May I know if you submitted your Australian Citizenship Certificate? Or an Australian passport will suffice?

Also, how long did it take you to get your Single Status Certificate in OZ?

Appreciate your response..


----------



## Guest

arian77 said:


> Congratulations Fran.
> 
> May I know if you submitted your Australian Citizenship Certificate? Or an Australian passport will suffice?
> 
> Also, how long did it take you to get your Single Status Certificate in OZ?
> 
> Appreciate your response..


I submitted both a copy of my citizenship certificate and passport. it only took me 1 day to get a Single Status Certificate. Just go to the Registry of Births, Deaths & Marriages and they can provide you with a certificate on the same day.


----------



## arian77

Frandaman said:


> I submitted both a copy of my citizenship certificate and passport. it only took me 1 day to get a Single Status Certificate. Just go to the Registry of Births, Deaths & Marriages and they can provide you with a certificate on the same day.


Thanks for the quick response Fran.


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> I submitted both a copy of my citizenship certificate and passport. it only took me 1 day to get a Single Status Certificate. Just go to the Registry of Births, Deaths & Marriages and they can provide you with a certificate on the same day.


Hi Fran, I wonder if you could do me a huge favor and let me know exactly what documents you submitted in your application. My fiancee is just about to submit our application in Manila.

thanks very much


----------



## shky

Frandaman said:


> She got a letter confirming the visa approval delivered by the courier today. The embassy also returned all the documents we sent with our application and they are now requesting for her to send her passport to the embassy for it to be stamped. Such a relief. We filed the application June 6, CO assigned August 4 and visa granted August 26


yours is really quick...congratulations...


----------



## 4everblue

Frandaman said:


> She got a letter confirming the visa approval delivered by the courier today. The embassy also returned all the documents we sent with our application and they are now requesting for her to send her passport to the embassy for it to be stamped. Such a relief. We filed the application June 6, CO assigned August 4 and visa granted August 26


Congratulations Frandaman..


----------



## Guest

PeterS said:


> Hi Fran, I wonder if you could do me a huge favor and let me know exactly what documents you submitted in your application. My fiancee is just about to submit our application in Manila.
> 
> thanks very much


Hi Peter,

No probs. This is what I provided exactly:

Birth Certificate, Citizenship Certificate, Passport, Copy of my Drivers License, 2 years worth of Tax Assessments, 6 months worth of payslips, A letter from my boss confirming length of employment, a stat dec from my mother confirming relationship with my fiance, a stat dec from my friend confirming relationship with my fiance, transcript of yahoo messenger chats, transcript of skype chat and also call records, phone bills confirming phone calls made to my fiance, a letter from our marriage celebrant confirming booking of our wedding ceremony, single status certificate and a stat dec from me detailing our relationship.

Those are just what I provided. My fiance had to come up with other docs that are required from her as well. Hope that helps.

Fran


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone


----------



## PeterS

Frandaman said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> No probs. This is what I provided exactly:
> 
> Birth Certificate, Citizenship Certificate, Passport, Copy of my Drivers License, 2 years worth of Tax Assessments, 6 months worth of payslips, A letter from my boss confirming length of employment, a stat dec from my mother confirming relationship with my fiance, a stat dec from my friend confirming relationship with my fiance, transcript of yahoo messenger chats, transcript of skype chat and also call records, phone bills confirming phone calls made to my fiance, a letter from our marriage celebrant confirming booking of our wedding ceremony, single status certificate and a stat dec from me detailing our relationship.
> 
> Those are just what I provided. My fiance had to come up with other docs that are required from her as well. Hope that helps.
> 
> Fran


Thanks very much Fran. I've got it all with the exception of the Citizenship Certificate but I assume since my birth certificate shows I was born in Australia I dont need that.

cheers
Peter


----------



## charcie79

*Visa Application*

Visa Application Date: April 2011
CO Assigned: June 2011
Submitted Additional Documents : August 2011
Visa Type: Spouse

status: Patiently Waiting


----------



## Adyhottie

I am leaving this Sept. 22 for Oz. Best of luck to everybody. Just be patient always.


----------



## charcie79

cdlr71 said:


> Wow! Congratulations, Shky! I'm happy for you!


 Congrats  May I know who was your assigned CO?


----------



## 4everblue

Adyhottie said:


> I am leaving this Sept. 22 for Oz. Best of luck to everybody. Just be patient always.


Have a safe trip Adyhottie. God Bless.


----------



## Adyhottie

Thank you guys


----------



## krissybaby

bruggster's wifey said:


> You are not alone guys!im a newbie here!i lodged mine last feb 2011.but i applied may13 for visit visa while waiting..


hi, Bruggster's wifey - would just like to ask if how did u go about with applying for a PMV and visiting tourist visa also? Did u include ur passport ?? Or u inform the CO about ur plan to travel to Aussie for tourist visa? Hope u can help me cause we are planning for the same thing..While waiting for the PMV im going to visit him and stay with him for a couple of months. THanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> I am leaving this Sept. 22 for Oz. Best of luck to everybody. Just be patient always.


Have a safe trip ady. Which city here in Oz are you flying into? Can I ask which airline you are flying with? Can you also recommend a travel agent to use to purchase a ticket in Manila. Thanks


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*



Frandaman said:


> Have a safe trip ady. Which city here in Oz are you flying into? Can I ask which airline you are flying with? Can you also recommend a travel agent to use to purchase a ticket in Manila. Thanks


Hello. My husband paid the ticket for me online at Singapore Airlines and then he just sent me an email for the E-ticket. I am from Davao City so he bought a connecting flight from Davao-Singapore-Melbourne.

My hubby is in Melbourne.


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> Hello. My husband paid the ticket for me online at Singapore Airlines and then he just sent me an email for the E-ticket. I am from Davao City so he bought a connecting flight from Davao-Singapore-Melbourne.
> 
> My hubby is in Melbourne.


Davao? My fiance is from Davao city too. But she is currently based in Manila for work. I'll have a look online and see what I find.


----------



## Adyhottie

Ok goodluck. What city is she intending to go? Tell your fiance that she has to attend a Pre Departure Seminar at CFO before leaving. It is required.


----------



## Guest

Adyhottie said:


> Ok goodluck. What city is she intending to go? Tell your fiance that she has to attend a Pre Departure Seminar at CFO before leaving. It is required.


Sydney. She is waiting for the embassy to return her passport then she will be making arrangements to attend the seminar. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Adyhottie

Okay goodluck to you both.


----------



## ihope

hi! its nice to see some good news here. Congrats to those who got their visas already! I lodged my application last august 8, 2011.. i got an email a week after confirming receipt of my application. This waiting is driving me insane.. waaahhh... i really hope that things will go smoothly as we submitted with complete documents.. My son and I are so excited to see my husband.. i wish we could celebrate Christmas together this year. Prayers for all of us here.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

krissybaby said:


> hi, Bruggster's wifey - would just like to ask if how did u go about with applying for a PMV and visiting tourist visa also? Did u include ur passport ?? Or u inform the CO about ur plan to travel to Aussie for tourist visa? Hope u can help me cause we are planning for the same thing..While waiting for the PMV im going to visit him and stay with him for a couple of months. THanks in advance.


hello,krissybaby!yep i applied for it along with the spousal visa.but the embassy phoned me that spouse visa had already been finalized..i lodged tourist visa last may13,and i got my spouse visa june 09.better to wait.spouse visa will take 3-4months..


----------



## ihope

hi bruggster's wifey, really? 3-4 months for spouse visa? thats really good news for me. when did you apply for your spouse visa?


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ihope said:


> hi bruggster's wifey, really? 3-4 months for spouse visa? thats really good news for me. when did you apply for your spouse visa?


hi hope!i applied last feb16.i know spouse visa wont take long as u completed the documents needed.


----------



## ihope

bruggster's wifey said:


> hi hope!i applied last feb16.i know spouse visa wont take long as u completed the documents needed.


weeee! thats great! i think i submitted naman with complete documents.. including police checks and our health check. i really hope it won't take long...hoping we could celebrate christmas there. i can't wait. are you in australia already? thank you, bruggster's wifey.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ihope said:


> weeee! thats great! i think i submitted naman with complete documents.. including police checks and our health check. i really hope it won't take long...hoping we could celebrate christmas there. i can't wait. are you in australia already? thank you, bruggster's wifey.


thats good to know.via center was very impressed when i lodged my doc.99% done...yes,im here now.bsta wait mu lng...


----------



## ihope

bruggster's wifey said:


> thats good to know.via center was very impressed when i lodged my doc.99% done...yes,im here now.bsta wait mu lng...


great! thank you  btw, when were you assigned to a case officer?


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ihope said:


> great! thank you  btw, when were you assigned to a case officer?


a month after i lodged the application.. do u have CO already?


----------



## ihope

bruggster's wifey said:


> a month after i lodged the application.. do u have CO already?


none yet.. its exactly 1 month today since i lodged my application.. i hope to hear from them very soon. thank you again, bruggster's wifey.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ihope said:


> none yet.. its exactly 1 month today since i lodged my application.. i hope to hear from them very soon. thank you again, bruggster's wifey. [/QUOt
> 
> that's good...your CO will contact u in a very short while..


----------



## ihope

bruggster's wifey said:


> ihope said:
> 
> 
> 
> none yet.. its exactly 1 month today since i lodged my application.. i hope to hear from them very soon. thank you again, bruggster's wifey. [/QUOt
> 
> that's good...your CO will contact u in a very short while..
> 
> 
> 
> i really pray.. its been a year since i went there for a vacation and i really miss my husband so much. thanks again, Godbless you!
Click to expand...


----------



## k33na

i lodged my application on june 30 and up to now we still dont have a CO, it's been over 2 months


----------



## ihope

k33na said:


> i lodged my application on june 30 and up to now we still dont have a CO, it's been over 2 months


awww.. yeah according to the website as of august 19 they're still processing applicants lodged in june 19..  but keep your head up, K33na, as long as you know you submitted the necessary documents, i think its all good. but i understand that all this waiting is just hard. lemme know if you have any updates.. let's keep praying.


----------



## k33na

thanks ihope  i think that's the least that we could do for now...be patiently waiting


----------



## Adyhottie

I applied as a Spouse visa as well last April 18,2011. I was approved after 3 months and 25 days.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

k33na said:


> i lodged my application on june 30 and up to now we still dont have a CO, it's been over 2 months


k33na,u have to email them.


----------



## k33na

Hello everyone! I am pleased to tell you that finally a CO has been allocated to our case  after 9 weeks of waiting! 

She sent me an email today asking me to submit 2 further requirements :
1. NBI Clearance , what I included on my application was my Police Clearance
2. Advisory on Marriages from the NSO. What exactly is this certificate? I checked Ecensus online to request but there was no AoM there, only Birth Certificate, CENOMAR, Marriage Certificate. Has anyone here had to submit the AoM and requested online via Ecensus? May I ask what u did please? 

Any input will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adyhottie

K33na.. What they meant about AOM is the a.) Marriage Certificate and the b.)Certificate Of Marriage (CEMAR) u have to request in Ecensus online. After paying your request, NSO then will mail ur marriage certificate directly to Australian Embassy. That's what I did. it is really easy. Goodluck.


----------



## rambutan

k33na said:


> Hello everyone! I am pleased to tell you that finally a CO has been allocated to our case  after 9 weeks of waiting!
> 
> She sent me an email today asking me to submit 2 further requirements :
> 1. NBI Clearance , what I included on my application was my Police Clearance
> 2. Advisory on Marriages from the NSO. What exactly is this certificate? I checked Ecensus online to request but there was no AoM there, only Birth Certificate, CENOMAR, Marriage Certificate. Has anyone here had to submit the AoM and requested online via Ecensus? May I ask what u did please?
> 
> Any input will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


hi k33na, advisory on marriages is the CENOMAR(certificate of no marriage) if your single and CEMAR(certificate of marriage) if you are married. just request CENOMAR on ecensus. hope this helps... GOODLUCK


----------



## k33na

Adyhottie said:


> K33na.. What they meant about AOM is the a.) Marriage Certificate and the b.)Certificate Of Marriage (CEMAR) u have to request in Ecensus online. After paying your request, NSO then will mail ur marriage certificate directly to Australian Embassy. That's what I did. it is really easy. Goodluck.


Thank you very much for that quick reply addyhottie! But i already requested for one online last august and it was already dispatched and sent to the embassy. Does that mean it was lost?


----------



## k33na

rambutan said:


> hi k33na, advisory on marriages is the CENOMAR(certificate of no marriage) if your single and CEMAR(certificate of marriage) if you are married. just request CENOMAR on ecensus. hope this helps... GOODLUCK


thanks very much to you too rambutan for the quick reply!  Highly appreciated


----------



## rambutan

k33na said:


> Thank you very much for that quick reply addyhottie! But i already requested for one online last august and it was already dispatched and sent to the embassy. Does that mean it was lost?


did you requested for CENOMAR? because marriage certificate and advisory on marriages(CEMAR) are not the same...


----------



## k33na

rambutan said:


> did you requested for CENOMAR? because marriage certificate and advisory on marriages(CEMAR) are not the same...


no i requested for a Marriage Certificate


----------



## k33na

k33na said:


> no i requested for a Marriage Certificate


does that mean i really need to request online and click on CENOMAR for Advisory on Marriage? Even if a CEMAR was sent already by the NSO?

Thanks


----------



## rambutan

k33na said:


> Thank you very much for that quick reply addyhottie! But i already requested for one online last august and it was already dispatched and sent to the embassy. Does that mean it was lost?





k33na said:


> no i requested for a Marriage Certificate


ok then request a cenomar from ecensus coz thats what thy are asking for k33na. If you are married and you request for a cenomar NSO will issue a certificate of marriage(CEMAR), this certificate list all your marriage if you are married more than once. this should not be confused with MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE coz they are different.


----------



## k33na

rambutan said:


> ok then request a cenomar from ecensus coz thats what thy are asking for k33na. If you are married and you request for a cenomar NSO will issue a certificate of marriage(CEMAR), this certificate list all your marriage if you are married more than once. this should not be confused with MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE coz they are different.


oh i see! thank you very much rambutan! now i am enlightened! 

God bless!


----------



## rambutan

k33na said:


> oh i see! thank you very much rambutan! now i am enlightened!
> 
> God bless!


Your welcome k33na. confusing isn't it? certificate of marriage and marriage certificate are totally different but they have the same name. only in the philippines k33na.LOL Goodluck again


----------



## k33na

rambutan said:


> Your welcome k33na. confusing isn't it? certificate of marriage and marriage certificate are totally different but they have the same name. only in the philippines k33na.LOL Goodluck again


very confusing indeed rambutan hahaha! Thanks kabayan!


----------



## Adyhottie

*K333na*



k33na said:


> Thank you very much for that quick reply addyhottie! But i already requested for one online last august and it was already dispatched and sent to the embassy. Does that mean it was lost?


Hello K33na, that is also what happened to me. I requested my Certificate of Marriage (CEMAR) upon sending my application and the CO claimed they never got it when in fact it was already dispatched there days after they received my application. I was really frustrated that I sent another request for dispatched and actually paid for it AGAIN. 
After that, about 3 days when the second request was made, they approved my Visa.


----------



## ihope

k33na said:


> Hello everyone! I am pleased to tell you that finally a CO has been allocated to our case  after 9 weeks of waiting!
> 
> She sent me an email today asking me to submit 2 further requirements :
> 1. NBI Clearance , what I included on my application was my Police Clearance
> 2. Advisory on Marriages from the NSO. What exactly is this certificate? I checked Ecensus online to request but there was no AoM there, only Birth Certificate, CENOMAR, Marriage Certificate. Has anyone here had to submit the AoM and requested online via Ecensus? May I ask what u did please?
> 
> Any input will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Im so happy for you K33na! you're on your way. Goodluck! im sure it wont take long...good news like these makes me feel very hopeful with regard to my application. Have you requested for your NBI already? i heard that you have to line up at their office as early as 4am.. i included my NBI check already in my application, but it's going to expire on november.. coz im thinking of getting one again.. to give ample time for processing if in case my CO asks me to have my NBI again. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## k33na

Adyhottie said:


> Hello K33na, that is also what happened to me. I requested my Certificate of Marriage (CEMAR) upon sending my application and the CO claimed they never got it when in fact it was already dispatched there days after they received my application. I was really frustrated that I sent another request for dispatched and actually paid for it AGAIN.
> After that, about 3 days when the second request was made, they approved my Visa.


wow! 3 days after they received the requested document and your visa was approved? i hope that would be the case with mine as well addyhottie  Thank you guys for all the input, people like you here make us feel good despited the stress lol!


----------



## k33na

ihope said:


> Im so happy for you K33na! you're on your way. Goodluck! im sure it wont take long...good news like these makes me feel very hopeful with regard to my application. Have you requested for your NBI already? i heard that you have to line up at their office as early as 4am.. i included my NBI check already in my application, but it's going to expire on november.. coz im thinking of getting one again.. to give ample time for processing if in case my CO asks me to have my NBI again. Any suggestion guys?


hi ihope! thanks! I am planning to get my NBI Clearance tomorrow, i thought Police Clearance was already fine...but anyway hoping that it will be released tomorrow as well and I dont have to wait for a week or two so it could be couriered to the embassy ASAP!

I suggest that you wait for your CO's advise ihope, she will let you know if you need to update your NBI.

To all who are still waiting for their visa like me, let's all hang in there guys!


----------



## Adyhottie

K33na they approved it right away. If they received it earlier, i must have had it earlier too.


----------



## ihope

k33na said:


> hi ihope! thanks! I am planning to get my NBI Clearance tomorrow, i thought Police Clearance was already fine...but anyway hoping that it will be released tomorrow as well and I dont have to wait for a week or two so it could be couriered to the embassy ASAP!
> 
> I suggest that you wait for your CO's advise ihope, she will let you know if you need to update your NBI.
> 
> To all who are still waiting for their visa like me, let's all hang in there guys!


ok. Thanks K33na! hows your NBI? did you get it today?


----------



## k33na

ihope said:


> ok. Thanks K33na! hows your NBI? did you get it today?


Hi ihope!

Sadly speaking I wasn't able to get my NBI Clearance today, not because i didn't go and try to get it...got there at 8:30 am and they said they are only serving up to 400 walk-in applicants today and they reached that number as early as 7am! i was not happy but what can i do?  so they just got my name and asked me to come back on Monday, at least I know i will be served on Monday coz i am on their priority list. I have to be absent from work again though


----------



## k33na

Adyhottie said:


> K33na they approved it right away. If they received it earlier, i must have had it earlier too.


That's great addyhottie!  I hope that will happen to me as well  lol!

Btw, good luck and have a safe flight this coming Sep. 22, I am sure you cannot wait to be reunited with your love <3<3<3


----------



## Realman2011

Hi, 
Just want to know if anyone among you that submitted pmv arround Jan this year has been granted your visa. 
Mine was also submitted this years Jan and havent hear from them yet. pls any info will be really appreciated.


----------



## Adyhottie

K33na thank u! I'm sure yours won't be too long. Patience is really the key. I am so happy to be seeing my hubby real soon.


----------



## k33na

Adyhottie said:


> K33na thank u! I'm sure yours won't be too long. Patience is really the key. I am so happy to be seeing my hubby real soon.


hi ady!

i got my NBI clearance today but it got no dry seal, and all the other people that got theirs today got no dry seal.Does yours have a dry seal when u got it? thanks!

Does the new Biometric System mean no more dry seal on the clearance?


----------



## Adyhottie

No dry seal for me...


----------



## mayumi

Hi I'm a newbie here, also from the Philippines just want to share my visa processing timelines:

Nationality: Filipino
Visa type: 309 PMV

Date of application: 26 May 2008

Offshore/onshore: offshore Manila, Philippines
Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES with application
Police check submitted (yes/no): YES with application
Assigned CO: 29 May 2008 with acknowledgement letter 

Receive email: Asked for SIGNED Statement of Relationship (we forgot to sign) July 22, 2008
Submitted Signed SOR August 20,2008
Date visa granted: 28 Aug 2008 (3 months from date of application NO INTERVIEW) 
Yippeee!!

Due to work commitments: Arrive in Aus 31 Nov 2008

Married in Australia : Feb 20, 2009

Applied for Temporary/ Permanent Visa Sub-Class 820/801: May 26, 2009 
Applying for this Visa is very similar to applying PMV, so I advice to bring all the requirements returned to you by the immigration, you still need them, marami pa rin requirements and paper works, At super stressful. 

Grant of Temp Spouse Visa May 28, 2009.

Send an email to Melbourne Immig Office for additional requirement of my Permanent Residency ( you read it right may requirements pa rin) May 27, 2011 (The processing time for this Visa is 6 to 8 months) 

Immig replied to my email with lists of requirements: May 28, 2011

Submitted (Mailed) requirements: May 29, 2011
Assigned Case Officer: June 10, 2011 
GRANT OF PERMANENT RESIDENCY: 15 SEPT 2011 (5 weeks from application)

Sana makatulong ang experience ko kahit papano, Submit as much evidences as you can, kahit receipt ng hotels mga pictures nyo ni BF with your family etc. 

GOOD LUCK and i'm not an expert but you can PM me if you have any questions..


----------



## k33na

any news about June applicants?


----------



## dianmarie007




----------



## shky

Realman2011 said:


> Hi,
> Just want to know if anyone among you that submitted pmv arround Jan this year has been granted your visa.
> Mine was also submitted this years Jan and havent hear from them yet. pls any info will be really appreciated.


i applied march this year and granted last month...i think call your CO they are entertaining calls mondays-thursdays 2pm-4pm phil time... god bless..


----------



## yLLij2010

*Visa Granted*

I don't know what to say... just got an email from my CO 2days ago requesting a completed form 80, I've sent it today at 9am and tonight an hour ago, got an email from her stating that my visa granted today. It was my husband who checked my email and he's very excited, shouting and told me that it's granted already. It's just about 2months and a week of waiting, didn't expect it. I feel grateful and very blessed! 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## k33na

yLLij2010 said:


> *Visa Granted*
> 
> I don't know what to say... just got an email from my CO 2days ago requesting a completed form 80, I've sent it today at 9am and tonight an hour ago, got an email from her stating that my visa granted today. It was my husband who checked my email and he's very excited, shouting and told me that it's granted already. It's just about 2months and a week of waiting, didn't expect it. I feel grateful and very blessed!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


congratulations yLLi! may i ask who ur CO is?


----------



## bruggster's wifey

yLLij2010 said:


> *Visa Granted*
> 
> I don't know what to say... just got an email from my CO 2days ago requesting a completed form 80, I've sent it today at 9am and tonight an hour ago, got an email from her stating that my visa granted today. It was my husband who checked my email and he's very excited, shouting and told me that it's granted already. It's just about 2months and a week of waiting, didn't expect it. I feel grateful and very blessed!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


congrats! that's sooo quick!


----------



## yLLij2010

Thanks K33na and Bruggster's wifey! Yeah, really quick! I was expecting an update around 2nd or 3rd week of October, fortunately they granted it before September ends. Don't know if I'm allowed to post a name of my CO here?


----------



## arian77

wow that is really speedy yLLij2010..congratulations!


----------



## dianmarie007

yLLij2010 said:


> *Visa Granted*
> 
> I don't know what to say... just got an email from my CO 2days ago requesting a completed form 80, I've sent it today at 9am and tonight an hour ago, got an email from her stating that my visa granted today. It was my husband who checked my email and he's very excited, shouting and told me that it's granted already. It's just about 2months and a week of waiting, didn't expect it. I feel grateful and very blessed!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!


that was really very good!


----------



## ziller

Hi guys i am new to this forum but felt i had to regisiter to get some advise. I am engaged to a lovely girl from Cebu and have lodged our PMV this week, after reading all the posts it seems the average wait time is 4 months, I am certain our visa will be approved its just a matter of time i guess. My question is I would really like to get her here for xmas and am considering a tourist visa to make that happen. So how do I go about it, I believe I cant sponsor her as I am not blood reletive but is the correct proceedure to send letter of invitation with supporting financial docs etc? Will this affect PMV application? Is returning reason that she must return to get PMV when approved good enough? She has been here before on sponsored visa with no issues and has family and property in cebu if that makes a difference, any help is appreciated.

Scott


----------



## PeterS

Hi Scott, I'm in exactly the same position as you waiting on a PMV. I was advised by an immigration agent not to apply for a tourist visa because they are not easy to get and if it fails it could affect the PMV. Try this link for further advice on this: http://www.downundervisa.com.au/touristvisa.pdf
hope that helps. Good Luck


----------



## ziller

Did they say why? i spoke to that agent who said I should consider tourist visa I am a bit confused as there seems a few people on here who have done it i would love to hear how they did it maybe it could help us both.
thank for the reply 

Scott


----------



## arian77

Hi Scott. You can still be an informal sponsor of your fiancee for the TR676, you do not need to be a relative to be able to do this. And yes, it helps a lot that you provide payslips and your bank statements aside from the invitation letter & statutory declaration. I believe these will make her application for TR676 stronger than just providing her own financial documents.

I also applied for PMV on Sept 2, and lodged my tourist visa application on Sept.16 which was granted Sept29. This is my second tourist visa to AU and I did it just how I applied for my first. Just that on the second application, I made sure I indicated that I still have a pending PMV application( question #36 of form 48R)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cristeve

Hi guys, new here...some great advice & some nice stories here, thanks to all.
Have been with my finace from Cebu, for almost 2 years, i have travelled there twice to be with her - most recently in August this year & she was here on a tourist visa earlier this year ( her tourist visa was approved in 2 days of applying )
She also has an aunt here which i guess was a big help.
So now we are ready to apply for PMV in the coming weeks.

Was wondering about the question regarding Marriage date.
If we apply in the coming weeks for the visa - what would be an ideal date to set for a wedding, it's something i'm leaving til last on the application as i'm unaware of what areasonable date would be?


----------



## ziller

arian77
Wow sounds like good news i figure i will spend the airfare and visa costs in phone bills etc so she may as well be with me lol. can you tell me roughly what was written in stat dec and invitation letter so i dont make mistake?
whats tr676? she has to fillm out 48r? It will also be her second tourist visa but first was sponsored by family. What was your return reason and any specific things that should be noted? Also how long was the tourist visa granted for?
scott


----------



## arian77

Hi Scott,

TR 676 is for general tourists, the other type of tourist visa is a sponsored family tourist visa, and yes she has to fill out 48r.

I didn’t put any reason for return (I don’t have a job anymore nor a kid) but I guess it’s your option to provide this. I believed that my fiancée’s statutory declaration gave enough assurance that I wouldn’t overstay. I just indicated that my reason for applying is to visit my fiancée and spend time with him. Start to organize our wedding for the duration at the same time to tour the state also. I am from Cebu and here the average processing time for a 3month tourist visa is 10 working days. Will take longer if you apply for 6mos or 1 year. I applied for 3mos and was granted the same. 

My boyfriend bought the Dec. Form at a post office there. In the form you need to indicate which needs to be witnessed/sighted by an Embassy authorized witness.
-That you will support the person financially while they are in Australia
-That you will provide her with accommodation
-That you will ensure that the person leaves Australia before her visa expires.


Letter of Invitation states roughly the same but below is our format. 


LETTER OF INVITATION
To Australia Name: Invitee’s name
Date of birth: Invitee’s date of birth
I, ______________(host’s name)
SOLEMNLY DECLARE that:
I reside at the following address: ____________________.
I was born on ___________________________________.
My telephone number is ____________ and I am a citizen of Australia.
I have invited my Fiancé ________ to visit me in Australia for the purpose
of having her staying with me in _____(western australia state).
We are getting married on _____ and we
will organise our wedding during her stay.
We plan to travel here in _______(indicate the state) also.
Ms. ________(fiancee’s) date of birth is ____________(bday)
Ms ______________ will be travelling from their home which is located at __________________. Her telephone number is +63________
Ms ______________ will be staying at my home in _____(your address) for up to ____ months.
I will be looking after all of her living expenses while here visiting me in Australia.
AND I make this solemn Declaration conscientiously believing it to be true, and to
provide information to Citizenship and Immigration of Australia and for no other or
improper purpose.



________________(your signature)


Moreover, I furnished them 5 pictures of me and my boyfriend, plane tickets and wire transfer confirmations as evidence of relationship. I know it’s not a PMV application but still you need to provide them evidence that you are really the fiancée.


----------



## ziller

nice thanks for the quick reply I am travelling to cebu next week so I want all the tourist paper work done so we can apply when i get there. thanks again


----------



## Cristeve

Can someone please help me out with my question regarding, what would be an ideal date to put on the application form for PMV - will be applying in the next few weeks.


----------



## whatnext

From what I know you have 9 months from PMV approval to get married so best date would be one that suits you within that time frame but I'm pretty sure you need proof of the intended marriage like notice of intended marriage form and maybe a booking associated with the wedding. You must submit the notice of intended marriage form 1 month before the marriage.


----------



## Cristeve

whatnext said:


> From what I know you have 9 months from PMV approval to get married so best date would be one that suits you within that time frame but I'm pretty sure you need proof of the intended marriage like notice of intended marriage form and maybe a booking associated with the wedding. You must submit the notice of intended marriage form 1 month before the marriage.


Thanks, i do know about the NOIM and the time frame etc etc, was just wondering what a suitable date would be at the time of applying.


----------



## PeterS

Cristeve said:


> Can someone please help me out with my question regarding, what would be an ideal date to put on the application form for PMV - will be applying in the next few weeks.


To set your wedding date you need to take into account how long you think it will be before your PMV is granted. If you put in your applicaiton in one month and it takes another six months before you get the visa then your wedding date will need to be after that - 7+ months from now.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Cristeve

PeterS said:


> To set your wedding date you need to take into account how long you think it will be before your PMV is granted. If you put in your applicaiton in one month and it takes another six months before you get the visa then your wedding date will need to be after that - 7+ months from now.
> Hope that makes sense.


Hi Peter, thanks for the reply...yes it does make sense indeed.
Just reading through some of the stories here and reading that most people have gotten theirs in roughly 4 months.
I think we have a very strong application - hence my fiance has already been here on a tourist visa earlier this year, which was granted in 2 days


----------



## Cristeve

Another question.
Would it be wise for my Fiance to have a pre-medical check so that she submits it with the PMV application?


----------



## PeterS

Cristeve said:


> Another question.
> Would it be wise for my Fiance to have a pre-medical check so that she submits it with the PMV application?


I can only tell you that my fiance did have a pre-medical check. we thought it otherwise could delay the visa.

Interesting that you got a tourist visa. was it easy? what reason did you give that she would not overstay?


----------



## Cristeve

PeterS said:


> I can only tell you that my fiance did have a pre-medical check. we thought it otherwise could delay the visa.
> 
> Interesting that you got a tourist visa. was it easy? what reason did you give that she would not overstay?


We got a tourist visa earlier this year...i sponsored her along with her aunt who lives hereI have been over there twice, most recently in August.
...about over stay - we mentioned that we would apply for another visit or future marriage...now its time for the PMV.


----------



## ziller

arian 77 

do I need to fill out a stat dec and letter of invitation or is the letter of invitation on the stat dec?otherwise dont they repeat themselves?

Scott


----------



## Cristeve

ziller said:


> arian 77
> 
> do I need to fill out a stat dec and letter of invitation or is the letter of invitation on the stat dec?otherwise dont they repeat themselves?
> 
> Scott


You can do it either way.
I just typed it up...and my fiance's visa was approved in 2 days 

Just do it in the stat dec.


----------



## ziller

should i get a letter of invitation from one of her family too or is it too much information?

Scott


----------



## Cristeve

I didn't do that...i just mentioned her aunt etc in the letter.


----------



## ziller

thanks for the replies i appreciate them.

Scott


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ziller said:


> Hi guys i am new to this forum but felt i had to regisiter to get some advise. I am engaged to a lovely girl from Cebu and have lodged our PMV this week, after reading all the posts it seems the average wait time is 4 months, I am certain our visa will be approved its just a matter of time i guess. My question is I would really like to get her here for xmas and am considering a tourist visa to make that happen. So how do I go about it, I believe I cant sponsor her as I am not blood reletive but is the correct proceedure to send letter of invitation with supporting financial docs etc? Will this affect PMV application? Is returning reason that she must return to get PMV when approved good enough? She has been here before on sponsored visa with no issues and has family and property in cebu if that makes a difference, any help is appreciated.
> 
> Scott


hi ziller,did she applied for a tourist visa along with PMV?Actually she can do that.


----------



## ziller

we lodged the pmv in september and I am in cebu for 10 days from today and we will lodge tourist visa togther then ...fingers crossed


----------



## bruggster's wifey

ziller said:


> we lodged the pmv in september and I am in cebu for 10 days from today and we will lodge tourist visa togther then ...fingers crossed


that's good to know!goodluck!


----------



## krizelRN

Date of application: 29 - July - 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage - subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included as well

Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting

Finally! my visa was granted yesterday,October 12, 2011 through email. I was so happy and relieved, no interviews and no additional documents requested. They've just emailed me twice, the acknowledgement letter and granted visa notice. Yesterday, I received my original documents and approval letter.It just took 2 months and 11 days! I'm so happy! I can't wait to see my fiancee. God bless and the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## k33na

Hello everyone! My husband called the embassy the other day and asked for the status of my visa application. He was told that it is on it's final stage. Has anyone here been told the same before? If yes, how long did it take after they said that it was on the final stage and your visa got approved? They told my husband to wait for 2 more months for the final decision or maybe less.

Your reply would be very much appreciated. Thanks and God bless!


----------



## Angelwings28f

*Hi*



ziller said:


> Hi guys i am new to this forum but felt i had to regisiter to get some advise. I am engaged to a lovely girl from Cebu and have lodged our PMV this week, after reading all the posts it seems the average wait time is 4 months, I am certain our visa will be approved its just a matter of time i guess. My question is I would really like to get her here for xmas and am considering a tourist visa to make that happen. So how do I go about it, I believe I cant sponsor her as I am not blood reletive but is the correct proceedure to send letter of invitation with supporting financial docs etc? Will this affect PMV application? Is returning reason that she must return to get PMV when approved good enough? She has been here before on sponsored visa with no issues and has family and property in cebu if that makes a difference, any help is appreciated.
> 
> Scott


Hi there,

I believe that her returning to the Phils to get the PMV approved is a good enough reason for her tourist visa to be approved. My husband stated in his invitation letter that he wanted me to see australia and meet his family for 3 mos but I that I have to go home in time so that I won't be having problems with our PMV visa while it's being processed. We submitted our Spouse and tourist visa at thesame time and we got married 2 weeks after the submission since has to go home for work. As far as I could remember it only took 7-10 days coz I had my tourist visa before our wedding day. I quit from my work and didn't have any property or savings and I thought it was going to be a problem for my application but everything went well. 
We included this payslips and bank statement in our application since he was acting as my sponsor. Both of us was really on high hopes at that time that it would go well coz everything was complete and we did give them a reason why I need to go back after my short stay there. I hope I helped you out


----------



## k33na

any updates about june-july applicants?


----------



## joycee

Hi guys, im just new in this forum, i lodged my visa application last august, until now I have no idea if there is CO assigned to my application. its been less than 3 months since it was lodge,,,I would like to send an email to embassy and ask but am trying hard not too, since i didnt yet wait too long. is there anybody here the same in my situation... pls guys giv me an advice bout it... thanx and God bless us all


----------



## ziller

well we applied for tourist visa as well and it was approved! so my fiancee will be here saturday I cant wait.... it was pretty easy in the end just a 10 day wait.

Scott


----------



## joycee

wow congratz ziller,,, atleast your fiance will be with u ...i wish i can be with my hubby too soon... can i ask, if the embassy required your fiance to show her bank statement for her tourist visa application?

your reply will be appreciated... God bless...


----------



## ziller

joycee said:


> wow congratz ziller,,, atleast your fiance will be with u ...i wish i can be with my hubby too soon... can i ask, if the embassy required your fiance to show her bank statement for her tourist visa application?
> 
> your reply will be appreciated... God bless...


Im not sure if she had to but she did show her bank statements and as she had to quit her job for me didnt show employment but she does have a house there which may have helped. We listed all her family members here and I think because she was not here that long ago and didnt overstay or anything that may help as well. I just did invtation letter showed my bank account and letter from my accountant she did the rest. Good luck

Scott


----------



## joycee

ziller said:


> Im not sure if she had to but she did show her bank statements and as she had to quit her job for me didnt show employment but she does have a house there which may have helped. We listed all her family members here and I think because she was not here that long ago and didnt overstay or anything that may help as well. I just did invtation letter showed my bank account and letter from my accountant she did the rest. Good luck
> 
> Scott


Thanks ziller for that info... i will tell this to my hubby and we will talk about that tourist visa... well my spouse visa is already lodged last august, hopefully everything will be ok and will be granted soon... thanks and have a wonderful time with your fiance... God bless


----------



## shky

joycee said:


> Hi guys, im just new in this forum, i lodged my visa application last august, until now I have no idea if there is CO assigned to my application. its been less than 3 months since it was lodge,,,I would like to send an email to embassy and ask but am trying hard not too, since i didnt yet wait too long. is there anybody here the same in my situation... pls guys giv me an advice bout it... thanx and God bless us all


australian embassy in philippines is doing backlog which is the cause of the delays.... i waited 8 weeks to have my CO... its very hard but need to be patient...but to relieve the worries better call the australian embassy...


----------



## joycee

Very true shky, Actually the time i received an acknowledgement letter this August from embassy i was inform also that the they were still allocating the visa lodge June,,, I asked also the agent who's assisted us and they said that after 2 months since visa lodge, CO will be assigned for it...but am just wondering why i didnt inform if there is assigned CO for my case. May i ask shky how did they inform u about yout CO? Is it thru email or they phoned you for this... thanks for the reply and God bless always


----------



## shky

joycee said:


> Very true shky, Actually the time i received an acknowledgement letter this August from embassy i was inform also that the they were still allocating the visa lodge June,,, I asked also the agent who's assisted us and they said that after 2 months since visa lodge, CO will be assigned for it...but am just wondering why i didnt inform if there is assigned CO for my case. May i ask shky how did they inform u about yout CO? Is it thru email or they phoned you for this... thanks for the reply and God bless always


I was informed that he is my CO because he asked for additional documents through email...i think all you have to do is to wait but if you think that waiting is enough for you to have a CO compared to the other applicants in here better call the embassy....god bless to your application...just keep on praying...


----------



## joycee

shky said:


> I was informed that he is my CO because he asked for additional documents through email...i think all you have to do is to wait but if you think that waiting is enough for you to have a CO compared to the other applicants in here better call the embassy....god bless to your application...just keep on praying...


thanks shky... I can feel it wont be long and my visa will be granted lol,, cause some of july applicants granted their visa this october,,, mine will be next hehehe...am claiming it already.. God is good and i know He will make a way for me and for my hubby to be together... its been more than a year since the last time we were together thats and i really miss him now ...GOD bless us all,,, and belated congratz to u shky just red the forum thread today..


----------



## shky

joycee said:


> thanks shky... I can feel it wont be long and my visa will be granted lol,, cause some of july applicants granted their visa this october,,, mine will be next hehehe...am claiming it already.. God is good and i know He will make a way for me and for my hubby to be together... its been more than a year since the last time we were together thats and i really miss him now ...GOD bless us all,,, and belated congratz to u shky just red the forum thread today..


its a pity joycee..youve been apart for many months already...each day is long enough...Yes! indeed God is really great...thank you so much and yours is not far from now...just keep on praying...


----------



## joycee

shky said:


> its a pity joycee..youve been apart for many months already...each day is long enough...Yes! indeed God is really great...thank you so much and yours is not far from now...just keep on praying...


thank u so much for your good wishes for me shky... God bless


----------



## Cristeve

Hey guys, need a reply quickly - if anyone could help with where in Cebu could my fiance get the NOIM form filled out & signed?


----------



## shky

Cristeve said:


> Hey guys, need a reply quickly - if anyone could help with where in Cebu could my fiance get the NOIM form filled out & signed?


What i did to my NOIM...since im far from australian office (mindanao area)... the NOIM with the sign of my husband and witness.. i go to lawyer's office and explained it to him that i need him as my witness for my NOIM. I filled it out before going its just the signing of that form need to be witnessed.. I hope this one will help...god bless to your fiance's application....


----------



## Cristeve

Hello Shky, thanks for your reply, yes we figured that she'll get it done by a lawyer.
Will get that signed and filled out today & then hopefully lodged this afternoon !


----------



## shky

Cristeve said:


> Hello Shky, thanks for your reply, yes we figured that she'll get it done by a lawyer.
> Will get that signed and filled out today & then hopefully lodged this afternoon !


no worries..all the best to your fiance's application...


----------



## Cristeve

Thanks again.
She lodged the application yesterday in person at the VIA Center.
They went through all our docs on the spot, one by one...and said all good, just need 1 more doc each.
I didn't know about the Single Status Certificate....so that's all we need to send them, as they said they have everything they need - they have accepted everything for now....so the waiting begins.
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## youngchi

Hi we planning to apply spouse visa 309 this comin january 2012..w my dependant

im just confused..do anyone think we need a migration agent..

Im from philippines and i have my family living in sydney..

My husband is australian citizen,he dont have his own house..he is workin on heron island (qld) and he also stay there because accomodation and food is free.no mobiole recept only internet cafe and post office.

1.can we put the address for correspondence to my family adress in sydney?

Our plan is me and my daughter will live for initial entry to my family in sydney and i let my husband work for awhile in heron island (qld). Till he find much better job in city and he will rent and get us..

2.would that be ok? Or i shud really live with my husband immediately once we step australia.?

3.if we (me and my daughter) stay for awhile to my family in sydney..and my husabnd workin in heron island, what he gunna put on 40sp part e. (about ur home) ?

4.how can we have joint account ,if im in the phillippines?

Pls help to enlighten me..thanks alot.. CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT GRANTED A SPOUSE OR PMV VISA.. WE GUNNA START TO APPLY THIS JANUARY 2012.. AND IM SO CONFUSED IF WE NEED AN AGENT OR NOT..


----------



## IMkddj

Hello everyone, How's your visa going? I'm new in this site. I also submitted PMV last July and the C.O. contacted me September 5 to ask for futher documents, like passport photos, new bith certi. and CENOMAR since they have another procedure to get it, NBI clearance because mine will expire this coming november 22 and medical. I did my medical here in Australia, I'm here via TV.. 
Hope all of you are doing great.


----------



## IMkddj

twinky said:


> Hi Mollie,
> 
> Yup, we are in the same situation. The only difference is that you submitted your documents a few weeks earlier. Until now, no nothing from the CO... hehe. I just hope their silence means good news. hahahaha! where in AUS are you staying?


Hello twinky, just want to ask how's your visa going? Did your C.O. contact you already? I applied PMV and december 7 will be my 5th month. So just waiting for now. Im avoiding to email my C.O. bec. I dont want to annoy him. ) I'm just hoping to hear goodnews from him.


----------



## arian77

IMkddj said:


> Hello everyone, How's your visa going? I'm new in this site. I also submitted PMV last July and the C.O. contacted me September 5 to ask for futher documents, like passport photos, new bith certi. and CENOMAR since they have another procedure to get it, NBI clearance because mine will expire this coming november 22 and medical. I did my medical here in Australia, I'm here via TV..
> Hope all of you are doing great.


Hello IMkddj, may I know how long have you been in Australia? Were you in Australia already when your CO first contacted you? Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## IMkddj

arian77 said:


> Hello IMkddj, may I know how long have you been in Australia? Were you in Australia already when your CO first contacted you? Thanks and Best Regards


Hi arian77, I've been here twice. I went here last April to July to visit my fiance. Then we planned to apply PMV. I did a big mistake that time because, I want to visit my bro. in Bangkok so I inquired to Aus. Emba. in Bangkok if I could submit my application there, I told them I'm a filipino. They said its ok. But after 2 weeks my CO there said they cant process my application bec. I'm a Filipino so they forwarded it to Manila. So basically the additional processing fee that I paid to the application center there went to nothing. THEY'RE VERY CLEVER. 
So both my PMV application and Tourist Visa (I also applied 2nd TV to be able to come back here and wait) has been trasferred to Manila. First week of August it arrived in Manila. Then same month (August) my 2nd TV was granted then August 28 I went here. Then by Sept. 5 my CO contacted me for futher docu's for my PMV, the docu's I mentioned on my previous post. So yeah Im already here when he contacted me. I asked him if I can do a medical here and he said yes. He gave me the name of accredited hospital. Then by October 10, I sent him all the documets he asked me in a single package. I emailed them last month to ask them if they receive it and someone replied in behalf of my CO saying they did received it and that my CO will contact me again if he needs more document. So now I'm just waiting. December 7 will be the 5th month.. Im hoping to hear from him soon. Hopefully good news.

How about you? what your visa story?

Regards


----------



## youngchi

Hi there,can i asked if i apply Spouse Visa d same time with Tourist Visa,do they ask for Security bond?


----------



## youngchi

BEST LUCK 2U ,IMkddj.. IT AINT THAT LONG NOW AND UL GET THE GREAT GD NEWS 4U..X


----------



## IMkddj

youngchi said:


> BEST LUCK 2U ,IMkddj.. IT AINT THAT LONG NOW AND UL GET THE GREAT GD NEWS 4U..X


Thank you. Its nice to join this forum. We all feel the same way.. We just want to be with our love one.. 
I hope they grant your visa as well..


----------



## msamosco31

Hello there :wave: im just new here.... Im so happy there is Forum like this who are applying for PMV, I also want to share mine, my fiance who is an Australian guy (were in a relationship for 2 years and 1 month now ) applied for tourist and fiance visa at the same time... we have Agent which is a MARA registered he is an Australian Guy who married a FIlipina girl also...My fiance was afraid that our visa might reject so we look for an Agent in the Philippines... an Embassy in the Philippines received our application Sept. 13, 2011, ive got a call a week after from a case officer, after a week my agent told me to expect my passport within a week for my toursit visa. Gladly my tourist Visa approved for 6 months stay in Australia, i leave Philippines Oct. 11, 2011 and now im here spending my time with my fiance here in Broome western Australia...By the way the c.o and my agent told me that my fiance visa will not be decided while i am inside australia so i need to go home and wait for the result of my visa in the philippines....Ill come back April 4, 2012 so i hope it will not take too long to wait for my Fiance Visa... Have u guys experience the same as mine? who has toursit and fiance at the same time???Just wanna know how long ill wait for the visa, does it takes 3 or more months???Im hoping our visa might not get rejected cause we have Agent and they say having an agent might increase the chance to be approve... Thank u guys...Mabuhay...


----------



## msamosco31

sorry guys for the double post, im not familiar with this but i joined Pinoyexchange just to have someone to talk....Can someone show me how to edit my profile cause my country there is Australia i dont know why did i click that...I wanna change into philippines...thank u guys...


----------



## whatnext

Make sure your CO knows your travel dates and ask them to inform you when the visa is ready to be approved. That way you can leave te country and have a very short wait until you can come. Always advise your CO of your movements and current contact info.


----------



## ohlove

hi! im just new here. i applied for a spouse visa last aug 18, i got a call from my CO last oct 28 and she said that my application is already OK.. and i just have to submit my police check because its going to expire this november.. she also asked me to send my passport already to the embassy. I was assuming that our application is already approved since she said that my application is Ok. I was able to submit my police check and my passport 2 days after her call. But im wondering she hasn't sent me her approval email. im hoping it wont take long since she said my application is already OK.. how long do they usually approve it once theyve received the additional docs? please help! thanks!


----------



## msamosco31

whatnext said:


> Make sure your CO knows your travel dates and ask them to inform you when the visa is ready to be approved. That way you can leave te country and have a very short wait until you can come. Always advise your CO of your movements and current contact info.


whatnext  thank u  ok ill do......


----------



## youngchi

ohlove said:


> hi! Im just new here. I applied for a spouse visa last aug 18, i got a call from my co last oct 28 and she said that my application is already ok.. And i just have to submit my police check because its going to expire this november.. She also asked me to send my passport already to the embassy. I was assuming that our application is already approved since she said that my application is ok. I was able to submit my police check and my passport 2 days after her call. But im wondering she hasn't sent me her approval email. Im hoping it wont take long since she said my application is already ok.. How long do they usually approve it once theyve received the additional docs? Please help! Thanks!


hi there,as iv heard usually takes 4-6 months..how many times ur husband been here w u in philippines?


----------



## youngchi

msamosco31 said:


> hello there :wave: Im just new here.... Im so happy there is forum like this who are applying for pmv, i also want to share mine, my fiance who is an australian guy (were in a relationship for 2 years and 1 month now ) applied for tourist and fiance visa at the same time... We have agent which is a mara registered he is an australian guy who married a filipina girl also...my fiance was afraid that our visa might reject so we look for an agent in the philippines... An embassy in the philippines received our application sept. 13, 2011, ive got a call a week after from a case officer, after a week my agent told me to expect my passport within a week for my toursit visa. Gladly my tourist visa approved for 6 months stay in australia, i leave philippines oct. 11, 2011 and now im here spending my time with my fiance here in broome western australia...by the way the c.o and my agent told me that my fiance visa will not be decided while i am inside australia so i need to go home and wait for the result of my visa in the philippines....ill come back april 4, 2012 so i hope it will not take too long to wait for my fiance visa... Have u guys experience the same as mine? Who has toursit and fiance at the same time???just wanna know how long ill wait for the visa, does it takes 3 or more months???im hoping our visa might not get rejected cause we have agent and they say having an agent might increase the chance to be approve... Thank u guys...mabuhay...


hi, how u doin there in oz... Im planning to apply partner visa too this january at the same time with tourist visa.. Can i ask was ur fiance gave a security bond for ur tourist visa? Any news this november for u? Wont be long by february ur on 6months waitin for ur fiance visa... Good luck.god bless


----------



## youngchi

HI msamosco31 ,, DID UR FIANCE PUT A SECURITY-BOND FOR UR TOURIST VISA? AND HOW MUCH HE PAID FOR THE MIGRATION-AGENT,,, WE ALSO THINKIN TO GET ONE.. PLS I HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU. XO


----------



## ohlove

youngchi said:


> hi there,as iv heard usually takes 4-6 months..how many times ur husband been here w u in philippines?


hi youngchi, my husband and i are both filipinos, we've been married for 5 years already and we have a 3 year old child already. does that mean i still have to wait for few more months even if my CO already called me and told me that my application is already ok?


----------



## msamosco31

youngchi said:


> HI msamosco31 ,, DID UR FIANCE PUT A SECURITY-BOND FOR UR TOURIST VISA? AND HOW MUCH HE PAID FOR THE MIGRATION-AGENT,,, WE ALSO THINKIN TO GET ONE.. PLS I HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU. XO


my fiance said no need for security bond, he just sent a letter of assurance, regarding the amount of the agent...ill post it later cause i need to email my agent first and ask for the amount my fiance alrady forgot how much he paid lol but i think its a bit expensive than ordinary application...but u can be sure that they will make a way for ur visa to be ok....


----------



## joycee

ohlove said:


> hi! im just new here. i applied for a spouse visa last aug 18, i got a call from my CO last oct 28 and she said that my application is already OK.. and i just have to submit my police check because its going to expire this november.. she also asked me to send my passport already to the embassy. I was assuming that our application is already approved since she said that my application is Ok. I was able to submit my police check and my passport 2 days after her call. But im wondering she hasn't sent me her approval email. im hoping it wont take long since she said my application is already OK.. how long do they usually approve it once theyve received the additional docs? please help! thanks!


That's a very good sign,,, i believe the approval for your visa is not far from now, base from experiences of other member of this forum here...I also lodged spouse visa last August, day after that I received text (sms) that they received my application, since then I didnt heard any if there is CO assigned for my case... i would like to inquire thru email but i better wait till this end of month...Hope to hear positive results from them soon.... God bless our application... yours is not far and 1 day u will jump for joy...then i'll be the next lol... goodluck


----------



## youngchi

msamosco31 said:


> my fiance said no need for security bond, he just sent a letter of assurance, regarding the amount of the agent...ill post it later cause i need to email my agent first and ask for the amount my fiance alrady forgot how much he paid lol but i think its a bit expensive than ordinary application...but u can be sure that they will make a way for ur visa to be ok....


gd morn girl,thanks 4reply..
Can i ask how many times ur fiance vsit here in philippines?

And how many weeks to each visit?

Mine twice march (3weeks) and aug (3weeks) too..i duno if dats enuf dat y i plan 2visit in aust..xo


----------



## youngchi

joycee said:


> that's a very good sign,,, i believe the approval for your visa is not far from now, base from experiences of other member of this forum here...i also lodged spouse visa last august, day after that i received text (sms) that they received my application, since then i didnt heard any if there is co assigned for my case... I would like to inquire thru email but i better wait till this end of month...hope to hear positive results from them soon.... God bless our application... Yours is not far and 1 day u will jump for joy...then i'll be the next lol... Goodluck


gd morn joyce..hows ur feelin..hop 2hear gd news frm ur visa..me,just plannin to aply this jan 2012,im so nervous joyce.. How bout u,
how many times ur husband visit in phil?

And how many weeks each visit?

And also how many weeks u went to 4medical b4 u go to submit ur visa application..

I hop u let me hear ur story..as i said to my previous post,me n my husband just met in phil last march (3weeks stay) and august (also 3weeks) and get married. Hop 2hear frm all of u guys.xo


----------



## youngchi

To evryone pls enlighten me..

Does anyone got visa granted even though they hav big-age gap w their partner? Coz mine is 20yrs gap. Im 27 hes 47.

-does anyone got visa granted even the sponsor dnt have own house but has work?

Pls enlighten me..x


----------



## SarahM

youngchi said:


> To evryone pls enlighten me..
> 
> Does anyone got visa granted even though they hav big-age gap w their partner? Coz mine is 20yrs gap. Im 27 hes 47.
> 
> -does anyone got visa granted even the sponsor dnt have own house but has work?
> 
> Pls enlighten me..x


Age gaps aren't important what matters is the quality of your evidence for a genuine relationship.
You partner doesn't need a house you just need to show that between both of you, you have enough resources (job, savings) to support yourselves/


----------



## msamosco31

youngchi said:


> gd morn girl,thanks 4reply..
> Can i ask how many times ur fiance vsit here in philippines?
> 
> And how many weeks to each visit?
> 
> Mine twice march (3weeks) and aug (3weeks) too..i duno if dats enuf dat y i plan 2visit in aust..xo


hello yongchi....He visit me twice...2 weeks every year and this year instead of planning to visit me again while waiting for our visa we both decided to visit him in australia so i must know if i could adapt to his place...Just relax and pray as long as u have enough evidence there's no need to worry..that's normal because its your first time to apply...that's what i felt too....Prayers is a big help...U should print all the evidence that u have including email,text messages,western if he send u money....just keep all the evidence the more the merrier...


----------



## msamosco31

youngchi check your inbox, i pm'ed u regarding the amount of visa....


----------



## dianmarie007

youngchi said:


> To evryone pls enlighten me..
> 
> Does anyone got visa granted even though they hav big-age gap w their partner? Coz mine is 20yrs gap. Im 27 hes 47.
> 
> -does anyone got visa granted even the sponsor dnt have own house but has work?
> 
> Pls enlighten me..x


You're not alone youngchi. me and my fiance has 26 years age gap. but it never been an issue to both of us instead we really enjoy each other company. i passed my application last sept 29 this year. and still waiting for a CO to get assigned.


----------



## joycee

youngchi said:


> gd morn joyce..hows ur feelin..hop 2hear gd news frm ur visa..me,just plannin to aply this jan 2012,im so nervous joyce.. How bout u,
> how many times ur husband visit in phil?
> 
> And how many weeks each visit?
> 
> And also how many weeks u went to 4medical b4 u go to submit ur visa application..
> 
> I hop u let me hear ur story..as i said to my previous post,me n my husband just met in phil last march (3weeks stay) and august (also 3weeks) and get married. Hop 2hear frm all of u guys.xo


hi youngchi, my husband visited me here twice, the first was 2009 for 3wks and the 2nd was sept 2010 for 4wks for our simple wedding. we just almost the same but just a matter of length of relationship. I had my medical exam 3mos before my visa lodged...
You have grounds to apply for a spouse visa now since your already married but while youre waiting for January keep on saving evidences of your genuine relationship as much as u can,,, save chats and if u can record calls with ur hubby would be great... stay with this forum its very helpful, members here are happy to give an advice and share their experiences. Thanks for ur good wishes. will update u bout my application... God bless...


----------



## msamosco31

dianmarie007 said:


> You're not alone youngchi. me and my fiance has 26 years age gap. but it never been an issue to both of us instead we really enjoy each other company. i passed my application last sept 29 this year. and still waiting for a CO to get assigned.


mine is 11 years age gap .... they get my lodge application September 13, we already have C.O assigned to us .....Hoping for our visa might approve as soon as possible Goodluck to all of us ....


----------



## ohlove

joycee said:


> That's a very good sign,,, i believe the approval for your visa is not far from now, base from experiences of other member of this forum here...I also lodged spouse visa last August, day after that I received text (sms) that they received my application, since then I didnt heard any if there is CO assigned for my case... i would like to inquire thru email but i better wait till this end of month...Hope to hear positive results from them soon.... God bless our application... yours is not far and 1 day u will jump for joy...then i'll be the next lol... goodluck


Thanks Joyce, I hope it won't take long.  lets keep praying. when did you exactly lodged your application?


----------



## ihope

msamosco31 said:


> Hello there :wave: im just new here.... Im so happy there is Forum like this who are applying for PMV, I also want to share mine, my fiance who is an Australian guy (were in a relationship for 2 years and 1 month now ) applied for tourist and fiance visa at the same time... we have Agent which is a MARA registered he is an Australian Guy who married a FIlipina girl also...My fiance was afraid that our visa might reject so we look for an Agent in the Philippines... an Embassy in the Philippines received our application Sept. 13, 2011, ive got a call a week after from a case officer, after a week my agent told me to expect my passport within a week for my toursit visa. Gladly my tourist Visa approved for 6 months stay in Australia, i leave Philippines Oct. 11, 2011 and now im here spending my time with my fiance here in Broome western Australia...By the way the c.o and my agent told me that my fiance visa will not be decided while i am inside australia so i need to go home and wait for the result of my visa in the philippines....Ill come back April 4, 2012 so i hope it will not take too long to wait for my Fiance Visa... Have u guys experience the same as mine? who has toursit and fiance at the same time???Just wanna know how long ill wait for the visa, does it takes 3 or more months???Im hoping our visa might not get rejected cause we have Agent and they say having an agent might increase the chance to be approve... Thank u guys...Mabuhay...


Hi msamosco31, the approval of visa is a case to case basis, it really depends on the documents and proofs you have provided. It doesn't matter if you have an agent or not. It all depends on how genuine your relationship is. I've had a tourist visa granted before even if I don't have an agent. I applied for a spouse visa as well without any agent last August, and after 2 months and 23 days, my application was already approved. Goodluck on your application!


----------



## ihope

ohlove said:


> hi! im just new here. i applied for a spouse visa last aug 18, i got a call from my CO last oct 28 and she said that my application is already OK.. and i just have to submit my police check because its going to expire this november.. she also asked me to send my passport already to the embassy. I was assuming that our application is already approved since she said that my application is Ok. I was able to submit my police check and my passport 2 days after her call. But im wondering she hasn't sent me her approval email. im hoping it wont take long since she said my application is already OK.. how long do they usually approve it once theyve received the additional docs? please help! thanks!


yours wont be long, ohlove! if your CO called you and said your application is already ok, and that you only need to submit some docs.. i guess, its on its way to approval.  since you mentioned also that your husband is a filipino also and youve been married and has a kid already, i guess that's enough proof already.  hang on... youll get it soon!


----------



## ihope

youngchi said:


> gd morn joyce..hows ur feelin..hop 2hear gd news frm ur visa..me,just plannin to aply this jan 2012,im so nervous joyce.. How bout u,
> how many times ur husband visit in phil?
> 
> And how many weeks each visit?
> 
> And also how many weeks u went to 4medical b4 u go to submit ur visa application..
> 
> I hop u let me hear ur story..as i said to my previous post,me n my husband just met in phil last march (3weeks stay) and august (also 3weeks) and get married. Hop 2hear frm all of u guys.xo


hi youngchi, just provide enough evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine. you need to give evidences about financial aspects, the nature of household, social context of the relationship and the nature of your commitment to each other. Those are the 4 broad categories of evidences they usually look for. For better understanding, read Partner migration booklet, they have examples of those proofs that you need to provide. you can get it from their website. Gooduck!


----------



## msamosco31

ihope said:


> Hi msamosco31, the approval of visa is a case to case basis, it really depends on the documents and proofs you have provided. It doesn't matter if you have an agent or not. It all depends on how genuine your relationship is. I've had a tourist visa granted before even if I don't have an agent. I applied for a spouse visa as well without any agent last August, and after 2 months and 23 days, my application was already approved. Goodluck on your application!


thank u ihope  yeah ur right .... wow its amazing u got ur visa in a short span of time, ur so lucky ... i hope i wont wait too long for my visa when i come back next year in the philippines....cause i think after this we need to apply again for temporary/permanent visa ... correct me if im wrong...


----------



## dianmarie007

msamosco31 said:


> mine is 11 years age gap .... they get my lodge application September 13, we already have C.O assigned to us .....Hoping for our visa might approve as soon as possible Goodluck to all of us ....


cool. yeah goodluck to all of us...i will have CO soon too. they are processing applicants of September as of nov. 15.


----------



## joycee

ohlove said:


> Thanks Joyce, I hope it won't take long.  lets keep praying. when did you exactly lodged your application?[/QU
> 
> My husband hire an agent for my application. I think they lodged it on Aug 18 then I received an acknowledgement message thru mobile text Aug 19... Waiting is a kind of torture for me huh and for my husband plus the fact that i didnt heard any yet bout my application,,, but I am still positive God is with us, I know he will allow me and my hubby to be together... I agree to ihope yours is on its way to approval,,, atleast u heard from ur CO that ur case is ok and ur sponsor(husband) is Filipino which has positive point for ur case I guess, unlike if foreigner they will scrutinize every evidences to make sure if relationship is genuine,,, pls update us when ur visa has granted ok,, i will be happy to hear that from u and from all members here... more prayers, I know God is good...


----------



## ohlove

good news! Visa Approved yesterday at around 430pm..I just read the email today. sooooo happpy!!! Goodluck on your application guys! Godbless!


----------



## IMkddj

ohlove said:


> good news! Visa Approved yesterday at around 430pm..I just read the email today. sooooo happpy!!! Goodluck on your application guys! Godbless!


wow!! congrats OHLOVE,, you're very lucky!!


----------



## joycee

ohlove said:


> good news! Visa Approved yesterday at around 430pm..I just read the email today. sooooo happpy!!! Goodluck on your application guys! Godbless!


Wow congratulations ohlove... am happy for u,,, positive results inspire all of us here,,, goodluck to ur future with ur family... God is really good. When is ur plan to move then? and where part of Australia?


----------



## joycee

ihope said:


> hi youngchi, just provide enough evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine. you need to give evidences about financial aspects, the nature of household, social context of the relationship and the nature of your commitment to each other. Those are the 4 broad categories of evidences they usually look for. For better understanding, read Partner migration booklet, they have examples of those proofs that you need to provide. you can get it from their website. Gooduck!


hi ihope i just read ur post on visa time line today and just want to say Congratulations and goodluck for ur future together, U mean ur Permanent visa is already approved? pls correct me if im wrong,,, if thats the case wow ur so lucky ... God bless


----------



## ihope

Thanks, Joycee.  yes... they gave me a permanent visa instead of the provisional 2 year visa.  goodluck on your application.


----------



## youngchi

dianmarie007 said:


> you're not alone youngchi. Me and my fiance has 26 years age gap. But it never been an issue to both of us instead we really enjoy each other company. I passed my application last sept 29 this year. And still waiting for a co to get assigned.


hi girl..u got c.o now ? Nov almost end?..some got c.o 1 month after submmiting the application?..hope to hear from u.xo


----------



## youngchi

joycee said:


> hi youngchi, my husband visited me here twice, the first was 2009 for 3wks and the 2nd was sept 2010 for 4wks for our simple wedding. We just almost the same but just a matter of length of relationship. I had my medical exam 3mos before my visa lodged...
> You have grounds to apply for a spouse visa now since your already married but while youre waiting for january keep on saving evidences of your genuine relationship as much as u can,,, save chats and if u can record calls with ur hubby would be great... Stay with this forum its very helpful, members here are happy to give an advice and share their experiences. Thanks for ur good wishes. Will update u bout my application... God bless...


hi how r u..u didnt get an agent? Did u call in n.s.o to forward ur marriage cert to aust.embassy..wat else u ask to forward? How about ur birth cert?...im a bit confused coz immig.rules change..they accept birth cert. And marriage cert that came from n.s.o right? Hope to hear form u again..xo


----------



## youngchi

ihope said:


> hi youngchi, just provide enough evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine. You need to give evidences about financial aspects, the nature of household, social context of the relationship and the nature of your commitment to each other. Those are the 4 broad categories of evidences they usually look for. For better understanding, read partner migration booklet, they have examples of those proofs that you need to provide. You can get it from their website. Gooduck!


hello..how u doin,thanks for reply..anyway we only have wills and testament..
Um,,can u exactly gave me an idea of what u submitted for that 4 categories?
I nvr been to australia coz he the one who keep comin in philippines..
As i said he gunna b here on january 2012 for 3 weeks again so probably i start to apply spouse-visa by 1st week of feb. Wud that be ok that he gunna open a joint bank account here for us?.. Coz he cant do that in australia..coz im not there.xo
can he open a joint bank-account here in the philippines for us?..


----------



## youngchi

ohlove said:


> good news! Visa approved yesterday at around 430pm..i just read the email today. Sooooo happpy!!! Goodluck on your application guys! Godbless!


hey congrats... U waited how many months before u granted? Very happy to hear someone granted a visa again here..that makes me feel to cheer up.  well done!


----------



## youngchi

ihope said:


> thanks, joycee.  yes... They gave me a permanent visa instead of the provisional 2 year visa.  goodluck on your application.


hey..permanet already.wow .great! Xo


----------



## joycee

youngchi said:


> hi how r u..u didnt get an agent? Did u call in n.s.o to forward ur marriage cert to aust.embassy..wat else u ask to forward? How about ur birth cert?...im a bit confused coz immig.rules change..they accept birth cert. And marriage cert that came from n.s.o right? Hope to hear form u again..xo


yah we have migration agent, i was asked by my agent to get a copy of NSO docs like birth cert and marriage cert before lodgement and due to changes of immig rules, embassy will not just depend on what has been submiitted they will also request docs copy from NSO, other docs i submitted are NBI clearance, statement of relationship and all the proof that we have. goodluck to all of us gudpm...


----------



## youngchi

ohlove said:


> good news! Visa approved yesterday at around 430pm..i just read the email today. Sooooo happpy!!! Goodluck on your application guys! Godbless!


a new life and a new beginning for u girl..we feel happy for u really.. Xo...pack ur things go go go... :d congratulation again..hope to see u in oz oneday..

P.s wat state of oz u gunna live?
Xoxoxox


----------



## joycee

Hello guys, can i ask those who have been granted visa recently,,, did u go for an interview before approval. Coz until now am still bit nervous about it lol. thanks for reply,,, congratz to all who got their visa, and goodluck to all of us waiting...God bless


----------



## dianmarie007

youngchi said:


> hi girl..u got c.o now ? Nov almost end?..some got c.o 1 month after submmiting the application?..hope to hear from u.xo


No, i still dont have. they got backlog so it seems more time to take. hopefully this coming December i will got.


----------



## nene generalao

hi there, anyone heard any feedback from september applicants?
My PMV application was acknowledge last Sept, 20, 2011 and have not heard anything from CO yet... their website says that as of today, nov. 24, they are processing application lodged within sept 11. 

Are there any case where they dont hear from their CO ?


----------



## Cristeve

Did anyone here lodge an application in person?
My Fiance lodged in Cebu lodged almost 2 weeks ago - they went through all our paper work on the spot and was told what was missing, they also said we pretty much submitted everything they needed, but for 2-3 docs which we will send to them in the coming days 

Has this happened to anyone that has lodged in person, is it a normal procedure for someone to look at it?

We also recieved an Acknowledgement letter form the Embassy as well...3 days after lodging it.

"Your application is now waiting to be allocated to a case officer and
undergo further assessment. As of 15 November 2011, we are currently
assessing application lodged on 11 September 2011"


----------



## dianmarie007

Cristeve said:


> Did anyone here lodge an application in person?
> My Fiance lodged in Cebu lodged almost 2 weeks ago - they went through all our paper work on the spot and was told what was missing, they also said we pretty much submitted everything they needed, but for 2-3 docs which we will send to them in the coming days
> 
> Has this happened to anyone that has lodged in person, is it a normal procedure for someone to look at it?


yep.. that's what they did also when i lodge my application at via manila.


----------



## Cristeve

dianmarie007 said:


> yep.. that's what they did also when i lodge my application at via manila.


Hi DianMArie,

When did you lodge it?
And did you recieve the Acknowledgement letter/email?


----------



## dianmarie007

Cristeve said:


> Hi DianMArie,
> 
> When did you lodge it?
> And did you recieve the Acknowledgement letter/email?


i lodge sept 29 and get acknowledgemetn letter by email on October 13/ and still waiting for CO. and you?


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie007 said:


> i lodge sept 29 and get acknowledgemetn letter by email on October 13/ and still waiting for CO. and you?


I too submitted my application Sept. 16 and acknowledgement letter by email on Sept. 20. Still did not hear any feedback from CO yet...

DianMArie, are you applying for PMV visa as well?


----------



## nene generalao

Cristeve said:


> Did anyone here lodge an application in person?
> My Fiance lodged in Cebu lodged almost 2 weeks ago - they went through all our paper work on the spot and was told what was missing, they also said we pretty much submitted everything they needed, but for 2-3 docs which we will send to them in the coming days
> 
> Has this happened to anyone that has lodged in person, is it a normal procedure for someone to look at it?
> 
> We also recieved an Acknowledgement letter form the Embassy as well...3 days after lodging it.
> 
> "Your application is now waiting to be allocated to a case officer and
> undergo further assessment. As of 15 November 2011, we are currently
> assessing application lodged on 11 September 2011"


Hi Cristeve,

have you included in your application the NOIM? 
I have mine NOIM but there was no signature from a Wedding Celebrant since we dont know as to when exactly to date our wedding.

I was in australia when we gather all the documents but the NOIM is only one thing that worries me. It was notarized by their Justice of the Peace but we have not contacted a Wedding Celebrant yet...

How about your NOIM?


----------



## nene generalao

From Philippines: 300 PMV Offshore
Date Lodge: September 16, 2011
Agent: No
Medicals: YES, along with application
Police Clearance YES, along with application
Date CO Assigned: Still Waiting

4 days after I lodge my PMV application, I received an Acknowledgement Letter on September 20, 2011.

Goodluck to all visa applications )


----------



## Cristeve

nene generalao said:


> Hi Cristeve,
> 
> have you included in your application the NOIM?
> I have mine NOIM but there was no signature from a Wedding Celebrant since we dont know as to when exactly to date our wedding.
> 
> I was in australia when we gather all the documents but the NOIM is only one thing that worries me. It was notarized by their Justice of the Peace but we have not contacted a Wedding Celebrant yet...
> 
> How about your NOIM?


Yes NOIM all done...set a wedding date for late May, which is about 7 months from time of lodging.


----------



## nene generalao

there is still no progress about the visa information page processing timeline, still stuck on Sept. 11 as of Nov. 28, 2011


----------



## Cristeve

nene generalao said:


> there is still no progress about the visa information page processing timeline, still stuck on Sept. 11 as of Nov. 28, 2011


I wouldn't read into that too much...read this.

Please note that these average processing times are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.


----------



## nene generalao

Cristeve said:


> I wouldn't read into that too much...read this.
> 
> Please note that these average processing times are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by
> 
> Hi Cristeve,
> 
> Im really looking forward to processing dates because i lodged my PMV papers on Sept. 20. Thanks for your comment, yes, you're right, I shouldnt be looking at it everyday.  The more it becomes frustrating....
> 
> Anyway, hows is it going? have u heard from your CO yet?


----------



## Cristeve

nene generalao said:


> Cristeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't read into that too much...read this.
> 
> Please note that these average processing times are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by
> 
> Hi Cristeve,
> 
> Im really looking forward to processing dates because i lodged my PMV papers on Sept. 20. Thanks for your comment, yes, you're right, I shouldnt be looking at it everyday.  The more it becomes frustrating....
> 
> Anyway, hows is it going? have u heard from your CO yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard from CO yet.
> We only lodged 2 weeks ago - they requested a Single Status Certifcicate from me which i got done in 1 day and also a few other docs which we sent a few days ago.
> 
> When my Fiance came out here to Australia earlier this on tourist visa, it was granted within 2 days.
> I have been there twice to Philippines and she also has an aunt that lives here....fingers crossed it doesn't take too long
Click to expand...


----------



## msamosco31

Cristeve said:


> Haven't heard from CO yet.
> We only lodged 2 weeks ago - they requested a Single Status Certifcicate from me which i got done in 1 day and also a few other docs which we sent a few days ago.
> 
> When my Fiance came out here to Australia earlier this on tourist visa, it was granted within 2 days.
> I have been there twice to Philippines and she also has an aunt that lives here....fingers crossed it doesn't take too long


where did u lodged ur application?in philippines or australia? cause im also here in australia now for tourist visa while waiting for my fiance visa, i lodged my application september 8, and they received it september 11, i already have my C.O and the last time i heard from my C.O was the time they are asking for my CENOMAR from N.S.O send it directly to the embassy .......


----------



## nene generalao

Finally i got CO now...

From Philippines lodged a PMV visa Sept. 20... The Co is now asking me for additional documentation... NOIM and relationship evidences. I have already submitted NOIM along with my application but the problem is, we did NOT get any marriage celebrant to confirm and sign our NOIM since we dont know exactly when to date the marriage since i dont have visa yet.. The only details we have in our NOIM was our details and the signature of their Justice of the Peace. I was in Australia that time when we fill-out our NOIM form. It was already notarized by Justice of the Peace when i visited my fiance in Brisbane, but as i said, there was no Marriage Celebrant's signature on it... we are requested to get another NOIM with marriage celebrant's confirmation, eg, when, where our wedding should take place...

ANYBODY HERE CAN HELP ME HOW DID YOU PROCESS YOUR NOIM? note: IM IN THE PHLIPPINES NOW AND MY FIANCE IS IN AUSTRALIA.. HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO SIGN MY NOIM IF IM NOT IN AUSTRALIA? 

Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## nene generalao

FINALLY I GOT CO NOW!

From Philippines lodged a PMV visa Sept. 20... The Co is now asking me for additional documentation... NOIM and relationship evidences. I have already submitted NOIM along with my application but the problem is, we did NOT get any marriage celebrant to confirm and sign our NOIM since we dont know exactly when to date the marriage since i dont have visa yet.. The only details we have in our NOIM was our details and the signature of their Justice of the Peace. I was in Australia that time when we fill-out our NOIM form. It was already notarized by Justice of the Peace when i visited my fiance in Brisbane, but as i said, there was no Marriage Celebrant's signature on it... we are requested to get another NOIM with marriage celebrant's confirmation, eg, when, where our wedding should take place...

ANYBODY HERE CAN HELP ME HOW DID YOU PROCESS YOUR NOIM? note: IM IN THE PHLIPPINES NOW AND MY FIANCE IS IN AUSTRALIA.. HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO SIGN MY NOIM IF IM NOT IN AUSTRALIA? 

Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## msamosco31

nene generalao said:


> Finally i got CO now...
> 
> From Philippines lodged a PMV visa Sept. 20... The Co is now asking me for additional documentation... NOIM and relationship evidences. I have already submitted NOIM along with my application but the problem is, we did NOT get any marriage celebrant to confirm and sign our NOIM since we dont know exactly when to date the marriage since i dont have visa yet.. The only details we have in our NOIM was our details and the signature of their Justice of the Peace. I was in Australia that time when we fill-out our NOIM form. It was already notarized by Justice of the Peace when i visited my fiance in Brisbane, but as i said, there was no Marriage Celebrant's signature on it... we are requested to get another NOIM with marriage celebrant's confirmation, eg, when, where our wedding should take place...
> 
> ANYBODY HERE CAN HELP ME HOW DID YOU PROCESS YOUR NOIM? note: IM IN THE PHLIPPINES NOW AND MY FIANCE IS IN AUSTRALIA.. HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO SIGN MY NOIM IF IM NOT IN AUSTRALIA?
> 
> Any ideas will be appreciated.


U should ask your fiance to talk for a priest or judge about a NOIM, cause in my case my Fiance talk to a priest here in broome and ask for that, explain it that u want to get married here in australia and that is one of the important requirements for u to be able to get married....i was in the philippines too when my our agent asking for that...so the only person can help u is ur fiance cause u intended to marry in australia not in the philippines...


----------



## Realman2011

nene generalao said:


> FINALLY I GOT CO NOW!
> 
> From Philippines lodged a PMV visa Sept. 20... The Co is now asking me for additional documentation... NOIM and relationship evidences. I have already submitted NOIM along with my application but the problem is, we did NOT get any marriage celebrant to confirm and sign our NOIM since we dont know exactly when to date the marriage since i dont have visa yet.. The only details we have in our NOIM was our details and the signature of their Justice of the Peace. I was in Australia that time when we fill-out our NOIM form. It was already notarized by Justice of the Peace when i visited my fiance in Brisbane, but as i said, there was no Marriage Celebrant's signature on it... we are requested to get another NOIM with marriage celebrant's confirmation, eg, when, where our wedding should take place...
> 
> ANYBODY HERE CAN HELP ME HOW DID YOU PROCESS YOUR NOIM? note: IM IN THE PHLIPPINES NOW AND MY FIANCE IS IN AUSTRALIA.. HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO SIGN MY NOIM IF IM NOT IN AUSTRALIA?
> 
> Any ideas will be appreciated.


Hi nene,

When I did my Own it was the Celebrant that provided us the Notice of intend marriage form along with the Confirmation Letter confirming where and date that the marriage will take place. I wasn't in Australia but my fiancée sent it to me through Australian Post and I took it to the Australia Embassy to sign and certified. I think you can tell your fiancé to arrange for Celebrant and fill out the form &#8230;..Then send it to you to take to Australia embassy to sign and certified.


----------



## joycee

hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


----------



## downundervisa

Looks like this is an old post, going back to Feb 2011. The applicants lodged in December and were surprised they didn't hear anything in that time. Perfectly normal! They contact you when (and if) they need something. If it's a good application, you may not hear from them at all after the initial acknowledgement. Don't expect a running commentary. We lodge PMV applications in Manila every week for clients, and rest assured this is quite normal.


----------



## Cristeve

Thanks for that info downunder.


----------



## youngchi

joycee said:


> hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


Congratulation...so its like less than 4 months for u?.. Have a Safe trip Joyce,..u both Deserve it.. xox


----------



## IMkddj

joycee said:


> hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


Congrats joyce!! Im still waiting for my pmv, done with everything. Dec. 7 will be the 4th month..


----------



## joycee

youngchi said:


> Congratulation...so its like less than 4 months for u?.. Have a Safe trip Joyce,..u both Deserve it.. xox


thank u so much youngchi, it was an unexplainable feeling when i heard that my visa was finally granted.... i sent u pm youngchi, pls check it out. take care and good luck to ur future application.


----------



## joycee

IMkddj said:


> Congrats joyce!! Im still waiting for my pmv, done with everything. Dec. 7 will be the 4th month..


thanks lMkddj, dont worry ur visa approval will be next,,, hope u will have it b4 christmas too, wow it is really a wonderful christmas gift, ,just be patiently wait and more prayers,, that is the best thing we can do,,, pls update us if u heard magic word GRANTED from embassy ok, i will still follow the thread here so i can smile when i read a post of successful visa application,,,, Goodluck,, keep on praying pls,,, remember God is good. cheers


----------



## dianmarie007

joycee said:


> hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


congratulations to you.. i am envy  hope mine will be soon too.


----------



## dianmarie007

craig1971 said:


> i hope this helps some of you .My partner and I submitted our pmv which was acknowledged on sept 14th by the au embassy in Manilla via email on the 27th sept .We did everything ourselves .We received an email on 28th of nov that they were starting our our application .The next day 29th nov we recieved another email saying it was approved .We thought we must have been imagining it.Total time 2 1/2 months .Anyway i know how it feels to not know wats going on , all the very best to those still waiting


that's really great esp for both of you. congratulations


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie007 said:


> congratulations to you.. i am envy  hope mine will be soon too.


hi dianmarie, i read this thread and looks like i am just 1 week earlier when i lodged my pmv applications. mine was lodge 16 sept and was acknowledge 20 sept. 2011.

I got email from CO (i would say she is my CO) nov. 29, 2011, asking me for further documentation...

have you heard from your CO yet?


----------



## dianmarie007

nene generalao said:


> hi dianmarie, i read this thread and looks like i am just 1 week earlier when i lodged my pmv applications. mine was lodge 16 sept and was acknowledge 20 sept. 2011.
> 
> I got email from CO (i would say she is my CO) nov. 29, 2011, asking me for further documentation...
> 
> have you heard from your CO yet?


unfortunately till now nothing. i email today the immigration and replied me that my application has just been allocated to CO maybe one of this days i will have.


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie007 said:


> unfortunately till now nothing. i email today the immigration and replied me that my application has just been allocated to CO maybe one of this days i will have.


Good luck to us dianmarie, hope you hear from your CO soon, or if not, it will be that yours is a GOOD application where no further docs are required...


----------



## dianmarie007

nene generalao said:


> Good luck to us dianmarie, hope you hear from your CO soon, or if not, it will be that yours is a GOOD application where no further docs are required...


hehehe nice to hear that.. goodluck to all of us who is in waiting list


----------



## shky

joycee said:


> hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


Congratulations joycee....


----------



## joycee

shky said:


> Congratulations joycee....


thank u so much shky,,, now i can be with my hubby for the rest of my life hahaha. God is really good.... God bless u always shky...


----------



## IMkddj

joycee said:


> thanks lMkddj, dont worry ur visa approval will be next,,, hope u will have it b4 christmas too, wow it is really a wonderful christmas gift, ,just be patiently wait and more prayers,, that is the best thing we can do,,, pls update us if u heard magic word GRANTED from embassy ok, i will still follow the thread here so i can smile when i read a post of successful visa application,,,, Goodluck,, keep on praying pls,,, remember God is good. cheers


I'm really happy for you.. I'm hoping mine will be soon. I really want to spend Xmas with my fiance.. God bless you! 
Cheers


----------



## joycee

dianmarie007 said:


> congratulations to you.. i am envy  hope mine will be soon too.


thank u dianmarie, if u never heard any yet from embassy bout visa update, I guess ur documents are complete, i am please to tell u that since i lodged mine I never heard any from them except the acknowledment message Aug 19. I was not inform who was my CO, and no additional docs requested ... then the second and last time i heard from them was Nov 30 "visa approval",,,, was so surprised and happy.
but If ur worrying or u cant sit still while waiting like i was before lol, email embassy atleast u wil hear from them and u might informed who your case officer is.... more prayers pls... nothing we can do at this stage but to wait and pray more... good luck and  God bless ur application


----------



## Cristeve

joycee said:


> thank u dianmarie, if u never heard any yet from embassy bout visa update, I guess ur documents are complete, i am please to tell u that since i lodged mine I never heard any from them except the acknowledment message Aug 19. I was not inform who was my CO, and no additional docs requested ... then the second and last time i heard from them was Nov 30 "visa approval",,,, was so surprised and happy.
> but If ur worrying or u cant sit still while waiting like i was before lol, email embassy atleast u wil hear from them and u might informed who your case officer is.... more prayers pls... nothing we can do at this stage but to wait and pray more... good luck and  God bless ur application


Congrats Joycee ! 
We are coming up to the 4th week this Saturday since we lodged our visa and i have to say it is a very difficult time missing your loved one.
In fact, it's we miss each other so much, i'm thinking of flying out to stay with her for 3 weeks just so, by the time i arrive back here, they will be processing ours and we'll be close to being together permanently.


----------



## joycee

Cristeve said:


> Congrats Joycee !
> We are coming up to the 4th week this Saturday since we lodged our visa and i have to say it is a very difficult time missing your loved one.
> In fact, it's we miss each other so much, i'm thinking of flying out to stay with her for 3 weeks just so, by the time i arrive back here, they will be processing ours and we'll be close to being together permanently.


thanks Cristeve, very true it is very difficult being apart from loved one, i felt that up to now, its been more than a year the last time he was with me thats why huh i miss him so much.. the worst is i hate to see him sad when he miss me, i am hurting more when i see him like that. But now thanks 2 God, He ended our waiting,, finally we can be togather... since ur fiance have been there already with tourist visa, I believe that is a very good shot to her application plus she has aunt there. 
Am wishing u goodluck to ur fiance application, just patiently wait plus prayers,,, God bless


----------



## dianmarie007

joycee said:


> thank u dianmarie, if u never heard any yet from embassy bout visa update, I guess ur documents are complete, i am please to tell u that since i lodged mine I never heard any from them except the acknowledment message Aug 19. I was not inform who was my CO, and no additional docs requested ... then the second and last time i heard from them was Nov 30 "visa approval",,,, was so surprised and happy.
> but If ur worrying or u cant sit still while waiting like i was before lol, email embassy atleast u wil hear from them and u might informed who your case officer is.... more prayers pls... nothing we can do at this stage but to wait and pray more... good luck and  God bless ur application


thank you so much to your nice encouragement... and sharing your experience i really appreciate it.  goodluck to your new journey! God bless u 2.


----------



## Cristeve

joycee said:


> thanks Cristeve, very true it is very difficult being apart from loved one, i felt that up to now, its been more than a year the last time he was with me thats why huh i miss him so much.. the worst is i hate to see him sad when he miss me, i am hurting more when i see him like that. But now thanks 2 God, He ended our waiting,, finally we can be togather... since ur fiance have been there already with tourist visa, I believe that is a very good shot to her application plus she has aunt there.
> Am wishing u goodluck to ur fiance application, just patiently wait plus prayers,,, God bless


Wow 1 year !
We have only been apart 3 months and can't take another day without being with each other 
In fact i'm thinking of flying to Cebu in mid Jan to be with her and hopefully around that time our visa gets processed and i could fly back to Australia with her.

Yes she was here early this year, has aunt here...lots of support, myself, also from my mom.
I have been to Philippines twice also..
They only asked for 2 extra doc's, my single status cert & her Cenomar as well when she lodged and they went through it all and said they pretty much have everything they need...
I hope you're right abou her tourist visa being a big help...it was actually approved in 2 days.
Yes and family helps with her Aunt here.

Edit: Have you been to Australia before on tourist visa?
And how many time did your Fiance visit you in Philippines?


----------



## blessie

Good day everyone, I seldom visit here. We lodged our application last Sept 12' 11 and received an email last Nov. 23 from the senior case officer and asks for an add'l documents because there is a discrepancy with my first name. It was just today that I completed those docs. I am going to submit it by tomorrow... Hoping for an approval the soonest possible time. God willing. 
Baptismal Certificate
Elementary School Records (137-E)
Secondary School Records
Transcript of Record
School Certificates/Diplomas
Government issued IDs eg SSS, GSIS, Phil Health, Postal ID, Voters ID, etc.
Court decision regarding change of name


----------



## IMkddj

IMkddj said:


> I'm really happy for you.. I'm hoping mine will be soon. I really want to spend Xmas with my fiance.. God bless you!
> Cheers


Hello joycee, my visa was granted already yesterday. I'm very happy


----------



## joycee

IMkddj said:


> Hello joycee, my visa was granted already yesterday. I'm very happy


Wow am so happy for u.. see... I told u God is good hehe...Congratulation and wishing u goodluck to ur future with ur partner, when is your plan to fly? and where state u intend to fo... wow am so happy for u. cheers


----------



## IMkddj

joycee said:


> Wow am so happy for u.. see... I told u God is good hehe...Congratulation and wishing u goodluck to ur future with ur partner, when is your plan to fly? and where state u intend to fo... wow am so happy for u. cheers


Thank u! It's so amazing ) I'm going to pickup my passport in VIA center in Makati on Wednesday. So planning to go back in Sydney next weekend. It's nice coz I'll spend my Xmas with my fiance. His family were very happy that I got the visa..
God is great!! God bless you and ur partner


----------



## PeterS

blessie said:


> Good day everyone, I seldom visit here. We lodged our application last Sept 12' 11 and received an email last Nov. 23 from the senior case officer and asks for an add'l documents because there is a discrepancy with my first name. It was just today that I completed those docs. I am going to submit it by tomorrow... Hoping for an approval the soonest possible time. God willing.
> Baptismal Certificate
> Elementary School Records (137-E)
> Secondary School Records
> Transcript of Record
> School Certificates/Diplomas
> Government issued IDs eg SSS, GSIS, Phil Health, Postal ID, Voters ID, etc.
> Court decision regarding change of name


Good luck Blessie. I hope your visa is granted soon so you can be in Oz for Christmas


----------



## shy26

Hi Everyone...

I am a Filipina who also married to Australian citizen.we are planning to apply spouse visa soon.I just have a simple question for you guys.

Do i need to submit 2 birth certificate 1 for me and for him? (or only me)
My husband was working abroad in the last 10 years,Does my husband need to submit police clearance as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## craig1971

shy26 said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I am a Filipina who also married to Australian citizen.we are planning to apply spouse visa soon.I just have a simple question for you guys.
> 
> Do i need to submit 2 birth certificate 1 for me and for him? (or only me)
> My husband was working abroad in the last 10 years,Does my husband need to submit police clearance as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Youll need a certified copy of his birth certificate and from my understanding a police clearance is needed only if you have a child included in your application


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> Youll need a certified copy of his birth certificate and from my understanding a police clearance is needed only if you have a child included in your application


Police Clearance is needed no matter what.
I was asked for it at time of lodging.


----------



## whatnext

The sponsor only submits a police clearance if their is a child involved.


----------



## Cristeve

whatnext said:


> The sponsor only submits a police clearance if their is a child involved.


My Fiance lodged our application exactly 4 weeks ago, they went through all our documents on the spot and told her that i needed a police clearance, which i got in a few days and emailed to them.
We have no children.


----------



## craig1971

Cristeve said:


> Police Clearance is needed no matter what.
> I was asked for it at time of lodging.


That is your police clearance ,not your sponsors .He only needs to submit one if you have a child .All applicants need too, not necessarily true for the sponsor


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> That is your police clearance ,not your sponsors .He only needs to submit one if you have a child .All applicants need too, not necessarily true for the sponsor


I am the sponsor...they told my Fiance i need one.


----------



## shy26

*spouse visa*



Cristeve said:


> Police Clearance is needed no matter what.
> I was asked for it at time of lodging.


Thanks for your reply greatly appreciated..I know i need to provide 1 for myself.
how about my sponsor does he needs to get police clearance? we don't have children yet.
Thanks!


----------



## Cristeve

shy26 said:


> Thanks for your reply greatly appreciated..I know i need to provide 1 for myself.
> how about my sponsor does he needs to get police clearance? we don't have children yet.
> Thanks!


Please read my messages above...yes he does need one.
i am a sponsor as well.


----------



## craig1971

i dont believe you do at all -only if YOU have children


----------



## craig1971

craig1971 said:


> i dont believe you do at all -only if YOU have children


by that i mean -he doesnt need police clearance


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> by that i mean -he doesnt need police clearance


Can you read?
I said i have no children, i was asked for a police clearance as a sponsor.
Just trying to help...


----------



## whatnext

Cristeve

I think there is confusion because it is not normal practice for the sponsor to provide a police clearance unless there are dependent children. Maybe your case is different somehow but it's not usually required unless its a new thing.


----------



## craig1971

Cristeve said:


> Can you read?
> I said i have no children, i was asked for a police clearance as a sponsor.
> Just trying to help...


No need to be rude 
Yours is obviously a ''special case''
Maybe its due to your poor attitude 
Ill repeat it again for you ,it is not standard precedure to ask for a police clearance unless you have children on the applicants visa


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> No need to be rude
> Yours is obviously a ''special case''
> Maybe its due to your poor attitude
> Ill repeat it again for you ,it is not standard precedure to ask for a police clearance unless you have children on the applicants visa


Not being rude mate..just trying to help 
As i was one of the more recent ones to lodge, maybe things have changed....good luck to all.


----------



## dianmarie007

as far as i know also..the sponsor need only a police clearance if there is a child will migrating also.
Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)


----------



## craig1971

Cristeve said:


> Not being rude mate..just trying to help
> As i was one of the more recent ones to lodge, maybe things have changed....good luck to all.


I applied 14th sept , which is after your application -so your comment is invalid .


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> I applied 14th sept , which is after your application -so your comment is invalid .


haha no it's not, cause we applied Nov 12.


----------



## craig1971

Cristeve said:


> haha no it's not, cause we applied Nov 12.


ok ok ok , my bad 
We are lucky. we got our visa approved in two and a half months


----------



## Cristeve

craig1971 said:


> ok ok ok , my bad
> We are lucky. we got our visa approved in two and a half months


 congrats


----------



## IMkddj

craig1971 said:


> ok ok ok , my bad
> We are lucky. we got our visa approved in two and a half months


Hi craig, 
what visa did u applied?


----------



## craig1971

IMkddj said:


> Hi craig,
> what visa did u applied?


It was the pmv 300 
they acknowledged that it was received on sept 14 in Manila
Waited 2 and half months to get a case officer then got it approved the following day


----------



## IMkddj

craig1971 said:


> It was the pmv 300
> they acknowledged that it was received on sept 14 in Manila
> Waited 2 and half months to get a case officer then got it approved the following day


Ohh very fast!! Congrats.. Mine took 5 months. They granted it December 7, just this month. It takes time because I was in Australia when my CO contacted me asking me to do my medical, good he allowed me to do it in OZ, then he asked me to send another Birth certi. and CENOMAR using the new procedure, and asked me to send another police clearance since mine that time will expire soon. 
I send it all in one package. 
No interview and no agent.. it was granted.. 
Honesty is the key to every successful applicant.. )


----------



## craig1971

IMkddj said:


> Ohh very fast!! Congrats.. Mine took 5 months. They granted it December 7, just this month. It takes time because I was in Australia when my CO contacted me asking me to do my medical, good he allowed me to do it in OZ, then he asked me to send another Birth certi. and CENOMAR using the new procedure, and asked me to send another police clearance since mine that time will expire soon.
> I send it all in one package.
> No interview and no agent.. it was granted..
> Honesty is the key to every successful applicant.. )


yessss , we thought it was some kind of joke lolol .The key to a fast application is to lodge everything together.Also give them more than the minimum info they ask for .Honesty is everything- i agree .I will pick up Gracey in feb and she will come back to Sydney .When and where will you live in Australia?I dont think an interview is required for Australian PMV.I never used an agent too.We were extremely thorough and had nothing to hide  but we were still anxious though.We are just relieved its all over ,at least until we do our Marriage visa lol


----------



## IMkddj

craig1971 said:


> yessss , we thought it was some kind of joke lolol .The key to a fast application is to lodge everything together.Also give them more than the minimum info they ask for .Honesty is everything- i agree .I will pick up Gracey in feb and she will come back to Sydney .When and where will you live in Australia?I dont think an interview is required for Australian PMV.I never used an agent too.We were extremely thorough and had nothing to hide  but we were still anxious though.We are just relieved its all over ,at least until we do our Marriage visa lol


Yes it is necessary to prepare the application very well. 
I'm going back to Sydney on Saturday.. can't wait.. ) 
Ohhh yeah, after getting married we need to apply a temporary partner visa.. but its less stressful coz its onshore application..


----------



## dianmarie007

woooh i got a CO. They are requiring medical examination for my non migrating dependant who is 1 half y.o. thats for what? and another one which is really troubling me till now..the police clearance in UAE (sigh)


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> woooh i got a CO. They are requiring medical examination for my non migrating dependant who is 1 half y.o. thats for what? and another one which is really troubling me till now..the police clearance in UAE (sigh)


Hi dianmarie,
Congrats! Yes immigration will require medical if you have dependant,even if he/she is not migrating with you. If one of you didn't pass the medical examination, there's a possibility that the application will be denied.
Are u from UAE? Did you lived there for 12 months or more?


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> Hi dianmarie,
> Congrats! Yes immigration will require medical if you have dependant,even if he/she is not migrating with you. If one of you didn't pass the medical examination, there's a possibility that the application will be denied.
> Are u from UAE? Did you lived there for 12 months or more?


Thank you IMkddj.i worked there for four years. actually my friend of mine already doing it for me. it took two months till i got news.bcoz of courier time and her work also. she applied first in Sharjah office then after two weeks they told her to go to abu dhabi which is really far from her place. its really difficult to process it esp im not there. i have been bothering her too about this. but she is willing as long as she got free time. now that im sure i really need it . I need to beg to her really. Instead my application decision will get speedy , i have to wait for this clearance first.


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> Thank you IMkddj.i worked there for four years. actually my friend of mine already doing it for me. it took two months till i got news.bcoz of courier time and her work also. she applied first in Sharjah office then after two weeks they told her to go to abu dhabi which is really far from her place. its really difficult to process it esp im not there. i have been bothering her too about this. but she is willing as long as she got free time. now that im sure i really need it . I need to beg to her really. Instead my application decision will get speedy , i have to wait for this clearance first.


Ohhh that's hard, when I applied pmv, I waited 1 month and 2 weeks to have my nbi. It's difficult coz I'm in Australia that time and I only rely on my mother in the Philippines. After 1 month and 2 weeks, I waited for a few days to receive it from Philippines to OZ.. so all in all its like 1 month, 2 weeks and 3 days.. 
That's a long when your in a rush to send documents to your CO.. 
Be patient and always pray for it..

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> Ohhh that's hard, when I applied pmv, I waited 1 month and 2 weeks to have my nbi. It's difficult coz I'm in Australia that time and I only rely on my mother in the Philippines. After 1 month and 2 weeks, I waited for a few days to receive it from Philippines to OZ.. so all in all its like 1 month, 2 weeks and 3 days..
> That's a long when your in a rush to send documents to your CO..
> Be patient and always pray for it..
> 
> Regards,
> IMkddj


It's true, its really hard waiting here and i can't do anything.I leave it all to God. Have a safe trip by the way to you. keep update on your second stage of application.


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> It's true, its really hard waiting here and i can't do anything.I leave it all to God. Have a safe trip by the way to you. keep update on your second stage of application.


Yes, thank you. I'm still wondering about temporary partner visa, the processing time in Australia is 6-8 months, my pmv will expire on Sept. 8, does it mean I have to apply a bridging visa before my pmv expire?


----------



## whatnext

You will automatically have a bridging visa from your partner visa application. Once your PMV expires the bridging visa will kick in with the same work conditions as your PMV had.


----------



## IMkddj

whatnext said:


> You will automatically have a bridging visa from your partner visa application. Once your PMV expires the bridging visa will kick in with the same work conditions as your PMV had.


Hello whatnext,
So no need to apply a bridging visa?


----------



## whatnext

When you apply for a temp partner visa you get a letter stating that you get a bridging visa. It's automatic so you don't need to apply for it separately if you have already applied for temp partner visa.


----------



## IMkddj

whatnext said:


> When you apply for a temp partner visa you get a letter stating that you get a bridging visa. It's automatic so you don't need to apply for it separately if you have already applied for temp partner visa.


Ohh thank God, I got worried that I might leave before my pmv expire, good that we don't need to rush our wedding on January.
Thanks a lot whatnext!

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## whatnext

When does your PMV expire?


----------



## IMkddj

whatnext said:


> When does your PMV expire?


September 8, 2012, just granted this month, Dec. 8, after 5 months when I lodged it in Bangkok. Then transferred to Philippines after a month.
I just thought we need to rush our wedding bec. the temp. partner visa takes 6-8 months to process.
Good the bridging visa is automatic.


----------



## blessie

PeterS said:


> Good luck Blessie. I hope your visa is granted soon so you can be in Oz for Christmas


Thanks PeterS, that's my wish and prayer too. So that I can be with my fiance this Christmas 'coz I really missed him all the more.


----------



## Cristeve

blessie said:


> Thanks PeterS, that's my wish and prayer too. So that I can be with my fiance this Christmas 'coz I really missed him all the more.


How did it go Blessie, hope you have some good news 
All the best.


----------



## dianmarie007

finally my Uae PCC is done. not long way to get this finish.


----------



## Cristeve

dianmarie007 said:


> finally my Uae PCC is done. not long way to get this finish.


Hi dianmarie,

What is Uae and PCC?

Good to see your application being processed now, good luck, hoping ours will also in the coming weeks.


----------



## dianmarie007

Cristeve said:


> Hi dianmarie,
> 
> What is Uae and PCC?
> 
> Good to see your application being processed now, good luck, hoping ours will also in the coming weeks.


Its Police Clearance from United Arab Emirates. It really takes time before i get this. It's really a relief now.


----------



## blessie

Cristeve said:


> How did it go Blessie, hope you have some good news
> All the best.


No good news yet Cristeve, maybe they're too busy on the long holidays. Hope it will be granted in few weeks from now. God bless to all of us.


----------



## Cristeve

blessie said:


> No good news yet Cristeve, maybe they're too busy on the long holidays. Hope it will be granted in few weeks from now. God bless to all of us.


yes i see that they re-open on the 3rd of Jan.


----------



## shy26

blessie said:


> No good news yet Cristeve, maybe they're too busy on the long holidays. Hope it will be granted in few weeks from now. God bless to all of us.


Hi blessie, when did you lodged your application? did you submit your medical health together with your application?


----------



## blessie

shy26 said:


> Hi blessie, when did you lodged your application? did you submit your medical health together with your application?


Hello shy26, we lodge our application last Sept.12, 2011 and submitted all the required docs. But one week before the said date, I did my medical health check and they are the one who forwarded the results to the embassy.


----------



## blessie

Cristeve said:


> yes i see that they re-open on the 3rd of Jan.


yeah you are right Cristeve. Thanks


----------



## shy26

blessie said:


> Hello shy26, we lodge our application last Sept.12, 2011 and submitted all the required docs. But one week before the said date, I did my medical health check and they are the one who forwarded the results to the embassy.[/QUOT
> 
> Hi Blessie thank you for your reply. where did you do your medical health? I thought you'll need to wait until you have a CO assigned.
> have you been to Australia before?


----------



## Cristeve

Best to lodge medical with application.

Shy why do you ask if she has been to Australia before? Does it make a difference at all for the visa or?


----------



## shy26

Cristeve said:


> Best to lodge medical with application.
> 
> Shy why do you ask if she has been to Australia before? Does it make a difference at all for the visa or?


Hi

cuz I heard to someone that it would be easy for them to process your application if you've been to Australia. I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Cristeve

shy26 said:


> Hi
> 
> cuz I heard to someone that it would be easy for them to process your application if you've been to Australia. I don't know if that's true or not.


my fiance was here on tourist visa last year...when she lodged our application on Nov 12, they asked for her passport and noted the tourist visa on it...nice


----------



## IMkddj

shy26 said:


> Hi
> 
> cuz I heard to someone that it would be easy for them to process your application if you've been to Australia. I don't know if that's true or not.


hello shy26,
I'm not sure if thats really helpful but I've been to Australia twice prior to the grant of my visa via tourist visa. They grant it after four months. Personally as long as you submitted a complete and honest application, everything is gonna be ok.. 

Cheers


----------



## ichadyoung

Hi, 

I have recently arrived here in Australia October 2011 last year. I was able to secure a contract job for 6 months (extendable). I am planning to get married with my fiance and live here in Australia.

We are planning to apply for a prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) for her. We have been in a relationship for about 7 years so the requirement of proving the relationship is genuine isn't a problem as I see it. I am more worried about the payslip/tax return requirements and AoS to submit as I have just recently started working here in Australia. 

Is there a quantity of payslip that I need to satisfy? and also the job security? Can you please advice before we start to process the documents?

What about if instead we marry now and apply for a partner visa?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## blessie

shy26 said:


> blessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello shy26, we lodge our application last Sept.12, 2011 and submitted all the required docs. But one week before the said date, I did my medical health check and they are the one who forwarded the results to the embassy.[/QUOT
> 
> Hi Blessie thank you for your reply. where did you do your medical health? I thought you'll need to wait until you have a CO assigned.
> have you been to Australia before?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello shy26, I did my medical health check at Saint Luke's Medical Center. Well, in my case I decided not to wait to have a CO assign, I did it prior to lodgement of our application and I never been to Australia...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cristeve

As of 31 December 2011, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Partner Visa Applications (309,300) 28 October 2011


----------



## Dave N

*PMV class 300*

Hello all.
It seems it is waiting game but last night I emailed my fiancée, in Metro Manila, her Visa Grant Notification. It took 18weeks. What helped I think is that my fiancée and myself phoned the CO on occasions to see how it was progressing. There is one thing else which is: Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture seminar which if you Google you will find.
Also a form 886 is required from the Australia Immigration web site.
This site would not allow me to give you the web sites direct.
This Forum has been very help-full so knowing it was just not us in the same boat.

I wish you all a happy, fulfilling life in Australia.

God Bless

David


----------



## shy26

Wow! pretty quick...

what is form 886 for? is that only for those who applied for PMV? not for partner visa?


----------



## Dave N

shy26 said:


> Wow! pretty quick...
> 
> what is form 886 for? is that only for those who applied for PMV? not for partner visa?


I believe it is for all. See below please.

To help the Australian Government improve its services for
migrants in Australia, we ask you to complete this form. The
answers you provide are important and will help government
agencies plan and co-ordinate services, such as English tuition,
health and education, more effectively. In most cases the
answers you provide will be converted into statistics


----------



## dianmarie007

Dave N said:


> I believe it is for all. See below please.
> 
> To help the Australian Government improve its services for
> migrants in Australia, we ask you to complete this form. The
> answers you provide are important and will help government
> agencies plan and co-ordinate services, such as English tuition,
> health and education, more effectively. In most cases the
> answers you provide will be converted into statistics


Is this required to take the seminar? and first time i heard this form 886.


----------



## Dave N

*Compulsory*

worldwideweb.cfo.gov.ph/ scroll down to: PDOS/REGISTRATION and open :Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals
You will also need to present this certificate together with your spouse/partner visa, at the Immigration office at the international airport on your day of departure.

It is a shame the Philippenes is so poor as anything to raise PhP.


----------



## Dave N

*Form 886*

It may not be compulsory form 886 but you find out as read below.

Send completed form to either the processing centre where
you lodged your migration application or the Australian embassy
or mission where your visa was or will be issued.

It is just helping Australian Authorities plan better and shows you are trying to better your life.


----------



## hybrideye

HI Guys,

Anyone here who applied on 11 October 2011 heard anything from their CO or got their visa approve?

Thanks!


----------



## dianmarie007

Dave N said:


> worldwideweb.cfo.gov.ph/ scroll down to: PDOS/REGISTRATION and open :Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals
> You will also need to present this certificate together with your spouse/partner visa, at the Immigration office at the international airport on your day of departure.
> 
> It is a shame the Philippenes is so poor as anything to raise PhP.


Thank you Dave N.


----------



## dianmarie007

Dave N said:


> Hello all.
> It seems it is waiting game but last night I emailed my fiancée, in Metro Manila, her Visa Grant Notification. It took 18weeks. What helped I think is that my fiancée and myself phoned the CO on occasions to see how it was progressing. There is one thing else which is: Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
> attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture seminar which if you Google you will find.
> Also a form 886 is required from the Australia Immigration web site.
> This site would not allow me to give you the web sites direct.
> This Forum has been very help-full so knowing it was just not us in the same boat.
> 
> I wish you all a happy, fulfilling life in Australia.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> David


Hi David,
So your fiance attend the counselling? and Paid 650 pesos?


----------



## Dave N

*Cfo*

Yes but I do not know the real cost as they change often there. It is compulsory now.


----------



## dianmarie007

Dave N said:


> Yes but I do not know the real cost as they change often there. It is compulsory now.


Its just weird, mostly i heard this only from anyone who migrate in U.S. And didn't also seen or heard any advice about this here in the forum. 

I hope anyone who been through with this , can share their experience. 
Thanks Dave N.


----------



## AngelaMay

IMkddj said:


> Hi dianmarie,
> Congrats! Yes immigration will require medical if you have dependant,even if he/she is not migrating with you. If one of you didn't pass the medical examination, there's a possibility that the application will be denied.
> Are u from UAE? Did you lived there for 12 months or more?


even if the dependant is just your niece?not really your child and not migrating with u still need for medical?coz in my case I include my niece as my other dependant.. I am very much confused now..


----------



## IMkddj

Dave N said:


> worldwideweb.cfo.gov.ph/ scroll down to: PDOS/REGISTRATION and open :Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals
> You will also need to present this certificate together with your spouse/partner visa, at the Immigration office at the international airport on your day of departure.
> 
> It is a shame the Philippenes is so poor as anything to raise PhP.


Hello Dave,
I never heard about this seminar, even my CO didn't mention it to me, My visa was granted on Dec. 8, after four months, I went back here in OZ on Dec. 17, no one ask me to show this form, not in Philippine airport nor the airport here in OZ.. Its not included as well at immigration checklists..


----------



## Dave N

*Cfo*



IMkddj said:


> Hello Dave,
> I never heard about this seminar, even my CO didn't mention it to me, My visa was granted on Dec. 8, after four months, I went back here in OZ on Dec. 17, no one ask me to show this form, not in Philippine airport nor the airport here in OZ.. Its not included as well at immigration checklists..


I don't know when it came into force but it is in the visa grant notification that I received last Friday.
Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture
seminar, visit ---.cfo.gov.ph


----------



## Dave N

Commission on Filipinos Overseas It must be be new as none of my friends with Filipino wives have heard about it either. As I said before there is much poverty in the Philippenes and it is a revenue raiser.


----------



## dianmarie007

Hmmm yeah maybe this additional requirement for this year.


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> Hello Dave,
> I never heard about this seminar, even my CO didn't mention it to me, My visa was granted on Dec. 8, after four months, I went back here in OZ on Dec. 17, no one ask me to show this form, not in Philippine airport nor the airport here in OZ.. Its not included as well at immigration checklists..


Hi IMkddj,
How are you? I sent you PM.


----------



## hybrideye

Dave N said:


> I don't know when it came into force but it is in the visa grant notification that I received last Friday.
> Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
> attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture
> seminar, visit ---.cfo.gov.ph


Hey Dave N so the visa was approved on 06 Jan good to hear that! when did you lodge the application did they require you for additional requirments?


----------



## hybrideye

hybrideye said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Anyone here who applied on 11 October 2011 heard anything from their CO or got their visa approve?
> 
> Thanks!


anyone?


----------



## Dave N

*Requirements*



hybrideye said:


> Hey Dave N so the visa was approved on 06 Jan good to hear that! when did you lodge the application did they require you for additional requirments?


Yes there was. The medical centre there said no Xray was required as the one my fiancée had was valid but embassy said a new one was required so got another one done here in Australia and got it couriered to them . The old one expired last December. Next they requested a Certificate of No Marriage from NSO as they had an original signed off by a judge but required the NSO version. Then of course the NBI clearance. Then of course these certificates were in the building but they did not have them. This is when phoning the CO is important and tell them when they were delivered and who signed the delivery receipt and asking if there is any thing else they require. A get your fiancé to phone too.. A polite phone call helps a lot.


----------



## hybrideye

Dave N said:


> Yes there was. The medical centre there said no Xray was required as the one my fiancée had was valid but embassy said a new one was required so got another one done here in Australia and got it couriered to them . The old one expired last December. Next they requested a Certificate of No Marriage from NSO as they had an original signed off by a judge but required the NSO version. Then of course the NBI clearance. Then of course these certificates were in the building but they did not have them. This is when phoning the CO is important and tell them when they were delivered and who signed the delivery receipt and asking if there is any thing else they require. A get your fiancé to phone too.. A polite phone call helps a lot.


whats your time table mate if you dont mind?


----------



## Dave N

August 31, 2011 PMV received at Embassy. October 27, 2011 forward Xray results from Australia. November 21, 2011 Submitted upgraded NBI clearance. CO appointed. December 12, 2011 NSO forwarded Certificate of no marriage. January 6, 2012 PMV 300 granted.


----------



## Cristeve

Dave, was your Fiance here in Australia at anytime during the application being submitted?


----------



## Dave N

*Yes*



Cristeve said:


> Dave, was your Fiance here in Australia at anytime during the application being submitted?


Yes she was Cristeve. She arrived here on December 25, 2010. on a tourist visa. We went back to the Philippenes twice and once to Bali as she had to leave here every three months. She returned on December 6, 2011 to the Philippenes to comply with the processing of her PMV. Her being here was good as all documents and photos that would help in a quick process time we got signed by a local Justice of the Peace. Last August and September we got the ball rolling fully for the PM while in Metro Manila.


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> Its just weird, mostly i heard this only from anyone who migrate in U.S. And didn't also seen or heard any advice about this here in the forum.
> 
> I hope anyone who been through with this , can share their experience.
> Thanks Dave N.


Hi Dian, 
My Pmv was granted after four months, I didn't do this, nor my Case officer mention it to me. Didn't see it as well on immigration website. So I don't think this is really necessary. I'm already in Australia righty now, no immigration officer ask me to present this form. All I presented is my passport with visa label and plane ticket. Then someone asked me bout return ticket, I just said Im holding a pmv and I don't need a return ticket coz I can apply onshore visa. Thats all. No hassle no problem..

Cheers


----------



## IMkddj

Dave N said:


> Commission on Filipinos Overseas It must be be new as none of my friends with Filipino wives have heard about it either. As I said before there is much poverty in the Philippenes and it is a revenue raiser.


 Probably,, well if this seminar will help the immigration to process the applications faster, then its helpful.. ) thank you for this additional info..

cheers


----------



## Dave N

*To the uninformed*

Rules and regulations are changing always. There are doubters but I am trying to to help you all in a smooth process to be with your loved one in Australia. So read properly the below please as I turned the PDF into Notebook so you can all see but notebook translates horribly.

Australian Government

Department of Immigrationn and Citizenship

by e-mail

Dear Ms,

VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION 
Subclasss 300 Prospective Marriage (Temporary)

I am writing about your application for a Prospective Marriage (temporary) visa wwhich was lodged on 
31 August 2011. I am pleased to advise that you have beeen granted this visa.

The visa requires that you first enter Australia before 13 October 2012.

After initial entry to Australia has been made the visa allows you to leave and re-enter Australia as 
many times as you like until 06 October 2012. Please note that the visa will cease on this date.

Your visa also has the following conditions:

• 
you must not marry before entering Australia; 
• 
you must enter into the marriage in relation to which your visa was granteed before 06 October 
2012 when your visa ceases to be in effect; (NB: the time you have in Australia to marry 
under this visa cannot be extended); 
After you have married your sponsor, and before 06 October 2012, you will need to appply for a 
Spouse visa. This is a two stage you will need combined app

e process.To make application for a Spouse 
(Provisional) visa annd a Spouse (Migrant) visa. The Spouse (Migrant) visa is usually deccided two 
years after the date of application. At both decision stages, the decision-maker must be satissfied that 
you and your spouse are in a genuine and continuing marital relationsship.

The nearest processsing office of the Department of Immigration and Citizennship (DIAC) will be 
responsible for the processing oof your application for a Spouse visa. If you change your address in 
Australia after you arrive you must advise DIAC of your new address by writing to the processsing office 
in Australia.

Passport

The visa is linked to the passport number thaat was providded with your application. If you obtaain a new 
passport after receiving this letteer and beforre the visa expires, you will need too contact thee nearest 
Immigration office in Australia or overseas to advise the Department of the new passport details.

Please note: If the Department is not provided with the details of your new passport, you may 
experience significant delays at the airport annd may be deenied permisssion to travel.

To obtain your visa you must call one of the following call centre telephone numbers to arrange for the 
passport to be couriered to thee embassy too have your visa label attached. You cannot personally 
come to the Embasssy to have theese visa labeel attached.

1909-36 22779 (PLD T, Smart, orr Touchcardd subscriberrs); 
1900-36 22779 (Globbe, Innove, oor Touchmoobile subscrribers); or

Auustralian Embasssy, 23nd Floor, Towwer II, RCBC Plaaza 
Ayala AAve cnr Gil. Puyaat Ave, Makati, MMetro Manila, Phiilippines 
Immigration Phone: 63 2 757 8340, E-mmail address: [email protected]

1903-3622779 (BayanTel).

For access from Australia please call 63 2 845 92 11. Calls will be billed at a flat rate of AUD$10.00. 
Payment can only be made by credit card.

The Call Centre operates Monday to Friday from 8am to 10pm and Saturday from 8am to 6pm.

Your passport may also be submitted in person at the Visa Information and Application Centre (VIA 
Centre) in Metro Manila located at the 9th Floor, One Corporate Plaza, 845 Antonio Arnaiz Ave., 
Makati City 1223 or in Cebu at Unit 1004-B, 10/F Keppel Center, Samar Loop cor Cardinal Rosales 
Ave, Cebu Business Park, Cebu City.

The Centre opening hours for submission of documents are: 8:30am to 4:00pm, Monday to Friday 
and 8:00am to 11:30am, Saturday.

Please note that your visa has been granted on the basis of the information provided in support of this 
application. If incorrect information or documents have been provided with the application and that 
information has not been corrected, it may lead to cancellation of the visa at a later stage

Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa 
attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture 
seminar, visit Commission on Filipinos Overseas

Checking visa details

The Department has developed a new service called Entitlement Verification Online (EVO) which 
allows certain third parties to check visa information with your consent. 
Through EVO, visa holders can give their consent to registered third parties such as:

• 
employers and labour suppliers, to help check whether the visa allows the holder to work in 
Australia; 
• 
government agencies, to help assess the visa holder's eligibility for services; 
• 
licensing authorities, to help establish the visa holder's eligibility for a licence; and 
• 
educational institutions, to assess whether the visa holder can study in Australia. 
The disclosure of a holder's visa information by the Department is governed by the Privacy Act 1988. 
Therefore, the Department will disclose information about the visas to a third party only with the visa 
holder's consent. You can consent to an inquiry about the visa entitlements by giving the third party 
your name, date of birth, passport number and passport country of issue. If you do not wish a third 
party to find out about your visa entitlements, do not provide this information.

The information form 993i Safeguarding your personal information, available on the Department's 
website (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) or from Immigration offices, gives details of third parties to which you can 
consent to your personal information being disclosed, and how you can consent.

Living in Australia

This visa entitles you to work in Australia, however there is no guarantee of employment in Australia.

Your sponsor is responsible for assisting you financially and with accommodation in Australia following 
the grant of this visa.

Useful information on living in Australia, 
Please see http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/994i.pdf, Settlement information for migrants to 
Australia. The form includes useful topics such as:

• 
Social security: In most cases you are not eligible for social security income support 
payments until the grant of the migrant visa; 
• 
Health and Medicare: You are eligible to enrol with Medicare, the Government health

scheme, once you have married your sponsor and applied for a temporary Spouse visa in 
Australia; and

• 
Language education: You are only eligible to receive free English language tuition once 
you have been granted a temporary Spouse visa in Australia. 
Further detailed information about Australia 
The Life in Australia web pages, www.immi.gov.au/settle provide detailed information about services 
for prospective and newly arrived migrants. The Beginning a Life in Australia booklets are provided for 
each state and territory and are available in English and 23 community languages. They can be 
downloaded from the web pages at www.immi.gov.au/settle/booklets/booklets.

Settlement details form

If you have not yet completed a Form 886 'Settlement Details' please complete it and return to this 
office. Go to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/886.pdf

Australian Embassy Manila 
23rd Floor, RCBC Plaza, Tower 2 
Cnr Ayala & Gil Puyat Avenue, 
Makati City, Metro Manila 1200

The information collected on this form is used to help the Australian Government improve its services 
to migrants. The information provided will be used to more effectively plan services such as health, 
education and English language tuition.

I would like to take this opportunity to wish you well for your future in Australia.

Yours sincerely, 
XXXX Case Officer 
Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
Australian Embassy Manila

6 January 2012


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> Hi Dian,
> My Pmv was granted after four months, I didn't do this, nor my Case officer mention it to me. Didn't see it as well on immigration website. So I don't think this is really necessary. I'm already in Australia righty now, no immigration officer ask me to present this form. All I presented is my passport with visa label and plane ticket. Then someone asked me bout return ticket, I just said Im holding a pmv and I don't need a return ticket coz I can apply onshore visa. Thats all. No hassle no problem..
> 
> Cheers


Thank you IMkddj for sharing!  I am expecting soon a news about my application, as i have already passed all the additional requirements she ask.


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> Thank you IMkddj for sharing!  I am expecting soon a news about my application, as i have already passed all the additional requirements she ask.


ohhh thats good dianmarie,
For sure yours will be soon.. 
God bless!


----------



## shy26

IMkddj said:


> hello shy26,
> I'm not sure if thats really helpful but I've been to Australia twice prior to the grant of my visa via tourist visa. They grant it after four months. Personally as long as you submitted a complete and honest application, everything is gonna be ok..
> 
> Cheers


Hi IMkddj,

you are still lucky cuz your application took only four months while others 5 to 6 months or more.

Btw,i have quick question for u I am currently in Australia for 12 months tourist visa. Do i need to get police clearance here? I am planning to submit my application next month as soon i get back tothe Phils.

Thanks Shy26


----------



## IMkddj

shy26 said:


> Hi IMkddj,
> 
> you are still lucky cuz your application took only four months while others 5 to 6 months or more.
> 
> Btw,i have quick question for u I am currently in Australia for 12 months tourist visa. Do i need to get police clearance here? I am planning to submit my application next month as soon i get back tothe Phils.
> 
> Thanks Shy26


Hello shy,
Yes you're right I'm really lucky to have my visa earlier than the normal processing 

Ooh thats nice, you have 12 months tv, may I ask you what reason did you gave them? Coz before I want to apply a 12 months TV but because I'm only a student I ended up applying a 6 months tv.

To answer your question you need to get your police clearance in the Philippines, not in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## shy26

IMkddj said:


> Hello shy,
> Yes you're right I'm really lucky to have my visa earlier than the normal processing
> 
> Ooh thats nice, you have 12 months tv, may I ask you what reason did you gave them? Coz before I want to apply a 12 months TV but because I'm only a student I ended up applying a 6 months tv.
> 
> To answer your question you need to get your police clearance in the Philippines, not in Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Hi IMkddj,

was your tourist visa had a multiple entry? i have only 1 single entry.I've been here last feb2011 until ds coming feb2012.

My husband was so sick at that time and I told them that my husband needs me to taking care of him and we also had a support letter from Royal Brisbane hospital.

quick question what is form 80 ? do i need this for applying partner visa?


----------



## IMkddj

shy26 said:


> Hi IMkddj,
> 
> was your tourist visa had a multiple entry? i have only 1 single entry.I've been here last feb2011 until ds coming feb2012.
> 
> My husband was so sick at that time and I told them that my husband needs me to taking care of him and we also had a support letter from Royal Brisbane hospital.
> 
> quick question what is form 80 ? do i need this for applying partner visa?


Ooh thats why they gave you a 12 months tv. The tourist visas I applied before was single entry as well. 
Yes you need form 80, its a character assessment form. I'm planning to lodge temporary partner visa on March. So I'll fill-out form 80 too.. )

If you have more question, just post it here, me and other people from this forum will be more than happy to help you.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## shy26

IMkddj said:


> Ooh thats why they gave you a 12 months tv. The tourist visas I applied before was single entry as well.
> Yes you need form 80, its a character assessment form. I'm planning to lodge temporary partner visa on March. So I'll fill-out form 80 too.. )
> 
> If you have more question, just post it here, me and other people from this forum will be more than happy to help you.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Hi IMkddj ,

The health condition of my husband was the reason they granted my tv for 12 months and I did apply for the Waiving Visa Condition 8503: 'No Further Stay' but I was denied

Anyways,except for the form 80,47sp,40sp.
what other forms do I need for applying partner visa?

Thanks


----------



## IMkddj

shy26 said:


> Hi IMkddj ,
> 
> The health condition of my husband was the reason they granted my tv for 12 months and I did apply for the Waiving Visa Condition 8503: 'No Further Stay' but I was denied
> 
> Anyways,except for the form 80,47sp,40sp.
> what other forms do I need for applying partner visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hello shy,
You also need Form 888, its a
statutory declaration form for your witnesses. Family or friends who knows your relationship, they must be a permanent resident/citizen of Australia. 
I guess thats all,, from my checklist notebook.. Hehe 

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## Angelwings28f

Dave N said:


> August 31, 2011 PMV received at Embassy. October 27, 2011 forward Xray results from Australia. November 21, 2011 Submitted upgraded NBI clearance. CO appointed. December 12, 2011 NSO forwarded Certificate of no marriage. January 6, 2012 PMV 300 granted.


Hi DaveN I just have a quick inquiry. My case officer told me I have to send my passport to the embassy for the decision to be finalized. Do you have an idea how long I have to wait before they're going to give me my passport back with the decision? Your feedback will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks 

Angelwings


----------



## Angelwings28f

IMkddj said:


> Ohh very fast!! Congrats.. Mine took 5 months. They granted it December 7, just this month. It takes time because I was in Australia when my CO contacted me asking me to do my medical, good he allowed me to do it in OZ, then he asked me to send another Birth certi. and CENOMAR using the new procedure, and asked me to send another police clearance since mine that time will expire soon.
> I send it all in one package.
> No interview and no agent.. it was granted..
> Honesty is the key to every successful applicant.. )


Hi lMkddj I just have a quick inquiry. My case officer told me I have to send my passport to the embassy for the decision to be finalized. Do you have an idea how long I have to wait before they're going to give me my passport back with the decision? Your feedback will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks 

Angelwings


----------



## Angelwings28f

joycee said:


> hello guys my visa is already granted today,,, wow me and my hubby are so happy... goodluck to all those waiting for approval,, trust God is good and He is always in our side... Just be patient because its worth waiting... good luck and may God bless us all... mwah... cheers


Hi Joyce I just have a quick inquiry. My case officer told me I have to send my passport to the embassy for the decision to be finalized. Do you have an idea how long I have to wait before they're going to give me my passport back with the decision? Your feedback will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks 

Angelwings


----------



## Dave N

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi DaveN I just have a quick inquiry. My case officer told me I have to send my passport to the embassy for the decision to be finalized. Do you have an idea how long I have to wait before they're going to give me my passport back with the decision? Your feedback will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks
> 
> Angelwings


It depends Angel but it means that there are about to issue the Visa. Make sure at the VIA Centre you get a receipt for it as it takes two days some times for the courier to deliver it at the Embassy. I would say in two weeks you will have it. I have some stories tell but will post them when my fiancée is here. Another problem is flights to Australia as they are fully booked for a week or so. My fiancée is flying via Singapore next Tuesday as all was booked out. She has a 16 hour wait in Singapore. Yesterdays, Friday and Saturday direct ones are fully booked.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Dave N said:


> It depends Angel but it means that there are about to issue the Visa. Make sure at the VIA Centre you get a receipt for it as it takes two days some times for the courier to deliver it at the Embassy. I would say in two weeks you will have it. I have some stories tell but will post them when my fiancée is here. Another problem is flights to Australia as they are fully booked for a week or so. My fiancée is flying via Singapore next Tuesday as all was booked out. She has a 16 hour wait in Singapore. Yesterdays, Friday and Saturday direct ones are fully booked.


Thanks for the info Dave, it's really very helpful. I'm currently in Australia right now on a tourist visa. My visa expires next month so when I leave the country I have to send my passport to the embassy immediately  I hope they will approve it and give me a chance to stay with my husband  I haven't left him yet but both of us feel sad already on the thought of us being apart


----------



## sugarstoned

dianmarie007 said:


> Its just weird, mostly i heard this only from anyone who migrate in U.S. And didn't also seen or heard any advice about this here in the forum.
> 
> I hope anyone who been through with this , can share their experience.
> Thanks Dave N.


I think this has been going on for a few years now. I took the seminar a year ago in preparation for my visa filing. From what I can remember, you need to bring photos of you and your partner as one of the requirement. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dave N

Angelwings28f said:


> Thanks for the info Dave, it's really very helpful. I'm currently in Australia right now on a tourist visa. My visa expires next month so when I leave the country I have to send my passport to the embassy immediately  I hope they will approve it and give me a chance to stay with my husband  I haven't left him yet but both of us feel sad already on the thought of us being apart


Yes I understand as it is or has happened to all of us. Yes you are doing it correctly and any other documents they require have them ready to submit as well.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Dave N said:


> Yes I understand as it is or has happened to all of us. Yes you are doing it correctly and any other documents they require have them ready to submit as well.


Thanks Dave  By the way when you purchased your fiance's ticket going to Australia, was it only one way? Because when my husband booked my ticket for the tourist visa it has to be return otherwise they won't let me leave the country  hope they're gonna leave me now with only one way ticket


----------



## Dave N

Angelwings28f said:


> Thanks Dave  By the way when you purchased your fiance's ticket going to Australia, was it only one way? Because when my husband booked my ticket for the tourist visa it has to be return otherwise they won't let me leave the country  hope they're gonna leave me now with only one way ticket


It is for a PMV Visa, Angel, which means permanent migration to here.
I booked only one way.


----------



## Angelwings28f

Dave N said:


> It is for a PMV Visa, Angel, which means permanent migration to here.
> I booked only one way.


Thanks so much for the heads up Dave, I really appreciate it


----------



## msamosco31

hello angelwings28f im on a tourist visa too, currently here in australia... how long did u stay in Aussie btw how's ur husband's condition? mine was 6 months .... i will fly back to the philippines feb 8 ... its my 3 months now here in aussie but i will not finish my 6 months tourist visa cause my agent wanted me to go home already to know the result of my PMV applied last september 11 ... if u dont mind can i ask your whats ur visa timeline???its ok angelwings28f cause being apart for a while means spending lifetime together ... my fiance was sad too when i go home but i cheer him up and said that we need to be seperated for a while so we can be together for the rest of our life ...


----------



## HM20

*submit ur passport*



Dave N said:


> Rules and regulations are changing always. There are doubters but I am trying to to help you all in a smooth process to be with your loved one in Australia. So read properly the below please as I turned the PDF into Notebook so you can all see but notebook translates horribly.
> 
> Australian Government
> 
> Department of Immigrationn and Citizenship
> 
> by e-mail
> 
> Dear Ms,
> 
> VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION
> Subclasss 300 Prospective Marriage (Temporary)
> 
> I am writing about your application for a Prospective Marriage (temporary) visa wwhich was lodged on
> 31 August 2011. I am pleased to advise that you have beeen granted this visa.
> 
> The visa requires that you first enter Australia before 13 October 2012.
> 
> After initial entry to Australia has been made the visa allows you to leave and re-enter Australia as
> many times as you like until 06 October 2012. Please note that the visa will cease on this date.
> 
> Your visa also has the following conditions:
> 
> •
> you must not marry before entering Australia;
> •
> you must enter into the marriage in relation to which your visa was granteed before 06 October
> 2012 when your visa ceases to be in effect; (NB: the time you have in Australia to marry
> under this visa cannot be extended);
> After you have married your sponsor, and before 06 October 2012, you will need to appply for a
> Spouse visa. This is a two stage you will need combined app
> 
> e process.To make application for a Spouse
> (Provisional) visa annd a Spouse (Migrant) visa. The Spouse (Migrant) visa is usually deccided two
> years after the date of application. At both decision stages, the decision-maker must be satissfied that
> you and your spouse are in a genuine and continuing marital relationsship.
> 
> The nearest processsing office of the Department of Immigration and Citizennship (DIAC) will be
> responsible for the processing oof your application for a Spouse visa. If you change your address in
> Australia after you arrive you must advise DIAC of your new address by writing to the processsing office
> in Australia.
> 
> Passport
> 
> The visa is linked to the passport number thaat was providded with your application. If you obtaain a new
> passport after receiving this letteer and beforre the visa expires, you will need too contact thee nearest
> Immigration office in Australia or overseas to advise the Department of the new passport details.
> 
> Please note: If the Department is not provided with the details of your new passport, you may
> experience significant delays at the airport annd may be deenied permisssion to travel.
> 
> To obtain your visa you must call one of the following call centre telephone numbers to arrange for the
> passport to be couriered to thee embassy too have your visa label attached. You cannot personally
> come to the Embasssy to have theese visa labeel attached.
> 
> 1909-36 22779 (PLD T, Smart, orr Touchcardd subscriberrs);
> 1900-36 22779 (Globbe, Innove, oor Touchmoobile subscrribers); or
> 
> Auustralian Embasssy, 23nd Floor, Towwer II, RCBC Plaaza
> Ayala AAve cnr Gil. Puyaat Ave, Makati, MMetro Manila, Phiilippines
> Immigration Phone: 63 2 757 8340, E-mmail address: [email protected]
> 
> 1903-3622779 (BayanTel).
> 
> For access from Australia please call 63 2 845 92 11. Calls will be billed at a flat rate of AUD$10.00.
> Payment can only be made by credit card.
> 
> The Call Centre operates Monday to Friday from 8am to 10pm and Saturday from 8am to 6pm.
> 
> Your passport may also be submitted in person at the Visa Information and Application Centre (VIA
> Centre) in Metro Manila located at the 9th Floor, One Corporate Plaza, 845 Antonio Arnaiz Ave.,
> Makati City 1223 or in Cebu at Unit 1004-B, 10/F Keppel Center, Samar Loop cor Cardinal Rosales
> Ave, Cebu Business Park, Cebu City.
> 
> The Centre opening hours for submission of documents are: 8:30am to 4:00pm, Monday to Friday
> and 8:00am to 11:30am, Saturday.
> 
> Please note that your visa has been granted on the basis of the information provided in support of this
> application. If incorrect information or documents have been provided with the application and that
> information has not been corrected, it may lead to cancellation of the visa at a later stage
> 
> Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
> attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture
> seminar, visit Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> Checking visa details
> 
> The Department has developed a new service called Entitlement Verification Online (EVO) which
> allows certain third parties to check visa information with your consent.
> Through EVO, visa holders can give their consent to registered third parties such as:
> 
> •
> employers and labour suppliers, to help check whether the visa allows the holder to work in
> Australia;
> •
> government agencies, to help assess the visa holder's eligibility for services;
> •
> licensing authorities, to help establish the visa holder's eligibility for a licence; and
> •
> educational institutions, to assess whether the visa holder can study in Australia.
> The disclosure of a holder's visa information by the Department is governed by the Privacy Act 1988.
> Therefore, the Department will disclose information about the visas to a third party only with the visa
> holder's consent. You can consent to an inquiry about the visa entitlements by giving the third party
> your name, date of birth, passport number and passport country of issue. If you do not wish a third
> party to find out about your visa entitlements, do not provide this information.
> 
> The information form 993i Safeguarding your personal information, available on the Department's
> website (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) or from Immigration offices, gives details of third parties to which you can
> consent to your personal information being disclosed, and how you can consent.
> 
> Living in Australia
> 
> This visa entitles you to work in Australia, however there is no guarantee of employment in Australia.
> 
> Your sponsor is responsible for assisting you financially and with accommodation in Australia following
> the grant of this visa.
> 
> Useful information on living in Australia,
> Please see http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/994i.pdf, Settlement information for migrants to
> Australia. The form includes useful topics such as:
> 
> •
> Social security: In most cases you are not eligible for social security income support
> payments until the grant of the migrant visa;
> •
> Health and Medicare: You are eligible to enrol with Medicare, the Government health
> 
> scheme, once you have married your sponsor and applied for a temporary Spouse visa in
> Australia; and
> 
> •
> Language education: You are only eligible to receive free English language tuition once
> you have been granted a temporary Spouse visa in Australia.
> Further detailed information about Australia
> The Life in Australia web pages, www.immi.gov.au/settle provide detailed information about services
> for prospective and newly arrived migrants. The Beginning a Life in Australia booklets are provided for
> each state and territory and are available in English and 23 community languages. They can be
> downloaded from the web pages at www.immi.gov.au/settle/booklets/booklets.
> 
> Settlement details form
> 
> If you have not yet completed a Form 886 'Settlement Details' please complete it and return to this
> office. Go to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/886.pdf
> 
> Australian Embassy Manila
> 23rd Floor, RCBC Plaza, Tower 2
> Cnr Ayala & Gil Puyat Avenue,
> Makati City, Metro Manila 1200
> 
> The information collected on this form is used to help the Australian Government improve its services
> to migrants. The information provided will be used to more effectively plan services such as health,
> education and English language tuition.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to wish you well for your future in Australia.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> XXXX Case Officer
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian Embassy Manila
> 
> 6 January 2012


Hi,
did u submit ur passport to the embassy?


----------



## dianmarie007

sugarstoned said:


> I think this has been going on for a few years now. I took the seminar a year ago in preparation for my visa filing. From what I can remember, you need to bring photos of you and your partner as one of the requirement. Hope that helps.


Hi,
Thanks sugarstoned. just in case, i will bring photos. I saw one time on t.v about this but they are U.S immigrants.


----------



## Dave N

*Passport*



HM20 said:


> Hi,
> did u submit ur passport to the embassy?


The VIA Centre HM20. in Metro Manila- Makati


----------



## HM20

Dave N said:


> The VIA Centre HM20. in Metro Manila- Makati


Did you submit by post or visited the VfS/ Embassy?

Do you know how many days dose it for them to put the label on the passport?


----------



## Dave N

HM20 said:


> Did you submit by post or visited the VfS/ Embassy?
> 
> Do you know how many days dose it for them to put the label on the passport?


Can only get as far as the VIA Centre unfortunately. It depends on who the CO is and if they have all correct documents. Health Operations Centre in Australia held us up as the holiday season here as they have the final say and not the CO or her superiors in Manila as it is there they decide.


----------



## IMkddj

Angelwings28f said:


> Hi lMkddj I just have a quick inquiry. My case officer told me I have to send my passport to the embassy for the decision to be finalized. Do you have an idea how long I have to wait before they're going to give me my passport back with the decision? Your feedback will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks
> 
> Angelwings


Hello angel,
I'm not certain how loog will it takes, it depends on your case officer. But in my case, I got a notification grant email then asking me as well to send my passport for visa label. It only took one day then I got my passport the following day.

Its hard to say a specific time coz every case is different.. 
I think yours will be soon coz they already ask for your passport 

Cheers, 
IMkddj


----------



## Angelwings28f

IMkddj said:


> Hello angel,
> I'm not certain how loog will it takes, it depends on your case officer. But in my case, I got a notification grant email then asking me as well to send my passport for visa label. It only took one day then I got my passport the following day.
> 
> Its hard to say a specific time coz every case is different..
> I think yours will be soon coz they already ask for your passport
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Wow!!!! that was very quick. Thanks for the info lMkddj, i really appreciate it


----------



## IMkddj

Angelwings28f said:


> Wow!!!! that was very quick. Thanks for the info lMkddj, i really appreciate it


you're welcome.. Just be more patient.. Yours wont be long..


----------



## hybrideye

Hey Guys,

I email embassy to follow up my wife application.

They said she have a co a signed on her application and the deparment is waiting for her health clearance. Is this the one coming from panel of doctors her is St. Lukes or is this something else? St Lukes forwarded the result to the department on 25 October 2011.

FYI. They acknowledge our application on 11 October 2011. 

TIA


----------



## hybrideye

Dave N said:


> Can only get as far as the VIA Centre unfortunately. It depends on who the CO is and if they have all correct documents. Health Operations Centre in Australia held us up as the holiday season here as they have the final say and not the CO or her superiors in Manila as it is there they decide.


HI Mate!

On your case the Health Operatios Centre (HOC) has the final say, so you mean after you get clearance from HOC you get the visa approval?

Another Q did your wife get a pre grant letter asking her leave Australia to get her visa approve? I just applied a sponsored visitor tourist visa for my wife so she can be here while waiting for spouse visa approval.

I am aware that she need to be offshore upon approval, our plan is to arrange a travel to singapore for 2 - 3 days and let our co knows, then she can approve her visa while we are in singapore and no need for visa label as singapore is ETA country.

Please advice...

Thanks!


----------



## IMkddj

hybrideye said:


> HI Mate!
> 
> On your case the Health Operatios Centre (HOC) has the final say, so you mean after you get clearance from HOC you get the visa approval?
> 
> Another Q did your wife get a pre grant letter asking her leave Australia to get her visa approve? I just applied a sponsored visitor tourist visa for my wife so she can be here while waiting for spouse visa approval.
> 
> I am aware that she need to be offshore upon approval, our plan is to arrange a travel to singapore for 2 - 3 days and let our co knows, then she can approve her visa while we are in singapore and no need for visa label as singapore is ETA country.
> 
> Please advice...
> 
> Thanks!


Singapore is ETA country but if your partner is a Filipino passport holder she still need a visa label.


----------



## IMkddj

hybrideye said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I email embassy to follow up my wife application.
> 
> They said she have a co a signed on her application and the deparment is waiting for her health clearance. Is this the one coming from panel of doctors her is St. Lukes or is this something else? St Lukes forwarded the result to the department on 25 October 2011.
> 
> FYI. They acknowledge our application on 11 October 2011.
> 
> TIA


Hi,
Correct me if I'm wrong, Is your partner a Filipino citizen?


----------



## hybrideye

IMkddj said:


> Singapore is ETA country but if your partner is a Filipino passport holder she still need a visa label.


It doesn't matter if you hold a non ETA passport as long as you are travelling from ETA country you dont need a visa label.

For everyones info;
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 55. The Electronic Travel Authority

Thanks!


----------



## blessie

Hello everyone, I'm so happy to tell you that my visa was granted yesterday. I only waited for four months. I can be with my fiance anytime soon. Truly God is good.


----------



## Cristeve

blessie said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to tell you that my visa is granted yesterday. I'm only waited for four months. I can be with my fiancee anytime soon. Truly God is good.


Congrats Blessie !

Hoping for the same news myself, in the coming month too.


----------



## hybrideye

blessie said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to tell you that my visa is granted yesterday. I'm only waited for four months. I can be with my fiancee anytime soon. Truly God is good.


Congrats! good to hear that embassy rolling out the ball again after the holidays...

What is your timelime blessie did your co require you for additional requirements?


----------



## blessie

Thanks Cristeve, I'm sure yours will be the next to be granted.


----------



## blessie

thanks hybrideye. yes and you will see them on my previous post. This morning I received a text message that they are going to send me all my documents via courier.


----------



## dianmarie007

blessie said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to tell you that my visa is granted yesterday. I'm only waited for four months. I can be with my fiancee anytime soon. Truly God is good.


HI blessie,
Congratulations!  we lodge the application same month, mine was on 29th and just done submitting the additional documents last January 5th 2012. Expecting to hear a news from CO one of these days!


----------



## dianmarie007

i receive a very good news everyone.. My visa has been granted today! wooohooo 3 and half months. Thanks God and thanks to all you guys also!


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> i receive a very good news everyone.. My visa has been granted today! wooohooo 3 and half months. Thanks God and thanks to all you guys also!


 Congrats Dianmarie!


----------



## IMkddj

blessie said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to tell you that my visa is granted yesterday. I'm only waited for four months. I can be with my fiancee anytime soon. Truly God is good.


congrats blessie..


----------



## Dave N

dianmarie007 said:


> i receive a very good news everyone.. My visa has been granted today! wooohooo 3 and half months. Thanks God and thanks to all you guys also!


Congratulations dianmarie007. Was a LB your CO? My fiancée flies out to here tomorrow via Singapore as all direct flights are booked out.


----------



## dianmarie007

Dave N said:


> Congratulations dianmarie007. Was a LB your CO? My fiancée flies out to here tomorrow via Singapore as all direct flights are booked out.


Thank you Dave. hmm nope its not LB. What's your fiance airlines? And where in Australia are you?


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> Congrats Dianmarie!


Thank you IMkddj.


----------



## msamosco31

Congratulations Blessie and Diannemarie ... its nice to hear some good news from you guys ... i cant wait for my visa decision ... but ofcourse i need to fly back first to know the results ... I can only relax if i already know my visa was ok ...


----------



## nene generalao

THANK GOD! My visa is GRANTED today...!!!

Timeline:

Applied: Sept. 16, 2011
Agent: NO
Medicals: YES
CO assigned: Nov. 29, 2011
Additional Docs Submitted: January 6, 2012
Visa Grant: January, 16, 2012


God is GOOD!!!!!


----------



## dianmarie007

msamosco31 said:


> Congratulations Blessie and Diannemarie ... its nice to hear some good news from you guys ... i cant wait for my visa decision ... but ofcourse i need to fly back first to know the results ... I can only relax if i already know my visa was ok ...


Thank you msamosco. Yes yours won't be too long also. Keep on praying! Good luck


----------



## Dave N

dianmarie007 said:


> Thank you Dave. hmm nope its not LB. What's your fiance airlines? And where in Australia are you?


Hi dianmarie007. She is flying Jetstar. Flys out from Ninoy Aquino at 10.40am today. Jetstar are the only airline that flys direct to Australia which I see next week there are plenty of seats available again as school is back in here. I live on a farm in the NT. Very peaceful and quite which my fiancée appreciates very much.


----------



## PeterS

Dave N said:


> Hi dianmarie007. She is flying Jetstar. Flys out from Ninoy Aquino at 10.40am today. Jetstar are the only airline that flys direct to Australia which I see next week there are plenty of seats available again as school is back in here. I live on a farm in the NT. Very peaceful and quite which my fiancée appreciates very much.


Hi Dave, you can also fly direct with Philippines Airlines. My fiancee Blessie is flying direct to Melbourne. I also live in the bush - very peaceful and quiet - but only one hour from Melbourne not the outback like you.
Good luck to you and your fiancee


----------



## Dave N

PeterS said:


> Hi Dave, you can also fly direct with Philippines Airlines. My fiancee Blessie is flying direct to Melbourne. I also live in the bush - very peaceful and quiet - but only one hour from Melbourne not the outback like you.
> Good luck to you and your fiancee


Thanks Peter. And all the best for you and your fiancée.


----------



## blessie

msamosco31 said:


> Congratulations Blessie and Diannemarie ... its nice to hear some good news from you guys ... i cant wait for my visa decision ... but ofcourse i need to fly back first to know the results ... I can only relax if i already know my visa was ok ...


Thanks msamosco, Diannemarie, IMkddj and to those who are still waiting for their visa, just be patient and pray, it really works.

*From:* Philippines
*Applied:* 13 Sep 2011, 
*Applied Visa Sub:* 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, 
*Agent:* No 
*Medical Check:* 06 Sept 2011, 
*Police Check:* 01 Sep 2011,
*CO Assigned:* 18 Nov. 2011
*Submitted Add'l Docs:* 10 Dec. 2011 
*Visa Granted:* 13 Jan 2012, 
*To:* Australia


----------



## msamosco31

congrats nene generalao happy to hear that ... Goodluck on coming here in oz ... Have a safe trip to u, blessie and diannemarie ...


----------



## dianmarie007

Hi everyone,
I am bit confuse about this..i am not sure, so i wanted to ask all of you...
"*Initial arrival must be made by 23 August 2012*" First come to my mind, till this date i should enter Australia, and another one is but impossible or mistake that this date i should enter Australia. lols
Enlighten me everyone. 
Thanks alot!


----------



## nene generalao

thanks msamosco31. )

yours will be soon as well


----------



## nene generalao

I will be living in Brisbane City, anybody here will be going there as well?
I am also planning (God willing) to enroll in a bridging University to get credit in their
nursing council... thinking of QUT )Queensland University of Technology or UQ (Uni of Queensland)

IT will be nice to meet some Filipino out there... I have been in Australia, love the Brisbane Area, but its lonely when you dont have Filipino Friends...)

PMV Visa Granted Jan. 16, 2012 in less than 4 months )


----------



## hybrideye

dianmarie007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am bit confuse about this..i am not sure, so i wanted to ask all of you...
> "*Initial arrival must be made by 23 August 2012*" First come to my mind, till this date i should enter Australia, and another one is but impossible or mistake that this date i should enter Australia. lols
> Enlighten me everyone.
> Thanks alot!


you need to make your initial entry (come) to Australia on our before 23 august 2012


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie... i myself got confused as well... my initial arrival to australia is 31 august 2012.. SOOOO Confused! our Notice of Intended Marriage is on June 8 in australia, how could this be possible?


----------



## nene generalao

hybrideye said:


> you need to make your initial entry (come) to Australia on our before 23 august 2012


dianmarie... i myself got confused as well... my initial arrival to australia is 31 august 2012.. SOOOO Confused! our Notice of Intended Marriage is on June 8 in australia, how could this be possible?


----------



## IMkddj

nene generalao said:


> dianmarie... i myself got confused as well... my initial arrival to australia is 31 august 2012.. SOOOO Confused! our Notice of Intended Marriage is on June 8 in australia, how could this be possible?


hello nene,
initial arrival means the arrival deadline. Meaning to say you have to enter australia before August 31. Sometimes its link to your medical or police clearance, coz its valid for 1 year.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## dianmarie007

nene generalao said:


> dianmarie... i myself got confused as well... my initial arrival to australia is 31 august 2012.. SOOOO Confused! our Notice of Intended Marriage is on June 8 in australia, how could this be possible?


Yes its really confusing because they use the word "initial" and if you looked in the meaning of it..its doesn't sound right..hmmm anyway how u will send your passport by call center or via? what could be the fastest way? Have a safe trip.


----------



## dianmarie007

IMkddj said:


> hello nene,
> initial arrival means the arrival deadline. Meaning to say you have to enter australia before August 31. Sometimes its link to your medical or police clearance, coz its valid for 1 year.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


HI IMKddj can u tell us which one is the fastest way to send passport? is it VIA or the call center? and how much it could be. thanks


----------



## IMkddj

dianmarie007 said:


> HI IMKddj can u tell us which one is the fastest way to send passport? is it VIA or the call center? and how much it could be. thanks


hello dianmarie, 
I used VIA center in makati last december for my visa label. They told me it will take 3-5 days but it only took 1 day. So it was fast. Im not sure about call center.. I paid 300 Pesos for visa evidencing.


----------



## msamosco31

That means you will entry in australia not after that date ...all visa has label like that expiration date of your visa ...


----------



## xeelah

Hello everyone! I'm new here in the forum..  

Just want to share my Fiance Visa Timeline:

From: Philippines
Applied: 23 Sep 2011
Applied Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, 
Received Acknowledgement E-mail from Embassy: October 5, 2011
Agent: No 
Medical Check: 16-17 Sept 2011, 
Police Check: 08 Aug 2011,
Visa Granted: 09 Dec 2011, 
To: Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

If only I've found this site earlier, I could have a better idea on what documents to gather and how to present it.. I was clueless from the start >.< so what I did is read the partner migration booklet (prolly 5 times LOL), read forums like this, ask friends who's had an experience with applying a visa, and regularly check the DIAC website...

Anyways, I am so happy that my visa was granted last Dec. 9, 2011. My boyfriend and I didn't expect it to be that early, but were definitely happy nonetheless. I did not get any e-mail from my case officer nor was I called for an interview. The only e-mail I got is the acknowledgement receipt that they've received my documents, and after 11 weeks, the visa notification e-mail from our VISA officer, LB. 

I hope you guys will also get a speedy approval like mine.. cheers to a new life in australia!


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie007 said:


> Yes its really confusing because they use the word "initial" and if you looked in the meaning of it..its doesn't sound right..hmmm anyway how u will send your passport by call center or via? what could be the fastest way? Have a safe trip.[/QU
> 
> HI Dianmarie, I had my passport included in my application when i lodged it.
> So all i have to do is wait till it gets here...
> 
> to answer your query, its faster when you need to contact VIA by calling their callcenter numbers... In davao where i lived, it takes only 1 day to get to manila... Where you from Diane?
> 
> May i ask. do you have idea about the pre-departure seminar?


----------



## nene generalao

Just an inquiry for you guys.

Pre-Departure Seminar... Is it really necessary? Do i have to present some sort of paper or evidence that i had attended the seminar when i get to australia immigration ?Just curious... Any idea is very much appreciated...


----------



## xeelah

nene generalao said:


> Just an inquiry for you guys.
> 
> Pre-Departure Seminar... Is it really necessary? Do i have to present some sort of paper or evidence that i had attended the seminar when i get to australia immigration ?Just curious... Any idea is very much appreciated...


Hi nene! just to answer your question, Yes, it is important that you attend the seminar 'cause they'll be placing a sticker in your passport as proof that you have joined the briefing and stuff.. Also, they'll be giving you a certificate which will be stapled on your passport, and the immigration people will look for it.

Yes, you'll be needing a number of documents.. depends though on what visa you have. As for a fiance visa, these are the documents you need:

* photocopy of front and back of your passport
* photocopy of your visa
* photocopy of your birth certificate
* photocopy of your partner's birth certificate / passport / proof of Australian citizenship
* picture together
* fee - 250 for the seminar and another fee for the CFO sticker which is 400php

If your in Visayas / Mindanao area, the seminar takes 1 whole day, first half of the day is for the pre-departure seminar and stuff and the 2nd part, is for 1 on 1 counselling.. If your in Luzon, i think it only takes 2 hours...

you can check the CFO website (can't post the exact link) >.<

i hope this helps..


----------



## nene generalao

xeelah said:


> Hi nene! just to answer your question, Yes, it is important that you attend the seminar 'cause they'll be placing a sticker in your passport as proof that you have joined the briefing and stuff.. Also, they'll be giving you a certificate which will be stapled on your passport, and the immigration people will look for it.
> 
> Yes, you'll be needing a number of documents.. depends though on what visa you have. As for a fiance visa, these are the documents you need:
> 
> * photocopy of front and back of your passport
> * photocopy of your visa
> * photocopy of your birth certificate
> * photocopy of your partner's birth certificate / passport / proof of Australian citizenship
> * picture together
> * fee - 250 for the seminar and another fee for the CFO sticker which is 400php
> 
> If your in Visayas / Mindanao area, the seminar takes 1 whole day, first half of the day is for the pre-departure seminar and stuff and the 2nd part, is for 1 on 1 counselling.. If your in Luzon, i think it only takes 2 hours...
> 
> you can check the CFO website (can't post the exact link) >.<
> 
> i hope this helps..


Thank You Xeelah for all the information. Sooooo Very helpful...
I will take note of all of it... 
Do you have idea where its held if its in Davao or Mindanao Area? im actually from Davao.


----------



## xeelah

nene generalao said:


> Thank You Xeelah for all the information. Sooooo Very helpful...
> I will take note of all of it...
> Do you have idea where its held if its in Davao or Mindanao Area? im actually from Davao.


You're welcome.. Glad to be of help... I think you need to come to Cebu for you to attend the seminar... 'cause the seminar is only conducted in 2 places, one in Manila, and one in Cebu.. That's as far as I know.. >.<

just visit the CFo website.. i think their web address is cfo.gov.ph


----------



## faith_pmw

nene generalao said:


> I will be living in Brisbane City, anybody here will be going there as well?
> I am also planning (God willing) to enroll in a bridging University to get credit in their
> nursing council... thinking of QUT )Queensland University of Technology or UQ (Uni of Queensland)
> 
> IT will be nice to meet some Filipino out there... I have been in Australia, love the Brisbane Area, but its lonely when you dont have Filipino Friends...)
> 
> PMV Visa Granted Jan. 16, 2012 in less than 4 months )


Congratulations Nene!

I just recently lodge my application and hoping to get my visa soon. I will also be moving to Brisbane. When will you be there?

Congrats again and God bless!


----------



## faith_pmw

xeelah said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here in the forum..
> 
> Just want to share my Fiance Visa Timeline:
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 23 Sep 2011
> Applied Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa,
> Received Acknowledgement E-mail from Embassy: October 5, 2011
> Agent: No
> Medical Check: 16-17 Sept 2011,
> Police Check: 08 Aug 2011,
> Visa Granted: 09 Dec 2011,
> To: Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
> 
> If only I've found this site earlier, I could have a better idea on what documents to gather and how to present it.. I was clueless from the start >.< so what I did is read the partner migration booklet (prolly 5 times LOL), read forums like this, ask friends who's had an experience with applying a visa, and regularly check the DIAC website...
> 
> Anyways, I am so happy that my visa was granted last Dec. 9, 2011. My boyfriend and I didn't expect it to be that early, but were definitely happy nonetheless. I did not get any e-mail from my case officer nor was I called for an interview. The only e-mail I got is the acknowledgement receipt that they've received my documents, and after 11 weeks, the visa notification e-mail from our VISA officer, LB.
> 
> I hope you guys will also get a speedy approval like mine.. cheers to a new life in australia!


Wow! Congratulation  That was really fast. I hope it will be like that for the rest of us who are still waiting.


----------



## Cristeve

Wow, very quick indeed..
Will be 10 weeks since we lodged, this coming Saturday, hoping for some news soon.
I will fly out to Philippines this Saturday and stay a month, hoping to come back together with my Fiance


----------



## dianmarie007

nene generalao said:


> dianmarie007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its really confusing because they use the word "initial" and if you looked in the meaning of it..its doesn't sound right..hmmm anyway how u will send your passport by call center or via? what could be the fastest way? Have a safe trip.[/QU
> 
> HI Dianmarie, I had my passport included in my application when i lodged it.
> So all i have to do is wait till it gets here...
> 
> to answer your query, its faster when you need to contact VIA by calling their callcenter numbers... In davao where i lived, it takes only 1 day to get to manila... Where you from Diane?
> 
> May i ask. do you have idea about the pre-departure seminar?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i just call the center to pick up my passport. But i think its faster that i lodge it in VIA. Because this coming friday only they scheduled the pick up. well anyway, I am from Dasmarinas Cavite. And regarding the seminar, If you planning to have your flight in Manila do it earlier like a day or two before your flight so you can attend the seminar. Where you will be in Australia?
Click to expand...


----------



## shy26

hi everyone,

I need your idea on how to answer the 47sp question # 32.What is the value of money, goods and assets which you intend to bring to Australia?

I have a house for sale in the Phils but don't know if or when it might be sold.


----------



## xeelah

Cristeve said:


> Wow, very quick indeed..
> Will be 10 weeks since we lodged, this coming Saturday, hoping for some news soon.
> I will fly out to Philippines this Saturday and stay a month, hoping to come back together with my Fiance





faith_pmw said:


> Wow! Congratulation  That was really fast. I hope it will be like that for the rest of us who are still waiting.


Thank you faith and cris..  I was too shocked and nervous to read the entire e-mail and missed the part where the CO wrote that the visa was granted.. hahahaha! )

I am praying for both of your applications to be granted soon... 

If there's one thing that I could suggest other applicants, it is to submit a complete application and not to wait for the case officer to contact and ask you to submit additional documents... Follow the checklist, more or less, it covers everything the CO needs to make a decision unless your case is quite complicated.. >.<


----------



## xeelah

shy26 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I need your idea on how to answer the 47sp question # 32.What is the value of money, goods and assets which you intend to bring to Australia?
> 
> I have a house for sale in the Phils but don't know if or when it might be sold.


I think you just need to make a rough estimate of the total value of the stuff you intend to bring with you. I only placed 500 aus $ on my form 'cause i'll only be bringing a small amount of cash to pay the airport fees plus an approximation of the value of my other stuff...


----------



## shy26

xeelah said:


> I think you just need to make a rough estimate of the total value of the stuff you intend to bring with you. I only placed 500 aus $ on my form 'cause i'll only be bringing a small amount of cash to pay the airport fees plus an approximation of the value of my other stuff...


 Ahh okay,thanks for your help xeelah.I'll just put 500 Au $or 1000 Au $ like what you did  I am ready to submit my application next month as soon i get back to Phils.

Congratulations on your visa approval.

Thanks Again!


----------



## ziller

Wow congrats we applied on sept 28 and have submitted everything and answered co ( Liza) questions straight away which co did u get? They seem very nice and it's hard to understand why when they have everything it then takes an unknown amount of time to get an answer but we hope soon we will hear. Then we can put all this behind us, 
Scott


----------



## hybrideye

ziller said:


> Wow congrats we applied on sept 28 and have submitted everything and answered co ( Liza) questions straight away which co did u get? They seem very nice and it's hard to understand why when they have everything it then takes an unknown amount of time to get an answer but we hope soon we will hear. Then we can put all this behind us,
> Scott


HI ziller can you please give your time line, like when did your co contacted you what is the additional req they ask... cheers!


----------



## hybrideye

for everyones info here's our timelines.....


----------



## xeelah

shy26 said:


> Ahh okay,thanks for your help xeelah.I'll just put 500 Au $or 1000 Au $ like what you did  I am ready to submit my application next month as soon i get back to Phils.
> 
> Congratulations on your visa approval.
> 
> Thanks Again!


Thank you shy!  God bless on your application too! 



ziller said:


> Wow congrats we applied on sept 28 and have submitted everything and answered co ( Liza) questions straight away which co did u get? They seem very nice and it's hard to understand why when they have everything it then takes an unknown amount of time to get an answer but we hope soon we will hear. Then we can put all this behind us,
> Scott


Thank you! Yeah, you're right, it feels kinda weird that my CO did not contact me or anything. I got Liza. She did not e-mail me or anything >.< except the time when she sent me my visa grant notification. and that was it..

I hope you'll hear from your application soon.. I know the feeling of the waiting for the unknown - tormenting... ~_~


----------



## shy26

xeelah said:


> I think you just need to make a rough estimate of the total value of the stuff you intend to bring with you. I only placed 500 aus $ on my form 'cause i'll only be bringing a small amount of cash to pay the airport fees plus an approximation of the value of my other stuff...


Hi Xeelah,

Where did you do your medical health? how much did you pay for it?


----------



## ziller

We applied sept 28 for pmv, found out fiancée was pregnant so got married and changed to partner visa December 12 and that was about when contact with the co started,I think dec 7, she needed marriage cert and proof of pregnancy as well as stat secs form 888 that the via centre in Cebu said we didn't need, she said she needed them within 28 days and that was Jan 3 , we had them all to her by jan 4. 

Scott


----------



## xeelah

shy26 said:


> Hi Xeelah,
> 
> Where did you do your medical health? how much did you pay for it?


I got mine here in Cebu... The name of the physicians are Dr. Alberto and Maureen Santos.. They have their clinic in the Medical Arts Building 2 of Cebu Doctor's Hospital.. I've paid 3,800 for the x-ray, HIV test, Drug Test, and physical examination. They would usually schedule the examination for 2 days. 1st day for the lab exams and 2nd day for the physical examination..


----------



## msamosco31

Hello shy26 if your from Manila you can do your medical in St.Lukes Extension Clinic which located at 1177 J. Bocobo St. Ermita, Manila Just bring 3,800 peso for the medical fee, only 1 day, after your medical you will wait for the result and they will tell you if its Ok or need some laboratory test to be take ... Just go there early so u can go home early ...


----------



## IMkddj

shy26 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I need your idea on how to answer the 47sp question # 32.What is the value of money, goods and assets which you intend to bring to Australia?
> 
> I have a house for sale in the Phils but don't know if or when it might be sold.


Hello shy, 
You can only put 1,000 Aud since you have your sponsor. But when i went to Sydney using my PMV they didnt require me to show any money.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

xeelah said:


> I got mine here in Cebu... The name of the physicians are Dr. Alberto and Maureen Santos.. They have their clinic in the Medical Arts Building 2 of Cebu Doctor's Hospital.. I've paid 3,800 for the x-ray, HIV test, Drug Test, and physical examination. They would usually schedule the examination for 2 days. 1st day for the lab exams and 2nd day for the physical examination..


geez its really cheaper to do medical in our country. . I had my medical in Medibank in Sydney and i paid 300 AUD = 13,568.30 PHP


----------



## shy26

Oh yeah,its very cheap if you will do in the Philippines 

Anyway,thank you guys for the advice...hummp...I'm from Mindanao so i think it's better for me to do my medical in Cebu.St lukes always busy i think.

Thanks again!


----------



## nene generalao

shy26 said:


> Oh yeah,its very cheap if you will do in the Philippines
> 
> Anyway,thank you guys for the advice...hummp...I'm from Mindanao so i think it's better for me to do my medical in Cebu.St lukes always busy i think.
> 
> Thanks again! [/QUO
> 
> Hi shy, if your from Mindanao, there is an accredited medical doctor in Davao City.... Its the National Health System infront of Davao Doctor's Emergency Entrace... I had my medical done 1 month before i lodged my application.
> 
> Goodluck


----------



## nene generalao

faith_pmw said:


> Congratulations Nene!
> 
> I just recently lodge my application and hoping to get my visa soon. I will also be moving to Brisbane. When will you be there?
> 
> Congrats again and God bless!


hi faith, good luck on your application... i will fly on 5 february. )
have you been to brisbane before?


----------



## nene generalao

IMkddj said:


> Hello shy,
> You can only put 1,000 Aud since you have your sponsor. But when i went to Sydney using my PMV they didnt require me to show any money.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


I leave that space BLANK....


----------



## dianmarie007

nene generalao said:


> hi faith, good luck on your application... i will fly on 5 february. )
> have you been to brisbane before?


HI nene, i am planning to book mine on Feb. 07. what airlines did you took? Have a safe trip!


----------



## Dave N

IMkddj said:


> geez its really cheaper to do medical in our country. . I had my medical in Medibank in Sydney and i paid 300 AUD = 13,568.30 PHP


It cost Au$45.00 for an Xray in Aus. Yes a lot of things are cheaper in the Philippenes but I did get a notification that there was no TB etc which was good for my fiancée and me.


----------



## IMkddj

Dave N said:


> It cost Au$45.00 for an Xray in Aus. Yes a lot of things are cheaper in the Philippenes but I did get a notification that there was no TB etc which was good for my fiancée and me.


Ohhh I didn't get any notification about the results of my medical. I did chest xray, blood and urine test.. But I think I'm OK coz if there's any problem my CO will inform me.


----------



## Dave N

IMkddj said:


> Ohhh I didn't get any notification about the results of my medical. I did chest xray, blood and urine test.. But I think I'm OK coz if there's any problem my CO will inform me.


99.9% have no problems IMkddj but they, Australia, are are quite strict and rules are rules. Love has no boundaries and a friend who met are farm girl in the Philippenes and fell in love has the problem of her having TB. He is saving furiously so he can move to there. Now my fiancée is with me I shall eventually tell all about the problems of CO's and others at the Embassy at Makati.


----------



## faith_pmw

nene generalao said:


> hi faith, good luck on your application... i will fly on 5 february. )
> have you been to brisbane before?


Thanks Nene. Yeah i have been to Brisbane bout 6x. I am currently in brisbane. Just for 1 week though.

Have a safe flight


----------



## nene generalao

faith_pmw said:


> Thanks Nene. Yeah i have been to Brisbane bout 6x. I am currently in brisbane. Just for 1 week though.
> 
> Have a safe flight


Oh wow thats great we are both in the same place...
i will let you know wen im already in brisbane... we are just less than 10 mins drive from brisbane CBD


----------



## nene generalao

dianmarie007 said:


> HI nene, i am planning to book mine on Feb. 07. what airlines did you took? Have a safe trip!


Hi diane,

For this trip, my first time to fly with Malaysian Airlines.. 
Singapore airlines is great too... )


----------



## karenchrissie

Hi Guys,Im new here just want to share our timeline

*PMV*
Date lodged:Sept 10, 2011
DIAC received:Sept 12,2011
AL received:Nov 5, 2011
Dec 1,2011:C.O asked us to submit additional doc which is the NBI.
Dec 20,2011:Submitted NBI at the VIA Centre
Jan 4, 2012:NBI was already forwared to our C.O.

Now still waiting for our C.O to contact us,How long does it take for a visa to be approved once ypu already submitted the additional document??Will be in our 5th month waiting on the 12 of FEB  Im hoping for there approval soon


----------



## IMkddj

karenchrissie said:


> Hi Guys,Im new here just want to share our timeline
> 
> *PMV*
> Date lodged:Sept 10, 2011
> DIAC received:Sept 12,2011
> AL received:Nov 5, 2011
> Dec 1,2011:C.O asked us to submit additional doc which is the NBI.
> Dec 20,2011:Submitted NBI at the VIA Centre
> Jan 4, 2012:NBI was already forwared to our C.O.
> 
> Now still waiting for our C.O to contact us,How long does it take for a visa to be approved once ypu already submitted the additional document??Will be in our 5th month waiting on the 12 of FEB  Im hoping for there approval soon


Hello karen, you're from Phils.?
I am from Phils. I applied PMV last year and it was granted after 5 mos. Actually minus 1 month, coz it took a month for me to provide further docu's since I'm in Australia that time, so documents like new nbi, coz mine will expire soon that time, new birth certi. and cenomar since they have new procedure to obtain it. 
So basically it took four months since it was lodged. When my CO received those documents, it took nearly 2 months before he granted it, like 7 weeks. For sure because i'm not the only applicant he's assessing. Did you do your medical already?

It hard to say how long will it takes before he grant it, because every case is different. 
If he already received your NBI and he's not contacting you, meaning to say everything is doing well. So dont worry yours wont be long.
Keep praying and be positive.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## hybrideye

karenchrissie said:


> Hi Guys,Im new here just want to share our timeline
> 
> *PMV*
> Date lodged:Sept 10, 2011
> DIAC received:Sept 12,2011
> AL received:Nov 5, 2011
> Dec 1,2011:C.O asked us to submit additional doc which is the NBI.
> Dec 20,2011:Submitted NBI at the VIA Centre
> Jan 4, 2012:NBI was already forwared to our C.O.
> 
> Now still waiting for our C.O to contact us,How long does it take for a visa to be approved once ypu already submitted the additional document??Will be in our 5th month waiting on the 12 of FEB  Im hoping for there approval soon


HI Karen,

can you keep us posted if you heard back from your CO. cheers!


----------



## karenchrissie

IMkddj said:


> Hello karen, you're from Phils.?
> I am from Phils. I applied PMV last year and it was granted after 5 mos. Actually minus 1 month, coz it took a month for me to provide further docu's since I'm in Australia that time, so documents like new nbi, coz mine will expire soon that time, new birth certi. and cenomar since they have new procedure to obtain it.
> So basically it took four months since it was lodged. When my CO received those documents, it took nearly 2 months before he granted it, like 7 weeks. For sure because i'm not the only applicant he's assessing. Did you do your medical already?
> 
> It hard to say how long will it takes before he grant it, because every case is different.
> If he already received your NBI and he's not contacting you, meaning to say everything is doing well. So dont worry yours wont be long.
> Keep praying and be positive.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Hello there,
My fiancee is the one who is applying for the PMV Im already here in Australia,Yeap Medical was already submitted together with the other documents.The only additional doc that our C.O. (BP) requires us to submit is the NBI.And it has already been forwarded to her on the 4th of Jan.So hopefully she'll grant the visa soon


----------



## nene generalao

karenchrissie said:


> Hi Guys,Im new here just want to share our timeline
> 
> *PMV*
> Date lodged:Sept 10, 2011
> DIAC received:Sept 12,2011
> AL received:Nov 5, 2011
> Dec 1,2011:C.O asked us to submit additional doc which is the NBI.
> Dec 20,2011:Submitted NBI at the VIA Centre
> Jan 4, 2012:NBI was already forwared to our C.O.
> 
> Now still waiting for our C.O to contact us,How long does it take for a visa to be approved once ypu already submitted the additional document??Will be in our 5th month waiting on the 12 of FEB  Im hoping for there approval soon


HI Karenchrissie,

We lodged on the same month. I want to share to you my timeline before they give me my visa.

*PMV

Date applied: Sept. 16. 2011
Application acknowledge: Sept. 20, 2011

CO assigned: Nov. 29, 2011 - and asking for additional documents (NBI, NOIM, Income Tax from my sponsor)

Additional Docs Submitted: January 6, 2012
Add'l docs forwarded to CO: January 11, 2012

Date Visa granted: January 16, 2012

~ It only took 10 days from the date i submitted my additional documentation before i heard from my CO that the visa is granted.
~ Over all, it took us 3 months and 3 weeks they give me my visa.

Your visa is just around the corner. if they asked you for nbi only, thats nothing to worry... just wait for your CO to email you your Visa Grant Notice... )


----------



## karenchrissie

nene generalao said:


> HI Karenchrissie,
> 
> We lodged on the same month. I want to share to you my timeline before they give me my visa.
> 
> *PMV
> 
> Date applied: Sept. 16. 2011
> Application acknowledge: Sept. 20, 2011
> 
> CO assigned: Nov. 29, 2011 - and asking for additional documents (NBI, NOIM, Income Tax from my sponsor)
> 
> Additional Docs Submitted: January 6, 2012
> Add'l docs forwarded to CO: January 11, 2012
> 
> Date Visa granted: January 16, 2012
> 
> ~ It only took 10 days from the date i submitted my additional documentation before i heard from my CO that the visa is granted.
> ~ Over all, it took us 3 months and 3 weeks they give me my visa.
> 
> Your visa is just around the corner. if they asked you for nbi only, thats nothing to worry... just wait for your CO to email you your Visa Grant Notice... )


aWW..Your so lucky!.  Its been 4mos and 11 days now,  Where in Australia are you going?Thats what i really need right now,words of wisdom..Im Hoping that she will grant it soon..


----------



## karenchrissie

So many visa grants this January who lodged there application on September.Im still hoping that my fiancee's visa will be included on the January grants..Now on its 4th month and 12 days of waiting :-(


----------



## Dave N

karenchrissie said:


> So many visa grants this January who lodged there application on September.Im still hoping that my fiancee's visa will be included on the January grants..Now on its 4th month and 12 days of waiting :-(


It should be not far now karenchrissie as it depends on your CO and some are jealous and enjoy withholding the release for a while.


----------



## karenchrissie

Dave N said:


> It should be not far now karenchrissie as it depends on your CO and some are jealous and enjoy withholding the release for a while.


Thanks for that,yes im hoping that they will grant the visa before his bday.Is your visa already approved as well?i keep on praying that one day our c.o. Will email us the good news.coz the latest update that the assistant of our c.o told us when we called last jan 11 is that the Nbi was already been forwarded to our c.o.last jan4.Its been 3wks now.


----------



## Dave N

karenchrissie said:


> Thanks for that,yes im hoping that they will grant the visa before his bday.Is your visa already approved as well?i keep on praying that one day our c.o. Will email us the good news.coz the latest update that the assistant of our c.o told us when we called last jan 11 is that the Nbi was already been forwarded to our c.o.last jan4.Its been 3wks now.


Yes karenchrissie. My fiancée is with me now in the NT of Australia. I believe it is helpful to phone the CO and enquire that all is okay then wait.


----------



## karenchrissie

Dave N said:


> Yes karenchrissie. My fiancée is with me now in the NT of Australia. I believe it is helpful to phone the CO and enquire that all is okay then wait.


Yes,we already did that.we called 2times and realizing not to call them anymore coz they might get annoyed and hold the visa for awhile so im just waiting for that goodnews to come.but really its hard specially when you havent heard any news about it.Im here in Melbourne,how many months did you wait for your fiancee to get approved??and would you mind asking me your caseofficer?we've got BP.


----------



## sugarstoned

I'm just wondering, was Form 80 included in the forms submitted? I'm about to submit our papers, just waiting on my police check. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hybrideye

^ better off to send it with your application... its actually not required but they might as you on the later date for form 80 so better to send it with your application to avoid further delays in the future.


----------



## sugarstoned

hybrideye said:


> ^ better off to send it with your application... its actually not required but they might as you on the later date for form 80 so better to send it with your application to avoid further delays in the future.


I already started answering the form but it gives me too much headache lol But I guess you are right. Thank you


----------



## nichole088

*Spouse visa*

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. My husband is also going to apply for his visa next week and we believed that we have all the documents required for his visa. Just a quick question that I am really confuse about. I am an OZ citizen/Filipino living in Sydney. Do I have to get a Certificate of Singleness from Registry of Birth, Death and Marriage here in Australia?


----------



## ricka

nichole088 said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum. My husband is also going to apply for his visa next week and we believed that we have all the documents required for his visa. Just a quick question that I am really confuse about. I am an OZ citizen/Filipino living in Sydney. Do I have to get a Certificate of Singleness from Registry of Birth, Death and Marriage here in Australia?


You don't need it anymore since you already are married.


----------



## nichole088

ricka said:


> You don't need it anymore since you already are married.


Ok, thanks a lot for your help. It's been really stressful gathering all the documents.


----------



## Cristeve

I see they are processing Visa's lodged on 18th Nov.
We lodged on Nov 12 and haven't heard anything from anyone as yet...


----------



## karenchrissie

Any visa grant for this week/month?we're still waiting for our visa approval,sadly,it will be on our 5th month of waiting next sunday.Hoping for the approval soon :-( im still being positive.coz i know everyhing is possible w/ God


----------



## Dave N

karenchrissie said:


> Any visa grant for this week/month?we're still waiting for our visa approval,sadly,it will be on our 5th month of waiting next sunday.Hoping for the approval soon :-( im still being positive.coz i know everyhing is possible w/ God


Have you contacted the co karenchrissie? They sometimes get a bit complacent. Either by email or phone is okay and just ask her politely is your application proceeding or if there is anything else they require.


----------



## karenchrissie

Dave N said:


> Have you contacted the co karenchrissie? They sometimes get a bit complacent. Either by email or phone is okay and just ask her politely is your application proceeding or if there is anything else they require.


Yes we already did that last month we called like about 3times and we dont want our c.o. To get annoyed because of us calling so many times,do you think we have to call them again for our 5th month of waiting or just wait until our visa has been approved?:-(


----------



## Dave N

karenchrissie said:


> Yes we already did that last month we called like about 3times and we dont want our c.o. To get annoyed because of us calling so many times,do you think we have to call them again for our 5th month of waiting or just wait until our visa has been approved?:-(


It HAS to be issued before six months. Patience is a virtue. God Bless.


----------



## karenchrissie

Dave N said:


> It HAS to be issued before six months. Patience is a virtue. God Bless.


Yes i know,thankyou dave for giving me hope.do you think we still have to call our c.o on our 5th month of waiting or just forthe approval?tnx again


----------



## ricka

nichole088 said:


> Ok, thanks a lot for your help. It's been really stressful gathering all the documents.


No worries. I knw the feeling, been that way before. God bless!


----------



## karenchrissie

Dave N said:


> It HAS to be issued before six months. Patience is a virtue. God Bless.


By the way howndid you know that it Has to be approved before 6mos?is that the timeframe?thanks daveN


----------



## eggert

*Unemployed*

Hi

I am unemployed and I am wishing to sponsor on a fiance visa. How can I do that. I am looking for work, and at this stage I am not receiving Centerlink, as I am required to live of my redundancy until a June 2012. I can show the previous two tax returns, but not currently working. How do i get around the requirements for sponsoring if I start receiving Centerlink payments and still don't have a job by June 2012. I will have at least $45000 in the bank by June 2012. Is it best to not apply for the visa until I have a job or can getting this visa still be achieved through other means?

Any advice please.


----------



## Dave N

karenchrissie said:


> By the way howndid you know that it Has to be approved before 6mos?is that the timeframe?thanks daveN


Yes that is the time frame and if not , if you question it, Australia Immigration investigates it.


----------



## hybrideye

After 12 business days I got the approval notice for my wife sponsored tourist visa (sc 679) I emailed permanent migration entry in Manila to inform them that my wife is traveling in this visa.

I ask them to send a pre-grant letter so we can organised travel arrangement so she can go offshore most probably in Singapore. In good faith that her partner visa will be finalised with 3 months before her sc 679 expire.

For those who are waiting this is an option.


----------



## hybrideye

eggert said:


> Hi
> 
> I am unemployed and I am wishing to sponsor on a fiance visa. How can I do that. I am looking for work, and at this stage I am not receiving Centerlink, as I am required to live of my redundancy until a June 2012. I can show the previous two tax returns, but not currently working. How do i get around the requirements for sponsoring if I start receiving Centerlink payments and still don't have a job by June 2012. I will have at least $45000 in the bank by June 2012. Is it best to not apply for the visa until I have a job or can getting this visa still be achieved through other means?
> 
> Any advice please.


Its better off to apply for visa when you got at least part-time job to risky mate to apply if you are unemployed even though you got some savings I would not take the risk.

I reckon you ask professional advice on your case.

All the best!


----------



## msamosco31

eggert said:


> Hi
> 
> I am unemployed and I am wishing to sponsor on a fiance visa. How can I do that. I am looking for work, and at this stage I am not receiving Centerlink, as I am required to live of my redundancy until a June 2012. I can show the previous two tax returns, but not currently working. How do i get around the requirements for sponsoring if I start receiving Centerlink payments and still don't have a job by June 2012. I will have at least $45000 in the bank by June 2012. Is it best to not apply for the visa until I have a job or can getting this visa still be achieved through other means?
> 
> Any advice please.


i think you should get a Job first before you apply for Visa, the immigration might think how can you support or sponsor someone if you don't have job, though you have enough money in your account, having a Job is important too ...


----------



## Cristeve

Has anyone who applied in mid-November heard from the Embassy as yet?
We applied on Nov 12, haven't heard from them as yet...


----------



## nichole088

xeelah said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here in the forum..
> 
> Just want to share my Fiance Visa Timeline:
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 23 Sep 2011
> Applied Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa,
> Received Acknowledgement E-mail from Embassy: October 5, 2011
> Agent: No
> Medical Check: 16-17 Sept 2011,
> Police Check: 08 Aug 2011,
> Visa Granted: 09 Dec 2011,
> To: Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
> 
> If only I've found this site earlier, I could have a better idea on what documents to gather and how to present it.. I was clueless from the start >.< so what I did is read the partner migration booklet (prolly 5 times LOL), read forums like this, ask friends who's had an experience with applying a visa, and regularly check the DIAC website...
> 
> Anyways, I am so happy that my visa was granted last Dec. 9, 2011. My boyfriend and I didn't expect it to be that early, but were definitely happy nonetheless. I did not get any e-mail from my case officer nor was I called for an interview. The only e-mail I got is the acknowledgement receipt that they've received my documents, and after 11 weeks, the visa notification e-mail from our VISA officer, LB.
> 
> I hope you guys will also get a speedy approval like mine.. cheers to a new life in australia!


Hi, I just want to ask you, if you had your medical before you applied for your visa?

thanks


----------



## Scooper

Cristeve said:


> Has anyone who applied in mid-November heard from the Embassy as yet?
> We applied on Nov 12, haven't heard from them as yet...


We applied a month earlier than you on October 12.

We submitted all documents up front.

My wife got a call at the start of January saying she needed to send some documents. She explained that they had been sent directly from NSO, but even though they had received the other documents sent at the same time, they needed her to send them again.

She sent that the following week, but we are yet to hear anything else for the last month. She has sent 2 emails but had no reply and anytime she calls they just tell her that it's being processed but don't tell her who the CO is.

Anyone else submit in mid October? Have you had any success or feedback?


----------



## karenchrissie

Guys,I need your help/suggestions.It will be our 5th month of waiting on Monday and we havent heard anything yet from our case officer,Do we need to call them to ask what's the progress of our visa or just wait until they grant it?Is there any assurance that they should approved it w/in 6mos. if you apply it in the Philippines??


----------



## hybrideye

Scooper said:


> We applied a month earlier than you on October 12.
> 
> We submitted all documents up front.
> 
> My wife got a call at the start of January saying she needed to send some documents. She explained that they had been sent directly from NSO, but even though they had received the other documents sent at the same time, they needed her to send them again.
> 
> She sent that the following week, but we are yet to hear anything else for the last month. She has sent 2 emails but had no reply and anytime she calls they just tell her that it's being processed but don't tell her who the CO is.
> 
> Anyone else submit in mid October? Have you had any success or feedback?


Hey Mate,

Where one day ahead of you we applied on 11 October, I actually emailed the Embassy in Manila was told I we been allocated to a CO. I also ask who our CO and no info given.

I applied my wife for family sponsored tourist visa she flying on 11 Feb, in good faith she will have her spouse visa before her visa expire (3 months).


----------



## karenchrissie

hybrideye said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Where one day ahead of you we applied on 11 October, I actually emailed the Embassy in Manila was told I we been allocated to a CO. I also ask who our CO and no info given.
> 
> I applied my wife for family sponsored tourist visa she flying on 11 Feb, in good faith she will have her spouse visa before her visa expire (3 months).


Hi hybryideye,which one did you apply first?the Tourist visa or the Spouse visa?thanks


----------



## hybrideye

karenchrissie said:


> Hi hybryideye,which one did you apply first?the Tourist visa or the Spouse visa?thanks


spouse on 11 October then I applied her family sponsored tourist visa 16 January. Now she traveling on her tourist visa it was applied onshore.


----------



## Scooper

hybrideye said:


> spouse on 11 October then I applied her family sponsored tourist visa 16 January. Now she traveling on her tourist visa it was applied onshore.


Thanks for that, I have thought about going down the Tourist Visa route but always think that by the time it's approved the Spouse Visa will be too, so I might as well just wait.


----------



## Scooper

Well what a coincidence, just a few hours after joining here to ask some questions we got the approval on my wife's visa! 

Does anyone have any experience on how long it takes for the passport to return after sending it the embassy?

I need to organise some holidays from work so would like some estimate on when I should do that.


----------



## karenchrissie

Scooper said:


> Well what a coincidence, just a few hours after joining here to ask some questions we got the approval on my wife's visa!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience on how long it takes for the passport to return after sending it the embassy?
> 
> I need to organise some holidays from work so would like some estimate on when I should do that.


congrats scooper!Did your wife received an email that her visa has been approved or a call??Coz im still hoping for my fiancee's visa approval,usually takes 7-10 days to process all the things that you need before flying to OZ.


----------



## Scooper

karenchrissie said:


> congrats scooper!Did your wife received an email that her visa has been approved or a call??Coz im still hoping for my fiancee's visa approval,usually takes 7-10 days to process all the things that you need before flying to OZ.


thanks 

she received an email with an attached document with all the details.

she will drop her passport at the VIA centre tomorrow, so I will plan to meet her and my daughter in cebu in a few weeks!

good luck with your application.


----------



## Singoman

Cristeve said:


> Has anyone who applied in mid-November heard from the Embassy as yet?
> We applied on Nov 12, haven't heard from them as yet...


My wife's application was submitted to the Australian Hugh Commission in Singapore in early Nov. received an acknowledgment letter a couple of weeks later along with forms to obtain police checks and medicals. These were completed in Dec and we have heard nothing since. We did request an update but got back a standard email saying that the applications is being processed and we will contact you if we require further information. The stated processing time in the acknowledgement letter was 5-8 months so all we can do is wait. 3 months have passed just 2 to go with a bit of luck...


----------



## hybrideye

Scooper said:


> Well what a coincidence, just a few hours after joining here to ask some questions we got the approval on my wife's visa!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience on how long it takes for the passport to return after sending it the embassy?
> 
> I need to organise some holidays from work so would like some estimate on when I should do that.


CONGRATS mate! nice to hear someone's got their visa, we all know that ball keep on rolling! all the best to your family!!!


----------



## cjka

Scooper said:


> Well what a coincidence, just a few hours after joining here to ask some questions we got the approval on my wife's visa!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience on how long it takes for the passport to return after sending it the embassy?
> 
> I need to organise some holidays from work so would like some estimate on when I should do that.


Should be pretty quick. They just have to print the visa sticker and stamp it on her passport. It should be less than a week.


----------



## karenchrissie

Has anyone who applied in SEPTEMBER heard from the Embassy as yet?
We applied on Sept12, haven't heard from them yet.Submitted additional document last Dec19 and was forwarded to our CO on the 4th of Jan.We will be sending our new NOIM next week because our 1st NOIM was VOID coz the date had already passed as we are still waiting for the visa approval so we need to submit another one even if our CO didnt told us to do so.Hope that this will be the answer for them to approved our visa.It will be our 5th month of waiting on the 12th of FEB.


----------



## msamosco31

Hello there i just want to inform you guys that my Visa was approved today .... whoooaaaaa the long wait is over, i've been here in Philippines since Feb 8 from a tourist visa in australia ... Im sooooooo Happpyyyyy when i heard it from my agent yesterday and i received email today .... Goodluck to all applicant who still waiting ... Just pray cause God is Good ..... Cheers ....


----------



## Dave N

msamosco31 said:


> Hello there i just want to inform you guys that my Visa was approved today .... whoooaaaaa the long wait is over, i've been here in Philippines since Feb 8 from a tourist visa in australia ... Im sooooooo Happpyyyyy when i heard it from my agent yesterday and i received email today .... Goodluck to all applicant who still waiting ... Just pray cause God is Good ..... Cheers ....


Great to hear msamosco31. Congratulations.


----------



## Cristeve

When did you lodge your application msamosco?


----------



## msamosco31

Cristeve said:


> When did you lodge your application msamosco?


thank you Dave N ....

Last September 8, 2011 Cristeve , i was in australia for a tourist visa thats why it took 5 months before they approved my visa ... They just waiting for me to comeback, actually my Agent ask me to flyback early January but unfortunately my fiance was so busy that time ...


----------



## juneone0601

*309 application from the Philippines*

hello everyone. i am new here on this forum and would like to get a quick clarification with regards to marriage certificate.

i am to apply for 309 and the website is vague re the acceptable MC if lodged from here in Phils. As stated in the 1127 booklet:

*What to provide with your Partner visa application*
When you lodge your application, you must provide:
• if you and your partner are married, a certified copy of the registry extract showing
details of your marriage;
*Note: The department does not consider the decorative marriage certificate to
be acceptable evidence of marriage. You will need to contact the relevant
registering authority in Australia or overseas to request a registry extract. A list
of Australian Registries of Births, Deaths and Marriages can be found on the
internet at NSW Registry of Births Deaths & Marriages*

iv read in immi.ph site that the new way acceptable it to apply in the NSO site which will send the dox directly to immi.ph

further, i want to know if it is advisable to do the health check ahead or best to wait for the official request?

thanks a lot guys... this thread is very helpful esp to newbies like myself.


----------



## juneone0601

msamosco31 said:


> thank you Dave N ....
> 
> Last September 8, 2011 Cristeve , i was in australia for a tourist visa thats why it took 5 months before they approved my visa ... They just waiting for me to comeback, actually my Agent ask me to flyback early January but unfortunately my fiance was so busy that time ...


hello msamosco31... just read your post and want to ask if you applied for tourist visa together with your PMV? i am intending to do the same when i apply for 309. i know that i must be here in the phils before they can grant my PMV but would it be ok to stay more than 3 months there on tourist visa while waiting? also, what visit visa did you apply for, 676 or the sponsored family?

your input would really help me a great deal...thanks.


----------



## juneone0601

ooopsss sorry its spouse visa 309 and not PMV that im applying for...my mistake with the terms...


----------



## juneone0601

*applying for both 309 and 676*



Angelwings28f said:


> I'm applying for both spouse and tourist visa  btw shky when did you have your medical done in davao? was it recent? maybe I should call them again for the second time just to make sure that they don't operate anymore


hello jade,

i will be on the same thing with you, i.e. applying/intending to apply for both spouse and tourist visa. at what stage of the application (for both) are u in now? what kind of tourist visa did you apply for, (676 or the sponsored family)?

it would really boost me up if we could share experience/timeline along the way...

cheers,

rachel


----------



## Cristeve

Hi guys, my Fiance's visa was approved on Monday !
No CO assigned, jut recieved sms & email.

We applied Nov 15....so exactly 3 months, would have been sooner if not for xmas holiday.


----------



## Dave N

We got married yesterday.
Now the fun of the 820/801 visa as most has to be done over again.


----------



## ziller

Dave N said:


> We got married yesterday.
> Now the fun of the 820/801 visa as most has to be done over again.


been there done that and not really as there osnt much difference actually


----------



## karenchrissie

Cristeve said:


> Hi guys, my Fiance's visa was approved on Monday !
> No CO assigned, jut recieved sms & email.
> 
> We applied Nov 15....so exactly 3 months, would have been sooner if not for xmas holiday.


hello cristeve does your fiancee received an email or did they mail her all the documents that she sent to them?


----------



## Cristeve

karenchrissie said:


> hello cristeve does your fiancee received an email or did they mail her all the documents that she sent to them?


Yes she received email on Monday and SMS on Tuesday that visa is granted and that all documents will be sent to her house, which have already been received.


----------



## karenchrissie

The long wait is over!my fiancee's visa has been approved!!5mos and 2 days!!thankyou so much lord,visa has been approved yesterday valentines day and documents arrived today!!im so happy!!


----------



## Cristeve

karenchrissie said:


> The long wait is over!my fiancee's visa has been approved!!5mos and 2 days!!thankyou so much lord,visa has been approved yesterday valentines day and documents arrived today!!im so happy!!


Congrats, very happy for you


----------



## shky

*hi*



Dave N said:


> We got married yesterday.
> Now the fun of the 820/801 visa as most has to be done over again.


I lodged ( 820/801) mine the other day... god bless to both of us....


----------



## Cristeve

So much happened in 1 week !
I was granted my Subclass 300 visa and then yesterday i had a home pregnancy test & it is positive


----------



## Gabriel

Hi Everyone,

I am just new in this forum, we are about to lodge our 309 visa application in Manila via courier. Can anyone suggest the fastest and reliable courier (accredited by Australian Embassy)? I am not so sure as to the address where i can send the application though i know the australian embassy address in Manila.

I truly appreciate your help.

Thanks a lot.

God bless you all.


----------



## Adyhottie

Gabriel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am just new in this forum, we are about to lodge our 309 visa application in Manila via courier. Can anyone suggest the fastest and reliable courier (accredited by Australian Embassy)? I am not so sure as to the address where i can send the application though i know the australian embassy address in Manila.
> 
> I truly appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> God bless you all.


You have to call the embassy first to schedule for pick up in your house and then they will get the documents in your house and send it to the embassy. Call the embassy first and schedule it before sending.


----------



## tourist in cairns

karenchrissie said:


> Has anyone who applied in SEPTEMBER heard from the Embassy as yet?
> We applied on Sept12, haven't heard from them yet.Submitted additional document last Dec19 and was forwarded to our CO on the 4th of Jan.We will be sending our new NOIM next week because our 1st NOIM was VOID coz the date had already passed as we are still waiting for the visa approval so we need to submit another one even if our CO didnt told us to do so.Hope that this will be the answer for them to approved our visa.It will be our 5th month of waiting on the 12th of FEB.


hey we applied same date, i dotn heard anything then from my CO untill now. i paased my additional doc to last January after our xmas holiday in australia


----------



## tourist in cairns

juneone0601 said:


> hello msamosco31... just read your post and want to ask if you applied for tourist visa together with your PMV? i am intending to do the same when i apply for 309. i know that i must be here in the phils before they can grant my PMV but would it be ok to stay more than 3 months there on tourist visa while waiting? also, what visit visa did you apply for, 676 or the sponsored family?
> 
> your input would really help me a great deal...thanks.


you can apply a tourist visa anytime you wanted while your 309 on process once you go home you just let your CO know your in th ephil maybe at the time you come back your visa is ready already. me and my kids went for tourist visa while my 309 visa on process


----------



## youngchi

Did i read it right 2 or 3 spouse-visa 309 applicants now? Good to see that as i also gunna apply this feb..just still waiting for afp cert of my husband..

Question:

How long does afp cert. Usually takes?.. We keep waitin for it..

I worried he has traffic offence 10 years ago,he got fine and still payin for it.. Could that affect our application? Is the traffic offence with fine a crime?

And in the form 40sp part-d page 43, does he have to answer yes to this questions:

1.have u ever been convcted of a crime or offence in any country including any conviction which is now removed from official records?

2.have u ever been charged with any offence that is currently awaiting legal action?

Hope someone can enlighten me..or share if someone been into same situation ..cheers


----------



## plantronics

*evidencing*

Hi everyone. I applied for PMV 300 last week of September and was granted 2nd week of Feb. 
* earlier today I went to VIA CENTRE in Makati to have visa evidencing

my question is are they supposed to get the grant notification letter together with passport to be submitted to the Embassy? Im just worried they wont give it back since I don't have a spare copy of that grant notification letter. Please help.Thanks


----------



## tourist in cairns

blessie said:


> Hello shy26, we lodge our application last Sept.12, 2011 and submitted all the required docs. But one week before the said date, I did my medical health check and they are the one who forwarded the results to the embassy.


HI Blesie did you get your visa already i think we got same month i passed mine too last sept 12 havent heard untill now?/ tnx


----------



## shy26

tourist in cairns said:


> HI Blesie did you get your visa already i think we got same month i passed mine too last sept 12 havent heard untill now?/ tnx


Hi tourist in Cairns,where did you lodge your application? and what subclass?
try to contact your Case officer you might hear from them.


----------



## tourist in cairns

shy26 said:


> Hi tourist in Cairns,where did you lodge your application? and what subclass?
> try to contact your Case officer you might hear from them.


subclass 309 here in cebu via office


----------



## msamosco31

youngchi said:


> Did i read it right 2 or 3 spouse-visa 309 applicants now? Good to see that as i also gunna apply this feb..just still waiting for afp cert of my husband..
> 
> Question:
> 
> How long does afp cert. Usually takes?.. We keep waitin for it..
> 
> I worried he has traffic offence 10 years ago,he got fine and still payin for it.. Could that affect our application? Is the traffic offence with fine a crime?
> 
> And in the form 40sp part-d page 43, does he have to answer yes to this questions:
> 
> 1.have u ever been convcted of a crime or offence in any country including any conviction which is now removed from official records?
> 
> 2.have u ever been charged with any offence that is currently awaiting legal action?
> 
> Hope someone can enlighten me..or share if someone been into same situation ..cheers


i think that question is for u not for ur partner, if u have any legal matters, checked yes, No need to worry that question is all for u ...


----------



## msamosco31

plantronics said:


> Hi everyone. I applied for PMV 300 last week of September and was granted 2nd week of Feb.
> * earlier today I went to VIA CENTRE in Makati to have visa evidencing
> 
> my question is are they supposed to get the grant notification letter together with passport to be submitted to the Embassy? Im just worried they wont give it back since I don't have a spare copy of that grant notification letter. Please help.Thanks


They will give you a copy of grant notification letter together with your all documents and aside from hard copy They will send it to your email so don't worry ....


----------



## hybrideye

any good news guys?... It seems to be quite no approval for the past weeks


----------



## blessie

tourist in cairns said:


> HI Blesie did you get your visa already i think we got same month i passed mine too last sept 12 havent heard untill now?/ tnx


Hi tourist in cairns. yup, it has been granted last January 13, 2012. Exactly 4mos of waiting and I'm already here in OZ. I had a discrepancy on my first name but after gathering all the required docs and submit to them ASAP it goes quickly. Call your CO for follow up every now and then it really helps. God bless.


----------



## tourist in cairns

blessie said:


> Hi tourist in cairns. yup, it has been granted last January 13, 2012. Exactly 4mos of waiting and I'm already here in OZ. I had a discrepancy on my first name but after gathering all the required docs and submit to them ASAP it goes quickly. Call your CO for follow up every now and then it really helps. God bless.


Woow thats so nice mate,yours was 309 we emailed them but they dont reply how to call them did you email every week? hey im now 16 weeks preggy and we inform them and dont heard from my Co they are so rude..yours so quick wooow


----------



## blessie

tourist in cairns said:


> Woow thats so nice mate,yours was 309 we emailed them but they dont reply how to call them did you email every week? hey im now 16 weeks preggy and we inform them and dont heard from my Co they are so rude..yours so quick wooow


Mine is PMV300, different. Yes,I did a call and emails. 
They sent an email that our application was currently being processed and the CO will get in touch if further documents are required. After a month our CO emailed me asking for proof and a court order with regard to the change of my first name. It took me a month to complete those docs. It's a case by case basis. Yours may be different. You just have to be patient you will be the next.


----------



## tourist in cairns

blessie said:


> Mine is PMV300, different. Yes,I did a call and emails.
> They sent an email that our application was currently being processed and the CO will get in touch if further documents are required. After a month our CO emailed me asking for proof and a court order with regard to the change of my first name. It took me a month to complete those docs. It's a case by case basis. Yours may be different. You just have to be patient you will be the next.


yes i think cause mine is subclass 309 and i got two dependants in my aplication yes right just patient hope mine be soon missing Oz and my kids cant wait to be back there tnx mate...


----------



## IMkddj

Has anyone applied temp. Partner visa without having a job yet? Coz in the form they're asking about employment status. Just worried that it might affect the chance of granting the partner visa. What do reckon guys?

Regards, 
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Hi, Is there anybody who could help me. I applied my 309 visa last nov, 2011 but until now havent got any news from my CO. I already miss my husband and wanted to be with him very soon. I read from some of your post guys, that while waiting for the 309 decision you applied for a 679 visa. I am asking what are the documents did you submit when you apply this visa? I heard that it is better to apply 676 than 679 coz the process is shorter. I just want to know what are the documents do i need to submit? Thanks


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:



> Hi, Is there anybody who could help me. I applied my 309 visa last nov, 2011 but until now havent got any news from my CO. I already miss my husband and wanted to be with him very soon. I read from some of your post guys, that while waiting for the 309 decision you applied for a 679 visa. I am asking what are the documents did you submit when you apply this visa? I heard that it is better to apply 676 than 679 coz the process is shorter. I just want to know what are the documents do i need to submit? Thanks


Hello Sam,
You can apply a tourist visa while waiting. I did that when I applied Prospective Marriage visa. You need form 48R, invitation letter from your partner, and proof that you applied 309 visa. State in your application that you want to be with your partner while waiting for the decision of your 309. Include some photos and evidences that shows your relationship. 
Visit www.immi.gov.au to know more about Tourist visa.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Thanks IMkddj for the info really appreciate it and glad to received this kind of info. Which visa did you apply and how many months it was granted?


----------



## samnicole

Hi Tourist in cairns, 
Just wanna ask if there is any news about your 309 application? I applied last nov, 18 but havent got any news from my CO....How did you communicate with your CO? Did you sent any email or did you call them directly? Thanks


----------



## tourist in cairns

samnicole said:


> Hi Tourist in cairns,
> Just wanna ask if there is any news about your 309 application? I applied last nov, 18 but havent got any news from my CO....


Nah we emailed the CO for Many times but they replied that still on final process is nearly 7 mos for our visa now. we even told them about my 17 weeks pregancy but they dont mind. but were expecting to get it before i will reach 6 mos cause will be hard for me to travel. so where you filled your application? you can visit OZ if you want while your visa on 309 on process just go home once is approved. we just go home from oz thinking will get my 309 for only 6 mos.. i heard and read upto 12 mos for risk country.. update me too about your aplication and where you in OZ going? Cheers


----------



## samnicole

I lodge my application here in phils., I submitted all the additional req end of feb. I received last email from them march 5 saying that my application is still on process. Since then I havent get any updates from them. It's really hard to be away from your husband. What visa did you apply for tourist? is it 676 or 679? what are the documents did you submit? right now i dont have any job so is it okay to apply for a tourist visa? Thanks i will let you update bout the status of my appliaction and let me know too about yours LOLZ....Thanks


----------



## tourist in cairns

samnicole said:


> I lodge my application here in phils., I submitted all the additional req end of feb. I received last email from them march 5 saying that my application is still on process. Since then I havent get any updates from them. It's really hard to be away from your husband. What visa did you apply for tourist? is it 676 or 679? what are the documents did you submit? right now i dont have any job so is it okay to apply for a tourist visa? Thanks i will let you update bout the status of my appliaction and let me know too about yours LOLZ....Thanks


676 nah you dont need any document of your only from your hubby i been in tourist visa for 3 times togther with my kids last xmas injust 10 days you will get your tourist visa. i lodge mine here in cebu mine is 309 defacto visa.the ddocuments you will needed is same what the other lady telling you if your in cebu go to Via office for more info will be very quick for you


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> Thanks IMkddj for the info really appreciate it and glad to received this kind of info. Which visa did you apply and how many months it was granted?


You're welcome Sam,
I applied PMV subclass 300, it was granted 4 mos. from lodgement. I applied TV few days after lodging PMV. Normal processing is 7 days from the day you got your CO.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> I lodge my application here in phils., I submitted all the additional req end of feb. I received last email from them march 5 saying that my application is still on process. Since then I havent get any updates from them. It's really hard to be away from your husband. What visa did you apply for tourist? is it 676 or 679? what are the documents did you submit? right now i dont have any job so is it okay to apply for a tourist visa? Thanks i will let you update bout the status of my appliaction and let me know too about yours LOLZ....Thanks


Hey Sam,
If they didn't contact you it means everything is doing ok. Just give them more time to process your appli. 
And yes you can apply TV, just visit www.immi.gov.au to know more about what to do. Everything you need to know is there.

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Thanks tourist in cairns, this info is very helpful. I received a message from my CO yesterday that my application is "on the final stage"..Is there anyone received the same message? If so from this date how many more weeks/months do i need to wait till I get into a final stage? Is this 100% sure that i might get approve? thanks...

To IMkddj,
Thanks as well. I dont know if I still pursue my TV application as I received an email from them yesterday saying that my application is on "the Final Stage". You have any idea how many weeks/months do i need to wait until I get into a final stage? Thanks


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> Thanks tourist in cairns, this info is very helpful. I received a message from my CO yesterday that my application is "on the final stage"..Is there anyone received the same message? If so from this date how many more weeks/months do i need to wait till I get into a final stage? Is this 100% sure that i might get approve? thanks...
> 
> To IMkddj,
> Thanks as well. I dont know if I still pursue my TV application as I received an email from them yesterday saying that my application is on "the Final Stage". You have any idea how many weeks/months do i need to wait until I get into a final stage? Thanks


Hiya Sam,
Ohhh thats a good news. If your CO said that I reckon you don't need to apply TV. Just wait until they contact you again. To be honest with you I have no idea how long its gonna take. Could be weeks or a month. It's just hard to say coz its always depend on the CO.
And I think you're gonna get your visa. They will tell you if something is bothering them. But I'm not giving you assurance. Uhmm here's the thing, If you submitted an honest appli. and qualify to the criteria, then you don't have to worry.
Have faith )

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Thanks IMkddj,
I think the best thing to do is wait until further advice from the CO. I hope for the best...Thanks again for the good info and good advice.


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> Thanks IMkddj,
> I think the best thing to do is wait until further advice from the CO. I hope for the best...Thanks again for the good info and good advice.


Welcome Sam,
I wish you all the best!

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## tourist in cairns

samnicole said:


> Thanks tourist in cairns, this info is very helpful. I received a message from my CO yesterday that my application is "on the final stage"..Is there anyone received the same message? If so from this date how many more weeks/months do i need to wait till I get into a final stage? Is this 100% sure that i might get approve? thanks...
> 
> To IMkddj,
> Thanks as well. I dont know if I still pursue my TV application as I received an email from them yesterday saying that my application is on "the Final Stage". You have any idea how many weeks/months do i need to wait until I get into a final stage? Thanks


I got same email from My CO i think if a nice CO officer handle our case we will get our visa approve quickly but if the CO is a strick one maybe she will wait more mos lol a lot of of pinay got the visa for 6 mos even some they get a bit of problem but some took so long.. im aplication is nearly 7 mos and they said they always email the Co so they will give our visa earlier some work some wont.. just good luck to all of us. im really praying they give my visa earlier so i can still travel i read only 7 mos is allowed to travel my partner want me to give birth hope CO got a heart...


----------



## samnicole

Thanks IMkddj , How about your application? is it already granted? if so what subclass and how many months did you wait to get your visa approve?


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> Thanks IMkddj , How about your application? is it already granted? if so what subclass and how many months did you wait to get your visa approve?


Hi Sam,
I applied PMV subclass 300 and it was granted Dec. 8 last year. 
4 months after lodging it. Actually just 3 mos. It took a month for me to send my Police check and medical in Aus. Embassy in the Philippines.. since I was in Australia via tourist visa during the processing. 
Will be lodging Temporary/Permanent Partner visa at the end of the month.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Hi IMkddj,
Wow your lucky to got your visa in 4months. goodluck to your new application. 


sam


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> Hi IMkddj,
> Wow your lucky to got your visa in 4months. goodluck to your new application.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, really preparing the 2nd stage visa well. It's really important )
You'll get yours too!

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## samnicole

Hi Guys, Finally the long wait is over got my visa approved yesterday yeheeeeyyy...
Visa Applied: Nov, 18, 2011
Application Received: Nov. 22, 2011
Medical: Yes Nov. 24, 2011
Police Check: Yes along with the application
Additional Docs submitted end of February
Visa Granted : April 4, 2012
After 4 months and 17 days

Yess God is really great....So for those who are still waiting just be patient and keeps praying....

Sam


----------



## samnicole

*Hi*

To IMkddj: Thanks I got mine yesterday...Gudluck to your new appli...

SAm


----------



## IMkddj

samnicole said:


> To IMkddj: Thanks I got mine yesterday...Gudluck to your new appli...
> 
> SAm


Congrats Sam! ) that's a good news! 
God bless you..

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## diane1220

Hi! I'm new here. I had lodged my 309 application last Nov. 4, and received a confirmation from the immi on Nov.8. I had my medical exactly 1 week from the day I lodged my application. I'm occasionally submitting addt'l docus even when not ask to. And I regularly emails the immi asking about the progress of my application. They keep telling me that my application is already on the last stage of assessing. Any thought anyone on how long would it still take for the decision to come. Thanks!


----------



## diane1220

Hi! Anyone here who lodged their application last Nov and still waiting? All the best for us! God bless us. =)


----------



## msamosco31

hello guys just a piece of advice ... don't speak in tagalog cause this is an australian forum everyone can read this specially the aussie people, how they can answer you if they didn't understand what your saying ... as much as possible try to speak in their language they might get annoyed if your in australia and still speak in our language ... respect them by talking in english ...


cheers guys ... goodluck to your application


----------



## tourist in cairns

msamosco31 said:


> hello guys just a piece of advice ... don't speak in tagalog cause this is an australian forum everyone can read this specially the aussie people, how they can answer you if they didn't understand what your saying ... as much as possible try to speak in their language they might get annoyed if your in australia and still speak in our language ... restpect them by talking in english ...
> 
> cheers guys ... goodluck to your application


yep yep rite our apology.. sorry


----------



## diane1220

msamosco31 said:


> hello guys just a piece of advice ... don't speak in tagalog cause this is an australian forum everyone can read this specially the aussie people, how they can answer you if they didn't understand what your saying ... as much as possible try to speak in their language they might get annoyed if your in australia and still speak in our language ... restpect them by talking in english ...
> 
> cheers guys ... goodluck to your application


Hello Msamosco31,

I got your point but please do note that this thread is about applications from the Philippines. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know, this particular thread was created in order to assist or help each other with regards to applications, to advice one another based on previous experiences, and of course to encourage and give moral support to each other while waiting for the result of each one's application.

Yes indeed, everyone's applying under the partner visa category but not everyone here who are applying or have applied for Australian Visa are fluent in English. Being in a relationship with Australians doesn't give us the guarantee or assurance of being experts in English.

So what am I saying? Of course, sometimes we really need to converse using our own main language, which is Filipino, in order to convey our thoughts so that the audience of this particular thread, who are by the way actually addressed to Filipinos may understand and relate on the topic.

Just a thought. Nevertheless, I respect Australians and other foreigners in this forum. =)

Cheers and God bless us all! =)


----------



## msamosco31

diane1220 said:


> Hello Msamosco31,
> 
> I got your point but please do note that this thread is about applications from the Philippines. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know, this particular thread was created in order to assist or help each other with regards to applications, to advice one another based on previous experiences, and of course to encourage and give moral support to each other while waiting for the result of each one's application.
> 
> Yes indeed, everyone's applying under the partner visa category but not everyone here who are applying or have applied for Australian Visa are fluent in English. Being in a relationship with Australians doesn't give us the guarantee or assurance of being experts in English.
> 
> So what am I saying? Of course, sometimes we really need to converse using our own main language, which is Filipino, in order to convey our thoughts so that the audience of this particular thread, who are by the way actually addressed to Filipinos may understand and relate on the topic.
> 
> Just a thought. Nevertheless, I respect Australians and other foreigners in this forum. =)
> 
> Cheers and God bless us all! =)


hello diane1220,

yes understood but try to backread on this forum, the moderator doesn't allowed us to speak in our language, they deleted some post which was written in tagalog ... there's no rule of being fluent in english here, as long as u express yourself in english that's best suits you, i also was not good in english but im trying my best to learn, don't get offended by my comment we are all here to help each other in the end ... don't worry nobody won't correct your grammar here unlike in other filipino forum.

cheers,
msamosco31


----------



## diane1220

AngelaMay said:


> Hi diane1220 mas mabilis nga na receive yung application mo sa immi kasi 4 days lang.
> sa akin umabot pa ng 1 week mahigit naku lalo na cgro pag allocate ng CO..
> Sana ma grant na yung visa mo at yung mga naghihintay na nang matagal..
> ako na man, hintay nalang muna...


All we can do is pray and wait. =) All the best for us! =)


----------



## AngelaMay

diane1220 said:


> Hello Msamosco31,
> 
> I got your point but please do note that this thread is about applications from the Philippines. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know, this particular thread was created in order to assist or help each other with regards to applications, to advice one another based on previous experiences, and of course to encourage and give moral support to each other while waiting for the result of each one's application.
> 
> Yes indeed, everyone's applying under the partner visa category but not everyone here who are applying or have applied for Australian Visa are fluent in English. Being in a relationship with Australians doesn't give us the guarantee or assurance of being experts in English.
> 
> So what am I saying? Of course, sometimes we really need to converse using our own main language, which is Filipino, in order to convey our thoughts so that the audience of this particular thread, who are by the way actually addressed to Filipinos may understand and relate on the topic.
> 
> Just a thought. Nevertheless, I respect Australians and other foreigners in this forum. =)
> 
> Cheers and God bless us all! =)


diane 1220 you're right..this thread is purely addressed to Filipinos and not all of us ( including myself ) can speak or talk in english very well..


----------



## diane1220

msamosco31 said:


> hello diane1220,
> 
> yes understood but try to backread on this forum, the moderator doesn't allowed us to speak in our language, they deleted some post which was written in tagalog ... there's no rule of being fluent in english here, as long as u express yourself in english that's best suits you, i also was not good in english but im trying my best to learn, don't get offended by my comment we are all here to help each other in the end ... don't worry nobody won't correct your grammar here unlike in other filipino forum.
> 
> cheers,
> msamosco31


Hi Msamosco31,

No worries, I'm not offended. 

Anyway, Sorry for that. But i thought that this particular thread is about applications of Filipinos here in the Philippines, so I thought that may be it is better to speak in Filipino so as to be well understood by others. However, I didn't know that the moderator forbids users here to use other language aside from English even if a particular thread was addressed to a particular set of audience. I only got to registered yesterday so I wasn't familiar with the rules and all.

By the way, thanks for the thought. 

Cheers,
Diane


----------



## diane1220

AngelaMay said:


> diane 1220 you're right..this thread is purely addressed to Filipinos and not all of us ( including myself ) can speak or talk in english very well..


Yes Angela, I also thought so. But as msamosco31 said, the moderators here forbid the usage of other language aside from English. I only learned that now for I am new in this forum.  By the way, to what particular place in Aussie are you settling down after the grant of your visa?


----------



## foxycrazy

Hi Everyone, 

I passed my PMV application mid-Feb 2012. As of this writing, I haven't heard from a CO yet that my application is already being handled. Hope they'll get to asses it soon! 

Anyway, I realized recently my NBI clearance will expire 1st week of June 2012. But the NBI Clearance document I attached to my application is the original one (not photocopy). You think I would have any problems with it? Since I haven't got any CO asking for a new NBI clearance yet, you think they would still ask me to secure a latest one once they see my application?

Also, is it a requirement now that NBI clearance should be in the new biometrics format or the old one using finger print stamps is still accepted? As I secured mine last June 2011, and NBI changed their system July 2011.

How long is it to secure an NBI clearance this days? As before, I just get it in Park Square Makati City, and you can easily get it within 15minutes. I heard now with their new system, I have to go to their main office, and releasing of NBI clearances is of limited slots? Is this true? Hope someone can enlighten me with this.

Thanks in advance for the help and answers.


----------



## foxycrazy

Hi Angelmay


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> anyone lodge their application on the last week of february? meron bang updates? meron na ba kayong CO?wala pa akong natanggap na updates sa application ko after ko na lodge...


Hi AngelMay,

We passed our applications the same month.  I also haven't got a CO yet, but the embassy already emailed me for the med exam. Have you done yours?

Hopefully we can get our applications assessed soon! Most of the members shared in this thread got their visas approximately 4 months (more or less). Cross fingers for us!


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I passed my PMV application mid-Feb 2012. As of this writing, I haven't heard from a CO yet that my application is already being handled. Hope they'll get to asses it soon!
> 
> Anyway, I realized recently my NBI clearance will expire 1st week of June 2012. But the NBI Clearance document I attached to my application is the original one (not photocopy). You think I would have any problems with it? Since I haven't got any CO asking for a new NBI clearance yet, you think they would still ask me to secure a latest one once they see my application?
> 
> Also, is it a requirement now that NBI clearance should be in the new biometrics format or the old one using finger print stamps is still accepted? As I secured mine last June 2011, and NBI changed their system July 2011.
> 
> How long is it to secure an NBI clearance this days? As before, I just get it in Park Square Makati City, and you can easily get it within 15minutes. I heard now with their new system, I have to go to their main office, and releasing of NBI clearances is of limited slots? Is this true? Hope someone can enlighten me with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and answers.


Hi Foxycrazy,

Better get and secure a new one now. Don't worry, you don't need to have your previous nbi clearance to apply for a new one for there's no more renewal of NBI. With the new system, you need to re-apply again from the start because everything now is digital including the biometrics.

Cheers,
Diane


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Hi AngelaMay,
> 
> It's normal kasi within the waiting time kapa. According to them, 8weeks before ma-assign sa CO ang application. And as of March26, yung mga naglodged palang last jan.9 naaassess nila. More patience. =)


Hi Diane1220,

Thanks for the info on the applications being assessed now. I frequently visit the phil-aus website regarding the visa processing schedule, and up to now its still stuck to March 19, that they are still assessing Dec 20 applicants for the partner visa. May I ask how did you know the updated schedule, so I can also check it once in a while, that is if you don't mind sharing. 

Wow so 8 weeks is the standard back log, how come now its already 12 weeks backlog! huhuhuhu... hopefully we can get our visas approved soon!


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Diane1220,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the applications being assessed now. I frequently visit the phil-aus website regarding the visa processing schedule, and up to now its still stuck to March 19, that they are still assessing Dec 20 applicants for the partner visa. May I ask how did you know the updated schedule, so I can also check it once in a while, that is if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Wow so 8 weeks is the standard back log, how come now its already 12 weeks backlog! huhuhuhu... hopefully we can get our visas approved soon!


Hello Foxycrazy,

here's the immi's newly updated site to check the processing time: Visa processing times - Australian Embassy
Hope that helps. 

Yes, lets keep our faith and let our spirits up. More prayers and faith helps.


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Hi Foxycrazy,
> 
> Better get and secure a new one now. Don't worry, you don't need to have your previous nbi clearance to apply for a new one for there's no more renewal of NBI. With the new system, you need to re-apply again from the start because everything now is digital including the biometrics.
> 
> Cheers,
> Diane


Thanks Diane! Appreciate it.  Are you from Manila? Would you have an idea on the new process to secure NBI Clearance? Coz I read somewhere that they only accommodate 400 applicants per day, and I have to be in the main office as early as 4am coz slots run out pretty quick. Is this still true?


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Thanks Diane! Appreciate it.  Are you from Manila? Would you have an idea on the new process to secure NBI Clearance? Coz I read somewhere that they only accommodate 400 applicants per day, and I have to be in the main office as early as 4am coz slots run out pretty quick. Is this still true?


Yes, that's so true. So better go and get from NBI Taft, that's infront of Madocs (Manila Doctor's hosp) . Based on my experience, I submitted my NBI together with the important docus when I lodged my application last Nov, but my CO emailed and asked me last Jan to get a new one, which I did. Then upon applying for the new NBI, under the new system, I was told that I need to comeback after 2-3weeks so I asked for the help of a fixer.  Then i got my clearance a day after.


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Hi Foxycrazy,
> 
> Better get and secure a new one now. Don't worry, you don't need to have your previous nbi clearance to apply for a new one for there's no more renewal of NBI. With the new system, you need to re-apply again from the start because everything now is digital including the biometrics.
> 
> Cheers,
> Diane


Hi Diane,

Just read from one of your posts that your CO asked you for an updated NBI clearance? When was the expiration date of your NBI clearance when CO asked for a new one last January?

Thanks!


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Hello Foxycrazy,
> 
> here's the immi's newly updated site to check the processing time: Visa processing times - Australian Embassy
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Yes, lets keep our faith and let our spirits up. More prayers and faith helps.


Thank you so much Diane! You're really helpful.  I didn't know Aus embassy-Mla has a new website now. Been checking on their old website and was already getting impatient coz they don't update it. ;p thanks for the link!

Yeah more prayers and faith for God is good.  You'll get you visa soon! 

Cheers!


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> Just read from one of your posts that your CO asked you for an updated NBI clearance? When was the expiration date of your NBI clearance when CO asked for a new one last January?
> 
> Thanks!


About two months from the date she asked me to get a new one. On your post earlier, you said that you still don't have CO and you're nbi will expire on June. So maybe its best to get a new one, because we can't tell when will your visa be granted. It's better safe than sorry.


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Thank you so much Diane! You're really helpful.  I didn't know Aus embassy-Mla has a new website now. Been checking on their old website and was already getting impatient coz they don't update it. ;p thanks for the link!
> 
> Yeah more prayers and faith for God is good.  You'll get you visa soon!
> 
> Cheers!


No worries!  Yes, fingers crossed. Lets all pray for the speedy processing of our applications.  God bless us!


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Yes, that's so true. So better go and get from NBI Taft, that's infront of Madocs (Manila Doctor's hosp) . Based on my experience, I submitted my NBI together with the important docus when I lodged my application last Nov, but my CO emailed and asked me last Jan to get a new one, which I did. Then upon applying for the new NBI, under the new system, I was told that I need to comeback after 2-3weeks so I asked for the help of a fixer.  Then i got my clearance a day after.


Oh wow, 2-3 weeks? So I really should process mine ASAP! Hehe. By the way, may I ask, would you know why the CO asked you for a new NBI clearance? When was the expiration date of yours when CO asked for a new one last January?

Thanks!


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> About two months from the date she asked me to get a new one. On your post earlier, you said that you still don't have CO and you're nbi will expire on June. So maybe its best to get a new one, because we can't tell when will your visa be granted. It's better safe than sorry.


Yeah, was thinking of that too from your replies. Better get it now so when the CO asks for it, its readily available to submit, or you think I should submit it before a CO handles my application?


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Oh wow, 2-3 weeks? So I really should process mine ASAP! Hehe. By the way, may I ask, would you know why the CO asked you for a new NBI clearance? When was the expiration date of yours when CO asked for a new one last January?
> 
> Thanks!


The expiration of my previous nbi was march, so she asked me last Jan to get a new one. NBI clearance are valid for one year from the day it is released but of course even if ours are still valid, the immi needs a new and recent one in order to better assess our character and all.


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> The expiration of my previous nbi was march, so she asked me last Jan to get a new one. NBI clearance are valid for one year from the day it is released but of course even if ours are still valid, the immi needs a new and recent one in order to better assess our character and all.


Alright! Cool. Thanks again!


----------



## samnicole

Hi Dianne 1220,
Thanks, I was also surprised when my husband called me yesterday saying that my visa was granted. I thought at first he is just joking coz i read lots of post here that some appli tooks min of 5 months tp process....My CO ask me to submit add'l docs such as NBI clearance, cenomar of my husband and a marriage cert. I submitted all of these end of feb. Then march 5 we received an email saying that my application is till on process. Then end of march we received an email saying that my appliation is on the final stage...Check you CO and ask for the progress of your appli...Im sure your the next...Goodluck and keeps on praying...

Sam


----------



## diane1220

samnicole said:


> Hi Dianne 1220,
> Thanks, I was also surprised when my husband called me yesterday saying that my visa was granted. I thought at first he is just joking coz i read lots of post here that some appli tooks min of 5 months tp process....My CO ask me to submit add'l docs such as NBI clearance, cenomar of my husband and a marriage cert. I submitted all of these end of feb. Then march 5 we received an email saying that my application is till on process. Then end of march we received an email saying that my appliation is on the final stage...Check you CO and ask for the progress of your appli...Im sure your the next...Goodluck and keeps on praying...
> 
> Sam


Hello Sam,

When are you going to Oz? And where in Oz is your husband living? Yes, I'll call them next week after the holiday. Hope I get mine soon.  Thanks!


----------



## IMkddj

msamosco31 said:


> hello guys just a piece of advice ... don't speak in tagalog cause this is an australian forum everyone can read this specially the aussie people, how they can answer you if they didn't understand what your saying ... as much as possible try to speak in their language they might get annoyed if your in australia and still speak in our language ... respect them by talking in english ...
> 
> cheers guys ... goodluck to your application


Hi msamsco,

There's nothing wrong with speaking in tagalog but I do agree with you since this is australian forum.


----------



## Jose Marc

msamosco31 said:


> hello guys just a piece of advice ... don't speak in tagalog cause this is an australian forum everyone can read this specially the aussie people, how they can answer you if they didn't understand what your saying ... as much as possible try to speak in their language they might get annoyed if your in australia and still speak in our language ... respect them by talking in english ...
> 
> cheers guys ... goodluck to your application


thank you for reiterating the rules...

action has been properly taken...


----------



## AngelaMay

diane1220 said:


> Yes Angela, I also thought so. But as msamosco31 said, the moderators here forbid the usage of other language aside from English. I only learned that now for I am new in this forum.  By the way, to what particular place in Aussie are you settling down after the grant of your visa?


Hi diane1220 Ok no more Tagalog thing on this thread..what I also thought that it would be ok to use our own language to communicate our fellows here.heheh
diane1220 are u now in Oz? I'll be settling down in Melbourne..I hope everything will be ok with my application..

Cheers!

Angela


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> Hi AngelMay,
> 
> We passed our applications the same month.  I also haven't got a CO yet, but the embassy already emailed me for the med exam. Have you done yours?
> 
> Hopefully we can get our applications assessed soon! Most of the members shared in this thread got their visas approximately 4 months (more or less). Cross fingers for us!


Hi foxycrazy are u applying for PMV 300? we applied the same month. I received an email from them requesting for medical on March 4 then after that no more updates...I've done with my medicals, how about yours?


----------



## sugarstoned

AngelaMay said:


> Hi foxycrazy are u applying for PMV 300? we applied the same month. I received an email from them requesting for medical on March 4 then after that no more updates...I've done with my medicals, how about yours?


When did you sent in your application? I just had my medicals last April 3 and hoping for an email saying I have been assigned a CO. But then again some were saying they havent heard anything apart from an email asking for a medical exam and was approved several months after. I applied for 309.


----------



## Jose Marc

AngelaMay said:


> Hi diane1220 Ok no more Tagalog thing on this thread..what I also thought that it would be ok to use our own language to communicate our fellows here.heheh
> diane1220 are u now in Oz? I'll be settling down in Melbourne..I hope everything will be ok with my application..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Angela


it is common courtesy to use the language understood by all individuals in a forum such as this... furthermore, the rules require it as such... do read it here under no. 6...

i hope this clarifies the matter...

thanks.

respectfully yours,

MARC


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> Hi foxycrazy are u applying for PMV 300? we applied the same month. I received an email from them requesting for medical on March 4 then after that no more updates...I've done with my medicals, how about yours?


yeah, we did apply the same month, and yes i applied for PMV 300 too. Done with medicals as well, but no updates so far. Praying so hard to get our visa grants soon.


----------



## tourist in cairns

foxycrazy said:


> yeah, we did apply the same month, and yes i applied for PMV 300 too. Done with medicals as well, but no updates so far. Praying so hard to get our visa grants soon.


PMV 300 more quicker to get the approval thna our subclass 309.. good luck


----------



## batangasblade

Dave N said:


> I don't know when it came into force but it is in the visa grant notification that I received last Friday.
> Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your passport with the visa
> attached. Also, you are required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas to attend the Predeparture
> seminar, visit ---.cfo.gov.ph


I also received a Visa Grant Notification stating the same info, to undergo Pre-Departure Seminar by the CFO. I've red some posts here that says it's not necessary, some says it is. I am married to a Filipino with Aussie residence visa, and been to Aussie for 2 years under 457. Currently, Im waiting for the response of CFO if still need to have this PDOS.


----------



## msamosco31

batangasblade said:


> I also received a Visa Grant Notification stating the same info, to undergo Pre-Departure Seminar by the CFO. I've red some posts here that says it's not necessary, some says it is. I am married to a Filipino with Aussie residence visa, and been to Aussie for 2 years under 457. Currently, Im waiting for the response of CFO if still need to have this PDOS.


If you want to settle in Australia for good, ofcourse you need that CFO certificate, it is mandatory for us Filipino to take that seminar, they will not allowed you to leave without that sticker ...


----------



## david&marilen

my partner visa granted and onshore dec 16,2011.


----------



## foxycrazy

tourist in cairns said:


> PMV 300 more quicker to get the approval thna our subclass 309.. good luck


Thanks tourist in cairns. You think PMV 300 applications are processed quicker? Hows yours? Is it approved yet? good luck with your pregnancy and don't be stressed to much by thinking of the visa app  hehe.

By the way, is there anyone who's been interviewed prior to visa approval? I haven't read of any comments here that was interviewed.

Thanks.


----------



## msamosco31

foxycrazy said:


> Thanks tourist in cairns. You think PMV 300 applications are processed quicker? Hows yours? Is it approved yet? good luck with your pregnancy and don't be stressed to much by thinking of the visa app  hehe.
> 
> By the way, is there anyone who's been interviewed prior to visa approval? I haven't read of any comments here that was interviewed.
> 
> Thanks.


well interview is a case to case basis, it depends on the CO who handled your application, but in my case I never had an interview, I'm expecting interview like other applicant but lucky i never heard any question coming from them ....


----------



## foxycrazy

msamosco31 said:


> well interview is a case to case basis, it depends on the CO who handled your application, but in my case I never had an interview, I'm expecting interview like other applicant but lucky i never heard any question coming from them ....


Hi msamosco31,

That was good for you! Wish I won't be called for an interview like yours!  If its not too much to ask, can you share your timeline, like when did you submit your application and when was it approved. I was trying to read back from this thread to look if you've posted any, but can't seem to find. Sorry. Also, which visa did you apply for? Are you in AU now?

Thanks.


----------



## msamosco31

foxycrazy said:


> Hi msamosco31,
> 
> That was good for you! Wish I won't be called for an interview like yours!  If its not too much to ask, can you share your timeline, like when did you submit your application and when was it approved. I was trying to read back from this thread to look if you've posted any, but can't seem to find. Sorry. Also, which visa did you apply for? Are you in AU now?
> 
> Thanks.


I lodge my application PMV300 and Tourist Visa at the same time that was 
Sept. 8, 2011 after 2 weeks my Tourist Visa was approved 6 months stay ...
Oct. 11, 2011 Fly to Australia, Around December my agent email me to come back in the Philippines after new year so they can approve my PMV300 ... unfortunately I cant comeback cause my Fiance was busy at that time so I came back Feb. 8, 2012 after 2 days they approved my Visa that was Feb 10 ... they just waiting for me to come back so they can approve my visa ... March 9, 2012 when I came back to aussie ... and now we will get married April 14, 2012 after 3 weeks we will going to apply again for Temporary/Permanent Residency ...


----------



## msamosco31

well foxycrazy i was nervous too if ever they call me for an interview, I am ready for my answer, but incase you wanna know i have a few tips of the question they might ask ... i save it cause before i was very active in many forum who are applying for PMV/Spouse Visa as i thought they might interview me like the other applicant ...


----------



## Dave N

*Next problem*

I hope it is all working out well for you all but the next hurdle is the 820/801 Visa. Same questions but rephrased plus a few others thrown in. The forms take a bit of completion but hopefully in a year or two after completion you all will be Aussies and obtain an Australian passport .Then you will have no problems about the taxes for Filipino Citizens returning to or leaving your country of birth. God bless.


----------



## shy26

Date of application: March 1,2012

Application received:March 5,2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Spouse Visa :309

offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: ???

Date visa granted: Waiting...I was told when I handed my application that the wait would be about 3 to12 months.Received an email from them . As of 28 February 2012, They are currently assessing application lodged on 05 December 2011.


----------



## diane1220

Finally, I receive the visa grant awhile ago.  To God be the glory! God bless us all.


----------



## AngelaMay

diane1220 said:


> Finally, I receive the visa grant awhile ago.  To God be the glory! God bless us all.


diane1220 Congratulations!!! what's your timeline by the way?


----------



## diane1220

AngelaMay said:


> diane1220 Congratulations!!! what's your timeline by the way?


Thanks Angela! Hope you'll get yours too! 

Here's my timeline.


----------



## samnicole

Congratulations Dianne1220...Happy for you....


----------



## foxycrazy

msamosco31 said:


> I lodge my application PMV300 and Tourist Visa at the same time that was
> Sept. 8, 2011 after 2 weeks my Tourist Visa was approved 6 months stay ...
> Oct. 11, 2011 Fly to Australia, Around December my agent email me to come back in the Philippines after new year so they can approve my PMV300 ... unfortunately I cant comeback cause my Fiance was busy at that time so I came back Feb. 8, 2012 after 2 days they approved my Visa that was Feb 10 ... they just waiting for me to come back so they can approve my visa ... March 9, 2012 when I came back to aussie ... and now we will get married April 14, 2012 after 3 weeks we will going to apply again for Temporary/Permanent Residency ...


Thanks for sharing  your application was pretty quick to be approved. Now, backlog actually takes most of the waiting time... from the time of application to the time of being assigned to a CO. Before it was just 8 weeks backlog, now its 13 weeks. Huhuhu...


----------



## foxycrazy

msamosco31 said:


> well foxycrazy i was nervous too if ever they call me for an interview, I am ready for my answer, but incase you wanna know i have a few tips of the question they might ask ... i save it cause before i was very active in many forum who are applying for PMV/Spouse Visa as i thought they might interview me like the other applicant ...


msamosco31, yeah would love to hear your tips. can you share them with me?  thanks in advance!


----------



## foxycrazy

Dave N said:


> I hope it is all working out well for you all but the next hurdle is the 820/801 Visa. Same questions but rephrased plus a few others thrown in. The forms take a bit of completion but hopefully in a year or two after completion you all will be Aussies and obtain an Australian passport .Then you will have no problems about the taxes for Filipino Citizens returning to or leaving your country of birth. God bless.


Hi Dave N,

Aren't the forms for Subclass 820 application the same forms used for Subclass 300 applications? I think its the same form 40SP and 47SP right? Which forms were rephrased? Just a bit confused. 

thanks.


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Finally, I receive the visa grant awhile ago.  To God be the glory! God bless us all.


Congratulations Diane! So happy to hear the news about your visa grant! 

Were you still interviewed by your CO?


----------



## msamosco31

diane1220 said:


> Finally, I receive the visa grant awhile ago.  To God be the glory! God bless us all.


Congrats diane1220 ... finally the long wait is over for you ... Welcome back to Australia ....


----------



## msamosco31

foxycrazy said:


> msamosco31, yeah would love to hear your tips. can you share them with me?  thanks in advance!


foxcrazy i PM'ed you ...


----------



## madeltalastas

From: Philippines,
Applied: 15 March 2012
Applied : offshore
Visa Subclass: 300
Agent: No
Medicals: yes
Police Clearance: yes
CO Assigned: waiting
approval date: waiting

As of 16 April 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged 12 January 2012.


----------



## diane1220

samnicole said:


> Congratulations Dianne1220...Happy for you....


Hi SamNicole,

Thank you!  Have you attended the PDOS already?

Cheers,
Diane1220


----------



## diane1220

foxycrazy said:


> Congratulations Diane! So happy to hear the news about your visa grant!
> 
> Were you still interviewed by your CO?


Hi foxycrazy,

Thank you!  Nah, I was not interviewed at all. Just did lots of follow-up. 

Cheers,
Diane1220


----------



## diane1220

msamosco31 said:


> Congrats diane1220 ... finally the long wait is over for you ... Welcome back to Australia ....


Hi Msamosco31,

Thank you!  Yes, prolly early may. 

Cheers,
Diane1220


----------



## diane1220

madeltalastas said:


> From: Philippines,
> Applied: 15 March 2012
> Applied : offshore
> Visa Subclass: 300
> Agent: No
> Medicals: yes
> Police Clearance: yes
> CO Assigned: waiting
> approval date: waiting
> 
> As of 16 April 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged 12 January 2012.


Hi Madeltalastas,

Good luck, and welcome to the forum! 

Cheers,
Diane1220


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

hi! im a filipina and i hope you guys can help me. I currently staying and working here in Singapore but I am not a PR and I have an australian boyfriend. We have been together for a year. I could say that it was love at first. Anyways, I know we love each other and we are planning to get married by next year around september or october. We find that it seems, PMV is the easiest way to be with him. We are planning to get married in Australia in civil with family and close friends only. I would like to ask, as I have been searching what are really the requirements for PMV and what is the first step the we should do? When do we need to file the NOIM? Do we need to file the application here in SG or Philippines? He is in australia right now and I am in Singapore. I called the SG australlia emabssy yesterday and they told me that processing will take 6 to 8 months... Can any filipina/filipino help me?

thanks...


----------



## youngchi

hi, um i can give u advices but i think u can get more or maybe enough info once u review and read the frst page of this thread to present..

Once ur done reading then, u can take note what u think not clear 4u..
Promise it will work.


----------



## madeltalastas

diane1220 said:


> Hi Madeltalastas,
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Cheers,
> Diane1220


hello dianne... congrats on the approval of your visa.. the wait is over for you lol mine is just getting started. can you send your timeline?


----------



## foxycrazy

msamosco31 said:


> foxcrazy i PM'ed you ...


Got it!  thanks so much! and by the way, congratulations and best wishes to your marriage!


----------



## foxycrazy

diane1220 said:


> Hi foxycrazy,
> 
> Thank you!  Nah, I was not interviewed at all. Just did lots of follow-up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Diane1220


haha! ok. probably I should do lots of follow-ups on them as well!


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> haha! ok. probably I should do lots of follow-ups on them as well!


hi foxycrazy, do u have a CO already? gurl, let me know what's going with your application since we lodged the same month..I heard nothing from them..
I'm missing my fiance so much..good thing, he's going to visit me soon..
Keep in touch!

Angela


----------



## msamosco31

AngelaMay said:


> hi foxycrazy, do u have a CO already? gurl, let me know what's going with your application since we lodged the same month..I heard nothing from them..
> I'm missing my fiance so much..good thing, he's going to visit me soon..
> Keep in touch!
> 
> Angela


Well if you didn't hear anything from them it means that your application goes well ... They will contact you once they found out that your missing something in the requirements ... Patience is a virtue ...

Cheers
msamosco31


----------



## AngelaMay

msamosco31 said:


> Well if you didn't hear anything from them it means that your application goes well ... They will contact you once they found out that your missing something in the requirements ... Patience is a virtue ...
> 
> Cheers
> msamosco31


Thank you so much msamosco31.  I hope everything goes well for us..

Angela


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> hi foxycrazy, do u have a CO already? gurl, let me know what's going with your application since we lodged the same month..I heard nothing from them..
> I'm missing my fiance so much..good thing, he's going to visit me soon..
> Keep in touch!
> 
> Angela


I don't have CO yet.  They haven't updated the website, but according to that, as of April 16, they are still processing Jan 12 applicants. So more or less if we submitted our application Feb, we will be assessed by May. Will surely let you know if a CO has contacted me. Update me with yours as well. 

Happy to hear that your fiance is visiting you soon! Enjoy!


----------



## blessie

good day, can anyone help? my sister wants to visit me here in OZ for a short holiday. I just want to know what visa is the best one, what the requirements are and how long it takes to be granted. Any information will highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> I don't have CO yet.  They haven't updated the website, but according to that, as of April 16, they are still processing Jan 12 applicants. So more or less if we submitted our application Feb, we will be assessed by May. Will surely let you know if a CO has contacted me. Update me with yours as well.
> 
> Happy to hear that your fiance is visiting you soon! Enjoy!


foxycrazy I will update you as well, I just hope everything will be ok and we gonna get our visa soon..
by the way, are u from manila or cebu? where u gonna land when u get ur visa?

Cheers!!!

Angela


----------



## AngelaMay

blessie said:


> good day, can anyone help? my sister wants to visit me here in OZ for a short holiday. I just want to know what visa is the best one, what the requirements are and how long it takes to be granted. Any information will highly appreciated. Thanks


blessie, I think 676. I visited australia on November last year. I got it less than 2 weeks. you have to send her your invitation letter, statutory declaration ( stating that u will support her..your bank statement..
for your sister:if she's working,a letter from the company confirming the length of her leave.. if she's still in school ( like me ) she has to get Certificate of Enrollment ( I included my study load ), if she has any properties, like house and lot, car,include it as well ( certified true copies of the title, car registration ) bank statement

blessie I hope this helps..just wait for the others to suggest as well or better read this one...Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)

Cheers!!

Angela


----------



## blessie

AngelaMay said:


> blessie, I think 676. I visited australia on November last year. I got it less than 2 weeks. you have to send her your invitation letter, statutory declaration ( stating that u will support her..your bank statement..
> for your sister:if she's working,a letter from the company confirming the length of her leave.. if she's still in school ( like me ) she has to get Certificate of Enrollment ( I included my study load ), if she has any properties, like house and lot, car,include it as well ( certified true copies of the title, car registration ) bank statement
> 
> blessie I hope this helps..just wait for the others to suggest as well or better read this one...Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


Thank you so much for the info AngelaMay, It helps a lot. just one more question, is she also needed to undergo a CFO seminar like what I did? Thanks and God bless...

blessie


----------



## AngelaMay

blessie said:


> Thank you so much for the info AngelaMay, It helps a lot. just one more question, is she also needed to undergo a CFO seminar like what I did? Thanks and God bless...
> 
> blessie[/QUOTE
> 
> blessie she doesnt need to attend cfo seminar..I think CFO seminar is for immigrant or migrating to australia permanently..I didn't attend a CFO seminar when I visited Oz last year..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Angela


----------



## shy26

sugarstoned said:


> When did you sent in your application? I just had my medicals last April 3 and hoping for an email saying I have been assigned a CO. But then again some were saying they havent heard anything apart from an email asking for a medical exam and was approved several months after. I applied for 309.


Hi sugarstoned,

I think we applied the same month.I handed my application in Cebu last March 1, 2012.Have you heard from the immigration yet?

Thanks!


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> foxycrazy I will update you as well, I just hope everything will be ok and we gonna get our visa soon..
> by the way, are u from manila or cebu? where u gonna land when u get ur visa?
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Angela


Hi Angela, I'm from Manila. And will be settling in Adelaide with my fiance. How about you? Where you from and where will you settle in AU after visa grant?


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Angela, I'm from Manila. And will be settling in Adelaide with my fiance. How about you? Where you from and where will you settle in AU after visa grant?


Hi foxycrazy, I am from Cebu and I will be settling in Melbourne...Adelaide is quite far from Melbourne :-(
by the way foxycrazy, I have a CO already, he emailed me today and there is no additional docs being asked yet.. have u received any message from a CO today? we lodged the same month ( end of Feb )..any news?

Cheers!!

Angela


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

youngchi said:


> hi, um i can give u advices but i think u can get more or maybe enough info once u review and read the frst page of this thread to present..
> 
> Once ur done reading then, u can take note what u think not clear 4u..
> Promise it will work.


hi youngchi!

thanks for the advice... ive done reading from 1st page till the end and this site is awesome.. its very helpful... inspiring and helps each and everyone to be positive. 

hows your application? any good news? 
well, my boyfriend and I are planning to lodge application on january after our vacation in philippines. he havent met my family yet, but we will lodge the application here in singapore. and im little scared because i dont know if its the same as in the philippines. but getting tourist visa here is pretty easy... you can get it in one week... unless u have some problems. well ill just gather and prepare our documents that we will be needing.

are u planning to get married in OZ or ph?


----------



## ulah

Hi me and my husband got married here in hk last dec 31 2010 and i am a filipinawe are thinking of lodging the visa application here in Hk yeah I was jut wondering if it will be the same as in phillipines...I had been In ausie twice that was before we have a relationship...
Just some question to ask before we lodge in our application..like which one should be really needed to be certified besides birth certificates and marriage certificate? How many documents do they really need? I had been to Ausie before for holidays and I was never ask to show any other docs just my passport and yes i Hold phillipine passport...


----------



## AngelaMay

ulah said:


> Hi me and my husband got married here in hk last dec 31 2010 and i am a filipinawe are thinking of lodging the visa application here in Hk yeah I was jut wondering if it will be the same as in phillipines...I had been In ausie twice that was before we have a relationship...
> Just some question to ask before we lodge in our application..like which one should be really needed to be certified besides birth certificates and marriage certificate? How many documents do they really need? I had been to Ausie before for holidays and I was never ask to show any other docs just my passport and yes i Hold phillipine passport...


Do u intend to apply partner visa ( spouse visa? ) yes, anything that is only a photocopy should be certified.. hmm to answer ur questions, u need to read the booklet 1 partner visa then ask to our fellow forumers about what those things u dont understand in the booklet..  hope I help u a bit..

Cheers!

Angela


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> Hi foxycrazy, I am from Cebu and I will be settling in Melbourne...Adelaide is quite far from Melbourne :-(
> by the way foxycrazy, I have a CO already, he emailed me today and there is no additional docs being asked yet.. have u received any message from a CO today? we lodged the same month ( end of Feb )..any news?
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


Haven't heard from my CO yet.  When did you pass your application again? what did your CO tell you? Did you follow them up atleast once? You think I should? Hehe.


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> Haven't heard from my CO yet.  When did you pass your application again? what did your CO tell you? Did you follow them up atleast once? You think I should? Hehe.


foxycrazy,I lodged mine on feb 25 and got a message on March 4 that they received my application.. then just this thursday, I received an email from my CO and there was no additional docs being asked yet. 
maybe u have a CO already, just wait for few days he/she might contact you. 
or the best way is to call them this week for follow up. Don't worry we're on the way.. just stay cool.. 

keep in touch 

Angela


----------



## sugarstoned

shy26 said:


> Hi sugarstoned,
> 
> I think we applied the same month.I handed my application in Cebu last March 1, 2012.Have you heard from the immigration yet?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! No word yet if I was assigned a CO or if they receive my medicals. I'm from Cebu too! Please do keep me posted if you hear anything. Good luck to us!


----------



## blessie

Thank you so much for the info AngelaMay, It helps a lot. just one more question, is she also needed to undergo a CFO seminar like what I did? Thanks and God bless...

blessie

blessie she doesnt need to attend cfo seminar..I think CFO seminar is for immigrant or migrating to australia permanently..I didn't attend a CFO seminar when I visited Oz last year..

Cheers!

Angela


Thanks again Angela, if it's okay with you may I know where in Melbourne are you going to live? We are living about 40 mins drive north-east of Melbourne. God bless.

blessie


----------



## AngelaMay

blessie said:


> Thank you so much for the info AngelaMay, It helps a lot. just one more question, is she also needed to undergo a CFO seminar like what I did? Thanks and God bless...
> 
> blessie
> 
> blessie she doesnt need to attend cfo seminar..I think CFO seminar is for immigrant or migrating to australia permanently..I didn't attend a CFO seminar when I visited Oz last year..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Angela
> 
> Thanks again Angela, if it's okay with you may I know where in Melbourne are you going to live? We are living about 40 mins drive north-east of Melbourne. God bless.
> 
> blessie


Hi blessie! ur welcum! I would probably live in Springvale ( plan as of now ).. 
by the way blessie, don't hesitate to ask anything here,our fellow forumers are very helpful and informative. 

cheers!

Angela


----------



## ulah

Hello thats a great help...ms.Angela  eversince we got married I haven't met my inlaws yet...I might apply for a 676 when I lodge in the application and have CO for it 
Wondering if that's possible...just few months I think....
Ulah


----------



## madeltalastas

AngelaMay said:


> Hi foxycrazy, I am from Cebu and I will be settling in Melbourne...Adelaide is quite far from Melbourne :-(
> by the way foxycrazy, I have a CO already, he emailed me today and there is no additional docs being asked yet.. have u received any message from a CO today? we lodged the same month ( end of Feb )..any news?
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


wow you already have a CO... Maybe next month i'll have mine.. i submitted last March 15


----------



## madeltalastas

shy26 said:


> Hi sugarstoned,
> 
> I think we applied the same month.I handed my application in Cebu last March 1, 2012.Have you heard from the immigration yet?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Shy26,

we applied same month... inform me if you already have CO since, you applied weeks ahead of me.. thanks


----------



## shy26

madeltalastas said:


> Hi Shy26,
> 
> we applied same month... inform me if you already have CO since, you applied weeks ahead of me.. thanks


Sure, I'll inform you...I haven't heard from them yet but hopefully this Month.
Where did you lodge your application?


----------



## madeltalastas

shy26 said:


> Sure, I'll inform you...I haven't heard from them yet but hopefully this Month.
> Where did you lodge your application?


hi,

i lodge mine here in makati.. how about you?


----------



## ulah

Hello one more question guys  we got married here in hk and we are going to apply for the spouse visa here as well..
Do you think they will have to ask if it's registered in the phillipines?or do we need to register it in philippines consulate? Thanks guys


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> foxycrazy,I lodged mine on feb 25 and got a message on March 4 that they received my application.. then just this thursday, I received an email from my CO and there was no additional docs being asked yet.
> maybe u have a CO already, just wait for few days he/she might contact you.
> or the best way is to call them this week for follow up. Don't worry we're on the way.. just stay cool..
> 
> keep in touch
> 
> Angela


Hi Angela,

You're really lucky to be assigned a CO this fast. I haven't heard from them yet.  Did you follow them up, or the CO just introduced himself to you that he is your case officer? I'm kind of thinking twice if I will call/email to follow up on my application.


----------



## foxycrazy

madeltalastas said:


> hi,
> 
> i lodge mine here in makati.. how about you?


Hi Shy26 and madeltalastas, hoping to hear from you guys if you've already been assigned a CO. Thanks!


----------



## foxycrazy

ulah said:


> Hello one more question guys  we got married here in hk and we are going to apply for the spouse visa here as well..
> Do you think they will have to ask if it's registered in the phillipines?or do we need to register it in philippines consulate? Thanks guys


Hi Ulah,

I think you have to register your marriage in Phils/NSO since you're still in Philippine passport. One of the requirements for Phils passport applicants is the NSO marriage contract. So just to be sure that everything will be available by the time you pass your application, you might want to fix the marriage registration.


----------



## madeltalastas

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Shy26 and madeltalastas, hoping to hear from you guys if you've already been assigned a CO. Thanks!


hi Foxycrazy,

I don't have CO yet but im hoping in few weeks i'll be assigned to one lol... i'll def provide you an update. Embassy website still not updated


----------



## becbec_214

Hello everyone ,i am new in this site....i just want to ask maybe somebody have encountered the same problem i have.....my question is do i need to get a police clearance in Hongkong coz i worked there for 15 years n just back home last 2008? and if i need, does anyone know how to get one since i am now in the Philippines? hope somebody can help me on this...thank you...


----------



## shy26

madeltalastas said:


> hi Foxycrazy,
> 
> I don't have CO yet but im hoping in few weeks i'll be assigned to one lol... i'll def provide you an update. Embassy website still not updated


I will surely inform you guys..As of now I haven't heard from them yet.But hopefully this month  We just have to pray and wait.


----------



## singlemalt72

*Custody of illegitimate child*

My wife and I are about to apply for a partner visa, she is a Filipino who lives and works in Bangkok and has a 6 year old illegitimate daughter cared for in Phils by my mother-in-law.

I have had much confusing advice about what evidence we require to show sole custody - I understand that under Phlippines law she already has sole custody, but I have heard that the Australian Immigration Department may ask for a court order (which is difficult to do with my wife in Bangkok)/

The biological father abandoned them before birth, has never paid support, has visited the child 4 times in nearly 7 years ... and is unfortunately named on the birth certificate.

Has anyone been through a similar situation? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> Hi Angela,
> 
> You're really lucky to be assigned a CO this fast. I haven't heard from them yet.  Did you follow them up, or the CO just introduced himself to you that he is your case officer? I'm kind of thinking twice if I will call/email to follow up on my application.


foxycrazy, you might have already a CO. as what I have read from other forums that there are COs that don't email or even introduce themselves to the applicants. your CO might one of them..I think that there's no problem with your application. they usually contact the applicants if there are additional docs to be submitted..
for my case,I received an email from him telling that he's my CO and he's not yet asking any additional docs from me..

gurl, try to call the embassy for you not to worry much about your application. maybe your CO is way too busy that he/she can't manage to inform / email you.Don't worry, we are on our way.
Your application should be ok.
For us who are waiting for visas, let's just be patient enough.. hmm one thing, never forget to pray..

Cheers!!!

Angela


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> foxycrazy, you might have already a CO. as what I have read from other forums that there are COs that don't email or even introduce themselves to the applicants. your CO might one of them..I think that there's no problem with your application. they usually contact the applicants if there are additional docs to be submitted..
> for my case,I received an email from him telling that he's my CO and he's not yet asking any additional docs from me..
> 
> gurl, try to call the embassy for you not to worry much about your application. maybe your CO is way too busy that he/she can't manage to inform / email you.Don't worry, we are on our way.
> Your application should be ok.
> For us who are waiting for visas, let's just be patient enough.. hmm one thing, never forget to pray..
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Angela


hehe thanks Angela.  from the other forums you've read, how long is the processing as soon as a CO has been assigned to your application? Also, would you ever know if the COs here in Phils are Filipinos or Aussies? Just thinking. 

What do you usually say when you follow up for your application? Are they accomodating?


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> hehe thanks Angela.  from the other forums you've read, how long is the processing as soon as a CO has been assigned to your application? Also, would you ever know if the COs here in Phils are Filipinos or Aussies? Just thinking.
> 
> What do you usually say when you follow up for your application? Are they accomodating?


Foxycrazy, about the processing, I'm not really sure about that.It depends. some got it as early as 2 -3 months after 
heheh you will know your CO if Filipino or Aussie by their surname ( if he/she gives you the fullname )..as for follow up, I haven't tried calling them ( immi ). I just wait for them to contact me. I think they are accommodating when it comes to follow up thing. Just try to call or email them Now Na hhehe
Foxycrazy, stay easy...

Keep me posted.I'll keep you posted as well ..

Cheers Angela


----------



## AngelaMay

ulah said:


> Hello thats a great help...ms.Angela  eversince we got married I haven't met my inlaws yet...I might apply for a 676 when I lodge in the application and have CO for it
> Wondering if that's possible...just few months I think....
> Ulah


Hi ulah , you mean you'll apply for spouse visa and at the same time 676 ( tourist visa )?

Cheers!

Angela


----------



## ulah

Hi Ms.Angela after we lodge in 309...do you think which one is better 679 or 676 I only wanna be with my in laws for a holiday.. 
Ulah


----------



## AngelaMay

ulah said:


> Hi Ms.Angela after we lodge in 309...do you think which one is better 679 or 676 I only wanna be with my in laws for a holiday..
> Ulah


Hi Ulah, I suggest 676 becoz 679 is another thing since you will be visiting your in laws not your family ( kadugo/relative ) heheh.. try to read this , it will help you to get more infos.. Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)

Hope it helps.

ps. I visited my fiance and his family, the visa I had was 676.. 

Cheers!

Angela


----------



## ulah

Awesome  that what I was thinking haha thanks heaps !
 Ulah


----------



## FifiBucky

I'm from Mauritius and will be getting married to a Mauritian guy in September. He has been in Australia for the past 16 years. He is an Australian Citizen. He is actually in New Zealand since 1 year regarding work purposes. He has got a new job offer in Sydney where he will join in about 1 month. We will probably get married in Sydney or Perth. I will apply for my Prospective Marriage Visa in 1 month here at the Austalian High Commission of Mauritius and just have some questions about the NOIM which I have to produce together with my visa application.

1. My fiancé is in New Zealand, can he download the NOIM and sign it in the presence of an authorised person like a notary public?

2. Should that authorised person also certified copies of my fiancé's birth certificate, passport etc?

3. What about me? I have read that only one person may sign the NOIM and the other before the wedding ceremony. Is it ok if I don't sign and my fiancé sends the form to the celebrant?

4. On the NOIM there are fields that the bride also has to fill in, and produce documents like the birth certificate etc. Should I make a copy of each and send it to my fiancé before he sends everything to the celebrant or is it not necessary for me to send the copies for the time being?

5. If I have to send him all the documents, should they be all certified?

6. If I need to send him my documents to send to the celebrant, should I scan them and send to him or by mail?

I know there are so many questions but I'm so stressed out with the Visa.

Hoping you will be able to help me.


----------



## youngchi

lovelycaterpillar said:


> hi youngchi!
> 
> thanks for the advice... ive done reading from 1st page till the end and this site is awesome.. its very helpful... inspiring and helps each and everyone to be positive.
> 
> hows your application? any good news?
> well, my boyfriend and I are planning to lodge application on january after our vacation in philippines. he havent met my family yet, but we will lodge the application here in singapore. and im little scared because i dont know if its the same as in the philippines. but getting tourist visa here is pretty easy... you can get it in one week... unless u have some problems. well ill just gather and prepare our documents that we will be needing.
> 
> are u planning to get married in OZ or ph?


Hi there..hope ur plan goes well..Im already married..and we are now waiting for my visa-result lol takes ages.. but hope its worth the wait..  best luck to both of u.


----------



## youngchi

sugarstoned said:


> Hello! No word yet if I was assigned a CO or if they receive my medicals. I'm from Cebu too! Please do keep me posted if you hear anything. Good luck to us!


No info yet because their eyes are still on Jan 2012 applicants ...thats what i only thought lol. Keep our finger crossed.xx


----------



## blessie

Hi blessie! ur welcum! I would probably live in Springvale ( plan as of now ).. 
by the way blessie, don't hesitate to ask anything here,our fellow forumers are very helpful and informative. 

cheers!
Angela

Hello Angela, I reckon Springvale is a multicultural place. No worries, Indeed people here are so accomodating and patient. That's why I'm so thankful for this site. It was really a big help for our application ( granted 4mos w/ discrepancy on my first name). Yours will be the next, Thanks and God bless. 

blessie


----------



## ulah

And also do I need a cenomar too we are married here in Hk


----------



## AngelaMay

FifiBucky said:


> I'm from Mauritius and will be getting married to a Mauritian guy in September. He has been in Australia for the past 16 years. He is an Australian Citizen. He is actually in New Zealand since 1 year regarding work purposes. He has got a new job offer in Sydney where he will join in about 1 month. We will probably get married in Sydney or Perth. I will apply for my Prospective Marriage Visa in 1 month here at the Austalian High Commission of Mauritius and just have some questions about the NOIM which I have to produce together with my visa application.
> 
> 1. My fiancé is in New Zealand, can he download the NOIM and sign it in the presence of an authorised person like a notary public?
> 
> 2. Should that authorised person also certified copies of my fiancé's birth certificate, passport etc?
> 
> 3. What about me? I have read that only one person may sign the NOIM and the other before the wedding ceremony. Is it ok if I don't sign and my fiancé sends the form to the celebrant?
> 
> 4. On the NOIM there are fields that the bride also has to fill in, and produce documents like the birth certificate etc. Should I make a copy of each and send it to my fiancé before he sends everything to the celebrant or is it not necessary for me to send the copies for the time being?
> 
> 5. If I have to send him all the documents, should they be all certified?
> 
> 6. If I need to send him my documents to send to the celebrant, should I scan them and send to him or by mail?
> 
> I know there are so many questions but I'm so stressed out with the Visa.
> 
> Hoping you will be able to help me.


FifiBucky, your fiance will be the one to send to you that NOIM from a marriage celebrant. to get a NOIM he should look for marriage celebrant in Australia and make an appointment, they know what to do.. Its ok that you will not sign it yet, u can sign it when u get to australia.. if you will submit your application in your country, those photocopies of your birth, etc should be certified by the lawyer,goverment officials etc..for ur partner, those photocopies should be certified by the justice of peace, etc..
Don't stress yourself.. to get more info read the Partner Visa Booklet 1..It will give u more infos..

hope I help u a bit..my apology, I am not an expert ( not too good in speaking in english that is why it is difficult for me to explain everything )..( I am applying a PMV too) just wait for our fellow forumers to help you about this..
well, again take it easy..

Cheers

Angela


----------



## Migration Mantra

mollie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am new to the forum and would appreciate anyone who are currently or have in the past submitted a PMV or spouse visa from the Philippines. Last December my partner and I submitted our application for a PMV and until now we have now heard anything back from the immigration department.
> 
> I have sent two email enquiries regarding our application and have received a similar answer saying that they the application was currently being processed and the CO would get in touch with us if further documents was required. We were also told that the average processing time was 6 months and we were given details of our case officer. but they have not given us a tentative date as to when we could get an answer or at what stage our application is at and I don't want to be a pain and email all the time.
> 
> As you would all understand anxiety is starting to set in because we have not been asked for any further information/documents and an interview has not been conducted yet. Am just scared that comes the 6 months period and they decide to ask us for further information. Is it unusual that its over three months now and nothing has been asked from us?
> 
> I would like to receive any feedback or experience from anyone who has dealt with applying a visa from the Philippines.
> 
> Thank you and best of luck to everyone who is applying. This forum has really helped me getting through the waiting period.


Hi there,
I think it does take from 5 to 8 months approx to get PMV. if you haven't heard anything yet mean everything is fine with your application.
Good luck.
Viren
Migration Mantra


----------



## msamosco31

FifiBucky said:


> I'm from Mauritius and will be getting married to a Mauritian guy in September. He has been in Australia for the past 16 years. He is an Australian Citizen. He is actually in New Zealand since 1 year regarding work purposes. He has got a new job offer in Sydney where he will join in about 1 month. We will probably get married in Sydney or Perth. I will apply for my Prospective Marriage Visa in 1 month here at the Austalian High Commission of Mauritius and just have some questions about the NOIM which I have to produce together with my visa application.
> 
> 1. My fiancé is in New Zealand, can he download the NOIM and sign it in the presence of an authorised person like a notary public?
> 
> 2. Should that authorised person also certified copies of my fiancé's birth certificate, passport etc?
> 
> 3. What about me? I have read that only one person may sign the NOIM and the other before the wedding ceremony. Is it ok if I don't sign and my fiancé sends the form to the celebrant?
> 
> 4. On the NOIM there are fields that the bride also has to fill in, and produce documents like the birth certificate etc. Should I make a copy of each and send it to my fiancé before he sends everything to the celebrant or is it not necessary for me to send the copies for the time being?
> 
> 5. If I have to send him all the documents, should they be all certified?
> 
> 6. If I need to send him my documents to send to the celebrant, should I scan them and send to him or by mail?
> 
> I know there are so many questions but I'm so stressed out with the Visa.
> 
> Hoping you will be able to help me.


to answer your question
1. Just ask your fiance to look for a marriage celebrant near his place, your Fiance should be the one who will explain about your plan to get married in Australia ... 
2. Your Fiance's documents should certify here in Aussie ... there are a lot of authorized people who can certify that here ... he should pay ofcourse but not much if I'm not mistaken its 2 or 3 dollar only ....
3. Well your Fiance can sign the NOIM since he's the only person who's living here in Aussie ... i reckon he will sign it in your behalf ...
4. Do you lodge you application in Philippines or in Mauritius? It depends on the marriage celebrant if he will ask for you documents like birth cert ... in my case I didn't send any documents on the Marriage celebrant as long as your Fiance can talk to him and prove that you are decided to get married ...


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> Foxycrazy, about the processing, I'm not really sure about that.It depends. some got it as early as 2 -3 months after
> heheh you will know your CO if Filipino or Aussie by their surname ( if he/she gives you the fullname )..as for follow up, I haven't tried calling them ( immi ). I just wait for them to contact me. I think they are accommodating when it comes to follow up thing. Just try to call or email them Now Na hhehe
> Foxycrazy, stay easy...
> 
> Keep me posted.I'll keep you posted as well ..
> 
> Cheers Angela


Thanks Angela. Will wait till the end of the day. If they don't contact me today, will email them over the weekend. Hehe. Any news with your application?


----------



## medmbalu

foxycrazy said:


> Thanks Angela. Will wait till the end of the day. If they don't contact me today, will email them over the weekend. Hehe. Any news with your application?


This is my first time to reply,but I do always check and read your threads. My partner did lodge his application in Manila and was received by the immigration last Jan.27, and until now we still haven't heard any with regards to having a CO. The last email he received was about taking medical exam. AngelaMay is lucky that she already have CO. Hopefully my partner will have his CO soon. I'm also planning to email them for follow up.


----------



## foxycrazy

medmbalu said:


> This is my first time to reply,but I do always check and read your threads. My partner did lodge his application in Manila and was received by the immigration last Jan.27, and until now we still haven't heard any with regards to having a CO. The last email he received was about taking medical exam. AngelaMay is lucky that she already have CO. Hopefully my partner will have his CO soon. I'm also planning to email them for follow up.


hi medmbalu. If i may ask, what type of visa did you guys apply for? they haven't updated the AU site yet with regards to those applications being assesed


----------



## medmbalu

foxycrazy said:


> hi medmbalu. If i may ask, what type of visa did you guys apply for? they haven't updated the AU site yet with regards to those applications being assesed


We applied for 309 Spouse Visa. I wasn't able to include him when I applied for Australia(176 visa last May 2010). At that time though I was pregnant,
our relationship was less than a year. During the process of my application and gave birth, I was able to include our son. That's why I came here with him last April 2011. I wasn't able to have a job immediately that's why it takes long before we could apply my partner's visa. Our son was back in the Philippines last October 2011. It's been a while now and I miss them so much. I always check on the immigration's website and on the threads here. At first I am wondering why Angelamay got CO and we haven't received email from ours yet, and it's a relief when she said some doesn't really introduced themselves unless info or docs are needed.


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

youngchi said:


> Hi there..hope ur plan goes well..Im already married..and we are now waiting for my visa-result lol takes ages.. but hope its worth the wait..  best luck to both of u.


thanks youngchi,

are u in OZ na ba? im coming in OZ on sept, to visit him.. its his bday. and he's moving in queensland soon... so its another adjustment again. haist..


----------



## ulah

Just wanted to ask if do I still need the cenomar? We are married here in Hk and going to apply here as well and also I've been to aus before I met my husband on a holiday thanks!


----------



## ulah

And also to ms.Angela what are the requirements they ask for 676 sublclass


----------



## youngchi

ulah said:


> Just wanted to ask if do I still need the cenomar? We are married here in Hk and going to apply here as well and also I've been to aus before I met my husband on a holiday thanks!


hi there..yep we'r the same im also married, request some cenomar from nso website so they will forward that in embassy.. ok..goodluck


----------



## youngchi

birtch-cert,cenomar and married cert. are all now required to request from nso and theyre the one who will forward to Embassy..ok..god bless


----------



## youngchi

if ur woried about other requirements/documents..u can hire an agent like us..it wont gurantee that u will grant a visa but its more feel safe and secure of gathering the docs and advices..


----------



## AngelaMay

foxycrazy said:


> Thanks Angela. Will wait till the end of the day. If they don't contact me today, will email them over the weekend. Hehe. Any news with your application?


Hi foxycrazy, did u call them?about my application, haven't heard from my CO..Hope everything is ok.

Let us not worry too much with our application, all we can do right now is to wait for them to contact us, when in doubts, we can call them, for sure they are very accommodating when it comes for inquiries regarding with the application.. ( hmm I sound like a stress comforter hahaha )

Cheers!!!

Angela


----------



## AngelaMay

ulah said:


> And also to ms.Angela what are the requirements they ask for 676 sublclass


Ulah sorry for the late reply, this is the link where you can read about the tr 676 visa :;; Tourist Visa (Subclass 676) if you have any clarifications, don't hesitate to post it here, our fellow forumers are willing to help you.

Cheers!

Angela


----------



## AngelaMay

medmbalu said:


> We applied for 309 Spouse Visa. I wasn't able to include him when I applied for Australia(176 visa last May 2010). At that time though I was pregnant,
> our relationship was less than a year. During the process of my application and gave birth, I was able to include our son. That's why I came here with him last April 2011. I wasn't able to have a job immediately that's why it takes long before we could apply my partner's visa. Our son was back in the Philippines last October 2011. It's been a while now and I miss them so much. I always check on the immigration's website and on the threads here. At first I am wondering why Angelamay got CO and we haven't received email from ours yet, and it's a relief when she said some doesn't really introduced themselves unless info or docs are needed.


hi medmbalu! I think your application is ok. there are so many cases ( what I'd read from the other forum ) that their CO didn't contact them, even introduce themselves but they got visas,( they just received an email telling that the visa is approved ) but if you want to make sure what is the status of your application, you may call or email them.

stay relax, our visa is coming soon 

Cheers!!

Angela


----------



## medmbalu

AngelaMay said:


> hi medmbalu! I think your application is ok. there are so many cases ( what I'd read from the other forum ) that their CO didn't contact them, even introduce themselves but they got visas,( they just received an email telling that the visa is approved ) but if you want to make sure what is the status of your application, you may call or email them.
> 
> stay relax, our visa is coming soon
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


Thanks AngelaMay.. Hopefully they would update the embassy's website. after which I might send them email for my peace of mind&#128532;.. Who knows all of our visas might be granted the same time...


----------



## ulah

Angela thanks heaps again yes I know because I've been in Ausie twice and that was I was sponsored by my previous boss...wonder if it's gonna be the same when I apply again  
Thanks again 
Ulah


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> Hi foxycrazy, did u call them?about my application, haven't heard from my CO..Hope everything is ok.
> 
> Let us not worry too much with our application, all we can do right now is to wait for them to contact us, when in doubts, we can call them, for sure they are very accommodating when it comes for inquiries regarding with the application.. ( hmm I sound like a stress comforter hahaha )
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Angela


I didn't call, i just emailed to ask for updates on my application. No reply yet. but yeah, our visa will come soon, hopfully! hehe.  yours is more comforting though coz atleast a CO has already contacted you. lets just all be patient and pray harder.


----------



## blessie

good day, just want to ask some more question. My sister and my niece( 7 y.old) will be coming here in OZ for a 676 visa. Are they require to undergo a medical exam or test or just chest x-ray? Is it in Saint Luke's or any hospital will do? Are the invitation letter or statutory declaration will be original or email will be ok? Is she needed to get the NBI clearance? Any information will be highly appreciated. Thanks and God bless.

blessie


----------



## plantronics

*broke up with fiancee*

guys I need your help, Ive been here in Sydney for three months already using the PMV. Apparently the relationship with my fiancee didn't work and we decided to part ways. I still have 6 months and I moved out from my fiancee's house and now I'm living with my relatives.

Guys what do you think I need to do regarding this matter. I don't wanna go back to the Philippines so is there any other visas I can use to be able to stay here. Your input will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ahsanbukhari

*Hmmmm...* nice thread


----------



## AngelaMay

blessie said:


> good day, just want to ask some more question. My sister and my niece( 7 y.old) will be coming here in OZ for a 676 visa. Are they require to undergo a medical exam or test or just chest x-ray? Is it in Saint Luke's or any hospital will do? Are the invitation letter or statutory declaration will be original or email will be ok? Is she needed to get the NBI clearance? Any information will be highly appreciated. Thanks and God bless.
> 
> blessie


blessie, if they will visit you up to 3 months only, they don't need medicals ( hmm not sure about the kid huh )

Invitation letter and Stat, would be better if they are all originals just my 2 cents..heheh

also, they need to get NBI clearance..

Hope it helps

Cheers!

AngelaMay


----------



## AngelaMay

plantronics said:


> guys I need your help, Ive been here in Sydney for three months already using the PMV. Apparently the relationship with my fiancee didn't work and we decided to part ways. I still have 6 months and I moved out from my fiancee's house and now I'm living with my relatives.
> 
> Guys what do you think I need to do regarding this matter. I don't wanna go back to the Philippines so is there any other visas I can use to be able to stay here. Your input will be highly appreciated.


Gurl , what happened? I used to talk to u before while waiting for ur visa and now ur in Sydney hah..why you moved out right away? do you think u guys still can patch things up? I think that the only thing running into your head ( both ) right now is pride...hmm, I don't really know what to say coz I don't know what really happened..you can pm me..hehehe

Take care

AngelaMay


----------



## blessie

blessie, if they will visit you up to 3 months only, they don't need medicals ( hmm not sure about the kid huh )

Invitation letter and Stat, would be better if they are all originals just my 2 cents..heheh

also, they need to get NBI clearance..

Hope it helps 

Cheers!

AngelaMay

Hmmm okay, so it needs to be certified! Thank you so much AngelaMay. I was delightened. 


blessie


----------



## Davellen

Hi guys, im a newbie here and need some advice, I am Australian living in Australia and my fiancee is Filipina living in the Philippines, my fiancee has received an email from her CO saying they require the birth certificate and health checks for her daughter, my fiancee has not included her daughter on the visa application form. (will be applying for a child visa for her after my fiancee settles in Australia) 
We just like to know dose anyone know any reason why they require this information if her daughter is not included in the visa application?,,, someone please help


----------



## whatnext

They require health checks for all children even of they are not included


----------



## whatnext

Sorry pressed send too soon. They require this for all children even of they are not migrating at the time. If the child had a serious medical condition this may impact the parents application.


----------



## medmbalu

foxycrazy said:


> I didn't call, i just emailed to ask for updates on my application. No reply yet. but yeah, our visa will come soon, hopfully! hehe.  yours is more comforting though coz atleast a CO has already contacted you. lets just all be patient and pray harder.


Hello foxycrazy...any news yet? Did they email you for any updates?


----------



## myleen_you

Hello everyone!

I am new in this forum. It was my husband who introduced this site to me. Same as all of you here, i am waiting for my application to be allocated to respective CO. I filed my application last March 3 and it was acknowledged on March 5. All the additional requirements such as Medical and NSO documents were already forwarded to the embassy. However up until now i haven't heard/received anything from them. I constantly sent e-mail inquiring the status of my application. As expected, they always told me to wait. At first, after 28 days, then after 6-8 weeks then the last was to wait for 2-3 months.

Do you get the same response from them? Its been 9 weeks since my application was acknowledged. How long did your application allocated to CO? Your opinions and comments are highly appreciated.

Thank you.
Mye


----------



## Realman2011

Hi, what type of visa did you applied for? Onshore or offshore ? I came in to Australia with prospective marriage visa and lodged my 802 in the mid of March and they said that it will take up to 2 -3 month before you can be allocated a case officer. In reply to your question generally it take up 3 month before you can hear from them.just hang in there and be prayerful .


----------



## myleen_you

Realman2011 said:


> Hi, what type of visa did you applied for? Onshore or offshore ? I came in to Australia with prospective marriage visa and lodged my 802 in the mid of March and they said that it will take up to 2 -3 month before you can be allocated a case officer. In reply to your question generally it take up 3 month before you can hear from them.just hang in there and be prayerful .


Hi Realman2011. Its Spouse Visa Sub-class 309. I filed my application offshore (Manila). That is all we can do, to wait and hoping for the immigration to expedite our application. Thank you so much. Let me here again from you for every progress of your application.


----------



## Realman2011

Oh ok, i think the offshore application usually take between 10 - 12 month to process depending on the work load at the embassy .
All You can do is to wait and keep praying. Your turn is on the way.


----------



## msamosco31

plantronics said:


> guys I need your help, Ive been here in Sydney for three months already using the PMV. Apparently the relationship with my fiancee didn't work and we decided to part ways. I still have 6 months and I moved out from my fiancee's house and now I'm living with my relatives.
> 
> Guys what do you think I need to do regarding this matter. I don't wanna go back to the Philippines so is there any other visas I can use to be able to stay here. Your input will be highly appreciated.


sad to hear that ... anyway you cannot apply any visa i reckon, you need to comeback in the Philippines because your visa is PMV it allows you to stay for marriage purposes but since your relationship doesn't work well you need to come back the same as Temporary/Permanent Visa if the Relationship doesn't work within 2 years.


----------



## madeltalastas

myleen_you said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new in this forum. It was my husband who introduced this site to me. Same as all of you here, i am waiting for my application to be allocated to respective CO. I filed my application last March 3 and it was acknowledged on March 5. All the additional requirements such as Medical and NSO documents were already forwarded to the embassy. However up until now i haven't heard/received anything from them. I constantly sent e-mail inquiring the status of my application. As expected, they always told me to wait. At first, after 28 days, then after 6-8 weeks then the last was to wait for 2-3 months.
> 
> Do you get the same response from them? Its been 9 weeks since my application was acknowledged. How long did your application allocated to CO? Your opinions and comments are highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> Mye


hello myleen_you,
I got same reply from the embassy that we have to wait 2-3 month for CO allocation and I guess all we need to do is wait.. we lodge our application same month.. Keep me posted aye...

I'll send another follow up after my 3rd month.

As of 15 May 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged for Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) is 12 January 2012.. same date they have last month


----------



## Paulor

Hello everybody!

I came across this forum yesterday as I was already impatient and worried with my spouse visa application. Me and my children have been staying in Singapore for 8 years now, had my annulment in the Philippines June 2011, married my Aussie husband December 2011 here in Singapore and filed for the class 309 on that same month here in Singapore.

So...........its been 5 months now. My application states that processing time is 5-8 months. I was able to talk to my Case Officer yesterday and found out why its taking so long. She said that they are verifying my annulment in the Phils and Phils is taking ages to reply. 

Anybody here who has the same story: annuledin the Phils and applied for class 309 outside the Phils? My hubby will be coming over next week so Im wondering if it would be best if he calls the Case Officer again and ask her in what office/dept/person are they waiting the reply from...and if we could just follow it up in the Phils. 

Sorry fellow Pinays..from experience I know how the govt employees move there and that sometimes it is necessary to give a bribe to make them move fast. 

Any input from the group?


----------



## Paulor

lovelycaterpillar said:


> hi! im a filipina and i hope you guys can help me. I currently staying and working here in Singapore but I am not a PR and I have an australian boyfriend. We have been together for a year. I could say that it was love at first. Anyways, I know we love each other and we are planning to get married by next year around september or october. We find that it seems, PMV is the easiest way to be with him. We are planning to get married in Australia in civil with family and close friends only. I would like to ask, as I have been searching what are really the requirements for PMV and what is the first step the we should do? When do we need to file the NOIM? Do we need to file the application here in SG or Philippines? He is in australia right now and I am in Singapore. I called the SG australlia emabssy yesterday and they told me that processing will take 6 to 8 months... Can any filipina/filipino help me?
> 
> thanks...


Hi Lovelycaterpillar!

Like you I am here in Singapore. However, I am a Permanent Resident here for 7 years already.

When we lodged our class 309 here in Singapore last December, I was asked by the officer if I am a PR and for how long...what is my work (I am a Techincal Consultant). Not sure if it is a factor but after that she asked me to prepare the Medical Cert and Police Clearance.

I would think that the Singapore office could process it faster compared to the one in the Philippines (unless they require info/verification from the Philippines like my case).


----------



## myleen_you

madeltalastas said:


> hello myleen_you,
> I got same reply from the embassy that we have to wait 2-3 month for CO allocation and I guess all we need to do is wait.. we lodge our application same month.. Keep me posted aye...
> 
> I'll send another follow up after my 3rd month.
> 
> As of 15 May 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged for Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) is 12 January 2012.. same date they have last month


Hello Madel. I think the website does not update its database. Let's just hope they really not, coz if they were, too bad for us. Keep me posted as well with the status of your application.


----------



## Paulor

singlemalt72 said:


> My wife and I are about to apply for a partner visa, she is a Filipino who lives and works in Bangkok and has a 6 year old illegitimate daughter cared for in Phils by my mother-in-law.
> 
> I have had much confusing advice about what evidence we require to show sole custody - I understand that under Phlippines law she already has sole custody, but I have heard that the Australian Immigration Department may ask for a court order (which is difficult to do with my wife in Bangkok)/
> 
> The biological father abandoned them before birth, has never paid support, has visited the child 4 times in nearly 7 years ... and is unfortunately named on the birth certificate.
> 
> Has anyone been through a similar situation? Any advice appreciated.


Yes a court order is necessary for a minor.

It may be difficult to get one since she is outside the Phils but it is possible .. It takes time and patience, plus plane fare to keep going back to the Phils . It may also help if somebody there could do the follow up for her (maybe her mother or siblings?).

I am here in Singapore but managed to get my annulment in the Phils. It wasnt easy.


----------



## tammy2tommy

*Spousal Visa*

Hey everyone! My application for spousal visa was lodged last 28 February and 2 weeks after that I did my medical examination. We had a civil wedding last Jan 7 and we had a big wedding last April 14 and our agency sent an email to the embassy about the 2nd wedding we just had. My husband and I thought that by mid-May or late May we will be allocated to a case officer already but as I've seen on the site, sad to say, it is still Jan 12, same as last month's update, we haven't received anything from the embassy. Hopefully by early June, we'll receive an email. Hopefully. Good luck to us!  I've been reading the posts on this thread by the way. My husband led me to this site. Though he had read like everything. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## vhinmye

*Website update on processing time*

To all those waiting for news from the Philippines Visa office, they failed to update the date for the Partner visa processing when they posted last 15 May 2012.

As of today, (17 May, 2012) they made correction and they are now looking at applications lodge 27 February 2012.

You can check out the website for the information

Cheers


----------



## tammy2tommy

vhinmye said:


> To all those waiting for news from the Philippines Visa office, they failed to update the date for the Partner visa processing when they posted last 15 May 2012.
> 
> As of today, (17 May, 2012) they made correction and they are now looking at applications lodge 27 February 2012.
> 
> You can check out the website for the information
> 
> Cheers


Wooh!,  thanks for the post. Thank you God. Me and my hubby are so happy. Hopefully by tomorrow or within this day we will have a case officer, and once we have one, it could be anytime that we will have the visa..

How long does it take to be given a visa once you have a CO already? Will it take most likely a month? I know it's upon the discretion of the CO, but just maybe the average time? So far we sent good proofs, and we are ready to give some more proofs. What do you think? Thank you.  God bless!


----------



## vhinmye

tammy2tommy said:


> Wooh!,  thanks for the post. Thank you God. Me and my hubby are so happy. Hopefully by tomorrow or within this day we will have a case officer, and once we have one, it could be anytime that we will have the visa..
> 
> How long does it take to be given a visa once you have a CO already? Will it take most likely a month? I know it's upon the discretion of the CO, but just maybe the average time? So far we sent good proofs, and we are ready to give some more proofs. What do you think? Thank you.  God bless!


Hi tammy2tommy,

Im not really sure exactly how long it takes for the approval once a CO has been assign. Like many of the people in this forum, we can only guess the timeframe.

We too are confident that we have provided them all the evidences that we can produce to substantiate our marriage and relationship is genuine.

Just inform us if you already have a CO and for sure ours will be following soon after yours.

Cheers


----------



## tammy2tommy

Oh sorry I forgot to ask, when was your application acknowledged?..I just rang my agent and she said that some of her applicants from November and December didn't receive any notification in regards to their visa applications, they do have COs already, just not the visas yet. But I'll stay excited and positive, one day is a step closer. Let's just hope we all get the best COs who can give visas in 1 month max.  God bless!


----------



## vhinmye

tammy2tommy said:


> Oh sorry I forgot to ask, when was your application acknowledged?..I just rang my agent and she said that some of her applicants from November and December didn't receive any notification in regards to their visa applications, they do have COs already, just not the visas yet. But I'll stay excited and positive, one day is a step closer. Let's just hope we all get the best COs who can give visas in 1 month max.  God bless!


We had our application acknowledged March 05,2012. Its a 309/100 visa. Would you be albe to ask your agent what type of visas were those filed in November and December that didnt have any progress yet?

The approval process may also be case to case basis depending on how complete the application is.


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> To all those waiting for news from the Philippines Visa office, they failed to update the date for the Partner visa processing when they posted last 15 May 2012.
> 
> As of today, (17 May, 2012) they made correction and they are now looking at applications lodge 27 February 2012.
> 
> You can check out the website for the information
> 
> Cheers


wow this is really a good news.. yahooo just a little more time....


----------



## myleen_you

madeltalastas said:


> wow this is really a good news.. yahooo just a little more time....


yes madel, we are two steps behind and for sure we are the next in line..let cheers to that


----------



## madeltalastas

myleen_you said:


> yes madel, we are two steps behind and for sure we are the next in line..let cheers to that


oh yeah! this is it... few more months and we are all set... cheers! good luck to us


----------



## tammy2tommy

vhinmye said:


> We had our application acknowledged March 05,2012. Its a 309/100 visa. Would you be albe to ask your agent what type of visas were those filed in November and December that didnt have any progress yet?
> 
> The approval process may also be case to case basis depending on how complete the application is.


Hi vhinmye, I will try to ring her later and keep you posted  .. God bless!


----------



## tammy2tommy

madeltalastas said:


> wow this is really a good news.. yahooo just a little more time....


hi madeltalastas, I guess we all just have to be more patient with this, hopefully next week there will be more good news from them.. Time goes by so fast, as what my hubby used to tell me, "one day is a step closer"... let's just pray that once we have our respective case officers, it won't be long until our visas are granted, hopefully. God bless!


----------



## tammy2tommy

Good morning everybody.. 

Just wondering about the seminar that has to be attended to before leaving the country (after u have the visa granted) if they're gonna email us about it? Like where the exact location for the seminar is and what the requirements are? I know just a bit about the seminar and I'm not really sure. Just wanna ask beforehand, we might be too excited that once the visa is granted, we book a flight immediately lol not knowing about the seminar  Thank you. God Bless us all!


----------



## madeltalastas

tammy2tommy said:


> hi madeltalastas, I guess we all just have to be more patient with this, hopefully next week there will be more good news from them.. Time goes by so fast, as what my hubby used to tell me, "one day is a step closer"... let's just pray that once we have our respective case officers, it won't be long until our visas are granted, hopefully. God bless!


I'm keeping my day busy so i wont think about the visa... but there are days that I really can't help but worry... hopefully there will be more good news next week... keeping all my fingers crossed lol


----------



## madeltalastas

tammy2tommy said:


> Good morning everybody..
> 
> Just wondering about the seminar that has to be attended to before leaving the country (after u have the visa granted) if they're gonna email us about it? Like where the exact location for the seminar is and what the requirements are? I know just a bit about the seminar and I'm not really sure. Just wanna ask beforehand, we might be too excited that once the visa is granted, we book a flight immediately lol not knowing about the seminar  Thank you. God Bless us all!


You may avail of the Guidance and Counseling Session even while you are still processing or waiting for your visa. If such is the case, you will only be issued the GCC. Once your visa is released, you will return to CFO to continue with your registration. The CFO sticker will then be affixed on your passport.

check this website for details Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## tammy2tommy

madeltalastas said:


> You may avail of the Guidance and Counseling Session even while you are still processing or waiting for your visa. If such is the case, you will only be issued the GCC. Once your visa is released, you will return to CFO to continue with your registration. The CFO sticker will then be affixed on your passport.
> 
> check this website for details Commission on Filipinos Overseas


thank you so much madeltalastas God bless!


----------



## madeltalastas

hello everyone... just incase you haven't checked the Embassy website they are already processing Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) Lodge on 1 April2012.. i don't want to keep my hopes up but i think i already have a case officer... since i lodge mine March 2012.. What do you think?


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> hello everyone... just incase you haven't checked the Embassy website they are already processing Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) Lodge on 1 April2012.. i don't want to keep my hopes up but i think i already have a case officer... since i lodge mine March 2012.. What do you think?


Thats a surprice! Just saw the website now. We also lodge our visa first week of March. Did you try calling the visa center to verify the status of your application?

Thanks


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Thats a surprice! Just saw the website now. We also lodge our visa first week of March. Did you try calling the visa center to verify the status of your application?
> 
> Thanks


i was shocked too.. i refresh the page more than 3 time just to make sure it's correct.. i'm planning to call them but i just sent a follow up last week i don't want to annoy them or anything... also based on what i read, CO don't normally contact us, unless they need more information. so i guess they don't need anything yet that's why


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> i was shocked too.. i refresh the page more than 3 time just to make sure it's correct.. i'm planning to call them but i just sent a follow up last week i don't want to annoy them or anything... also based on what i read, CO don't normally contact us, unless they need more information. so i guess they don't need anything yet that's why


i told my wife to send them an email just to check the status of her application. Yes, sometimes they (CO) wont call unless they need some more documents. Others say that sometimes they call and say that the visa is approved.


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> i told my wife to send them an email just to check the status of her application. Yes, sometimes they (CO) wont call unless they need some more documents. Others say that sometimes they call and say that the visa is approved.


I called the Embassy and i was able to confirm that I already have a case officer and my Visa is now being processed... If they need more information Case officer will call/email me but if the application is good they'll continue to process it until they *finger crossed grant my visa  God is really good.. goodluck to all of us waiting for our visa...


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> I called the Embassy and i was able to confirm that I already have a case officer and my Visa is now being processed... If they need more information Case officer will call/email me but if the application is good they'll continue to process it until they *finger crossed grant my visa  God is really good.. goodluck to all of us waiting for our visa...


Thats good news. So its just a matter of time before it will be approved. We will call the embassy as well to get confirmation directly from them regarding assignment of CO.

Cheers


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Thats good news. So its just a matter of time before it will be approved. We will call the embassy as well to get confirmation directly from them regarding assignment of CO.
> 
> Cheers


It is really a good news... yup better call the embassy  goodluck


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> It is really a good news... yup better call the embassy  goodluck


Thanks. By the way, did they give you a TRN (record number) for your application? I think there is a way to track the status of visa application in the VIA site using the TRN and date of birth of the applicant.


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Thanks. By the way, did they give you a TRN (record number) for your application? I think there is a way to track the status of visa application in the VIA site using the TRN and date of birth of the applicant.


yup I did gave my TRN.. I'm not sure if the VIA site is insyc with the Embassy coz every time i checked it, kept on getting error DOB and TRN don't match lol


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> yup I did gave my TRN.. I'm not sure if the VIA site is insyc with the Embassy coz every time i checked it, kept on getting error DOB and TRN don't match lol


Is the TRN the same as the File number when the center acknowledge the application? I was using that with DOB for tracking and it doesnt work.


----------



## tammy2tommy

hey guys, im from cebu and i tried to ring embassy twice using my mobile but it's sort of busy. My application was acknowledged February 28. My agency didn't even know that there's a new update, they're so behind and so I'm doing my own thing as well. Is there any other way I can know about the progress of my application aside from ringing the embassy and emailing them? Thank you so much! God bless!

I'm so happy for you guys. Let's pray for the best.  God is good!


----------



## vhinmye

tammy2tommy said:


> hey guys, im from cebu and i tried to ring embassy twice using my mobile but it's sort of busy. My application was acknowledged February 28. My agency didn't even know that there's a new update, they're so behind and so I'm doing my own thing as well. Is there any other way I can know about the progress of my application aside from ringing the embassy and emailing them? Thank you so much! God bless!
> 
> I'm so happy for you guys. Let's pray for the best.  God is good!


I think because of the sudden update of the website, many are now calling the embassy for information. as for progress updates, the best ways are still emails and phone calls esp when you have a CO already that way there is a specific person to talk to.

Hope we hear good news from them soon.


----------



## tammy2tommy

Wooh, okay.  I'm upset with the agency but I decided to do the work myself and just inform them. I emailed the embassy already and hopefully we'll get a response later. I really hope everything is going well, and that it won't be long until the visa is granted. Any news about your application vhinmye?


----------



## vhinmye

tammy2tommy said:


> Wooh, okay.  I'm upset with the agency but I decided to do the work myself and just inform them. I emailed the embassy already and hopefully we'll get a response later. I really hope everything is going well, and that it won't be long until the visa is granted. Any news about your application vhinmye?


We didnt use an agent for ours. same thing, we tried calling but could not go through. we only emailed them for an update. hopefully they will respond soon


----------



## tammy2tommy

Yep. I just received an acknowledgement receipt in regards to my email. Hope everything goes well and no more docus needed


----------



## vhinmye

tammy2tommy said:


> Yep. I just received an acknowledgement receipt in regards to my email. Hope everything goes well and no more docus needed


I see. Its probably the system generated email for inquiries. lets all hope for the best...

Cheers


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Is the TRN the same as the File number when the center acknowledge the application? I was using that with DOB for tracking and it doesnt work.


I'm not sure if its the same but the number i gave them when i rang the embassy is the file number


----------



## myleen_you

tammy2tommy said:


> Yep. I just received an acknowledgement receipt in regards to my email. Hope everything goes well and no more docus needed


I did send an e-mail and received electronic response..none reply from the embassy yet. Yes, their phone lines are busy, i tried many hot lines just to be connected. Finally, i was able to talked to their customer service representative to inquire the status of my application. I lodged mine on March 3 and was acknowledged March 5. As per the CSR, my application is now on-process but he did not confirm if its been allocated to CO. As per him, CO normally sends e-mail. Let us keep on praying


----------



## medmbalu

madeltalastas said:


> hello everyone... just incase you haven't checked the Embassy website they are already processing Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) Lodge on 1 April2012.. i don't want to keep my hopes up but i think i already have a case officer... since i lodge mine March 2012.. What do you think?


My partner emailed the embassy last Friday to make follow up because his was lodged Jan 27 and yet no news about the status of the application.Then last Monday he received an email that his application is to be allocated to a case officer, Then he was called by the CO for a phone interview about our relationship and why I didn't include him when I applied for Australia. Our main reason is the 1 yr relationship requirement. The CO said that processing is 6-9 mos. but we are still hoping it could be less than that.


----------



## madeltalastas

myleen_you said:


> I did send an e-mail and received electronic response..none reply from the embassy yet. Yes, their phone lines are busy, i tried many hot lines just to be connected. Finally, i was able to talked to their customer service representative to inquire the status of my application. I lodged mine on March 3 and was acknowledged March 5. As per the CSR, my application is now on-process but he did not confirm if its been allocated to CO. As per him, CO normally sends e-mail. Let us keep on praying


Yup lets keep on praying.. its one step closer... this waiting period is going to be worth it.. chill


----------



## tammy2tommy

medmbalu said:


> My partner emailed the embassy last Friday to make follow up because his was lodged Jan 27 and yet no news about the status of the application.Then last Monday he received an email that his application is to be allocated to a case officer, Then he was called by the CO for a phone interview about our relationship and why I didn't include him when I applied for Australia. Our main reason is the 1 yr relationship requirement. The CO said that processing is 6-9 mos. but we are still hoping it could be less than that.


What visa is applied for?


----------



## tammy2tommy

myleen_you said:


> I did send an e-mail and received electronic response..none reply from the embassy yet. Yes, their phone lines are busy, i tried many hot lines just to be connected. Finally, i was able to talked to their customer service representative to inquire the status of my application. I lodged mine on March 3 and was acknowledged March 5. As per the CSR, my application is now on-process but he did not confirm if its been allocated to CO. As per him, CO normally sends e-mail. Let us keep on praying


Hi myleen_you.. that's good, at least you reached a representative. One of these days, a visa will be granted, and more to go. Clock is ticking, it is indeed a very long wait but we will all be with our loved ones very soon! Where are yous gonna be based btw?


----------



## myleen_you

tammy2tommy said:


> Hi myleen_you.. that's good, at least you reached a representative. One of these days, a visa will be granted, and more to go. Clock is ticking, it is indeed a very long wait but we will all be with our loved ones very soon! Where are yous gonna be based btw?


Yeap tammy! We are all one step closer. We will be based in WA City of Perth. What about you guys?


----------



## medmbalu

tammy2tommy said:


> What visa is applied for?


Partner visa 309.. We have a kid which I was able to include in my application. When I applied May 2010 for a 176 visa, I was pregnant,but we still don't have a 1 yr relationship. when I gave birth I filed change of circumstance and able to include our son. That's why we just have to do another application for him which is the 309.. The CO said I should've included him. If only I knew that's possible I should've done that.


----------



## tammy2tommy

myleen_you said:


> Yeap tammy! We are all one step closer. We will be based in WA City of Perth. What about you guys?


I'll be based in Sydney. I just miss my husband so much. He even told me that what I'm feeling right now is like when you really want to pee, the closer you are to the toilet, the more impatient you get lol.


----------



## robanalyn

hi all just thought i would put up my wifes time line for info , we have been asked to send extra docs in which we have done on april 24th which our c/o has confirmed to have recieved now hoping that the visa will follow soon 

From: Philippines, Applied: 04 Jan 2012, Applied From: Manila Philippines, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 05 Mar 2012, Police Checks: 15 Mar 2012, CO Assigned: 30 Mar 2012, To: Australia.


----------



## tammy2tommy

robanalyn said:


> hi all just thought i would put up my wifes time line for info , we have been asked to send extra docs in which we have done on april 24th which our c/o has confirmed to have recieved now hoping that the visa will follow soon
> 
> From: Philippines, Applied: 04 Jan 2012, Applied From: Manila Philippines, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 05 Mar 2012, Police Checks: 15 Mar 2012, CO Assigned: 30 Mar 2012, To: Australia.


hi robanalyn,, just curious,, so it took more or less a month for them to receive the docus? where is your wife now?


----------



## vhinmye

Good day Guys,

Any news from the visa office with regards to your visa applications?


----------



## robanalyn

tammy2tommy said:


> hi robanalyn,, just curious,, so it took more or less a month for them to receive the docus? where is your wife now?


it took just under 2 weeks for them to get the extra docs via courier my wife is waiting patiently in ******


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

Paulor said:


> Hi Lovelycaterpillar!
> 
> Like you I am here in Singapore. However, I am a Permanent Resident here for 7 years already.
> 
> When we lodged our class 309 here in Singapore last December, I was asked by the officer if I am a PR and for how long...what is my work (I am a Techincal Consultant). Not sure if it is a factor but after that she asked me to prepare the Medical Cert and Police Clearance.
> 
> I would think that the Singapore office could process it faster compared to the one in the Philippines (unless they require info/verification from the Philippines like my case).


Hi Paulor,

I am not a PR. I was about to apply last year but since I decided to get married next year and stayed with my future husband in OZ I didnt apply anymore. Ive been here for 5 years and working in ZARA along Orchard. Visit me to the store if you can! We will be applying for PMV and planning to get married in OZ. This September im coming back to see him. We havent met each other's families yet since he's family is staying in New Zealand and mine is in the Philippines!

I hope so its more easier, coz everytime I will get a tourist visa, it only takes 1 week and yes they always ask if you are a PR or not. But so far I dont have any problems on getting visa (tourist per-se), however I always have the no further stay condition but its ok, its important that you dont have bad records and you follow the rules.

So for how long have you been waiting with your visa?


----------



## hybrideye

Hey Guys,

Just got my misis visa approved yesterday she was here for about 3 months on sponsored tourist visa she returned in Philippines on 10 May her visa is only valid for 3 months after 12 days her visa has been finalised and approved for everyone's info department did not ask for any additional documents. 

Base on my observation spouse visa takes longer to process compare to pmv as after pmv they have to apply for onshore spouse visa.

FINALLY I BOOKED ONE WAY TICKET FOR MY MISIS!

All the best for everyone!


----------



## vhinmye

hybrideye said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got my misis visa approved yesterday she was here for about 3 months on sponsored tourist visa she returned in Philippines on 10 May her visa is only valid for 3 months after 12 days her visa has been finalised and approved for everyone's info department did not ask for any additional documents.
> 
> Base on my observation spouse visa takes longer to process compare to pmv as after pmv they have to apply for onshore spouse visa.
> 
> FINALLY I BOOKED ONE WAY TICKET FOR MY MISIS!
> 
> All the best for everyone!


Hi,

Congrats for having your visa approved. By the way, is it a factor that your wife was in Australia as a tourist that the approval took a little longer? How many times did your case office contacted you during the process?

Thanks and kudos again


----------



## robanalyn

Congrats to you and your mrs hybrideye , i should have brought my wife here on a tv too but instead ive been travelling back to her every 2 to 3 mths .
hopefully our spouse visa isnt to far away too


----------



## AngelaMay

I got my visa approved just this Monday! ohlalalal!!!
to those who are patiently waiting, goodluck! pray as well! 

Cheerss!!!

AngelaMay


----------



## madeltalastas

AngelaMay said:


> I got my visa approved just this Monday! ohlalalal!!!
> to those who are patiently waiting, goodluck! pray as well!
> 
> Cheerss!!!
> 
> AngelaMay


WOW! That was fast! its only like 3-4 months and you got your visa... CONGRATS and Godbless 

you applied Last week of Feb right and you got you CO last month


----------



## tammy2tommy

AngelaMay said:


> I got my visa approved just this Monday! ohlalalal!!!
> to those who are patiently waiting, goodluck! pray as well!
> 
> Cheerss!!!
> 
> AngelaMay


Wow that's fast.. I hope ours won't take long.  Can you post your timeline please? If it's okay.  God bless!


----------



## Zamaussie

AngelaMay said:


> I got my visa approved just this Monday! ohlalalal!!!
> to those who are patiently waiting, goodluck! pray as well!
> 
> Cheerss!!!
> 
> AngelaMay


Congrats !!!! Can you please post your timeline as well


----------



## madeltalastas

tammy2tommy said:


> Wow that's fast.. I hope ours won't take long.  Can you post your timeline please? If it's okay.  God bless!


hello,

if i'm not mistaken, Angelamay lodge her application 24/02/212.. Ours is next yihi


----------



## shy26

madeltalastas said:


> hello,
> 
> if i'm not mistaken, Angelamay lodge her application 24/02/212.. Ours is next yihi


Hi madeltalastas,

Did you email the immigration to ask the status of your visa application?

Have you got case officer yet?

I haven't heard anything from them yet


----------



## madeltalastas

shy26 said:


> Hi madeltalastas,
> 
> Did you email the immigration to ask the status of your visa application?
> 
> Have you got case officer yet?
> 
> I haven't heard anything from them yet


hello,

i did made a follow up last week, i called the embassy and they told me that CO is already processing my application but i haven't received an email from my CO... i'm thinking of waiting for another month, if still no update i'll call them again...

Let's just hope w/in the next few months we'll have our visa.. keep praying


----------



## AngelaMay

guys, here is my timeline.. by the way, when I should have my first initial entry to Australia? I am quite uncertain as to when I have to..

Cheersss!!

AngelaMay


----------



## medmbalu

AngelaMay said:


> guys, here is my timeline.. by the way, when I should have my first initial entry to Australia? I am quite uncertain as to when I have to..
> 
> Cheersss!!
> 
> AngelaMay


congratulations AngelaMay. how I wish that my partner'svisa will soon be granted. It's already 4 months since we lodged his application. 309 really took so long than the 300 visa.Anyone who have lodged their 309 visa last January?


----------



## vhinmye

Good morning to all,

Any recent approvals for partner visas?

Don't forget to post your timelines just in case.

Thanks


----------



## nichole088

*Visa 309*



My husband's visa has been granted on May 23, 2012. His CO never contacted him, at that time we weren't even sure if he has a case officer yet. But were surprised when he received a parcel from a courier with the grant letter and docs that we submitted from his CO. The only time they contacted my husband is when they ask him to take a medical assessment and no interviews at all. Be patient guys and Good luck.

Application Lodge: February 13, 2012
Application Granted: May 23, 2012
Visa type: Spouse Visa


----------



## Zamaussie

nichole088 said:


> My husband's visa has been granted on May 23, 2012. His CO never contacted him, at that time we weren't even sure if he has a case officer yet. But were surprised when he received a parcel from a courier with the grant letter and docs that we submitted from his CO. The only time they contacted my husband is when they ask him to take a medical assessment and no interviews at all. Be patient guys and Good luck.
> 
> Application Lodge: February 13, 2012
> Application Granted: May 23, 2012
> Visa type: Spouse Visa


congratulations !!!


----------



## madeltalastas

nichole088 said:


> My husband's visa has been granted on May 23, 2012. His CO never contacted him, at that time we weren't even sure if he has a case officer yet. But were surprised when he received a parcel from a courier with the grant letter and docs that we submitted from his CO. The only time they contacted my husband is when they ask him to take a medical assessment and no interviews at all. Be patient guys and Good luck.
> 
> Application Lodge: February 13, 2012
> Application Granted: May 23, 2012
> Visa type: Spouse Visa


CONGRATS! that's really fast.. 3 months!


----------



## sugarstoned

Wow congrats nichole088!!


----------



## vhinmye

nichole088 said:


> My husband's visa has been granted on May 23, 2012. His CO never contacted him, at that time we weren't even sure if he has a case officer yet. But were surprised when he received a parcel from a courier with the grant letter and docs that we submitted from his CO. The only time they contacted my husband is when they ask him to take a medical assessment and no interviews at all. Be patient guys and Good luck.
> 
> Application Lodge: February 13, 2012
> Application Granted: May 23, 2012
> Visa type: Spouse Visa


Congrats Nichole088!!! Hope that we have the same luck as you did..


----------



## msamosco31

Hello guys remember me?, I came here in Australia via Tourist while waiting for PMV, they grant my PMV Feb 10, 2012 and came back in Australia March 10, 2012 ... We got married April 14, 2012 and Lodge application for visa 820 last May 31, 2012 and got approved May 31, 2012 the same day ... Its just amazing only 1 day approval ... never heard of this ... we are so lucky and Thankful ... Thanks to God for all the blessings ... now we are waiting and start counting for 2 years to be permanent .... Goodluck to all of you guys ... Just pray and be patience ...


Cheers,
msamosco31


----------



## Realman2011

Hi, do you mean that your temp visa 802 got granted the same day you lodged your application?


----------



## msamosco31

Realman2011 said:


> Hi, do you mean that your temp visa 802 got granted the same day you lodged your application?


yeah Temporary visa 820 granted the same day mate .... some took months and a year but our visa only 1 day ...


----------



## Zamaussie

msamosco31 said:


> Hello guys remember me?, I came here in Australia via Tourist while waiting for PMV, they grant my PMV Feb 10, 2012 and came back in Australia March 10, 2012 ... We got married April 14, 2012 and Lodge application for visa 820 last May 31, 2012 and got approved May 31, 2012 the same day ... Its just amazing only 1 day approval ... never heard of this ... we are so lucky and Thankful ... Thanks to God for all the blessings ... now we are waiting and start counting for 2 years to be permanent .... Goodluck to all of you guys ... Just pray and be patience ...
> 
> Cheers,
> msamosco31


Congratulations


----------



## hanzyman

Hi Everyone,

We are going to be lodging our application for a PMV soon and we are almost done in collating all the documents that we need. I just have a few questions that hopefully you can help me out with: 1) can we take the medical exam before we lodge the application or do we need to lodge the application first? 2) For the cenomar and the birth certificate, can we have it delivered to the Australian embassy beforehand as well? 3) For those that were asked for additional documents, what additional documents were you asked for?

Sorry for the questions, we just want everything to be complete when we lodge our application. Thank you in advanced for the answers. =D


----------



## madeltalastas

hanzyman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are going to be lodging our application for a PMV soon and we are almost done in collating all the documents that we need. I just have a few questions that hopefully you can help me out with: 1) can we take the medical exam before we lodge the application or do we need to lodge the application first? 2) For the cenomar and the birth certificate, can we have it delivered to the Australian embassy beforehand as well? 3) For those that were asked for additional documents, what additional documents were you asked for?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, we just want everything to be complete when we lodge our application. Thank you in advanced for the answers. =D


hey hanzyman here's some answer to your question.

1. If a medical and/or x-ray examination is required, Embassy notify you after your application is lodged with the Australian Embassy in Manila. You will then need to make arrangements to attend an approved immigration panel doctor.

2. NSO documents requested as part of the application must be applied through the process. These documents are sent directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila.

check the embassy website for details

Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy


----------



## Davellen

*medical's*



hanzyman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are going to be lodging our application for a PMV soon and we are almost done in collating all the documents that we need. I just have a few questions that hopefully you can help me out with: 1) can we take the medical exam before we lodge the application or do we need to lodge the application first? 2) For the cenomar and the birth certificate, can we have it delivered to the Australian embassy beforehand as well? 3) For those that were asked for additional documents, what additional documents were you asked for?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, we just want everything to be complete when we lodge our application. Thank you in advanced for the answers. =D


Your medical check can be done before you lodge the application, my fiancee completed her medical check in Cebu last november in 2011 and her application was received 27th february this year, about 2 weeks ago she received an email from her CO to say her medical checks from november are still valid for her current application.


----------



## madeltalastas

Davellen said:


> Your medical check can be done before you lodge the application, my fiancee completed her medical check in Cebu last november in 2011 and her application was received 27th february this year, about 2 weeks ago she received an email from her CO to say her medical checks from november are still valid for her current application.


hi, sorry let me just correct on you this, before you can have you medical before you lodge you application but as of 2012 they no longer allow that, you have to lodge your application first then they'll give you the Health ID number on email and you need to provide that with panel hospital of your choice.

here's the website Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy

You can also call the embassy for inquiry before lodging your visa application.


----------



## Murloc

All this info is very reassuring as my Filippino girlfriend keeps asking "what if they refuse the visa?" as long as we submit ample evidence etc it shouldn't take to long


----------



## shy26

Hi Guys,

Finally,I got my visa approved this afternoon. 

This is my timeline:

Date of application: March 1 2012
Nationality:Filipino
Visa typeartner visa 309
Offshore/onshore: offshore
Medical: yes
Police check:Yes
Co assigned: Not sure
Visa granted:June 8 2012


So happy today  To those who are patiently waiting.Good luck guys and don't forget to pray.

Cheers,

Shy26


----------



## sugarstoned

shy26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally,I got my visa approved this afternoon.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Date of application: March 1 2012
> Nationality:Filipino
> Visa typeartner visa 309
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medical: yes
> Police check:Yes
> Co assigned: Not sure
> Visa granted:June 8 2012
> 
> So happy today  To those who are patiently waiting.Good luck guys and don't forget to pray.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shy26


Oh wow!! Congratz!!! I submitted ours March 6 and same visa type as yours. Hope ours will be as fast as yours too! Congratz again!


----------



## vhinmye

sugarstoned said:


> Oh wow!! Congratz!!! I submitted ours March 6 and same visa type as yours. Hope ours will be as fast as yours too! Congratz again!


Congrats Shy!

We are almost the same date sugarstoned..ours is March 5, 2012.

Lets pray harder that our visas are next....

Cheers


----------



## sugarstoned

vhinmye said:


> Congrats Shy!
> 
> We are almost the same date sugarstoned..ours is March 5, 2012.
> 
> Lets pray harder that our visas are next....
> 
> Cheers


Hopefully it will be as fast as Shy's.  So happy for you Shy!


----------



## Zamaussie

shy26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally,I got my visa approved this afternoon.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Date of application: March 1 2012
> Nationality:Filipino
> Visa typeartner visa 309
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medical: yes
> Police check:Yes
> Co assigned: Not sure
> Visa granted:June 8 2012
> 
> So happy today  To those who are patiently waiting.Good luck guys and don't forget to pray.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shy26


Congratulations !!


----------



## shy26

Yes.It's really fast.I got my visa approved for only 3 months and 7days.
Thank you so much for this site it's very helpful.
For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep on praying.God wants you to be happy 

Thank u so much.

Cheers,
Shy26


----------



## tammy2tommy

shy26 said:


> Yes.It's really fast.I got my visa approved for only 3 months and 7days.
> Thank you so much for this site it's very helpful.
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep on praying.God wants you to be happy
> 
> Thank u so much.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shy26


Congratulations Shy26.


----------



## madeltalastas

shy26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally,I got my visa approved this afternoon.
> 
> This is my timeline:
> 
> Date of application: March 1 2012
> Nationality:Filipino
> Visa typeartner visa 309
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medical: yes
> Police check:Yes
> Co assigned: Not sure
> Visa granted:June 8 2012
> 
> So happy today  To those who are patiently waiting.Good luck guys and don't forget to pray.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shy26


wow! congrats shy.. where in Australia are you stayin?


----------



## smile03

hi , i am new here though I've been reading this forum since then. I lodged my application for 309 provisional last February 2012 and was approved last May 28,2012 and flying to Australia on June 16th. If you are worried that you are not receiving an email or hearing anything from the embassy don't be 'coz i also didn't received an email apart from the acknowledgement receipt and the email from my CO granting my visa.Prayers , patience and keeping yourself busy will help the agony of waiting Godspeed everyone!


----------



## sugarstoned

smile03 said:


> hi , i am new here though I've been reading this forum since then. I lodged my application for 309 provisional last February 2012 and was approved last May 28,2012 and flying to Australia on June 16th. If you are worried that you are not receiving an email or hearing anything from the embassy don't be 'coz i also didn't received an email apart from the acknowledgement receipt and the email from my CO granting my visa.Prayers , patience and keeping yourself busy will help the agony of waiting Godspeed everyone!


Congratz!


----------



## AngelaMay

When Applying for Subclass 802 do I have to go back in philippines after my PMV expires? I am confused...


PS!!! Congratulations to all who got their visas recently!!!


----------



## madeltalastas

AngelaMay said:


> When Applying for Subclass 802 do I have to go back in philippines after my PMV expires? I am confused...
> 
> PS!!! Congratulations to all who got their visas recently!!!


you don't need to go back to Phils once your PMV expires, that's why you need to apply for subclass 801/820 before that happen

If you are granted a temporary Partner visa, it is normally valid throughout the waiting period until a decision is made on your permanent Partner visa application


----------



## vechay

smile03 said:


> hi , i am new here though I've been reading this forum since then. I lodged my application for 309 provisional last February 2012 and was approved last May 28,2012 and flying to Australia on June 16th. If you are worried that you are not receiving an email or hearing anything from the embassy don't be 'coz i also didn't received an email apart from the acknowledgement receipt and the email from my CO granting my visa.Prayers , patience and keeping yourself busy will help the agony of waiting Godspeed everyone!


Congrats smile03! We're planning to submit our 309 application in Manila soon, and it is good to know that they can process applications in a very short period.

Any more tips on how we can achieve the same service?

Enjoy your life in Australia, I can assure you it is a great place to live.


----------



## vechay

shy26 said:


> Yes.It's really fast.I got my visa approved for only 3 months and 7days.
> Thank you so much for this site it's very helpful.
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep on praying.God wants you to be happy
> 
> Thank u so much.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shy26


Congratulations Shy26! Yes, we will all keep on praying. God loves us all


----------



## smile03

vechay said:


> Congrats smile03! We're planning to submit our 309 application in Manila soon, and it is good to know that they can process applications in a very short period.
> 
> Any more tips on how we can achieve the same service?
> 
> Enjoy your life in Australia, I can assure you it is a great place to live.


Hi Vechay, yeah I've been there, before we got married it's indeed a nice place. About your application just follow whatever is advise on their website like : evidences of relationship ( pass as many proofs as you can, compile them presentably and put labels in each paper or photos you will submit), if you request for marriage cert and birth cert from NSO you may also add the Advisory on Marriages because they will be asking that from you as well , an honest paper results to a quick visa approval  
hope you don't wait that long , been there and that's not easy. Godbless


----------



## smile03

vechay said:


> Congrats smile03! We're planning to submit our 309 application in Manila soon, and it is good to know that they can process applications in a very short period.
> 
> Any more tips on how we can achieve the same service?
> 
> Enjoy your life in Australia, I can assure you it is a great place to live.


Hi Vechay, yeah I've been there, before we got married, it's indeed a lovely place. About your application just follow whatever is advise on their website like : evidences of relationship ( pass as many proofs as you can, compile them presentably and put labels in each paper or photos you will submit), if you request for marriage cert and birth cert from NSO you may also add the Advisory on Marriages because they will be asking that from you as well , an honest paper results to a quick visa approval  
hope you don't wait that long , been there and that's not easy. Godbless


----------



## bigcitygirl011

has anyone of u guys advised to take another xray from the panel doctor/ clinic. where can i follow up the result cos the clinic said they are not allowed to. can i ask the case officer?? it worries me big time


----------



## xeelah

bigcitygirl011 said:


> has anyone of u guys advised to take another xray from the panel doctor/ clinic. where can i follow up the result cos the clinic said they are not allowed to. can i ask the case officer?? it worries me big time


hi bigcitygirl, i think neither the clinic nor the case officer would tell you anything. 'cause I had mine several months ago, and they didn't tell me the results. As far as I know though, they'll have you repeat a test (for instance xray) if the lab result is not too clear or if they have abnormal findings. Let's just pray that's not your case.


----------



## bigcitygirl011

Hi Xeelah, thanks for the info. well the clinic asked me for another view of xray 2 weeks ago. anxious about the result tho. hope everything is alright tho.

good luck to us!


----------



## vhinmye

*partner visa tracking*

To everyone,

Has anyone used the visa tracking facility in the VIA website in the Philippines?

I tried it once and it only showed that the application was received by the visa center and nothing more. Will it eventually tell me the status of the application?

Would appreciate the response of the members.

Thanks


----------



## robanalyn

we have had our application in for almost seven mths now and we still get the same response from the visa tracking facility in the VIA website in the Philippines 

so i dont think it works


----------



## vhinmye

robanalyn said:


> we have had our application in for almost seven mths now and we still get the same response from the visa tracking facility in the VIA website in the Philippines
> 
> so i dont think it works


Hi,

What response do you get from the visa tracking facility? Does it say anything about the progress of the application?

Thanks


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> What response do you get from the visa tracking facility? Does it say anything about the progress of the application?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

What record number did you use to check the status via website? i'm getting an error that it doesn't match with my DOB. Is this the website you're using http://www.via.ph/ ?


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> Hi,
> 
> What record number did you use to check the status via website? i'm getting an error that it doesn't match with my DOB. Is this the website you're using Welcome to via.ph, VISA Information & Application ?


Hi,

Yes its the same website. I emailed the center and they told me that the reference number is in the receipt they gave my wife when she filed her application.

I tried it for the first time today and it only told me that the application was received by the agency.

By the way, any news on your application?


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes its the same website. I emailed the center and they told me that the reference number is in the receipt they gave my wife when she filed her application.
> 
> I tried it for the first time today and it only told me that the application was received by the agency.
> 
> By the way, any news on your application?


no update as of today on my application


----------



## bigcitygirl011

Hi madeltalastas, may i ask when did u lodge ur application?


----------



## hanzyman

First, thanks for answering my inquiries on the previous pages. I have another question though, when you submitted your applications to the VIA center how did you guys submit it? It seems mine won't fit in an envelope, so i'm going to submit it in a small box would that be ok? That's all that is left to figure out and I'm ready to lodge this baby (hopefully tomorrow or Friday)


----------



## madeltalastas

bigcitygirl011 said:


> Hi madeltalastas, may i ask when did u lodge ur application?


Hello,

I lodge my Application March 2012


----------



## madeltalastas

hanzyman said:


> First, thanks for answering my inquiries on the previous pages. I have another question though, when you submitted your applications to the VIA center how did you guys submit it? It seems mine won't fit in an envelope, so i'm going to submit it in a small box would that be ok? That's all that is left to figure out and I'm ready to lodge this baby (hopefully tomorrow or Friday)


When i lodge mine, i went to VIA center personally, i put everything in a folder, i have subfolder for every documents/requirement/evidence its a lot but the VIA center has their own way on how they'll send it to the embassy


----------



## xeelah

Hi guys, thought this link would help: Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

Scroll to the buttom part and you'll see the visa applications being catered (allocated, assessed and etc) by the department.

this is from the australian embassy in Manila. It actually gives you an idea of whether your visa has been allocated to an officer or still in queue. This information is updated regularly (weekly or sometimes once in 2 weeks). When I applied for my visa last year, I checked this website more than 5 times a day. 

All the best to you guys! Hope this helps.


----------



## AngelaMay

madeltalastas said:


> you don't need to go back to Phils once your PMV expires, that's why you need to apply for subclass 801/820 before that happen
> 
> If you are granted a temporary Partner visa, it is normally valid throughout the waiting period until a decision is made on your permanent Partner visa application


maldetalastas hi thanks for the info. I am quite confused with what's the difference between the PMV and the Temporary Partner Visa ( 820 ) when it comes to paper works? I mean, would it be the same for the Subclass 820 (onshore) like filling up the 40 SP, etc.. ?

omg! Guys, pls help me..huhuh

thanks a lot!

More Power and Blessings!

Angela


----------



## Murloc

*Visa website*

The quickest way to understand all the visa's and there differences is to go to this link Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration
Everything you need is there, all explained & it will tell you exactly which forms you need.


----------



## madeltalastas

AngelaMay said:


> maldetalastas hi thanks for the info. I am quite confused with what's the difference between the PMV and the Temporary Partner Visa ( 820 ) when it comes to paper works? I mean, would it be the same for the Subclass 820 (onshore) like filling up the 40 SP, etc.. ?
> 
> omg! Guys, pls help me..huhuh
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> More Power and Blessings!
> 
> Angela


Hello Angela,

here's some information that might help you

Applying for a Partner visa is a two stage process:

1. You apply for a temporary visa (subclass 820) and a permanent visa (subclass 801) by lodging one application. The temporary visa is valid until a decision is made on the permanent visa.
2. If you are granted the temporary visa, you will be eligible for consideration of a permanent visa two years after lodging your application. Generally you must demonstrate your relationship is still genuine and ongoing.

However, there is provision for a permanent visa to be granted in less than two years in certain circumstances.

When you apply: In Australia

When the visa is granted: For the temporary visa (subclass 820) you must be in Australia. 
For the permanent visa (subclass 801) you can be in or outside Australia.

hope this helps


----------



## myleen_you

Hello Guys!

Glad to be back in this forum. Just to give you an update, finally the immigration replied to one of my e-mails to them. As per the email sent to me this afternoon, my application has been allocated to a case officer. Hopefully, my visa will come out soon


----------



## Murloc

good luck, my girlfriend in the Philippines will be applying very soon!


----------



## myleen_you

Murloc said:


> good luck, my girlfriend in the Philippines will be applying very soon!


Thank you. Best of luck to your girlfriend too


----------



## Zamaussie

myleen_you said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Glad to be back in this forum. Just to give you an update, finally the immigration replied to one of my e-mails to them. As per the email sent to me this afternoon, my application has been allocated to a case officer. Hopefully, my visa will come out soon


Hi Myleen
How many emails did you send them?...LOL...I have sent them a couple of them but no reply (Pretoria)


----------



## myleen_you

Zamaussie said:


> Hi Myleen
> How many emails did you send them?...LOL...I have sent them a couple of them but no reply (Pretoria)


I cannot recall how many times, but I frequently emailed them to follow up and inquire on the status of my application and oftentimes got no reply. Just keep on trying they will reply yours on of these days


----------



## briana

*subclass 300/fiance visa*

hello everyone, im new here in this forum.. im Briana and from Philippines, i applied subclass 300 last may 31, and received acknowledgement last june 4, done my medical last june 18 and now im waiting for CO to be allocate.. just feel nervous about everything and thinking what if"".. hope to hear from other member and share their experinces.. :/


----------



## briana

hi, thats a good news.. when did u lodge your paper? me,im still waiting for my co..


----------



## vhinmye

briana said:


> hi, thats a good news.. when did u lodge your paper? me,im still waiting for my co..


hi briana,

at this time, it usually takes 2-3 months for a CO to be allocated as per the immigration office. my wife's application was lodge March 03, 2012 and we were informed that we already have a CO a few days ago but we dont know when it was allocated.


----------



## briana

vhinmye said:


> hi briana,
> 
> at this time, it usually takes 2-3 months for a CO to be allocated as per the immigration office. my wife's application was lodge March 03, 2012 and we were informed that we already have a CO a few days ago but we dont know when it was allocated.


hello, i lodge my papers on may 31, and done with my medical last june 18, im just a bit confused, my fiance rang the immigration and it say we will get co by next mid week, but im not sure about it.. just worried. and cant wait to be with my fiance this waiting is killing me..


----------



## vhinmye

Where did you lodge your application? We did ours in the Philippines and they said that 2-3 months is the average time for CO allocation, but will still depend on their work load. 

for most of us who lodge in the Philippines, this was the usual time when a CO was allocated or even longer


----------



## briana

vhinmye said:


> Where did you lodge your application? We did ours in the Philippines and they said that 2-3 months is the average time for CO allocation, but will still depend on their work load.
> 
> for most of us who lodge in the Philippines, this was the usual time when a CO was allocated or even longer


i lodged my papers in philippines in makati city, and they said it takes 4-6 weeks to allocate co from the day of lodegement of application, thats what they told to us.. im applying for pmv.


----------



## wishful

Finally, after a year since signing-up to this forum, I've lodged my PMV application yesterday! Good luck to all of us guys!


----------



## wishful

Just wondering though, would application fees (in PHP) starting July 1 increase considering exchange rate of AUD/PHP now is smaller than 6 months ago? As per VIA, there are still no updates from the embassy. If I am not mistaken, for the January 1 fee schedule, the embassy had already posted the increase in fees (in PHP) a couple of week before it. Not sure why this time they're holding it off until July 1.


----------



## krissybaby

Adyhottie said:


> Ok goodluck. What city is she intending to go? Tell your fiance that she has to attend a Pre Departure Seminar at CFO before leaving. It is required.


where did u attend CFO ?? in manila or cebu?


----------



## sugarstoned

krissybaby said:


> where did u attend CFO ?? in manila or cebu?


I attended in Cebu City


----------



## drdhebar23

Hello guys....how long it takes to get PR by marrying a auz citizen??? Thank you...i am preparing for AMC to be a GP in Auz...


----------



## vhinmye

sugarstoned said:


> I attended in Cebu City


Hi,

Is that the PDOS? Can you attend a CFO seminar without a migrant visa?


----------



## sugarstoned

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that the PDOS? Can you attend a CFO seminar without a migrant visa?


Hi vhinmye!!

Yup thats the one. Yes you dnt need to have the migrant visa to attend the seminar. I took mine I think 2 years ago.


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that the PDOS? Can you attend a CFO seminar without a migrant visa?


My CO told me yes you can attend the CFO w/o the visa but you have to go back before leaving the country for the CFO stamp or something...


----------



## wishful

wishful said:


> Just wondering though, would application fees (in PHP) starting July 1 increase considering exchange rate of AUD/PHP now is smaller than 6 months ago? As per VIA, there are still no updates from the embassy. If I am not mistaken, for the January 1 fee schedule, the embassy had already posted the increase in fees (in PHP) a couple of week before it. Not sure why this time they're holding it off until July 1.


Checked immi website and it already shows adjusted fees starting today, July 1: Partner Category Visa Charges

using site's currency converter, AUD 2060 = PHP 95300

Though updated schedule of fees is not yet reflected on Manila embassy's website: http://www.australia.com.ph/files/mnla/03 - Visa Application Charges 0112.pdf


----------



## tammy2tommy

Hi everyone, how's everything going? 
Any news with your visas?


----------



## bigcitygirl011

how long did it take to hear back if the medical results were okay? i did the medical a month ago and havent heard back. also, we submitted our application 3 months ago, how much longer should it take before we hear that everything is okay?


----------



## hanzyman

i just finished my medical and what they said was within a week or 2 they will inform me via call or text message if there are further tests to be done and if I don't get a call or text it means they have forwarded the results to the embassy. But as usual you can always contact the medical center from where you had your examination to check the status, it's always best to be sure. =D


----------



## blissful-kay

hi.. has anyone here been asked to complete form 80 by their CO? or did you just filled up and passed the form with your pmv application?

thanks


----------



## Princess

blissful-kay said:


> hi.. has anyone here been asked to complete form 80 by their CO? or did you just filled up and passed the form with your pmv application?
> 
> thanks


Hello Blissful Kay! I just made my Form 80 (Personal Particulars Form) ahead and attached it to my application anyway.


----------



## wishful

I believe it is required to submit at least 2 stat dec (888)

refer to document list section of 47sp (page 24)
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf



> In all circumstances, you should also provide the following
> documents with your application:
> 
> Evidence that your relationship is genuine and
> continuing
> 
> Written statements from you and from your partner
> detailing the history of your relationship (for example,
> when and how you met, when you started living together,
> joint activities, significant events in the relationship)
> 
> *At least 2 statutory declarations from individuals who
> are Australian citizens or permanent residents and have
> personal knowledge of your relationship and support
> your claim that the relationship is genuine and
> continuing (see form 888 Statutory declaration by a
> supporting witness relating to a partner visa application)*


----------



## madeltalastas

tammy2tommy said:


> Hi everyone, how's everything going?
> Any news with your visas?


hello tammy2tommy,

My CO contacted my last month informing me that my Visa is good and i don't need to send my Passport for Visa stamp but i still need to attend the CFO seminar. I'm hoping to have my Visa this week or week after.

how about you any news on your visa?


----------



## madeltalastas

bigcitygirl011 said:


> how long did it take to hear back if the medical results were okay? i did the medical a month ago and havent heard back. also, we submitted our application 3 months ago, how much longer should it take before we hear that everything is okay?


You can email the Hospital where you conduct your Medical and they'll inform you if they already forward your medical to the embassy.


----------



## madeltalastas

blissful-kay said:


> may nagpasa ba dito ng form 888 for pmv visa?
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Go to this link (Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration) fill it out and you'll have all the required documents you need before you lodge PMV.

You might want to read the partner booklet as well.

click on this link for Partner Migration details Partner Visa - Australian Embassy


----------



## youngchi

madeltalastas said:


> hello tammy2tommy,
> 
> My CO contacted my last month informing me that my Visa is good and i don't need to send my Passport for Visa stamp but i still need to attend the CFO seminar. I'm hoping to have my Visa this week or week after.
> 
> how about you any news on your visa?


Hey hi, can u share ur timeline? what u mean u dnt need to send ur passport for visa stamp?.. as i thought everyone need to have visa-stamp on passport when granted.

sorry confused.


----------



## youngchi

i just thought, everyone need to attend a cfo seminar to get a cfo cert. and , u have to go back to cfo to get a cfo-stamp on ur passport once the visa granted.


----------



## vhinmye

youngchi said:


> i just thought, everyone need to attend a cfo seminar to get a cfo cert. and , u have to go back to cfo to get a cfo-stamp on ur passport once the visa granted.


Hi,

At present, you dont need a stamp or sticker on your passport as visa evidence. I read a few weeks ago of this new policy. The Aus immigration will just look at the grant letter when you enter Australia and check for your visa details electronically.

For the CFO, you still need to attend the seminar and get the sticker on your passport as this is a requirement for Filipino emigrants.

thanks


----------



## Princess

It's a good development for the Philippines to be included in e-visa scheme.
Vhinyme, so when attending the seminar, we will need the grant letter and the passport (for the stamp)?



vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> At present, you dont need a stamp or sticker on your passport as visa evidence. I read a few weeks ago of this new policy. The Aus immigration will just look at the grant letter when you enter Australia and check for your visa details electronically.
> 
> For the CFO, you still need to attend the seminar and get the sticker on your passport as this is a requirement for Filipino emigrants.
> 
> thanks


----------



## vhinmye

Princess said:


> It's a good development for the Philippines to be included in e-visa scheme.
> Vhinyme, so when attending the seminar, we will need the grant letter and the passport (for the stamp)?


Hi,

What do you mean by the Philippines is in the evisa scheme? Was this implemented just this July 2012?

According to some members in the forum, you can attend the CFO seminar without your visa being granted but the sticker on the passport will be provided after the visa grant, so you have to go their for a second time if ever.


----------



## Princess

E-visa is when visa was granted electronically, isn't it?

When I was in UAE I was granted 676 visa twice, both e-visa (no stamp in my passport as UAE is on the ev-isa list).

Correct me if I am wrong, as this is my understanding, so far...

Cheers Vhinmye 



vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by the Philippines is in the evisa scheme? Was this implemented just this July 2012?
> 
> According to some members in the forum, you can attend the CFO seminar without your visa being granted but the sticker on the passport will be provided after the visa grant, so you have to go their for a second time if ever.


----------



## vhinmye

Princess said:


> E-visa is when visa was granted electronically, isn't it?
> 
> When I was in UAE I was granted 676 visa twice, both e-visa (no stamp in my passport as UAE is on the ev-isa list).
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, as this is my understanding, so far...
> 
> Cheers Vhinmye


I thought what you were saying is that holder of Philippines passports can now apply tourist visa to Australia "online". I checked the list of countries eligible for this and the Philippines is not yet in the list


----------



## youngchi

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> At present, you dont need a stamp or sticker on your passport as visa evidence. I read a few weeks ago of this new policy. The Aus immigration will just look at the grant letter when you enter Australia and check for your visa details electronically.
> 
> For the CFO, you still need to attend the seminar and get the sticker on your passport as this is a requirement for Filipino emigrants.
> 
> thanks


yep i know,thats what i mean. attend cfo seminar and once granted,back to cfo with passport to get cfo-sticker.


----------



## madeltalastas

hello all...

I Got my visa today below is my timeline.. I'm so happy


----------



## osedill

Congratulations madeltalastas!

I've been checking at this website because my fiancee is waiting for her visa as well. How did you receive your visa grant? Through the courier or through email? 

Thanks.


----------



## madeltalastas

osedill said:


> Congratulations madeltalastas!
> 
> I've been checking at this website because my fiancee is waiting for her visa as well. How did you receive your visa grant? Through the courier or through email?
> 
> Thanks.


I got through email... goodluck and godbless


----------



## osedill

Thanks madeltalastas!

One more question, was the email sent only to you or your fiance (sponsor) was also copied in there?

The wait is really unbearable. I called immigration a couple of times because they did not contact us even once. We only knew that we had a CO already we I called and they said that the processing of my fiance's application was finished (the agent I talked to even said at one point that her application looks good) but can't finalize it because the allocation for the 2011-2012 financial year was exhausted. Our application was acknowledge January 5. 

Anyway, thanks and congratulations again.


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> hello all...
> 
> I Got my visa today below is my timeline.. I'm so happy


Congrats!!!!

This is another proof that PMV's are quicker to process than spouse visas


----------



## madeltalastas

osedill said:


> Thanks madeltalastas!
> 
> One more question, was the email sent only to you or your fiance (sponsor) was also copied in there?
> 
> The wait is really unbearable. I called immigration a couple of times because they did not contact us even once. We only knew that we had a CO already we I called and they said that the processing of my fiance's application was finished (the agent I talked to even said at one point that her application looks good) but can't finalize it because the allocation for the 2011-2012 financial year was exhausted. Our application was acknowledge January 5.
> 
> Anyway, thanks and congratulations again.


Hi,

It was only sent to me.. You can actually contact your CO and ask her/him about it.


----------



## madeltalastas

vhinmye said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> This is another proof that PMV's are quicker to process than spouse visas


Yeah i think so... i'm so excited i already booked my Flight hahaha.. Goodluck on you application.. soon you'll have your visa grant


----------



## Princess

Yay! Congratulations Madel! I would do the same and book my flight after 1 second of hearing the news! Hahaha!


madeltalastas said:


> Yeah i think so... i'm so excited i already booked my Flight hahaha.. Goodluck on you application.. soon you'll have your visa grant


----------



## madeltalastas

Princess said:


> Yay! Congratulations Madel! I would do the same and book my flight after 1 second of hearing the news! Hahaha!


Thank you... waiting is exhausting....


----------



## faith_pmw

madeltalastas said:


> hello all...
> 
> I Got my visa today below is my timeline.. I'm so happy


Congratulations! That was fast!

When do you plan to get married? I'm thinking this is also a factor as to why others get their visa quicker than the rest of us.

Hopefully we will all get our visa soon.

God bless


----------



## faith_pmw

madeltalastas said:


> I got through email... goodluck and godbless


I hope they will also notify me through email because its easier to check it that way. Last time I talked to my CO, she said they will notify me through mail. so now, I always check our mailbox.

Frustrating but worth the wait


----------



## raeocf

Good day.
First off all congrats to those who have their visas approve.
I'm a newbie here and would like to ask some question regarding the process and would try to provide some details also of my fiancee's application.
Can she submit the original pictures, letter/card that we have?

Thanks.


----------



## youngchi

raeocf said:


> Good day.
> First off all congrats to those who have their visas approve.
> I'm a newbie here and would like to ask some question regarding the process and would try to provide some details also of my fiancee's application.
> Can she submit the original pictures, letter/card that we have?
> 
> Thanks.


i think so, i submitted orig. pics together, letters/card w the envelope..


----------



## myleen_you

madeltalastas said:


> hello all...
> 
> I Got my visa today below is my timeline.. I'm so happy


Great! Congratulations! I thought you applied for the same visa as mine (Spouse Subclass-309). Hoping my visa will arrive very soon. As per the immigration last month my application was already allocated to CO, however until now I haven't receive any from them.

Wow! I'm so happy for you madam. Good luck and have a good life with your fiance


----------



## madeltalastas

faith_pmw said:


> Congratulations! That was fast!
> 
> When do you plan to get married? I'm thinking this is also a factor as to why others get their visa quicker than the rest of us.
> 
> Hopefully we will all get our visa soon.
> 
> God bless


Thank you.. it was really fast thank God. 
we'll have our civil wedding this November.


----------



## madeltalastas

myleen_you said:


> Great! Congratulations! I thought you applied for the same visa as mine (Spouse Subclass-309). Hoping my visa will arrive very soon. As per the immigration last month my application was already allocated to CO, however until now I haven't receive any from them.
> 
> Wow! I'm so happy for you madam. Good luck and have a good life with your fiance


Thank you Girl... you'll have your soon, since you are already assigned to a CO.. i guess PMV is faster the spouse visa that's why .. good Luck on your application


----------



## wishful

madeltalastas said:


> hello all...
> 
> I Got my visa today below is my timeline.. I'm so happy


congrats madeltalastas! hope ours will also be as quick as yours!


----------



## madeltalastas

krissybaby said:


> Me too!  hahaha..but we have to take note about the CFO. Congrats girl!  super excited na fiance mo for sure!


thanks thanks.... he's really excited.. he wants me to go there ASAP hahaha.... but i still have work commitments


----------



## madeltalastas

wishful said:


> congrats madeltalastas! hope ours will also be as quick as yours!


You'll have your visa soon... have faith and keep praying..


----------



## raeocf

congrats madeltalastas!


----------



## raeocf

youngchi said:


> i think so, i submitted orig. pics together, letters/card w the envelope..


thanks youngchi for the quick reply. I just hope well get it back 'coz its our only copy.


----------



## youngchi

raeocf said:


> thanks youngchi for the quick reply. I just hope well get it back 'coz its our only copy.


hello ,yep il try help as long as i know  um, yep they surely give it back (photos/cards) n the rest, once ur visa finalized.

but if u want then recopy those pics if u feel missing to have a look
of ur pics togetha.

wat visa u plan to apply?


----------



## rickriva

hi blue feb just want to ask you if you red ribboned your birthcert , and what else do i have to red ribboned ... thanks


----------



## osedill

finally!

after the long wait, my fiance got the visa grant today.

timeline, acknowledged on 5th of January 2012 and medical checked a week after that, and then granted today, 6th of July 2012.


----------



## krissybaby

Congrats OSEDILL !!  looks like its moving fast now that financial year started again.. ;-)


----------



## raeocf

youngchi said:


> hello ,yep il try help as long as i know  um, yep they surely give it back (photos/cards) n the rest, once ur visa finalized.
> 
> but if u want then recopy those pics if u feel missing to have a look
> of ur pics togetha.
> 
> wat visa u plan to apply?


thanks I'll do that.

were on the 300pmv. I got my NOIM yesterday and I will sending all the docs to her and hopefully we'll be able to lodge it next.


----------



## osedill

thanks krissybaby!

yes, that was there reason that they cannot finalize the application last june because all allocation for the 2011-2012 financial has been exhausted already.


----------



## youngchi

osedill said:


> thanks krissybaby!
> 
> yes, that was there reason that they cannot finalize the application last june because all allocation for the 2011-2012 financial has been exhausted already.


hello, congrats..

share ur timeline pls..

what does it mean they cannot finalize the application last june because all allocation for the 2011-2012 financial has been exhausted already.?


----------



## jopai

Hi! Just got my visa approved! Below is my timeline:

visa subclass 309
date of lodgement : 01 mar 2012
police check :yes/along with the application
medical : 05 apr 2012
CO assigned : 15 may 2012
visa granted : 06 july 2012


----------



## myleen_you

jopai said:


> Hi! Just got my visa approved! Below is my timeline:
> 
> visa subclass 309
> date of lodgement : 01 mar 2012
> police check :yes/along with the application
> medical : 05 apr 2012
> CO assigned : 15 may 2012
> visa granted : 06 july 2012


Congratulations Jopai! Hope mine will come out soon. Lodged my application on March 3 and was acknowledged Mar 5. The immigration also told me that my application was been allocated to CO. By what means you received your visa? Did you have any communication with your CO?


----------



## Princess

yay! congratulations Jopai!!!



jopai said:


> Hi! Just got my visa approved! Below is my timeline:
> 
> visa subclass 309
> date of lodgement : 01 mar 2012
> police check :yes/along with the application
> medical : 05 apr 2012
> CO assigned : 15 may 2012
> visa granted : 06 july 2012


----------



## jopai

blissful-kay said:


> congratulations jopai! ang bilis ng processing just over 3 months..


Thank you so much! Actually it was 4 months and 6 days to be exact.


----------



## jopai

myleen_you said:


> Congratulations Jopai! Hope mine will come out soon. Lodged my application on March 3 and was acknowledged Mar 5. The immigration also told me that my application was been allocated to CO. By what means you received your visa? Did you have any communication with your CO?


Thanks. Yes, my husband sent a follow up letter last may 5 then we get to recieve an email last may 15 telling that theyl just contact the aplicant if further documentation is needed who would have thought that the one who emailed him was already our case officer  coz i did made a separate folow up last week and it was a generic reply signed by a diferent name. I even called the embassy hotline, which also gave me a generic answer that my application is still on process so we really got a shocked of our lives when our case officer emailed me late today about the grant letter... Yours is on the way mylen_you. Have patience and always pray.


----------



## jopai

Princess said:


> yay! congratulations Jopai!!!


Thank you so much! This forum is really a big help to ease out the agony of waiting... Keep praying guys. God is so good!


----------



## jopai

blissful-kay said:


> just over 4months pala.. pero still mabilis na rin..


Yep. Thanks! It was really fast. When we reached the 3mos waiting peeiod we thought of gwtting it by its standard time of 6mos but God is good!


----------



## myrzam

jopai said:


> Hi! Just got my visa approved! Below is my timeline:
> 
> visa subclass 309
> date of lodgement : 01 mar 2012
> police check :yes/along with the application
> medical : 05 apr 2012
> CO assigned : 15 may 2012
> visa granted : 06 july 2012


I'm happy for you jopai, congratulations!! Lodged our application last April 2. Hope and pray that ours will also be as fast as yours..


----------



## myleen_you

jopai said:


> Thanks. Yes, my husband sent a follow up letter last may 5 then we get to recieve an email last may 15 telling that theyl just contact the aplicant if further documentation is needed who would have thought that the one who emailed him was already our case officer  coz i did made a separate folow up last week and it was a generic reply signed by a diferent name. I even called the embassy hotline, which also gave me a generic answer that my application is still on process so we really got a shocked of our lives when our case officer emailed me late today about the grant letter... Yours is on the way mylen_you. Have patience and always pray.


That was great! Does your CO Filipino or Australian?


----------



## jopai

myleen_you said:


> That was great! Does your CO Filipino or Australian?


She's a Filipino.


----------



## jopai

myrzam said:


> I'm happy for you jopai, congratulations!! Lodged our application last April 2. Hope and pray that ours will also be as fast as yours..


Yours is on the way. Would you know if you have already been allocated to a case officer already?


----------



## myleen_you

jopai said:


> She's a Filipino.


May I know her last name? The person answering my queries also a filipina. We might have the same CO. Thanks


----------



## myrzam

jopai said:


> Yours is on the way. Would you know if you have already been allocated to a case officer already?


yes we already have our CO so i hope ours will come out soon...


----------



## Murloc

Awesome!! You must be so happy!


----------



## crislehne

Good day,

I am a newbie here. And i am so happy to download this app to my ipad. Reading stories just like mine is so comforting. Been in australia since 2010 and studied there till Nov.2011. Within that time frame fell in love also. I was married here in the Phils. And have one boy 12 y.o now, when Ive met my partner in Au, I was 7 years separated.
Last Jan. 2012 my oz partner sponsored me for tourist visa, went back here in April 22, 2012 and then lodge a partner visa 309 last june

Heres my timeline:

Visa lodged ; June 4,2012
Date acknowledge : june 7
Medical : june 19
AGent: No
Offshore - Manila
No CO yet
Waiting for visa still

The waiting is really really hard, but knowing that others do experience the same and that some eventually had their victory makes me feel more confident that we can make it. Btw, am 3 mos pregnant now, discovered it week after I arrived in Manila. Will this pregnancy be an advantage or disadvantage to my visa application? Also I overstayed in my last visa for only 1 day, will this also affect? Hope one day I could share my success story too.. Godbless to us all patiently waiting.


----------



## champagne

hi..

congratulations to those that has received their visa grants..

we're planning to apply for PMV this coming early August..
our plan is that my fiance comes here in sydney first then get married there in Manila. As all our relatives are there.

would someone here know what documents we can send in replace of the NOIM?

and with the medicals, will the acknowledgement letter from the australian embassy have the health reference id? and even without a CO yet you can have your medicals?

thanks


----------



## jhowiellyn

hi.. im a newbie here.. wer planning to lodge our visa(subclass 309) next month and im preparing all the necessary documents needed.. i really need help regarding the visa fee.. is it ok if my husband will pay the visa charge in Australia thru debit card even if we will lodge the visa here in the Philippines? does the embassy accept scanned receipt or something? ur response will be very much appreciated.. thanks in advance..


----------



## champagne

hi jhowiellyn..

we're applying for pmv next month but I habe already paid the visa fee here in sydney.. yes your husband can pay the visa fee for your application and send you a certified copy of the receipt and lodge it with your application.. and the original is his copy..


----------



## crislehne

Hi jhowielyn.. Yes they could pay it in au, and just scan the receipt to u.. Embassy accepting it.. i did the same.. Cheers


----------



## bigcitygirl011

jhowiellyn said:


> hi.. im a newbie here.. wer planning to lodge our visa(subclass 309) next month and im preparing all the necessary documents needed.. i really need help regarding the visa fee.. is it ok if my husband will pay the visa charge in Australia thru debit card even if we will lodge the visa here in the Philippines? does the embassy accept scanned receipt or something? ur response will be very much appreciated.. thanks in advance..


yes, your partner can pay in Au. it is what we did. just give them the electronic receipt which will be emailed to ur partner after he pays.

good luck to us. hope the old members who already have their visa can still help us answer our inquiries.


----------



## jhowiellyn

champagne said:


> hi jhowiellyn..
> 
> we're applying for pmv next month but I habe already paid the visa fee here in sydney.. yes your husband can pay the visa fee for your application and send you a certified copy of the receipt and lodge it with your application.. and the original is his copy..


thanks so much for info.. good luck to us..


----------



## jhowiellyn

crislehne said:


> Hi jhowielyn.. Yes they could pay it in au, and just scan the receipt to u.. Embassy accepting it.. i did the same.. Cheers


thanks so much for the info crislehne.. at least now i know that they are accepting scanned receipt because i cant help but be doubtful if i will have it send thru a courier.. thanks so much...


----------



## jhowiellyn

bigcitygirl011 said:


> yes, your partner can pay in Au. it is what we did. just give them the electronic receipt which will be emailed to ur partner after he pays.
> 
> good luck to us. hope the old members who already have their visa can still help us answer our inquiries.


thanks so much for the info bigcitygirl011... yeah good luck to us... wen did u lodge ur application? was it pmv or spousal?


----------



## bigcitygirl011

i lodged mine around april 1st week. it is a pmv. how bout u?


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> hi.. im a newbie here.. wer planning to lodge our visa(subclass 309) next month and im preparing all the necessary documents needed.. i really need help regarding the visa fee.. is it ok if my husband will pay the visa charge in Australia thru debit card even if we will lodge the visa here in the Philippines? does the embassy accept scanned receipt or something? ur response will be very much appreciated.. thanks in advance..


Yes its alright for him to call the immigration and pay using visa card. About the receipt, they will send your partner via email the receipt and he can forward it to you and you can print. They accept scanned receipt also as for the payment of the visa fee. The only original they have to have is the NBI clearance because all the NSO certificates must be ordered online or by phone and they are responsible for forwarding it to the embassy. Good luck! All the best for everyone here.


----------



## champagne

hi bigcitygirl,

your application is pmv right? did you send a copy of form 80 with your application? there's this past that is asking about partner's details.. did you put your fiance's details or left it blank? we're really confused with that..

thanks..


----------



## Murloc

I am the sponsor for my girlfriends prospective marriage visa application & im paying the fee using my credit card, immigration don't care who pays as long as they get their fee they won't complain.


----------



## Murloc

whats this form 80? The PMV checklist has no mention of a form 80


----------



## champagne

form 80 is personal particulars form.. when I went to the immigration office here in sydney they gave me that form with the other forms for pmv..


----------



## jhowiellyn

bigcitygirl011 said:


> i lodged mine around april 1st week. it is a pmv. how bout u?


we will lodge mine next month under subclass 309 or spousal visa... im still preparing the documents needed...  good luck to u.. hope it wont take too long for the embassy to grant ur visa..


----------



## jhowiellyn

champagne said:


> form 80 is personal particulars form.. when I went to the immigration office here in sydney they gave me that form with the other forms for pmv..


so is it necessary to include that form 80 in my application?


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> Yes its alright for him to call the immigration and pay using visa card. About the receipt, they will send your partner via email the receipt and he can forward it to you and you can print. They accept scanned receipt also as for the payment of the visa fee. The only original they have to have is the NBI clearance because all the NSO certificates must be ordered online or by phone and they are responsible for forwarding it to the embassy. Good luck! All the best for everyone here.


thanks so much for this info krissybaby.. these informations really help me..


----------



## jhowiellyn

i have another question.. when u fill up the application form 47sp, is it necessary to have it handwritten or is it ok to use adobe reader and answer it and then print it?


----------



## philaus

jhowiellyn said:


> i have another question.. when u fill up the application form 47sp, is it necessary to have it handwritten or is it ok to use adobe reader and answer it and then print it?


either of the 2 is alright.


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> i have another question.. when u fill up the application form 47sp, is it necessary to have it handwritten or is it ok to use adobe reader and answer it and then print it?


I did it with adobe reader cause my hubby's hand writing is "hopeless" hehehe..he knows about it though..But the signature part (the last page) I let him do it with his hand writing.  Good luck with the application and document gathering and enjoy it..cause the real hassle part is the waiting period.. hehehehe..


----------



## bigcitygirl011

champagne said:


> hi bigcitygirl,
> 
> your application is pmv right? did you send a copy of form 80 with your application? there's this past that is asking about partner's details.. did you put your fiance's details or left it blank? we're really confused with that..
> 
> thanks..


hi champagne, i didnt fill it out. if u want to be sure u can fill it out and submit together with ur other docus. when will u lodge ur appli? ill update everyone just in case my CO asks for it.


----------



## bigcitygirl011

jhowiellyn said:


> we will lodge mine next month under subclass 309 or spousal visa... im still preparing the documents needed...  good luck to u.. hope it wont take too long for the embassy to grant ur visa..


thanks thanks jowielyn. good luck to you too.


----------



## wishful

champagne said:


> hi..
> 
> congratulations to those that has received their visa grants..
> 
> we're planning to apply for PMV this coming early August..
> our plan is that my fiance comes here in sydney first then get married there in Manila. As all our relatives are there.
> 
> would someone here know what documents we can send in replace of the NOIM?
> 
> and with the medicals, will the acknowledgement letter from the australian embassy have the health reference id? and even without a CO yet you can have your medicals?
> 
> thanks


Hi champagne, for the NOIM, you can substitute it with a letter from a celebrant stating that you've booked a schedule for your marriage.

Celebrant Engagement Letter for Prospective Marriage Visa ~ Spouse, Partner, Fiance/e


----------



## briana

hello everyone, got the email from immigration yesterday and my app still waiting for CO to allocate, they said it takes 2-3 months to get CO we are in 6 weeks since we applied PMV, and this waiting is killing me, i want my fiance, missing him sooo much.


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> I did it with adobe reader cause my hubby's hand writing is "hopeless" hehehe..he knows about it though..But the signature part (the last page) I let him do it with his hand writing.  Good luck with the application and document gathering and enjoy it..cause the real hassle part is the waiting period.. hehehehe..


thanks krissybaby.. this forum really helps me prepare these things easily.. yah i sort of enjoying it..hehe


----------



## crislehne

Question guys... Does anyone here applied for de facto visa who happens to be pregnant too. Was the pregnancy an advantage or disadvantage to your visa application?

Really appreciate your answer.. Thanks


----------



## jhowiellyn

another question: if there are no dependents under the aged 18 included in the application, is it necessary for my sponsor to get a police check? thanks in advance guys...


----------



## champagne

hi Bigcitygirl.. how are you?
~~~thanks for that.. we'll just do the same.. send the form 80 when the CO asks for it.. any news with your application?

hi wishful.. how are you?
~~~ the letter of engagement is still for a wedding here in Oz right? We don't know what to send with our pmv application to prove that we're planning to get married in Manila.

hi jhowiellyn! how are you?
~~~ I'm not sure with the other sponsors but in my case as a sponsor, I didn't apply for an Australian Federal Police clearance as there's no dependent included in our pmv application. Are you applying for a pmv or spouse visa?


----------



## xeelah

jhowiellyn said:


> another question: if there are no dependents under the aged 18 included in the application, is it necessary for my sponsor to get a police check? thanks in advance guys...


If there are no dependants under 18, your sponsor need not submit a police check..


----------



## jhowiellyn

xeelah said:


> If there are no dependants under 18, your sponsor need not submit a police check..


ahh ok.. thanks for the info!


----------



## jhowiellyn

champagne said:


> hi Bigcitygirl.. how are you?
> ~~~thanks for that.. we'll just do the same.. send the form 80 when the CO asks for it.. any news with your application?
> 
> hi wishful.. how are you?
> ~~~ the letter of engagement is still for a wedding here in Oz right? We don't know what to send with our pmv application to prove that we're planning to get married in Manila.
> 
> hi jhowiellyn! how are you?
> ~~~ I'm not sure with the other sponsors but in my case as a sponsor, I didn't apply for an Australian Federal Police clearance as there's no dependent included in our pmv application. Are you applying for a pmv or spouse visa?


im applying for a spouse visa.. we already have a child but we will not be bringing him for the meantime coz we still have to work there and there's no one to look after him and he's still 4mos old..


----------



## briana

jhowiellyn said:


> im applying for a spouse visa.. we already have a child but we will not be bringing him for the meantime coz we still have to work there and there's no one to look after him and he's still 4mos old..


hello champagne, just curious about form 80, are you applying for PMV?


----------



## champagne

hi briana,

yes we're applying for pmv..


----------



## briana

champagne said:


> hi briana,
> 
> yes we're applying for pmv..


champagne, do you have CO yet? and CO is asking for form 80? just curious coz we are applying also for PMV and we are in 6 weeks and waiting for CO to allocate.. really curious about form 80.


----------



## champagne

we haven't lodge our application yet.. hopefully we'll lodge it by end of this month.. but I read somewhere that australian embassy manila rarely asks for form 80 for pmv.. but I still don't know.. we are also thinking if we are going to submit it with our application..


----------



## briana

champagne said:


> we haven't lodge our application yet.. hopefully we'll lodge it by end of this month.. but I read somewhere that australian embassy manila rarely asks for form 80 for pmv.. but I still don't know.. we are also thinking if we are going to submit it with our application..


ours is lodged last may 31,2012 and waiting for CO to allocate we applied subclass 300/ prospective marriage, and they dont ask for form 80, as far as i know form 80 is for subclass 309 which is for partner visa, just curious after i read your post, and i thought you already apply and have CO, i think im just paranoid to think of our visa and waiting for it.. well, thank you champagne.. nice to know info from you..


----------



## champagne

briana said:


> ours is lodged last may 31,2012 and waiting for CO to allocate we applied subclass 300/ prospective marriage, and they dont ask for form 80, as far as i know form 80 is for subclass 309 which is for partner visa, just curious after i read your post, and i thought you already apply and have CO, i think im just paranoid to think of our visa and waiting for it.. well, thank you champagne.. nice to know info from you..


when I went to the Immigration office here in Sydney and asked for forms for pmv, they gave me all the forms including the form 80.. but there's a section there that is asking for the applicant's partner's details.. and we don't know if partner also means fiancee.. in form 47sp and form 40sp it says there that partner means spouse or de facto partner..


----------



## briana

champagne said:


> when I went to the Immigration office here in Sydney and asked for forms for pmv, they gave me all the forms including the form 80.. but there's a section there that is asking for the applicant's partner's details.. and we don't know if partner also means fiancee.. in form 47sp and form 40sp it says there that partner means spouse or de facto partner..


we lodged our papers in makati philippines, and they dont ask for form 80.. and there are different types for fiance visa which onshore and offshore and have different requirements aswell, same in partner visa.. just go to their website.. i think yours is subclass 300 onshore.. mine is offshore.


----------



## Princess

My brother was PMV and they submitted Form 80 too as I did in my Spouse Visa application. If you haven't submitted Form 80 upon lodging and they didn't ask for it, then just wait for your CO if he/she requires it. 



briana said:


> ours is lodged last may 31,2012 and waiting for CO to allocate we applied subclass 300/ prospective marriage, and they dont ask for form 80, as far as i know form 80 is for subclass 309 which is for partner visa, just curious after i read your post, and i thought you already apply and have CO, i think im just paranoid to think of our visa and waiting for it.. well, thank you champagne.. nice to know info from you..


----------



## champagne

there's no onshore fiancee visa.. fiancee visa can only be lodged outside australia.. maybe it depends on which country process the application.. I hope they wont ask for the form 80 but please let me know if your CO ask for it..


----------



## champagne

hi princess,

what did the your brother answered in form 80's question with the applicant's partner's details? did he answered it with his fiancee's details? thanks


----------



## briana

Princess said:


> My brother was PMV and they submitted Form 80 too as I did in my Spouse Visa application. If you haven't submitted Form 80 upon lodging and they didn't ask for it, then just wait for your CO if he/she requires it.


is your brother applied offshore?


----------



## Princess

I think so as they answered all the questions. But not sure now if the forms changed this July 2012 'coz their application was early last year, offshore, granted in 5 months.



champagne said:


> hi princess,
> 
> what did the your brother answered in form 80's question with the applicant's partner's details? did he answered it with his fiancee's details? thanks


----------



## briana

briana said:


> is your brother applied offshore?


i think you're right princess.. A completed form 80 (only if requested by the department).
thanks


----------



## briana

champagne said:


> there's no onshore fiancee visa.. fiancee visa can only be lodged outside australia.. maybe it depends on which country process the application.. I hope they wont ask for the form 80 but please let me know if your CO ask for it..


i will.. thanks


----------



## Princess

as we all know applications are case to case basis. we just get a rough idea how other application goes and see what we can do to make ours successful. who knows ladies, what our 'will be" CO's wants ehehe.... but better to prepare now rather than later when Co asks. Form 80 requires lots of details of an applicant especially when you were based abroad for the past ten years. give it a go now, have 1 ready. more docs is better than less


----------



## champagne

yes.. it's case to case basis.. especially there's a new form 80 and it has more questions than the previous one..

@ briana.. thanks.. looking forward on your updates..

@princess.. when did you apply for your spouse visa?


----------



## briana

question... if ever my PMV is granted do i need to attend seminar from CFO?


----------



## briana

champagne said:


> yes.. it's case to case basis.. especially there's a new form 80 and it has more questions than the previous one..
> 
> @ briana.. thanks.. looking forward on your updates..
> 
> @princess.. when did you apply for your spouse visa?


champagne and princess thank you


----------



## champagne

briana, whereabouts are you planning to have your wedding? here in australia?


----------



## herjack

Hi every one.
I have a problem and want to know if someone can give me some more information.
After knowing my (now) wife for a couple of months, and visiting her in Manila, we got married on 15 Nov. 2010. I decided to do it just before I returned to Australia.
We went to Manila city hall and asked what the procedure was to get married. They told us that they would do all the paperwork, and then married us.
They made a mistake with the spelling of my surname. We tried for almost a year to correct it at the NSO. After getting all the papers that the NSO neede for the correction and a couple of trips to Phil. and waiting for letters and birth certificates from my parents, they told us that the marriage licence is a forgery and that it is not legal. 
But it shows that she is married, in the NSO, but to someone with a surname almost like mine just spelt with a "t" where there is supposed to be a "l"..
Now I wonder if it would be worth it to apply even with the spelling mistake.
Otherwise we will have to get the marriage annulled and that would also create other problems and make the process even longer.
Does anyone have any advice for me?
Thank you.
Herjack


----------



## Princess

I am not an expert in legal issues here in PI but, when you found out your family name was spelt incorrectly right after the marriage, did you inform them (city hall) where you got married that your family has to be amended? And, have you sought advice from any licensed lawyer here?



herjack said:


> Hi every one.
> I have a problem and want to know if someone can give me some more information.
> After knowing my (now) wife for a couple of months, and visiting her in Manila, we got married on 15 Nov. 2010. I decided to do it just before I returned to Australia.
> We went to Manila city hall and asked what the procedure was to get married. They told us that they would do all the paperwork, and then married us.
> They made a mistake with the spelling of my surname. We tried for almost a year to correct it at the NSO. After getting all the papers that the NSO neede for the correction and a couple of trips to Phil. and waiting for letters and birth certificates from my parents, they told us that the marriage licence is a forgery and that it is not legal.
> But it shows that she is married, in the NSO, but to someone with a surname almost like mine just spelt with a "t" where there is supposed to be a "l"..
> Now I wonder if it would be worth it to apply even with the spelling mistake.
> Otherwise we will have to get the marriage annulled and that would also create other problems and make the process even longer.
> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Thank you.
> Herjack


----------



## IMkddj

champagne said:


> hi Bigcitygirl.. how are you?
> ~~~thanks for that.. we'll just do the same.. send the form 80 when the CO asks for it.. any news with your application?
> 
> hi wishful.. how are you?
> ~~~ the letter of engagement is still for a wedding here in Oz right? We don't know what to send with our pmv application to prove that we're planning to get married in Manila.
> 
> hi jhowiellyn! how are you?
> ~~~ I'm not sure with the other sponsors but in my case as a sponsor, I didn't apply for an Australian Federal Police clearance as there's no dependent included in our pmv application. Are you applying for a pmv or spouse visa?


Hello Champagne,
Submit form 80 on PMV application. Usually they require it.

Send NOIM ( NOTICE OF INTENDED MARRIAGE) from a celebrant, priest or however going to officiate your wedding. That's the proof couple usually send. I sent that one too when I applied for PMV.


----------



## krissybaby

herjack said:


> Hi every one.
> I have a problem and want to know if someone can give me some more information.
> After knowing my (now) wife for a couple of months, and visiting her in Manila, we got married on 15 Nov. 2010. I decided to do it just before I returned to Australia.
> We went to Manila city hall and asked what the procedure was to get married. They told us that they would do all the paperwork, and then married us.
> They made a mistake with the spelling of my surname. We tried for almost a year to correct it at the NSO. After getting all the papers that the NSO neede for the correction and a couple of trips to Phil. and waiting for letters and birth certificates from my parents, they told us that the marriage licence is a forgery and that it is not legal.
> But it shows that she is married, in the NSO, but to someone with a surname almost like mine just spelt with a "t" where there is supposed to be a "l"..
> Now I wonder if it would be worth it to apply even with the spelling mistake.
> Otherwise we will have to get the marriage annulled and that would also create other problems and make the process even longer.
> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Thank you.
> Herjack


Hello, when you got married and applied for endorsement to NSO, did you see your last name misspelled already? Cause usually, the civil registry officer will just correct it and counter-sign it before they will send it to NSO.


----------



## myleen_you

briana said:


> champagne, do you have CO yet? and CO is asking for form 80? just curious coz we are applying also for PMV and we are in 6 weeks and waiting for CO to allocate.. really curious about form 80.


Hi Brianna. Just to be sure, submit Form 80 together with your application. There is no harm in trying anyway. I did submit mine during my time, coz sometimes COs are asking for it. Might include/submit it to avoid delays on your visa application.


----------



## myleen_you

myleen_you said:


> Hi Brianna. Just to be sure, submit Form 80 together with your application. There is no harm in trying anyway. I did submit mine during my time, coz sometimes COs are asking for it. Might include/submit it to avoid delays on your visa application.


This is also for Champagne..this might help expedite your visa application.


----------



## champagne

Hi myleen.. how did you answer the question partner's details in form 80? did you put your fiancee's details or left that part blank? thanks


----------



## myleen_you

champagne said:


> Hi myleen.. how did you answer the question partner's details in form 80? did you put your fiancee's details or left that part blank? thanks


Yes. All the fields must be properly accomplished. Ours is Spouse Visa 309.


----------



## bigcitygirl011

Has anyone applying for a prospective spousal visa been asked to provide a Certificate of Singleness for their partner in Australia?


----------



## xeelah

bigcitygirl011 said:


> Has anyone applying for a prospective spousal visa been asked to provide a Certificate of Singleness for their partner in Australia?


Yes. We both submitted documents to prove that we are free to marry. I've submitted my CENOMAR and my husband who was then my fiance submitted his certificate of no impediment.


----------



## herjack

krissybaby said:


> Hello, when you got married and applied for endorsement to NSO, did you see your last name misspelled already? Cause usually, the civil registry officer will just correct it and counter-sign it before they will send it to NSO.


We only saw it after it was already registered at the NSO. We did see a Lawyer and he said that immigration might just see it as a spelling error, and if they don't then we will have to get annulled and re marry.


----------



## crislehne

Friends pls help me, I need to have a consent from ob to undergo a chest xray though am pregnant.. Emabassy has emailed me and really requiring me to undergo chest xray, but I cant find an ob gyn giving consent to have xray.. I truly truly appreciate your help, esp if there is an ob here or who know someone, pls help.. Am willing to see that person anywhere here in NCR or metro manila

I really wanted to have the visa decision, if I couldn't have the chest xray I need to wait till after delivery before I could have my visa decision..and its really unbearable waiting already.. I know guys you understand..


Thanks so much for those who will try to help..


----------



## Princess

herjack said:


> We only saw it after it was already registered at the NSO. We did see a Lawyer and he said that immigration might just see it as a spelling error, and if they don't then we will have to get annulled and re marry.


I don't see the point of getting annulled and re-marry. As far as I know, a lawyer can make a joint affidavit stating the typo error re: your misspelled family name and forward it to the city hall where your marriage was registered. Getting annulled and re-marry isn't necessary in my own opinion. I suggest a second opinion from another lawyer.


----------



## medmbalu

Just sharing, my hubby's visa was approved yesterday. Took almost 6 months.it's worth it coz a permanent visa was granted so happy


----------



## briana

myleen_you said:


> Hi Brianna. Just to be sure, submit Form 80 together with your application. There is no harm in trying anyway. I did submit mine during my time, coz sometimes COs are asking for it. Might include/submit it to avoid delays on your visa application.


hi myleen, i have a question, i already filed my application and my form 80 is not included, can i submit it to them even if they are not asking for it? thanks alot


----------



## IMkddj

crislehne said:


> Friends pls help me, I need to have a consent from ob to undergo a chest xray though am pregnant.. Emabassy has emailed me and really requiring me to undergo chest xray, but I cant find an ob gyn giving consent to have xray.. I truly truly appreciate your help, esp if there is an ob here or who know someone, pls help.. Am willing to see that person anywhere here in NCR or metro manila
> 
> I really wanted to have the visa decision, if I couldn't have the chest xray I need to wait till after delivery before I could have my visa decision..and its really unbearable waiting already.. I know guys you understand..
> 
> Thanks so much for those who will try to help..


Hello Crislehne,
Your situation is very delicate because your pregnant. It's not really advisable because it can harm your baby. It can increase the risks of eye abnormalities and mental retardation. I'm not sure where you can get one. But Australian Embassy always provides panel of doctors where you can have your medical. 
If they ask you to do it, they'll give you the list of doctors and the hospital to go to.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## JEdwards

*Form 80*



Murloc said:


> whats this form 80? The PMV checklist has no mention of a form 80


Hi if I am not mistaken form 80 is a personal character checklist of the main applicant. Mine is offshore so I am not sure if yours guys is onshore and if they did mentioned that in the onshore checlist.


----------



## briana

JEdwards said:


> Hi if I am not mistaken form 80 is a personal character checklist of the main applicant. Mine is offshore so I am not sure if yours guys is onshore and if they did mentioned that in the onshore checlist.


hi jedwards, im applying for subclass 300/PMV and it is offshore theres no onshore, base in the checklist there's form 80 but A completed form 80 (if requested by the department). just wondering, if i need to submit it w/o asking by the department,  thanks jedwards


----------



## IMkddj

briana said:


> hi myleen, i have a question, i already filed my application and my form 80 is not included, can i submit it to them even if they are not asking for it? thanks alot


Hi Briana,
Just came across your question.
Yes you can submit Form 80 whilst your visa is processing. Usually they require one. When I went to PMV application last year. My CO requested Form 80 from me.
But still up to you 

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## briana

IMkddj said:


> Hi Briana,
> Just came across your question.
> Yes you can submit Form 80 whilst your visa is processing. Usually they require one. When I went to PMV application last year. My CO requested Form 80 from me.
> But still up to you
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


thanks IMkddj.


----------



## JEdwards

*Form 80*



briana said:


> hi jedwards, im applying for subclass 300/PMV and it is offshore theres no onshore, base in the checklist there's form 80 but A completed form 80 (if requested by the department). just wondering, if i need to submit it w/o asking by the department,  thanks jedwards


Hi briana I would advise you to just fill up the form and submit nothing to loose more info is better. I am applying the same subclass 300 and I have provided evrything upfront when lodging my application. After that still was given a supplementary form to fill it up. Goodluck to all of us


----------



## briana

briana said:


> thanks IMkddj.


IMkddj, question? the time you sent your form 80, is it requested by your co? and not included in your app? where did you apply your app before?


----------



## JEdwards

briana said:


> IMkddj, question? the time you sent your form 80, is it requested by your co? and not included in your app? where did you apply your app before?


For your further info in my case it was mentioned in the checklist I am applying in Singapore


----------



## briana

JEdwards said:


> For your further info in my case it was mentioned in the checklist I am applying in Singapore


jedwards, im applying here in the phl. so i think princess is right its case to case..  i think ill wait for co to ask for it, but my form 80 is already filled up and ready to submit.. thanks jedwards. godbless


----------



## JEdwards

briana said:


> jedwards, im applying here in the phl. so i think princess is right its case to case..  i think ill wait for co to ask for it, but my form 80 is already filled up and ready to submit.. thanks jedwards. godbless


Right mostly case to case basis. Godbless you too! And goodluck!


----------



## IMkddj

briana said:


> thanks IMkddj.


Welcome 

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

briana said:


> IMkddj, question? the time you sent your form 80, is it requested by your co? and not included in your app? where did you apply your app before?


Hiya Briana,
Supposedly, I should have included it because its part of character assessment. But didn't know before.. I recently lodged my partner visa and form 80 is not already needed because I'm a PMV holder. 
I lodged mine in Aus. Embassy - Manila.


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

*hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


----------



## wishful

aicirtapennaeban said:


> *hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


hi aicirtapennaeban, haven't the embassy sent you any email between April 16 and July 14? Maybe the gap was due to capping/quota per FY and they only started notifying after Jul 1?


----------



## vhinmye

aicirtapennaeban said:


> *hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


Hi,

Can you post your timeline for all of us still waiting? 3 months is a quick decision....ours was lodge March 3,2012 and but no decision yet.

Thanks


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

vhinmye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you post your timeline for all of us still waiting? 3 months is a quick decision....ours was lodge March 3,2012 and but no decision yet.
> 
> Thanks


DATE OF APPLICATION: april 16th

HEALTH CHECK REQUEST:vrcvd via email APRIL 20

HEALTH CHECK COMPLETED: APRIL 26

CO ASSIGNED: -----

VISA GRANTED: JULY 14,2012


----------



## briana

aicirtapennaeban said:


> DATE OF APPLICATION: april 16th
> 
> HEALTH CHECK REQUEST:vrcvd via email APRIL 20
> 
> HEALTH CHECK COMPLETED: APRIL 26
> 
> CO ASSIGNED: -----
> 
> VISA GRANTED: JULY 14,2012


wow thats quick.. congrats aicirtapennaeban


----------



## myrzam

aicirtapennaeban said:


> *hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


you're so lucky.. congratulations!!!


----------



## Princess

champagne said:


> @princess.. when did you apply for your spouse visa?


my timeline below dear


----------



## crislehne

crislehne said:


> Friends pls help me, I need to have a consent from ob to undergo a chest xray though am pregnant.. Emabassy has emailed me and really requiring me to undergo chest xray, but I cant find an ob gyn giving consent to have xray.. I truly truly appreciate your help, esp if there is an ob here or who know someone, pls help.. Am willing to see that person anywhere here in NCR or metro manila
> 
> I really wanted to have the visa decision, if I couldn't have the chest xray I need to wait till after delivery before I could have my visa decision..and its really unbearable waiting already.. I know guys you understand..
> 
> Thanks so much for those who will try to help..


Just an update on this, as ive researched and with an ob perspective too, its not that risky to have chest xray for pregnant woman. Btw got consent from my ob and today had my chest xray with lead shield. It was really a difficult thing to search for an ob but by gods grace found one. So i just hope the medical wont be an hindrance for my visa decision.. Still praying and waiting..


----------



## crislehne

aicirtapennaeban said:


> hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone


Congratulations! That was really fast.. Hope to have mine also soon..


----------



## wishful

aicirtapennaeban said:


> *hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


Seems that embassy's website is outdated, it shows that they are still processing those lodged on April 9. This should be good news for us patiently waiting!



> As of 12 July 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 9 April 2012
> Other Family 23 December 2011
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 2 May 2012
> Citizenship by Descent 14 June 2012


Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## vhinmye

*final processing of visa*

Hi to all,

Anyone has an idea how soon will the DIAC reach a decision on an application once it is already for finalization?

We had news that my wife's visa (309) is ready for finalization. This was one week ago and until now, no word from them yet.

Thanks


----------



## jhowiellyn

hi.. i have a question to those of u
who paid their visa charge there in australia but lodged here in the philippines.. wer can my husband pay our visa charge? wer will he go to? does he need to go to the embassy? pls help... thanks!!


----------



## crislehne

I believe they have bpay.. The best thing is call first the embassy for his payment option


----------



## jhowiellyn

crislehne said:


> I believe they have bpay.. The best thing is call first the embassy for his payment option


ok thanks crislehne..


----------



## shy26

jhowiellyn said:


> hi.. i have a question to those of u
> who paid their visa charge there in australia but lodged here in the philippines.. wer can my husband pay our visa charge? wer will he go to? does he need to go to the embassy? pls help... thanks!!


Hi,

Your husband could pay for it by simply phoning his local Dept of Immigration/Foreign Affairs in Australia. My husband called the local branch in Hobart as we live in Tasmania. He simply gave my name as the sponsored applicant and paid with his credit card on the phone. We got a receipt number and letter sent to us which we then included to our application in the Philippines. Thats it.


----------



## IMkddj

jhowiellyn said:


> hi.. i have a question to those of u
> who paid their visa charge there in australia but lodged here in the philippines.. wer can my husband pay our visa charge? wer will he go to? does he need to go to the embassy? pls help... thanks!!


I don't think that's possible. You pay visa appli. charge on the embassy where you plan to lodge application. So if your lodging it in the Philippines, you have to pay it there. Go to the bank, ask for managers cheque or bank cheque payable to Australian Embassy Manila. Call them for more info.


----------



## crislehne

IMkddj said:


> I don't think that's possible. You pay visa appli. charge on the embassy where you plan to lodge application. So if your lodging it in the Philippines, you have to pay it there. Go to the bank, ask for managers cheque or bank cheque payable to Australian Embassy Manila. Call them for more info.


It is possible, ive done it, and i guess alot also did it. You need to get a scan of receipt and print it when u lodge your visa


----------



## IMkddj

Hi Jhowiellyn,
Shy26 posted something about her partner was able to pay in Australia. 
Check it!


----------



## mrsl

Yes! You can also pay the visa application charge in Australia for an applicant outside Australia.


----------



## jhowiellyn

thanks for all the info.. i really appreciate it..


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> hi.. i have a question to those of u
> who paid their visa charge there in australia but lodged here in the philippines.. wer can my husband pay our visa charge? wer will he go to? does he need to go to the embassy? pls help... thanks!!


Hi Jhowiellyn,

Your hubby can just call immigration number on the website and he can pay it through the phone, they will ask for his email add and they will forward the receipt upon payment. Thats the receipt that he will send also to u to attached and you get the departmental receipt number and supply it on the payment method on the last page of 47sp form.

He can also go to the nearest immigration office he can find in his town and pay it there. Good luck!


----------



## krissybaby

IMkddj said:


> I don't think that's possible. You pay visa appli. charge on the embassy where you plan to lodge application. So if your lodging it in the Philippines, you have to pay it there. Go to the bank, ask for managers cheque or bank cheque payable to Australian Embassy Manila. Call them for more info.


Its possible IMKDDJ, my hubby paid my visa application fee by calling the immigration office and they just emailed him the receipt which i needed to attached with my application. It like $200 AUd cheaper than paying here in Philippines (considering the currency rate and wire transfer fee)


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> Hi Jhowiellyn,
> 
> Your hubby can just call immigration number on the website and he can pay it through the phone, they will ask for his email add and they will forward the receipt upon payment. Thats the receipt that he will send also to u to attached and you get the departmental receipt number and supply it on the payment method on the last page of 47sp form.
> 
> He can also go to the nearest immigration office he can find in his town and pay it there. Good luck!


thank u so much krissybaby.. this forum is really a big help for us.. thanks so much...


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> Its possible IMKDDJ, my hubby paid my visa application fee by calling the immigration office and they just emailed him the receipt which i needed to attached with my application. It like $200 AUd cheaper than paying here in Philippines (considering the currency rate and wire transfer fee)


yea i agree.. its way cheaper thank paying here in the philippines.. thats y weve decided to pay in australia rather than paying here in the philippines...


----------



## IMkddj

krissybaby said:


> Its possible IMKDDJ, my hubby paid my visa application fee by calling the immigration office and they just emailed him the receipt which i needed to attached with my application. It like $200 AUd cheaper than paying here in Philippines (considering the currency rate and wire transfer fee)


That's interesting. Cheaper than in the Philippines. I remember paying around 66k plus.


----------



## jhowiellyn

crislehne said:


> It is possible, ive done it, and i guess alot also did it. You need to get a scan of receipt and print it when u lodge your visa


you also submit a scanned receipt for the payment crislehne?


----------



## crislehne

Yes thats the one you need to attach when u lodge your visa, printed receipt.

Cheers


----------



## krissybaby

IMkddj said:


> That's interesting. Cheaper than in the Philippines. I remember paying around 66k plus.


its already 95k here now cause its 2060$ already .  but the waiting seems like a thousand dollars worth.. huhuhhu


----------



## jhowiellyn

crislehne said:


> Yes thats the one you need to attach when u lodge your visa, printed receipt.
> 
> Cheers


thanks crislehne... good luck to us! cheers!


----------



## bigcitygirl011

aicirtapennaeban said:


> *hi guys,,,for those of you who are waiting for their visa,,wait patiently,,always remember nothing great comes easy...so yeah i was granted yesterday JUlY14 for Partner visa Provisional. i pickup my documents at the air21 office.and to my great surprise they have a letter regarding the decision made for my application last April 16th. it only took us nearly 3months...so yeah be patient..all the best for everyone *


just to add to this note. 
i have my visa too. was granter july 18 courier to me. i guess theres no email notification nowadays. theyll just courier the documents (photos and other non-statutory evidence. they didnt ask for any further documents.

now, i dont kno what to feel. how come i am not excited?


----------



## vhinmye

bigcitygirl011 said:


> just to add to this note.
> i have my visa too. was granter july 18 courier to me. i guess theres no email notification nowadays. theyll just courier the documents (photos and other non-statutory evidence. they didnt ask for any further documents.
> 
> now, i dont kno what to feel. how come i am not excited?


congratulations to you!

in your application, did you declare to the visa office that they inform you via courier for the decision or via email?

just really a surprise that April applicants are being approved whereas ours was lodge in March....though they said that our application is in the final stage....


----------



## bigcitygirl011

vhinmye said:


> congratulations to you!
> 
> in your application, did you declare to the visa office that they inform you via courier for the decision or via email?
> 
> just really a surprise that April applicants are being approved whereas ours was lodge in March....though they said that our application is in the final stage....


ic. well i guess every application is unique. so it is how the application and evidence was presented. just be patient and who knows the next delivery or grant is urs.


----------



## mrsl

bigcitygirl011 said:


> ic. Well i guess every application is unique. So it is how the application and evidence was presented. Just be patient and who knows the next delivery or grant is urs.


congrats!!!!!


----------



## krissybaby

bigcitygirl011 said:


> just to add to this note.
> i have my visa too. was granter july 18 courier to me. i guess theres no email notification nowadays. theyll just courier the documents (photos and other non-statutory evidence. they didnt ask for any further documents.
> 
> now, i dont kno what to feel. how come i am not excited?


Congratulations Bigcitygirl.. Really, no more email notification? How many months did u wait for it? Can you share your timeline?


----------



## wishful

bigcitygirl011 said:


> just to add to this note.
> i have my visa too. was granter july 18 courier to me. i guess theres no email notification nowadays. theyll just courier the documents (photos and other non-statutory evidence. they didnt ask for any further documents.
> 
> now, i dont kno what to feel. how come i am not excited?


congrats bigcitygirl011! by the way, have they instructed you to still send your passport for evidencing/stamp/sticker?


----------



## JEdwards

bigcitygirl011 said:


> just to add to this note.
> i have my visa too. was granter july 18 courier to me. i guess theres no email notification nowadays. theyll just courier the documents (photos and other non-statutory evidence. they didnt ask for any further documents.
> 
> now, i dont kno what to feel. how come i am not excited?


Congratulations hope ours is next, coming to us soon!


----------



## bigcitygirl011

i got the visa for like 13 weeks only.
no, no passport evidencing i guess i only need to show the grant letter. will be flying with my fiance so no worries.


----------



## JEdwards

bigcitygirl011 said:


> i got the visa for like 13 weeks only.
> no, no passport evidencing i guess i only need to show the grant letter. will be flying with my fiance so no worries.


Hi bigcitygirl01,

Would you mine sharing us your timeline? Thanks.


----------



## mrsl

Hey guys you can Check out bigcitygirl01's timeline on Timelines Home


----------



## JEdwards

mrsl said:


> Hey guys you can Check out bigcitygirl01's timeline on Timelines Home


Yeah your right 
Thanks mrsl..... God bless!


----------



## JEdwards

Yes I think your right bigcitygirl011 every application is unique they have their own factors or circumstances to consider the application. Nobody can foresee what is going to happen along the way. I did went for re-medical too and applied mind a day before yours. I was told that mine is on its finalization. Hope mine is coming asap 

Congratulations once again!



bigcitygirl011 said:


> ic. well i guess every application is unique. so it is how the application and evidence was presented. just be patient and who knows the next delivery or grant is urs.


----------



## mrsl

JEdwards said:


> Yeah your right
> Thanks mrsl..... God bless!


Cheers! No Probs!


----------



## madeltalastas

bigcitygirl011 said:


> i got the visa for like 13 weeks only.
> no, no passport evidencing i guess i only need to show the grant letter. will be flying with my fiance so no worries.


I think you have to check with the embassy if you still need to attend CFO seminar coz from what i heard its required by the Immigration


----------



## vhinmye

madeltalastas said:


> I think you have to check with the embassy if you still need to attend CFO seminar coz from what i heard its required by the Immigration


Yes. The CFO seminar and sticker is required for anyone who is leaving the Philippines as a migrant or an OFW.


----------



## bigcitygirl011

yah i kno. i still need to attend the CFO.


----------



## samer

Pleaseeeeeeeeeee
I wana know wich form I have to use I am single and 23 years old and jordanian cetizien but I live in kuwait


----------



## Realman2011

What kind of visa are you applying for? Every visa application have a diffrent form and procedure.


----------



## briana

bigcitygirl011 said:


> yah i kno. i still need to attend the CFO.


hello bigcitygirl, just curious about your timeline why is that your arrival is on october? is that what they say in your grant notice?


----------



## samer

I still dont know wich one I have to send 
But i am single 23 years old accountant bsc deegre so do you know wich visa I have to send
And thnx so much


----------



## youngchi

samer said:


> I still dont know wich one I have to send
> But i am single 23 years old accountant bsc deegre so do you know wich visa I have to send
> And thnx so much


hello, um, r u a filipino? as u said ur single so no spouse or fiance right?
i dont think someone can help u in this PMV or SPOUSE VISA THREAD but u can make ur own thread and post it so everyone on the main page can all see ur post and surely can help u.  I wanna help u but i dunno anything or no any idea about ur situation. U must also explain ur situation first so everyone can understand.  
Good Luck.


----------



## youngchi

briana said:


> hello bigcitygirl, just curious about your timeline why is that your arrival is on october? is that what they say in your grant notice?


hi, i dont think so.. once uv granted a visa.. u can have flight out ticket any day u want but theres an expiration date for ur visa.

Um in bigcitygirl situation, maybe the husband/fiance or both of them decided to be togetha by Oct .It doesnt matter when u wanna leave as long as u wont exceed to the expiration date.


----------



## samer

No im not filippino I am jordanian single no sponsor


----------



## briana

youngchi said:


> hi, i dont think so.. once uv granted a visa.. u can have flight out ticket any day u want but theres an expiration date for ur visa.
> 
> Um in bigcitygirl situation, maybe the husband/fiance or both of them decided to be togetha by Oct .It doesnt matter when u wanna leave as long as u wont exceed to the expiration date.


yup, just curious about her situation.. thanks


----------



## samer

Ok if I want to study in australia can I work and recover my study fees


----------



## briana

samer said:


> Ok if I want to study in australia can I work and recover my study fees


hi samer, i think u should go to the official website for australian immigration and find out.. and i think you should make new thread.. goodluck


----------



## krissybaby

samer said:


> Ok if I want to study in australia can I work and recover my study fees


Samer, go to AUSTRALIA FORUM and make a new thread because this thread is not for your question.


----------



## izziemizzy

hi everyone, im new here and i didnt start anything yet, i almost got all the forms and documents to be submitted. but i have a question: do we have to have to submit the same document reuired such as Form 888, form 80 form 26, form 160 ? will i and my fiancee needs to submit a police checks and medical checks? and if ever, will i be able to lodge it here in doha qatar while my fiancee is in Australia? thanks for all the answer.


----------



## myleen_you

Hi everyone!

I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline








[/url]


----------



## briana

myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


congrats myleen.. happy for you.. hope ours soon


----------



## myleen_you

briana said:


> congrats myleen.. happy for you.. hope ours soon


surely, the next visa grant might be yours briana..keep on praying!


----------



## Princess

Congratulations Mylene_you and hubby! 



myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


----------



## briana

dont forget to update us...


----------



## briana




----------



## angelica

I was granted a pmv 300 visa in which my daughter was included. I came over to Australia in January but my daughter stayed in my homecountry cause we did not have all the money fir both tickets. my fiancé and I got married two weeks ago. Now we have an appointment to lodge the spouse visa, what will happen to my daughter? Do I bring her passport with me? Or do I have to lodge a separate application cause she's not in Australia ? I am confused please help me!!!!


----------



## briana

got it how to put timeline heheh


----------



## krissybaby

ayen014 said:


> Applied for spouse visa last june 30.. Havent heard from them yet Except the acknowledgement letter which also says that there's a 2 months backlog of applications  but what the heck! If its really for you it will be given right  Gave our best to submit a complete ang huge pile of papers hehe.. My husband's a filipino as well and we just got married last May 14 =) gud luck on your trip and for a new life with wifey in au.


Hi ayen,

Just amazed with the dates that you have, we have the same date of marriage and also same acknowledgement date from australian embassy...the only difference is that mine is this year 2012.  How was your visa? Can you update your timeline?


----------



## wishful

myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline


congrats myleen_you!


----------



## briana

im bored... nakaka inip mag hintay  missing him sooo much


----------



## raeocf

Hi guys. My fiancee just lodge her application last day. The department send her an email 'bout the medical and NSO docs. Can I ask if she needs to also get my proof of singleness(cenomar) send to the department? thanks in advance and congrats to those who have their visa.... Hardest part talga pag iintay.....  soooo cold pa naman dito hehe.


----------



## IMkddj

raeocf said:


> Hi guys. My fiancee just lodge her application last day. The department send her an email 'bout the medical and NSO docs. Can I ask if she needs to also get my proof of singleness(cenomar) send to the department? thanks in advance and congrats to those who have their visa.... Hardest part talga pag iintay.....  soooo cold pa naman dito hehe.


Hello raeocf,
Did your fiance lodged PMV?
So you are the sponsor and you reside in OZ?
The sponsor do not need Certificate of Singleness. Only the applicant.


----------



## raeocf

IMkddj said:


> Hello raeocf,
> Did your fiance lodged PMV?
> So you are the sponsor and you reside in OZ?
> The sponsor do not need Certificate of Singleness. Only the applicant.


Hello IMkdddj,

yap she lodge a PMV.
yes I'm here in OZ.
tnks for the quick reply.


----------



## IMkddj

raeocf said:


> Hello IMkdddj,
> 
> yap she lodge a PMV.
> yes I'm here in OZ.
> tnks for the quick reply.


Hiya,
No worries! 
Good luck to both of you


----------



## myrzam

myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations, worth the wait.


----------



## myrzam

myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Congratulations.Worth the wait


----------



## izziemizzy

*PMV or Partner Visa*

hi everyone, me and my fiancee is planning to live together in Australia. We are in a situation of a Long Distance Relationship for a year now. My question are:
1. what kind of visa is more suited for us..
2. i live and work in Qatar now and wondering where i can lodge the application.
3. would i need to submit a police checks from Qatar or from Philippines. how about the medical?
4. should we have the same documents and requirements to be submitted? like police checks and medical?
5. I have my niece 17yrs old and nephew 15yrs old that lives together with my mother in philippines, do i have to include them as my dependant even if they are not migrating with me?

thank you so much for giving your time answering my questions...i really appreciate it..


----------



## champagne

Hi.. In the australian embassy manila website there is a link for the addendum i think.. which is another checklist for family migration and it also includes pmv.. it says there that u need a single status certificate as a sponsor to submit with your fiancee's application..


----------



## Princess

izziemizzy said:


> hi everyone, me and my fiancee is planning to live together in Australia. We are in a situation of a Long Distance Relationship for a year now. My question are:
> 1. what kind of visa is more suited for us..


PMV 300 but you can check the Visa Wizard here
Once you finish doing the wizard, any type of partner visa you will get, please read the Partner Booklet. Everything you need to know and what documents you will need for your partner visa application is there.



izziemizzy said:


> 2. i live and work in Qatar now and wondering where i can lodge the application.


You can visit the Immigration website if they have overseas departmental office in Qatar



izziemizzy said:


> 3. would i need to submit a police checks from Qatar or from Philippines. how about the medical?


Qatar and Philippines including countries you lived for more than 6 mos I think (also stated in Partner Booklet)



izziemizzy said:


> 4. should we have the same documents and requirements to be submitted? like police checks and medical?


No. Here is the PMV 300 requirements checklist



izziemizzy said:


> 5. I have my niece 17yrs old and nephew 15yrs old that lives together with my mother in philippines, do i have to include them as my dependant even if they are not migrating with me?


I have no idea with the above question. Maybe others can clarify 



izziemizzy said:


> thank you so much for giving your time answering my questions...i really appreciate it..


Good luck!


----------



## izziemizzy

hi everyone, i have a situation, the last time i got my tourist visa i had an invitation from my married couple friends but that time i already have a relationship with my fiance but we decided its better if our friend will send me the invite because he is working far without coverage area and the communication is not really possible. and this time of the year maybe on october, i am going to visit my fiance.. and my question is: would it be ok if he will send the invite for me this time for my tourist visa because i dnt want the immi will question me why my fiance didnt send the invitation letter on the first time i applied for my tourist visa..

And we are planning to apply a PMV by december so i hope the invitation letter issue will not affect our future application for PMV..

thanks for looking into this..and thank you for giving your opinion and suggestions about this


----------



## izziemizzy

*invitation letter*



izziemizzy said:


> hi everyone, i have a situation, the last time i got my tourist visa i had an invitation from my married couple friends but that time i already have a relationship with my fiance but we decided its better if our friend will send me the invite because he is working far without coverage area and the communication is not really possible. and this time of the year maybe on october, i am going to visit my fiance.. and my question is: would it be ok if he will send the invite for me this time for my tourist visa because i dnt want the immi will question me why my fiance didnt send the invitation letter on the first time i applied for my tourist visa..
> 
> And we are planning to apply a PMV by december so i hope the invitation letter issue will not affect our future application for PMV..
> 
> thanks for looking into this..and thank you for giving your opinion and suggestions about this


----------



## briana

hello evryone.. just curious.. in PMV do they ask for stat dec.? or it is only for spouse visa?


----------



## rm143

hello everyone 
i just registered here. i am almost in my 4th month 309 spouse visa now. yesterday i received an email from my CO, attached in the email is a stat dec of me and my sponsor. since my sponsor is in australia now, i wanna ask if a scanned docs is allowed to submit in the embassy? so that my follow up dox would arrive earlier in the embassy via air21. 
thank you for the reply


----------



## briana

rm143 said:


> hello everyone
> i just registered here. i am almost in my 4th month 309 spouse visa now. yesterday i received an email from my CO, attached in the email is a stat dec of me and my sponsor. since my sponsor is in australia now, i wanna ask if a scanned docs is allowed to submit in the embassy? so that my follow up dox would arrive earlier in the embassy via air21.
> thank you for the reply


hello... yes you can download the PDF form 888 and fill it up.. just curious is the PMV need the stat dec aswell? thanks


----------



## briana

briana said:


> hello... yes you can download the PDF form 888 and fill it up.. just curious is the PMV need the stat dec aswell? thanks


rm143 can u post your timeline? thanks


----------



## rm143

briana said:


> hello... yes you can download the PDF form 888 and fill it up.. just curious is the PMV need the stat dec aswell? thanks





briana said:


> rm143 can u post your timeline? thanks


hello briana 
actually my stat dec is in original but my sponsor, im planning to scan his stat dec complete with signature and submit to embassy. would they allow the scanned dox? thank u


----------



## rm143

Date of application: 13 april 2012 pick up by air21

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 9 may 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes apr2012

Date CO assigned: july 23,2012

Agent: No

Date visa granted: still waiting...


----------



## briana

rm143 said:


> hello briana
> actually my stat dec is in original but my sponsor, im planning to scan his stat dec complete with signature and submit to embassy. would they allow the scanned dox? thank u


rm143.. i have no idea.. in my own opinion its better if your sponsor dec is in original copy like yours.. u can ask your partner to send it through post mail..


----------



## rm143

briana,
im not sure if pmv need stat dec, our stat dec (applicant and sponsor) was emailed to me by my CO. that's why i was asking if a scanned dox of my sponsor since he is in australia would be allowed to submit. as to save time and just to make sure that my ff up dox would arrive earlier in the embassy...


----------



## rm143

briana said:


> rm143.. i have no idea.. in my own opinion its better if your sponsor dec is in original copy like yours.. u can ask your partner to send it through post mail..


ok. actually thats my prob bec the last time my sponsor sent me his dox through expressmail, it reached me for more than 2weeks. that was frustrating and besides i dont wanna have any further delay with the submission. and i cant make a call with my co today bec they could only be reached from monday-thurs. so frustrating...


----------



## briana

rm143 said:


> briana,
> im not sure if pmv need stat dec, our stat dec (applicant and sponsor) was emailed to me by my CO. that's why i was asking if a scanned dox of my sponsor since he is in australia would be allowed to submit. as to save time and just to make sure that my ff up dox would arrive earlier in the embassy...


i have no idea rm143 if they allow to submitt the stat dec in scanned copy.. but i think its better if your sponsor stat dec is in original copy.


----------



## rm143

thanks briana 

rm143's Philippines Immigration Family and Spouse Application Timeline


----------



## briana

briana said:


> i have no idea rm143 if they allow to submitt the stat dec in scanned copy.. but i think its better if your sponsor stat dec is in original copy.


rm143, where u in australia?  mine is still waiting for co to allocate.. yes i understand how u feel..


----------



## champagne

I think scanned copy of stat dec of your partner is ok as long as u tell the CO in your letter the reason why it is a scanned copy and tell them as well that the original will be sent to you but will take time.. if they need the original they will send you another letter stating that..


----------



## rm143

briana said:


> rm143, where u in australia?  mine is still waiting for co to allocate.. yes i understand how u feel..


thanks for understanding briana  anyway regarding ur concern about the PMV stat dec, u need to submit sis


----------



## rm143

champagne said:


> I think scanned copy of stat dec of your partner is ok as long as u tell the CO in your letter the reason why it is a scanned copy and tell them as well that the original will be sent to you but will take time.. if they need the original they will send you another letter stating that..


thanks for the info champagne  ok, ill submit his scanned dox and make a call to embassy hotline on monday for air21 pick up schedule... hearing you guys helping me, it lessen my stress for now... 
thank u again and goodluck and Godbless sa ating lahat


----------



## bigcitygirl011

rm143 said:


> thanks for understanding briana  anyway regarding ur concern about the PMV stat dec, u need to submit sis


true u neet to provide stat dec.


----------



## jhowiellyn

hi i would like to ask those who have already lodged their application... is it ok if the form 40sp will be scanned and ill be the one to print it here with the signature of my husband? or is he has to send the document to me here in the Philippines?


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> hi i would like to ask those who have already lodged their application... is it ok if the form 40sp will be scanned and ill be the one to print it here with the signature of my husband? or is he has to send the document to me here in the Philippines?


scanned is ok.


----------



## madeltalastas

myleen_you said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received my visa grant (Spouse 309) now. Finally the long wait is over! My wishes to all who are still waiting for theirs. Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Finally!!! congrats girl


----------



## rm143




----------



## izziemizzy

*employment certificate*

hi everyone, i am going to lodge my application PMV on Nov.2012 i would like to know if i have to submit all my cerfied copies of certificate of employment?...and do i need to submit my sisters and brothers birthcertificate certified copies as well? because it is included in form 47sp as a supporting docs. is it possible if i will submit any photocopy of ID's from them?...

thank you very much for all your answers


----------



## briana

hello everyone.. i just want to ask what should i tick for PMV ***MIGRANT*** OR TEMPORARY RESIDENT? thanks guys


----------



## jhowiellyn

where can i have the photocpy of my passport be certified that its a true copy? anyone has an idea?


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> where can i have the photocpy of my passport be certified that its a true copy? anyone has an idea?


Hi Jhowielyn,

You just need to have a clear photocopy..if you have the brown passport already. Are you from Philippines?


----------



## rm143

jhowiellyn said:


> where can i have the photocpy of my passport be certified that its a true copy? anyone has an idea?


hello Jhowiellyn

i photocopied mine at the DFA office and have it certified there.


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> Hi Jhowielyn,
> 
> You just need to have a clear photocopy..if you have the brown passport already. Are you from Philippines?


yes i am from cebu..


----------



## jhowiellyn

rm143 said:


> hello Jhowiellyn
> 
> i photocopied mine at the DFA office and have it certified there.


ic.. thanks rm143...


----------



## chrisb

Hi, I have a few questions RE our partner visa application.

Long story short.

- First started communicating online September 2011
- Met each other physically in February 2012 ( I Visited Philippines)
- Married here in AUS July 15th 2012 (Wife was here on tourist visa)

Regarding evidence of genuine relationship... 
Apart from supplying photos, chat logs, stat dec's from friends, marriage certificate.. How can we provide rent/lease documents and those kind of things when we dont even live together? I mean, this is the whole reason were applying for this Visa so that my wife CAN live with me here in Australia. Can somebody shed some light on this for me? Starting to worry me a bit.


----------



## jhowiellyn

chrisb said:


> Hi, I have a few questions RE our partner visa application.
> 
> Long story short.
> 
> - First started communicating online September 2011
> - Met each other physically in February 2012 ( I Visited Philippines)
> - Married here in AUS July 15th 2012 (Wife was here on tourist visa)
> 
> Regarding evidence of genuine relationship...
> Apart from supplying photos, chat logs, stat dec's from friends, marriage certificate.. How can we provide rent/lease documents and those kind of things when we dont even live together? I mean, this is the whole reason were applying for this Visa so that my wife CAN live with me here in Australia. Can somebody shed some light on this for me? Starting to worry me a bit.


i think rent/lease documents are not that necessary. i will also lodge a spousal visa and we didn't include a rent/lease document.. we only include my husband's tax assessment for 2 yrs and letters from bank that reflects his address...


----------



## chrisb

Thanks for the reply jhowiellyn.

Im just trying to think of everything I can to show immigration how genuine we really are. I keep reading blogs and things online how other people have been together or in contact with each other for years, but in our case it hasnt been quite 12 months yet. We are already married because we are madly in love with each other. Im worried that immigration might look at our "timeframe" and frown upon it a bit. But then i think, Well how can there be a correct timeframe for 2 peoples love for each other?

Maybe im just paranoid....... and nervous.


----------



## izziemizzy

*certified photocopies*

hi everyone..i am planning to submit my pmv on november. and i would like to know what are the documents that needs to be certified..does the certificate of employment needs to be certified or notarized? 

another thing is, i live and work here in doaha qatar and im planning to go back home on october to prepare all the necessary papers and docs for pmv subclass 300..i only have 10 days to do all this: cenomar, singleness, nbi and stat with witness notarized..  im abit worried because i only have 10 days to do all this..

thanks much to all who can provide me with their answers and suggestions. i really appreciate it much


----------



## Murloc

Its legal documents that need certified copies, passport, birth certificate etc or any document that's been signed by a lawyer. I made a copy of my certificate of employment & used that but its not a certified copy.
Phone bills or other evidence don't need to be certified, its just legal type documents. Remember that Immigration can't return any documents you give them so never send originals. My girlfriend is in the Philippines & has finished organising everything, you should be ok with 10 days if you are efficient with your time


----------



## krissybaby

izziemizzy said:


> hi everyone..i am planning to submit my pmv on november. and i would like to know what are the documents that needs to be certified..does the certificate of employment needs to be certified or notarized?
> 
> another thing is, i live and work here in doaha qatar and im planning to go back home on october to prepare all the necessary papers and docs for pmv subclass 300..i only have 10 days to do all this: cenomar, singleness, nbi and stat with witness notarized..  im abit worried because i only have 10 days to do all this..
> 
> thanks much to all who can provide me with their answers and suggestions. i really appreciate it much


For your birthcertificates and cenomar, no need to worry cause you only need to order it online and address it to the Australian Embassy.Just have to prioritize your NBI because you have to line up like 4am just to get the form and be accommodated by the office. Also get a Police clearance from Doha Qatar if you lived there for more than 12 months. . . Are you applying here in Australian embassy manila or Doha Qatar?


----------



## izziemizzy

hi murloc, thanks much for your time answering my question..good luck to both of you!


----------



## izziemizzy

hi krissy, thank you for your suggestion..i am going to lodge my visa here in doha qatar. is the on line thing is more faster and more sure? because i wanted to submit it altogether personally in doha qatar aussie immi center..if ever il do it on line, can i address it to my home address in cavite? im just thinking of consuming time so that once i get back home this october, the cenomar and birthcertificate is ready.  

and one more thing, i have a certified copy of my birth certificate already, shall i get a new one just to make sure? 

thanks krissy! i really appreciate your attention on this


----------



## jhowiellyn

izziemizzy said:


> hi krissy, thank you for your suggestion..i am going to lodge my visa here in doha qatar. is the on line thing is more faster and more sure? because i wanted to submit it altogether personally in doha qatar aussie immi center..if ever il do it on line, can i address it to my home address in cavite? im just thinking of consuming time so that once i get back home this october, the cenomar and birthcertificate is ready.
> 
> and one more thing, i have a certified copy of my birth certificate already, shall i get a new one just to make sure?
> 
> thanks krissy! i really appreciate your attention on this


u don't need to pass any nso documents(birth/marriage certificate) together with your application.. u just have to request it online and address it to austalian embassy online.. u can request birth certificate thru this site.. www.ecensus.com.ph


----------



## izziemizzy

thank you jowiellyn for your suggestion. i will take it as consideration.


----------



## izziemizzy

*Invitation letter*

hi everyone, i have a situation, the last time i got my tourist visa (june 2012) i had an invitation from my married couple friends but that time i already have a relationship with my fiance but we decided its better if our friend will send me the invite because he is working far without coverage area and the communication is not really possible just incase the immi will try to contact him. and this time of the year on october, i am going to visit my fiance.. and my question is: would it be ok if he will send the invite for me this time for my tourist visa because i dnt want the immi will question me why my fiance didnt send the invitation letter on the first time i applied for my tourist visa..or shall i ask my couple friends to send me invite again for her birthday on nov.6..

And we are planning to apply a PMV by november so i hope the invitation letter issue will not affect our future application for PMV..

thanks for looking into this..and thank you for giving your opinion and suggestions about this


----------



## krissybaby

izziemizzy said:


> hi krissy, thank you for your suggestion..i am going to lodge my visa here in doha qatar. is the on line thing is more faster and more sure?
> 
> No worries, happy to help!
> 
> You may want to make sure about how the Aussie embassy in Doha are accepting birth certificates, Cenomar and other certificates? Currently, the Aussie embassy here in manila have issued a new policy regarding NSO certified copy to be ordered online and it has to be addressed to the embassy, you just need to submit with the document are the receipt from the payment of your orderslip for certificates.
> 
> Anyway, yes you can do it online and order it in advance. Though if Aussie embassy in Doha wants your certificate be ordered online, you can order it online and have it delivered internationally from Manila NSO to Australian Embassy Doha Qatar.


----------



## izziemizzy

thanks again krissy  this information is really helpful for soemone like me that needs guidance and suggestions  i didnt start anything yet so i wanted it to be all ok and complete..does it really takes 6-8 months for pmv? 

thanks again!


----------



## krissybaby

izziemizzy said:


> thanks again krissy  this information is really helpful for soemone like me that needs guidance and suggestions  i didnt start anything yet so i wanted it to be all ok and complete..does it really takes 6-8 months for pmv?
> 
> thanks again!


Hi, as what Ive seen so far and what Ive read..as long as you have a complete front loaded application it will really take at most 4-6 months but there is a chance of 3-4months result. Sometimes, their bases for having delay is some background checks if the sponsor has a previous marriage or sponsorship, medical result would really takes its toll also if you have failed the checkups, then if there is a child (under 18years old) involved either from the sponsor or the applicant- Police check is needed, and some other character check on behalf of the applicant also if she had previous visa application problems.

DISCLAIMER:
These theories were just based on my own understanding from the previous applications ive read here and some of my friends' visa application. I have no expertise on this field though.


----------



## izziemizzy

thanks krissy  you helped me a lot


----------



## blessie

congratz to all who's currently got their visa approved ...


----------



## blessie

AngelaMay;When Applying for Subclass 802 do I have to go back in philippines after my PMV expires? I am confused...


PS!!! Congratulations to all who got their visas recently.


No need to go back, because with the acknowledgement of your 820 visa application you will be granted a bridging visa w/c will allow you to stay until your 820 approved. Processing time is currently 9 to 12 mos but it could be sooner. 

blessie


----------



## wishful

Just an update, as per Australian Embassy website:



> As of 3 August 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 1 May 2012
> Other Family 1 March 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 1 June 2012


Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## wishful

are there any recent approvals? Seems like the last one was over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Hi Wishful,

We applied on the 25th June and I keep watching the embassy website too!


----------



## wishful

Didn't know we have this, it summarizes our application time lines. Hope we can have our time lines updated (especially those that have already been granted); this would greatly help calming ourselves for the long wait:










View All Family & Spouse Applications


----------



## wishful

JustWaitingNow said:


> Hi Wishful,
> 
> We applied on the 25th June and I keep watching the embassy website too!


Hi JustWaitingNow, are you applying for Spousal or PMV? Any updates from embassy aside their confirmation mail?


----------



## JustWaitingNow

We have applied for a PMV. We did not submit medicals with application and we had a request for them and the online certified birth certificate. We submitted them 3 weeks ago.

Have heard nothing since then but we used an agent in Cebu so they will recieve all contact from the dept immigration...we are...just waiting!


----------



## Princess

yep you can filter the information you just need. it works well. i hope too it would be updated by applicants even they have theirs granted!



wishful said:


> Didn't know we have this, it summarizes our application time lines. Hope we can have our time lines updated (especially those that have already been granted); this would greatly help calming ourselves for the long wait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View All Family & Spouse Applications


----------



## jhowiellyn

do i need to include my dependents who are not migrating with me in requesting birth certificate from nso? i appreciate your response those who finished with their nso documents.. thanks!


----------



## crislehne

Hi guys, any May applicant approval? Pls update us so we would know development in the processing times..

Thanks


----------



## wishful

crislehne said:


> Hi guys, any May applicant approval? Pls update us so we would know development in the processing times..
> 
> Thanks


hi crislehne, it's been almost 3 weeks already since i last read of an approval. I believe you'll hear from embassy by month's end since they are already processing May applications, and based on latest approvals, they are granting visas by 3rd month of lodging.


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> do i need to include my dependents who are not migrating with me in requesting birth certificate from nso? i appreciate your response those who finished with their nso documents.. thanks!


Yes include an order of their birth certificates and also they will be required to undergo medical with you. Good luck!


----------



## jhowiellyn

krissybaby said:


> Yes include an order of their birth certificates and also they will be required to undergo medical with you. Good luck!


thanks so much for the response krissybaby..


----------



## krissybaby

jhowiellyn said:


> thanks so much for the response krissybaby..


no worries.  Did you lodge your application already? what kind of visa is it?


----------



## crislehne

wishful said:


> hi crislehne, it's been almost 3 weeks already since i last read of an approval. I believe you'll hear from embassy by month's end since they are already processing May applications, and based on latest approvals, they are granting visas by 3rd month of lodging.


Hi wishful, thank u for this reply.. Am actually june applicant, am just hoping its moving now to may then its near to me hehe .. Really wishful to have the visa soon, its so hard for us because am pregnant and i don't want to give birth here..

Anyway thanks


----------



## briana

hello girls, im may applicant yet to be allocated to a case officer, hopefully they will send me email next week.


----------



## dumlette

hello to all! i have been following this forum since we ourselves have applied for offshpre partner visa.

Thank God, my hubby's partner visa was granted last friday august 10,2012. our application was received march 8, 2012, so it's 5 months processing time.

we are very fortunate and this is really a blessing. the long wait and the anxieties are over. now it's time to plan for our departure. yes, we'll be leaving together sometime this year.

God bless to you all! just keep the faith 
and we pray for our plans too.


----------



## briana

hello everyone, i need some advice, i already lodged my application for sub-class 300 and earlier i reviewed my scratch form which is 47sp, i noticed i havent filled up the payment details but i included my tax invoice receipt on my application, im just worried they might think im not yet paid. pls help worried about it..


----------



## crislehne

briana said:


> hello everyone, i need some advice, i already lodged my application for sub-class 300 and earlier i reviewed my scratch form which is 47sp, i noticed i havent filled up the payment details but i included my tax invoice receipt on my application, im just worried they might think im not yet paid. pls help worried about it..


Thats ok as long as you have receipt, they will acknowledge that..


----------



## briana

thanks you crislehne, PMVapplicant k din?


----------



## wishful

dumlette said:


> hello to all! i have been following this forum since we ourselves have applied for offshpre partner visa.
> 
> Thank God, my hubby's partner visa was granted last friday august 10,2012. our application was received march 8, 2012, so it's 5 months processing time.
> 
> we are very fortunate and this is really a blessing. the long wait and the anxieties are over. now it's time to plan for our departure. yes, we'll be leaving together sometime this year.
> 
> God bless to you all! just keep the faith
> and we pray for our plans too.


hi dumlette, congrats! Though i'm optimistic that PMV applications are approved in 3-4 months. My fiancee already bought our ticket to australia for january and i'm planning to only resign from work (30 day notice) upon visa approval


----------



## crislehne

briana said:


> thanks you crislehne, PMVapplicant k din?


Hi briana, de facto visa ako pero I believe standard naman procedure for partner visa


----------



## krissybaby

chrisb said:


> Thanks for the reply jhowiellyn.
> 
> Im just trying to think of everything I can to show immigration how genuine we really are. I keep reading blogs and things online how other people have been together or in contact with each other for years, but in our case it hasnt been quite 12 months yet. We are already married because we are madly in love with each other. Im worried that immigration might look at our "timeframe" and frown upon it a bit. But then i think, Well how can there be a correct timeframe for 2 peoples love for each other?
> 
> Maybe im just paranoid....... and nervous.


Hi ChrisB, the 12 months requirement is for De facto relationship Partner visa - However, if you two will get married there, you have to provide a marriage certificate issued by the registry office. And take note you have to register your marriage a month(30 days) before your marriage takes place  Good luck and Congratulations to u and your fiancee "soon to be wifey" !


----------



## chrisb

krissy: Were already married, we got married here in australia on July 15th while my wife was here on a tourist visa


----------



## krissybaby

chrisb said:


> krissy: Were already married, we got married here in australia on July 15th while my wife was here on a tourist visa


Congratulations ChrisB and wifey!


----------



## youngchi

my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


----------



## krissybaby

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


Congratulations Youngchi!!  excited and so happy for u! where u heading in OZ?


----------



## myrzam

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


Congratulations youngchi, you've got it!! I'm still waiting for mine. Lodged on the 2nd day of April but yet no good news received from our agent. I don't know what to feel, soooo nervous!!! Hope it will also come out soon.


----------



## rm143

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


hello girl wow congrats sau! ako waiting pa rin sana very soon na


----------



## Princess

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


congratulations to you and hubby! all the hardwork and patience has paid off!


----------



## Maajian

congrats madeltalastas...hope u have a good life there in Australia with your fiance...happy for you...


----------



## Maajian

congrats madeltalastas...hope u have a good life there in austrlia with your fiance...happy for you...


----------



## Maajian

briana said:


> yup, just curious about her situation.. thanks


Hi briana how is your application now?..i am interested to know yours cos it is not much far the time difference of our lodgement dates..i do hope u will be granted pretty soon...


----------



## jhowiellyn

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


Congratulations Youngchi!


----------



## Maajian

briana said:


> hello everyone, got the email from immigration yesterday and my app still waiting for CO to allocate, they said it takes 2-3 months to get CO we are in 6 weeks since we applied PMV, and this waiting is killing me, i want my fiance, missing him sooo much.


hi briana i really follow your case becos i think we are almost the same im only ahead of u for a month am i right?4months now since lodged..last friday my fiance ring the embassy to ask about my application and they said that it is on processing stage we will just wait their email pretty soon to arrive to me...my fiance feel assured of that..

All we can do is to have patience and pray hard...


----------



## vechay

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


Congrats Youngchi!

Good to know that the cos are working hard to process our applications in timely manner.

God bless


----------



## mrsl

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## wishful

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


congrats youngchi! glad to hear good news. Just be patient guys, it seems embassy is consistent with their 3-4 months processing period.


----------



## briana

Maajian said:


> hi briana i really follow your case becos i think we are almost the same im only ahead of u for a month am i right?4months now since lodged..last friday my fiance ring the embassy to ask about my application and they said that it is on processing stage we will just wait their email pretty soon to arrive to me...my fiance feel assured of that..
> 
> All we can do is to have patience and pray hard...


hello Maajian, are you applying for PMV? can you pls include your timeline below, were on the 10th week today, since we applied, and no news from them. hoping it will come up by next month.


----------



## Maajian

myrzam said:


> yes we already have our CO so i hope ours will come out soon...


hi myrzam i am sure u will have your visa pretty soon..we just continue to pray and keep thinking positive....


----------



## Maajian

by Maajian on August 17, 2012

From: Philippines, Applied: 16 Apr 2012, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 24 Apr 2012, To: Australia

This is what Maajian's current Family and Spouse Application is looks like.

Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print


briana said:


> hello Maajian, are you applying for PMV? can you pls include your timeline below, were on the 10th week today, since we applied, and no news from them. hoping it will come up by next month.


----------



## Maajian

don't know how to placed timeline yet hehehehehe ..


----------



## Maajian

August 17, 2012 Family and Spouse Application

From: Philippines, Applied: 16 Apr 2012, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 24 Apr 2012, To: Australia


briana said:


> hello Maajian, are you applying for PMV? can you pls include your timeline below, were on the 10th week today, since we applied, and no news from them. hoping it will come up by next month.


yes briana i am on PMV..still now i am waiting and preparing for interview if there will be..i am anxiously waiting..miss my loves so much..


----------



## kulots

hi!i'll be lodging my Partner Visa application hopefully by the end of August..My husband and I are still completing docs to support our claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing. We find it hard to produce evidences as to the nature of household aspect since we're married Jan 2012 and he moved to Australia last Feb 2012 with the PR visa. We only had exactly a month together as married couple. Can you please help me guys?Kindly suggest possible evidences to support our claim based on your experiences..Thank you very much!


----------



## myrzam

Maajian said:


> hi myrzam i am sure u will have your visa pretty soon..we just continue to pray and keep thinking positive....


Hello Maajian.. I really hope, wish and pray for it.  I am only ahead of 2 weeks on you so i'm sure you will also have yours soon. Good luck to all of us still waiting.


----------



## Maajian

bigcitygirl011 said:


> how long did it take to hear back if the medical results were okay? i did the medical a month ago and havent heard back. also, we submitted our application 3 months ago, how much longer should it take before we hear that everything is okay?


Hi bigcitygirl how is your application now ..in my case i was told by the doctor who medical me that if 1 week since the med exam no call from them mean to say medical result did okay but if they call me it means having problem but what i did still i ring them up after 1 week of my med exam asking how is it and they said my medical is okay so i can say that your medical went fine also...


----------



## Maajian

myrzam said:


> Hello Maajian.. I really hope, wish and pray for it.  I am only ahead of 2 weeks on you so i'm sure you will also have yours soon. Good luck to all of us still waiting.


myrzam how u lodged ur application? did u hand it personally or by a courier because i submitted mine through courier for less expenses as i am in Davao...last week fiance rang the embassy maybe this week will ring them again for a follow up...

Does your fiance do also a follow up thing cos i heard that will be a plus factor for a fast processing If so how?did u made a letter to the embassy that your fiance can ask about your application progress or your fiance made a direct call with them..


----------



## bigcitygirl011

Maajian said:


> Hi bigcitygirl how is your application now ..in my case i was told by the doctor who medical me that if 1 week since the med exam no call from them mean to say medical result did okay but if they call me it means having problem but what i did still i ring them up after 1 week of my med exam asking how is it and they said my medical is okay so i can say that your medical went fine also...


hi Maajian, i already have my visa granted since july 2nd week.


----------



## Maajian

bigcitygirl011 said:


> hi Maajian, i already have my visa granted since july 2nd week.


yeah i find it out when i scan backwards..im only here in this for 4day not able to see ur timeline..congrats ur so lucky ur wait is over and already perhaps in the arms of your loves....

with regards to us here who is still in waiting process..need to pray more harder.....


----------



## myrzam

Maajian said:


> myrzam how u lodged ur application? did u hand it personally or by a courier because i submitted mine through courier for less expenses as i am in Davao...last week fiance rang the embassy maybe this week will ring them again for a follow up...
> 
> Does your fiance do also a follow up thing cos i heard that will be a plus factor for a fast processing If so how?did u made a letter to the embassy that your fiance can ask about your application progress or your fiance made a direct call with them..


we lodged our application with agent and I asked about its progress/status directly with her.


----------



## JEdwards

youngchi said:


> my visa granted today , see my timeline below.. goodluck to those who still waiting..keep patiently waiting and pray.


Congratulations youngchi....hope to get a good news soon too and all the applicants as well!


----------



## JEdwards

Maajian said:


> don't know how to placed timeline yet hehehehehe ..


Hi Maajian,
To create your timeline go to timeline home, you can see instructions there just follow. From there you can create your timeline signature as well.

I notice that we lodge application on the same month. Hope to get ours soon.
Good luck to all!


----------



## JEdwards

Hi to all,
Just an update I got an email this week about my application stating that the only requirements needed to finalized the visa is my medical. Which currently waiting...waiting because I did go for re-medical.
I think its good to follow up applications every end of the month cause we have no idea whats going on with our documents. I have a very bad delayed notifying me about my medical 3months later, only when I tried to apply tourist visa while waiting for pmv.
I hope to get the visa soon.


----------



## briana

hi jedwards, based on your timeline u got Co april 2? really? thats very quick, you applied aprl 2 and got co assigned april 2??


----------



## JEdwards

briana said:


> hi jedwards, based on your timeline u got Co april 2? really? thats very quick, you applied aprl 2 and got co assigned april 2??


Hi biriana,
Yeah that's right upon acknowledgement of my application they give me the acknowledgement letter with my file number and case officer at the same time 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Maajian

myrzam said:


> we lodged our application with agent and I asked about its progress/status directly with her.


Hi myrzam im asking because embassy's instruction I should write a letter to allow my fiance to asked regarding my app status with them formally but what we did is that my fiance called them directly..I like also to ring embassy cos as what my fiance told me they don't disclosed much info about my status..

I decide to call this week god willing.....thanks for the quick reply myrzam..
we will enjoy the fun of exchanging views and opinions here in this forum while waiting....good luck to us...


----------



## Maajian

Hi everyone...hope to hear another visa grantee there

this is my timeline


----------



## wishful

Maajian said:


> Hi everyone...hope to hear another visa grantee there
> 
> this is my timeline


Hi Maajian, it's been 4 months already, hope yours get approved by month's end.


----------



## Maajian

JEdwards said:


> Hi Maajian,
> To create your timeline go to timeline home, you can see instructions there just follow. From there you can create your timeline signature as well.
> 
> I notice that we lodge application on the same month. Hope to get ours soon.
> Good luck to all!


Hello JEdwards thanks for teaching me..got it now how to make timeline


----------



## Maajian

Hi all..i rang the embassy today and asked about my app status they've just said that it is still on processing half happy half sad because i was not inform who is my case officer as i forgot to ask also...i ring them back but they no longer entertain me..

I guess they are annoyed of repeat calls so better to ring them back next week again...i hope our wait will not be long ..wish us all luck here...


----------



## Princess

hello Maajian and everyone,

Manila embassy updated the processing dates na and there is an important note (in bold) added which we should be informed of:

As of 15 August 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category

Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 1 May 2012 
Other Family 1 March 2012
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 1 June 2012

Additional Processing Information

The Visa and Immigration Office of the Australian Embassy - Manila generally process applications in the order that they are received by the Embassy and every effort is made to decide applications well within our processing standards.

*On average, a permanent visa application takes 2-3 months from the date of visa lodgement to be allocated to a case officer. The Manila Visa Office will not respond to general visa status enquiries of this nature until after a case is allocated to a case officer.*

For information regarding our average processing times, please visit the department's website. See: Processing Time Service Standards. Please note that these average processing times are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Quick question to you all. Is it possible for us to apply for a Tourist Visa whilst waiting for a PMV?

Hah, its me getting impatient!!!


----------



## Princess

JustWaitingNow said:


> Quick question to you all. Is it possible for us to apply for a Tourist Visa whilst waiting for a PMV?
> 
> Hah, its me getting impatient!!!


YES!   

I lodged spouse visa 309 last month and applied tourist visa last week and now waiting for their decision  at least will have to spend the waiting period with hubby in Australia. Happy times please come!


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Thanks for the speedy reply. 

Silly me, i just checked the immigration website...

"You must be outside Australia when you apply for this visa, and when the visa is granted. "


----------



## Princess

JustWaitingNow said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply.
> 
> Silly me, i just checked the immigration website...
> 
> "You must be outside Australia when you apply for this visa, and when the visa is granted. "


Yes correct


----------



## Davellen

*visa granted*

Hi all, finally that day has come... VISA GRANTED! my fiancee and I are ever so happy  anyone have any tips on the CFO pre-departure seminar? The plan is she will fly to Manila and attend the CFO seminar and fly to Australia the next day.

Applied: 27 Feb 2012, 
Applied From: Philippines, 
Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, 
Application: Paper, Agent: No, 
Medicals: 27 Feb 2012, Police Checks: 27 Feb 2012, 
CO Assigned: 10 May 2012,
Visa Granted: 24 Aug 2012, 
To: Australia, 
Arrival: 05 Sep 2012


----------



## Princess

Davellen said:


> Hi all, finally that day has come... VISA GRANTED! my fiancee and I are ever so happy  anyone have any tips on the CFO pre-departure seminar? The plan is she will fly to Manila and attend the CFO seminar and fly to Australia the next day.


Well, that calls for celebration! cheers Davellen! congratulations to both of you!

would you mind to share your application timeline too?

thanks!


----------



## Maajian

Davellen said:


> Hi all, finally that day has come... VISA GRANTED! my fiancee and I are ever so happy  anyone have any tips on the CFO pre-departure seminar? The plan is she will fly to Manila and attend the CFO seminar and fly to Australia the next day.


Hello Davellen ..good for you. good for you ..so happy for you...can u share your timeline to us..


----------



## Davellen

I would love to share my timeline if this forum would allow me to


----------



## mrsl

Congrats to you davellen...


----------



## wishful

Davellen said:


> I would love to share my timeline if this forum would allow me to


Congrats Davellen! Kindly try if this works: Australia Immigration Timelines

If not, you may just share it through ordinary post.


----------



## bebosan

Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012

Date CO assigned: yes

Date visa granted: August 21 2012

happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


----------



## Davellen

Applied: 27 Feb 2012, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Feb 2012, Police Checks: 27 Feb 2012, CO Assigned: 10 May 2012, Visa Granted: 24 Aug 2012, To: Australia, Arrival: 05 Sep 2012


----------



## wishful

bebosan said:


> Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: August 21 2012
> 
> happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


bebosan congrats! glad to hear another good news!


----------



## wishful

Davellen said:


> Applied: 27 Feb 2012, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Feb 2012, Police Checks: 27 Feb 2012, CO Assigned: 10 May 2012, Visa Granted: 24 Aug 2012, To: Australia, Arrival: 05 Sep 2012


Hi Davellen, wondering why your application almost took 6 months to be approved. Was this because of additional requirements of CO? In case, would your application been approved sooner?

Well, having contacted by a CO is good in a sense that you'll have an idea that your application is moving though this may also cause delays in approval due to additional requirements. Most here were only contacted by their CO on approval of their visa


----------



## krissybaby

bebosan said:


> Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: August 21 2012
> 
> happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


Congratulations Bebosan and fiance!  May I know if you were contacted by your CO? hope you can provide the date, Im trying to see how long is the CO allocation now a days. . . Where you from ?


----------



## Maajian

bebosan said:


> Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: August 21 2012
> 
> happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


Congrats bebosan .You are so Blessed you are granted ahead of me..Your so fast amazing..We are  for you...


----------



## mrsl

Congrats bebosan.....


----------



## Maajian

Princess said:


> hello Maajian and everyone,
> 
> Manila embassy updated the processing dates na and there is an important note (in bold) added which we should be informed of:
> 
> As of 15 August 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 1 May 2012
> Other Family 1 March 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 1 June 2012
> 
> Additional Processing Information
> 
> The Visa and Immigration Office of the Australian Embassy - Manila generally process applications in the order that they are received by the Embassy and every effort is made to decide applications well within our processing standards.
> 
> *On average, a permanent visa application takes 2-3 months from the date of visa lodgement to be allocated to a case officer. The Manila Visa Office will not respond to general visa status enquiries of this nature until after a case is allocated to a case officer.*
> 
> For information regarding our average processing times, please visit the department's website. See: Processing Time Service Standards. Please note that these average processing times are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.


Hi Princess...thanks for the info about the Processing times am also checking it every now and then so that i will know if they cater mine application already..Because i no longer followed the given time of assessment since i have delayed submitting some of my docs.....Im just hoping that i will still be granted with a visa even for the delay.....Good luck to all of us...


----------



## wishful

Maajian said:


> Hi Princess...thanks for the info about the Processing times am also checking it every now and then so that i will know if they cater mine application already..Because i no longer followed the given time of assessment since i have delayed submitting some of my docs.....Im just hoping that i will still be granted with a visa even for the delay.....Good luck to all of us...


Hi Maajian, If you don't mind, what were the delayed documents? Did your CO contact you for those documents?


----------



## rm143

Congrats Davellen and Bebosan! You both deserve it! Im just wondering why the PMV took 4-6mos than its usual 2-3 mos?


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Whilst some lucky people have been getting PMV's in around 3 1/2 months, our agent told us to expect 4-6 months. If we expect 6 months and it's quicker then great..but we dont want to get our hopes up expecting 3 1/2.

Waiting sucks!


----------



## myrzam

Davellen said:


> Applied: 27 Feb 2012, Applied From: Philippines, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Feb 2012, Police Checks: 27 Feb 2012, CO Assigned: 10 May 2012, Visa Granted: 24 Aug 2012, To: Australia, Arrival: 05 Sep 2012


congratulations!!


----------



## myrzam

bebosan said:


> Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: August 21 2012
> 
> happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


In just 4 months? Wow! You're so blessed, you get yours in a short period of waiting time. Happy for you


----------



## Davellen

wishful said:


> Hi Davellen, wondering why your application almost took 6 months to be approved. Was this because of additional requirements of CO? In case, would your application been approved sooner?
> 
> Well, having contacted by a CO is good in a sense that you'll have an idea that your application is moving though this may also cause delays in approval due to additional requirements. Most here were only contacted by their CO on approval of their visa


My fiancée has a daughter and we didn't know that she also required a health check for the visa, even knowing that her daughter is not coming to Australia until next year, she was only given notice of this about 2 1/2 months after she she applied for the visa, and also we had to reapply some documents (NSO certificates) as they were not sent directly to the embassy, all is great now, lessons learnt.


----------



## wishful

Davellen said:


> My fiancée has a daughter and we didn't know that she also required a health check for the visa, even knowing that her daughter is not coming to Australia until next year, she was only given notice of this about 2 1/2 months after she she applied for the visa, and also we had to reapply some documents (NSO certificates) as they were not sent directly to the embassy, all is great now, lessons learnt.


I see, may we know around what time you submitted additional documents? a month after notification? Therefore another 2 months for approval?


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> I see, may we know around what time you submitted additional documents? a month after notification? Therefore another 2 months for approval?


Hi wishful,

Its our 8weeks today! Are u planning to email the embassy or did you email already?


----------



## JustWaitingNow

We are coming up to the end of week 10!

On a slightly different subject, we were told by our Agent that there was a good chance that the embassy would send people to check up on the legitimacy of our relationship. eg a person who talks to neighbors.

Has anyone experienced a very interested stranger? 

If that's the case good thing we are in love and legit!


----------



## krissybaby

JustWaitingNow said:


> We are coming up to the end of week 10!
> 
> On a slightly different subject, we were told by our Agent that there was a good chance that the embassy would send people to check up on the legitimacy of our relationship. eg a person who talks to neighbors.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a very interested stranger?
> 
> If that's the case good thing we are in love and legit!


I think that is not possible here in Philippines, it maybe if you are in OZ and waiting for Permanent Residency ...As they said on the guidelines, its up to the documents youve provided and they will base the genuine relationship there.


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Well I would have thought that too but our agent is based in the Philippines and from what I understand has a good working relationship with the dept.


----------



## Davellen

The remaining documents were sent to the embassy the first week of June.


----------



## vechay

JustWaitingNow said:


> We are coming up to the end of week 10!
> 
> On a slightly different subject, we were told by our Agent that there was a good chance that the embassy would send people to check up on the legitimacy of our relationship. eg a person who talks to neighbors.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a very interested stranger?
> 
> If that's the case good thing we are in love and legit!


Yes, DIAC is doing their job including background checks off-shore and they're pretty good at it too. Remember they've been in this game for so long and can smell a sus application from many miles away. This is an expensive exercise, I guess that's why we pay this much for visa processing. This is not limited to partner visas, so don't feel bad about it.

This is the lucky country and we'd love it to remain that way, so please don't under estimate the long arm of the law.


----------



## Davellen

wishful said:


> I see, may we know around what time you submitted additional documents? a month after notification? Therefore another 2 months for approval?


The remaining documents were sent to the embassy the first week of June.


----------



## Maajian

wishful said:


> Hi Maajian, If you don't mind, what were the delayed documents? Did your CO contact you for those documents?


Hello wishful, receipts of my medical exam. and evidenced of genuity of our relationship those are delayed docs...was only given 28days from the date i received the acknowledgement letter but i did send it is June already..Princess showed the Processing times of embassy and i viewed the dates that they assessed already applicants who lodged April 16 , they assessing now applicants of May 01..

Do you think that am included on the April 16 applicants that they've assessed last August 3 even i have docs submitted late?. ..Will the embassy approved application that have documents submitted later than the given date?..Your answer will be appreciated much wishful...


----------



## kulots

hello! please help...regarding birth/marriage certificates from NSO.does the embassy accept certificates personally secured by the applicant?if not, when to request online for copies to be sent directly to the Embassy?Can I request prior to lodging the application so that can attach the bank receipt with the other requirements?thanks!


----------



## crislehne

Good day, just emailed immigration manila today, and am so happy to know that I was allocated already with CO. i applied for partner visa 309 last June 7, receipt date. my question is, is it better to contact the CO for further follow up or just wait for them to contact me if they needed more information? Will appreciate answer from those whose visa was already granted or those who had the same case..thanks


----------



## krissybaby

kulots said:


> hello! please help...regarding birth/marriage certificates from NSO.does the embassy accept certificates personally secured by the applicant?if not, when to request online for copies to be sent directly to the Embassy?Can I request prior to lodging the application so that can attach the bank receipt with the other requirements?thanks!


They dont accept any nso certificates frm the applicant u have to request online after u get ur acknowledgement letter and have ur file number that u need to provide with e-census.com.ph..


----------



## wishful

crislehne said:


> Good day, just emailed immigration manila today, and am so happy to know that I was allocated already with CO. i applied for partner visa 309 last June 7, receipt date. my question is, is it better to contact the CO for further follow up or just wait for them to contact me if they needed more information? Will appreciate answer from those whose visa was already granted or those who had the same case..thanks


Hi crislehne, just to confirm, you've mailed them just today and they also replied today? All along i'm thinking that they only reply to mails once in a blue moon.



krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful,
> 
> Its our 8weeks today! Are u planning to email the embassy or did you email already?


Hi krissybaby, maybe we can now send them a mail.


----------



## wishful

Maajian said:


> Hello wishful, receipts of my medical exam. and evidenced of genuity of our relationship those are delayed docs...was only given 28days from the date i received the acknowledgement letter but i did send it is June already..Princess showed the Processing times of embassy and i viewed the dates that they assessed already applicants who lodged April 16 , they assessing now applicants of May 01..
> 
> Do you think that am included on the April 16 applicants that they've assessed last August 3 even i have docs submitted late?. ..Will the embassy approved application that have documents submitted later than the given date?..Your answer will be appreciated much wishful...


Hi Maajian, have you tried sending them a mail? From what I read, our applications are only evaluated by CO's therefore if a CO is already working on your application and so happened your late documents haven't reached them yet, then you should have already received a mail from them. Most likely you haven't been assigned a CO yet when you submitted your late documents (though it is already in queue based on your original lodgement date). Since you haven't heard from them yet, i'm hoping that they are now checking yours (considering embassy's latest processing updates and crislehne's post)


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi crislehne, just to confirm, you've mailed them just today and they also replied today? All along i'm thinking that they only reply to mails once in a blue moon.
> 
> Hi krissybaby, maybe we can now send them a mail.


Hi wishful, goodmorning! I did email them and was told that i dont have a co yet but was recommended to undergo another medical. I think i will email them on the 14th cause my medical (taken kast 28sept2011) will expire, just did 31aug2012 medical. Ill give it tqo qeeks before it reach embassy.

Its a stressful process indeed, was a bit down about the situation that if i hadnt emailed them asking about my medical validity, they wont be able to advice me on hand. ..they should have reviewed the application before sending acknowledgement letters right??? Though its partly my fault also (lesson learned).


----------



## crislehne

wishful said:


> Hi crislehne, just to confirm, you've mailed them just today and they also replied today? All along i'm thinking that they only reply to mails once in a blue moon.
> 
> Hi krissybaby, maybe we can now send them a mail.


Hi wishful, yeah I just emailed them and they reply within the hour. Just cite your reference no.


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, goodmorning! I did email them and was told that i dont have a co yet but was recommended to undergo another medical. I think i will email them on the 14th cause my medical (taken kast 28sept2011) will expire, just did 31aug2012 medical. Ill give it tqo qeeks before it reach embassy.
> 
> Its a stressful process indeed, was a bit down about the situation that if i hadnt emailed them asking about my medical validity, they wont be able to advice me on hand. ..they should have reviewed the application before sending acknowledgement letters right??? Though its partly my fault also (lesson learned).


Hi krissybaby, sorry to hear that. On a brighter side, I've just mailed the embassy and same with you, no CO yet (though I didn't ask if there are additional requirements needed). Maybe, by the time your medical results reach the embassy, it will just be in time for CO's assessment.


----------



## rm143

Wohooo I just got my visa grant! After more than 4mos of waiting finally! God is so good and he always hear our prayers, we just have to wait and evrything will be worth it  For those who are waiting, pls hang in there


----------



## rm143




----------



## vechay

Congrats rm143! 

And this is good news as well for people on the queue...


----------



## crislehne

rm143 said:


> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Congratulations! Were praying the same.. Hope ours come out soon.. Question, do you know when did u have your CO?


----------



## vechay

Hi, 

I'd just like to have an idea re Initial Entry Date. Is this a year after NBI/medical submission? 

Replies from recent grantees greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## rm143

crislehne said:


> Congratulations! Were praying the same.. Hope ours come out soon.. Question, do you know when did u have your CO?


hello crislehne 

i have my CO 2 mos after i lodged my application


----------



## rm143

vechay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd just like to have an idea re Initial Entry Date. Is this a year after NBI/medical submission?
> 
> Replies from recent grantees greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


hello vechay,

i am not sure if initial entry based on NBI/medical submission. accdg to my visa grant letter, my initial entry expires on dec. 19, 2012 and my NBI will expire this month so, I requested another NBI a weeks ago.


----------



## wishful

rm143 said:


> Wohooo I just got my visa grant! After more than 4mos of waiting finally! God is so good and he always hear our prayers, we just have to wait and evrything will be worth it  For those who are waiting, pls hang in there


congrats rm143! another good news for all of us still waiting! Hope we'll now be hearing from May applicants.


----------



## JustWaitingNow

rm143 said:


> Wohooo I just got my visa grant! After more than 4mos of waiting finally! God is so good and he always hear our prayers, we just have to wait and evrything will be worth it  For those who are waiting, pls hang in there


Congratulations!


----------



## wishful

There seems to be a lot of May applicants, embassy still working on them:



> As of 4 September 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 1 May 2012
> Other Family 1 March 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 1 June 2012


----------



## mrsl

wishful said:


> There seems to be a lot of May applicants, embassy still working on them:


Hi wishful looks like they're moving so fast now LOL - now it's may 15 

As of 4 September 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category

Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 15 May 2012 
Other Family 1 April 2012
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 16 June 2012


----------



## briana

hope they are moving fast, this wait killing me.. im exhausted. 








[/url]


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Heres something to listen to from Youtube. My fiance has sung this to me on many occasions..






This may make an appearance at the wedding..


----------



## kulots

Hi! Please help regarding the photos as evidence of relationship. Can i just print them in ordinary paper and label them or still need to have them developed & pasted in paper?thank you!


----------



## briana

kulots said:


> Hi! Please help regarding the photos as evidence of relationship. Can i just print them in ordinary paper and label them or still need to have them developed & pasted in paper?thank you!


hi kulot... it depends on you.. as long as you have photos as a proof.  GOOD BLESS US


----------



## kulots

briana said:


> hi kulot... it depends on you.. as long as you have photos as a proof.  GOOD BLESS US


thanks, briana!


----------



## Paigz

mrsl said:


> Hi wishful looks like they're moving so fast now LOL - now it's may 15
> 
> As of 4 September 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 15 May 2012
> Other Family 1 April 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 16 June 2012


May I ask for the link where u could check this? Thanks!


----------



## briana

Paigz said:


> May I ask for the link where u could check this? Thanks!


Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## Paigz

Hi guys!

Does anyone here submitted additional document/s to the Embassy? I sent a new NBI clearance today because mine has expired this August and I got a new one even if it isn't ask by a CO yet. I sent it through DHL but after sending it, I re-read my acknowledgement letter from the embassy, it says there that any additional document/s should be sent through VIA centre or call their call center for pick-up.

Do you think they will acknowledge the one that I've sent? I'm a bit nervous that they won't accept it and I have to get a new NBI clearance again..

Hope you could answer guys. Thanks!


----------



## Paigz

Hi guys!

Does anyone here submitted additional document/s to the Embassy? I sent a new NBI clearance today because mine has expired this August and I got a new one even if it isn't ask by a CO yet. I sent it through DHL but after sending it, I re-read my acknowledgement letter from the embassy, it says there that any additional document/s should be sent through VIA centre or call their call center for pick-up.

Do you think they will acknowledge the one that I've sent? I'm a bit nervous that they won't accept it and I have to get a new NBI again..

Hope you could answer guys. Thanks!


----------



## crislehne

Paigz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does anyone here submitted additional document/s to the Embassy? I sent a new NBI clearance today because mine has expired this August and I got a new one even if it isn't ask by a CO yet. I sent it through DHL but after sending it, I re-read my acknowledgement letter from the embassy, it says there that any additional document/s should be sent through VIA centre or call their call center for pick-up.
> 
> Do you think they will acknowledge the one that I've sent? I'm a bit nervous that they won't accept it and I have to get a new NBI again..
> 
> Hope you could answer guys. Thanks!


Hi, there not sure if we have same case, but if you are in manila, I think you should send it in their via center, because they will acknowledge it, and i think because there is 50pesos charge every additional documents..

Hope this help


----------



## crislehne

Paigz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does anyone here submitted additional document/s to the Embassy? I sent a new NBI clearance today because mine has expired this August and I got a new one even if it isn't ask by a CO yet. I sent it through DHL but after sending it, I re-read my acknowledgement letter from the embassy, it says there that any additional document/s should be sent through VIA centre or call their call center for pick-up.
> 
> Do you think they will acknowledge the one that I've sent? I'm a bit nervous that they won't accept it and I have to get a new NBI again..
> 
> Hope you could answer guys. Thanks!


Hi there, as I know if you are within MM area, you should send it in their via center, because they will acknowledge it, also you need to pay P50 per additional document transaction.. Hope this information help. But did they took your nbi? Or send it back to u?


----------



## Paigz

crislehne said:


> Hi, there not sure if we have same case, but if you are in manila, I think you should send it in their via center, because they will acknowledge it, and i think because there is 50pesos charge every additional documents..
> 
> Hope this help


Oh really? Yes, I'm from Manila but I already sent it through DHL. Big problem I think.  Thanks anyway for the reply.


----------



## Paigz

crislehne said:


> Hi there, as I know if you are within MM area, you should send it in their via center, because they will acknowledge it, also you need to pay P50 per additional document transaction.. Hope this information help. But did they took your nbi? Or send it back to u?


I just sent it this afternoon through DHL. I was calling at their call center to ask for it but only voice recorded operator answered that's why I just sent it through DHL, but when I got back home, I checked the acknowledgment letter sent to my husband's e-mail and I saw that note included at the lower portion of the e-mail.

Hope they could just resend it to me (but I don't think they'll do that) so I can just call VIA Centre to pick my NBI Clearance. Worst scenario is--I have to get another NBI clearance.


----------



## iamme

*Visa Granted*

Hi guys,

I have been following this thread before we lodged our application for PMV. 
I learned so much in here thats why I registered and want to help others whose still been under going to the same scenarios i went thru. Guys you can see my own(self provided timeline..since i still doesnt know how to make the official timelime here.. hehehe.. apology) see below for your reference. And also if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask me and Iam willing to answer it as long as I know how to response with it...

Below was just this year 2012: btw,we used agent to make our lives better and it really did!! I think thats one of the reason also for the faster approval coz it is so organized,but i guess it still depends in the agents you have..

May 14,2012 - application received by embassy
May 26,2012- medical in accredited Clinic at Makati City
May 30 - repeat Xray
June2- another repeat Xray (i guess their machine doesnt work well..hehe)
June8- atlast medical forwarded to embassy
Aug 14- email from my CO that they need new NBI (with travel abroad mark,not Australia Visa just like my 1st NBI)
Aug 15-went to NBI to get new one
Aug16- agent's messenger to pickup result in NBI since Iam still working
Aug 18 - VIA courier picked up my NBI result at our agent's office
Aug 31 - Visa Approved!!! Whoooaaaaa!!! Ã‚Â*
Sept 3 - agent just received my visa and documents from Aus embassy..
Oct 11- flight to Melbourne.... (have to resign at my work pa kc)

Within 3 months and 16 days my PMV was approved and soon my fiance and I will be together again... 

iamme


----------



## iamme

*pls disregard.. still browsing...*

Timeline is here.. i hope its working..hehehhe..


----------



## mrsl

iamme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread before we lodged our application for PMV.
> I learned so much in here thats why I registered and want to help others whose still been under going to the same scenarios i went thru. Guys you can see my own(self provided timeline..since i still doesnt know how to make the official timelime here.. hehehe.. apology) see below for your reference. And also if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask me and Iam willing to answer it as long as I know how to response with it...
> 
> Below was just this year 2012: btw,we used agent to make our lives better and it really did!! I think thats one of the reason also for the faster approval coz it is so organized,but i guess it still depends in the agents you have..
> 
> May 14,2012 - application received by embassy
> May 26,2012- medical in accredited Clinic at Makati City
> May 30 - repeat Xray
> June2- another repeat Xray (i guess their machine doesnt work well..hehe)
> June8- atlast medical forwarded to embassy
> Aug 14- email from my CO that they need new NBI (with travel abroad mark,not Australia Visa just like my 1st NBI)
> Aug 15-went to NBI to get new one
> Aug16- agent's messenger to pickup result in NBI since Iam still working
> Aug 18 - VIA courier picked up my NBI result at our agent's office
> Aug 31 - Visa Approved!!! Whoooaaaaa!!! Ã‚Â*
> Sept 3 - agent just received my visa and documents from Aus embassy..
> Oct 11- flight to Melbourne.... (have to resign at my work pa kc)
> 
> Within 3 months and 16 days my PMV was approved and soon my fiance and I will be together again...
> 
> iamme


Congrats to you!!!


----------



## mrsl

Paigz said:


> I just sent it this afternoon through DHL. I was calling at their call center to ask for it but only voice recorded operator answered that's why I just sent it through DHL, but when I got back home, I checked the acknowledgment letter sent to my husband's e-mail and I saw that note included at the lower portion of the e-mail.
> 
> Hope they could just resend it to me (but I don't think they'll do that) so I can just call VIA Centre to pick my NBI Clearance. Worst scenario is--I have to get another NBI clearance.


Don't worry to much the australian embassy does not acknowledge receipt of additional. they must received it, as long as you write in the front of brown envelop your file number. you just have to hang in there and relax.


----------



## Paigz

@mrsl

Actually there's a letter included on my NBI clearance which came from my agent in Australia.. The letter is complete with the file number, type of application and our names (I and my children).

Hope it will be accepted so I won't worry much about lack of documents. 
We just want our application to be approved as early as possible (I know all of us wishes that).. 

Thanks!


----------



## Paigz

iamme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread before we lodged our application for PMV.
> I learned so much in here thats why I registered and want to help others whose still been under going to the same scenarios i went thru. Guys you can see my own(self provided timeline..since i still doesnt know how to make the official timelime here.. hehehe.. apology) see below for your reference. And also if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask me and Iam willing to answer it as long as I know how to response with it...
> 
> Below was just this year 2012: btw,we used agent to make our lives better and it really did!! I think thats one of the reason also for the faster approval coz it is so organized,but i guess it still depends in the agents you have..
> 
> May 14,2012 - application received by embassy
> May 26,2012- medical in accredited Clinic at Makati City
> May 30 - repeat Xray
> June2- another repeat Xray (i guess their machine doesnt work well..hehe)
> June8- atlast medical forwarded to embassy
> Aug 14- email from my CO that they need new NBI (with travel abroad mark,not Australia Visa just like my 1st NBI)
> Aug 15-went to NBI to get new one
> Aug16- agent's messenger to pickup result in NBI since Iam still working
> Aug 18 - VIA courier picked up my NBI result at our agent's office
> Aug 31 - Visa Approved!!! Whoooaaaaa!!! Ã‚Â*
> Sept 3 - agent just received my visa and documents from Aus embassy..
> Oct 11- flight to Melbourne.... (have to resign at my work pa kc)
> 
> Within 3 months and 16 days my PMV was approved and soon my fiance and I will be together again...
> 
> iamme


Congrats! 

Hope ours will be granted soon as well (hope only 3mos as yours ).. Just want to ask, where in AU will u live? How about your agent, is it here from the Philippines or in Australia? Ours is in Australia-- Geelong, VIC.

I'm also new on this forum, but already reading comments months ago and finally registered a month ago..


----------



## Paigz

mrsl said:


> Don't worry to much the australian embassy does not acknowledge receipt of additional. they must received it, as long as you write in the front of brown envelop your file number. you just have to hang in there and relax.


Actually there's a letter included on my NBI clearance which came from my agent in Australia.. The letter is complete with the file number, type of application and our names (I and my children).

Hope it will be accepted so I won't worry much about lack of documents. 
We just want our application to be approved as early as possible (I know all of us wishes that)..

Thanks!


----------



## iamme

Hi Paigz! 

Of course your visa will be granted as early as mine as long as your documents are complete.. goodluck to you and to all who are still waiting.. 

We will be in Melbourne.. Our agent is base here in Manila.. They did almost everything for us..


----------



## Paigz

iamme said:


> Hi Paigz!
> 
> Of course your visa will be granted as early as mine as long as your documents are complete.. goodluck to you and to all who are still waiting..
> 
> We will be in Melbourne.. Our agent is base here in Manila.. They did almost everything for us..


Yep! Documents are complete, except that my NBI clearance is outdated, sent a new one though I sent it directly to the Embassy through a different courier and not through VIA centre. That's why I'm a little bit worried.

Congrats again and wishing you a new life ahead in AU.


----------



## Paigz

iamme said:


> Hi Paigz!
> 
> Of course your visa will be granted as early as mine as long as your documents are complete.. goodluck to you and to all who are still waiting..
> 
> We will be in Melbourne.. Our agent is base here in Manila.. They did almost everything for us..


May I ask also what's the name of your company's agent? After my friend's husband's PR Visa be granted, they will immediately apply for a 309 visa and I won't recommend my agent in AU. Yours is just here in Manila, I think much better rather to have an agent outside the Philippines.

Any information about the agent and the agent's company will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Maajian

wishful said:


> Hi Maajian, have you tried sending them a mail? From what I read, our applications are only evaluated by CO's therefore if a CO is already working on your application and so happened your late documents haven't reached them yet, then you should have already received a mail from them. Most likely you haven't been assigned a CO yet when you submitted your late documents (though it is already in queue based on your original lodgement date). Since you haven't heard from them yet, i'm hoping that they are now checking yours (considering embassy's latest processing updates and crislehne's post)


Hello wishful...Thanks for your reply.You are giving me peace of mind with what you have said regarding my apps status..I'm hoping that will have my visa soon as well as to all applicants here..


----------



## iamme

*My agent's contact number*



Paigz said:


> May I ask also what's the name of your company's agent? After my friend's husband's PR Visa be granted, they will immediately apply for a 309 visa and I won't recommend my agent in AU. Yours is just here in Manila, I think much better rather to have an agent outside the Philippines.
> 
> Any information about the agent and the agent's company will be much appreciated. Thanks!


Hi,

This is the details of our agent who help us a lot:

Contact person : Jerma Hernandez
Contact # : 02 353-53-95
Company : Raven Travel and Tours

you can tell her that I recommended her to you. Just tell her that Iam the one whose PMV was grant this Aug 31 Im sure she will remember me


----------



## Paigz

iamme said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the details of our agent who help us a lot:
> 
> Contact person : Jerma Hernandez
> Contact # : 02 353-53-95
> Company : Raven Travel and Tours
> 
> you can tell her that I recommended her to you. Just tell her that Iam the one whose PMV was grant this Aug 31 Im sure she will remember me


Thanks for the info!
I'll recommend it to my friend..


----------



## petite

hi everyone! just new here and find the site helpful. i am on the process of lodging my PMV application and need some help which anyone can respond please. my question is: do i need to provide 2 written statements from my family/friends if my fiance already got 2 written statements from his friends in stat decs? please help!


----------



## djdba188

IMkddj said:


> I don't think that's possible. You pay visa appli. charge on the embassy where you plan to lodge application. So if your lodging it in the Philippines, you have to pay it there. Go to the bank, ask for managers cheque or bank cheque payable to Australian Embassy Manila. Call them for more info.


I paid at local department of immisgration here - they give u offical receipt an dnumber which u put with the application .. too easy ( except for the amount !!)


----------



## Princess

Yes you can pay in Australian department and just scan the receipt and send it via email. The applicant just prints it and attach with the application to be lodged in Philippines


----------



## wishful

latest update from embassy:



> As of 11September 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 15 May to 13 June 2012
> Other Family 1 April to 23 April 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 16 June to 16 Jul 2012


Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## mrsl

wishful said:


> latest update from embassy:
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Hi Wishful , Did you try to email the department if you have CO yet?


----------



## crislehne

wishful said:


> latest update from embassy:
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Yeah this timelineis true, because I lodged mine June 7, but they emailed me to pass further evidence.. For those who passed further evidence, how long it will cause delay for the visa decision? CO emailed me yesterday, and I will pass additional docs tomorrow, hopefully they will give decision soon also.. How I really wish..


----------



## mrsl

crislehne said:


> Yeah this timelineis true, because I lodged mine June 7, but they emailed me to pass further evidence.. For those who passed further evidence, how long it will cause delay for the visa decision? CO emailed me yesterday, and I will pass additional docs tomorrow, hopefully they will give decision soon also.. How I really wish..


it depends on how many other cases or workload does your co. it's basically like a queue the way they said it...Probably just wait a little bit of time.....


----------



## crislehne

mrsl said:


> it depends on how many other cases or workload does your co. it's basically like a queue the way they said it...Probably just wait a little bit of time.....


Oh,, i wished she's not handling so much case. This waiting time really kills me.. Doubly hard because am pregnant


----------



## mrsl

crislehne said:


> Oh,, i wished she's not handling so much case. This waiting time really kills me.. Doubly hard because am pregnant


same to everyone whos waiting here...we need to hang in and be patient. I can undertstand the feelings...


----------



## mrsl

petite said:


> hi everyone! just new here and find the site helpful. i am on the process of lodging my PMV application and need some help which anyone can respond please. my question is: do i need to provide 2 written statements from my family/friends if my fiance already got 2 written statements from his friends in stat decs? please help!


Hi petite, statutory declarations made by your or your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends....
We only provided two statutory declarations. one from a relative and one from a close friend.......
pls read partner migration booklet.


----------



## petite

hey mrsl thanks a lot for the help


----------



## mrsl

petite said:


> hey mrsl thanks a lot for the help


That's ok. Hey petite. May i ask your timeline pls?


----------



## JustWaitingNow

crislehne said:


> Yeah this timelineis true, because I lodged mine June 7, but they emailed me to pass further evidence.. For those who passed further evidence, how long it will cause delay for the visa decision? CO emailed me yesterday, and I will pass additional docs tomorrow, hopefully they will give decision soon also.. How I really wish..


Can i please ask what additional evidence they required?


----------



## krissybaby

JustWaitingNow said:


> Can i please ask what additional evidence they required?


Hi justwaiting and wishful!  we are at the same week of lodgement date..Our hurdle is near to its end..just hang on and extra patient! we are next in line  wootwoot!!


----------



## crislehne

JustWaitingNow said:


> Can i please ask what additional evidence they required?


Hi, there were asking for more financial joint thing together, household nature, more social aspect like testimonies from friends and families..


----------



## crislehne

crislehne said:


> Hi, there were asking for more financial joint thing together, household nature, more social aspect like testimonies from friends and families..


We were able to produce all the necessary docs in 2 days.. Thanks to my lover and his family.. Hopefully everything is ok when I pass them tomorrow..

Btw, if your partner has other child he is supporting that should be included also..


----------



## petite

hi there mrsl..haven't lodged my application yet. But almost done with all my paperwork and about to submit them next week via VIA Centre in Manila. Hope all goes well!


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi justwaiting and wishful!  we are at the same week of lodgement date..Our hurdle is near to its end..just hang on and extra patient! we are next in line  wootwoot!!


Indeed! Hope ours will be included on their next update!


----------



## wishful

crislehne said:


> Yeah this timelineis true, because I lodged mine June 7, but they emailed me to pass further evidence.. For those who passed further evidence, how long it will cause delay for the visa decision? CO emailed me yesterday, and I will pass additional docs tomorrow, hopefully they will give decision soon also.. How I really wish..


hi crislehne,

based on iamme's timeline, hopefully in 2 weeks time you'll already get your visa! I myself is waiting for them to email me for additional documents since I used a different type of NBI clearance, same as iamme.



iamme said:


> May 14,2012 - application received by embassy
> May 26,2012- medical in accredited Clinic at Makati City
> May 30 - repeat Xray
> June2- another repeat Xray (i guess their machine doesnt work well..hehe)
> June8- atlast medical forwarded to embassy
> Aug 14- email from my CO that they need new NBI (with travel abroad mark,not Australia Visa just like my 1st NBI)
> Aug 15-went to NBI to get new one
> Aug16- agent's messenger to pickup result in NBI since Iam still working
> Aug 18 - VIA courier picked up my NBI result at our agent's office
> Aug 31 - Visa Approved!!! Whoooaaaaa!!! Ã‚Â*
> Sept 3 - agent just received my visa and documents from Aus embassy..
> Oct 11- flight to Melbourne.... (have to resign at my work pa kc)
> 
> Within 3 months and 16 days my PMV was approved and soon my fiance and I will be together again...
> 
> iamme


----------



## wishful

mrsl said:


> Hi Wishful , Did you try to email the department if you have CO yet?


hi mrsl,
Haven't mailed them again yet, I'll just wait until end of month. Hope that by then, I've already received an email requesting for additional documents (I submitted a wrong type of NBI clearance).


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> hi crislehne,
> 
> based on iamme's timeline, hopefully in 2 weeks time you'll already get your visa! I myself is waiting for them to email me for additional documents since I used a different type of NBI clearance, same as iamme.


The nbi should be travel to Australia right and for abroad?


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> hi mrsl,
> Haven't mailed them again yet, I'll just wait until end of month. Hope that by then, I've already received an email requesting for additional documents (I submitted a wrong type of NBI clearance).


Hi wishful, better get another one so that it will be ready when u get a request for additional dox.


----------



## mrsl

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, better get another one so that it will be ready when u get a request for additional dox.[/QUO
> 
> Hi guys. yeah, Krissy is right. get it done so that you can save time (for you)...
> I'm hoping they will be able to approve it soon too.
> Good luck to us. the waiting period is painful but it's part of the process and once you get the visa, all the worries will go away.. cheers!!!!


----------



## mrsl

Hi Krissy and Wishful , you will have the CO next week I'm sure....


----------



## krissybaby

Friends from Aus-Fil said its ok if NBI clearance states "Travel to AUSTRALIA" because thats the required reason already. I think Imme's mistake was that she wrote "For AUSTRALIA VISA" thats why she was asked to get another one with "TRAVEL ABROAD" or "TRAVEL TO AUSTRALIA"


----------



## hanzyman

Hi guys and gals.. Would it be ok to apply for a Business (Short Stay) Visa while I have a pending PMV application? Thanks.


----------



## abc

Hi Im new here to this forum,I am worried now coz when i applied NBI i put in my purpose is travel to Australia but when NBI is in my hand i see Visa Australia .so does it mean i should get another one?


----------



## krissybaby

abc said:


> Hi Im new here to this forum,I am worried now coz when i applied NBI i put in my purpose is travel to Australia but when NBI is in my hand i see Visa Australia .so does it mean i should get another one?


I think so cause thats what happened to Imme..


----------



## abc

Thanks krissybaby . I will get new one maybe next week


----------



## crislehne

wishful said:


> hi crislehne,
> 
> based on iamme's timeline, hopefully in 2 weeks time you'll already get your visa! I myself is waiting for them to email me for additional documents since I used a different type of NBI clearance, same as iamme.


Yeah i really hope so.. Btw guys, i didnt know that via center was transferred from Pasay rd. to mantrade ext... Been there yesterday..so for those who doesnt know yet.. Its in Pasong tamo ext. coming from edsa mantrade right..

Oh god praying that the documents are already ok. Praying for the visa to come soon..

Philippian 1:6 He who began a good work in you, will be faithful to complete it.


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, better get another one so that it will be ready when u get a request for additional dox.


Hi krissybaby, already requested mine last Monday and will be claiming it by next week. Would you know the difference of "AUSTRALIA VISA" and "TRAVEL ABROAD/AUSTRALIA"?

Hope the embassy will no longer request for other documents given that I'm just applying for PMV.


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, already requested mine last Monday and will be claiming it by next week. Would you know the difference of "AUSTRALIA VISA" and "TRAVEL ABROAD/AUSTRALIA"?
> 
> Hope the embassy will no longer request for other documents given that I'm just applying for PMV.


I really dont know the difference but its just the list of reason stated on the form u are given at NBI office..-for work, travel abroad and others :state travel to Australia cause its should be stated. But they say if its just asian country, its only travel abroad. Good luck to us wishful!  Hopefully, next week we have CO already.


----------



## mrsl

Date of application: 08 June 2012

Nationality: Filipino 

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)

Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs

after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.

the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted

i cant contain my emotions at the moment

i feel like im walking on air

my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in

he is ecstatic……….it is amazing feeling………that is all I can say now. 

i wish you all the same luck with ur applications…….

Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012 

NO Interview………


----------



## abc

congrats mrsl  and it's jquick months u wait for ur visa.


----------



## crislehne

mrsl said:


> Date of application: 08 June 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)
> 
> Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
> CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs
> 
> after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.
> 
> the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted
> 
> i cant contain my emotions at the moment
> 
> i feel like im walking on air
> 
> my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in
> 
> he is ecstatic&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.it is amazing feeling&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;that is all I can say now.
> 
> i wish you all the same luck with ur applications&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012
> 
> NO Interview&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Super happy for u.. Glory to God!


----------



## kulots

congratz,mrsl! m happy for you!hope that my application would not also take long to be approved..

I just received the required documents from my husband today. I am planning to lodge my application next week but I'm a bit worried with my NBI clearance since I secured it last May 2012..already 4-month old. do i still need to secure a new copy?thanks!!


----------



## mrsl

kulots said:


> congratz,mrsl! m happy for you!hope that my application would not also take long to be approved..
> 
> I just received the required documents from my husband today. I am planning to lodge my application next week but I'm a bit worried with my NBI clearance since I secured it last May 2012..already 4-month old. do i still need to secure a new copy?thanks!!


Thanks kulot. You should get another one i guess  my NBI valid till may 2013


----------



## krissybaby

kulots said:


> congratz,mrsl! m happy for you!hope that my application would not also take long to be approved..
> 
> I just received the required documents from my husband today. I am planning to lodge my application next week but I'm a bit worried with my NBI clearance since I secured it last May 2012..already 4-month old. do i still need to secure a new copy?thanks!!


thats okay girl..cause its valid for a year but if if u are hesitant just get another one.


----------



## mrsl

krissybaby said:


> thats okay girl..cause its valid for a year but if if u are hesitant just get another one.


yeah better to be safe! goodluck to everyone.....


----------



## Paigz

mrsl said:


> Date of application: 08 June 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)
> 
> Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
> CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs
> 
> after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.
> 
> the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted
> 
> i cant contain my emotions at the moment
> 
> i feel like im walking on air
> 
> my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in
> 
> he is ecstatic&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.it is amazing feeling&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;that is all I can say now.
> 
> i wish you all the same luck with ur applications&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012
> 
> NO Interview&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Congrats!  
Hope ours will be granted soon, ours is 309 Partner Provisional/Permanent Visa- received on the 22nd of June by the Embassy.

Hope! Hope! Hope!
Pray! Pray! Pray!


----------



## mrsl

Paigz said:


> Congrats!
> Hope ours will be granted soon, ours is 309 Partner Provisional/Permanent Visa- received on the 22nd of June by the Embassy.
> 
> Hope! Hope! Hope!
> Pray! Pray! Pray!


Thanks Paigz...


----------



## mrsl

crislehne said:


> Super happy for u.. Glory to God!


Thanks Crislehne...


----------



## mrsl

abc said:


> congrats mrsl  and it's jquick months u wait for ur visa.


Thanks Abc


----------



## wishful

mrsl said:


> Date of application: 08 June 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)
> 
> Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
> CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs
> 
> after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.
> 
> the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted
> 
> i cant contain my emotions at the moment
> 
> i feel like im walking on air
> 
> my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in
> 
> he is ecstatic&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.it is amazing feeling&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;that is all I can say now.
> 
> i wish you all the same luck with ur applications&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012
> 
> NO Interview&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


mrsl, Congrats!!! getting more excited now!


----------



## mrsl

wishful said:


> mrsl, Congrats!!! getting more excited now!


Thanks Wishful. Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Realman2011

Congrat mrs L


----------



## mrsl

Realman2011 said:


> Congrat mrs L


Thank you Realman2011


----------



## tammy2tommy

Hi everyone,
I got my spousal visa 309 last july 19, 2012, and arrived here in syd on the 27th of the same month, it's been sort of a long time since I last posted, so I just wanna let everyone to know that better keep yourself busy while waiting for your visa to be granted, don't hesitate to follow up but too much of it might give you trouble so be careful as well. There's no such case as "visa not granted". Some visas might take long to be approved but that's case to case basis. So hang in there.As long as you and your partner are genuine and you got enough evidence to prove that, then it won't take long. Cheers!

oh by the way, don't forget to collect your CFO requirements, the documents like NSO and other important ones that were sent to the embassy won't be sent back to you. To make it fast and more convenient, take the seminar even if you don't have the visa yet, so that once the visa is granted, you can go back to the CFO place for them to place a sticker on your passport then you can book your flight straight away. Go to the CFO website to know the requirements.


----------



## tammy2tommy

oh here's my timeline


----------



## krissybaby

tammy2tommy said:


> oh here's my timeline


hi Tammy2Tommy, 
Congratulations to you and your hubby, im sure you guys are so relieved now and enjoying  .
Im just wondering why it took so long for the result? did ur CO request for additional documents?


----------



## Maajian

Hi everyone..I'm back to give you info about my apps and want to share my timeline with you as well. Got an email from immigration last Sept.04 stating that July13 they've emailed me asking me for an add docs.. Stated there also that I was sched to come up with my interview suppose to be August 01,2012.. They asked me an explanation..They asked as of why i didn't come up. I was shocked and cried because i didn't received that email and only that time I knew that i have a case officer already..Even how many times I've looked in my spam filters there is none..I letter them explaining a good cause after 4days they reply me and resched an interview again on October 03,2012... 

But my fiancee called them up complained unto them that it is not my fault that i didn't show up during interview because I didn't got that email the immigration considered so case officer moved to Sept.14,2012..I went to manila Sept,13,2012..and Thanks God! 30min right after the interview visa granted...I and my fiance are so happyno where to place for our happiness it is overflowing...

For those who undergo the same challenge with their apps keep yourself patient for God sees our efforts and listens to all our prayers....


----------



## tammy2tommy

krissybaby said:


> hi Tammy2Tommy,
> Congratulations to you and your hubby, im sure you guys are so relieved now and enjoying  .
> Im just wondering why it took so long for the result? did ur CO request for additional documents?


Hi krissybaby,
Nope, my CO did not request for any additional documents, we did send a lot of proofs, like a LOT, and all the documents needed. But it was more convenient to have it past july 2nd, as a lot of things from the embassy changed. There's this paper that you needed to present if your visa was granted before july 2, so I'm glad it was past that as well, and I think that's one of the reasons why it took a bit longer, but hey, we are supposed to wait for 6 months, so waiting for 4 months is fine with me.  I know someone who applied mid March and got her visa a couple of days after me. There are some weeks when there are no approvals but then the following week a lot of people just get their visas granted. Sometimes it doesn't matter how much proofs you gave, some COs are quick, I'm not sure of the rest. Some of you might feel anxious because other applicants got their visas in just 2-3 months, sometimes it's a matter of luck.


----------



## krissybaby

tammy2tommy said:


> Hi krissybaby,
> Nope, my CO did not request for any additional documents, we did send a lot of proofs, like a LOT, and all the documents needed. But it was more convenient to have it past july 2nd, as a lot of things from the embassy changed. There's this paper that you needed to present if your visa was granted before july 2, so I'm glad it was past that as well, and I think that's one of the reasons why it took a bit longer, but hey, we are supposed to wait for 6 months, so waiting for 4 months is fine with me.  I know someone who applied mid March and got her visa a couple of days after me. There are some weeks when there are no approvals but then the following week a lot of people just get their visas granted. Sometimes it doesn't matter how much proofs you gave, some COs are quick, I'm not sure of the rest. Some of you might feel anxious because other applicants got their visas in just 2-3 months, sometimes it's a matter of luck.


Hi Tammy2tommy,

Anxious? I know right..just so frustrating journey sometimes..even though my hubby said dont go reading the forum cause it will make me more anxious I continue to read cause its nice to read a successful application from time to time. Im happy for u all. How exciting to know u finally with your hubby already and start a new page of your life.  Wishing ill hear from them also soon cause im on my 12weeks of waiting already. Thanks for the reply Tammy2tommy. Take care!


----------



## champagne

Hello! How's everyone?

Congratulations to those people that got their visa already 

We've applied a PMV visa recently and we wanted to add additional documents.. does someone here know if we need to pay the via centre another handling fee?

Thank you..


----------



## Murloc

Hi, my girlfriend recently took her PMV to the VIA centre in Cebu & the handling fee was 800p, this cover the cost to courier the Visa application to Immigration in Manila. When Michelle handed in her PMV the staff checked all her documents to make sure it was all correct, very helpful & friendly staff  
The VIA centre received her PMV on the 6 Sep & we received an email from the Embassy in Manila on the 10th Sep so it didn't take long. She's just completed her medical today which cost 3000p. Good luck & feel free to ask any other questions
Jeremy


----------



## krissybaby

champagne said:


> Hello! How's everyone?
> 
> Congratulations to those people that got their visa already
> 
> We've applied a PMV visa recently and we wanted to add additional documents.. does someone here know if we need to pay the via centre another handling fee?
> 
> Thank you..


Additional cost per dox in manila via center is 50php. But in cebu they might charge additional for courier maybe 200php.


----------



## IMkddj

Murloc said:


> Hi, my girlfriend recently took her PMV to the VIA centre in Cebu & the handling fee was 800p, this cover the cost to courier the Visa application to Immigration in Manila. When Michelle handed in her PMV the staff checked all her documents to make sure it was all correct, very helpful & friendly staff  There would be another handling fee for additional documents to cover courier costs.
> The VIA centre received her PMV on the 6 Sep & we received an email from the Embassy in Manila on the 10th Sep so it didn't take long. She's just completed her medical today which cost 3000p. Good luck & feel free to ask any other questions
> Jeremy


Hello Murloc,
The handling fee is expensive!! :/ but the medical fee is not too bad.. I'm in Australia when I did my medical for PMV. My CO in the Philippines told me to go to Medibank and do my medical and I paid 300 bucks.


----------



## champagne

Thanks for the replies..

To those applicants that applied for PMV.. aside from the letter from the celebrant, what other documents did you send with your application? like wedding invitations? signed agreement with the venue?

did you also send 2 copies of form 888 from your friends and families that are australian residents?

Thanks...


----------



## IMkddj

champagne said:


> Thanks for the replies..
> 
> To those applicants that applied for PMV.. aside from the letter from the celebrant, what other documents did you send with your application? like wedding invitations? signed agreement with the venue?
> 
> did you also send 2 copies of form 888 from your friends and families that are australian residents?
> 
> Thanks...


Hello Champagne,
You dont actually need to send wedding invitation, venue hire evidence. NOIM and relationship evidences are enough. But if you already have it, send a copy, why not  
Yes you need Form 888, from friends or family member that are Australian citizen or permanent residents.


----------



## mambali

Hi, my wife and I are anxiously waiting for her Partner Visa 

approval. It was submitted on March 17, 2012. Everything is now 

with the Embassy, including additional records submitted by July 

1. The last advice from her case officer was that her papers were 

being verified by the Philippine authorities.

We have been planning for me to return to Manila when the visa is 

approved; spend a few weeks having dental work completed etc 

and the fly home together. The uncertainty about the visa means 

we can't make definite arrangements.

I can't find information about how many days grace a partner visa 

recipient has before she is required to enter Australia. Could a 

person who has recently been lucky enough to be granted a visa 

please advise? Also has anyone been able to get an extension of 

time?


----------



## champagne

We've submitted 1 form 888 from my aunt.. and 2 notarized letter from my dad and my fiance's mom (its just a notarized letter as they're not australian residents).. do you think we need to send another form 888 from a friend that's australian resident? or just wait for the case officer to ask for further documents?

Thank you..


----------



## vechay

*Additional Docs*



champagne said:


> Hello! How's everyone?
> 
> Congratulations to those people that got their visa already
> 
> We've applied a PMV visa recently and we wanted to add additional documents.. does someone here know if we need to pay the via centre another handling fee?
> 
> Thank you..


When I submitted additional docs (7 in all) in Via Manila, I was charged 50 pesos for the lot. Plus few pesos for the long brown envelope.

Regards


----------



## vechay

Hi Mambali - I think it is a good idea to check/contact your CO now. I read somewhere that once you've been granted the visa, you'll find it difficult to change the initial entry date. 

For other visa types it seems IED is based on the expiry of medical/police clearance. Not sure about partner visa though. 

cheers


----------



## IMkddj

champagne said:


> We've submitted 1 form 888 from my aunt.. and 2 notarized letter from my dad and my fiance's mom (its just a notarized letter as they're not australian residents).. do you think we need to send another form 888 from a friend that's australian resident? or just wait for the case officer to ask for further documents?
> 
> Thank you..


Hello,

You need two Stat Decs from 2 Australian Citizens/permanent residents. Atleast two..


----------



## vechay

champagne said:


> We've submitted 1 form 888 from my aunt.. and 2 notarized letter from my dad and my fiance's mom (its just a notarized letter as they're not australian residents).. do you think we need to send another form 888 from a friend that's australian resident? or just wait for the case officer to ask for further documents?
> 
> Thank you..


Hi champagne, the above stat decs are more than enough if you're in the Philippines. See Partner Migration booklet (1127) page 29.

"If you are outside Australia... you may obtain statements from people who know you and your sponsor." As long as it is notarized, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JEdwards

Maajian said:


> Hi everyone..I'm back to give you info about my apps and want to share my timeline with you as well. Got an email from immigration last Sept.04 stating that July13 they've emailed me asking me for an add docs.. Stated there also that I was sched to come up with my interview suppose to be August 01,2012.. They asked me an explanation..They asked as of why i didn't come up. I was shocked and cried because i didn't received that email and only that time I knew that i have a case officer already..Even how many times I've looked in my spam filters there is none..I letter them explaining a good cause after 4days they reply me and resched an interview again on October 03,2012...
> 
> But my fiancee called them up complained unto them that it is not my fault that i didn't show up during interview because I didn't got that email the immigration considered so case officer moved to Sept.14,2012..I went to manila Sept,13,2012..and Thanks God! 30min right after the interview visa granted...I and my fiance are so happyno where to place for our happiness it is overflowing...
> 
> For those who undergo the same challenge with their apps keep yourself patient for God sees our efforts and listens to all our prayers....


Hi Maajian,
Congratulations to you. I can see your happiness now. Good luck to you, wish you all the best in oz.
We applied in the same month I hope to get mine too, asap. And I did experienced what you gone through about the email though its different scenario with mine. I got the worst case.
Thankfully its almost over now, hoping to get my visa until end of the month.


----------



## mambali

Thank you for your advice. I have emailed the Embassy asking for a generous period before my wife's initial entry date.


----------



## briana

hello everyone..got email from my co asking for additional documents(proof of ongoing relationship) last sept.12 and i submitted sept. 17, and got acknowledged my documents last sept. 18. my question is how long it takes to hear any from my co? thanks everyone 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## briana

vechay said:


> When I submitted additional docs (7 in all) in Via Manila, I was charged 50 pesos for the lot. Plus few pesos for the long brown envelope.
> 
> Regards


hi vechay, just want to ask when did you submitted your additional documents? thanks.. and can u please post your timeline thanks again.


----------



## IMkddj

briana said:


> hello everyone..got email from my co asking for additional documents(proof of ongoing relationship) last sept.12 and i submitted sept. 17, and got acknowledged my documents last sept. 18. my question is how long it takes to hear any from my co? thanks everyone
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


Hello Briana,
Its hard to say how long will it takes. Depends on how quickly your CO can work on your application. If he/she is already satisfied with the documents you sent then maybe wont take much long. 
I know its hard but be patient.. its worth it in the end.. )


----------



## vechay

briana said:


> hi vechay, just want to ask when did you submitted your additional documents? thanks.. and can u please post your timeline thanks again.


Hi Briana - I only have the basic requirements when I lodged the application towards end of June as I tried to avoid the higher visa charge that took effect 1 July.

I was gathering requirements while awaiting CO allocation and submitted the rest of the docs mid-August.

Hope you'll get the visa grant in the next few days. We don't have an idea where immi draws the line when evidences are good enough. All of us in the queue are keeping our fingers crossed that our supporting docs will make the mark.

My timeline is in the Timeline page.

Good luck!


----------



## champagne

hi...

guys with your acknowledgement letter.. did they ask for any further docs aside from nso birth cert and health check?

on our acknowledgement letter they've asked for a written statement from us about our relationship and evidence of our relationship and its duration but we've submitted everything at the VIA centre..

we don't know what else to submit..


----------



## vechay

champagne said:


> hi...
> 
> guys with your acknowledgement letter.. did they ask for any further docs aside from nso birth cert and health check?
> 
> on our acknowledgement letter they've asked for a written statement from us about our relationship and evidence of our relationship and its duration but we've submitted everything at the VIA centre..
> 
> we don't know what else to submit..


Hi champagne - no need to worry, that email is a standard system generated acknowledgement letter. If you're concerned about the info quoted below, just note the highlighted IF conditon.

*Further Documentation *

You can assist in the streamlining of your application by ensuring that the application is fully complete. If you have not included the following documents when you submitted your application, you are requested to do so within 28 days from date of this email so that they are available for the case officer at time of assessment...

These documents are:

· ...health examinations ...

· ... (CENOMAR or Advisory on Marriages)... .

· Evidence of the relationship and its duration...

· A signed statement from the applicant and the sponsor, outlining the history and development of the relationship.

...


----------



## champagne

thanks vechay!

nice to know that it is a standard generated acknowledgement letter.. I've read it a few times but I want to double check..

Maybe I'm just being paranoid.. because we've only sent 1 stat dec from my aunt (she's australian citizen) and 2 notarized letter from our parents.. i don't know if we're going to send another stat dec from my bestfriend (who's australian citizen)

not everyone is being called for an interview right? has someone been interviewed here for their pmv application? what's the usual questions? thanks

what did you send to prove your commitment with eachother? I'm just afraid that the CO wont be satisfied with our evidences for genuine relationship.. we've only submitted 1 LBC receipt, less than 10 photos together (some with our families and relatives), 1 card (like a greeting card from him) and 8pages of my phonebills (I've highlighted my bf's #).. we use skype so we don't have a call log.. so we didn't provide any of that chat messages..

Thanks


----------



## kulots

champagne said:


> hi...
> 
> guys with your acknowledgement letter.. did they ask for any further docs aside from nso birth cert and health check?
> 
> on our acknowledgement letter they've asked for a written statement from us about our relationship and evidence of our relationship and its duration but we've submitted everything at the VIA centre..
> 
> we don't know what else to submit..


Hi, champagne!
I was also worried with that statement from the acknowledgement letter. I already submitted all the evidences we had to prove that our relationship is genuine and continuing to the VIA center. But I noticed, the IF condtion, my worries were lessened. Regarding the NSO birth & marriage certificates, I already provided the VIA when I lodged my application last September 18, 2012. Do we still need to request copies from NSO through their online facility to be sent directly to the embassy?
thank you!
Let us pray that it will not take long for us to be allocated with a case officer and probably our visas will be granted!!!!..Let's keep the faith!!!


----------



## mambali

Hi, my wife had her medical for the Partner Visa in June 2012 and we are still waiting for the visa approval. She had to submit further papers in early July. Does anyone know how long a medical is valid for? thanks....


----------



## abc

mambali said:


> Hi, my wife had her medical for the Partner Visa in June 2012 and we are still waiting for the visa approval. She had to submit further papers in early July. Does anyone know how long a medical is valid for? thanks....


one year is validity of medical and not too long she has a result of her partner visa.


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> Hi, champagne!
> I was also worried with that statement from the acknowledgement letter. I already submitted all the evidences we had to prove that our relationship is genuine and continuing to the VIA center. But I noticed, the IF condtion, my worries were lessened. Regarding the NSO birth & marriage certificates, I already provided the VIA when I lodged my application last September 18, 2012. Do we still need to request copies from NSO through their online facility to be sent directly to the embassy?
> thank you!
> Let us pray that it will not take long for us to be allocated with a case officer and probably our visas will be granted!!!!..Let's keep the faith!!!


Yes let's keep on praying for those who still waits for there visa.I lodge mine last month and now I'm waiting for co allocation  Hoping it will gettin smooth


----------



## briana

mambali said:


> Hi, my wife had her medical for the Partner Visa in June 2012 and we are still waiting for the visa approval. She had to submit further papers in early July. Does anyone know how long a medical is valid for? thanks....


valid for 1 year.


----------



## mambali

thanks ABC and Briana. I have been told that the medical and NBI clearance determines the Initial Entry Date to Australia. It now seems that, when the visa is approved, I will have plenty of time to arrange travel plans to Manila and can spend a few weeks there before returning to Australia. We just need the visa approval now...not long I feel.


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Yes let's keep on praying for those who still waits for there visa.I lodge mine last month and now I'm waiting for co allocation  Hoping it will gettin smooth


hopefully...did you still request from NSO copies of birth and marriage certificate through their online facility?


----------



## briana

mambali said:


> thanks ABC and Briana. I have been told that the medical and NBI clearance determines the Initial Entry Date to Australia. It now seems that, when the visa is approved, I will have plenty of time to arrange travel plans to Manila and can spend a few weeks there before returning to Australia. We just need the visa approval now...not long I feel.


what visa you applying for? can u pls. post your timeline thanks


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> hopefully...did you still request from NSO copies of birth and marriage certificate through their online facility?


yes I request NSO copy of birth as I not put it on my docs when I lodged


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> hopefully...did you still request from NSO copies of birth and marriage certificate through their online facility?


I don't get marriage certificate from nso , I passed our marriage certificate from oz


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> yes I request NSO copy as I not put it on my docs when I lodged


Hi to all,
I lodge my application today here in manila phil..just a little concern today when i lodge my application the agent teller who assist me ask me to include my single status which is that an old copy already i request that last year september 2011he said i can put that with my application,hmmmm thats make me think, but he told me if the C.O wish a updated one he will communicate with me...is someone experience same with my situation now?
any reply will be appriciated...THANKS GOD BLESS...!


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi to all,
> I lodge my application today here in manila phil..just a little concern today when i lodge my application the agent teller who assist me ask me to include my single status which is that an old copy already i request that last year september 2011he said i can put that with my application,hmmmm thats make me think, but he told me if the C.O wish a updated one he will communicate with me...is someone experience same with my situation now?
> any reply will be appriciated...THANKS GOD BLESS...!


Are u applying for subclass 300 or 309?


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi to all,
> I lodge my application today here in manila phil..just a little concern today when i lodge my application the agent teller who assist me ask me to include my single status which is that an old copy already i request that last year september 2011he said i can put that with my application,hmmmm thats make me think, but he told me if the C.O wish a updated one he will communicate with me...is someone experience same with my situation now?
> any reply will be appriciated...THANKS GOD BLESS...!


If u are applying pmv(subclass 300)it's a req. to pass cenomar(single status)


----------



## krissybaby

kulots said:


> hopefully...did you still request from NSO copies of birth and marriage certificate through their online facility?


yes kulots u need to provide the birth certificates and other nso certificates through online order for it to be acknowledged and be considered legitimate by the embassy.


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> Hi to all,
> I lodge my application today here in manila phil..just a little concern today when i lodge my application the agent teller who assist me ask me to include my single status which is that an old copy already i request that last year september 2011he said i can put that with my application,hmmmm thats make me think, but he told me if the C.O wish a updated one he will communicate with me...is someone experience same with my situation now?
> any reply will be appriciated...THANKS GOD BLESS...!


hi allansarh, just wait for the confirmation email from the embassy. they'll be providing you with your reference number which you'll use when requesting NSO documents


----------



## somerandom

Philippines - 40sp/47sp - sc309
12 April, 2012 Submitted front loaded application

10th August 2012, Received an E-mail requesting addition documents(Non-conviction from Lebanon, Submit Marriage cert, Submit new Photos, Resubmit New conversations, skype etc.)

Sent all required documents by the 28th August 2012 (excluding the 'Non-conviction' - as that will take 2-6 months to receive, and; if we get it in time we will submit it..)

They said no interview required

Now waiting on the decision... Hope its going to be ok.. worried because we're not able to give them the non-conviction as its 2-6 month wait to receive that after applying ... thats the only doc. we didn't give them so far


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> Are u applying for subclass 300 or 309?


 Hi abc, im applying subclass 300.yes i did submit my CENOMAR but as they said it should be the NSO will be directly forward to the embassy but in my case yesterday when i lodge my application the teller agent ask me if i have any old CENOMAR then i said yes i do but it was last september 2011..and he said u can includ that but if the C.O wish a updated one it will request it to me...


----------



## briana

allansarh said:


> Hi abc, im applying subclass 300.yes i did submit my CENOMAR but as they said it should be the NSO will be directly forward to the embassy but in my case yesterday when i lodge my application the teller agent ask me if i have any old CENOMAR then i said yes i do but it was last september 2011..and he said u can includ that but if the C.O wish a updated one it will request it to me...


can u post your timeline thanks


----------



## allansarh

briana said:


> can u post your timeline thanks


Hi briana,sorry to ask what do u mean timeline? Thanks


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> hi allansarh, just wait for the confirmation email from the embassy. they'll be providing you with your reference number which you'll use when requesting NSO documents


Hi wishful,just wanna ask probably how many days will the embassy will send the confirmation if they recieve my application already from the day i lodge...The teller agent who asisst me yesterday when i lodge my application told me maybe its about within 10 working days i will recieve an email from the embassy to confirm they recieve my application...Have you lodge also a PMV? From what country you were...Sorry too many question..Thanks


----------



## briana

allansarh said:


> Hi briana,sorry to ask what do u mean timeline? Thanks


this is my timeline..







[/url]

can you post yours? thanks


----------



## allansarh

briana said:


> this is my timeline..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> can you post yours? thanks


Yes i have mine also but i dont know how to put it here or to show u...im sorry im just a new here...can u teach me


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi abc, im applying subclass 300.yes i did submit my CENOMAR but as they said it should be the NSO will be directly forward to the embassy but in my case yesterday when i lodge my application the teller agent ask me if i have any old CENOMAR then i said yes i do but it was last september 2011..and he said u can includ that but if the C.O wish a updated one it will request it to me...


hi allansarh yes the co will contact u if ever she/he wants ur latest cenomar.


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> Hi wishful,just wanna ask probably how many days will the embassy will send the confirmation if they recieve my application already from the day i lodge...The teller agent who asisst me yesterday when i lodge my application told me maybe its about within 10 working days i will recieve an email from the embassy to confirm they recieve my application...Have you lodge also a PMV? From what country you were...Sorry too many question..Thanks


Hi allansarh, I received my confirmation mail after 2 days and I also submitted mine through VIA in Makati. I believe they've also given you a tracking number to check if they've already forwarded your application to embassy.


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> Hi allansarh, I received my confirmation mail after 2 days and I also submitted mine through VIA in Makati. I believe they've also given you a tracking number to check if they've already forwarded your application to embassy.


Hi how will i track my application dear...? oh can i ask u how can i post my timeline here? THanks


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> Hi how will i track my application dear...? oh can i ask u how can i post my timeline here? THanks


hi allansarh, just go to Australia Immigration Timelines, select Family and Spouse Application and fill up applicable fields. Copy generated BB code and use it as your signature (http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature).

If you'll check your VIA acknowledgement receipt, it should have "Record Number", use this in VIA's website's "Track Application". Receipt should also have "Emb Ref Number"; use this for your transactions (e.g. email) with embassy. Just be patient, most certainly, you'll receive your confirmation mail early this week.


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> hi allansarh yes the co will contact u if ever she/he wants ur latest cenomar.


Hi..
Yes that exactly the teller agent told me,,just need more patient to wait...
Thanks for reply..God Bless us all...


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> hi allansarh, just go to Australia Immigration Timelines, select Family and Spouse Application and fill up applicable fields. Copy generated BB code and use it as your signature (http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature).
> 
> If you'll check your VIA acknowledgement receipt, it should have "Record Number", use this in VIA's website's "Track Application". Receipt should also have "Emb Ref Number"; use this for your transactions (e.g. email) with embassy. Just be patient, most certainly, you'll receive your confirmation mail early this week.


Hello wishful,
Thank you so much for the reply its highly appriciated...
by the way where u from?
God Bless us all...


----------



## briana

wishful said:


> hi allansarh, just go to Australia Immigration Timelines, select Family and Spouse Application and fill up applicable fields. Copy generated BB code and use it as your signature (http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature).
> 
> If you'll check your VIA acknowledgement receipt, it should have "Record Number", use this in VIA's website's "Track Application". Receipt should also have "Emb Ref Number"; use this for your transactions (e.g. email) with embassy. Just be patient, most certainly, you'll receive your confirmation mail early this week.


hi wishful, hows your application?


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> Hello wishful,
> Thank you so much for the reply its highly appriciated...
> by the way where u from?
> God Bless us all...


hi allansarh, i'm based here in manila, still patiently waiting.


----------



## wishful

briana said:


> hi wishful, hows your application?


hi briana, still haven't heard from embassy. how about yours, has your CO made a decision already? hope you'll hear from them this week or early next week.


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> hi briana, still haven't heard from embassy. how about yours, has your CO made a decision already? hope you'll hear from them this week or early next week.


Hi wishful, we have the same lodgement date..29june and no email frm embassy also. Have u tried emailing them asking about ur application?


----------



## allansarh

Hi wishful...
Yesterday pm i recieve email from embassy confirming my application recieved..and on the bottom attatch my request for CENOMAR and HAP I.D number..is that mean they are requesting for me to undergo already for medical?

Thanks,God Bless us all..!!


----------



## allansarh

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, we have the same lodgement date..29june and no email frm embassy also. Have u tried emailing them asking about ur application?


Hi krissy,
are u waiting for email of your allocated C.O?Or what email u waiting from the embassy?
Thanks...


----------



## krissybaby

allansarh said:


> Hi krissy,
> are u waiting for email of your allocated C.O?Or what email u waiting from the embassy?
> Thanks...


Waiting for a case officer already. That email u received is a request for u to undergo medical and order for certificates (birth and cenomar) online.Take note of ur lodgement date also because thats where they base the date for CO allocation.


----------



## hanzyman

Hi guys and gals, how were you informed that you already have a case officer? Because i just sent a follow up email and i got a reply from a senior case officer stating that my application is still on going and that no more documents are required. Does that mean that that person is already my CO? Thanks.


----------



## krissybaby

hanzyman said:


> Hi guys and gals, how were you informed that you already have a case officer? Because i just sent a follow up email and i got a reply from a senior case officer stating that my application is still on going and that no more documents are required. Does that mean that that person is already my CO? Thanks.


Hi when was ur lodgement date?


----------



## hanzyman

I believe it was the 22nd of June, i'm not 100% sure since i didn't want to think of it that much so we won't be stressed out.. I see that yours is a 309, mine is a PMV if that makes any difference..


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, we have the same lodgement date..29june and no email frm embassy also. Have u tried emailing them asking about ur application?


Hi Krissbaby! We have (almost) the same lodgement date. Ours was received by the embassy on the 22nd of June, only a week ahead of yours. I emailed the embassy a wk b4 22nd of Sept and they told me that the application is still waiting for allocation of CO. No good news yet from them and from my agent. Already 3 months and 3 days now since it was lodged. Getting bored waiting.

BTW, our application is 309 Partner Provisional/Permanent.


----------



## krissybaby

Paigz said:


> Hi Krissbaby! We have (almost) the same lodgement date. Ours was received by the embassy on the 22nd of June, only a week ahead of yours. I emailed the embassy a wk b4 22nd of Sept and they told me that the application is still waiting for allocation of CO. No good news yet from them and from my agent. Already 3 months and 3 days now since it was lodged. Getting bored waiting.
> 
> BTW, our application is 309 Partner Provisional/Permanent.


I was a bit hesitant to email them this week. Maybe il just wait nxt week when my application will reach 3mnths b4 i will email them for enquiry. Im applying spousal 309 also .As what ive read here it takes a bit longer if u are applying for permanent compared to just provisional? Or its up to the embassy to decide? How long is ur relationship with ur hubby?do u have kids already?


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> I was a bit hesitant to email them this week. Maybe il just wait nxt week when my application will reach 3mnths b4 i will email them for enquiry. Im applying spousal 309 also .As what ive read here it takes a bit longer if u are applying for permanent compared to just provisional? Or its up to the embassy to decide? How long is ur relationship with ur hubby?do u have kids already?


Our agent in AU was the one who suggested to apply us as permanent visa and not temporary because we are married for about 8 years now. So, we just agreed with her because she knows about it and we don't.

Yep! We already have 2 children, my husband is a Filipino btw.  Hope we can hear good news this coming October..

As an additional info, our agent gave us a 4-6 mos waiting period but it will still depend on the CO that will handle our application. So, it will be until Dec (maximum).. But hope it won't take that long.


----------



## krissybaby

Paigz said:


> Our agent in AU was the one who suggested to apply us as permanent visa and not temporary because we are married for about 8 years now. So, we just agreed with her because she knows about it and we don't.
> 
> Yep! We already have 2 children, my husband is a Filipino btw.  Hope we can hear good news this coming October..
> 
> As an additional info, our agent gave us a 4-6 mos waiting period but it will still depend on the CO that will handle our application. So, it will be until Dec (maximum).. But hope it won't take that long.


My friend with a half filipino hubby sponsor without dpendents got her visa provisional for only 14weeKs so its really an advantage. Good luck to us! Keep in touch


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful, we have the same lodgement date..29june and no email frm embassy also. Have u tried emailing them asking about ur application?


Hi krissybaby, haven't mailed them again yet, I'll just wait until their next website update (most likely by month-end or early October) and hope that we're already included. Then, maybe I'll wait for a week or two before sending another mail.


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> My friend with a half filipino hubby sponsor without dpendents got her visa provisional for only 14weeKs so its really an advantage. Good luck to us! Keep in touch


How about yours? Is it temporary or permanent? If you are newly married (even if your married for 2 or 3yrs) permanent is not an option yet for 309, but permanent for subclass 309 I think is much better so you won't apply again when you go to AU.

Really? Is it really an advantage if your application was applied as provisional (Class UF-partner provisional). I don't have any idea about it. Actually ours is CLASS UF & BC Subclass 309 & 100 Partner-- is it the same with your application? I hope our visa will be granted as quickly as others.

Yeah! Keep in touch, hope you could give me update if you have good news from the embassy.


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> Hi wishful...
> Yesterday pm i recieve email from embassy confirming my application recieved..and on the bottom attatch my request for CENOMAR and HAP I.D number..is that mean they are requesting for me to undergo already for medical?
> 
> Thanks,God Bless us all..!!


Hi allansarh, hmm... I'm not sure why they need your HAP ID, are you based in Australia? In my case I received an eHealth Exemption Letter for my medical:


----------



## Paigz

allansarh said:


> Hi wishful...
> Yesterday pm i recieve email from embassy confirming my application recieved..and on the bottom attatch my request for CENOMAR and HAP I.D number..is that mean they are requesting for me to undergo already for medical?
> 
> Thanks,God Bless us all..!!


Hi! I might help with your query. If you already received your HAP ID, you have to undergo medical examination within 28 days so as not to cause delays on your application. That HAP ID they have sent should be printed and should be given at the clinic accredited by the embassy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi allansarh, hmm... I'm not sure why they need your HAP ID, are you based in Australia? In my case I received an eHealth Exemption Letter for my medical:


hi wishful, im just curious why you are exempted? Are u in Aussie right now?


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> hi wishful, im just curious why you are exempted? Are u in Aussie right now?


Hi krissybaby, I still underwent medical check-up though not the "electronic processing" one as stated; maybe because I do not have an HAP ID? May I know how was yours? Was it the "electronic" one? Also, would you know how and where to get this HAP ID?


----------



## Princess

wishful, usually they give you the HAP ID when they request the medical. I really wonder why they need the hard copy of your medical results?


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, I still underwent medical check-up though not the "electronic processing" one as stated; maybe because I do not have an HAP ID? May I know how was yours? Was it the "electronic" one? Also, would you know how and where to get this HAP ID?


Yeah. i got the HAP ID when i emailed the embassy regarding my medical last year sept 2011 and I was worried it will cause some delays if my medical will reach its validity. Anyway, the usual set up now is upon receiving an acknowledgement letter, the embassy will state your reference number, an attachment of the HAP id that you have to show to the panel doctors or the clinic . And an attached documents about how to order online for NSO certificates.


----------



## Mahal

Hello there imnew here, i just need some help and advised fom you guys. My application recieved last march 29 2012, had my medical last may and had an interview july 11. But apparently there is a certain person called the immigration saying that our relationship is not true. CO asked me some supporting docs which we already forwarded already last july 25. Im so worried what is gonna happen to me. Im already 6 months now. I didnt recieve any updates from my CO. Please advised me.


----------



## allansarh

Mahal said:


> Hello there imnew here, i just need some help and advised fom you guys. My application recieved last march 29 2012, had my medical last may and had an interview july 11. But apparently there is a certain person called the immigration saying that our relationship is not true. CO asked me some supporting docs which we already forwarded already last july 25. Im so worried what is gonna happen to me. Im already 6 months now. I didnt recieve any updates from my CO. Please advised me.


Hello Mahal,
u say you have not received any updates from your CO so who or why do think that some-one ring the embassy to inform them of this....It is the embassy that will ring your 888 providers or maybe his work or family...
but the CO will inform you of this.
Dont worry thats normal Visa processing take 6 to 9 months..so just relax u will be ok..i lodge also a PMV here in makati manila..
God Bless Us all..


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, I still underwent medical check-up though not the "electronic processing" one as stated; maybe because I do not have an HAP ID? May I know how was yours? Was it the "electronic" one? Also, would you know how and where to get this HAP ID?


Hi wishful,
i lodge my application 21 sept.this year and embassy recieved my application on the monday 24 also attach my HAP ID so tuesday i go to the via center to confirm about it so the result was they are requesting me already for medical..yes usually they email you your HAP ID.
Thanks God Bless us all...


----------



## Mahal

allansarh said:


> Hi wishful,
> i lodge my application 21 sept.this year and embassy recieved my application on the monday 24 also attach my HAP ID so tuesday i go to the via center to confirm about it so the result was they are requesting me already for medical..yes usually they email you your HAP ID.
> Thanks God Bless us all...


hi thank u, my co who handle my case when i had my interview was the onetold me that someone try to doub me in. she requested some supporting docs which my agent in au already forwarded. my concerned ip i didnt recieved any confirmation about the docs. i never ring them nor email coz dont want them to be annoyed. im just so stress waiting


----------



## crislehne

Mahal said:


> hi thank u, my co who handle my case when i had my interview was the onetold me that someone try to doub me in. she requested some supporting docs which my agent in au already forwarded. my concerned ip i didnt recieved any confirmation about the docs. i never ring them nor email coz dont want them to be annoyed. im just so stress waiting


Hi there, i feel your pain.. The waiting is really killing me also.. I believe its about time you do your follow up. Being silent there wont do anything good to u, you have the right to know the status of your application, you could email them and then cite your reference number. For sure you know when the follow up is too annoying.. But at least do some follow up


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Hi there, i feel your pain.. The waiting is really killing me also.. I believe its about time you do your follow up. Being silent there wont do anything good to u, you have the right to know the status of your application, you could email them and then cite your reference number. For sure you know when the follow up is too annoying.. But at least do some follow up


ya i know but my agent in au said do not follow up till the 9 month mark. i have been stress and lose so much weight. by the way how long have you been here in the phils.


----------



## krissybaby

crislehne said:


> Hi there, i feel your pain.. The waiting is really killing me also.. I believe its about time you do your follow up. Being silent there wont do anything good to u, you have the right to know the status of your application, you could email them and then cite your reference number. For sure you know when the follow up is too annoying.. But at least do some follow up


Hi Mahal,

Good morning!  Crislehne has a point, its really good also to ask about the status of your application. However, we all know our limits when it comes to updating the embassy- make sure you ask politely and nicely as possible cause they do have a lot on their hands at the moment. Its also good to follow up so that they know you are concern about your application. 

About someone "dub you in"...just be confident and gather much needed evidence about your relationship- always remember the truth shall prevail and I think case officer would treat each case meticulously so nothing to worry. Just relax and again be confident cause you know where you stand in your hubby's/partner's life.  Keep on praying and hold on to that faith. God bless u!


----------



## krissybaby

crislehne said:


> Hi there, i feel your pain.. The waiting is really killing me also.. I believe its about time you do your follow up. Being silent there wont do anything good to u, you have the right to know the status of your application, you could email them and then cite your reference number. For sure you know when the follow up is too annoying.. But at least do some follow up


Hi Crislehne,

Good morning! hows your application? Did you hear about it after you passed your additional dox? Hoping for some good news this week from everyone here. Keep up the faith guys..God bless us all.


----------



## djdba188

Hi Princess - my Fiance ( in CebU ) and I applied at VIA Cebu on July 16 - same as your time - so We will watc with interest when our applications picked up - hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. Good Luck !!


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> Hi Princess - my Fiance ( in CebU ) and I applied at VIA Cebu on July 16 - same as your time - so We will watc with interest when our applications picked up - hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. Good Luck !!


Awesome! Yep please keep in touch as to how ur progressing with your application and I'll do the same. 
All the best djdba!


----------



## triffslizzy

allansarh said:


> Hi wishful,
> i lodge my application 21 sept.this year and embassy recieved my application on the monday 24 also attach my HAP ID so tuesday i go to the via center to confirm about it so the result was they are requesting me already for medical..yes usually they email you your HAP ID.
> Thanks God Bless us all...


hi wishful.. i just want to confirm ( im pretty sure this been answered already from above but i havent read the entire thread) ...just wanna ask, so usually after lodging the application and VIA acknowledge it, medical follows at least a week after?


----------



## wishful

triffslizzy said:


> hi wishful.. i just want to confirm ( im pretty sure this been answered already from above but i havent read the entire thread) ...just wanna ask, so usually after lodging the application and VIA acknowledge it, medical follows at least a week after?


hi triffslizzy, as soon as you've received your confirmation mail from the embassy (which is usually 2-3 days after lodging (in case of VIA Makati)), you can already have your medical. As per confirmation mail:



> You should arrange to undergo your medical examination at a designated panel hospital ( Philippines - Panel Doctors) within 28 days. If you do not do so the processing of your application may be delayed.


----------



## krissybaby

triffslizzy said:


> hi wishful.. i just want to confirm ( im pretty sure this been answered already from above but i havent read the entire thread) ...just wanna ask, so usually after lodging the application and VIA acknowledge it, medical follows at least a week after?


When u get the immigration acknowledgement email with your reference number and an attached pdf file of your health check list. You can bring that to the respective panel doctors, if you are in Manila its in St.Lukes, and if u are in cebu its in cebu doctors medical arts and nationwide heath center.


----------



## kulots

triffslizzy said:


> hi wishful.. i just want to confirm ( im pretty sure this been answered already from above but i havent read the entire thread) ...just wanna ask, so usually after lodging the application and VIA acknowledge it, medical follows at least a week after?


hi,triffslizzy! not necessary a week after the embassy acknowledged your application. as soon as you received the Health Examination List, you can proceed with the medical examination. Be sure to browse the website of the accredited medical clinics for the requirements and schedules.


----------



## triffslizzy

wishful said:


> hi triffslizzy, as soon as you've received your confirmation mail from the embassy (which is usually 2-3 days after lodging (in case of VIA Makati)), you can already have your medical. As per confirmation mail:


thanks wishful..! your info is very helpful. : )


----------



## krissybaby

triffslizzy said:


> thanks wishful..! your info is very helpful. : )


Hi Triffslizzy,

Can you post your time line please? thanks!


----------



## allansarh

krissybaby said:


> Hi Mahal,
> 
> Good morning!  Crislehne has a point, its really good also to ask about the status of your application. However, we all know our limits when it comes to updating the embassy- make sure you ask politely and nicely as possible cause they do have a lot on their hands at the moment. Its also good to follow up so that they know you are concern about your application.
> 
> About someone "dub you in"...just be confident and gather much needed evidence about your relationship- always remember the truth shall prevail and I think case officer would treat each case meticulously so nothing to worry. Just relax and again be confident cause you know where you stand in your hubby's/partner's life.  Keep on praying and hold on to that faith. God bless u!


Hi Mahal,
I agree with Crislehne and Kissybaby we are the apllicant and pay the thr right fee so i think we have the rights to follow up the status of our application,but yes ask them politely and nice so they will not think any bad about you..
We are all in the boat now stress of waiting for any update for our application, Im also waiting for my assigned C.O and confirm email if they recieve my CENOMAR which they requested me a new one and the result of my medical i did last 26th sept...hoping to recieve an update from them about assign C.O
God Bless us all...Keep praying


----------



## krissybaby

allansarh said:


> Hi Mahal,
> I agree with Crislehne and Kissybaby we are the apllicant and pay the thr right fee so i think we have the rights to follow up the status of our application,but yes ask them politely and nice so they will not think any bad about you..
> We are all in the boat now stress of waiting for any update for our application, Im also waiting for my assigned C.O and confirm email if they recieve my CENOMAR which they requested me a new one and the result of my medical i did last 26th sept...hoping to recieve an update from them about assign C.O
> God Bless us all...Keep praying


About CO allocation I think its already 12WEEKS wait until u get a Co cause most of my friend like Briana and Mrsl got theirs Co allocation on that count. Im not an agent or anything just an observation between other applicants. But in the end they always say its case to case basis.hehehe.


----------



## crislehne

krissybaby said:


> Hi Crislehne,
> 
> Good morning! hows your application? Did you hear about it after you passed your additional dox? Hoping for some good news this week from everyone here. Keep up the faith guys..God bless us all.


Hi krissybaby, well today my CO asked me to call her, it was just an interview of the details of relationship, although she mentioned that our evidence as de facto is not so strong, I just wished that our baby will be consider as strong evidence of our relationship, well my partner will do follow up tomorrow in aus, Am 7mos pregnant now and it is stressful for me, but we entrust everything to God. I believe thats all we can do.

Thanks for asking girl.. God bless to your application


----------



## crislehne

Mahal said:


> ya i know but my agent in au said do not follow up till the 9 month mark. i have been stress and lose so much weight. by the way how long have you been here in the phils.


Hi there, well at least do one time follow up for you to be updated with your application. I have been here since May 2012, the waiting is really horrible.. But keep the faith because everybody undergo the same wheel and most of them got victorious..


----------



## krissybaby

crislehne said:


> Hi krissybaby, well today my CO asked me to call her, it was just an interview of the details of relationship, although she mentioned that our evidence as de facto is not so strong, I just wished that our baby will be consider as strong evidence of our relationship, well my partner will do follow up tomorrow in aus, Am 7mos pregnant now and it is stressful for me, but we entrust everything to God. I believe thats all we can do.
> 
> Thanks for asking girl.. God bless to your application


Hi Crislehne,

Ohh my! you are pregnant? I cant imagine how stressful it is for you..its too much for me how much more for u that u have a little one coming soon. Just hang on there girl, pretty sure they will be considerate with your situation also. I will pray for your visa approval cause I feel your situation. Take care ok? God bless .  Keep in touch...ill send u private message. . .


----------



## crislehne

krissybaby said:


> Hi Crislehne,
> 
> Ohh my! you are pregnant? I cant imagine how stressful it is for you..its too much for me how much more for u that u have a little one coming soon. Just hang on there girl, pretty sure they will be considerate with your situation also. I will pray for your visa approval cause I feel your situation. Take care ok? God bless .  Keep in touch...ill send u private message. . .


Yeah indeed it is stressful.. But I believe what God was teaching me for the past months is my patience and trust to Him and to the situation. This love story is indeed a miracle from God and a second chance for me. the waiting is long but I believe its worth waiting then we could be happy together as family. Hey girl thanks for the prayer I really need it. Hows your application, were they asking u anything... If not maybe your visa will come out soon.

God bless to those who patiently wait.


----------



## krissybaby

crislehne said:


> Yeah indeed it is stressful.. But I believe what God was teaching me for the past months is my patience and trust to Him and to the situation. This love story is indeed a miracle from God and a second chance for me. the waiting is long but I believe its worth waiting then we could be happy together as family. Hey girl thanks for the prayer I really need it. Hows your application, were they asking u anything... If not maybe your visa will come out soon.
> 
> God bless to those who patiently wait.


Hi Crislehne,

Ive not heard from embassy yet, ive ask for update regarding my application but they didnt reply. But if you take a look some of the grantees, most of them got allocated with a case officer on their 12weeks so im hoping that i got a CO now cause im on my 14 weeks already this friday  wootwoot! Lets pray harder girl, i know God listens to our prayers..just have to hold on to our faith.


----------



## crislehne

krissybaby said:


> Hi Crislehne,
> 
> Ive not heard from embassy yet, ive ask for update regarding my application but they didnt reply. But if you take a look some of the grantees, most of them got allocated with a case officer on their 12weeks so im hoping that i got a CO now cause im on my 14 weeks already this friday  wootwoot! Lets pray harder girl, i know God listens to our prayers..just have to hold on to our faith.


Yeah i believe you should have CO already, they haven't replied tru email? They usually do.. Yeah we are almost on the same day of lodging hope we could celebrate also at the same time..


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Hi there, well at least do one time follow up for you to be updated with your application. I have been here since May 2012, the waiting is really horrible.. But keep the faith because everybody undergo the same wheel and most of them got victorious..


hi crislehne; i emailed them and got the answer. they said my application is currently being assesed. fingers cross hope everything is going ok. we are all waiting. youre right have faith and god will provide..


----------



## allansarh

krissybaby said:


> About CO allocation I think its already 12WEEKS wait until u get a Co cause most of my friend like Briana and Mrsl got theirs Co allocation on that count. Im not an agent or anything just an observation between other applicants. But in the end they always say its case to case basis.hehehe.


Thanks for the reply kissybaby,
I think so that will take about 1 and half months 2 before they allocate a C.O for me coz as i see here on the forum their timeline C.O allocated is about that counts but i agree also with u in the end they say case to case basis ..its just make me crazy thinking when they will allocate a C.O,but as all say patient will get a good result..hoping soon for my C.O..
Have faith to God and bless us all for our application..


----------



## djdba188

great news the manila emabassy website updated
factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.

As of 4 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category


Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 29 June to 20 July 2012 
Other Family 15 April to 7 May 2012
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 20 July to 3 September 


which means ourcase will be picked up very soon !! ( lodge 16 July) - hopefully my pangga will be here downunder by Xmas !!


----------



## wishful

djdba188 said:


> great news the manila emabassy website updated
> factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.
> 
> As of 4 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 29 June to 20 July 2012
> Other Family 15 April to 7 May 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 20 July to 3 September
> 
> which means ourcase will be picked up very soon !! ( lodge 16 July) - hopefully my pangga will be here downunder by Xmas !!


Rejoice!!! Hope we hear from our COs soon!!! Just a little more...


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> great news the manila emabassy website updated
> factors, individual circumstances, the complexity of each case and the time taken by applicants to respond to requests by their case officers.
> 
> As of 4 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 29 June to 20 July 2012
> Other Family 15 April to 7 May 2012
> Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 20 July to 3 September
> 
> which means ourcase will be picked up very soon !! ( lodge 16 July) - hopefully my pangga will be here downunder by Xmas !!


I know this is such a great news to our batch of applicants 

Where in Philippines is your partner from?


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> Rejoice!!! Hope we hear from our COs soon!!! Just a little more...


Hi djdba188,
How about applicants from september you know or any idea of updates? where did u get that update, can u give me the link...
Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## djdba188

Princess said:


> I know this is such a great news to our batch of applicants
> 
> Where in Philippines is your partner from?


My Fiance is living and working on Mactan Island - she is from Bogo ...


----------



## djdba188

Link is here

*Visa processing times - Australian Embassy*

I would not think Sepetmber applications will be processed beginning before December ...

Good Luck


----------



## Mahal

Hello thank you it is really big help nd felt so wonderful to read some comment and advise from you guys.. Just keep praying and believe in god..


----------



## Mahal

Mahal said:


> Hello thank you it is really big help nd felt so wonderful to read some comment and advise from you guys.. Just keep praying and believe in god..


hello everyone, my application is currently being assesed? what is that mean? is my application about to be decide?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> hello everyone, my application is currently being assesed? what is that mean? is my application about to be decide?


Hi Mahal,

Just a little more wait.. very soon it will arrive


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Hi Mahal,
> 
> Just a little more wait.. very soon it will arrive


 Hi krissybaby, hopefully it will come out soon. Thank and god less us all


----------



## petite

hi guys!

how much is the visa for PMV in Philippine Currency? I'm about to get a manager's cheque but want to know the exact amount in peso.


thanks!


----------



## Mahal

allansarh said:


> Hi Mahal,
> I agree with Crislehne and Kissybaby we are the apllicant and pay the thr right fee so i think we have the rights to follow up the status of our application,but yes ask them politely and nice so they will not think any bad about you..
> We are all in the boat now stress of waiting for any update for our application, Im also waiting for my assigned C.O and confirm email if they recieve my CENOMAR which they requested me a new one and the result of my medical i did last 26th sept...hoping to recieve an update from them about assign C.O
> God Bless us all...Keep praying


Hi allansarh, i email the embassy and someone replied on behalf of my co, they said my application is now currently being assesed. And if my co ask for more informtion they contact me derectly as soon as possible. What do you think of that? So confuse.


----------



## krissybaby

petite said:


> hi guys!
> 
> how much is the visa for PMV in Philippine Currency? I'm about to get a manager's cheque but want to know the exact amount in peso.
> 
> thanks!


Its way cheaper to pay it in Australia, u can save as much as $200 ..  just let your fiancee pay it and let him scan and email it to you. 

I did a quick search on DIAC website..its 95300 Philippine Peso.


----------



## petite

thanks krissybaby...can i have the link please? i'm having a hard time finding it on DIAC website. thanks again


----------



## krissybaby

petite said:


> thanks krissybaby...can i have the link please? i'm having a hard time finding it on DIAC website. thanks again


This is the link petite..just click on fees for partner visa that would be $2060- go to CURRENCY CONVERTER and it will give you that amount php 95300 .

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/990i.htm


----------



## krissybaby

Paigz said:


> Congrats!
> Hope ours will be granted soon, ours is 309 Partner Provisional/Permanent Visa- received on the 22nd of June by the Embassy.
> 
> Hope! Hope! Hope!
> Pray! Pray! Pray!


Hi Paigz! 

How are you? you heard from the embassy? did u email for update? hope to hear from you..we are at the same time of lodgement.. Keep in touch!


----------



## krissybaby

hanzyman said:


> Hi guys and gals, how were you informed that you already have a case officer? Because i just sent a follow up email and i got a reply from a senior case officer stating that my application is still on going and that no more documents are required. Does that mean that that person is already my CO? Thanks.


Hi hanzyman, hows the pmv application?any news?


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> Hi Paigz!
> 
> How are you? you heard from the embassy? did u email for update? hope to hear from you..we are at the same time of lodgement.. Keep in touch!


Hi krissybaby!

No update yet about the status of my application. I haven't e-mailed the embassy yet as well. I would like to think that I already have a CO 'coz on their website they are already processing June 29-July 20 applications, and ours is on the 22nd of June.

Hope I could hear good news on the 4th month. How about you, did you e-mail the embassy yet? Hope our visas will be granted soon.


----------



## jajp23

Hi!

I'm newbie here.. just started browsing the forum last Tuesday 'coz we got excited when I emailed the embassy to check the visa currently being processed 'coz that time the update was as at 11 Sept so I emailed them to check... On 2 Oct, they replied back saying that a case office was already assigned to my husband's application and his visa is now being process. She mentioned the CO's name and informed us that we could contact the CO at certain number but they prefer email communication. Indeed, I asked my husband to call the number but the said number is the hotline and there's no option to key-in the local number they gave us.. To date (3 months after lodgement - 5 July), the CO has not contacted us but we're happy to know that a CO is already assigned to assess my husband's visa... We're actually waiting for additional documents they may require (i.e. police clearance) because my husband worked in 2 countries for more than 12 months.. 

Hopefully this week the CO contacts us for additional docs as the processing of police clearance in other country will take 2 weeks plus mailing from and to the Philippines.. Hoping that he would be here in Oz before Christmas.


----------



## jajp23

Paigz said:


> Hi krissybaby!
> 
> No update yet about the status of my application. I haven't e-mailed the embassy yet as well. I would like to think that I already have a CO 'coz on their website they are already processing June 29-July 20 applications, and ours is on the 22nd of June.
> 
> Hope I could hear good news on the 4th month. How about you, did you e-mail the embassy yet? Hope our visas will be granted soon.


Hi krissybaby!

I guess you already have a CO coz you lodged on 22nd of June while my husband was on 5th of July and he already have a CO according to the email sent by the embassy although the CO has not contacted us directly.


----------



## krissybaby

jajp23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm newbie here.. just started browsing the forum last Tuesday 'coz we got excited when I emailed the embassy to check the visa currently being processed 'coz that time the update was as at 11 Sept so I emailed them to check... On 2 Oct, they replied back saying that a case office was already assigned to my husband's application and his visa is now being process. She mentioned the CO's name and informed us that we could contact the CO at certain number but they prefer email communication. Indeed, I asked my husband to call the number but the said number is the hotline and there's no option to key-in the local number they gave us.. To date (3 months after lodgement - 5 July), the CO has not contacted us but we're happy to know that a CO is already assigned to assess my husband's visa... We're actually waiting for additional documents they may require (i.e. police clearance) because my husband worked in 2 countries for more than 12 months..
> 
> Hopefully this week the CO contacts us for additional docs as the processing of police clearance in other country will take 2 weeks plus mailing from and to the Philippines.. Hoping that he would be here in Oz before Christmas.


I would strongly suggest to get the needed police clearance from those countries so that it wont cause any delays cause thats part of the checklist and it should have been with the application already. Cause as of the case of other applicants here, they were definitely ask to provide it. Cause when the CO will email for an additional document such as the police clearance he can just send it at once and the decision will be made according to how fast you can provide the needed additional documents...Those documents(POLICE CLEARANCE has to be original).

Disclaimer : Im just providing a suggestion based on my previous knowledge reading the archive file of this forum and some other friend's personal experiences


----------



## jajp23

krissybaby said:


> I would strongly suggest to get the needed police clearance from those countries so that it wont cause any delays cause thats part of the checklist and it should have been with the application already. Cause as of the case of other applicants here, they were definitely ask to provide it.
> 
> Disclaimer : Im just providing a suggestion based on my previous knowledge reading the archive file of this forum and some other friend's personal experiences


Hi krissybaby!

Thanks for your advise! As much as possible we really want to get the police clearance immediately but as per checking of the requirements to obtain police clearance in Singapore, they require a "Photocopy of document from relevant consulate/immigration authority/government
bodies to establish that the certificate is required by such authority." that's why we're waiting for the request from CO. This actually is holding us back to complete the police clearance requirements.

Anyone who worked in SG previously kindly clarify whether they really need a letter from the immigration/CO?

As with the other country he previously worked,we actually have the police clearance already but we have not submitted yet because we're waiting for their email requesting the same. By the way, last Friday we scanned the police clearance already and sent by email. We may send them the original within the week if they require the original.. Would they really require the original or scanned copy will do?

Thanks!


----------



## hanzyman

krissybaby said:


> Hi hanzyman, hows the pmv application?any news?


Hey krissybaby. No updates yet after the last email i got, hopefully i'll get an update this week or next. If not then I'll do a follow up again. How's yours going?


----------



## briana

any updates? mine still waiting..


----------



## krissybaby

briana said:


> any updates? mine still waiting..


No updates for mine also....maybe we will hear from them next week.


----------



## krissybaby

briana said:


> any updates? mine still waiting..
> 
> [/IMG]


Another week and another chance for new batch of approval! Think positive...


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Another week and another chance for new batch of approval! Think


Hi there good am, so nice we start our week with faith in god that soon we receive good news. Me still hanging dont know yet how long do I need to wait.


----------



## wishful

Hi everyone,
just sent a mail to embassy and received this response, not sure if this is a good thing:


> ... your application *has been assessed* and we are currently awaiting for your Health Clearance.


From my interpretation, it seems that our application is already "approved" pending results of Health Clearance. I'm wondering what's taking them so long with my medical. I hope it just because I underwent paper mode (http://www.australiaforum.com/65117-post1588.html) vs electronic (eHealth).


----------



## Mahal

wishful said:


> Hi everyone,
> just sent a mail to embassy and received this response, not sure if this is a good thing:
> 
> From my interpretation, it seems that our application is already "approved" pending results of Health Clearance. I'm wondering what's taking them so long with my medical. I hope it just because I underwent paper mode (http://www.australiaforum.com/65117-post1588.html) vs electronic (eHealth).


Hi I did email also last week and they say my application is currently being assessed? They also said if any information needed they will contact me directly as soon as possible, do you think that is also a good thing? God is good if that so


----------



## Mahal

Mahal said:


> Hi I did email also last week and they say my application is currently being assessed? They also said if any information needed they will contact me directly as soon as possible, do you think that is also a good thing? God is good if that so


But until now I haven't receive a mail nor a call from the embassy. Medical is already sent to them few months ago by ehealth from saint Luke's .


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi everyone,
> just sent a mail to embassy and received this response, not sure if this is a good thing:
> 
> From my interpretation, it seems that our application is already "approved" pending results of Health Clearance. I'm wondering what's taking them so long with my medical. I hope it just because I underwent paper mode (http://www.australiaforum.com/65117-post1588.html) vs electronic (eHealth).


Maybe you've tick some medical problem youve gone through before that's why they needed your health clearance on paper mode rather than ehealth . Or youve work on a foreign country, had a heart ailment, or maybe youve work on a medical field somehow?

Their reply is somehow ok cause you know your documents are ok already  Hang on there Wishful!  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Mahal

Mahal said:


> But until now I haven't receive a mail nor a call from the embassy. Medical is already sent to them few months ago by ehealth from saint Luke's .


Hi krissybabay, did you hear from the embassy yet? What do you think of my application? I did a follw up last week they email me... They quote... Are records indicate that your application is currently being assessed, if they need more information they will contact you directly as soon as possible. Until now i havent recieve any mail or call from them. May the god lord bless us all


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hi krissybabay, did you hear from the embassy yet? What do you think of my application? I did a follw up last week they email me... They quote... Are records indicate that your application is currently being assessed, if they need more information they will contact you directly as soon as possible. Until now i havent recieve any mail or call from them. May the god lord bless us all


Just give them more time Mahal. As long as youve forwarded all additional documents that theyve asked you ..nothing to worry about-just need more patience!  We will continue to pray for our visa approval. When was your lodgement date again? When did you submit additional documents, during your interview? Keep in touch!


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Just give them more time Mahal. As long as youve forwarded all additional documents that theyve asked you ..nothing to worry about-just need more patience!  We will continue to pray for our visa approval. When was your lodgement date again? When did you submit additional documents, during your interview? Keep in touch!


A week after my interview, my lodgement date was last march 29. Been waiting for more than six months that's why I'm a bit stress and its killing me.


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> A week after my interview, my lodgement date was last march 29. Been waiting for more than six months that's why I'm a bit stress and its killing me.


I know how hard it is Mahal.Just hang on there..we cant do anything about it really, its all up to them ..dont really think about the time it has spent but pray more for the approval- put in mind that let the embassy do their job and let them squeezed out all possible way to give u the approval very soon. Let them take their time all they want as long as they will grant ur visa.  hehehe..I'll pray for u and for all of us here.


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> I know how hard it is Mahal.Just hang on there..we cant do anything about it really, its all up to them ..dont really think about the time it has spent but pray more for the approval- put in mind that let the embassy do their job and let them squeezed out all possible way to give u the approval very soon. Let them take their time all they want as long as they will grant ur visa.  hehehe..I'll pray for u and for all of us here.


Yeah I know it's all up to them. Thanks and we pray together for our visa to be grant soon. All the best


----------



## jajp23

Hi!

Just an update... The case officer already emailed my husband asking for additional docs. As expected they're asking for police clearance. They've attached the letter to be sent to Singapore as required by Singapore Police Force in securing police clearance. We'll be sending application form tomorrow to Singapore, hopefully it will be received by the Australian Embassy within 3 weeks (3 days post to SG plus 10 days for processing and 3 days back to Phils).

My husband and I are very happy on the progress of our application!!! =)


----------



## krissybaby

jajp23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just an update... The case officer already emailed my husband asking for additional docs. As expected they're asking for police clearance. They've attached the letter to be sent to Singapore as required by Singapore Police Force in securing police clearance. We'll be sending application form tomorrow to Singapore, hopefully it will be received by the Australian Embassy within 3 weeks (3 days post to SG plus 10 days for processing and 3 days back to Phils).
> 
> My husband and I are very happy on the progress of our application!!! =)


Hi jajp, thats good to hear..thanks for updating us. Ive not heard from the embassy yet. Hopefully all is well and going smoothly!  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Maybe you've tick some medical problem youve gone through before that's why they needed your health clearance on paper mode rather than ehealth . Or youve work on a foreign country, had a heart ailment, or maybe youve work on a medical field somehow?
> 
> Their reply is somehow ok cause you know your documents are ok already  Hang on there Wishful!  Good luck to all of us!


As far as I can remember, I ticked "No" on _Part H - Health and character, Item 79_ which Incidentally, is no longer included in latest version of form 47SP. Haven't been outside the country (Australia will be my first) and I've indicated "Technology Specialist" as my usual occupation.

Also, if you can remember, I submitted the wrong type of NBI clearance (_AUSTRALIA VISA_ instead of _TRAVEL ABROAD_) so it makes me wonder with their "has been assessed" statement. Worst case is that they've "assessed" my application to have lacking documents and waiting for health clearance. Though, if that's the case they should have notified me now to submit it to save time. Or maybe they'll only proceed with checking other documents once I've cleared their health checks.


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> As far as I can remember, I ticked "No" on _Part H - Health and character, Item 79_ which Incidentally, is no longer included in latest version of form 47SP. Haven't been outside the country (Australia will be my first) and I've indicated "Technology Specialist" as my usual occupation.
> 
> Also, if you can remember, I submitted the wrong type of NBI clearance (_AUSTRALIA VISA_ instead of _TRAVEL ABROAD_) so it makes me wonder with their "has been assessed" statement. Worst case is that they've "assessed" my application to have lacking documents and waiting for health clearance. Though, if that's the case they should have notified me now to submit it to save time. Or maybe they'll only proceed with checking other documents once I've cleared their health checks.


I really dont know why you needed that certain kind of medical wishful maybe they choose randomly among applicant. Do u have a copy of your forms? Kindly check or remember those part where they ask you if you have undergone or had certain ailments ..did you ticked certain ailment maybe? We really dont know whats going on..but just the heck of it all..hope all is well. As of the NBI clearance..i did submitted another NBI with Travel AUSTRALIA purpose just a week before i got a case officer..and they told me that they received it and was forwarded to my case officer for further assessment. This is so thrilling already..everytime there's a motorcycle passing or slowing down our house i am hoping its Air21 already while im refreshing my email every hour. tsk.tsk..hope our case officer is reading this..hehehe..


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> I really dont know why you needed that certain kind of medical wishful maybe they choose randomly among applicant. Do u have a copy of your forms? Kindly check or remember those part where they ask you if you have undergone or had certain ailments ..did you ticked certain ailment maybe? We really dont know whats going on..but just the heck of it all..hope all is well. As of the NBI clearance..i did submitted another NBI with Travel AUSTRALIA purpose just a week before i got a case officer..and they told me that they received it and was forwarded to my case officer for further assessment. This is so thrilling already..everytime there's a motorcycle passing or slowing down our house i am hoping its Air21 already while im refreshing my email every hour. tsk.tsk..hope our case officer is reading this..hehehe..


Hi just wondering is nbi has online? I have mine but with travel abroad?instead of travel austrlia. Can i ask how and where? Thanks


----------



## vch

Mahal said:


> Hi just wondering is nbi has online? I have mine but with travel abroad?instead of travel austrlia. Can i ask how and where? Thanks


hi Mahal!i am just new here and a friend with krissybaby......i just submitted my additional documents last Oct.26 and it includes my NBI clearance...when my CO requested for it, she specifically said that my clearance should indicate TRAVEL ABROAD...and by the way, NBI has online application but it was super hard and complicated process and you still need to present yourself in person on the date of the scheduled pick up...so what i did when i arrived here in the Philippines i went straight to the NBI here in our province and got it in just 15 minutes...i hope i was able to help in any ways! good luck and God bless...keep the faith!


----------



## krissybaby

hanzyman said:


> Hey krissybaby. No updates yet after the last email i got, hopefully i'll get an update this week or next. If not then I'll do a follow up again. How's yours going?


Hi Hanzyman,

I emailed them last 1st Oct. . .they replied that i have a CO since Sept 27..but no details about my CO. I hope we will hear some good news this week. Hope you can update us when u hear from them since u are ahead of us. Good luck!


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> Hi Hanzyman,
> 
> I emailed them last 1st Oct. . .they replied that i have a CO since Sept 27..but no details about my CO. I hope we will hear some good news this week. Hope you can update us when u hear from them since u are ahead of us. Good luck!


Good to hear that you already have a CO. I didn't email the embassy yet about the status of my application. I'll just wait if my agent will give info this month. Hope all is going well with our applications. Believe in the power of prayers!


----------



## Mahal

vch said:


> hi Mahal!i am just new here and a friend with krissybaby......i just submitted my additional documents last Oct.26 and it includes my NBI clearance...when my CO requested for it, she specifically said that my clearance should indicate TRAVEL ABROAD...and by the way, NBI has online application but it was super hard and complicated process and you still need to present yourself in person on the date of the scheduled pick up...so what i did when i arrived here in the Philippines i went straight to the NBI here in our province and got it in just 15 minutes...i hope i was able to help in any ways! good luck and God bless...keep the faith!


Hi there, thanks for the info. Do you know how to send derectly to embassy in makati? Where you from?


----------



## vch

Mahal said:


> Hi there, thanks for the info. Do you know how to send derectly to embassy in makati? Where you from?


hi!i am from the Philippines! didn't your CO told you and instructed you when and how to send your additional docs?because on my case i was instructed i can send through the courier and have it scheduled for pick up or send it personally to australian embassy VIA CENTRE in makati...if you mean the VIA CENTRE you need to go there personally...you just need to pay 50 pesos and no need to wait that long in the line...10 minutes and you are done...here is the new address of the VIA CENTRE:
Visa Information & Application Centre
3rd Floor, Allegro Center
2284 Chino Rocess Extension
Barangay Magallanes, Makati City, 1232

But if you mean yung office mismo ng immig, sa RCBC tower, i don't think it works that way...as far as i know interviews mostly ang mga ginagawa dun...i hope i am able to answer your question...


----------



## Mahal

vch said:


> hi Mahal!i am just new here and a friend with krissybaby......i just submitted my additional documents last Oct.26 and it includes my NBI clearance...when my CO requested for it, she specifically said that my clearance should indicate TRAVEL ABROAD...and by the way, NBI has online application but it was super hard and complicated process and you still need to present yourself in person on the date of the scheduled pick up...so what i did when i arrived here in the Philippines i went straight to the NBI here in our province and got it in just 15 minutes...i hope i was able to help in any ways! good luck and God bless...keep the faith!


Hi when do you lodge your application?


----------



## Mahal

vch said:


> hi Mahal!i am just new here and a friend with krissybaby......i just submitted my additional documents last Oct.26 and it includes my NBI clearance...when my CO requested for it, she specifically said that my clearance should indicate TRAVEL ABROAD...and by the way, NBI has online application but it was super hard and complicated process and you still need to present yourself in person on the date of the scheduled pick up...so what i did when i arrived here in the Philippines i went straight to the NBI here in our province and got it in just 15 minutes...i hope i was able to help in any ways! good luck and God bless...keep the faith!


Hi when do you lodge your application?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hi when do you lodge your application?


Mahal,

VCh's lodgement date is April 10 girl. She's still waiting for her visa approval for defacto visa. I suggest you go to Via center and pay 50pesos to submit additional document ..Are u in Manila or Cebu area? if not just call for pick up appointment through via center call center. Though, when u had your interview..did the CO mention about your NBI? if she didnt mention it I think its ok.


----------



## hanzyman

krissybaby said:


> Hi Hanzyman,
> 
> I emailed them last 1st Oct. . .they replied that i have a CO since Sept 27..but no details about my CO. I hope we will hear some good news this week. Hope you can update us when u hear from them since u are ahead of us. Good luck!


Yeah for sure i'll post an update here as soon as i get one. Getting crazy as hell waiting for an update. Good luck everyone!

Since you're talking about the NBI clearance, mine indicates Visa to Australia.


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Mahal,
> 
> VCh's lodgement date is April 10 girl. She's still waiting for her visa approval for defacto visa. I suggest you go to Via center and pay 50pesos to submit additional document ..Are u in Manila or Cebu area? if not just call for pick up appointment through via center call center. Though, when u had your interview..did the CO mention about your NBI? if she didnt mention it I think its ok.


Hi krissybabay, I'm here in Manila so easy to get there. I just notice that my nbi is still in my docs and my co didn't ask me. I'm just worried why didn't ask or request me to submit.


----------



## Mahal

Mahal said:


> Hi krissybabay, I'm here in Manila so easy to get there. I just notice that my nbi is still in my docs and my co didn't ask me. I'm just worried why didn't ask or request me to submit.


Im just 2 weeks ahead, mine is spouse/partner visa. Did she had an interview? Sorry krissybabay this is the way I know to relieve my stress hehe


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Im just 2 weeks ahead, mine is spouse/partner visa. Did she had an interview? Sorry krissybabay this is the way I know to relieve my stress hehe


No worries Mahal, we understand what you feel. If you really want to submit again just go to Via and submit directly rather than sending it directly so that you can track your document-much better.

Hanzyman, talk about getting crazy..its nerve wracking really..the embassy is making it more thrilling..its really taking so long now even you have a CO already.  Nothing we can do but wait patiently and let them take much time as they can ...as long as we are waiting for an approved visa application-it will surely all be worth it.


----------



## crislehne

Hi guys, how are everybody? Me still stressed with waiting, ive lodged mine june7, had CO aug.31 asked for addtl docs round sept. interviewed by CO via phone OCt. 2, asked another single doc last week oct.4, and till now I dont know if the CO is already satisfied coz havent heard from her since last week.. Am bit losing hope coz am so time pressured, i will give birth 10 weeks from now.. And i wanted to be beside my partner now... But its encouraging to see people struggling with the same issue... Hope to hear good news from anyone.. god bless everybody


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Hi guys, how are everybody? Me still stressed with waiting, ive lodged mine june7, had CO aug.31 asked for addtl docs round sept. interviewed by CO via phone OCt. 2, asked another single doc last week oct.4, and till now I dont know if the CO is already satisfied coz havent heard from her since last week.. Am bit losing hope coz am so time pressured, i will give birth 10 weeks from now.. And i wanted to be beside my partner now... But its encouraging to see people struggling with the same issue... Hope to hear good news from anyone.. god bless everybody


Hello crislehne, I know how hard is the feeling. I lodge mine march 29 had an personal interview last July 11 forwarded additional docs July 25. From then I didn't hear any from the embassy. Last week I did mail them and said my application is currently being assessed, today my husband mail them again cause he is getting mad, they replied it again mine is currently being assessed! Oh god we can't do anything but to wait.


----------



## crislehne

Mahal said:


> Hello crislehne, I know how hard is the feeling. I lodge mine march 29 had an personal interview last July 11 forwarded additional docs July 25. From then I didn't hear any from the embassy. Last week I did mail them and said my application is currently being assessed, today my husband mail them again cause he is getting mad, they replied it again mine is currently being assessed! Oh god we can't do anything but to wait.


Hi Mahal, I know you have been waiting longer than mine.. And I salute u for your patience.. i have just been waiting for 4 mos and truly irritated already. i called my CO again today to do subtle follow up, I always believe that sometimes u need to do some nudging for them to feel you, My CO is very nice lady, but i think these people doesnt feel the urgency we feel everyday of our loves, Ive mentioned to her that the waiting is stressing me more since am pregnant, and she said, oh so your pregnant, how many months? Wow so all along she didnt know.. The pressure to travel soon is killing me because if my due month come I cant travel anymore.. i pray that she will look on the case again, as she asked for addtl docs... Praying hard for decision next week.

I think mahal the calling to CO would be more efficient than email, but just be very courteous and choose the right words to say to avoid annoying them..


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Hi Mahal, I know you have been waiting longer than mine.. And I salute u for your patience.. i have just been waiting for 4 mos and truly irritated already. i called my CO again today to do subtle follow up, I always believe that sometimes u need to do some nudging for them to feel you, My CO is very nice lady, but i think these people doesnt feel the urgency we feel everyday of our loves, Ive mentioned to her that the waiting is stressing me more since am pregnant, and she said, oh so your pregnant, how many months? Wow so all along she didnt know.. The pressure to travel soon is killing me because if my due month come I cant travel anymore.. i pray that she will look on the case again, as she asked for addtl docs... Praying hard for decision next week.
> 
> I think mahal the calling to CO would be more efficient than email, but just be very courteous and choose the right words to say to avoid annoying them..


Hi if you don't mine may I know your co? I know maybe I will ring them next week if I didn't receive any updates this week.


----------



## jajp23

crislehne said:


> Hi Mahal, I know you have been waiting longer than mine.. And I salute u for your patience.. i have just been waiting for 4 mos and truly irritated already. i called my CO again today to do subtle follow up, I always believe that sometimes u need to do some nudging for them to feel you, My CO is very nice lady, but i think these people doesnt feel the urgency we feel everyday of our loves, Ive mentioned to her that the waiting is stressing me more since am pregnant, and she said, oh so your pregnant, how many months? Wow so all along she didnt know.. The pressure to travel soon is killing me because if my due month come I cant travel anymore.. i pray that she will look on the case again, as she asked for addtl docs... Praying hard for decision next week.
> 
> I think mahal the calling to CO would be more efficient than email, but just be very courteous and choose the right words to say to avoid annoying them..


Hi crislehne,

Quick question, how did you call your CO? Did she gave you her direct contact number?

Thanks!


----------



## Mahal

jajp23 said:


> Hi crislehne,
> 
> Quick question, how did you call your CO? Did she gave you her direct contact number?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi when you have already a co you will be given a extension number so you can follow up derectly to her.


----------



## jajp23

Mahal said:


> Hi when you have already a co you will be given a extension number so you can follow up derectly to her.


Hi Mahal,

Got the extension number but seems that the landline number is the one in the website.. There's no option to key-in the extension number.


----------



## Mahal

jajp23 said:


> Hi Mahal,
> 
> Got the extension number but seems that the landline number is the one in the website.. There's no option to key-in the extension number.


Oh I though it was, I never call them using the extension number.


----------



## jajp23

Mahal said:


> Oh I though it was, I never call them using the extension number.


So you have the direct line?


----------



## Mahal

jajp23 said:


> So you have the direct line?


No, do you guys used agent?


----------



## crislehne

jajp23 said:


> Hi crislehne,
> 
> Quick question, how did you call your CO? Did she gave you her direct contact number?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there.. Yah the CO gave her direct number.. And No I didnt used agent..


----------



## vch

FINALLY!!!  my de facto visa was granted today. The agent informed me to check my email and when I opened it I got the grant letter waiting for me. Good luck for everyone!  Lets continue to pray for everyone who is waiting for approval. 



Date of application: 10 APRIL 2012

Nationality: FILIPINO

Visa type: SPOUSE 309 DE FACTO

Offshore/onshore:OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 JUNE 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no):26 SEPTEMBER 2012

Date CO assigned: 15 MAY 2012

Date visa granted: 10 OCTOBER 2012


----------



## crislehne

vch said:


> FINALLY!!!  my de facto visa was granted today. The agent informed me to check my email and when I opened it I got the grant letter waiting for me. Good luck for everyone!  Lets continue to pray for everyone who is waiting for approval.
> 
> Date of application: 10 APRIL 2012
> 
> Nationality: FILIPINO
> 
> Visa type: SPOUSE 309 DE FACTO
> 
> Offshore/onshore:OFFSHORE
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 JUNE 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):26 OCTOBER 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15 MAY 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 10 OCTOBER 2012


Wow congrats.. Its nice to hear good news as always.. Thats a long wait also huh.. Kudos!


----------



## vch

crislehne said:


> Wow congrats.. Its nice to hear good news as always.. Thats a long wait also huh.. Kudos!


thank you!and do not worry i will include you on my prayers...just keep the Faith and God willing this week you might here the good news too!


----------



## vch

crislehne said:


> Wow congrats.. Its nice to hear good news as always.. Thats a long wait also huh.. Kudos!


yeah t'was a long wait too because me and my son were in Australia the time our CO asked for additional documents and we needed to finish our 3 months tourist visa...so all the waiting is super worth it! so just hang in there!


----------



## abc

vch said:


> FINALLY!!!  my de facto visa was granted today. The agent informed me to check my email and when I opened it I got the grant letter waiting for me. Good luck for everyone!  Lets continue to pray for everyone who is waiting for approval.
> 
> Date of application: 10 APRIL 2012
> 
> Nationality: FILIPINO
> 
> Visa type: SPOUSE 309 DE FACTO
> 
> Offshore/onshore:OFFSHORE
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 JUNE 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):26 OCTOBER 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15 MAY 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 10 OCTOBER 2012


Congrats vch.Im hopin were next in line ))


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Wow congrats.. Its nice to hear good news as always.. Thats a long wait also huh.. Kudos!


Congratulations! Hope ours will be grant soon.


----------



## mrsl

congatulations!!!!


----------



## djdba188

Wow just received email from embassy requesting a form 80 and original NBI form. Will be sending them early next week. Looks like things are progressing !!


----------



## abc

djdba188 said:


> Wow just received email from embassy requesting a form 80 and original NBI form. Will be sending them early next week. Looks like things are progressing !!


May I ask why need form 80?Whats about on these forms?


----------



## Princess

abc said:


> May I ask why need form 80?Whats about on these forms?


Form 80 is the "Personal Particulars" form which is for security purposes/information since we are from a high risk country. Hence, they ask it. I believe not everyone submitted the same but in most cases, it is. 

I submitted mine with the application form. I hope they are satisfied with the details in it as it requires a lot of information especially if you have been traveling in and out of Philippines.


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> Wow just received email from embassy requesting a form 80 and original NBI form. Will be sending them early next week. Looks like things are progressing !!


Congratulations!!! Happy to hear most applications in our batch is moving forward 

Well expect the grant sooner!


----------



## missinmahubby

Hi guys,


I'm leaving Sydney on December and will lodge my PMV in our country, does anyone knows what documents needed to change my surname using hubby's surname? And how long does it takes to get the medical results once taken? Do they give the results afterwards or are they the one who assigned to forward those results to the embassy?


----------



## abc

Princess said:


> Form 80 is the "Personal Particulars" form which is for security purposes/information since we are from a high risk country. Hence, they ask it. I believe not everyone submitted the same but in most cases, it is.
> 
> I submitted mine with the application form. I hope they are satisfied with the details in it as it requires a lot of information especially if you have been traveling in and out of Philippines.


Yes a bit strange coz not all here ask there co to submit form 80 )))


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm leaving Sydney on December and will lodge my PMV in our country, does anyone knows what documents needed to change my surname using hubby's surname? And how long does it takes to get the medical results once taken? Do they give the results afterwards or are they the one who assigned to forward those results to the embassy?


Got this information for your passport renewal using your spouse name:
_For spouse of foreign national who would like to use their married surname:
Marriage Contract (MC) in Security Paper (SECPA) issued by the National Statistics Office (NSO) or Certified True Copy (CTC) of MC issued by the Local Civil Registrar (LCR) and duly authenticated by NSO. Transcribed Marriage Contract from the LCR is required when entries in NSO Marriage Contract are blurred or unreadable. 
Report of Marriage duly authenticated by NSO if married abroad 
Original and photocopy of Commission of Filipino Overseas (CFO) Guidance and Counseling Certificate of Attendance (required for first time applicants or renewal of passport to be used for the first time the surname of the husband)_​
For more information, this is the website of DFA Philippines.

For your medical, you have to lodge your PMV application first and wait for acknowledgement letter. Normally, the health request is attached to the email they will send to you and you will see the list of the medical required eg, Chest X-ray, HIV test and Medical Exam. The panel doctors will then submit the results via electronic to the department in Australia.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krissybaby

djdba188 said:


> Wow just received email from embassy requesting a form 80 and original NBI form. Will be sending them early next week. Looks like things are progressing !!


Your fiancee is in Cebu right? you can let her go directly to the Via center and submit the additional documents ..The earlier the better!  looks like good news are coming your way very soon!


----------



## missinmahubby

Thanks Princess! The link you sent to me helps heaps! I


Hmnnn, any idea how long they'll gonna send an acknowledgement letter after lodgement? Are you still waiting for your grant letter? Hoping for the best for everyone here!


----------



## abc

Princess said:


> Got this information for your passport renewal using your spouse name:
> For spouse of foreign national who would like to use their married surname:
> Marriage Contract (MC) in Security Paper (SECPA) issued by the National Statistics Office (NSO) or Certified True Copy (CTC) of MC issued by the Local Civil Registrar (LCR) and duly authenticated by NSO. Transcribed Marriage Contract from the LCR is required when entries in NSO Marriage Contract are blurred or unreadable.
> Report of Marriage duly authenticated by NSO if married abroad
> Original and photocopy of Commission of Filipino Overseas (CFO) Guidance and Counseling Certificate of Attendance (required for first time applicants or renewal of passport to be used for the first time the surname of the husband)
> 
> For more information, this is the website of DFA Philippines.
> 
> For your medical, you have to lodge your PMV application first and wait for acknowledgement letter. Normally, the health request is attached to the email they will send to you and you will see the list of the medical required eg, Chest X-ray, HIV test and Medical Exam. The panel doctors will then submit the results via electronic to the department in Australia.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks princess it will help heaps of us here who want to change there passport in their married surname.Like ya when I lodge my documents I used my old passport without change my married surname


----------



## abc

missinmahubby said:


> Thanks Princess! The link you sent to me helps heaps! I
> 
> Hmnnn, any idea how long they'll gonna send an acknowledgement letter after lodgement? Are you still waiting for your grant letter? Hoping for the best for everyone here!


In my case I received my acknowledgment letter two days after lodge the docs


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Thanks Princess! The link you sent to me helps heaps! I
> 
> Hmnnn, any idea how long they'll gonna send an acknowledgement letter after lodgement? Are you still waiting for your grant letter? Hoping for the best for everyone here!


Acknowledgement letter comes within a week after you lodge your application. By then you can go for medical. You do not have to do anything after the medical as the panel doctors will send your medical results to the department.
I received my acknowledgment letter already last July 2012. Running 12 weeks now. Hope to hear from them by next week.


----------



## missinmahubby

Hmnnn gosh! That's quick not bad at all.! Im on a mixed emotions! It's killing me knowing I'll be away from my asawa and the period of waiting. Do we need to do some joint account since I'll be away from him? Sorry to bother guys, but please help me. I'm being delirious now


----------



## djdba188

Princess said:


> Form 80 is the "Personal Particulars" form which is for security purposes/information since we are from a high risk country. Hence, they ask it. I believe not everyone submitted the same but in most cases, it is.
> 
> I submitted mine with the application form. I hope they are satisfied with the details in it as it requires a lot of information especially if you have been traveling in and out of Philippines.


Ok QUESTION for you all that are applying for PMV 300..on the form 80 at Question 23 - Part B - Partners details. If we are not married yet should we be filling that question in?


----------



## Princess

abc said:


> Thanks princess it will help heaps of us here who want to change there passport in their married surname.Like ya when I lodge my documents I used my old passport without change my married surname


You're welcome!


----------



## missinmahubby

Princess said:


> Acknowledgement letter comes within a week after you lodge your application. By then you can go for medical. You do not have to do anything after the medical as the panel doctors will send your medical results to the department.
> I received my acknowledgment letter already last July 2012. Running 12 weeks now. Hope to hear from them by next week.


Wow your nearly to get you visa! In so happy for you! Thats quite long to be away from ur loved one!


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> Ok QUESTION for you all that are applying for PMV 300..on the form 80 at Question 23 - Part B - Partners details. If we are not married yet should we be filling that question in?


Yes, you will have to. Partner is like defacto, spouse and engaged categories, I believe


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Wow your nearly to get you visa! In so happy for you! Thats quite long to be away from ur loved one!


"Nearly to get my visa" hopefully in God's grace!!!!

Fortunately I am here In Australia now with hubby and we are waiting for my visa grant together. It helps to be together during the processing period too. But honestly, we never talk about it in a depressing manner but just patiently waiting for it as we know it will come in the right time. I always believe to sort things out "slowly but surely". Just keeping myself busy at the moment!

All the best to you and everyone!


----------



## elsiemf

This forum is very helpful. I've been patiently waiting too since April. I miss my fiance very much. Goodluck to us all!

Date of application: 13 APRIL 2012
Applied from: Philippines, Manila
Visa type: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa
Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 APRIL 2012
Police check submitted (yes/no):24 AUGUST 2012
Date CO assigned: 18 JULY 2012


----------



## missinmahubby

Princess said:


> "Nearly to get my visa" hopefully in God's grace!!!!
> 
> Fortunately I am here In Australia now with hubby and we are waiting for my visa grant together. It helps to be together during the processing period too. But honestly, we never talk about it in a depressing manner but just patiently waiting for it as we know it will come in the right time. I always believe to sort things out "slowly but surely". Just keeping myself busy at the moment!
> 
> All the best to you and everyone!


Ohhh how lucky you are the ! Happy for that! So you also applied for tourist visa after lodging ur PMV? Is that right? May I know what type of tourist visa as I have less information about tourist visa? We are also thinking about getting tourist after lodging my PMV. Would that help?


----------



## djdba188

*Form 80 question on PMV*



IMkddj said:


> Welcome
> 
> Regards,
> IMkddj


Hi - just reading your thread ... - our case officer just requested form 80 - we are applying for PMV 300 - so I was wondering about Question 23 part B - Partners details - should this be filled in or left blank as we are not yet married?

Any help much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Hmnnn gosh! That's quick not bad at all.! Im on a mixed emotions! It's killing me knowing I'll be away from my asawa and the period of waiting. Do we need to do some joint account since I'll be away from him? Sorry to bother guys, but please help me. I'm being delirious now


Joint account will help of course. It is one of the aspects the department requires as relationship evidence as this covers your life together in the future.

But in our case, we haven't sorted this out before application since I am in Philippines and sorting out the joint account in my hubby's bank is quite a pain. Last year when I was here, we applied for the joint account but I was denied as I only have one identification (only passport) and they require 2. They only accept 1 identification card when you apply for joint account within 15 days upon arrival in Australia. So last year we haven't, I went home on 2011 (PI) applied the spouse visa on 2012, come here again as tourist visa, applied for joint account within a week, it was processed, then applied for more credit cards, was successful, so now I have also the utility bills under my name which is one of the relationship evidence too if they require for more (in case). Just so happy that relationship evidences are just keep on piling up!


----------



## crislehne

Princess said:


> "Nearly to get my visa" hopefully in God's grace!!!!
> 
> Fortunately I am here In Australia now with hubby and we are waiting for my visa grant together. It helps to be together during the processing period too. But honestly, we never talk about it in a depressing manner but just patiently waiting for it as we know it will come in the right time. I always believe to sort things out "slowly but surely". Just keeping myself busy at the moment!
> 
> All the best to you and everyone!


Hi just curious, how come your in Au? Did u lodged the application there? Coz as I know if u lodge it here, you should also bein the phils to have the visa..


----------



## crislehne

Princess said:


> "Nearly to get my visa" hopefully in God's grace!!!!
> 
> Fortunately I am here In Australia now with hubby and we are waiting for my visa grant together. It helps to be together during the processing period too. But honestly, we never talk about it in a depressing manner but just patiently waiting for it as we know it will come in the right time. I always believe to sort things out "slowly but surely". Just keeping myself busy at the moment!
> 
> All the best to you and everyone!


Hi there.. Just curious.. How come youre in AU? Did you lodged your application there? Coz as I know you should be in the Phils when the visa decision comes out?


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Ohhh how lucky you are the ! Happy for that! So you also applied for tourist visa after lodging ur PMV? Is that right? May I know what type of tourist visa as I have less information about tourist visa? We are also thinking about getting tourist after lodging my PMV. Would that help?


I applied for Spouse Visa 309.

Tourist visa in Philippines is not so bad now. From 15 days processing, now it's down to 10 working days processing time only.

Use this tourist visa checklist should you wish to apply in the future.

This is the 48R application form for your tourist visa.

Note: Always download forms from the immi.gov.au website as they update the forms regularly.


----------



## Princess

crislehne said:


> Hi there.. Just curious.. How come youre in AU? Did you lodged your application there? Coz as I know you should be in the Phils when the visa decision comes out?


Lodged it in Philippines then come here as tourist visa to be with hubby.

I will just go back home in PI once I am told to do so for the visa decision.


----------



## missinmahubby

crislehne said:


> Hi just curious, how come your in Au? Did u lodged the application there? Coz as I know if u lodge it here, you should also bein the phils to have the visa..


I'm in a working visa here when I met my lovely hubby. Fortunately, immigration told us that we can lodge it onshore but I'm having trouble with my boss ( diplomat) who doesnt want me to touch anything on my visa until I get back to PI. Such an awful feeling! Well, I dont wanna have any bad records so I'll give way for them. So yeah, I'll lodge it in PI.


----------



## Princess

elsiemf said:


> This forum is very helpful. I've been patiently waiting too since April. I miss my fiance very much. Goodluck to us all!
> 
> Date of application: 13 APRIL 2012
> Applied from: Philippines, Manila
> Visa type: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 APRIL 2012
> Police check submitted (yes/no):24 AUGUST 2012
> Date CO assigned: 18 JULY 2012


All the best elsie! you will hear from them very soon! be positive!


----------



## crislehne

Princess said:


> Lodged it in Philippines then come here as tourist visa to be with hubby.
> 
> I will just go back home in PI once I am told to do so for the visa decision.


Oh I should have thought that.. Hmm coz I thought you cant travel again in AU once u lodged the partner visa.. Anyway, hopefully our decision will come out soon..thanks


----------



## missinmahubby

Princess said:


> I applied for Spouse Visa 309.
> 
> Tourist visa in Philippines is not so bad now. From 15 days processing, now it's down to 10 working days processing time only.
> 
> Use this tourist visa checklist should you wish to apply in the future.
> 
> This is the 48R application form for your tourist visa.
> 
> Note: Always download forms from the immi.gov.au website as they update the forms regularly.


Imma
See that later tonight! Anyways thanks Princess! My bad I replied on Chrilene thats for you. Sorry ^_^


----------



## Princess

missinmahubby said:


> Imma
> See that later tonight! Anyways thanks Princess! My bad I replied on Chrilene thats for you. Sorry ^_^


no worries! all the best!!


----------



## djdba188

Ok just to answer my own question ( LOL! ) just got off the phone with a really noce chap from DIAC here in Melbourne.

He said No for the purpose of immigration a partner is a spouse or de-facto ...


----------



## djdba188

BTW everyome what is a diac HAP id?


----------



## briana

any updates everyone? 








[/url]


----------



## elsiemf

Princess said:


> All the best elsie! you will hear from them very soon! be positive!


Thanks Princess!


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> BTW everyome what is a diac HAP id?


your health check reference number which will be used for your health assessment


----------



## Princess

elsiemf said:


> Thanks Princess!


you're welcome!


----------



## Mahal

elsiemf said:


> This forum is very helpful. I've been patiently waiting too since April. I miss my fiance very much. Goodluck to us all!
> 
> Date of application: 13 APRIL 2012
> Applied from: Philippines, Manila
> Visa type: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):25 APRIL 2012
> Police check submitted (yes/no):24 AUGUST 2012
> Date CO assigned: 18 JULY 2012


Hi there, waiting is killing me promise! I've been waiting since first week of April!! We just hope that everything is worth the wait. Keep praying


----------



## elsiemf

Mahal said:


> Hi there, waiting is killing me promise! I've been waiting since first week of April!! We just hope that everything is worth the wait. Keep praying


So true! My fiance and I are praying really hard. I have my 2 kids included in the application. My daughter had primary complex maybe that's why it's taking so long. Although, the embassy did not ask for more tests and documentation. Another delaying factor was my fiance got the police check directly from a police station and not at the AFP site so we had to wait for another month. But all docs are with them now. I just hope to receive the grant letter soon.


----------



## hanzyman

briana said:


> any updates everyone?


Of course i was not able to resist and sent an email to inquire again. Their reply stated that my application is now in it's final stage (whatever that means). Hopefully i'll have some good news soon. How about yours?


----------



## Mahal

hanzyman said:


> Of course i was not able to resist and sent an email to inquire again. Their reply stated that my application is now in it's final stage (whatever that means). Hopefully i'll have some good news soon. How about yours?


My hubby just email my co they reply...your wife application has been referred to senior migration officer we will correspond to your agent in due time.... Isn't that stressing? I'll just give them the time they need.


----------



## Mahal

elsiemf said:


> So true! My fiance and I are praying really hard. I have my 2 kids included in the application. My daughter had primary complex maybe that's why it's taking so long. Although, the embassy did not ask for more tests and documentation. Another delaying factor was my fiance got the police check directly from a police station and not at the AFP site so we had to wait for another month. But all docs are with them now. I just hope to receive the grant letter soon.


Hi there, in my case there is someone who try to dob me in. They email me today that my application has been referred to senior migration officer for further assessment they will correspond to our agent in due time, another months to wait.


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, haven't mailed them again yet, I'll just wait until their next website update (most likely by month-end or early October) and hope that we're already included. Then, maybe I'll wait for a week or two before sending another mail.


Any updates Wishful ? Hope we will hear some good news very soon!


----------



## krissybaby

hanzyman said:


> I believe it was the 22nd of June, i'm not 100% sure since i didn't want to think of it that much so we won't be stressed out.. I see that yours is a 309, mine is a PMV if that makes any difference..


Hi Hanzyman,

I just want to know the exact date written on your acknowledgement letter sent by the embassy after you lodge it at via center ? Thats the lodgement date


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Any updates Wishful ? Hope we will hear some good news very soon!


Hi krissybaby, haven't heard from them since my last post regarding my medical results. Hope we can hear from them this coming week. If you don't mind me asking, what was their exact wording on the "assessed" part of their response? Mine was "your application has been assessed and we are currently awaiting for your Health Clearance".


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Hi krissybaby, haven't heard from them since my last post regarding my medical results. Hope we can hear from them this coming week. If you don't mind me asking, what was their exact wording on the "assessed" part of their response? Mine was "your application has been assessed and we are currently awaiting for your Health Clearance".


Hi wishful! Im not really sure about their wording but being assessed is positive for a start according to my own understanding...

They gave me my COs name but says that my CO will contact me asap if she needs more info or additional dox.. So lets crossed our fingers and toes that we are near the approval date

Do u have any ailments that u wrote on the application form? just cant understand y u are having the old school way of medical. . .hope all is well!


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful! Im not really sure about their wording but being assessed is positive for a start according to my own understanding...
> 
> They gave me my COs name but says that my CO will contact me asap if she needs more info or additional dox.. So lets crossed our fingers and toes that we are near the approval date
> 
> Do u have any ailments that u wrote on the application form? just cant understand y u are having the old school way of medical. . .hope all is well!


I'm just trying to see if the embassy is sending canned mails vs custom-made ones. Since "has been assessed" and "is being assessed" seem to be different stages already.

I didn't write anything on my application in the Health part. It might be because of the occupation I indicated: Technology Specialist. They could have interpreted it as medical related though I clarified it in VIA as IT Specialist.


----------



## hanzyman

krissybaby said:


> Hi Hanzyman,
> 
> I just want to know the exact date written on your acknowledgement letter sent by the embassy after you lodge it at via center ? Thats the lodgement date


It was received by the embassy on June 22.


----------



## somerandom

still waiting to hear anything from co


----------



## allansarh

krissybaby said:


> Hi Hanzyman,
> 
> I just want to know the exact date written on your acknowledgement letter sent by the embassy after you lodge it at via center ? Thats the lodgement date


Hi kissy baby,
Just wanna sk something, after u done your medical did the embassy inform or email u if they recieve the result of your medical? one thing also if they requested for additional dox do they inform u that they recieve that? just wondering i had my medical last 26th sept. then the nurse told me 7 to 10 working days my medical result will be in the mebassy already, its already been 13 working days now they dont inform me if they got the result of my medical and the single status...
Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## Paigz

allansarh said:


> Hi kissy baby,
> Just wanna sk something, after u done your medical did the embassy inform or email u if they recieve the result of your medical? one thing also if they requested for additional dox do they inform u that they recieve that? just wondering i had my medical last 26th sept. then the nurse told me 7 to 10 working days my medical result will be in the mebassy already, its already been 13 working days now they dont inform me if they got the result of my medical and the single status...
> Thanks and God Bless us all...


Hi allansarh!

I just want to give answers with your queries to krissybaby.
-The embassy will not inform you if they already have your medical result/s as well as additional documents. They do not acknowledge that even if they already received it.
-Your CO (if you already have) will be the one to inform you if your documents are already complete (case to case basis 'coz other CO's do not contact applicants base from this thread).
-If the clinic didn't contact you up until now, based from the date of your medical exam-- your results are for sure forwarded to the embassy.
--But if you want to make sure, just call the clinic and ask for your results.

Hope I answered your questions clearly. 

God bless us all!


----------



## krissybaby

allansarh said:


> Hi kissy baby,
> Just wanna sk something, after u done your medical did the embassy inform or email u if they recieve the result of your medical? one thing also if they requested for additional dox do they inform u that they recieve that? just wondering i had my medical last 26th sept. then the nurse told me 7 to 10 working days my medical result will be in the mebassy already, its already been 13 working days now they dont inform me if they got the result of my medical and the single status...
> Thanks and God Bless us all...


Hi allansarh,

Paigz is right they will not email u or inform you about anything if you wont ask about it. If you didnt get any text message from the clinic or embassy, you have met the health requirements..usually within 10 working days as per my experience ( I was advised by the embassy to take a fresh medical examination cause the one i passed expired last september 29 2012). After 10 days I emailed them asking any information or update regarding my application ..then they replied saying that they received my medical results from the panel doctors and I meet the health requirement. But if the clinic didnt ask for any re-take or another examination until now, that means you passed the medical.  Best of luck. God bless!


----------



## krissybaby

somerandom said:


> still waiting to hear anything from co


Hi Somerandom,

Ive read your previous post, have you passed the additional documents that the embassy asked for? If you did, I guess its just a little time to wait ...stay positive!


----------



## somerandom

krissybaby said:


> Hi Somerandom,
> 
> Ive read your previous post, have you passed the additional documents that the embassy asked for? If you did, I guess its just a little time to wait ...stay positive!


the only document that wasn't able to be sent was the police report from Lebanon of which was the previous job 2 years in Lebanon work visa..

applied to the Lebanon embassy for a report, told we will need to wait 6-12 months to receive the document...

is it likely the Australian embassy would wait for that long ?


----------



## krissybaby

somerandom said:


> the only document that wasn't able to be sent was the police report from Lebanon of which was the previous job 2 years in Lebanon work visa..
> 
> applied to the Lebanon embassy for a report, told we will need to wait 6-12 months to receive the document...
> 
> is it likely the Australian embassy would wait for that long ?


Hi somerandon,

I guess if thats what they asked for, maybe thats what they needed to make the final decision..You just need to call or email the embassy and talk with your CO. Tell the CO thats the case and scan and send the document that Lebanon embassy sent u so that you know what your CO thinks about the situation and also you CO will know that you are working to get that single document also.


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> Hi allansarh,
> 
> Paigz is right they will not email u or inform you about anything if you wont ask about it. If you didnt get any text message from the clinic or embassy, you have met the health requirements..usually within 10 working days as per my experience ( I was advised by the embassy to take a fresh medical examination cause the one i passed expired last september 29 2012). After 10 days I emailed them asking any information or update regarding my application ..then they replied saying that they received my medical results from the panel doctors and I meet the health requirement. But if the clinic didnt ask for any re-take or another examination until now, that means you passed the medical.  Best of luck. God bless!


Hi krissybaby!

We have the same case, I and my 2 kids also had our medical examination (again) on Aug. 6th, 2012 because our first medical was dated Sept. 21, 2011.

I was interviewed by my CO on Thursday, she asked for additional evidences like bank statement/s and statutory declarations from the people who know our relationship here in the Philippines and any evidences that I think might be a strong proof of our relationship (she told me that evidences are minimal). My agent in AU forwarded the case to a principal migration officer, also told me that the CO may be new to her job (but told our agent that I'll just send what the CO is asking).

I'm going to our province on Tuesday to get a bank certification of our old joint account and ask my friends and sister to sign and make a declaration re. our relationship. I'm also planning to send the duplicate copy of my husband's additional beneficiary in SSS which I think a big proof/evidence that we are married for almost 8 years now.

I'll go directly to VIA Centre in Makati on Wednesday to submit those additional documents 'coz I'm worried that it will take long if I'll ask to pick the documents up. Hope after my CO receives the additional documents that I'll be sending, she'll decide right away.


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> My hubby just email my co they reply...your wife application has been referred to senior migration officer we will correspond to your agent in due time.... Isn't that stressing? I'll just give them the time they need.


Hi Mahal, how r u doing? Hope all is well. Hang on girl...everything will be ok! We will have our victory in the end of this trial! Cheer up girl!


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Hi Mahal, how r u doing? Hope all is well. Hang on girl...everything will be ok! We will have our victory in the end of this trial! Cheer up girl!


Hello krissybabay, thank u girl for asking and concern, I know everything is going to be ok maybe we all missed our partners thàts why days gets so slow and stressing. How's ur application?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hello krissybabay, thank u girl for asking and concern, I know everything is going to be ok maybe we all missed our partners thàts why days gets so slow and stressing. How's ur application?


Hi Mahal,

Very true, the waiting part becomes more and more painful when ur future depends on it. Lets just make the most of our time here in our hometown cause for sure will miss it heaps when we r in Oz.  As they say now a days, its more fun in Pinas! Hehe


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Hi Mahal,
> 
> Very true, the waiting part becomes more and more painful when ur future depends on it. Lets just make the most of our time here in our hometown cause for sure will miss it heaps when we r in Oz.  As they say now a days, its more fun in Pinas! Hehe


Yeah, try to keep my self busy, I just enjoy every single day with my family.hope and pray everything doing is well. Are u in Manila?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Yeah, try to keep my self busy, I just enjoy every single day with my family.hope and pray everything doing is well. Are u in Manila?


Im from Bukidnon here in mindanao..yeah just enjoy everyday!


----------



## allansarh

To Paigz thank you for the reply i really appriciated...by the way i dont have assigned C.O still waiting for just been in 4 weeks after i lodge my application,so hoping to hear from them about about assigned C.O..
@ kissybaby so u mean to say i will ring or email the embassy ask them if they recieved my CENOMAR and medical result..is that u mean to say?
Thank you for replying...


----------



## krissybaby

allansarh said:


> To Paigz thank you for the reply i really appriciated...by the way i dont have assigned C.O still waiting for just been in 4 weeks after i lodge my application,so hoping to hear from them about about assigned C.O..
> @ kissybaby so u mean to say i will ring or email the embassy ask them if they recieved my CENOMAR and medical result..is that u mean to say?
> Thank you for replying...


If u want but do it when u reached 8weeks after lodgement. For sure if theres smething wrong with ur medical u, the clinic would have been in contact with u already.


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Im from Bukidnon here in mindanao..yeah just enjoy everyday!


Hi krissybaby good am hehe too early! Just one question if you don't mine in your own knowledge what is that mean if they said my application is referred to senior migration officer? So curious


----------



## champagne

Hi.. Is there anyone here that lodged their visa in or a week before 20 July 2012?

in the australian embassy manila website.. it says there that they are processing, allocating/assessing applications lodged between June 29-July 20..
does this mean that they are trying to open our cases after 2 and half months of lodgement?

anyone here been contacted with their case officers? any other further docs that they've asked for? in our acknowledgement letter they didnt ask for our cenomar and birth cert of the sponsor.. only the applicants birth cert.. We just want to submit all the required docs so in time that they open our pmv app everything is complete...

Thanks...


----------



## krissybaby

champagne said:


> Hi.. Is there anyone here that lodged their visa in or a week before 20 July 2012?
> 
> in the australian embassy manila website.. it says there that they are processing, allocating/assessing applications lodged between June 29-July 20..
> does this mean that they are trying to open our cases after 2 and half months of lodgement?
> 
> anyone here been contacted with their case officers? any other further docs that they've asked for? in our acknowledgement letter they didnt ask for our cenomar and birth cert of the sponsor.. only the applicants birth cert.. We just want to submit all the required docs so in time that they open our pmv app everything is complete...
> 
> Thanks...


Good morning Champagne! As for my knowledge from the acknowledgement letter they sent me, they attached pdf file with an instruction on how to order online for all NsO certificates. . . CENOMAR is also knwn as Certificate of singleness which as of my own understanding its stated as one of the requirement for sponsor and applicant if u r applying for PMV... but if u r applying for Spousal 309(married here in Philippines) the Cenomar will become Marriage advisory that can also be ordered online NsO. I knw its nt part of the written requirement but ive knwn about if by reading some applicants' archive concern in this forum. So might aswell provide everything.

Did u receive an email frm ur CO? When was ur application got acknowledged?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hi krissybaby good am hehe too early! Just one question if you don't mine in your own knowledge what is that mean if they said my application is referred to senior migration officer? So curious


Good morning Mahal, ive read and knew about senior migration officer through Vch's application..it means ur application was escalated to a senior staff with much more experiences to be able to decide with the complexity of ur application. Smetimes they call it final stage(not sure) ..whatever it means lets just be grateful that ur app is moving and trust the embassy that they are doing their best to finalise ur application. Lets pray for it! God bless


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Good morning Mahal, ive read and knew about senior migration officer through Vch's application..it means ur application was escalated to a senior staff with much more experiences to be able to decide with the complexity of ur application. Smetimes they call it final stage(not sure) ..whatever it means lets just be grateful that ur app is moving and trust the embassy that they are doing their best to finalise ur application. Lets pray for it! God bless


Hello krissy, ya even though waiting is killing me at least now I know the embassy is working on my application. I'm hoping that when I reach the 9 month mark or before it they will made a victorious decision. Thanks girl godbless us all... Cheers


----------



## krissybaby

Any updates for june applicants?


----------



## vechay

Hi Krissybaby

Just today I'm officially in the "more evidences required" boat. 

Our CO is requesting for more joint financial docs:
- Lease Agreement, which unfortunately doesn't have my name on it as I was still based in Australia when we decided to rent our place, and we didn't bother updating the lease when we had it renewed for a few times now.
- Utilities, none under my name either as I didn't have the required Phil gov issued ids back then
- I can only provide more details on our joint account, and my aussie bank and credit card statements

On the brighter side, our medical is ok. Just need to do a bit more leg work on financial stuff.


Hope someone from our batch will have a grant in the next few days. 


God bless


----------



## Princess

vechay said:


> Hi Krissybaby
> 
> Just today I'm officially in the "more evidences required" boat.
> 
> Our CO is requesting for more joint financial docs:
> - Lease Agreement, which unfortunately doesn't have my name on it as I was still based in Australia when we decided to rent our place, and we didn't bother updating the lease when we had it renewed for a few times now.
> - Utilities, none under my name either as I didn't have the required Phil gov issued ids back then
> - I can only provide more details on our joint account, and my aussie bank and credit card statements
> 
> On the brighter side, our medical is ok. Just need to do a bit more leg work on financial stuff.
> 
> Hope someone from our batch will have a grant in the next few days.
> 
> God bless


Lucky you Vechay! You're nearly there! hehehe 

I have noticed there's quite a few in our batch that were contacted by CO for additional docs or such. But I haven't heard anything yet, I believe Krissy as well. Now, all I can do is wait for what's next.


----------



## krissybaby

Princess said:


> Lucky you Vechay! You're nearly there! hehehe
> 
> I have noticed there's quite a few in our batch that were contacted by CO for additional docs or such. But I haven't heard anything yet, I believe Krissy as well. Now, all I can do is wait for what's next.


Hi vechay, are u applying for spousal 309 or defacto?


----------



## wishful

briana said:


> any updates everyone?


Hi briana, any updates since you sent additional requirements?


----------



## allansarh

krissybaby said:


> If u want but do it when u reached 8weeks after lodgement. For sure if theres smething wrong with ur medical u, the clinic would have been in contact with u already.


Hi good morning everyone, your right krissy if something wrong with my medical the clinic will contact me already, maybe i should wait untill December before email them and ask diba..Thank you...God Bless us all..


----------



## Princess

any updates anyone?


----------



## Paigz

Visa granted today together with krissybaby (sorry krissybaby excited much!). Permanent Residency was approved more than an hour ago.. Soooo happy!

Sent additional documents yesterday directly at VIA Centre, now it was already decided. GOD is so good!

Hope to wish u all luck in the coming days!


----------



## Princess

Paigz said:


> Visa granted today together with krissybaby (sorry krissybaby excited much!). Permanent Residency was approved more than an hour ago.. Soooo happy!
> 
> Sent additional documents yesterday directly at VIA Centre, now it was already decided. GOD is so good!
> 
> Hope to wish u all luck in the coming days!


wow! PR approved right away! awesome!


----------



## Princess

and congratulations to Krissy as well! 309 visa approved today too!! sorry girl I can't help it!! we're all so happy for both of you Paigz and Krissy!!!!


----------



## Princess

Anymore good news guys?? hihi!!!!


----------



## mrsl

Congrats krissy.......


----------



## allansarh

Paigz said:


> Visa granted today together with krissybaby (sorry krissybaby excited much!). Permanent Residency was approved more than an hour ago.. Soooo happy!
> 
> Sent additional documents yesterday directly at VIA Centre, now it was already decided. GOD is so good!
> 
> Hope to wish u all luck in the coming days!


Congrats to you Paigz and also to kissybaby....
Just wondering,can i ask this question? is it true when u use an agent u dont need a C.O? as i observe here in the forum the applicant use agent i dont see they have their C.O and in with in 4 to 5 months the visa was granted..
God Bless us all who still waiting for the visa approval..Hope we are next on the line...


----------



## crislehne

Congratulations to krissybaby and Paigz.. Long wait is over.. Hope mine too.. Cheers girls


----------



## Paigz

Princess said:


> and congratulations to Krissy as well! 309 visa approved today too!! sorry girl I can't help it!! we're all so happy for both of you Paigz and Krissy!!!!


Thanks! Yours will be next for sure..


----------



## mrsl

as well to you paigz.....congrats....btw, is your visa 309? did u say your PR approved today or temp??? and how about krissy???


----------



## Princess

allansarh said:


> Congrats to you Paigz and also to kissybaby....
> Just wondering,can i ask this question? is it true when u use an agent u dont need a C.O? as i observe here in the forum the applicant use agent i dont see they have their C.O and in with in 4 to 5 months the visa was granted..
> God Bless us all who still waiting for the visa approval..Hope we are next on the line...


I believe everyone has a CO as they are the one assessing your application. They are the ones checking your documents. Agents only help you compile your documents and advice you the best way possible to complete your application requirements. They are the ones also who are in contact with the CO and just relay the info to you (applicant). If my case isn't complicated, I would lodged it myself.


----------



## Princess

crislehne said:


> Congratulations to krissybaby and Paigz.. Long wait is over.. Hope mine too.. Cheers girls


Will have ours very very soon Cris!


----------



## jajp23

Paigz said:


> Visa granted today together with krissybaby (sorry krissybaby excited much!). Permanent Residency was approved more than an hour ago.. Soooo happy!
> 
> Sent additional documents yesterday directly at VIA Centre, now it was already decided. GOD is so good!
> 
> Hope to wish u all luck in the coming days!


Wow congratz Paigz and Krissybaby!!! That's really good news! Hopefully we're next in line


----------



## Paigz

allansarh said:


> Congrats to you Paigz and also to kissybaby....
> Just wondering,can i ask this question? is it true when u use an agent u dont need a C.O? as i observe here in the forum the applicant use agent i dont see they have their C.O and in with in 4 to 5 months the visa was granted..
> God Bless us all who still waiting for the visa approval..Hope we are next on the line...


Thanks!

No, I used an agent but I have a CO.. You will be having CO's even if you have an agent because CO's are the one who decide for your visa and not the agent..


----------



## Paigz

crislehne said:


> Congratulations to krissybaby and Paigz.. Long wait is over.. Hope mine too.. Cheers girls


Thanks! Sending positive vibes to you..


----------



## Paigz

mrsl said:


> as well to you paigz.....congrats....btw, is your visa 309? did u say your PR approved today or temp??? and how about krissy???


Thanks!

It's a permanent residency. Indefinite stay in Australia, no more 2 years provisional or assessing time. I think Krissy's visa is also permanent, just not exact if her visa is the same with ours. I haven't asked her yet, but she told me it's permanent..


----------



## Princess

Paigz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a permanent residency. Indefinite stay in Australia, no more 2 years provisional or assessing time. I think Krissy's visa is also permanent, just not exact if her visa is the same with ours. I haven't asked her yet, but she told me it's permanent..


It is permanent stay but I believe our first 2 years is "subclass 309 temporary residency" sis. On our 2nd year, we will be assessed again (but we do not need to apply for this) before they give us our "subclass 100 permanent residency" if the relationship is still ongoing (of course it will be). PR will be automatically be process on our 2nd year. The immi will send us the documentation they need so our PR will be processed.
But of course, there are cases that PR is being given when the 2 yr TR has been waived. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Paigz

Princess said:


> It is permanent stay but I believe our first 2 years is "subclass 309 temporary residency" sis. On our 2nd year, we will be assessed again (but we do not need to apply for this) before they give us our "subclass 100 permanent residency" if the relationship is still ongoing (of course it will be). PR will be automatically be process on our 2nd year. The immi will send us the documentation they need so our PR will be processed.
> But of course, there are cases that PR is being given when the 2 yr TR has been waived. Congrats!!!!


Hi Princess! My visa is already "permanent residency visa" because we are already 8 years married. The agent told us that before she applied for our visa. It's a partner migrant wherein my visa when granted will be the same with my husband.

I'm sorry, krissybaby's visa is not permanent it's still provisional. Sorry my mistake.


----------



## krissybaby

The most memorable 16 weeks of my LIFE! lol..my *Spouse 309 (provisional) was granted* just this afternoon. I was on the bus going home and decided to check my email ..When I saw immigration's email, I just stare and cant catch my breathe, just shouted YES!!! thank you LORD!! everyone stare at me and looked at me weird. BUT i didnt care!! lol ...I was the happiest person ever!!!  its so overwhelming ... For those who are still waiting just be a little more patient and if you passed the 8 week mark, make sure to send email of update to the embassy and ask kindly for the status of your application ...give it a week interval of each inquiry so that you wont get in trouble. God bless everyone!  Thank you for this forum..it had helped me a lot !


----------



## Jonacp

Hello everyone just new this furom but always read all post here everyday,congrats krissybaby im happy for you and paigz,me still waiting and praying hard''''''hope i got my visa soon,,,,,,,god bless evryone and happy trip both of you'''


----------



## missinmahubby

Congratulations to Krissybaby and Paigs!!! You both deserve the best! Seems immi start releasing granted visa yesterday! I heard a lot from onshore applicants as well! Thats a great news and a good start for those who still waits for their visas! Keep the faith everyone!! GBU


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> The most memorable 16 weeks of my LIFE! lol..my *Spouse 309 (provisional) was granted* just this afternoon. I was on the bus going home and decided to check my email ..When I saw immigration's email, I just stare and cant catch my breathe, just shouted YES!!! thank you LORD!! everyone stare at me and looked at me weird. BUT i didnt care!! lol ...I was the happiest person ever!!!  its so overwhelming ... For those who are still waiting just be a little more patient and if you passed the 8 week mark, make sure to send email of update to the embassy and ask kindly for the status of your application ...give it a week interval of each inquiry so that you wont get in trouble. God bless everyone!  Thank you for this forum..it had helped me a lot !


Hi krissybabay, congratulations so jealous but happy for you, I cannot imagine how happy you are now. Hope my or ours who still wilting is coming very soon.please pray for us.,,


----------



## Mahal

Paigz said:


> Thanks! Yours will be next for sure..


Congrats paigz, hope ours will be the next one. Please pray for us... Happy trip


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone just new this furom but always read all post here everyday,congrats krissybaby im happy for you and paigz,me still waiting and praying hard''''''hope i got my visa soon,,,,,,,god bless evryone and happy trip both of you'''


Hi jonacp, how's your application? When did you lodge your application? Me also still hanging and still waiting...


----------



## Mahal

Mahal said:


> Hi krissybabay, congratulations so jealous but happy for you, I cannot imagine how happy you are now. Hope my or ours who still wilting is coming very soon.please pray for us.,,


Do you Think I can apply for tourist visa even if I'm applying for spouse visa? I really missed my husband I'm getting crazy hehe.


----------



## crislehne

Princess said:


> Will have ours very very soon Cris!


Oh really wish girl... Keep the faith..


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hi jonacp, how's your application? When did you lodge your application? Me also still hanging and still waiting...


Hello Mahal me and my fiance lodge app at Feb. 4, 2012 i been 8 months waiting now for some reason about my medical, but for now my medical result is been forwarded in HOC sydney for asessing and im hoping and praying that everything is fine and wish to get my visa this month,,,make me crazy..but thanks to my fiance for always bring me hope everyday...., i wish to be with him soon,,

i been reading your post hope our visa come soon'''''and goodluck to all.....keep praying''


----------



## Mahal

Princess said:


> I believe everyone has a CO as they are the one assessing your application. They are the ones checking your documents. Agents only help you compile your documents and advice you the best way possible to complete your application requirements. They are the ones also who are in contact with the CO and just relay the info to you (applicant). If my case isn't complicated, I would lodged it myself.


Hi princess, how's your application? Any updates? What do you mean complicated? I also have an agent in AU. May I know who is your agent if you don't mine?


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello Mahal me and my fiance lodge app at Feb. 4, 2012 i been 8 months waiting now for some reason about my medical, but for now my medical result is been forwarded in HOC sydney for asessing and im hoping and praying that everything is fine and wish to get my visa this month,,,make me crazy..but thanks to my fiance for always bring me hope everyday...., i wish to be with him soon,,
> 
> i been reading your post hope our visa come soon'''''and goodluck to all.....keep praying''


Wilting is a nightmare! What happen to your medical? Are you here in Phils?waiting for 7 months now. Praying so hard and keeping my faith. Just like you missed my hubby so much


----------



## Paigz

krissybaby said:


> The most memorable 16 weeks of my LIFE! lol..my *Spouse 309 (provisional) was granted* just this afternoon. I was on the bus going home and decided to check my email ..When I saw immigration's email, I just stare and cant catch my breathe, just shouted YES!!! thank you LORD!! everyone stare at me and looked at me weird. BUT i didnt care!! lol ...I was the happiest person ever!!!  its so overwhelming ... For those who are still waiting just be a little more patient and if you passed the 8 week mark, make sure to send email of update to the embassy and ask kindly for the status of your application ...give it a week interval of each inquiry so that you wont get in trouble. God bless everyone!  Thank you for this forum..it had helped me a lot !


Congrats to the both of us! GOD is really good!


----------



## Paigz

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone just new this furom but always read all post here everyday,congrats krissybaby im happy for you and paigz,me still waiting and praying hard''''''hope i got my visa soon,,,,,,,god bless evryone and happy trip both of you'''


Thanks! You will-- very soon.. Just keep on praying and it will be granted soon..


----------



## Princess

Mahal said:


> Do you Think I can apply for tourist visa even if I'm applying for spouse visa? I really missed my husband I'm getting crazy hehe.


Yes you can Mahal but you are almost in the grant period so better stay there in PI and hold on a bit. I am sure it will come soon! If not today, then next week! Keep the positivity alive girl!


----------



## Princess

Mahal said:


> Hi princess, how's your application? Any updates? What do you mean complicated? I also have an agent in AU. May I know who is your agent if you don't mine?


I have dependents with issues but it was sorted before lodging the aplication so I hope it would satisfy my CO.

My agent is Victoria, she is from Perth.

Which state are you Mahal?


----------



## Princess

Paigz said:


> Hi Princess! My visa is already "permanent residency visa" because we are already 8 years married. The agent told us that before she applied for our visa. It's a partner migrant wherein my visa when granted will be the same with my husband.
> 
> I'm sorry, krissybaby's visa is not permanent it's still provisional. Sorry my mistake.


Yep my agent told me that as well that she will ask for the PR before she lodge the application as we have been married for almost 2 years and with dependents. However, it's very unlikely chance to be granted lol. If yes then I will be grateful, if not, would still be forever grateful as long as it is approved.


----------



## Mahal

Princess said:


> Yes you can Mahal but you are almost in the grant period so better stay there in PI and hold on a bit. I am sure it will come soon! If not today, then next week! Keep the positivity alive girl!


Hi princess, Just thinking wanna spend even a month with my hubby., still don't now yet how long will the embassy decide the application. Thank you girl. Godbless us all


----------



## Mahal

Princess said:


> I have dependents with issues but it was sorted before lodging the aplication so I hope it would satisfy my CO.
> 
> My agent is Victoria, she is from Perth.
> 
> Which state are you Mahal?


Sydney, in my case is different someone called the embassy about our relationship. When I had my interview my co asking for some docs to support the claim so sad bcos I have no idea about that. So I called my agent and my husband to prepare everything. My agent forwarded 2 weeks after the interview by email and he sent thru international express post. Until then I didn't recieve any confirmation if they recieve it. I keep mailing my agent he said they cannot do follow up till the 9 month mark becoz they might be annoyed. When I reach 6 months my hubby decided to make a follow up for us to know what the status of my application. My co reply she said my app is referred to senior migration officer for further assessment and thy will correspond with my agent in due time. I also forward my nbi clearance 2weeks go even they didn't request yet again didn't recieve any confirmation. Just hope silent means ok.


----------



## Princess

Mahal said:


> Sydney, in my case is different someone called the embassy about our relationship. When I had my interview my co asking for some docs to support the claim so sad bcos I have no idea about that. So I called my agent and my husband to prepare everything. My agent forwarded 2 weeks after the interview by email and he sent thru international express post. Until then I didn't recieve any confirmation if they recieve it. I keep mailing my agent he said they cannot do follow up till the 9 month mark becoz they might be annoyed. When I reach 6 months my hubby decided to make a follow up for us to know what the status of my application. My co reply she said my app is referred to senior migration officer for further assessment and thy will correspond with my agent in due time. I also forward my nbi clearance 2weeks go even they didn't request yet again didn't recieve any confirmation. Just hope silent means ok.


at least you heard from your CO already and been forwarded to a senior officer. as per my understanding, it will be decided sooner. fingers crossed girl, it will be granted soon! i understand you want to travel to be with your hubby. if that's what your heart tells you, then start compiling your tourist visa application now and fly! tourist visa processing now is only 10 working days so it should be fine. all the best girl!


----------



## allansarh

Princess said:


> I believe everyone has a CO as they are the one assessing your application. They are the ones checking your documents. Agents only help you compile your documents and advice you the best way possible to complete your application requirements. They are the ones also who are in contact with the CO and just relay the info to you (applicant). If my case isn't complicated, I would lodged it myself.


Ok thanks Princess i got the point now...by the way if u dont mine why is it your case is complicated,whats wrong?
Hope soon i'll get my C.O...God Bless us all...


----------



## allansarh

Hi everyone, may i ask something for those who applied PMV. have u had an interview?
Thank you and God Bless us all...


----------



## Mahal

Princess said:


> at least you heard from your CO already and been forwarded to a senior officer. as per my understanding, it will be decided sooner. fingers crossed girl, it will be granted soon! i understand you want to travel to be with your hubby. if that's what your heart tells you, then start compiling your tourist visa application now and fly! tourist visa processing now is only 10 working days so it should be fine. all the best girl!


Hello princess I should always chat on you coz you always on positive, so inspiring my hope and faith strengthen., by the way do you know how to apply tv


----------



## Princess

Mahal said:


> Hello princess I should always chat on you coz you always on positive, so inspiring my hope and faith strengthen., by the way do you know how to apply tv


Use this tourist visa checklist should you wish to apply in the future.

This is the 48R application form for your tourist visa.

Note: Always download forms from the immi.gov.au website as they update the forms regularly.


----------



## kulots

krissybaby said:


> The most memorable 16 weeks of my LIFE! lol..my *Spouse 309 (provisional) was granted* just this afternoon. I was on the bus going home and decided to check my email ..When I saw immigration's email, I just stare and cant catch my breathe, just shouted YES!!! thank you LORD!! everyone stare at me and looked at me weird. BUT i didnt care!! lol ...I was the happiest person ever!!!  its so overwhelming ... For those who are still waiting just be a little more patient and if you passed the 8 week mark, make sure to send email of update to the embassy and ask kindly for the status of your application ...give it a week interval of each inquiry so that you wont get in trouble. God bless everyone!  Thank you for this forum..it had helped me a lot !


congratulations, krissy!..m so happy for you!...God bless!


----------



## champagne

Hi guys! any news yet??


----------



## Princess

champagne said:


> Hi guys! any news yet??


Senior CO assigned yesterday and she asked for additional docs today. yay!!! 

All the best everyone! Let's keep on praying for good news to come our way soon!


----------



## Princess

_New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system

Monday, 22 October 2012

Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship

Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.

Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.

Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.

'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.

'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'

Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.

'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said._

New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


----------



## krissybaby

Princess said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> Monday, 22 October 2012
> 
> Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.
> 
> Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.
> 
> Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.
> 
> 'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> 'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'
> 
> Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
> Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
> Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
> Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
> The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
> Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.
> 
> 'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


Wow! Thats too much already..glad we applied this year!


----------



## briana

keep praying to those u still waiting, god is sooo good and he answers all our prayers.

god bless us all...








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## briana

keep praying to those who still waiting, god is sooo good and he answers all our prayers.

god bless us all...








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## missinmahubby

Princess said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> Monday, 22 October 2012
> 
> Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.
> 
> Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.
> 
> Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.
> 
> 'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> 'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'
> 
> Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
> Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
> Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
> Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
> The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
> Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.
> 
> 'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


What a headache :'( thanks for the newest update.


----------



## allansarh

Princess said:


> _New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> Monday, 22 October 2012
> 
> Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.
> 
> Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.
> 
> Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.
> 
> 'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> 'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'
> 
> Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
> Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
> Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
> Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
> The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
> Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.
> 
> 'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said._
> 
> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


Yes,when my fiance get home tonight he told me about that, he watch on the news on the tv there in australia...wow thats more expensive now..


----------



## allansarh

briana said:


> keep praying to those u still waiting, god is sooo good and he answers all our prayers.
> 
> god bless us all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


Hi briana congrats,happy for u...by the way what state in aust. u will be?


----------



## briana

queensland allansarh


----------



## IMkddj

Princess said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> Monday, 22 October 2012
> 
> Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.
> 
> Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.
> 
> Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.
> 
> 'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> 'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'
> 
> Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
> Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
> Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
> Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
> The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
> Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.
> 
> 'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said.
> 
> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


Wow!! That is a huge increase!!


----------



## krissybaby

kulots said:


> congratulations, krissy!..m so happy for you!...God bless!


Thank you kulots!


----------



## allansarh

briana said:


> queensland allansarh


Ok thanks..and congrats u got your visa..hoping mind will be ok..are u in QLD now?


----------



## champagne

Hi guys!

We've lodged our PMV application last Sept 17, 2012 and my bf had his medicals on the 27th of Sept and his NBI around May or June 2012. my question now is in case our application get allocated to a case officer between Dec-Jan, do you think we should get a new nbi for him before the case officer asks? and on the acknowledgement letter they've only asked for his birth certificate and no cenomar. should we include that as well even though they didnt ask for it? we just want to submit everything so that when they open our application they will ask for less additional docs which can delay the decision.

@Briana: hi! what other additional docs did the co asked for? thanks


----------



## allansarh

champagne said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We've lodged our PMV application last Sept 17, 2012 and my bf had his medicals on the 27th of Sept and his NBI around May or June 2012. my question now is in case our application get allocated to a case officer between Dec-Jan, do you think we should get a new nbi for him before the case officer asks? and on the acknowledgement letter they've only asked for his birth certificate and no cenomar. should we include that as well even though they didnt ask for it? we just want to submit everything so that when they open our application they will ask for less additional docs which can delay the decision.
> 
> @Briana: hi! what other additional docs did the co asked for? thanks


Hi champagne,
I also lodge my PMV application your just 4 days earlier to me, i loged my application 21th sept.2012 and so with my PC.i recieve acknowledgement letter from embassy on the monday 24th sept.and request me my cenomar and send me also my HAP I.D, so i had my medical on 26th sept..then till now not hear from them even about C.O, as i read all the post here on the forum it will take 2 to 3 months to have assigned C.O...
You are asking if u can get another nbi and cenomar and submitt this before they ask, well in my opinion may say that just wait u will have C.O then he/she will ask to you,wait until they ask from u...
Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Do you Think I can apply for tourist visa even if I'm applying for spouse visa? I really missed my husband I'm getting crazy hehe.


Hello Mahal yes you can,me too going to apply tourist visa ,i have plan to complete all of requirements this week and lodge maybe next week,where you going to lodge your app cebu or manila?


----------



## SoMuchForPathos

Date of application: 21.2.12

Nationality: Philippines

Visa type: De Facto subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Manila )

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 21.5.12 ( verified, though possibly some time in February ? )

Date visa granted: 24.10.12 ( verified by calling the embassy but are still waiting for documents to be sent via email )


----------



## Princess

SoMuchForPathos said:


> Date of application: 21.2.12
> 
> Nationality: Philippines
> 
> Visa type: De Facto subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Manila )
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 21.5.12 ( verified, though possibly some time in February ? )
> 
> Date visa granted: 24.10.12 ( verified by calling the embassy but are still waiting for documents to be sent via email )


Did your CO told you that your visa grant is 24/10/2012 and now waiting for the email? You are so lucky she told you in advance  so, congrats in advance too!


----------



## SoMuchForPathos

Princess said:


> Did your CO told you that your visa grant is 24/10/2012 and now waiting for the email? You are so lucky she told you in advance  so, congrats in advance too!


After calling the call centre ( VIA ) earlier in the day and being told that the application is still being assessed and to wait for an email, I later called the embassy directly and spoke to a CO ( not ours ) who I told that we were told that the application would be finished being assessed this week ( via a email from our CO... long story ). He checked the application and told me her visa was granted. He said that she should receive an email soon with all the details. I had some follow up questions about her attending the CFO which to me confirmed that I wasn't imagining that he said her visa was granted. Hehehe. I'll be checking her email today ( as usual ) for the official notice and will call them again this afternoon if there is still no sign of it. But thinking about it now... I guess the visa grant date isn't 24.10.12, is it ?!


----------



## Mahal

Hi everyone how's things going, just receive and email from my case officer requesting me to call her. She needs my addresses for the last 10 years. I'm bit nervous. What do you think guys? Godbless us all


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello Mahal yes you can,me too going to apply tourist visa ,i have plan to complete all of requirements this week and lodge maybe next week,where you going to lodge your app cebu or manila?


Hi jonacp how are you girl? My agent told not to. And just receive an email today requesting me to my call my co she is requesting my addresses for the last 10 years. I'm a bit nervous and excited hope this is it. I'm from Manila girl, godbless us all


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hi everyone how's things going, just receive and email from my case officer requesting me to call her. She needs my addresses for the last 10 years. I'm bit nervous. What do you think guys? Godbless us all[/QUO
> 
> your case officer question is in app form about the adress where you live during the last 10 years here in philippines maybe you miss to answer that part thats why she ask,,.just relax girl thats mean your co work your app and soon it will be finish goodluck''


----------



## Marianina

Hello everybody,

I just signed up onto this forum after reading through the threads. Like many of you, I just had to find people who share the same feelings of frustration, helplessness and yes, the utter torment -- as someone said -- of waiting for my visa approval.

My timeline:

25 September 2012 - PMV 300 visa lodgement at VIA Makati
28 September 2012 - Acknowledgement from embassy by email with request for (1) NSO docs to be submitted online and (2) medical exam
28 September 2012 - Medical exam completed 
01 October 2012 - Receipts for medical exam, NSO online transactions, NBI clearance and form 956 submitted to VIA. (I read somewhere on the DIAC website that to speed up processing, it would help to allow embassy officials to discuss my application with my sponsor. When I inquired about this at VIA, they asked me to fill up form 956. I don't know if it will help, but I figured I had nothing to lose.)

I tried to make good use of my idle time by attending the compulsory Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar (PDOS) at the Commission of Filipinos Overseas office in Manila, Quirino Ave. cor. South Superhighway. (They allow this, but I will have to go back to them again once my visa is approved so I can be given the required label/sticker which I believe they will attach on my passport.) However, I could not get a slot as all 15 allocated for Australia on that assigned day were filled up, and unfortunately, they do not accept reservations. Good thing I reside within Metro Manila; my heart goes out to those coming from the provinces. I have decided to go through the PDOS only after I have my visa so I don't waste time and resources going back there. It's not very accessible by public transport. 

For those of you going through the tormenting waiting process, you are not alone... it is difficult, but let us keep in mind that this too, shall pass. 

Marianina


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just signed up onto this forum after reading through the threads. Like many of you, I just had to find people who share the same feelings of frustration, helplessness and yes, the utter torment -- as someone said -- of waiting for my visa approval.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 25 September 2012 - PMV 300 visa lodgement at VIA Makati
> 28 September 2012 - Acknowledgement from embassy by email with request for (1) NSO docs to be submitted online and (2) medical exam
> 28 September 2012 - Medical exam completed
> 01 October 2012 - Receipts for medical exam, NSO online transactions, NBI clearance and form 956 submitted to VIA. (I read somewhere on the DIAC website that to speed up processing, it would help to allow embassy officials to discuss my application with my sponsor. When I inquired about this at VIA, they asked me to fill up form 956. I don't know if it will help, but I figured I had nothing to lose.)
> 
> I tried to make good use of my idle time by attending the compulsory Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar (PDOS) at the Commission of Filipinos Overseas office in Manila, Quirino Ave. cor. South Superhighway. (They allow this, but I will have to go back to them again once my visa is approved so I can be given the required label/sticker which I believe they will attach on my passport.) However, I could not get a slot as all 15 allocated for Australia on that assigned day were filled up, and unfortunately, they do not accept reservations. Good thing I reside within Metro Manila; my heart goes out to those coming from the provinces. I have decided to go through the PDOS only after I have my visa so I don't waste time and resources going back there. It's not very accessible by public transport.
> 
> For those of you going through the tormenting waiting process, you are not alone... it is difficult, but let us keep in mind that this too, shall pass.
> 
> Marianina


Hi Marianina,
I just wanna ask a few question from you coz im a little bit confuse..you have said that u lodge your PMV application on 25th sept.then acknowledgement recieved on 28th sept.medical completed same date..my first question: 01 oct. Receipts for medical exam, NSO online transactions, NBI clearance and form 956 submitted to VIA...What about this?you have submitted this to the VIA,why?they ask you submit that things? 2nd question: Do you have your Assigned C.O already? #rd question: DIAC website that to speed up processing, it would help to allow embassy officials to discuss my application with my sponsor. When I inquired about this at VIA, they asked me to fill up form 956. I don't know if it will help?WHAT ABOUT THIS?
4 question: have u said that u attend the PDOS seminar already? why? 
as far as i know u will attend the PDOS seminar after when your visa is granted...
Sorry Marianina im just confused of your post..if you wish can call me if u find hard to explain it here on the forum i will send you my cp number as private message?thanks


----------



## Marianina

Hello Allansarh,

I will try to answer all your questions:
1. Yes, I submitted all these documents in anticipation of the fact that the CO may ask me to submit them anyway, as they are all on the checklist of requirements for a PMV300. I figured it would cut down on time. I submitted all the receipts also so that the CO/embassy people know that I completed those requirements so that in the event that whoever must forward the results (Medical Clinic, NSO) to them fails to do so, they know that it had been done and that the non-transmission or submission of these documents rests with those entities and not with me.
2. No, I have not been assigned a CO yet. 
3. I completed form 956 on my own. (Like many of us, all I did was to read and read all I could about lodging a fiance visa.) You might want to wait for your CO to be assigned to you and then ask him/her about whether it would help to speed up processing. 
4. Like I said, I tried to make use of my idle time by attending the PDOS even prior to receiving my visa. It is also written on the CFO website that this is possible. However, it would mean that after attending the PDOS, I would have to go back to their office again so they can attach the sticker/label on my passport once I have my visa. I have now decided to wait for my visa and then attend the PDOS.

Allansarh, please do not think that the procedure I did is exactly what you should do because even I am not sure about this.  However, as I said, I didn't think it would hurt for me to submit what I thought I should. It was simply my own way of anticipating the requirements for a PMV300.

Marianina

P.S. I'm very sorry if I added (needlessly) to your anxiety. It was not my intention.


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hello Allansarh,
> 
> I will try to answer all your questions:
> 1. Yes, I submitted all these documents in anticipation of the fact that the CO may ask me to submit them anyway, as they are all on the checklist of requirements for a PMV300. I figured it would cut down on time. I submitted all the receipts also so that the CO/embassy people know that I completed those requirements so that in the event that whoever must forward the results (Medical Clinic, NSO) to them fails to do so, they know that it had been done and that the non-transmission or submission of these documents rests with those entities and not with me.
> 2. No, I have not been assigned a CO yet.
> 3. I completed form 956 on my own. (Like many of us, all I did was to read and read all I could about lodging a fiance visa.) You might want to wait for your CO to be assigned to you and then ask him/her about whether it would help to speed up processing.
> 4. Like I said, I tried to make use of my idle time by attending the PDOS even prior to receiving my visa. It is also written on the CFO website that this is possible. However, it would mean that after attending the PDOS, I would have to go back to their office again so they can attach the sticker/label on my passport once I have my visa. I have now decided to wait for my visa and then attend the PDOS.
> 
> Allansarh, please do not think that the procedure I did is exactly what you should do because even I am not sure about this.  However, as I said, I didn't think it would hurt for me to submit what I thought I should. It was simply my own way of anticipating the requirements for a PMV300.
> 
> Marianina
> 
> P.S. I'm very sorry if I added (needlessly) to your anxiety. It was not my intention.


Hi again Marianina,dont say sorry its ok and im not trying to comapare what i should do..b'coz when the time i complete my medical the nurse told me to wait 7 to 10 working days for the the result to be in the embassy,and i go to VIA after 10 days to submit the reciepts of medical and the reciept of my CENOMAR which embassy requested it, but the VIA told me to wait for assigned C.O and C.O was the one will request if they needed it..if u read all the post here in the forum most of it june applicant is still waiting for the visa to be granted, yes i know in DIAC website they said that maybe it will speed up the processing time of the visa..im hoping that also,as they said 6 to 9 months processing of it..
And about the PDOS its better to wait first for your visa than to attent first that seminar b'coz in time u have your visa you will come there again for the label..but instead of when u got your visa and go there early morning for the seminar and pay the registration and on that day u will have your label on your passport its only 1 day seminar..by the way what is form 956? 
I just also lodge my PMV 300 last 21 sept.2012..
thanksand God Bless us all...


----------



## Marianina

Hi Allansarah, this is from the DIAC website, under the heading Visa Processing Times:

_How can I assist in the efficient processing of my application?

Persons who lodge a permanent (family) visa application who then apply for a temporary visa to travel to Australia should be aware that the processing of their permanent visa application will continue.

This means that such persons will be required to comply with any permanent visa application processing requests (or requests for additional information) during both during the time of processing of the temporary visa application, or, possible temporary visa grant period.

• Submit a complete application and include all supporting documents. This is the single most important factor in allowing us to make a quick decision.

• Provide an e-mail address. This enables us to communicate with you quickly and efficiently.

• It may speed up processing if we can communicate with a third party (such as the sponsor) directly regarding your visa application. However, the disclosure of information to anyone other than the applicant is governed by the Privacy Act - and certain information about the application can only be provided if you give written consent. If you wish us to communicate with a third party, you should provide your written consent for us to do so._

It was after I read this that I inquired from VIA about issuing a written consent for my sponsor. They suggested I fill up a Form 956.

This is what Form 956 is, per the DIAC website ~~

_New Form 956 - Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance

This form is to be completed by the migration agent or exempt person to notify the department that:

they have been appointed by a client to provide immigration assistance in relation to a matter before the department (for example, visa application), and confirm that they have also been appointed as the authorised recipient 
or
their appointment by the client to provide immigration assistance has ceased.
Note: If the client wants to appoint an authorised recipient who is not a migration agent/exempt person, then they will need to complete Form 956A.
_
I did not use a migration agent, but according to the VIA staff I talked to, this same form is used when you want to give the DIAC the go-signal to freely communicate with your sponsor.

I hope this can help you.

Marianina


----------



## Marianina

Hi Allansarh

The following was on the DIAC website, under the heading "DIAC service standards and current Manila processing times":

How can I assist in the efficient processing of my application?
• Submit a complete application and include all supporting documents. This is the single most important factor in allowing us to make a quick decision.
• Provide an e-mail address. This enables us to communicate with you quickly and efficiently.
• It may speed up processing if we can communicate with a third party (such as the sponsor) directly regarding your visa application. 

However, the disclosure of information to anyone other than the applicant is governed by the Privacy Act - and certain information about the application can only be provided if you give written consent. If you wish us to communicate with a third party, you should provide your written consent for us to do so. 

- end of article

After reading this, I told the VIA staff that I wanted to submit a letter of consent allowing the DIAC to communicate with my sponsor. They then said that in line with this, I would have to complete Form 956 (Appointment of a migration agent, exempt person or other authorized recipient). I followed their advice and submitted the same, together with my letter of consent.

Cheers,
Marianina


----------



## Mahal

Hello everyone, is someone here had phone interview? Please give me some tips. My co email me and wish to speak to me regarding my app. Hoping and praying so hard she'll grant my app. Godbless us all


----------



## missinmahubby

Mahal said:


> Hello everyone, is someone here had phone interview? Please give me some tips. My co email me and wish to speak to me regarding my app. Hoping and praying so hard she'll grant my app. Godbless us all


Wow thats a good news Mahal!!! Just be yourself and everything will run smoothly! Gbu!!


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hello everyone, is someone here had phone interview? Please give me some tips. My co email me and wish to speak to me regarding my app. Hoping and praying so hard she'll grant my app. Godbless us all


Good morning mahal! Thats good news, just relax and be honest.Everything will be okay!  God bless!


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Good morning mahal! Thats good news, just relax and be honest.Everything will be okay!  God bless!


Hi krissybaby, one thing what do u think would my co might ask? I had an interview before right? Will it be about all docs from my friends and relatives? She was also requested to provide all the addresses were I lived before for the last 10 years? How can I submit it? Do I just email to her? Thanks girl for the support.


----------



## Mahal

missinmahubby said:


> Wow thats a good news Mahal!!! Just be yourself and everything will run smoothly! Gbu!!


Hi girl thanks for the support really need it. Do u think m on about there?


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi Allansarh
> 
> The following was on the DIAC website, under the heading "DIAC service standards and current Manila processing times":
> 
> How can I assist in the efficient processing of my application?
> • Submit a complete application and include all supporting documents. This is the single most important factor in allowing us to make a quick decision.
> • Provide an e-mail address. This enables us to communicate with you quickly and efficiently.
> • It may speed up processing if we can communicate with a third party (such as the sponsor) directly regarding your visa application.
> 
> However, the disclosure of information to anyone other than the applicant is governed by the Privacy Act - and certain information about the application can only be provided if you give written consent. If you wish us to communicate with a third party, you should provide your written consent for us to do so.
> 
> - end of article
> 
> After reading this, I told the VIA staff that I wanted to submit a letter of consent allowing the DIAC to communicate with my sponsor. They then said that in line with this, I would have to complete Form 956 (Appointment of a migration agent, exempt person or other authorized recipient). I followed their advice and submitted the same, together with my letter of consent.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marianina


Ah your ok got you yes your reffering other recipient or third party to be communicated by the embassy..sorry i forget about that..by the way where u from?
Thanks and God bless us all for waiting the visa..


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Hi krissybaby, one thing what do u think would my co might ask? I had an interview before right? Will it be about all docs from my friends and relatives? She was also requested to provide all the addresses were I lived before for the last 10 years? How can I submit it? Do I just email to her? Thanks girl for the support.


Just provide what she asked Mahal. Maybe you can email her the reply. There are some interview guidelines written on other thread here but one thing to remember is to be consistent with your answer and be confident. I'll pray for u Mahal..good luck and God bless!  maybe after the interview shell email u a grant notice!


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hello everyone, is someone here had phone interview? Please give me some tips. My co email me and wish to speak to me regarding my app. Hoping and praying so hard she'll grant my app. Godbless us all


goodluck to you Mahal'''thats a good news maybe your visa will be grant after the interview ill pray for you'''


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> goodluck to you Mahal'''thats a good news maybe your visa will be grant after the interview ill pray for you'''


Thank you jonacp, hope this is the moment I've been waiting. Lets pray together for all of us, may the good lord bless us all


----------



## dbabie

Hi to everyone !im just new in this forum but im following this thread 5 months ago since i lodge my husband application.Heres my timeline:
Date of Application:May 21,2012
Place of Application:Manila 
CO Assigned and ask additional docs:Sept.24,2012
Visa grant:still waiting


Question oes anybody here have any idea how long will it take for the visa decison?

Thanks


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Thank you jonacp, hope this is the moment I've been waiting. Lets pray together for all of us, may the good lord bless us all


HI mahal!i if you dont mind may i know your timeline please thanks


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> HI mahal!i if you dont mind may i know your timeline please thanks


Hello there my lodgement date was march 29, so I've been waiting for 7 months now hope everything is ok in the coming days fingers cross.


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Hello there my lodgement date was march 29, so I've been waiting for 7 months now hope everything is ok in the coming days fingers cross.


Hi mahal!can i send you a message privately if its ok for you.thank you


----------



## jajp23

Do you guys think sponsor's length of stay in Australia a factor in CO's decision making? Anyone here whose sponsor just arrived in Oz and was approved immediately ie 4months?

Thanks!


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> Hi mahal!can i send you a message privately if its ok for you.thank you


Sure no prob. By the where are u from


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> Do you guys think sponsor's length of stay in Australia a factor in CO's decision making? Anyone here whose sponsor just arrived in Oz and was approved immediately ie 4months?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!just join the forum..I think were in the same boat!Im the sponsor of the applicant ,IM staying here in Aus since 2008 and just got my PR last april 2012 so its only 6 months .


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Sure no prob. By the where are u from


Sorry mahal how can i send a message


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Hi!just join the forum..I think were in the same boat!Im the sponsor of the applicant ,IM staying here in Aus since 2008 and just got my PR last april 2012 so its only 6 months .


Hi dbabie! I'm the sponsor as well. Actually I have been a PR since 2010 but I just arrived here in Oz last April to stay permanently.. After I got my work in June we immediately applied in July 'coz we're afraid the application will be disapproved if I don't have work.

Hope anyone can share their experience..


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> Hi dbabie! I'm the sponsor as well. Actually I have been a PR since 2010 but I just arrived here in Oz last April to stay permanently.. After I got my work in June we immediately applied in July 'coz we're afraid the application will be disapproved if I don't have work.
> 
> Hope anyone can share their experience..


Were really almost the same did your CO ask for additional document?


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Were really almost the same did your CO ask for additional document?


The CO just asked for the police clearance from countries where my husband stayed for more than 12 months. How about you what docs did your CO asked?


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> The CO just asked for the police clearance from countries where my husband stayed for more than 12 months. How about you what docs did your CO asked?


Our CO ask for the marriage certficate and cenomar we already sent last month until now we havent heard anything as yet! Where about you in Aus im in sydney!


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Our CO ask for the marriage certficate and cenomar we already sent last month until now we havent heard anything as yet! Where about you in Aus im in sydney!


Why cenomar? Isn't your already married that's why they asked for the marriage certificate?

I'm in Sydney as well. At Dulwich Hill..


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> Why cenomar? Isn't your already married that's why they asked for the marriage certificate?
> 
> I'm in Sydney as well. At Dulwich Hill..


Not too far im in blactown heheh if you could give me your number i ring u up


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Not too far im in blactown heheh if you could give me your number i ring u up


hi dbabie! PM sent


----------



## Majha23

Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for a month now... 
I'm the sponsor and my partner submitted his pmv subclass 300 application on the 5th of October 2012 and received the acknowledgment letter on the 8th of October 2012 including the request to get his medical done. Medical was done on the 22nd of October 2012... I'm so anxious to hear or get an email from the immigration.... I knw it's not even a month yet... But I am 25 weeks pregnant and really want him to be here before I give birth. Or if its possible before Christmas... As I still have my morning sickness that occurs the whole pregnancy at anytime of the day... Most of the time I faint too wen I'm out in the shops. I have 2 kids from my previous relationship that I'm living with. And it's so hard to take my son to school everyday, he is in kindy right now.i have to struggle getting up in the morning coz of my morning sickness. I have my family here in Sydney but they're busy too with their jobs so I don't get really help... It's so hard to be away with someone you love in a situation like this..
I hate going to my check ups and ultra sounds alone... His missing my pregnancy... 
My sis in law just have birth last week a month early on her due date and I'm so paranoid that it would happen to me.... 
I'm really hoping he'll be here before i give birth... My due date is 8th of February 2013.... 

I can't wait for him to come here as I'm always stressed out.... 
Lets all pray for the visas of our partner/husband...


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> Sorry mahal how can i send a message


Hello dbabie, sorry don't know also how to send private message.


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Hello dbabie, sorry don't know also how to send private message.


Hi mahal !already sent you a message !please chck ur inbox .thanks


----------



## Marianina

Hello Mahj23,

I (we) know what you are going through. It is already very difficult to wait... but to wait AND to be pregnant is, to say the least, no fun at all. Hang in there. I know it's easier said than done, but try to think good thoughts and not stress. Praying for your peace of mind.

Marianina


----------



## crislehne

Majha23 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for a month now...
> I'm the sponsor and my partner submitted his pmv subclass 300 application on the 5th of October 2012 and received the acknowledgment letter on the 8th of October 2012 including the request to get his medical done. Medical was done on the 22nd of October 2012... I'm so anxious to hear or get an email from the immigration.... I knw it's not even a month yet... But I am 25 weeks pregnant and really want him to be here before I give birth. Or if its possible before Christmas... As I still have my morning sickness that occurs the whole pregnancy at anytime of the day... Most of the time I faint too wen I'm out in the shops. I have 2 kids from my previous relationship that I'm living with. And it's so hard to take my son to school everyday, he is in kindy right now.i have to struggle getting up in the morning coz of my morning sickness. I have my family here in Sydney but they're busy too with their jobs so I don't get really help... It's so hard to be away with someone you love in a situation like this..
> I hate going to my check ups and ultra sounds alone... His missing my pregnancy...
> My sis in law just have birth last week a month early on her due date and I'm so paranoid that it would happen to me....
> I'm really hoping he'll be here before i give birth... My due date is 8th of February 2013....
> 
> I can't wait for him to come here as I'm always stressed out....
> Lets all pray for the visas of our partner/husband...


I know how you feel.. I am almost 8 mos pregnant now, one week after I come back here in the Phils I found out that am pregnant, this is pregnancy after 12years, the whole process is horrible, we almost split up for the first month because we are both not expecting it, but the good thing I am in the homeland, all the support is here emotionally, but of course it is still different to be beside with the man you really love. Now my dilemma is my visa is still not coming out and am almost with my due month december, but I keep the faith, I pray next week the CO will release it for it is already my 5th month waiting.. Its hard to give comforting words when your also suffering, but U dont give up on the goodness that is about to come.. Waiting is so unbearable.. But it wont kill us..in His time he will make all things beautiful..


----------



## Paigz

dbabie said:


> Hi to everyone !im just new in this forum but im following this thread 5 months ago since i lodge my husband application.Heres my timeline:
> Date of Application:May 21,2012
> Place of Application:Manila
> CO Assigned and ask additional docs:Sept.24,2012
> Visa grant:still waiting
> 
> Question oes anybody here have any idea how long will it take for the visa decison?
> 
> Thanks


In my case, visa was granted same day when my CO received additional documents she requested. She called on Oct. 11th for an initial interview as well as requested for additional documents that we are really married for almost 8 years. I sent additional documents that I think might help for my CO to decide for our visa on Oct. 17th directly at the VIA ctr in Makati, Oct. 18th-- the day my CO received additional documents, visa was granted.. 

Hope yours will be granted soon..


----------



## myrzam

Words are not enough to describe how happy and ecstatic I am feeling right now. My agent had just informed me yesterday that my VISA applications has been GRANTED!! . This forum is a really big help for us, thanks so much. Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## Paigz

myrzam said:


> Words are not enough to describe how happy and ecstatic I am feeling right now. My agent had just informed me yesterday that my VISA applications has been GRANTED!! . This forum is a really big help for us, thanks so much. Good luck to all who are still waiting.


Congrats! When are u planning to go to OZ and what state?


----------



## dbabie

Paigz said:


> In my case, visa was granted same day when my CO received additional documents she requested. She called on Oct. 11th for an initial interview as well as requested for additional documents that we are really married for almost 8 years. I sent additional documents that I think might help for my CO to decide for our visa on Oct. 17th directly at the VIA ctr in Makati, Oct. 18th-- the day my CO received additional documents, visa was granted..
> 
> Hope yours will be granted soon..


HI PAigz!thank you and hopefully my husbands visa will be granted soon!congratz again!


----------



## wishful

Congrats Paigz, krissybaby and briana! Have you received your application documents from embassy already? Did they send them together with the grant letter? They've sent me a package though haven't checked it yet since I had it delivered to my future in-laws; I'll be going to their place tomorrow.

I've sent the embassy an email earlier this week to follow-up our application though they haven't replied to it yet; wondering now what's inside our package.


----------



## krissybaby

wishful said:


> Congrats Paigz, krissybaby and briana! Have you received your application documents from embassy already? Did they send them together with the grant letter? They've sent me a package though haven't checked it yet since I had it delivered to my future in-laws; I'll be going to their place tomorrow.
> 
> I've sent the embassy an email earlier this week to follow-up our application though they haven't replied to it yet; wondering now what's inside our package.


Hi wishful!! 

Thank you! Congratulations to u also  I received an email from CO and the document from embassy through air21 with my hard copy of my grant letter. Go check that package already cause thats your grant letter waiting for you!! Congrats again WISHFUL!!!


----------



## Paigz

wishful said:


> Congrats Paigz, krissybaby and briana! Have you received your application documents from embassy already? Did they send them together with the grant letter? They've sent me a package though haven't checked it yet since I had it delivered to my future in-laws; I'll be going to their place tomorrow.
> 
> I've sent the embassy an email earlier this week to follow-up our application though they haven't replied to it yet; wondering now what's inside our package.


Thanks wishful! My visa was granted Oct. 18th, then I received my documents the next day via AIR21 with the hard copy of our visa. If the ones who received the package from Air21 paid for the courier charge-- for sure that's your grant letter (with other documents).

Congrats!


----------



## jajp23

myrzam said:


> Words are not enough to describe how happy and ecstatic I am feeling right now. My agent had just informed me yesterday that my VISA applications has been GRANTED!! . This forum is a really big help for us, thanks so much. Good luck to all who are still waiting.


Wow! Congratz myrzam! If you don't mind, when did you lodge your visa and what type?

Congratz again!


----------



## wishful

krissybaby said:


> Hi wishful!!
> 
> Thank you! Congratulations to u also  I received an email from CO and the document from embassy through air21 with my hard copy of my grant letter. Go check that package already cause thats your grant letter waiting for you!! Congrats again WISHFUL!!!





Paigz said:


> Thanks wishful! My visa was granted Oct. 18th, then I received my documents the next day via AIR21 with the hard copy of our visa. If the ones who received the package from Air21 paid for the courier charge-- for sure that's your grant letter (with other documents).
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks krissybaby and Paigz, hope you're right. off to my future in-laws! will update you all later.


----------



## wishful

YEY!!!! Finally!


----------



## Paigz

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


Congrats!


----------



## jajp23

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


Congratz Wishful!!!! It's really a good news when you hear someone's visa has been granted. Positive vibes are in the air. Hope ours is next!


----------



## dbabie

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


Hi WIishful!congratz!


----------



## allansarh

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


Hello Wishful Congrats..Happy for you,hope we're next on the line na..
God bless everyone,keep praying..


----------



## Princess

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


congratulations!!


----------



## elsiemf

Jonacp said:


> Hello Mahal me and my fiance lodge app at Feb. 4, 2012 i been 8 months waiting now for some reason about my medical, but for now my medical result is been forwarded in HOC sydney for asessing and im hoping and praying that everything is fine and wish to get my visa this month,,,make me crazy..but thanks to my fiance for always bring me hope everyday...., i wish to be with him soon,,
> 
> i been reading your post hope our visa come soon'''''and goodluck to all.....keep praying''


I contacted the embassy last week and still the same status.....waiting for medical clearance and was reminded that TAT is 6-12months.

Congrats to all that have been granted their visas. Hoping and praying that my children and I can be with my fiance by Christmas.


----------



## Marianina

As of 29 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category


Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012 
Other Family 31 May to 18 July 2012


----------



## Jonacp

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


congrat's wishful


----------



## Jonacp

elsiemf said:


> I contacted the embassy last week and still the same status.....waiting for medical clearance and was reminded that TAT is 6-12months.
> 
> Congrats to all that have been granted their visas. Hoping and praying that my children and I can be with my fiance by Christmas.[/
> 
> hello elsiemf how long you been waiting for the medical clearance,,me almost 1 month now and immi been told me that it takes 4 or 6 weeks for assesing,i hoping to heard from my CO this week,


----------



## kulots

Marianina said:


> As of 29 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012
> Other Family 31 May to 18 July 2012


that's really good news!Seems that they are speeding up the processing of applications..Let's pray that we'll all receive positive result soonest!God bless us all...


----------



## Mahal

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!


Hello wishful congratulations! I'll have an phone interview on Wednesday I'm hoping that ill be the next one in line. Godbless


----------



## elsiemf

Jonacp said:


> elsiemf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the embassy last week and still the same status.....waiting for medical clearance and was reminded that TAT is 6-12months.
> 
> Congrats to all that have been granted their visas. Hoping and praying that my children and I can be with my fiance by Christmas.[/
> 
> hello elsiemf how long you been waiting for the medical clearance,,me almost 1 month now and immi been told me that it takes 4 or 6 weeks for assesing,i hoping to heard from my CO this week,
> 
> 
> 
> I only knew when I called the embassy last Sept 25 and I was told that my daughter is wating for medical clearance. I feel that this is related to her primary complex that was treated way back in 2008. I hope and pray that we there are no complications because of this.
> 
> The TAT 6-12months I was talking about in my previous post was for the visa prossessing. Good to know that medical clearance TAT is 6-8weeks so hopefully I should hear from my CO officer by next week.
> 
> Do you know why you need a medical clearance from Sydney?
Click to expand...


----------



## champagne

Congratulations to you wishful!

Thanks for posting the current processing times Marianina. I went to check it this morning but it was still the same 4October but soon after reading your post this afternoon I went to check it again. I got so excited knowing that our applications last September will soon be allocated to case officers..

With August applicants could you please update us once your case officers contact you? Thank you! Thank you! 

Hi Princess! How's your visa app going? did the co asked for any further docs?

Mahal and Kulots I hope you two get your visas soon.. you're both waiting for more than 6 months already..


----------



## Marianina

Congratulations, wishful and all other visa grantees! I can imagine how relieved and how happy (ecstatic) you feel. 

You're most welcome, champagne. Like a lot here, I also check that page every single day. When I saw that there was movement, it got me all excited because yes, it can only mean that our approval is drawing closer. (Such a cliffhanger though, because they only posted two dates!) 

Good luck on your Wednesday interview, Mahal. Take it easy. I'll be praying that you go through it with flying colors. 

To everyone else who are patiently waiting (and infanticipating), let's try to keep busy and continue to stay positive. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Congratulations, wishful and all other visa grantees! I can imagine how relieved and how happy (ecstatic) you feel.
> 
> You're most welcome, champagne. Like a lot here, I also check that page every single day. When I saw that there was movement, it got me all excited because yes, it can only mean that our approval is drawing closer. (Such a cliffhanger though, because they only posted two dates!)
> 
> Good luck on your Wednesday interview, Mahal. Take it easy. I'll be praying that you go through it with flying colors.
> 
> To everyone else who are patiently waiting (and infanticipating), let's try to keep busy and continue to stay positive.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you marianina. May The Lord godbless us all. Keep praying


----------



## Mahal

champagne said:


> Congratulations to you wishful!
> 
> Thanks for posting the current processing times Marianina. I went to check it this morning but it was still the same 4October but soon after reading your post this afternoon I went to check it again. I got so excited knowing that our applications last September will soon be allocated to case officers..
> 
> With August applicants could you please update us once your case officers contact you? Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Hi Princess! How's your visa app going? did the co asked for any further docs?
> 
> Mahal and Kulots I hope you two get your visas soon.. you're both waiting for more than 6 months already..


Hi champagne, yeah we've been waiting for ages but still hoping praying for all of us.keep the faith.


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hello wishful congratulations! I'll have an phone interview on Wednesday I'm hoping that ill be the next one in line. Godbless


Hello Mahal, goodluck for your interview tomorrow im excited for you''' i heard from the other that they got visa after interview''''God bless you
Goodluck''''''


----------



## Marianina

Mahal,

Please refer to the sticky/topic "Visa interview questions: what did you get asked by immigration?", under the Immigration & Visa Forum also on this website. It is very informative and will prepare you well for tomorrow. Just as an example, a number of applicants shared that apart from questions regarding personal circumstances, "What will you do if your application is rejected?" seems to be a standard question. 

Again, good luck to you and others already scheduled to be interviewed. 

Cheers,
Marianina


----------



## wishful

Paigz said:


> Congrats!





jajp23 said:


> Congratz Wishful!!!! It's really a good news when you hear someone's visa has been granted. Positive vibes are in the air. Hope ours is next!





dbabie said:


> Hi WIishful!congratz!





allansarh said:


> Hello Wishful Congrats..Happy for you,hope we're next on the line na..
> God bless everyone,keep praying..





Princess said:


> congratulations!!





Jonacp said:


> congrat's wishful





Mahal said:


> Hello wishful congratulations! I'll have an phone interview on Wednesday I'm hoping that ill be the next one in line. Godbless





champagne said:


> Congratulations to you wishful!





Marianina said:


> Congratulations, wishful and all other visa grantees! I can imagine how relieved and how happy (ecstatic) you feel.


Thanks everyone! As Marianina said, just stay positive and keep your selves busy; best things happen when you least expect them!


----------



## wishful

elsiemf said:


> Do you know why you need a medical clearance from Sydney?


Hi elsiemf, I believe all medical clearances are centrally assessed in Sydney. Mine was made via paper mode (vs eHealth) which seems to take longer than electronic ones (e.g. mailing of results to Sydney).


----------



## abc

wishful said:


> YEY!!!! Finally!
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Congrats wishful


----------



## abc

Marianina said:


> As of 29 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012
> Other Family 31 May to 18 July 2012


Sound really good there speeding up there process,,Ahh I'm nervous now coz I'm in que in this lodgement date


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Mahal,
> 
> Please refer to the sticky/topic "Visa interview questions: what did you get asked by immigration?", under the Immigration & Visa Forum also on this website. It is very informative and will prepare you well for tomorrow. Just as an example, a number of applicants shared that apart from questions regarding personal circumstances, "What will you do if your application is rejected?" seems to be a standard question.
> 
> Again, good luck to you and others already scheduled to be interviewed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marianina


Hi marianina thank you for the info, may I know where I can find that site?


----------



## elsiemf

wishful said:


> Hi elsiemf, I believe all medical clearances are centrally assessed in Sydney. Mine was made via paper mode (vs eHealth) which seems to take longer than electronic ones (e.g. mailing of results to Sydney).


First of all, congrats wishful on your visa grant.

My case is a bit complicated. Hence, Im waiting for almost 7months. I asked about the medical clearance and also based on the website..."Where your health examination reports show no significant health conditions, they can be cleared by a visa processing officer. This is called local clearance. Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment."

In my case, my daughter has history of primary complex so my application requires further medical clearance. I just hope that she will be cleared given that I already provided them with a medical certificate from her doctor that she was treated a few years ago. 
I feel that the clearance might take longer due to the backlog of medical reviews in Sydney. I saw in one forums here that as of Oct 25 they are reviewing medicals received latest August 3.

Too bad I was not able to ask when my daughter's medical clearance request was sent. That will be one of my questions the next time I follow-up. I really hope we receive our visa grant soon as in before Xmas.

Again, congrats wishful and best wishes!


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> Hi marianina thank you for the info, may I know where I can find that site?


Sorry for my late reply, Mahal. I could not access this site earlier. That thread is right on this same website. On the home page, you'll see Australian Forums on a black bar at the top of the page; click on that and then you'll see Immigration and Visa Forum; and then you'll see all the threads of topics, one of which is this one I mentioned (as well as this very one we're on). If you still cannot access it later,please let me know so I can try to cut and paste some of the questions shared there for you.

Marianina


----------



## Marianina

elsiemf said:


> First of all, congrats wishful on your visa grant.
> 
> My case is a bit complicated. Hence, Im waiting for almost 7months. I asked about the medical clearance and also based on the website..."Where your health examination reports show no significant health conditions, they can be cleared by a visa processing officer. This is called local clearance. Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment."
> 
> In my case, my daughter has history of primary complex so my application requires further medical clearance. I just hope that she will be cleared given that I already provided them with a medical certificate from her doctor that she was treated a few years ago.
> I feel that the clearance might take longer due to the backlog of medical reviews in Sydney. I saw in one forums here that as of Oct 25 they are reviewing medicals received latest August 3.
> 
> Too bad I was not able to ask when my daughter's medical clearance request was sent. That will be one of my questions the next time I follow-up. I really hope we receive our visa grant soon as in before Xmas.
> 
> Again, congrats wishful and best wishes!


Hi elsiemf,

A lot of kids here in the Philippines have had primary complex -- I think even I had it as a child! I hope the DIAC is aware that it is a very common medical condition that should not be looked at as a red flag.

Good luck and I do hope you are one happy family on Christmas Day ...2012! 

Marianina


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Sorry for my late reply, Mahal. I could not access this site earlier. That thread is right on this same website. On the home page, you'll see Australian Forums on a black bar at the top of the page; click on that and then you'll see Immigration and Visa Forum; and then you'll see all the threads of topics, one of which is this one I mentioned (as well as this very one we're on). If you still cannot access it later,please let me know so I can try to cut and paste some of the questions shared there for you.
> 
> Marianina


Hello marianina, poor me I cannot access the site. Can u cut and paste it? Thanks your help is very much appreciated. Godbless


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> Hello marianina, poor me I cannot access the site. Can u cut and paste it? Thanks your help is very much appreciated. Godbless


Sure Mahal, no problem. I was worried you might not be able to access it in time for your interview tomorrow; good you told me. Here are some questions generously shared by a member named LoveDelight:

What is your full name and date of birth?
What is your sponsor's full name and date of birth?
What is your current job tittle?
What is your sponsor's job tittle?
When did you meet your sponsor?
When did you and your sponsor start talking about marriage?
When did you and your sponsor become engaged?
What is your sponsors father's name?
What does your sponsor's father do for a living?
Have you met 
What is your sponsors mother's name?
What does she do for a living?
Does your sponsor have any siblings?
What are their names and what do they do for a living?
What do you plan on doing for employment?
Where will you be living when you move to Australia?
Will you plan on living with house mates after the lease is up?
Where do you and your sponsor plan on getting married?
Why did you and your sponsor decide on an Australian visa instead of having your sponsor try to immigrate to America?
Would your relationship end if your visa was denied?

I hope this gives you an idea.

Good luck!
Marianina


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Sure Mahal, no problem. I was worried you might not be able to access it in time for your interview tomorrow; good you told me. Here are some questions generously shared by a member named LoveDelight:
> 
> What is your full name and date of birth?
> What is your sponsor's full name and date of birth?
> What is your current job tittle?
> What is your sponsor's job tittle?
> When did you meet your sponsor?
> When did you and your sponsor start talking about marriage?
> When did you and your sponsor become engaged?
> What is your sponsors father's name?
> What does your sponsor's father do for a living?
> Have you met
> What is your sponsors mother's name?
> What does she do for a living?
> Does your sponsor have any siblings?
> What are their names and what do they do for a living?
> What do you plan on doing for employment?
> Where will you be living when you ?
> Will you plan on living with house mates after the lease is up?
> Where do you and your sponsor plan on getting married?
> Why did you and your sponsor decide on an Australian visa instead of having your sponsor try to immigrate to America?
> Would your relationship end if your visa was denied?
> 
> I hope this gives you an idea.
> 
> Good luck!
> Marianina


Thank u so much marianina, this is a big help. Will let u know how it go after my interview. By the way what state in aus are u?


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> Thank u so much marianina, this is a big help. Will let u know how it go after my interview. By the way what state in aus are u?


Don't mention it, Mahal, very glad to be of help.  My fiance resides in Sydney.


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Don't mention it, Mahal, very glad to be of help.  My fiance resides in Sydney.


Ok girl, I'm from Sydney as well. Godbless us all


----------



## raeocf

Good morning to all and congrats to those who had their Visa. 

A quick question. Is the date "Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012 " correct?. that's from the website processing times.

Thanks.


----------



## Marianina

raeocf said:


> Good morning to all and congrats to those who had their Visa.
> 
> A quick question. Is the date "Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012 " correct?. that's from the website processing times.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes raeocf, that's right. I have observed that the DIAC has done that in the past. They post a date (or two) just to give applicants a general idea of which lodgement dates are being processed at a certain point in time.


----------



## raeocf

Hi Marianina thanks for the quick reply. Will that also mean that my fiancee's application may be given/allocated/processed?... she lodged last July 25.

tHaNks again...  hehe waiting is killing me.


----------



## Marianina

raeocf said:


> Hi Marianina thanks for the quick reply. Will that also mean that my fiancee's application may be given/allocated/processed?... she lodged last July 25.
> 
> tHaNks again...  hehe waiting is killing me.


The last update was as of October 4, when lodgements dated 29 June to July 20 were being processed. So I guess we can say that as of October 29, lodgements dated 21 July to August 22 are being processed.

So yes raeocf, your fiancee's application is being processed! Progress in your application won't be long now... brace youself! 

I know how you feel. I'm trying to patiently wait while maintaining my sanity.


----------



## raeocf

Marianina said:


> The last update was as of October 4, when lodgements dated 29 June to July 20 were being processed. So I guess we can say that as of October 29, lodgements dated 21 July to August 22 are being processed.
> 
> So yes raeocf, your fiancee's application is being processed! Progress in your application won't be long now... brace youself!
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm trying to patiently wait while maintaining my sanity.


Again thanks Marianina... haha can't really explain but it's really a mixed feeling knowing that it may come at any moment. Just glad about this forum which helped me a lot even thought I don't post much(just read it maybe hhhmmm.... 10times already hehe.)


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> As of 29 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates*
> Permanent Visa Category
> 
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012
> Other Family 31 May to 18 July 2012


Hello everyone....Any updates?Thanks
Marianina can i ask where do you see that info or updates from visa application processing time?
Thanks for that info im happy to know that coz i lodge my application last 21th sept...im waiting to allocate C.O...so that means mine will be soon..
Can u give me the link for that...?


----------



## Marianina

allansarh said:


> Hello everyone....Any updates?Thanks
> Marianina can i ask where do you see that info or updates from visa application processing time?
> Thanks for that info im happy to know that coz i lodge my application last 21th sept...im waiting to allocate C.O...so that means mine will be soon..
> Can u give me the link for that...?


Hi Allansarh,

Here is the link:

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## gorgeous22

mollie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am new to the forum and would appreciate anyone who are currently or have in the past submitted a PMV or spouse visa from the Philippines. Last December my partner and I submitted our application for a PMV and until now we have now heard anything back from the immigration department.
> 
> I have sent two email enquiries regarding our application and have received a similar answer saying that they the application was currently being processed and the CO would get in touch with us if further documents was required. We were also told that the average processing time was 6 months and we were given details of our case officer. but they have not given us a tentative date as to when we could get an answer or at what stage our application is at and I don't want to be a pain and email all the time.
> 
> As you would all understand anxiety is starting to set in because we have not been asked for any further information/documents and an iterview has not been conducted yet. Am just scared that comes the 6 months period and they decide to ask us for further information. Is it unusual that its over three months now and nothing has been asked from us?
> 
> I would like to receive any feedback or experience from anyone who has dealt with applying a visa from the Philippines.
> 
> Thank you and best of luck to everyone who is applying. This forum has really helped me getting through the waiting period.


Hello! NO NEWS means GOOD NEWS. 
The CO will let you know when they need additional requirements.


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi. I will be applying a tourist visa and spousal visa at the same time. Do you think by calling the VIA Center they can pick up my papers thru the courier AIR21? 
I tried it before with the tourist visa and I am not sure if it is possible for spousal visa. 

Can pls someone with information post a comment. I will really appreciate it.

About me: 

I have been to Australia twice with a tourist visa. 
Now that I am married to an Australian, I will be lodging application: tourist visa and spousal visa at the same time. 
I will lodge my application this November and I am hoping to get a grant for my tourist so I can celebrate with my husband. 

My questions are: 
- Do I have to wait for the CO to request a medical results? 
- Do I have to order NSO Livebirth and Marriage Certificate online or the original will be accepted?
- Is the courier capable of submitting my spousal visa application and tourist visa application? ( as long as I call the VIA center first ) 
- How much check should I prepare for spousal application fee and for tourist visa? 
- For those who were asked additional requirements, can you pls tell me what were the documents requested? 

I will appreciate any comments. 
Thank you so much. Godbless!


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi Allansarh,
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


Hi Marianina,
Thanks for the link..God Bless us all...
By the way when did you lodged your application? what type and where did you lodged? may i see your timeline?thanks


----------



## Marianina

allansarh said:


> Hi Marianina,
> Thanks for the link..God Bless us all...
> By the way when did you lodged your application? what type and where did you lodged? may i see your timeline?thanks


I lodged a PMV300 last September 25 at VIA Makati. Other details are on the Australia Timelines page.


----------



## camille

Hi,

I recently lodged a PMV application in Singapore last October 23 and the acknowledgement letter handed to me on the same day indicates a CONTACT OFFICER's name, is it the same as CO?

Thanks!


----------



## IMkddj

camille said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently lodged a PMV application in Singapore last October 23 and the acknowledgement letter handed to me on the same day indicates a CONTACT OFFICER's name, is it the same as CO?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Camille,
I reckon yes )


----------



## wishful

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi. I will be applying a tourist visa and spousal visa at the same time. Do you think by calling the VIA Center they can pick up my papers thru the courier AIR21?
> I tried it before with the tourist visa and I am not sure if it is possible for spousal visa.
> 
> Can pls someone with information post a comment. I will really appreciate it.
> 
> About me:
> 
> I have been to Australia twice with a tourist visa.
> Now that I am married to an Australian, I will be lodging application: tourist visa and spousal visa at the same time.
> I will lodge my application this November and I am hoping to get a grant for my tourist so I can celebrate with my husband.
> 
> My questions are:
> - Do I have to wait for the CO to request a medical results?
> - Do I have to order NSO Livebirth and Marriage Certificate online or the original will be accepted?
> - Is the courier capable of submitting my spousal visa application and tourist visa application? ( as long as I call the VIA center first )
> - How much check should I prepare for spousal application fee and for tourist visa?
> - For those who were asked additional requirements, can you pls tell me what were the documents requested?
> 
> I will appreciate any comments.
> Thank you so much. Godbless!


hi gorgeous22,

You'll need to wait for confirmation mail from embassy after submitting your application before you can take your medical and request for NSO documents; embassy only accepts NSO documents requested online.

Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy
Frequently Asked Questions - Australian Embassy

You'll only need to set an appointment with VIA for their appointed courier to pickup your application, no need to contact a separate courier.

Schedule of application fees as of July 1, 2012:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i0712.pdf

Most of the time, embassy requests for additional proof of relationship. Also some experienced issues with their NBI clearances (e.g. TRAVEL ABROAD vs. AUSTRALIA VISA), luckily they accepted my AUSTRALIA VISA NBI clearance.


----------



## camille

IMkddj said:


> Hello Camille,
> I reckon yes )


Thanks, IMkddj!

I was just wondering because she was the same person who received and checked my paper application and answers my phone inquiries whenever I call the immigration.


----------



## djdba188

Princess said:


> any updates anyone?


Hi Krissy - I had to submit original NBI and a form 80 which I did on 13th October - been quiet since then .. so I giess we just wait ...


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> Hi Krissy - I had to submit original NBI and a form 80 which I did on 13th October - been quiet since then .. so I giess we just wait ...


Hi DJDBA188,could you please post your timeline.Thank You.


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi DJDBA188,could you please post your timeline.Thank You.


Hi I would if I knew how to ...!!


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> Hi I would if I knew how to ...!!


Hi djdba188!when did you lodge your application and when did you have a CO assigned?thank you.


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi djdba188!when did you lodge your application and when did you have a CO assigned?thank you.


I apply July 16 received confirm on19 July medical done on 23 July. Got mail from embassy on Oct 10 requesting form 80 and original NBI. Not sure if the person on email is the case officer - but I guess so.


----------



## djdba188

info on email from embasssy ..
For information about the status of your active application, please refer
to the Visa Processing Page of our website at
Visa processing times - Australian Embassy.

We currently take eight (8) weeks from the date of submitting your visa
application to allocate to a case officer.

If you are within this 8 week period we will not respond to your status
enquiry.For all other active case specific enquiries, we will endeavour to
respond within two (2) working days.


----------



## jajp23

djdba188 said:


> I apply July 16 received confirm on19 July medical done on 23 July. Got mail from embassy on Oct 10 requesting form 80 and original NBI. Not sure if the person on email is the case officer - but I guess so.


Yes that's the case officer.


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> I lodged a PMV300 last September 25 at VIA Makati. Other details are on the Australia Timelines page.


Hi Marianina,
Oh ok so u are batch september also, i lodge mine 21th sept.2012..
By the way i dont know how to display my timeline..anyway thanks to u and may the Lord bless us all..
Are you in the phil now?can i have your cp #?Thanks


----------



## gorgeous22

Is Police check same as NBI Clearance?


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Is Police check same as NBI Clearance?


If you've only resided in the Philippines for more than 12 months in the last 10 years, yes it is the NBI Clearance. If you resided outside Philippines, you need to get a police clearance from that country.


----------



## gorgeous22

Thank you Camil and Allansarh... I appreciate it. Pls let me know when you have some updates regarding spousal visa application. Thank you.


----------



## gorgeous22

To: jajp23

Thank you. 
I have stayed in Australia for six months when I was on a holiday. Does it mean I have to get Police check in Australia?


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> To: jajp23
> 
> Thank you.
> I have stayed in Australia for six months when I was on a holiday. Does it mean I have to get Police check in Australia?


Hi gorgeous22! I don't think so coz you just stayed in Australia for 6 months. As I've mentioned, police clearance is needed for countries which you stayed for more than 12 months.


----------



## gorgeous22

Thank you so much... Yeah I saw that but I just want to make sure.
Hey by the way what state are u in? 

This is a helpful website and all the members are happy to share their experiences.


----------



## gorgeous22

wishful said:


> hi gorgeous22,
> 
> You'll need to wait for confirmation mail from embassy after submitting your application before you can take your medical and request for NSO documents; embassy only accepts NSO documents requested online.
> 
> Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy
> Frequently Asked Questions - Australian Embassy
> 
> qYou'll only need to set an appointment with VIA for their appointed courier to pickup you r application, no need to contact a separate courier.
> 
> Schedule of application fees as of July 1, 2012:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allformso/pdf/990i0712.pdf
> 
> Most of the time, embassy requests for additional proof of relationship. Also some experienced issues with their NBI clearances (e.g. TRAVEL ABROAD vs. AUSTRALIA VISA), luckily they accepted my AUSTRALIA VISA NBI clearance.


Thank u this is really a big help.


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> To: jajp23
> 
> Thank you.
> I have stayed in Australia for six months when I was on a holiday. Does it mean I have to get Police check in Australia?


Hi gorgeous,
You dont need a police check from Aust. cos u been there 6 months and its only a holiday visa,as Jajp23 said its required when u stay in the country for 12 months...


----------



## gorgeous22

Thanks so much for the info. I will be lodging my Tourist visa and Spousal visa application, this month.


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Thank you so much... Yeah I saw that but I just want to make sure.
> Hey by the way what state are u in?
> 
> This is a helpful website and all the members are happy to share their experiences.


Hi gorgeous22! I'm in Sydney


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I will be lodging my Tourist visa and Spousal visa application, this month.


Hello gorgeous,
Are you lodging here in makati manila your application?


----------



## krissybaby

Mahal said:


> Thank u so much marianina, this is a big help. Will let u know how it go after my interview. By the way what state in aus are u?


How are u Mahal? Done with the interview? Hope all is well now...take care!


----------



## crislehne

Hi everybody? No visa grant this week? All in holiday mode?


----------



## champagne

Hi Crislehne! How's your application going? Did the CO asked you for any additional docs? I hope you don't mind me asking.. have you got your visa already? because its almost your 5th month this Nov and 2 months have passed since a CO was allocated to you...

Krissybaby Congratulations on your visa grant! 

Mahal, How was your interview?


----------



## gorgeous22

*Hi guys...*

Hi Everybody in this website for Filipina who lodged application for spousal visa. Can I pls asked you how much managers check in peso should I make for the spousal fee. On the website it says in dollars but I think it should be in peso. 
Pls anybody here who lodged application recently. Can u pls tell me how much is the amount of check?

To allansarh: Darling I will call the visa call center so they can schedule a pick up in my place thru a courier AIR21. I haven't called them yet, I have to call them when I have my new passport, and that is not until this coming week.

To jajp23: thank you. I will be staying in Queensland


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi Everybody in this website for Filipina who lodged application for spousal visa. Can I pls asked you how much managers check in peso should I make for the spousal fee. On the website it says in dollars but I think it should be in peso.
> Pls anybody here who lodged application recently. Can u pls tell me how much is the amount of check?
> 
> To allansarh: Darling I will call the visa call center so they can schedule a pick up in my place thru a courier AIR21. I haven't called them yet, I have to call them when I have my new passport, and that is not until this coming week.
> 
> To jajp23: thank you. I will be staying in Queensland


Hi gorgeous! I suggest you ask your husband/fiance to just pay in Australia. Its a big difference when you pay in peso. Last time I check the conversion rate is php46 to aud 1. There's actually a forex converter on immi.gov.au just check it out.


----------



## wishful

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi Everybody in this website for Filipina who lodged application for spousal visa. Can I pls asked you how much managers check in peso should I make for the spousal fee. On the website it says in dollars but I think it should be in peso.
> Pls anybody here who lodged application recently. Can u pls tell me how much is the amount of check?
> 
> To allansarh: Darling I will call the visa call center so they can schedule a pick up in my place thru a courier AIR21. I haven't called them yet, I have to call them when I have my new passport, and that is not until this coming week.
> 
> To jajp23: thank you. I will be staying in Queensland


Hi gorgeous22,

Schedule of Fees effective July 2012 (from embassy's Philippine website):

http://www.australia.com.ph/files/mnla/03 - Visa Application Charges 0712.pdf


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Hi gorgeous22,
> 
> Schedule of Fees effective July 2012 (from embassy's Philippine website):
> 
> http://www.australia.com.ph/files/mnla/03 - Visa Application Charges 0712.pdf


Hello wishful,

Just curious to know if there was anything else you had to do after your visa was approved (apart from the pre-dep seminar at the Comm on Fillipinos O'seas). I'm not comfortable sitting around waiting and doing nothing as precious time goes ticking by... 

Also, may I know how much time was given by the DIAC between your visa approval and their stipulated initial entry date?

Thanks a lot, wishful.

Marianina


----------



## gorgeous22

jajp23 said:


> Hi gorgeous! I suggest you ask your husband/fiance to just pay in Australia. Its a big difference when you pay in peso. Last time I check the conversion rate is php46 to aud 1. There's actually a forex converter on immi.gov.au just check it out.


Thank you for that information jajp23. By the way if he will be paying in Australia do u still have the number? Where can I find a contact number? 
If he will be paying the spousal fee, do I have to collect the receipt? Does he need to mail me the receipt or the receipt number should do?


----------



## gorgeous22

*Hello!*



jajp23 said:


> Hi gorgeous! I suggest you ask your husband/fiance to just pay in Australia. Its a big difference when you pay in peso. Last time I check the conversion rate is php46 to aud 1. There's actually a forex converter on immi.gov.au just check it out.


Thank you for that information jajp23. By the way if he will be paying in Australia do u still have the number? Where can I find a contact number? 
If he will be paying the spousal fee, do I have to collect the receipt? Does he need to mail me the receipt or the receipt number should do?


----------



## gorgeous22

Marianina said:


> Hello wishful,
> 
> Just curious to know if there was anything else you had to do after your visa was approved (apart from the pre-dep seminar at the Comm on Fillipinos O'seas). I'm not comfortable sitting around waiting and doing nothing as precious time goes ticking by...
> 
> Also, may I know how much time was given by the DIAC between your visa approval and their stipulated initial entry date?
> 
> Thanks a lot, wishful.
> 
> Marianina


Thanks for the link


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi everybody.

I am very excited to submit my application for spousal visa this month.

I would appreciate if you will read my documents that will be submitted to Australian Embassy and post some comment, based on your experience. I want to get my spousal visa as soon as possible, as we all know , everybody wish for that.

I will be submitting the following documents:

- Certified true copy (CTC ) of CFO Certificate

- CTC of NBI Clearance for travel abroad and original

- CTC of NSO Birth Certificate

- CTC of Marriage Certificate from NSO

- CTC of pages of my old passport with stamp arrival and departure

- CTC of valid IDs with my maiden name and new married last name

- CTC of my husbands Birth Certificate, 
Passport, 
Drivers License, 
Divorce paper from previous marriage, 
proof of income from employer.

- CTC of Certificate of NO IMPEDIMENT and original

- Calling card of my husband from his employer

- 4 passport size picture ( mine ) 2 for my husband

- Evedince of name change my old passport CTC and CTC of my new married passport, 
NSO Birth Certificate and 
NSO Marriage Certificate, 
some valid IDs from my previous last name and 
postal ID for my valid ID married last name.

- Completed form 40SP from my husband

- Completed form 47SP (mine)

- Completed form 80 Character Assessment ( mine )

- Original CENOMAR, 
Certificate of no impediment ( husband ) , 
original Marriage Certificate from NSO

- Evidence that relationship is genuine 35 printed photos, 
wedding invitation, 
CTC printed itenary of my husbands travel to Phil's, 
CTC of stamp in his passport ( arrival Phil's ) , 
CTC of my receipt of my drivers license in Australia,
my bank in Australia, 
some printed email from Facebook dated June 2011, 
July 2011, 
Aug11 2011, 
29 nov, 4 
October 2011.

- history of our relationship

A) from my husband - printed
B) mine - printed

- 6 Statutory declarations from his families and friends in Australia.

I am waiting for my new married passport and I will be submitting my original passport and CTC of the new married passport.

So far, I think I only lack my medicals and I have to wait for their email. 
If luckily I will be granted a tourist visa then I will have my medicals taken in Australia.

Regarding the online NSO documents. I will submit it upon request, if CO need it aside from the originals that I will be submitting.

Please someone advice me, what to submit and what not to submit.
Please tell me any documents that u were asked to submit that I don't have on my lists.

My post is long and I would like to thank you for giving time reading my post. 
Please give me an advice. I really need help on this matter. 
Successful applicants of spousal visa and for those who lodged application already. Kindly enlightened me and tell me the other additional documents CO asked from you.

Thank you so much guys.

TO GOD BE THE GLORY.

[/I][/B][/B]


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Thank you for that information jajp23. By the way if he will be paying in Australia do u still have the number? Where can I find a contact number?
> If he will be paying the spousal fee, do I have to collect the receipt? Does he need to mail me the receipt or the receipt number should do?


Hi gorgeous! He could call DIAC hotline at 131 881. Tell him to tell the agent that he is paying for your Partner visa application to be lodged in Australian Embassy Manila. They will need your name as indicated in your passport and other passport details. He could pay via credit card. After payment, they will send the receipt to your husband/fiace. The receipt should be forwarded to you for you to print and show to via centre.

In our case, I asked my husband to print the email as well then have it certified to make sure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi Everybody in this website for Filipina who lodged application for spousal visa. Can I pls asked you how much managers check in peso should I make for the spousal fee. On the website it says in dollars but I think it should be in peso.
> Pls anybody here who lodged application recently. Can u pls tell me how much is the amount of check?
> 
> To allansarh: Darling I will call the visa call center so they can schedule a pick up in my place thru a courier AIR21. I haven't called them yet, I have to call them when I have my new passport, and that is not until this coming week.
> 
> To jajp23: thank you. I will be staying in Queensland


Hello gorgous,
i lodge mine last 21th sept. cost me the MC 95,300 peso ..but as they said every months they are updating it cos it depends on the AUD rate..may i as u where are u now?Aust. or Phil?Thanks


----------



## champagne

Hi gorgeous 22.. you don't need to submit any NSO documents when you lodge your application.. They will ask you to send whatever NSO documents that they need on your acknowledgement letter thru the new system.. and also you don't need to send lots of photos.. less than 15 would be more than enough as you only need to show that you have photos together and also with families and friends.. I understand that you want to send all documents to support your visa application... we are all in the same boat..


----------



## krissybaby

champagne said:


> Hi Crislehne! How's your application going? Did the CO asked you for any additional docs? I hope you don't mind me asking.. have you got your visa already? because its almost your 5th month this Nov and 2 months have passed since a CO was allocated to you...
> 
> Krissybaby Congratulations on your visa grant!
> 
> Mahal, How was your interview?


Thanks Champagne! Good luck to u and to everyone still waiting..just be a little patient. Good that the embassy's processing time is faster already compared last month. Though I cant complain much for ours cause we got it for 15weeks and 7days.  stay positive!


----------



## crislehne

champagne said:


> Hi Crislehne! How's your application going? Did the CO asked you for any additional docs? I hope you don't mind me asking.. have you got your visa already? because its almost your 5th month this Nov and 2 months have passed since a CO was allocated to you...
> 
> Krissybaby Congratulations on your visa grant!
> 
> Mahal, How was your interview?


Hi champagne, yeah CO keeps asking adtl docs.. (Paisa isa) which makes it more annoying, Ive been dealing with her for almost a month now, the last one she's asking is the AFP check which she could have said month ago, them copy of birth certificate which I already did june pa ( malas ata ako sa CO) anyway hope my AFP check will come this week and am hoping that is the last doc she will ask, to much pressure on me now coz am already 8 mos pregnant, and I need to fly within november if I am intended to fly before I give birth.

Thanks for asking girl.. Hows yours? Hope our prayer will be answered this week..


----------



## Marianina

crislehne said:


> Hi champagne, yeah CO keeps asking adtl docs.. (Paisa isa) which makes it more annoying, Ive been dealing with her for almost a month now, the last one she's asking is the AFP check which she could have said month ago, them copy of birth certificate which I already did june pa ( malas ata ako sa CO) anyway hope my AFP check will come this week and am hoping that is the last doc she will ask, to much pressure on me now coz am already 8 mos pregnant, and I need to fly within november if I am intended to fly before I give birth.
> 
> Thanks for asking girl.. Hows yours? Hope our prayer will be answered this week..


Good luck Crislehne. Praying for your intentions today... hang in there!

Marianina


----------



## Marianina

To applicants intending to submit an application anytime soon, a thread started by member sbjapan contains the info that the DIAC implements form changes in the months of April, July and *November*. Please be guided accordingly and do make sure you use the current form/s. 

Marianina


----------



## gorgeous22

allansarh said:


> Hello gorgous,
> i lodge mine last 21th sept. cost me the MC 95,300 peso ..but as they said every months they are updating it cos it depends on the AUD rate..may i as u where are u now?Aust. or Phil?Thanks


Hi AllanSarh! Right now I am in the Philippines. I will be lodging a tourist visa and spousal visa this month. I hope I will get a tourist visa so we can have our honeymoon in Australia this month.I also would like to attend my step daughters graduation this December, and spend Christmas with my hubby.

What about you? Are you in Au or Phil's? 
Thx for your info. I told my husband to call the embassy and ask if he can pay for it in Australia.


----------



## gorgeous22

champagne said:


> Hi gorgeous 22.. you don't need to submit any NSO documents when you lodge your application.. They will ask you to send whatever NSO documents that they need on your acknowledgement letter thru the new system.. and also you don't need to send lots of photos.. less than 15 would be more than enough as you only need to show that you have photos together and also with families and friends.. I understand that you want to send all documents to support your visa application... we are all in the same boat..


Thanks for the info  I will let you know when I lodge mine.


----------



## wishful

Marianina said:


> Hello wishful,
> 
> Just curious to know if there was anything else you had to do after your visa was approved (apart from the pre-dep seminar at the Comm on Fillipinos O'seas). I'm not comfortable sitting around waiting and doing nothing as precious time goes ticking by...
> 
> Also, may I know how much time was given by the DIAC between your visa approval and their stipulated initial entry date?
> 
> Thanks a lot, wishful.
> 
> Marianina


Hi Marianina, I'm also wondering what else are needed besides pre-departure seminars. Not sure if you've already read this from BI's website: The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Memorandum (Guidelines on Departure Formalities). I'm not really sure where our visa falls under since ours is technically a Temporary class.

As for initial entry, it should be made no later than 7-8 months after visa grant; mine is until June 7.


----------



## crislehne

Marianina said:


> Good luck Crislehne. Praying for your intentions today... hang in there!
> 
> Marianina


Thanks marianina, another week another chance of visa grant, god is good he will answer our prayer..


----------



## Mahal

krissybaby said:


> Thanks Champagne! Good luck to u and to everyone still waiting..just be a little patient. Good that the embassy's processing time is faster already compared last month. Though I cant complain much for ours cause we got it for 15weeks and 7days.  stay positive!


Hi champagne how are u? Interview was quite annoying! She repeated the same question! We provide everything all supporting docs is in their hands still I don't know what they thinking. How can they make it so hard to decide when everything was provided? If they only knew how stressing and painful the feeling is... But what can we do? They are the one who got power. All we can do is wait hoping that this coming days they will grant our visa so we can start our life with our loveones. In the she said if they need more info( ano p kya gusto nila malaman) they will contact our agent or they will finalized their decision! When? I don't know! Godbless us all


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Hi champagne how are u? Interview was quite annoying! She repeated the same question! We provide everything all supporting docs is in their hands still I don't know what they thinking. How can they make it so hard to decide when everything was provided? If they only knew how stressing and painful the feeling is... But what can we do? They are the one who got power. All we can do is wait hoping that this coming days they will grant our visa so we can start our life with our loveones. In the she said if they need more info( ano p kya gusto nila malaman) they will contact our agent or they will finalized their decision! When? I don't know! Godbless us all


Hi Mahal,when did you lodge your application and did you assigned by CO?Thank you.by the way i send you a private message last week.


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Hi Marianina, I'm also wondering what else are needed besides pre-departure seminars. Not sure if you've already read this from BI's website: The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Memorandum (Guidelines on Departure Formalities). I'm not really sure where our visa falls under since ours is technically a Temporary class.
> 
> As for initial entry, it should be made no later than 7-8 months after visa grant; mine is until June 7.


Thank you very much, wishful. After reading the B.I. memo, it does look like all we need is the CFO sticker. Can anyone who has already left on a partner visa be so kind as to confirm this please?

Marianina


----------



## crislehne

Mahal said:


> Hi champagne how are u? Interview was quite annoying! She repeated the same question! We provide everything all supporting docs is in their hands still I don't know what they thinking. How can they make it so hard to decide when everything was provided? If they only knew how stressing and painful the feeling is... But what can we do? They are the one who got power. All we can do is wait hoping that this coming days they will grant our visa so we can start our life with our loveones. In the she said if they need more info( ano p kya gusto nila malaman) they will contact our agent or they will finalized their decision! When? I don't know! Godbless us all


Hi mahal, yeah same thing when she interviewed me OCT 2. Relay all that has been written. Then asked for living arrangement docs from my mum in law since we live there first time, then after 2weeks will say she needs the copy of birth certificate, now waiting or afp check.the whole process of giving hope then wait hen give hope is eeally frustrating. I thought when she called me 3weeks ago she will grant the visa thats why I took CFO, but still asked for AFP. Anyway, ypure right we dont have the power. And it is everyday tornment esp with me who has bub in my tummy, if I reach dec, I cannot fly anymore, thats what Ive been asking her for consideration. But well yeah we dont have the power to twist their arms, hay hope this week is victory week. Keep praying and enjoy moments with our family. There is no delay in gods answer just perfect time


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> Hi Mahal,when did you lodge your application and did you assigned by CO?Thank you.by the way i send you a private message last week.


Hello dbabie, I've been waiting for almost 8 months now. Yeah I red it but I don't know how to message u back.


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi AllanSarh! Right now I am in the Philippines. I will be lodging a tourist visa and spousal visa this month. I hope I will get a tourist visa so we can have our honeymoon in Australia this month.I also would like to attend my step daughters graduation this December, and spend Christmas with my hubby.
> 
> What about you? Are you in Au or Phil's?
> Thx for your info. I told my husband to call the embassy and ask if he can pay for it in Australia.


Hi gorgeous,
Im in the phil now,i was in Australia last march 3 months tourist visa...Good luck on you and God Bless us all for our visa..Keep praying..!


----------



## kang

Hi everyone! Is it possible to lodge 2 visa at the same time?


----------



## gorgeous22

allansarh said:


> Hello gorgous,
> i lodge mine last 21th sept. cost me the MC 95,300 peso ..but as they said every months they are updating it cos it depends on the AUD rate..may i as u where are u now?Aust. or Phil?Thanks


Hi Allan Sarh.. How did u go with your application? Did the CO asked you any additional documents?


----------



## SoMuchForPathos

Mahal said:


> Hi champagne how are u? Interview was quite annoying! She repeated the same question! We provide everything all supporting docs is in their hands still I don't know what they thinking. How can they make it so hard to decide when everything was provided? If they only knew how stressing and painful the feeling is... But what can we do? They are the one who got power. All we can do is wait hoping that this coming days they will grant our visa so we can start our life with our loveones. In the she said if they need more info( ano p kya gusto nila malaman) they will contact our agent or they will finalized their decision! When? I don't know! Godbless us all


Listen, my partner had this problem as well. We were married in Australia in November 2011 and had been in a relationship since September 2010, even though she was not divorced from her husband in the Philippines ( as you know there is no divorce in the Philippines ). The case officer at her interview kept on asking her when she was seperated from her ex husband ( January 2010 ), and insisted that other documents had a different time when she said they were seperated. My partner continuingly denied this. In the end the case officer said we had to supply further evidence that the relationship was genuine and of a joint household. So on top of the 5 statutory declarations and marriage certificate and other evidence we initially supplied, I gathered another 16 statutory declarations, sms messages and intimate instant messaging messages ( these last items they were not to happy about ! )

My point being, the case officers are looking to confuse you so that you will show some indication that you are lieing. If you're telling the truth, don't worry about it. It's just more bs that we have to go through because people have taken advantage of the system. Then once your visa is granted all you have to deal with is the CFO's bs and then you're home free.


----------



## champagne

Good Morning Guys!

@ Crislehne... that's frustrating! why can't they just ask for the additional documents all at the same time?! Didn't you submit an AFP check before? it was on the checklist that if there's any child migrating the sponsor has to get AFP right? did they ask for a new one? I think AFP was valid for a year...

@ Mahal... I understand how you feel with all her questions but just look at the bright side... you're done with the interview... I hope your co won't ask for anymore additional documents..

Yes they have the power over our visa application and all we can do is wait and wait and wait


----------



## Mahal

champagne said:


> Good Morning Guys!
> 
> @ Crislehne... that's frustrating! why can't they just ask for the additional documents all at the same time?! Didn't you submit an AFP check before? it was on the checklist that if there's any child migrating the sponsor has to get AFP right? did they ask for a new one? I think AFP was valid for a year...
> 
> @ Mahal... I understand how you feel with all her questions but just look at the bright side... you're done with the interview... I hope your co won't ask for anymore additional documents..
> 
> Yes they have the power over our visa application and all we can do is wait and wait and wait


Hello, I would like to think and believe that there is always the time rigth for everything! I do hope and pray I can spend Xmass with my hubby. Godbless everyone


----------



## tiffiny

kang said:


> Hi everyone! Is it possible to lodge 2 visa at the same time?


Depends, what visas are you talking about?


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Hi everyone! Is it possible to lodge 2 visa at the same time?


If tourist and spouse/fv yes it's possible


----------



## gorgeous22

tiffiny said:


> Depends, what visas are you talking about?


Yes if tourist and fiancée or spousal.


----------



## gorgeous22

kang said:


> Hi everyone! Is it possible to lodge 2 visa at the same time?


Tourist and spousal..yes possible...


----------



## gorgeous22

allansarh said:


> Hi gorgeous,
> Im in the phil now,i was in Australia last march 3 months tourist visa...Good luck on you and God Bless us all for our visa..Keep praying..!


Thanks. Godless


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi Allan Sarh.. How did u go with your application? Did the CO asked you any additional documents?


Hi gorgeous,
I just lodge my application last september,im just been in 1 month and 2 weeks now so i dont have yet my assigned C.O...Hoping to hear from there already for my C.O..


----------



## erikawilson

Hi guys,can you give me a link or any advise on what to do in applying spousal visa and tourist visa at the same time or maybe spouse visa first then tourist.I am dying to see my husband and were planning to apply both visas so I can at least stay with him in Australia .while waiting for my partner visa to be approved. PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP GUYS.


----------



## jajp23

erikawilson said:


> Hi guys,can you give me a link or any advise on what to do in applying spousal visa and tourist visa at the same time or maybe spouse visa first then tourist.I am dying to see my husband and were planning to apply both visas so I can at least stay with him in Australia .while waiting for my partner visa to be approved. PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP GUYS.


Hi erikawislon;68246!

Here's the link for the spouse visa application

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/eligibility-married.htm


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi AllanSarh! Right now I am in the Philippines. I will be lodging a tourist visa and spousal visa this month. I hope I will get a tourist visa so we can have our honeymoon in Australia this month.I also would like to attend my step daughters graduation this December, and spend Christmas with my hubby.
> 
> What about you? Are you in Au or Phil's?
> Thx for your info. I told my husband to call the embassy and ask if he can pay for it in Australia.


Hi gorgeous22.My husband and I do actually have the same concern as you do.We will lodge spousal visa on last week of november and also planning to apply for tourist visa while waiting for visa 309. I think you have further ideas on this matter than i do so can u share some of your plans,the things u prepared,the pros and cons of applying two visas.will tourist visa a cause of denial of visa 309? 
Thanks in advance gorgeous.

regards,

Erika


----------



## erikawilson

jajp23 said:


> Hi erikawislon;68246!
> 
> Here's the link for the spouse visa application
> 
> Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)


thanks jajp23.I will need to read this to fully understand what I want.

P.S. any idea on lodging the application for visa 309 and tourist at the same time? maybe pros and cons of processing these together?


----------



## erikawilson

jajp23 said:


> If you've only resided in the Philippines for more than 12 months in the last 10 years, yes it is the NBI Clearance. If you resided outside Philippines, you need to get a police clearance from that country.


jajp23: will i need to pass nbi clearance when i lodge application? what kind of nbi? for travel abroad? thank you jajp23. I believe you are in australia now. can you share to me how you did your visa 309 and tourist visa??
PLEASE.

Thank you.


----------



## jajp23

erikawilson said:


> jajp23: will i need to pass nbi clearance when i lodge application? what kind of nbi? for travel abroad? thank you jajp23. I believe you are in australia now. can you share to me how you did your visa 309 and tourist visa??
> PLEASE.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi erikawilson! Yeah I'm in Oz but I'm on skilled migrant visa... We're applying for my husband's spouse visa 309. Actually I don't have any idea on tourist visa...

Regarding NBI clearance, yes you need to submit. My husband submitted NBI clearance for travel abroad, I'm just not sure if that's correct. If I'm not mistaken, I've read in this forum that NBI clearance should be for migration to Australia.


----------



## kang

gorgeous22 said:


> Tourist and spousal..yes possible...


Thanks for that. I will be lodging a Partner Visa (subclass 300) and a Tourist Visa at the same time. So that I can travel back to Australia while waiting for the result of my partner visa. I was there in May for a 3 months holiday.


----------



## erikawilson

kang said:


> Thanks for that. I will be lodging a Partner Visa (subclass 300) and a Tourist Visa at the same time. So that I can travel back to Australia while waiting for the result of my partner visa. I was there in May for a 3 months holiday.


kang,need your help .
I think will be doing the same thing except im processing for visa 309.
Can you share to me things u prepared? or what are the requirements for both?
is it okay to lodge application at the same time? will it not be complicated?


----------



## crislehne

champagne said:


> Good Morning Guys!
> 
> @ Crislehne... that's frustrating! why can't they just ask for the additional documents all at the same time?! Didn't you submit an AFP check before? it was on the checklist that if there's any child migrating the sponsor has to get AFP right? did they ask for a new one? I think AFP was valid for a year...
> 
> @ Mahal... I understand how you feel with all her questions but just look at the bright side... you're done with the interview... I hope your co won't ask for anymore additional documents..
> 
> Yes they have the power over our visa application and all we can do is wait and wait and wait


Hi champagne, the Afp the CO recently asked is mine, coz apparently I stayed in AU for 12 mos, but I said it wasn't continuous stay, there are weeks gap, anyway i passed that AFP today, hopefully the CO will be happy with it and give visa grant this week. Lets keep hoping and praying ladies..god is good.


----------



## kang

erikawilson said:


> thanks jajp23.I will need to read this to fully understand what I want.
> 
> P.S. any idea on lodging the application for visa 309 and tourist at the same time? maybe pros and cons of processing these together?


So far all the documents on the checklist and thats the link were you could check yours. When are you planning to lodge your application?


----------



## erikawilson

kang said:


> So far all the documents on the checklist and thats the link were you could check yours. When are you planning to lodge your application?


Kang, we're planning to lodge visa subclass 309 and tourist visa if possible on the 3rd week of november.

Kang,im scared applying for tourist visa will delay the approval of visa subclass 309.Do you think it will affect ?


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Kang, we're planning to lodge visa subclass 309 and tourist visa if possible on the 3rd week of november.
> 
> Kang,im scared applying for tourist visa will delay the approval of visa subclass 309.Do you think it will affect ?


Hi Erika,

My apologies I haven't replied to your PM yet as me and hubby went for holidays out of town. I will try and make a list for you but it is a long list and similar to the partner visa checklist from the immi website. And checklists for one partner visa application varies as per the individual cases especially I have dependents with individual circumstances and requirements. This is the checklist I have used: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) Application Document Checklist

Don't be afraid on travelling to Oz while your partner visa is processing. See below quote from Australian Embassy-Manila.

_Persons who lodge a permanent (family) visa application who then apply for a temporary visa to travel to Australia should be aware that the processing of their permanent visa application will continue.

This means that such persons will be required to comply with any permanent visa application processing requests (or requests for additional information) during both during the time of processing of the temporary visa application, or, possible temporary visa grant period.

• Submit a complete application and include all supporting documents. This is the single most important factor in allowing us to make a quick decision.

• Provide an e-mail address. This enables us to communicate with you quickly and efficiently._​
All the best Erika! And to all of us here who are still waiting for the visa grant!


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> Kang, we're planning to lodge visa subclass 309 and tourist visa if possible on the 3rd week of november.
> 
> Kang,im scared applying for tourist visa will delay the approval of visa subclass 309.Do you think it will affect ?


Hi erikawilson, in my opinion, a potential problem you may be faced with is when after lodgement, the DIAC needs you to submit any other documents/requirements for your 309, and you happen to be in Australia on visitor's visa, you will have to go back to Manila to deal with it. You're usually given x number of days to comply with what they ask for and if you are not able to submit the requirement immediately because you are in Australia, then it could delay the approval of your 309.

Marianina


----------



## Mahal

SoMuchForPathos said:


> Listen, my partner had this problem as well. We were married in Australia in November 2011 and had been in a relationship since September 2010, even though she was not divorced from her husband in the Philippines ( as you know there is no divorce in the Philippines ). The case officer at her interview kept on asking her when she was seperated from her ex husband ( January 2010 ), and insisted that other documents had a different time when she said they were seperated. My partner continuingly denied this. In the end the case officer said we had to supply further evidence that the relationship was genuine and of a joint household. So on top of the 5 statutory declarations and marriage certificate and other evidence we initially supplied, I gathered another 16 statutory declarations, sms messages and intimate instant messaging messages ( these last items they were not to happy about ! )
> 
> My point being, the case officers are looking to confuse you so that you will show some indication that you are lieing. If you're telling the truth, don't worry about it. It's just more bs that we have to go through because people have taken advantage of the system. Then once your visa is granted all you have to deal with is the CFO's bs and then you're home free.


Hello there! When you guys lodge your application!


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> Hi Erika,
> 
> My apologies I haven't replied to your PM yet as me and hubby went for holidays out of town. I will try and make a list for you but it is a long list and similar to the partner visa checklist from the immi website. And checklists for one partner visa application varies as per the individual cases especially I have dependents with individual circumstances and requirements. This is the checklist I have used: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) Application Document Checklist
> 
> Don't be afraid on travelling to Oz while your partner visa is processing. See below quote from Australian Embassy-Manila.
> 
> _Persons who lodge a permanent (family) visa application who then apply for a temporary visa to travel to Australia should be aware that the processing of their permanent visa application will continue.
> 
> This means that such persons will be required to comply with any permanent visa application processing requests (or requests for additional information) during both during the time of processing of the temporary visa application, or, possible temporary visa grant period.
> 
> • Submit a complete application and include all supporting documents. This is the single most important factor in allowing us to make a quick decision.
> 
> • Provide an e-mail address. This enables us to communicate with you quickly and efficiently._​
> All the best Erika! And to all of us here who are still waiting for the visa grant!


Yeheeeeyyyy!I have been waiting to hear from you princess since I believe we have almost the same case.

We're planning to lodge two visas at the same time.Visiting OZ would be a great help .I just miss him so much.I hope everything will be alright.Reading your post made me jump out of happiness (really i swear) .
I really needed someone to advise me on this and thanks for assuring me not to be afraid to visit OZ while processing visa 309.Thanks for the links too Princess! 

GREAT GREAT Help!


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> Hi erikawilson, in my opinion, a potential problem you may be faced with is when after lodgement, the DIAC needs you to submit any other documents/requirements for your 309, and you happen to be in Australia on visitor's visa, you will have to go back to Manila to deal with it. You're usually given x number of days to comply with what they ask for and if you are not able to submit the requirement immediately because you are in Australia, then it could delay the approval of your 309.
> 
> Marianina


Hi there Marianina,

Thanks for your quick reply.I do agree on what you have said.I was thinking of it and that's the only thing that makes me worry the most.What if I am still 1 week in OZ then they will ask some documents? Then I need to go back , OMG.  

Do you think it would be better if I wait for the scheduled medical of my visa 309 before applying for Tourist visa?I am sure my case isn't as complicated as others as I don't have any dependents.

Thanks again guys.I would be happy if anyone can share their opinion to me..


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> Hi there Marianina,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.I do agree on what you have said.I was thinking of it and that's the only thing that makes me worry the most.What if I am still 1 week in OZ then they will ask some documents? Then I need to go back , OMG.
> 
> Do you think it would be better if I wait for the scheduled medical of my visa 309 before applying for Tourist visa?I am sure my case isn't as complicated as others as I don't have any dependents.
> 
> Thanks again guys.I would be happy if anyone can share their opinion to me..


<sigh> So difficult to give you a hard and fast answer because it is ultimately a gamble. I'm guessing that it might help if you wait and comply with their request for medical and other requirements which usually comes with their acknowledgement of your 309. But then again, nobody really knows if they'd need you to repeat your medical for some unexpected reason (sorry, I'm playing devil's advocate by citing a worst case scenario) or yes, they might just ask for some other document.

It's a decision you and your partner will have to make.


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Hi there Marianina,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.I do agree on what you have said.I was thinking of it and that's the only thing that makes me worry the most.What if I am still 1 week in OZ then they will ask some documents? Then I need to go back , OMG.
> 
> Do you think it would be better if I wait for the scheduled medical of my visa 309 before applying for Tourist visa?I am sure my case isn't as complicated as others as I don't have any dependents.
> 
> Thanks again guys.I would be happy if anyone can share their opinion to me..


DIAC *approximately* allocates our CO on 12th week after lodging the application (you will be then 2-3 mos in Oz) and acknowledgement letter approx 1 week after with your medical request. Do the medical before you travel to Australia as tourist. If DIAC asks you to repeat your medical (altho the clinic will tell you if you need to repeat some of your medical requirements like what happened to me) I have read somewhere here that you can always do your medical in Australia as well. Check the immi website for the accredited panel doctors near your area where you can go and have your medical.

Like I always said here, I am not an agent and my comments here are just based on my personal experiences which I am glad to share but each one of us has a different case as per our circumstances.


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> <sigh> So difficult to give you a hard and fast answer because it is ultimately a gamble. I'm guessing that it might help if you wait and comply with their request for medical and other requirements which usually comes with their acknowledgement of your 309. But then again, nobody really knows if they'd need you to repeat your medical for some unexpected reason (sorry, I'm playing devil's advocate by citing a worst case scenario) or yes, they might just ask for some other document.
> 
> It's a decision you and your partner will have to make.


It's alright marianina. You're still giving me ideas.This will help us decide whether we'll pursue on processing TV as well aside from visa subclass 309. My hubby and I still have so many apprehensions on doing this and I'm hoping for more ideas from the members. 
I notice your police check/clearance has been submitted just this October,yet you lodged application few months ago.Did you not include NBI clearance when you lodged your application? I believe it's alright to include NBI clearance when lodging application ,this will serve as your police clearance/check. Am i right?


----------



## Princess

Marianina said:


> <sigh> So difficult to give you a hard and fast answer because it is ultimately a gamble. I'm guessing that it might help if you wait and comply with their request for medical and other requirements which usually comes with their acknowledgement of your 309. But then again, nobody really knows if they'd need you to repeat your medical for some unexpected reason (sorry, I'm playing devil's advocate by citing a worst case scenario) or yes, they might just ask for some other document.
> 
> It's a decision you and your partner will have to make.


Marianina is right. Erika, it's you and your partner's decision at the end of the day. Marianina has a point, "what if" they ask you for further documents and you are not ready to go home yet? But of course, DIAC allocates CO few months after lodging the application and this is the time they get to see your file and will ask you for some additional docs or interview or whatever they require from you before they grant the visa. The best thing to do if you want to travel is that to submit complete docs to start with.  (however, my agent had said, as far as DIAC is concerned, there is no "sufficient documents" until they grant the visa)


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> DIAC *approximately* allocates our CO on 12th week after lodging the application (you will be then 2-3 mos in Oz) and acknowledgement letter approx 1 week after with your medical request. Do the medical before you travel to Australia as tourist. If DIAC asks you to repeat your medical (altho the clinic will tell you if you need to repeat some of your medical requirements like what happened to me) I have read somewhere here that you can always do your medical in Australia as well. Check the immi website for the accredited panel doctors near your area where you can go and have your medical.
> 
> Like I always said here, I am not an agent and my comments here are just based on my personal experiences which I am glad to share but each one of us has a different case as per our circumstances.


Thanks again princess.Yes,I already knew that DIAC will be assigning CO 2-3 months after lodging your visa application.I hope I'll be able to do medical then so I can lodge TV right away. As I checked your timeline ,I noticed your CO contacted you and asked for additional documents and you were in OZ at that moment right? Did they give you number of days for you to comply the additional documents?You went home like 2 weeks after the CO contacted you.Is it alright? Sorry Princess , I just have to ask you since you are more knowledgeable on this. I just don't want to waste my hubby's money spending money for something not sure or not possible either. I hope to hear more from you.Please don't get tired of me.


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi erikawilson, in my opinion, a potential problem you may be faced with is when after lodgement, the DIAC needs you to submit any other documents/requirements for your 309, and you happen to be in Australia on visitor's visa, you will have to go back to Manila to deal with it. You're usually given x number of days to comply with what they ask for and if you are not able to submit the requirement immediately because you are in Australia, then it could delay the approval of your 309.
> 
> Marianina


Hi Marianina,
Erika i agree with marianina...
You have the right to lodge 2 types of visa, as u said u wish to apply for tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa but u must consider the potential problem may occur, like marianina said...but at the end the deicision is at your hand..But i agree with u also Erika that maybe u wait first for the embassy acknowledgement letter and submitt what they are requested you as what attatch from the acknowledgement letter maybe u can do your medical as well before u fly to Oz for your holiday..
Thanks,good luck and God Bless us all..!


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Thanks again princess.Yes,I already knew that DIAC will be assigning CO 2-3 months after lodging your visa application.I hope I'll be able to do medical then so I can lodge TV right away. As I checked your timeline ,I noticed your CO contacted you and asked for additional documents and you were in OZ at that moment right? Did they give you number of days for you to comply the additional documents?You went home like 2 weeks after the CO contacted you.Is it alright? Sorry Princess , I just have to ask you since you are more knowledgeable on this. I just don't want to waste my hubby's money spending money for something not sure or not possible either. I hope to hear more from you.Please don't get tired of me.


My CO emailed my agent on 23rd Oct for additional docs (my NBI and my 17 yr old daughter's NBI). My daugther already submitted hers the day after my agent emailed me. I am going home on 11th November. Will go straight to NBI to get my updated NBI certificate and send it to my CO with her name and my file reference number in the envelope so it would be sent to her directly, hopefully (fingers crossed). Usually, they give you 28 days to comply with the asked additional docs or whatever it is.

PS. My CO asked me to get an updated NBI marked with *"valid for travel abroad"*


----------



## Princess

No need to say sorry Erika, I am more than happy to help!


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> My CO emailed my agent on 23rd Oct for additional docs (my NBI and my 17 yr old daughter's NBI). My daugther already submitted hers the day after my agent emailed me. I am going home on 11th November. Will go straight to NBI to get my updated NBI certificate and send it to my CO with her name and my file reference number in the envelope so it would be sent to her directly, hopefully (fingers crossed). Usually, they give you 28 days to comply with the asked additional docs or whatever it is.
> 
> PS. My CO asked me to get an updated NBI marked with *"valid for travel abroad"*


Would never get tired thanking you Princess.The information you have shared is such a great help.I will be sharing all of these to my husband so we can decide well.

Last question ( i hope) , with regard to nso birth cert and marriage cert,do I have to submit a hard copy upon lodgement? As i was browsing through the members' posts ,I was informed that they submit it through online? how did this go by the way? :?


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Would never get tired thanking you Princess.The information you have shared is such a great help.I will be sharing all of these to my husband so we can decide well.
> 
> Last question ( i hope) , with regard to nso birth cert and marriage cert,do I have to submit a hard copy upon lodgement? As i was browsing through the members' posts ,I was informed that they submit it through online? how did this go by the way? :?


I got married here in Australia so I do not need to request the NSO marriage certificate online. I may say I'm stubborn because I submitted our original marriage certificate that was issued by the Civil Registry Office here in Perth (but we have another hard copy requested from the Civil Registry after that). 
My CO did not ask for NSO marriage certificate, only my birth certificate and my dependents and my CENOMAR (all online).

If you are married in Philippines, (I believe) your CO will ask it from you together with your NSO birth certificate as well which you will apply online. Your CO will give you information on how to do that. Make sure you ask her your *file reference number* as you will need it when requesting the same online. BUT, I submitted hard copies of these when I lodged although I know they will ask me again to request online! (I tend to exaggerate when it comes to documents but as they always say, the more the better!) LOL


----------



## elsiemf

visa granted today...yipeeeee


----------



## abc

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


Congrats,,How many months of u waiting?


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> I got married here in Australia so I do not need to request the NSO marriage certificate online. I may say I'm stubborn because I submitted our original marriage certificate that was issued by the Civil Registry Office here in Perth (but we have another hard copy requested from the Civil Registry after that).
> My CO did not ask for NSO marriage certificate, only my birth certificate and my dependents and my CENOMAR (all online).
> 
> If you are married in Philippines, (I believe) your CO will ask it from you together with your NSO birth certificate as well which you will apply online. Your CO will give you information on how to do that. Make sure you ask her your *file reference number* as you will need it when requesting the same online. BUT, I submitted hard copies of these when I lodged although I know they will ask me again to request online! (I tend to exaggerate when it comes to documents but as they always say, the more the better!) LOL


AHHHH.. I will send those too to make sure. LOL
I wonder when does a CO contact you? is it a week after your application? does a CO give instructions (such as the scheduled date for medical,the nso birth and marriage cert online submission or police check ) all together? Or a week after application a CO contacts you,advise you to have medical then your done. I mean you're temporarily done and all you have to do is wait for 2-3 months .

WAAAAhhhh.. I'm confused with my questions!lol

HELP! ahaha


----------



## champagne

Hi Erika,

The CO contacts you after 2-3months of lodgement of your visa application. But you will get an acknowledgement letter within 7days of your lodgement that tells you what other documents you need to send like the NSO documents thru the online system and also that you can have your medicals. Your automatic system generated acknowledgement letter will have your reference file number for the nso certificates and also for your medicals. so you dont have to submit a hard copy of your nso certificates when you lodge your application as it is clearly written in the australian embassy manila the procedure about submitting these documents.

Congratulations to you elsie!


----------



## erikawilson

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


Congratulations elsiemf! 
I envy all of you who have visas already. 


Hope to have one very soon too.  
God bless us all.


----------



## erikawilson

champagne said:


> Hi Erika,
> 
> The CO contacts you after 2-3months of lodgement of your visa application. But you will get an acknowledgement letter within 7days of your lodgement that tells you what other documents you need to send like the NSO documents thru the online system and also that you can have your medicals. Your automatic system generated acknowledgement letter will have your reference file number for the nso certificates and also for your medicals. so you dont have to submit a hard copy of your nso certificates when you lodge your application as it is clearly written in the australian embassy manila the procedure about submitting these documents.
> 
> Congratulations to you elsie!


YEHEY! YEHEY! Thank you champagne! I'm glad I have a clearer understanding on this now. Weew.. Sana andito kayo sa CEBU ,lilibre ko kayo ng burger  .
Thank you for all your responses everyone.BIG BIG HELP


----------



## champagne

we're all in the same boat erika... now breathe and stay positive


----------



## erikawilson

allansarh said:


> Hi Marianina,
> Erika i agree with marianina...
> You have the right to lodge 2 types of visa, as u said u wish to apply for tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa but u must consider the potential problem may occur, like marianina said...but at the end the deicision is at your hand..But i agree with u also Erika that maybe u wait first for the embassy acknowledgement letter and submitt what they are requested you as what attatch from the acknowledgement letter maybe u can do your medical as well before u fly to Oz for your holiday..
> Thanks,good luck and God Bless us all..!


Sorry for late reply allansarh.I did not notice this one.
Thank you by the way.I am currently in the process of understanding everything about lodging 2 different visas.I am waiting for more ideas from people who have undergone the same situation .I badly need their opinion as my husband and I wish to decide what's best.

Thank you again and more powers!


----------



## erikawilson

champagne said:


> we're all in the same boat erika... now breathe and stay positive


YEP you're right.
I have been thinking about visa,immigration,our situation and a lot more everyday.I just cant help it. I'm so thankful everyone here does not hesitate to extend help and share significant ideas.God bless us guys. Hoping to hear more visa grants from everyone!
Fighting fighting!


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> It's alright marianina. You're still giving me ideas.This will help us decide whether we'll pursue on processing TV as well aside from visa subclass 309. My hubby and I still have so many apprehensions on doing this and I'm hoping for more ideas from the members.
> I notice your police check/clearance has been submitted just this October,yet you lodged application few months ago.Did you not include NBI clearance when you lodged your application? I believe it's alright to include NBI clearance when lodging application ,this will serve as your police clearance/check. Am i right?


Hi Erika, yes I lodged my PMV300 last September 25. I then submitted my NBI Clearance a few days later on October 1 (it was the earliest release date they could give). It's really just early days for me, going on my 6th week of waiting... so to answer your question, yes, I think it is alright to submit it together with your lodgement.

By the way, it's been rather confusing, what the DIAC _really _wants written on the "purpose" portion of the NBI Clearance. I've read on another forum that an applicant wrote "Travel abroad" only to be asked to revise this to "Travel to Australia" (and there's "Australia immigration" and "Australia Visa"). Seems like they (the DIAC) want to keep us guessing! I wonder if it is possible to indicate _all of the above_?! Lol. (For my own peace of mind, I even refuse to look at what I actually wrote on mine. Lol. I'll just wait for my CO to tell me if I need to secure a revised one.)

Cheers,
Marianina


----------



## crislehne

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


Congratulations!


----------



## allansarh

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


Congrats elsiemf...u deserve it, u wait long according on your timeline..Happy for you..
God Bless us all who still waiting for visa to grant,keep praying..God is good.


----------



## Marianina

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


CONGRATULATIONS, ELSIE! So very happy for you!


----------



## erikawilson

Hey guys,


Need your help again.I would like to ask those who lodged an visa 309/300 and tourist visa as well.

When applying for the tourist visa, there are requirements such as :

Your passport.,Certified copies of birth certificates passport sized photograph,etc.they also need financial documents.

Financial documents?? what will i do with this? got no savings here.my husband will pay everything for me.

Another is i'm employed here .Is it necessary to get certificate of Employment as proof that I will come back to Philippines ?

How else will I prove that I will come back here and that I don't have any plans to overstay there?

I will lodge my visa 309 on nov.23 and tourist visa on nov.26.


----------



## crislehne

erikawilson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need your help again.I would like to ask those who lodged an visa 309/300 and tourist visa as well.
> 
> When applying for the tourist visa, there are requirements such as :
> 
> Your passport.,Certified copies of birth certificates passport sized photograph,etc.they also need financial documents.
> 
> Financial documents?? what will i do with this? got no savings here.my husband will pay everything for me.
> 
> Another is i'm employed here .Is it necessary to get certificate of Employment as proof that I will come back to Philippines ?
> 
> How else will I prove that I will come back here and that I don't have any plans to overstay there?
> 
> I will lodge my visa 309 on nov.23 and tourist visa on nov.26.


With the financial req, youre partner needs to have statutory declaration that he will cover all your financial needs, accommodation etc, in your stay there, it will also help to have a employment certificate here to prove that you have a job to return with..


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> Hi Erika, yes I lodged my PMV300 last September 25. I then submitted my NBI Clearance a few days later on October 1 (it was the earliest release date they could give). It's really just early days for me, going on my 6th week of waiting... so to answer your question, yes, I think it is alright to submit it together with your lodgement.
> 
> By the way, it's been rather confusing, what the DIAC _really _wants written on the "purpose" portion of the NBI Clearance. I've read on another forum that an applicant wrote "Travel abroad" only to be asked to revise this to "Travel to Australia" (and there's "Australia immigration" and "Australia Visa"). Seems like they (the DIAC) want to keep us guessing! I wonder if it is possible to indicate _all of the above_?! Lol. (For my own peace of mind, I even refuse to look at what I actually wrote on mine. Lol. I'll just wait for my CO to tell me if I need to secure a revised one.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Marianina


Thanks Marianina.
Finally I talked to my hubby and we will be pursuing our plan to lodge tourist visa too aside from visa 309. I still need more info on the needed requirements for TV application.

I hope you guys can help me out.  thanks.


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi Erika, yes I lodged my PMV300 last September 25. I then submitted my NBI Clearance a few days later on October 1 (it was the earliest release date they could give). It's really just early days for me, going on my 6th week of waiting... so to answer your question, yes, I think it is alright to submit it together with your lodgement.
> 
> By the way, it's been rather confusing, what the DIAC _really _wants written on the "purpose" portion of the NBI Clearance. I've read on another forum that an applicant wrote "Travel abroad" only to be asked to revise this to "Travel to Australia" (and there's "Australia immigration" and "Australia Visa"). Seems like they (the DIAC) want to keep us guessing! I wonder if it is possible to indicate _all of the above_?! Lol. (For my own peace of mind, I even refuse to look at what I actually wrote on mine. Lol. I'll just wait for my CO to tell me if I need to secure a revised one.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Marianina


Hi Marianina, im confuse about that also,coz when u think of that why u should specify for the purpose of your on NBI coz there is 2 choice for local and travel abroad,and why u need to put travel Australia so meaning when u go to USA u will get NBI clearance also Travel USA?hmmm thats confusing,well i submitted and i put the purpose TRAVEL ABROAD..well if that is not right i;ll just wait when i got C.O assigned and wait for them to ask if i need to secure what should be...


----------



## kang

Need anyone who can help. My partner is on the process of divorce and the court already issued him that it will be finalize soon they gave him acknowledgement and copy. Is it possible to apply a partner visa in connection with this?


----------



## erikawilson

crislehne said:


> With the financial req, youre partner needs to have statutory declaration that he will cover all your financial needs, accommodation etc, in your stay there, it will also help to have a employment certificate here to prove that you have a job to return with..


Thanks chrislehne. How about if I will resign from work? Because of course they will not allow me to take a leave for a month or two.
Will i still need to pass a cert of employment though I already resigned? haaayyy..


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> Congratulations!


Congratulations! Hope ours will grant soon too.


----------



## crislehne

erikawilson said:


> Thanks chrislehne. How about if I will resign from work? Because of course they will not allow me to take a leave for a month or two.
> Will i still need to pass a cert of employment though I already resigned? haaayyy..


Not necessary to pass then. The very impt thing is the stat dec from your partner that he will cover u for everything.. Then if he needs to show bank statement, and payslip if he is working


----------



## erikawilson

crislehne said:


> Not necessary to pass then. The very impt thing is the stat dec from your partner that he will cover u for everything.. Then if he needs to show bank statement, and payslip if he is working


What will i need then for them to believe that ill be coming back here and that my only purpose of staying there is to see my husband while waiting for visa 309???


----------



## Mahal

elsiemf said:


> visa granted today...yipeeeee


Congratulations elsiemf! Happy for you.hope ours will grant soon too. Keep praying


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> What will i need then for them to believe that ill be coming back here and that my only purpose of staying there is to see my husband while waiting for visa 309???


Your number 1 incentive to return is for the grant of your spouse visa. That is enough evidence for you to return. Plus your husband's statutory declaration that he will send you back to Philippines before your tourist visa expires.


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> Your number 1 incentive to return is for the grant of your spouse visa. That is enough evidence for you to return. Plus your husband's statutory declaration that he will send you back to Philippines before your tourist visa expires.


im surprised you're still awake princess.Its already 12 a.m. there. Anyway thanks so much for the consistent quick response.

So both of us will be making a statutory declaration? I will need to state in there the real reason why i'll travel there and reasons for coming back too? 
Also the financial documents will be done by my husband too right?
How about the medical requirements for TV?how does this go?

thanks Princess. I pray everything will be fine. I'm nervous yet excited.


----------



## gorgeous22

erikawilson said:


> Hi gorgeous22.My husband and I do actually have the same concern as you do.We will lodge spousal visa on last week of november and also planning to apply for tourist visa while waiting for visa 309. I think you have further ideas on this matter than i do so can u share some of your plans,the things u prepared,the pros and cons of applying two visas.will tourist visa a cause of denial of visa 309?
> Thanks in advance gorgeous.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Erika


Hi! Sure I will share you some information.
Better lodge it the same time because tourist visa processing days is much faster than spousal which might be from 3-9 months, though some here were granted earlier than that. 
You should lodge tourist first or both at the same time, because if u lodge your spousal and after 3 months apply for tourist then your spousal might be granted today and your tourist the next day then the current visa will be the one to be use and the first one is gone.( I have read this as well on some websites and posts ) 
The current visa will take effect and will be the one that is valid.

If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.

We can be in our husband while waiting for the decision of our spousal as long as we have a valid visa to remain in Australia as tourist.

I don't have any idea about that, if it would cause a denial of spousal. I haven't heard of anyone being denied of spousal visa, as long as your relationship is genuine then there's no problem, if u meet all the criteria that's much better.

You can actually read some of my posts earlier and posts of our very helpful members. They did guide me in preparing my application for both.

I have prepared all my documents for tourist visa and the Managers check payable to the Australian Embassy Php 5,300.
All my documents are ready for spousal application too.
I told my husband to call DIAC on 131 881 in Australia to pay the spousal application fee which is $2,060. It was quicker and more convenient. He sent me an email for the receipt that I need to print.

My application will be pick up soon. I called VIA call center to pick up my documents and courier AIR21 will pick up it from where I live now and they will be the one to send it to Australian Embassy.

I will let you know how did I go with my application. You can also tell me about yours.

I hope this message will helps,

God Bless us all and Good luck.


----------



## gorgeous22

erikawilson said:


> Hi gorgeous22.My husband and I do actually have the same concern as you do.We will lodge spousal visa on last week of november and also planning to apply for tourist visa while waiting for visa 309. I think you have further ideas on this matter than i do so can u share some of your plans,the things u prepared,the pros and cons of applying two visas.will tourist visa a cause of denial of visa 309?
> Thanks in advance gorgeous.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Erika


Hi! Sure I will share you some information.
Better lodge it the same time because tourist visa processing days is much faster than spousal which might be from 3-9 months, though some here were granted earlier than that. 
You should lodge tourist first or both at the same time, because if u lodge your spousal and after 3 months apply for tourist then your spousal might be granted today and your tourist the next day then the current visa will be the one to be use and the first one is gone.( I have read this as well on some websites and posts ) 
The current visa will take effect and will be the one that is valid.

If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.

We can be in our husband while waiting for the decision of our spousal as long as we have a valid visa to remain in Australia as tourist.

I don't have any idea about that, if it would cause a denial of spousal. I haven't heard of anyone being denied of spousal visa, as long as your relationship is genuine then there's no problem, if u meet all the criteria that's much better.

You can actually read some of my posts earlier and posts of our very helpful members. They did guide me in preparing my application for both.

I have prepared all my documents for tourist visa and the Managers check payable to the Australian Embassy Php 5,300.
All my documents are ready for spousal application too.
I told my husband to call DIAC on 131 881 in Australia to pay the spousal application fee which is $2,060. It was quicker and more convenient. He sent me an email for the receipt that I need to print.

My application will be pick up soon. I called VIA call center to pick up my documents and courier AIR21 will pick up it from where I live now and they will be the one to send it to Australian Embassy.

I will let you know how did I go with my application. You can also tell me about yours.

I hope this message will helps.

God Bless us all and Good luck.


----------



## Marianina

Princess said:


> Your number 1 incentive to return is for the grant of your spouse visa. That is enough evidence for you to return. Plus your husband's statutory declaration that he will send you back to Philippines before your tourist visa expires.


I was asking myself what else could make them realize you were indeed coming back (since you won't be employed anymore, etc.), and it is this exact same comment that Princess posted which came to my mind. I do agree. Who would ever want to jeopardize one's happy future with a partner by NOT coming back?


----------



## erikawilson

If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.

Thanks for the very informative response gorgeous.  i owe you 1 starbucks coffee 

Anyway i highlighted the above statement as i was a bit confused.
i learnt that i will only have a CO 2 to 3 months after lodging my application.
How can i possibly inform my CO that I will be leaving for australia for a couple of months for a holiday? I believe i will be able to have his personal contact number or email address 2-3 months time after my visa lodgement.

still a bit confused ,, sorry guys.  :?


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> I was asking myself what else could make them realize you were indeed coming back (since you won't be employed anymore, etc.), and it is this exact same comment that Princess posted which came to my mind. I do agree. Who would ever want to jeopardize one's happy future with a partner by NOT coming back?


TRUE .. I will definitely leave as soon as the CO contacts me.LOL
I'm certain everyone's main concern now is to be with their partners.
I hope we'll all be fine... i'm very fine though the only thing that runs in my head is "VISA,VISA,VISA".

Still confused.Thank you all for helping me sort this out.

I will need to ask for your forgiveness everyone as I will be asking questions from time to time. I want to read the booklet and all the immigration has provided but it isn't enough. The information presented there is totally and overly broad. I need to seek help and ask for specific examples.

:

::


----------



## gorgeous22

erikawilson said:


> If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks for the very informative response gorgeous.  i owe you 1 starbucks coffee
> 
> Anyway i highlighted the above statement as i was a bit confused.
> i learnt that i will only have a CO 2 to 3 months after lodging my application.
> How can i possibly inform my CO that I will be leaving for australia for a couple of months for a holiday? I believe i will be able to have his personal contact number or email address 2-3 months time after my visa lodgement.
> 
> still a bit confused ,, sorry guys.  :?


No need to say sorry.
What I did, I wrote a letter to my CO for tourist and I included in our history (spousal) that I am currently waiting for the decision of tourist, date of application stated on the letter.

C.O will also wonder why your original passport is not in your spousal application.
On your form 47SP there is a question; if u are waiting for any other visa, and when u check on yes u have to put what type of visa etc.
Also your CO will contact you thru email or SMS I don't know, but you will have plenty of chances to let him/her know that you are in Australia or still waiting for the decision of the tourist visa.

>>>>>>>>>
I made a letter for my CO for tourist.
My husband made one too for tourist. He stated it on his letter of invitation.

It's in our spousal application form, and included in our history letter that we wish to be together with this months because of the ff reasons...............


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi guys. Can pls someone help me. There is a question in our spousal application. How much money will I be bringing with me if granted a spousal visa going to Australia?*

How much is enough?*
I am unsure what to put on this.

Pls help me ASAP..


Thank you so much...


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> No need to sayhttp://img.australiaforum.com/nav/images/new_logo.png sorry.
> What I did, I wrote a letter to my CO for tourist and I included in our history (spousal) that I am currently waiting for the decision of tourist, date of application stated on the letter.
> 
> C.O will also wonder why your original passport is not in your spousal application.
> On your form 47SP there is a question; if u are waiting for any other visa, and when u check on yes u have to put what type of visa etc.
> Also your CO will contact you thru email or SMS I don't know, but you will have plenty of chances to let him/her know that you are in Australia or still waiting for the decision of the tourist visa.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>
> I made a letter for my CO for tourist.
> My husband made one too for tourist. He stated it on his letter of invitation.
> 
> It's in our spousal application form, and included in our history letter that we wish to be together with this months because of the ff reasons...............


yep yep! copy that gorgeous. Got plenty of ideas now,I am in a slow and gradual process and I'm trying my best to understand all of these so everything will work out fine during the application.

When are you planning to lodge both applications? this week? ohh,, good for you. I still have to wait for my passport, it won't be done till 21st this month thats why im working my ass off on this right now while im waiting for the passport.

Thank you guys. SOO much.


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi guys. Can pls someone help me. There is a question in our spousal application. How much money will I be bringing with me if granted a spousal visa going to Australia? 

How much is enough? 
I am unsure what to put on this.

Pls help me ASAP..


Thank you so much...


----------



## gorgeous22

erikawilson said:


> If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks for the very informative response gorgeous.  i owe you 1 starbucks coffee
> 
> Anyway i highlighted the above statement as i was a bit confused.
> i learnt that i will only have a CO 2 to 3 months after lodging my application.
> How can i possibly inform my CO that I will be leaving for australia for a couple of months for a holiday? I believe i will be able to have his personal contact number or email address 2-3 months time after my visa lodgement.
> 
> still a bit confused ,, sorry guys.  :?





erikawilson said:


> If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks for the very informative response gorgeous.  i owe you 1 starbucks coffee
> 
> Anyway i highlighted the above statement as i was a bit confused.
> i learnt that i will only have a CO 2 to 3 months after lodging my application.
> How can i possibly inform my CO that I will be leaving for australia for a couple of months for a holiday? I believe i will be able to have his personal contact number or email address *2-3 months time after my *visa lodgement.*
> 
> still a bit confused ,, *sorry guys.  *:?


No need to say sorry.
What I did, I wrote a letter to my CO for tourist and I included in our history (spousal) that I am currently waiting for the decision of tourist, date of application stated on the letter.

C.O will also wonder why your original passport is not in your spousal application.
On your form 47SP there is a question; if u are waiting for any other visa, and when u check on yes u have to put what type of visa etc.
Also your CO will contact you thru email or SMS I don't know, but you will have plenty of chances to let him/her know that you are in Australia or still waiting for the decision of the tourist visa.

>>>>>>>>>
I made a letter for my CO for tourist.
My husband made one too for tourist. He stated it on his letter of invitation.

It's in our spousal application form, and included in our history letter that we wish to be together with this months because of the ff reasons...............


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi guys. Can pls someone help me. There is a question in our spousal application. How much money will I be bringing with me if granted a spousal visa going to Australia?
> 
> How much is enough?
> I am unsure what to put on this.
> 
> Pls help me ASAP..
> 
> Thank you so much...


I apologize im the only one busy browsing this thread gorgeous. No idea on that, i wish i had the experience so i could help too


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> If you lodge your tourist and spousal then u might be granted a tourist visa in less than a month. You should advice your CO that you will be traveling to Australia for 3 or 6 months holiday whatever the duration stated on your visa. You will not be granted a spousal visa as long as you are in Australia, so your CO will advice you to go back to the Phil's when they have the decision, and they can only grant you a visa once you are in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks for the very informative response gorgeous.  i owe you 1 starbucks coffee
> 
> Anyway i highlighted the above statement as i was a bit confused.
> i learnt that i will only have a CO 2 to 3 months after lodging my application.
> How can i possibly inform my CO that I will be leaving for australia for a couple of months for a holiday? I believe i will be able to have his personal contact number or email address 2-3 months time after my visa lodgement.
> 
> still a bit confused ,, sorry guys.  :?


You made a very valid observation, Erika. I suggest you do as the DIAC indicated on the acknowledgement letter usually sent a couple of days after your 309 is lodged ~~

_Contacting the Manila Visa Office

You are requested to keep your contact with the case officer or section
processing the application to a minimum, to allow processing of your own
and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.

If you need to contact us, we prefer that you do so via email at
[email protected].
_


----------



## gorgeous22

*Spousal fee paid in Australia*

Hello! Can please someone help me.

My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
my questions are:

Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?

Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?

Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.

Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi guys. Can pls someone help me. There is a question in our spousal application. How much money will I be bringing with me if granted a spousal visa going to Australia?
> 
> How much is enough?
> I am unsure what to put on this.
> 
> Pls help me ASAP..
> 
> Thank you so much...


Hi gorgeous, I too didn't know how to answer that question ... I left it blank!


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello! Can please someone help me.
> 
> My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
> my questions are:
> 
> Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?
> 
> Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
> Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?
> 
> Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Hello again gorgeous, in my opinion, printing the receipt would suffice. I reckon that the transaction details contained in it would let DIAC-Manila know that payment was indeed effected in Australia.


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello! Can please someone help me.
> 
> My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
> my questions are:
> 
> Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?
> 
> Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
> Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?
> 
> Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Printing the receipt is enough to them as long u have the departamental receipt number that u should write in 47sp


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi guys. Can pls someone help me. There is a question in our spousal application. How much money will I be bringing with me if granted a spousal visa going to Australia?*
> 
> How much is enough?*
> I am unsure what to put on this.
> 
> Pls help me ASAP..
> 
> Thank you so much...


U can put zero or leave it blank ,, but in my case I put zero


----------



## gorgeous22

Marianina said:


> Hi gorgeous, I too didn't know how to answer that question ... I left it blank!


Thanks Mariana.

How about the question in form 80 character assessment.
Are you entering Australia on a temporary basis? 
I actually said: yes for tourist 
No for spousal visa as I might be granted a temporary spousal but after 2 yrs, if relationship still exist then I will be granted a permanent one.
What do you think?


----------



## gorgeous22

Marianina said:


> Hello again gorgeous, in my opinion, printing the receipt would suffice. I reckon that the transaction details contained in it would let DIAC-Manila know that payment was indeed effected in Australia.


Thanks Marianina. You are very helpful. Are you in the Philippines now? 
By the way we didn't prepare a bank statement from my husband but we have his proof of income from his employer.​


----------



## gorgeous22

abc said:


> Printing the receipt is enough to them as long u have the departamental receipt number that u should write in 47sp


Thanks abc. I'm excited now. The courier will pick up my documents tomorrow


----------



## djdba188

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello! Can please someone help me.
> 
> My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
> my questions are:
> 
> Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?
> 
> Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
> Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?
> 
> Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Hi Gorgeous22 - yes u only need the receipt number and date etc which is entered on your form 47 SP. and also print out receipt. The person at the VIA centre will ask u for details of the payment so u can show them the receipt.

Please note also - the VIA centre people are VERY helpful and you can call / see them with any question sor doubts you have BEFORE you submit application an dthey will help you.


----------



## gorgeous22

djdba188 said:


> Hi Gorgeous22 - yes u only need the receipt number and date etc which is entered on your form 47 SP. and also print out receipt. The person at the VIA centre will ask u for details of the payment so u can show them the receipt.
> 
> Please note also - the VIA centre people are VERY helpful and you can call / see them with any question sor doubts you have BEFORE you submit application an dthey will help you.


Hello djdba188. Thanks for the information. Yes I called the VIA yesterday and they did help me with some questions. He gave me the reference number for my spousal and when we were doing our tourist application my credit run out so I have to get a new credit and called them again. The LCR confirmed that the spousal ref number has been made and we did create another for tourist and she gave me the reference for the tourist. I got cut off again when she was giving me advises and instructions.
I didnt call again because I will be on queue again and it's almost 6PM.

I will call them again when I have credit and when I need some information.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need your help again.I would like to ask those who lodged an visa 309/300 and tourist visa as well.
> 
> When applying for the tourist visa, there are requirements such as :
> 
> Your passport.,Certified copies of birth certificates passport sized photograph,etc.they also need financial documents.
> 
> Financial documents?? what will i do with this? got no savings here.my husband will pay everything for me.
> 
> Another is i'm employed here .Is it necessary to get certificate of Employment as proof that I will come back to Philippines ?
> 
> How else will I prove that I will come back here and that I don't have any plans to overstay there?
> 
> I will lodge my visa 309 on nov.23 and tourist visa on nov.26.


I think it's enough prove for them that u will go back in Philippines when ur visa runs out coz they will see u have pending spouse visa.I applied tourist and spouse at the same time and my tourist visa granted in a quick working days .I didnt pass many documents in my tourist visa but still they grant my tourist.Im here now in oz spending time with my hubby while waiting for other visa.Im hoping it will be smooth as I'm here in oz.


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> I think it's enough prove for them that u will go back in Philippines when ur visa runs out coz they will see u have pending spouse visa.I applied tourist and spouse at the same time and my tourist visa granted in a quick working days .I didnt pass many documents in my tourist visa but still they grant my tourist.Im here now in oz spending time with my hubby while waiting for other visa.Im hoping it will be smooth as I'm here in oz.


weeh!good for you abc.Im happy to know that you're there now. Anyway,thanks for being very helpful.Did you leave for australia (using tourist visa) after you finished your medical and police check ( visa 309) ? I'm excited to be there as well. I am hoping for good results.
How many days specifically was your TV granted after application?
Can you possibly send me specific checklist abc? like the papers you submitted? I just want to make sure I will be submitting enough or submit right/correct documents. Thanks abc.


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks Mariana.
> 
> How about the question in form 80 character assessment.
> Are you entering Australia on a temporary basis?
> I actually said: yes for tourist
> No for spousal visa as I might be granted a temporary spousal but after 2 yrs, if relationship still exist then I will be granted a permanent one.
> What do you think?


Yes, that is right gorgeous.


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks Marianina. You are very helpful. Are you in the Philippines now?
> By the way we didn't prepare a bank statement from my husband but we have his proof of income from his employer.​


Yes gorgeous, I am in the Philippines now. It's my pleasure to help anyone I can.

You cannot go wrong with submitting your hubby's proof of income. A bank statement would help if it is worth showing (you know what I mean). If either of you has a credit card, it would also help to submit recent statements to show your credit limit and that you have an available credit facility to draw from.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> weeh!good for you abc.Im happy to know that you're there now. Anyway,thanks for being very helpful.Did you leave for australia (using tourist visa) after you finished your medical and police check ( visa 309) ? I'm excited to be there as well. I am hoping for good results.
> How many days specifically was your TV granted after application?
> Can you possibly send me specific checklist abc? like the papers you submitted? I just want to make sure I will be submitting enough or submit right/correct documents. Thanks abc.


I'm using tourist visa now here.Give me 3 months multiple entry and I think if u have pending spouse they will give u multiple entry.Its only week of process when I got my tv granted.I lodged them at the same time then 2 days after I lodge I received acknowledgement letter to my email including the files hap and nso. In my tourist visa I pass my passport,nbi,western receipt,2 chats and for him passport and invitation letter.


----------



## kang

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I am very excited to submit my application for spousal visa this month.
> 
> I would appreciate if you will read my documents that will be submitted to Australian Embassy and post some comment, based on your experience. I want to get my spousal visa as soon as possible, as we all know , everybody wish for that.
> 
> I will be submitting the following documents:
> 
> - Certified true copy (CTC ) of CFO Certificate
> 
> - CTC of NBI Clearance for travel abroad and original
> 
> - CTC of NSO Birth Certificate
> 
> - CTC of Marriage Certificate from NSO
> 
> - CTC of pages of my old passport with stamp arrival and departure
> 
> - CTC of valid IDs with my maiden name and new married last name
> 
> - CTC of my husbands Birth Certificate,
> Passport,
> Drivers License,
> Divorce paper from previous marriage,
> proof of income from employer.
> 
> - CTC of Certificate of NO IMPEDIMENT and original
> 
> - Calling card of my husband from his employer
> 
> - 4 passport size picture ( mine ) 2 for my husband
> 
> - Evedince of name change my old passport CTC and CTC of my new married passport,
> NSO Birth Certificate and
> NSO Marriage Certificate,
> some valid IDs from my previous last name and
> postal ID for my valid ID married last name.
> 
> - Completed form 40SP from my husband
> 
> - Completed form 47SP (mine)
> 
> - Completed form 80 Character Assessment ( mine )
> 
> - Original CENOMAR,
> Certificate of no impediment ( husband ) ,
> original Marriage Certificate from NSO
> 
> - Evidence that relationship is genuine 35 printed photos,
> wedding invitation,
> CTC printed itenary of my husbands travel to Phil's,
> CTC of stamp in his passport ( arrival Phil's ) ,
> CTC of my receipt of my drivers license in Australia,
> my bank in Australia,
> some printed email from Facebook dated June 2011,
> July 2011,
> Aug11 2011,
> 29 nov, 4
> October 2011.
> 
> - history of our relationship
> 
> A) from my husband - printed
> B) mine - printed
> 
> - 6 Statutory declarations from his families and friends in Australia.
> 
> I am waiting for my new married passport and I will be submitting my original passport and CTC of the new married passport.
> 
> So far, I think I only lack my medicals and I have to wait for their email.
> If luckily I will be granted a tourist visa then I will have my medicals taken in Australia.
> 
> Regarding the online NSO documents. I will submit it upon request, if CO need it aside from the originals that I will be submitting.
> 
> Please someone advice me, what to submit and what not to submit.
> Please tell me any documents that u were asked to submit that I don't have on my lists.
> 
> My post is long and I would like to thank you for giving time reading my post.
> Please give me an advice. I really need help on this matter.
> Successful applicants of spousal visa and for those who lodged application already. Kindly enlightened me and tell me the other additional documents CO asked from you.
> 
> Thank you so much guys.
> 
> TO GOD BE THE GLORY.
> 
> [/I][/B][/B]


Hi Gorgeous! Is it really possible to have your Medical in Australia? And the cost of medical is triple the price that they have here.


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello djdba188. Thanks for the information. Yes I called the VIA yesterday and they did help me with some questions. He gave me the reference number for my spousal and when we were doing our tourist application my credit run out so I have to get a new credit and called them again. The LCR confirmed that the spousal ref number has been made and we did create another for tourist and she gave me the reference for the tourist. I got cut off again when she was giving me advises and instructions.
> I didnt call again because I will be on queue again and it's almost 6PM.
> 
> I will call them again when I have credit and when I need some information.


djdba is right, the VIA staff are very helpful. After settling the visa fee, lodge your application and submit whatever docs you have. They will guide you on what else you need and you would be allowed to submit the other necessary docs/forms based on the checklist. (Before I lodged my PMV300 application, I was of the impression that upon submission of my docs, that was it, and I would not be able to add any more. I was mistaken. So don't fret, you will be guided even while your CO has not been assigned.) They were also the ones who informed me that it is permissible for one to apply for a visitor's visa after lodging a partner visa.


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> I'm using tourist visa now here.Give me 3 months multiple entry and I think if u have pending spouse they will give u multiple entry.Its only week of process when I got my tv granted.I lodged them at the same time then 2 days after I lodge I received acknowledgement letter to my email including the files hap and nso. In my tourist visa I pass my passport,nbi,western receipt,2 chats and for him passport and invitation letter.


hap and nso? what is 'hap'? sorry not that familiar with the abbreviations about visas yet. The hap and nso that you are referring are the additional documents for visa 309,am i right?

For tourist visa, western receipt? what's this if u may elaborate? 
2 chats? what chats are these? u mean the statutory declaration?

 thanks abc and sorry too 

i realized hap means happening??? or occuring? lol


----------



## crislehne

erikawilson said:


> What will i need then for them to believe that ill be coming back here and that my only purpose of staying there is to see my husband while waiting for visa 309???


I think the fact you are waiting for next visa is a proof, coz you cant receive the partner visa while in oz if u lodge it here in the Phils.


----------



## crislehne

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello! Can please someone help me.
> 
> My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
> my questions are:
> 
> Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?
> 
> Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
> Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?
> 
> Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Just print the scanned email and attach it when u lodge it..that will do


----------



## erikawilson

crislehne said:


> I think the fact you are waiting for next visa is a proof, coz you cant receive the partner visa while in oz if u lodge it here in the Phils.


Thank you crislehne. I have been advised by everyone here with that same exact thing and i believe its true. 

Thanks so much for all the help.
Will be asking more i reckon so hope you guys wont be tired. lol


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> hap and nso? what is 'hap'? sorry not that familiar with the abbreviations about visas yet. The hap and nso that you are referring are the additional documents for visa 309,am i right?
> 
> For tourist visa, western receipt? what's this if u may elaborate?
> 2 chats? what chats are these? u mean the statutory declaration?
> 
> thanks abc and sorry too
> 
> i realized hap means happening??? or occuring? lol


I mean is western union receipts and I print only 2 pages of our chat like ym or Skype will dnce u lodge ur docs and u receive acknowledgement letter from the embassy u can see the attach PDF file of HAP and requesting nso documents(birth certificate /Cenomar).U need to print the HAP ID coz u will presented it to the clinic once u do ur medical in panel of doctor


----------



## gorgeous22

abc said:


> I think it's enough prove for them that u will go back in Philippines when ur visa runs out coz they will see u have pending spouse visa.I applied tourist and spouse at the same time and my tourist visa granted in a quick working days .I didnt pass many documents in my tourist visa but still they grant my tourist.Im here now in oz spending time with my hubby while waiting for other visa.Im hoping it will be smooth as I'm here in oz.


Hello. When I first applied my tourist visa it was Oct 2011. I submitted some proof of my employment and a letter of invitation from my bf/ now husband. I didn't include any of his documents and any financial proof and I was refused a tourist visa.
On the letter of refusal they said: 
Yes I was currently employed but my employment is not a strong incentive to return. They advice me to send some proof of financial proof if I wish to be granted a visa next time I applied.

January 2012, I tried to apply again. I submitted; my payment slip ( I resigned from my employer October as I thought I will be granted a visa on my October application.. I still submit those papers and a written letter from me stating that I resigned from my employer)., tax from BIR, my bank statement. Documents from him; letter of invitation, certified true copy of live birth, passport, drivers license, bank statement from him and proof of employment from his employer.
They grant me a visa---
January 2 date of application and January 13 grant me a tourist visa. It was quick.

I returned her after 3 months of my tourist. The same day I arrived Phil's I submitted the same documents and applied another tourist for 6 months, granted a 3 months visa...
I returned after 3 months of stay in Australia (2nd time)and tried to apply another tourist (4th application) then they refused my application because they want me to stay more days in the Phils. I stayed here for almost 3 months now and now applying for tourist without a bank statement but I still have some other documents from my hubby and my other papers, except the bank statement.
I think I will be granted a tourist visa now. 
I have a strong incentive to return because I am applying for spousal too.
I submitted my old passport stamp, shows that I have always return before my visa expires.

Abc..
How many days did u wait til u get your tourist visa? Did u submit bank statement this last application for tourist?
How many months did u request and how many months they give u? 
I am applying for six months. I hope they grant me 6 months too.


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> I mean is western union receipts and I print only 2 pages of our chat like ym or Skype will dnce u lodge ur docs and u receive acknowledgement letter from the embassy u can see the attach PDF file of HAP and requesting nso documents(birth certificate /Cenomar).U need to print the HAP ID coz u will presented it to the clinic once u do ur medical in panel of doctor


Thanks abc. I greatly appreciate your informative responses.
I will take note of this and praying to successfully lodge 2 visas later this month.


----------



## gorgeous22

Marianina said:


> Yes, that is right gorgeous.


Thanks Marianina.

How many days did u wait for your tourist? 
How much it cost for medicals in St.Lukes? 
What are the tests? 
HIV test and Chest Xay is that all?


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> hap and nso? what is 'hap'? sorry not that familiar with the abbreviations about visas yet. The hap and nso that you are referring are the additional documents for visa 309,am i right?
> 
> For tourist visa, western receipt? what's this if u may elaborate?
> 2 chats? what chats are these? u mean the statutory declaration?
> 
> thanks abc and sorry too
> 
> i realized hap means happening??? or occuring? lol


Erika, HAP means Health Assessment Portal. When your visa application is acknowledged by the DIAC, you will receive a request for an online HAP health assessment exam as well as a request for _online _NSO (Natl Statistics Office) documents -- they no longer honor hard copies. All instructions are there.

Chats I suppose are FB/Messenger etc. chats which abc downloaded either in photo or text form to show proof that she and her partner are continuously communicating and are in constant touch. (I have no idea what a western receipt is...)


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello. When I first applied my tourist visa it was Oct 2011. I submitted some proof of my employment and a letter of invitation from my bf/ now husband. I didn't include any of his documents and any financial proof and I was refused a tourist visa.
> On the letter of refusal they said:
> Yes I was currently employed but my employment is not a strong incentive to return. They advice me to send some proof of financial proof if I wish to be granted a visa next time I applied.
> 
> January 2012, I tried to apply again. I submitted; my payment slip ( I resigned from my employer October as I thought I will be granted a visa on my October application.. I still submit those papers and a written letter from me stating that I resigned from my employer)., tax from BIR, my bank statement. Documents from him; letter of invitation, certified true copy of live birth, passport, drivers license, bank statement from him and proof of employment from his employer.
> They grant me a visa---
> January 2 date of application and January 13 grant me a tourist visa. It was quick.
> 
> I returned her after 3 months of my tourist. The same day I arrived Phil's I submitted the same documents and applied another tourist for 6 months, granted a 3 months visa...
> I returned after 3 months of stay in Australia (2nd time)and tried to apply another tourist (4th application) then they refused my application because they want me to stay more days in the Phils. I stayed here for almost 3 months now and now applying for tourist without a bank statement but I still have some other documents from my hubby and my other papers, except the bank statement.
> I think I will be granted a tourist visa now.
> I have a strong incentive to return because I am applying for spousal too.
> I submitted my old passport stamp, shows that I have always return before my visa expires.
> 
> Abc..
> How many days did u wait til u get your tourist visa? Did u submit bank statement this last application for tourist?
> How many months did u request and how many months they give u?
> I am applying for six months. I hope they grant me 6 months too.


Wow! you've been there for a couple of times already.Lucky you gorgeous. I hope the lodgement of visa 309 is really a strong incentive /proof that i'll be coming back here.It must be very obvious then,who would want to overstay there and risk my spousal visa which is my only best way to be with my husband forever???

I believe 3 months TV is enough for us gorgeous because IT IS BEST that you are here in the Phil when you have a case officer already 2 to 3 months upon visa lodgement. The case officer will be asking you some additional documents and yo might need to come back here anytime. or if ever they will not need any more documents ,you still have to be here before they can make decision right? Your TV will then be ceased and replaced by the approved spousal visa.. well anyway 6 months is still good. longer stay with hubby


----------



## Marianina

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks Marianina.
> 
> How many days did u wait for your tourist?
> How much it cost for medicals in St.Lukes?
> What are the tests?
> HIV test and Chest Xay is that all?


I didn't wait very long, 7 working days? I had my medical at Nationwide Health Systems Aux, Inc. in Legaspi Village, Makati. It cost me P4,500.00 for those two tests plus a physical examination, as specified on the HAP letter attached to my PMV300 app's acknowledgement email.


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> Erika, HAP means Health Assessment Portal. When your visa application is acknowledged by the DIAC, you will receive a request for an online HAP health assessment exam as well as a request for _online _NSO (Natl Statistics Office) documents -- they no longer honor hard copies. All instructions are there.
> 
> Chats I suppose are FB/Messenger etc. chats which abc downloaded either in photo or text form to show proof that she and her partner are continuously communicating and are in constant touch. (I have no idea what a western receipt is...)


Many thanks Marianina. 
Did not have any idea about HAP until now.lol.
I knew medical exam ,though. I still need to familiarize these visa jargons eyh! lol

Yeah yeah almost very ready to lodge visa. Waiting for my passport and ill be done real soon.


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello. When I first applied my tourist visa it was Oct 2011. I submitted some proof of my employment and a letter of invitation from my bf/ now husband. I didn't include any of his documents and any financial proof and I was refused a tourist visa.
> On the letter of refusal they said:
> Yes I was currently employed but my employment is not a strong incentive to return. They advice me to send some proof of financial proof if I wish to be granted a visa next time I applied.
> 
> January 2012, I tried to apply again. I submitted; my payment slip ( I resigned from my employer October as I thought I will be granted a visa on my October application.. I still submit those papers and a written letter from me stating that I resigned from my employer)., tax from BIR, my bank statement. Documents from him; letter of invitation, certified true copy of live birth, passport, drivers license, bank statement from him and proof of employment from his employer.
> They grant me a visa---
> January 2 date of application and January 13 grant me a tourist visa. It was quick.
> 
> I returned her after 3 months of my tourist. The same day I arrived Phil's I submitted the same documents and applied another tourist for 6 months, granted a 3 months visa...
> I returned after 3 months of stay in Australia (2nd time)and tried to apply another tourist (4th application) then they refused my application because they want me to stay more days in the Phils. I stayed here for almost 3 months now and now applying for tourist without a bank statement but I still have some other documents from my hubby and my other papers, except the bank statement.
> I think I will be granted a tourist visa now.
> I have a strong incentive to return because I am applying for spousal too.
> I submitted my old passport stamp, shows that I have always return before my visa expires.
> 
> Abc..
> How many days did u wait til u get your tourist visa? Did u submit bank statement this last application for tourist?
> How many months did u request and how many months they give u?
> I am applying for six months. I hope they grant me 6 months too.


It's my 1st tv I applied sept.2011 and it was granted and now Its my 3rd tv visa here.Its been a week I'll wait to my tv.Ive never passed any bank statement since in my 1st to third tourist visa but still luckily I am they grant my application.In my 2nd tv I apply 2 weeks after I arrive Phils and in my 3rd took me 5 months here coz he save more for my 2 visas


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> It's my 1st tv I applied sept.2011 and it was granted and now Its my 3rd tv visa here.Its been a week I'll wait to my tv.Ive never passed any bank statement since in my 1st to third tourist visa but still luckily I am they grant my application.In my 2nd tv I apply 2 weeks after I arrive Phils and in my 3rd took me 5 months here coz he save more for my 2 visas


Hi abc. During your *first TV*, what were the documents you submitted? What's the proof you passed for them to believe that youre coming back to philippines? Can you enumerate the docs if possible? thanks.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Hi abc. During your first TV, what were the documents you submitted? What's the proof you passed for them to believe that youre coming back to philippines? Can you enumerate the docs if possible? thanks.


In my first tv I was employed that time so I passed my certificate of employment,passport, our chat logs, picture of me and my hubby together( I only pass 1 picture )and NBI, for his docs is passport, his passport stamp indicating he's been visited me here in Phil's and invitation letter.


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> im surprised you're still awake princess.Its already 12 a.m. there. Anyway thanks so much for the consistent quick response.


no worries 



erikawilson said:


> So both of us will be making a statutory declaration?


For my tourist visa, my hubby made invitation letter and statutory declaration. Statutory declarations must be signed by a JP (Justice of Peace) or any authorized persons that can sign the stat dec under the Statutory Declarations Act
I did an intent letter only.



erikawilson said:


> I will need to state in there the real reason why i'll travel there and reasons for coming back too?


You will have to state these in your intent letter and with your hubby's invitation letter



erikawilson said:


> Also the financial documents will be done by my husband too right?


Yes. But if you have money transfer receipts, you may include it as well (e.g., western union receipts or bank transfers, etc)



erikawilson said:


> How about the medical requirements for TV?how does this go?


If you are applying for 3 months TV, you will not be required for health check up. I believe it is for 6 months TV and more.



erikawilson said:


> thanks Princess. I pray everything will be fine. I'm nervous yet excited.


I know how you feel. It is good to ask questions. Like you, I am still learning too!


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> In my first tv I was employed that time so I passed my certificate of employment,passport, our chat logs, picture of me and my hubby together( I only pass 1 picture )and NBI, for his docs is passport, his passport stamp indicating he's been visited me here in Phil's and invitation letter.


Thanks abc.
Im quite confused on what to do now.I am currently working however I am planning to resign *only after* I am sure that I can fly to Australia using TV or when my TV will be granted.

What do you think shall I do? Shall I disclose information that I am working now? give details of my employment? and submit a certificate of employment? 

I don't want to resign from work before their decision for my TV.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Thanks abc.
> Im quite confused on what to do now.I am currently working however I am planning to resign only after I am sure that I can fly to Australia using TV or when my TV will be granted.
> 
> What do you think shall I do? Shall I disclose information that I am working now? give details of my employment? and submit a certificate of employment?
> 
> I don't want to resign from work before their decision for my TV.


I declare that I am working that time passed my COE but when I got my visa i resign to my job ))


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> no worries
> 
> For my tourist visa, my hubby made invitation letter and statutory declaration. Statutory declarations must be signed by a JP (Justice of Peace) or any authorized persons that can sign the stat dec under the Statutory Declarations Act
> I did an intent letter only.
> 
> You will have to state these in your intent letter and with your hubby's invitation letter
> 
> Yes. But if you have money transfer receipts, you may include it as well (e.g., western union receipts or bank transfers, etc)
> 
> If you are applying for 3 months TV, you will not be required for health check up. I believe it is for 6 months TV and more.
> 
> I know how you feel. It is good to ask questions. Like you, I am still learning too!


Yehey!Thanks Princess. I'm thankful you really answered all my queries.

Quote:
Originally Posted by erikawilson View Post
Also the financial documents will be done by my husband too right?
Yes. But if you have money transfer receipts, you may include it as well (e.g., western union receipts or bank transfers, etc)

Does this mean the money that he sends me (he sends me money through bank transfers as he has two cards ,both cards are under his name) ???? and withdrawal transactions I have done? Oh no. I didn't keep the receipts


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> I declare that I am working that time passed my COE but when I got my visa i resign to my job ))


haha. okay simple and brief answer 
That's what I'll do then .
*I am just afraid they will call my company and ask questions like blah blah blah. * Of course I dont want to inform the company ahead that I'll be resigning soon as I'm processing TV. 
I want to resign right after my tourist visa will be granted. 
I hope they wont call, will they? what do you think?


----------



## Princess

My first TV, I was employed. Passed the holiday form signed by the authorized company personnel. It was granted.
My second TV, I was employed. Passed the holiday form signed by the authorized company personnel. It was granted then I resigned.
My third TV, I am unemployed but with the ongoing spouse visa application. It was granted too.
Hopefully, they will grant my spouse visa soon already. LOL


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Does this mean the money that he sends me (he sends me money through bank transfers as he has two cards ,both cards are under his name) ???? and withdrawal transactions I have done? Oh no. I didn't keep the receipts


It is ok, as long as he mention in his stat dec that he will fully support your travel to Australia I am sure that in his credit card statements, his bank transfers to you will be shown.


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> My first TV, I was employed. Passed the holiday form signed by the authorized company personnel. It was granted.
> My second TV, I was employed. Passed the holiday form signed by the authorized company personnel. It was granted then I resigned.
> My third TV, I am unemployed but with the ongoing spouse visa application. It was granted too.
> Hopefully, they will grant my spouse visa soon already. LOL


Who could have been luckier than you here?lol. ALL TV granted. 
You will for sure have that spouse visa real soon  .

I don't know what to do Princess. HELP. haha.
I am just 3 months employed in my company and I am sure they wont allow me to take holidays for as much as 2-3 months period.

WAAAAAHHH .. any idea what's the best thing for me to do?
Need your advise.  love love <3


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> It is ok, as long as he mention in his stat dec that he will fully support your travel to Australia I am sure that in his credit card statements, his bank transfers to you will be shown.


yey!no problem with the financial documents then  
I will inform my hubby on this 
Thanks much Princess


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Who could have been luckier than you here?lol. ALL TV granted.
> You will for sure have that spouse visa real soon  .
> 
> I don't know what to do Princess. HELP. haha.
> I am just 3 months employed in my company and I am sure they wont allow me to take holidays for as much as 2-3 months period.
> 
> WAAAAAHHH .. any idea what's the best thing for me to do?
> Need your advise.  love love <3


I always ask for 15 days holidays when I was employed so both are in favour of the company and DIAC 'coz it was a brief visit, I think haha! 

But my second TV, I maxed out the 3 months stay as we got married here, then honeymoon period. Then went back to Philippines to sort out the spouse visa applications.

Now I got your point why you do not want to mention in your TV that you are employed because you did not apply for leave from the company yet. Because if you do, DIAC might ask for the holiday form or perhaps NOT. Hmm.. Tricky... Can you try ask from your work for a 15-day leave? Granted or not, at least you tried.  What you think?


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> I always ask for 15 days holidays when I was employed so both are in favour of the company and DIAC 'coz it was a brief visit, I think haha!
> 
> But my second TV, I maxed out the 3 months stay as we got married here, then honeymoon period. Then went back to Philippines to sort out the spouse visa applications.
> 
> Now I got your point why you do not want to mention in your TV that you are employed because you did not apply for leave from the company yet. Because if you do, DIAC might ask for the holiday form or perhaps NOT. Hmm.. Tricky... Can you try ask from your work for a 15-day leave? Granted or not, at least you tried.  What you think?


Waaah .... say I will ask them for 15-day leave and they approve (i doubt) .. but if they will approve it , LUCKY ME but still i can't and I wont be back after 15 days coz I will be maximizing my stay there and i plan to only come home in Phil when a CO contacts me already ( for my pending 309 visa).

NO NO NO.. Im really confused now.


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Waaah .... say I will ask them for 15-day leave and they approve (i doubt) .. but if they will approve it , LUCKY ME but still i can't and I wont be back after 15 days coz I will be maximizing my stay there and i plan to only come home in Phil when a CO contacts me already ( for my pending 309 visa).
> 
> NO NO NO.. Im really confused now.


pag anjan na tv mo resign ka na bago ka umalis.


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> pag anjan na tv mo resign ka na bago ka umalis.


So I'll go for this option nalang princess?
I think it's the best yata eh.

Ask if I can leave for 15 days,*if they allow ,good*.
Then resign if TV is granted na.

*If they wont approve my 15 day leave,then PATAY.* 
I will not declare nalang that I am employed so they wont ask for a holiday form and so they might not call the office either.

Then if they approve my TV,I can resign anytime then.

Do you think this will work? :?


----------



## Jonacp

Hello everyone, is anyone here have an idea why CO ask to send the passport to her with the 815 form?
just curious'''''''''''''''''''


----------



## jajp23

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here have an idea why CO ask to send the passport to her with the 815 form?
> just curious'''''''''''''''''''


Hi Jonacp!

I think its a good sign that your CO asked for your passport... Maybe the visa will be stamped to your passport upon receipt of form 815.

Upon checking, form 815 is requested if they saw something on the health examination results and you need to go to referred clinic or hospital within 4 weeks upon arrival in Australia.


----------



## dbabie

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here have an idea why CO ask to send the passport to her with the 815 form?
> just curious'''''''''''''''''''


Hi JONACP!they probabbly release your visa.coz that was happen to me when i apply for PR ,they let me signed the form 815 thats health undertaking form,once your husband comes to australia they will request for another medical just a follow up.Im positive that they almost made their decidsion.


----------



## Jonacp

dbabie said:


> Hi JONACP!they probabbly release your visa.coz that was happen to me when i apply for PR ,they let me signed the form 815 thats health undertaking form,once your husband comes to australia they will request for another medical just a follow up.Im positive that they almost made their decidsion.


thanks for the reply jajp23 and dbabie,,can i ask you how long you got your visa after you submitting the health undertaking form?


----------



## jajp23

Jonacp said:


> thanks for the reply jajp23 and dbabie,,can i ask you how long you got your visa after you submitting the undertaking form?


Hi jonacp! Actually my CO did not asked me to submit the undertaking form when I applied for skilled independent visa. My comment is based on my understanding of form 815. It is actually indicated on page 1 of form 815 and in the undertaking section on page 4.

Hope this helps! Cheers!


----------



## dbabie

Jonacp said:


> thanks for the reply jajp23 and dbabie,,can i ask you how long you got your visa after you submitting the health undertaking form?


Based on my experience a day after i submitted the signed form 815.dont worry your visa is on the way!happy for you thats a good sign!


----------



## erikawilson

hello everyone!

I will need your help on the dilemma ive been pondering about for almost a week.I can'f find the best solution for this. I would like to know your opinion .

Here's my situation:

My hubby and I are planning to lodge 2 visas at the end of November (probably day/s after I can get my passport from DFA on the 21st of Nov.) We will be lodging visa 309(partner) and visa 676 (tourist).We decided to lodge both visas for only one reason and thats because we want to be together.

We will be lodging visa 309 first, maybe on the 21st and wait for the acknowledgement letter so I can do the medical and police check and nso too.Then lodge visa 676 if im done with the requirements of visa 309 so its clear before I can leave for OZ as tourist.

We will lodge TV because we want to be with each other while visa 309 is on process ( approximately 2-3 months before you get a CO).

Now my problem is how will I process the papers given my situation below:

I am employed and I can't take a leave from work since I am still new (3 months).It's very obvious they wont allow me to take a leave for 2 - 3 months unless im pregnant. I intend to resign ONLY IF they will grant me a TV.I dont want to resign and do nothing while waiting for TV or Spouse Visa.It will bore me and will make me miss my hubby more since there will be no other divertion.

Questions:

If I apply for a TV, which is better? State that I am currently employed? or state that Im unemployed?

If I state that Im employed ,they might ask for a Certificate of Employment which i can possibly provide or they might ask for a HOLIDAY FORM which i am certain the company cant provide me with that.Also If I state Im employed,they might call the company and start to ask questions (ill be dead if they do that as I dont have plans to inform the company that I plan to leave, I will only pass resignation letter if the VISA is granted) 

If I state I am unemployed, will I need to state in my Visa 309 that I am unemployed as well???I just want to make sure its not in conflict with my TV application.

Please help me guys.


----------



## Marianina

erikawilson said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> I will need your help on the dilemma ive been pondering about for almost a week.I can'f find the best solution for this. I would like to know your opinion .
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> My hubby and I are planning to lodge 2 visas at the end of November (probably day/s after I can get my passport from DFA on the 21st of Nov.) We will be lodging visa 309(partner) and visa 676 (tourist).We decided to lodge both visas for only one reason and thats because we want to be together.
> 
> We will be lodging visa 309 first, maybe on the 21st and wait for the acknowledgement letter so I can do the medical and police check and nso too.Then lodge visa 676 if im done with the requirements of visa 309 so its clear before I can leave for OZ as tourist.
> 
> We will lodge TV because we want to be with each other while visa 309 is on process ( approximately 2-3 months before you get a CO).
> 
> Now my problem is how will I process the papers given my situation below:
> 
> I am employed and I can't take a leave from work since I am still new (3 months).It's very obvious they wont allow me to take a leave for 2 - 3 months unless im pregnant. I intend to resign ONLY IF they will grant me a TV.I dont want to resign and do nothing while waiting for TV or Spouse Visa.It will bore me and will make me miss my hubby more since there will be no other divertion.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> If I apply for a TV, which is better? State that I am currently employed? or state that Im unemployed?
> 
> If I state that Im employed ,they might ask for a Certificate of Employment which i can possibly provide or they might ask for a HOLIDAY FORM which i am certain the company cant provide me with that.Also If I state Im employed,they might call the company and start to ask questions (ill be dead if they do that as I dont have plans to inform the company that I plan to leave, I will only pass resignation letter if the VISA is granted)
> 
> If I state I am unemployed, will I need to state in my Visa 309 that I am unemployed as well???I just want to make sure its not in conflict with my TV application.
> 
> Please help me guys.


Hi erika,

I empathize with what you are faced with. It is not easy.

If I were in your situation -- given all the "facts of the case" and no, I'm not a lawyer  -- I would think of which visa I want (need) to prioritize.

Lodging the TV apparently poses the possibility of a rejection and worse, might even affect your 309 visa grant (if they observe inconsistencies in your submitted information).

I would lodge the 309 immediately and focus on work. You are fortunate that you are still employed. Many among us here have been idle (and bored) for months because we cannot work.

All of us on waiting mode miss our husbands and partners TERRIBLY. But what is a little sacrifice of some time apart in exchange for a lifetime of being together? (If you really cannot stand the separation, maybe your husband can come over for a visit?) My fiance and I also felt the pain of separation at the start of my waiting period. However, we accepted our fate and thought of ways to bridge the distance by Skyping everyday, exchanging email, phone calls, etc. We have learned to cope with the situation and it has served to further strengthen our relationship.

I know this is not the answer you want, but again, it is only my personal opinion/advice which you may or may not heed. Whatever your final decision is, good luck!

Marianina


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi erika,
> 
> I empathize with what you are faced with. It is not easy.
> 
> If I were in your situation -- given all the "facts of the case" and no, I'm not a lawyer  -- I would think of which visa I want (need) to prioritize.
> 
> Lodging the TV apparently poses the possibility of a rejection and worse, might even affect your 309 visa grant (if they observe inconsistencies in your submitted information).
> 
> I would lodge the 309 immediately and focus on work. You are fortunate that you are still employed. Many among us here have been idle (and bored) for months because we cannot work.
> 
> All of us on waiting mode miss our husbands and partners TERRIBLY. But what is a little sacrifice of some time apart in exchange for a lifetime of being together? (If you really cannot stand the separation, maybe your husband can come over for a visit?) My fiance and I also felt the pain of separation at the start of my waiting period. However, we accepted our fate and thought of ways to bridge the distance by Skyping everyday, exchanging email, phone calls, etc. We have learned to cope with the situation and it has served to further strengthen our relationship.
> 
> I know this is not the answer you want, but again, it is only my personal opinion/advice which you may or may not heed. Whatever your final decision is, good luck!
> 
> Marianina


Hi Marianina,
Im with you,we are in same situation and opinion...
My Fiancee will be coming over here on december for xmas and new year, which is he always do that..we spent xmas and new year together with my family in the province.
Think about it Erika what Marianina said...as we said in the end the final decision its in your hand..good luck and God Bless us all...


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here have an idea why CO ask to send the passport to her with the 815 form?
> just curious'''''''''''''''''''


Hello jonacp, how's things going? I think your visa is granted already coz your co ask your passport. I will pray for you. Godbless everyone


----------



## jajp23

My husband's visa is granted today!!!!! I'm so so so happy!!!! 

Been browsing my husband's email the whole day waiting for any email from the immigration. While in the bus going home, I checked the the time the CO emailed last Oct 8. It was 6:32 PM Australia time so I told myself maybe she will email at about the same time. When I got home, I had a chat with my friend about the hail storm today while chatting with my husband on facebook. Then I checked my husband's email around 6:20 PM... Saw an email from the immigration granting my husband's visa!!! Can't stopped the excitement, I immediately asked my husband to go online on Skype so that I could relay to him the good news!!! As he heard about the news, he can't help but cry. 

I really really thank God that he granted our prayers... His advance birthday gift!!!


----------



## champagne

Congratulations jajp23! I'm so excited for the two of you!


----------



## jajp23

champagne said:


> Congratulations jajp23! I'm so excited for the two of you!


Thanks champagne!!! You'll be the next!!! I'll pray for you guys!


----------



## erikawilson

Marianina said:


> Hi erika,
> 
> I empathize with what you are faced with. It is not easy.
> 
> If I were in your situation -- given all the "facts of the case" and no, I'm not a lawyer  -- I would think of which visa I want (need) to prioritize.
> 
> Lodging the TV apparently poses the possibility of a rejection and worse, might even affect your 309 visa grant (if they observe inconsistencies in your submitted information).
> 
> I would lodge the 309 immediately and focus on work. You are fortunate that you are still employed. Many among us here have been idle (and bored) for months because we cannot work.
> 
> All of us on waiting mode miss our husbands and partners TERRIBLY. But what is a little sacrifice of some time apart in exchange for a lifetime of being together? (If you really cannot stand the separation, maybe your husband can come over for a visit?) My fiance and I also felt the pain of separation at the start of my waiting period. However, we accepted our fate and thought of ways to bridge the distance by Skyping everyday, exchanging email, phone calls, etc. We have learned to cope with the situation and it has served to further strengthen our relationship.
> 
> I know this is not the answer you want, but again, it is only my personal opinion/advice which you may or may not heed. Whatever your final decision is, good luck!
> 
> Marianina


thanks marianina.
I have been contemplating on this but my hubby insists to really see me.
He cant come here as he is just new from his work.He went home in australia last august after working here in phil for 2 years.

Thank you so much anyway marianina.
I will need enough time to think more on this.


----------



## Marianina

jajp23 said:


> My husband's visa is granted today!!!!! I'm so so so happy!!!!
> 
> Been browsing my husband's email the whole day waiting for any email from the immigration. While in the bus going home, I checked the the time the CO emailed last Oct 8. It was 6:32 PM Australia time so I told myself maybe she will email at about the same time. When I got home, I had a chat with my friend about the hail storm today while chatting with my husband on facebook. Then I checked my husband's email around 6:20 PM... Saw an email from the immigration granting my husband's visa!!! Can't stopped the excitement, I immediately asked my husband to go online on Skype so that I could relay to him the good news!!! As he heard about the news, he can't help but cry.
> 
> I really really thank God that he granted our prayers... His advance birthday gift!!!


Congratulations, jajp23! All the best to you and your husband.


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> My husband's visa is granted today!!!!! I'm so so so happy!!!!
> 
> Been browsing my husband's email the whole day waiting for any email from the immigration. While in the bus going home, I checked the the time the CO emailed last Oct 8. It was 6:32 PM Australia time so I told myself maybe she will email at about the same time. When I got home, I had a chat with my friend about the hail storm today while chatting with my husband on facebook. Then I checked my husband's email around 6:20 PM... Saw an email from the immigration granting my husband's visa!!! Can't stopped the excitement, I immediately asked my husband to go online on Skype so that I could relay to him the good news!!! As he heard about the news, he can't help but cry.
> 
> I really really thank God that he granted our prayers... His advance birthday gift!!!


Hi jajp23,congratz hopefully ours will be next!happy for u girl!


----------



## gorgeous22

dbabie said:


> Hi jajp23,congratz hopefully ours will be next!happy for u girl!


That is a good news.

How may months did you wait jajp23?


----------



## jajp23

Marianina said:


> Congratulations, jajp23! All the best to you and your husband.





dbabie said:


> Hi jajp23,congratz hopefully ours will be next!happy for u girl!





gorgeous22 said:


> That is a good news.
> 
> How may months did you wait jajp23?


Thanks Marianina, dbabie and gorgeous!!! I bet you guys will be the next!!! Just always pray and God will grant our prayers in the right time... 

@gorgeous - We've waited for 4 months and 4 days  It's really quick! I guess the CO just waited for the police clearance from Singapore which they received on 7 Nov.


----------



## crislehne

jajp23 said:


> My husband's visa is granted today!!!!! I'm so so so happy!!!!
> 
> Been browsing my husband's email the whole day waiting for any email from the immigration. While in the bus going home, I checked the the time the CO emailed last Oct 8. It was 6:32 PM Australia time so I told myself maybe she will email at about the same time. When I got home, I had a chat with my friend about the hail storm today while chatting with my husband on facebook. Then I checked my husband's email around 6:20 PM... Saw an email from the immigration granting my husband's visa!!! Can't stopped the excitement, I immediately asked my husband to go online on Skype so that I could relay to him the good news!!! As he heard about the news, he can't help but cry.
> 
> I really really thank God that he granted our prayers... His advance birthday gift!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> My husband's visa is granted today!!!!! I'm so so so happy!!!!
> 
> Been browsing my husband's email the whole day waiting for any email from the immigration. While in the bus going home, I checked the the time the CO emailed last Oct 8. It was 6:32 PM Australia time so I told myself maybe she will email at about the same time. When I got home, I had a chat with my friend about the hail storm today while chatting with my husband on facebook. Then I checked my husband's email around 6:20 PM... Saw an email from the immigration granting my husband's visa!!! Can't stopped the excitement, I immediately asked my husband to go online on Skype so that I could relay to him the good news!!! As he heard about the news, he can't help but cry.
> 
> I really really thank God that he granted our prayers... His advance birthday gift!!!


Hi jajp23,
Congrats to you and your husband, happy for u both,im looking how happy u both that u got the visa now...hope we're next on the line..
God Bless us all who still waiting for the visa to grant,keep praying..God is good..


----------



## gorgeous22

*Application picked up today*



jajp23 said:


> Thanks Marianina, dbabie and gorgeous!!! I bet you guys will be the next!!! Just always pray and God will grant our prayers in the right time...
> 
> @gorgeous - We've waited for 4 months and 4 days  It's really quick! I guess the CO just waited for the police clearance from Singapore which they received on 7 Nov.


Cool. It is indeed very quick. You probably might have it in less than 4 months, if you don't need to get a police clearance in Singapore. I am happy I don't have to get any Police clearance aside from my country if Birth. I already get my NBI Clearance Purpose: Travel Abroad
I submitted my original and some photocopies in my application.

I am happy for those who get their visa.

My application of Tourist visa and Spousal visa 309 has been picked up by courier today.
I will update you guys for those who want any help and suggestions. 
But I think all of you here lodged application already so I might be the last one to get my spousal but, hopefully in few weeks get my tourist visa. 
I would like to say thank you for all of the member who shared their experiences, especially jajp23. This website is really helpful and all of the members.

Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## gorgeous22

*Application picked up today*



jajp23 said:


> Thanks Marianina, dbabie and gorgeous!!! I bet you guys will be the next!!! Just always pray and God will grant our prayers in the right time...
> 
> @gorgeous - We've waited for 4 months and 4 days  It's really quick! I guess the CO just waited for the police clearance from Singapore which they received on 7 Nov.


Cool. It is indeed very quick. You probably might have it in less than 4 months, if you don't need to get a police clearance in Singapore. I am happy I don't have to get any Police clearance aside from my country if Birth. I already get my NBI Clearance Purpose: Travel Abroad
I submitted my original and some photocopies in my application.

I am happy for those who get their visa.

My application of Tourist visa and Spousal visa 309 has been picked up by courier today.
I will update you guys for those who want any help and suggestions. 
But I think all of you here lodged application already so I might be the last one to get my spousal but, hopefully in few weeks get my tourist visa. 
I would like to say thank you for all of the member who shared their experiences, especially jajp23. This website is really helpful and all of the members.

Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## gorgeous22

*Application picked up today*



jajp23 said:


> Thanks Marianina, dbabie and gorgeous!!! I bet you guys will be the next!!! Just always pray and God will grant our prayers in the right time...
> 
> @gorgeous - We've waited for 4 months and 4 days  It's really quick! I guess the CO just waited for the police clearance from Singapore which they received on 7 Nov.


Cool. It is indeed very quick. You probably might have it in less than 4 months, if you don't need to get a police clearance in Singapore. I am happy I don't have to get any Police clearance aside from my country if Birth. I already get my NBI Clearance Purpose: Travel Abroad
I submitted my original and some photocopies in my application.

I am happy for those who get their visa.

My application of Tourist visa and Spousal visa 309 has been picked up by courier today.
I will update you guys for those who want any help and suggestions. 
But I think all of you here lodged application already so I might be the last one to get my spousal but, hopefully in few weeks get my tourist visa. 
I would like to say thank you for all of the member who shared their experiences, especially jajp23. This website is really helpful and all of the members.

Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## jajp23

crislehne said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks crislehne!!!


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Hi jajp23,
> Congrats to you and your husband, happy for u both,im looking how happy u both that u got the visa now...hope we're next on the line..
> God Bless us all who still waiting for the visa to grant,keep praying..God is good..


Hi allansarh!!! God is really good!!! He will make a way for us to be with our husbands/partners. Just hold on...


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Cool. It is indeed very quick. You probably might have it in less than 4 months, if you don't need to get a police clearance in Singapore. I am happy I don't have to get any Police clearance aside from my country if Birth. I already get my NBI Clearance Purpose: Travel Abroad
> I submitted my original and some photocopies in my application.
> 
> I am happy for those who get their visa.
> 
> My application of Tourist visa and Spousal visa 309 has been picked up by courier today.
> I will update you guys for those who want any help and suggestions.
> But I think all of you here lodged application already so I might be the last one to get my spousal but, hopefully in few weeks get my tourist visa.
> I would like to say thank you for all of the member who shared their experiences, especially jajp23. This website is really helpful and all of the members.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Hi gorgeous! That's good to hear that you have already lodged your tourist and spouse visa  Just make sure that you submit the medical and NSO before you leave for Australia so that it won't cause the delay on your spouse visa application.

No worries gorgeous... We're all here to share our experiences and help everyone...

Good luck on you tourist and spouse visa applications!


----------



## gorgeous22

jajp23 said:


> Hi gorgeous! That's good to hear that you have already lodged your tourist and spouse visa  Just make sure that you submit the medical and NSO before you leave for Australia so that it won't cause the delay on your spouse visa application.
> 
> No worries gorgeous... We're all here to share our experiences and help everyone...
> 
> Good luck on you tourist and spouse visa applications!


Thanks for your suggestions. I am planning to get my medicals in Australia and my NSO as well, since its online. What do you think? 
I heard a friend saying she got her medicals done in Australia and I also ask the Customer Rep in VIA If it's possible to do it in Australia. He said YES it is.
I am just wondering about the NSO request? Do I have to go to Aust Embassy Manila to submit a receipt, or anything after I finish my request of documents like Birth Certificate, CENOMAR and Marriage Certificate? 
(I already submitted original copy of my MC and CENOMAR and certified true copies of BC, CENOMAR, MC, but in case they still want me to do it online I will do it)Or can I do it online using the CC of my husband and NSO will forward my documents to Australian Embassy, so I don't have to be there personally to submit anything to them? 
Pls advise me&#128530;.

I applied for six months tourist visa and if ever I will be granted a six months or more, they will request a medical result be submitted. I can actually do that and at the same time take the other medicals for the spousal. There is no problem. I can fly to Manila to take my medical exam and test in St. Luke's. 
If ever I will be granted a 3 months tourist (no medicals needed), and they request for medical exam be submitted for spousal visa application and the deadline isn't a problem and I can assure them that I can take it in Australia and Medibank will forward it to Aust Embassy Manila before the deadline.

Do you think that is possible? Do you think CO is not strict regarding deadline of submission of their requested medicals? 
How long is the deadline? A week or two? Or 1 month? Pls enlightened me jajp23. 
Thank you.

- gorgeous22


----------



## champagne

Hi gorgeous 22..

the medicals here is Australia costs around $300 and requires a booking through medibank australia while the one in the Philippine costs more or less $100 and you don't need a booking as long as you have your file reference number..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi gorgeous 22..
> 
> the medicals here is Australia costs around $300 and requires a booking through medibank australia while the one in the Philippine costs more or less $100 and you don't need a booking as long as you have your file reference number..


Yes much cheaper in Philippines cost 4250


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I am planning to get my medicals in Australia and my NSO as well, since its online. What do you think?
> I heard a friend saying she got her medicals done in Australia and I also ask the Customer Rep in VIA If it's possible to do it in Australia. He said YES it is.
> I am just wondering about the NSO request? Do I have to go to Aust Embassy Manila to submit a receipt, or anything after I finish my request of documents like Birth Certificate, CENOMAR and Marriage Certificate?
> (I already submitted original copy of my MC and CENOMAR and certified true copies of BC, CENOMAR, MC, but in case they still want me to do it online I will do it)Or can I do it online using the CC of my husband and NSO will forward my documents to Australian Embassy, so I don't have to be there personally to submit anything to them?
> Pls advise medde12.
> 
> I applied for six months tourist visa and if ever I will be granted a six months or more, they will request a medical result be submitted. I can actually do that and at the same time take the other medicals for the spousal. There is no problem. I can fly to Manila to take my medical exam and test in St. Luke's.
> If ever I will be granted a 3 months tourist (no medicals needed), and they request for medical exam be submitted for spousal visa application and the deadline isn't a problem and I can assure them that I can take it in Australia and Medibank will forward it to Aust Embassy Manila before the deadline.
> 
> Do you think that is possible? Do you think CO is not strict regarding deadline of submission of their requested medicals?
> How long is the deadline? A week or two? Or 1 month? Pls enlightened me jajp23.
> Thank you.
> 
> - gorgeous22


Once u received acknowledgement letter from the embassy u can do ur medical and NSO documents that they are requesting.I think 6 months visa processing takes one and half months


----------



## gorgeous22

champagne said:


> Hi gorgeous 22..
> 
> the medicals here is Australia costs around $300 and requires a booking through medibank australia while the one in the Philippine costs more or less $100 and you don't need a booking as long as you have your file reference number..


Thank you so much for the useful information Champagne.
I think the Australian Embassy will receive my documents on Monday and they might request for medicals too.
I will do it in St. Luke's, it is the same price more or less $100? 
Based on what I saw on jajp23 timeline after she lodged the application, she was requested medicals for spousal the day after, so I think the same thing will happen to me.
But in my tourist visa application, they usually request it after 1 week of lodgement, so what do I have to do so I don't have to go back to Manila every now and then to take two medicals? 
Can I ask two copies of medicals or do they give reference number for medicals that covers both tourist and spousal for application lodge at the same time? 
Or do I have to tell them I have already a medial result and give the reference number so my CO for tourist will look for it, or it's inappropriate to do that?

Pls tell me the right thing to do. 
I will appreciate your advise Champagne and pls any member who have experience pls help.


----------



## gorgeous22

abc said:


> Once u received acknowledgement letter from the embassy u can do ur medical and NSO documents that they are requesting.I think 6 months visa processing takes one and half months


Hi abc. Thank you. I Think I will do it here.
What do you mean for six months visa? U meant to say about my tourist visa? They will request my medicals in 1 1/2 months? or that is the deadline? 
Im sorry I'm a lil bit confused.

Yes I will do it as soon as I get acknowledgement and request for medicals and NSO.

Abc pls help me. Do I have to get two medicals? One for tourist and one for spousal? Can I just ask two copies and send it to Australian Embassy? 
What do I have to do? Is the reference number that they will give me covers both application? 
For me, I think I don't have to take two medicals for two applications. It won't make any difference in the results of my exam as it is only few days away from each medical exam if I will try to get two medicals in the same month.

Abc I will expect your understanding. I am just confuse now.

Thanks in advance! 
Hope to hear from you soon.

-gorgeous22


----------



## gorgeous22

abc said:


> Yes much cheaper in Philippines cost 4250


I will do it here in the Philippines abc.
Thank you.&#128515;


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I am planning to get my medicals in Australia and my NSO as well, since its online. What do you think?
> I heard a friend saying she got her medicals done in Australia and I also ask the Customer Rep in VIA If it's possible to do it in Australia. He said YES it is.
> I am just wondering about the NSO request? Do I have to go to Aust Embassy Manila to submit a receipt, or anything after I finish my request of documents like Birth Certificate, CENOMAR and Marriage Certificate?
> (I already submitted original copy of my MC and CENOMAR and certified true copies of BC, CENOMAR, MC, but in case they still want me to do it online I will do it)Or can I do it online using the CC of my husband and NSO will forward my documents to Australian Embassy, so I don't have to be there personally to submit anything to them?
> Pls advise me&#128530;.
> 
> I applied for six months tourist visa and if ever I will be granted a six months or more, they will request a medical result be submitted. I can actually do that and at the same time take the other medicals for the spousal. There is no problem. I can fly to Manila to take my medical exam and test in St. Luke's.
> If ever I will be granted a 3 months tourist (no medicals needed), and they request for medical exam be submitted for spousal visa application and the deadline isn't a problem and I can assure them that I can take it in Australia and Medibank will forward it to Aust Embassy Manila before the deadline.
> 
> Do you think that is possible? Do you think CO is not strict regarding deadline of submission of their requested medicals?
> How long is the deadline? A week or two? Or 1 month? Pls enlightened me jajp23.
> Thank you.
> 
> - gorgeous22





gorgeous22 said:


> Thank you so much for the useful information Champagne.
> I think the Australian Embassy will receive my documents on Monday and they might request for medicals too.
> I will do it in St. Luke's, it is the same price more or less $100?
> Based on what I saw on jajp23 timeline after she lodged the application, she was requested medicals for spousal the day after, so I think the same thing will happen to me.
> But in my tourist visa application, they usually request it after 1 week of lodgement, so what do I have to do so I don't have to go back to Manila every now and then to take two medicals?
> Can I ask two copies of medicals or do they give reference number for medicals that covers both tourist and spousal for application lodge at the same time?
> Or do I have to tell them I have already a medial result and give the reference number so my CO for tourist will look for it, or it's inappropriate to do that?
> 
> Pls tell me the right thing to do.
> I will appreciate your advise Champagne and pls any member who have experience pls help.


Hi Gorgeous!

When the embassy received your application normally within 7 days from date you sent the documents, they will send you an email acknowledging the receipt of your application.

I could only speak on the spouse visa application as don't have experience on TV.. The acknowledgment email include the following:

1. File reference number which you will use when communicating to them.
2. Date when they received your application. - This will be the actual lodgement date and not the date when you actually sent the documents.
3. Processing times - normally 6 months
4. Health examination list - this provides the HAP ID which you will provide to Panel Doctors, examinations needed
5. NSO-issued birth certificate/s for the applicant and all dependants - these has to be requested online and sent to directly to Australian Embassy. Your file reference number is required here. 
6. If the applicant has been previously married, a copy of his/her Marriage Certificate on NSO Security Paper with remarks if annulled, divorce paper, or a copy of the death certificate of the former spouse on NSO Security Paper must be provided. 
7. If any minor children are migrating (17yo and below), the sponsor is required to submit a National Police Clearance (NPC) as part of the application. Details on how to obtain this clearance is available on the website of the Australian Federal Police (AFP) at AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police. 
8. Items 5- 7 above should be submitted be submitted within 28 days from date of the email so that they are available for the case officer at time of assessment. - what I did was, when my husband was able to do the medical and have already requested NSO docs online, I sent the official receipts of the health examination performed in Panel Doctor and e-Census acknowledgement to make them aware that my husband did his part and that the embassy will receive them anytime soon.

Champagne and abc are right that you do the medical in the Philippines because its cheaper there than here in Australia.

I hope this helps!


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh!!! God is really good!!! He will make a way for us to be with our husbands/partners. Just hold on...


Hi jajp23,
Thats exactly right..keep praying and be patient..
God Bless us all...


----------



## kang

Hi Guys! Please I really need help specially for those who submitted a Partner Visa (subclass 300). Do we really need to provide a letter from an Authorised Marriage Celebrant?


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi abc. Thank you. I Think I will do it here.
> What do you mean for six months visa? U meant to say about my tourist visa? They will request my medicals in 1 1/2 months? or that is the deadline?
> Im sorry I'm a lil bit confused.
> 
> Yes I will do it as soon as I get acknowledgement and request for medicals and NSO.
> 
> Abc pls help me. Do I have to get two medicals? One for tourist and one for spousal? Can I just ask two copies and send it to Australian Embassy?
> What do I have to do? Is the reference number that they will give me covers both application?
> For me, I think I don't have to take two medicals for two applications. It won't make any difference in the results of my exam as it is only few days away from each medical exam if I will try to get two medicals in the same month.
> 
> Abc I will expect your understanding. I am just confuse now.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> -gorgeous22


I think u don't need to take 2 medicals coz u will have full medical in ur spouse and in 6 months visa X-ray only they need .I ring the via hotline about my case then told me that one medical is enough for my 2 visas.I applied 6 months tv and spouse at the same time but the case officer give me only 3 months.And after done medical the clinic will forward the result to the embassy.And I'm in que now waiting for my spouse visa result.


----------



## gorgeous22

thank you abc. 
How many months are you waiting now for your spousal visa? 
Did your CO ask you to submit additional requirement while you are on a holiday visa in Australia?


----------



## gorgeous22

jajp23 thank you so much for the information. I took a photo of it so I have a copy when I need it.


----------



## gorgeous22

to kang: I think "yes" you have to. It is on the checklist.


----------



## djdba188

kang said:


> Hi Guys! Please I really need help specially for those who submitted a Partner Visa (subclass 300). Do we really need to provide a letter from an Authorised Marriage Celebrant?


Hi Kang - yes you need a letter AND the NOIM form the celebrant .. Many of them know what to do as they have done these before for PMV.

Good Luck!


----------



## gorgeous22

hi guys! Is there additional test to take if you have a tattoo?


----------



## abc

gorgeous22 said:


> thank you abc.
> How many months are you waiting now for your spousal visa?
> Did your CO ask you to submit additional requirement while you are on a holiday visa in Australia?


I'm still waiting for my spouse visa ,as I see in website they processing it now finger cross.For now no additional docs they ask.Im still on holiday here


----------



## Mahal

SoMuchForPathos said:


> Listen, my partner had this problem as well. We were married in Australia in November 2011 and had been in a relationship since September 2010, even though she was not divorced from her husband in the Philippines ( as you know there is no divorce in the Philippines ). The case officer at her interview kept on asking her when she was seperated from her ex husband ( January 2010 ), and insisted that other documents had a different time when she said they were seperated. My partner continuingly denied this. In the end the case officer said we had to supply further evidence that the relationship was genuine and of a joint household. So on top of the 5 statutory declarations and marriage certificate and other evidence we initially supplied, I gathered another 16 statutory declarations, sms messages and intimate instant messaging messages ( these last items they were not to happy about ! )
> 
> My point being, the case officers are looking to confuse you so that you will show some indication that you are lieing. If you're telling the truth, don't worry about it. It's just more bs that we have to go through because people have taken advantage of the system. Then once your visa is granted all you have to deal with is the CFO's bs and then you're home free.


Hi somuchforpathos, when did you lodge your application is your visa grant already?


----------



## Mahal

jajp23 said:


> Hi Jonacp!
> 
> I think its a good sign that your CO asked for your passport... Maybe the visa will be stamped to your passport upon receipt of form 815.
> 
> Upon checking, form 815 is requested if they saw something on the health examination results and you need to go to referred clinic or hospital within 4 weeks upon arrival in Australia.


Hello jonacp how are you? Have you been forwarded your pasport to the embassy? How is it? Is your visa approved? Godbless everyone


----------



## AngelaMay

kang said:


> Hi Guys! Please I really need help specially for those who submitted a Partner Visa (subclass 300). Do we really need to provide a letter from an Authorised Marriage Celebrant?


Yes, you have to. If your partner lives in Australia, he/she has to see a Marriage Celebrant and tell the date you intend to get married, the Marriage Celebrant will give the NOIM ( Notice Of Intended Marriage ) where you gonna submit it along with your other docs. hope it helps. Good luck! 

P.S. sorry my english sucks heheh


----------



## AngelaMay

*Tr 820 & 821*

Hi guys, has anyone here applying for Temporary Spouse Visa onshore in Melbourne?

Any Idea or how you guys did it? how much did you pay?

Thanks


----------



## xeelah

AngelaMay said:


> Hi guys, has anyone here applying for Temporary Spouse Visa onshore in Melbourne?
> 
> Any Idea or how you guys did it? how much did you pay?
> 
> Thanks


I did my 820 spousal last May 2012.. I've personally submitted it to the DIAC office in Melbourne.. And paid 965$ since I still have a valid PMV.. approval is after 5 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## AngelaMay

xeelah said:


> I did my 820 spousal last May 2012.. I've personally submitted it to the DIAC office in Melbourne.. And paid 965$ since I still have a valid PMV.. approval is after 5 weeks and 2 days.


Hi xeelah, thanks for the reply, what are the documents did you submit?
did you include the joint bank accounts, house lease...omg, I hope it wouldn't be as hard as the pmv collecting evidences.

thanks again xeelah


----------



## raeocf

Gud evening to all. Guys can I ask how can my fiancee provide additional documents in one package? Just now the immi ask her to provide additional docs.

Further Information
In order for us to assess your application, you are required to provide the additional documentation or
further information outlined below. *You must submit one original and one photocopy/xerox of each
document.*
APPLICANT
Bridal check (Certificate of No Marriage) for the applicant from the NSO. (Please refer to the
NSO website at https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current procedures on how to apply for
documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using
the prescribed procedure.)
(If you have initiated this process with NSO, please provide the NSO e-census receipt).
SPONSOR
Groom check (Certificate of No Marriage) for the applicant from the NSO. (Please refer to the
NSO website at https://www.ecensus.com.ph for current procedures on how to apply for
documents online. Please note that we only accept NSO documents which were obtained using
the prescribed procedure.)
(If you have initiated this process with NSO, please provide the NSO e-census receipt).
Please provide this information within 49 days of the date of this letter. This prescribed period
applies whether you are in the Philippines or overseas (such as in Australia on a visitor visa). If
you cannot provide the information within 49 days you should contact this office as soon as possible
and explain or provide any compelling or compassionate reason/s why you are unable to do so. If you
do not provide the requested information within 49 days your application may be decided without the
information requested being taken into account.
*You should forward all the requested documents, in a single package, to the Embassy via courier.*

She already provided her cenomar. How can she photocopy/xerox the cenomar as we know that it will be directly forwarded to the embassy.

Thanks po in advance.


----------



## gorgeous22

hello! Is she in the Phils now?


----------



## AngelaMay

Hi raeocf: she has to email the immigration as soon as possible. I was being asked just like your fiancee's situation before. In the email, write down the E- census receipt, the one who received the docs at the embassy ( emailed by the nso ), the type of the visa she's applying for and the reference # so they can locate and review your application/docs.. everything will be ok. 
Or call the embassy about the situation.

Hope it helps


----------



## raeocf

gorgeous22 said:


> hello! Is she in the Phils now?


Yep she's in the phils now.


----------



## raeocf

AngelaMay said:


> Hi raeocf: she has to email the immigration as soon as possible. I was being asked just like your fiancee's situation before. In the email, write down the E- census receipt, the one who received the docs at the embassy ( emailed by the nso ), the type of the visa she's applying for and the reference # so they can locate and review your application/docs.. everything will be ok.
> Or call the embassy about the situation.
> 
> Hope it helps


Hi tenks for the quick reply. My fiancee did'nt recieve confirmition that her cenomar was recieve at the embassy &#128542;.can i also ask how did you submit the photocopy/xerox?


----------



## AngelaMay

raeocf said:


> Hi tenks for the quick reply. My fiancee did'nt recieve confirmition that her cenomar was recieve at the embassy &#128542;.can i also ask how did you submit the photocopy/xerox?


Sorry to hear about that

You did it online right? Did you guys select the Australian Embassy address? How long already since you applied online?
or I mean tick the (Deliver the document to this embassy) then select Australian Embassy Manila? I did my birth, cenomar online.. I applied PMV 300 just few months ago..I did not submit any photocopies. I received a confirmation from the NSO that my docs were dispatched on a specific date and who received the docs at the embassy..

why not call the NSO? or do it again if you guys not tight on budget..


----------



## raeocf

AngelaMay said:


> Sorry to hear about that
> 
> You did it online right? Did you guys select the Australian Embassy address? How long already since you applied online?
> or I mean tick the (Deliver the document to this embassy) then select Australian Embassy Manila? I did my birth, cenomar online.. I applied PMV 300 just few months ago..I did not submit any photocopies. I received a confirmation from the NSO that my docs were dispatched on a specific date and who received the docs at the embassy..
> 
> why not call the NSO? or do it again if you guys not tight on budget..


Yap we did it online the only thing she recieve from NSO is the dispatch notice and after nothing. Tenks for the help she'll try to call NSO now and if it will not be solve then well aply for a new one.

Thanks i'll let u know what will happen.


----------



## gorgeous22

hi raeocf! 

You will be alright. I have a different case. I submitted original NSO CENOMAR and MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE and certified true copies of Birth Certificate, CENOMAR, and MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE. I also included my husbands CERTIFICATE OF NO IMPEDIMENT original and certified true copies.
I submitted all those documents in one application/ upon lodgement. I did not do the online NSO yet as I didnt receive a request, YET. 
But I included all the receipt from NSO to satisfy them that its original and from NSO.

I might be ask to do it online. I will be happy to do that.

Since you already forward your NSO certificates to the Embassy thru online application, you can try to call the VIA or contact your CO.
You can also tell your fiancee to get documents from NSO and just attached the receipt and photocopy the papers and include everything that were asked by CO. Submit it all in one package.

I hope someone can help you with this..

kind regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> jajp23 thank you so much for the information. I took a photo of it so I have a copy when I need it.


Your welcome gorgeous!!! Just post your questions here and we'll help you..


----------



## raeocf

hi gorgeous22 thanks for the ideas and sorry for the delayed reply got sleepy last night hehe.

Can I ask one more question? Is the NSO E-census receipt different from the acknowledment/dispatch notice 'coz if it is then we did'nt get one from NSO just the acknowledment/dispatch notice.

Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## jajp23

raeocf said:


> hi gorgeous22 thanks for the ideas and sorry for the delayed reply got sleepy last night hehe.
> 
> Can I ask one more question? Is the NSO E-census receipt different from the acknowledment/dispatch notice 'coz if it is then we did'nt get one from NSO just the acknowledment/dispatch notice.
> 
> Again, thanks in advance.


Hi raeocf! I think that's the same. I just received an acknowledgement notice when I applied online. I sent it to the embassy to inform them that i have requested it already.


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi jajp23! How did u send it? thru mail or email?


----------



## AngelaMay

raeocf said:


> hi gorgeous22 thanks for the ideas and sorry for the delayed reply got sleepy last night hehe.
> 
> Can I ask one more question? Is the NSO E-census receipt different from the acknowledment/dispatch notice 'coz if it is then we did'nt get one from NSO just the acknowledment/dispatch notice.
> 
> Again, thanks in advance.


Hi raeocf sorry for the mess up with the information. What I did at the time when my CO asked me to provide my birth cert. & cenomar when it were already been dispatched, I emailed the E-Census. This was my email to them... ( include the batch request and request reference # , requester name as well so NSO can trace your docs )

Dear Sir?Madam:
> Good day, the australian embassy manila emailed me about the NSO ( BIRTH
> CERTIFICATE and CENOMAR ) which both were dispatched on february 16,
> 2012.May I know if who accepted my documents? so that I can let them know
> that they have it already.
>
> Thank you so much.
> AngelaMay

replied was this:

Dear Ma'am:

Thank you for your e-mail.

The document was received by N. Figueroa of the Australian Embassy on
February 17, 2012, Basement 3 Mailroom.

Yours truly,

e-Census Operations

*** I emailed and informed my CO by using the info above.**** 3 days later I got my visa approved..***

Good luck


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi jajp23! How did u send it? thru mail or email?


----------



## sugarstoned

gorgeous22 said:


> hi guys! Is there additional test to take if you have a tattoo?


I am not sure if this was answered. But yea supposedly you will have additional tests if you have a tattoo. I got 6 tattoos but I wasnt told to undergo the additional test. The doctor did asked me a few questions regarding my tattoos tho.

My visa type is spouse visa that i submitted around March. It was granted around August. So don't worry about your tattoos. Good luck!


----------



## raeocf

Hi Guys thanks for all the help and we're really gratefull for all your advice!
AngelMay no worries & thanks for the info. 
Gorgeous and jajp23 thanks with all your inputs. 

This what will do.
Today my fiancee applied (thru online) My cenomar and she also asked/emailed NSO about her cenomar which she applied together with her Birth Certificate last July 27. We will wait for the dispatched letter(My cenomar) and the NSO's reply about her docs and then we will email it to her case officer. Hopefully the document will be with the co within this week.


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Hi Marianina, I'm also wondering what else are needed besides pre-departure seminars. Not sure if you've already read this from BI's website: The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Memorandum (Guidelines on Departure Formalities). I'm not really sure where our visa falls under since ours is technically a Temporary class.
> 
> As for initial entry, it should be made no later than 7-8 months after visa grant; mine is until June 7.


Hi wishful (and all other recent visa grantees in the Philippines),

Just a reminder that:

_Australia's modern electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport to confirm your immigration status and entitlements in Australia.

To facilitate your travel to Australia make sure you print out a copy of your visa grant notification letter. When you check-in to fly to Australia, airline staff will refer to your visa grant letter and passport to electronically confirm that you have authority to travel to Australia prior to boarding the aircraft. 
_
Reference: Australian Embassy Manila

After waiting for so long, I'm sure none of us would like to be prevented from departing simply because we failed to bring a copy of the visa grant notification letter! 

Cheers! 
Marianina


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi wishful (and all other recent visa grantees in the Philippines),
> 
> Just a reminder that:
> 
> _Australia's modern electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport to confirm your immigration status and entitlements in Australia.
> 
> To facilitate your travel to Australia make sure you print out a copy of your visa grant notification letter. When you check-in to fly to Australia, airline staff will refer to your visa grant letter and passport to electronically confirm that you have authority to travel to Australia prior to boarding the aircraft.
> _
> Reference: Australian Embassy Manila
> 
> After waiting for so long, I'm sure none of us would like to be prevented from departing simply because we failed to bring a copy of the visa grant notification letter!
> 
> Cheers!
> Marianina


Hello Marianina, well my question is not related on above threat...
How do you post or display your Timeline here..sorry i just dont know how to do it...thanks


----------



## erikawilson

Hey guys,

I will be lodging Tourist Visa and Partner Visa 309 next week.I will lodge both visas at the same time,I need to lodge TV asap so I can spend Christmas with hubby,God willing.

Please help me check my documents for the TV :


checklist (front page)
48r form
receipt of TV visa payment (will be paid by hubby and receipt will be sent to me)
original passport 
1 CTC NSO birth cert
1 CTC NSO marriage cert
1 Intent letter
3 Pictures together
2 pages (selected) printed skype records
1 passport sized pic 
1 lbc delivery envelop (passport sized)
1 original NBI clearance


Husband's requirements:

1 letter of invitation
1 Statutory declaration 
financial docs (bank statement,payslip,certificate of employment)

Please advise if these papers aren't complete yet or these papers are too much.
Thank you guys.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will be lodging Tourist Visa and Partner Visa 309 next week.I will lodge both visas at the same time,I need to lodge TV asap so I can spend Christmas with hubby,God willing.
> 
> Please help me check my documents for the TV :
> 
> checklist (front page)
> 48r form
> receipt of TV visa payment (will be paid by hubby and receipt will be sent to me)
> original passport
> 1 CTC NSO birth cert
> 1 CTC NSO marriage cert
> 1 Intent letter
> 3 Pictures together
> 2 pages (selected) printed skype records
> 1 passport sized pic
> 1 lbc delivery envelop (passport sized)
> 1 original NBI clearance
> 
> Husband's requirements:
> 
> 1 letter of invitation
> 1 Statutory declaration
> financial docs (bank statement,payslip,certificate of employment)
> 
> Please advise if these papers aren't complete yet or these papers are too much.
> Thank you guys.


It should be 2 pcs passport pic
Photocopy of passport(bio page)
This is the docs I passed when I lodge tv and sv the same time,,
Tourist visa docs:
48r form
2 pictures together
2 pages ym chat 
Photocopy of western union receipt 
Photocopy of passport(bio page )
2 pcs passport pix
Nbi clearance original
Marriage certificate

Hubby req.:
Invitation letter
Photocopy of his passport


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> It should be 2 pcs passport size
> Photocopy of passport(bio page)


thanks abc,NOTED.
I have to pass a photocopy of passport for TV? 
I thought they will only need the original . 

Thanks


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> thanks abc,NOTED.
> I have to pass a photocopy of passport for TV?
> I thought they will only need the original .
> 
> Thanks


Yeah photocopy and original they need.And my original passport send back when I got my tv granted


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> It should be 2 pcs passport pic
> Photocopy of passport(bio page)
> This is the docs I passed when I lodge tv and sv the same time,,
> Tourist visa docs:
> 48r form
> 2 pictures together
> 2 pages ym chat
> Photocopy of western union receipt
> Photocopy of passport(bio page )
> 2 pcs passport pix
> Nbi clearance original
> Marriage certificate
> 
> Hubby req.:
> Invitation letter
> Photocopy of his passport


Thanks abc. Are you in OZ now? 
When did you lodge the application? 
How long did it take before you were granted?
Thanks abc.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Thanks abc. Are you in OZ now?
> When did you lodge the application?
> How long did it take before you were granted?
> Thanks abc.


Yes I'm in oz now spending time with my hubby.If u applied 3 months 10 days is maximum process.I lodged 21/8/2012 and seeing the embassy site they are processing now my sv.


----------



## dunan

hi...just a ?......I was 15 when i got married many years ago...i was convinced by the priest to bump my age up to 18. Now that new year is registered on my annulment papers.

My birth certificate n all other documents shows my REAL AGE.....? do i tell them this on my spousal visa application or let it slide?


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi jajp23! How did u send it? thru mail or email?


Hi gorgeous! Sorry got confused on your question. If you're referring to the NSO acknowledgement and medical receipt, I sent it by email.


----------



## Marianina

allansarh said:


> Hello Marianina, well my question is not related on above threat...
> How do you post or display your Timeline here..sorry i just dont know how to do it...thanks


Hi Allansarh,

There's a sticky entitled "Australia Forum Timeline" (10th thread from the top of the Immigration & Visa Forum page, as of today). Just follow the instructions written there. You'll then be sent an email of your timeline signature's link which you can copy and paste onto your postings. For this step, you will need to copy the link, go to your profile page, click on Customize Profile, click on Edit Signature, and then paste your timeline signature's link. Once done, it will automatically appear on your postings. (Same procedure when you wish to update it.)

Marianina


----------



## crislehne

After long wait and agony


VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..

For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


----------



## Marianina

*Finally!*



crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Thank God! Congratulations, Crislehne! Very very happy for you.


----------



## crislehne

Marianina said:


> Thank God! Congratulations, Crislehne! Very very happy for you.


Thanks marianina..


----------



## abc

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Congratz,,,, How many months u waited?


----------



## jajp23

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Hi crislehne!!! Congratz on your visa grant! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## crislehne

abc said:


> Congratz,,,, How many months u waited?


Hi waited 5 months and 1 week.. Praise god all anxiety washed out


----------



## crislehne

jajp23 said:


> Hi crislehne!!! Congratz on your visa grant! I'm so happy for you!


Thank u jaip23!


----------



## abc

crislehne said:


> Hi waited 5 months and 1 week.. Praise god all anxiety washed out


Is these spouse or pmv? Sorry too much question hehe.Is there additional docs they asked u to submit?


----------



## dbabie

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Congtraz crislehne! Im happy for you! Hope ours will be next!


----------



## crislehne

dbabie said:


> Congtraz crislehne! Im happy for you! Hope ours will be next!


For sure dbabie.. Everything is possible.. Just keep the faith..


----------



## allansarh

Marianina said:


> Hi Allansarh,
> 
> There's a sticky entitled "Australia Forum Timeline" (10th thread from the top of the Immigration & Visa Forum page, as of today). Just follow the instructions written there. You'll then be sent an email of your timeline signature's link which you can copy and paste onto your postings. For this step, you will need to copy the link, go to your profile page, click on Customize Profile, click on Edit Signature, and then paste your timeline signature's link. Once done, it will automatically appear on your postings. (Same procedure when you wish to update it.)
> 
> Marianina


Hi Marianina again,thank you, i'll try to do that now...


----------



## allansarh

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Hello crislehne,
Congratz to you,happy for you...God Bless us all who still waiting,Keep praying, God is good..


----------



## Jackjack

Anyone know how to print Skype logs?


----------



## gorgeous22

hi Jackjack! Maybe if u can't copy and paste it then you can just take a photo of it (screenshot). That is what we usually do with my hubby. 

I hope someone can help you with your question.

Goodluck! 

- gorgeous22..


----------



## gorgeous22

Congratulations crislehne! 

You will now see your hubby.

I hope mine will be release by February next year.
I just lodged mine. 


Kind Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## gorgeous22

thank you for that. I don't have tattoo yet but I am planning to get one to surprise my husband. 

I think, I will just do it when I have my spousal visa so I don't have to worry about anything. 

Wow! 6 tattoo. I love that..

I will be getting one this year.

- gorgeous22


----------



## Frutsel

gorgeous22 said:


> thank you for that. I don't have tattoo yet but I am planning to get one to surprise my husband.
> 
> I think, I will just do it when I have my spousal visa so I don't have to worry about anything.
> 
> Wow! 6 tattoo. I love that..
> 
> I will be getting one this year.
> 
> - gorgeous22


Hi gorgeous,
As far as I know you don't need a test when you have tattoos. I got heaps of them myself ( sleeve on arm and a really big one on leg etc.) and I didn't need to do any test because of this. 
You can mail them just to be sure. Good luck with it!


----------



## crislehne

gorgeous22 said:


> Congratulations crislehne!
> 
> You will now see your hubby.
> 
> I hope mine will be release by February next year.
> I just lodged mine.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


For sure youll get it in time.. Thank u...


----------



## jhowiellyn

gorgeous22 said:


> Hello! Can please someone help me.
> 
> My husband paid the spousal fee in Australia and the agent told him that the only thing my husband has to do is email me the receipt and tell me to print it and attach to my application for spousal.
> my questions are:
> 
> Do I have to just print it? As it looks original, and it was the only advise they give to my husband?
> 
> Or do I need to follow what is written on the 47SP form
> Get a copy of receipt and have it certified true and correct?
> 
> Pls I need help....for those who have information. Please share. I will really appreciate any reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


It's ok to just print it gorgeous. No need to have it certified... I also did that with my spousal application..


----------



## djdba188

crislehne said:


> Hi waited 5 months and 1 week.. Praise god all anxiety washed out


oh fantastic Chriselene !!! . i must be gettingnear - my hope has risen ...

congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## crislehne

djdba188 said:


> oh fantastic Chriselene !!! . i must be gettingnear - my hope has risen ...
> 
> congrats and enjoy!!!


Yeah for sure yours will be next..just be patient waiting.. I know how hard it is.. But it will be over soon, keep the faith


----------



## djdba188

I see embassy in Maila has updated processing dates:
s of 29 October 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category


Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 21 August to 22 August 2012 
Other Family 31 May to 18 July 2012
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 1 Oct to 9 October 2012

I guess they mean 21 July as the last batch ( my batch) was up to 20 July ... 

- hopefully this means out applicationis being finalised ( fingers crossed)


----------



## kang

djdba188 said:


> Hi Kang - yes you need a letter AND the NOIM form the celebrant .. Many of them know what to do as they have done these before for PMV.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks djdba!


----------



## allansarh

Hello Everyone,
I just would like to those have their visa granted already...Do you guys had interview? Who is conducting the interview is it your assign C.O or one of the staff in the Embassy?
THanks...God Bless us all..!


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just would like to those have their visa granted already...Do you guys had interview? Who is conducting the interview is it your assign C.O or one of the staff in the Embassy?
> THanks...God Bless us all..!


Hi allansarh!

In my husband's case, he was interviewed by the CO. Questions were mostly those in my stat declaration, my address in Oz, work here and previous work, about our house set up in Singapore, about my brother who lives with us in Singapore who also made a stat declaration for us.

Hope this helps!


----------



## champagne

Hi Crislehne! Congratulations... you can book your flight now and give birth here 

@ jhowiellyn... how's ur application? I saw on ur timeline that you've got a CO already.. did they ask for any additional docs? thanks..

I hope they update the processing times soon... 

mixed emotions...


----------



## crislehne

champagne said:


> Hi Crislehne! Congratulations... you can book your flight now and give birth here
> 
> @ jhowiellyn... how's ur application? I saw on ur timeline that you've got a CO already.. did they ask for any additional docs? thanks..
> 
> I hope they update the processing times soon...
> 
> mixed emotions...


Champagne thank you.. Yeah so happy to fly next week and give birth there.. Thank god.


----------



## jajp23

crislehne said:


> Champagne thank you.. Yeah so happy to fly next week and give birth there.. Thank god.


Wow so quick! When is your flight? My husband is also next week


----------



## crislehne

jajp23 said:


> Wow so quick! When is your flight? My husband is also next week


Hi jaip23 yeah need to fly asap because am already 33 weeks pregnant.. We are booked on 23


----------



## Majha23

crislehne said:


> Hi jaip23 yeah need to fly asap because am already 33 weeks pregnant.. We are booked on 23


Wow! Congratulations!!! Hopefully my partner will get his visa before I give birth. Where abouts in Australia are u staying? Have a safe flight!


----------



## jajp23

crislehne said:


> Hi jaip23 yeah need to fly asap because am already 33 weeks pregnant.. We are booked on 23


Wow you really need to travel immediately! Few more weeks you have to give birth already!!! I feel your excitement to see your baby and your husband soon!!!  My husband is booked on 22nd so that we would have ample time together on weekends


----------



## erikawilson

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


YEY! congrats chrislene  GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME


----------



## erikawilson

Guys,good evening!for visa 309, married, do i have to send my original files???? ex. passport,nso birth cert and marriage cert. im confused,i saw this 40b form ,its manila checklist from australian embassy. please help .. thanks


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi erika! did u send me a private msg? It shows empty.

Yes, you have to submit original passport and a photocopy.

What is 40B about?

I submitted original NSO for CENOMAR, MC and CNI.from my hubby and certified true copies and photocopies.

If they will request me to do the online NSO request, its okay. 
I just want to submit original as I have heaps of them.


----------



## AngelaMay

*Partner onshore (820/801*

Hi guys, I need some insights. Just got married and now we are going to apply for Partner onshore (820/801

My questions are:

1.) about 47 SP form do I have to fill it up the same information as my PMV before ?
2. ) Do I have to submit Form 80 at this stage?
3) What are the evidences should I submit or include? We just opened a joint bank account, could we submit this one too as an evidence of our relationship and the house lease since we live together or later on?

I really am confused now as what to submit for this first stage.

Anyone can help and explain to me how and what should I do? what are the important things I must submit at this stage.

Thank you so much

More Power!

Angela


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi erika! did u send me a private msg? It shows empty.
> 
> Yes, you have to submit original passport and a photocopy.
> 
> What is 40B about?
> 
> I submitted original NSO for CENOMAR, MC and CNI.from my hubby and certified true copies and photocopies.
> 
> If they will request me to do the online NSO request, its okay.
> I just want to submit original as I have heaps of them.


Yep gorgeous i sent a PM to you.. tsskk,, i wonder why its empty 
Anyway thanks for the info. IDK what to do yet and were planning to lodge two visas on 21st. Mind if i add u on fb so we can chat? i just thought its easier there. and i think we have almost the same situation now so i think i better ask you bout these matters.Thanks


----------



## Mahal

crislehne said:


> After long wait and agony
> 
> VISA Granted today! Thank you so much father..
> 
> For those waiting keep the faith, the night is long and waiting is unbearable but as long as the battle not finish dont give up. Prayers works indeed..


Hi crislehne congratulations! Happy for you. Hope ours will be next( sana maawa na sila) godbless


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi erikawilson! Did u send me a private msg? It shows empty.

Yes, you have to submit original passport and a photocopy.
- In my application since I applied for tourist and spousal (lodged the same time), I put my original passport in my tourist application. I put certified true copies, and a photocopy of my bio page to my spousal application.
Note: If you are applying for spousal visa only, I think you have to submit your original passport.

What is 40B about? Can you please tell me. 

I submitted original NSO documents like CENOMAR, MC and CNI from my hubby, requested from Aust Embassy Manila and certified true copies and photocopies.

If they will request me to do the online NSO request, its okay. 
I just want to submit original as I have heaps of them.

I hope I answered your question.
If you are still unsure what to do, you can always send me a private message. 

Sure you can add me in FB. I will send you my email address and FB account so you can search me. 

Regards,

gorgeous22


----------



## handyman

AngelaMay said:


> Hi guys, I need some insights. Just got married and now we are going to apply for Partner onshore (820/801
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1.) about 47 SP form do I have to fill it up the same information as my PMV before ?
> 2. ) Do I have to submit Form 80 at this stage?
> 3) What are the evidences should I submit or include? We just opened a joint bank account, could we submit this one too as an evidence of our relationship and the house lease since we live together or later on?
> 
> I really am confused now as what to submit for this first stage.
> 
> Anyone can help and explain to me how and what should I do? what are the important things I must submit at this stage.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> More Power!
> 
> Angela


Thank you so much Angela for the list of questions
i am in a similar position where i must now put together paperwork for 820 Visa.
I am still on 300, got married recently, this month and now trying to figure out the requirements for the next stage.

i am thinking of pulling details of my PMV application, change whatever doesnt apply, plugin new addresses. 
Also thinking of applying for police clearance later as they might expire before my my Visa is finalised

I will be watching this space for advise, thanks Angela for putting accross the questions already


----------



## wishful

erikawilson said:


> Guys,good evening!for visa 309, married, do i have to send my original files???? ex. passport,nso birth cert and marriage cert. im confused,i saw this 40b form ,its manila checklist from australian embassy. please help .. thanks


Hi erikawilson, for our case, we just submitted a certified copy of my passport. They used to request for original passport for stamping. Since their system is now electronic, submission of original passport is no longer necessary. Furthermore, I believe you're also applying for a tourist visa, it is imperative that you do not submitted your original passport with your 309 application since they only return original documents once visa is granted.

For NSO documents, they must be requested online; NSO will directly send those documents to embassy.


----------



## gorgeous22

Erika, I got your message now. I just don't know how to open it yesterday or was it the signal.
Anyway Erika, I tried sending you a msg (private msg) but didn't work, if its okay with you, just send me a private message of your account in FB and I will add you immediately. I took photos of every single documents in my iPad so rest assured I can share you some information. 

-gorgeous22


----------



## gorgeous22

Erika! Here are the documents I lodged
for Tourist subclass 676 (six months) 

-Brown long envelope
-Plastic long envelope 

Manager's Check Php5,300

Original Passport ( I called VIA and they told me to submit my original passport in my tourist application)

Calling Card from my hubby
shows: Name of company 
his name and position 
his contact details

4 Printed Pictures taken during our wedding

Certified true copy of my passport (bio page)

Photocopy of my passport (bio page)

Completed form 48R

My letter

Photocopy of CFO Certificate

Photocopy of NBI Clearance "Travel Abroad"

Photocopy of Postal ID (married last name)

Brgy. Clearance Original (shows my residency in the Phils)

Photocopy of my Drivers License in Australia

Certified true copies of my Birth Certificate and Marriage Certificate from NSO.

Certified true copies of my old passport that I used when I traveled before to Australia on a holiday visa:
Bio page
Pages with stamp arrival and departure (shows I have always return before my visa expired)

Invitation Letter from my hubby

Certified true copies of his Birth Certificate,Passport, Driver's License, Proof of Income from his Employer, his divorce paper from his previous marriage.

(I prepared Php320 for the courier AIR21and pay him when he picked up my application,
covers both pick up and door to door delivery when Aust Embassy make a decision)


----------



## gorgeous22

For my Spousal Application 309

My documents were sent to Aust Embassy, it looks like a book.
Really thick, didn't fit to AIR21 Plastic cover but I manage to put it all inside. 

I followed what documents listed on the checklist:

Documents to prove Identity of Applicant and Sponsor:

-Certified true copy (CTC) of my passport (bio page)
-Photocopy of my passport (bio page)
-CTC of CFO Certificate
-Photocopy of my Postal ID (married last name)
-Photocopy of my PRC ID
-Original Certification from PRC
-from him: CTC of his Birth Certificate
-CTC of his passport
-CTC of his Drivers License
-Proof of Income from his Employer

Aside from those documents above, I still put additional documents in a plastic envelope in the binder:
- 4 Calling Card from my hubby
-CTC of my Birth Cert.
-CTC of our Marriage Cert.
-Photocopy of CFO Cert.
-CTC of his Birth Cert., passport, drivers license, his proof of income.

- 4 Passport size picture and 2 from my husband
- CTC of Marriage Cert.
-CTC of his Divorce Paper

Evidence of Name Change:
-CTC of my Birth Cert and our Marriage Cert from NSO.

Completed form 40SP from my husband
Completed form 47SP (mine)
Completed form 80 Character Assessment

Original Documents submitted:
- CENOMAR with receipt from NSO
- Certificate of No Impediment from my hubby
- Marriage Cert. with NSO receipt
- NBI Clearance " Travel Abroad"

- CTC of Marriage Cert. from Civil Registrar

Evidence that relationship is genuine:

-35 Printed Photos > random pictures
> our engagement pictures
> our wedding pictures

-CTC of old passport >bio page
> pages with stamp arrival and departure

- CTC of his Itinerary travel to Phils
- CTC of letter for me from my Bank and from Qld Main Roads for my license (shows my addresd in Australia)
- 6 printed email from last year
- my itinerary to Australia
- History of our relationship
> from him printed 2 pages
> from me 3 pages
> I printed our account in FB status: Married to ........
- 6 Statutory Declarations

additional documents:
- official receipt of my postal ID
-my payslip (proof of last employement)
- receipt and waiver from my last employer (shows how long I've been in the company)
-My BIR TAX 
- My printed payslips ( aug2010- nov2011 )
- letter from BDO (shows residency in the Phils)
- letter from Aust Embassy ( shows my address in Phils)
- Certificate of Good Moral Character from my College School (shows my duration of stay in that school and degree- questions that are in character assessment)
- Photocopy of my Diploma (proof, in questions in character assessment)

Evidence gathered to show the dates written in our history:

- receipt from DFA ( old passport )
-all the receipt of my previous application for tourist visa


----------



## gorgeous22

I hope that will help you Erika. By the way, my husband paid the spousal application fee in Australia. He emailed me the receipt and I print it and submit with my spousal application.


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Hi crislehne congratulations! Happy for you. Hope ours will be next( sana maawa na sila) godbless


Hi mahal!i sent you a pm,please check.Thank YOU.


----------



## erikawilson

gorgeous22 said:


> I hope that will help you Erika. By the way, my husband paid the spousal application fee in Australia. He emailed me the receipt and I print it and submit with my spousal application.


Gorgeous,thank you so much for helping me with the application.i think i have most of those documents already. i just need to organize it.I will be waiting for your updates on your TV, i hope you will be granted and i hope the processing is quick. I want to spend my christmas with hubby .Erika Jean Wilson that's my name on FB. please add whenever you're free.thank you heaps gorgeous.


----------



## gorgeous22

I sent a request Erika.
Goodluck!
I also would like to celebrate Christmas with my hubby and attend my step daughter's graduation.


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh!
> 
> In my husband's case, he was interviewed by the CO. Questions were mostly those in my stat declaration, my address in Oz, work here and previous work, about our house set up in Singapore, about my brother who lives with us in Singapore who also made a stat declaration for us.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi jajp,
Thanks for the reply,how about the 47sp do the C.O ask question about what u have write there?
Thanks and God Bless us all..


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Hi jajp,
> Thanks for the reply,how about the 47sp do the C.O ask question about what u have right there?
> Thanks and God Bless us all..


Hi allansarh! 47SP is accomplished by the applicant which include the applicant details and some query about the relationship. The CO did not asked anything about my husband's details, she just asked information about me. So make sure that you know your partner's details including family, important dates that you indicated in the forms (ie. when did you first met etc.) and those indicated in the stat declarations. I know someone who answered a different date from what was declared by the partner. The CO asked for additional documents from them and the visa was granted but to make sure, ensure that you read your partner's stat declaration.

By the way, I forgot to mention in my earlier post that the CO also asked when was the last time my husband and I saw each other.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Majha23

Hi everyone! My partner submitted his pmv application on the 5th of October 2012 and Recieved the acknowledgement email on the 8th of October 2012.nso n cenomAr were sent already and medical was done. I'm so worried that he doesn't have a case officer yet and it has been a month. I'm pregnant and giving birth on the 13th of February. I knw it takes up to 8 weeks to have a case officer. I knw I posted this last time but so worried that he won't be here before I give birth. 
How do u knw u have a case officer already? Do they email you? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gorgeous22

hi majha23: They sent me email yesterday and they said CO are assessing applications lodged 21 August 2012. I lodged mine this month . Yes I think they will send email if CO has been allocated. 
If you have submitted everything on the checklist, he should be fine. Its also fast if he has no dependents. 
It all depends on the documents that he sent upon lodgement. 
If CO contact him, you can tell the CO that you are pregnant and will deliver on February. I don't know if it helps but he/she should know that. 

We have an applicant here, she is pregnant and she told the CO that she is pregnant. She was granted a visa after few months and flying this month to Australia.


----------



## jajp23

gorgeous22 said:


> hi majha23: They sent me email yesterday and they said CO are assessing applications lodged 21 August 2012. I lodged mine this month . Yes I think they will send email if CO has been allocated.
> If you have submitted everything on the checklist, he should be fine. Its also fast if he has no dependents.
> It all depends on the documents that he sent upon lodgement.
> If CO contact him, you can tell the CO that you are pregnant and will deliver on February. I don't know if it helps but he/she should know that.
> 
> We have an applicant here, she is pregnant and she told the CO that she is pregnant. She was granted a visa after few months and flying this month to Australia.


Hi majha23! Gorgeous is correct... Maybe you could send an email to the embassy saying that you are pregnant and is expected to deliver on February. You could actually do it even at this early stage of application as all email correspondence relating to your application are filed together so when the time comes that your assigned CO reviews your file, he or she would immediately know your situation. Let's say a CO has been assigned to you in January 2013, he/she could immediately make a decision considering your situation.


----------



## Majha23

gorgeous22 said:


> hi majha23: They sent me email yesterday and they said CO are assessing applications lodged 21 August 2012. I lodged mine this month . Yes I think they will send email if CO has been allocated.
> If you have submitted everything on the checklist, he should be fine. Its also fast if he has no dependents.
> It all depends on the documents that he sent upon lodgement.
> If CO contact him, you can tell the CO that you are pregnant and will deliver on February. I don't know if it helps but he/she should know that.
> 
> We have an applicant here, she is pregnant and she told the CO that she is pregnant. She was granted a visa after few months and flying this month to Australia.


Thanks for that gorgeous 22. He passed all the documents that needed. I even include the letter of my dr stating that I am pregnant n wen is my due date. We also include a copy of the ultrasound result when I was 18 weeks pregnant... Hopefully they won't ask more documents and if They do, I hope they would ask me now.... I'm so stressed out about this visa thing... Hopefully we will all have good news before Christmas  thanks again


----------



## Majha23

jajp23 said:


> Hi majha23! Gorgeous is correct... Maybe you could send an email to the embassy saying that you are pregnant and is expected to deliver on February. You could actually do it even at this early stage of application as all email correspondence relating to your application are filed together so when the time comes that your assigned CO reviews your file, he or she would immediately know your situation. Let's say a CO has been assigned to you in January 2013, he/she could immediately make a decision considering your situation.


I'll do that jajp23... I'll email them today.. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mahal

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh! 47SP is accomplished by the applicant which include the applicant details and some query about the relationship. The CO did not asked anything about my husband's details, she just asked information about me. So make sure that you know your partner's details including family, important dates that you indicated in the forms (ie. when did you first met etc.) and those indicated in the stat declarations. I know someone who answered a different date from what was declared by the partner. The CO asked for additional documents from them and the visa was granted but to make sure, ensure that you read your partner's stat declaration.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to mention in my earlier post that the CO also asked when was the last time my husband and I saw each other.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi everyone, need some help. Anyone here knows how to lodge app for child? My friend is an Ausie citizens and he wants to get his kids. What sort of docs and forms he need to be able to lodge the app.? Thanks


----------



## gorgeous22

majha23: 
That's great. 
I hope your husband will get his spouse visa on January or earlier. 
Keep me posted. 
By the way where in Aus are you living? My husband is in QLD.

Regards, 

gorgeous22


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Hi Allansarh,
> 
> There's a sticky entitled "Australia Forum Timeline" (10th thread from the top of the Immigration & Visa Forum page, as of today). Just follow the instructions written there. You'll then be sent an email of your timeline signature's link which you can copy and paste onto your postings. For this step, you will need to copy the link, go to your profile page, click on Customize Profile, click on Edit Signature, and then paste your timeline signature's link. Once done, it will automatically appear on your postings. (Same procedure when you wish to update it.)
> 
> Marianina


Hi marianina how are you girl? Do you know how to take a CFO? Visa not yet grant but wants to take CFO. Been siting and waiting for ages and got nothing to do. Thanks and godbless


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi mahal! You can take your CFO now but you have to go back when you get your spouse visa so they can put the sticker on your Philippine Passport.


----------



## gorgeous22

here is the link mahal.

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals


----------



## Mahal

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi mahal! You can take your CFO now but you have to go back when you get your spouse visa so they can put the sticker on your Philippine Passport.


Thanks gorgeous, just thinking ill do it now coz I'm bit bored. And by the time my visa grant I can booked straight away. Thanks Godbless us all who still waiting for our visa


----------



## Mahal

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi mahal! You can take your CFO now but you have to go back when you get your spouse visa so they can put the sticker on your Philippine Passport.


Thanks gorgeous, just thinking ill do it now coz I'm bit bored. And by the time my visa grant I can booked straight away. Thanks Godbless us all who still waiting for our visa. And what docs do I need to bring? Do I go straight or need to booked first? Where about in Manila is the office? Sorry to much inquiry


----------



## gorgeous22

I attend the CFO Seminar already as it was one of the requirements in getting my new married passport. I have a CFO Certificate that I have to show if I am traveling using a tourist visa. I just need to go back when I get my spousal visa and get a sticker so they can put it on my Philippine Passport.


----------



## gorgeous22

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals

Theres no reservation. It is first come, first serve. 
All information are on that website. 
Including the requirements etc. 
It is available Monday- Thursday only.


----------



## gorgeous22

Mahal:

What you need to know...
As Filipinos going abroad as fiancé(e)s, spouses or other partners of foreign nationals, you are required to attend the CFO's guidance and counseling session in order to secure the Guidance and Counseling Certificate (GCC) and the CFO sticker. You need this certificate to renew or
apply for a new passport at the Department of Foreign Affairs ( per Department of Foreign Affairs Order Nos. 11-97 Implementing Rules and Regulations for Republic Act 8239, "Philippine Passport Act" and 28-94 ). You will also need to present this certificate together with your spouse/
partner visa, at the Immigration office at the international airport on your day of departure.

To attend the Guidance and Counseling program of the CFO, you may proceed at CFO Manila or Cebu Office . You will have to bring with you the required documents to be accommodated in the counseling seminar. The counseling session runs for a minimum of four hours and is meant to
provide you with adequate information regarding inter-marriage and migration, the cultural and social realities abroad as well as available support networks for women in distress, among others.
After you comply with all the requirements and finish the counseling session, you will be given the Guidance and Counseling Certificate which you will have to bring along with other pertinent documents , to the CFO, for registration. 

Once you already have your valid passport and spouse/partner visa, you will need to register with the CFO and received your CFO Sticker which will be affixed on your Philippine passport.

Important Notes:

The CFO has offices in Metro Manila and Metro Cebu. Visit the offices where it is most convenient. 

Please check the schedule of the counseling session before proceeding to CFO because it
is country-specific and the slots are limited only to 15 per session . It is on a first-come-first-serve basis.

You may avail of the Guidance and Counseling Session even while you are still processing or waiting for your visa. If such is the case, you will only be issued the GCC. Once your visa is released, you will return to CFO to continue with your registration. The CFO sticker will then be affixed on your passport.

You will pay a counseling fee of PhP 400.00.

TOP of page
TOP of page
Schedule of Guidance and Counseling Session in CFO ( first-come, first serve
basis)
Guidance and Counseling Sessions in CFO Manila Office (Effective September 17, 2012)

COUNTRY Day Time
United States of America Mondays - Fridays (15 slots) 9:00 am - 12:00 nn
Mondays - Fridays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Canada Tuesdays and Fridays (15 slots) 9:00 am - 12:00 nn
Australia Mondays and Thursdays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
New Zealand Wednesdays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Japan Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Taiwan and other 
Asia Pacific countries Tuesdays and Thursdays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
South Korea Tuesdays and Thursdays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
European countries Monday to Friday (15 slots) 9:00 am - 12:00 nn
Middle East and South African
countries Fridays (15 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm

Guidance and Counseling Sessions in CFO Cebu Office (Effective July 16, 2012)
COUNTRY DAY TIME
United States of America 
and Canada Monday to Friday (12 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Australia and New Zealand Mondays and Wednesdays (12slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Japan and South Korea Tuesdays and Thursdays (12 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Europe and other countries Fridays (12 slots) 2:00 pm - 5:00 pm


----------



## gorgeous22

Mahal here is the contact information in Manila Office.

Citigold Center , 1345 Pres. Quirino Avenue corner Osmeña Highway ( South
Superhighway ) Manila, Philippines 1007

Telephone: ( + 632 ) 552 - 4700
Email : [email protected] cfo. gov . ph


Requirements for Attendance to Guidance and Counseling Program:

1. Two (2) valid identification cards (IDs) with photograph;
2. Duly completed guidance and counseling form;
3. If married, certified true copy and photocopy of marriage contract on security
paper from the National Statistics Office, or Local Civil Registry Offices; or original and
photocopy of marriage contract duly authenticated by the Philippine Embassy/ Consulate (if married abroad)
4. Other documents as may be required by the counselors; and
5. Payment of P400.00 counseling fee.


----------



## gorgeous22

If you need anything Mahal just ask here. I will answer it, If I have any idea. 

Goodluck! 



- gorgeous22


----------



## Mahal

gorgeous22 said:


> If you need anything Mahal just ask here. I will answer it, If I have any idea.
> 
> Goodluck!
> 
> - gorgeous22


Thanks a lot girl, I'm hoping my visa will come out soon!


----------



## Marianina

*CFO seminar*



Mahal said:


> Hi marianina how are you girl? Do you know how to take a CFO? Visa not yet grant but wants to take CFO. Been siting and waiting for ages and got nothing to do. Thanks and godbless


Hi Mahal, sorry for late reply as I only had the chance to log on this afternoon. Just like you, I'm getting really bored. 

The link that gorgeous sent contains all the information that you need to attend the CFO seminar. Please be there early for the 2pm-5pm schedule(the receptionist suggested 7am!) because once the 15 slots are filled up on an assigned day, they cannot accommodate any more. And they do NOT accept reservations for the next seminar schedule. (I have complained about this system and have written an email to the CFO chairperson Imelda Nicolas but have not received any reply.) I pity those applicants coming all the way from the provinces.

One more thing, the CFO building (at the corner of South Superhighway and Qurino Avenue) is not very accessible by public transportation. You'll have to take a cab to get there, or be dropped off by private vehicle.

Marianina


----------



## Majha23

gorgeous22 said:


> majha23:
> That's great.
> I hope your husband will get his spouse visa on January or earlier.
> Keep me posted.
> By the way where in Aus are you living? My husband is in QLD.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gorgeous22


Hi gorgeous 22! My partner is waiting for his pmv visa not the spouse visa. Didn't wanna get married while I'm pregnant hehe... I still have morning sickness that attacks anytime of the day that's y I am hoping that he would come soon... 
How about you what visa are u waiting?


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Hi Mahal, sorry for late reply as I only had the chance to log on this afternoon. Just like you, I'm getting really bored.
> 
> The link that gorgeous sent contains all the information that you need to attend the CFO seminar. Please be there early for the 2pm-5pm schedule(the receptionist suggested 7am!) because once the 15 slots are filled up on an assigned day, they cannot accommodate any more. And they do NOT accept reservations for the next seminar schedule. (I have complained about this system and have written an email to the CFO chairperson Imelda Nicolas but have not received any reply.) I pity those applicants coming all the way from the provinces.
> 
> One more thing, the CFO building (at the corner of South Superhighway and Qurino Avenue) is not very accessible by public transportation. You'll have to take a cab to get there, or be dropped off by private vehicle.
> 
> Marianina


Thanks marianina, how's your app? Mine after the phone interview last oct 31 no updates yet hope they will approve my app soon As I really miss my husband!


----------



## gorgeous22

hi majha23. 
I am applying for spousal visa. 

I know it gives u a lot of stress but just pray and hope for a positive visa decision before the year ends.

What state are u in? Hubby is in Qld


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> Thanks marianina, how's your app? Mine after the phone interview last oct 31 no updates yet hope they will approve my app soon As I really miss my husband!


Still no word, Mahal, though it's only been 7 weeks. (I just know that as soon as Allansarh's application gets moving, mine will follow because we're about a week apart in lodgement. ) I too miss my fiance very badly...


----------



## wishful

Just wondering, since my fiancee is also a Filipino, am I still required to undergo marriage counseling?


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Just wondering, since my fiancee is also a Filipino, am I still required to undergo marriage counseling?


Good question, wishful. I think there's a chance you may be exempt from the marriage counselling, but not from CFO registration. The website states:

_All Filipino emigrants leaving the country to settle abroad permanently are required by law to register with CFO. No one is exempted from pre-departure registration. But the following are not required to attend the pre-departure orientation seminar and to be personally present during the registration (they can also be registered by proxy):

* Minors 12 years old and below

* Senior citizens 60 years old and above

* Those with mental illness or psychiatric disability, and incapacitated due to permanent or long-term ailments
_

Now I'm not sure if there's a difference between CFO registration and seminar attendance. It might be best for you to call the CFO and make an inquiry?


----------



## Majha23

gorgeous22 said:


> hi majha23.
> I am applying for spousal visa.
> 
> I know it gives u a lot of stress but just pray and hope for a positive visa decision before the year ends.
> 
> What state are u in? Hubby is in Qld


Sorry gorgeous22 forgot to answer ur question.. I live in Sydney.


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh! 47SP is accomplished by the applicant which include the applicant details and some query about the relationship. The CO did not asked anything about my husband's details, she just asked information about me. So make sure that you know your partner's details including family, important dates that you indicated in the forms (ie. when did you first met etc.) and those indicated in the stat declarations. I know someone who answered a different date from what was declared by the partner. The CO asked for additional documents from them and the visa was granted but to make sure, ensure that you read your partner's stat declaration.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to mention in my earlier post that the CO also asked when was the last time my husband and I saw each other.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hello jajp, thanks for the advice..what u mean this:? ensure that you read your partner's stat declaration.
Is it the letter of our relationship history written by my fiancee? is that what u mean i need read my patners stat dec..???


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Hello jajp, thanks for the advice..what u mean this:? ensure that you read your partner's stat declaration.
> Is it the letter of our relationship history written by my fiancee? is that what u mean i need read my patners stat dec..???


Hi allansarh!! Sorry it's not stat dec, it's the history of your relationship written by your partner. Most of the questions about history of relationship were taken from my declaration of our history of relationship so make sure you know what's written on your partner's declaration of your relationship.


----------



## allansarh

Mahal said:


> Hi everyone, need some help. Anyone here knows how to lodge app for child? My friend is an Ausie citizens and he wants to get his kids. What sort of docs and forms he need to be able to lodge the app.? Thanks


Hello Mahal how are u?, i wish to share some little advice about your question..your friend and our situation is the same and we are about to gathering all the papers for my fiancee's boy to come to Australia//..first of all is your Aussie friend is the biological father of the kids? in our case we use the form 118 Application for Australian Citizenship by Descent..


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh!! Sorry it's not stat dec, it's the history of your relationship written by your partner. Most of the questions about history of relationship were taken from my declaration of our history of relationship so make sure you know what's written on your partner's declaration of your relationship.


Hi jajp, ok thanks..yep i have the copy of his letter about the history of our relationship..


----------



## Mahal

allansarh said:


> Hello Mahal how are u?, i wish to share some little advice about your question..your friend and our situation is the same and we are about to gathering all the papers for my fiancee's boy to come to Australia//..first of all is your Aussie friend is the biological father of the kids? in our case we use the form 118 Application for Australian Citizenship by Descent..


Hi allansarh,im good but still waiting for my visa for ages. how is your app going? yes he is the biological father. What docs he needs and what form? Thanks allansarh.


----------



## abc

Mahal said:


> Hi allansarh,im good but still waiting for my visa for ages. how is your app going? yes he is the biological father. What docs he needs and what form? Thanks allansarh.


Good day mahal how long u been waiting since u lodged ur docs?


----------



## Mahal

abc said:


> Good day mahal how long u been waiting since u lodged ur docs?


Been waiting for almost 8 months now abc. What about yours?


----------



## abc

Mahal said:


> Been waiting for almost 8 months now abc. What about yours?


Ah Okies mines was 3 months waiting .I lodged August


----------



## champagne

Hi guys.... any updates?


----------



## djdba188

champagne said:


> Hi guys.... any updates?


we sent email on Thursdaylast week asking for status, and the reply was ..

_I am responding on behalf of your case officer.

The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks,
additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can
be reached in the application. If this is the case, you will be notified
immediately._---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't know what to read into that ... so back (im) patiently waiting ...


----------



## jajp23

djdba188 said:


> we sent email on Thursdaylast week asking for status, and the reply was ..
> 
> _I am responding on behalf of your case officer.
> 
> The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
> normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks,
> additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can
> be reached in the application. If this is the case, you will be notified
> immediately._---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Don't know what to read into that ... so back (im) patiently waiting ...


Hi djdba! Got the same case when emailed them.. Actually I did not asked for the status, i just asked them what other documents needed to finalise my husband's application aside from the police check they're waiting that time. I actually asked that question twice to the agent who responded on behalf of the CO.. Funny thing, the CO immediately replied saying that upon receipt of the police clearance from Singapore, she will determine whether additional information is needed so I just replied back that I will wait for her email. A week after, I emailed again asking whether they already received the SG police clearance.. The same agebt responded that they just received it and will be forwarded to the CO. Then after 2 days, the visa was granted.

Just have a tip, maybe you could email them again on Thursday.. Ask them what other docs needed to finalise the visa so that you could provide immediately. Its actually knowing the status of the application stated differently..


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> we sent email on Thursdaylast week asking for status, and the reply was ..
> 
> _I am responding on behalf of your case officer.
> 
> The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
> normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks,
> additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can
> be reached in the application. If this is the case, you will be notified
> immediately._---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Don't know what to read into that ... so back (im) patiently waiting ...


Hi djdba188!looks like your CO is on leave coz somebody replies on his/her behalf,but im not really sure coz that one also happened to me my CO did not replied on my email their someone else replied on her behalf.


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Hi djdba188!looks like your CO is on leave coz somebody replies on his/her behalf,but im not really sure coz that one also happened to me my CO did not replied on my email their someone else replied on her behalf.


Hi dbabie! I don't thibk djdba's CO is on leave coz it happened to me twice... And when I insisted on my queries, the CO reponded after less than an hour. The interval of my 1st email from the agent's reply was 2 hours then I replied back immediately then after less than an hour tge CO replied back.


----------



## djdba188

I think I will not send anymore email for now - as Ido not want to make them "angry" .... I will wait till end of month before considering another email .. shame s I would have liked to spend XMAS with my pangga!! but looks highly unlikely now. I did send form 80 to them on Oct 13 , so they have not asked for anymore docs or called for interview .. so here is hoping it is near to decision ..


----------



## jajp23

djdba188 said:


> I think I will not send anymore email for now - as Ido not want to make them "angry" .... I will wait till end of month before considering another email .. shame s I would have liked to spend XMAS with my pangga!! but looks highly unlikely now. I did send form 80 to them on Oct 13 , so they have not asked for anymore docs or called for interview .. so here is hoping it is near to decision ..


If that's your decision it's alright  You know what, my husband did not submit form 80 and the CO did not request for it.


----------



## allansarh

Mahal said:


> Hi allansarh,im good but still waiting for my visa for ages. how is your app going? yes he is the biological father. What docs he needs and what form? Thanks allansarh.


Hello Mahal,
Same as you waiting for C.O assigned to me...ok your Aussie friend and our situation is the same...tell your friend to download the form 118 Application for Australian Citizenship by Descent..at the embassy website..and on the form the checklist is also there..
Hope i help your friend with this..God bless us all..cheers


----------



## AngelaMay

Anyone done lodging their Partner Visa 820? Thanks


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Still no word, Mahal, though it's only been 7 weeks. (I just know that as soon as Allansarh's application gets moving, mine will follow because we're about a week apart in lodgement. ) I too miss my fiance very badly...


Hi Marianna how are you? Just one question, is case officer and senior case officer different?


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> Hi Marianna how are you? Just one question, is case officer and senior case officer different?


Hi Mahal, I'm good thanks. Still on "patiently waiting" mode.

I think it just pertains to the hierarchy of levels in the DIAC organization. A senior case officer, I presume, would have had more experience in dealing with cases and may therefore be consulted where an applicant's circumstances are more extraordinary? It may also just be a matter of rank and who gets to handle what is purely by random assignment or maybe even by round-robin. 

I'm running out of things to do to keep myself productive. I even looked at short courses offered by the government agency TRC (Technology Resource Center Manila) that might help while away the time and also give me a new skill.

Patience is indeed a virtue... <sigh>


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Hi Mahal, I'm good thanks. Still on "patiently waiting" mode.
> 
> I think it just pertains to the hierarchy of levels in the DIAC organization. A senior case officer, I presume, would have had more experience in dealing with cases and may therefore be consulted where an applicant's circumstances are more extraordinary? It may also just be a matter of rank and who gets to handle what is purely by random assignment or maybe even by round-robin.
> 
> I'm running out of things to do to keep myself productive. I even looked at short courses offered by the government agency TRC (Technology uResource Center Manila) that might help while away the time and also give me a new skill.
> 
> Patience is indeed a virtue... <sigh>


You are right marianina, I couldn't keep my mine thinking of my application! I'm on my 8 months now and still no more updates wether they need more info or what, I don't even know what to do.


----------



## Marianina

Mahal said:


> You are right marianina, I couldn't keep my mine thinking of my application! I'm on my 8 months now and still no more updates wether they need more info or what, I don't even know what to do.


I've been forcing myself to just forget my application and keep busy with other things. Easier said than done. The wait is tormenting, torturous and nerve-wracking. And I'm only on my 2nd month, Mahal! I really admire you (and everybody waiting as long as you have) for your patience and composure...


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> I've been forcing myself to just forget my application and keep busy with other things. Easier said than done. The wait is tormenting, torturous and nerve-wracking. And I'm only on my 2nd month, Mahal! I really admire you (and everybody waiting as long as you have) for your patience and composure...


That is the thing I want to know, I feel dead now marianina! I couldn't even do follow up myself b'cause we used agent, they keep saying we cannot do follow up util the 9 month mark! So frustrating. I hope that my co will grant my visa soon. Me and my husband missed each other so much...


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Mahal said:


> That is the thing I want to know, I feel dead now marianina! I couldn't even do follow up myself b'cause we used agent, they keep saying we cannot do follow up util the 9 month mark! So frustrating. I hope that my co will grant my visa soon. Me and my husband missed each other so much...


Hi Mahal, can i ask , who is ur c.o? maybe we they same situation. am awaiting for almost 6 mos ... i been submitted last month my add.dox... il never heard again from my s.c.o.... by the way iam new member is this forum


----------



## dbabie

Cagayan de oro said:


> Hi Mahal, can i ask , who is ur c.o? maybe we they same situation. am awaiting for almost 6 mos ... i been submitted last month my add.dox... il never heard again from my s.c.o.... by the way iam new member is this forum


Hi!we had same timeline ive been waiting also for almost 6 months and havent heard anything as yet!unfortunately we cannot post the name of any co in this forum just to protect their privacy!it would be good if could sent it to private message!thank you


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Anyone here a case officer who was Mr. R.


----------



## crislehne

Mahal said:


> That is the thing I want to know, I feel dead now marianina! I couldn't even do follow up myself b'cause we used agent, they keep saying we cannot do follow up util the 9 month mark! So frustrating. I hope that my co will grant my visa soon. Me and my husband missed each other so much...


Hi mahal, i truly truly understand the frustration that you are undergoing, I just dont understand why you guys cant do the follow up? Are u trusting ur agent? Because in my case follow up really help, when my visa was granted I was speaking with my CO and I also spilled crying because of deep frustration and desire to leave the country already because of my pregnancy. And she felt my pain, although she didnt gave me assurance she will grant my visa, but she said she will look into it within the week. Hours later I got the email of grant visa. I still believe that if they feel you they will remember your case. Of course too much follow up will be too annoying also for them.

Te reason why am questioning about agent is because Ive met this one lady in via center,na niloko sila ng agent. The agent lodged their application 5mos after they thought he lodged it, the agent used their money first, and too late they found out that the visa was just lodged recent, pinoy agent nila. So they have been waiting for 9mos now with some adtl docs been asking.

To all still waiting, the pain seems unbearable but we always get through each day, tell yourselves I can do it another day, the battle is not yet finish until decision on hand. And for sure it will come, it just a matter of when. And its not all that makes our life, easy to say I know, but I tell you when you get the visa grant, you feel sometimes time is too short to spend it with the people we love here in the Phils. Kung di lang ako mangnganak dito nalang ako sa Phils mag xmas e.

Thanks pala for those who congratulate me. Another venture another life, it is scary but with God on our side, I know we can make it. Will be flying on fri, my bday is sat, so thankful for this wonderful gift to be with the man I love when I celebrate new year added to my life.. Keep pressing on people, and god will grant that desire one day, no delays, not too too early, just in His perfect time.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Thanks dbabie, I am sorry for asking about the case officers name.. i didnt know yet...


----------



## Marianina

crislehne said:


> Hi mahal, i truly truly understand the frustration that you are undergoing, I just dont understand why you guys cant do the follow up? Are u trusting ur agent? Because in my case follow up really help, when my visa was granted I was speaking with my CO and I also spilled crying because of deep frustration and desire to leave the country already because of my pregnancy. And she felt my pain, although she didnt gave me assurance she will grant my visa, but she said she will look into it within the week. Hours later I got the email of grant visa. I still believe that if they feel you they will remember your case. Of course too much follow up will be too annoying also for them.
> 
> Te reason why am questioning about agent is because Ive met this one lady in via center,na niloko sila ng agent. The agent lodged their application 5mos after they thought he lodged it, the agent used their money first, and too late they found out that the visa was just lodged recent, pinoy agent nila. So they have been waiting for 9mos now with some adtl docs been asking.
> 
> To all still waiting, the pain seems unbearable but we always get through each day, tell yourselves I can do it another day, the battle is not yet finish until decision on hand. And for sure it will come, it just a matter of when. And its not all that makes our life, easy to say I know, but I tell you when you get the visa grant, you feel sometimes time is too short to spend it with the people we love here in the Phils. Kung di lang ako mangnganak dito nalang ako sa Phils mag xmas e.
> 
> Thanks pala for those who congratulate me. Another venture another life, it is scary but with God on our side, I know we can make it. Will be flying on fri, my bday is sat, so thankful for this wonderful gift to be with the man I love when I celebrate new year added to my life.. Keep pressing on people, and god will grant that desire one day, no delays, not too too early, just in His perfect time.


Your post made me cry. Happy birthday! What a great birthday gift, Crislehne. Have a safe trip and a happy delivery! All the best to you and your new family. I wonder if you will name your baby "Visa"...?! Lol. Kidding!


----------



## kang

Mahal said:


> That is the thing I want to know, I feel dead now marianina! I couldn't even do follow up myself b'cause we used agent, they keep saying we cannot do follow up util the 9 month mark! So frustrating. I hope that my co will grant my visa soon. Me and my husband missed each other so much...


Hi guys, have you thought of applying for a tourist visa while waiting


----------



## crislehne

Marianina said:


> Your post made me cry. Happy birthday! What a great birthday gift, Crislehne. Have a safe trip and a happy delivery! All the best to you and your new family. I wonder if you will name your baby "Visa"...?! Lol. Kidding!


Wahaha thats a clever name.. Might name him de facto..haha but in filipino words sound loke impakto haha.. You'll have your victory one day.. Just keep the faith..


----------



## champagne

Hi guys... Any updates? any new letter/allocation from COs? I keep on looking at the processing times at the Australian embassy website but it's still the same.. I hope they update it soon..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi guys... Any updates? any new letter/allocation from COs? I keep on looking at the processing times at the Australian embassy website but it's still the same.. I hope they update it soon..


Still the same just waiting for co allocation


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Your post made me cry. Happy birthday! What a great birthday gift, Crislehne. Have a safe trip and a happy delivery! All the best to you and your new family. I wonder if you will name your baby "Visa"...?! Lol. Kidding!


Congratulations again crislehne! Wish you a merry Xmass and happy bday in advence. Have a safe trip, don't forget to include us who still waiting in your prayer for miracle and victorious day. Godbless


----------



## blessie

Hello, does anyone here knows a trusted courier in Melbourne to send important documents to the Phils.? I don't want to send it through the post office here, it might get lost when it arrives in Manila. Any information is highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## djdba188

blessie said:


> Hello, does anyone here knows a trusted courier in Melbourne to send important documents to the Phils.? I don't want to send it through the post office here, it might get lost when it arrives in Manila. Any information is highly appreciated. Thanks


Hi Blessie,

a Cebuano coleague of mine asys this company is reliable.

LBC Express - Home Page | Money Remittance, Balikbayan Box, Courier

Please do what I did and make THREE copies of every document u submit so you have backups in case of loss.
And yes, use a courier not post office


----------



## jajp23

blessie said:


> Hello, does anyone here knows a trusted courier in Melbourne to send important documents to the Phils.? I don't want to send it through the post office here, it might get lost when it arrives in Manila. Any information is highly appreciated. Thanks


Hi blessie! I used Australia post when I sent the documents for my husband's visa application in the Philippines. It arrived safely and on time. My friend who also sent the visa docs to his fiance also used Australia post. I would recommend it based on my experience but if you're uncomfortable, you may send via LBC.


----------



## jajp23

Just sharing... My friend's fiance who lodged her PMV on 4 Sept already has a case officer. =)


----------



## Mahal

Marianina said:


> Your post made me cry. Happy birthday! What a great birthday gift, Crislehne. Have a safe trip and a happy delivery! All the best to you and your new family. I wonder if you will name your baby "Visa"...?! Lol. Kidding!


Hello girls I need some advice from you,I email our agent in Ausie I asked them if We can call and do follow upThey said to me they cannot do follow up now. If they haven't recieve any till the end of the month that's the time they do follow up! What do you think guys is it time for me to do follow up myself? Just can't keep myself relax and sit down cause I'm really very stress. I'm just worried to do b'cause she might tell me I have an agent and wait for their advice. Please help to decide.


----------



## dbabie

Mahal said:


> Hello girls I need some advice from you,I email our agent in Ausie I asked them if We can call and do follow upThey said to me they cannot do follow up now. If they haven't recieve any till the end of the month that's the time they do follow up! What do you think guys is it time for me to do follow up myself? Just can't keep myself relax and sit down cause I'm really very stress. I'm just worried to do b'cause she might tell me I have an agent and wait for their advice. Please help to decide.


Hi mahal!did your agent tried to send email to DIAC in manila to ask for the status of your application?


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> Hi mahal!did your agent tried to send email to DIAC in manila to ask for the status of your application?


As far as I know no, because I always email them they said they cannot do follow up until the 9 month mark. One time my husband email them once our co reply and send it to our agent. Our co said my application is referred to senior migration officer for further assessment. That was I think more than a month ago. Then when I send my nbi after 2 days received our co asked me to call her directly. She did a phone interview. Until now no updates yet interview was almost one month already.


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hello jonacp how are you? Have you been forwarded your pasport to the embassy? How is it? Is your visa approved? Godbless everyone


Hello Mahal, yes already sent and still waiting for now,and i understand what u feel we in same setuation but i not have agent i follow up my own.i include u on my prayer,,,,,, wish to got visa soon or before christmas want to be my fiance to celebrate..god bless to u Mahal.and to evryone''''


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> As far as I know no, because I always email them they said they cannot do follow up until the 9 month mark. One time my husband email them once our co reply and send it to our agent. Our co said my application is referred to senior migration officer for further assessment. That was I think more than a month ago. Then when I send my nbi after 2 days received our co asked me to call her directly. She did a phone interview. Until now no updates yet interview was almost one month already.


Hello again Mahal,hard to think that u cannot do follow up in ur own until 9 months, why is that?during ur interview what question did ur CO ask to u,,sorry for asking,i think ur agent can do follow up anytime and he/she make u inform about the reply from ur CO,


----------



## champagne

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance who lodged her PMV on 4 Sept already has a case officer. =)


Hi Jajp23! thanks for posting this! It made me excited bec we lodged 2weeks after that date..


----------



## kulots

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance who lodged her PMV on 4 Sept already has a case officer. =)


that's good news!anyway, where did your friend's fiance lodge his/her application?


----------



## jajp23

kulots said:


> that's good news!anyway, where did your friend's fiance lodge his/her application?


Hi kulots! She lodged in VIA centre Makati.


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi kulots! She lodged in VIA centre Makati.


Does she email the immig? Mine still never heard I lodged 2 weeks before she lodge


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Where do we ride , papuntang new Via center office.


----------



## Marianina

Cagayan de oro said:


> Where do we ride , papuntang new Via center office.


Where will you be coming from?


----------



## jajp23

abc said:


> Does she email the immig? Mine still never heard I lodged 2 weeks before she lodge


Hi abc! As far as I know, she did not emailed the immigration. If you lodged 2 weeks before she lodged (most likely 21 Aug) and embassy website says as at 29 Oct they are already processing visa applicants dated 21-22 Aug, it is more likely than not that you already have an assigned case officer. I suggest you email them about the status of your application or like whä I've done, I asked them what partner visa applications are now being processed as the last update on their website was 29 Oct... When I did that, the agent replied back informing me the name of my husband's CO..

I don't normally asked the status directly so that they won't be annoyed 
Like what I've said in my previous posts, its ok to follow up. Better asked them indirectly instead of asking " what is the status of your visa application". You would definitely get an answer you want to hear..


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello Mahal, yes already sent and still waiting for now,and i understand what u feel we in same setuation but i not have agent i follow up my own.i include u on my prayer,,,,,, wish to got visa soon or before christmas want to be my fiance to celebrate..god bless to u Mahal.and to evryone''''


Hi jonacp not too bad thanks. How are you? How come they Need your passport? Can I send you a pm? I always include you and everyone in my prayer hope we hear from them not soon but very soon. Godbless


----------



## crislehne

Cagayan de oro said:


> hi marianina im from mindanao, pero ung friend ko pupunta sa via center, galing cya sa laspinas, hindi nya alam papunta dun... san ba cya sasakay? kasi ung tym ko dati pa un nga office...


She could ride bus going to edsa, baba sa mantrade, kung walng diretso from las pinas, magbaclaran muna sya then another bus going edsa, get off mantrade, sa mantrade ext kasi yun, then sakay ulit ng pa ext, baba sa allegro dun na via center, 3f yun.. Medyo mlayo lng lakad to mantrade, and landmark nya dun e yun alpaland mall


----------



## Marianina

*VIA Makati*



Cagayan de oro said:


> hi marianina im from mindanao, pero ung friend ko pupunta sa via center, galing cya sa laspinas, hindi nya alam papunta dun... san ba cya sasakay? kasi ung tym ko dati pa un nga office...


Please tell her to find her way to the corner of Chino Roces Ave. Extension (formerly Pasong Tamo Extension) and EDSA. Sorry, I do not know how she will get there from Las Pinas, but I think she will come from either Roxas Blvd or Tramo? Once there, she will see the Alphaland Tower (formerly the defunct Delta Motors Bldg). She can take a jeepney from that corner going further in (NOT towards Don Bosco Makati/Makati Cinema Square, but towards the opposite end, Magallanes side) to the Manila VIA Center's address at the: 3rd Floor, Allegro Center 2284 Chino Roces Extension Barangay Magallanes Makati City, Metro Manila. She can probably ask the jeepney driver to drop her at this address. If she needs to call the VIA Center, their number is 8459200.


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> Hello again Mahal,hard to think that u cannot do follow up in ur own until 9 months, why is that?during ur interview what question did ur CO ask to u,,sorry for asking,i think ur agent can do follow up anytime and he/she make u inform about the reply from ur CO,


I really don't have an idea why my agent wait until the 9 month mark! They said to me they don't want them to be annoyed! Huhuhu. Interview focus personal details and about our relationship. Hoping till Tom Friday the good news is coming..


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi abc! As far as I know, she did not emailed the immigration. If you lodged 2 weeks before she lodged (most likely 21 Aug) and embassy website says as at 29 Oct they are already processing visa applicants dated 21-22 Aug, it is more likely than not that you already have an assigned case officer. I suggest you email them about the status of your application or like whä I've done, I asked them what partner visa applications are now being processed as the last update on their website was 29 Oct... When I did that, the agent replied back informing me the name of my husband's CO..
> 
> I don't normally asked the status directly so that they won't be annoyed
> Like what I've said in my previous posts, its ok to follow up. Better asked them indirectly instead of asking " what is the status of your visa application". You would definitely get an answer you want to hear..


Hi jajp23,, I emailed them weeks ago telling that still being allocated.I lodged mine direct to via center that's why myself can email them asking if I have co.I will try next week to asked if I have co then telling that I'm here in oz having my holiday so that just in case I have co he/she knows that I'm here in oz...


----------



## abc

cagayan de oro said:


> hi marianina im from mindanao, pero ung friend ko pupunta sa via center, galing cya sa laspinas, hindi nya alam papunta dun... San ba cya sasakay? Kasi ung tym ko dati pa un nga office...










She can drop in mantrade/magallanes then she can hop in tricycle it's only 6 pesos the fare and tell the driver drop her to allegro center .


----------



## allansarh

Hello Everyone,

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
*
Effective 03 December 2012, the PIASI VIA center(Manila)Service Fees for visa applications to Australia will be as follows *
Service fee for Submission of Visa Application *(inclusive of taxes and one-way nationwide delivery by courier) = PHP 700.00 per passport.
Service fee for Visa Evidencing/Stamping (inclusive of taxes and one-way nationwide delivery by courier) = PHP 350.00 per passport.
Service fee for submission of Additional Documents = PHP 60.00 per transaction.
Effective 03 December 2012, the PIASI VIA center(Cebu)Service Fees for visa applications to Australia will be as follows
Service fee for Submission of Visa Application *(inclusive of taxes and one-way nationwide delivery by courier) = PHP 900.00 per passport.
Service fee for Visa Evidencing/Stamping (inclusive of taxes and one-way nationwide delivery by courier) = PHP 550.00 per passport.
Service fee for submission of Additional Documents = PHP 60.00 per transaction.
*


----------



## Marianina

Cagayan de oro said:


> Hi marianina thank you so much sa information. God bless. kumusta na yung application mo?


Hello, you're most welcome. I made a follow up today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already, though the person who wrote me didn't give me a name. I was then asked to give them ample time to assess my application, so I don't really know how long that would take. Our circumstances are simple and rather straightforward. No dependents, no complications really (I think!).

Still trying to patiently wait and maintain my sanity...!


----------



## dbabie

Hi all!Does anybody here in forum tried to emailed immigration asking for the update or the status of the application for how long they would replied on the email youve sent!4 weeks ago sent emailed asking for the update havent received any answer and did the follow up 2 days ago and still didnt get any answer!


----------



## kulots

Marianina said:


> Hello, you're most welcome. I made a follow up today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already, though the person who wrote me didn't give me a name. I was then asked to give them ample time to assess my application, so I don't really know how long that would take. Our circumstances are simple and rather straightforward. No dependents, no complications really (I think!).
> 
> Still trying to patiently wait and maintain my sanity...!


Good to hear that,Marianna!Upon reading your post, I also emailed immig to follow up my application.Since we applied same week, I pray a CO was already assigned for me..

Yap, we should patiently wait!


----------



## blessie

djdba188 said:


> Hi Blessie,
> 
> a Cebuano coleague of mine asys this company is reliable.
> 
> LBC Express - Home Page | Money Remittance, Balikbayan Box, Courier
> 
> Please do what I did and make THREE copies of every document u submit so you have backups in case of loss.
> And yes, use a courier not post office


Hello djdba 188, thanks heaps for the advice. I'm going to do that.

blessie

.


----------



## Majha23

Marianina said:


> Hello, you're most welcome. I made a follow up today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already, though the person who wrote me didn't give me a name. I was then asked to give them ample time to assess my application, so I don't really know how long that would take. Our circumstances are simple and rather straightforward. No dependents, no complications really (I think!).
> 
> Still trying to patiently wait and maintain my sanity...!


Hi marianina! Just wondering when did u lodge ur application? Is it pmv or spouse? Thanks.


----------



## kulots

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anybody here in forum tried to emailed immigration asking for the update or the status of the application for how long they would replied on the email youve sent!4 weeks ago sent emailed asking for the update havent received any answer and did the follow up 2 days ago and still didnt get any answer!


When I first followed up status of my application last November 5, they emailed me back after an hour.

What email address did you send your msg?


----------



## Marianina

Majha23 said:


> Hi marianina! Just wondering when did u lodge ur application? Is it pmv or spouse? Thanks.


Hi Majha23, I lodged my PMV300 application last September 25 at VIA Makati. (DIAC says that you can request for a status update 8 weeks from lodgement date.) This week is exactly my 8th week. Have fingers (now even toes! lol) crossed that my application is progressing. Let's all stay positive.


----------



## champagne

Hi Marianina! Thanks for your update that you've emailed the immigration and their answer. We've lodged our application a week before you... in which email add did you send your inquiry? thanks


----------



## dbabie

kulots said:


> When I first followed up status of my application last November 5, they emailed me back after an hour.
> 
> What email address did you send your msg?


We used to email the [email protected] and put the file number and address to case officer


----------



## jajp23

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anybody here in forum tried to emailed immigration asking for the update or the status of the application for how long they would replied on the email youve sent!4 weeks ago sent emailed asking for the update havent received any answer and did the follow up 2 days ago and still didnt get any answer!


Hi dbabie! There were instances that they don't reply when I emailed them so after 1 week, I sent another email and they replied after 2 hours. My succeeding emails got an interval of just 1 hour or less.


----------



## abc

Marianina said:


> Hello, you're most welcome. I made a follow up today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already, though the person who wrote me didn't give me a name. I was then asked to give them ample time to assess my application, so I don't really know how long that would take. Our circumstances are simple and rather straightforward. No dependents, no complications really (I think!).
> 
> Still trying to patiently wait and maintain my sanity...!


Hi when do u lodge ur application?


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Hi jonacp not too bad thanks. How are you? How come they Need your passport? Can I send you a pm? I always include you and everyone in my prayer hope we hear from them not soon but very soon. Godbless


yes mahal u can send me pm im waiting he, he,,,im good thanks


----------



## champagne

dbabie said:


> We used to email the [email protected] and put the file number and address to case officer


Hi dbabie... what do you mean address? what adress did you put? Thank you...


----------



## Marianina

champagne said:


> Hi Marianina! Thanks for your update that you've emailed the immigration and their answer. We've lodged our application a week before you... in which email add did you send your inquiry? thanks


Hi champagne, the email address I sent my request to was:

[email protected]


----------



## champagne

Hi Marianina.. Thanks for that and I'll try to follow up on our pmv application.. I called them last Friday 16 Nov as it was our 9th week already but they said that it still waiting to be allocated to a CO...


----------



## dbabie

champagne said:


> Hi dbabie... what do you mean address? what adress did you put? Thank you...


Sorry champagne what i mean was i put the name of the case officer


----------



## dbabie

jajp23 said:


> Hi dbabie! There were instances that they don't reply when I emailed them so after 1 week, I sent another email and they replied after 2 hours. My succeeding emails got an interval of just 1 hour or less.


Hi jajp23 !since we got case officer we only sent email 3 time and that was every 4 weeks interval .so stressed its been 6 months since we lodge the application and we heard nothing as yet!i already talk to elsiemf which we had same co and she told me our co is strict or we just say mabusisi in tagalog.


----------



## champagne

Hi Marianina.. what did you say on your email to them? That you would like to follow up on your pmv visa? Thanks


----------



## champagne

I might wait until next week before emailing them as I've already called them last fri.. they might get annoyed but please Marianina or anyone here that lodged their application on September.. once your CO contacts you please let us know... it helps us to track the processing of our applications... Thank you.


----------



## Ausfil

Hi

When my wife submitted her PMV300 application last June 2011 the olny communications we got from the embassy were your application has been received 15 June 2011 and your visa granted 25 August 2011.
We did not even find out who our CO was.
Application submitted was all documentation, medical and police clearance 
Be patient it will happen

Regards
Ausfil


----------



## Marianina

champagne said:


> Hi Marianina.. what did you say on your email to them? That you would like to follow up on your pmv visa? Thanks


Yes champagne, I told them I wished to request for a status update on my PMV and then I listed all the details -- my full name, lodgement date and file number.


----------



## Marianina

champagne said:


> I might wait until next week before emailing them as I've already called them last fri.. they might get annoyed but please Marianina or anyone here that lodged their application on September.. once your CO contacts you please let us know... it helps us to track the processing of our applications... Thank you.


Yes champagne, I know how movements in individual applications help others track theirs. I will surely post again when there are developments with my application.


----------



## champagne

@Ausfil: your situation was the same with my colleague.. they've applied last Sept 2011 and got her visa before end if Nov 2011.. they just received a grant letter and didn't asked for any additional docs..

@marianina: thanks for that.. I'll email them end of next week as I have already called them last fri and don't want to annoy them.. but no co allocation yet for us.. I hope they update the website for the processing times... Its been almost 4weeks since their last update.. Atleast when they update that lesser applicants will ask the update of their application..


----------



## raeocf

Magandang Umaga, Good Day to all and congrats again to those who have their visa... . Guys if you dont mind I have another question hehehe. 

Im here in oz right now and I just re-booked our wedding date(12/12/12 to March next year) 'coz I'm afraid we will not be able to do at that time. We lodged our application Last July 25 and got a CO only last Nov 12. My question is can I email/send documents to my fiancee's CO and with this email I will also ask the status of our application .? Any suggestion is greatly apprcieated.

Thank in advance.


----------



## sugarstoned

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anybody here in forum tried to emailed immigration asking for the update or the status of the application for how long they would replied on the email youve sent!4 weeks ago sent emailed asking for the update havent received any answer and did the follow up 2 days ago and still didnt get any answer!


I have only emailed them once when I inquire about the status of my visa and I got a reply after 2 days.


----------



## Marianina

raeocf said:


> Magandang Umaga, Good Day to all and congrats again to those who have their visa... . Guys if you dont mind I have another question hehehe.
> 
> Im here in oz right now and I just re-booked our wedding date(12/12/12 to March next year) 'coz I'm afraid we will not be able to do at that time. We lodged our application Last July 25 and got a CO only last Nov 12. My question is can I email/send documents to my fiancee's CO and with this email I will also ask the status of our application .? Any suggestion is greatly apprcieated.
> 
> Thank in advance.


Hi raeocf, I have not had the chance to submit any documents by email to the DIAC (yet), but I think they do allow it. Although it's only been 11 days since your last communication with them, maybe when you do email those documents, you can simply add that you would appreciate knowing what other docs or info are needed to speed up your application's processing? Just bear in mind that all communications with them will form part of your case docket, so do remember to be courteous and pleasant.  I guess they also need time to do their work and giving them some leeway will also help them focus on pending applications.


----------



## champagne

They've finally updated the processing times! 

As of 23 November 2012, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Application Lodgement Dates* 
Permanent Visa Category


Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 25 September 2012 
Other Family 9 July 2012
Child (subclass 101, 102, 117, 445) 29 October 2012


----------



## raeocf

Hi Marianina thanks for the quick reply and suggestion. I will just email our new NOIM.


----------



## sugarstoned

Hi guys! Once you get approved where in Aus will you be staying? Sydney here.


----------



## champagne

raeocf said:


> Magandang Umaga, Good Day to all and congrats again to those who have their visa... . Guys if you dont mind I have another question hehehe.
> 
> Im here in oz right now and I just re-booked our wedding date(12/12/12 to March next year) 'coz I'm afraid we will not be able to do at that time. We lodged our application Last July 25 and got a CO only last Nov 12. My question is can I email/send documents to my fiancee's CO and with this email I will also ask the status of our application .? Any suggestion is greatly apprcieated.
> 
> Thank in advance.


Hi raeocf... my friend lodged their pmv visa mid-August 2012 and their wedding will be on January 2013. In less than 3months their pmv visa got approved as he kept on following up (I think 3times with 2weeks interval in each). He told them that he would like his fiancee to come asap to help him prepare for their wedding. The embassy didnt ask for any additional docs and just informed him (in reply to his 3rd follow up) that they have sent all the documents to his fiancee.


----------



## champagne

sugarstoned said:


> Hi guys! Once you get approved where in Aus will you be staying? Sydney here.


We'll be staying here in Sydney..


----------



## Marianina

raeocf said:


> Hi Marianina thanks for the quick reply and suggestion. I will just email our new NOIM.


Hi raeocf and all other partner visa applicants who are on (or are planning to be on) visitor visa while awaiting partner visa grant. Please take time to read the closed thread entitled Onshore/Offshore Partner Visas and Visiting Visas under the immigration general forum which was originally posted by Wanderer. The second post made by aussiegirl is worth noting. It is a June 2011 post, but it _might _still apply. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## wishful

champagne said:


> Hi raeocf... my friend lodged their pmv visa mid-August 2012 and their wedding will be on January 2013. In less than 3months their pmv visa got approved as he kept on following up (I think 3times with 2weeks interval in each). He told them that he would like his fiancee to come asap to help him prepare for their wedding. The embassy didnt ask for any additional docs and just informed him (in reply to his 3rd follow up) that they have sent all the documents to his fiancee.


Not sure if it help with our application, but we included a copy of our flight booking to Australia for January (bought last June) even though embassy advises not to have bookings before visa grant.


----------



## raeocf

Good morning guys thanks for the advice. I will email our co maybe at the end of the month about our application. Just called the BDM last friday and they kindly told me that they will hold my prepared date but they doubt it 'coz we will have little time to prepare. But its nice to know we still have option . thanks again guys.


----------



## djdba188

Guys quick update - I asked embassy again for progress - pointing out our planned wedding is only 9 weeks away - and they replied with ..

_Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa applications
is 6-9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the application was
lodged on 18 july 2012, as such this application is well within our service
standards.

The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by your case
officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including undergoing to
customary document checks/verification. Your case officer will contact you
should further information/document(s) be required or should a final
decision be reached on your application._


----------



## champagne

djdba188 said:


> Guys quick update - I asked embassy again for progress - pointing out our planned wedding is only 9 weeks away - and they replied with ..
> 
> _Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa applications
> is 6-9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the application was
> lodged on 18 july 2012, as such this application is well within our service
> standards.
> 
> The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by your case
> officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including undergoing to
> customary document checks/verification. Your case officer will contact you
> should further information/document(s) be required or should a final
> decision be reached on your application._


Hi djdba... It's almost 2months since you've been assigned with a CO.. what additional documents did they asked?


----------



## djdba188

champagne said:


> Hi djdba... It's almost 2months since you've been assigned with a CO.. what additional documents did they asked?


Hi - they contact us and ask for Form 80 and original NBI ( which the VIA centre would not take from us when we lodged ...!) we send these on Oct 13 and now just wait .......wait ......wait .......... looks like Xmas apart // and both our birthdays are in December also apart ... waiting ...waiting ...waiting .. LOL


----------



## Pommywife

Hi djdba, we lodged on the same date. A CO was assigned to me oct 10. He then asked additional documents that i submitted 3 days after. And last friday another additional documents, form 815 for my 2 dependants. Well i have 4 dependants but it seems my other 2 kids are all good  just hang on there, We are so close to have our visa grant


----------



## djdba188

Pommywife said:


> Hi djdba, we lodged on the same date. A CO was assigned to me oct 10. He then asked additional documents that i submitted 3 days after. And last friday another additional documents, form 815 for my 2 dependants. Well i have 4 dependants but it seems my other 2 kids are all good  just hang on there, We are so close to have our visa grant


Yes let us hope so - my application is simpler except maybe the age difference between me andmy fiance ... no children involved and no messy overeas travel etc .. my application was ( I thought) front loaded and complete - but the CO still asked for form 80 which we submitted 2 days later ..


----------



## Pommywife

djdba188 said:


> Yes let us hope so - my application is simpler except maybe the age difference between me andmy fiance ... no children involved and no messy overeas travel etc .. my application was ( I thought) front loaded and complete - but the CO still asked for form 80 which we submitted 2 days later ..


Mine is all complicated  thats why I wouldn't mind them asking additional documents because it means they just trying to put all the pieces together  I have an agent from Australia that iniatially told me, not to expect a quick visa grant for my case, but you know what, every now and then I heard of people got their visa so quick, i cant help it but to to wish mine will be grant soon


----------



## Pommywife

Jonacp said:


> Hello everyone, is anyone here have an idea why CO ask to send the passport to her with the 815 form?
> just curious'''''''''''''''''''


Hi jonacp. Just wondering where did you submitted your form 815 and your passport? Because I was asked to submit this form too,with the passport but VIA center diddnt accept the passport even i said that my CO told me to do so, instead they just photocopy the biodata page.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

*hi*



Pommywife said:


> Hi jonacp. Just wondering where did you submitted your form 815 and your passport? Because I was asked to submit this form too,with the passport but VIA center diddnt accept the passport even i said that my CO told me to do so, instead they just photocopy the biodata page.


Hi Pommywife, your 4 children are going with you in the australia, when the visa is grant? what forms number that you fill in for your dependents visa? thank you....


----------



## Pommywife

Cagayan de oro said:


> Hi Pommywife, your 4 children are going with you in the australia, when the visa is grant? what forms number that you fill in for your dependents visa? thank you....


My kids are all included with my 47sp. I didnt signed any separate form for them 
But since my kids are all under 18 years of age, i was asked to submit a copy of form 1229 signed by their biological father.
And yes they will all migrating with me once the visa grant.


----------



## Jonacp

Pommywife said:


> Hi jonacp. Just wondering where did you submitted your form 815 and your passport? Because I was asked to submit this form too,with the passport but VIA center diddnt accept the passport even i said that my CO told me to do so, instead they just photocopy the biodata page.


i was do by courrier just u need to call in call centre telephone to arrange for a courrier delivery to the embassy,they do pick up in ur place.


----------



## dbabie

Jonacp said:


> i was do by courrier just u need to call in call centre telephone to arrange for a courrier delivery to the embassy,they do pick up in ur place.


Hi Jonacp!so whats the status of your application are still waiting for the approval after you provide the form 815?thanks


----------



## Pommywife

Jonacp said:


> i was do by courrier just u need to call in call centre telephone to arrange for a courrier delivery to the embassy,they do pick up in ur place.


Thanks jonacp! I submitted it already at VIA center with just a copy of passports.


----------



## champagne

Hi Guys! Any applicant/s between August 23-Sept 25 that has been contacted by their COs yet?

I'm so nervous, anxious and excited all at the same time.. We haven't been contacted by our CO yet


----------



## sugarstoned

champagne said:


> Hi Guys! Any applicant/s between August 23-Sept 25 that has been contacted by their COs yet?
> 
> I'm so nervous, anxious and excited all at the same time.. We haven't been contacted by our CO yet


Dont be champagne. I wasnt contacted by my CO either. The only contact I got was when I got an email saying to expect my documents to be returned to me. That was when I got scared because te email didnt say if I was granted or not. As long as you know that you have submitted everything and provided them enough evidence then it should be fine imo. Just a matter of time.  My visa was granted 5 months after lodging so thats pretty fast.


----------



## allansarh

Hi everyone,
Any updates? do september batch have updates about assigned C.O?


@ Marianina i send u PM..thanks


----------



## gorgeous22

Hi! Can anyone pls help me.
I will be flying to Australia Friday using a holiday visa (flight 5:30PM) and in the morning before my flight to Australia probably by 8AM or 9AM I will be getting my Health Check done in St. Lukes. 

Can someone advise me plsss .... 
Is it possible to finish all my medicals before 3PM? (as I need to be in the Intl Airport by 2:30PM) 

Normally how many hours will it take to finish my Health Check? 

Any information will be appreciated. 


-gorgeous22


----------



## crislehne

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi! Can anyone pls help me.
> I will be flying to Australia Friday using a holiday visa (flight 5:30PM) and in the morning before my flight to Australia probably by 8AM or 9AM I will be getting my Health Check done in St. Lukes.
> 
> Can someone advise me plsss ....
> Is it possible to finish all my medicals before 3PM? (as I need to be in the Intl Airport by 2:30PM)
> 
> Normally how many hours will it take to finish my Health Check?
> 
> Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> -gorgeous22


It always depends how many are lined up, but its possible to finish it lunch time if you are early there, you'll finish early.. Just advise them also u hv aftrnoon flight so they knew, might give u special consideration..how come u booked a flight same day wd ur medical?


----------



## Pommywife

gorgeous22 said:


> Hi! Can anyone pls help me.
> I will be flying to Australia Friday using a holiday visa (flight 5:30PM) and in the morning before my flight to Australia probably by 8AM or 9AM I will be getting my Health Check done in St. Lukes.
> 
> Can someone advise me plsss ....
> Is it possible to finish all my medicals before 3PM? (as I need to be in the Intl Airport by 2:30PM)
> 
> Normally how many hours will it take to finish my Health Check?
> 
> Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> -gorgeous22


Make sure you come very early for your medical 
They are so efficient at St. Lukes so i must say , you will finished at lunch time have a safe flight on friday!


----------



## gorgeous22

I have to travel from my place to Manila. Its one hour flight. I might be there in makati by 8AM as I am getting a 6:05AM flight from my place to Manila. 

Thank you so muh for your quick response. 

No registration right or reservation? 


- gorgeous 22


----------



## gorgeous22

Pommywife Thank u so much. I will try to be early, maybe by 8AM I will be already there.


----------



## Pommywife

gorgeous22 said:


> Pommywife Thank u so much. I will try to be early, maybe by 8AM I will be already there.


The earlier the better. But if you are catching a flight before your medical i doubt you will be at st lukes at 8  you have to consider possible delays when you travel especially here in manila  best advice i can give leave at your place a night before the medical


----------



## gorgeous22

My flight is 6:05AM I will be in Manila (arrival) 7:05AM. I will expect to be in St. Lukes by 8:00AM.

Thanks... I will try when I can...


----------



## Jonacp

sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


----------



## Jonacp

dbabie said:


> Hi Jonacp!so whats the status of your application are still waiting for the approval after you provide the form 815?thanks


Hello dbabie, my visa was granted just one day after my CO got the form 815.. im soo'' happy and excited to see my fiancee;;thanks for the msg;;


----------



## Pommywife

Jonacp said:


> sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


Well Done jonacp! So Happy for you!!


----------



## sugarstoned

Jonacp said:


> sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


Congrats!


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Pommywife said:


> Well Done jonacp! So Happy for you!!


hi jonacp... congrats!!! i was told you, hope i am the next, i wish!!


----------



## dbabie

Jonacp said:


> Hello dbabie, my visa was granted just one day after my CO got the form 815.. im soo'' happy and excited to see my fiancee;;thanks for the msg;;


Congratz jonacp!hope ours will be next..


----------



## dbabie

Pommywife said:


> Well Done jonacp! So Happy for you!!


Hi Pommywife!i sent you a pm.thank you.


----------



## Majha23

Jonacp said:


> sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


Congrats!! So hapoy for u! early christmas present  
When did u submit un application? Is it a pmv subclass 300?


----------



## Marianina

Jonacp said:


> sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


Congratulations, Jonacp! Have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## champagne

Congratulations Jonacp! finally after 8 long months you can sleep well now... very happy for you...


----------



## gorgeous22

As of 23 November 2012 , the Visa and
Immigration Office is processing/
assessing/allocating applications lodged
within the period indicated below.
Visa Sub-class
Application Lodgement Dates*
Permanent Visa Category
Partner Visa Applications (309,
300) 25 September 2012


----------



## allansarh

gorgeous22 said:


> I have to travel from my place to Manila. Its one hour flight. I might be there in makati by 8AM as I am getting a 6:05AM flight from my place to Manila.
> 
> Thank you so muh for your quick response.
> 
> No registration right or reservation?
> 
> - gorgeous 22


Hello gorgeous,
The early u got there the better,u will be finish at lunch time but u must to go back at 3pm for the confirmation reciept from the nurse...just a little bit advice maybe u must to have medical before friday coz im sure u will be late for your flight when u will have your medical on friday same day with your flight to Aust..
Requirments to take at st.Lukes.....: HAP I.D number and passport..

Thanks and have a happy and safe flight...God bless us all...


----------



## allansarh

Jonacp said:


> Hello dbabie, my visa was granted just one day after my CO got the form 815.. im soo'' happy and excited to see my fiancee;;thanks for the msg;;


Hi Jonacp,
Congratz to you...


----------



## champagne

Hi allansarh! I saw on your timeline that you already have a CO? did they email you already? Thank you.


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi allansarh! I saw on your timeline that you already have a CO? did they email you already? Thank you.


CO contact me today asking additional docs.Sounds good


----------



## erikawilson

Hey guys.

Got busy preparing the applications so i wasn't able to update you all!
I just lodged two visa applications today (visa subclass 309 and visa subclass 676) through VIA .They also gave me my reference number and embassy's/immigration's email address for my partner visa in case i need to contact them through email for important matters. 
Finally done ! I hope to hear good feedback next week.
Praying for a grant on Tourist Visa so I can spend happy holidays with hubby. 
Thanks for all the inputs you've shared guys  it's a BIG help 
Love you all .. kisses.. xoxo


----------



## allansarh

champagne said:


> Hi allansarh! I saw on your timeline that you already have a CO? did they email you already? Thank you.


Hello Champagne,
yes i do have my C.O, they did not email me instead i email them yesterday then after 1 hours they reply saying i have my C.O but they dont give me the name of my C.O...if u wish i'll pm u what they reply me on my email?
cheers...


----------



## miir

Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.

Lodgement: 24 July 2012
NBI checks: 24 July 2012 (submitted with the application)
Medical exam: 4 August & 11 August 2012 *
CO assigned: ? I can't be sure, but I emailed last 30 October and the officer who responded gave me the name and contact number of my CO
Visa grant: 26 November 2012

* Medical exam had to be repeated because of some irregularity in the first result.


Some notes:
- I was told that once a CO had been assigned to me, the CO would inform me of this. In my case, the CO didn't email me; I only found out a CO had been assigned when I sent a follow-up email towards the end of October. The embassy's response was very prompt and gave me both the name and the contact number of my CO. So, if you would like to be updated on the status of your application, especially whether a CO has been assigned yet, I would suggest sending the embassy a very polite email asking how everything is going.

- Aside from the documents in the application checklist, I included some additional forms in my application: Form 80 and the NSO acknowledgment form showing that I'd ordered my birth certificate and CENOMAR to be sent to the embassy. After I lodged my application, I ordered another set of NSO documents to be sent to the embassy, this time indicating my file reference number, just in case  I think this might have saved me time because I didn't get asked for any additional documents at any point during the processing.

- I didn't get called in for an interview, so don't worry if you don't get called for one! I was really anxious about this for some time but apparently it's not necessarily a bad sign.

- Edited to add: About the medical check, I'm not sure if the prices are still the same, but I did mine in Nationwide Health Systems in Legaspi Village, Makati City, and it was 3.8k (a little less than what some people here have mentioned, I think). So maybe that might help you save a little?  I'm not sure if all medical checks are the same for all applicants though.

- I didn't use a migration agent. This was a little difficult because my case was somewhat complicated (my partner and I didn't fit the 1-year cohabitation requirement). But, it seems I was able to compile enough documents to show why that was so. I think in general COs are pretty willing to take different kinds of proof into account. In my application I had very long explanations for various documents and pieces of proof and I like to think that helped strengthen my case in spite of the weak parts of my application. Anyway, please don't get discouraged if you don't use a migration agent. If you're patient and spend a lot of time studying the requirements (and reading the helpful stickies in this forum) you can get by without one.

- I learned that my partner visa was granted when I got an email from the embassy yesterday, asking me to send a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application. I had filed my tourist visa application a couple of weeks ago, thinking I'd use it to spend the holidays with my partner, because I never thought my partner visa would be granted so early! It's reassuring to know that the embassy will contact you in case there's a potential conflict between your visa applications -- for instance, they wanted me to withdraw my tourist app, so they could finalize my partner visa -- so I very much recommend checking your email regularly and complying with what they want as soon as you can. I sent my withdrawal letter by email two hours after I received the embassy's request, and they granted my partner visa that same afternoon. I noticed some people have been worrying about traveling while their partner visa's being processed, but the embassy will try and contact you when they're ready to grant your partner visa, so you probably don't need to be overly concerned 

- I got the hard copy of my grant letter just today, which is very fast, even considering I'm in Manila. Right now I'm just waiting for the grant email (or maybe there won't be one, which is fine since I already have the hard copy) and for the embassy to return my tourist application documents to me.

That's all, I hope it helped! Keep praying and don't get discouraged, I really hope everyone gets good news soon.


----------



## Pommywife

miir said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.
> 
> Lodgement: 24 July 2012
> NBI checks: 24 July 2012 (submitted with the application)
> Medical exam: 4 August & 11 August 2012 *
> CO assigned: ? I can't be sure, but I emailed last 30 October and the officer who responded gave me the name and contact number of my CO
> Visa grant: 26 November 2012
> 
> * Medical exam had to be repeated because of some irregularity in the first result.
> 
> Some notes:
> - I was told that once a CO had been assigned to me, the CO would inform me of this. In my case, the CO didn't email me; I only found out a CO had been assigned when I sent a follow-up email towards the end of October. The embassy's response was very prompt and gave me both the name and the contact number of my CO. So, if you would like to be updated on the status of your application, especially whether a CO has been assigned yet, I would suggest sending the embassy a very polite email asking how everything is going.
> 
> - Aside from the documents in the application checklist, I included some additional forms in my application: Form 80 and the NSO acknowledgment form showing that I'd ordered my birth certificate and CENOMAR to be sent to the embassy. After I lodged my application, I ordered another set of NSO documents to be sent to the embassy, this time indicating my file reference number, just in case  I think this might have saved me time because I didn't get asked for any additional documents at any point during the processing.
> 
> - I didn't get called in for an interview, so don't worry if you don't get called for one! I was really anxious about this for some time but apparently it's not necessarily a bad sign.
> 
> - Edited to add: About the medical check, I'm not sure if the prices are still the same, but I did mine in Nationwide Health Systems in Legaspi Village, Makati City, and it was 3.8k (a little less than what some people here have mentioned, I think). So maybe that might help you save a little?  I'm not sure if all medical checks are the same for all applicants though.
> 
> - I didn't use a migration agent. This was a little difficult because my case was somewhat complicated (my partner and I didn't fit the 1-year cohabitation requirement). But, it seems I was able to compile enough documents to show why that was so. I think in general COs are pretty willing to take different kinds of proof into account. In my application I had very long explanations for various documents and pieces of proof and I like to think that helped strengthen my case in spite of the weak parts of my application. Anyway, please don't get discouraged if you don't use a migration agent. If you're patient and spend a lot of time studying the requirements (and reading the helpful stickies in this forum) you can get by without one.
> 
> - I learned that my partner visa was granted when I got an email from the embassy yesterday, asking me to send a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application. I had filed my tourist visa application a couple of weeks ago, thinking I'd use it to spend the holidays with my partner, because I never thought my partner visa would be granted so early! It's reassuring to know that the embassy will contact you in case there's a potential conflict between your visa applications -- for instance, they wanted me to withdraw my tourist app, so they could finalize my partner visa -- so I very much recommend checking your email regularly and complying with what they want as soon as you can. I sent my withdrawal letter by email two hours after I received the embassy's request, and they granted my partner visa that same afternoon. I noticed some people have been worrying about traveling while their partner visa's being processed, but the embassy will try and contact you when they're ready to grant your partner visa, so you probably don't need to be overly concerned
> 
> - I got the hard copy of my grant letter just today, which is very fast, even considering I'm in Manila. Right now I'm just waiting for the grant email (or maybe there won't be one, which is fine since I already have the hard copy) and for the embassy to return my tourist application documents to me.
> 
> That's all, I hope it helped! Keep praying and don't get discouraged, I really hope everyone gets good news soon.


Congratulations!!


----------



## djdba188

for those who have got visa grant was the notification by email or letter? - we actually put email as preferred communication so hoping this is where it will come from ..


----------



## champagne

Hi abc... what subclass did you apply for? is it spouse? and when did you lodged it? what other docs did they asked from you?

Hi miir... congratulations on your visa grant and thank you for that helpful infos..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi abc... what subclass did you apply for? is it spouse? and when did you lodged it? what other docs did they asked from you?
> 
> Hi miir... congratulations on your visa grant and thank you for that helpful infos..


Hello Subclass 309 asking co my cenomar and lodged August 22..Im still in OZ right now


----------



## abc

miir said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.
> 
> Lodgement: 24 July 2012
> NBI checks: 24 July 2012 (submitted with the application)
> Medical exam: 4 August & 11 August 2012 *
> CO assigned: ? I can't be sure, but I emailed last 30 October and the officer who responded gave me the name and contact number of my CO
> Visa grant: 26 November 2012
> 
> * Medical exam had to be repeated because of some irregularity in the first result.
> 
> Some notes:
> - I was told that once a CO had been assigned to me, the CO would inform me of this. In my case, the CO didn't email me; I only found out a CO had been assigned when I sent a follow-up email towards the end of October. The embassy's response was very prompt and gave me both the name and the contact number of my CO. So, if you would like to be updated on the status of your application, especially whether a CO has been assigned yet, I would suggest sending the embassy a very polite email asking how everything is going.
> 
> - Aside from the documents in the application checklist, I included some additional forms in my application: Form 80 and the NSO acknowledgment form showing that I'd ordered my birth certificate and CENOMAR to be sent to the embassy. After I lodged my application, I ordered another set of NSO documents to be sent to the embassy, this time indicating my file reference number, just in case  I think this might have saved me time because I didn't get asked for any additional documents at any point during the processing.
> 
> - I didn't get called in for an interview, so don't worry if you don't get called for one! I was really anxious about this for some time but apparently it's not necessarily a bad sign.
> 
> - Edited to add: About the medical check, I'm not sure if the prices are still the same, but I did mine in Nationwide Health Systems in Legaspi Village, Makati City, and it was 3.8k (a little less than what some people here have mentioned, I think). So maybe that might help you save a little?  I'm not sure if all medical checks are the same for all applicants though.
> 
> - I didn't use a migration agent. This was a little difficult because my case was somewhat complicated (my partner and I didn't fit the 1-year cohabitation requirement). But, it seems I was able to compile enough documents to show why that was so. I think in general COs are pretty willing to take different kinds of proof into account. In my application I had very long explanations for various documents and pieces of proof and I like to think that helped strengthen my case in spite of the weak parts of my application. Anyway, please don't get discouraged if you don't use a migration agent. If you're patient and spend a lot of time studying the requirements (and reading the helpful stickies in this forum) you can get by without one.
> 
> - I learned that my partner visa was granted when I got an email from the embassy yesterday, asking me to send a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application. I had filed my tourist visa application a couple of weeks ago, thinking I'd use it to spend the holidays with my partner, because I never thought my partner visa would be granted so early! It's reassuring to know that the embassy will contact you in case there's a potential conflict between your visa applications -- for instance, they wanted me to withdraw my tourist app, so they could finalize my partner visa -- so I very much recommend checking your email regularly and complying with what they want as soon as you can. I sent my withdrawal letter by email two hours after I received the embassy's request, and they granted my partner visa that same afternoon. I noticed some people have been worrying about traveling while their partner visa's being processed, but the embassy will try and contact you when they're ready to grant your partner visa, so you probably don't need to be overly concerned
> 
> - I got the hard copy of my grant letter just today, which is very fast, even considering I'm in Manila. Right now I'm just waiting for the grant email (or maybe there won't be one, which is fine since I already have the hard copy) and for the embassy to return my tourist application documents to me.
> 
> That's all, I hope it helped! Keep praying and don't get discouraged, I really hope everyone gets good news soon.


Congrats ))))


----------



## champagne

is it spouse or de facto abc? at least with the new online system for NSO docs you can send cenomar even if you're still here in Australia..


----------



## miir

djdba188 said:


> for those who have got visa grant was the notification by email or letter? - we actually put email as preferred communication so hoping this is where it will come from ..


My preferred mode of communication was through email, so it's strange that I haven't received a grant notification in my email yet. Instead, yesterday the embassy only sent me a request for a withdrawal letter because my "partner visa had been finalized." So I wasn't sure if that already meant my partner visa was going to be granted or something, since it wasn't very clear.

I called the embassy earlier -- if you have a case officer already, you can call them between 2pm to 4pm, Mondays to Thursdays -- and after several tries I was able to speak to a case officer. He seemed surprised I hadn't received a grant notification email yet. I asked if he could follow that up (ang kulit ko, hehe!) but he said I wouldn't need to worry since the hard copy of the grant letter was already on its way to me. 

@Pommywife, abc, champagne: Salamat!


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> is it spouse or de facto abc? at least with the new online system for NSO docs you can send cenomar even if you're still here in Australia..


Yes I will apply online and ring my co tomorrow .Im in my spouse visa ,, how about u?


----------



## champagne

We applied for pmv visa... If you applied for a spouse visa why did they still asked for a cenomar? just confused..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> We applied for pmv visa... If you applied for a spouse visa why did they still asked for a cenomar? just confused..


Because I was married in Australia they want to make sure I'm single that time when I married in OZ


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> We applied for pmv visa... If you applied for a spouse visa why did they still asked for a cenomar? just confused..


Have you heard your co already? When do u lodge ?


----------



## champagne

Not yet... haven't received any email from a CO yet.. We applied on 17th Sept.. but marianina and allansarh who applied a few days after me has already been allocated to COs but they said they havent been contacted yet..


----------



## dbabie

miir said:


> My preferred mode of communication was through email, so it's strange that I haven't received a grant notification in my email yet. Instead, yesterday the embassy only sent me a request for a withdrawal letter because my "partner visa had been finalized." So I wasn't sure if that already meant my partner visa was going to be granted or something, since it wasn't very clear.
> 
> I called the embassy earlier -- if you have a case officer already, you can call them between 2pm to 4pm, Mondays to Thursdays -- and after several tries I was able to speak to a case officer. He seemed surprised I hadn't received a grant notification email yet. I asked if he could follow that up (ang kulit ko, hehe!) but he said I wouldn't need to worry since the hard copy of the grant letter was already on its way to me.
> 
> @Pommywife, abc, champagne: Salamat!


Congrtaz miir!


----------



## champagne

hopefully yours is next dbabie...


----------



## dbabie

champagne said:


> hopefully yours is next dbabie...


Hopefully ours will be next!and to those who are still waiting hopefully ours will be next


----------



## Marianina

miir said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.


Congratulations, miir! Your Christmas will truly be merry!


----------



## allansarh

miir said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.
> 
> Lodgement: 24 July 2012
> NBI checks: 24 July 2012 (submitted with the application)
> Medical exam: 4 August & 11 August 2012 *
> CO assigned: ? I can't be sure, but I emailed last 30 October and the officer who responded gave me the name and contact number of my CO
> Visa grant: 26 November 2012
> 
> * Medical exam had to be repeated because of some irregularity in the first result.
> 
> Some notes:
> - I was told that once a CO had been assigned to me, the CO would inform me of this. In my case, the CO didn't email me; I only found out a CO had been assigned when I sent a follow-up email towards the end of October. The embassy's response was very prompt and gave me both the name and the contact number of my CO. So, if you would like to be updated on the status of your application, especially whether a CO has been assigned yet, I would suggest sending the embassy a very polite email asking how everything is going.
> 
> - Aside from the documents in the application checklist, I included some additional forms in my application: Form 80 and the NSO acknowledgment form showing that I'd ordered my birth certificate and CENOMAR to be sent to the embassy. After I lodged my application, I ordered another set of NSO documents to be sent to the embassy, this time indicating my file reference number, just in case  I think this might have saved me time because I didn't get asked for any additional documents at any point during the processing.
> 
> - I didn't get called in for an interview, so don't worry if you don't get called for one! I was really anxious about this for some time but apparently it's not necessarily a bad sign.
> 
> - Edited to add: About the medical check, I'm not sure if the prices are still the same, but I did mine in Nationwide Health Systems in Legaspi Village, Makati City, and it was 3.8k (a little less than what some people here have mentioned, I think). So maybe that might help you save a little?  I'm not sure if all medical checks are the same for all applicants though.
> 
> - I didn't use a migration agent. This was a little difficult because my case was somewhat complicated (my partner and I didn't fit the 1-year cohabitation requirement). But, it seems I was able to compile enough documents to show why that was so. I think in general COs are pretty willing to take different kinds of proof into account. In my application I had very long explanations for various documents and pieces of proof and I like to think that helped strengthen my case in spite of the weak parts of my application. Anyway, please don't get discouraged if you don't use a migration agent. If you're patient and spend a lot of time studying the requirements (and reading the helpful stickies in this forum) you can get by without one.
> 
> - I learned that my partner visa was granted when I got an email from the embassy yesterday, asking me to send a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application. I had filed my tourist visa application a couple of weeks ago, thinking I'd use it to spend the holidays with my partner, because I never thought my partner visa would be granted so early! It's reassuring to know that the embassy will contact you in case there's a potential conflict between your visa applications -- for instance, they wanted me to withdraw my tourist app, so they could finalize my partner visa -- so I very much recommend checking your email regularly and complying with what they want as soon as you can. I sent my withdrawal letter by email two hours after I received the embassy's request, and they granted my partner visa that same afternoon. I noticed some people have been worrying about traveling while their partner visa's being processed, but the embassy will try and contact you when they're ready to grant your partner visa, so you probably don't need to be overly concerned
> 
> - I got the hard copy of my grant letter just today, which is very fast, even considering I'm in Manila. Right now I'm just waiting for the grant email (or maybe there won't be one, which is fine since I already have the hard copy) and for the embassy to return my tourist application documents to me.
> 
> That's all, I hope it helped! Keep praying and don't get discouraged, I really hope everyone gets good news soon.


Hello miir,
Thank you for sharing your story and the info...And Congratulations to you...


----------



## allansarh

Hello Everyone,

What is your plan for the future after you get your visa and to those who have their visa granted already..?

Cheers...


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> for those who have got visa grant was the notification by email or letter? - we actually put email as preferred communication so hoping this is where it will come from ..


If i remember correctly the email was vague. It only informed me that my documents will be sent to me in the following days. I got the grant thru together with my documents that they returned.


----------



## sugarstoned

miir said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on these forums for a while now, but never posted before, though reading here helped me a lot in preparing for my visa. I just got my 309 visa (grant date was yesterday, 26 November 2012) and I thought I'd share my timeline and some things of note in case it might be helpful to anyone.
> 
> Lodgement: 24 July 2012
> NBI checks: 24 July 2012 (submitted with the application)
> Medical exam: 4 August & 11 August 2012 *
> CO assigned: ? I can't be sure, but I emailed last 30 October and the officer who responded gave me the name and contact number of my CO
> Visa grant: 26 November 2012
> 
> * Medical exam had to be repeated because of some irregularity in the first result.
> 
> Some notes:
> - I was told that once a CO had been assigned to me, the CO would inform me of this. In my case, the CO didn't email me; I only found out a CO had been assigned when I sent a follow-up email towards the end of October. The embassy's response was very prompt and gave me both the name and the contact number of my CO. So, if you would like to be updated on the status of your application, especially whether a CO has been assigned yet, I would suggest sending the embassy a very polite email asking how everything is going.
> 
> - Aside from the documents in the application checklist, I included some additional forms in my application: Form 80 and the NSO acknowledgment form showing that I'd ordered my birth certificate and CENOMAR to be sent to the embassy. After I lodged my application, I ordered another set of NSO documents to be sent to the embassy, this time indicating my file reference number, just in case  I think this might have saved me time because I didn't get asked for any additional documents at any point during the processing.
> 
> - I didn't get called in for an interview, so don't worry if you don't get called for one! I was really anxious about this for some time but apparently it's not necessarily a bad sign.
> 
> - Edited to add: About the medical check, I'm not sure if the prices are still the same, but I did mine in Nationwide Health Systems in Legaspi Village, Makati City, and it was 3.8k (a little less than what some people here have mentioned, I think). So maybe that might help you save a little?  I'm not sure if all medical checks are the same for all applicants though.
> 
> - I didn't use a migration agent. This was a little difficult because my case was somewhat complicated (my partner and I didn't fit the 1-year cohabitation requirement). But, it seems I was able to compile enough documents to show why that was so. I think in general COs are pretty willing to take different kinds of proof into account. In my application I had very long explanations for various documents and pieces of proof and I like to think that helped strengthen my case in spite of the weak parts of my application. Anyway, please don't get discouraged if you don't use a migration agent. If you're patient and spend a lot of time studying the requirements (and reading the helpful stickies in this forum) you can get by without one.
> 
> - I learned that my partner visa was granted when I got an email from the embassy yesterday, asking me to send a withdrawal letter for my tourist visa application. I had filed my tourist visa application a couple of weeks ago, thinking I'd use it to spend the holidays with my partner, because I never thought my partner visa would be granted so early! It's reassuring to know that the embassy will contact you in case there's a potential conflict between your visa applications -- for instance, they wanted me to withdraw my tourist app, so they could finalize my partner visa -- so I very much recommend checking your email regularly and complying with what they want as soon as you can. I sent my withdrawal letter by email two hours after I received the embassy's request, and they granted my partner visa that same afternoon. I noticed some people have been worrying about traveling while their partner visa's being processed, but the embassy will try and contact you when they're ready to grant your partner visa, so you probably don't need to be overly concerned
> 
> - I got the hard copy of my grant letter just today, which is very fast, even considering I'm in Manila. Right now I'm just waiting for the grant email (or maybe there won't be one, which is fine since I already have the hard copy) and for the embassy to return my tourist application documents to me.
> 
> That's all, I hope it helped! Keep praying and don't get discouraged, I really hope everyone gets good news soon.


Congratz!! That was pretty fast! Just 4 months of waiting.


----------



## crislehne

Jonacp said:


> sooo''happy visa grant yesterday,,,thanks to everybody here in furom..and for those who still waiting just keep praying time will come'''''


Congratulations! Good job..


----------



## Cagayan de oro

*hi*

Hello Jonacp., i sent you pm.


----------



## kang

Hi everyone! I need some advice with regards on my NBI clearance. My NBI certificate marked is "Visa to Australia" is this okay or should I get a new one that state "“Valid for Travel to Australia"

Thank you.


----------



## Jonacp

hi i am peter jonacp fiancee i am useing her account to let those of you who are sending messages she went to her sister place were they have no internet and she will reply as soon as she is back and i would like to thank all of you here for the support you give each other thank you very much


----------



## Cagayan de oro

kang said:


> Hi everyone! I need some advice with regards on my NBI clearance. My NBI certificate marked is "Visa to Australia" is this okay or should I get a new one that state ""Valid for Travel to Australia"
> 
> Thank you.


Hi kang.... dont get another one, it should be okey..


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> Hi everyone! I need some advice with regards on my NBI clearance. My NBI certificate marked is "Visa to Australia" is this okay or should I get a new one that state ""Valid for Travel to Australia"
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Kang,
That should be ok my dear, if there is problem with your NBI they will ask you a new one...dont worry that will be ok.


----------



## kang

allansarh said:


> Hi Kang,
> That should be ok my dear, if there is problem with your NBI they will ask you a new one...dont worry that will be ok.


I'm just worried because I will be lodging 2 visas (Partner & Tourist) and if they will require another one I wont be here.

Thanks


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> I'm just worried because I will be lodging 2 visas (Partner & Tourist) and if they will require another one I wont be here.
> 
> Thanks


Oh ok...where will u be lodging your application? cebu or makati?


----------



## kang

allansarh said:


> Oh ok...where will u be lodging your application? cebu or makati?


I got your request and accepted it.

I will be lodging it in Makati


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> I got your request and accepted it.
> 
> I will be lodging it in Makati


Thanks Kang..when do you plan to lodge your application?
If u still have time read some other threads here about lodging 2 types of visa, coz sometimes applying tourist visa together with your partner visa might affect on the time of the processing of your partner visa but the decision is at your hand...
God Bless us all...Thanks


----------



## Princess

Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


----------



## Marianina

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Congratulations, Princess! Great to be receiving successive news about PMVs being granted! Very happy that still another applicant will be able to spend Christmas with her partner.


----------



## champagne

Congratulations Princess!!!


----------



## Princess

Marianina said:


> Congratulations, Princess! Great to be receiving successive news about PMVs being granted! Very happy that still another applicant will be able to spend Christmas with her partner.


Thank you Marianina! Your PMV will come in the right time too  Mine is Spouse Visa


----------



## Princess

champagne said:


> Congratulations Princess!!!


thanks champers!


----------



## dbabie

Princess said:


> thanks champers!


Congratz princess!


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Princess said:


> thanks champers!


congrats princess


----------



## Cagayan de oro

dbabie said:


> Congratz princess!


 hi dbabie, i sent u pm.


----------



## dbabie

Cagayan de oro said:


> hi dbabie, i sent u pm.


I already replied!


----------



## allansarh

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Hello princess,
Congratz im happy to know that another visa granted, it make us strong to hang on and patient to wait for our turn.
You got an early xmas gift and your xmas will be merry with your partner..

When do u plan to fly to Australia? by the way where u be staying in there?


----------



## Princess

allansarh said:


> Hello princess,
> Congratz im happy to know that another visa granted, it make us strong to hang on and patient to wait for our turn.
> You got an early xmas gift and your xmas will be merry with your partner..
> 
> When do u plan to fly to Australia? by the way where u be staying in there?


Thanks allansarh! it's your turn soon!

No definite date for the return flight to Perth yet but it's gonna be before Christmas


----------



## Pommywife

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marianina

Princess said:


> Thank you Marianina! Your PMV will come in the right time too  Mine is Spouse Visa


Oops, I meant Partner Visa, Princess...! Hoping against hope there's still a chance ours will come _before _Christmas!


----------



## jajp23

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Wow! That's great news Princess! Congatulations for an early Christmas gift!!!  It looks like the embassy has continuously fasten the visa processing as Christmas is approaching. Maybe they're thinking that we really want to be with our partners during the holiday season.. Cheers to everyone! More visa grants to come..


----------



## wishful

djdba188 said:


> for those who have got visa grant was the notification by email or letter? - we actually put email as preferred communication so hoping this is where it will come from ..


hi djdba188, I only received the hard copy of grant letter. I sent them a mail requesting for a soft copy (for record keeping), however they said that they do not provide such copies.


----------



## Princess

thank you Pommywife!


----------



## Princess

Marianina said:


> Oops, I meant Partner Visa, Princess...! Hoping against hope there's still a chance ours will come _before _Christmas!


Thank you Marianina


----------



## Princess

jajp23 said:


> Wow! That's great news Princess! Congatulations for an early Christmas gift!!!  It looks like the embassy has continuously fasten the visa processing as Christmas is approaching. Maybe they're thinking that we really want to be with our partners during the holiday season.. Cheers to everyone! More visa grants to come..


thank you jajp!


----------



## raeocf

Good morning everyone. Congratulation to all those whose visa had been granted. I would also like to pass my heartfelt gratitude to you guys in this forum. Your help, encouragement, suggestion and support really help us a lot. It would have been a stress-full(VERY) journey without you guys. My fiance visa was granted last Nov 26. We only know it last day when the documents was delivered to her .

Again guys thanks a lot and to those still waiting I know it will come like ours.


----------



## abc

raeocf said:


> Good morning everyone. Congratulation to all those whose visa had been granted. I would also like to pass my heartfelt gratitude to you guys in this forum. Your help, encouragement, suggestion and support really help us a lot. It would have been a stress-full(VERY) journey without you guys. My fiance visa was granted last Nov 26. We only know it last day when the documents was delivered to her .
> 
> Again guys thanks a lot and to those still waiting I know it will come like ours.


Congrats to both of u


----------



## abc

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Congrats princess


----------



## jajp23

raeocf said:


> Good morning everyone. Congratulation to all those whose visa had been granted. I would also like to pass my heartfelt gratitude to you guys in this forum. Your help, encouragement, suggestion and support really help us a lot. It would have been a stress-full(VERY) journey without you guys. My fiance visa was granted last Nov 26. We only know it last day when the documents was delivered to her .
> 
> Again guys thanks a lot and to those still waiting I know it will come like ours.


Hi raeocf! Congratulations on your visa grant! Another good news for those who are still waiting for their visa.. This is really a good sign.. As observed with recent visa grantees, including my husband's, embassy is granting visa in an average of 4 months from time of lodgement...


----------



## markymouse

Hi guys, 

I'm just new here and I kinda need help. My fiance recently applied for a PMV, She just got her medical done this week on the 26th of Nov. My question is.. isit possible for her to apply for a tourist visa whilst waiting for her PMV to be granted? 

If so, which tourist visa should she apply for? subclass 976 or subclas 676?

Thank guys =))


----------



## hanzyman

After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.

To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


----------



## Marianina

hanzyman said:


> After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.
> 
> To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


WOW, WE'RE ON A ROLL! Congratulations, hanzyman and raeocf!

More! More! Keep those visa grants coming!


----------



## dbabie

hanzyman said:


> After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.
> 
> To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


Congratulations!Happy for you!How long does it take your visa grant?


----------



## dbabie

raeocf said:


> Good morning everyone. Congratulation to all those whose visa had been granted. I would also like to pass my heartfelt gratitude to you guys in this forum. Your help, encouragement, suggestion and support really help us a lot. It would have been a stress-full(VERY) journey without you guys. My fiance visa was granted last Nov 26. We only know it last day when the documents was delivered to her .
> 
> Again guys thanks a lot and to those still waiting I know it will come like ours.


Congratz raeocf!


----------



## Princess

CONGRATS raeocf and hanzyman! happy happy!


----------



## champagne

Congratulations raeocf and hanzyman!!!


----------



## abc

markymouse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just new here and I kinda need help. My fiance recently applied for a PMV, She just got her medical done this week on the 26th of Nov. My question is.. isit possible for her to apply for a tourist visa whilst waiting for her PMV to be granted?
> 
> If so, which tourist visa should she apply for? subclass 976 or subclas 676?
> 
> Thank guys =))


Yes it's possible for her to apply tourist visa subclass 676


----------



## abc

hanzyman said:


> After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.
> 
> To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


Congrats hanzyman


----------



## markymouse

markymouse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just new here and I kinda need help. My fiance recently applied for a PMV, She just got her medical done this week on the 26th of Nov. My question is.. isit possible for her to apply for a tourist visa whilst waiting for her PMV to be granted?
> 
> If so, which tourist visa should she apply for? subclass 976 or subclas 676?
> 
> Thank guys =))


Bump =) ....


----------



## Pommywife

Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


----------



## djdba188

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


omg congrats - we also apply on July 18 ... for PMV ... did u receive email or letter ?? - we asked for email to be primary contact type - so hoping to receive that email soooooon ...

once again congrats!!


----------



## champagne

wow!!! so many visa grants!

congratulations pommywife!


----------



## Pommywife

champagne said:


> wow!!! so many visa grants!
> 
> congratulations pommywife!


Thank you champagne!


----------



## markymouse

abc said:


> Yes it's possible for her to apply tourist visa subclass 676


Thanks Abc, Will this cease her current PMV application? =)


----------



## Princess

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


congrats pommywife! haha! there you got your early Christmas pressie too!


----------



## champagne

I hope they open our pmv application soon.. we lodge on the 17th of Sept.. so maybe it has already been allocated but not yet contacting us.. we'll submit additional docs on monday 3rd of Dec to support my fiance application before a CO contacts us..


----------



## Princess

markymouse said:


> Thanks Abc, Will this cease her current PMV application? =)


 no. processing will continue.


----------



## markymouse

Princess said:


> no. processing will continue.


Awesome!! thanks Princess =)))


----------



## Princess

markymouse said:


> Awesome!! thanks Princess =)))


no worries. I went to Oz too under 676 a month after I lodge my spouse visa on July. CO contacted me for further docs on October last week. Went home here in Philippines last week to submit the required docs. She granted the visa a week after


----------



## sugarstoned

Princess said:


> Forever GRATEFUL to everyone who has been a part of my journey to the land down under! Thank you to the Lord up above! Spouse Visa Subclass 309 granted today! Thank you everyone!
> To everyone else who are still waiting for the visa grant, do hang on as it's all worth it!


Congratz!


----------



## Princess

sugarstoned said:


> Congratz!


thank you sugarstoned!


----------



## sugarstoned

Congratz to everyone who got their visa! Wow so many


----------



## markymouse

Princess said:


> no worries. I went to Oz too under 676 a month after I lodge my spouse visa on July. CO contacted me for further docs on October last week. Went home here in Philippines last week to submit the required docs. She granted the visa a week after


Wow congrats! that was quick!!! =))


----------



## Pommywife

princess said:


> congrats pommywife! Haha! There you got your early christmas pressie too! :d:d:d


sure it is princess!!!!


----------



## allansarh

raeocf said:


> Good morning everyone. Congratulation to all those whose visa had been granted. I would also like to pass my heartfelt gratitude to you guys in this forum. Your help, encouragement, suggestion and support really help us a lot. It would have been a stress-full(VERY) journey without you guys. My fiance visa was granted last Nov 26. We only know it last day when the documents was delivered to her .
> 
> Again guys thanks a lot and to those still waiting I know it will come like ours.


Hello...Congratz to the both of you..Your Christmas will be truely merry...


----------



## allansarh

hanzyman said:


> After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.
> 
> To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


Hi hanzyman,
Congrats to you...You got your early xmas gift.., Happy for you


----------



## dbabie

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


Congrtratz pommywife!hope ours will be next!


----------



## allansarh

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


Hi Pommywife,
Congrats to you, yeah thats an early xmas present...good for you, hope embassy will continue grant visas before holidays come..Happy for you..


----------



## jajp23

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


Wow! Another visa grant! Congratz pommywife!!! Hoping for more visa grant in the coming days! For those still waiting, keep praying.. I bet more visa will be granted before Christmas..


----------



## jajp23

hanzyman said:


> After months and months of stressful waiting, I'm ecstatic to advise that my PMV visa has been approved! This is an unbelievable Christmas present.
> 
> To the people who are still waiting - please don't lose all hope. Be patient and don't stress. Keep yourself busy. The more you wait for the decision, the more anxious & stressed you will get. Your patience will be rewarded soon! =)


Congratz hanzyman!!! This forum is now flooded with visa grants!!! I'm so happy for all of our visa grantees


----------



## markymouse

Hi guys, 

I've just got a question, My fiance submitted her PMV application on the 22nd of Nov and got her medical done on the 26th. She's currently pregnant and she's due on April and I know PMV could take months, however, would immigration speed up the process if I write a letter to them stating that she's pregnant even though they know through the medical results and let them know that I would really want her to give birth here in AU?

Would they even consider speeding up the process? 

And isit worth writing them a letter? or would they just take it as a normal application like the others?

Let me know what you guys think.

Cheers!!


----------



## Majha23

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


Woohoo!! Congrats!! When did u apply for ur visa?


----------



## jajp23

markymouse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just got a question, My fiance submitted her PMV application on the 22nd of Nov and got her medical done on the 26th. She's currently pregnant and she's due on April and I know PMV could take months, however, would immigration speed up the process if I write a letter to them stating that she's pregnant even though they know through the medical results and let them know that I would really want her to give birth here in AU?
> 
> Would they even consider speeding up the process?
> 
> And isit worth writing them a letter? or would they just take it as a normal application like the others?
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi markymouse! There's no harm in telling them that your fiance is pregnant. I remember one of our forum members also informed the embassy that she is pregnant. Her visa has been granted already but am not sure if it was actually considered. But as I said there's no harm so better inform them.


----------



## erikawilson

Hello everyone! To those who lodged two visas,partner and tourist at the same time, did you receive two different and separate confirmation email from immigration stating that they received both applications? I only got one today, its a confirmation of receipt of the my spouse visa. .. I'm worried bout my TV..  Did you receive any email too for the TV? anyone? Need your help.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Pommywife said:


> sure it is princess!!!!


Hi Pommywife congrats.. woohoo... ours will be the next.......


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> Hello everyone! To those who lodged two visas,partner and tourist at the same time, did you receive two different and separate confirmation email from immigration stating that they received both applications? I only got one today, its a confirmation of receipt of the my spouse visa. .. I'm worried bout my TV..  Did you receive any email too for the TV? anyone? Need your help.


No email confirmation for TV Erika. No sms even. Some would get sms, some don't. In my case, no sms and no email either. Even when they made a decision; no email no sms. Your passport and TV documents will just be posted to you with the decision letter.


----------



## djdba188

allansarh said:


> Hi Pommywife,
> Congrats to you, yeah thats an early xmas present...good for you, hope embassy will continue grant visas before holidays come..Happy for you..


yes with the grace of God - we will be granted visa soon also - ..so encouraged by grants recently ...


----------



## champagne

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Congrats Hanzyman


----------



## abc

Cagayan de oro said:



> Congrats Hanzyman


Were next Cagayan de oro )


----------



## abc

Cagayan de oro said:


> Congrats Hanzyman


We're next Cagayan de oro ))


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Yes abc you are right, we'renext..... good luck for us.


----------



## Jonacp

Pommywife said:


> Well Done jonacp! So Happy for you!!


Thanks Pommywife,,Congtrats to you too by the way, when u going to have CFO?


----------



## Jonacp

sugarstoned said:


> Congrats!


Thanks,,sugarstoned


----------



## Jonacp

Cagayan de oro said:


> hi jonacp... congrats!!! i was told you, hope i am the next, i wish!!


thanks Cagayan de oro,,yes youl;;;be the next


----------



## djdba188

I guess no more visa this week as is holidays in Phils now?


----------



## Pommywife

dbabie said:


> Congrtratz pommywife!hope ours will be next!


Thank you dbabie!!


----------



## Pommywife

jajp23 said:


> Wow! Another visa grant! Congratz pommywife!!! Hoping for more visa grant in the coming days! For those still waiting, keep praying.. I bet more visa will be granted before Christmas..


Thank you jap23


----------



## Pommywife

Majha23 said:


> Woohoo!! Congrats!! When did u apply for ur visa?


Thank you majha23. I applied july 18


----------



## Pommywife

Cagayan de oro said:


> Hi Pommywife congrats.. woohoo... ours will be the next.......


Thank you cagayan de oro! Im very sure yours and to the rest of others that still waiting, will have their goodnews very soon


----------



## Jonacp

thanks all of uuuuu,,Pomywife,Sugarstoned,cagayan De oro,dbabie,Majha23,Marianna,Champagne,allansah,Crilene'' very appriacited''''''''''''''


----------



## Pommywife

Jonacp said:


> thanks all of uuuuu,,Pomywife,Sugarstoned,cagayan De oro,dbabie,Majha23,Marianna,Champagne,allansah,Crilene'' very appriacited''''''''''''''


All the Best for all of Us in Our new Journey!


----------



## Mahal

Pommywife said:


> All the Best for all of Us in Our new Journey!


Congratulations! Pommywife jonacp!! Hope ours will be the next one.


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> thanks all of uuuuu,,Pomywife,Sugarstoned,cagayan De oro,dbabie,Majha23,Marianna,Champagne,allansah,Crilene'' very appriacited''''''''''''''


Congrats jonacp, hope ours will be the next one.


----------



## Mahal

allansarh said:


> Hi hanzyman,
> Congrats to you...You got your early xmas gift.., Happy for you


Congrats hanzyman!


----------



## Mahal

dbabie said:


> Congratz raeocf!


Congrats raeocf!


----------



## Mahal

Princess said:


> thank you jajp!


Congrats princess!


----------



## Teedo

Hi everyone, My fiancee and I are about to apply for the PVM coming from the Philippines in a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous about whether we have everything right, Does anyone have a web site with a completed check list? The check lists I have found seem to all be a little different.

I am unsure of question 19 in form 47sp too,
19.
Details of identity card or identity number issued to you by your
government (if applicable) eg. National identity card.
Note: If you are the holder of multiple identity numbers because you
are a citizen of more than one country, you need to enter the identity
number on the card from the country that you live in.


----------



## Jonacp

Mahal said:


> Congrats jonacp, hope ours will be the next one.


thank you Mahal''''''''i wish ur visa will be grant before christmas come''''


----------



## allansarh

Teedo said:


> Hi everyone, My fiancee and I are about to apply for the PVM coming from the Philippines in a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous about whether we have everything right, Does anyone have a web site with a completed check list? The check lists I have found seem to all be a little different.
> 
> I am unsure of question 19 in form 47sp too,
> 19.
> Details of identity card or identity number issued to you by your
> government (if applicable) eg. National identity card.
> Note: If you are the holder of multiple identity numbers because you
> are a citizen of more than one country, you need to enter the identity
> number on the card from the country that you live in.


Hi Teedo,
The checklist for the PMV u can found that on 47sp at the back and also u can download the 1127 migration booklet...
about question # 19 at 47sp u can put your postal I.D number there coz that is from the government i.d...

Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## allansarh

Mahal said:


> Congratulations! Pommywife jonacp!! Hope ours will be the next one.


Hi Mahal,
How are you? any update from your application seems u been busy for the past few days...


----------



## Jonacp

hello everyone,is anybody here know about the exact address in cebu CFO? going there on monday but not know the right address yet,,thanksss,,


----------



## Marianina

Jonacp said:


> hello everyone,is anybody here know about the exact address in cebu CFO? going there on monday but not know the right address yet,,thanksss,,


Hi jonacp, this is what's on the CFO website:

CFO Cebu Desk
Causing-Lozada Building, Osmeña Boulevard corner 
MJ Cuenco Street, Cebu City, Philippines
Telefax: (032) 255-5253
Email: [email protected]
Website: Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## Mahal

Jonacp said:


> thank you Mahal''''''''i wish ur visa will be grant before christmas come''''


Thank u jonacp, don't forget to include us in your prayer. Goodluck and godbless you...


----------



## Mahal

allansarh said:


> Hi Mahal,
> How are you? any update from your application seems u been busy for the past few days...


Hi allansarh, not too bad thank u, how are u? No updates yet. Still patiently waiting.


----------



## hanzyman

Thanks for all the congratulations and well wishes! Just be patient and surely yours will come next..

Now a few questions i'm not sure if this has been answered before, i'm just too lazy to back read 

1. For those who were granted a PMV visa are we still required to attend the CFO seminar?

2. When you'll buy or already bought your plane tickets did you buy just a one way ticket or should we get a roundtrip ticket?

3. Do you have any suggestions of forwarders to send some of my things to Australia? I'll definitely be having excess baggage and i'm thinking it would be much cheaper to have it packaged and sent instead of bringing it with me on my flight and pay the penalty.

Thank you again!


----------



## Jonacp

Marianina said:


> Hi jonacp, this is what's on the CFO website:
> 
> CFO Cebu Desk
> Causing-Lozada Building, Osmeña Boulevard corner
> MJ Cuenco Street, Cebu City, Philippines
> Telefax: (032) 255-5253
> Email: [email protected]
> Website: Commission on Filipinos Overseas


thanks marianina,,just want to sure coz i heard someone that its already move near in via centre,,,


----------



## Jonacp

Marianina said:


> Hi jonacp, this is what's on the CFO website:
> 
> CFO Cebu Desk
> Causing-Lozada Building, Osmeña Boulevard corner
> MJ Cuenco Street, Cebu City, Philippines
> Telefax: (032) 255-5253
> Email: [email protected]
> Website: Commission on Filipinos Overseas


thanks marianina,,just want to sure coz i heard someone that its already move near in via centre,,,


----------



## Marianina

*CFO Online Pre-registration*

Hello everyone,

I just read this on the CFO website. Now I'm not sure what the pre-registration is really for since it is mentioned that it is available to (among others) "Spouses, fiancé and other partners of foreign nationals *who finished the CFO guidance and counseling program *and are visa holders already." Is the guidance and counselling program a separate activity from the Pre-Dep Orientation Seminar?! Does this mean that when we register online, we are expected to have attended this guidance and counselling program already? Then again, what is this pre-registration for?! 

_CFO set to launch Online Pre-registration for Filipino Emigrants on December 3

The Commission on Filipinos Overseas (CFO) will launch Online Pre-Registration for Filipino emigrants through its website - Commission on Filipinos Overseas, beginning December 3, 2012. Filipino emigrants are those who leave the country to settle permanently in another.

CFO's Online Pre-registration is available to the following:

Emigrants, 20-59 years old, who will attend the Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar (PDOS);
Emigrants, 13-19 years old, who will attend the Peer Counseling Session;
Emigrants, 12 years old and below and 60 years old and above, who are exempted from attending the seminar but need to be registered;
Immigrant workers; and
Spouses, fiancé and other partners of foreign nationals who finished the CFO guidance and counseling program and are visa holders already.
It should be noted that the On-line Pre-registration does not automatically reserve a slot when they line up at the CFO office because of CFO's first come, first serve basis policy. The Online Pre-Registration was created to lessen time spent in filling-up the registration forms during the emigrants' visit to the CFO office.

To register online, emigrants need to click on the Online Pre-Registration link found on the CFO website homepage (Commission on Filipinos Overseas). Then they follow the easy steps for pre-registration and bring to the CFO the printed emigrant registration form with barcode, along with other requirements specified.

The CFO staff, upon receipt of the registration form, will scan the barcode for data verification, registration payment and sticker printing, to gather all the required information.

In short, the on-line pre-registration eliminates the need for manual filling up of registration form on the part of the emigrant, thus, hastening the registration process._

We'd greatly appreciate feedback from those of you who will be attending the CFO seminar soon for clarification on this matter. Thank you!


----------



## Princess

Jonacp said:


> hello everyone,is anybody here know about the exact address in cebu CFO? going there on monday but not know the right address yet,,thanksss,,


See you on Monday in CFO office Jonacp!


----------



## miir

Belated thanks to everyone for the congratulations, and congratulations too to Princess, raeocf, hanzyman, Pommywife

@markyman -- Like others have said, there's no harm in informing them of your wife's pregnant condition (and, I guess, it's pretty important for them to know too)! Just be aware that DIAC clearly states that pregnancy isn't considered to fall under the "compelling and compassionate circumstances" that are usually necessary for waiver of certain conditions or expedited processing. I'm not allow to post links yet, but if you look at the DIAC site and go to "Family Migration - Questions and Answers" the relevant information is at the very bottom of the page.

@erikawilson -- I filed my tourist visa application after I'd filed my partner visa application, but I received no acknowledgment email from the embassy for my tourist visa application. I wouldn't worry, I'm sure both apps were received just fine 

@Teedo -- I just left question 19 in 47SP blank. Don't quote me on this, since I'm not sure exactly where I read it, but I seem to recall that the national identity number they're referring to is for governments that issue each citizen with an identification number. I don't think the Philippines has such a thing, apart from passports. It shouldn't do you too much harm if you leave it blank or fill it in with a government ID card, either way!

@hanzyman -- I'm going with DHL. Almost 10k for 25kg -- a little pricey, though :/ As for tickets, I'm just getting a one-way ticket.

@Marianina -- Wow, CFO's pretty confusing. I can't find anything about counselling for non-youth emigrants in their website though! I'm planning to attend the pre-departure seminar soon so I'll check that out and let you guys know how it goes


----------



## jajp23

hanzyman said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations and well wishes! Just be patient and surely yours will come next..
> 
> Now a few questions i'm not sure if this has been answered before, i'm just too lazy to back read
> 
> 1. For those who were granted a PMV visa are we still required to attend the CFO seminar?
> 
> 2. When you'll buy or already bought your plane tickets did you buy just a one way ticket or should we get a roundtrip ticket?
> 
> 3. Do you have any suggestions of forwarders to send some of my things to Australia? I'll definitely be having excess baggage and i'm thinking it would be much cheaper to have it packaged and sent instead of bringing it with me on my flight and pay the penalty.
> 
> Thank you again!


Hi hanzyman! I'll answer your queries as much as I can 

1. If you are a fiance or spouse of foreign nationals, you fall in the spouse/fiance category in the CFO website. Here is the link Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

However, if you're fiance or spouse is also a Filipino then you fall under the Emigrant category. Here is the link For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

In both cases, you are required to attend the CFO.

2. I bought mine and my husband's ticket at IOM. You can book by emailing them but the hassle part is you have to deposit the payment in their Chinabank account then scan the deposit slip to them but its fine considering the ticket is cheap; around 27k for Nov 22 MLA-SYD flight. Baggage allowance is 46kg plus 7kg hand carry. By the way, we only bought one way ticket. The airline is Qantas.

Here's contact the details if you are interested.

Kent Madarcos
Operations Unit
International Organization for Migration - Philippines
tel: +632 2301757
fax: +632 8481257
email: [email protected]

3. That was my biggest problem even before my husband's visa was granted coz we're bringing in most of our stuff here in Oz. One of the consideration in sending package are the customs duties upon arrival in OZ so I've search in the internet for my quest for low cost and reliable freight forwarder. Some freight forwarder's cost is very surprising i.e. cost is around 18k for 25kg package. I found one on the internet that's quite cheap but I don't have the confidence in using them as courier.. Until a friend of mine suggested the following:

3.1 Philippine post - i havent tried this but I've read in one forum that it is possible that the package might get lost..

3.2 Purchase extra check-in baggage allowance - This what we did.. I've purchased 23kg extra baggage allowance at Qantas' website for only 90 AUD or more or less Php 4k.. Not too bad! You could also purchase more equivalent to 5 bags (1 bag is 23kg). I suggest you do this as well as it is cheap compared to using freight forwarders, no worries that your stuff might get loss along the way and hopefully no problem at Oz airport customs. My husband had no problem at all when he arrived here last Friday..

Hope this helps! By the way, where in Oz are you going to?

Cheers!


----------



## djdba188

jajp23 said:


> Hi hanzyman! I'll answer your queries as much as I can
> 
> 1. If you are a fiance or spouse of foreign nationals, you fall in the spouse/fiance category in the CFO website. Here is the link Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> However, if you're fiance or spouse is also a Filipino then you fall under the Emigrant category. Here is the link For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> In both cases, you are required to attend the CFO.
> 
> 2. I bought mine and my husband's ticket at IOM. You can book by emailing them but the hassle part is you have to deposit the payment in their Chinabank account then scan the deposit slip to them but its fine considering the ticket is cheap; around 27k for Nov 22 MLA-SYD flight. Baggage allowance is 46kg plus 7kg hand carry. By the way, we only bought one way ticket. The airline is Qantas.
> 
> Here's contact the details if you are interested.
> 
> Kent Madarcos
> Operations Unit
> International Organization for Migration - Philippines
> tel: +632 2301757
> fax: +632 8481257
> email: [email protected]
> 
> 3. That was my biggest problem even before my husband's visa was granted coz we're bringing in most of our stuff here in Oz. One of the consideration in sending package are the customs duties upon arrival in OZ so I've search in the internet for my quest for low cost and reliable freight forwarder. Some freight forwarder's cost is very surprising i.e. cost is around 18k for 25kg package. I found one on the internet that's quite cheap but I don't have the confidence in using them as courier.. Until a friend of mine suggested the following:
> 
> 3.1 Philippine post - i havent tried this but I've read in one forum that it is possible that the package might get lost..
> 
> 3.2 Purchase extra check-in baggage allowance - This what we did.. I've purchased 23kg extra baggage allowance at Qantas' website for only 90 AUD or more or less Php 4k.. Not too bad! You could also purchase more equivalent to 5 bags (1 bag is 23kg). I suggest you do this as well as it is cheap compared to using freight forwarders, no worries that your stuff might get loss along the way and hopefully no problem at Oz airport customs. My husband had no problem at all when he arrived here last Friday..
> 
> Hope this helps! By the way, where in Oz are you going to?
> 
> Cheers!


Thankyou jajp23 - for the comprehemsive details on departure - and to the others who give details of the seminar ... most helpfuil to have this information documented in the forum where it is easily retrieved.

My Fiance birthday is next week so we are hoping she will get a nice present ( PMV) form the embassy on that day !!

And she can be here in melbourne with me soon!..

BTW congrats to all --- princess, raeocf, hanzyman, Pommywife , jonacp -- on your visa .. I wish you all the best in our great country , enjoy and prosper!!


----------



## Teedo

Hi guys, How are we meant to send our chat logs?
I have the full history of our chat logs from facebook, skype and yahoo, But there is over 50,000 messages....Is it okay to burn them to a CD? Would I need to write a stat dec stating that it is a true, unedited history of our conversations?

Thanks


----------



## Marianina

Teedo said:


> Hi guys, How are we meant to send our chat logs?
> I have the full history of our chat logs from facebook, skype and yahoo, But there is over 50,000 messages....Is it okay to burn them to a CD? Would I need to write a stat dec stating that it is a true, unedited history of our conversations?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Teedo, a chronological sampling of your chatlogs will suffice, maybe one per month (or more if you deem necessary) which would give the DIAC a fairly good idea of the development as well as the extent of your relationship. They will not accept discs, USB sticks and the like. It will all have to be on paper. You may make a stat dec to attest to their veracity.

Thanks for all the very useful info everyone has shared (and will share).

djdba188, praying you will receive your best birthday presents soon... so are we! Continuing to storm the heavens with prayer that all of us will be reunited with our loved ones at the soonest possible time.


----------



## djdba188

Marianina said:


> Hi Teedo, a chronological sampling of your chatlogs will suffice, maybe one per month (or more if you deem necessary) which would give the DIAC a fairly good idea of the development as well as the extent of your relationship. They will not accept discs, USB sticks and the like. It will all have to be on paper. You may make a stat dec to attest to their veracity.
> 
> Thanks for all the very useful info everyone has shared (and will share).
> 
> djdba188, praying you will receive your best birthday presents soon... so are we! Continuing to storm the heavens with prayer that all of us will be reunited with our loved ones at the soonest possible time.


Thanks Marianina .. my Pangga is going to Virgin Mary Shrine in Simala,lindogon Simala,lindogon Sibong today .. so many prayers will be made methinks !


----------



## sugarstoned

Jonacp said:


> hello everyone,is anybody here know about the exact address in cebu CFO? going there on monday but not know the right address yet,,thanksss,,


Its at the old DFA building. Im from Cebu too! Good luck to you


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> Thankyou jajp23 - for the comprehemsive details on departure - and to the others who give details of the seminar ... most helpfuil to have this information documented in the forum where it is easily retrieved.
> 
> My Fiance birthday is next week so we are hoping she will get a nice present ( PMV) form the embassy on that day !!
> 
> And she can be here in melbourne with me soon!..
> 
> BTW congrats to all --- princess, raeocf, hanzyman, Pommywife , jonacp -- on your visa .. I wish you all the best in our great country , enjoy and prosper!!


thank you djdba  I'm sure yours will come this week or the next


----------



## Princess

miir said:


> Belated thanks to everyone for the congratulations, and congratulations too to Princess, raeocf, hanzyman, Pommywife


thank you Miir!


----------



## Jonacp

djdba188 said:


> Thankyou jajp23 - for the comprehemsive details on departure - and to the others who give details of the seminar ... most helpfuil to have this information documented in the forum where it is easily retrieved.
> 
> My Fiance birthday is next week so we are hoping she will get a nice present ( PMV) form the embassy on that day !!
> 
> And she can be here in melbourne with me soon!..
> 
> BTW congrats to all --- princess, raeocf, hanzyman, Pommywife , jonacp -- on your visa .. I wish you all the best in our great country , enjoy and prosper!!


thank uu...
djdba188


----------



## jajp23

Teedo said:


> Hi guys, How are we meant to send our chat logs?
> I have the full history of our chat logs from facebook, skype and yahoo, But there is over 50,000 messages....Is it okay to burn them to a CD? Would I need to write a stat dec stating that it is a true, unedited history of our conversations?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Teedo! What we need was, I set notifications of all facebook messages into my personal email and printed the facebook notifications instead of selecting chatlogs directly from our facebook. If you did not set the notifications, I guess you could just select a few by copying the chatlogs in word file and make a stat dec that those are fb chat logs.. That's what I did in skype.


----------



## drdhebar23

Hello. I am dr.arpit. I want to know that for how long can i stay in NZ on the base of tourist visa


----------



## allansarh

Hello everyone,
Any updates about our visa?
Theres anybody contact their C.O already specialy from the batch who lodge september...?Thanks and God Bless us all for waiting our visa God is good...


----------



## abc

Pommywife said:


> Thank you LORD for an early Christmas Present. I would like to share to everyone here the best news ever that i been wanting to hear. My visa grant letter just came in today!! Yay!!
> For all of those still waiting for their visa, just hang on there! Goodnews will come for you all!!


How many months u wait to be granted coz I think we have same co


----------



## blessed

Hi im new to this forum. I am lodging Prospective Marriage & Tourist Visa next month and already started gathering all the documentations. I am currently working and thinking twice if I should resign from my job. My worry is if I resign they might reject my Tourist Visa for the reason I am jobless. Is my pending PMV application enough reason that I will be coming back to my country. 

Please I need help and suggestions

Thank you


----------



## AngelaMay

*I lost my NBI Clearance*

Hi guys, I am going to lodge my 820/801 Onshore soon. The problem is I lost my NBI Clearace, Do I have to go back Philippines just to get one? I am so worried, I don't know what to do. :-(

Any inputs will be appreciated.

Thank you guys


----------



## AngelaMay

blessed said:


> Hi im new to this forum. I am lodging Prospective Marriage & Tourist Visa next month and already started gathering all the documentations. I am currently working and thinking twice if I should resign from my job. My worry is if I resign they might reject my Tourist Visa for the reason I am jobless. Is my pending PMV application enough reason that I will be coming back to my country.
> 
> Please I need help and suggestions
> 
> Thank you


Hi blessed, don't quit your job until you get your visa. why do you have to apply for Tourist Visa? It will only cause delay with your PMV application. If you submittted complete docs, you'll get it less than 3 months. 

Hope it helps.

Good luck ;-)

AngelaMay


----------



## champagne

AngelaMay said:


> Hi guys, I am going to lodge my 820/801 Onshore soon. The problem is I lost my NBI Clearace, Do I have to go back Philippines just to get one? I am so worried, I don't know what to do. :-(
> 
> Any inputs will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you guys


Hi AngelaMay... where are you located here in Australia? If you are located in Sydney you can go to the Philippine Consulate in the city to get an NBI application form and they will tell you what to do.. like send the filled up NBI form to your relatives in the Philippines through post and in your behalf they will go and lodge your nbi application form and send ot to you through post...


----------



## champagne

Hello Guys! any updates?


----------



## missinmahubby

AngelaMay said:


> Hi guys, I am going to lodge my 820/801 Onshore soon. The problem is I lost my NBI Clearace, Do I have to go back Philippines just to get one? I am so worried, I don't know what to do. :-(
> 
> Any inputs will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you guys


Hi AngelaMay,

You can do it in Phil Consulate in Sydney, but they will only give you the NBI application form, take thumbmarks, photo, and a $45 fee for the service and you will have to send it to Philippines, authorizing a family or friend to hand it over to any NBI branches. Send the nbi application form with your thumbmarks, photos and your authorization letter to whom you trust for your nbi. I used LBC and ut took 5 days to arrive to my brother and two weeks waiting for releasing my NBI. My brother send it back here tool another 5 days. I think you have enough time for that. Consulate is open 9am to 1pm applicants only. I hope this helps you. anyway I am applying my 820 next week. God bless everyone.!


----------



## blessed

AngelaMay said:


> Hi blessed, If I were, don't quit your job until you get your visa. why do you have to apply for Tourist Visa? It will only cause delay with your PMV application. If you submittted complete docs, you'll get it less than 3 months.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Good luck ;-)
> 
> AngelaMay


Hi AngelaMay

I am applying for a tourist visa because I will be attending few family gatherings of my partner. I've been to Australia once. Isnt my PMV application will continue its process even though im out of the country.


----------



## djdba188

Hi,

we are hoping today is the day as it is my fiances Birthday !!

Just hoping!!


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are hoping today is the day as it is my fiances Birthday !!
> 
> Just hoping!!


Hi djdba!Are you in manila or cebu?I know theres a typhoon in Philippines just wondering if manila is affected by typhoon and hope its not coz otherwiswe IMMI office in manila is closed and not processing our application.
Thanks and Good luck to us who still waiting!


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi djdba!Are you in manila or cebu?I know theres a typhoon in Philippines just wondering if manila is affected by typhoon and hope its not coz otherwiswe IMMI office in manila is closed and not processing our application.
> Thanks and Good luck to us who still waiting!


Hi , I am in Melbourne .. my Fiance is in Cebu. She went to work today as danger has passed .. yesterday they were sent home early.

And no the typhoon is /was nowhere near manila ..


----------



## abc

djdba188 said:


> Hi , I am in Melbourne .. my Fiance is in Cebu. She went to work today as danger has passed .. yesterday they were sent home early.
> 
> And no the typhoon is /was nowhere near manila ..[/
> 
> Any news August applicants ?


----------



## hanzyman

jajp23 said:


> Hi hanzyman! I'll answer your queries as much as I can
> 
> 1. If you are a fiance or spouse of foreign nationals, you fall in the spouse/fiance category in the CFO website. Here is the link Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> However, if you're fiance or spouse is also a Filipino then you fall under the Emigrant category. Here is the link For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> In both cases, you are required to attend the CFO.
> 
> 2. I bought mine and my husband's ticket at IOM. You can book by emailing them but the hassle part is you have to deposit the payment in their Chinabank account then scan the deposit slip to them but its fine considering the ticket is cheap; around 27k for Nov 22 MLA-SYD flight. Baggage allowance is 46kg plus 7kg hand carry. By the way, we only bought one way ticket. The airline is Qantas.
> 
> Here's contact the details if you are interested.
> 
> Kent Madarcos
> Operations Unit
> International Organization for Migration - Philippines
> tel: +632 2301757
> fax: +632 8481257
> email: [email protected]
> 
> 3. That was my biggest problem even before my husband's visa was granted coz we're bringing in most of our stuff here in Oz. One of the consideration in sending package are the customs duties upon arrival in OZ so I've search in the internet for my quest for low cost and reliable freight forwarder. Some freight forwarder's cost is very surprising i.e. cost is around 18k for 25kg package. I found one on the internet that's quite cheap but I don't have the confidence in using them as courier.. Until a friend of mine suggested the following:
> 
> 3.1 Philippine post - i havent tried this but I've read in one forum that it is possible that the package might get lost..
> 
> 3.2 Purchase extra check-in baggage allowance - This what we did.. I've purchased 23kg extra baggage allowance at Qantas' website for only 90 AUD or more or less Php 4k.. Not too bad! You could also purchase more equivalent to 5 bags (1 bag is 23kg). I suggest you do this as well as it is cheap compared to using freight forwarders, no worries that your stuff might get loss along the way and hopefully no problem at Oz airport customs. My husband had no problem at all when he arrived here last Friday..
> 
> Hope this helps! By the way, where in Oz are you going to?
> 
> Cheers!


First of to answer your question I'm bound for Melbourne and second i'd like to say a very late big thank you for the info it has been a very busy week and i haven't gotten a chance to go online much.

I have a couple more follow up questions that hopefully someone might be able to help me with:

1. For the CFO, do i need to go there early (morning) (schedule for those going to Australia is 2-5pm) or would it be ok if i go there lunch time? just wanted to make sure that my trip to Manila would be worthwhile since the seminar is on a first come first server basis?

2. The Qantas deal ain't bad at all! Unfortunately I'm flying PAL does anyone know if PAL has an equivalent offer as that of Qantas for additional baggage?

Again thanks for the help!


----------



## Jonacp

hanzyman said:


> First of to answer your question I'm bound for Melbourne and second i'd like to say a very late big thank you for the info it has been a very busy week and i haven't gotten a chance to go online much.
> 
> I have a couple more follow up questions that hopefully someone might be able to help me with:
> 
> 1. For the CFO, do i need to go there early (morning) (schedule for those going to Australia is 2-5pm) or would it be ok if i go there lunch time? just wanted to make sure that my trip to Manila would be worthwhile since the seminar is on a first come first server basis?
> 
> 2. The Qantas deal ain't bad at all! Unfortunately I'm flying PAL does anyone know if PAL has an equivalent offer as that of Qantas for additional baggage?
> 
> Again thanks for the help!


Hello you must go there early in the morning to register and be sure you bring all of the requirements,,and dont forget to photo copy.


----------



## hanzyman

Thank you!


----------



## jajp23

hanzyman said:


> First of to answer your question I'm bound for Melbourne and second i'd like to say a very late big thank you for the info it has been a very busy week and i haven't gotten a chance to go online much.
> 
> I have a couple more follow up questions that hopefully someone might be able to help me with:
> 
> 1. For the CFO, do i need to go there early (morning) (schedule for those going to Australia is 2-5pm) or would it be ok if i go there lunch time? just wanted to make sure that my trip to Manila would be worthwhile since the seminar is on a first come first server basis?
> 
> 2. The Qantas deal ain't bad at all! Unfortunately I'm flying PAL does anyone know if PAL has an equivalent offer as that of Qantas for additional baggage?
> 
> Again thanks for the help!


Hi hanzyman!!

To answer your questions

1. Better go there early. My husband was there I think 11am or 12pm.
2. I heard PAL also provides extra baggage allowance. Just inform them that you are an immigrant and show them your visa grant letter. You just have to go to PAL ticketing outlets and not via online booking. Two of my friends actually booked PAL when they went here.. I think there's PAL ticketing outlet at SM Megamall just forgot the exact location.


----------



## jajp23

Just sharing... My friend's fiance visa is approve today!!! Here is the timeline;

Visa type: PMV
Date lodged: 5 September 2012
Assigned CO: 21 November 2012
Visa grant: 5 December 2012

The visa was granted in exactly 3 months! This is very quick and the fastest based on trending/ my analysis of visa grant of our forum members.. 

I suggested my friend to keep on emailing the CO as it really helps in the quick visa grant approval. My friend emailed the embassy just this morning to follow up the status of his fiance's visa. He received the visa grant this afternoon. He feels like it was decided over lunch.. Anyhow, they're very happy on the outcome =) 

I'm really thankful for this forum for all the information and experience that everyone have shared.. They're actually not a member of this forum so I share to them what I read here.. My friend actually followed my advise of constant follow up.. 

For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep the faith. I believe the embassy will grant more visa before Christmas.


----------



## AngelaMay

champagne & missinmahubby thank you so much. I am in Melbourne, so I really have to go to Philippine Consulate on monday, I asked my mom to look for it but she couldn't find it... I think I'll just lodge my application without NBI Clearance..huhu when I get a new one, I'll just mail it to them. :-(


----------



## djdba188

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance visa is approve today!!! Here is the timeline;
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> Date lodged: 5 September 2012
> Assigned CO: 21 November 2012
> Visa grant: 5 December 2012
> 
> The visa was granted in exactly 3 months! This is very quick and the fastest based on trending/ my analysis of visa grant of our forum members..
> 
> I suggested my friend to keep on emailing the CO as it really helps in the quick visa grant approval. My friend emailed the embassy just this morning to follow up the status of his fiance's visa. He received the visa grant this afternoon. He feels like it was decided over lunch.. Anyhow, they're very happy on the outcome =)
> 
> I'm really thankful for this forum for all the information and experience that everyone have shared.. They're actually not a member of this forum so I share to them what I read here.. My friend actually followed my advise of constant follow up..
> 
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep the faith. I believe the embassy will grant more visa before Christmas.


- for those of us waiting more then 5 months already - that is a worry.. I have sent two emails and I did not even get reply from case officer. just some front person who only give stock standard answer . we supplied form 80 on october 13 and still nothing, no further requests , no further information, - quite frustrating to see people in queue behind us getting visa grants and we can even get a straight answer from the embassy.


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance visa is approve today!!! Here is the timeline;
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> Date lodged: 5 September 2012
> Assigned CO: 21 November 2012
> Visa grant: 5 December 2012
> 
> The visa was granted in exactly 3 months! This is very quick and the fastest based on trending/ my analysis of visa grant of our forum members..
> 
> I suggested my friend to keep on emailing the CO as it really helps in the quick visa grant approval. My friend emailed the embassy just this morning to follow up the status of his fiance's visa. He received the visa grant this afternoon. He feels like it was decided over lunch.. Anyhow, they're very happy on the outcome =)
> 
> I'm really thankful for this forum for all the information and experience that everyone have shared.. They're actually not a member of this forum so I share to them what I read here.. My friend actually followed my advise of constant follow up..
> 
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep the faith. I believe the embassy will grant more visa before Christmas.


Hello jajp23 I'm hoping I can have early Xmas gift .I passed my additional docs .How many days ur husband wait after he passed his additional docs


----------



## kulots

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance visa is approve today!!! Here is the timeline;
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> Date lodged: 5 September 2012
> Assigned CO: 21 November 2012
> Visa grant: 5 December 2012
> 
> The visa was granted in exactly 3 months! This is very quick and the fastest based on trending/ my analysis of visa grant of our forum members..
> 
> I suggested my friend to keep on emailing the CO as it really helps in the quick visa grant approval. My friend emailed the embassy just this morning to follow up the status of his fiance's visa. He received the visa grant this afternoon. He feels like it was decided over lunch.. Anyhow, they're very happy on the outcome =)
> 
> I'm really thankful for this forum for all the information and experience that everyone have shared.. They're actually not a member of this forum so I share to them what I read here.. My friend actually followed my advise of constant follow up..
> 
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep the faith. I believe the embassy will grant more visa before Christmas.


wow!that's great news!...hope ours will be next!


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> wow!that's great news!...hope ours will be next!


Hi kulots are you August applicant ?


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Hi kulots are you August applicant ?


hi, abc!
I lodged my 309 application last September 25, 2012 at VIA Makati.


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> hi, abc!
> I lodged my 309 application last September 25, 2012 at VIA Makati.


Mine is 309 but I lodged August .Do you have co already?


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Mine is 309 but I lodged August .Do you have co already?


I emailed IMMI last November 22 and was informed that my application was already allocated to a CO but didn't advise me his/her name. Up to now, still no email from my supposedly CO.How about you?


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> I emailed IMMI last November 22 and was informed that my application was already allocated to a CO but didn't advise me his/her name. Up to now, still no email from my supposedly CO.How about you?


I have co he emailed me Nov.26 asking additional docs.Im in Australia right now so I emailed him back .Im hoping this month have good results


----------



## champagne

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing... My friend's fiance visa is approve today!!! Here is the timeline;
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> Date lodged: 5 September 2012
> Assigned CO: 21 November 2012
> Visa grant: 5 December 2012
> 
> The visa was granted in exactly 3 months! This is very quick and the fastest based on trending/ my analysis of visa grant of our forum members..
> 
> I suggested my friend to keep on emailing the CO as it really helps in the quick visa grant approval. My friend emailed the embassy just this morning to follow up the status of his fiance's visa. He received the visa grant this afternoon. He feels like it was decided over lunch.. Anyhow, they're very happy on the outcome =)
> 
> I'm really thankful for this forum for all the information and experience that everyone have shared.. They're actually not a member of this forum so I share to them what I read here.. My friend actually followed my advise of constant follow up..
> 
> For those who are still waiting for their visa, just keep the faith. I believe the embassy will grant more visa before Christmas.


Congratulations to your friend! Hope we're next!


----------



## jajp23

abc said:


> Hello jajp23 I'm hoping I can have early Xmas gift .I passed my additional docs .How many days ur husband wait after he passed his additional docs


Hi abc! 2 days after the embassy received the additional docs requested, his visa was granted. I'll include you in my prayer abc.. I know God answers our prayers at the right time


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi abc! 2 days after the embassy received the additional docs requested, his visa was granted.


How many months his visa granted,.Mine is I passed add docs tru email as I can't go via center and co is now waiting for my cenomar


----------



## djdba188

have emailed the embassy 3 time since October nd all I get is a reply from a front person (NOT case officer) that says:

_The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks, additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can be reached in the application. If this is the case, the applicant will be notified immediately_.

HOW can i get past this guy to the actual case officer?

Has anyone else had this reply?


----------



## champagne

Hi djdba188... I read in this forum that you can call your CO between 2-4pm.. You already know the name of your CO right? Why don't you try calling them?


----------



## jajp23

djdba188 said:


> have emailed the embassy 3 time since October nd all I get is a reply from a front person (NOT case officer) that says:
> 
> _The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
> normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks, additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can be reached in the application. If this is the case, the applicant will be notified immediately_.
> 
> HOW can i get past this guy to the actual case officer?
> 
> Has anyone else had this reply?


I also got almost the same message from the agent... I replied back asking what other documents they need to finalise my husband's visa application. I asked the same question twice in 1 day. The next email I received was from the case officer who told us that depending on the result of the additional docs requested, the CO will decide if additional docs or further info is required. I don't know whether the agent sent my email to the CO because the response was so quick...

You should not get frustrated when other's visa behind you is approved as all applications are assessed differently and that we have different circumstances. We actually don't know what's their basis in granting the visa.. I believe that the embassy is assessing each and every case objectively.


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> have emailed the embassy 3 time since October nd all I get is a reply from a front person (NOT case officer) that says:
> 
> _The application is currently undergoing verification checks as part of
> normal procedures. Depending on the outcome of these verification checks, additional information/document(s) may be requested or a final decision can be reached in the application. If this is the case, the applicant will be notified immediately_.
> 
> HOW can i get past this guy to the actual case officer?
> 
> Has anyone else had this reply?


Hi djdba!since september i got co i only email every 4 weeks but our co is not that responsive and the last time i sent her an email that was 3rd week of nov she replied a week after"
The application is currently being processed and is well-within processing time. Should we require further documents/information, we will contact you. " i dont know if this is a standard email from immigration.our co wrote that email.


----------



## champagne

hi dbabie... When did you apply? What was the additional docs that your co asked? Is your application less complicated? like no dependents.. no marital issues.. health problems.. etc? same with you djdba... was your application less complicated?


----------



## dbabie

champagne said:


> hi dbabie... When did you apply? What was the additional docs that your co asked? Is your application less complicated? like no dependents.. no marital issues.. health problems.. etc? same with you djdba... was your application less complicated?


Hi champagne!we lodge it 21st of may and assigned by co around sept 24 and ask for additional docs marriage cert ,birth cert and cenomar and was forwarded to co 2days after!i believe our application is not complicated no health proble,no marital status issues and no dependents!


----------



## champagne

I think it all depends on who's the co assigned to us... Why don't you try calling them between 2-4pm? only 2 weeks left before the holidays.. I hope they grant more visas soon..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> I think it all depends on who's the co assigned to us... Why don't you try calling them between 2-4pm? only 2 weeks left before the holidays.. I hope they grant more visas soon..


Yeah maybe it depends coz I have a friend 8 months she waited for her visa


----------



## jajp23

abc said:


> How many months his visa granted,.Mine is I passed add docs tru email as I can't go via center and co is now waiting for my cenomar


Hi abc! My husband's visa was granted after 4 months and 4 days. It was 2 days after they received the police clearance from Singapore as the police clearance was processed in 10 working days and 2 weeks postage from Singapore to embassy.

Is your CO waiting for NSO issued cenomar? You could actually track online whether it was already received.. Afterwhich , send an email to your CO saying that as per the NSO tracking system they already received the Cenomar so you're just confirming if the embassy received it. Include in your email as well if there are other documents they need to conclude or finalise your visa application.


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi abc! My husband's visa was granted after 4 months and 4 days. It was 2 days after they received the police clearance from Singapore as the police clearance was processed in 10 working days and 2 weeks postage from Singapore to embassy.
> 
> Is your CO waiting for NSO issued cenomar? You could actually track online whether it was already received.. Afterwhich , send an email to your CO saying that as per the NSO tracking system they already received the Cenomar so you're just confirming if the embassy received it. Include in your email as well if there are other documents they need to conclude or finalise your visa application.


In 3 months co contact me.I passed them my sponsors add docs tru email coz I can't do by hand coz I'm on holiday visa. On Tuesday he emailed me that he received my sponsors doc but the cenomar is not in the office .I rung the ecencus asking about the status of my cenomar and the agent told me that it's already delivered and she told me the person who received in the Australian Embassy.Then I emailed again my co telling my cenomar is already delivered and the person who received it .Now finger crossed waiting for the decision


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi champagne!we lodge it 21st of may and assigned by co around sept 24 and ask for additional docs marriage cert ,birth cert and cenomar and was forwarded to co 2days after!i believe our application is not complicated no health proble,no marital status issues and no dependents!


Hi dbabie - did u get visa already? we are same ..(no health problem,no marital status issues and no dependents) .... ours was front loaded ( we thought) but they ask for Form 80 ( 7weeks ago) .. maybe because our age difference ( 20 years) is why they are slow .. or maybe some CO are less efficient .....


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> Hi dbabie - did u get visa already? we are same ..(no health problem,no marital status issues and no dependents) .... ours was front loaded ( we thought) but they ask for Form 80 ( 7weeks ago) .. maybe because our age difference ( 20 years) is why they are slow .. or maybe some CO are less efficient .....


Hi Djdba,nope i havent received the visa yet!our application is almost 7 months now and still nothing!it is so frustrating!maybe we have same co we forwarded our additonal documents more than 2 months ago and the last time our co replied our emial was last week of nov. she replied"The application is currently being processed and is well-within processing time. Should we require further documents/information, we will contact you. '
Does anybody here in the forum any idea what does this mean?is this a standard email?I dont really know how long does it take to have their decision!


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi Djdba,nope i havent received the visa yet!our application is almost 7 months now and still nothing!it is so frustrating!maybe we have same co we forwarded our additonal documents more than 2 months ago and the last time our co replied our emial was last week of nov. she replied"The application is currently being processed and is well-within processing time. Should we require further documents/information, we will contact you. '
> Does anybody here in the forum any idea what does this mean?is this a standard email?I dont really know how long does it take to have their decision!


yes d*jbabie* - that is the standard "brush off" email ..I got exactly same message on my second email .. it was not a reply from case officer but from a C Montxxxx . person - who I presume is the "gatekeeper" form the email inbox .. our case officer is senior co initials LB .. \

looks like we are similar - did u get ask or form 80?


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> yes d*jbabie* - that is the standard "brush off" email ..I got exactly same message on my second email .. it was not a reply from case officer but from a C Montxxxx . person - who I presume is the "gatekeeper" form the email inbox .. our case officer is senior co initials LB .. \
> 
> looks like we are similar - did u get ask or form 80?


 No they didnt ask for form 80 coz we include that in our application!we are not same co our s M.S. ,I already stop expecting our application to be grant I'll just continue praying that in Gods will someday He will give us the magic letter!
2 weeks more to go before xmas and they probably stop the prcessing the applications.


----------



## Mahal

djdba188 said:


> yes d*jbabie* - that is the standard "brush off" email ..I got exactly same message on my second email .. it was not a reply from case officer but from a C Montxxxx . person - who I presume is the "gatekeeper" form the email inbox .. our case officer is senior co initials LB .. \
> 
> looks like we are similar - did u get ask or form 80?


Hi djdba188, our ço is the same, mine is also LB! Hows your app? How many months are you waiting?


----------



## abc

Mahal said:


> Hi djdba188, our ço is the same, mine is also LB! Hows your app? How many months are you waiting?


Are you pmv or spouse visa?I remembered in ur post that u undergo interview


----------



## Mahal

Yes that was oct 31. No decisions yet. I told myself its ok to be here this holiday season hopefully by january! Praying hard


----------



## abc

Mahal said:


> Yes that was oct 31. No decisions yet. I told myself its ok to be here this holiday season hopefully by january! Praying hard


Yeah keep on praying.And make your self busy to less bored


----------



## djdba188

Mahal said:


> Hi djdba188, our ço is the same, mine is also LB! Hows your app? How many months are you waiting?


am up to 5 months next week ..


----------



## blessed

Hi I need few advice for anyone who submitted this both at the same time or has the knowledge about it. I am lodging Prospective Marriage & Tourist Visa next month and already started gathering all the documentations. I am currently working and thinking twice if I should resign from my job. My worry is if I resign they might reject my Tourist Visa for the reason I am jobless. Is my pending PMV application enough reason that I will be coming back to my country. 

Please I need help and suggestions

Thank you


----------



## djdba188

OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :

_ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
important information about your visa._

OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


----------



## allansarh

champagne said:


> hi dbabie... When did you apply? What was the additional docs that your co asked? Is your application less complicated? like no dependents.. no marital issues.. health problems.. etc? same with you djdba... was your application less complicated?


Hi Champagne,
How are you? hows your fiancee application going on..? i got my C.O name already and she contact me yesterday...keep praying God will answer all our question in our mind..God Bless us all..


----------



## allansarh

Mahal said:


> Yes that was oct 31. No decisions yet. I told myself its ok to be here this holiday season hopefully by january! Praying hard


Hello Mahal,
How are you? hows your application? is your interview through phone or face to face interview?
Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## abc

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa.
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


That's awesome  That's the early Xmas gift for both of you.


----------



## djdba188

abc said:


> That's awesome  That's the early Xmas gift for both of you.


thankyou abc - it was her birthday yesterday !!! we are so happy .. hope you are with your sweetheart soon also.


----------



## allansarh

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> _ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa._
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


Hello djdba188,
Congrats to the both you...
Happy for you that u recieved your early xmas gift. im hoping we are on the next line...Keep praying for to those still awaiting..\
God Bless us all...


----------



## abc

djdba188 said:


> thankyou abc - it was her birthday yesterday !!! we are so happy .. hope you are with your sweetheart soon also.


I'm with my hubby now but just for holiday here.We are hoping that they give us also an early Xmas


----------



## abc

djdba188 said:


> thankyou abc - it was her birthday yesterday !!! we are so happy .. hope you are with your sweetheart soon also.


Does she received it to her email the grant notice?


----------



## champagne

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> _ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa._
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## champagne

allansarh said:


> Hi Champagne,
> How are you? hows your fiancee application going on..? i got my C.O name already and she contact me yesterday...keep praying God will answer all our question in our mind..God Bless us all..


Hi! No we don't have a CO yet.. It's our 11th week already and I'm thinking of following up my fiance's application...


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi! No we don't have a CO yet.. It's our 11th week already and I'm thinking of following up my fiance's application...


You can follow up ur application.In my 12 weeks got co.Me and my friend is now waiting finger crossed


----------



## jajp23

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> _ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa._
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


Hi djdba! Congrats on your visa grant! I told you God is will answer all our prayers in the right time... So happy for you!


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> _ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa._
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


 congratulations to both of you! happy Christmas together!


----------



## hanzyman

congratulations djdba18!


----------



## dbabie

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> _ I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa._
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


Congratulation djdba188!


----------



## sugarstoned

I heard the fee for partner visa will be raised to $4000 next month? Wow thats a big increase!


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> OMG ...hi everyone .. my pangga just received this :
> 
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and a visa has been granted
> on 06 December 2012 to the applicant(s) listed in the Visa Grant Notice, which contains
> important information about your visa.
> 
> OMG so so happy - I wish for all of you waiting to receive same news soon!!


Congratz! A very merry christmas indeed for you!


----------



## djdba188

*thankyou all* for wishes have a safe and happy xmas ... and for those waiting be assurred it will come. And it does seem that they are procesing faster at this time.


----------



## champagne

I followed up today through email and received this generic email from CM "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing." I hope a CO contact us soon


----------



## sugarstoned

champagne said:


> I followed up today through email and received this generic email from CM "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
> currently progressing." I hope a CO contact us soon


Your CO may or may not contact you. In my case, I havent heard from my CO until I got the grant from the mail.


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> I followed up today through email and received this generic email from CM "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
> currently progressing." I hope a CO contact us soon


Thats my first email i received before but after a week co contact me about my application


----------



## champagne

Thanks sugarstoned... I hope so... Allansarh was already contacted by her CO but she lodged a week after me... Only 2 weeks left before the holiday period


----------



## abc

**

Co contact me today that he received my cenomar already and no further documents are required BUT he unable finalise my application because I'm currently in Australia. Ahh I want to go back Phils coz I'm sure my visa has result.He ask me to provide of details of my departure


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Co contact me today that he received my cenomar already and no further documents are required BUT he unable finalise my application because I'm currently in Australia. Ahh I want to go back Phils coz I'm sure my visa has result.He ask me to provide of details of my departure


that's really a good sign,ABC! anyway, why did your CO require you to submit CENOMAR for 309 visa?I didn't support my application with that...


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> that's really a good sign,ABC! anyway, why did your CO require you to submit CENOMAR for 309 visa?I didn't support my application with that...


I married in Australia that's why he ask it as additional docs.Yeah I'm thinking I want to go home hehehe.How about yours any news from ur CO?


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> I married in Australia that's why he ask it as additional docs.Yeah I'm thinking I want to go home hehehe.How about yours any news from ur CO?


oh i see!you better come home to have your visa granted earlier.hehehe..i followed up last December 5 and got this reply "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.".. I really can't be with my husband this Christmas..hayy!!!


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> oh i see!you better come home to have your visa granted earlier.hehehe..i followed up last December 5 and got this reply "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.".. I really can't be with my husband this Christmas..hayy!!!


Yeah I want too but ticket is expensive coz of holiday.How many months since u lodged ur application?


----------



## champagne

kulots said:


> oh i see!you better come home to have your visa granted earlier.hehehe..i followed up last December 5 and got this reply "Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.".. I really can't be with my husband this Christmas..hayy!!!


Same with me Kulots... I emailed them this morning and received the same reply.. When did you lodged your application? is it spouse or pmv?


----------



## champagne

@ABC: When are you planning to go back to the Phils?


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> @ABC: When are you planning to go back to the Phils?


Maybe next year January after New Years .Even I like but due to expensive ticket I cannot for now..


----------



## champagne

yeah.. It's really expensive to go to the Phils during December.. Its cheaper to go here..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> yeah.. It's really expensive to go to the Phils during December.. Its cheaper to go here..


Bloody oath  ,.When I see this arvo my email about my application .I really want to go home hehehe


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Yeah I want too but ticket is expensive coz of holiday.How many months since u lodged ur application?


it's already on its 11th week.2 months,2 weeks and 6 days to exact!


----------



## kulots

champagne said:


> Same with me Kulots... I emailed them this morning and received the same reply.. When did you lodged your application? is it spouse or pmv?


I lodged my 309 visa application last September 19. How about you?


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> it's already on its 11th week.2 months,2 weeks and 6 days to exact!


Not that much ,, I got my co in my 3 months.Are you applying spouse visa? Maybe you can email them again when u reach ur 3 months


----------



## champagne

@Kulots... did you lodged on 19th of Sept?


----------



## champagne

My boyfriend lodged his PMV application on the 14th of Sept but got acknowledge on the 17th Sept.. Last Tuesday 5th Dec we submitted some more additional documents to support his application even if we haven't received any email from a CO..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> My boyfriend lodged his PMV application on the 14th of Sept but got acknowledge on the 17th Sept.. Last Tuesday 5th Dec we submitted some more additional documents to support his application even if we haven't received any email from a CO..


Are you both Filipino?


----------



## kulots

champagne said:


> @Kulots... did you lodged on 19th of Sept?


yes.i lodged 309 visa application on the 19th of sept..


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Not that much ,, I got my co in my 3 months.Are you applying spouse visa? Maybe you can email them again when u reach ur 3 months


yes,309 spouse visa.i guess that's the best thing i'll do.


----------



## champagne

abc said:


> Are you both Filipino?


yes we're both filos...


----------



## jajp23

abc said:


> I married in Australia that's why he ask it as additional docs.Yeah I'm thinking I want to go home hehehe.How about yours any news from ur CO?


Hi abc! That's really a good sign!!! Better go home now!!!


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi abc! That's really a good sign!!! Better go home now!!!


Yeah that's I'm thinking its a good sign .I want to go homeee.,,,)) Need to wait my hubby at work and talk about this


----------



## djdba188

Hi all question about CFO ...registration form

on the form it starts with personal data - which I presume is ther person emigrating 
then there is some more data and then at the bottom of form it has a section called petitioners data.

What / Who is the petitioner/ is that person emigrating also? because it seems that if it is I am entering redundant data.


----------



## hanzyman

hi djdba188. I've just finished my CFO and the petitioner's info would be the fiance/spouse of the applicant.


----------



## Mahal

djdba188 said:


> am up to 5 months next week ..


Hi djdba, congratulations! When you do your follow up did our co( the same) reply? How do you send her email is it derectly to her email add?


----------



## Mahal

Hi everyone, just so worried? Is there any chance of ' no Visa grant'??


----------



## djdba188

hanzyman said:


> hi djdba188. I've just finished my CFO and the petitioner's info would be the fiance/spouse of the applicant.


Hi hanzyman thanks - I am confused as the CFO website does not mention that u have to go to different place for counselling... SMEF- COW ..!!!


----------



## djdba188

Hi all - for those who do CFO in CEBU - can u advise :\

on the SMEF- COW website they say 

•	CFO has an EXTENSION office at COW for immediate release of CFO Guidance and Counseling Certificate and CFO Registration Sticker (if with Visa)

So no need to go to maion CFO office?

Also on other sites people have said they need to bring all this to SMEF ( see below) is that true?
Original and photocopy of your Birth Certificate
Photocopy of Birth Certificate (husband/fiancee)
Original and Photocopy of Marriage Contract (From NSO or LCR duly authenticated by NSO)
Photocopy of Divorced decree (If husband/fiancee, if divorced)
Photocopy of Proof of Singleness( fiancee)
Photocopy of Legal Capacity to Marry (optional)
Photocopy of Passport (husband/fiancee)
Photocopy of Visa (if visa is at hand)
Copy of passport stamps of husband/fiancee; if married to a Filipina more than once.
Copy of pictures together (wedding photos, engagement, etc)
Photocopy of two (2) id’s of a Filipina (Company, SSS, GSIS, driver’s license,etc)


----------



## djdba188

Mahal said:


> Hi djdba, congratulations! When you do your follow up did our co( the same) reply? How do you send her email is it derectly to her email add?


Hi Mahal, thankyou .. as to the email , no I just send to the main email address given in their email to us, and I got the gateway keeper standard reply - then next day visa arrived ...

do not worry girl your visa is coming .. i f you have dutifully complied with all of the requirements then they will grant visa .


----------



## hanzyman

djdba188 said:


> Hi hanzyman thanks - I am confused as the CFO website does not mention that u have to go to different place for counselling... SMEF- COW ..!!!


This i can not help you with since I did mine here in Manila and I saw that you were doing yours in Cebu. But just wait I know some of the people here can help you with that.


----------



## djdba188

thanks hopefully someone reading this can advise about CFO in Cebu


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> thanks hopefully someone reading this can advise about CFO in Cebu


CFO office is in front of Plaza Independencia in Cebu. There you will be registered, verification of documents and same place where you will attend your guidance and counselling session, one-on-one with the counselor and after this they will make your certificate already and place the CFO stamp in your partner's passport if they have the visa grant (emigrant)


----------



## Pippen

I applied August 30 and got a C.O. December 03. Anyone here on the same timeline as me?


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> I applied August 30 and got a C.O. December 03. Anyone here on the same timeline as me?


Is your co asking u additional docs for now?


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Is your co asking u additional docs for now?


Yes, more cards, more letters, phone bills and a new NBI. Curiously, the CO's letter said that the NBI purpose should be "Travel Abroad". Didn't some CO asked for it to be "Travel Australia"?

Anyway, we thankfully have all those additional docs. Will send it through VIA straight away.


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Yes, more cards, more letters, phone bills and a new NBI. Curiously, the CO's letter said that th NBI purpose should "Travel Abroad". Didn't some CO asked for it to be "Travel Australia"?
> 
> Anyway, we thankfully have all those additional docs. Will send it through VIA straight away.


Are you applying spouse visa or pmv? Yeah maybe before Xmas it has result


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Are you applying spouse visa or pmv? Yeah maybe before Xmas it has result


Hopefully, but I'm being realistic and thinking it could be after New Years. The NBI takes about 10 working days right? So I'll probably get it just before the holidays and submit it quickly thereafter. We applied for the 309 visa.


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Hopefully, but I'm being realistic and thinking it could be after New Years. The NBI takes about 10 working days right? So I'll probably get it just before the holidays and submit it quickly thereafter. We applied for the 309 visa.


Nbi can be done within a day only,, I got mine within a day,,


----------



## champagne

NBI only takes 1 day.. It will only be longer if you have the same name with another person..

We applied PMV on Sept 17 and still hasn't heard from a CO..


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Nbi can be done within a day only,, I got mine within a day,,


How? I'm going there tomorrow.


----------



## Pippen

champagne said:


> NBI only takes 1 day.. It will only be longer if you have the same name with another person..
> 
> We applied PMV on Sept 17 and still hasn't heard from a CO..


Hi champagne, if their efficiency holds true then add 18 days to the date we got CO (Dec. 03) then you'll probably get yours by that time.


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> How? I'm going there tomorrow.


Are you in Manila ? I got my nbi done in main(UN).


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Are you in Manila ? I got my nbi done in main(UN).


Yes, I'm from Manila. So you got it in a few hours?


----------



## champagne

@Pippen: Allansarh applied PMV on Sept 21 and already been contacted by CO.. A friend of another forum member applied pmv on Sept 5 got a CO 3rd or last week of Nov and got their visa on Dec 5..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> @Pippen: Allansarh applied PMV on Sept 21 and already been contacted by CO.. A friend of another forum member applied pmv on Sept 5 got a CO 3rd or last week of Nov and got their visa on Dec 5..


Maybe champagne if u do not heard from ur co pretty sure your application doesn't need further documents.


----------



## hanzyman

like they said the NBI can be processed in a day, the only problem will be if you'll have a "hit" where in you might wait for a week or two to get your clearance. You can either go to their satellite locations or you can schedule an appointment online.


----------



## dbabie

Hi all!Does anyone here in the forum got CO with initials of M.S.,been assigned by CO since sept and additional docs already sent a day after!Im thinking i will try contact my CO this afternoon and ask for the status.almost 7 months now and I beleive our application is not complicated!thanks


----------



## sugarstoned

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anyone here in the forum got CO with initials of M.S.,been assigned by CO since sept and additional docs already sent a day after!Im thinking i will try contact my CO this afternoon and ask for the status.almost 7 months now and I beleive our application is not complicated!thanks


I think its time you give them a call. 7 months is just way too long. Most of the people here only had to wait like 3-6 months average for their visas :s


----------



## sugarstoned

abc said:


> Nbi can be done within a day only,, I got mine within a day,,


I had to wait 21 days for mine cz i got 'hit'. I dont know whats their basis tho as my name is very unique and I am postive i dont have any cases filed against me.


----------



## Pippen

sugarstoned said:


> I had to wait 21 days for mine cz i got 'hit'. I dont know whats their basis tho as my name is very unique and I am postive i dont have any cases filed against me.


Hmmm. Makes me kind of worried now.


----------



## djdba188

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anyone here in the forum got CO with initials of M.S.,been assigned by CO since sept and additional docs already sent a day after!Im thinking i will try contact my CO this afternoon and ask for the status.almost 7 months now and I beleive our application is not complicated!thanks


Hi dbabie - yes send them an email and if you get a "standard reply" call the CO

Good LucK


----------



## jajp23

sugarstoned said:


> I had to wait 21 days for mine cz i got 'hit'. I dont know whats their basis tho as my name is very unique and I am postive i dont have any cases filed against me.


My husband got a "hit" as well but he managed to get the NBI clearance same day... He told them that he has a flight back to SIngapore so he queue at the OFW lane.


----------



## djdba188

head s up - My fiance just got completely sctrwed over by the CFO in Cebu,, they kept asking her for copies of extra documents from me about divorce etc and all sorts of weird questions,,, dont these idiots know that this process has already been vetted by the embassy to get the visa in the first place... ..then late in the afternoon just before they should issue registration certificate they ask for more documents WTF???? So she spend 12 hours there and no registration sticker in passport ... how can they do this? grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cagayan de oro

dbabie said:


> Hi all!Does anyone here in the forum got CO with initials of M.S.,been assigned by CO since sept and additional docs already sent a day after!Im thinking i will try contact my CO this afternoon and ask for the status.almost 7 months now and I beleive our application is not complicated!thanks


Hi dbabie we're the same. we keep on praying...hopefully we can have a best xmas present from our co


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Hey! Mahal how are you, Hows the status now?


----------



## Andrews

Hello, well, they’re thinking that a tourist visa is an easier way to bring their fiancee to Australia and for her to remain, thus avoiding all the red tape. Bring her on a simple tourist visa….marry her….and she stays.


----------



## djdba188

Andrews said:


> Hello, well, they're thinking that a tourist visa is an easier way to bring their fiancee to Australia and for her to remain, thus avoiding all the red tape. Bring her on a simple tourist visa&#8230;.marry her&#8230;.and she stays.


Hi Andrews - you are aware , of course, EVERY tourist visa form Phills has a No Further Stay restriction on it ..


----------



## abc

Andrews said:


> Hello, well, they&#146;re thinking that a tourist visa is an easier way to bring their fiancee to Australia and for her to remain, thus avoiding all the red tape. Bring her on a simple tourist visa&#133;.marry her&#133;.and she stays.


Yeah every tourist visa has 8503 condition coz Philippines is high risk country.I know what you want to happen.Even you got marry in Australia you can't apply onshore coz she have 8503 condition. But you can still marry her while in tourist visa and apply offshore.She can apply tourist visa and spouse at the same time so that you will be together while waiting for result..And I think some who apply 2 visa's have multiple entries with no 8503 condition.I did apply that tourist visa with pending spouse visa and embassy gives me multiple entry with no 8503


----------



## Princess

Andrews said:


> Hello, well, they're thinking that a tourist visa is an easier way to bring their fiancee to Australia and for her to remain, thus avoiding all the red tape. Bring her on a simple tourist visa&#8230;.marry her&#8230;.and she stays.


she stays provided she doesn't have the "no further stay" condition 

otherwise this is what we all be doing 

but if you have pending partner visa application offshore, then apply for tourist visa, you have a big chance of not getting the "no further stay" condition so your partner stays with you until the partner visa grant


----------



## djdba188

well - Success.. she finally has received her CFO registration clearance ( 1.5 days ) - now to book the flight .. ironic that they call it Gudiance "counselling" , when it it is actuially unecessary bullying and interrogation, asking questions and forcing them to provide documents that we have already been thru with Embassy .. knowing it will be a burden for them. Time to write to the President methinks ... ;D


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> head s up - My fiance just got completely sctrwed over by the CFO in Cebu,, they kept asking her for copies of extra documents from me about divorce etc and all sorts of weird questions,,, dont these idiots know that this process has already been vetted by the embassy to get the visa in the first place... ..then late in the afternoon just before they should issue registration certificate they ask for more documents WTF???? So she spend 12 hours there and no registration sticker in passport ... how can they do this? grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Yep! the last bit of process we have to undergo before being allowed to LEAVE the country despite the visa grant. *scratches head* This is just one scheme of the government to lessen human trafficking and educate us of the life abroad especially if we have a foreign spouse. I know it sounds awkward but in due time it will help us.

I had qualms too in the beginning about this as I have been living abroad since 1997 and have been dealing with foreigners at work. But of course, CFO has a different point. They said now I "will live" with my foreign partner and it is not the same as work.

I have brought as many doccus as I can. Prepared myself of any questions they might ask. But the only thing they ask me which I do not have in my hand are photos of hubby and me together despite of our "married" status. So I told the counselor I have tons in my facebook. Glad she honored it! 

So your partner did not get the sticker in the end? Tell her to ask the counselor what proof/documents she further needs to get the sticker and come back the next day.


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> well - Success.. she finally has received her CFO registration clearance ( 1.5 days ) - now to book the flight .. ironic that they call it Gudiance "counselling" , when it it is actuially unecessary bullying and interrogation, asking questions and forcing them to provide documents that we have already been thru with Embassy .. knowing it will be a burden for them. Time to write to the President methinks ... ;D


Good to know she got it!

I am leaving for Australia a day earlier than her )

Have a safe flight to her!


----------



## djdba188

Princess said:


> Yep! the last bit of process we have to undergo before being allowed to LEAVE the country despite the visa grant. *scratches head* This is just one scheme of the government to lessen human trafficking and educate us of the life abroad especially if we have a foreign spouse. I know it sounds awkward but in due time it will help us.
> 
> I had qualms too in the beginning about this as I have been living abroad since 1997 and have been dealing with foreigners at work. But of course, CFO has a different point. They said now I "will live" with my foreign partner and it is not the same as work.
> 
> I have brought as many doccus as I can. Prepared myself of any questions they might ask. But the only thing they ask me which I do not have in my hand are photos of hubby and me together despite of our "married" status. So I told the counselor I have tons in my facebook. Glad she honored it!
> 
> So your partner did not get the sticker in the end? Tell her to ask the counselor what proof/documents she further needs to get the sticker and come back the next day.


Hi Princess,

She she just got her sticker two hours ago - I am busy booking flights ... only one more question should she go out via Hong Kong or Manila.

My Cebuano colleague at work says there can be sometimes trouble for emigrants leaving at manila Airport and will be more difficult for her as she does not speak Tagalog .. his advice was it would be better to leave international at Mactan where the staff native language/dialect will be Cebuano...

Maybe it will be OK .. but it left me thinking ,,,

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Princess

djdba188 said:


> Hi Princess,
> 
> She she just got her sticker two hours ago - I am busy booking flights ... only one more question should she go out via Hong Kong or Manila.
> 
> My Cebuano colleague at work says there can be sometimes trouble for emigrants leaving at manila Airport and will be more difficult for her as she does not speak Tagalog .. his advice was it would be better to leave international at Mactan where the staff native language/dialect will be Cebuano...
> 
> Maybe it will be OK .. but it left me thinking ,,,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Yes she can leave from Mactan as it is an international airport too. I was thinking the same when i booked my flights but I have to meet a relative in Manila first so I will leave from NAIA. She will be fine. She can speak in English if she doesn't speak tagalog.


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> Hi Princess,
> 
> She she just got her sticker two hours ago - I am busy booking flights ... only one more question should she go out via Hong Kong or Manila.
> 
> My Cebuano colleague at work says there can be sometimes trouble for emigrants leaving at manila Airport and will be more difficult for her as she does not speak Tagalog .. his advice was it would be better to leave international at Mactan where the staff native language/dialect will be Cebuano...
> 
> Maybe it will be OK .. but it left me thinking ,,,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


My flight was via Manila. I am not sure if there was a direct flight to Sydney from Cebu. I chose Philippine Airlines too cz they give special baggage allowance to first time migrants. No hassles especially if you have big luggages since you dont need to check them in anymore in Manila. It was an easy no hassle flight.


----------



## djdba188

sugarstoned said:


> My flight was via Manila. I am not sure if there was a direct flight to Sydney from Cebu. I chose Philippine Airlines too cz they give special baggage allowance to first time migrants. No hassles especially if you have big luggages since you dont need to check them in anymore in Manila. It was an easy no hassle flight.


thanks Sugar - I think I will book the PI flight as i have used that twice - with no hassles - except for the pesky pat down at the boarding gate


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> thanks Sugar - I think I will book the PI flight as i have used that twice - with no hassles - except for the pesky pat down at the boarding gate


Haha. Make sure she has enough Pesos to pay for the travel tax, terminal tax etc... So many taxes!


----------



## djdba188

sugarstoned said:


> Haha. Make sure she has enough Pesos to pay for the travel tax, terminal tax etc... So many taxes!


yes and the price changes all the time
!!!


----------



## erikawilson

hello, anyone here who lodged a tourist visa subclass 676 last november 27,2012? any result???
I did mine, and im still waiting.  its just the 8th working day today but im very anxious to know the result. waaaaaah, just can't wait to see my husband .. hope to receive a good feedback and very nice special gift from immigration. haaayyy


----------



## sugarstoned

erikawilson said:


> hello, anyone here who lodged a tourist visa subclass 676 last november 27,2012? any result???
> I did mine, and im still waiting.  its just the 8th working day today but im very anxious to know the result. waaaaaah, just can't wait to see my husband .. hope to receive a good feedback and very nice special gift from immigration. haaayyy


Not me. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> hello, anyone here who lodged a tourist visa subclass 676 last november 27,2012? any result???
> I did mine, and im still waiting.  its just the 8th working day today but im very anxious to know the result. waaaaaah, just can't wait to see my husband .. hope to receive a good feedback and very nice special gift from immigration. haaayyy


If you apply for 3 months its only 3-10 working days but if you applied for 6 months its 4-6 weeks processing


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> Hi Erika how many months ur tourist? If its 6 months tourist it's more or less 6 weeks for processing


 hi abc, its only 3 months. their standard processing time is 10-15 days according to the website. But others got approval on the 7th or 8thday day so im still waiting for mine, im so excited. hope to have a good feedback.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> hi abc, its only 3 months. their standard processing time is 10-15 days according to the website. But others got approval on the 7th or 8thday day so im still waiting for mine, im so excited. hope to have a good feedback.


Just wait for 15 working days as you have pending partner visa.Maybe they just waiting for your medical coz they will send it to sydney office ..


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> Just wait for 15 working days as you have pending partner visa.Maybe they just waiting for your medical coz they will send it to sydney office ..


Im actually done with my medical last december 1,2012. i knew some ,they didnt have their medicals here but were still approved earlier. haaayy,,i just cant help it. im so excited ..


----------



## champagne

It's our 13th week this week and still hasn't heard from a CO..


----------



## Ausstart National

I don't think they will be able to process the subclass 676 tourist visa much faster than the expected processing time. Best advice is just to wait it out. As you all can imagine, DIAC gets flooded with tourist visas around this time.


----------



## djdba188

champagne said:


> It's our 13th week this week and still hasn't heard from a CO..


Hi Champagne. that is probably a good thing - as CO does not need further documents. We received request for extra docs about 11 weeks after lodage. we received visa after 21 and weeks.

Good luck  !!


----------



## dbabie

Hi all!After almost 7 months CO requested for Health Check !Its ridiculous and was surprised!Done the check 10 months ago and now requesting for a new one CO said it already expired!huhuhuh...cant believe it when assigned by CO last Sept ask for additional docs and was already provided..and after a month keep emailing them for the status of the appilcation and ask if theres additional docs needed.they said application still on process and will contact if documents required!after submitted docs last sept and they ask another one by december so whats next?????OMG cant really believe it!


----------



## champagne

Hi guys.. We followed up last friday and I want to follow up again.. I'm getting paranoid about this..


----------



## sugarstoned

champagne said:


> Hi guys.. We followed up last friday and I want to follow up again.. I'm getting paranoid about this..


Hello there! I havent heard from my CO the entire waiting period. I wasnt asked to submit any additional docs etc. My visa was granted after 4 months after I have submitted my medicals so yours is just within the norm. Who knows maybe in the coming days it will be granted.


----------



## champagne

Thanks sugarstoned... I hope so too...


----------



## juneone0601

hello guys,

just to share my joy to you all. finally i got my 309 visa after almost 5 mos of wait. i just came back from a visit ro australia 10 dec 2012 and the very next day i got an SMS fm the dept informing that my docs have been dispatched. it seemed that they just waited for my return and got the feeling that they really monitor.

i submitted both my tourist visa and spouse visa applications last july and wasnt really expecting that i will get my result this early considering that it is almost xmas. thought that i'd have to wait till early next year.

this is an early xmas gift indeed. so for those still waiting...just patiently hang on. i got mine with no hassle at all. i didnt even have to follow up. i also didnt know that a CO was already assigned. 

here's hoping that the next stage visa would come through as swiftly as this.

goodluck to all.


----------



## juneone0601

Princess said:


> Good to know she got it!
> 
> I am leaving for Australia a day earlier than her )
> 
> Have a safe flight to her!


hello princess,

may i know what this 'sticker' is all about? i was in the impression that after the visa grant all i have to do is to book my flight out? i also want to know what this counselling thing is? where do i do it? or are these process of getting a sticker and being counselled upon only apply to those with foreign spouses?

kindly enlighten. thanks a lot.


----------



## abc

juneone0601 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> just to share my joy to you all. finally i got my 309 visa after almost 5 mos of wait. i just came back from a visit ro australia 10 dec 2012 and the very next day i got an SMS fm the dept informing that my docs have been dispatched. it seemed that they just waited for my return and got the feeling that they really monitor.
> 
> i submitted both my tourist visa and spouse visa applications last july and wasnt really expecting that i will get my result this early considering that it is almost xmas. thought that i'd have to wait till early next year.
> 
> this is an early xmas gift indeed. so for those still waiting...just patiently hang on. i got mine with no hassle at all. i didnt even have to follow up. i also didnt know that a CO was already assigned.
> 
> here's hoping that the next stage visa would come through as swiftly as this.
> 
> goodluck to all.


Congrats


----------



## Pippen

Guess what? I got a "hit" in my NBI aplication and I will get it on the 23rd. Haaaaay. Muchos problema. hahaha!


----------



## juneone0601

abc said:


> Hello June ,, ominous my tourist while waiting for my spouse visa ,, and co contact me about my details of departure,,so it means if I go back I have result already , cheers


well, best hope that it will be there upon your return. no one 's even contacted me abt my itinerary. nor was any request for addtl docs...

maybe along the way i did something right...or am i just lucky?


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Guess what? I got a "hit" in my NBI aplication and I will get it on the 23rd. Haaaaay. Muchos problema. hahaha!


December 23 is on Sunday


----------



## champagne

is the australian embassy manila open on the 27th and 28th of Dec? and will continue on processing our applications? when will they open again in january? thanks


----------



## champagne

When will be the appropriate time to gollow up if I've just followed up last friday? thanks


----------



## Majha23

champagne said:


> When will be the appropriate time to gollow up if I've just followed up last friday? thanks


I followed up last Wednesday, and I emailed them again today.. I know I might be sound so annoying but I'm only less than 8 weeks away to give birth and having an early contractions and my fiancée doesn't have a case officer yet... I'm so stressed out about this... I'm so scared to give birth early without him here on my side...


----------



## hanzyman

champagne said:


> When will be the appropriate time to gollow up if I've just followed up last friday? thanks


When we were getting really anxious about our application what we did was follow up in 2 week intervals (that was when we got to our 4th month waiting). Another thing we did was that me and my fiance alternately did the follow up (i send an email first and then she sends an email next and so on)


----------



## Princess

juneone0601 said:


> hello princess,
> 
> may i know what this 'sticker' is all about? i was in the impression that after the visa grant all i have to do is to book my flight out? i also want to know what this counselling thing is? where do i do it? or are these process of getting a sticker and being counselled upon only apply to those with foreign spouses?
> 
> kindly enlighten. thanks a lot.


Congrats on your visa grant 

If you have a Filipino spouse, you just need PDOS (Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar) at the CFO offices in Manila or Cebu. Check your grant letter sent by your CO as the details should be there.

For Filipinos with foreign partners, we are required to do the Guidance and Counseling by the CFO.

As emigrant visa holders, after we have attended such seminars with the CFO, a CFO sticker will be placed in your passport as one of the requirements by the Philippine immigration. We won't be allowed to leave the country without this even with proper visas issued by the country of destination. 

Check the CFO website for more information cfo.gov.ph

Cheers


----------



## jayden18

the australian embassy website just updated their processing time but as of dec. 13,
2012 they're still processing application lodged on sept. 25, 2012, but the previous update as of nov. 23, 2012 they're already processing application lodged on sept. 25, 2012,, is this just normal? 20 days had past, and they're still on the same lodgement date?


----------



## hanzyman

as per what i've seen before yeah this is just normal.


----------



## jayden18

:/ oh ok thanks


----------



## djdba188

Princess said:


> Congrats on your visa grant
> 
> If you have a Filipino spouse, you just need PDOS (Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar) at the CFO offices in Manila or Cebu. Check your grant letter sent by your CO as the details should be there.
> 
> For Filipinos with foreign partners, we are required to do the Guidance and Counseling by the CFO.
> 
> As emigrant visa holders, after we have attended such seminars with the CFO, a CFO sticker will be placed in your passport as one of the requirements by the Philippine immigration. We won't be allowed to leave the country without this even with proper visas issued by the country of destination.
> 
> Check the CFO website for more information cfo.gov.ph
> 
> Cheers


yes when they do this - they always get dates wrong .. it will be fine - you will get ur visa within 5 mths as they are fast processing in Manila now ...


----------



## jayden18

Yeah i hope they just get the dates wrong :/


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> December 23 is on Sunday


Sorry, I meant 27th.


----------



## erikawilson

Princess said:


> Congrats on your visa grant
> 
> If you have a Filipino spouse, you just need PDOS (Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar) at the CFO offices in Manila or Cebu. Check your grant letter sent by your CO as the details should be there.
> 
> For Filipinos with foreign partners, we are required to do the Guidance and Counseling by the CFO.
> 
> As emigrant visa holders, after we have attended such seminars with the CFO, a CFO sticker will be placed in your passport as one of the requirements by the Philippine immigration. We won't be allowed to leave the country without this even with proper visas issued by the country of destination.
> 
> Check the CFO website for more information cfo.gov.ph
> 
> Cheers


princess,

TV was granted yesterday. Do you think I need to go to CFO again for PDOS?? its only TV though. Ive done counseling for my SV already. hehe


----------



## erikawilson

*Tourist Visa* lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!

Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


----------



## erikawilson

*Tourist Visa* lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!

Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


----------



## djdba188

erikawilson said:


> *Tourist Visa* lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!
> 
> Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


Enjoy your time here in OZ Erika!!


----------



## Majha23

erikawilson said:


> Tourist Visa lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!
> 
> Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


What a nice Christmas pressie =) have a safe flight!


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Tourist Visa lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!
> 
> Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


Good on yeah,,, Congratz


----------



## Princess

erikawilson said:


> princess,
> 
> TV was granted yesterday. Do you think I need to go to CFO again for PDOS?? its only TV though. Ive done counseling for my SV already. hehe


Once you have the cfo certificate no need to attend pdos. If you have ur spouse visa na just go back for ur sticker sa passport.


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> Tourist Visa lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!
> 
> Thank you for all the ideas you've shared guys  All the BEST !!!


I don't attend CFO for my tourist visa and no hassle in immig about that


----------



## Cagayan de oro

*Hi*

Thank you Lord for answered prayer, my spouse visa is granted,.its awesome.took for 7 months. with dependants......Keep praying, God is good all the time.


----------



## Princess

Cagayan de oro said:


> Thank you Lord for answered prayer, my spouse visa is granted,.its awesome.took for 7 months. with dependants......Keep praying, God is good all the time.


Congratulations! Great Christmas pressie for the whole family!


----------



## Teedo

Hi guys, Should I grammatically correct my fiancee's letter about our relationship history or would the case officer rather it be in her worded and a little broken english?


----------



## Princess

Teedo said:


> Hi guys, Should I grammatically correct my fiancee's letter about our relationship history or would the case officer rather it be in her worded and a little broken english?


I would rather leave your fiancee's letter the way it is. It is the real her so would be best to retain the letter's originality. We never know, the CO might call for a personal interview and would find out the differences between her oral and written work. CO might think "someone else" did her lovestory and it might not be a genuine one.

I'm sure they wouldn't mind the broken English as applicants come from all over the world including those which the English language is not the mother tongue.


----------



## Jonacp

Cagayan de oro said:


> Thank you Lord for answered prayer, my spouse visa is granted,.its awesome.took for 7 months. with dependants......Keep praying, God is good all the time.


congtrats' happy for u


----------



## tangerine

Hi Everyone!  First time to join the forum. Just want to know if anyone here lodged their applications on October 2012? My husband and I have been waiting for more than 2 months now. I know it's not that long compared to others, but waiting for a decision has been really distressing us..especially during this holiday season because we're still apart.  Anyway, God Bless us all.


----------



## Majha23

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone!  First time to join the forum. Just want to know if anyone here lodged their applications on October 2012? My husband and I have been waiting for more than 2 months now. I know it's not that long compared to others, but waiting for a decision has been really distressing us..especially during this holiday season because we're still apart.  Anyway, God Bless us all.


Hi Tangerine! My fiancée lodged his application on 5th of October 2012. I emailed the immigration 3 times already regarding his application... I know sounds like I'm so annoying.. But I'm giving birth in less than 8 weeks that's why I'm so stressed out. No case officer yet


----------



## abc

Cagayan de oro said:


> Thank you Lord for answered prayer, my spouse visa is granted,.its awesome.took for 7 months. with dependants......Keep praying, God is good all the time.


Congrats


----------



## champagne

Congratulations Cagayan de oro!


----------



## champagne

I followed up yesterday regarding our pmv application lodged on Sept 17. up until now we haven't heard from a co.. this is their reply today "Case Officer is waiting on the result of a document check"

I don't know what that means..


----------



## tangerine

Majha23 said:


> Hi Tangerine! My fiancée lodged his application on 5th of October 2012. I emailed the immigration 3 times already regarding his application... I know sounds like I'm so annoying.. But I'm giving birth in less than 8 weeks that's why I'm so stressed out. No case officer yet


Hi Majha23, I understand your situation. Did you get any response from your CO? I hope they review your husband's application asap.

We haven't followed-up with immigration yet because we were advised by our agent that the embassy usually informs them if a CO has been assigned to our case. My worry is I'm not in the Philippines now, but we lodged the application from there. Would you know if they usually request for face-to-face interview or just over the phone?


----------



## abc

tangerine said:


> Hi Majha23, I understand your situation. Did you get any response from your CO? I hope they review your husband's application asap.
> 
> We haven't followed-up with immigration yet because we were advised by our agent that the embassy usually informs them if a CO has been assigned to our case. My worry is I'm not in the Philippines now, but we lodged the application from there. Would you know if they usually request for face-to-face interview or just over the phone?


Hi tangerine are you on holiday visa right now? Coz me I lodged also in Philippines and same with u I'm not there right now


----------



## tangerine

abc said:


> Hi tangerine are you on holiday visa right now? Coz me I lodged also in Philippines and same with u I'm not there right now


Hi abc, I'm actually working in UAE as of the moment. But, we lodged our application in the Philippines. I also wanted to visit my husband in aus but we're concerned that it might affect our pending application. Are you in aus now?


----------



## abc

tangerine said:


> Hi abc, I'm actually working in UAE as of the moment. But, we lodged our application in the Philippines. I also wanted to visit my husband in aus but we're concerned that it might affect our pending application. Are you in aus now?


Yeah I'm oz ,, And yeah it will not finalise application while u are out of Philippines


----------



## tangerine

abc said:


> Yeah I'm oz ,, And yeah it will not finalise application while u are out of Philippines


I see..are you saying that I need to wait in the Philippines otherwise they cannot make a decision on my case? Sorry..a bit confused..please enlighten me. thanks


----------



## Teedo

We are confused about these 2 questions. I thought these questions would mean when we moved in and lived in the same house together, Which we cannot do because we are in different countrys. Should we put the date that we started our relationship? Or maybe our engagement date? 

58 When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner
commit to a shared life together to the
exclusion of all others?

59 Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life
together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and
apart for any periods or time?
Give details of periods and reasons for the separation


----------



## Princess

tangerine said:


> I see..are you saying that I need to wait in the Philippines otherwise they cannot make a decision on my case? Sorry..a bit confused..please enlighten me. thanks


Tangerine, if u are working in uae, why lodge in Philippines?


----------



## Majha23

tangerine said:


> Hi Majha23, I understand your situation. Did you get any response from your CO? I hope they review your husband's application asap.
> 
> We haven't followed-up with immigration yet because we were advised by our agent that the embassy usually informs them if a CO has been assigned to our case. My worry is I'm not in the Philippines now, but we lodged the application from there. Would you know if they usually request for face-to-face interview or just over the phone?


We don't have a case officer yet. I got a response but not from a case officer.. 
My friend's husband had a face to face interview but others are just over the phone. 
I think it depends with the case officer.


----------



## tangerine

Princess said:


> Tangerine, if u are working in uae, why lodge in Philippines?


Hi Princess, that's a good question actually..I never thought of lodging it here in UAE. But, I had my medicals done in Dubai. I was under the idea that I have to lodge the application from my home country and not here, where I'm an expat. My husband and I also booked a migration agent prior to my transfer to this country because the original plan was I'll be staying and waiting for the visa in the Phil. But then, our plans changed which brought me to this place. Anyway, would like to know your thoughts on this. thanks.


----------



## kulots

champagne said:


> I followed up yesterday regarding our pmv application lodged on Sept 17. up until now we haven't heard from a co.. this is their reply today "Case Officer is waiting on the result of a document check"
> 
> I don't know what that means..


Same here champagne! I also followed up yesterday my application lodged September 19, 2012 but received no response up to now..
We'll patiently pray and wait for their favorable decision. Hopefully we'll receive our visa grant before the year ends.


----------



## champagne

hi kulots... I think they will try to reply in 2 business days..


----------



## Teedo

Hello guys, My fiancee and I are confused these 2 questions......I'm hoping someone here would be kind enough to shed us some light

58 When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner
commit to a shared life together to the
exclusion of all others?

59 Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life
together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and
apart for any periods or time?
Give details of periods and reasons for the separation

. I thought these questions would mean when we moved in and lived in the same house together, Which we cannot do because we are in different countrys. Should we put the date that we started our relationship? Or maybe our engagement date?
Thanks


----------



## dunan

Hi Teedo, yes its a bit confusing but this is what we understand but our circumstances might be different...

58...When we first met in person and decided to commit. The old forms had internet listed but the new ones wont except internet....so when did you first meet in person?

59..After you met how long did you live together as a couple....when did you separate ie. if you were in philippines and partner had to return to oz....why did he go back...ie. visa had expired, work back home etc...

THIS is IF you r living here in the philippines n he is in Aust.

Its only how it was for me.


----------



## dunan

forgot to add....HOW you met is explained in your personal statement that supports a genuine relationship.....like us we met on the internet but it was 8 months later we met in person...


----------



## dee15375

*employement reference*

Hello friends,
I am all set to apply for skill assessment in ACS,but I hv only expeirence letter wid me which indicate my start and end date and my designation.its not mentioning any of my nature of duties performed..I am a network engineer with ccnp certified with 4.5 years of experience..rest all documents are fine wid me...can I be considered positive for skill accessment..Pls suggest..


----------



## sugarstoned

dee15375 said:


> Hello friends,
> I am all set to apply for skill assessment in ACS,but I hv only expeirence letter wid me which indicate my start and end date and my designation.its not mentioning any of my nature of duties performed..I am a network engineer with ccnp certified with 4.5 years of experience..rest all documents are fine wid me...can I be considered positive for skill accessment..Pls suggest..


Hello. This thread is for PMV and Spouse Visa apps so I think it will be best if you make your own thread. I am not familiar with your type of visa so I cant help.


----------



## kang

Just want to share. Just lodge my applications yesterday and also found out that their cut-off for receiving applications is tomorrow Dec. 20.


----------



## champagne

Hi guys.. I've followed up 2 times this week through email and they've replied on both occassion..

1st follow up (monday).. I was asking an update on our pmv application and they said that the CO is waiting on a result of a document check.

2nd follow up (by phone) and said that it is still processing and that I can email them to ask my CO's name and contact details..

3rd follow up (by email again - thursday).. I've asked for my CO name and contact details..

Should I call my CO tomorrow or wait until 2 January? they will be back on 2 January according to them when I phoned earlier.


----------



## chrisb

Hello everyone!

I've lodged my spouse visa 309 here in Manila last September 20 (btw, I'm using my husband's account here). Just want to know if there's someone here who lodged their application the same week/day as mine? Have you heard from your CO? I've read that currently they are processing applications lodged on the week of Sept 25. 

Would appreciate a reply! Thanks in advance!


----------



## champagne

Hi... My boyfriend lodged his prospective marriage visa on 17 Sept 2012. We haven't heard from a co yet but we're already allocated to one when we followed up 2 weeks ago. Another forum member lodged a pmv application on 21 Sept and has already been contacted by her CO and had a phone interview..


----------



## chrisb

champagne said:


> Hi... My boyfriend lodged his prospective marriage visa on 17 Sept 2012. We haven't heard from a co yet but we're already allocated to one when we followed up 2 weeks ago. Another forum member lodged a pmv application on 21 Sept and has already been contacted by her CO and had a phone interview..


Hello! Thanks for your reply  My application is spouse visa 309 though. I haven't received any email from a CO nor contacted by one


----------



## kulots

chrisb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've lodged my spouse visa 309 here in Manila last September 20 (btw, I'm using my husband's account here). Just want to know if there's someone here who lodged their application the same week/day as mine? Have you heard from your CO? I've read that currently they are processing applications lodged on the week of Sept 25.
> 
> Would appreciate a reply! Thanks in advance!


I lodged my partner visa 309 last Sept 19. I followed up last December 18. I was advised on December 19 that my application is still being processed by my case officer. I don't know the name of my CO.


----------



## chrisb

kulots said:


> I lodged my partner visa 309 last Sept 19. I followed up last December 18. I was advised on December 19 that my application is still being processed by my case officer. I don't know the name of my CO.


Well your doing better than us, ours hasnt even been allocated to a CO yet 
It seems ours must be at the bottom of the pile, or however it works in that place.

Goodluck to all.


----------



## dunan

Just out of curiosity can someone who filed in Cebu VIA confirm what they paid in pesos....We lodged this month n paid 95,300 plus 900 courier fees....

Also its been over a week and never got confirmation email that they received it.

thanks


----------



## Pippen

dunan said:


> Just out of curiosity can someone who filed in Cebu VIA confirm what they paid in pesos....We lodged this month n paid 95,300 plus 900 courier fees....
> 
> Also its been over a week and never got confirmation email that they received it.
> 
> thanks


Make sure you check your spam e-mails. Our confirmation letter went to Spam, took us a week to see it.


----------



## champagne

a friend told me that his colleague's wife applied for spouse visa on 20 Sept and yesterday 21 Dec they've already received the visa grant letter and returned all other original docs by courier.. they were not contacted by the co that handled their case.. Good on them.. what does the other CO doing with the applications that was lodged before that spouse visa application?!


----------



## chrisb

champagne said:


> a friend told me that his colleague's wife applied for spouse visa on 20 Sept and yesterday 21 Dec they've already received the visa grant letter and returned all other original docs by courier.. they were not contacted by the co that handled their case.. Good on them.. what does the other CO doing with the applications that was lodged before that spouse visa application?!


My wife applied on the exact same date.... still no visa
Must definately be on the bottom of the pile


----------



## allansarh

Merry Christmas everyone...
Any updates for granting visa?

God Bless us all...


----------



## tangerine

Happy New Year everyone !!  Hope we'll get more updates on our visas this coming weeks.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

*Hi*

Happy New Year!!! I just wanna ask for those who granted spouse visa and have dependent.What is the requirement to attend the CFO seminar, and the Phil.airport, I bring my dependent child. Do i need DSWD travel clearance and Authorization from his biological father?


----------



## Col8

Goodluck on your application guys.
Just gather all the documents you need before submitting it to the embassy.
Don't worry if the case officer will not send you an email or call you as long us you submitted all the documents checklist nothing to worry about your application. Just be patient and pray.


----------



## Col8

Check your spam emails coz sometimes it will go straight in there.
Processing fee in Via center is 900 now? before I paid 800.
It is getting expensive and its pretty annoying.
Hope you will receive your acknowledgement letter from the embassy soon.


----------



## Col8

@Crisb

Just wait my friend. "Patience is a virtue"
You never know yours is coming....
send an email to follow-up your application.
Happy new year


----------



## AngelaMay

Omg! Happy New year Everyone!

I am starting to worry about my application. The immi received already my docs but never heard from them I mean eve confirmation. I applied for 801/820. one thing that worried me is that I have not submitted much pics since I and my partner don't care about taking pictures. 
About my travels, I did not put everything where I traveled before since it was just the same country. Guys, hope these things won't affect my application. huhuhu I did not submit form 80 too. Do I really have to submit form 80? or just wait for them to request for it? huhuhu omg! I am waiting for them to email me if I need to submit more docs, my visa will expire next month.  Anyone applied for 801/820 this month? have u receive any confirmation? omg!


----------



## dunan

Hi guys...happy 2013 for all of us...i just got my confirmation email which had 2 attachments, one was for medical but the other was a form that we had to apply online to request my anulment, marriage, birth docs from NSO and they will send it direct to embassy...god they really don't trust us, maybe they think the ones we sent were forged. Then we have to go to BDO bank n lodge the filled forms there n of course pay a fee again....more running around lol..


----------



## Pippen

Submitted new NBI clearance and other "further" documents yesterday. Now it's back to waiting mode....


----------



## missinmahubby

AngelaMay said:


> Omg! Happy New year Everyone!
> 
> I am starting to worry about my application. The immi received already my docs but never heard from them I mean eve confirmation. I applied for 801/820. one thing that worried me is that I have not submitted much pics since I and my partner don't care about taking pictures.
> About my travels, I did not put everything where I traveled before since it was just the same country. Guys, hope these things won't affect my application. huhuhu I did not submit form 80 too. Do I really have to submit form 80? or just wait for them to request for it? huhuhu omg! I am waiting for them to email me if I need to submit more docs, my visa will expire next month.  Anyone applied for 801/820 this month? have u receive any confirmation? omg!


Hi,

Form 80 should be submitted with all the application forms, what yiu did was an offshore lodgement, youre on a 820/801 you shud have submitted ur form 80 with police check and NBI. Inportant forms such as 47sp,40sp, 80 shud not be missed on rhe first lodgement. How's ur med? Have you done it? Im an onshore applicabt also, would love to talk to u in private. PM me AngelaMay


----------



## AngelaMay

missinmahubby said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 should be submitted with all the application forms, what yiu did was an offshore lodgement, youre on a 820/801 you shud have submitted ur form 80 with police check and NBI. Inportant forms such as 47sp,40sp, 80 shud not be missed on rhe first lodgement. How's ur med? Have you done it? Im an onshore applicabt also, would love to talk to u in private. PM me AngelaMay


Hi missinmahuuby, I am applying onshore. I am already here in melbourne. I am holding PMV and will expire next month. My med will expire much as well and NBI this month. omg! huhu That is why I am waiting for them to email me if they need more docs.


----------



## missinmahubby

Just hang iin there, CO will contact you soon when/if they need sumthung. Worrying much wont help anyway it will make ur days stressful so just relax youre almost there. If med and police check had been submitted why you didnt attach ur form 80? Did you call the immi? Ask them what can you do since your med and NBI will expure soon, im sure they can recommend you options.try at leadt today to lessen ur worries.


----------



## kang

dunan said:


> Hi guys...happy 2013 for all of us...i just got my confirmation email which had 2 attachments, one was for medical but the other was a form that we had to apply online to request my anulment, marriage, birth docs from NSO and they will send it direct to embassy...god they really don't trust us, maybe they think the ones we sent were forged. Then we have to go to BDO bank n lodge the filled forms there n of course pay a fee again....more running around lol..


Hi dunan! That's really annoying. When did you lodge your application?


----------



## AngelaMay

missinmahubby said:


> Just hang iin there, CO will contact you soon when/if they need sumthung. Worrying much wont help anyway it will make ur days stressful so just relax youre almost there. If med and police check had been submitted why you didnt attach ur form 80? Did you call the immi? Ask them what can you do since your med and NBI will expure soon, im sure they can recommend you options.try at leadt today to lessen ur worries.


I am trying to relax.but I feel worried about my application, which part are you in australia. I am in melbourne. I have done my med on my PMV, so immi should have record on it. I tried to call immi but couldn't get through with them. I feel being tortured..


----------



## missinmahubby

Im in Sydney atm.. I am sure your papers are in good condition. They must be sorting things out before sending you a aknowlodgment letter and thinkung tgat ur PMV is soon to expire they wont allow anyone staying unlawful. Have you check ur cc? Might be money had been taken, if that so happen ur papers sounds safe. Dont worry much


----------



## kang

Happy New Year To All!

I just want to share this great news to all. I applied 2 types of Visa last Dec 18 and just this morning I got my Approved Tourist Visa. This is a great way to start the new year. Good luck!


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Happy New Year To All!
> 
> I just want to share this great news to all. I applied 2 types of Visa last Dec 18 and just this morning I got my Approved Tourist Visa. This is a great way to start the new year. Good luck!


CongratZ kang


----------



## foxycrazy

hi,

anyone here who applied for partner visa, who had previously held a PMV? I would just like to ask if you still included all those previous attachments you used in applying PMV for the partner visa application, ie history, pictures, nbi clearance, etc?

also, how long is the waiting period for onshore partner visa application?

thanks in advance!


----------



## missinmahubby

AngelaMay said:


> I am trying to relax.but I feel worried about my application, which part are you in australia. I am in melbourne. I have done my med on my PMV, so immi should have record on it. I tried to call immi but couldn't get through with them. I feel being tortured..


Just found this that may help your worries.

SUBCLASS 300 VISA HOLDERS
If you are the holder of a subclass 300 visa (or last held a subclass 300 visa and subsequently married your subclass 300 visa sponsor) you are not required to undergo new health clearances or provide fresh overseas police clearances for this current application as you satisfied these requirements when you were granted your subclass 300 visa.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## dunan

Hi Kang we lodged on14th Dec. just before x'mas...We r both here in phil married 4 years but did not get advice from VIA cebu that instead of a Spousal Visa we could have also added another application with it so maybe they would waiver the 2 years qualification period n get permanent residency...ahhh well live n learn....


----------



## AngelaMay

missinmahubby said:


> Im in Sydney atm.. I am sure your papers are in good condition. They must be sorting things out before sending you a aknowlodgment letter and thinkung tgat ur PMV is soon to expire they wont allow anyone staying unlawful. Have you check ur cc? Might be money had been taken, if that so happen ur papers sounds safe. Dont worry much


Hi, Omg! I received a mail today! My temporary visa is granted in just 4 working days! omg! I am so lucky huhuh! The immi received my docs on dec.24, 2012 and granted january 2! omg!!
I thought its gonna be long..yowww!!!
missinmahubby thank you so much!

Good luck to everyone! It will be yours soon!

Cheers!!

Angela


----------



## missinmahubby

AngelaMay said:


> Hi, Omg! I received a mail today! My temporary visa is granted in just 4 working days! omg! I am so lucky huhuh! The immi received my docs on dec.24, 2012 and granted january 2! omg!!
> I thought its gonna be long..yowww!!!
> missinmahubby thank you so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! It will be yours soon!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


Great news! Great start for new year!!! Congratulation to you, Angela! More visa grants to come


----------



## dunan

Congrats Angela...


----------



## Aussieboy07

*inclusive of what*



dunan said:


> Just out of curiosity can someone who filed in Cebu VIA confirm what they paid in pesos....We lodged this month n paid 95,300 plus 900 courier fees....
> 
> Also its been over a week and never got confirmation email that they received it.
> 
> thanks


I hope that included the $2,060 or around 80,000 for the immigration office which is roughly what it costs


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Jhowiellyn
My fiance applied on the 22 August 2012 and they requested additional documents (proof of relationship) on 19 November. it appears that we have a senior case officer (i am thinking that is a bad thing) so i am keen to see how you progress. I anm brand new to this today so would really appreciate if you contact


----------



## dunan

Aussieboy...the immigration fees are in pesos so yes $2060 approx...n 900 pesos for VIA to send application to embassy in Manila.....but not anymore....since end of Nov 2012 the fees have increased quite a bit.

Re additional docs..what it means its that the are not convinced your relationship is above board or there is some little conflicting things regarding the lady's birth certificate, ex marriage, anullment or anything that the Phil govt issues cos the system here is akin to the middle ages....


----------



## Aussieboy07

I applied 22.08.12 and senior CO requested additional proof of relationship on the 19.11.12. We were a bit light on with proof of relationship due to it being a fairly new relationship, so i to are playing the waiting game on hearing from the embassy.
I am also keen to chat to others who applied around the 22.08.12 to compare waiting times.


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> Aussieboy...the immigration fees are in pesos so yes $2060 approx...n 900 pesos for VIA to send application to embassy in Manila.....but not anymore....since end of Nov 2012 the fees have increased quite a bit.
> 
> Re additional docs..what it means its that the are not convinced your relationship is above board or there is some little conflicting things regarding the lady's birth certificate, ex marriage, anullment or anything that the Phil govt issues cos the system here is akin to the middle ages....


I am glad i got in prior to Nov then but the fee was just under $2,000 10 years ago so i guess due to go up further. I suspected we were under the micropscope when they request the additional proof of relationship


----------



## Aussieboy07

*$2,680 for a partner visa*



Aussieboy07 said:


> I am glad i got in prior to Nov then but the fee was just under $2,000 10 years ago so i guess due to go up further. I suspected we were under the micropscope when they request the additional proof of relationship


Crikey just checked out the new cost $2,680 for a partner visa lodged outside of Australia(eg 309), i am still clutching my heart.


----------



## Col8

AngelaMay said:


> Hi, Omg! I received a mail today! My temporary visa is granted in just 4 working days! omg! I am so lucky huhuh! The immi received my docs on dec.24, 2012 and granted january 2! omg!!
> I thought its gonna be long..yowww!!!
> missinmahubby thank you so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! It will be yours soon!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


Hi Angela

Congratz to you. Can I know what documents did you provide when you applied for 820 onshore? Because I am going to apply this Month. I just got married last month dec2. Hope you will share your details so that I am able to know what things to prepare. 
Cheers


----------



## Col8

missinmahubby said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 should be submitted with all the application forms, what yiu did was an offshore lodgement, youre on a 820/801 you shud have submitted ur form 80 with police check and NBI. Inportant forms such as 47sp,40sp, 80 shud not be missed on rhe first lodgement. How's ur med? Have you done it? Im an onshore applicabt also, would love to talk to u in private. PM me AngelaMay


Hi there

Hows your application going?
I will start gathering documents for me to apply an onshore visa 801/820.
What are the requirements needed any idea?
Hope you will share your experiences to me that would be a big help.

Goodluck


----------



## Aussieboy07

Wow i have never heard of anything like this before


----------



## kang

abc said:


> CongratZ kang


Thanks abc


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Jhowiellyn
> My fiance applied on the 22 August 2012 and they requested additional documents (proof of relationship) on 19 November. it appears that we have a senior case officer (i am thinking that is a bad thing) so i am keen to see how you progress. I anm brand new to this today so would really appreciate if you contact


Hello Aussieboy07 just wondering how many months/year with ur partner ?Im ahead of one day prior of your lodging date


----------



## Pippen

Aussieboy07 said:


> I applied 22.08.12 and senior CO requested additional proof of relationship on the 19.11.12. We were a bit light on with proof of relationship due to it being a fairly new relationship, so i to are playing the waiting game on hearing from the embassy.
> I am also keen to chat to others who applied around the 22.08.12 to compare waiting times.


I applied last week of August. Got e-mail requesting further docs first week of December. NBI, cards, letters, etc. Don't worry about them asking further docs, it is a normal thing. Don't worry about the "senior case officer" label by your C.O. Most of the ones who handle permanent migration are "Senior Case Officers".


----------



## jajp23

Pippen said:


> I applied last week of August. Got e-mail requesting further docs first week of December. NBI, cards, letters, etc. Don't worry about them asking further docs, it is a normal thing. Don't worry about the "senior case officer" label by your C.O. Most of the ones who handle permanent migration are "Senior Case Officers".


I agree with Pippen. Ours is not complicated but we had a Senior Case Officer as well. I don't know how they allocate the CO so don't worry Aussieboy07.

By the way Aussieboy07, how long is your relationship?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Pippen
This has eased my mind a bit as i have recieved many responses quite negative about the request for further documentation. We do not have an agent to advise us and have done it all on our own.


----------



## js8_may2009

How much is the total cost if you do PMV and same thing for Partner visa? Which is faster?


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think the main difference is that they never put quota limits on married visas, though they can to PMV. I think the married visa works out to be cheaper but no difference in processing time unless a quota is imposed on PMV

Quotas for the number of visas approved in a certain year can be imposed if demand is excessively high.


----------



## jajp23

js8_may2009 said:


> How much is the total cost if you do PMV and same thing for Partner visa? Which is faster?


Hi js8_may2009! Visa fee for both PMV and Partner Visa is the same - Php119,500 (AUD2680).

Which is faster? Some says PMV (a friend got her PMV in 3 months) but it still depends on circumstances of every case so we cannot tell which one is faster.. The difference I think would be the evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine and continuing.. I think more documents needed if Partner Visa.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thought i think the PMV has additional charges later, taken from immigration website

Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder
lodging partner application 5b $995
Applies to people who apply for a partner visa
and who:
– currently hold a valid Prospective Marriage visa
(Subclass 300); and
– have married their intended spouse; and
– seek to remain permanently in Australia on the
basis of that marriage.
Former Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)
visa holder lodging partner application 5b $1,260
Applies to people who apply for a Partner visa
and who:
– entered Australia as a Prospective Marriage visa
holder and do not currently hold that visa
(Subclass 300) or any other substantive visa; and
– who have married their intended spouse while
their Prospective Marriage visa was valid; and


----------



## Aussieboy07

This is what i think is for couples who are married visa 309, approx $900 cheaper

Spouse with transitional Extended Eligibility
Temporary Visa (EETV) $360
Applies to people who:
– currently hold a Transitional (temporary) visa; and
– were granted this visa on the basis that they
satisfied the requirements for the grant of an
extended eligibility entry permit under the


----------



## blessed

Got question. Do they normally send you an acknowledgment letter when they received your PMV application? How soon?


----------



## hanzyman

Yes they do. I got mine 2-3 days after I lodged my application.


----------



## missinmahubby

Col8 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hows your application going?
> I will start gathering documents for me to apply an onshore visa 801/820.
> What are the requirements needed any idea?
> Hope you will share your experiences to me that would be a big help.
> 
> Goodluck


Hi,

Are you planning for de-facto/spouse visa? You can download the partner visa booklet together with the forms needed such as 40sp,47sp,80,med forms and character forms in the website www.immi.gov.au.
I lodge my papers through post office dec 28 and got my acknowledge letter jan 2 but paid the old price which is really great. Upon reading the booklet you'll gain information in regards to what things are needed for your visa,.


----------



## blessed

hanzyman said:


> Yes they do. I got mine 2-3 days after I lodged my application.


Thanks. I haven't receive any I lodge it Dec. 18.


----------



## Aussieboy07

same about 3 days then recieved text message


----------



## champagne

Hi guys! My boyfriend and I are currently waiting for the decision of his PMV visa application lodged last Sept 2012. Initially we've planned to get married here in Sydney but a few weeks ago we've decided to have the wedding in the Philippines because of our families and relatives there. Now my question is, once his pmv visa is granted and comes here to spend time with me and then we get married in the Philippines, will he need to stay back there and lodged the spouse visa offshore or can he come back here using his pmv visa after we get married and apply the spouse visa onshore? I know that in the immi website it states there that we can get married in Australia or overseas as long as he comes here first before getting married. We're just confused if he can apply onshore after our wedding overseas or he needs to stay back there.. Thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

I would be inclined to email/text your CO (depending on your wedding date) and ask if you can change your application from PMV 300 to a 309 or at least seek advice from CO


----------



## Aussieboy07

Did you lodge it at a VIA centre or just post/courier it from home? We lodged from VIA centre in Cebu. Don't panic yet they also just had xmas and maybe a bit of a backlog from the Typhoon, this slowed down some of my correspondence mid december (around 17 dec). Give it another week


----------



## champagne

We've applied for PMV visa so he can come here first and work and spend time with me before we get married.. so getting married first is not our option.. my boyfriend's dad is paralyzed and only a quarter of his body is working and that's the reason why we're going to have the wedding in the Philippines so he can be with us on our special day..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ah ok,
With what i have read i am confident that he can come back here using his pmv visa after you get married and apply the spouse visa onshore the same as if you were married in Oz.


----------



## champagne

Thanks Aussieboy.. That's what I've understood as well everytime I read it.. but it's good to know that I'm not the only one that got the message that way..


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think when it is our own situation we all tend to overthink things (or in my case become paranoid haha)


----------



## champagne

same here... maybe because we don't want to put our hopes too high..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Enjoy your wedding and keep it simple. I have seen nice weddings in PH conducted by a judge (you still get to dress up) as well as the big catholic wedding. My choice these days would be the civil wedding by a judge (less hassles) followed by a nice family dinner/reception.
I was a guest of a chineese marriage and the reception took over the entire large resort. End of the day they were still just married though a few thousand dollars lighter. now time to mind my own business


----------



## blessed

Aussieboy07 said:


> Did you lodge it at a VIA centre or just post/courier it from home? We lodged from VIA centre in Cebu. Don't panic yet they also just had xmas and maybe a bit of a backlog from the Typhoon, this slowed down some of my correspondence mid december (around 17 dec). Give it another week


Lodge it in VIA Makati. I'll give it a few days. Thanks


----------



## kang

Anyone who can suggest a reliable shipping companies that does reverse cargo from Manila to Sydney?


----------



## missinmahubby

kang said:


> Anyone who can suggest a reliable shipping companies that does reverse cargo from Manila to Sydney?


Hi Kang,

You can try BMExpress


----------



## jajp23

champagne said:


> Hi guys! My boyfriend and I are currently waiting for the decision of his PMV visa application lodged last Sept 2012. Initially we've planned to get married here in Sydney but a few weeks ago we've decided to have the wedding in the Philippines because of our families and relatives there. Now my question is, once his pmv visa is granted and comes here to spend time with me and then we get married in the Philippines, will he need to stay back there and lodged the spouse visa offshore or can he come back here using his pmv visa after we get married and apply the spouse visa onshore? I know that in the immi website it states there that we can get married in Australia or overseas as long as he comes here first before getting married. We're just confused if he can apply onshore after our wedding overseas or he needs to stay back there.. Thanks


Hi champagne! Is your plan in getting married in tne Philippines really that soon? Will it be in the next 6 months? I would suggest that you wait for the 4th month mark of your visa application and see whether the pmv visa will be granted.. If not and your fiance plans of going to Oz before the Philippine wedding then I would suggest that you wait for the pmv visa approval, get married here in Oz so that there would be no complications. I'm not sure how your marriage on Phils affect the pmv visa application but I guess you really have to change it to Partner visa and additional documents might be needed. You're on your 3rd going 4th month waiting already so why not wait for the pmv visa? Do you have CO assigned already? Maybe you send an email to follow up.


----------



## jajp23

missinmahubby said:


> Hi Kang,
> 
> You can try BMExpress


BMExpress does reverse cargo but they require minimum of 3 boxes.

I would also suggest Philpost - a friend of a friend sent a min of 25kg package for Php3k only. If you're still in the Phils and going to Oz, you could purchase addtl luggage allowance from your airline.


----------



## analemangubat

Aussieboy07 said:


> I hope that included the $2,060 or around 80,000 for the immigration office which is roughly what it costs


I lodge my application last november 3,2012. As far as i know the payments is $2060 for prospective marriage visa and 115 for tourist visa.
Plus the VIA office requires you to pay 600 pesos for the handling fee, and that's all no more additional payments.
After 1day of submitting my docs.the embassy message me that they already received my docs.
3days after they require me to undergo a medical test and it cost 4000 pesos, they also require me to submit another docs.which is my singleness stating for visa purposes.
So i did,more hustle but you to comply all what they want. 
Less than 8week i received an email from the embassy that i didn't met the health test there's something wrong in my lungs
But the problem now is I'm already here in australia for 3months visa.
So i try to call the embassy even the health center but it took a while to contact them.
After i sent them a message regarding my case that i am here in au.jan4 i recieved an email that i will undergo further test here in Tasmania.
The best thing u do aussieboy is call the embassy in manila then ask further info about the payments.
Also you need to wait 8weeks to have a case officer.anyway they will send you an email regarding that.always have a look to your email incase they will send you a mail.
Goodluck aussieboy and also to your fiancee.!it will be fine


----------



## champagne

Hi jajp23! We plan to get married after 5-6 months after he receives his pmv visa.. for example if he gets it in feb then we will have our wedding between june or july.. we're not really in a rush to get married in a specific month.. but the idea is for him to come here first then we get married in the Philippines.. Just confuse if he needs to stay back there after the wedding and apply for spouse visa offshore or if he can come back here with me and apply onshore spouse visa.. but on the immi website it says that it doesnt matter where we have the wedding as long as it is in the 9month validity of the visa and that he's entitled to multiple entries..


----------



## blessed

I still haven't receive my acknowledgement letter from the embassy if they received my application last Dec. 18. I would like to make a call and ask. Should I call the Embassy or VIA?


----------



## foxycrazy

AngelaMay said:


> Hi, Omg! I received a mail today! My temporary visa is granted in just 4 working days! omg! I am so lucky huhuh! The immi received my docs on dec.24, 2012 and granted january 2! omg!!
> I thought its gonna be long..yowww!!!
> missinmahubby thank you so much!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! It will be yours soon!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Angela


congratulations AngelaMay!

may i ask you what sort of attachments did you include in your onshore partner visa application? i am also a current PMV holder. I'm just not sure if those attachments I submitted to immigration for my fiance visa (i.e. relationship history, pictures, plane tickets, etc) should still be included to the partner visa application we are about to submit. hope you can help. thanks!


----------



## js8_may2009

*How much is the tourist and PMV in peso?*

I'm going to apply for both visas soon and I am wondering how much are they in peso since I will be lodging them in the Philippines. I know handling fee has gone as high as 900 pesos now. Thank you


----------



## ikihajimaru

js8_may2009 said:


> I'm going to apply for both visas soon and I am wondering how much are they in peso since I will be lodging them in the Philippines. I know handling fee has gone as high as 900 pesos now. Thank you


Hi handling fee is only 700 pesos Manila, since I just recently lodged mine... Keeping our fingers crossed..


----------



## Majha23

Hi everyone! I badly need help! My fiancée in the Phils just Recieved a call from a case officer. And she's asking for additional documents. She's asking for NOIM (which is i can get it here) but the thing is she's asking for one original and one photocopy of the document. Does it mean i have to send the NOIM to the Philippines? Or can I just scan it and email it. I'm 36 weeks pregnant and stressing out about this... Everytime I send some documents to the Phils it always takes a week or days of delayed to recieve it.,. 
Another one, she's asking for proof of communication. The only communication we have are thru texting which is I'm on pre paid so i don't get phone bills. And thru phone calls an Skype.. But on Skype we don't have any conversation just the calls... 
Sorry but I'm so stressed out  can anyone help me pls.. Thanks in advance...


----------



## missinmahubby

Majha23 said:


> Hi everyone! I badly need help! My fiancée in the Phils just Recieved a call from a case officer. And she's asking for additional documents. She's asking for NOIM (which is i can get it here) but the thing is she's asking for one original and one photocopy of the document. Does it mean i have to send the NOIM to the Philippines? Or can I just scan it and email it. I'm 36 weeks pregnant and stressing out about this... Everytime I send some documents to the Phils it always takes a week or days of delayed to recieve it.,.
> Another one, she's asking for proof of communication. The only communication we have are thru texting which is I'm on pre paid so i don't get phone bills. And thru phone calls an Skype.. But on Skype we don't have any conversation just the calls...
> Sorry but I'm so stressed out  can anyone help me pls.. Thanks in advance...


Just provide what she needs, small things count, besides they cant force you to send docs u cant provide, thy just wanna see the fenuine communication with ur partner. Use express post to send ur important docs to Phil. Dont stress much just take it easy and everything will be alright once you sent them. Godbless you!


----------



## Majha23

missinmahubby said:


> Just provide what she needs, small things count, besides they cant force you to send docs u cant provide, thy just wanna see the fenuine communication with ur partner. Use express post to send ur important docs to Phil. Dont stress much just take it easy and everything will be alright once you sent them. Godbless you!


Thanks for that =) my partner in the Phils is stressing out so I'm stressing out too... Hayy!!! 
Thanks again....


----------



## missinmahubby

Majha23 said:


> Thanks for that =) my partner in the Phils is stressing out so I'm stressing out too... Hayy!!!
> Thanks again....


You cant avoid that but see what good thing can bring to both of you if you just follow her instruction, if she says orig and copy then satisfy her with all ur docs, all good


----------



## allansarh

Hello Everyone,
Im back after a long Vacation with my Fiancee little bit sad now coz he go home na..How's everybody? any PMV granted this weeks, well im still waiting too hope we will have good result on the new year...
God is good..God bless everyone, Welcome the 2013 with prayers..
Happy New Year to all again


----------



## abc

Majha23 said:


> Hi everyone! I badly need help! My fiancée in the Phils just Recieved a call from a case officer. And she's asking for additional documents. She's asking for NOIM (which is i can get it here) but the thing is she's asking for one original and one photocopy of the document. Does it mean i have to send the NOIM to the Philippines? Or can I just scan it and email it. I'm 36 weeks pregnant and stressing out about this... Everytime I send some documents to the Phils it always takes a week or days of delayed to recieve it.,.
> Another one, she's asking for proof of communication. The only communication we have are thru texting which is I'm on pre paid so i don't get phone bills. And thru phone calls an Skype.. But on Skype we don't have any conversation just the calls...
> Sorry but I'm so stressed out  can anyone help me pls.. Thanks in advance...


You can print screen your text message then attach in ms word ,This is I did coz we only had communication tru text so I print screen all message and call .Try express post within 4 days your docs is in Philippines .


----------



## Aussieboy07

*misunderstood me*



analemangubat said:


> I lodge my application last november 3,2012. As far as i know the payments is $2060 for prospective marriage visa and 115 for tourist visa.
> Plus the VIA office requires you to pay 600 pesos for the handling fee, and that's all no more additional payments.
> After 1day of submitting my docs.the embassy message me that they already received my docs.
> 3days after they require me to undergo a medical test and it cost 4000 pesos, they also require me to submit another docs.which is my singleness stating for visa purposes.
> So i did,more hustle but you to comply all what they want.
> Less than 8week i received an email from the embassy that i didn't met the health test there's something wrong in my lungs
> But the problem now is I'm already here in australia for 3months visa.
> So i try to call the embassy even the health center but it took a while to contact them.
> After i sent them a message regarding my case that i am here in au.jan4 i recieved an email that i will undergo further test here in Tasmania.
> The best thing u do aussieboy is call the embassy in manila then ask further info about the payments.
> Also you need to wait 8weeks to have a case officer.anyway they will send you an email regarding that.always have a look to your email incase they will send you a mail.
> Goodluck aussieboy and also to your fiancee.!it will be fine


Actually i paid when we submitted in August 2012 and have done all the above, i was merely commenting on the amount that he paid at the VIA to see if it included the visa application fee, which it did.

About your lungs, while you are here (tassie) i would recommend that you go to a doctor for a check up including for TB. My exwife (filipino) got TB on a holiday back to Dumaguette (PH) and spent 2 months in hospital back in aust. because of it. Better to get treatment here than in PH, her sister died from "pneumonia" about 9 months before then in PH. It may be nothing but a dirty xray but i strongly recommend it. My exwife appeared healthy with the exception of an annoying dry cough, she was just lucky to have a good doctor who looked for TB. It is treatable. Just a warning better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## dunan

Sorry but this is the current costs as from of Dec 2012,,,,,Visa application fees thru VIA philippines is $2,060 app (95,300 pesos) VIA delivery costs are 900 pesos.

Thirteen days later we got medical notice to attend plus NSO request for new docs at the cost of 1.500 pesos, 

TB is treatable but it will take 6 months of treatment so add that on if that stops your visa grant.....

These r facts here in ph....


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> Sorry but this is the current costs as from of Dec 2012,,,,,Visa application fees thru VIA philippines is $2,060 app (95,300 pesos) VIA delivery costs are 900 pesos.
> 
> Thirteen days later we got medical notice to attend plus NSO request for new docs at the cost of 1.500 pesos,
> 
> TB is treatable but it will take 6 months of treatment so add that on if that stops your visa grant.....
> 
> These r facts here in ph....


Hi for anyone applying from 1 Jan 2013 (taken from immigration website). In a word OUCH ($620 increase)
Type of visa Charge
Lodged outside Australia
Partner (Subclass 309/100) 5a, 5b $2,680
Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) $2,680
Lodged in Australia
Partner (Subclass 820/801)
5a, 5b $3,975


----------



## blessed

Hi guys! Im booking my ticket to melbourne via qantas how strict are they with your carry-on luggage? Do they really implement 1 piece? Thank you po


----------



## Aussieboy07

Plus a laptop, if your like me you will have a large laptop case in which you can carry extra stuff like documents
Before you sign off with qantas (jetstar) you may want to look at Maylasian Airlines


----------



## kang

I'll be taking my Medical this week. Anyone who can suggest the best time to go to St. Luke's Extension Clinic?


----------



## dunan

Qantas is too expensive...my hubby always fly singapore,malaysian or cathay depending on the deals that r on offer....check into flightcentre in oz n get the current specials...


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> I'll be taking my Medical this week. Anyone who can suggest the best time to go to St. Luke's Extension Clinic?


Hello Kang,
I suggest go at the St Lukes as early as 7 am so u can finish it at 12 noon, too many applicant on the line...
cheers...


----------



## kang

allansarh said:


> Hello Kang,
> I suggest go at the St Lukes as early as 7 am so u can finish it at 12 noon, too many applicant on the line...
> cheers...


Thanks Allansarh


----------



## js8_may2009

Hi! How much is the Tourist Visa in Peso? I know they have increased already. I used to pay 5300pesos. I will ask someone to provide me the bank cheque that is why I need the amount so it will be in process soon. I believe the handling fee is 700 pesos now.Thank you!


----------



## tangerine

Hi everyone, just want to know if DIAC usually sends an email confirmation or lets you know that they have received your medical results? I did mine last October 2012, but I'm not sure if they were able to review it already. Do I need to check with the embassy? I'm not sure if a case officer has been assigned to my case. THanks


----------



## hanzyman

In my case they did not send an acknowledgement that my medicals have been received and I believe they really don't send out any acknowledgement regarding the receipt of the medical results.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Any additional document? How much did you pay? Was it per transaction with different documents? Or per document sent?


----------



## kulots

chrisb said:


> My wife applied on the exact same date.... still no visa
> Must definately be on the bottom of the pile


hi,chrisb!any news with your application?i followed up again last jan 9 and received an update today that my application is still on process.


----------



## tangerine

hanzyman said:


> In my case they did not send an acknowledgement that my medicals have been received and I believe they really don't send out any acknowledgement regarding the receipt of the medical results.


hi hanzyman, thanks for the response. did you send them an email to notify that you have done your medicals? I didnt send them any. was your visa granted already? thanks


----------



## chrisb

kulots said:


> hi,chrisb!any news with your application?i followed up again last jan 9 and received an update today that my application is still on process.


Hi!
My wife called them a few days ago, they said we have a case officer, and theres no request for additional documents or things like that. They seem to think she doesnt need an interview aswell. Sounds like were getting somewhere!


----------



## Majha23

Hello everyone! My fiancée n I have a problem with his police check from UAE. He worked there for less than a year and due to recession the company where he used to work shut down. So he had to go back to the Philippines. He left some credit cards debt... 
The problem is he tried to obtain a police check (certificate of good conduct) in June. But they couldn't release it because the bank where he owes the debt filed a record already... 

Now case officer is asking for that additional document.... We explained to the case officer about the situation and we even told her that we have the receipt to prove that we lodged an application already in June to get that police check. I knw its one of the standard procedure that they really need to sight the police check... 

In Dubai if u have any debts they won't give you a police check... Unlike here in oz they don't consider that as a criminal record. And also they don't even give u any letter or any piece of paper saying that u have a credit card debt in Dubai... They will just leave u hanging waiting for nothing... Even just a piece of paper to show the aust immigration.... 
And even we paid the credit card debt, we still need to hire a lawyer in Dubai to talk to bank to remove his record.... We won't be able to do that.... He only has 25 days now to submit the police check from UAE... 
What kind of law they have in Dubai??!! I will never never choose to live in any country rather than Australia... Australia is a fair go country... Sorry I'm just so mad n stress out right now... 
I'm giving birth in less than 4 weeks so i don't know what to do... 

I need suggestions/advices pls... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hanzyman

tangerine said:


> hi hanzyman, thanks for the response. did you send them an email to notify that you have done your medicals? I didnt send them any. was your visa granted already? thanks


No i didn't send any email to them, but if you really would want to be sure it won't hurt to send the embassy or the clinic an email to inquire. Yes fortunately my email has already been granted last December.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Majha23 said:


> Hello everyone! My fiancée n I have a problem with his police check from UAE. He worked there for less than a year and due to recession the company where he used to work shut down. So he had to go back to the Philippines. He left some credit cards debt...
> The problem is he tried to obtain a police check (certificate of good conduct) in June. But they couldn't release it because the bank where he owes the debt filed a record already...
> 
> Now case officer is asking for that additional document.... We explained to the case officer about the situation and we even told her that we have the receipt to prove that we lodged an application already in June to get that police check. I knw its one of the standard procedure that they really need to sight the police check...
> 
> In Dubai if u have any debts they won't give you a police check... Unlike here in oz they don't consider that as a criminal record. And also they don't even give u any letter or any piece of paper saying that u have a credit card debt in Dubai... They will just leave u hanging waiting for nothing... Even just a piece of paper to show the aust immigration....
> And even we paid the credit card debt, we still need to hire a lawyer in Dubai to talk to bank to remove his record.... We won't be able to do that.... He only has 25 days now to submit the police check from UAE...
> What kind of law they have in Dubai??!! I will never never choose to live in any country rather than Australia... Australia is a fair go country... Sorry I'm just so mad n stress out right now...
> I'm giving birth in less than 4 weeks so i don't know what to do...
> 
> I need suggestions/advices pls...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think you need to engage a migration lawyer, who may also be able to talk to bank to remove his record as well as advise how to negotiate with the embassy


----------



## Alhei

Hello everyone! i'm a newbie here  i just lodged our application last Nov 21 and had our medicals (w/ my baby) few days after that  hope everything will turn out well  Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## tangerine

Majha23 said:


> Hello everyone! My fiancée n I have a problem with his police check from UAE. He worked there for less than a year and due to recession the company where he used to work shut down. So he had to go back to the Philippines. He left some credit cards debt...
> The problem is he tried to obtain a police check (certificate of good conduct) in June. But they couldn't release it because the bank where he owes the debt filed a record already...
> 
> Now case officer is asking for that additional document.... We explained to the case officer about the situation and we even told her that we have the receipt to prove that we lodged an application already in June to get that police check. I knw its one of the standard procedure that they really need to sight the police check...
> 
> In Dubai if u have any debts they won't give you a police check... Unlike here in oz they don't consider that as a criminal record. And also they don't even give u any letter or any piece of paper saying that u have a credit card debt in Dubai... They will just leave u hanging waiting for nothing... Even just a piece of paper to show the aust immigration....
> And even we paid the credit card debt, we still need to hire a lawyer in Dubai to talk to bank to remove his record.... We won't be able to do that.... He only has 25 days now to submit the police check from UAE...
> What kind of law they have in Dubai??!! I will never never choose to live in any country rather than Australia... Australia is a fair go country... Sorry I'm just so mad n stress out right now...
> I'm giving birth in less than 4 weeks so i don't know what to do...
> 
> I need suggestions/advices pls...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Majha23, I understand your situation. I've heard of stories about the same thing. They're really strict with regards to a person having a bad credit history, more so if you left the country without paying your dues. I think the reason why they're doing this is that a lot of expat workers here use their cards extensively and when their visa expires, they just leave the country thinking they wouldn't have a record. I'm sorry but I think you may have to consult a lawyer regarding this case. Have you tried to look for an advocate who can represent your husband? Are you talking about one bank only or more?

Just wondering, if he worked in Dubai for less than a year, why is he still required to get a police cert? I thought this only applies for people who worked in another country for over 12 months. For police certificate, it takes only 3-4days to get it if you're cleared, valid for 3months. Hang in there, I'm sure something could be done. Does your husband know anybody in Dubai who could assist him with this?


----------



## tangerine

hanzyman said:


> No i didn't send any email to them, but if you really would want to be sure it won't hurt to send the embassy or the clinic an email to inquire. Yes fortunately my email has already been granted last December.


Thanks hanzyman  Wow congrats to you! Just curious, when did you apply for the visa? More than 3months now..my husband and I are still waiting for any updates.


----------



## hanzyman

I applied last July and got approved last week of November to be exact, so i waited around 5 months for the visa grant.


----------



## Majha23

tangerine said:


> Hi Majha23, I understand your situation. I've heard of stories about the same thing. They're really strict with regards to a person having a bad credit history, more so if you left the country without paying your dues. I think the reason why they're doing this is that a lot of expat workers here use their cards extensively and when their visa expires, they just leave the country thinking they wouldn't have a record. I'm sorry but I think you may have to consult a lawyer regarding this case. Have you tried to look for an advocate who can represent your husband? Are you talking about one bank only or more?
> 
> Just wondering, if he worked in Dubai for less than a year, why is he still required to get a police cert? I thought this only applies for people who worked in another country for over 12 months. For police certificate, it takes only 3-4days to get it if you're cleared, valid for 3months. Hang in there, I'm sure something could be done. Does your husband know anybody in Dubai who could assist him with this?


Sorry i put the wrong info... He worked there for more than a year, less than 2 yrs... His mum is working there, n she's going to try and talk to one of the police there tomorrow if she could get any letter from them stating that they can't release a police certificate for him... I don't know if our case officer would consider this letter... 
Do u think going to the Phil consulate in Dubai to ask for help would be ok?

Thanks for ur time Tangerine


----------



## tangerine

Majha23 said:


> Sorry i put the wrong info... He worked there for more than a year, less than 2 yrs... His mum is working there, n she's going to try and talk to one of the police there tomorrow if she could get any letter from them stating that they can't release a police certificate for him... I don't know if our case officer would consider this letter...
> Do u think going to the Phil consulate in Dubai to ask for help would be ok?
> 
> Thanks for ur time Tangerine


Yeah, she can try to do that and have that document translated to English. She could also try to consult a lawyer, although their fees here are so high. It's still worth giving a try so as not to delay your application. Not sure about the Phil. consulate, tried calling them before for some document queries but never spoke to anyone. Hope everything goes well with your application. God Bless.


----------



## chrisb

Quick question.... please help us!

RE: CFO

My wife is very near on being granted her spouse visa for australia. (we think anyway, its been over 4 months, could be any day now really).
I called the Philippine Embassy here in Australia (Perth) some months ago now, Told them of our situation (applying for spouse visa) and asked if we need to register our marriage with them. 
The guy on the phone said NO because thats only if she wants to change her name on her passport.... Well she doesnt want to do this (at the moment) So we left it at that.

Now the CFO is telling her that we need to register our marriage with them in order to attend this seminar. So ive got conflicting information here.
To register our marriage with the embassy in australia is alot of stuffing around and will cost us time. Because the want original/certified copies of everything, so mailing everything backward and forward from PH is time.

My question..

*Do we need to register our marriage at the Philippine Embassy in Australia in order to proceed with the CFO seminar and get the CFO sticker?*

Thanks everybody, were so unclear about everything right now.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Chris
I have not heard of registering the marriage here in Australia. You did of course provide the NSO marriage certificate to the Australian Embassy in Manila. I would have thought this is what the CFO are talking about. Hopefully someone with recent Philippine experience will reply as i am also interested in the response.


----------



## jayden18

hi does anyone know what lodgement date are the embassy assesing right now? their website update is still on dec. 13, 2012( assesing papers lodge on sept. 25,2012).


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Jayden
Try going to the timeline and search by philippines and look for when the latest CO was appointed for 309 or 300 as they both appear to be on the same timeline. Visa 309 has more applications, so may be a better starting point.


----------



## kulots

Hi, everyone! The embassy updated its processing/assessing of applications. As of January 16, they are assessing lodged applications on October 24, 2012. 

Oh my, my 309 visa application lodged Sept 19, 2012 was not yet granted. Does anybody who lodged their applications on or before this date already received their visas?

My application will mark its 4th month on the 19th, hoping for a good news by then.I followed up last january 9 and received a reply on the 11th from a visa processing officer answering on behalf of my case officer. She advised that their standard processing time is 4-6 months depending on the circumstance of the application. My CO will then correspond with me in due time. Until now, my "supposedly" CO haven't contacted me. 

Really praying for the good news this week!


----------



## cemrai

Hey I applied for 820/801 in April and got acknowledgement letter on 7th may 2012. Got email in August 2012 from case officer and after that never heard from them till now. Called them yesterday and they told me I got another case officer. I don't know what they doing and why are they so slow here in Melbourne


----------



## tangerine

kulots said:


> Hi, everyone! The embassy updated its processing/assessing of applications. As of January 16, they are assessing lodged applications on October 24, 2012.
> 
> Oh my, my 309 visa application lodged Sept 19, 2012 was not yet granted. Does anybody who lodged their applications on or before this date already received their visas?
> 
> My application will mark its 4th month on the 19th, hoping for a good news by then.I followed up last january 9 and received a reply on the 11th from a visa processing officer answering on behalf of my case officer. She advised that their standard processing time is 4-6 months depending on the circumstance of the application. My CO will then correspond with me in due time. Until now, my "supposedly" CO haven't contacted me.
> 
> Really praying for the good news this week!


This is good news kulots!  At least we can expect that our application is being reviewed already. I lodged mine last October 2012. Hoping for some good news as well.


----------



## FilAus

chrisb said:


> Quick question.... please help us!
> 
> RE: CFO
> 
> My wife is very near on being granted her spouse visa for australia. (we think anyway, its been over 4 months, could be any day now really).
> I called the Philippine Embassy here in Australia (Perth) some months ago now, Told them of our situation (applying for spouse visa) and asked if we need to register our marriage with them.
> The guy on the phone said NO because thats only if she wants to change her name on her passport.... Well she doesnt want to do this (at the moment) So we left it at that.
> 
> Now the CFO is telling her that we need to register our marriage with them in order to attend this seminar. So ive got conflicting information here.
> To register our marriage with the embassy in australia is alot of stuffing around and will cost us time. Because the want original/certified copies of everything, so mailing everything backward and forward from PH is time.
> 
> My question..
> 
> *Do we need to register our marriage at the Philippine Embassy in Australia in order to proceed with the CFO seminar and get the CFO sticker?*
> 
> Thanks everybody, were so unclear about everything right now.


Hi ChrisB,

If you got married in the Philippines you only need to present the original marriage contract and one copy on security paper from the NSO. I haven't posted enough messages here to paste the link so just type CFO PHILIPPINES in google. Hope this helps.


----------



## dbabie

Thanks GOd !my husbands visa was granted yesterday!

Date of application:may 21,2012
Place of application:manila philippines
CO assigned :SEpt.24,2012
Additonal docs:submitted sept.27,2012
Additional docs:refresh for medical dec.13,2012
VIsa granted:JAnuary 15,2012

I do follow up every 4 weeks and ask for update....


----------



## Cagayan de oro

Hi dbabie, Congrats...


----------



## wishful

dbabie said:


> Thanks GOd !my husbands visa was granted yesterday!
> 
> Date of application:may 21,2012
> Place of application:manila philippines
> CO assigned :SEpt.24,2012
> Additonal docs:submitted sept.27,2012
> Additional docs:refresh for medical dec.13,2012
> VIsa granted:JAnuary 15,2012
> 
> I do follow up every 4 weeks and ask for update....


Congrats dbabie! It's been quite a wait but it's worth it! Go, book him a flight NOW! You may want to book his flight through IOM (http://www.iom.int/cms/en/sites/iom/home/what-we-do/resettlement-assistance/concession-fares.html) which offers concession fares to migrants (e.g. increase in allowable check-in baggage). Just learned about this in CFO seminar yesterday; wish I've known this before I booked my flight.


----------



## dbabie

thanks cagayan de oro


----------



## dbabie

wishful said:


> Congrats dbabie! It's been quite a wait but it's worth it! Go, book him a flight NOW! You may want to book his flight through IOM (Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration) which offers concession fares to migrants (e.g. increase in allowable check-in baggage). Just learned about this in CFO seminar yesterday; wish I've known this before I booked my flight.


Thanks wishful..actually my husband is from Dubai.He will just book his ticket straight away to sydney.


----------



## Majha23

Hi guys! Just wondering about the CFO thing. Is that only for spouses or for fiancée as well. Thank u!


----------



## FilAus

Hi Majha23,

Yes, fiancee's also.


----------



## Majha23

FilAus said:


> Hi Majha23,
> 
> Yes, fiancee's also.


Thanks filaus. Even though we're both Filipinos? Sorry just making sure. Thank u!


----------



## Majha23

FilAus said:


> Hi Majha23,
> 
> Yes, fiancee's also.


Another question sorry... can my fiancée go to the CFO thing even he doesn't have his visa yet? Thanks


----------



## hanzyman

yes he can attend the seminar, but he won't get the certificate until he gets his visa.


----------



## js8_may2009

About the medical assessment, can one choose which hospital or clinic in Manila or in the Phils to get the medical testing? I learned that they'll give a panel of doctors. I will file my PMV in few weeks time as I am still here in Au then fly to manila.


----------



## Aussieboy07

kulots said:


> Hi, everyone! The embassy updated its processing/assessing of applications. As of January 16, they are assessing lodged applications on October 24, 2012.
> 
> Oh my, my 309 visa application lodged Sept 19, 2012 was not yet granted. Does anybody who lodged their applications on or before this date already received their visas?
> 
> My application will mark its 4th month on the 19th, hoping for a good news by then.I followed up last january 9 and received a reply on the 11th from a visa processing officer answering on behalf of my case officer. She advised that their standard processing time is 4-6 months depending on the circumstance of the application. My CO will then correspond with me in due time. Until now, my "supposedly" CO haven't contacted me.
> 
> Really praying for the good news this week!


Hi Kulots, good news that the CO says 4 to 6 months is the average. We lodged our 300 visa 22.08.12. I look at the timeline regularly and looks like they must nearly be finished processing the July applications


----------



## js8_may2009

This is why when I lodge mine. I will try not worry much in 3-4mos time since they should be doing well until they call you up for an additional documents or re-do medical testing.Anyway, if you feel that you have submitted all your documents in the checklist and was healthy during the medical testing, one shouldn't worry much as it won't help on yourself. Sorry I am just telling this to myself aloud as I will soon lodge mine the minute I arrive in Manila. I am excited and eager to get it out of the way so I can focus on our wedding plans next which I bet would be fun.


----------



## abc

js8_may2009 said:


> About the medical assessment, can one choose which hospital or clinic in Manila or in the Phils to get the medical testing? I learned that they'll give a panel of doctors. I will file my PMV in few weeks time as I am still here in Au then fly to manila.


You can choose if u in Manila either nationwide clinic located in Makati or st. Luke's Extension in Manila.By the way I've done mine in Nationwide clinic.Theres accredited clinic that will give it to you in via center once u lodge ur visa


----------



## js8_may2009

Thanks ABC! Now that cleared my mind.


----------



## js8_may2009

I just actually found their website---I would opt to go to St. Luke's Extension in Manila

Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic

For those who will just do their medical here is a good website for you.


----------



## abc

js8_may2009 said:


> I just actually found their website---I would opt to go to St. Luke's Extension in Manila
> 
> Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic
> 
> For those who will just do their medical here is a good website for you.


No worries ,,By the way which suburb are you?Im here in Queensland just an holiday visa


----------



## Majha23

hanzyman said:


> yes he can attend the seminar, but he won't get the certificate until he gets his visa.


Thanks for that hanzyman. =)


----------



## abc

dbabie said:


> Thanks GOd !my husbands visa was granted yesterday!
> 
> Date of application:may 21,2012
> Place of application:manila philippines
> CO assigned :SEpt.24,2012
> Additonal docs:submitted sept.27,2012
> Additional docs:refresh for medical dec.13,2012
> VIsa granted:JAnuary 15,2012
> 
> I do follow up every 4 weeks and ask for update....


Congrats dbabie ))


----------



## Jonacp

dbabie said:


> Thanks GOd !my husbands visa was granted yesterday!
> 
> Date of application:may 21,2012
> Place of application:manila philippines
> CO assigned :SEpt.24,2012
> Additonal docs:submitted sept.27,2012
> Additional docs:refresh for medical dec.13,2012
> VIsa granted:JAnuary 15,2012
> 
> I do follow up every 4 weeks and ask for update....


hello Dbabie congrats,,,


----------



## Aussieboy07

Wow an 8 month wait, you must be so happy it is now finalised. Was this a 309 visa and what additional docs were they after?


----------



## js8_may2009

On the form 47SP, Question 58 asks " When did you and your fiance(e) or partner commit ta a shared life together to the exclusion of all others"
Does this mean when one got engaged or when one decided to be girlfriend/ boyfriend?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Just go with boyfriend and girlfriend as long as it is a monogamous relationship. So obviously this is not your first date


----------



## sar_g

Hi guys,how're u all doing?
Had been reading posts for weeks and just decided to register.I'm so glad that this forum is very helpful to everyone and thanks to people who spend their time sharing their experiences and knowledge.
Me and my fiancee is planning to apply for 300 PMV. We' had been reading booklet 1 many times and reading posts everyday. We're finalizing all the requirements before we will lodge.
The thing is im just so nervous as maybe i will miss certain docs to be submitted,i always have the checklist with me all the time as it needs to be organized..i might be going crazy lol.
Any comments will be much appreciated..Thanks


----------



## mayan

hello there! Is there anyone here has lodged their application on the same week as mine? I applied mine last Dec 4 2012. 
Did you get any updates from them like getting your case officer.
thanks God Bless us all


----------



## sar_g

mayan said:


> hello there! Is there anyone here has lodged their application on the same week as mine? I applied mine last Dec 4 2012.
> Did you get any updates from them like getting your case officer.
> thanks God Bless us all


hi Mayan,

May i know what kind of visa did u apply?


----------



## mayan

hello sar_g its 309


----------



## sar_g

mayan said:


> hello sar_g its 309


oh ok goodluck to u...


----------



## mayan

sar_g said:


> oh ok goodluck to u...


you too, goodluck on your application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,how're u all doing?
> Had been reading posts for weeks and just decided to register.I'm so glad that this forum is very helpful to everyone and thanks to people who spend their time sharing their experiences and knowledge.
> Me and my fiancee is planning to apply for 300 PMV. We' had been reading booklet 1 many times and reading posts everyday. We're finalizing all the requirements before we will lodge.
> The thing is im just so nervous as maybe i will miss certain docs to be submitted,i always have the checklist with me all the time as it needs to be organized..i might be going crazy lol.
> Any comments will be much appreciated..Thanks


Yes the checklist is your friend, just make sure you have attended the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate. My Fiancee lodged her application at the VIA centre in Cebu (day after CFO) and it was not that expensive as well as having them check to make sure it is in order prior to the courier taking it to Manila. I paid for the visa here in Australia and emailed the receipt (the receipt is an email if you pay by credit card over the phone) to my fiancee who just printed it off and added to the documentation. We did this as it was safer to carry the receipt than money and could always just be reprinted. Remeber lots of cards (engagement), letters phone bills western union receipts, photos in different places and try and have some that include other family members in photos. The most important thing is just be honest from the beginning and you will have no trouble


----------



## markymouse

Hi guys.
I was wondering if u guys can help me.. as i really dont know wt to do..
My fiance is pregnant and shes due this april, we applied for a PMV on the 22nd of Nov 2012. All medical has been done and we're just waiting for it to be assigned to a CO, now my question is.. what happen if she gives birth before leaving Philippines and her visa was granted by then..Will she have to leave our child ? 

thanks guys..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorrry if i am stating the obvious but on her application did she say she was pregnant as i am sure that there must be a way for her to add her unborn child to the visa. Better to be up front and email the CO about her situation and pray the process the baby quicker. There are also financial incentives for having the baby here in Australia (approx $5,000). I have heard (don't know if fact or fiction) that the baby if born in the philippines can still be registered as an Australian as the father is Australia. Then she would simply wait until she could travel and take the baby with her. Maybe if you spoke to someone at Birth deaths and marriages or immigration in your city they may be able to answer this>

You may be lucky enough to have the visa sorted but the other thing you need to consider is how many weeks pregnant the airlines will allow for her to fly.


----------



## markymouse

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorrry if i am stating the obvious but on her application did she say she was pregnant as i am sure that there must be a way for her to add her unborn child to the visa. Better to be up front and email the CO about her situation and pray the process the baby quicker. There are also financial incentives for having the baby here in Australia (approx $5,000). I have heard (don't know if fact or fiction) that the baby if born in the philippines can still be registered as an Australian as the father is Australia. Then she would simply wait until she could travel and take the baby with her. Maybe if you spoke to someone at Birth deaths and marriages or immigration in your city they may be able to answer this>
> 
> You may be lucky enough to have the visa sorted but the other thing you need to consider is how many weeks pregnant the airlines will allow for her to fly.


Yeah, we did state on our application that she's pregnant. but my only concern is that does she have to leave on that day? or can we wait till we process the childs passport.?


----------



## jamesbrock

markymouse said:


> Yeah, we did state on our application that she's pregnant. but my only concern is that does she have to leave on that day? or can we wait till we process the childs passport.?


Page 47 of the Partner Migration booklet says this:

"Including a newborn child after you apply for a partner category visa

If a child is born to you and your partner after you have applied for your partner category visa, under migration law, your child will have automatically been included in your partner category visa application. However you should write to the office processing your visa application to tell them that the child has been born and include a certified copy of the birth certificate so that the decision maker knows that the child is also included in your visa application.

If your child was born overseas and the child's other parent was an Australian citizen at the time of the child's birth, the child may be eligible for registration as an Australian citizen by descent.

If your child was born in Australia, your child will have automatically been granted the same visas that you and your partner hold at the time of your child's birth. If the child's other parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth, the child may be an Australian citizen by birth."

Hope this alleviates some of your concern.


----------



## markymouse

jamesbrock said:


> Page 47 of the Partner Migration booklet says this:
> 
> "Including a newborn child after you apply for a partner category visa
> 
> If a child is born to you and your partner after you have applied for your partner category visa, under migration law, your child will have automatically been included in your partner category visa application. However you should write to the office processing your visa application to tell them that the child has been born and include a certified copy of the birth certificate so that the decision maker knows that the child is also included in your visa application.
> 
> If your child was born overseas and the child's other parent was an Australian citizen at the time of the child's birth, the child may be eligible for registration as an Australian citizen by descent.
> 
> If your child was born in Australia, your child will have automatically been granted the same visas that you and your partner hold at the time of your child's birth. If the child's other parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth, the child may be an Australian citizen by birth."
> 
> Hope this alleviates some of your concern.


thanks alot!! that explains everything i need to know!! =)) thank u soo much!


----------



## jamesbrock

markymouse said:


> thanks alot!! that explains everything i need to know!! =)) thank u soo much!


No problems. Happy to help!


----------



## tangerine

Hi Everyone!! Just want to share that my visa has been granted yesterday!! My husband & I are extremely happy. Finally, after 8 years of being together in a long distance relationship, we can finally settle down in one place. I was surprised that our visa got granted after 3months only. But, we both thank the Lord for this wonderful blessing. Here's our timeline (I don't know how to put it as signature).

From: Philippines
Applied: 12 Oct 2012
Applied From: Philippines
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Application: Paper
Medicals: 18 Oct 2012
Visa Granted: 18 Jan 2013

God Bless everyone!


----------



## jamesbrock

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just want to share that my visa has been granted yesterday!! My husband & I are extremely happy. Finally, after 8 years of being together in a long distance relationship, we can finally settle down in one place. I was surprised that our visa got granted after 3months only. But, we both thank the Lord for this wonderful blessing. Here's our timeline (I don't know how to put it as signature).
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 12 Oct 2012
> Applied From: Philippines
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application: Paper
> Medicals: 18 Oct 2012
> Visa Granted: 18 Jan 2013
> 
> God Bless everyone!


Great news indeed!


----------



## abc

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just want to share that my visa has been granted yesterday!! My husband & I are extremely happy. Finally, after 8 years of being together in a long distance relationship, we can finally settle down in one place. I was surprised that our visa got granted after 3months only. But, we both thank the Lord for this wonderful blessing. Here's our timeline (I don't know how to put it as signature).
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 12 Oct 2012
> Applied From: Philippines
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application: Paper
> Medicals: 18 Oct 2012
> Visa Granted: 18 Jan 2013
> 
> God Bless everyone!


Wow that's awsome) Congratz ,, Im hoping mine will be when I comeback


----------



## Aussieboy07

Congratulations after 8 years and of course the 3 month wait, there is going to be one great party when you 2 get together. I wish you well


----------



## tangerine

jamesbrock, abc & aussieboy07, thank you  yeah 8yrs of long distance was really tough. we were both teenagers when we met & started a relationship. now we're ready to start our married life together. Hope your visas will be granted soon. God bless


----------



## Alhei

Congrats tangerine! I just hope our visa will be grant as fast as yours  been in a long distance relationship for almost 6 years and we were married for 4 years already! i'll just keep my fingers crossed  goodluck and God bless!


----------



## tangerine

Alhei said:


> Congrats tangerine! I just hope our visa will be grant as fast as yours  been in a long distance relationship for almost 6 years and we were married for 4 years already! i'll just keep my fingers crossed  goodluck and God bless!


Hi Alhei, thank you  wow! for sure yours will be granted soon. btw, when did you apply for your visa?


----------



## Alhei

tangerine said:


> Hi Alhei, thank you  wow! for sure yours will be granted soon. btw, when did you apply for your visa?


Application was submitted on Nov 21st and had our medical 6 days after


----------



## wishful

Congrats tangerine! have you booked your flight already? I've learned from the CFO seminar of IOM (Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration) which provides travel assistance to immigrants. One attendee shared that he was able to get additional baggage allowance (from 23 kg to 46 kg) for free.

Just sharing, my fiancee and I arrived here in Melbourne earlier today! We still can't believe that were here finally together!


----------



## jamesbrock

Welcome to Melbourne wishful! You picked a beautiful day to arrive!


----------



## Majha23

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just want to share that my visa has been granted yesterday!! My husband & I are extremely happy. Finally, after 8 years of being together in a long distance relationship, we can finally settle down in one place. I was surprised that our visa got granted after 3months only. But, we both thank the Lord for this wonderful blessing. Here's our timeline (I don't know how to put it as signature).
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 12 Oct 2012
> Applied From: Philippines
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application: Paper
> Medicals: 18 Oct 2012
> Visa Granted: 18 Jan 2013
> 
> God Bless everyone!


Congratulations!!! So happy for u!!


----------



## dunan

Congrats....i did my medicals last week after applying dec14, we will also be living in melbourne, seems a few of us live there...


----------



## kulots

tangerine said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just want to share that my visa has been granted yesterday!! My husband & I are extremely happy. Finally, after 8 years of being together in a long distance relationship, we can finally settle down in one place. I was surprised that our visa got granted after 3months only. But, we both thank the Lord for this wonderful blessing. Here's our timeline (I don't know how to put it as signature).
> 
> From: Philippines
> Applied: 12 Oct 2012
> Applied From: Philippines
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application: Paper
> Medicals: 18 Oct 2012
> Visa Granted: 18 Jan 2013
> 
> God Bless everyone!


Congratulations, Tangerine!

Hope ours will be next...God bless!

Anyway, where will you stay in Australia?


----------



## shaoran

Gud day..!! Just want to ask how often did you send an email enquiry regarding the status of your application? Every week? Twice a month..?? Please advice. Thanks..!!


----------



## abc




----------



## Romulus

Hi all, first time poster, short time lurker hehehe. After some general advice regarding the amount of documentation required to satisfy immigration the relationship is genuine and on-going. We're going to lodge a PMV in Cebu in March.

I met my girlfriend when she came to Australia September last year, it was her first time abroad and she came here on a 3 month TV to see her sister. I met her in October, it was a chance meeting (call it fate) at a unit next to my work unit. I just so happened to walk it to see the owner and I saw her....the rest they say is history. I saw her until she left to go back to the Philippines at the end of November.

I went to Philippines in December for 10 days to see her and her family, I guess that visit just confirmed our commitment to eachother. I'm heading back again end of February for 8 days, and intent to travel every 8 weeks for a week or so to see her. It's got me stuffed how some of you are able to maintain your relationships without seeing your partners for such long time. I envy you!

So my question relates to the amount of evidence required to submit. I have all our sms texts which I was able to get off my phone, along with the messages from Facebook. I suspect I have a couple of hundred pages of txt and FB transcripts. I also have 6 statutory declarations from our friends and family, along with photos, receipts for flights, accommodation, gifts etc..... Should I submit all the transcripts I have or maybe select a one month period. I'm concerned they may think we have too much information....

Our case should be simple (I will have my divorce certificate early February) NOIM will be issued before I depart for Cebu end of February, she's never been married, we both have good jobs, no criminal records, no children so we're hoping we can get our Visa granted in breakneck speed. We intend to marry as soon as she arrives here.

I appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## somerandom

still waiting for my wife visa to approve, been waiting 6 months to receive a final document (non-conviction from lebanon where she had worked at her friends shop for 2 years before relocating back to phil. some years ago.)

my timeline is at the bottom of this post


----------



## somerandom

Romulus said:


> After some general advice regarding the amount of documentation required to satisfy immigration the relationship is genuine and on-going. We're going to lodge a PMV in Cebu in March.


more documents to supply is better, most likely they will ask you for additional documents that they want you to supply eitherway


----------



## tangerine

kulots said:


> Congratulations, Tangerine!
> 
> Hope ours will be next...God bless!
> 
> Anyway, where will you stay in Australia?


Thanks everyone! 

Hi Kulots, I'll be staying in Brisbane. How about you? There are a lot of people going to Melbourne or Sydney here. God Bless


----------



## tangerine

wishful said:


> Congrats tangerine! have you booked your flight already? I've learned from the CFO seminar of IOM (Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration) which provides travel assistance to immigrants. One attendee shared that he was able to get additional baggage allowance (from 23 kg to 46 kg) for free.
> 
> Just sharing, my fiancee and I arrived here in Melbourne earlier today! We still can't believe that were here finally together!


Thanks wishful! This is really helpful. Just want to confirm, do I still need to attend the CFO's guidance and counseling session even if my hubby is also Filipino (Aus. citizen) ?  About the additional baggage allowance, I'd really need that. Thank you for the link wishful


----------



## Aussieboy07

Romulus said:


> Hi all, first time poster, short time lurker
> I went to Philippines in December for 10 days to see her and her family, I guess that visit just confirmed our commitment to eachother. I'm heading back again end of February for 8 days, and intent to travel every 8 weeks for a week or so to see her.
> So my question relates to the amount of evidence required to submit. I have all our sms texts which I was able to get off my phone, along with the messages from Facebook. I suspect I have a couple of hundred pages of txt and FB transcripts. I also have 6 statutory declarations from our friends and family, along with photos, receipts for flights, accommodation, gifts etc..... Should I submit all the transcripts I have or maybe select a one month period. I'm concerned they may think we have too much information....
> 
> Our case should be simple (I will have my divorce certificate early February) NOIM will be issued before I depart for Cebu end of February, she's never been married, we both have good jobs, no criminal records, no children so we're hoping we can get our Visa granted in breakneck speed. We intend to marry as soon as she arrives here.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


When dealing with the embassy there is no such things as too much proof of the relationship. So send it all, I have frequently read here where supporting documentation weighs 2 kilos or more. A good tip is also write on the back of the photos eg, fiancee, me, mum and dad. So they can see your interactinbg with her family as well as her.

This is how we submitted the documentation, it is good as they check application prior to sending to embassy. Just walk in
Documents may be submitted in person at the Visa Information and Application Centre (VIA Centre) in Cebu at Unit 1004-B, 10/F Keppel Center, Samar Loop cor. Cardinal Rosales Ave, Cebu Business Park, Cebu City.

The Centre opening hours for submission of documents are: 8:30am to 4:00pm, Monday to Friday and 8:00am to 11:30am, Saturday.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*share your experience*



tangerine said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Hi Kulots, I'll be staying in Brisbane. How about you? There are a lot of people going to Melbourne or Sydney here. God Bless


Hi Tangerine
Brisbane is the best city not that i am biased or anything. I would love to read your story from time of recieving visa approval. IE What happens then?? Give us all something to dream about


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> When dealing with the embassy there is no such things as too much proof of the relationship. So send it all, I have frequently read here where supporting documentation weighs 2 kilos or more. A good tip is also write on the back of the photos eg, fiancee, me, mum and dad. So they can see your interactinbg with her family as well as her.
> 
> This is how we submitted the documentation, it is good as they check application prior to sending to embassy. Just walk in
> Documents may be submitted in person at the Visa Information and Application Centre (VIA Centre) in Cebu at Unit 1004-B, 10/F Keppel Center, Samar Loop cor. Cardinal Rosales Ave, Cebu Business Park, Cebu City.
> 
> The Centre opening hours for submission of documents are: 8:30am to 4:00pm, Monday to Friday and 8:00am to 11:30am, Saturday.


Thanks Aussieboy. As I thought it's probably better to supply as much as possible then have them request more information.

My girlfriend has already been to Keppel Centre to enquire what the requirements are. She said they were very helpful.

So we will submit our application on 1 or 2 March and join the que.


----------



## tangerine

Romulus said:


> Hi all, first time poster, short time lurker hehehe. After some general advice regarding the amount of documentation required to satisfy immigration the relationship is genuine and on-going. We're going to lodge a PMV in Cebu in March.
> 
> I met my girlfriend when she came to Australia September last year, it was her first time abroad and she came here on a 3 month TV to see her sister. I met her in October, it was a chance meeting (call it fate) at a unit next to my work unit. I just so happened to walk it to see the owner and I saw her....the rest they say is history. I saw her until she left to go back to the Philippines at the end of November.
> 
> I went to Philippines in December for 10 days to see her and her family, I guess that visit just confirmed our commitment to eachother. I'm heading back again end of February for 8 days, and intent to travel every 8 weeks for a week or so to see her. It's got me stuffed how some of you are able to maintain your relationships without seeing your partners for such long time. I envy you!
> 
> So my question relates to the amount of evidence required to submit. I have all our sms texts which I was able to get off my phone, along with the messages from Facebook. I suspect I have a couple of hundred pages of txt and FB transcripts. I also have 6 statutory declarations from our friends and family, along with photos, receipts for flights, accommodation, gifts etc..... Should I submit all the transcripts I have or maybe select a one month period. I'm concerned they may think we have too much information....
> 
> Our case should be simple (I will have my divorce certificate early February) NOIM will be issued before I depart for Cebu end of February, she's never been married, we both have good jobs, no criminal records, no children so we're hoping we can get our Visa granted in breakneck speed. We intend to marry as soon as she arrives here.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


Hi Romulus, long distance relationship is hard work. my husband and i have been on this kind of set-up for 8 years. it's been tough but he makes sure he sees me 2-3 times a year. i was still a teenager when we started a relationship, so we had to wait for the right time to get married. Anyway, as long as both of you stay committed to each other, everything will be fine.  how long have you & your fiance been in a relationship?

Regarding the documents, you need to select only the important chat, FB or email transcripts. Select only 1-2 transcripts per month. You might also want to include copies of your phone bills, some letters / parcel receipts sent to her via snail mail (if there's any), pictures of you & your fiance with family & friends (we labeled each of them so they know who we are with), hotel receipts, flight confirmation (with your names on it). We also sent our wedding invitation, missalatte (church wedding) & i think 5 pages of A4 size photo paper with selected engagement & wedding pictures in it. Good luck on your application.


----------



## tangerine

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Tangerine
> Brisbane is the best city not that i am biased or anything. I would love to read your story from time of recieving visa approval. IE What happens then?? Give us all something to dream about


Hi Aussieboy07, that's good to know. I've stayed in Brisbane for a month a couple of years back. I was there only to see my husband. It was a nice place indeed.  I'm excited to see it again soon. Are you from Melbourne as well?

I am currently working in UAE so once I've found a replacement for my position and done with the resignation paper works, I'll head to Manila then to BNE. If I could just pack up & leave, I would've done that, but I need at least a month to do these things.  More so, my family's here so I'm taking this opportunity to spend more time with them before we part ways.


----------



## Romulus

I met my girlfriend late October 2012, saw her for the remainder of her time in Australia. 3 weeks after she left to go back to Philippines I went across to see her. I spent 10 days with her and her family (5 days just her and me in Cebu). I haven't known her long but something just clicked when we met....what do they call it - love at first sight for both of us 

Got a fair idea on the amount of documentation I'll be providing now, I doubt they'll request anything futher from me. I'll also supply a Police Clearance, Notice of Assessment from the tax department for the last two financial years along with the other documentation as outlined in the brochure.

I would assume a PMV would be easier and faster to process than a Spouse/Partner Visa. My reasoning is if the relationship doesn't work out or a wedding is not held within 9 months of a prospective partner coming over she'd simply have to go back. I would imagine it is more difficult trying to substantiate a Partner Visa if one of the partners is living abroad.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Nomi*



Romulus said:


> Thanks Aussieboy. As I thought it's probably better to supply as much as possible then have them request more information.
> 
> My girlfriend has already been to Keppel Centre to enquire what the requirements are. She said they were very helpful.
> 
> So we will submit our application on 1 or 2 March and join the que.


What are you referring to when you say NOMI and is it for her or you?


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> What are you referring to when you say NOMI and is it for her or you?


NOIM - Notice of Intention to Marry - that's a requirement for the PMV. As soon as the divorce certificate is granted I am seeing a marriage celebrant to arrange one. Really, it's a tentative date only, I'm sure we'll get married before the date on the Visa application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL i must be getting Alzhiemers disease, yes i have done it (instant relief). In Brisbane there is a Filipino church and the pastor (Filipino) there does them. The fastest PMV I have seen is 3 months, the average is around 4 to 5 months at the moment.


----------



## Romulus

We're fortunate enough to know a Father here in Perth who's a cousin of my girlfriend and her sister. He's said he will issue the NOIM as soon as he has seen my divorce certificate.

I did read 3-5 months processing time if the case is straight forward and submitted as 'decision ready', we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I would assume a PMV would be easier and faster to process than a Spouse/Partner Visa. My reasoning is if the relationship doesn't work out or a wedding is not held within 9 months of a prospective partner coming over she'd simply have to go back. I would imagine it is more difficult trying to substantiate a Partner Visa if one of the partners is living abroad.[/QUOTE]

I agree with you that visa 300 is simpler to do but not faster to process. Though the 309 is no more difficult to prove, marriage in PH involves quite a bit more than here in Oz. PH has seminars re: family planning, plus some nosy social worker from city hall who just wants the chismas (gossip) and if your really unlucky you also get the church elder. aaahhhh

In theory if it does not work out you are correct she just returns to PH and that is the last you hear of her.


----------



## Majha23

The CFO seminar thing in manila starts at 2 pm. So what is the best time to be there? Thank you!


----------



## Aussieboy07

I have no idea but if it is anything like Cebu, i hope you have an alarm clock good luck, i am curious to learn this as well


----------



## Majha23

Aussieboy07 said:


> I have no idea but if it is anything like Cebu, i hope you have an alarm clock good luck, i am curious to learn this as well


Coz my fiancée rang them (cfo) and the person that he spoke to said that a lot of people started lining up as early as 6am...


----------



## sar_g

Hi Aussieboy07 ,
Thank you for giving helpful ideas really do appreciated it.I was wondering what u said about attending the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate,.We are planning to just walk-in and lodge at VIA centre Cebu or Manila (haven't decided where yet),as far as what i've read there's no certificate of the CFO seminar on the checklist,i'm not sure if this is what u mean?.,correct me if i'm wrong but if this certificate is one of those that i have to lodge then i don't want to miss it.
We are planning to apply on 1st week of Feb. and i don't want to miss anything so any advises and ideas would really help a lot..Thank u


----------



## sar_g

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes the checklist is your friend, just make sure you have attended the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate. My Fiancee lodged her application at the VIA centre in Cebu (day after CFO) and it was not that expensive as well as having them check to make sure it is in order prior to the courier taking it to Manila. I paid for the visa here in Australia and emailed the receipt (the receipt is an email if you pay by credit card over the phone) to my fiancee who just printed it off and added to the documentation. We did this as it was safer to carry the receipt than money and could always just be reprinted. Remeber lots of cards (engagement), letters phone bills western union receipts, photos in different places and try and have some that include other family members in photos. The most important thing is just be honest from the beginning and you will have no trouble


Hi Aussieboy07 ,
Thank you for giving helpful ideas really do appreciated it.I was wondering what u said about attending the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate,.We are planning to just walk-in and lodge at VIA centre Cebu or Manila (haven't decided where yet),as far as what i've read there's no certificate of the CFO seminar on the checklist,i'm not sure if this is what u mean?.,correct me if i'm wrong but if this certificate is one of those that i have to lodge then i don't want to miss it.
We are planning to apply on 1st week of Feb. and i don't want to miss anything so any advises and ideas would really help a lot..Thank u


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> We're fortunate enough to know a Father here in Perth who's a cousin of my girlfriend and her sister. He's said he will issue the NOIM as soon as he has seen my divorce certificate.
> 
> I did read 3-5 months processing time if the case is straight forward and submitted as 'decision ready', we'll just wait and see.


Hi Romulus,
Me and fiancee are gathering all the documents at the moment.He's from Perth as well and still looking for a celebrant for NOIM,would that be ok with you if i can get his (Father) address if in case my fiancee can't find one?if that's ok..thanks


----------



## js8_may2009

In 47SP, DID YOU ENTER THIS RELATIONSHIP WITH YOUR FIANCE OR PARTNER WITHOUT ANY FORCE OR COERCION?

Why would they put trick questions in the form?


----------



## Aussieboy07

*regrets*



js8_may2009 said:


> In 47SP, DID YOU ENTER THIS RELATIONSHIP WITH YOUR FIANCE OR PARTNER WITHOUT ANY FORCE OR COERCION?
> 
> Why would they put trick questions in the form?


It is no trick question, in some countries/religions where they have arranged marriages there is a lot of coercion/force place upon people to marry. This often comes from their family memebers, so i guess the question is to give them a chance to not be shipped off to Australia to marry some stranger.


----------



## hanzyman

Majha23 said:


> The CFO seminar thing in manila starts at 2 pm. So what is the best time to be there? Thank you!


When i did my CFO I was there around 12pm and I was able to attend the seminar. Some were even there later than me and they were still able to get in.


----------



## JustJoie

Hello there everyone!
I'm new here and been reading informative posts, and THANKS to the contributors. 

Me and my Australian husband got married last Sept 17, 2012, we are trying to comply all the requirements, and my concern as of the moment is when will be the marriage contract be available on our NSO office?
Does anyone here got an idea?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## dunan

If you go to US Visa Specialists there is all the info there re what docs you need n timetable.

In Cebu i was there at 6.30am n there were a few waiting. They will allow only 12 in so best you arrive early esp if you live some distance away. A girl came from Sariago stayed in a hotel overnite so not to miss out...


----------



## tangerine

JustJoie said:


> Hello there everyone!
> I'm new here and been reading informative posts, and THANKS to the contributors.
> 
> Me and my Australian husband got married last Sept 17, 2012, we are trying to comply all the requirements, and my concern as of the moment is when will be the marriage contract be available on our NSO office?
> Does anyone here got an idea?
> Thanks in Advance


Hello JustJoie, we got our marriage cert in 1 1/2 months after marriage but we went to the LCRO office to have it expedited. They forwarded our marriage contract to NSO 2weeks after filing. After requesting to NSO, we waited for 3weeks before the NSO marriage cert could be released. I don't know why it took that much time for them to generate the record. Anyway, did you file the marriage contract in the LCRO within metro manila or the province?


----------



## JustJoie

Hi Tangerine! 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Majha23

hanzyman said:


> When i did my CFO I was there around 12pm and I was able to attend the seminar. Some were even there later than me and they were still able to get in.


Thanks hanzyman for the info


----------



## JustJoie

tangerine said:


> Hello JustJoie, we got our marriage cert in 1 1/2 months after marriage but we went to the LCRO office to have it expedited. They forwarded our marriage contract to NSO 2weeks after filing. After requesting to NSO, we waited for 3weeks before the NSO marriage cert could be released. I don't know why it took that much time for them to generate the record. Anyway, did you file the marriage contract in the LCRO within metro manila or the province?


Thanks much Tangerine 

Yup, registered in Manila City hall.
Got married in there too.
But due to my job I had to be in Davao (which is my hometown),
That's why I wasn't able to do the follow up for the transmittal thing.
I'm just hoping it's available nowadays.


----------



## Romulus

sar_g said:


> Hi Romulus,
> Me and fiancee are gathering all the documents at the moment.He's from Perth as well and still looking for a celebrant for NOIM,would that be ok with you if i can get his (Father) address if in case my fiancee can't find one?if that's ok..thanks


Once the divorce certificate and NOIM has been issued I'll send you a message


----------



## Aussieboy07

*CFO seminar*



sar_g said:


> Hi Aussieboy07 ,
> Thank you for giving helpful ideas really do appreciated it.I was wondering what u said about attending the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate,.We are planning to just walk-in and lodge at VIA centre Cebu or Manila (haven't decided where yet),as far as what i've read there's no certificate of the CFO seminar on the checklist,i'm not sure if this is what u mean?.,correct me if i'm wrong but if this certificate is one of those that i have to lodge then i don't want to miss it.
> We are planning to apply on 1st week of Feb. and i don't want to miss anything so any advises and ideas would really help a lot..Thank u


Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

CFO = Commision for Filipinos Overseas

Make your life easy do the seminar 1 or 2 days before you lodge your application. The seminar is a requirement so do it upfront. In Cebu, you need to be there around 6am as they only take 12 people for the seminar. If you are travelling from a province like Dumaguette, go the night before and physically locate the CFO office as it is a bit hard to find and be there the next morning definitely by 6am (not filipino time or you will miss out). You will meet lots of other ladies there doing the same thing. Once you have the necessary seminar stamps then lodge your application, that will be the next day as it is not possible to do both in 1 day. Make sure you take lots of photocopies of the requirements. There are many stories about how tough the nuns are in asking very personal questions in Cebu. I know a few people who went to Cebu CFO and there was no problem.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Commission on Filipinos Overseas

woops the other one did not work well so go to this web site and the click on "Filipino Spouses and Partners of Foreign National"

This is the seminar that you will hear a lot of the ladies sharing stories about the personal questions etc


----------



## grazzie

JustJoie said:


> Hello there everyone!
> I'm new here and been reading informative posts, and THANKS to the contributors.
> 
> Me and my Australian husband got married last Sept 17, 2012, we are trying to comply all the requirements, and my concern as of the moment is when will be the marriage contract be available on our NSO office?
> Does anyone here got an idea?
> Thanks in Advance


Hi mine I got it in 3 weeks time... Just keep follow up on it&#128522;


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> Once the divorce certificate and NOIM has been issued I'll send you a message


Thanks Romulus...good luck on your application


----------



## Marianina

*Cfo*



sar_g said:


> Hi Aussieboy07 ,
> Thank you for giving helpful ideas really do appreciated it.I was wondering what u said about attending the CFO seminar and lodge the certificate,.We are planning to just walk-in and lodge at VIA centre Cebu or Manila (haven't decided where yet),as far as what i've read there's no certificate of the CFO seminar on the checklist,i'm not sure if this is what u mean?.,correct me if i'm wrong but if this certificate is one of those that i have to lodge then i don't want to miss it.
> We are planning to apply on 1st week of Feb. and i don't want to miss anything so any advises and ideas would really help a lot..Thank u


Hi sar_g,

Just to clarify, the CFO certificate (and label) is not a requirement of the DIAC. It is a requirement of the Philippine government for all spouses, partners and fiancees of foreign nationals departing the country on partner visa.

You may choose to attend the CFO seminar after lodging your application 
(1) while waiting for your visa to be granted, but you will have to return for them to affix the CFO label to your passport upon visa grant, 
or 
(2) after you receive your grant letter so that you get both certificate and label on that same day.

By the way, in Manila, the nuns are no longer involved in counselling; I don't know if the same holds true in Cebu.

For more information, please refer to a thread started by chrisb about a week ago, entitled CFO-Philippines.

~ Nina


----------



## sar_g

Aussieboy07 said:


> Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> CFO = Commision for Filipinos Overseas
> 
> Make your life easy do the seminar 1 or 2 days before you lodge your application. The seminar is a requirement so do it upfront. In Cebu, you need to be there around 6am as they only take 12 people for the seminar. If you are travelling from a province like Dumaguette, go the night before and physically locate the CFO office as it is a bit hard to find and be there the next morning definitely by 6am (not filipino time or you will miss out). You will meet lots of other ladies there doing the same thing. Once you have the necessary seminar stamps then lodge your application, that will be the next day as it is not possible to do both in 1 day. Make sure you take lots of photocopies of the requirements. There are many stories about how tough the nuns are in asking very personal questions in Cebu. I know a few people who went to Cebu CFO and there was no problem.


Thanks Aussieboy07,you've been helpful!


----------



## sar_g

Marianina said:


> Hi sar_g,
> 
> Just to clarify, the CFO certificate (and label) is not a requirement of the DIAC. It is a requirement of the Philippine government for all spouses, partners and fiancees of foreign nationals departing the country on partner visa.
> 
> You may choose to attend the CFO seminar after lodging your application
> (1) while waiting for your visa to be granted, but you will have to return for them to affix the CFO label to your passport upon visa grant,
> or
> (2) after you receive your grant letter so that you get both certificate and label on that same day.
> 
> By the way, in Manila, the nuns are no longer involved in counselling; I don't know if the same holds true in Cebu.
> 
> For more information, please refer to a thread started by chrisb about a week ago, entitled CFO-Philippines.
> 
> ~ Nina


Hi Nina,

So it means that CFO seminar can be done before or after lodging?Thanks


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> CFO = Commision for Filipinos Overseas
> 
> Make your life easy do the seminar 1 or 2 days before you lodge your application. The seminar is a requirement so do it upfront. In Cebu, you need to be there around 6am as they only take 12 people for the seminar. If you are travelling from a province like Dumaguette, go the night before and physically locate the CFO office as it is a bit hard to find and be there the next morning definitely by 6am (not filipino time or you will miss out). You will meet lots of other ladies there doing the same thing. Once you have the necessary seminar stamps then lodge your application, that will be the next day as it is not possible to do both in 1 day. Make sure you take lots of photocopies of the requirements. There are many stories about how tough the nuns are in asking very personal questions in Cebu. I know a few people who went to Cebu CFO and there was no problem.


My girlfriend went to Keppel Building in CEbu a couple of weeks ago to attend the CFO seminar. They were not interested in her attending the seminar until after the Visa application had been lodged. Likewise with the medical, she was told not to have it done until it was requested of her.


----------



## Aussieboy07

The reason i say do it before you lodge your application, is because i witnessed someone being denied a completion certificate at the CFO. I think it had something to do with the age difference, he was at least 30 years her senior and she was 18yrs old (her age i am definite, but not sure of his). Lots of tears and yelling


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Romulus
Yes you have to wait for the embassy to request the medical and i know my fiancee went 21.08.13 to CFO got certificate/stamp and then lodged the application. I am aware of many people doing it this way in Cebu especially if they are travelling from the provinces.So i wonder if this is something new they are doing or had they just filled their quota of 12 for the day your GF went


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops 21.08.12 getting a bit ahead of myself


----------



## js8_may2009

How to pay for an overseas applicant (paying for PMV)? My partner does not have a credit card but only debit card and it says in the website that one has to pay in person if it is debit card. Can one just pay through phone? Then email us the receipt and submit it with my papers? Thanks!


----------



## JustJoie

grazzie said:


> Hi mine I got it in 3 weeks time... Just keep follow up on it?


Hi grazzie!
Wow! That's quite fast 
Will do follow up.


----------



## Marianina

sar_g said:


> Hi Nina,
> 
> So it means that CFO seminar can be done before or after lodging?Thanks


sar_g, it's usually done AFTER lodging.

(Aussieboy, I see where you're coming from. Now you've added another complicated angle  to our already complicated visa app processing.  )

Good luck!


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> The reason i say do it before you lodge your application, is because i witnessed someone being denied a completion certificate at the CFO. I think it had something to do with the age difference, he was at least 30 years her senior and she was 18yrs old (her age i am definite, but not sure of his). Lots of tears and yelling


30 years age difference.....no wonder they may have had complications. Immigration department in Australia is cracking down hard on 'child bride' applications. Thailand is definitely on the radar with DIAC.


----------



## Marianina

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Romulus
> Yes you have to wait for the embassy to request the medical and i know my fiancee went 21.08.13 to CFO got certificate/stamp and then lodged the application. I am aware of many people doing it this way in Cebu especially if they are travelling from the provinces.So i wonder if this is something new they are doing or had they just filled their quota of 12 for the day your GF went


Aussieboy, I think I now know what is causing some confusion around this CFO requirement.

If the Filipina is a first time passport applicant, the Department of Foreign Affairs now requires her to attend the CFO guidance and counselling seminar because it is a pre-requisite to her passport's processing. (A Filipina who already has a passport can proceed to visa lodgement and then attend to the CFO requirements afterwards.) However, there is a separate CFO label/sticker which will only be issued to her upon presentation of the visa grant letter. Your fiancee may have been given the guidance counselling (GC) cert now, but she will have to go back for the CFO label/sticker. Kindly verify that she has *both *GC certificate and CFO label/sticker because she may not be allowed to depart from the Philippines even if she has been granted the visa.

~ Nina

P.S. If a couple has an age gap issue, your suggestion to proceed to the CFO as a first step (even before visa application lodgement) is quite logical.


----------



## Aussieboy07

js8_may2009 said:


> How to pay for an overseas applicant (paying for PMV)? My partner does not have a credit card but only debit card and it says in the website that one has to pay in person if it is debit card. Can one just pay through phone? Then email us the receipt and submit it with my papers? Thanks!


I paid on the phone with my debit card but it is a visa card as well (but definitely not a credit card) i forwarded the receipt to my fiancee as it was emailed to me. She printed it off and took it with her tothe VIA


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Nina
Yes you got it 1, the following is how the day will go

CFO is SMEF-COW office located at # 60 3/f Ayaay Arcade Mango Ave. Cebu City.
Others documents needed: (Michael and I)
passport
2 valid i'ds 
birth certificate
pictures together
payment php 250.00

at 9.30am we started the speaker informed ud about the purpose of the seminar ( culture differences, lifestyle, norms and traditions of foreigners. along the way we can ask questions on how we will handle and cope each other differences. until 12noon. Break time one hour we back around 1pm for briefing each of us are called according to country of destination for the short briefing. We are 6 persons for Australia very quick information about What to do, what to bring when travelling to australia. Until 2pm to 3pm one on one counciling with the guidance counselor They will ask the positive and negative aspect of my partner. After an hour i already get the certicate of participation Phocopy it in 3 copies then proceed directly to old DFA to get the Counseling Certificate and pay php 400php.


----------



## allansarh

OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
God Bless everyone keep praying..


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Wow!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Marianina

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


CONGRATULATIONS, SARAH! Very, very happy for you and Allan.

~ Nina


----------



## kulots

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Congratulations, allansarh!

Praying hard that ours will be granted next!!


----------



## Romulus

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Well done. That's just over a 4 month turn around time. You must be stoked! Congratulations.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Allansarah
Congratulations, your lives can now be taken off hold.

Can i ask were you required to provide any additional documents? or was it just straight forward


----------



## IMkddj

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Congrats to you! )


----------



## wishful

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


congrats allansarh!!!


----------



## wishful

Happy Australia Day everyone!


----------



## Shahid82

Happy Australia everyone.oh my god u r such lucky person grant visa. We are wating since last year June.any good wishes.....xx

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## allansarh

First of all Happy Australia Day to Everyone...
To: Majha23, Ate Nina, Kulots, Romulus, Aussieboy, Imkddj, Wishful...Thank you so much for the helpful info you shared in this forum.
To those still waiting for their visa just keep praying and be patient it will come in the right time.
@Aussieboy the C.O ask add. doc is my B.C.only then nothing else
Thanks everyone and God Bless...


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> First of all Happy Australia Day to Everyone...
> To: Majha23, Ate Nina, Kulots, Romulus, Aussieboy, Imkddj, Wishful...Thank you so much for the helpful info you shared in this forum.
> To those still waiting for their visa just keep praying and be patient it will come in the right time.
> @Aussieboy the C.O ask add. doc is my B.C.only then nothing else
> Thanks everyone and God Bless...


Happy Australia Day! When are u coming here in oz? N wer abouts are u staying?


----------



## allansarh

Majha23 said:


> Happy Australia Day! When are u coming here in oz? N wer abouts are u staying?


Hi Majha,
Probably on the first of march 'bcoz i need to go home to my province and settle everything our properties..i'll be in Sydney.Wer u in OZ?


----------



## champagne

Hi guys! Congratulations to those applicant that got their visa already.. 

I'm happy for them and at the same time frustrated and annoyed on how the embassy process our applications.. we applied earlier than other applicants but their applications are being processed and finalised ahead of us.. more than four months and still counting, we haven't received or heard anything from a CO! 2 weeks ago I've emailed them to follow up on my boyfriend's pmv application and up until now they haven't responded but I know they've received my email as I have received an automated email about receiving it. Last Dec when I ask if we already have a CO, they gave me our CO's name but still nothing from them..


----------



## 4everblue

Hi guys, we will lodge our Spouse Visa app this February and i would like to verify if do we really need to fill up the Statutory Declaration-Partner Visa(Applicant) form found in immi site? if yes what will i tick on question no. 3 (That husband and I (a.) Live Together or; (b) live separately and apart permanently)?

Thank u in advance.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I had to think about his before responding but i guess there could be a variety of reasons why one application is processed faster. It could be the experience and diligence of an individual case officer which allows some applications to process faster than other. The case officer assigned to you may be on sick or recreational leave and your application just awaits their return as caseloads remain with 1 case officer. I have come to the realization that i have no control and just accept that all i can do is watch the grass grow (which appears to be faster than the processing of my application) until the embassy contacts me. I guess what helps me is the Embassy's advertised processing time is between 6 to 9 months, so i am still on track


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> Hi Majha,
> Probably on the first of march 'bcoz i need to go home to my province and settle everything our properties..i'll be in Sydney.Wer u in OZ?


Hi, allansarh! I live in south west Sydney...


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Hi allansarh! Congratz on your visa grant!!!


----------



## allansarh

Majha23 said:


> Hi, allansarh! I live in south west Sydney...


Hi majha,
where about in south west? im at Merrylands NSW..are u familiar with that place?
Thanks and God Bless..


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh! Congratz on your visa grant!!!


Thanks jajp....
Where u in OZ?


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> Hi majha,
> where about in south west? im at Merrylands NSW..are u familiar with that place?
> Thanks and God Bless..


Hi again! I live in Moorebank. Yeah it's not that far from here just 20mins drive i think... We should meet up one day if ur not busy =)


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Thanks jajp....
> Where u in OZ?


Hi allansarh! I'm from Campsie NSW. =)


----------



## allansarh

Majha23 said:


> Hi again! I live in Moorebank. Yeah it's not that far from here just 20mins drive i think... We should meet up one day if ur not busy =)


Hello Majha,
Ok we can do that if your not busy too...i'll be going there on first of march..just keep in touch here in forum..
Thanks & God Bless..


----------



## allansarh

jajp23 said:


> Hi allansarh! I'm from Campsie NSW. =)


Hello jajp,
maybe we can meet one day as majha said if you not busy..


----------



## jajp23

allansarh said:


> Hello jajp,
> maybe we can meet one day as majha said if you not busy..


Hi allansarh! Yup sure! Just let me know.. I'll PM you my number


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> OMG..Thanks God finally visa was grant today...
> Thank u forum mate for all the help, this forum is so helpful..Ate Nina thank u too..
> God Bless everyone keep praying..


Congrats allansarh


----------



## sar_g

*stat dec..confused!*

Hi guys,

Just wanna ask guys if there's a stat dec in PMV? as far as i know stat dec is for Partner visa or de facto?correct me if i'm wrong,i've read some posts that Pmv doesn't require stat dec..can u help me guys,planning to lodge on the 1st week of Feb..any advises is really appreciated..thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Sar_g, If your referring to form 888, I believe you are correct that it is not required for visa 300.
Though at the very least, you should submit 2 statements from family and/or
friends who are aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship.
Though i am not a migration agent, so maybe you need confirmation from another person before submitting your application


----------



## js8_may2009

HI Sar_G. I had the same problem then about stat decs. However if you will check the details included in that form, it states something about for married couple and not for the fiancé one. So what we did was get 2 witness letter from my partner's friends and 2 witness letter on my part---non-aussies who met my partner while he was with me in my home country.

I am prepared to submit my PMV application this week. I just await for my other witness letter from friends and relatives (actually I asked for more witness letters from friends and relatives who met my partner just to solidify the good intention ).


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks JS8 for confirming
I agree the more stat dec's the better


----------



## sar_g

js8_may2009 said:


> HI Sar_G. I had the same problem then about stat decs. However if you will check the details included in that form, it states something about for married couple and not for the fiancé one. So what we did was get 2 witness letter from my partner's friends and 2 witness letter on my part---non-aussies who met my partner while he was with me in my home country.
> 
> I am prepared to submit my PMV application this week. I just await for my other witness letter from friends and relatives (actually I asked for more witness letters from friends and relatives who met my partner just to solidify the good intention ).


Hi js8,
Thanks for that..did u use this form http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf or not necessarily,and one more thing,do we need to have a copy of their passport or any identification from them?cuz ive read a post that he did ask them a copy of their passport then certified it..
By the way,where are u going to apply?


----------



## kang

allansarh said:


> Thanks jajp....
> Where u in OZ?


Wow congrats allansarh!

Hi i live in Westmead I hope to meet up with all of you someday.


----------



## sar_g

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Sar_g, If your referring to form 888, I believe you are correct that it is not required for visa 300.
> Though at the very least, you should submit 2 statements from family and/or
> friends who are aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship.
> Though i am not a migration agent, so maybe you need confirmation from another person before submitting your application


Aussieboy,
Yes you're right i will not submit my application if i have doubts about something..so i will have to gather more ideas and advises from here..thanks


----------



## Majha23

kang said:


> Wow congrats allansarh!
> 
> Hi i live in Westmead I hope to meet up with all of you someday.


Hi kang, jajp n allansarh, just pm me here on the forum when you guys wants to meet up...
Ill be giving birth anytime soon n my fiancée doesn't have his visa yet because we haven't submitted the additional documents yet... He worked in UAE n were still waiting for the police clearance...he had some problem with his credit card debt there so we had to settle it first. We paid the debt already but it's still taking too long for the police clearance to be released  
I am not hoping anymore that he would be here on the birth of our son but I'm just hoping that we'll be able to pass the additional documents before his 28 days due date... Oh! Well! I can't do anything but just to pray n trust The Lord...

Don't forget to pm me guys! Take care n god bless!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi LJ8
You do not need to use form 888 for your stat dec from friends and relatives. Yes you will need a certified copy (in Australia this is often done by a justice of the peace)of his passport. Not just for the embassy but for the CFO as well, make sure that you take a copy of the arrival and departure dates to and from PH. I have read where this has been requested previously at the CFO and it is also evidence to the time that he spent in PH with you.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am hoping Mark Northam will respond as i was going to private message him but thought this would interest the wider group.

Do people get declined a visa without even getting an interview? 
I am not talking about the obvious fraudulent ones, i am referring to people like myself who have been asked to provide additional documentation. The thought of "was it enough to satisfy them" keeps going through my mind. The embassy recieved the additional documents 17 December 2012 and it can take between 30 to 60 days to get a decision, so of course this is still "normal"wait time.


----------



## js8_may2009

Sar_g,

There are actually 2 stat dec forms---one with the heading that says for partner visa and one that is a blank form. You may use the blank form where your witness can write the letter then have it signed by the author and stamped by any justice peace.

To lessen the hassle of having it JP-ed, I just asked them to typewritten their letters with their signature AND date AND attach any government IDs with them which includes their signature and photo in it. 

witness letter + signature + date + attachment of any IDs = witness/testimony letter from friends and relatives of the non-aussie participant/ aussie participant


----------



## Romulus

I've decided to give my friends and family 888 Forms to fill out. Fortunately it's easy for them to have them witnessed in Australia, most will be using a pharmacist to witness the forms. I don't think it will matter if I submit 888 Forms for my witness statements.


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> Congrats allansarh


Thanks abc,
God Bless...


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> Wow congrats allansarh!
> 
> Hi i live in Westmead I hope to meet up with all of you someday.


Hello Kang,
Are u working in Westmead hospital or just in the place? will let you know when to meet up..it should be on the weekend.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi,
For anyone with case officer Mr RW, you will have more chance of seeing him in Sydney than PH. He has resigned and we (myself and others on this site) are awaiting allocation of a new CO, so more waiting and the bigger question is i wonder how much processing he has done in the last couple of months. Just so you are aware we have not been officially advised yet, but are expecting emails will go out sooner or later to inform us of this. I am happy to have others with RW as CO message me privately. We are trying to work out how long since his last email to anyone to date we have it at 17.12.12


----------



## allansarh

Majha23 said:


> Hi kang, jajp n allansarh, just pm me here on the forum when you guys wants to meet up...
> Ill be giving birth anytime soon n my fiancée doesn't have his visa yet because we haven't submitted the additional documents yet... He worked in UAE n were still waiting for the police clearance...he had some problem with his credit card debt there so we had to settle it first. We paid the debt already but it's still taking too long for the police clearance to be released
> I am not hoping anymore that he would be here on the birth of our son but I'm just hoping that we'll be able to pass the additional documents before his 28 days due date... Oh! Well! I can't do anything but just to pray n trust The Lord...
> 
> Don't forget to pm me guys! Take care n god bless!!!


Hello Majha,
I thought u get your visa already...well anyway keep praying god is good im hoping and praying your husband can still be there before u give birth..I hope i can visit u when u give birth..when is your due date?i'll be there on the first of march...
God Bless to u..


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> Hello Majha,
> I thought u get your visa already...well anyway keep praying god is good im hoping and praying your husband can still be there before u give birth..I hope i can visit u when u give birth..when is your due date?i'll be there on the first of march...
> God Bless to u..


Hello! No he doesn't have his visa yet...the case officer is just waiting for the additional docs... My due date is 8th of feb.. 
Msg me when you get here in Sydney.. I'm going to get a new number Nxt wk so i can't give my current one... Ill pm u my new number. 
Keep in touch  
God bless!!


----------



## kang

allansarh said:


> Hello Kang,
> Are u working in Westmead hospital or just in the place? will let you know when to meet up..it should be on the weekend.


No im currently on a tv while waiting for my pmv. Yes would like to meet up. See you soon.


----------



## allansarh

Majha23 said:


> Hello! No he doesn't have his visa yet...the case officer is just waiting for the additional docs... My due date is 8th of feb..
> Msg me when you get here in Sydney.. I'm going to get a new number Nxt wk so i can't give my current one... Ill pm u my new number.
> Keep in touch
> God bless!!


Hello Majha,
Oh ok i think when C.O will recieve the add. docs. he will have the visa already..i'll let you know when i am there..its on first of march, i'll visit you and tour baby when i got there...Thanks & Gos Bless You always..


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> Hello Majha,
> Oh ok i think when C.O will recieve the add. docs. he will have the visa already..i'll let you know when i am there..its on first of march, i'll visit you and tour baby when i got there...Thanks & Gos Bless You always..


Hello! That would be great! See u soon! Take care n god bless!!!


----------



## jajp23

Majha23 said:


> Hello! No he doesn't have his visa yet...the case officer is just waiting for the additional docs... My due date is 8th of feb..
> Msg me when you get here in Sydney.. I'm going to get a new number Nxt wk so i can't give my current one... Ill pm u my new number.
> Keep in touch
> God bless!!


Hi Majha! Hope to see you real soon and your baby...


----------



## champagne

hi guys! any updates with your visa application?

my boyfriend and I are both very nervous and excited at the same time because he received a text message earlier today (30.01) saying that they have already dispatched by air21 courier his documents and that he'll received it by friday (01.02).. we hope its positive..

has anyone here have the same experience?


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> hi guys! any updates with your visa application?
> 
> my boyfriend and I are both very nervous and excited at the same time because he received a text message earlier today (30.01) saying that they have already dispatched by air21 courier his documents and that he'll received it by friday (01.02).. we hope its positive..
> 
> has anyone here have the same experience?


Don't be nervous think positive,I know that's the good news,An advance congratulate both of you guys,Your September applicant right?


----------



## champagne

Hi abc! Thanks for the positive vibes.. 

yes, we're sept applicant.. we're just nervous because the co didn't contact us or ask for any additional documents.. so she basically made a decision based on the documents that we've submitted.. have you received your visa already?


----------



## wishful

champagne said:


> hi guys! any updates with your visa application?
> 
> my boyfriend and I are both very nervous and excited at the same time because he received a text message earlier today (30.01) saying that they have already dispatched by air21 courier his documents and that he'll received it by friday (01.02).. we hope its positive..
> 
> has anyone here have the same experience?


Hi champagne, this is the first time as far as I can remember that the embassy is sending SMS to notify mail dispatch. In our case, we didn't receive any communication from them (except for responses to our email inquiries). Regardless, congratulations mate!


----------



## Aussieboy07

it sounds positive to me, good luck


----------



## hanzyman

Having no communication is usually a positive sign that all the docs you have submitted are sufficient for them to grant a visa. congratulations!


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi abc! Thanks for the positive vibes..
> 
> yes, we're sept applicant.. we're just nervous because the co didn't contact us or ask for any additional documents.. so she basically made a decision based on the documents that we've submitted.. have you received your visa already?


No I haven't as my co was resigned,That's why a bit stress.Its normal if your co does not contact you it means she's satisfied on the documents you've passed.


----------



## kulots

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi,
> For anyone with case officer Mr RW, you will have more chance of seeing him in Sydney than PH. He has resigned and we (myself and others on this site) are awaiting allocation of a new CO, so more waiting and the bigger question is i wonder how much processing he has done in the last couple of months. Just so you are aware we have not been officially advised yet, but are expecting emails will go out sooner or later to inform us of this. I am happy to have others with RW as CO message me privately. We are trying to work out how long since his last email to anyone to date we have it at 17.12.12


Hi, Aussieboy!

How did you know the name of your Case Officer?thank you...


----------



## chrisb

Aussieboy - How did you know that your CO resigned? I dont know how the embassy would give out that information?


----------



## abc

I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


congratz, abc!!!


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


Sorry I'm too lazy to backread. When did you apply abc? And were you asked for additional documents?


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> congratz, abc!!!


thanks kulots


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Sorry I'm too lazy to backread. When did you apply abc? And were you asked for additional documents?


I applied August 2012.Im in Australia when my former co asked me additional docs.Ive passed my additional docs tru email.


----------



## champagne

congratulations abc!!!


----------



## FilAus

Congratulations abc. Well done.


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> congratulations abc!!!


Thank champagne,.You have good news also tomorrow


----------



## abc

FilAus said:


> Congratulations abc. Well done.


Thank FilAus


----------



## champagne

Thanks abc!


----------



## Aristo2123

*Tips Before Submitting*

Hi All,

So exciting and satisfying to read all these good stories of Visa Approvals, and hopefully in the coming months I will be able to share my experience and success story too.

I am Filipino/Australian and my wife (Filipina) will be submitting her Spouse Visa application in the next few weeks via courier in Makati Office, and and just making sure we have all our evidence complete. We have been together for 3 years now and have a 2 year old daughter (Australian by Descent).

I was wondering anyone can give us some advised on the best way to submit the application and supporting documents? (eg. in a manila folder, or folio etc). I have read to avoid plastic pockets as its annoying for the case officer. Is it good to divide the different sections of evidence to make it easier for the CO?

Any other tips before we submit will be very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## xeelah

Aristo2123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So exciting and satisfying to read all these good stories of Visa Approvals, and hopefully in the coming months I will be able to share my experience and success story too.
> 
> I am Filipino/Australian and my wife (Filipina) will be submitting her Spouse Visa application in the next few weeks via courier in Makati Office, and and just making sure we have all our evidence complete. We have been together for 3 years now and have a 2 year old daughter (Australian by Descent).
> 
> I was wondering anyone can give us some advised on the best way to submit the application and supporting documents? (eg. in a manila folder, or folio etc). I have read to avoid plastic pockets as its annoying for the case officer. Is it good to divide the different sections of evidence to make it easier for the CO?
> 
> Any other tips before we submit will be very helpful and appreciated.


Hi! I'm not familiar with the Makati office but in Cebu, when I submitted my documents a year and a half ago, the VIA centre has this expandable envelope and they sell it for 15 pesos. It's where I've placed all my documents. I had my documents loosely fastened by paper clips with labels (i've used colourful post-it notes).


----------



## abc

Aristo2123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So exciting and satisfying to read all these good stories of Visa Approvals, and hopefully in the coming months I will be able to share my experience and success story too.
> 
> I am Filipino/Australian and my wife (Filipina) will be submitting her Spouse Visa application in the next few weeks via courier in Makati Office, and and just making sure we have all our evidence complete. We have been together for 3 years now and have a 2 year old daughter (Australian by Descent).
> 
> I was wondering anyone can give us some advised on the best way to submit the application and supporting documents? (eg. in a manila folder, or folio etc). I have read to avoid plastic pockets as its annoying for the case officer. Is it good to divide the different sections of evidence to make it easier for the CO?
> 
> Any other tips before we submit will be very helpful and appreciated.


When I lodged in via Makati i put my documents in long brown envelope but due too not presentable coz its bit crumpled holding it ill buy the long brown envelop cost 5 pesos i think in via center makati.The agent are very nice because they will help you to organise all the documents and you can ask the form you filled up if your not sure about it,,


----------



## Aristo2123

xeelah said:


> Hi! I'm not familiar with the Makati office but in Cebu, when I submitted my documents a year and a half ago, the VIA centre has this expandable envelope and they sell it for 15 pesos. It's where I've placed all my documents. I had my documents loosely fastened by paper clips with labels (i've used colourful post-it notes).


Thank you very much for the tip xeelah.

Also another question for submitting the Partner Visa, does my wife need to submit *Form 80 (Character Assessment)* or is not required until requested by the CO?


----------



## Aristo2123

abc said:


> When I lodged in via Makati i put my documents in long brown envelope but due too not presentable coz its bit crumpled holding it ill buy the long brown envelop cost 5 pesos i think in via center makati.The agent are very nice because they will help you to organise all the documents and you can ask the form you filled up if your not sure about it,,


Thank You ABC, I'll advise my wife to buy something similar in National Bookstore as she will be calling VIA to arrange pickup as she is staying the in province.


----------



## xeelah

Aristo2123 said:


> Thank you very much for the tip xeelah.
> 
> Also another question for submitting the Partner Visa, does my wife need to submit *Form 80 (Character Assessment)* or is not required until requested by the CO?


When I did my PMV, I did not submit form 80 nor was I asked to submit one.. But for my Partner 820, I've included form 80 with my application. I reckon you just hand in form 80 along with your other documents and not wait for your CO to ask for it. Saves you and your CO more time.. 

Cheers


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> I applied August 2012.Im in Australia when my former co asked me additional docs.Ive passed my additional docs tru email.


Well you are 10 days ahead of me. Hopefully I can get my visa 10 days after today.


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Well you are 10 days ahead of me. Hopefully I can get my visa 10 days after today.


Yes maybe before valentine


----------



## kang

abc said:


> I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


Congrats abc! Are you in Australia when you received the e-mail?


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Congrats abc! Are you in Australia when you received the e-mail?


No,,I arrived last Monday here in Manila.Yesterday in the afternoon I received email from my new co about the grant letter and this morning air21 texts me that my docs will be deliver tomorrow.Are you in Australia now?


----------



## kang

abc said:


> No,,I arrived last Monday here in Manila.Yesterday in the afternoon I received email from my new co about the grant letter and this morning air21 texts me that my docs will be deliver tomorrow.Are you in Australia now?


Yes im on a tv while waiting for my pmv. I hope you were not affected with the flood. Did you e-mail and ask them when to have your result? Coz im aware that they wont grant the visa unless your in manila. Im saying is I wont go back yet unless they ask me to. What can you suggest. Thanks


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Yes im on a tv while waiting for my pmv. I hope you were not affected with the flood. Did you e-mail and ask them when to have your result? Coz im aware that they wont grant the visa unless your in manila. Im saying is I wont go back yet unless they ask me to. What can you suggest. Thanks


When my last email to my former co he told me that he can't finalise my visa coz I'm in Australia and he asked about the details of my departure so I think this is the sign that application is ok and need to go back


----------



## kang

abc said:


> When my last email to my former co he told me that he can't finalise my visa coz I'm in Australia and he asked about the details of my departure so I think this is the sign that application is ok and need to go back


Thanks. Will take note for that.


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Thanks. Will take note for that.


No worries


----------



## Aristo2123

HI All,

Just got a questions for everyone or if someone has had the same experience. Not sure if this not required, I thought I would just ask as I want to be thorough.

I was previously married in the Philippines however were both Australian Citizens, and now I have a divorce certificate from Australia.

My wife (applying for the partner visa) and I were married here in Australia. She has a a Certificate of NO IMPEDIMENT already which she used for our marriage licence here in Australia

*Do I still need to provide a Singe Status Certificate? Or my divorce certificate issued by Australia is enough?*

Starting to get confused but just wanting clarification and make sure I'm thorough...


----------



## kulots

hi, everyone!
As of February 1, 2013, the immig is processing/assessing applications with below details.

Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 11 December 2012

Who among the September applicants already granted their visas?!!!

I'm still waiting for my 309 visa to be granted..................


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> hi, everyone!
> As of February 1, 2013, the immig is processing/assessing applications with below details.
> 
> Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates*
> Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 11 December 2012
> 
> Who among the September applicants already granted their visas?!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 309 visa to be granted..................


Hi kulots any additional docs asked by co?My documents arrive today together with the letter


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Hi kulots any additional docs asked by co?My documents arrive today together with the letter


My CO haven't contacted me yet. I kept on asking them who my CO is but unfortunately they didn't answer me..I'm so stressed now. My application is already on its 19th week since lodgement.

Congratz again, ABC!


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> My CO haven't contacted me yet. I kept on asking them who my CO is but unfortunately they didn't answer me..I'm so stressed now. My application is already on its 19th week since lodgement.
> 
> Congratz again, ABC!


I know the feeling it's really stressing.Just hang on girl and keep praying


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> I know the feeling it's really stressing.Just hang on girl and keep praying


yah,you're right, abc!anyway, have you tried calling them for follow up?


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> yah,you're right, abc!anyway, have you tried calling them for follow up?


Yeah I've tried especially when I come back in Philippines.


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Yeah I've tried especially when I come back in Philippines.


Can you please provide me the telephone number?


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> Can you please provide me the telephone number?


I just ring the number of my former co,, Maybe you can email them again asking who's your co and ask the status of your spouse visa


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> I just ring the number of my former co,, Maybe you can email them again asking who's your co and ask the status of your spouse visa


I emailed them last January 29 but up to now,still no reply from them. I kept on asking who my CO is but got no reply. hay,,,,Do you know any other number that I can call?thanks


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> I emailed them last January 29 but up to now,still no reply from them. I kept on asking who my CO is but got no reply. hay,,,,Do you know any other number that I can call?thanks


I send u pm girl


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> I send u pm girl


got it, abc!thank you...can't send my reply.it says your inbox exceeded the allowed number of mgs.


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> got it, abc!thank you...can't send my reply.it says your inbox exceeded the allowed number of mgs.


No worries kulots


----------



## allansarh

Hello everyone,
By the way Congratz abc...happy for u and God Bless...
Well i just wish to share this to everyone, i just finish my CFO yesterday actually its very worth it paying the fee 400 theres no regret i was satisfied about the seminar...but to remind it go there early as u can, i got there yesterday 6.30 am oh wow the line is up to the parking area already but lucky i got in 15 slots some did not able to get in the slot, and one thing also when u go to CFO make sure u have all your Requirements for the CFO...thats all..
Thanks & God Bless us...


----------



## kulots

allansarh said:


> Hello everyone,
> By the way Congratz abc...happy for u and God Bless...
> Well i just wish to share this to everyone, i just finish my CFO yesterday actually its very worth it paying the fee 400 theres no regret i was satisfied about the seminar...but to remind it go there early as u can, i got there yesterday 6.30 am oh wow the line is up to the parking area already but lucky i got in 15 slots some did not able to get in the slot, and one thing also when u go to CFO make sure u have all your Requirements for the CFO...thats all..
> Thanks & God Bless us...


did they require you to have the visa stamp on your passport?last year when my husband attended the CFO seminar, they required it.


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hello everyone,
> By the way Congratz abc...happy for u and God Bless...
> Well i just wish to share this to everyone, i just finish my CFO yesterday actually its very worth it paying the fee 400 theres no regret i was satisfied about the seminar...but to remind it go there early as u can, i got there yesterday 6.30 am oh wow the line is up to the parking area already but lucky i got in 15 slots some did not able to get in the slot, and one thing also when u go to CFO make sure u have all your Requirements for the CFO...thats all..
> Thanks & God Bless us...


Thanks allansarh


----------



## petite

hi Allansarh  can i ask what are all the CFO requirements please?

thanks in advance!


----------



## js8_may2009

I just submitted my 300. Now while filling up the form 26---on items 8-9

item 8---how long do you intend staying in AU?---permanently OR temporarily---since I applied for 300 which is the temporary visa should I tick TEMPORARY then they are asking the number of years and months.


what is advisable on this item? although I wanted to tick PERMANENT since that's what I really wanted.

then on item 9, IF YOU ARE APPLYING FOR A TEMP VISA, WOULD YOU LIKE YOUR HEALTH BE ASSESSED "UP FRONT' FOR A PERMANENT STAY IN AU?
what does that mean?

Anyway, I wont take the medical this week. so I stil have time before the 28days run.
Thank you!


----------



## chrisb

We applied for our 309 spouse visa on 20th sept, 2012... still havent heard anything.

*sigh*


----------



## jajp23

abc said:


> I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


Hi abc! Congratz on your visa grant! Are you already in the Philippines? When did you arrived? I told you they're just waiting for you to come back for them to issue your visa...

Again congratz abc I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi abc! Congratz on your visa grant! Are you already in the Philippines? When did you arrived? I told you they're just waiting for you to come back for them to issue your visa...
> 
> Again congratz abc I'm so happy for you!!!


Thanks japjp23.I arrived last Monday here.Actually when I ring the embassy they say that my co resign and forward my papers to my new co.Im kinda worried coz new co thinking makes me longer wait.Then I email them again asking about my status and immig says that they will contact me immediately.Yesterday afternoon I received email from my new co about the grant letter not expected coz I think will takes longer coz I have new co


----------



## js8_may2009

ABC, did you go thru interview before they give you the visa?


----------



## abc

js8_may2009 said:


> ABC, did you go thru interview before they give you the visa?


No interview , how about you ?


----------



## js8_may2009

Ah ok. Glad you don't have to go thru that. I hope I wont as well.*crossing fingers*And no I am not yet finished with the process. I just lodged mine the other day. I will do the medical anytime next week. Ugh, there has been a delay;p

I was just confused as why I got a text message (hours after the acknowledgment receipt that said they got my application already) that said they have received my additional document/s when I never added any document then.

Unless it was my tourist visa which I applied for together with the PMV. I am not sure. 

Did any of you encounter this?


----------



## abc

js8_may2009 said:


> Ah ok. Glad you don't have to go thru that. I hope I wont as well.*crossing fingers*And no I am not yet finished with the process. I just lodged mine the other day. I will do the medical anytime next week. Ugh, there has been a delay;p
> 
> I was just confused as why I got a text message (hours after the acknowledgment receipt that said they got my application already) that said they have received my additional document/s when I never added any document then.
> 
> Unless it was my tourist visa which I applied for together with the PMV. I am not sure.
> 
> Did any of you encounter this?


I do not experience that.When I lodged both spouse and tourist I received text message only.Then two days after lodging I received acknowledgment letter from embassy the generic email attached the hap Id and nso online.


----------



## champagne

Hi guys!

Last Wed (30.1) morning I emailed the embassy to follow up on my boyfriend's pmv visa application. Wednesday afternoon my boyfriend received a text message from air21 that he'll receive his documents today (Fri 1.2). Earlier today I received an email from the embassy that his pmv visa application was finalised last fri (25.1) but no email from a case officer.

today my boyfriend waited whole day for the documents and we called air21 2x (1pm and 4pm) to ask about it and they said to wait until 7pm. At 7.15pm still no delivery, I again called air21 and to my surprise and frustration they told me that it is in their office in my boyfriend's province since Wed (30.1) and not yet dispatched until now! They know that the documents are important as it came from the australian embassy. I asked why did they send a text message that we will receive it today, according to them it was an automated message from their computer. I also asked why the other 2 previous customer service representative told us to wait until 7pm tonight when in fact it was not dispatched, they said that maybe the other 2 didnt look at their system and just based their answers on the automated text message.

we're just both anxious of the decision because it can be positive or negative..


----------



## wishful

abc said:


> I am eating gardenia bread while opening to my email.Im nervous when I see immig letter a PDF file.Then my heartbeat goes fast coz I'm only looking on my phone slow loading.Then I see a provisional grant letter. Thanks God my visa grants today.To aussieboy I know your the next


Congrats again abc! They've sent you a PDF copy of your grant letter? They're a bit inconsistent; I've requested before an electronic copy of my grant letter for record-keeping however they said that they do not provide such copies.


----------



## wishful

js8_may2009 said:


> Ah ok. Glad you don't have to go thru that. I hope I wont as well.*crossing fingers*And no I am not yet finished with the process. I just lodged mine the other day. I will do the medical anytime next week. Ugh, there has been a delay;p
> 
> I was just confused as why I got a text message (hours after the acknowledgment receipt that said they got my application already) that said they have received my additional document/s when I never added any document then.
> 
> Unless it was my tourist visa which I applied for together with the PMV. I am not sure.
> 
> Did any of you encounter this?


Same with abc's, only received an acknowledgement SMS for my PMV application.


----------



## wishful

Is it just now that embassy or Air21 starts sending SMS informing delivery of grant notices?


----------



## wishful

champagne said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Last Wed (30.1) morning I emailed the embassy to follow up on my boyfriend's pmv visa application. Wednesday afternoon my boyfriend received a text message from air21 that he'll receive his documents today (Fri 1.2). Earlier today I received an email from the embassy that his pmv visa application was finalised last fri (25.1) but no email from a case officer.
> 
> today my boyfriend waited whole day for the documents and we called air21 2x (1pm and 4pm) to ask about it and they said to wait until 7pm. At 7.15pm still no delivery, I again called air21 and to my surprise and frustration they told me that it is in their office in my boyfriend's province since Wed (30.1) and not yet dispatched until now! They know that the documents are important as it came from the australian embassy. I asked why did they send a text message that we will receive it today, according to them it was an automated message from their computer. I also asked why the other 2 previous customer service representative told us to wait until 7pm tonight when in fact it was not dispatched, they said that maybe the other 2 didnt look at their system and just based their answers on the automated text message.
> 
> we're just both anxious of the decision because it can be positive or negative..


hi champagne! I bet it is already his grant letter so don't worry so much. Keep us posted once you receive your mail later!


----------



## abc

wishful said:


> Congrats again abc! They've sent you a PDF copy of your grant letter? They're a bit inconsistent; I've requested before an electronic copy of my grant letter for record-keeping however they said that they do not provide such copies.


Yes I received a PDF file grant letter.And yesterday air21 texted me morning i received my docs arvo together with the grant letter 
To champagne chin up girl I know it's a grant letter.Just stay positive.


----------



## hanzyman

wishful said:


> Congrats again abc! They've sent you a PDF copy of your grant letter? They're a bit inconsistent; I've requested before an electronic copy of my grant letter for record-keeping however they said that they do not provide such copies.


I got a PDF of mine as well, so i would assume you can ask for a copy of it.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC
Congratulations things can only get better from here on in


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> Congratulations things can only get better from here on in


Thanks Aussieboy07.I thought it makes a long wait coz of new co but happy coz after ringing them this week a day after have result .Btw have you heard from your new co?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi abc No we have not heard anything yet, how long does the embassy give you to come to australia?


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi abc No we have not heard anything yet, how long does the embassy give you to come to australia?


It's provisional and it's a multiple entry visa


----------



## Aussieboy07

So it does not have a must enter australia date? Just for the first time


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> So it does not have a must enter australia date? Just for the first time


It has but I think you can enter Australia as long you've done CFO


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry abc
What i am trying to ask is how many months before you *must* enter Australia


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry abc
> What i am trying to ask is how many months before you must enter Australia


Ok to make it clear .In my grant letter my initial arrival must be made by 03/September 2013 but what I say is I can enter Australia even not waiting for September as long I have attend the cfo prior for my departure


----------



## Aussieboy07

Great abc
This answers my question, my fiancee had to sign another teaching contract so will be stuck there a bit longer as she feels obligated aahh
In my grant letter my initial arrival must be made by 03/September 2013


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Great abc
> This answers my question, my fiancee had to sign another teaching contract so will be stuck there a bit longer as she feels obligated aahh
> In my grant letter my initial arrival must be made by 03/September 2013


No worries


----------



## Aussieboy07

My fiancee just asked who is the case officer just pm me, also do you have the phone number


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> My fiancee just asked who is the case officer just pm me, also do you have the phone number


Ok I'll pm u


----------



## abc

abc said:


> Ok I'll pm u


I can't send pm need to fix it 1st


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Great abc
> This answers my question, my fiancee had to sign another teaching contract so will be stuck there a bit longer as she feels obligated aahh
> In my grant letter my initial arrival must be made by 03/September 2013


I can't pm I need to fix my store message


----------



## Aussieboy07

okay, i just got good news my fiancee has changed her mind and is going to come as soon as she get the visa (fingers crossed it is approved)


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> okay, i just got good news my fiancee has changed her mind and is going to come as soon as she get the visa (fingers crossed it is approved)


I'm sorry I can't fix my store message I'm using only my mobile .Btw I ring the number of our former co and my new co is Ms. SD


----------



## Aussieboy07

thanks for helping


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> thanks for helping


I send now the name of my new co


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey ABC
Don't forget to update your timeline because that is definitely something people want to see a succesful visa yah


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> Don't forget to update your timeline because that is definitely something people want to see a succesful visa yah


I updated my timeline already and posted it the time my visa grant


----------



## Aussieboy07

haha i know you are so happy


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> haha i know you are so happy


He'll yeah Lol


----------



## allansarh

kulots said:


> did they require you to have the visa stamp on your passport?last year when my husband attended the CFO seminar, they required it.


Hi kulots,
The reason they ask you to have the CFO seminar is to get the sticker for your passport and the Guidance counseling Cert...
Why do they required to have visa stamp on your passport..?I dont understand about this..


----------



## allansarh

petite said:


> hi Allansarh  can i ask what are all the CFO requirements please?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hello petite,
REQ. for CFO:

Original & photocopy of 2 valid I.D
Original & photocopy of Passport
Original & photocopy of your visa
1 pcs 2x2 Photo
completely fill up the registration form which u can download in CFO website
400.00 for payment

Thanks & God Bless...


----------



## js8_may2009

can you please enlighten me about this CFO? I don't quite understand that area as of the moment.What is CFO? Who is required to get it? IS there a need to go thru it?


----------



## champagne

Hi guys! Finally after 20 weeks.. my boyfriend received his pmv visa grant letter.. it was actually 19 weeks for a decision to be finalized.. no email from a co and didnt ask for any additional docs..


----------



## Aussieboy07

*cfo*



js8_may2009 said:


> can you please enlighten me about this CFO? I don't quite understand that area as of the moment.What is CFO? Who is required to get it? IS there a need to go thru it?


Hi
CFO stands for Commision for Overseas Filipinos. There is an office in Cebu and one in Manila. It is a requirement of your (first time passport) to have a seminar with the CFO to be granted a passport. If you read back on this thread it will explain


----------



## Marianina

js8_may2009 said:


> can you please enlighten me about this CFO? I don't quite understand that area as of the moment.What is CFO? Who is required to get it? IS there a need to go thru it?


Please go to Commission on Filipinos Overseas. All the information you need is on the website.
You can send them an email if anything still remains unclear.


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi guys! Finally after 20 weeks.. my boyfriend received his pmv visa grant letter.. it was actually 19 weeks for a decision to be finalized.. no email from a co and didnt ask for any additional docs..


Congrats both of you


----------



## kulots

allansarh said:


> Hi kulots,
> The reason they ask you to have the CFO seminar is to get the sticker for your passport and the Guidance counseling Cert...
> Why do they required to have visa stamp on your passport..?I dont understand about this..


My husband had visa 119. When we went to CFO last year for him to attend the seminar, they required him to have the visa stamp on his passport. They didn't accept the visa grant letter from the embassy.


----------



## wishful

champagne said:


> Hi guys! Finally after 20 weeks.. my boyfriend received his pmv visa grant letter.. it was actually 19 weeks for a decision to be finalized.. no email from a co and didnt ask for any additional docs..


congrats again champagne! we told you it's good news! Hurry, book him a flight in time for valentines!


----------



## Aussieboy07

As of 1 February 2013, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category Application Lodgement Dates* 
Partner Visa Applications (309, 300) 11 December 2012 
Other Family 9 October 2012 
Child (subclass 101, 117, 445) 7 January 2013 
Citizenship by Descent 30 January 2013 

*Please refer to the Acknowledgement Letter sent to you for information on when the application was received by this office. Applications are generally acknowledged by this office within seven (7) working days from date the application has been received.

If you have not received an Acknowledgement Letter for your application, it is likely that the application has not been received by this office.


----------



## allansarh

champagne said:


> Hi guys! Finally after 20 weeks.. my boyfriend received his pmv visa grant letter.. it was actually 19 weeks for a decision to be finalized.. no email from a co and didnt ask for any additional docs..


Hello champagne,
Congratz to the both of you..


----------



## allansarh

kulots said:


> My husband had visa 119. When we went to CFO last year for him to attend the seminar, they required him to have the visa stamp on his passport. They didn't accept the visa grant letter from the embassy.


Hello kulots,
Im not sure that visa stamps..check their website and if u still confuse email or call them..


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hi! 


I am trying to answer form 80, if I am applying for a partner visa sub class 309, which category am I? Migrant or temporary resident? 

I have to check a box which I am under.. And I am very confused.. Scratching my head.. Hope u guys can help! 


Thanks! 

Iki


----------



## jajp23

champagne said:


> Hi guys! Finally after 20 weeks.. my boyfriend received his pmv visa grant letter.. it was actually 19 weeks for a decision to be finalized.. no email from a co and didnt ask for any additional docs..


Wow congratz champagne!!!


----------



## champagne

Thank you abc, allansarh, wishful and jajp!


----------



## js8_may2009

Congrats champagne!


----------



## champagne

thank you js may!


----------



## js8_may2009

Thanks marianina. And Champagne, can you please put your timeline?Thanks!


----------



## champagne

I dont know how to put timelines..

PMV 300
Lodged: 17 Sept 2012 (incl. NBI)
Medicals: 27 Sept
Grant: 25 Jan 2013
Received: 2 Feb 2013

No email or additional docs asked by a CO


----------



## kulots

champagne said:


> I dont know how to put timelines..
> 
> PMV 300
> Lodged: 17 Sept 2012 (incl. NBI)
> Medicals: 27 Sept
> Grant: 25 Jan 2013
> Received: 2 Feb 2013
> 
> No email or additional docs asked by a CO


Congratz,champagne!


----------



## js8_may2009

Did you have to wait in manila or you also went to au?


----------



## champagne

Thanks Kulots!

@js may: It was actually my boyfriend's pmv application.. he just waited in the Philippines...


----------



## Pippen

champagne said:


> I dont know how to put timelines..
> 
> PMV 300
> Lodged: 17 Sept 2012 (incl. NBI)
> Medicals: 27 Sept
> Grant: 25 Jan 2013
> Received: 2 Feb 2013
> 
> No email or additional docs asked by a CO


Congratulations Champagne!


----------



## kttykat

champagne said:


> I dont know how to put timelines..
> 
> PMV 300
> Lodged: 17 Sept 2012 (incl. NBI)
> Medicals: 27 Sept
> Grant: 25 Jan 2013
> Received: 2 Feb 2013
> 
> No email or additional docs asked by a CO


That link will show you how to do a timeline like the one below my post.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...g-your-signature-plus-other-useful-links.html

Kttykat


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi kulots,
> The reason they ask you to have the CFO seminar is to get the sticker for your passport and the Guidance counseling Cert...
> Why do they required to have visa stamp on your passport..?I dont understand about this..


Hi allansarh ,, you having CFO in Manila or Cubao ,QC


----------



## jajp23

kulots said:


> My husband had visa 119. When we went to CFO last year for him to attend the seminar, they required him to have the visa stamp on his passport. They didn't accept the visa grant letter from the embassy.


Hi kulots! When my husband attended the CFO seminar last Nov, he was not required to present the visa stamp on his passport. He just showed them the visa grant letter and he was able to proceed.

Maybe when your husband attended the seminar, CFO was not yet fully aware of the stampless visa in Australia.


----------



## abc

jajp23 said:


> Hi kulots! When my husband attended the CFO seminar last Nov, he was not required to present the visa stamp on his passport. He just showed them the visa grant letter and he was able to proceed.
> 
> Maybe when your husband attended the seminar, CFO was not yet fully aware of the stampless visa in Australia.


Yes I think so jajp23 coz that's what written in grant letter that no need for the visa stamp .


----------



## kulots

jajp23 said:


> Hi kulots! When my husband attended the CFO seminar last Nov, he was not required to present the visa stamp on his passport. He just showed them the visa grant letter and he was able to proceed.
> 
> Maybe when your husband attended the seminar, CFO was not yet fully aware of the stampless visa in Australia.


I guess so. They insisted to have the visa stamp on his passport. We showed them the visa grant letter and no need to have the visa stamp but still they refused to have him attend the seminar.

Good thing that they are now fully aware of the stampless visa. It saves time and money to those attending the CFO seminar.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
This is my favourite time of the week as in Manila there appears to be more visas approved between Wednesday and Friday (especially on Fri). Just thought i would share this observation, maybe it is a bit like applying for a car licence in Aust. always try and get Friday afternoon as the testing officer will be in a good mood for the weekend. Enough of my ramblings, going back to praying for approval


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> Hi allansarh ,, you having CFO in Manila or Cubao ,QC


Hi abc,
I had my seminar in manila,Quirino ave.
To everybody:
Just wanna share this sms i recieve this morning :

AIR21 Your shipment with tracking no. 300017858071 is scheduled to delivered on 02/11/13.For any concern, pls call (02) 8542100. Thank You

I think air21 got wrong send to my cp number b'coz i already recived my documents and hard copy of my visa last 26th of January...Do any one own this trcking number? or do someone experience this wrong send sms by the air21? Thanks & God Bless


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi abc,
> I had my seminar in manila,Quirino ave.
> To everybody:
> Just wanna share this sms i recieve this morning :
> 
> AIR21 Your shipment with tracking no. 300017858071 is scheduled to delivered on 02/11/13.For any concern, pls call (02) 8542100. Thank You
> 
> I think air21 got wrong send to my cp number b'coz i already recived my documents and hard copy of my visa last 26th of January...Do any one own this trcking number? or do someone experience this wrong send sms by the air21? Thanks & God Bless


Yup coz I found out only one cfo conduct seminar because Taft and katipunan branch not conduc anymore.. Maybe wrong sent or if you want just ring air21 to make it sure


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Hi allansarh ,, you having CFO in Manila or Cubao ,QC


Called up the CFO office. They said the one in Cubao (Katipunan?) no longer exists.


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Called up the CFO office. They said the one in Cubao (Katipunan?) no longer exists.


Yes it's no longer exist ,, only one CFO and its located in quirino avenue Manila


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> Yup coz I found out only one cfo conduct seminar because Taft and katipunan branch not conduc anymore.. Maybe wrong sent or if you want just ring air21 to make it sure


Hello abc,
Yes abc only one CFO branch conducting seminar in manila na, the other branch in manila dont exist na...i dont need to ring air21 na coz i recieve already all my docs. from the embassy..


----------



## js8_may2009

I called CFO as well and they said that I can register AND attend the seminar all in one day. SO I was hoping after my medical (how long does this go if I will have my medical in StLukes extension, ermita manila?) I will go straight to CFO. 

They said even if I am still awaiting for my PMV I can attend the seminar and just receive my certificate. As soon as I get my grant for PMV that is the time I will come back to have my CFO sticker posted in my passport.


----------



## jjcross

Hi All,

I would like to share our experience with regards to my fiance's PMV application. I compile all the required documents as specified on the partner migration booklet(1127), filled up all the forms(on my fiance's behalf), sent it to her, and ask her to include all the required document from her.
It only took *3 months* for the application to be approved. We only had a minor issue where the embassy requested my fiance to apply for CENOMAR/Birth Certificate on the NSO website and provide the original NBI clearance.

07/11/12: Application Submitted
08/11/12: Email Confirmation Received
15/11/12: Medical Examination
07/02/13: Grant Letter Received - Visa Approved.

Below are the list of documents we submitted.
1. Applicant
1.1.	Completed Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a partner
1.2.	Completed Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment
1.3.	Certified copy of Passport
1.4.	Certified copy of Birth Certificate
1.5.	Certified copy of CENOMAR
1.6.	Certified copy of NBI clearance
1.7.	Police Clearance
1.8.	Certified copy of Residential Address Evidence(form 80)
1.9.	Certified copy of College Diploma(degree qualifications)
1.10.	Declaration statement from mother
1.11.	Declaration statement from friend
1.12.	Relationship History Statement
1.13.	Certified copy of SSS & Tax ID Numbers

2.	Sponsor
2.1.	Completed Form 40SP - Sponsorship for partner to migrate to Australia
2.2.	Certified copy of Birth Certificate
2.3.	Certified copy of Australian Passport
2.4.	Certified copy of Australian Citizenship
2.5.	Certified copy of Employment Certificate
2.6.	Certified copy of Australian Annual Income
2.7.	Certified copy of Latest 3 Months Payslips
2.8.	Certified copy of Bank Statements
2.9.	Certified copy of Single Status Certificate
2.10.	Certified copy of Money Remittance Receipt
2.11.	Certified copy of Notice of Intended Marriage
2.12.	Certified copy of Letter from Marriage Celebrant
2.13.	Certified copy of Text Messages
2.14.	Certified copy of Mobile Phone Bills
2.15.	Certified copy of Plane Ticket
2.16.	Statutory Declaration from Friend 1
2.17.	Statutory Declaration from Friend 2
2.18.	Relationship History Statement
2.19.	Invoice/Receipt for Visa Application
2.20.	Statutory Declaration to certify that all attached documents are true copies


----------



## Romulus

Well done, that's an exceptional turnaround in processing time. I guess it goes to show if the application is submitted 'decision ready' the processing time is quick indeed.

We will be doing exactly the same thing with same amount of information. My girlfriend already has her CENOMAR and birth certificate arranged already. Hopefully it will be a walk in the park for us.

As a matter of interest, when has the minimum departure date for your partner been set?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi JJcross
I am sure this will be helpful checklist for those others who have not submitted, Though just a reality check to others you may submit exactly the same documentation and wait twice as long. There are a lot of other factors involved in the speed of an application being processed.


----------



## jjcross

Hi Romulus,
Thanks very much..
The letter only mentioned that the Initial arrival must be made by 07 November 2013 which is also the visa expiration so this is confusing. Anyway, we're planning for her to come here on April or May.
Good luck to you/girlfriend!!


Hi Aussieboy07,
Agree with you. It's a case to case basis. The important thing is to submit all requirements as complete as possible and to prepare themselves for 6-9 months turnaround which is what the embassy states.


----------



## abc

jjcross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to share our experience with regards to my fiance's PMV application. I compile all the required documents as specified on the partner migration booklet(1127), filled up all the forms(on my fiance's behalf), sent it to her, and ask her to include all the required document from her.
> It only took 3 months for the application to be approved. We only had a minor issue where the embassy requested my fiance to apply for CENOMAR/Birth Certificate on the NSO website and provide the original NBI clearance.
> 
> 07/11/12: Application Submitted
> 08/11/12: Email Confirmation Received
> 15/11/12: Medical Examination
> 07/02/13: Grant Letter Received - Visa Approved.
> 
> Below are the list of documents we submitted.
> 1. Applicant
> 1.1.	Completed Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a partner
> 1.2.	Completed Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment
> 1.3.	Certified copy of Passport
> 1.4.	Certified copy of Birth Certificate
> 1.5.	Certified copy of CENOMAR
> 1.6.	Certified copy of NBI clearance
> 1.7.	Police Clearance
> 1.8.	Certified copy of Residential Address Evidence(form 80)
> 1.9.	Certified copy of College Diploma(degree qualifications)
> 1.10.	Declaration statement from mother
> 1.11.	Declaration statement from friend
> 1.12.	Relationship History Statement
> 1.13.	Certified copy of SSS & Tax ID Numbers
> 
> 2.	Sponsor
> 2.1.	Completed Form 40SP - Sponsorship for partner to migrate to Australia
> 2.2.	Certified copy of Birth Certificate
> 2.3.	Certified copy of Australian Passport
> 2.4.	Certified copy of Australian Citizenship
> 2.5.	Certified copy of Employment Certificate
> 2.6.	Certified copy of Australian Annual Income
> 2.7.	Certified copy of Latest 3 Months Payslips
> 2.8.	Certified copy of Bank Statements
> 2.9.	Certified copy of Single Status Certificate
> 2.10.	Certified copy of Money Remittance Receipt
> 2.11.	Certified copy of Notice of Intended Marriage
> 2.12.	Certified copy of Letter from Marriage Celebrant
> 2.13.	Certified copy of Text Messages
> 2.14.	Certified copy of Mobile Phone Bills
> 2.15.	Certified copy of Plane Ticket
> 2.16.	Statutory Declaration from Friend 1
> 2.17.	Statutory Declaration from Friend 2
> 2.18.	Relationship History Statement
> 2.19.	Invoice/Receipt for Visa Application
> 2.20.	Statutory Declaration to certify that all attached documents are true copies


Congratz ))


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC
I am still praying that today is the day, given how closely our applications are and the events that occured aahhhh. I don't know how the people from Kenya do it


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone, just a couple of quick questions (I believe many here have applied for tourist visa (676) together with their PMV/Spousal visa applications), is NBI clearance still needed for tourist visa application? And are tourist visas still being stamped to passports by default (or embassy just issue grant letters same with PMVs/Spousal visas)?


----------



## abc

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone, just a couple of quick questions (I believe many here have applied for tourist visa (676) together with their PMV/Spousal visa applications), is NBI clearance still needed for tourist visa application? And are tourist visas still being stamped to passports by default (or embassy just issue grant letters same with PMVs/Spousal visas)?


PMV and tourist documents put in diffrent envelop once you lodge both visa.Just photocopy the nbi then put in tourist visa envelop and the original nbi put in your pmv envelop.No,the visa of the tourist will not stamped on your passport .Embassy is a label free means does not require a visa label placed into your passport for travel to Australia,,they will issue a grant letter once your tourist visa approved,


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> I am still praying that today is the day, given how closely our applications are and the events that occured aahhhh. I don't know how the people from Kenya do it


Guday Aussieboy07 just keep on praying.Btw I've done my cfo and I'm ready to flight this week.Ive talked to a girl who attend the seminar and she said took 9 months of her pmv and we have the same co.Luckilly I am coz she process my application quick.


----------



## Alhei

Sad  need some advise


----------



## Alhei

Im confused  I emailed immi yesterday to follow up our application subclass 309. They told me that my daughters medical is still outstanding and i hav to go to our panel doctor and bring the further medical request that was sent to me. But i havent received any email from them aside from the acknowledgment letter And medical request that we Already comply immediately on nov 27.


----------



## Alhei

I even called the clinic and they told me that my medical was submitted on dec 3. And my daughter's medical was submitted on dec 5 . She was only 4 yrs old. What seems to be the problem? I emailed immi again in the afternoon but i got no reply


----------



## jayden18

Hi everyone, my wife just received a text today from the embassy, the text says

We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days. Note that the passport/documents will be released only to the applicant or the authorised representative. For more info please call, 
19093622779(PLDT/smart)
1900362279(Globe)
19033622779(Bayantel)

What does this mean? Has anyone received the same text? 

Thanks


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> Hi everyone, my wife just received a text today from the embassy, the text says
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days. Note that the passport/documents will be released only to the applicant or the authorised representative. For more info please call,
> 19093622779(PLDT/smart)
> 1900362279(Globe)
> 19033622779(Bayantel)
> 
> What does this mean? Has anyone received the same text?
> 
> Thanks


It means your documents is on your way today if you just in manila. We are same I got this text also for example in the morning then afternoon I received the documents including the grant letter.


----------



## jayden18

abc said:


> It means your documents is on your way today if you just in manila. We are same I got this text also for example in the morning then afternoon I received the documents including the grant letter.


But my wife haven't receive an email about any visa grant yet. I'm just scared that when she receive the documents it will say "denied".


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> But my wife haven't receive an email about any visa grant yet. I'm just scared that when she receive the documents it will say "denied".


It depends on case officer some of them not email the grant letter they just give the hard copy of it ,,same with champagne her partner doesn't receive email of grant letter .Just think positive it's on your way.By the way how many months is your application ?


----------



## jayden18

abc said:


> It depends on case officer some of them not email the grant letter they just give the hard copy of it ,,same with champagne her partner doesn't receive email of grant letter .Just think positive it's on your way.By the way how many months is your application ?


My wife applied last October 29,2012. yeah I hope the visa is already granted


----------



## CollegeGirl

jayden18 said:


> My wife applied last October 29,2012. yeah I hope the visa is already granted


I have also heard that many COs will just send the documentation back once they're done looking at it. Doesn't mean you're necessarily getting your grant letter.. but fingers crossed for you that that's what it means in your case!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Alhei said:


> I even called the clinic and they told me that my medical was submitted on dec 3. And my daughter's medical was submitted on dec 5 . She was only 4 yrs old. What seems to be the problem? I emailed immi again in the afternoon but i got no reply


It sounds to me like they failed to match up the medical your doctor sent with your daughter's information. I would CALL immigration rather than e-mail them. You want this taken care of ASAP.


----------



## kulots

I'm so happyyyyyyy......just received the visa grant letter today!yahoooo...GOD is really good...


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> I'm so happyyyyyyy......just received the visa grant letter today!yahoooo...GOD is really good...


Congrats kulots


----------



## kulots

abc said:


> Congrats kulots


thank you very much, abc!


----------



## abc

kulots said:


> thank you very much, abc!


No worries ,,Next step cfo lol


----------



## allansarh

kulots said:


> I'm so happyyyyyyy......just received the visa grant letter today!yahoooo...GOD is really good...


Hello kulots,
Yes God is really good nothing is imposible to him..
Congratz to you...so when do u plan for CFO?
Book a flight now while promo is still going...


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hello kulots,
> Yes God is really good nothing is imposible to him..
> Congratz to you...so when do u plan for CFO?
> Book a flight now while promo is still going...


Hi allansarh which airline has a promo?


----------



## Aussieboy07

ABC up up and away, i am getting my fiancee to phone right now after reading that as it is 6 months in a weeks time aaahhh. Though for you congratulations


----------



## Aussieboy07

Kulots
Congrats, hope all goes well


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> ABC up up and away, i am getting my fiancee to phone right now after reading that as it is 6 months in a weeks time aaahhh. Though for you congratulations


Just keep holdin on aussieboy07.Does she knows who is her co?


----------



## Aussieboy07

No not yet, just spoke to her and she is calling the old RW number but they probably won't answer as it is friday. She was trying to tell me she thinks there is another number "like a call centre" that she can try as well tommorow. No idea what she is talking about but will just have to trust that someone will answer


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> No not yet, just spoke to her and she is calling the old RW number but they probably won't answer as it is friday. She was trying to tell me she thinks there is another number "like a call centre" that she can try as well tommorow. No idea what she is talking about but will just have to trust that someone will answer


When I rung old RW number I spoke to a girl and its said its a client service.Well hopefully you can get your visa soon.Yeah when I rung that old number it's like a call center press something like that but after that an operator will answer all her queries like what I did before


----------



## Aussieboy07

yeah i will let her know taa


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> yeah i will let her know taa


No worries ,Excited much to new journey.Maybe one of this day we can meet u up in brissy -)


----------



## Aussieboy07

Which airline are you travelling? Just remember there is a lot of tax at the airport, so keep at least a 1,000PHP in your pocket to cover the cost. This is on top of the tax that you pay with your plane ticket. For Filipino nationals i think it is 200 php the same as foriegner plus an additional 500php and that is just at the international. Though someone who has travelled maybe able to give you a better update on the tax. So maybe see you in brissy once my fiancee is approved, she is teacher from province in Davao


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Which airline are you travelling? Just remember there is a lot of tax at the airport, so keep at least a 1,000PHP in your pocket to cover the cost. This is on top of the tax that you pay with your plane ticket. For Filipino nationals i think it is 200 php the same as foriegner plus an additional 500php and that is just at the international. Though someone who has travelled maybe able to give you a better update on the tax. So maybe see you in brissy once my fiancee is approved, she is teacher from province in Davao


When I travelled nov.2012 I paid 1620 travel tax and 550 terminal fee. Mostly I like jetstar coz no drama in airport


----------



## kang

abc said:


> When I travelled nov.2012 I paid 1620 travel tax and 550 terminal fee. Mostly I like jetstar coz no drama in airport


They still cost the same abc. When are you leaving?


----------



## abc

kang said:


> They still cost the same abc. When are you leaving?


Next week . When you will attend cfo ?


----------



## kang

abc said:


> Next week . When you will attend cfo ?


Im still in sydney and dont have result yet on my pmv. Have a safe trip


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Im still in sydney and dont have result yet on my pmv. Have a safe trip


Ahh ok,, Enjoy your holiday in land down under


----------



## jajp23

kulots said:


> I'm so happyyyyyyy......just received the visa grant letter today!yahoooo...GOD is really good...


Wow! Congratz kulots!!!

Aussieboy is correct! Immigration usually grants visa on a Friday! My husband's visa was also granted on a Friday


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL (Maybe i have gone loco loco) as now i have to wait until next friday. Maybe it is a bit like bingo (a game of chance) also played on a Friday where everyones numbers are put in a barrel and the lucky ones come out. So to you Kulots BINGO (means your the winner)


----------



## champagne

Hi guys! My boyfriend just finished his pre departure seminar this afternoon.. next is buying the ticket (and all my pasalubongs  ) and hopefully he'll be here in sydney in 2-3 weeks time..

my boyfriends visa got approved on a friday as well..


----------



## abc

champagne said:


> Hi guys! My boyfriend just finished his pre departure seminar this afternoon.. next is buying the ticket (and all my pasalubongs  ) and hopefully he'll be here in sydney in 2-3 weeks time..
> 
> my boyfriends visa got approved on a friday as well..


Happy for both of you. I've done mine yesterday in CFO Manila .


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Toast*



abc said:


> Happy for both of you. I've done mine yesterday in CFO Manila .


Well Champagne your news is worth a toast hhhhmmmmm.

Can you tell us all more about the departure seminar ie How long, any cost, line ups. Give the rest of us something to do other than watching the grass growing or screaming as per DIAC requirement, you will find that process on page.....


----------



## Alhei

CollegeGirl said:


> It sounds to me like they failed to match up the medical your doctor sent with your daughter's information. I would CALL immigration rather than e-mail them. You want this taken care of ASAP.


Hi guess what?! They have sent the further medical request on january 3 to a WRONG EMAIL address. I discovered it when i ask them to give me a copy of that letter. They just want us to submit a full medical history from pediatrician...


----------



## jayden18

Hi is anyone here have their spouse visa denied? If yes on what grounds? Cheers


----------



## Aussieboy07

What happens if visa is rejected is another thread, whilst this does not answer your question is here is part of something that Mark Northam (Moderator of this forum and Migration Agent wrote)

often you simply get a notice of refusal.

If the refusal is based on character grounds, you'll get a Notice of Intent to Refuse with an opportunity to address the character issues. Whether a refusal is onshore or offshore, and whether you have an Australian sponsor or not can determine your review rights at the Migration Review Tribunal, which is essentially a review of your case where new info can be added.


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> Hi allansarh which airline has a promo?


Hello abc,
My fiancee got in PAL 730 bucks direct flight Manila to Sydney..
I heared also Quantas have promo, try to check..when do u plan to go to OZ?


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hello abc,
> My fiancee got in PAL 730 bucks direct flight Manila to Sydney..
> I heared also Quantas have promo, try to check..when do u plan to go to OZ?


Next week is my flight maybe,Im from Brissy no direct flight hehe.My partner will get me ticket on Monday.Maybe I fly with jetstar


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC 
PAL is more exspensive than some of the others airlines Qantas is around $750 Manila to Brisabane direct (tuesday night is their direct night). Currently to Brisbane the cheapest full service carrier is Malaysian airlines with a stop over in Kula Lumpur, for around $530 followed by Jetstar with a stopover in Darwin for around $570. I personally think it is best to land in Australia for the first time in the city that you are going to so therefore no to Jetstar for me.


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> PAL is more exspensive than some of the others airlines Qantas is around $750 Manila to Brisabane direct (tuesday night is their direct night). Currently to Brisbane the cheapest full service carrier is Malaysian airlines with a stop over in Kula Lumpur, for around $530 followed by Jetstar with a stopover in Darwin for around $570. I personally think it is best to land in Australia for the first time in the city that you are going to so therefore no to Jetstar for me.


I don't want PAL coz I have phoebia on that airline lol.Qantas is pretty good service when I flew before.Jetstar no drama for me


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL I trust cebu pacific more than PAL


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> LOL I trust cebu pacific more than PAL


Hehehe .I told to my hubby if he will book me ticket no more PAL lol.


----------



## jayden18

Wife visa has been granted, so happpppyy)


----------



## kttykat

jayden18 said:


> Wife visa has been granted, so happpppyy)


Congratulations. 
You should put up your timeline.

Kttykat


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> Wife visa has been granted, so happpppyy)


Congrats )


----------



## jayden18

kttykat said:


> Congratulations.
> You should put up your timeline.
> 
> Kttykat


I'm happy to do it. But I don't know how:/


----------



## kttykat

jayden18 said:


> I'm happy to do it. But I don't know how:/


http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...g-your-signature-plus-other-useful-links.html

The instructions for doing a timeline are on the link provided.



Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07

congrats jayden
I hope you and your partner have many kids and lots of stories to share with them


----------



## chrisb

My wife was granted her Visa 309 on Thursday 7th Feb.
Applied 20th September 2012.. 

Finally Finally Finally!
Thanks to everybody for the support on here
peace!


----------



## jayden18

Aussieboy07 said:


> congrats jayden
> I hope you and your partner have many kids and lots of stories to share with them


Hehe..thank you


----------



## abc

chrisb said:


> My wife was granted her Visa 309 on Thursday 7th Feb.
> Applied 20th September 2012..
> 
> Finally Finally Finally!
> Thanks to everybody for the support on here
> peace!


That's awesome heaps of visa granted here.Congrats to both of you


----------



## jayden18

I can't post my timeline for some reason, so I will just do it manually.

Date applied: October 29,2012
Police check: October 29, 2012
Medical s: November 13,2012
Case officer: January 20, 2013
Visa granted: February 7,2013


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> I can't post my timeline for some reason, so I will just do it manually.
> 
> Date applied: October 29,2012
> Police check: October 29, 2012
> Medical s: November 13,2012
> Case officer: January 20, 2013
> Visa granted: February 7,2013


That's alright .At least we can see your timeline.Have she done CFO ?


----------



## jayden18

abc said:


> That's alright .At least we can see your timeline.Have she done CFO ?


No not yet but she's planning to do it on Thursday. One question, does she have to do the counselling and guidance for spouse and the seminar or pdos in one day?


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> No not yet but she's planning to do it on Thursday. One question, does she have to do the counselling and guidance for spouse and the seminar or pdos in one day?


She does the counselling and seminar in one day.After that seminar she will get the sticker attach to her passport and the certificate .It cost 400 pesos.She needs to be early coz 15 slots only per day


----------



## jayden18

abc said:


> She does the counselling and seminar in one day.After that seminar she will get the sticker attach to her passport and the certificate .It cost 400 pesos.She needs to be early coz 15 slots only per day


Yeah thanks for that info


----------



## abc

jayden18 said:


> Yeah thanks for that info


No worries


----------



## kttykat

jayden18 said:


> I can't post my timeline for some reason, so I will just do it manually.
> 
> Date applied: October 29,2012
> Police check: October 29, 2012
> Medical s: November 13,2012
> Case officer: January 20, 2013
> Visa granted: February 7,2013


Ok I see what you are doing wrong. You almost got it, you need to copy the URL in the box below what you copied and paste that. BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature, is above the box with the URL. Go back into your timeline, update, then you will see at the bottom BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature, below that is the URL you want. Highlight it and use "ctrl a" together to highlight it, then "ctrl c" to copy it, go to you signature edit and "ctrl v" to paste the URL in and it will work.

Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well Chrisb
It won't be long and you will both be together again and your phone bill will be less than the house repayment


----------



## aneesh08

hi everyone..congratulations to all of you whose visa was granted.! cheers to that! im a newbie here. my fiance found this forum and i guess this is useful to let my frustrations be heard. haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Aneesh08
wow you really share your story, so i will share one with you but not mine hehe. Approx. 8 years ago my friend went to bring his wife from Ph to Aust. though during the medical they discovered she had TB. She completed the 6 month treatment and then was approved to come to Aust.. They are still happily married and she has just returned from a visit to her family in Ph so don't worry it will just take time and of course LOVE


----------



## jayden18

kttykat said:


> Ok I see what you are doing wrong. You almost got it, you need to copy the URL in the box below what you copied and paste that. BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature, is above the box with the URL. Go back into your timeline, update, then you will see at the bottom BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature, below that is the URL you want. Highlight it and use "ctrl a" together to highlight it, then "ctrl c" to copy it, go to you signature edit and "ctrl v" to paste the URL in and it will work.
> 
> Kttykat


Yeah I did that but i think it doesn't work on ipad so I will do it on my pc.


----------



## aneesh08

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Aneesh08
> wow you really share your story, so i will share one with you but not mine hehe. Approx. 8 years ago my friend went to bring his wife from Ph to Aust. though during the medical they discovered she had TB. She completed the 6 month treatment and then was approved to come to Aust.. They are still happily married and she has just returned from a visit to her family in Ph so don't worry it will just take time and of course LOVE


yeah. I'm a bit bored.  hehehe. I can't work yet.  hayayaay. BTW this coming Feb 23 that would be my 6 month, I wish it's all done and healed. I'm going to do some tests again for the visa. I need to provide sputum for culture. My worry now is I can't give sufficient sample because I'm not coughing even before. I don't have any symptoms of that disease. But thanks Auusieboy for that story, its a big help. God Bless you.


----------



## js8_may2009

Question: If one gets married while the PMV is ongoing, will the partner visa be granted right after?

How long does it take for it to be finalized?

Did someone ever tried PMV then changed to Partner Visa?

How/WHat were the procedures later on?


----------



## js8_may2009

aneesh, 

Where did you do your medical? In manila? If so, which one? St lukes or the one in Makati?


----------



## abc

js8_may2009 said:


> Question: If one gets married while the PMV is ongoing, will the partner visa be granted right after?
> 
> How long does it take for it to be finalized?
> 
> Did someone ever tried PMV then changed to Partner Visa?
> 
> How/WHat were the procedures later on?


As far as I know if you get married once your pmv is ongoing , you need to change your application to partner visa/spouse visa( subclass 309) at no extra charge.You just send immediately written notification to the embassy and provide a written request that due to your marriage ,you wish to withdraw your pmv application and change the application to a partner visa.
The standard processing is 6-9 months but it can be shorten or longer the period of time.Its a case to case basis.


----------



## aneesh08

js8_may2009 said:


> aneesh,
> 
> Where did you do your medical? In manila? If so, which one? St lukes or the one in Makati?


I think all Panel Medical Centres are good. 
Best of Luck


----------



## js8_may2009

My 2nd tourist visa is declined. I will resubmit soon. *sad*


----------



## kulots

does anybody here working or have worked in the phil government?


----------



## iduno

*iduno*

My wife does...why?


----------



## zhelmagnaye

hi everyone, i lodged my spouse visa application on January 16, and i got a notification email and text the day after. i have never heard anything from them since... just done my medical exams last January 25 cuz i just checked my email a week after i lodged my application. i did not hear anything also from the clinic so i guess my health check is alright since its going to be 3 weeks this friday? advance thanks to everyone and congrats to all visa grantees.


----------



## champagne

Hi guys,

My boyfriend bought his flight ticket through International Organisation for Migration (Philippines). It's almost P28 thou including Phil tax (P1620) only the terminal fee is excluded. 46kgs plus hand carry. Qantas airways Feb 25 (monday) stop over in Brisabane but for just an hour and will arrive in Sydney at 8am Feb 26..

Hope this helps when buying your ticket once you received your visas..


----------



## wishful

kang said:


> Im still in sydney and dont have result yet on my pmv. Have a safe trip


Hi kang, 
When are you planning to return in Philippines? Just make sure you've informed your CO that you're still here in Australia. I'm not sure if you're already aware that you should be outside Australia once your PMV is approved.


----------



## Aussieboy07

champagne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My boyfriend bought his flight ticket through International Organisation for Migration (Philippines). It's almost P28 thou including Phil tax (P1620) only the terminal fee is excluded. 46kgs plus hand carry. Qantas airways Feb 25 (monday) stop over in Brisabane but for just an hour and will arrive in Sydney at 8am Feb 26..
> 
> Hope this helps when buying your ticket once you received your visas..


That is about $50 (2,000 php) cheaper than the normal plane ticket direct to brisbane and sydney is further. Plus the added bonus of the extra 23 kilos, can you message me contact details.


----------



## kang

wishful said:


> Hi kang,
> When are you planning to return in Philippines? Just make sure you've informed your CO that you're still here in Australia. I'm not sure if you're already aware that you should be outside Australia once your PMV is approved.


My return ticket is April. Thanks wishful they are aware of my whereabouts. I don't think my papers have been allocated to a co as i lodge them last week of dec. Thanks for the concern


----------



## allansarh

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone..!!!
Any granted visa on the LOve Day?
God Bless everyone...


----------



## wishful

Happy Valentines Day!!! Hope everyone's having fun!


----------



## ikihajimaru

chrisb said:


> My wife was granted her Visa 309 on Thursday 7th Feb.
> Applied 20th September 2012..
> 
> Finally Finally Finally!
> Thanks to everybody for the support on here
> peace!


Congratulations


----------



## js8_may2009

zhelmagnaye said:


> hi everyone, i lodged my spouse visa application on January 16, and i got a notification email and text the day after. i have never heard anything from them since... just done my medical exams last January 25 cuz i just checked my email a week after i lodged my application. i did not hear anything also from the clinic so i guess my health check is alright since its going to be 3 weeks this friday? advance thanks to everyone and congrats to all visa grantees.


I had my medical with St.Luke's. I was told that if I do not hear from them between 7-10working days my result will be forwarded to the immi by then.I still have 4more days to wait.

If it has been 3wks already, then I guess the result should be with the immi now.

Do not stress yourself. Everything has a purpose and every problem has an ounce of solution.


----------



## Pippen

5 months 15 days and counting...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Pippen said:


> 5 months 15 days and counting...


I hear you, applied 9 days before you and every friday i pray it is our turn. Though did not happen today aaahhhhh


----------



## js8_may2009

Wow 5 months... WHen I pray mine will get a result on the 4th month.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Lost the plot today, sent an email to the embassy and cc to my local member of parliment, this was the embassy response aaaahhhhhh
PEU MAILBOX AUTO-REPLY This email acknowledges receipt of your message received by the PermanentEntry Unit in the Visa and Immigration Office of the Australian EmbassyManila.If you have an active application, this message will be placed on yourrecord, including any attachments received. If you do not have an active application, please refer to the comprehensiveinformation found on the Department's website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship and theFrequently Asked Questions section of the Embassy website found athttp://www.philippines.embassy.gov.au/mnla/DIACfaqs1009.html. For information about the status of your active application, please referto the Visa Processing Page of our website athttp://www.philippines.embassy.gov.au/mnla/Visa_Processing_Times2.html. We currently take eight (8) weeks from the date of submitting your visaapplication to allocate to a case officer. If you are within this 8 week period we will not respond to your statusenquiry.For all other active case specific enquiries, we will endeavour torespond within two (2) working days. Please note that Australia's Privacy Act prohibits disclosure of personalinformation to third parties. We are limited in the type of case relatedinformation that we can release to spouses/sponsors and will not releaseinformation to non-authorised third parties. Yours sincerely,Visa and Immigration OfficeAustralian Embassy, Manila


----------



## Aussieboy07

If you are looking for me on monday morning, i will be at the federal members office complaining about processing times. This is just [email protected]#@#t


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> If you are looking for me on monday morning, i will be at the federal members office complaining about processing times. This is just [email protected]#@#t


Bloke, I'm with you on this one. Ever since the government changed in 2007 the state of affairs in the country has gone down the drain. We now have thousands upon thousands of que jumpers getting into this country at the expense of people who are legitimately attempting to arrive.

We need a change of government and a change of immigration policy to stop the rot that is going on.


----------



## Romulus

I have a question regarding supporting documentation.

Is it necessary to have everything as a 'certified true copy' i.e. if I just print my flight itineraries emailed to me, and bank statements from my internet banking do they need to be certified? They're not copies, they're original statements I have printed.

Thanks.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I don't think you need them certified but it would not hurt to get a JP to certify them, it might be better in the long run,
Rom
Bring back Johnny Howard


----------



## champagne

Hi Aussieboy!

You asked me before about my boyfriend's flight.. I contacted the International Organisation for Migration about their concession fares for first time migrants..


----------



## iduno

*iduno*

I see those lazy P%$#&&* in the Manila embassy have not updated the processing time line, last update was the 1st Feb.
Its like" I am "God" and buggar the people that pay our salaries !!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

champagne said:


> Hi Aussieboy!
> 
> You asked me before about my boyfriend's flight.. I contacted the International Organisation for Migration about their concession fares for first time migrants..


And i feel there is more you want to say


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> I see those lazy P%$#&&* in the Manila embassy have not updated the processing time line, last update was the 1st Feb.
> Its like" I am "God" and buggar the people that pay our salaries !!!!


It justs means that they have not started processing any new applications since the 01.02.13


----------



## iduno

*Assessment time line*

They have gone from assessing application received up to the 24th September on the 10th January to assessing applications received up to the11th December on the 1st February.
So from the 10th January until the 1st of February they have started assessing applications received over a period of 3 months and 11 days.
So what now, are they overloaded with assessments? and all applications lodged after the 10th January will now be left in a big pile and the the waiting time again blows out to two or three or four months.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Sorry I read this and just started laughing, it is good to see someone other than me demonstrating their level of frustration. I have opted to take the political route now to vent my frustration, it is an election year after all


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07,
Once my wife has her visa l'll put the whole story of my interaction with the embassy, makes very interesting reading.
I dont know if I have done the right think by pointing out to them all the conflicting and incorrect information, both on the Australian immigration web site and also the Philippines specific check list or not.
We will see what we will see


----------



## Aussieboy07

yeah i don't know if i have done myself any favours pointing out their tardiness and ccing it to the local member to forward to the federal member but if they knock it back i will scream out that it is retribution and there is always the MRT


----------



## FilAus

*Success*

My wife finally got her visa. We are both very excited and she will be here next week. Thank you Lord


----------



## Aussieboy07

Congratulations FilAus
Your application being May has given me some hope, so some are still waiting nearly 9 months for approvals aahh. Did you have any additional requests from the CO or just a long wait? Which is now over


----------



## FilAus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Congratulations FilAus
> Your application being May has given me some hope, so some are still waiting nearly 9 months for approvals aahh. Did you have any additional requests from the CO or just a long wait? Which is now over


Thanks Aussieboy07. Yes, we did have a delay because my wife's annulment papers were being verified through the court. This took three months.


----------



## Aussieboy07

thanks and i hope you have a long life together


----------



## abc

FilAus said:


> My wife finally got her visa. We are both very excited and she will be here next week. Thank you Lord


Congratulation


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me all, I am about to apply for a PMV 300 visa to live with my fiance. I live in Davao City, Philippines at the moment.

I noticed the fee is around $2,700 AUD. My fiance (Australian) will pay for it, however he is unsure about the best way to do this. 

How did you all pay the fees, was it in Australia in dollars or in the Philippines in pesos? And if it was in pesos, what was the method you used to pay?

Salamat


----------



## kang

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me all, I am about to apply for a PMV 300 visa to live with my fiance. I live in Davao City, Philippines at the moment.
> 
> I noticed the fee is around $2,700 AUD. My fiance (Australian) will pay for it, however he is unsure about the best way to do this.
> 
> How did you all pay the fees, was it in Australia in dollars or in the Philippines in pesos? And if it was in pesos, what was the method you used to pay?
> 
> Salamat


My partner paid the fee in australia, he can e-mail you the receipt and you can just print that and attached it to your application. If your paying in the Philippines they only accept manager's cheque


----------



## abc

kang said:


> My partner paid the fee in australia, he can e-mail you the receipt and you can just print that and attached it to your application. If your paying in the Philippines they only accept manager's cheque


Hi kang where about you in oz?


----------



## krysta88

Thanks kang 

Excuse me all again, my next question is the police (NBI Clearance) and health clearance. 

Do you think it's better to get them before the application, or after? What was your experience? Thanks


----------



## jajp23

krysta88 said:


> Thanks kang
> 
> Excuse me all again, my next question is the police (NBI Clearance) and health clearance.
> 
> Do you think it's better to get them before the application, or after? What was your experience? Thanks


Better get an NBI clearance and attach to you application. As to health clearance, you need to get it once you received the request from the immigration. It is usually sent together with the acknowledgement on receipt of your application which I think is usually received within 3-7 days upon lodgement. My husband received the acknowledgement after 2 days.


----------



## Jonacp

Yes it good for you to get NbI before you lodge your app.But about the health clearance just the immigration send you email to get medical after 1 week or days from the date you lodge,,


----------



## kang

abc said:


> Hi kang where about you in oz?


Hi abc. I live in Sydney. And you?


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Hi abc. I live in Sydney. And you?


In Brisbane . Just got here Friday . How's your pmv goin on?


----------



## krysta88

Thanks all  I have another small question:

When filling out form 47sp and form 80, is it ok to fill it out electronically?

And once it has been completed, should I print out the forms and send it to the office in person, by courier, or can it be submitted online?

Thx!


----------



## kang

abc said:


> In Brisbane . Just got here Friday . How's your pmv goin on?


Cool. How is your stay so far? They're not processing my papers yet submitted them last week of Dec.


----------



## dunan

just one thing after you file your application, you will receive a confirmation email that will include an attachment of where to do your medicals, which are usually done over 2 days. There could also send another attachment asking you to contact NBI n request them to send your documents...eg birth cert, annulment papers (if it applies to you) n other docs directly to the embassy (cos maybe they think the docs in your application are fradulant).....this fee can be paid thru the bank that they nominate....n request can be done online....

We lodged Dec.15th. done my medicals n havent heard anything as yet. As to the forms we downloaded off the website n filled in by hand...not sure if you can fill it out electronically but i may be wrong...


----------



## abc

kang said:


> Cool. How is your stay so far? They're not processing my papers yet submitted them last week of Dec.


All good . Just keep browsing the net what job fit me in.. Ahh ok maybe march you will heard about your application


----------



## Aussieboy07

The forms can be filled in electonically but can not save as PDF though i do believe i read in a much earlier post how someone found a way around this.
You can pay the $2,680 by credit card while in Australia to immigration department who will email the receipt. This is the safest way to do it
Wait to be given the names and locations of where to get the medical done by the embassy


----------



## Aussieboy07

found this earlier post by jbjapan (susan)

Using software to "type" info into forms 
HELPFUL HINT: For some of us, the forms such as the 80, 47P, etc., are very tedious to fill out by hand. 

I used a piece of software from Tracker Software (a Canadian firm) called PDF-XChange PDF Viewer (there is a FREE version!) to do the typing on all my forms.

It's not the prettiest typeface in the world, but it makes it SO much easier to fill in the forms, as you can save your work, and come back to it later.

1. Download the free version and install it.
2. Download the PDF version of the form you want to fill out, and save it to your hard drive or portable drive.
3. Open PDF-XChange Viewer.
4. Double-click on the screen and tell it where to find the file you saved.
5. Fill out your form and save it.

Please note: After you have saved the form the first time, and you wish to re-edit, or add information, remember to open the file with PDF-XChange Viewer, NOT with Adobe. Adobe will not let you edit the file.

However, when you have completed the form to your satisfaction and are ready to PRINT the form, open it with Adobe, and print it from there.

I hope this will help some of you out! PDF-Xchange Viewer is supported in several European languages, as well as English.

Susan


----------



## phoenix1014

........................


----------



## phoenix1014

krysta88 said:


> Thanks all  I have another small question:
> 
> When filling out form 47sp and form 80, is it ok to fill it out electronically?
> 
> And once it has been completed, should I print out the forms and send it to the office in person, by courier, or can it be submitted online?
> 
> Thx!


Hello krysta,

Once you completed everything, you can lodge your application personally to VIA Cebu since you're from Davao or you can call the Embassy Call Center. They can facilitate the pick up of your documents because they have accredited courier to do so. Hope this will help.


----------



## Aussieboy07

If you decide to go to Cebu to lodge it, you could do your CFO seminar the day before and then include it in your application


----------



## allansarh

FilAus said:


> My wife finally got her visa. We are both very excited and she will be here next week. Thank you Lord


Congratz FilAus,
Finally your wife got it after a long wait...Happy for the both of you..
God is really good..Kepp praying everyone..Thanks


----------



## blessed

What is SMEF-COW? and is it different from CFO?

http://smef-cow-phil.org/


----------



## Aussieboy07

Same thing, first time passport holders need to go through this seminar before they can get a passsport and all filipinos go through the seminar. If your lucky collegegirl will now more clearly articulate what i am saying


----------



## abc

blessed said:


> What is SMEF-COW? and is it different from CFO?
> 
> http://smef-cow-phil.org/


SMEF-COW which is located in Katipunan,Cubao is no longer exist since September ,2012 ..If you are from Manila you can have your seminar in CFO main which is located along osmenia highway quirino .You just need to pay 400 pesos for the certificate and sticker.Monday and Thursday is the schedule.Only 15 slots so make sure you will be there early to have the slot.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Things seem to change so quickly


----------



## blessed

I need advice po. I submitted my Prospective Marriage application December 2012. My fiancée used to rent a granny's flat at his brother's place but he was asked to move so he had no choice but to look for a new place, he was able to find a place a month ago. My fiancee told his brother that the address we put in the application is their address because we didnt know he will be ask to move and it's okay to them if anything comes up he will notify us. My question is should we inform the embassy about our new address or just leave it like that?


----------



## allansarh

blessed said:


> I need advice po. I submitted my Prospective Marriage application December 2012. My fiancée used to rent a granny's flat at his brother's place but he was asked to move so he had no choice but to look for a new place, he was able to find a place a month ago. My fiancee told his brother that the address we put in the application is their address because we didnt know he will be ask to move and it's okay to them if anything comes up he will notify us. My question is should we inform the embassy about our new address or just leave it like that?


Hi Blessed,
In my opinion, yes u should inform the your C.O or the immi. about you have change your address..just email them..
Thanks and God Bless..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Blessed,
In my opinion, yes u should inform your C.O or the immi. about his change of address. Some people in Australia regularly move be mindfull that you will also need to update the amount of rent he currently pays as it may differ from his previous living arrangement. His current living arrangement will need to be updated to include that there is a place for you to reside when you come.


----------



## iduno

Hey Filipina applicants, you all gone to sleep or is there some good news out on Manila and you don't want to share.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
i think just given up, for me it was 6 months of waiting last Friday and on another thread i saw someone get it in a week in Perth. I think we are all just in wait mode and god only knows what will happen now with the crackdown on working visas.


----------



## abc

iduno said:


> Hey Filipina applicants, you all gone to sleep or is there some good news out on Manila and you don't want to share.


Yeah never heard as of these weeks


----------



## iduno

So what is happening in Manila, are they just playing "GOD" from the 1st of February and not telling? or all there high paid staff have decided that the work is too hard and are having a loooong break!!!!!!
Or maybe they have all got fired and the department are trying to find people to with some compassion to replace them...haha....
Anyhow its my wife's birthday next week so I'm going over there for a few weeks.


----------



## dunan

Well nothing much has changed except beer n smokes cost alot more but way cheap by our standards....weather in Cebu (all i can speak about) is cooler that is lots of rain but high humidity....n the beloved croc has died so the title goes back to our croc....anyway have a great birthday bash but just don't sing '' I did it my way" on karaoke cos bad things seem to happen...lol..


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> Well nothing much has changed except beer n smokes cost alot more but way cheap by our standards....weather in Cebu (all i can speak about) is cooler that is lots of rain but high humidity....n the beloved croc has died so the title goes back to our croc....anyway have a great birthday bash but just don't sing '' I did it my way" on karaoke cos bad things seem to happen...lol..


Thanks Dunan, no one wants to hear me sing anyway,I only came back to australia end of january, had to some work, so looking forward to seeing my wife again.


----------



## krysta88

Hi all, I have a question:

I'm preparing my documents for a PMV 300 application. 

What is the best way to get a letter from a marriage celebrant detailing our plans to get married? I asked my church but they said they require payment first, and since we don't know the date yet, it's hard. We are getting married in Davao, PI. 

Thanks!


----------



## dunan

Hi Kysta...a PMV requires a marriage date in Australia....not in Philippines....if you marry in Phil then you need a spouse visa n thats alot harder than a PMV for reasons that are beyond me....


----------



## abc

dunan said:


> Hi Kysta...a PMV requires a marriage date in Australia....not in Philippines....if you marry in Phil then you need a spouse visa n thats alot harder than a PMV for reasons that are beyond me....


As per partner migration booklet they can marry either in or outside Australia but she must enter Australia at least once on the Prospective visa before the marriage takes place.They will lodge pmv offshore once pmv granted she needs enter oz once then back to Philippines for their marriage. After the marriage they can lodge onshore the spouse visa


----------



## dunan

Ok maybe im just confused....so if i lodge a PMV visa offshore n need to provide details of proof that i will get married within the 8 or so months of arriving in OZ then i can give a off shore venue that the marriage will take place? I thought when filling in the application it requires you to provide proof that once you arrive in Aus you have the marriage ceremony already arranged n in Aus not in your home country.....


----------



## krysta88

hi abc and dunan,

yes, the reason we are applying for PMV is because i want to live in Australia for between 6-8 months before we get married. that way i can build stronger bonds with his family members, since i have not met them yet as i can't travel to australia. 

and at least i will have better knowledge about what life is like in australia. but we want to get married in Philippines so that all of my family members can attend, while his immediate family can fly over as well.

is this fine, or will it cause any issues??


----------



## dunan

get married after you do the 8 months in a small civil wedding....then have the big one in the Philippines in front of the family....but im pretty sure if you fill in an off-shore application you would need to name a venue that you have pre-booked in Aust..but only my understanding....take care Krysta....


----------



## iduno

*NSO and medical docs*

Did anyone get confirmation that there NSO docs and medical had been received by immigration in manila.


----------



## wishful

krysta88 said:


> hi abc and dunan,
> 
> yes, the reason we are applying for PMV is because i want to live in Australia for between 6-8 months before we get married. that way i can build stronger bonds with his family members, since i have not met them yet as i can't travel to australia.
> 
> and at least i will have better knowledge about what life is like in australia. but we want to get married in Philippines so that all of my family members can attend, while his immediate family can fly over as well.
> 
> is this fine, or will it cause any issues??


Hi krysta88, there should be no issues with your plan. Though, if possible, before returning to Australia, you've already processed your marriage certificate (for spousal visa application).


----------



## tangerine

iduno said:


> Did anyone get confirmation that there NSO docs and medical had been received by immigration in manila.


Hi- for my case, they didn't give us any confirmation receipt for both my medicals and NSO docs. Just check with your panel doctor when they've uploaded the results to ehealth. I only got a verbal confirmation from the nurse that the doctor already uploaded my file. I just noted the date I was told. For NSO, I only communicated with them via email and was advised that our docs have already been delivered to the embassy. I think that's normal that you didn't get any confirmation from embassy for these docs.


----------



## iduno

Thanks Tangerine, I'll send them an email and ask.


----------



## dunan

Same here NSO docs were sent directly to embassy in Manila n so were the medicals.....No confirmation but if they were not received im sure we would find out...

Krysta hope your plan works out....


----------



## krysta88

wishful said:


> Hi krysta88, there should be no issues with your plan. Though, if possible, before returning to Australia, you've already processed your marriage certificate (for spousal visa application).


thanks! 

i don't mind having a civil wedding in australia if it was required, but if possible i am a bit traditional and want our "real" wedding to be the same time as our "legal" wedding. that's why i hope its fine to get married in my home city where everyone will be there, and we will be officially husband and wife.


----------



## tangerine

krysta88 said:


> thanks!
> 
> i don't mind having a civil wedding in australia if it was required, but if possible i am a bit traditional and want our "real" wedding to be the same time as our "legal" wedding. that's why i hope its fine to get married in my home city where everyone will be there, and we will be officially husband and wife.


Hi Krysta88, i was just wondering why you'd be applying for pmv when you are planning to get married in the phil? wouldnt it be more costly to get married twice (au and ph) plus the cost of app fees for pmv and onshore spouse? im just curious  my hubby and i thought about this a lot because like you, we were planning to apply for pmv last 2011 so we could be together asap, however, after discussing about the pros and cons, we went ahead with the spouse visa. Our docs were all ready for lodgement since 2011, but because we wanted our families from diff. countries to witness our big day, we got married in manila. (Wedding planning was the best part! hehe) Anyway, for us, it's easier and more straightforward to apply for spouse visa. Some people say that it's harder to prove than pmv or vice versa, but it all boils down to the evidences you'll provide that will show a genuine and continuing relationship. We never lived together on a permanent basis because he's working and I'm working also in another country, but I think we've showed enough docs to prove our strong commitment for each other. Our visa was granted after 3mos.

The waiting part after lodgement is always crucial and depressing, besides the hassle in gathering all required docs (which took us 2 months to complete). But, all these things will definitely make you & your partner even more patient. It will strengthen your relationship as well because you have to constantly uplift each other's emotions while being apart. I hope your visa app will
go smoothly. All the best


----------



## krysta88

tangerine said:


> Hi Krysta88, i was just wondering why you'd be applying for pmv when you are planning to get married in the phil? wouldnt it be more costly to get married twice (au and ph) plus the cost of app fees for pmv and onshore spouse? im just curious  my hubby and i thought about this a lot because like you, we were planning to apply for pmv last 2011 so we could be together asap, however, after discussing about the pros and cons, we went ahead with the spouse visa. Our docs were all ready for lodgement since 2011, but because we wanted our families from diff. countries to witness our big day, we got married in manila. (Wedding planning was the best part! hehe) Anyway, for us, it's easier and more straightforward to apply for spouse visa. Some people say that it's harder to prove than pmv or vice versa, but it all boils down to the evidences you'll provide that will show a genuine and continuing relationship. We never lived together on a permanent basis because he's working and I'm working also in another country, but I think we've showed enough docs to prove our strong commitment for each other. Our visa was granted after 3mos.
> 
> The waiting part after lodgement is always crucial and depressing, besides the hassle in gathering all required docs (which took us 2 months to complete). But, all these things will definitely make you & your partner even more patient. It will strengthen your relationship as well because you have to constantly uplift each other's emotions while being apart. I hope your visa app will
> go smoothly. All the best


hi tangerine, the reason we are applying for a PMV visa is because i want to be able to meet my fiance's family and experience life in australia before i am already married. in australia the culture is that you should get to know all of the family members before a wedding, and so at least this way they can get to know me before i am already part of their family "officially".

i believe that i only have to get married once, in phils, and then it will be recognised in australia once we apply for the partner visa as part 2 of the process (after PMV).

i think the fees are fairly similar... $2700 for PMV and then $1000 for the partner application. is it more expensive than the partner one? i think i remember the partner one is also $2700, but maybe you save $1000 extra. nevertheless, i think it's worth paying extra for my situation.

essentially, if our PMV is approved then i am planning to permanently move to australia, however we will fly back home to Davao for up to a month so that we can get married in front of family and process the paperwork. then we will fly back to australia again permanently.


----------



## Aussieboy07

You are correct in saying your marriage in PH is recognised in Australia and you are right the PMV is approx $1,000 dearer as you have pay for the partner application after the PMV. I also agree with you that money (if you can afford it) should not be the thing to determine when and where you get married. You can save money on the wedding anyway if you marry in the PH as food, drink, wedding dress is cheaper but alas more mouths to feed haha


----------



## JustWaitingNow

We are just about to head into our 9th month of waiting. Its seems our application has been plagued with issues and errors.

And after we thought we had them all resolved we got a request for another Xray. For some reason the AUS Global thought they say something on the 1st medical (7 months ago). But we know there is nothing wrong except a little asthma.

Oh well. We Keep waiting!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Just waiting
I would be keen to hear in more detail the sort of issues that you have encountered. Like did you have to provided addtional evidence of relationship or was the form not completed properly. I think this would be benefical to those who are in the process of preparing their applications. My heart goes out to you as we have just entered our 7 month and don't even know who our co is after the last one (initals RW) resigned. We applied 22 August 2012 so only 1 month after you and have seen a lot more approved quicker. It is harder to keep being positive about this, though i still look forward to Fridays as it appears the majority of Manila applicants get approvals on a friday. Good luck


----------



## JustWaitingNow

Our application involves my Fiances children as well.

We were asked for additional proof of ongoing relationship but that was easy..2000 pages of Skype chats LOL (i'm serious)

We were also asked for additional information to prove that she is in fact their mother. At the time we were asked the schools were on break so we couldn't get the docs quickly (1 1/2 week delay)

We submitted the additional docs and then months later were told that the Baptismal had a birth date earlier than my fiance AND and not her as guardian. Clearly the person who did the doc messed it up big time as it made her son older than her. This then made the CO wish to further re-validate other docs we sent. 

The school lost the validation request from CO. etc etc etc....and the weeks keep going by.

And further more we believe that something happened with global medical which caused them to overlook the medical (submitted 1 month after visa application). Hence the latest request to take second x-ray. 

Sooooo....

The lesson is ..double check ALL documents you submit to ensure they are correct AND follow up with your CO regularly. Don't be afraid to politely email or call. Dont be put of if you get a standard reply from a "screener". Their job is to stop the CO from getting tied up on calls and emails all day.

Yes, this process can be a little heart breaking. I think we have given up "waiting" as such. We just live day to day. If nothing happens before the end of March then I'm on a plane back there again.


----------



## Majha23

Hello everyone! I emailed my fiancée's case officer regarding his pmv application. I submitted all the additional documents already n it has been a week now. I Recieved this email, n I'm wondering what's the difference between the case officer n the senior migration officer? 
Thanks! 

Dear ms Gutierrez,

Thank you for your email enquiry.
Our records indicate that your application has already been referred to the
Senior Migration Officer for final assessment and decision. Once the
decision has been finalised, it will be communicated to the applicant/ the
authorised recipient immediately.


----------



## kttykat

Majha23 said:


> Hello everyone! I emailed my fiancée's case officer regarding his pmv application. I submitted all the additional documents already n it has been a week now. I Recieved this email, n I'm wondering what's the difference between the case officer n the senior migration officer?
> Thanks!
> 
> Dear ms Gutierrez,
> 
> Thank you for your email enquiry.
> Our records indicate that your application has already been referred to the
> Senior Migration Officer for final assessment and decision. Once the
> decision has been finalised, it will be communicated to the applicant/ the
> authorised recipient immediately.


I think the way it works IMHO, is that the case officer does all the grunt work checking the application, then passes their recommendations to a senior official who then approves or rejects the application. Therefore it sounds like good news for you that the case officer is finished with your file and is now awaiting the official rubber stamp 

Good luck,

Kttykat


----------



## Majha23

kttykat said:


> I think the way it works IMHO, is that the case officer does all the grunt work checking the application, then passes their recommendations to a senior official who then approves or rejects the application. Therefore it sounds like good news for you that the case officer is finished with your file and is now awaiting the official rubber stamp
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Kttykat


Fingers crossed... I'm really hoping he gets approved... So anxious to find out the decision. Thanks for that kttykat =)


----------



## blessed

I received an email requesting for further docs. Is the person who e-mailed me my case officer?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes usually, this is what happened to us./ Don't be afraid if it says senior case officer it is normal apparently


----------



## blessed

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes usually, this is what happened to us./ Don't be afraid if it says senior case officer it is normal apparently


Thanks Aussieboy, thats what it says a senior case officer


----------



## kttykat

blessed said:


> Thanks Aussieboy, thats what it says a senior case officer


It sounds to me IMHO, that they are trying to dot their I's and cross their T's to finalize your application. I hope they sort it out soon so they can grant your visa and get on with their job....

Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07

kttykat said:


> It sounds to me IMHO, that they are trying to dot their I's and cross their T's to finalize your application. I hope they sort it out soon so they can grant your visa and get on with their job....
> 
> Kttykat


We got the same request approx 20 Nov and recieved acknowlegement that they recieved the documents on 17 Dec (took a month due to typhoon Pablo) and nothing since then. Mark Northam (registered agent and moderator here) said it is usually between 30 to 60 days away from being finalised when that happens. Hope that helps (sorry but yes maybe more waiting still to come)


----------



## blessed

This is the first time they've contacted me, lodge my application before Christmas.


----------



## kttykat

Try and do your timelines ppl, it would help us to give you a better idea as to where you are really likely to be at... If you need help doing your timeline I wrote a step by step instruction post here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html

Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07

Kittykat
Great instructions i just give up though trying to add it to my signature block. Obviously not smart enough to drive this computer


----------



## kttykat

Aussieboy07 said:


> Kittykat
> Great instructions i just give up though trying to add it to my signature block. Obviously not smart enough to drive this computer


It really isn't that hard, if you follow the links, you really can't go wrong.

Kttykat


----------



## Lisa_mcd

Teedo said:


> We are confused about these 2 questions. I thought these questions would mean when we moved in and lived in the same house together, Which we cannot do because we are in different countrys. Should we put the date that we started our relationship? Or maybe our engagement date?
> 
> 58 When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner
> commit to a shared life together to the
> exclusion of all others?
> 
> 59 Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life
> together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and
> apart for any periods or time?
> Give details of periods and reasons for the separation


Hi Teedo

I am currently struggling with those two questions as well. Did you come right with them ? Also not sure if it meant the day we started dating or become engaged.

any help would be greatly appreciated!!

xx


----------



## dunan

Well this is my interpretation only...

The old forms used to allow the first time you met could include ig,,,internet etc etc....Now its the FIRST TIME YOU MET IN PERSON n decided to commit to each other.

The next is kinda tricky on shore/off shore thing....so basically you appear to be off shore, then its the times your partner or you visited/lived with each other n the reasons why one had to return home....tourist visa-work reasons etc.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dunan gives great advice. 

Yes, that date is the date you met in person. You must have met in person to qualify for the PMV, and you must have photographic evidence of it. 

For the other question you asked about, when I was filling it out, I just talked about why we hadn't lived together for the past couple of years. You don't have to have lived together at all for the PMV, so don't worry if you haven't. If your religion or your culture or your family doesn't permit you to live together with someone before you're married, it's okay to say that, too.


----------



## Mark1987

Hi Everyone

I sent a message to DIAC yesterday about the update of my Application.,the embassy replied to my message to day i dont know if its a good news embassy says that *



Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing.

Click to expand...

* i applied Partner Visa January 4, 2013 in Manila done my medical and also i sent my Police Check and CENOMAR.

they gave me the name of my CO

my Question is how long it will take before my CO contact me and how to contact my CO and ask if i need to sent additional Docs.

Thanks guys and so happy about the news


----------



## sar_g

Hi guys,

Just wanted to ask if sending documents to Philippines from Australia via registered mail is reliable?I think so,but what about when it gets here?I'm a bit worried as my fiancee mailed the documents today and forgot to put my contact numbers.How do u guys send yours from Australia?Thanks


----------



## MsSeptember

Hi everyone...am new here! I lodged my PMV last September2012 but till now dont get any result.The last time they contact me was December 2012 asking a POLICE CLEARNCE...I submitted it last January 18....tried calling and sending email to my CO but I got nothing but AUTO-REPLY MESSAGE...how sad!really sad!!

why it takes too long on my application.???is there any documents they still need??


----------



## krysta88

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if sending documents to Philippines from Australia via registered mail is reliable?I think so,but what about when it gets here?I'm a bit worried as my fiancee mailed the documents today and forgot to put my contact numbers.How do u guys send yours from Australia?Thanks


i'm also curious, my fiance is planning to send his documents via scanning them and then emailing them... should that be ok?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Mark1987 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I sent a message to DIAC yesterday about the update of my Application.,the embassy replied to my message to day i dont know if its a good news embassy says that i applied Partner Visa January 4, 2013 in Manila done my medical and also i sent my Police Check and CENOMAR.
> 
> they gave me the name of my CO
> 
> my Question is how long it will take before my CO contact me and how to contact my CO and ask if i need to sent additional Docs.
> 
> Thanks guys and so happy about the news


It is good news as it means that a co is now working on your application. If you are lucky your co will not contact you until a decision is made. Generally this will take between 4 to 5 months currently though timeframes can change and it may be longer. The co will only contact you otherwise if there is something missing from your application. Try and remember everytime someone contacts them and they respond it is taking them away from the work of processing visas. So try and be patient and just wait for the approval in may or june. Good luck


----------



## Aussieboy07

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if sending documents to Philippines from Australia via registered mail is reliable?I think so,but what about when it gets here?I'm a bit worried as my fiancee mailed the documents today and forgot to put my contact numbers.How do u guys send yours from Australia?Thanks


It is the most reliable way of sending mail to the philippines, i have never had any issues using this method and have sent many documents. Point to note though it is no faster than sending ordinary mail and can take 3 to 4 weeks to get where it is going especially in the smaller provinces. I normally get copies authorised by a justice of the peace and then scan and send, i then post the copies. Occasionally if you are required to send the original then i keep at least 2 authorised copies just in case but have never had a problem. Hope this helps


----------



## sar_g

Aussieboy07 said:


> It is the most reliable way of sending mail to the philippines, i have never had any issues using this method and have sent many documents. Point to note though it is no faster than sending ordinary mail and can take 3 to 4 weeks to get where it is going especially in the smaller provinces. I normally get copies authorised by a justice of the peace and then scan and send, i then post the copies. Occasionally if you are required to send the original then i keep at least 2 authorised copies just in case but have never had a problem. Hope this helps


Thanks a lot Aussieboy..it lessen my worries..


----------



## Pippen

MsSeptember said:


> Hi everyone...am new here! I lodged my PMV last September2012 but till now dont get any result.The last time they contact me was December 2012 asking a POLICE CLEARNCE...I submitted it last January 18....tried calling and sending email to my CO but I got nothing but AUTO-REPLY MESSAGE...how sad!really sad!!
> 
> why it takes too long on my application.???is there any documents they still need??


Join the "waiting club" MsSeptember, I submitted mine last week of August. Judging by this thread, I noticed that applicants who no longer receive communication are just waiting for the final approval. I guess it's just a matter of when our case officer wakes up in the right side of their beds and decide to give us our visas. Just hang tough, hopefully we'll all get there.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Pippen
That started of sounding a bit harsh but i do understand where you are coming from. There seems to be a group (who applied around july/august) of us stuck on the waiting line whilst others are processed after us. Yesterday i spoke to someone who applied in July and is still waiting and you know that i applied the week before you and am still waiting. I do agree though the waiting is a killer but no contact is supposedly good news. If the decision comes back not approved i think i will be admitted to the lunatic asylum haha


----------



## Pippen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Pippen
> That started of sounding a bit harsh but i do understand where you are coming from. There seems to be a group (who applied around july/august) of us stuck on the waiting line whilst others are processed after us. Yesterday i spoke to someone who applied in July and is still waiting and you know that i applied the week before you and am still waiting. I do agree though the waiting is a killer but no contact is supposedly good news. If the decision comes back not approved i think i will be admitted to the lunatic asylum haha


If our application comes back and we are denied then that would be the harshest thing in this world. If something is wrong with our application they should have contacted us by now and not make us wait.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Agreed, i have not seen anyone on this thread denied yet, but am aware that some people wait still 9 months for a result from Manila. I know this as someone else from this thread met a lady at manila airport who waited for 9 months to have her pmv approved and sadly she had the same CO as me aahh.
Though i guess the 9 months is a bit like giving birth first a long 9 month wait, some pain and then a happy moment


----------



## iduno

*Visa application time to be sent to a CO*

Just received an auto reply on a question and it said that the current time from receiving an application to when it is sent to a CO is 8 weeks!!!
The embassy web sit is: applications being processed up to the 11th December, how slack are they, can't even be bothered updating the web site.


----------



## Mark1987

iduno said:


> Just received an auto reply on a question and it said that the current time from receiving an application to when it is sent to a CO is 8 weeks!!!
> The embassy web sit is: applications being processed up to the 11th December, how slack are they, can't even be bothered updating the web site.


i applied partner visa January 4, 2013 and the embassy sent me a letter indicate my CO name.. mean they start working on January applicants


----------



## iduno

Mark1987 said:


> i applied partner visa January 4, 2013 and the embassy sent me a letter indicate my CO name.. mean they start working on January applicants


Good news for you Mark.
But why don"t they update the web site and let people know how long the wait is before the application is sent to a CO!!!
The only reason I found out was from there auto reply.


----------



## Mark1987

iduno said:


> Good news for you Mark.
> But why don"t they update the web site and let people know how long the wait is before the application is sent to a CO!!!
> The only reason I found out was from there auto reply.


im not sure about that iduno vefore i sent message about my application and after that i got auto reply message from the embassy. after 2 days i got the message,, reply to my message as what i know they sending a reply to your message every 2 days.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
The reality is that it can take up to 9 months for your visa to be processed through Manila. There is a lucky group who get approval in 4 to 5 months but do not think that is you as it hurts bad watching others approved in front of you


----------



## Mark1987

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> The reality is that it can take up to 9 months for your visa to be processed through Manila. There is a lucky group who get approval in 4 to 5 months but do not think that is you as it hurts bad watching others approved in front of you


thats true aussieboy07 almost 3 months since i left Australia and not with my partner so much i missed my partner. my partner want me to apply tourist visa but we decided not special it will cost money again special y airline ticket. so we decided to wait and lucky that the embassy set me a message indicate with my CO name.. were thinking what additional doc do we need to prepare incase..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry all
Reality check, There are many here who have been waiting since July 2012


----------



## Aussieboy07

Woops for manila


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry all
> Reality check, There are many here who have been waiting since July 2012


Hi aussieboy07,, do you know who's your co is?


----------



## Aussieboy07

No
we do not know


----------



## Aussieboy07

Computer access is difficult for her since typhoon pablo, we get around it but it is not perfect


----------



## abc

krysta88 said:


> i'm also curious, my fiance is planning to send his documents via scanning them and then emailing them... should that be ok?


It should be alright I think. In my case the only sign with JOP is my hubby's passport then he emailed to me and print it out. All the documents that I've passed is photocopy and its not certified but luckilly it's ok


----------



## wishful

Hi everyone, it seems embassy is slowing down with their visa approvals. Could the upcoming election and 457 visa issues causing this?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wishful
Yes i have not seen many visas approved overthe last 2 weeks. I do not believe it has anything to do with the election government offices usually run as business as usual mode (i know this as i am a public servant) though this would be a good time to complain to a politican about processing times. It would be really helpful if everyone who had a visa approved complained as well. I am also thinking that the 457 visa issue is impacting on processing times


----------



## love24

Do we really need a migration agent on applying a temporary visa?


----------



## Realman2011

No.... But it depend on ya.


----------



## Aussieboy07

You need to provide more information so we can help you


----------



## shaoran

VISA GRANT TODAY!! So happy because they gave us Permanent visa. Date of lodgement: OCT 17, 2012 / De facto Partners since 2008 THANK YOU LORD..!!!


----------



## abc

shaoran said:


> VISA GRANT TODAY!! So happy because they gave us Permanent visa. Date of lodgement: OCT 17, 2012 / De facto Partners since 2008 THANK YOU LORD..!!!


Here's the 1st batch of visa grant letters lol..That's awesome you don't need to wait 2 years to apply for permanent residency here.Good on yeah mate  ..Congratz to you and your partner


----------



## allansarh

shaoran said:


> VISA GRANT TODAY!! So happy because they gave us Permanent visa. Date of lodgement: OCT 17, 2012 / De facto Partners since 2008 THANK YOU LORD..!!!


Hello Shaoran,
Congrats to you and your partner...
Just wanna ask this: what type of visa you applied? they gave you a permanent visa? just curious about that...Rhanks God Bles..


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hello Shaoran,
> Congrats to you and your partner...
> Just wanna ask this: what type of visa you applied? they gave you a permanent visa? just curious about that...Rhanks God Bles..


I think she applied subclass 309( de facto)


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> I think she applied subclass 309( de facto)


Hi abc,
I dont think so subclass 309( de facto) will give you right away a permanent residency visa, as i read now the booklet 1127 doesn't say it there, u can get that after 2 years if u and your partner still living together after you get married.
Maybe she just miss understand that on her visa..
Cheers...


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi abc,
> I dont think so subclass 309( de facto) will give you right away a permanent residency visa, as i read now the booklet 1127 doesn't say it there, u can get that after 2 years if u and your partner still living together after you get married.
> Maybe she just miss understand that on her visa..
> Cheers...


She has permanent as she says there relationship is since 2008 ,,at the bottom of 1127 you can see that , I have a friend of mine lodge subclass 309 and co have straightaway permanent visa,


----------



## allansarh

abc said:


> She has permanent as she says there relationship is since 2008 ,,at the bottom of 1127 you can see that , I have a friend of mine lodge subclass 309 and co have straightaway permanent visa,


Hi again abc,
Oh ok i did see that...well good for her..by the way where u in oz?


----------



## abc

allansarh said:


> Hi again abc,
> Oh ok i did see that...well good for her..by the way where u in oz?


Hi allansarh, Im from Brisbane just arrived here last month.


----------



## Romulus

Hi all.

I just returned from Cebu this morning after spending 10 days with my girlfriend there. I'll be heading back again on the 15th of this month so we can lodge our PMV at Keppel building in Cebu on the 16th.

We've decided once the Visa is lodged she will apply for tourist Visa when the school year ends in March and live with me in Perth. It's simply easier (and cheaper) for my gf to quit her job and come live here than me travelling to Cebu every 6 to 8 weeks to see her. I understand she will need to return to Philippines to have the medical and for the visa to be granted. My question is, will there be any complications of her staying with me for 3 to 6 months at a time on a Tourist Visa while we wait for it to be processed? Like I said, we're fully aware of the requirement of my gf to be back in Phils for the PMV to be approved and she'll go back when needed.

Thanks.


----------



## Majha23

Praise God!! My boyfriend's PMV visa has been granted today =)


----------



## abc

Majha23 said:


> Praise God!! My boyfriend's PMV visa has been granted today =)


Congrats majha23 and to your boyfriend


----------



## MsSeptember

YUHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
My PMV granted yesterday at 6pm....
CO called informing about the grant letter..yepeeeeeeey!
I kept shouting while CO is in the line..and waht makes it more exciting is my Fiance will be home in a week to visit me so we will be flying together going to AU oi oi oi....Thanks God fro the blessing!!worth the wait!!!


----------



## singlemalt72

MsSeptember said:


> YUHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> My PMV granted yesterday at 6pm....
> CO called informing about the grant letter..yepeeeeeeey!
> I kept shouting while CO is in the line..and waht makes it more exciting is my Fiance will be home in a week to visit me so we will be flying together going to AU oi oi oi....Thanks God fro the blessing!!worth the wait!!!


Great news - just wondering how long ago did you submit your PMV application?


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me all,

Can my fiancé in Australia scan and email me the statutory declarations? Or so they need to be the originals and posted here? Thanks


----------



## Majha23

abc said:


> Congrats majha23 and to your boyfriend


Thanks abc!


----------



## allansarh

Congratz to you Majha and Ms September....


----------



## Majha23

allansarh said:


> Congratz to you Majha and Ms September....


Thank you =)


----------



## Aussieboy07

Oh happy days to you Majha and Ms September


----------



## abc

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me all,
> 
> Can my fiancé in Australia scan and email me the statutory declarations? Or so they need to be the originals and posted here? Thanks


In my case my hubby sent the original form 888 stat. dec here in Philippines . He did that in EMS post which only took 3 -4 days and I received my docs. Maybe just wait for the other comments of what they did


----------



## Aussieboy07

I would send the originals by registered post (as slow as normal post but safe) about 3 to 4 weeks. Put your visa application in now and send them when you get have them. At least the waiting time would have commenced and usually no co will look at them at least for a month


----------



## blessed

Just a quick question, if a CO ask you addt'l docs will that be it or chances are they will require more in the latter part.


----------



## MsSeptember

singlemalt72 said:


> Great news - just wondering how long ago did you submit your PMV application?


Hi!..it took 6 months and 2 days...lodged last sept 4..are you PMV applicant too??


----------



## abc

MsSeptember said:


> YUHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> My PMV granted yesterday at 6pm....
> CO called informing about the grant letter..yepeeeeeeey!
> I kept shouting while CO is in the line..and waht makes it more exciting is my Fiance will be home in a week to visit me so we will be flying together going to AU oi oi oi....Thanks God fro the blessing!!worth the wait!!!


Congrats )


----------



## MsSeptember

allansarh said:


> Congratz to you Majha and Ms September....


Thank you!!


----------



## MsSeptember

abc said:


> Congrats )


Thanks abc


----------



## abc

MsSeptember said:


> Thanks abc


Which part of Australia you heading?


----------



## MsSeptember

abc said:


> Which part of Australia you heading?


NSW...You?

Can I ask??
Aside from CFO,what else docs should i obtain before taking my flight???

thanks...


----------



## zhelmagnaye

FYI: Finally , the embassy updated their website... glad they're on to our application.

As of 1 February 2013, the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged within the period indicated below.

Visa Sub-class Permanent Visa Category	Application Lodgement Dates*
Partner Visa Applications (309, 300)	16 January 2013
Other Family (114)	18 December 2012


----------



## abc

MsSeptember said:


> NSW...You?
> 
> Can I ask??
> Aside from CFO,what else docs should i obtain before taking my flight???
> 
> thanks...


I'm from QLD,.only cfo sticker and seminar are needed for your pre departure exit.Prior your departure just bring your visa grant letter and that's only the docs you will show upon check-in.Plus a payment for travel tax and terminal fee.


----------



## Aussieboy07

blessed said:


> Just a quick question, if a CO ask you addt'l docs will that be it or chances are they will require more in the latter part.


It is done on a case by case basis, i have read where people have been asked for additional proof of relationship and provided that then to be asked to do another medical. It just depends on how thorough the co is when making the first request. AAhh i miss spell check here


----------



## blessed

I hope anyone can help, if a CO ask you addt'l docs will that be it or chances are they will require more in the latter part.


----------



## MsSeptember

abc said:


> I'm from QLD,.only cfo sticker and seminar are needed for your pre departure exit.Prior your departure just bring your visa grant letter and that's only the docs you will show upon check-in.Plus a payment for travel tax and terminal fee.


Ah.ic!!!ok..thanks abc!!
Godbless!


----------



## Alhei

On wednesday i was surprised that our evidence wer returned to us, at the same day i recieved an email from my CO asking for cenomar and new nbi clearance. Whats that supposed to mean? I really dont know how to react if im going to be excited or nervous lol.


----------



## allansarh

MsSeptember said:


> NSW...You?
> 
> Can I ask??
> Aside from CFO,what else docs should i obtain before taking my flight???
> 
> thanks...


Hi MsSeptember,
Where in NSW? we live in Merrylands...aside CFO no other docs u need.Just
when you got the airport you will have your ticket,passport,your visa grant letter and i suggest take handy photo u and your fiance together coz sometimes at the immigration they ask it, so just incase make it handy atleast 1 Pic.and also pay the travel tax cost 1,620 peso and departure tax 550

Thanks & God Bless..


----------



## allansarh

Alhei said:


> On wednesday i was surprised that our evidence wer returned to us, at the same day i recieved an email from my CO asking for cenomar and new nbi clearance. Whats that supposed to mean? I really dont know how to react if im going to be excited or nervous lol.


Hi Alhei,
In my opinion, i think your C.O dont need that anymore maybe he or she get all on you papers thats why they return it to u already..what u need to do now is submit what they asking u which is you NBI clearance and cenomar..OR if u not really contented email your C.O so u will know the answer..
Thanks and God Bless..


----------



## Alhei

allansarh said:


> Hi Alhei,
> In my opinion, i think your C.O dont need that anymore maybe he or she get all on you papers thats why they return it to u already..what u need to do now is submit what they asking u which is you NBI clearance and cenomar..OR if u not really contented email your C.O so u will know the answer..
> Thanks and God Bless..


hi allansarh, thank you for your reply  apparently i already complied with the additional documents, courier already pick it up today. Does it mean they are satisfied with the evidence that we provided? I actually submitted 5 envelopes, i know some will say that its too much its just that we want to provide them everything that can prove that the relationship is genuine


----------



## dunan

Hi Alhei

Not sure about returning docs that you submitted...So in your application you originally submitted the NBI n Cenomar? Well so did i but when i got the acknowledgement letter n confirmation to do my medicals...i was also asked to get NBI clearences sent direct from them to embassy...it can be done online n pay thru whatever bank they choose in the 2 options.....its just cause they might believe your docs r not genuine....


----------



## Alhei

dunan said:


> Hi Alhei
> 
> Not sure about returning docs that you submitted...So in your application you originally submitted the NBI n Cenomar? Well so did i but when i got the acknowledgement letter n confirmation to do my medicals...i was also asked to get NBI clearences sent direct from them to embassy...it can be done online n pay thru whatever bank they choose in the 2 options.....its just cause they might believe your docs r not genuine....


I included my old nbi which expires last january. I wasnt able to get a new one befor application because i underwent an operation. About the cenomar, i didnt thought that it must be included too because we're married for 4 yrs now. As of today we already complied and i'll just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## abc

Alhei said:


> hi allansarh, thank you for your reply  apparently i already complied with the additional documents, courier already pick it up today. Does it mean they are satisfied with the evidence that we provided? I actually submitted 5 envelopes, i know some will say that its too much its just that we want to provide them everything that can prove that the relationship is genuine


When I lodged I submitted one envelop.Thats why she ask another nbi coz yours is expire .You need to do online with your cenomar.Yeah even your married you need to pass cenomar.I remembered that's my additional docs when co contacted me


----------



## Alhei

abc said:


> When I lodged I submitted one envelop.Thats why she ask another nbi coz yours is expire .You need to do online with your cenomar.Yeah even your married you need to pass cenomar.I remembered that's my additional docs when co contacted me


Yeah silly me, we wer so excited to submit our application without double checking the checklist lolz. Oh well wish me luck  thank u for answering my queries it means a lot


----------



## abc

Alhei said:


> Yeah silly me, we wer so excited to submit our application without double checking the checklist lolz. Oh well wish me luck  thank u for answering my queries it means a lot


No worries ,Just keep on praying


----------



## allansarh

Alhei said:


> hi allansarh, thank you for your reply  apparently i already complied with the additional documents, courier already pick it up today. Does it mean they are satisfied with the evidence that we provided? I actually submitted 5 envelopes, i know some will say that its too much its just that we want to provide them everything that can prove that the relationship is genuine


Hello Alhei,
Ok that good you already submitted that add. docs they ask...
Im not sure if they are satisfied with your evidences, but if u had read at the checklist the embassy dont wish a bulky paper works just enough, 5 envelops are too much,in my case i only include important docs, my photos only 20 but they said its too much, my emails about only 5,chat history - 2 chats per month..so something like that..maybe thats the reason why they return some of your evidence papers coz maybe its too much...
Dont worry it will be alright..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC
Finally i get a response from the embassy saying that her application is still actively being processed. Not sure who it was that responded as it just said B. Pena and no job title. The email they responded to had a politician cc to it maybe that made the difference


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> Finally i get a response from the embassy saying that her application is still actively being processed. Not sure who it was that responded as it just said B. Pena and no job title. The email they responded to had a politician cc to it maybe that made the difference


That's good news.Maybe just give a weeks and it will be on it.I know one of these day we will see you and your partner here in brissy


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi I'm new to writing on here but have been reading the threads on this forum for over a year now. My fiancé and I applied for PMV in Manila dec 18 2013. He has had the medical and now just submitted the requested nbi clearance.. Is this good news? Does that generally mean everything else is going through okay? We haven't submitted form 80- will they ask for this do you think?


----------



## zhelmagnaye

hi everyone, need some help about sponsor's eligibility: When i applied 309 spouse, i didnt include TAX records cuz my husband said he could not provide it, i just submit his certificate of employment. My question is would it be enough? And because i always tell him he should provide some more evidence, he sent his payslips (2 months) but has no JP sign on them, can i still submit payslips without JP's sign? my application is nearly 2 months now and i was thinking maybe its better to wait for the CO to contact me if i need to submit additional docs. So confuse here. Anyone who have ideas pls i need your help regarding this matter. Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Zhelmagnaye -

There is no specific requirement that tax records must be provided - by providing a certificate of (current) employment plus pay slips, that is often enough evidence to show the level of current employment. Usually on partner visa applications if they want more information, they'll request it from you - while there is no guarantee that they must give you the right to submit additional documentation or information, it's commonly done on PR visas such as the spouse visa.

Same issue re: JP - for identity documents it's very important, but for the rest it's a matter of how picky the case officer may be.

Hope this helps - it's taking 6 to 9 months to process applications in the Philippines from what we've seen.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zhelmagnaye

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Zhelmagnaye -
> 
> There is no specific requirement that tax records must be provided - by providing a certificate of (current) employment plus pay slips, that is often enough evidence to show the level of current employment. Usually on partner visa applications if they want more information, they'll request it from you - while there is no guarantee that they must give you the right to submit additional documentation or information, it's commonly done on PR visas such as the spouse visa.
> 
> Same issue re: JP - for identity documents it's very important, but for the rest it's a matter of how picky the case officer may be.
> 
> Hope this helps - it's taking 6 to 9 months to process applications in the Philippines from what we've seen.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark, it was such a relief. Just a friend told me that it would be better to submit the tax records and it making me mad cuz my husband cant provide it as he just got back to work December 2012, he stayed here in the philippines for almost a year. My husband just sent his payslips and are still here with me hesitant to submit them. Anyway, thank you so much for your info. May God bless you for sharing your professional ideas, giving answers to our queries free of charge.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

Thanks so much for the kind words - helping people is exactly why I first entered this business, and it's what makes me look forward to every day in the office! I sometimes think that if everyone took a small percentage of their time each day and dedicated that to helping other people without the expectation of payment, the world would be a lot nicer place to live.

Best of luck with your application - let me know if I can assist any going forward.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MsSeptember

Hello everyone!just wanting to know if the embassy return all the docs you had submitted after your visa granted?

mine was only photos and cd...how about those signed papers and etc??they said i need it for my My second stage application..

any help pls....thanks!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

*Docs returned*

hi,

yes they will send back the docs except the Cenomar, Birth certificate and NBI.. I am waiting for the docs to be sent home


----------



## MsSeptember

AngeliquePrince said:


> hi,
> 
> yes they will send back the docs except the Cenomar, Birth certificate and NBI.. I am waiting for the docs to be sent home


hahahha!really???I guess something wrong with my return docs....i received today only this:NBI,PENAL CLEARANCE,PHOTOS AND CD...

sad to say that CFO need those supporting papers but i only have Photos and cd.......


----------



## abc

zhelmagnaye said:


> hi everyone, need some help about sponsor's eligibility: When i applied 309 spouse, i didnt include TAX records cuz my husband said he could not provide it, i just submit his certificate of employment. My question is would it be enough? And because i always tell him he should provide some more evidence, he sent his payslips (2 months) but has no JP sign on them, can i still submit payslips without JP's sign? my application is nearly 2 months now and i was thinking maybe its better to wait for the CO to contact me if i need to submit additional docs. So confuse here. Anyone who have ideas pls i need your help regarding this matter. Thanks.


I comment behalf on my experience.Sometimes don't vary of what your friends passed in her docs .Just follow what written in partner migration booklet and everything will be alright.About the tax don't push your partner to provide it for you.Im silly when I passed my docs I don't include any payslip or employment certificate hehehe.Then 3 months later my co asking me a sponsors source of income .What I passed is his a month payslip with no JOP sign.A co of mine emailed me that he acknowledged the payslip I passed and nothing drama about my payslip without sign of JOP.


----------



## allansarh

MsSeptember said:


> hahahha!really???I guess something wrong with my return docs....i received today only this:NBI,PENAL CLEARANCE,PHOTOS AND CD...
> 
> sad to say that CFO need those supporting papers but i only have Photos and cd.......


Hello MsSeptember,
CFO dont need them the supporting docs..Embassy usually dont return the personal Docs..only some evidence they return back to u.
THESE ARE THE REQ: U NEED IN CFO:
*Original and photocopy of passport (must be valid about six months before date of travel)
*Original and photocopy of visa
*One (1) 2x2 or passport-size photograph
*One (1) valid identification card with photograph (eg., SSS ID, GSIS E-card, PRC ID, driver's license, postal ID, ARC, etc.) 
*Duly completed registration form for Emigrants 
*Payment of P400.00 registration fee 
Check this website of CFO.
http://www.cfo.gov.ph/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1347&Itemid=917
Thanks & God Bless...


----------



## abc

MsSeptember said:


> hahahha!really???I guess something wrong with my return docs....i received today only this:NBI,PENAL CLEARANCE,PHOTOS AND CD...
> 
> sad to say that CFO need those supporting papers but i only have Photos and cd.......


Allansarh is right you don't need much docs in CFO .Heres the link http://www.cfo.gov.ph/index.php?opt...ers-of-foreign-nationals&catid=140&Itemid=843
You can see in this link what docs you needed in your CFO .Goodluck hope it helps


----------



## abc

danielle_ramon said:


> Hi I'm new to writing on here but have been reading the threads on this forum for over a year now. My fiancé and I applied for PMV in Manila dec 18 2013. He has had the medical and now just submitted the requested nbi clearance.. Is this good news? Does that generally mean everything else is going through okay? We haven't submitted form 80- will they ask for this do you think?


Sounds good news for your application means co assessing now your application .About form 80 not to worry about that because co will requested if he/she needed one.But mostly applicants here in Philippines co didn't asked that form 80.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Kitty Kat
I finally worked out that the bbcode gets generated to my email and that is why i was struggling to understand where the bbcode was haha. So maybe i don't have to throw away the computer just yet )


----------



## Romulus

Hi all,

I posted a question a couple of days ago but didnt get any responses.

So I'm heading back to Cebu this Friday to lodge our PMV. My girlfriend and I have decided she will come to Australia on a Tourist Visa while we wait for the PMV to be processed. What is the maximum stay period allowed on a TV? Is there any truth that Aust Immigration are now only granting one month TV's from Philippine applicants?

Thanks.


----------



## Aussieboy07

This appears to be your options, i know many here have used the ETA
Visa Options
For people visiting Australia for holidays, tourism, recreation or to see family and friends. If you are an Australian Citizen or have obtained Australian Citizenship by descent, you are not able to apply for, or be granted an Australian visa.

ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
An electronically stored authority for short-term visits to Australia of up to 3 months. Available to passport holders from a number of countries and regions, who are outside Australia.

eVisitors (Subclass 651)
An electronically stored authority for visits to Australia for tourism or business purposes for up to three months. Available to passport holders from the European Union and a number of other European countries, who are outside Australia.

Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
A temporary visa allowing a stay in Australia of up to three or six or 12 months. Applicants can apply from both outside and in Australia. Some tourists are eligible to lodge an online application for an e676 Tourist visa.

Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
For people seeking to visit family in Australia for a stay period of up to 12 months. Formal sponsorship by an Australian citizen or permanent resident is required


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Has everyone seen this feedback link to immigration. I am not an IT guru so if someone has the correct wording please help. What i am suggesting is that some sort of portal (internet access) be available to the Australian Embassy for off shore applicants to view their application process. Maybe similar to Vevo (which i have seen previously at immigration web site)

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## Romulus

Good link. It's important to have an avenue to provide feedback, both good and bad.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## allansarh

Romulus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted a question a couple of days ago but didnt get any responses.
> 
> So I'm heading back to Cebu this Friday to lodge our PMV. My girlfriend and I have decided she will come to Australia on a Tourist Visa while we wait for the PMV to be processed. What is the maximum stay period allowed on a TV? Is there any truth that Aust Immigration are now only granting one month TV's from Philippine applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Romulus,
The only the i can suggest u is this:
Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
A temporary visa allowing a stay in Australia of up to three or six or 12 months. Applicants can apply from both outside and in Australia. Some tourists are eligible to lodge an online application for an e676 Tourist visa.

Thats what i do before i lodge my PMV...
Cheers..


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Romulus -

The subclass 676 visitor visa is the correct application for Philippines citizens. My guess is that you'll get a 3 month visa, maybe a 6 month, but much more likely a 3 month. You should let them know you have a PMV visa application being processed when you apply for the 676, and include the usual items for a 676 - letter of invitation with itinerary from sponsor, ties to the home country - financial, employment, etc, 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Romulus

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. I know what we need to do now.


----------



## zhelmagnaye

abc said:


> I comment behalf on my experience.Sometimes don't vary of what your friends passed in her docs .Just follow what written in partner migration booklet and everything will be alright.About the tax don't push your partner to provide it for you.Im silly when I passed my docs I don't include any payslip or employment certificate hehehe.Then 3 months later my co asking me a sponsors source of income .What I passed is his a month payslip with no JOP sign.A co of mine emailed me that he acknowledged the payslip I passed and nothing drama about my payslip without sign of JOP.


Thank you so much, abc.


----------



## erikawilson

Romulus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted a question a couple of days ago but didnt get any responses.
> 
> So I'm heading back to Cebu this Friday to lodge our PMV. My girlfriend and I have decided she will come to Australia on a Tourist Visa while we wait for the PMV to be processed. What is the maximum stay period allowed on a TV? Is there any truth that Aust Immigration are now only granting one month TV's from Philippine applicants?
> Thanks.


hi romulus. im erika wilson, im in oz now on a tourist visa subclass 676. i arrived here last 22nd of december 2012. i also am waiting for my spouse visa approval as i lodged my SV 3 months ago. In your case, the best thing is to apply for visa 676 as well for your fiance/girlfriend. You can extend it every three months maximum of 1 year stay here ( no news from immigration yet so we applied for visa extension and it was approved). That's what we did while waiting for the SV approval. waiting is a burden and suffering, its taking its toll on us. 
Good luck !


----------



## Ausfil

Romulus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted a question a couple of days ago but didnt get any responses.
> 
> So I'm heading back to Cebu this Friday to lodge our PMV. My girlfriend and I have decided she will come to Australia on a Tourist Visa while we wait for the PMV to be processed. What is the maximum stay period allowed on a TV? Is there any truth that Aust Immigration are now only granting one month TV's from Philippine applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


My fiancé came to Australia from the Philippines on a 3 month TV in October 2010 to meet my family and to see if she would like it here before we applied for her PMV300.
After we applied for her PMV300 she came here in July 2011 on a 6 month TV while we where waiting her visa processing.

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011
Married: 10 March 2012
Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012


----------



## Romulus

Thank you all for the information. I called Immigration yesterday and spoke to them after received some conflicting stories. The staff from Immigration Department were very helpful indeed. They told me to pay the fee for PMV at the Perth office (which) I will do, and keep a certified copy of the receipt. I will lodge our PMV in Cebu on Saturday.

The staff from Immi said to apply for the 676 Visa, clearly stating I will sponsor my fiancee, explain we have submitted a PMV 300 and lodged it in Philippines, include a copy of the receipt for the PMV as evidence, and apply for a 3 month Visa requesting the option to extend while she's here in Australia. It's quite common for this to happen as was explained to me, and as long we are truthful and honest there will not be any problems.

Too many folk out there with 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc hand information with no idea.


----------



## Pippen

No visa grants the past few days guys?


----------



## Romulus

Visa lodged in Cebu Saturday, received email confirmation today it has been received in Manila. Have been given HAP ID number, my fiancée will likely have her medical done in Perth.

Now the wait begins. In the mean time she'll be applying for a tourist visa to stay with me while its being processed. Hope to see her within 2 - 3 weeks


----------



## dunan

Hi....when confirmation email arrived did she get her medical attachment?


----------



## Romulus

dunan said:


> Hi....when confirmation email arrived did she get her medical attachment?


Yes we did.

The email had two attachments. One addressing a requirement for NSO documentation, the other was a Health Examinations List.

The Cenomar was already supplied when the Visa was lodged on Saturday, however if another one is required she will get it done.

As stated by DFAT

"Your application is now waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment. We are currently assessing application lodged on 11 Decenber 2012."

Here's hoping for speedy processing and approval!


----------



## dunan

hi...yes i got the same 2 attachments when i lodged in Dec....had to get NSO to directly send docs to embassy so obviously the ones i sent were deemed suspect, not sure why but i assume anything can be forged here...yes i did my cenomar in order to get a passport in my married name.....


----------



## krysta88

how hard is it to get a tourist visa for a filipina who is 25 years old and doesn't have kids or property? is it worth trying?


----------



## danielle_ramon

Does anyone know, do all medical checks get referred to global health? Immigration has just emailed me to tell me my fiancés med check has been referred to that office and our case officer is waiting for their reply to make a decision. Is there a problem. Now I'm Nervous 😔


----------



## dunan

Hi krysta......my humble opinion is zero chance....my hubby's mate has been with his lady for 6 years n tried 3 times n got refused in spite of the family owning the Julie bakeshop chain....the fact is she couldnt prove that she had any assets in HER NAME...anyway she is now in Oz via PMV....


----------



## krysta88

dunan said:


> Hi krysta......my humble opinion is zero chance....my hubby's mate has been with his lady for 6 years n tried 3 times n got refused in spite of the family owning the Julie bakeshop chain....the fact is she couldnt prove that she had any assets in HER NAME...anyway she is now in Oz via PMV....


thanks dunan... we are applying for a PMV since we thought tourist visa had no chance, glad that can be confirmed!


----------



## tangerine

Hi Krysta88, you can try to apply for tourist visa to Australia. just make sure you provide enough evidences that will support your purpose of going to aus for a visit. The assessment is case to case so what might not work on other people doesn't mean you'll get the same result. I myself applied for tourist visa when I was 21yrs old. I had no assets, whatsoever, only savings. I only worked for a year coz I just graduated that time. My tourist visa got approved and they gave me multiple entry for a year. I travelled alone to Aus and stayed with my then bf (now hubby) for a month. When I was 25, I also applied for US visa by myself..no properties under my name, only savings and a job..i got 10yrs. During interview, some people were discouraging me coz of my age and not so high income. I ignored them. They don't know my exact circumstances. It's how you present yourself and how genuine you are with your intentions. So, although these documents are important, it all boils down on how you present them. Try to be in their shoes and think of possible loopholes that they might question. From there, supply the relevant evidences. It's also important to keep a clean record of your travel arrangements like no history of overstaying etc. you just need satisfy them that you will come back to the Phil. This is only my opinion. Anyway, good luck on you application.


----------



## wishful

danielle_ramon said:


> Does anyone know, do all medical checks get referred to global health? Immigration has just emailed me to tell me my fiancés med check has been referred to that office and our case officer is waiting for their reply to make a decision. Is there a problem. Now I'm Nervous &#128532;


Hi danielle_ramon, don't worry too much; my medical was also referred to Global Health. I think they just send random applications for audit purposes.


----------



## danielle_ramon

Thank you wishful, has your visa been granted? What was your granting timeframe? We have just gone 3months since applying..


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone, please don't forget to update your respective timelines. Timelines for December 1 and onward applicants:










Australia Immigration Timelines


----------



## wishful

danielle_ramon said:


> Thank you wishful, has your visa been granted? What was your granting timeframe? We have just gone 3months since applying..


Hi danielle_ramon, my details are in my signature; already in Australia since 19 January . We've followed-up our application on our third month and was informed that is was just waiting for health clearance from Global Health. Then after a couple of weeks, visa was granted. I believe your application is now in the home stretch, just a little more patience


----------



## iduno

wishful said:


> Hi Everyone, please don't forget to update your respective timelines. Timelines for December 1 and onward applicants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Immigration Timelines


Nothing to update yet, just waiting!!!


----------



## babymuffie

hi Guys, Just wanna ask if Visa Processing Officer is same as Case Officer? Are they one? thanks


----------



## krysta88

Thanks tangerine ^_^

Excuse me all 

I have nearly completed compiling my PMV application. Now how should i submit it? I live in Davao. Someone told me that I can call the VIA centre and ask them to pick it up? Is that fine, and should i keep it in some kind of package beforehand or just leave it in a big stack of papers?

Thanks


----------



## iduno

krysta88 said:


> Thanks tangerine ^_^
> 
> Excuse me all
> 
> I have nearly completed compiling my PMV application. Now how should i submit it? I live in Davao. Someone told me that I can call the VIA centre and ask them to pick it up? Is that fine, and should i keep it in some kind of package beforehand or just leave it in a big stack of papers?
> 
> Thanks


We sent it in with a paper clip holding each section together and then used string to tie all together.
You will have to call VIA and book the courier, make sure you have lots of load on your cell phone, cost is PHP35 per minute and it drags on for 15 or 20 minutes.
When the courier comes to pick up he will have an envelope for all the documents and you will put the courier consignment number ( given to you by VIA) your name and Australian Embassy on the envelope and then seal with packing tape.


----------



## Romulus

krysta88 said:


> Thanks tangerine ^_^
> 
> Excuse me all
> 
> I have nearly completed compiling my PMV application. Now how should i submit it? I live in Davao. Someone told me that I can call the VIA centre and ask them to pick it up? Is that fine, and should i keep it in some kind of package beforehand or just leave it in a big stack of papers?
> 
> Thanks


My fiancee and I went to Keppel Centre in Cebu and submitted the documentation there. We just handed the paperwork over, the lady went through a checklist to confirm everything was there. When she finished she placed it all in a file for despatch to Manila.

My recommendation is you personally go to a VIA office. You're submitting an important application, treat it as such. Don't courier it to a VIA office, go there in person. I understand it may be difficult but it will be worth the effort. I flew from Perth to Cebu last week in order to satisfy myself our PMV300 was received and lodged without any problems.


----------



## dunan

Yes i agree...catch a flight to Cebu n lodge personally...When they read thru our application they did pick up a mistake n we had the chance to correct it on the spot...


----------



## babymuffie

Hello Guys, just wanna ask if the VISA PROCESSING OFFICER is the Case Officer, coz i receive an email from immigration asking additional documents,and ther's a name of Visa Processing Officer, i'm just wondering if she's now my Case Officer? Thank you for the reply... God Speed!


----------



## dunan

Hey Baby...not sure about the CO cos we have'nt got one...but out of curiosity what additional info do they want?

thanks....


----------



## babymuffie

hi dunan, they ask my CENOMAR from Ecensus.... when did you lodged your application? mine was lodged on January 29,2013 in VIA Centre Cebu and got acknowledgement from Embassy January 31,2013...


----------



## babymuffie

Hi, anybody here has the idea if VISA PROCESSING OFFICER is the Case Officer?


----------



## dunan

My hubby says its the same thing as only 1 person deals with an application...

We were asked with our acknowledgement email for NSO docs to be sent direct to embassy (We did attach them but obviously they think they were fake)

We applied 18 dec. but heard nothing since....also VIA cebu....We live in Naga...


----------



## babymuffie

thank's dunan , I'm from Carmen,North Cebu....hopefully we got our visa very soon so we can be together with our hubby. do u have fb account?


----------



## iduno

babymuffie said:


> hi dunan, they ask my CENOMAR from Ecensus.... when did you lodged your application? mine was lodged on January 29,2013 in VIA Centre Cebu and got acknowledgement from Embassy January 31,2013...


Hi Baby, can you fill in a time line so we all know whats happening in Manila Embassy.


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> My fiancee and I went to Keppel Centre in Cebu and submitted the documentation there. We just handed the paperwork over, the lady went through a checklist to confirm everything was there. When she finished she placed it all in a file for despatch to Manila.
> 
> My recommendation is you personally go to a VIA office. You're submitting an important application, treat it as such. Don't courier it to a VIA office, go there in person. I understand it may be difficult but it will be worth the effort. I flew from Perth to Cebu last week in order to satisfy myself our PMV300 was received and lodged without any problems.


I totally agree with Romulus.I submitted my application at VIA office in person as i was in doubt of sending it by courier. When i handed over all the docs to the guy he went through a checklist and start organizing it. I actually felt bad as all my efforts of filing each docs the way i wanted to was just useless,i even make a table of content so it would be easier for them to locate a certain doc but it was a waste..i think it would easier if u will just stack all your docs without anything(like clips,etc.) because they will file it the way they wanted to..but it's such a relief of seeing your docs safe of handing it over to them personally.


----------



## kang

dunan said:


> My hubby says its the same thing as only 1 person deals with an application...
> 
> We were asked with our acknowledgement email for NSO docs to be sent direct to embassy (We did attach them but obviously they think they were fake)
> 
> We applied 18 dec. but heard nothing since....also VIA cebu....We live in Naga...


Hi dunan i applied just a day after you but it was in makati. Have you tried e-mailing them with the status?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

Visa Immigration officer is the same as Case officer although sometimes first level Visa officer checks on the documents and when it is time to have the final assessment that is where the Senior Case Officer comes in.

Good luck!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

In addition, the telephone numbers provided for us to schedule a pick and the VIA center is the same. During the call you will be given a unique reference number which serves as your identity and this reference number is directed to the VIA center. Do not worry about the courier they are tied up with, definitely they will take good care of it in the best standards expected by the embassy 

My grant letter was sent to me beyond the time table expected but they had some challenges locating our home address but of course with continous follow up, I was able to get my documents and it is sealed 

I am praying everyone will get their Grant letter as soon as possible 

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## dunan

Hello gang...thanks kang i was thinking of doing that because i hear so many different experiences it makes me nervous but at the same time i don't want to annoy them. Baby i will pm you re FB....by the way i will be going to Melbourne. My hub says there is a big Filipino community there and yes i can buy salted fish lol...


----------



## sar_g

Hi guys,

Is there any fees to be paid when u do the medical checks?

Thanks..


----------



## wishful

Hi sar_g, medical check fees are separate of application fees. For your reference, schedule of payment from St. Luke's and Nationwide Health's:

Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic
https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/what-to-bring


----------



## dunan

hey...anyone know if aussieboy got his visa?


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> hey...anyone know if aussieboy got his visa?


 Very quiet for the last week, maybe they are in a battle with the Manila Embassy or with Immi in Australia.
Hope they have the visa though and are celebrating.


----------



## sar_g

wishful said:


> Hi sar_g, medical check fees are separate of application fees. For your reference, schedule of payment from St. Luke's and Nationwide Health's:
> 
> Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic
> https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/what-to-bring


Thanks wishful...


----------



## Marianina

> Hi Aneesh08 ..Welcome to the forum..I'm new too. I hope your visa app. is progressing well now. Good luck!!


I am sure I am not the only Filipino on this forum who finds your user name upsetting and downright offensive. As a show of respect to all forum members, particularly to non-Filipinos who do not know how vulgar and obscene it means in English, you MUST change it. Shame on you.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Still here*



dunan said:


> hey...anyone know if aussieboy got his visa?


hey Dunan/iduno/ABC my fiancee gets her visa i will shout it from the rooftops though last friday 22.03.13 was the 7 month of no visa approval/rejection. So now we are in our 8 month and i have resigned myself to the fact that it will be a full 9 months before we get an answer. The seperation is getting harder every day as we are not creating shared memories and are both just working and staying at home to save money to make our future bright.
A couple of points i want to make over recent comments here is "do not be scared if you are allocated a senior CO straight away as they need to have a caseload as well". So it is normal. I have also read recently where a Filipino is using a vulgar/insulting username, please reconsider as this is not the type of supporting, knowledge sharing environment that we are trying to create here.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> hey Dunan/iduno/ABC my fiancee gets her visa i will shout it from the rooftops though last friday 22.03.13 was the 7 month of no visa approval/rejection. So now we are in our 8 month and i have resigned myself to the fact that it will be a full 9 months before we get an answer. The seperation is getting harder every day as we are not creating shared memories and are both just working and staying at home to save money to make our future bright.
> A couple of points i want to make over recent comments here is "do not be scared if you are allocated a senior CO straight away as they need to have a caseload as well". So it is normal. I have also read recently where a Filipino is using a vulgar/insulting username, please reconsider as this is not the type of supporting, knowledge sharing environment that we are trying to create here.


Hi Aussieboy, I hope your visa comes soon, to have to wait that long is grossly unfair and for immigration to treat Australian citizens and there partners in this manner is un Australian.

What did you mean when you said "do not be scared if you are allocated a senior CO straight away as they need to have a caseload as well"

The person who is using the vulgar name, if they used that expression in english would be banned.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I just realized that the surname is not Tagalog. It doesnt look nice and even sound like. I appeal as well to the user that we should not use words or names that is offending.

AngeliquePrince


----------



## sar_g

wishful said:


> Hi sar_g, medical check fees are separate of application fees. For your reference, schedule of payment from St. Luke's and Nationwide Health's:
> 
> Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic
> https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/what-to-bring


One more thing wishful,how long does it take to do the medical?a day or two?
Thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> Hi Aussieboy, I hope your visa comes soon, to have to wait that long is grossly unfair and for immigration to treat Australian citizens and there partners in this manner is un Australian.
> 
> What did you mean when you said "do not be scared if you are allocated a senior CO straight away as they need to have a caseload as well"
> 
> The person who is using the vulgar name, if they used that expression in english would be banned.


Often people are allocated to a senior case officer even though their application is straight forward. Each CO/SCO would be required to work on a particular number of applications at one time.


----------



## dunan

sar..2 days here in cebu doc...first day HIV n X-Ray....next Urine test and check up...


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> sar..2 days here in cebu doc...first day HIV n X-Ray....next Urine test and check up...


This is a sad thing that a country is worried about what you are going to cost their health system if you have a disease like HIV (not that you do do). They may as well dip you like sheep as in my opinion this is so insulting.
On a positive note the tests are easy, the only thing that occasionally goes wrong is a dirty xray machine and the need to redo the chest xray as they are looking for TB


----------



## sugarstoned

dunan said:


> sar..2 days here in cebu doc...first day HIV n X-Ray....next Urine test and check up...


I took my medicals at Cebu Doctor's too and it took me a day. All tests were done in the morning and then check up with the doctor in the afternoon.

I submitted my Spouse Visa last year and got approved in 6 months. So to all those who ate waiting, good luck...it will come soon


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well normally i look forward to the end of the week as Friday appears to be the day that many visas get approved but alas Easter Friday. Last night on TV i saw that about 2,000 illegal entries have come here in the last (i think it was 12 months) and now the government is considering setting them up in the community instead of the detention centre. I should have bought my fiancee a tinee (small boat) as it would have been quicker and cheaper to get her here.


----------



## phoenix1014

Aussieboy07 said:


> Well normally i look forward to the end of the week as Friday appears to be the day that many visas get approved but alas Easter Friday. Last night on TV i saw that about 2,000 illegal entries have come here in the last (i think it was 12 months) and now the government is considering setting them up in the community instead of the detention centre. I should have bought my fiancee a tinee (small boat) as it would have been quicker and cheaper to get her here.


Hi Aussieboy,

I feel the same too. I jokingly tell my hubby why not I try to be one of those boat people, sounds like so easy on their part to settle in the Land Down Under and for those like us who used the front door seems hard and nerve wrecking.


----------



## Shanesmith

Hello i have posted a new thread but i also decide to post it here to get some advise from all of you...

Hello fellow filipinos

I am in dilemma right now as i am confused and torn on what to do. I need your advise please.

My situation is, i am a filipina married to australian. We met online on july 2009 and met personally on september 2009. We became bf/gf and serious about the relationship. We see each other every other month because the nature of his work allows him to have a vacation every other month. Since then, we regularly see each other and travel in asia together. I got pregnant with our first son and from there we decided to live together and he bought a house here in bacolod for us. I gave birth on january 2011. Since we are not married yet, we decided to get married and had our civil wedding on march 2011. I got pregnant again and recently gave birth (february 2012). Our first born son is already an australian citizen by decent and had his certificate granted 6 months after he was born and have his passport too. And our second sons' documents were now in process for his citizenship. I have a son also from previous marriage who is now 5.5 yrs old and he is registered under my name since i have separated with my first husband at the time of his birth. My marriage with the ex husband was null and void accdg to him but i have not secured any court decree as i am only 19 then and im sorry for the ignorance but i am not really aware that i have to secure those documents. Accdg to him he was married twice prior to or marriage. Going forward, i married my australian husband and was able to secure marriage license and had our civil wedding. My question now would be, if i will apply for a spouse visa because my husband wants us to move back to his hometown at queensland, i am afraid that if i have to secure a cenomar, it will appear 2 marriages and visa application might be refused because i dont have supporting documents that my previous marriage is null and void (which i not so sure if it is really null and void)and this would mean that my marriage to my australian husband is deemed null and void too due to subsequent marriage on my part right?.... But i dont know why i was issued with marriage license before we had our civil wedding. Do we really need to submit cenomar once i apply for a spouse visa or request for marriage contract at ecensus is enough? I have requested a marriage cert online before and had it when i applied for citizenship of our kids. My husband knows about the history of my marriage before and he knew it was null and void but he didnt knew that it will appear in cenomar and that i dont have any court decree re nullity of that marriage. Should we just apply for a de-facto visa? That means even if i am previously married, we can still live in australia. If you will ask why dont i just inform my husband about it, it is because of my fear that he will turn his back on me, why? We are currently in a situation where he have an affair and his mistress is single and that means no responsibility for him and easier to get her to australia. My husband is torn between me and her and he thinks that the only way he could totally avoid seeing his mistress here in bacolod would be relocating and live in australia with our kids. Im really sad about this because i dont even know what to do. Now that he is torn and confused, im sure he would definitely leave and pack his things and choose his mistress over me and my kids... I know some of you might judge me and would think that i am only after of going there. Honestly, i dont even want to go there in queensland as i have to start my career again. I have established my career here and i do love my job and i only have to sacrifice just to rebuild our relationship and secure my kids a better future and complete family. My husband made up his mind that the only resolution to stop his affair is to move back to oz and start a new life there. Should i go on with applying for spouse visa? Would i be required to submit cenomar? ...or just go with defacto visa since we are living together for more than 3 years now. Please help me. Thanks in advance

-shane-


----------



## dunan

Your husband has a mistress CURRENTLY here????? Do you feel secure in a relationship when he has to make a choice?????

If your previous marriage was registered then it would appear in NSO and you would need annulment papers before you got the No Impeidment to Marry certificate.

Sorry its very early here n maybe ive misunderstood what you are saying....BTW does he realise he can spend alot of time in jail here as adultry is a very serious offence...


----------



## Murloc

*Filipino*

My Filipino girlfriend applied last September & other than a few emails asking for more documents there's no contact from our case officer, they ignored both emails i sent enquiring about it. I discovered the stupidity in how they ask for additional documents, for instance in the first request letter they gave us 49 days to get these additional documents & the second time they gave us 29 days for the documents, the ridiculous thing is that even if i send the documents within a week they still wait the full 49 or 29 days. So each time they ask for a document its an extra month of unnecessary waiting. As for the many months of waiting i believe its part of immigrations test to see how genuine the relationship is.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Shanesmith
I also had previously a cheating partner (filipino) who enjoyed her holidays in PH a bit to much, so i am not judging you. This is only going to end bad, if you come to Australia every time he goes to PH with work, he is going to be with the other woman.
I suggest you get your son his Australian citizenship and then forget this bad man. Your 2 sons would be eligible to recieve child support, go to this web site for further advice but basically an australian government agency will make him pay you money to support your boys. It is free to apply to this agency, just make sure you know the name of his company/work and where it is as well as his passport number and residential address and how much he earns. To get this easily just fill in the paperwork for the defacto visa and get him to supply the supporting documents (proof of income) then you can supply that to the child support agency. Once you have made contact with the agency tell them you split up the day he last left philippines

Child Support website - Department of Human Services

What a wonderful life this man is planning for himself a wife in Australia and a mistress in PH. I too was like you and tried to make it work and then her mother, sisters and brother felt sorry for me and told me that she had been in 3 relationships over the course of our 6 year marriage. I thought 1 boyfriend as she got pregnant to a filipino boy. So i am not judging you i am trying to save you from a lot of heart ache


----------



## singlemalt72

Our 309 visa was granted yesterday - 10 months to the day from application (it would have been sooner, but it took a month to get new penal clearances for the case officer.

One thing I didn't expect was that my wive and daughter now need to enter the country within 8 weeks for their initial entry - we had been planning to move them over at the end of June because she has commitments in Bangkok during June, therefore we now have an added expense of return tickets before May 17 which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## singlemalt72

singlemalt72 said:


> Our 309 visa was granted yesterday - 10 months to the day from application (it would have been sooner, but it took a month to get new penal clearances for the case officer.
> 
> One thing I didn't expect was that my wive and daughter now need to enter the country within 8 weeks for their initial entry - we had been planning to move them over at the end of June because she has commitments in Bangkok during June, therefore we now have an added expense of return tickets before May 17 which is a bit of a bummer.


I am interested in knowing if it is possible to have the initial entry date changed - Of course being Easter, DIAC will be closed until at least Tuesday next week.

Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## Aussieboy07

singlemalt72 said:


> I am interested in knowing if it is possible to have the initial entry date changed - Of course being Easter, DIAC will be closed until at least Tuesday next week.
> 
> Anyone know if this is possible?


Hi Singlemalt
I saw on another thread a while ago where this is possible but not easy to do. Personally if it was me and it was only her work commitements, i would just dump the obligations in Bangkok or i guess look at the other option of your daughter staying in Australia with you while your partner finishes off her commitement. Your daughter would benefit educationally wise (be exposed to more english vs Thai). Good luck with whatever you decide, these are all tough choices that we have to make. My fiancee recently signed a 2 year contract to her dream teaching job and is wanting to delay coming to the last minute. So i feel for you


----------



## Romulus

Murloc said:


> My Filipino girlfriend applied last September & other than a few emails asking for more documents there's no contact from our case officer, they ignored both emails i sent enquiring about it. I discovered the stupidity in how they ask for additional documents, for instance in the first request letter they gave us 49 days to get these additional documents & the second time they gave us 29 days for the documents, the ridiculous thing is that even if i send the documents within a week they still wait the full 49 or 29 days. So each time they ask for a document its an extra month of unnecessary waiting. As for the many months of waiting i believe its part of immigrations test to see how genuine the relationship is.


Something sounds wrong, the email I received from DFAT (Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade) indicated the Manila office is assessing applications lodged early December.

What did you and your partner submit your application decision ready?


----------



## iduno

Romulus said:


> Something sounds wrong, the email I received from DFAT (Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade) indicated the Manila office is assessing applications lodged early December.
> 
> What did you and your partner submit your application decision ready?


I sent them an email on the 28th Feb and I received an auto reply.

We currently take eight (8) weeks from the date of submitting your visa
application to allocate to a case officer.

If you are within this 8 week period we will not respond to your status
enquiry.For all other active case specific enquiries, we will endeavour to
respond within two (2) working days

That means that they were assessing applications lodged up to the 3rd Jan , by now if the 8 week period is still accurate they should be assessing applications lodged up to the 1st February.
Who knows!!!!


----------



## Romulus

I'll wait 3-4 months and then make an enquiry regarding the application. What is patently clear in this entire process is if you want action you need to lobby the folk at the top of the food chain. I've already spoken to my local member of parlaiment, she said she would be happy to provide assistance if required.

700 illegal immigrants have arrived to Australia in the last week, I'll be effed if DIAC drag their feet processing my fiancee's application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Romulus
I have seen it here a lot where DIAC do not respond to emails, the only way i got a response was to cc my local member of Parliment (MP). I don't think anything is wrong it is just a slow process, my filipino fiancee also was asked to provide additional evidence of relationship within 29 days and then we heard nothing. Eventually they responded to an email which was cc to MP saying it was actively being worked on. The fact that they requested additional documents means there is a case manager working on it. She applied 22 August 2012, so don't give up yet


----------



## Teedo

Just a small update on our application, and a question.

- 27th Dec 2012, We applied for a PMV.

- 11th Jan 2013, We received an acknowledgement email stating that she needs to have her medical exam done, and also a file was attached on how to request documents from NSO. We got her CENOMAR and birth certificate from NSO and we handed it in when we applied for the visa, so we didn't have them directly sent to the embassy from NSO. We were a bit confused as it said in the pdf file to have NSO documents sent directly to the embassy, but in the email it said to have the birth certificate and marriage certificate sent to ourselves and then picked up via courier, though I guess a CENOMAR isn't a marriage certificate.

- 4th Mar 2013, We emailed the embassy to ask for an update and they said we have a case officer allocated.

- 18th Mar 2013, We received an email requesting a CENOMAR from NSO to be sent directly from NSO to the embassy.

My question is....I know they only requested the CENOMAR, but does her birth certicate need to be sent directly to the embassy from NSO as well? I don't want them to request that later down the track and have to wait even longer.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Teedo -

Our latest info from the Philippines is that they now will only accept the CENOMAR certificate if it is sent directly from the NSO, however they will accept a birth certification from the applicant as long as it is an original (not certified copy or other type of copy) and printed on original NSO yellow paper.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Mark
I am curious, if an application gets rejected due to lack of evidence of the relationship other than just appealing is it possible to appy again at a later date with more evidence?
Melandabdul's rejection is praying on mind


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Aussieboy -

You can definitely apply again whenever you wish - the key is that as it will likely be processed by the same embassy, there should be significant new info or documents with any second applications, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam



Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Mark
> I am curious, if an application gets rejected due to lack of evidence of the relationship other than just appealing is it possible to appy again at a later date with more evidence?
> Melandabdul's rejection is praying on mind


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Mark
I hope others read this and gain some comfort from it. My plan now if rejected is tourist visa and then re-apply.
cheers
Michael


----------



## dunan

yes Teedo, we applied same time as you and got request for docs to be sent directly from NSO to embassy...another minor cost....as long as they don't pick up a tiny error that is so common here....remember they still handwrite n use carbon paper....


----------



## Romulus

dunan said:


> yes Teedo, we applied same time as you and got request for docs to be sent directly from NSO to embassy...another minor cost....as long as they don't pick up a tiny error that is so common here....remember they still handwrite n use carbon paper....


Again....that's BS. The Form 47SP requests these documents to be supplied when the applications are lodged, then you are emailed again to submit the documentation direct from Agency to Agency.

This is yet another example of a broken system and the lack of foresight from DIAC. If they know there are problems with the genuiness of the documents, simply remove the request to supply them before the application is lodged, and request for the documentation to be supplied after the application is lodged.

Typical Labor Government and Department Beaurocrats having their heads up their arse and no understanding of their own processes and requirements.................


----------



## iduno

Romulus said:


> Again....that's BS. The Form 47SP requests these documents to be supplied when the applications are lodged, then you are emailed again to submit the documentation direct from Agency to Agency.
> 
> This is yet another example of a broken system and the lack of foresight from DIAC. If they know there are problems with the genuiness of the documents, simply remove the request to supply them before the application is lodged, and request for the documentation to be supplied after the application is lodged.
> 
> Typical Labor Government and Department Beaurocrats having their heads up their arse and no understanding of their own processes and requirements.................


Great stuff Romulus, totally agree with you, the system is full of BS.


----------



## dunan

Exactly so why did we go thru putting together all these docs in our application...get accepted by VIA n then be told they do not believe our info is legit so please send again but this time you do not handle the papers....NSO will send it to us.....just wasting time, effort n money...


----------



## krysta88

'Scuse me all,

My sponsor needs to provide 2 passport sized photos... what's the best way to get this? I know the obvious way is to get him to send two, but can he instead send me a digital photo and I can get it printed here in the Philippines?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Krysta88
Best to have him send the photo direct to the embassy, just give him your application number so he can quote it in a letter

Romulus
I am laughing my butt off at your comments, i understand fully your frustration. You have my vote if you want to run for the immigration minister's job later this year )


----------



## Romulus

Slightly off topic, I went with the girlfriend to Keppel Centre this afternoon to lodge her tourist Visa. While we were there we overheard a lady applying for a visa or some sort for her children she didn't list on her initial PMV 300 application from 2010. She said she 'forgot' to mention her children.....lets just say the staff at the centre were not impressed with her apparent 'forgetfulness' and told her they simply did not believe her story, and as such, it would be unlikely they would accept her application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Lucky you and i mean that it in a nice way
For others still waiting, just see my timeline


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Lucky you and i mean that it in a nice way
> For others still waiting, just see my timeline


Thanks. I'm visiting my fiance in Cebu for the Easter break and we took the opportunity to lodge the tourist visa while we wait for the PMV to be processed. The PMV was lodged on the 16th of March this year.

I'm troubled why your application is taking so long to be approved, is your case straight forward or are there complications? Don't feel obligated to explain if you like, I'm just trying to see how long on average a simple, straight forward application like ours will take.


----------



## Teedo

Are there interviews required more often than not?
Where are the interviews done? Can they be done over the phone if my fiancee isn't in manila or a main city?
My fiancee wants to move back home to live with her family for awhile but we aren't sure if it would affect the visa application like requiring additional information or an interview.

Thanks


----------



## babymuffie

Hi Guys,
Any update from Immigration?


----------



## Pippen

Visa finally granted last Wednesday. Too busy during the long weekend to post. For all those who applied before me just hang tough, I guess it's sweeter the longer the wait. GOD Bless you all!


----------



## Pippen

By the way, can anyone please share how to go to the CFO offices by public transport. I will be coming from Mandaluyong near EDSA.


----------



## danielle_ramon

Pippen what kind of visa did u apply for? Congrats by the way


----------



## Pippen

danielle_ramon said:


> Pippen what kind of visa did u apply for? Congrats by the way


309. Thanks Danielle!


----------



## danielle_ramon

My fiancé is waiting on PMV in philippines also. Coming up to 4months. Hope it will be soon!


----------



## abc

Pippen said:


> Visa finally granted last Wednesday. Too busy during the long weekend to post. For all those who applied before me just hang tough, I guess it's sweeter the longer the wait. GOD Bless you all!


Congrats Pippen ))


----------



## babymuffie

Congrat's Pippen... Cheers!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Pippen
Wow finally you have had success, this gives me hope as we applied around the same time.
Romulus
From what i have seen the average visa takes between 4 to 6 months. We did have a month added to our wait time as they asked for additional evidence and our CO resigned. ABC met another Filipino coming to Oz at the airport who had the same CO as me and that lady waited 9 months.
Teedo
Interviews are done in Manila or by phone though that is entirely up to the CO to decide. I have not read that many people do interviews so i would just be patient and if you are asked to do a personal interview then seek to do a phone interview. Just my thoughts. It does not matter where your fiancee resides in PH as long as she is contactable


----------



## kang

Hi there guys, im still here in australia on a tourist visa and my co emailed me saying for my application to be finalised i need to inform them of my departure date from Australia. I'm aware that they cant make decision until im here. I'm due to come back in manila last week of April. Do you guys think this is a good sign for us?


----------



## Pippen

babymuffie said:


> Congrat's Pippen... Cheers!


Thanks babymuffie!


----------



## Pippen

abc said:


> Congrats Pippen ))


Thanks abc!


----------



## Pippen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Pippen
> Wow finally you have had success, this gives me hope as we applied around the same time.
> Romulus
> From what i have seen the average visa takes between 4 to 6 months. We did have a month added to our wait time as they asked for additional evidence and our CO resigned. ABC met another Filipino coming to Oz at the airport who had the same CO as me and that lady waited 9 months.
> Teedo
> Interviews are done in Manila or by phone though that is entirely up to the CO to decide. I have not read that many people do interviews so i would just be patient and if you are asked to do a personal interview then seek to do a phone interview. Just my thoughts. It does not matter where your fiancee resides in PH as long as she is contactable


Hang tough Aussieboy07, I guess the longer wait just makes it a whole lot sweeter, though the extra time me and my spouse could have gotten together would have been nicer. I guess the moral of the story for everyone who are planning to apply is to make sure all documents are complete. For those who have just submitted, if you guys feel you need to submit more evidence of relationship or any other documents then just do it. It might save you guys a couple of months of waiting time.


----------



## Pippen

By the way guys, can anyone please share how to go to the CFO offices by public transport. I will be coming from Mandaluyong near EDSA.


----------



## Pippen

kang said:


> Hi there guys, im still here in australia on a tourist visa and my co emailed me saying for my application to be finalised i need to inform them of my departure date from Australia. I'm aware that they cant make decision until im here. I'm due to come back in manila last week of April. Do you guys think this is a good sign for us?


Did your C.O. e-mail you as a reply to query or did he/she just e-mail you? If the C.O. just e-mailed you then 100% it's ok.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Pippen said:


> By the way guys, can anyone please share how to go to the CFO offices by public transport. I will be coming from Mandaluyong near EDSA.


Hi pippen i took mg cfo in quiriono highway, its an odd location if your going to commute. Take mrt to pasay then switch lrt drop at quirino from there ride a jeepney, there are jeeps going to paco manila, ask around. There are also pedicabs around that area, or take a cab if you are coming from lrt then it should be on your left side, otherwise there is no direct ride.

Btw, when did you apply yours? I did mine last january and no news until now, its frustrating.


----------



## kang

Pippen said:


> Did your C.O. e-mail you as a reply to query or did he/she just e-mail you? If the C.O. just e-mailed you then 100% it's ok.


She e-mail me, so i think this is a good side then. Thanks Pippen.


----------



## dunan

hi....so after 3 months I was contacted by CO (First time) requesting additional docs...Court Transcript of Annulment...not sure why they need it when the annulment was registered with NSO and docs were sent directly to embassy..

Also receipt from medical centre stating I paid for the exam...really bit confused here?


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> hi....so after 3 months I was contacted by CO (First time) requesting additional docs...Court Transcript of Annulment...not sure why they need it when the annulment was registered with NSO and docs were sent directly to embassy..
> 
> Also receipt from medical centre stating I paid for the exam...really bit confused here?


Just a delaying tactic.
love to know if there are unofficial quotas on visa's, me thinks there are!!!


----------



## Marianina

dunan said:


> hi....so after 3 months I was contacted by CO (First time) requesting additional docs...Court Transcript of Annulment...not sure why they need it when the annulment was registered with NSO and docs were sent directly to embassy..
> 
> Also receipt from medical centre stating I paid for the exam...really bit confused here?


I think they want to see the actual source document to make sure everything is in order, as there have been cases in the past when NSO issued something of an 'all-clear', but the DIAC found that actual court records did not match.

About the medical exam receipt, I can only speculate that the DIAC has not received your results, and the only way they can verify whether you did have them done is by way of a receipt? Maybe you can go back to the medical facility and inquire when they forwarded your results? Again, only speculaling...


----------



## Pippen

ikihajimaru said:


> Hi pippen i took mg cfo in quiriono highway, its an odd location if your going to commute. Take mrt to pasay then switch lrt drop at quirino from there ride a jeepney, there are jeeps going to paco manila, ask around. There are also pedicabs around that area, or take a cab if you are coming from lrt then it should be on your left side, otherwise there is no direct ride.
> 
> Btw, when did you apply yours? I did mine last january and no news until now, its frustrating.


I applied last week of August. The whole process took about 7 months.


----------



## dunan

Thanks guys...we did check with the nominated medical examiners at Cebu Doc n they told us it was definitely forwarded to embassy...anyway back to VIA tomorrow to send the Court Proceedings n receipt...I just am at a lost why not request it at application time...VIA checked all our papers and said the Annulment Papers were perfect....well just got to do as asked and not create waves...lol


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> Thanks guys...we did check with the nominated medical examiners at Cebu Doc n they told us it was definitely forwarded to embassy...anyway back to VIA tomorrow to send the Court Proceedings n receipt...I just am at a lost why not request it at application time...VIA checked all our papers and said the Annulment Papers were perfect....well just got to do as asked and not create waves...lol


Ahh, the ways of the department are a mystery to all of us
Maybe once this is all over I may take a up a new hobby for 12 months and see if I can get to the bottom of there policy's and procedures and who thinks up the country specific policy's.


----------



## amie27

Hi,
Also have same inquiry regarding NSO docs.. Everything ( CENOMAR, birth/marriage certs were all submitted when our application was lodge.. 
Do i still need to request copies from their service delivery partner?
Our priority date is now active and havent heard from any CO yet, medicals were all done and received by immigration when i enquired about it
Application was lodged and recieved by immigration 19-feb-2013
How long before visa processed?


----------



## Marianina

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> Also have same inquiry regarding NSO docs.. Everything ( CENOMAR, birth/marriage certs were all submitted when our application was lodge..
> Do i still need to request copies from their service delivery partner?
> Our priority date is now active and havent heard from any CO yet, medicals were all done and received by immigration when i enquired about it
> Application was lodged and recieved by immigration 19-feb-2013
> How long before visa processed?


If these documents that you submitted at the time of your lodgement were hard copies, there's a chance the DIAC may require you to send copies to them _directly_ from the NSO.

In the past, some applications had been granted even without a CO contacting the applicant.

I think I can safely say that as we speak, your application is being reviewed by the DIAC, based on the Visa Processing Time schedule provided on the Aus Embassy Manila website:

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

The answer to your last question may also be found there.

Good luck!


----------



## amie27

Hi,
Thanks for the quick reply..
Hope to hear from a CO soon..
My hubby is already planning to sponsor me for a visit visa 
if it's still gona take longer..
Juz been telling him to patiently wait.. 
For it wouldnt be practical to get a visit visa then return after 3 mos
Told him next time we see each other, no one has to leave anymore.. 
-I went to Au in dec-mar2010 where we met
-after i got back, my relatives from AU tried to get me bck again but was denied due to insufficient funds or lacking docs from my sponsor relative
-He went for a holiday here for 3months, nov2010-feb2011 wherein i had my annullment done and was declared nulled and void nov 2011
-he went back here in phils again for 5wks and we got married in 30mar2012

So its been a year that we have'nt been together and thank god there's skype wherein we chat everyday.. As in everday.. 

Really hope our wait is not gonna take longer as we want to start life together..

Gudluck to all of those waiting too .. ;-)


----------



## Aussieboy07

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> Also have same inquiry regarding NSO docs.. Everything ( CENOMAR, birth/marriage certs were all submitted when our application was lodge..
> Do i still need to request copies from their service delivery partner?
> Our priority date is now active and havent heard from any CO yet, medicals were all done and received by immigration when i enquired about it
> Application was lodged and recieved by immigration 19-feb-2013
> How long before visa processed?


Ah the eternal question could be answered by "How long is a piece of string" though most applicants i have seen here seem to get through the process in around 5 to 6 months except for the unlucky ones who can wait up until 9 months. At the top of this page there is a button "timelines" gp there search by "all family and spouse timelines" then you can search by lodging office eg:Manila and visa type. Add your own to assist others to work out the eternal question How long does it take?


----------



## iduno

Who has been interviewed (in person or by phone) by there CO and what questions did they ask.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Someone recently posted here the questions asked at their face to face interview in Manila embassy. Maybe just look back through this thread and you might find the answer


----------



## tresha0206

hello everyone,

Is there any update for those who lodge 309 visa Dec 19, 2012?


----------



## iduno

tresha0206 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Is there any update for those who lodge 309 visa Dec 19, 2012?


Had a quick look on the Philippine time lines and found two that have been notified that they have a CO after the 19th Dec.


----------



## amie27

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> Also have same inquiry regarding NSO docs.. Everything ( CENOMAR, birth/marriage certs were all submitted when our application was lodge..
> Do i still need to request copies from their service delivery partner?
> Our priority date is now active and havent heard from any CO yet, medicals were all done and received by immigration when i enquired about it
> Application was lodged and recieved by immigration 19-feb-2013
> How long before visa processed?


Good News Everyone..
Few minutes after i posted this thread, got an email that CO has already been assigned and our paper works progressing.. ;-)
Hope its a good sign bec its juz been a total of around 6 wks since application was lodge instead of waiting 8 wks..
Keep our fingers crossed... ;-)


----------



## tresha0206

*pmv dec 2013*



iduno said:


> Had a quick look on the Philippine time lines and found two that have been notified that they have a CO after the 19th Dec.


hi, thanks for that,,, i will just wait


----------



## kang

tresha0206 said:


> hi, thanks for that,,, i will just wait


Hi tresha I logged on the same date except mine is 300. Any update from your end?


----------



## Teedo

Hey guys, my fiancee was just told by a friend that if she isn't registered to vote then they might decline our PMV. Does anyone know if this is true? Should she be registered to vote in order to get the visa?

Thanks


----------



## tresha0206

kang said:


> Hi tresha I logged on the same date except mine is 300. Any update from your end?


Hi Kang,
There's no update yet, Im patiently waiting  .After I lodged Dec 19 I received my Medical request Jan 4, 2013. I sent inquiry last week and I was advised that my application is active ,at the moment they have not received any updates from Global Health in Australia with regards to the results of medical examinations and heathth clearance. I had my Medical Jan 16 ,2013.

II heard that 300 visa is faster than 309... Wish all the best for us.

Keep update


----------



## iduno

Does anyone know if all medicals are sent to Australia for assessment ?


----------



## tresha0206

I had my check up Jan 16 in St Lukes and they said they uploaded in the dATA BASE for health check up and they received confirmation that it was received Jan 21,,

I'm not sure how long will it take to finalize the result from thousands of applicants..


----------



## iduno

tresha0206 said:


> I had my check up Jan 16 in St Lukes and they said they uploaded in the dATA BASE for health check up and they received confirmation that it was received Jan 21,,
> 
> I'm not sure how long will it take to finalize the result from thousands of applicants..


Thanks Tresha


----------



## tresha0206

Hi there,

Is there anyone know po know if we need to take IELTS here if the visa is 309? because I been to Australia before and I inquired in the TAFE University . It says there that if the primary language is not english we need to take english test.. Im just wondering if I can take the english course hee in Philippines,

Thank you


----------



## Aussieboy07

There is no requirement for you to do IELTS for visa 309. Some vocational positions like teaching require IELTS though.
The Australian gov't as part of the migration process offer a free english course at TAFE to assist people in adjusting to Australian life. The course covers some of the information for the australian citizenship.

IDUNO, It is my understanding that the medicals are read in Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

I pinched this from another thread by adding this people can easily see who applied around the same time and their progress. It will give you a timeline like mine at the bottom of posts
To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below


----------



## Aussieboy07

note bbcode goes to your email address


----------



## js8_may2009

Hello everyone!
I have a few queries in here. I hope someone could help me out.

1.I would like to teach here in Australia once I get my fiance visa.I had taken my IELTS last 2008 and the lowest score was 7. Is there a possibility that I will have to re-take?

2. I am currently in Au with a multiple entry visa (NO 8503 stipulated in the grant) but I am only allowed to stay until 3months (which means I have to extend my stay before my 3rd month lapses). My question is: What if I will go back to the Phils with my fiance on my 3rd month then have a 21-day vacation (the only duration an australian is allowed to stay in the Phils) and return to Au while waiting for my fiance visa. DO I need to apply for 601 (FURTHER STAY FORM) in Au before leaving or in the Phils?

Like I will exit AU then enter again to refresh my visa. Is that how it works? Is there a need to apply an extension somewhere? 

Thanks!

PS: I havent heard from IMMI except that they have received my documents already--PMV. I was wondering if it is OK to email them regarding my medical result and if I have a case officer already.
Lodged application: Jan 31
Medical: Feb 8


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> note bbcode goes to your email address


A post to see if the time line is added


----------



## icel_819

*timeline*

hello I'm new here but before i lodged my application last nov. 16, 2012,i always read and follow this forum,and i want to share my timelime to all of yu guys


----------



## iduno

icel_819 said:


> hello I'm new here but before i lodged my application last nov. 16, 2012,i always read and follow this forum,and i want to share my timelime to all of yu guys


I see you have your visa, so enjoy living in Australia.


----------



## icel_819

thanks iduno,
and here's my timeline

date applied :nov. 16, 2012
from:makati
visa sub: 309 partner temporary offshore
no agent
medical :nov. 27, 2012
c.o. request additional doc's: CENOMAR ,feb. 14, 2013
immigration rcvd CENOMAR :feb.27,2013
april 03,2013:rcvd text message from Air 21 and embassy advice that they send document 
and it's my Grant letter


----------



## zhelmagnaye

icel_819 said:


> thanks iduno,
> and here's my timeline
> 
> date applied :nov. 16, 2012
> from:makati
> visa sub: 309 partner temporary offshore
> no agent
> medical :nov. 27, 2012
> c.o. request additional doc's: CENOMAR ,feb. 14, 2013
> immigration rcvd CENOMAR :feb.27,2013
> april 03,2013:rcvd text message from Air 21 and embassy advice that they send document
> and it's my Grant letter


Congratulations, Icel. I also applied spouse visa last jan16, 2013. and till now no CO has been assigned to me. May i know how long you been married and why did your CO asked for additional docs like Cenomar, i have been married almost 3 years and i just submitted just a photocopy of my old cenomar. I am already nearly 3 months of waiting next week and i am starting to worry about my application because i have never heard from them since i got their email on Jan17. Hope to hear from you soon. And God bless on your trip to Australia.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Congrats icel 819, Perhaps you may wish to share a bit more about your story eg: length of relationship, age differences, religious differences. I ask this as these are common reasons for visa refusal

Well done Duno, with your timeline, it took me a couple of weeks to work it out


----------



## icel_819

hi zhelmagnaye,
we got married last feb. 27, 2012 my civil wedding, and church wedding aug. 04, 2012,about cenomar i think they request this maybe to check your record if you married once, ,actually im surprise also when they request this to me,i thought marriage certificate is ok.


----------



## iduno

zhelmagnaye said:


> Congratulations, Icel. I also applied spouse visa last jan16, 2013. and till now no CO has been assigned to me. May i know how long you been married and why did your CO asked for additional docs like Cenomar, i have been married almost 3 years and i just submitted just a photocopy of my old cenomar. I am already nearly 3 months of waiting next week and i am starting to worry about my application because i have never heard from them since i got their email on Jan17. Hope to hear from you soon. And God bless on your trip to Australia.


Same for us , 3 months today and not a word from Manila...who knows if this is good or bad, time will tell.


----------



## icel_819

hi ausieboy,that's why i decided to join this forum,because this forum is big help in my application you can get ideas here,that's why i want to share also my story.
i met my husband 3 years ago,we got engaged last july 2011,his 43yrs old and i'm 34,my religion is catholic,his anglican


----------



## krysta88

Icel, have you discussed religion with your husband? Is one of you going to convert? If you have any children what religion will they be brought up as? These are serious problems that I might have to deal with too. Thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi icel
Thanks for sharing wishing you well for the future, and yes everyone here is after advice and tips especially those that do not understand the process. Please stick around for a while and answer some of the questions that arise like what is CFO


----------



## Aussieboy07

Krysta 88 
Religion is not as big a deal in Australia as it is in PH, most aussie's will respect the need for you to practise your religion (bad spelling) but may not join in


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Congrats icel 819, Perhaps you may wish to share a bit more about your story eg: length of relationship, age differences, religious differences. I ask this as these are common reasons for visa refusal
> 
> Well done Duno, with your timeline, it took me a couple of weeks to work it out


Aussieboy, I know there is a theory going round on this site about differences in age etc that may be the cause of visa denials.
I have an acquaintance who is 63 , his wife is 30, and this is his second Philippine wife, didn't seem to be a problem, dont know about there religious difference.

For us, we have know each other for 18 months, age difference is 12 years, same religion, married for 5 months, because I work overseas we spend about half our time together, both in the Philippines and Australia.
I'm just about to send an email asking if they will give my wife another tourist visa while we are waiting for them to make a decision.


----------



## js8_may2009

I have done my CFO already whilst waiting for the fiance visa. I will just go back to their office as soon as I get the visa grant and my passport so they can attach it there---it is actually a government office that handles the statistics of overseas Filipino workers. Its primary work is to give seminar and guidance to those who will leave the country as partner to a foreigner or even to the local and for work as well.

The local immigration will NOT allow a Filipino to leave the country without attending the said seminar and have its certificate attached to the passport. This certificate is ONLY for Filipinos.

Commission on Filipinos Overseas=CFO Here is their website: Commission on Filipinos Overseas
The schedule of the seminar is ONLY Mondays AND Thursdays, 2-5PM. But registration queue starts as early as 5AM due to the limited number of participants per given day.

I went there 4.30AM and got the 7th slot. Be sure to bring ALL requirements---have them photocopied before going.


----------



## iduno

js8_may2009 said:


> I have done my CFO already whilst waiting for the fiance visa. I will just go back to their office as soon as I get the visa grant and my passport so they can attach it there---it is actually a government office that handles the statistics of overseas Filipino workers. Its primary work is to give seminar and guidance to those who will leave the country as partner to a foreigner or even to the local and for work as well.
> 
> The local immigration will NOT allow a Filipino to leave the country without attending the said seminar and have its certificate attached to the passport. This certificate is ONLY for Filipinos.
> 
> Commission on Filipinos Overseas=CFO Here is their website: Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> The schedule of the seminar is ONLY Mondays AND Thursdays, 2-5PM. But registration queue starts as early as 5AM due to the limited number of participants per given day.
> 
> I went there 4.30AM and got the 7th slot. Be sure to bring ALL requirements---have them photocopied before going.


4-30AM and you were 7th, was it full when the seminar started?


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> There is no requirement for you to do IELTS for visa 309. Some vocational positions like teaching require IELTS though.
> The Australian gov't as part of the migration process offer a free english course at TAFE to assist people in adjusting to Australian life. The course covers some of the information for the australian citizenship.
> 
> IDUNO, It is my understanding that the medicals are read in Australia


thanks Aussiboy, Just to use my time while waiting here in Philippines so I just think that I can take the english course here... but Anyway I will wait for right time


----------



## dunan

Hi after 3 months not hearing anything I emailed embassy and got standard auto reply stating something like no status reports given because the application is within the timeframe......1 hour latter I got an email requesting the court transcripts about my annulment (weird as they had my official annulment plus been married over 4 years) and copy of receipt that I had paid for my medical exam even though they had the report already...later the same day got another email from who I assume is my CO stating that application is being processed but waiting on the 2 additional docs....which was sent the next day....so who understands how things work lol

Im Catholic but hubby is trying to convince me that god is from an alien planet so don't worry about religion...


----------



## Romulus

Has anyone who is sponsoring a PMV/Partner Visa gone to their local member of parliament for assistance or questioned why delays are experienced with their visa application?


----------



## iduno

Romulus said:


> Has anyone who is sponsoring a PMV/Partner Visa gone to their local member of parliament for assistance or questioned why delays are experienced with their visa application?


I think Aussieboy has.


----------



## js8_may2009

iduno said:


> 4-30AM and you were 7th, was it full when the seminar started?


Well it was the registration that took hours to start with. I was there at 4.30AM but they opened the office at 7ish. Another couple of hours or so was for the waiting period (again). Then our group was called in to start the registration which was quite fast. After getting a number, (that was around 11am already) we were asked to come back at 2pm but they requested us to be back by 1.30pm. My friend and I went to ROBINSONs mall whilst waiting. Yes, when we came back the rooms were full then. In the room, we watched a presentation whilst some of the staff started the individual interview of the clients. After that, individual interview, another clip was watched but this time a staff was with the group explaining and giving advises already. Then we were asked to pay for the certificate and off we went with our certificates!


----------



## js8_may2009

dunan said:


> Hi after 3 months not hearing anything I emailed embassy and got standard auto reply stating something like no status reports given because the application is within the timeframe......1 hour latter I got an email requesting the court transcripts about my annulment (weird as they had my official annulment plus been married over 4 years) and copy of receipt that I had paid for my medical exam even though they had the report already...later the same day got another email from who I assume is my CO stating that application is being processed but waiting on the 2 additional docs....which was sent the next day....so who understands how things work lol
> 
> Im Catholic but hubby is trying to convince me that god is from an alien planet so don't worry about religion...


I just actually emailed the IMMI yesterday and got the auto-reply from them. I was beyond the 8week-duration already so I am hoping they have a CO for me already. My fiance told me not to contact them but then again I just want to know if my medical result was OK or good.

Anyway, of course we wanted to hear from them. At least if they have started working with our paperwork already. We do not want to be left out in the dark. Whew!


----------



## Pippen

Teedo said:


> Hey guys, my fiancee was just told by a friend that if she isn't registered to vote then they might decline our PMV. Does anyone know if this is true? Should she be registered to vote in order to get the visa?
> 
> Thanks


No. You will not find anything about being a registerd voter as a requirement.


----------



## js8_may2009

NOt true at all TEEDO.

It is not even covered in the list of requirements.


----------



## iduno

js8_may2009 said:


> Well it was the registration that took hours to start with. I was there at 4.30AM but they opened the office at 7ish. Another couple of hours or so was for the waiting period (again). Then our group was called in to start the registration which was quite fast. After getting a number, (that was around 11am already) we were asked to come back at 2pm but they requested us to be back by 1.30pm. My friend and I went to ROBINSONs mall whilst waiting. Yes, when we came back the rooms were full then. In the room, we watched a presentation whilst some of the staff started the individual interview of the clients. After that, individual interview, another clip was watched but this time a staff was with the group explaining and giving advises already. Then we were asked to pay for the certificate and off we went with our certificates!


HaHa thats as bad as the Australian Embassy visa section


----------



## Aussieboy07

Romulus said:


> Has anyone who is sponsoring a PMV/Partner Visa gone to their local member of parliament for assistance or questioned why delays are experienced with their visa application?


I have i went to a local member but it made no difference with the exception of at least they emailed me saying it was still active prior to that i had got no response.
There ia thread called it is an election year, there is the addresses of the immigration minister and other high profile politicians. I recommend that rather than going to some local MP


----------



## dunan

Hey mate....any idea why they are giving you a hard time? Im almost certain its not age or other issues as the aswa knows a couple of ladies with big age differences who got visas pretty quickly and no hassles....by quickly I mean in the 6 month frame...


----------



## janinerika

Hi!

We’re applying for a spouse visa, we’re from Mindanao and we’re planning to lodge our application to Manila Embassy through post via DHL, but we don’t know where to send it.... help anyone?


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hi ask ko lng, even though your already married, requesting for a cenomar is still required? I just recently applied for a partner visa last january abd still no case officer is assigned. I only sent my marriage cert, i didnt quite understood?


----------



## Sarah48

janinerika said:


> Hi!
> 
> We're applying for a spouse visa, we're from Mindanao and we're planning to lodge our application to Manila Embassy through post via DHL, but we don't know where to send it.... help anyone?


Hi Janinerika,

You can ring one of this numbers and book to pick up your documents.

To arrange for lodgement of visa applications by courier or to make an appointment, the Call Center can be contacted on any of the following numbers, depending on your telephone service provider:

1909-3622779 (PLDT/Smart/Touchcard subscribers) 
1900-3622779 (Globe/Innove/Touch mobile subscribers) 
1903-3622779 (BayanTel subscribers).

• These numbers are only available to telephones with NDD access, or by calling 109 on a PLDT phone for operator-assisted connection. Calls will be billed at PhP 32 per minute plus VAT. Additional charges apply to calls made outside Metro Manila, or from pre-paid phone cards and payphones. 
• These numbers are available to Globe and Touch Handyphone mobiles at the same call rate. 
• For access from Australia please call 63 2 845 9211. Calls will be billed at a flat rate of AUD$10.00. Payment can only be made by credit card.

The Call Center operates Monday to Saturday from 8am to 6pm.

The VIA Center

The VIA Centres allows people to personally obtain information and to lodge visa applications, for a fee (please refer to our SDP's website at www.via.ph for more information about their service fees). No prior appointments are needed to attend the VIA Centre. Please note that mailed visa applications cannot be accepted at the VIA Centre.

VIA Centers are located at:

Metro Manila
3rd Floor, Allegro Center 2284 Chino Roces Extension
Barangay Magallanes Makati City, Metro Manila 1231 Philippines

Metro Cebu 
Unit 1004-B, 10/F Keppel Center 
Samar Loop cor Cardinal Rosales Ave 
Cebu Business Park,Cebu City

The Centres opening hours are: 
8:30am to 4:00pm, Monday to Friday - For lodging applications 
8:30am to 5pm, Monday to Friday - For general information 
8:00am to 11:30am, Saturday - For lodging applications and general information.


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> Hey mate....any idea why they are giving you a hard time? Im almost certain its not age or other issues as the aswa knows a couple of ladies with big age differences who got visas pretty quickly and no hassles....by quickly I mean in the 6 month frame...


Yes i also know of big age differences being approved (have friends with 34 yrs difference) though am aware that this is also dependent of the age of the lady. Under 25 years is more scrutinized. That is not my case. My case is because we had short time together in person so i guess they are just watching us for evidence of lasting relationship


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes i also know of big age differences being approved (have friends with 34 yrs difference) though am aware that this is also dependent of the age of the lady. Under 25 years is more scrutinized. That is not my case. My case is because we had short time together in person so i guess they are just watching us for evidence of lasting relationship


Interesting...what's a short time together? Where/how did you meet? Personally, I think internet meetings are fraught with problems. There's the stigma of having a Mail Order Bride, I suspect that kind of mentality exists within the Immigration Department. I met my fiance in Perth when she was on holiday from the Philippines to visit her sister who lives here. We spent around a month seeing eachother in Perth, I've been to Philippines 4 times between December and April, ranging from 5 days to 10 days at a time. We've submitted plenty of evidence of our time together.

The reason I asked if you had seen your MP is I believe you can really lean on them to provide assistance if required. I bought the book written by former MP Maxine McKew, Tales from the political trenches. It provides a fairly good idea of what their roles and responsibilities are. Most people forget they are there to serve YOU, they're elected to work for YOU.

I hope my fiance and I don't have any problems with our application but if we do I'll be seeing my local MP.


----------



## Pippen

ikihajimaru said:


> Hi ask ko lng, even though your already married, requesting for a cenomar is still required? I just recently applied for a partner visa last january abd still no case officer is assigned. I only sent my marriage cert, i didnt quite understood?


Yes it is still required, as they will see in the CENOMAR that you are indeed married. Everyone I know here that has applied has been asked for CENOMAR. It would be better for you to submit it now (as well as any other document which you think you're lacking) or else another 2-3 months of waiting time might be added to your application.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Pippen said:


> Yes it is still required, as they will see in the CENOMAR that you are indeed married. Everyone I know here that has applied has been asked for CENOMAR. It would be better for you to submit it now (as well as any other document which you think you're lacking) or else another 2-3 months of waiting time might be added to your application.


Geezeeee!!! Henceforth! Grrrr... Tnxx!!! I will tonight!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Romulus\
We met while i was spending a few months in PH and applied a month after that. She is my friends cousin (there is always a cousin in PH) In hindsight we would have done a tourist visa first. Yeah i know the political system well (i am a gov't employee and have been on the recieving end of it for years haha).


----------



## sugarstoned

js8_may2009 said:


> I just actually emailed the IMMI yesterday and got the auto-reply from them. I was beyond the 8week-duration already so I am hoping they have a CO for me already. My fiance told me not to contact them but then again I just want to know if my medical result was OK or good.
> 
> Anyway, of course we wanted to hear from them. At least if they have started working with our paperwork already. We do not want to be left out in the dark. Whew!


As for me, we never got anything from IMMI aside from the acknowledgement emails. I was just surprised one day to get an email saying a few of my documents will be returned and even in that email there was no validation if I was approved or not. Only when I got the mail did I know it was an approval.

I guess what I an trying to say is, if you know you have submitted all documents needed then you shouldnt worry. Its just a matter of time really and usually the waiting part is the hardest coz you tend to overthink everything. Good luck!


----------



## sugarstoned

Pippen said:


> Yes it is still required, as they will see in the CENOMAR that you are indeed married. Everyone I know here that has applied has been asked for CENOMAR. It would be better for you to submit it now (as well as any other document which you think you're lacking) or else another 2-3 months of waiting time might be added to your application.


I think it was also mentioned in the first few emails that you will receive that you have to request for CENOMAR and birth certs from NSO. I submitted my own copy of our CENOMAR and birth cert but was still asked to request from NSO. The instructions on how to request for these documents from NSO are on the email you get from Immi.


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> There is no requirement for you to do IELTS for visa 309. Some vocational positions like teaching require IELTS though.
> The Australian gov't as part of the migration process offer a free english course at TAFE to assist people in adjusting to Australian life. The course covers some of the information for the australian citizenship.
> 
> IDUNO, It is my understanding that the medicals are read in Australia


Aussieboy,

Do you have a link on that free English course at TAFE? I am in Sydney already and I am not that confident with my English so I am looking to take that free course. I heard you can take the course online? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry i don't have a link but if you ring the immigration department they could tell you. I am surprised the info was not given to you when you recieved your visa approval. I don't think doing it on line would be as good as in person. I would look further for you but my pc is dying a slow death whilst i seek a replacement


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry i don't have a link but if you ring the immigration department they could tell you. I am surprised the info was not given to you when you recieved your visa approval. I don't think doing it on line would be as good as in person. I would look further for you but my pc is dying a slow death whilst i seek a replacement


No worries. I should do that tomorrow because I also need to inform IMMI of my change of address. Thanks!


----------



## zhelmagnaye

what's up, everyone? has anyone already got visa...so quiet for the last few days


----------



## Romulus

zhelmagnaye said:


> what's up, everyone? has anyone already got visa...so quiet for the last few days


My fiance missed a call from immigration in Manila today....unsure whether its to do with the Tourist Visa we lodged a few weeks ago or the PMV. Will find out by the end of the week.


----------



## zhelmagnaye

Romulus said:


> My fiance missed a call from immigration in Manila today....unsure whether its to do with the Tourist Visa we lodged a few weeks ago or the PMV. Will find out by the end of the week.


Ouch! hard to guess... hope they call back.


----------



## Romulus

zhelmagnaye said:


> Ouch! hard to guess... hope they call back.


That's exactly what my fiancé said, "I'll wait for them to call me back". I had a quick word to her.

Lets just say she's calling them today lol.


----------



## iamme

iamme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread before we lodged our application for PMV.
> I learned so much in here thats why I registered and want to help others whose still been under going to the same scenarios i went thru. Guys you can see my own(self provided timeline..since i still doesnt know how to make the official timelime here.. hehehe.. apology) see below for your reference. And also if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask me and Iam willing to answer it as long as I know how to response with it...
> 
> Below was just this year 2012: btw,we used agent to make our lives better and it really did!! I think thats one of the reason also for the faster approval coz it is so organized,but i guess it still depends in the agents you have..
> 
> May 14,2012 - application received by embassy
> May 26,2012- medical in accredited Clinic at Makati City
> May 30 - repeat Xray
> June2- another repeat Xray (i guess their machine doesnt work well..hehe)
> June8- atlast medical forwarded to embassy
> Aug 14- email from my CO that they need new NBI (with travel abroad mark,not Australia Visa just like my 1st NBI)
> Aug 15-went to NBI to get new one
> Aug16- agent's messenger to pickup result in NBI since Iam still working
> Aug 18 - VIA courier picked up my NBI result at our agent's office
> Aug 31 - Visa Approved!!! Whoooaaaaa!!! Ã‚Â*
> Sept 3 - agent just received my visa and documents from Aus embassy..
> Oct 11- flight to Melbourne.... (have to resign at my work pa kc)
> 
> Within 3 months and 16 days my PMV was approved and soon my fiance and I will be together again...
> 
> iamme


Hi guys! Its been a while! I just want to update my status. Iam now here in Melbourne living with my hubby,I arrived here last Oct 2012 and got married the same month. Now,Iam now holding a Temporary Partner Visa (lodged last 12dec2012 and granted just after a day 13dec2013)and waiting for the Permanent Partner Visa to be granted which will be within 2 years upon lodgement. I hope I can help you in anyway. Just pm or ask me any questions you have in mind.


----------



## iamme

Paigz said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Hope ours will be granted soon as well (hope only 3mos as yours ).. Just want to ask, where in AU will u live? How about your agent, is it here from the Philippines or in Australia? Ours is in Australia-- Geelong, VIC.
> 
> I'm also new on this forum, but already reading comments months ago and finally registered a month ago..


Hi, apology if it took a while since the last time Im here. We are in Melbourne. Our agent is from Manila,actually its my sister's travel agency so its safer and cheaper.. Hehehe..


----------



## iduno

Why are there so many uncompleted time lines from the Philippines, did they get rejected or just couldn't be bothered to finish them or is it all too hard to do???


----------



## iamme

iduno said:


> Why are there so many uncompleted time lines from the Philippines, did they get rejected or just couldn't be bothered to finish them or is it all too hard to do???


Hi,
Apology,I really havent finished it,but I will try to finish it when I have enough time so you could check it.


----------



## iduno

iamme said:


> Hi,
> Apology,I really havent finished it,but I will try to finish it when I have enough time so you could check it.


Iamme, yours looks like it is up to date or has your visa been approved


----------



## iamme

iduno said:


> Iamme, yours looks like it is up to date or has your visa been approved


Yeah,i just updated it now!!  but i dont know how to post it here.. 

its here!!  .. thanks for kttykat


----------



## kttykat

iamme said:


> Yeah,i just updated it now!!  but i dont know how to post it here..


http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html

I created step by step instructions to aid you in posting it in your signature.

Kttykat


----------



## iamme

kttykat said:


> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html
> 
> I created step by step instructions to aid you in posting it in your signature.
> 
> Kttykat


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## krysta88

Finally I can start my timeline... Visa has been received in Manila!

Curious lang... how should my fiance in Australia send his documents, what is the best company to send with? He is going to send his 4x Passport Size photos straight to the embassy.

Thx! ^_^


----------



## abc

krysta88 said:


> Finally I can start my timeline... Visa has been received in Manila!
> 
> Curious lang... how should my fiance in Australia send his documents, what is the best company to send with? He is going to send his 4x Passport Size photos straight to the embassy.
> 
> Thx! ^_^


EMS at post office. 3-4 working days.


----------



## jajp23

krysta88 said:


> Finally I can start my timeline... Visa has been received in Manila!
> 
> Curious lang... how should my fiance in Australia send his documents, what is the best company to send with? He is going to send his 4x Passport Size photos straight to the embassy.
> 
> Thx! ^_^


Hi! I just sent the soft copy of my photo to my husband then he just print it in PH.. He include it upon lodgement so no hassle..


----------



## janinerika

krysta88 said:


> Finally I can start my timeline... Visa has been received in Manila!
> 
> Curious lang... how should my fiance in Australia send his documents, what is the best company to send with? He is going to send his 4x Passport Size photos straight to the embassy.
> 
> Thx! ^_^


congratulations!
May I know the address of the embassy kung saan mo pinadala?...
my husband is from mindanao kasi so he need to send it through a courier..


----------



## janinerika

hi everyone, is it possible if I pay the visa fee here in Australia(melbourne), but we will lodge the docs in Manila?


----------



## Romulus

Yes you can, ask for several copies of the receipt and supply when you lodge your visa offshore.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi janinperika,

it is preferred that you pay here in Manila rather than in Australia. The payment is attached together with all the evidences and documents to support your relationship.

Hope this helps. Good luck to your application!
Cannot wait to hear good news of approved Visa.

Best regards,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## wishful

iamme said:


> Hi guys! Its been a while! I just want to update my status. Iam now here in Melbourne living with my hubby,I arrived here last Oct 2012 and got married the same month. Now,Iam now holding a Temporary Partner Visa (lodged last 12dec2012 and granted just after a day 13dec2013)and waiting for the Permanent Partner Visa to be granted which will be within 2 years upon lodgement. I hope I can help you in anyway. Just pm or ask me any questions you have in mind.


Hi iamme,
When you applied for your 820, did you have another medical or the one used for your PMV already sufficed? Also, what other government/official documents included in your 820 application (e.g. NBI clearance)?


----------



## allansarh

Hi Teedo,
Are you saying that you are not on the electrol roll in Australia? B'coz yes they will check to see if u are registered on the electrol roll. Thanks...


----------



## allansarh

iamme said:


> Hi guys! Its been a while! I just want to update my status. Iam now here in Melbourne living with my hubby,I arrived here last Oct 2012 and got married the same month. Now,Iam now holding a Temporary Partner Visa (lodged last 12dec2012 and granted just after a day 13dec2013)and waiting for the Permanent Partner Visa to be granted which will be within 2 years upon lodgement. I hope I can help you in anyway. Just pm or ask me any questions you have in mind.


Hi iamme,
I would like to ask you something about Temporary Partner visa 820..I apply PMV300 in the philippines last Sept.2012 and it was granted January 2013, now im in Australia already with my fiancee we will get married in June ..For advance inquiry for temporary partner visa subclass 820, i guess u have apply that the same, can i ask advice from you, may i know what are the requirement u have submitted? if that is ok can u send me a private messege pls..thanks and God bless..


----------



## Romulus

Great news. My fiance had her Visa Grant Notice for her Tourist Visa/Subclass 600 arrive by courier today. It has been granted for a 3 month period, and no condition 8503 - No further stay. Yay!!!!!!

I booked her flight ticket this afternoon and she will be in Perth on Tuesday evening 

The question now is, she lodged an offshore PMV in Cebu March . Now, what if we decide to get married in Perth wihtin the next few months. From what I believe, we can change the visa from a PMV to a Partner/Spouse Visa and apply for a bridging visa for her to stay here until that is granted. As there is no condition 8503 on her tourist visa immigration can't ask her to leave, can they?

We've had a good run with DIAC so far, we'll forget about this visa business for a few weeks now, relax, go out, site seeing etc and then go to immigration in Perth and ask what our options are.


----------



## love24

Wow congratulations to both of u!!! ^_^


----------



## Aussieboy07

*where to pay visa fee*



janinerika said:


> hi everyone, is it possible if I pay the visa fee here in Australia(melbourne), but we will lodge the docs in Manila?


Hi J
If you pay here in Australia by credit card they email you the receipt which you can forward to your partner in PH. Because it is on email you can print it off as many times as you like. When you lodge your application you lodge the receipt at the same time.
There is no preference to pay in Manila and the immigration office say it is a safer way of paying if you do it in Australia. Also on the off chance that if you split with your partner (not that you will) prior to lodging the application you can have the fee returned to your credit card. I know someone who had this happen.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Is it just me or does there seem to be less PMV and spouse approvals, in November/December every week I would see a couple of people approved now it is just the odd one here and there. Well Monday for me will be 8 months of waiting, I have resigned my self to the fact that they are going to make me wait the whole 9 months. So if waiting to give birth is as painful as waiting for a visa, ladies I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be less PMV and spouse approvals, in November/December every week I would see a couple of people approved now it is just the odd one here and there. Well Monday for me will be 8 months of waiting, I have resigned my self to the fact that they are going to make me wait the whole 9 months. So if waiting to give birth is as painful as waiting for a visa, ladies I feel sorry for you.


....yet there are PMV's approved within 3 months......having spoken to the Embassy in Manila on Tuesday they confirmed they are already looking at my fiance's visa which was lodged on the 19th of March. They are waiting for her medical which will be done Friday 26 April.


----------



## tresha0206

Hi there,

Is there any update or info about how long will it take for processing the medical for 309 Visa? I had my medical Jan 2013 and the status of my visa this April is waiting for medical result in Global health Australia.... St Lukes confirmirmed that the result it was sent Jan 21..



Thank you So much


----------



## iduno

Does anyone know if there is a CO with the initials BP.


----------



## dunan

Hi Tresha...where did you go to get a status report?

Iduno...ours is L.B.


----------



## tresha0206

dunan said:


> Hi Tresha...where did you go to get a status report?
> 
> Iduno...ours is L.B.


hi,
What L.B.? i sent inquiry for my status of visa. I was advised that they are waiting for my medical result in Global healt. I was worried that my medical was not uploaded in their data base.So i called the hospital -Australian section. They said it was sent in data base of Global health Jan 21. From here I will count 6-8 weeks for result of medical..

Thanks\


----------



## AngeliquePrince

yes Mine was approved 3 months only for PMV visa.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## dunan

Hi Tresha......Sorry L.B was initials of CO re Iduno inquiry....

Well I did email Manila re status as its now over 3 months and was told via auto reply they could not give a report as the visa application was within the time frame of 12 months...I did medicals in January in Cebu but not sure if its been checked....


----------



## abc

AngeliquePrince said:


> yes Mine was approved 3 months only for PMV visa.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AngeliquePrince


Congratz )))


----------



## Aussieboy07

AngeliquePrince
Wow you are so lucky, this is one of the fastest I have seen approved. Good luck in your life here in Australia. After you go through the airport can you let us know the current taxes at the airport in Manila for a Filipino travelling on a Filipino passport


----------



## kang

dunan said:


> Hi Tresha...where did you go to get a status report?
> 
> Iduno...ours is L.B.


Hi dunan, i think we have the same CO


----------



## kang

Aussieboy07 said:


> AngeliquePrince
> Wow you are so lucky, this is one of the fastest I have seen approved. Good luck in your life here in Australia. After you go through the airport can you let us know the current taxes at the airport in Manila for a Filipino travelling on a Filipino passport


Aussieboy07 Travel tax is Php1,620 and Terminal Fee is Php550


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Aussieboy07,

the information provided by kang is the latest  let you know if there would be an update. I hope it gets lower 

I am praying that your visa application be granted soon. God has a reason for everything.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks ABC for the congratulations 

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

thanks ABC for the congratulations 

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

*ta*



kang said:


> Aussieboy07 Travel tax is Php1,620 and Terminal Fee is Php550


Thanks I wish you well


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks I wish you well


Hi aussieboy07 ,, how's goin on?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey ABC
To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


I know how you feel. Maybe they just waiting the maximum time processing on your visa. As I read in other forum you sponsored before maybe they just reviewing it that's why it took so long the result of your fiancé visa. Just hang on and you will be suprise that her visa granted one of these days.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes I hope, thanks for your support


----------



## iduno

Have a laugh on me, this is a copy of an email I sent to manilla.

Dear computer,
I am leaving Australia on the 19th April for 4 weeks work, after that I am
going to the Philippines.

A couple of questions:
Question 1. Is there any documents from Australia that you require to
support ........ application that I can send prior to my leaving the
country.

Question 2. If ....... application is still going to take a few months
would you approve a tourist visa for her to come to Australia for 6 weeks.

Computer, if you cant answer the 2 questions, would you be kind enough to
forward to a human that can.

Best Regards

There reply
Dear Mr. ....,

Thank yo ufor your email.

Please be advised that the application is still being actively assessed.

With regards to your inquiry regarding a tourist visa, please refer to the
embassy website to obtain any information and contact details of the
temporary entry unit.

Thank you.


NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading



Yours sincerely,


----------



## dunan

Iduno...you made my day mate....


----------



## iduno

Anyone get a 309 issued without being told who there co is?
As you can see on my previous post they are saying that its actively assessed but we still haven't been told who is the co.

Dunan, i can play there silly games just as well as they can and I work overseas so I'm quite happy to live in the Philippines.


----------



## jhoy0320

hi guys,were about to complete our form for PMV.but My fiancee and I are bit confused on these 2 questions.

58 When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner
commit to a shared life together to the
exclusion of all others?
(did they mean our engagement date?

59 Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life
together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and
apart for any periods or time?
Give details of periods and reasons for the separation
(since we didnt live together cause we are in long distance relationship and living in different country can i put that as a reason?)

hope youl give us help with it..thanks

.


----------



## Romulus

jhoy0320 said:


> hi guys,were about to complete our form for PMV.but My fiancee and I are bit confused on these 2 questions.
> 
> 58 When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner
> commit to a shared life together to the
> exclusion of all others?
> (did they mean our engagement date?
> 
> 59 Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life
> together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and
> apart for any periods or time?
> Give details of periods and reasons for the separation
> (since we didnt live together cause we are in long distance relationship and living in different country can i put that as a reason?)
> 
> hope youl give us help with it..thanks
> 
> .


Question 58 - We put the date we first became boyfriend/girlfriend.

Question 59 - We stated we live in different countries.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Romulus

So, I called DIAC in Perth this morning to discuss my fiance's Tourist Visa ("TV") and our PMV application. I advised my fiance is coming to Perth tomorrow on a 3 month tourist visa and her visa does not have condition 8503 - No Further Stay. I asked if we decided to get married while she is here on her TV what were her options. The call centre officer said we can notify the Australian Embassy in Philippines we wish to withdraw our PMV and make an application for an Onshore Partner Visa (class 820). Because 8503 isn't stipulated she can apply for an extension or change a current Visa any time while the TV is still current.

Simple  But, here's the sting in the tail. It appears the fee paid for the PMV application is not likely to be refunded, and we'll have to apply for a 820 Visa and pay the fee of $3,975!!!

So, we'll consider our options. Sure, I'd love her to be able to stay here but the fee for the 820 Visa is extremely expensive......on one hand she won't have to return to the Philippines to wait for the PMV decision and she can stay here in Perth, the other is the extravagant fee. Not sure what to do at this stage......

I will say I genuinely feel sorry for those that are waiting months, if not years for their PMV/Partner Visa's to be granted. We consider ourselves to be extremely fortunate, or lucky, with our Visa applications. This has gone so fast for us. PMV lodged on 19 March, TV applied for on 1 April and granted 16 March. We're so lucky!!!!!

I'd rather have a financial dilemna to deal with than having to deal with waiting for a decision and being away from a loved one.


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


I feel sorry for you, I really do. I can understand you're running out of things to say. Heck, I saw my fiance two weeks ago in Cebu and since then our conversations are getting shorter and shorter. It's hard to continually reharsh the same things over and over. You can only say you miss someone so many times......

Good luck with your application. Hang in there. Statistically the odds are in your favour, 96% of Visa's are granted (IIRC).


----------



## allansarh

Congratz......AngeliquePrince

Where u be staying here in OZ?
Thanks and God Bless us all...


----------



## allansarh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


Hi Aussieboy,
I know how you feel. I think they just waiting for the max time processing for your visa, some C.O are so strict reviewing the application...Dont lose hope in the right time you will get your visa, God always have a good reason for everything..
God Bless..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks for the words of support, today marks the 8 month mark, so only 1 more month to hang tight for a response. I have no idea how the African people can wait up to 2 years to get a response


----------



## iduno

aussieboy, what are the initials of your co, if we have the same one I'll ask for a change.


----------



## iduno

Actually I think the computer must be our co, getting lots of replies from the computer and I'm getting along famously with it, wonder if it has a name??


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I will be in Melbourne with my fiance. I am excited to be with him soon. Its been 9 months since the last time we saw each other.

God bless us all and hoping that everyone get their visa granted soon.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

Haha 
Iduno I do not even know who our CO is, previously I did know the CO but he resigned which I learnt from another member on this forum and all we get back is that system response "your case is being actively worked on"
Email requests enquiring who our CO are just ignored, very disheartened at our end. This whole process is putting a strain on our relationship as being apart is so difficult as someone said earlier there is only so many times you can say I love you or I miss you. Couples need to have shared experiences to grow more as a couple


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi Aussieboy07,

It is difficult that you and your partner are not yet together but always think that there is always a reason for everything. The waiting time is also a way to nurture the love you have for each other and by the time the visa is granted, you and your partnet will definitely have grown really really inlove with each other. There is a reason as to why these delays are happening.

Just have the faith and it will be soon 

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Haha
> Iduno I do not even know who our CO is, previously I did know the CO but he resigned which I learnt from another member on this forum and all we get back is that system response "your case is being actively worked on"
> Email requests enquiring who our CO are just ignored, very disheartened at our end. This whole process is putting a strain on our relationship as being apart is so difficult as someone said earlier there is only so many times you can say I love you or I miss you. Couples need to have shared experiences to grow more as a couple


Seeing we get so many replies from "the computer" I think we should give him/her a name .
Then I can be more polite and address my emails, not to Dear Computer but to Dear ???
Any suggestions??


----------



## Aussieboy07

Perhaps 
Dear Embassy Heart
Thank you for emotional response of "your case is actively being worked on", we appreciate your informative and sensitive responses to our extremely personal and emotional questions. You are an amazing microchip though I do hope you never connect with an Australian microchip as the process will fry your hard drive.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Perhaps
> Dear Embassy Heart
> Thank you for emotional response of "your case is actively being worked on", we appreciate your informative and sensitive responses to our extremely personal and emotional questions. You are an amazing microchip though I do hope you never connect with an Australian microchip as the process will fry your hard drive.


I think we have to be a bit more friendly to the computer as I'm sure she is our CO.
I was thinking its a her and I would really like to stay on side with "Ethel Computer" otherwise she may not pass on the emails to a human.
If the emails are not passed on they may just go round and round on her hard drive for ever.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I wonder where does Ethel's floppy disc come into play haha


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> I wonder where does Ethel's floppy disc come into play haha


Be nice Ethel may monitor this site haha


----------



## iduno

Hey Aussieboy, you have been on here a fair time, do they send you an email when they appoint a co to look at the application?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yeah you usually get a letter not long after you put application/visa in. It normally has the co name on the bottom


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hell yeah Ethol must monitor this site and that is why I am still here lol


----------



## sugarstoned

iduno said:


> Anyone get a 309 issued without being told who there co is?
> As you can see on my previous post they are saying that its actively assessed but we still haven't been told who is the co.
> 
> Dunan, i can play there silly games just as well as they can and I work overseas so I'm quite happy to live in the Philippines.


We were never told who our CO is. We have only inquired twice though.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yeah you usually get a letter not long after you put application/visa in. It normally has the co name on the bottom


Nope, looks like it came from Ethel,

Yours sincerely,

Partner Visa Team
Visa and Immigration Office
Australian Embassy - Manila


----------



## iduno

sugarstoned said:


> We were never told who our CO is. We have only inquired twice though.


Strange isn't it, some people are told who there co is and others not.


----------



## Aussieboy07

All the people I went through this journey with have moved on/visa approved. I am starting to think that we both need to go to china/Korea and teach, just to be together


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Aussieboy07,

Your partner and you should hang in there. We will continue to be positive regarding your approval. It will happen soon.

Best regards,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Murloc

janinerika said:


> hi everyone, is it possible if I pay the visa fee here in Australia(melbourne), but we will lodge the docs in Manila?


I paid in Australia, i simply phoned them up & made the payment, they emailed me the receipt which i printed out & sent with my girlfriends visa application to Manila


----------



## Murloc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


My filipino girlfriend is in her 8th month of waiting for PMV. It'll happen, just hang in there.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks for the support everyone, hey Murloc did the embassy ever ask you to provide any additional documents?


----------



## Murloc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, hey Murloc did the embassy ever ask you to provide any additional documents?


Yeah, Michelle worked in Syria for 12 months so we needed a police clearance which we were unable to get so i had to send evidence that i had tried to get one. They also asked for proof that she wasn't already married. The issue I've found is that the first time they requested additional documents they gave us 29 days & the second time it was 49 days, regardless of how fast we get the docs to them they wait the full 29 or 49 days which is just dumb. They haven't requested anything else & we've not heard from our CO for 3 months. I personally believe they do this deliberately to further test the relationship is genuine but its incredibly frustrating!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yeah I think your onto something there, we were asked for additional evidence back in November had the 29 days to supply and have not heard anymore other than "your application is being actively worked on"


----------



## Marianina

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> To be honest it is getting really hard watching others around me being successful but I wish them well. We spoke today and it is getting harder to talk as we do not have shared experiences any more. This process is so cruel and I wish we had more money so she could be here on a tourist visa


My heart goes out to you, Aussieboy. I feel what you feel and what you are going through. It is certainly not easy. What can I say? You'll have to force yourself to draw from memory, fill your mind with all the good times (and shared experiences) when you were physically together and focus on that to keep your love alive. There is no other way.

Praying for your peace of mind and that your fiancee's visa is granted very soon.

~ Nina


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Nina for your very kind words and your prayers. It made me tear up and I hate that LOL. My stress level is through the roof (high) so the prayer for me to have peace of mind is definitely needed. I know it is coming to an end soon but am scared of the answer, I think I provided to much information to the embassy to explain why I divorced my ex Filipino wife eg phone numbers of her family who support me, as she was a repetitive cheater (got pregnant to a Filipino guy, I have a vasectomy). This is just my paranoia, but I draw hope from Murloc who applied a couple of weeks after us. As you can appreciate it is difficult for my fiancée and I to communicate as her province Compestella Valley Davao was flattened Dec last year by the typhoon. We can phone each other but it is getting so expensive and the closest computer is a 30 minute Jeepney ride away. Which she does every week


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks Nina for your very kind words and your prayers. It made me tear up and I hate that LOL. My stress level is through the roof (high) so the prayer for me to have peace of mind is definitely needed. I know it is coming to an end soon but am scared of the answer, I think I provided to much information to the embassy to explain why I divorced my ex Filipino wife eg phone numbers of her family who support me, as she was a repetitive cheater (got pregnant to a Filipino guy, I have a vasectomy). This is just my paranoia, but I draw hope from Murloc who applied a couple of weeks after us. As you can appreciate it is difficult for my fiancée and I to communicate as her province Compestella Valley Davao was flattened Dec last year by the typhoon. We can phone each other but it is getting so expensive and the closest computer is a 30 minute Jeepney ride away. Which she does every week


Hey aussieboy, it will happen, have faith, I'll send an email to Ethel for you!!

I was in the Compestella Valley 2 days after the typhoon, my wife has 2 brothers that have a gold mine up in the mountains there. We went down there from Butuan to see if we could find them, we did and they and there familys were OK,but not there houses or there mining equipment nothing left .We bought 3 kids , 2 nieces and a nephew of my wife out with us and back to my wifes house. By Xmas we had about 20 family from that area staying with us.
Me, I learnt a lesson from Xmas never drink the Filipino brandy ever and I learnt about the strength and support of the Philippine family.


----------



## tresha0206

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if all the 309 visa need to be interview in Embassy? or can be through phone? Do they give advise when will be the schedule of interview? Because im planning to out of the country few days. 

Thanks,


----------



## janinerika

Adyhottie said:


> If you haven't read their policy, starting April 1, 2011 all applicants must only send and request their Birth Certificate/ Cenomar/ Marriage Certificate thru ECENSUS (NSO) website. This way when u request it, NSO will forward and mail your request directly to the Australian Embassy. This cuts off verification time. You don't need to send ur actual original BC to them with the application but NSO will do it for you instead.


Hi,thanks for this info... but I am a bit confused. We already have a BC/MARRIAGE CERT & CENOMAR from NSO.. do we still need to contact the ECENSUS?


----------



## krysta88

hey AussieBoy, hang in there! i think playing games with your partner is a good way to spend time. if you both have apple devices it's very easy to play scrabble and other fun games as a way to bond. also it's nice to duet with eachother over skype. good luck!


----------



## Murloc

It depends on the CO, some people on this forum had a phone interview & some had to travel to the embassy in Manila.


----------



## Murloc

janinerika said:


> Hi,thanks for this info... but I am a bit confused. We already have a BC/MARRIAGE CERT & CENOMAR from NSO.. do we still need to contact the ECENSUS?


Yes, immigration will only accept BC, Cenomar etc sent to them directly from ecensus. They wont accept them if you send it unfortunately. Full instructions can be found here: http://www.philippines.embassy.gov....cument for an Australian Visa Application.pdf


----------



## krysta88

How long did it take you guys to get a co, after receiving the first email from them?


----------



## dunan

3 months here and only after trying to get a status report....was not told it was my CO but as the email stated that the application was in process, I realized the lady that sent it is my CO...


----------



## Teedo

Murloc said:


> Yes, immigration will only accept BC, Cenomar etc sent to them directly from ecensus. They wont accept them if you send it unfortunately. Full instructions can be found here: http://www.philippines.embassy.gov....cument for an Australian Visa Application.pdf


We have only been requested to provide her CENOMAR directly from NSO to the embassy so far, I was wondering if they would ask for the birth certificate too but someone in here said they won't and the one we provided when we handed in our application to DIAC was okay. I hope that's true so we don't waste time


----------



## Aussieboy07

Not everyone gets an interview and yes they are sometimes done by phone but that is up to the embassy to decide.
IDUNO LOL if it is Tanduay that you are referring to, there is no way in hell that I would even try it. I will stick to the San Miguel light haha. My fiancée lives in her parents house and lost the roof and power for a month. The family farm/income was totally destroyed. Fortunately my fiancée is a teacher and her brothers are an engineer and a social worker, so money was still coming. Actually the typhoon brought a lot of work for the social worker who works on contracts for the NSO. Yes I also have experienced the extended family (15) living under 1 roof, my first time to the Philippines I did a homestay to understand what it is like living in their culture. Oh my it was a 2 bedroom wood/coconut house. I had one bedroom and the other 15 people slept on the floor on cardboard in the lounge or the bedroom. You were never alone, it made me wonder how they can have so many children when there is always someone there haha No nookie as someone lookie


----------



## Marianina

Teedo said:


> We have only been requested to provide her CENOMAR directly from NSO to the embassy so far, I was wondering if they would ask for the birth certificate too but someone in here said they won't and the one we provided when we handed in our application to DIAC was okay. I hope that's true so we don't waste time


It's really difficult to second-guess the DIAC where documents or procedures are concerned. I was requested for both CeNoMar and birth cert directly from NSO to the embassy even if I had already submitted a hard copy of my birth cert upon lodgement. I understand why they would not request for the NBI (police) clearance upfront, as it has a 12-month validity period and they're probably helping us with that, but the birth cert has no such expiry. In other words, there's really no way of knowing whether they'd ask for it eventually but if you don't mind spending the e-census fee (a very reasonable 400 pesos, if I recall right), I don't think it would hurt for you to send it to them anyway. 

~ Nina


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Not everyone gets an interview and yes they are sometimes done by phone but that is up to the embassy to decide.
> IDUNO LOL if it is Tanduay that you are referring to, there is no way in hell that I would even try it. I will stick to the San Miguel light haha. My fiancée lives in her parents house and lost the roof and power for a month. The family farm/income was totally destroyed. Fortunately my fiancée is a teacher and her brothers are an engineer and a social worker, so money was still coming. Actually the typhoon brought a lot of work for the social worker who works on contracts for the NSO. Yes I also have experienced the extended family (15) living under 1 roof, my first time to the Philippines I did a homestay to understand what it is like living in their culture. Oh my it was a 2 bedroom wood/coconut house. I had one bedroom and the other 15 people slept on the floor on cardboard in the lounge or the bedroom. You were never alone, it made me wonder how they can have so many children when there is always someone there haha No nookie as someone lookie


Tried the Tanduay, but I'm not a rum drinker, the brothers drink the local brandy, cheaper than Tanduay. Everytime I had a SM light I was told it was a girls drink.So I didn't mind the Red Horse.My wife has her own house, 4 bedrooms so it isn't too bad when the house is overflowing , still have a bit of privacy!!!
Someone asked about when they were informed about there CO's name. We still only have good old Ethel Computor as CO, do you think that a worry??


----------



## Aussieboy07

Nah I had a CO who resigned, and even when I wrote (cc'd to local member of parliament) complaining about not being informed of who the co is. Good Ol Ethol replied "your case is being actively worked on"


----------



## Murloc

Teedo said:


> We have only been requested to provide her CENOMAR directly from NSO to the embassy so far, I was wondering if they would ask for the birth certificate too but someone in here said they won't and the one we provided when we handed in our application to DIAC was okay. I hope that's true so we don't waste time


If they only requested the cenomar then i would think that they are satisfied, when they requested more docs from my girlfriend they listed everything they needed at that time.


----------



## krysta88

i was automatically asked for e-version of cenomar and birth certificate in the first email, even though i had already prepared it and sent in a hard copy with my application.


----------



## iduno

Het aussieboy, Its Friday again, who will be the winners of the visa raffle today haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well Iduno, the one thing that I am sure of it won't be me. Today is an all time low for me but I would be happy to scream BINGO if my number came up. I can live with waiting but it is not knowing what the answer will be that is killing me. I think I will having a few brews tonight, just don't know if it will be to celebrate or commiserate. Cheers mate I am going back to watch the grass grow at least I can see movement there LOL


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Well Iduno, the one thing that I am sure of it won't be me. Today is an all time low for me but I would be happy to scream BINGO if my number came up. I can live with waiting but it is not knowing what the answer will be that is killing me. I think I will having a few brews tonight, just don't know if it will be to celebrate or commiserate. Cheers mate I am going back to watch the grass grow at least I can see movement there LOL


Aussieboy
Lucky you, a few beers, I'm out running an oil exploration job for another 2 weeks, dry camp...oh woe is me.
You must be getting close they can't keep delaying letting you know what the hell they are up to. 
Wont they tell you anything?
I'll send you a message on how I have got answers out of them.


----------



## jajp23

Hi!!! 

I'm helping out a friend who is about to lodge a Partner visa for her husband... She has a dilemma on how to convince the immigration that she can support her husband as she is currently studying and getting support from the Centrelink. By the way, my friend is a Phil-Australian Citizen. What do you think is the best way to convince the immigration of her capacity to support her Filipino husband?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## allansarh

Help for apply partner visa subclass 820 onshore australia...
I post a thread about this matter separate in this forum but i think i can have more help in this thread..Thanks
Hello everyone,
Can anyone help what to prepare for partner visa subclass 820 applying onshore Australia, Can some help me where to start, im confuse about the checklist.. Is there anyone here in forum apply the partner visa 820 onshore, can u help me what are the requirments? is it still the same all the requirements when u apply the PMV..Pls someone help me and give me the list of the requirements for PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 820.. Thank you in advance..


----------



## Jonacp

allansarh said:


> Help for apply partner visa subclass 820 onshore australia...
> I post a thread about this matter separate in this forum but i think i can have more help in this thread..Thanks
> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone help what to prepare for partner visa subclass 820 applying onshore Australia, Can some help me where to start, im confuse about the checklist.. Is there anyone here in forum apply the partner visa 820 onshore, can u help me what are the requirments? is it still the same all the requirements when u apply the PMV..Pls someone help me and give me the list of the requirements for PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 820.. Thank you in advance..


hello yeah just same the pmv.. all requirements are same too..


----------



## kang

Hi guys I just want to share the great news. I just arrived from sydney yesterday from a 3 month holiday. I emailed my CO first thing in the morning today with regards on my arrival and had a response 7 hours later. I am very grateful to span the overwhelming news that my visa has been granted.


----------



## dunan

Hi Kang...do you think that maybe cause you were granted a tourist visa that your PMV was processed quicker? My application was almost same time frame but only just realized I had a CO...

Anyway big congrats on the visa n im sure a lot of family get togethers are coming up...lol


----------



## Murloc

jajp23 said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I'm helping out a friend who is about to lodge a Partner visa for her husband... She has a dilemma on how to convince the immigration that she can support her husband as she is currently studying and getting support from the Centrelink. By the way, my friend is a Phil-Australian Citizen. What do you think is the best way to convince the immigration of her capacity to support her Filipino husband?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi, its not really a matter of trying to convince immigration, they take all the information in your application & make a decision. Newly arrived immigrants don't receive any assistance from the Government for the first 2 years therefore they need to be convinced that you can provide 100% financial support for both of you. There is the option of getting someone else in Australia to be a sponsor, someone who is in a good financial position that has a full time job, it doesn't have to be the partner that sponsors, doing it this way would be a very good option.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Allansarh -

The requirements for the onshore partner visa are a bit different than the PMV visa. Most importantly, you'll need 2 form 888's signed by Australian citizens or permanent residents declaring the genuineness of your relationship, and these forms must be signed no more than 6 weeks prior to lodgement. Beyond that, the relationship evidence for the partner visa focuses more on living together aspects than the PMV visa does.

For complete requirements, see the immi.gov.au site for the 820 visa, or Google "820 visa checklist" for the checklist from immi.gov.au. The Partner Visa Booklet referred to in this thread will also be helpful.

Best,

Mark Northam



allansarh said:


> Help for apply partner visa subclass 820 onshore australia...
> I post a thread about this matter separate in this forum but i think i can have more help in this thread..Thanks
> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone help what to prepare for partner visa subclass 820 applying onshore Australia, Can some help me where to start, im confuse about the checklist.. Is there anyone here in forum apply the partner visa 820 onshore, can u help me what are the requirments? is it still the same all the requirements when u apply the PMV..Pls someone help me and give me the list of the requirements for PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 820.. Thank you in advance..


----------



## kang

dunan said:


> Hi Kang...do you think that maybe cause you were granted a tourist visa that your PMV was processed quicker? My application was almost same time frame but only just realized I had a CO...
> 
> Anyway big congrats on the visa n im sure a lot of family get togethers are coming up...lol


I don't think so. I just made sure that I had all the documents needed. I was only asked once for additional docs and after a month CO emailed me asking when I'm leaving australia and that was it. Thank you it's not gonna be that big though just the important people. We have the same CO and im sure yours is next. Thank you


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Murloc, you taught me something. see you can learn something new everday


----------



## allansarh

kang said:


> Hi guys I just want to share the great news. I just arrived from sydney yesterday from a 3 month holiday. I emailed my CO first thing in the morning today with regards on my arrival and had a response 7 hours later. I am very grateful to span the overwhelming news that my visa has been granted.


Congratz Girl....happy for you, i told you your C.O is just waiting for your arrival in phil...well anyway when will u come back here again...remember our bday is coming we will celebrate in the park hahahaha...
See u soon..


----------



## allansarh

Jonacp said:


> hello yeah just same the pmv.. all requirements are same too..


Thanks for replying Jonacp,
So i need to get a single status also and NBI from the phil? im a little bit confuse about it..


----------



## allansarh

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Allansarh -
> 
> The requirements for the onshore partner visa are a bit different than the PMV visa. Most importantly, you'll need 2 form 888's signed by Australian citizens or permanent residents declaring the genuineness of your relationship, and these forms must be signed no more than 6 weeks prior to lodgement. Beyond that, the relationship evidence for the partner visa focuses more on living together aspects than the PMV visa does.
> 
> For complete requirements, see the immi.gov.au site for the 820 visa, or Google "820 visa checklist" for the checklist from immi.gov.au. The Partner Visa Booklet referred to in this thread will also be helpful.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you so much Mark for replying..i had the checklist now and your reply help me a lot..thanks and God Bless, have a good day..


----------



## Princessmarz

hi everyone,

i just have decided to email the embassy as we have been waiting for 3 months and 2 weeks hearing nothing from them since i lodged the application here in makati. i got a automated reply and this is what i got"...we will not respond to enquiries about status of a visa application that is currently withing visa processing service standards,..." and encourage me to read the embassy website link.

Does it mean i have to wait till 6 to 9 months before i get a response from them? Till now i have not been contacted by anyone from them a CO or someone on the visa office.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

*Congrats*

Hi all,

more approved visa soon 

Just keep the faith.

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Princessmarz,
There are cases where you have not been contacted by your CO, let us be positive that all evidences and documents needed are all in so that once you receive the call, it will be days to the finish line.

Best of Luck!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Princessmarz,

There are cases where you do not have any single communication with your CO and then the visa got approved. Do remember that waiting and prayers is the key to win this battle  If someone calls you for anything it means that it is now being reviewed and ready for approval anytime. 

God Bless!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

*patience*

Sorry that you are so anxious, but yes no contact is normal. I have worked out that the more we contact them it distracts them from processing the application
The embassy says it takes 6 to 9 months, yes many are approved in shorter times 4 to 5 months, but do not expect that as it is soul destroying, if you have to do the long wait
Personally I am coming up to the 9 month mark in 3 weeks times and just assume that nothing will happen before that. though I still check ) From the Australian end, all guys/girls who have sponsored their partners will not walk away. Yep big statement but I feel this is true as we have committed a lot of time/love and resources into having our partners here with us.


----------



## icancurhalo

I have just joined the site as I find it really very helpful reading all the posts on this thread, Anyway. I have applied for a Partner Visa Subclass 309 on March 27,2013 and got the acknowledgement letter on the 1st of April then had my medical test done and requested for my Cenomar and Birth Certificate from NSO helpline that week, as of now I haven't heard from the Embassy yet but I have already called the VIA Centre to pick up my NBI Clearance as well as some of our EMAILS and the Testimonial that I wrote on the website where my partner and I met online and some phone call records too. I feel really good and very inspired from all of the people going through the process of their visa and a good result on the end.


----------



## icancurhalo

I am from the Philippines BTW, lol. I erroneously clicked the poland flag country so yeah just for everyone to know.lol I'll be editing it anyway as soon as the website allow me to  God bless to all of us and have a great sunday everyone


----------



## Aussieboy07

Welcome to the rollercoaster ride, it is things like this that can really test you
Got a text from fiancée this morning saying that she had been contacted by the embassy and that the Embassy wanted more additional evidence, which means the process stops for another month, heart sank. Finally managed to get her on the phone and she thinks it must have been the text sent in Nov 2012 as her niece was playing with her phone. Happiness returned


----------



## ikihajimaru

I am on my 5th month mark and still no news, my husband and I hearts are sank! Although we talk almost every hour when both have no work hopefully no more request for documents so everything will go smoothly..


----------



## icancurhalo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Welcome to the rollercoaster ride, it is things like this that can really test you
> Got a text from fiancée this morning saying that she had been contacted by the embassy and that the Embassy wanted more additional evidence, which means the process stops for another month, heart sank. Finally managed to get her on the phone and she thinks it must have been the text sent in Nov 2012 as her niece was playing with her phone. Happiness returned


Thank's Aussieboy07, Yeah this whole processing thing really teaches me to be patient lol as I have been very impatient lately, its just sooo hard to be far apart from my partner. Facetime and phone calls as well as text messages isnt just enough but yeah it helps, Wish you luck on the processing of your fiancee's visa though. Thats why I myself submitting my NBI as well as some of our emails and more phone calls records now rather than waiting for me to contact me, its better to be complete I guess.


----------



## icancurhalo

ikihajimaru said:


> I am on my 5th month mark and still no news, my husband and I hearts are sank! Although we talk almost every hour when both have no work hopefully no more request for documents so everything will go smoothly..


Hi ikihajimaru, do you have a Case officer already and has he/she contacted you informing the processing of your visa?


----------



## ikihajimaru

icancurhalo said:


> Hi ikihajimaru, do you have a Case officer already and has he/she contacted you informing the processing of your visa?


No, nothing. I get the same reply every month as aussie boy whenever i email them regarding updates. Crossing my fingers, wishing it with be on its six mark! Getting frustrated everyday...


----------



## icancurhalo

ikihajimaru said:


> No, nothing. I get the same reply every month as aussie boy whenever i email them regarding updates. Crossing my fingers, wishing it with be on its six mark! Getting frustrated everyday...


oh okay, where are you from BTW? if I were you, I would have contacted the embassy already and asked them for some update.


----------



## ikihajimaru

icancurhalo said:


> oh okay, where are you from BTW? if I were you, I would have contacted the embassy already and asked them for some update.


I am from manila, and my husbands the Australian. He keeps calling the embassy there and I here. Same reply as aussieboy! Lol i am within the 6-9 months period. 
Fantastic aint it?? To the point of annoyance!


----------



## icancurhalo

ikihajimaru said:


> I am from manila, and my husbands the Australian. He keeps calling the embassy there and I here. Same reply as aussieboy! Lol i am within the 6-9 months period.
> Fantastic aint it?? To the point of annoyance!


Wow my God, lol. I hope mine won't take that long . Are you also on 309 Visa ?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Has any one heard of anybody waiting more than 9 months, from Manila?


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Has any one heard of anybody waiting more than 9 months, from Manila?


If all the people that use this site from the Philippines put there time lines up, we might getter a better idea of who gets what and how slow.
If you have a Time Line for the Philippines please update it.


----------



## danielle_ramon

How do you do your timeline?


----------



## iduno

danielle_ramon said:


> How do you do your timeline?


Aussieboy, please send your explanation on how to do a time line thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

It is actually Kitty kats
To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE (Sent to your email; account) to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL ) that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.

Kttykat


----------



## AngeliquePrince

*Cfo*

CFO is the only government office included as requirement when exiting the Philippines.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## kang

AngeliquePrince said:


> CFO is the only government office included as requirement when exiting the Philippines.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AngeliquePrince


Hi AngeliquePrince have you done the cfo?


----------



## krysta88

Hi all, would anyone like to post pictures of yourself and your partner, and post your story? I am going to upload some pics but I don't want to be the only person to post, i'm shy! :$


----------



## AngeliquePrince

*Cfo*

Hi,

Done attending the CFO and Guidance Counselling last March 14, 2013.

Make sure you attend because it is an exit requirement.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi,

done attending the CFO Seminar? what about you?

AngeliquePrince


----------



## sugarstoned

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi,
> 
> Done attending the CFO and Guidance Counselling last March 14, 2013.
> 
> Make sure you attend because it is an exit requirement.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AngeliquePrince


It is an exit requirement indeed. I done my CFO Counselling 1 1/2 years prior to lodging my visa


----------



## kang

AngeliquePrince said:


> hi,
> 
> done attending the CFO Seminar? what about you?
> 
> AngeliquePrince


Note yet. Where will you be in australia?


----------



## ikihajimaru

sugarstoned said:



> It is an exit requirement indeed. I done my CFO Counselling 1 1/2 years prior to lodging my visa


I had mine too when i changed my last name!


----------



## ikihajimaru

icancurhalo said:


> Wow my God, lol. I hope mine won't take that long . Are you also on 309 Visa ?


Yes! Spouse.


----------



## Romulus

The CFO, is this a requirement from the Australian government, or is it an initiative from the Philippine government to extract another fee from departing citizens.....you'll have to excuse my cynicism!


----------



## sugarstoned

Romulus said:


> The CFO, is this a requirement from the Australian government, or is it an initiative from the Philippine government to extract another fee from departing citizens.....you'll have to excuse my cynicism!


The latter  The CFO Seminar was officiated by nuns and they talk about a Filipina's worth. I don't know about the seminar now since I took mine almost 2 years ago. I don't really see the need for it tho


----------



## ikihajimaru

Romulus said:


> The CFO, is this a requirement from the Australian government, or is it an initiative from the Philippine government to extract another fee from departing citizens.....you'll have to excuse my cynicism!


No, its for filipinos, its an anti human traffic king campaign of the government. An initiative to make their filipinos who is either working or marrying or migrating into a foreign country knowledgeable on the country itself, rules and precautions. You have to attend the seminar, and must present the certificate to get the cfo.

The rampancy of mail order brides but all sorts if human traffic king has alerted the government, although you cannot stop a person, but least you can send them with full knowledge at hand.

I understand your cynicism, though the motives are pure, sad to say, there are others who have been using it to their advantage.

Its a minimal fee, if your papers are valid, if not, then you know what I mean.

Some of the women whom I sat with that day, doesn't even understand nor comprehend why they were being asked to comply.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

HI All,

I agree with ikihajimaru, the training and seminar are both beneficial especially for women who have no knowledge bout the customs and culture differences. It is something worthwhile to attend. Probably, an avenue to meet new people and learn from their love stories 

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## ayereb

same here.. we applied our pmv last nov 2012 and still waiting for the result.. hope it wont take too long..


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi ayereb,

Any update on your application? Has your CO contacted you?

AngeliquePrince


----------



## ayereb

I passed some additional documents last april 19 and after that haven't heard from them yet


----------



## ikihajimaru

ayereb said:


> I passed some additional documents last april 19 and after that haven't heard from them yet


I guess your within 6-9 months waiting period!

When will the day come?


----------



## ikihajimaru

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi ayereb,
> 
> Any update on your application? Has your CO contacted you?
> 
> AngeliquePrince


How about you?


----------



## ayereb

ikihajimaru said:


> I guess your within 6-9 months waiting period!
> 
> When will the day come?


I hope not that long...


----------



## ikihajimaru

ayereb said:


> I hope not that long...


Same here!


----------



## iduno

Hey aussieboy, its Friday again tomorrow and I'm feeling lucky.
Still no CO except for Ethel Computer but I'm still getting along with her , so maybe she will issue the visa and tell the humans later what she has done hahaha


----------



## ikihajimaru

Iduno, hopefully there will be good news.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi ikihajimaru,

If you are asking about me, my Fiance visa has been approved last March 8, 2013. Heading next week to see my love 

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

*feeling lucky*



iduno said:


> Hey aussieboy, its Friday again tomorrow and I'm feeling lucky.
> Still no CO except for Ethel Computer but I'm still getting along with her , so maybe she will issue the visa and tell the humans later what she has done hahaha


Hey IDuno the reason that you are feeling lucky is that your relationship with Ethol is becoming more meaningful as times go by. I am sure you her chips fry lol. Well she has 20 days to go and then she will issue her us with a visa as I am sure she would not want to break the upper limit of the 9 month targets that they claim.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey IDuno the reason that you are feeling lucky is that your relationship with Ethol is becoming more meaningful as times go by. I am sure you her chips fry lol. Well she has 20 days to go and then she will issue her us with a visa as I am sure she would not want to break the upper limit of the 9 month targets that they claim.


So true Aussieboy, mmmm 20 days and then they will have to answer some questions that you may have??or issue the visa.
Do you know I'm getting quite fond of Ethel, she does seem to have a sense of humour and as we are they only ones that have her as our CO I feel very privileged.It will be a shame when I have to really talk to a human again and try and get my point across to them, where as with Ethel she just reads my emails and sends the standard reply's, with a few variations, like "I think its best if you read bla bla bla to find the answer".
I think my next email will be addressed, My Dearest Ethel Computer, its me again and I only have one questions this time..........


----------



## Aussieboy07

ABC, Iduno and all others heading to Brisbane. I had an idea (maybe crazy haha) that we start a free group booking club with the idea of getting reduced cost airfares for flights from Brisbane to Manila. Then we all just go our own separate ways. Have not worked out how do it just yet so If there is any computer whiz out there that has any ideas feel free. Perhaps just starting a thread here under Filipino group booking Brisbane to Manila to get ideas. I know many of our partners will want to return back to PH after being here for a couple of years or even less. eg I know many Filipinos like o visit PH at xmas (most expensive time of the year, can you imagine the discount we would get if we made a group booking of 30 people) maybe someone here has a friend or family member in the business who could advise us of how to do this. There must be some way that we can book as a group and eg: pay the Flight Centre/travel agent separately. Once again I stress this will be a friendly group of friends with no charges associated with the exception of us working together to achieve it. If at least one person thinks this has some merit please start the thread and post here once done so. Iduno maybe we could do a group tour and meet Ethol lol


----------



## js8_may2009

Did any of you wait with your partners in Au whilst waiting for the PMV? Just a survey. 
Thanks.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> ABC, Iduno and all others heading to Brisbane. I had an idea (maybe crazy haha) that we start a free group booking club with the idea of getting reduced cost airfares for flights from Brisbane to Manila. Then we all just go our own separate ways. Have not worked out how do it just yet so If there is any computer whiz out there that has any ideas feel free. Perhaps just starting a thread here under Filipino group booking Brisbane to Manila to get ideas. I know many of our partners will want to return back to PH after being here for a couple of years or even less. eg I know many Filipinos like o visit PH at xmas (most expensive time of the year, can you imagine the discount we would get if we made a group booking of 30 people) maybe someone here has a friend or family member in the business who could advise us of how to do this. There must be some way that we can book as a group and eg: pay the Flight Centre/travel agent separately. Once again I stress this will be a friendly group of friends with no charges associated with the exception of us working together to achieve it. If at least one person thinks this has some merit please start the thread and post here once done so. Iduno maybe we could do a group tour and meet Ethol lol


Good idea aussieboy, probably can find an agent and give them the option of quoting for a group but all flying at different times. We get some good discounts doing that at work.
Meeting Ethel, na I think I would rather not.


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL, why I thought you and ethol were so close, really a good gut laugh


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> LOL, why I thought you and ethol were so close, really a good gut laugh


I thought about a visit to Ethel but then I remembered that you have to make an appointment to get in, so what reason could I give? "I just want to have a few minutes alone with Ethel and thank her for all her support"
I wouldn't be surprised if the humans read some of my emails to Ethel and either have a good laugh or just think I'm a nut case hahah


----------



## js8_may2009

Firstly, how about the ones in Tassie? LOL

Secondly, who is Ethol???


----------



## iduno

js8_may2009 said:


> Firstly, how about the ones in Tassie? LOL
> 
> Secondly, who is Ethol???


Not sure what about Tassie you are talking about but Ethel is the name of the computer in the Manila embassy that sends the auto reply's when you ask the visa section a question, i.e. "if you are within the 8 week period since you submitted your visa application we will place your email on your file but thats it we wont answer" lots more auto reply's, I just send emails to Ethel to see what the next reply will be...


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Laughing hard*

Yes Iduno, still laughing. Is your relationship with Ethel able to be explained to an outsider, your deep tender moments that you share. I was really interested in how your work can make group bookings at a discount price at different times. ABC also liked the idea, I also have a friend in a Filipino church ( on the southside of Brisbane) if we need to make up numbers. Still need someone smarter than me to start the thread


----------



## js8_may2009

LOL Tassie=Tasmania.

Oh I just received one when I enquired about my medical results. And later on, a HUMAN emailed me back saying that I passed the health requirements. Should they need more info or additional docu, my case officer will email me.

So apparently that one who answered wasn't my CO yet. I filed mine last Feb 1. So I should have my CO this month. Hopefully i will get my visa in June. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Aussieboy07

*good luck*



js8_may2009 said:


> Did any of you wait with your partners in Au whilst waiting for the PMV? Just a survey.
> Thanks.


There are many who spend time in Australia on tourist visas while waiting for their application to be approved. It is a very expensive thing to do and not everyone can afford to do it. If you check other sites that are not dedicated to the Filipino experience you will see many.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think Pippen was one, if you do a search by her posts


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey just a reminder,

I have noticed that many people fail to update their flag or do a timeline. This makes it more difficult for people to give good advice.

To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.

Kttykat


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Iduno, still laughing. Is your relationship with Ethel able to be explained to an outsider, your deep tender moments that you share. I was really interested in how your work can make group bookings at a discount price at different times. ABC also liked the idea, I also have a friend in a Filipino church ( on the southside of Brisbane) if we need to make up numbers. Still need someone smarter than me to start the thread


I work as ops manager for an oil exploration company and we have expats from all over coming and going, about 30 international booking a month, so we approached a few agents and asked what they can offer in the way of service and prices.
I would think that if you could get enough people interested in joining a travel club " Australia Philippines family travel club" or what ever you want to call it, that travel agents would be very interested. 
With us they give us options on different airlines and prices, we pick how we want to travel and there is a 24 hr number that we call is we need to change.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno' I am loving the idea " Australia Philippines family travel club" free membership but having buying power. I just hoping one of the whiz kids here with the computer will develop some sort of thread and then a database of club members. I am well connected also with the Filipino community in Brisbane and could spread the word


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno' I am loving the idea " Australia Philippines family travel club" free membership but having buying power. I just hoping one of the whiz kids here with the computer will develop some sort of thread and then a database of club members. I am well connected also with the Filipino community in Brisbane and could spread the word


What about me? Im in Sydney and thinking of going to the Phils for the holidays.


----------



## iduno

js8_may2009 said:


> LOL Tassie=Tasmania.
> 
> Oh I just received one when I enquired about my medical results. And later on, a HUMAN emailed me back saying that I passed the health requirements. Should they need more info or additional docu, my case officer will email me.
> 
> So apparently that one who answered wasn't my CO yet. I filed mine last Feb 1. So I should have my CO this month. Hopefully i will get my visa in June. *crossing fingers*


Wow, your lucky, my wife doesn't have a co after nearly 4 months, they haven't asked for any additional documents so we hope that the visa will be granted soon...


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno' I am loving the idea " Australia Philippines family travel club" free membership but having buying power. I just hoping one of the whiz kids here with the computer will develop some sort of thread and then a database of club members. I am well connected also with the Filipino community in Brisbane and could spread the word


I'll join.


----------



## Aussieboy07

It looks like I have started some sort of national interest in such a club for stronger buying power for travel to Manila something like "Australia Philippines family travel club" as suggested by Iduno. We need to take this to another thread and develop the idea a bit further, I don't have the skill to develop a new thread so once again need a whiz kid to do so. I believe we have the ability to purchase cheap airfares if we all join together like Iduno work group did


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> Wow, your lucky, my wife doesn't have a co after nearly 4 months, they haven't asked for any additional documents so we hope that the visa will be granted soon...


Iduno, we're on the same boat. Nearly 4 months, no CO no reply. Sigh 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

*co*



Princessmarz said:


> Iduno, we're on the same boat. Nearly 4 months, no CO no reply. Sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia


My Fiancee applied 22 August 2012, from Manila, we do not know who our co is as previous co resigned in Jan 2013. We are both professional people and on paper look good, some just have to wait


----------



## ikihajimaru

I am having a hood laugh, regarding ethel, hopefully there will be good news tomorrow..


----------



## ayereb

ikihajimaru said:


> I am having a hood laugh, regarding ethel, hopefully there will be good news tomorrow..


Crossing fingers..


----------



## Romulus

js8_may2009 said:


> Did any of you wait with your partners in Au whilst waiting for the PMV? Just a survey.
> Thanks.


My fiance arrived from Philippines to Perth Tuesday last week. In our opinion this was the best way for us to prepare to live together and to provide DIAC ongoing evidence of our relationship.


----------



## ayereb

Romulus said:


> My fiance arrived from Philippines to Perth Tuesday last week. In our opinion this was the best way for us to prepare to live together and to provide DIAC ongoing evidence of our relationship.


Did that as well... I stayed 3mos with my fiance in australia.. and came back here in phils last month for the submitting additional docs and now waiting for the result..


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi everyone, just got an email from the embassy saying our application has been allocated to a Case Officer and is currently progressing. Also the case officer is waiting for the medical and character results. No additional documents were asked. My question is, has anyone got the same email and how long did u wait for the next email? (hopefully for the grant email...)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## ikihajimaru

Princessmarz said:


> Hi everyone, just got an email from the embassy saying our application has been allocated to a Case Officer and is currently progressing. Also the case officer is waiting for the medical and character results. No additional documents were asked. My question is, has anyone got the same email and how long did u wait for the next email? (hopefully for the grant email...)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Congratulations...


----------



## ikihajimaru

ayereb said:


> Crossing fingers..


Same here! The day hasnt ended yet!


----------



## Princessmarz

ikihajimaru said:


> Congratulations...


hi ikihajimaru, thanks. Did you also apply for subclass 309 Spouse? or PMV?


----------



## ikihajimaru

Princessmarz said:


> hi ikihajimaru, thanks. Did you also apply for subclass 309 Spouse? or PMV?


Yes po, 309 spouse


----------



## ikihajimaru

No news...


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congratulations!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Princessmarz

AngeliquePrince said:


> congratulations!
> 
> AngeliquePrince


Hey angeliqueprince, was that for me? Lol .. Its not yet a grant email, but hoping it would be on the next coming days ... What do u think about that email, is it a good sign? Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## wewen

i have done the same too a cenomar through e-census... You think no more docs to be requested? Just new on the forum.. thanks


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me everyone here 

It seems like a lot of people have had success with getting 3 month tourist visas approved. I was told by someone that it is next to impossible to get a tourist visa if I am a young female with no property or strong family ties here. I do have a full time job though. Is it easier to get approved than I think? Any secrets to a successful (temporary) tourist visa?


----------



## iduno

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me everyone here
> 
> It seems like a lot of people have had success with getting 3 month tourist visas approved. I was told by someone that it is next to impossible to get a tourist visa if I am a young female with no property or strong family ties here. I do have a full time job though. Is it easier to get approved than I think? Any secrets to a successful (temporary) tourist visa?


My wife has had tourist visa's to australia before we got married.
From memory this is what we supplied:
Letter from me stating that I would be responsible for her accommodation and living expenses in australia.
Certified copy of my passport, telephone bill and house rate notice.
She had , I think php200,000 in her bank and the bank gave her a letter showing the balance in the account.
Letter from her employer stating the period she has been employed and approval of her leave.
Proof of why she will come back to the Philippines: Certified copy of her house ownership ( certified by Phil lawyer) + the things that they ask for with the visa application, birth certificate,passport etc


----------



## iduno

Well aussieboy, another Friday come and gone and still only have Ethel for CO...
What about you any news?


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> Well aussieboy, another Friday come and gone and still only have Ethel for CO...
> What about you any news?


Hi iduno, I got an email from the embassy. I sent them an email last saturday, got their reply yesterday. They said my application was allocated to a case officer, is progressing and will contact me if they need further information. Also they did not ask for any additional documents. They said the CO is waiting for results of my health and character checks. Do they wait from the clinic or from the australia's,health committee? No idea about it, and confused if its a good sign. Been waiting for 3 months and 2 weeks now.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07

ikihajimaru said:


> I am having a hood laugh, regarding ethel, hopefully there will be good news tomorrow..


Ahh yes i sit here an evaluate Ethel as an employee, she is consistent in her responses to the public, she is there on duty every morning on time and takes no break for lunch i have noticed. Never has an early mark on a Friday, even when her gods speaks in the distance YOUR VISA IS APPROVED. Yes freaky Friday visa lotto

Sadly this week as i have said many times before i am going to watch the grass grow as it s quicker than getting a visa.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
As per previous said in this thread i have set up 2 threads about group bookings to get cheap airfares for Australians/Filipinos going or coming from Manila to Australia, irrespective of city in Australia. First see the thread Australia Philippines family travel club and then if interested join the other thread join the Australia Philippines family travel club


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, I got an email from the embassy. I sent them an email last saturday, got their reply yesterday. They said my application was allocated to a case officer, is progressing and will contact me if they need further information. Also they did not ask for any additional documents. They said the CO is waiting for results of my health and character checks. Do they wait from the clinic or from the australia's,health committee? No idea about it, and confused if its a good sign. Been waiting for 3 months and 2 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


I think its probably a good sign, after 3 months and 2 weeks I would have thought that if there is anything missing they would have asked for it.
Did you get a name for your CO?


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> I think its probably a good sign, after 3 months and 2 weeks I would have thought that if there is anything missing they would have asked for it.
> Did you get a name for your CO?


Hi, thanks for the reply. I guess its the CO name cuz at the bottom there is an initial of the first name and a full surname. There is a PN# below the name. He/She is a filipino but I dont know if he or she cuz the first name is just an initial... (eg. K.)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> ABC, Iduno and all others heading to Brisbane. I had an idea (maybe crazy haha) that we start a free group booking club with the idea of getting reduced cost airfares for flights from Brisbane to Manila. Then we all just go our own separate ways. Have not worked out how do it just yet so If there is any computer whiz out there that has any ideas feel free. Perhaps just starting a thread here under Filipino group booking Brisbane to Manila to get ideas. I know many of our partners will want to return back to PH after being here for a couple of years or even less. eg I know many Filipinos like o visit PH at xmas (most expensive time of the year, can you imagine the discount we would get if we made a group booking of 30 people) maybe someone here has a friend or family member in the business who could advise us of how to do this. There must be some way that we can book as a group and eg: pay the Flight Centre/travel agent separately. Once again I stress this will be a friendly group of friends with no charges associated with the exception of us working together to achieve it. If at least one person thinks this has some merit please start the thread and post here once done so. Iduno maybe we could do a group tour and meet Ethol lol


Sorry late reply I'm kinda busy here doing hard yakka lol,,,,Sure mate I love the idea.My husband and I are planning to spend Xmas and new year in Philippines.


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I guess its the CO name cuz at the bottom there is an initial of the first name and a full surname. There is a PN# below the name. He/She is a filipino but I dont know if he or she cuz the first name is just an initial... (eg. K.)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Hi,
I recieved a reply for my enquiry for spouse visa 309 :

Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing.

And in the end, it was signed:

Yours sincerely,
K.Aurelio
PN:7621

Is he my case officer?


----------



## Princessmarz

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> I recieved a reply for my enquiry for spouse visa 309 :
> 
> Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
> currently progressing.
> 
> And in the end, it was signed:
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> K.Aurelio
> PN:7621
> 
> Is he my case officer?


Omg, we have the same CO?? When did u apply?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07

just add your name to the thread


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Omg, we have the same CO?? When did u apply?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


My priority date is 19-Feb-2013 which is stated in the Acknowledgement Email recieved from the embassy..

Is he our CO? Or just agents that reply on emails regarding enquiries.
He didnt really mention on the email that he is the CO assigned to look at my application.. Good if its the CO.. At least we will have the peace of mind knowing that a case officer is already assessing our application..

Geeezzz.. This waiting game is killing us.. Hopefully we get our decision soon.. Hey, keep me posted here @ Princessmarz.. Hopefully we be granted the visa soon.. Its past the 8wks waiting.. Still havent recieved and request for additional docs or contacts... Gudluck to all peeps waiting..


----------



## Princessmarz

amie27 said:


> My priority date is 19-Feb-2013 which is stated in the Acknowledgement Email recieved from the embassy..
> 
> Is he our CO? Or just agents that reply on emails regarding enquiries.
> He didnt really mention on the email that he is the CO assigned to look at my application.. Good if its the CO.. At least we will have the peace of mind knowing that a case officer is already assessing our application..
> 
> Geeezzz.. This waiting game is killing us.. Hopefully we get our decision soon.. Hey, keep me posted here @ Princessmarz.. Hopefully we be granted the visa soon.. Its past the 8wks waiting.. Still havent recieved and request for additional docs or contacts... Gudluck to all peeps waiting..


Hi, in the email it says CO is waiting for my health and character check results. No addtl docs requested. Just got that email yesterday.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
Save yourself the guessing game pain, i have been there checking everyday to see if there is an outcome. Every case is different and i have learned that when it is your time it will happen. So now i just wait and wait and wait


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> just add your name to the thread


Thanks Aussieboy07... How's ur application doing.. I've been following this thread since we lodged my spouse 309 visa application.. Hope to hear good news on our application.. And hopefully on yours soon..

Keep the faith.. Goodluck to all of us in the waiting game.. )


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, in the email it says CO is waiting for my health and character check results. No addtl docs requested. Just got that email yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


I sent them an email enquiry last thursday but havent recieved any reply yet.. Hopefully by monday, should get a reply from them..

Good to know people who lodged their application around same time as we did.. Lets kip in touch hir.. Kip us posted.. Goodluck to us..


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy07 said:


> Ahh yes i sit here an evaluate Ethel as an employee, she is consistent in her responses to the public, she is there on duty every morning on time and takes no break for lunch i have noticed. Never has an early mark on a Friday, even when her gods speaks in the distance YOUR VISA IS APPROVED. Yes freaky Friday visa lotto
> 
> Sadly this week as i have said many times before i am going to watch the grass grow as it s quicker than getting a visa.


Same here... Geeze...


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hi ! 


To those granted, how many months were you allowed to stay, before the deadline date of your departure? Time line upon receiving the grant? 

Eq, if visa was granted by may, you must exit before june ends. Something like that... 

I am trying to get the time frame.. Thank you....


----------



## Aussieboy07

Strange as it is, some get a couple of months warning and others get just 4 weeks. It is supposed to be based on 12 months from when you first had our criminal history check. But hey no gurantee


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi we are trying to gt a cheap flight rate between manila an Australia city look at in the travel section "Australia Philippines family travel club"


----------



## Princessmarz

Just want to inform everyone that you can download this forum on your phone. For android phone just go to market look for australia forum then download. You can log in your current username and password. For me, I find it handy and easy cuz I dont have to turn my laptop on all the time just to check the forum. You can access it as long you are connected to a wifi/internet. You can browse, bookmark topics, comment, reply, etc. But the only disadvantage is, u cant view the timeline of everyone here. Its only one way we can connect to everyone.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy07 said:


> Strange as it is, some get a couple of months warning and others get just 4 weeks. It is supposed to be based on 12 months from when you first had our criminal history check. But hey no gurantee


I guess this is ehat i am afraid of..


----------



## tresha0206

Hi all,
Do you think 309 Visa need return ticket ? or just 1 way ticket from Philippines to Australia? Any Idea please...


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi, just one way ticket is alright. The immigration only require return ticket if youre on a tourist visa. Temporary visas like 309 for spouse and pmv 300 does not require return ticket. Happy trip 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## tresha0206

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, just one way ticket is alright. The immigration only require return ticket if youre on a tourist visa. Temporary visas like 309 for spouse and pmv 300 does not require return ticket. Happy trip
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Hi ,
Thank you..


----------



## cjka

tresha0206 said:


> Hi all,
> Do you think 309 Visa need return ticket ? or just 1 way ticket from Philippines to Australia? Any Idea please...


It doesn't but return ticket might be cheaper than one way ticket


----------



## briana

Hi I'm back... We Lodged our onshore spouse visa last Thursday and we are waiting to acknowledge my apps, hopefully today.  how's everyone?


----------



## Marianina

tresha0206 said:


> Hi all,
> Do you think 309 Visa need return ticket ? or just 1 way ticket from Philippines to Australia? Any Idea please...


Hi, please refer to this link to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website:

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Travel Requirements for Filipinos

Rgds


----------



## wishful

briana said:


> Hi I'm back... We Lodged our onshore spouse visa last Thursday and we are waiting to acknowledge my apps, hopefully today.  how's everyone?


Hi Briana, we're planning to submit our 820 application before month's end. Can you share with us what documents you've submitted considering you're on PMV (e.g. NBI clearance, NSO docs, etc.). Also, did you have another medical test or the one used for your PMV still valid?


----------



## Marianina

ikihajimaru said:


> Hi !
> 
> To those granted, how many months were you allowed to stay, before the deadline date of your departure? Time line upon receiving the grant?
> 
> Eq, if visa was granted by may, you must exit before june ends. Something like that...
> 
> I am trying to get the time frame.. Thank you....





Aussieboy07 said:


> Strange as it is, some get a couple of months warning and others get just 4 weeks. It is supposed to be based on 12 months from when you first had our criminal history check. But hey no gurantee


Hi ikihajimaru and Aussieboy, I was given a full 9 months from visa grant as my last date for initial entry into Aus. Still you are right, Aussieboy, as this was well within the 12-month validity of my police check. I do think the initial entry date is likewise on a case-to-case basis, and as usual, DIAC makes decisions that apparently have no rhyme nor reason, making it difficult for us to establish a trend or a pattern.

Rgds.
Nina


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Hi Briana, we're planning to submit our 820 application before month's end. Can you share with us what documents you've submitted considering you're on PMV (e.g. NBI clearance, NSO docs, etc.). Also, did you have another medical test or the one used for your PMV still valid?


Hi wishful, on the following link,

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf

this is what is written:

_If you hold a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa, you are not required to undergo medical examinations unless you are asked to do so._

I'm also in the process of preparing my 820. It reminds me of the PMV application all over again, but with Form 80... good luck to all of us.

Rgds.


----------



## kang

Hi guys i'm currently in communication with IOM and this might help those who just received their 300 or 309 visa with regards to purchasing one way ticket.

Thank you very much for your inquiry.

For new migrants going to Australia with skilled migration visa or any permanent visa, IOM offers discounted fares and concessional baggage allowance via Qantas.

Please note that you can avail of IOM concessional fares and baggage allowance for the travel booked through IOM. Please also note that IOM MRF MANILA assists with one-way travel to the immigration country.

This means that we cannot assist with any return trip.

Also, please note voluntary stop-over is not permitted for the IOM migrants' fare.

To request for flight booking/reservation, please specify:
- Number of passengers (please provide full names and dates of birth if your family includes children under 12 years old)
- the city of arrival in Australia (e.g. Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide) We do not have concessional fares for Canberra and Perth as the city of arrival. If your destination is Perth/Canberra, I will be providing you with MNLSYD under the concessional fare then SYDPER or SYDCBR on a regular fare.
- Preferred departure date (Qantas flight schedule is every Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday only).
- Please also provide scanned copies of your passport biopage and visapage.

Airfare for Adults USD416 + PHP9,500 taxes, for Children USD296 + PHP9,500 taxes, and for Infants USD37 + PHP9,500. Taxes are inclusive of all Airline taxes and Philippine travel tax.

Fare quoted above is all-in and includes IOM service fee. Please note that the costing may change due to airfare increases or currency exchange rate fluctuations. Therefore, IOM will advise you of the exact cost after the actual airline booking has been made.

Payment of tickets, in peso cash only, to be deposited at any China Bank branch account of IOM.

Baggage allowance - 40kg per Adult and Child (number of bags is flexible as long as a bag will not exceed 32kg, an example would be 2 bags of 30kg and 10kg or 3 bags of 10kg each). Infants are only allotted 10kgs baggage allowance.

For passengers with onward domestic flight, once you arrive in Sydney, you will have to claim your luggage then clear customs. Then transfer to the domestic terminal for your onward flight. QF-QF tickets are eligible to shuttle bus transfer operated by Qantas.

IOM cannot make travel arrangements until all Australian Immigration requirements have been met and visas and passports issued for each person traveling. Please ensure that you have all the necessary visas before your departure.


----------



## amie27

Hi All,

Juz recieved a reply about my enquiry on d status of my PMV 309 Visa status:

Dear (xxxxx),

Thank you for your email enquiry.

Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.

The case officer assigned to the application is Nxxxxx Oxxxx. If you need
to communicate with your case officer, please send us an email at
[email protected]. You are requested to keep your
contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a
minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed
as quickly as possible.
------------------------

Hopefully, we get results soon. Will kip u guys posted.

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi Amie27, thanks for posting this. Now I know the email I got last friday was not from my case officer but must be from a person assigned to answer emails. Congrats u got a name of your CO now and hope the next email u get is the visa grant email 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Hi Amie27, thanks for posting this. Now I know the email I got last friday was not from my case officer but must be from a person assigned to answer emails. Congrats u got a name of your CO now and hope the next email u get is the visa grant email
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Yup.. I hope so... Hopefully, would not require further docs as per checklist wen submitted, hav all necessary docs ready..

I hav my 3 kids, all minor who would be travelling with me.. Cross our fingers.. Gud luck to you and to all peeps waiting.. 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## ayereb

amie27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Juz recieved a reply about my enquiry on d status of my PMV 309 Visa status:
> 
> Dear (xxxxx),
> 
> Thank you for your email enquiry.
> 
> Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.
> 
> The case officer assigned to the application is Natalia Ordas. If you need
> to communicate with your case officer, please send us an email at
> [email protected]. You are requested to keep your
> contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a
> minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed
> as quickly as possible.
> ------------------------
> 
> Hopefully, we get results soon. Will kip u guys posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi amie

I think we have the same CO


----------



## amie27

ayereb said:


> Hi amie
> 
> I think we have the same CO


Oh.. Good.. 
When did u lodge yours?
Mine is 19-Feb-2013

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## ayereb

amie27 said:


> Oh.. Good..
> When did u lodge yours?
> Mine is 19-Feb-2013
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Last nov 2012.. waiting now for decision.. worst part ever.


----------



## amie27

ayereb said:


> Last nov 2012.. waiting now for decision.. worst part ever.


Geezzz, thats 6 mos.. Did CO asked for additional docs? Did CO requested for it straight away or did it took 3mos before they let u know of d additional docs?


----------



## dunan

3 months before additional docs request from whom I gather is our CO...applied Dec '12...


----------



## Princessmarz

My husband just messaged me that it says in today's paper that there are 20,000 asylum seekers having health checks with a backlog of 4 months waiting... And since australian health system has the final say on our medical checks, our application might take longer. So for those who have health issues, lets be more patient.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Romulus

Princessmarz said:


> My husband just messaged me that it says in today's paper that there are 20,000 asylum seekers having health checks with a backlog of 4 months waiting... And since australian health system has the final say on our medical checks, our application might take longer. So for those who have health issues, lets be more patient.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Amazing, isn't it. Australia received 1000 illegal boat arrivals last week! The people smugglers are getting wiser and are using bigger boats, soon they'll be chartering cruise liners capable of holding 1000-2000 people. It's becoming apparent to the people smugglers in Indonesia they are running out of time, come 14 September when the government changes in Australia the next government will put an end to this........

In the mean time people like you and me who are doing the right thing, paying thousands of dollars in Visa fees, having our partners forfeit their access to Centrelink are being made to suffer because of the current Labor Governments complete and utter incompetence in managing our borders........


----------



## ayereb

amie27 said:


> Geezzz, thats 6 mos.. Did CO asked for additional docs? Did CO requested for it straight away or did it took 3mos before they let u know of d additional docs?


Yes it took 3mos before they assigned my CO and requested for additional docs..


----------



## briana

hello everyone..


----------



## briana

hello guys, until now i havent received the acknowledgement from diac been 4 days today.. hoping everythings well, goodluck to us.. have faith and keep believing


----------



## briana

hello everyone, im a bit worried of my application, im from qld and i applied onshore 820 visa and sent it tru aupost and checked my parcel and it say its been delivered and i havent get any news nor acknowledgement email from them. is anyone encounter this situation? pls help.. thanks much guys. :/


----------



## iduno

Qantas have return fares, Brisbane/Manila/Sydney/Brisbane for $832 , watch PAL as they will start offering cheap fares to compete with Qantas
Last time Qantas discounted ,2 months ago, PAL had $570 return but you have to be quick to get them.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all Friday visa lotto day, so good luck to you all. it has been nearly 9 months now since we lodged the application. So I am wondering if Ethol will give birth to a visa for us now or will she go to full term. At this point I no longer care about how much longer we have to wait as long (knowing we have to receive an answer soon) as the answer is approved


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Iduno
Keep us in the loop, do you know if they discount the one way tickets as well


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi all Friday visa lotto day, so good luck to you all. it has been nearly 9 months now since we lodged the application. So I am wondering if Ethol will give birth to a visa for us now or will she go to full term. At this point I no longer care about how much longer we have to wait as long (knowing we have to receive an answer soon) as the answer is approved


Aussieboy,
I'm feeling lucky , 4 months today and no CO and no request for additional docs.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks Iduno
> Keep us in the loop, do you know if they discount the one way tickets as well


Yes they do but cant remember what the cost was.

Anyhow I have just sent Ethel an email reminding her its now 4 months and asked her to take pity on us and send the visa today.'
Do you think computers have compassion???


----------



## Aussieboy07

Actually I am feeling a bit lucky today as well especially as to my knowledge there is no public holidays in PH this week.


----------



## Aussieboy07

My fiancée sent Ethol a reminder last Saturday, surprise no response as yet haha


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> My fiancée sent Ethol a reminder last Saturday, surprise no response as yet haha


You have to spell her name correctly ETHEL or she gets upset and doesn't reply


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks Iduno
> Keep us in the loop, do you know if they discount the one way tickets as well


Malaysian Airline $466 one way Manila/Brisbane


----------



## wishful

Marianina said:


> Hi wishful, on the following link,
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf
> 
> this is what is written:
> 
> _If you hold a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa, you are not required to undergo medical examinations unless you are asked to do so._
> 
> I'm also in the process of preparing my 820. It reminds me of the PMV application all over again, but with Form 80... good luck to all of us.
> 
> Rgds.


Thanks Marianina! Regarding Form 80, is it only for the applicant? Also, just wondering, how do you go about this note in the checklist, since in our PMV, this was the bulk of our application:



> Do *not* send photo albums, folders, computer disks, plastic sleeves, or long transcripts of skype or phone conversations as this will not be considered as evidence of your genuine and ongoing relationship.


----------



## Marianina

wishful said:


> Thanks Marianina! Regarding Form 80, is it only for the applicant? Also, just wondering, how do you go about this note in the checklist, since in our PMV, this was the bulk of our application:


Hi wishful,

I believe Form 80 is only for the applicant.

I am including screen shots of my email inbox and a summary of our Skype logs, though I don't have as much as I had for the PMV because my fiance and I were together a lot longer here in Aus. Still all paper-based.

Do go back to a post by member medoes81. He/she was so kind as to share with forum a very detailed listing of everything they submitted for their application. I am using it as a guide because it is quite thorough and has been extremely helpful to me.

Regards, good luck to us all,
Nina


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Actually I am feeling a bit lucky today as well especially as to my knowledge there is no public holidays in PH this week.


No reply from Ethel today, what time do they shut her down on Friday


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think 7pm Aussie time, and also no reply from Ethel, my fiancée is now thinking (due to the long wait) that we will not be approved and is starting to talk tourist visa. Though I am just waiting for an official answer before I get disheartened. It is just a waiting game and we all know that at some point a decision must be given


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> I think 7pm Aussie time, and also no reply from Ethel, my fiancée is now thinking (due to the long wait) that we will not be approved and is starting to talk tourist visa. Though I am just waiting for an official answer before I get disheartened. It is just a waiting game and we all know that at some point a decision must be given


I have been really nice to them since the application was received, before that I pointed out to them all the contradictions in there procedures, I had three phone calls from the senior migration officer in Manila, I did ask her if my emails pointing out there mistakes would hold up the visa and she said no Hahahahahaha...don't believe her.
But I do have her email address and phone number, i going to send her an email and ask her for information or should I send another email to Ethel.
Dearest Aunty Ethel, this is your long lost nephew bla bla bla....


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Remember it is easy to attract bees with honey and the Embassy is certainly a busy beehive. Careful don't get stung


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno
> Remember it is easy to attract bees with honey and the Embassy is certainly a busy beehive. Careful don't get stung


Very good advise, I wont address any emails to Ethel from now on, well until I get the shits with them haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL, wish I would take my own advise. The Embassy I can only assume has a lot of locals working there who may have feelings of jealousy/envy towards our fiancée's and are probably not to concerned with the Australian political process. Food for thought


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> LOL, wish I would take my own advise. The Embassy I can only assume has a lot of locals working there who may have feelings of jealousy/envy towards our fiancée's and are probably not to concerned with the Australian political process. Food for thought


I think that they have a check list and when the list has all ticks or mostly ticks it goes to the senior migration officer to approve


----------



## Aussieboy07

Actually the senior officers also carry a case load, I learnt many months ago. Not necessarily the most complex cases but of course everyone has a boss


----------



## ikihajimaru

Haaay.. Still no news... Long wait....


----------



## Princessmarz

ikihajimaru said:


> Haaay.. Still no news... Long wait....


Hi, when did u apply? I suggest u make a timeline, just click ur flag and it will tell u how to make it.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## wewen

Good day.. Send an ad docs which they've asked a month ago but still no hear. nearly 5 months of waiting...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wewen
The info you provide is limited, though I am guessing you applied for a visa and they have now come back and asked for additional documentation or proof of evidence of the relationship. The embassy gives a timeframe eg 29 days for you to provide the info, I have learnt that even if you provide the info within 2 days of the request, they will wait for the full 29 days to begin processing your application again. Please do a timeline so we can assist you further


----------



## wewen

Hello Aussieboy.... So pleased and happy that im welcome here... thanks a lot.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all 
Can I point you in the direction of the travel section to join a free club which is working towards getting cheaper airfares between Philippines and Australia. Currently 19 members and I have just sent an email to a Filipino church in Brisbane advertising it.


----------



## iduno

Hey Aussieboy,
Guess what? its a holiday on Monday in Philippines , voting day so another day of no looking at visa apps.


----------



## dunan

Travel club sounds a great idea but how do we get the states connected...I know the community in Melbourne is quite large...I will back such a venture no probs when I can bring myself n the missus home....lol in maybe 6 months from now...n...

Need to do a timeline but so slack...
Applied end of Dec...Jan...acknowledgement n further docs...March...CO n more docs...

darn...been married almost 5 years now n lived together the whole time in Cebu Province...


----------



## Aussieboy07

*another delay*



iduno said:


> Hey Aussieboy,
> Guess what? its a holiday on Monday in Philippines , voting day so another day of no looking at visa apps.


yeah I know my fiancée is counting votes on the day and there is some fiesta later this month but I am not sure if that is just her province or a national holiday


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> Travel club sounds a great idea but how do we get the states connected...I know the community in Melbourne is quite large...I will back such a venture no probs when I can bring myself n the missus home....lol in maybe 6 months from now...n...
> 
> Need to do a timeline but so slack...
> Applied end of Dec...Jan...acknowledgement n further docs...March...CO n more docs...
> 
> darn...been married almost 5 years now n lived together the whole time in Cebu Province...


Dunan, if you dont mind me asking, what extra docs have they asked for
My wives application had been in for over 4 months and no CO and no request for additional docs


----------



## Aussieboy07

*the power of the internet*



dunan said:


> Travel club sounds a great idea but how do we get the states connected...I know the community in Melbourne is quite large...I will back such a venture no probs when I can bring myself n the missus home....lol in maybe 6 months from now...n...
> 
> My initial thoughts were to get a national company like flight centre on board. Though it will come down to who will offer the greatest discount, we can always book and pay on line. Iduno just booked a return Qantas flight for about $300 cheaper than the usual price through a USA travel agent. go figure


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Sounds like you have everything in order do not worry, I previously had to supply additional proof or relationship, others have had to supply new medical check etc. It is good they do not contact you


----------



## Aussieboy07

Just got this from friend in Cebu

Mate PAL has just started a flight from Brisbane they that a deal with *business class* for about *$900* get in quick....


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Just got this from friend in Cebu
> 
> Mate PAL has just started a flight from Brisbane they that a deal with *business class* for about *$900* get in quick....


Already booked and payed on Qantas, I can see the cheap PAL fares but cant find them on the booking section....I forgot , every holiday in the philippines the airlines bring out cheap fares...and the filipinos get up at midnight to grab them ,I'm not quick enough hahaha


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Just got this from friend in Cebu
> 
> Mate PAL has just started a flight from Brisbane they that a deal with *business class* for about *$900* get in quick....


PAL start Brisbane Manila direct on the 4th June, economy return $598


----------



## dunan

Hi guys...>>>>>>>>Iduno.......when we got the acknowledgement email in JAN...we were told to get NSO to send my wife's status details directly to embassy...so why did they not request that in the first place when we put the application in!!!!

In April I decided to check with Manila n got a ''Ethel'' reply saying to the effect...not to contact them because we were within the timeframe....same day another email (from who I now assume is my CO) asking for the COURT TRANSCRIPTS of the annulment because they are not convinced that what NSO sent was genuine lol...ALSO...this takes the cake....A RECEIPT from Cebu Doc that we actually PAID for the medicals???..28 days to respond....even though we sent the add docs immediately which now adds another extra month of waiting time...

RE_ Filipino air travel special discounts...HA HA HA


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> Hi guys...>>>>>>>>Iduno.......when we got the acknowledgement email in JAN...we were told to get NSO to send my wife's status details directly to embassy...so why did they not request that in the first place when we put the application in!!!!
> 
> In April I decided to check with Manila n got a ''Ethel'' reply saying to the effect...not to contact them because we were within the timeframe....same day another email (from who I now assume is my CO) asking for the COURT TRANSCRIPTS of the annulment because they are not convinced that what NSO sent was genuine lol...ALSO...this takes the cake....A RECEIPT from Cebu Doc that we actually PAID for the medicals???..28 days to respond....even though we sent the add docs immediately which now adds another extra month of waiting time...
> 
> RE_ Filipino air travel special discounts...HA HA HA


Thanks Dunan,
we got the same on the NSO docs but that was from Ethel and thats the last we have heard.
I was in the philippines when we sent the docs and didn't have the "I'm not married letter from Queensland Births Deaths and Marriage" sent that mid feb. and thats it.

I read my wife's court transcript, what a lot of BS they have to go through for an annulment.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> Thanks Dunan,
> we got the same on the NSO docs but that was from Ethel and thats the last we have heard.
> I was in the philippines when we sent the docs and didn't have the "I'm not married letter from Queensland Births Deaths and Marriage" sent that mid feb. and thats it.
> 
> I read my wife's court transcript, what a lot of BS they have to go through for an annulment.


It's a good thing i included my annullment transcript when we lodge the application. 
What's worrying me is that, Im thinking of submitting another NBI bec what i had submitted, purpose is of course VISA AUSTRALIA bec that is what i was applying for, but reading through posts.. Anyone, you think i should get another NBI which has TRAVEL ABROAD as purpose? Geezz small details like that should be listed in requirements to avoid confusion just like on how we got my hubby's Police Clearance which mentioned which reason to choose, anyway, its the same results CLEARED or no criminal record on file.. 
Lodged our application 19th Feb, CO assigned but have'nt heard anything yet..
Its annoying that you have to wait 3mos for CO to let you know additional requirements they need.. That will add another 28days waiting.. Pfftttt.. ;((

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## wishful

amie27 said:


> It's a good thing i included my annullment transcript when we lodge the application.
> What's worrying me is that, Im thinking of submitting another NBI bec what i had submitted, purpose is of course VISA AUSTRALIA bec that is what i was applying for, but reading through posts.. Anyone, you think i should get another NBI which has TRAVEL ABROAD as purpose? Geezz small details like that should be listed in requirements to avoid confusion just like on how we got my hubby's Police Clearance which mentioned which reason to choose, anyway, its the same results CLEARED or no criminal record on file..
> Lodged our application 19th Feb, CO assigned but have'nt heard anything yet..
> Its annoying that you have to wait 3mos for CO to let you know additional requirements they need.. That will add another 28days waiting.. Pfftttt.. ;((
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi amie27, we submitted an NBI clearance with AUSTRALIA VISA as purpose in our application. But, we've also prepared a clearance with TRAVEL ABROAD purpose (after submitting our visa application and upon reading some posts here in the forum) in case our CO would require it instead. Luckily, our CO was already satisfied with our first clearance. Though, it seems that it just depends on COs' preference (which should not be the case).


----------



## amie27

wishful said:


> Hi amie27, we used an NBI clearance with AUSTRALIA VISA as purpose in our application. Though, it seems that it just depends on COs' preference (which should not be the case).


Ok, thanks for that info. Guess, i should juz sit bck and juz wait for CO if would be needing additional docs. I used to tell off my hubby for being impatient but i myself was losing it.. Lolzzz
Anyway, seems very quiet these past few days.. Usually Friday is Lotto day as Aussieboy calls it.. 
Hopefully everything should be alright.

Gud luck to all waiting for their VISA.. )

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> It's a good thing i included my annullment transcript when we lodge the application.
> What's worrying me is that, Im thinking of submitting another NBI bec what i had submitted, purpose is of course VISA AUSTRALIA bec that is what i was applying for, but reading through posts.. Anyone, you think i should get another NBI which has TRAVEL ABROAD as purpose? Geezz small details like that should be listed in requirements to avoid confusion just like on how we got my hubby's Police Clearance which mentioned which reason to choose, anyway, its the same results CLEARED or no criminal record on file..
> Lodged our application 19th Feb, CO assigned but have'nt heard anything yet..
> Its annoying that you have to wait 3mos for CO to let you know additional requirements they need.. That will add another 28days waiting.. Pfftttt.. ;((
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


I would think that you are very close to being asked for any additional docs that they may need. 
3 months seems about the time when they ask for additional docs!!!!
If it was me I would wait until asked but I would get one and save some time if they ask for it.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> I would think that you are very close to being asked for any additional docs that they may need.
> 3 months seems about the time when they ask for additional docs!!!!
> If it was me I would wait until asked but I would get one and save some time if they ask for it.


I guess so, but i couldnt think of anything else that they would be needing... Even the lady who assisted me at VIA Center when i lodge our application was amazed coz i had everything asked on the checklist.. 
Anyway, cross our fingers.. Hopefully, if all goes well.. It would be forwarded to senior case officer..

BTW, i hav my 3 kids with the application, ages 15, 14 and 8yrs old. i had included an affidavit of consent from my ex for my 3 kids notarized by a lawyer and my Annullment Transcript. Anyone who knows alt docs CO might ask regarding my kids? Juz in case, so that i could start prep for it..

Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## jajp23

amie27 said:


> I guess so, but i couldnt think of anything else that they would be needing... Even the lady who assisted me at VIA Center when i lodge our application was amazed coz i had everything asked on the checklist..
> Anyway, cross our fingers.. Hopefully, if all goes well.. It would be forwarded to senior case officer..
> 
> BTW, i hav my 3 kids with the application, ages 15, 14 and 8yrs old. i had included an affidavit of consent from my ex for my 3 kids notarized by a lawyer and my Annullment Transcript. Anyone who knows alt docs CO might ask regarding my kids? Juz in case, so that i could start prep for it..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi!

Just sharing.. When we applied for my husband's visa, I emailed the immigration asking what other documents they need for them to finalise my husband's visa application.. Initially, the agent replies to my email saying that so far no other docs required and if they need anything, the CO will contact us.. After several emails, the CO responded not the agent maybe she was annoyed (lol) saying the same thing so I just replied back that we'll just wait for her email.. After few days she sent the approval letter.. Another thing, when we send additional documents I would email them checking whether they received the documents we sent.. 2 days after they acknowledge the receipt of the additional docs, the approval letter was sent to us so I guess they don't really wait for the 29 days deadline before they look at the additional documents submitted. My advise is, make a follow up once you send the docs (i.e follow up on Wednesday when docs are sent on a Monday).


----------



## Aussieboy07

I know of someone who they rejected the "travel abroad" and actually had to go back and with a lot of hassles get one to read "Travel to Australia". Though know others who just had Travel Abroad, gee it would be much easier I there was just one set of playing rules.


----------



## jajp23

Just sharing again.. For one reason or another, I know of someone whose PMV or de facto visa application was recently rejected.. I'm quite not sure what's the basis of denial 'coz the applicant was previously a "TNT" here in Oz.. But according to the sponsor, the reason is due to inconsistency in the telephone interview and I think what was declared. I also reckon that another reason could be the incapacity of the sponsor to sponsor the applicant and 4 children as the sponsor is receiving an allowance from Centrelink.


----------



## iduno

jajp23 said:


> Just sharing again.. For one reason or another, I know of someone whose PMV or de facto visa application was recently rejected.. I'm quite not sure what's the basis of denial 'coz the applicant was previously a "TNT" here in Oz.. But according to the sponsor, the reason is due to inconsistency in the telephone interview and I think what was declared. I also reckon that another reason could be the incapacity of the sponsor to sponsor the applicant and 4 children as the sponsor is receiving an allowance from Centrelink.


OK you got me , whats a TNT???


----------



## Aussieboy07

Also stumped me TNT??
Yeah I don't think centrelink benefits meet the following unless you have shares or investments as well

If you want to sponsor your partner's visa application to migrate to Australia, you must sign a sponsorship undertaking.

If you sign this sponsorship undertaking, the following obligations apply while your partner is in Australia on this visa. You:
•are responsible for all financial obligations to the Australian Government that your partner might incur while they are in Australia
•agree to provide adequate accommodation and financial assistance as required to meet your partner's reasonable living needs. This assistance would cover their first two years in Australia
•will provide financial and other support, such as childcare, that will enable your partner to attend any English classes they need


----------



## cheesygarcia

TNT (Tago Ng Tago; in English, always hiding) is a slang Filipino term for someone who is out of status or staying in the country illegally.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ahh then I am guessing it is the combination of the TNT (big factor) as well as limited financial resources


----------



## iduno

cheesygarcia said:


> TNT (Tago Ng Tago; in English, always hiding) is a slang Filipino term for someone who is out of status or staying in the country illegally.


ahhhh...now I understand...I think you get a 3 or 5 year ban for overstaying.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Of to work today at Maroochydore, hope that does not make you homesick. Raining again


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno
> Of to work today at Maroochydore, hope that does not make you homesick. Raining again


I'm home in the rain,had to come back to Oz, I'm having a reno done on my house and had to get a few things organised.


----------



## icancurhalo

amie27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Juz recieved a reply about my enquiry on d status of my PMV 309 Visa status:
> 
> Dear (xxxxx),
> 
> Thank you for your email enquiry.
> 
> Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is currently progressing.
> 
> The case officer assigned to the application is Nxxxxx Oxxxx. If you need
> to communicate with your case officer, please send us an email at
> [email protected]. You are requested to keep your
> contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a
> minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed
> as quickly as possible.
> ------------------------
> 
> Hopefully, we get results soon. Will kip u guys posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hello po,
I've seen two people on the forum of " MGA PINAY SA AUSTRALIA ( SUBCLASS 300/309 VISA) on facebook that they got the same CO as you are and yeah they both said in there that she's giving them hard time about their visa. I hope myself that she's not my CO, LOL. I am also a 309 partner visa applicant lodged on march 27,2013 but as of right now I haven't heard anything from them yet.. hoping to have a good result soon!


----------



## amie27

icancurhalo said:


> Hello po,
> I've seen two people on the forum of " MGA PINAY SA AUSTRALIA ( SUBCLASS 300/309 VISA) on facebook that they got the same CO as you are and yeah they both said in there that she's giving them hard time about their visa. I hope myself that she's not my CO, LOL. I am also a 309 partner visa applicant lodged on march 27,2013 but as of right now I haven't heard anything from them yet.. hoping to have a good result soon!


Thanks for the info, sure hope not..
Anyway, havent recieved any info or request for addt'l documents yet.. Cross fingers if we dont recieve any request from our CO by 19May (exactly 3mos from when we lodge the application) Hopefully would mean good news..
Probably juz case to case basis..

Anyway, i'll keep everyone posted..

Thanks! )

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Cagayan de oro

*hi*

hey Aussie Boy, i am from Maroochydore now with my children. hows ur application now? keep praying.. God is there alwys.


----------



## Aussieboy07

No news is good news I guess and at some point in time they have to give a decision. I have heard that manila is starting to a backlog, so expect to wait at least 6 month so you do not get disappointed
my opinion


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All pinched this from kitty kats thread
To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.


----------



## Aussieboy07

the bbcode goes to your email address


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I am now in Melbourne. How is everybody doing?

Hey Aussieboy07, no update news on your visa grant?

Backlog on what visa Spouse or Prospective Marriage?

Take care guys!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## krysta88

what is a backlog?


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

Hi guys...

I have a question about form 888 statutory declaration-sign by authorized witness. Example judge. Is it like after my fiance's family fill up the form I can bring these to any authorized witness to sign and.notarized it? Im confused on when and how they will sign. I hope somene can guide me on how I will ask the authorized witness to sign it. When and how? 

Thank you guys. GOD BLESS!


----------



## Aussieboy07

A backlog means there is a lot of applications to process and the large number to be processed means the wait time increases and it applies to 309 &300

Hi A/Prince
No news on visa as yet, exactly 1 week from today and it will have been 9 months. You may not like being in Melbourne in 2 months time as it is freezing cold, start buying lots of warm clothes and jacket.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> A backlog means there is a lot of applications to process and the large number to be processed means the wait time increases and it applies to 309 &300
> 
> Hi A/Prince
> No news on visa as yet, exactly 1 week from today and it will have been 9 months. You may not like being in Melbourne in 2 months time as it is freezing cold, start buying lots of warm clothes and jacket.


Aussieboy,
how do you know there is a backlog...do you have inside information?


----------



## Marianina

lovelycaterpillar said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I have a question about form 888 statutory declaration-sign by authorized witness. Example judge. Is it like after my fiance's family fill up the form I can bring these to any authorized witness to sign and.notarized it? Im confused on when and how they will sign. I hope somene can guide me on how I will ask the authorized witness to sign it. When and how?
> 
> Thank you guys. GOD BLESS!


Form 888 is for at least two Australian citizens or permanent residents to complete and consequently have certified by any of the specified individuals who are authorised to witness it in Australia. The declarants, who in this case are your fiance's family/friends, must have their stat dec certified themselves because they will need to present proof of citizenship (birth certificate) or permanent residency (drivers' license, etc) to the authorised witness. You, as the applicant, will then need to secure certified copies of all of these documents (stat decs and corresponding proofs of citizenship/ residency) for submission with your application. Your fiance can likewise use this form.

In the Philippines, the counterpart of a Form 888 or statutory declaration is a sworn statement notarized by a notary public. Your own family/friends can make a statement using the usual format for a sworn statement and have it notarized there. Although we are not obliged to submit sworn statements, doing so would add more legal "teeth" to the application. Form 888 is not applicable to Philippine citizens. (I am assuming that you are currently in the Philippines.)

Please complete your timeline so we know your circumstances and we can assist you further.

Good luck.


----------



## ikihajimaru

I am stomped! 


5 months no co... No anything...


----------



## dunan

Try n ask them for a Status Report....you won't get an answer but a generated reply..usually followed by a further doc request email....The persons that sends this is usually your CO....


----------



## Princessmarz

ikihajimaru said:


> I am stomped!
> 
> 5 months no co... No anything...


Hi. Have u sent emails to the embassy? I emailed them and I got a reply after 4 working days. May I ask u, are u applying for partner defacto or spouse?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07

a migration agent informed of the backlog

Ikiharjuma, no news is good news, just sit back and wait for the approval, you will probably be one of those people that the only contact you get is the approval.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi Aussieboy07,

Its really getting coold here in Melbourne but I am really liking the weather.

Oh its been 9 months since you and fiance submitted the visa application. Hopefully I mmigration officers will be efficient to clear the backlogs.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## lovelycaterpillar

Marianina said:


> Form 888 is for at least two Australian citizens or permanent residents to complete and consequently have certified by any of the specified individuals who are authorised to witness it in Australia. The declarants, who in this case are your fiance's family/friends, must have their stat dec certified themselves because they will need to present proof of citizenship (birth certificate) or permanent residency (drivers' license, etc) to the authorised witness. You, as the applicant, will then need to secure certified copies of all of these documents (stat decs and corresponding proofs of citizenship/ residency) for submission with your application. Your fiance can likewise use this form.
> 
> In the Philippines, the counterpart of a Form 888 or statutory declaration is a sworn statement notarized by a notary public. Your own family/friends can make a statement using the usual format for a sworn statement and have it notarized there. Although we are not obliged to submit sworn statements, doing so would add more legal "teeth" to the application. Form 888 is not applicable to Philippine citizens. (I am assuming that you are currently in the Philippines.)
> 
> Please complete your timeline so we know your circumstances and we can assist you further.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi marianina.

Thank you for quick reply. I am residing in singapore since 2007. And a stat decl 888 is part of our requirements.. i exactly know how and who will fill.up.the form. I am only confused about the authorized person. So after my fiances family and friends fill it up I can just bring it to any authorized person to witness it? Is that how it goes?

Thanks...


----------



## ikihajimaru

dunan said:


> Try n ask them for a Status Report....you won't get an answer but a generated reply..usually followed by a further doc request email....The persons that sends this is usually your CO....


I did every month same reply over and over again...


----------



## ikihajimaru

Princessmarz said:


> Hi. Have u sent emails to the embassy? I emailed them and I got a reply after 4 working days. May I ask u, are u applying for partner defacto or spouse?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Yes i did. I egt teh same reply.. I am applying for a partner visa..

Sorry cant makethe time line, my ipad doesnt have that feature... Tried searching..


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy07 said:


> a migration agent informed of the backlog
> 
> Ikiharjuma, no news is good news, just sit back and wait for the approval, you will probably be one of those people that the only contact you get is the approval.


Thank you aussieboy for lifting my spirits up.. Been really sad coz, not one bit of info came about..

Hoping all is well with yours..


----------



## Marianina

lovelycaterpillar said:


> Hi marianina.
> 
> Thank you for quick reply. I am residing in singapore since 2007. And a stat decl 888 is part of our requirements.. i exactly know how and who will fill.up.the form. I am only confused about the authorized person. So after my fiances family and friends fill it up I can just bring it to any authorized person to witness it? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi, I am assuming that your fiance is Australian and it his family/friends who will complete the stat decs? Whoever completes the form must personally take it to any of the witnesses specified for that person's signature. I don't think you can take the completed document and have it signed yourself, without the person who completed it accompanying you. (Anybody, please correct me if I'm wrong.) After it is signed, it can then be given to you for submission with your application (together with certified copies of their birth cert or PR cert). I hope I have not confused you more...lol.


----------



## allansarh

lovelycaterpillar said:


> Hi marianina.
> 
> Thank you for quick reply. I am residing in singapore since 2007. And a stat decl 888 is part of our requirements.. i exactly know how and who will fill.up.the form. I am only confused about the authorized person. So after my fiances family and friends fill it up I can just bring it to any authorized person to witness it? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Thanks...


Hello LOvelycaterpillar,
Yes Ate Nina is right, after fill up the form 888 u need to take the specified person who fill up the form 888 to the authorized person who will witness his/her signature and u need to take certified copy passport or any document stating that person is a PR in Australia or Australian citizen.
This are the authorized person who can witness their signature:

Who can witness statutory declarations and/or form 888
In Australia, all statutory declarations (including form 888) must be witnessed by a person prescribed by
the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 and Regulations. Prescribed persons include, but are not limited to,
those who are a:
• Justice of the Peace;
• medical practitioner;
• legal practitioner;
• civil marriage celebrant or registered minister of religion;
• dentist;
• nurse;
• optometrist;
• pharmacist;
• physiotherapist;
• full-time teacher;
• bank manager or bank offi cer with 5 or more continuous years of service;
• postal manager or permanent employee of the Australian Postal Commission with 5 or more
continuous years of service;
• police offi cer; or
• public servant with 5 or more continuous years of service.
A full list of prescribed persons can be found in the Statutory Declarations Regulations 1993, which is
available through the Attorney-General's Department website
www.ag.gov.au/Statutorydeclarations/Pages/Statutorydeclarationsignatorylist.aspx. A blank statutory
declaration form is also available from the same website.

I hope its help you my info...Thanks and God Bless


----------



## ikihajimaru

Marianina, 

Its very simple. All the have to do make a statement, just follow the format,on form 888 and those people o the list will sign and certify it.

Some of the documents my husband has to certified, at the bottom of the paper, the justice of peace wrote hi name, in his own writing saying that these documents are true and authentic.. Same withe the statement. 

No hassle.. Very simple.. 

Though it depends where are your lodging the application, if you lodging in manila, an affidavit of statement is needed and has to be notarise by notary public lawyer. Which i did, since my husbands friends were here in manila so i grab the opportunity rather than have them make it back home and the hassle of sending it to me


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
Please watch the approvals over the next month, I suspect you will see visa 309 still being approved but not visa 300 (fiancée). Visa 309 is not subjected to capping where visa 300 is subjected to capping. My understanding is that capping is done within a financial year. Capping refers to the upper number of visas approved within a financial year for certain visas ie. visa 300. Once the number is reached then visa applicants have to wait until the next financial year for a decision. The order of applying for a visa is then the way that approvals are given.
I will no longer call it Friday lotto, I wish to rename it to July lotto ie New financial year


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi all
> Please watch the approvals over the next month, I suspect you will see visa 309 still being approved but not visa 300 (fiancée). Visa 309 is not subjected to capping where visa 300 is subjected to capping. My understanding is that capping is done within a financial year. Capping refers to the upper number of visas approved within a financial year for certain visas ie. visa 300. Once the number is reached then visa applicants have to wait until the next financial year for a decision. The order of applying for a visa is then the way that approvals are given.
> I will no longer call it Friday lotto, I wish to rename it to July lotto ie New financial year


Very interesting aussieboy.
Hope you are right about 309's. What do you think my chances are, got lots more emails I will send you to have a laugh over.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Iduno
I am 100% certain that there is no capping of 309 visa (married couples) and they will continue to be approved. Just not you as you have been a pain in their A#@e just joking haha, look forward to your emails.
All of us who are applying on a 300 visa (fiancée visa) it is now July Lotto depending on when you applied. So all we can do is sit back and watch Friday lotto for visa 309, so good luck to them


----------



## danielle_ramon

Aussieboy where did you get that information about the 300 visas being capped? We applied dec 18, I've been in touch with my case officer who is just waiting on the medicals to be approved by global
Health.. Now I am worried we will have to wait till July :-(


----------



## herjack

Hi all.
Me and my wife, from Manila, are waiting for her spouse visa to come through. We applied on 7 November 2012. We were asked in Feb to send in some more documents from NBI, like birth-, marriage and Senomar certificates, and AFP National Police Check. 
We waited until Mei to get the AFP NPC to Manila, after 3 got lost in the post.
Then they asked for another Senomar to be sent directly to Australian embacy. They should have gotten it on Monday 13 May.
Does anyone know how long it takes, for the decision, after the case officer gets the last documents that they request?
Thank you,
Herjack


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi all
> Please watch the approvals over the next month, I suspect you will see visa 309 still being approved but not visa 300 (fiancée). Visa 309 is not subjected to capping where visa 300 is subjected to capping. My understanding is that capping is done within a financial year. Capping refers to the upper number of visas approved within a financial year for certain visas ie. visa 300. Once the number is reached then visa applicants have to wait until the next financial year for a decision. The order of applying for a visa is then the way that approvals are given.
> I will no longer call it Friday lotto, I wish to rename it to July lotto ie New financial year


Fingers cross aussieboy07, hopefully it will push thru..


----------



## Aussieboy07

*300 capped*



danielle_ramon said:


> Aussieboy where did you get that information about the 300 visas being capped? We applied dec 18, I've been in touch with my case officer who is just waiting on the medicals to be approved by global
> Health.. Now I am worried we will have to wait till July :-(


An extract from an email from my CO

Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.

The department currently receives more applications than there are places
available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.

Then it goes onto say that my application will be finalised in July


----------



## Aussieboy07

July being the start of the new financial year where a new budget would be given to the embassy


----------



## sugarstoned

A few people have been stressing over the fact that they haven't heard anything about their CO's or if they have been assigned to one already. I personally didn't get any emails informing me that I have been allocated a CO. I only know of my CO from the grant letter I recieved four months later.


----------



## Marianina

sugarstoned said:


> A few people have been stressing over the fact that they haven't heard anything about their CO's or if they have been assigned to one already. I personally didn't get any emails informing me that I have been allocated a CO. I only know of my CO from the grant letter I recieved four months later.


I fully agree sugarstoned.  I also empathize with those wanting to know these details as I have personally felt my life come to a virtual standstill after I lodged my application. With the future at stake, any little hint of movement or progress with my application was awaited with bated breath. Hard as I tried to NOT think about the application, it was sooo difficult. Nearly every day, I checked the Aus embassy Manila website for updates regarding partner visa processing, not to mention keeping an eye on the forum for any word from members who lodged their application around the same time I did. Lol, it was like an addiction, and paranoia was also creeping in. I could not stay away. For those of you who remain on waiting mode (Aussieboy, et al) hang in there. Keep busy, stay positive and focus on other things. Easier said than done, I know, but there really is nothing much to do but to patiently wait, and storm the heavens with prayers for the soonest granting of all our visas.


----------



## Aussieboy07

herjack said:


> Hi all.
> Me and my wife, from Manila, are waiting for her spouse visa to come through. We applied on 7 November 2012. We were asked in Feb to send in some more documents from NBI, like birth-, marriage and Senomar certificates, and AFP National Police Check.
> We waited until Mei to get the AFP NPC to Manila, after 3 got lost in the post.
> Then they asked for another Senomar to be sent directly to Australian embacy. They should have gotten it on Monday 13 May.
> Does anyone know how long it takes, for the decision, after the case officer gets the last documents that they request?
> Thank you,
> Herjack


Hi Herjack,
When the embassy asks for additional documents they give you a timeframe to return the documents. All processing of your documents ceases until the 29 or 49 days they have allowed you to return the documents in, irrespective even if you return them in 2 days, they will wait the full 29 or 49 days before commencing to process your documents again. No one can tell you how long after that except your CO (good luck there) though as a rule of thumb *at least* 2 months after the allocated time to return the documents has expired. Hope this makes sense


----------



## amie27

Haiiissttt.. Another Friday had past.. Will juz wait for the next friday if lucky.. 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## icancurhalo

amie27 said:


> Haiiissttt.. Another Friday had past.. Will juz wait for the next friday if lucky..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


right Amie, same here. Just gotta keep looking forward for Friday's to come  Anyway, there something concerns me abit of my application form when I filled it out which is on PART G, # 57 which is the question of have you and your fiance(e) or partner met in person? well, My partner and I met through the internet but what I put there is the time we first meet in person. I really misunderstood the question,  I just hope its still gonna be okay.


----------



## amie27

icancurhalo said:


> right Amie, same here. Just gotta keep looking forward for Friday's to come  Anyway, there something concerns me abit of my application form when I filled it out which is on PART G, # 57 which is the question of have you and your fiance(e) or partner met in person? well, My partner and I met through the internet but what I put there is the time we first meet in person. I really misunderstood the question,  I just hope its still gonna be okay.


From how i understand the question, probably wouldve answered that question same as you did if that's our case.. Has there been any feedbacks about that from other peeps reading the forum, or is it the first time u raised that concern here?
Anyway, as long as you provided enough evidence of your relationship.. Shouldnt hav any problems with it..

Goodluck to all of us waiting.. 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## love24

Hi guys, my CO ask me for Filipino clearance. Is this the same with NBI clearance? AFP? Thanks


----------



## icancurhalo

amie27 said:


> From how i understand the question, probably wouldve answered that question same as you did if that's our case.. Has there been any feedbacks about that from other peeps reading the forum, or is it the first time u raised that concern here?
> Anyway, as long as you provided enough evidence of your relationship.. Shouldnt hav any problems with it..
> 
> Goodluck to all of us waiting..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Its the first time I raised that concern here, I just hope to hear from the embassy soon. Well talking about the documents, I believe that I have supplied enough to satisfy the CO who's gonna be handling my case.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Icancurhalo
You answered the question correctly, the question is asking when you physically met not when you met on the internet.

Remember don't expect to see much movement on visa 300 until July due to capping.

Capping and Queuing


----------



## icancurhalo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Icancurhalo
> You answered the question correctly, the question is asking when you physically met not when you met on the internet.
> 
> Remember don't expect to see much movement on visa 300 until July due to capping.
> 
> Capping and Queuing


Oh thanks for that aussieboy, that question have really been bothering me since I answered it on the time my partner & I first meet in person not the time we communicated on the internet. Anyway, I am on 309 partner visa that I lodged on March 27,2013 so yeah still it could take up to like July or August til I hear back from them. I might gonna apply for TV next month so I can be with my partner while we both wait for the processing of my
Partner visa to be finalized. This whole waiting thing really is getting me crazy and yeah sort of getting paranoid checking my email everyday & guarding my phone in case they call me.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Relax, just think August as the soonest possible date as that is more the reality. Good luck


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> Icancurhalo
> You answered the question correctly, the question is asking when you physically met not when you met on the internet.
> 
> Remember don't expect to see much movement on visa 300 until July due to capping.
> 
> Capping and Queuing


And this is solely due to the Labor governments utter incompetence in managing our borders. So, I have to be put at disadvantage because thousands upon thousands illegal boat arrivals are taking priority over those of us who go about things the right way?

The 14th of September cannot come around quick enough.


----------



## amie27

19-May-2013, Exactly 3 months now since we lodged PMV 309 Spouse Visa Application..

Haaiisstt.. Medical, Docs recieved by the embassy.. CO already assigned (Nxxxxxx Oxxxx) but still no email or add docs requested...

My hubby sent an email today hopefully will get status update.. Will kip everyone posted..

"PATIENCE is a Virtue".. right.. its all worth thd wait... 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## amie27

Its been very quiet here... Anyone who had their visa granted? Geezzz, feels like theres a backlog on approving PMV 309 too...   

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## ikihajimaru

amie27 said:


> Its been very quiet here... Anyone who had their visa granted? Geezzz, feels like theres a backlog on approving PMV 309 too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


As of the moment no has their visas approved, were rooting for july...


----------



## amie27

ikihajimaru said:


> As of the moment no has their visas approved, were rooting for july...


I thought backlog only applies to visa 300 applicants..? Awww shucks..., even 309?

Anyway.. Hopefully, once they do.. Will be one of those who will recieve d good news...

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## ikihajimaru

amie27 said:


> I thought backlog only applies to visa 300 applicants..? Awww shucks..., even 309?
> 
> Anyway.. Hopefully, once they do.. Will be one of those who will recieve d good news...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hopefully...


----------



## Aussieboy07

No news is generally good news,


----------



## Aussieboy07

Capping does not apply to the 309 visa. It has been capped for only the 300 visa until July.
A backlog is different to capping and can apply to all visas, this is just simply high demand for any particular visa. Resulting sometimes in increased waiting times.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> No news is generally good news,


Hope so.. We'll see what the reply is by tuesday.. My husband sent them an email enquiry..

Hav a blessed sunday everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

Romulus, I agree with you on border protection, my only concern is Abbott is foing to sack 20,000 public servants which could result in less people processing our applications. A win loose situation


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Romulus, I agree with you on border protection, my only concern is Abbott is foing to sack 20,000 public servants which could result in less people processing our applications. A win loose situation


Here are a couple of questions for you aussieboy.
How many CO's are there in Manila.
How many senior migration officers are there in manila.
How many applications do they receive each year in Manila.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno, 
My answer is Iduno and at this point who I will vote for is Iduno


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno,
> My answer is Iduno and at this point who I will vote for is Iduno


Hahaha..I want to be the PM, you can be the Minister for Migration.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Though what I do know is that it was a labour gov't which changed the policy to not capping visas for married/defacto couples. I voted for gov'ts ruled John Howard, Kevin Rudd and Campbell Newman (the last I regret).


----------



## Aussieboy07

What the hell, if it was up to me I would sink the boats and send it's occupants back to their point of origin. Change the work visa laws and end the capping on fiancée visas.
Maybe we should run for the Clive Palmer political team. Did you ever play footy hahaha


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> What the hell, if it was up to me I would sink the boats and send it's occupants back to their point of origin. Change the work visa laws and end the capping on fiancée visas.
> Maybe we should run for the Clive Palmer political team. Did you ever play footy hahaha


Is Clive an Aussie rules or Rugby league person, but I still want to be PM


----------



## iduno

Hey aussieboy, I have an idea.
I have a half share in an old 45' yacht that I think would make it to the Philippines and back.
Sail into Circular key ( dont know how to spell Key) have all the TV networks there,invite the Minister of Immigration to arrest us and then go to goal for a few weeks.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ok your the PM but you have to play rugby league like Glen Lazurus. who has his number 1 ticket. Drink xxxx with the pride of QLD being Billy Moore as the can from heaven says.
Though back to the forum, it would be good if people did their timelines. More senior members can provide better advise if you have an updated timeline (kitty Kat has a how to do thread, so look it up)


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am a workmate of Jessica Watson's mother, how about we paint it pink and get her to sail it (not joking, I really know Jessica)


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am a workmate of Jessica Watson's mother, how about we paint it pink and get her to sail it (not joking, I really know Jessica)


I can see the headlines now, " Jessica and crew rescuer 2 Philippine woman boat people from a sinking 10' dinghy of Sydney heads".


----------



## chicken999

Anymore word on the capping for 300 visa and does this apply to all over the world or does ach embassy have a quota. I app,ued in me ya for my Ghana man on novemberbut haven't heard anything about capping until this thread


----------



## Aussieboy07

Just embassy in manila


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> I can see the headlines now, " Jessica and crew rescuer 2 Philippine woman boat people from a sinking 10' dinghy of Sydney heads".


I am more hoping she will pick them up and go undetected in her bright pink boat. Which is highly possible give our border security. I will ask her mum tomorrow?? nah just kidding or am I??


----------



## Beckyfacer

I am new to this forum..

I am looking for advice assistance. My boyfriend lives in Adelaide, he moved there 22 years ago, we plan to get married and will apply for fiance visa in the next few months.. Does anyone know more about the process how long it will take to get? I have been told I will have to wait exactly 9 months is this true? Or is there a chance it will come through sooner.. I have no children and in good health 35 years old.. Assistance much appreciated.


----------



## phoenix1014

*Visa Grant on De Facto Ground!!!*

Hello everybody,

I would like to share that my visa was granted exactly 6mos. last April 30, 2013. Fly to Australia this coming saturday, May 25, 2013. Thanks a lot for this forum and this thread. It helps a lot. For you waiting a visa grant, keep on believing, have confidence and include a lot of prayers. Good luck!!


----------



## amie27

phoenix1014 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to share that my visa was granted exactly 6mos. last April 30, 2013. Fly to Australia this coming saturday, May 25, 2013. Thanks a lot for this forum and this thread. It helps a lot. For you waiting a visa grant, keep on believing, have confidence and include a lot of prayers. Good luck!!


Congratulations! Hope ours would be next  

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Beckyfacer

*Congratulations*



amie27 said:


> Congratulations! Hope ours would be next
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


That is great news hope mine will be as quick


----------



## Aussieboy07

*welcolme*



Beckyfacer said:


> I am new to this forum..
> 
> I am looking for advice assistance. My boyfriend lives in Adelaide, he moved there 22 years ago, we plan to get married and will apply for fiance visa in the next few months.. Does anyone know more about the process how long it will take to get? I have been told I will have to wait exactly 9 months is this true? Or is there a chance it will come through sooner.. I have no children and in good health 35 years old.. Assistance much appreciated.


Advice given on this thread is about the embassy in manila and the process for applying in Manila, Philippines. The statement exactly 9 months not true, some people get it in 4 months others wait up to a year. Average appears to be about 6 months. To get the best help I suggest you create a timeline


----------



## Aussieboy07

This is a great thread below full of useful links to help people just starting on the journey or for those who do not know how to create a timeline. Just use the search function located at the top of the page, second black row down near the middle

Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info


----------



## icancurhalo

amie27 said:


> Congratulations! Hope ours would be next
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi Amie,
Kmusta na, have you heard back from the Embassy yet? Anyway, I think you look familiar with Ms. Sarpa yong thread nang Mga Pinay sa Australia (subclass 300/309) sa facebook.. lol.


----------



## amie27

icancurhalo said:


> Hi Amie,
> Kmusta na, have you heard back from the Embassy yet? Anyway, I think you look familiar with Ms. Sarpa yong thread nang Mga Pinay sa Australia (subclass 300/309) sa facebook.. lol.


Yup, thats me.. Lolzz.. I enjoy joining forums like these coz makes you feel your not alone.. knowing how people had gone through and stuff waiting for their visas.. R u florence? Lolzzz nice to see you join here..

Still waiting, heard nothing still from my CO... As others was saying here, "No News, means Good News.." I hope everything would be fine and sooner.. It's been more than a year now since we got married and geezz, really miss my hubby.. This is so far the longest time weve been apart since we started goining out 3 yrs ago..

Anyway, how is your application doing? Hope everything goes well and sooner for you too.. Kip us posted for updates.. u lodge urs just few days before we did.. Cant wait to see you get ur visa too.. Coz that means anytime would also get ours.. Fingers crossed.. And be patient..

Welcome to the club!   

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## dunan

Just checking if timeline appears..did do it yesterday....







obviously not.....back to the drawing board...


----------



## Aussieboy07

you are aware the bbcode is emailed to you? I kept entering the wrong url address before I worked that out


----------



## wewen

congrats.... to phoenix... hope ours will be next..


----------



## amie27

My husband recieved this reply yesterday regarding our visa application:

NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading

Dear Mr xxxx,

Thank you for your email enquiry.

Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
currently progressing.

Our records indicate that we are currently waiting for the additional
documents that were requested from you by your case officer.

Please note that the average processing time for Partner Visa applications
is 4-6 months from date the application is received by this office.
However, this is indicative only and individual applications may be decided
shorter or longer than our advertised service standards depending on the
circumstances of the application.

If you have general enquiries regarding processing or documentation for
your application, please refer to the Frequently Asked Question of our
website at www.philippines.embassy.gov.au

Yours sincerely,

xxxxx
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian Embassy - Manila
-----------------
-they gotta be kidding.. How can they say that:
"Our records indicate that we are currently waiting for the additional documents that were requested from you by your case officer."
-----------------
... We haven't recieve any calls or email requesting for any additional docs...

AWAITING REPLY bec hubby asked what additional docs they are referring to when we havent recieve any request..

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## amie27

We also noticed average processing time was changed.. On the reply sent to me on my enquiry, they said 6-9MOS processing time but on hubbys email, its saying 4-6MOS wait time..

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Beckyfacer

Thank you Aussieboy,

I am new to this forum so not sure where to get the info etc. I can see waiting times depends on the country you are emigrating from.. Me and my boyfriend plan to marry next year so hoping it all goes smoothly.

When I get time I will look at where I should be posting for the info I need. Have 2 jobs need to save for my new life.

Thank you. Good to time I hopefully wont have to wait the full 9 months.


----------



## CollegeGirl

amie27 said:


> My husband recieved this reply yesterday regarding our visa application:
> 
> NOTE: When responding to the email please do not change the subject heading
> 
> Dear Mr xxxx,
> 
> Thank you for your email enquiry.
> 
> Your application has been allocated to a case officer for assessment and is
> currently progressing.
> 
> Our records indicate that we are currently waiting for the additional
> documents that were requested from you by your case officer.
> 
> Please note that the average processing time for Partner Visa applications
> is 4-6 months from date the application is received by this office.
> However, this is indicative only and individual applications may be decided
> shorter or longer than our advertised service standards depending on the
> circumstances of the application.
> 
> If you have general enquiries regarding processing or documentation for
> your application, please refer to the Frequently Asked Question of our
> website at Home - Australian Embassy
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> xxxxx
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian Embassy - Manila
> -----------------
> -they gotta be kidding.. How can they say that:
> "Our records indicate that we are currently waiting for the additional documents that were requested from you by your case officer."
> -----------------
> ... We haven't recieve any calls or email requesting for any additional docs...
> 
> AWAITING REPLY bec hubby asked what additional docs they are referring to when we havent recieve any request..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi Amie - just wanted to let you know I edited your posts. We don't allow people posting personal information like last names here, or the names of immigration officials. Thanks!


----------



## amie27

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Amie - just wanted to let you know I edited your posts. We don't allow people posting personal information like last names here, or the names of immigration officials. Thanks!


Just overlooked it.. Sorry. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi all,

congrats to newly granted visas 

Timeline varies for any visa to be granted. me and my fiance got really lucky because we have been granted three months exact. All evidences should be included when you send the application. Checklist is readily available for your reference.

Goodluck!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## amie27

"Our records indicate that we are currently waiting for the form 1229 that was requested from you by your case officer."

What's next? Hopefully Visa Grant..
... we didnt recieve any call or email from CO requesting this doc.. Juz found out today through an email my hubby sent them.. that we need to submit these form although i already attached an Affidavit of Consent for my kids.. No timeframe given like " 29days to submit or so.. "

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

It is normal to be given a timeframe, possibly they realized they made a mistake and are waiving the timeframe.
I know I might be stating the obvious but do you check your junk emails as well, just in case something goes there


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> It is normal to be given a timeframe, possibly they realized they made a mistake and are waiving the timeframe.
> I know I might be stating the obvious but do you check your junk emails as well, just in case something goes there


yup, i always check my email.. check spam folder too but none in relation to my visa application...

just wondering, what if my husband didnt send them an email, were probably gonna be stuck pending bec we didnt know we need to submit that form..

anyway, we'll see how it goes after we submit it within the week..


----------



## amie27

BTW.. i finally got my timeline showing on my signature... hahaha..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yeah Amie
Looking professional now, maybe you can teach some of the others here how as I am starting to feel like a nagging person haha


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yeah Amie
> Looking professional now, maybe you can teach some of the others here how as I am starting to feel like a nagging person haha


Lolzz.. Thanks..   
Hey, to all peeps here.. Stay Calm.. Lolzz

Would be more helpful if u post ur timeline as your signature for reference bec thats why we joined this blog anyway, right? to get an idea how long its gonna take to get a visa grant...

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## ikihajimaru

Friday lottery day! Hopefully some news... 


Hey amie, do u know how to make it with ipad app of the forum...


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Fri is not as good as it used to be*



ikihajimaru said:


> Friday lottery day! Hopefully some news...
> 
> Not if you are visa 300, you will have to wait for July Lotto, due to the capping & Cueing as I have previously explained
> 
> Good luck for those with the other visas for tomorrow, me I am just going back to watching the grass grow, though this is almost as slow as the visa processing due to the cold winter


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me all, I have an urgent question. My fiance in Australia is planning to send some additional documents for our visa application to the embassy. This includes his 4x Passport Pics and the original Statutory Declarations, although our original application already included scanned copies of these.

He is wondering, is it OK to send it directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila's post address? Or is it required for him to send it to me, then for me to lodge it with a Courier in the same way as the original submission. Thanks kindly for your advices!


----------



## amie27

ikihajimaru said:


> Friday lottery day! Hopefully some news...
> 
> Hey amie, do u know how to make it with ipad app of the forum...


Hmmnn.. I dont think timelines appear in the app though.. Done it using my Laptop.. =)

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## amie27

Anyone? What will be the effect if i submit Form 956A (Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient)?

Bec when my hubby sent the embassy an email, they advised him as a third party and didnt let us know what we need, until i sent them an email..

If i submit the form, will that change my right to enquire about my application? i mean, can i still enquire about my application?
or will that just add my husband as authorized recipient?

Or, you think i should just leave it as it is? Lolz..
This is what happens i think, you get paranoid from waiting.. Hahaha..

Anyway.. Just thought it would be good info for everyone too.. =)

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

Another easy way around is just tell your hubby your email addy and password. Problem solved


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Another easy way around is just tell your hubby your email addy and password. Problem solved


Haha.. I know... He does hav access to my accounts..

Is it true that starting May 2013, spouse visa 309 processing time would be 12mos instead of 6-9mos.. Someone juz posted it on an fb account regarding spouse visa 309 applications in ph?

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Amie27. 
I just went to the embassy website and it has changed to processing time 12 months previously it said 6 to 9 months. This is for visa 300 &309. The website did not state if this was affecting old applications as well as the new ones
The have started processing April applications though


----------



## icancurhalo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Amie27.
> I just went to the embassy website and it has changed to processing time 12 months previously it said 6 to 9 months. This is for visa 300 &309. The website did not state if this was affecting old applications as well as the new ones
> The have started processing April applications though


Yeah your right aussieboy, I also have just called the VIA inquiry line and they said that the processing of spouse/partner visa subclass 309 now is 12 months. My God, thats a long wait. Im gonna apply next month for my tv even just for 3 months.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Don't you hate it when your right


----------



## danielle_ramon

Why do they start processing April applications? Why can't they clear the backlog and then start new ones? So annoying


----------



## Aussieboy07

One of the many mysteries of the beast known as the embassy. I guess they are waiting for things to return to them like medicals/ police queries. So why they are waiting they begin another, so it is actually probably better for all if they do this as at least they are busy and not sitting waiting for additional documents etc.


----------



## danielle_ramon

Yeh that's true.. The medicals is the biggest hold up.. I wish my partner had included them
Originally instead of waiting to be asked.. But that was Melbourne immigrations advice..


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hopefully that 12 months wait doesn't apply to all existing visa applications..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All 
To answer your questions better, it is much easier if you have a timeline set up as you see at the bottom of my post ie: signature block. In addition at the top of this page is a button "timeline", you can search there by Embassy (manila) and type of visa eg: 309 or 300. This gives everyone an idea of how fast things are progressing, who applied at a similar time and where there application is up to

I pinched this from kitty kats thread
To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE (this is sent to your email address) to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yeah Amie
> Looking professional now, maybe you can teach some of the others here how as I am starting to feel like a nagging person haha


"He's at it again.... Haha"
Juz kidding Aussieboy07... Think of it this way.. Since ur on your 9mos.. Wouldnt that make you ahead all of us on their 3rd, 4th month? Lolzzzz

Geeezzz.. PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE.. We juz all hav to hang in there.. 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## danielle_ramon

Aussieboy I'm using the iPhone app but just did my timeline on the computer, can you see it now?


----------



## Aussieboy07

danielle_ramon said:


> Aussieboy I'm using the iPhone app but just did my timeline on the computer, can you see it now?


No not yet


----------



## danielle_ramon

How about now?


----------



## Aussieboy07

I have been told by a CO that our application visa 300 will be finalized in July. I know it will be approved but we are subject to capping according to an email I received from my co. When I first joined this forum everyone had a timeline which allowed us an idea of how things were progressing, I am trying to leave this legacy for new people. I am not doing this for me as I know when our application will be finalized.
Danielle Ramon, can not see it but Aimee27 might be able to help


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Yes*



danielle_ramon said:


> How about now?


Well done, to be honest it took me ages to work out how to do it because I did not realize the code /url number went to my email address


----------



## danielle_ramon

Oh yay! I never use the forum on the computer just always on my phone.. Okay thanks for the help aussieboy 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## chicken999

I wish the app could be improved so we can see time lines on it and also the search function for it and ignatues or am I missing something?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Danielle
Welcome now that we have some info about you, the members here are better placed to assist you. Sadly we have seen the processing time at Manila go from 6 to 9 months to 12 months on their site. At the top of this page in the middle there is a button "timeline" where people can search from Manila and their visa number eg 300 or 309. This will give you a rough timeframe of what is occurring.


----------



## danielle_ramon

I know I read that earlier.. Sucks.. I've spoken to our case officer last week and he informed me that he is just waiting on the medical results to make a decision.. He asked global
Health to escalate our case as our wedding was due to be the start of June. Which We have now decided to postpone that till we get the visa..

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry Danielle
I believe if you really want to marry that you should do so. My understanding is that the application can be changed from visa 300 to visa 309 if you get married. Your evidence then would include marriage certificate, wedding cards, wedding photos etc


----------



## danielle_ramon

No Aussieboy it's okay we want to wait, he's not here anyway he's in Manila still.. I've just started a new job so I can't take leave too.. It's okay we can wait a little bit to marry.. Just want him
Here already

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## CollegeGirl

danielle_ramon said:


> I know I read that earlier.. Sucks.. I've spoken to our case officer last week and he informed me that he is just waiting on the medical results to make a decision.. He asked global
> Health to escalate our case as our wedding was due to be the start of June. Which We have now decided to postpone that till we get the visa..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Hi Danielle (great job on getting your timeline working, by the way) -

Do you know when your medicals were referred (sent to Global Health)? Last I heard i was taking ~4 months to hear back from them. I'll be interested to see if they really do escalate it in your case. That would be awesome!


----------



## danielle_ramon

Thanks college girl, I emailed them back in February to ask something and they mentioned the medicals had been referred then so it must be almost 4 months. Last week they said it had been passed onto the health operations centre and they are just waiting for a member of the commonwealth to check the medicals.. So hopefully soon we will know something.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me all, I have an urgent question. My fiance in Australia is planning to send some additional documents for our visa application to the embassy. This includes his 4x Passport Pics and the original Statutory Declarations, although our original application already included scanned copies of these.

He is wondering, is it OK to send it directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila's post address? Or is it required for him to send it to me, then for me to lodge it with a Courier in the same way as the original submission. Thanks kindly for your advices!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I saw you ask that yesterday, I think, Krysta. I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that one. Hopefully someone else does!


----------



## krysta88

Hi College... thanks! Sorry to post it twice, but I was worried that no one saw it the first time. If still no-one knows I will look somewhere else for the answer


----------



## amie27

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me all, I have an urgent question. My fiance in Australia is planning to send some additional documents for our visa application to the embassy. This includes his 4x Passport Pics and the original Statutory Declarations, although our original application already included scanned copies of these.
> 
> He is wondering, is it OK to send it directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila's post address? Or is it required for him to send it to me, then for me to lodge it with a Courier in the same way as the original submission. Thanks kindly for your advices!


I think you already answered ur question..  
I think it would be better to go through the process by VIA centre done by you bec ur the applicant.. Juz so it wont create confusion on your application. On my case, my hubby even though he is my sponsor was considered third party.. That's juz based on my understanding on the process..

Let's see what other peeps would recommend here.., 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## krysta88

amie27 said:


> I think you already answered ur question..
> I think it would be better to go through the process by VIA centre done by you bec ur the applicant.. Juz so it wont create confusion on your application. On my case, my hubby even though he is my sponsor was considered third party.. That's juz based on my understanding on the process..
> 
> Let's see what other peeps would recommend here..,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi Amie, thanks for your reply! That's right... I also think it will be easier. But for us, it will be more difficult, as there is often no-one home if he sends it to me. Also, he will have to book the courier again, which is $10 AUD fee, and then I will have to pay the courier, another 800 PHP. So that's why my fiance is asking if he can send it directly from Australia to Manila and include our case number on the package. It would save a lot of time and problems, but it might not be possible.


----------



## amie27

krysta88 said:


> Hi Amie, thanks for your reply! That's right... I also think it will be easier. But for us, it will be more difficult, as there is often no-one home if he sends it to me. Also, he will have to book the courier again, which is $10 AUD fee, and then I will have to pay the courier, another 800 PHP. So that's why my fiance is asking if he can send it directly from Australia to Manila and include our case number on the package. It would save a lot of time and problems, but it might not be possible.


That's why you had to make sure you double-check all requirements from the checklist so as to save time and money, just send evrything all at once..

Goodluck! CHEERS!!!

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## krysta88

amie27 said:


> That's why you had to make sure you double-check all requirements from the checklist so as to save time and money, just send evrything all at once..
> 
> Goodluck! CHEERS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Yup, we did. Only thing missing is the 4x Passport Pictures for my sponsor, which would have delayed out application a lot. Aussieboy recommended to just submit and join the queue first. So I'm not too stressed about it, as long as it gets there eventually


----------



## herjack

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me all, I have an urgent question. My fiance in Australia is planning to send some additional documents for our visa application to the embassy. This includes his 4x Passport Pics and the original Statutory Declarations, although our original application already included scanned copies of these.
> 
> He is wondering, is it OK to send it directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila's post address? Or is it required for him to send it to me, then for me to lodge it with a Courier in the same way as the original submission. Thanks kindly for your advices!


Hi Krysta88.
I had almost the same problem with sending aditional documents to my wife in Manila. The AFP sent her australian police check to her address 2 times, that she did not get it.( she still don't have it , after 3 months).
I contacted her CO, asking if I can have it sent directly to the embacy, and they gave me the address, which I gave to the AFP. They sent the police check direct to the embacy, and her CO got it with in a week.
I dont know if I can post their address here, but you need to put your name and your File number on the package and addrss it to your CO.
That was far easier than trying to get it to her first.
Your partner can courier it to you, but that can be expensive, depending on how fast he wants it to get there. FedEx overnight is $100.00 for just a couple of documents.
Hope this helps you.
Herjack


----------



## amie27

herjack said:


> Hi Krysta88.
> I had almost the same problem with sending aditional documents to my wife in Manila. The AFP sent her australian police check to her address 2 times, that she did not get it.( she still don't have it , after 3 months).
> I contacted her CO, asking if I can have it sent directly to the embacy, and they gave me the address, which I gave to the AFP. They sent the police check direct to the embacy, and her CO got it with in a week.
> I dont know if I can post their address here, but you need to put your name and your File number on the package and addrss it to your CO.
> That was far easier than trying to get it to her first.
> Your partner can courier it to you, but that can be expensive, depending on how fast he wants it to get there. FedEx overnight is $100.00 for just a couple of documents.
> Hope this helps you.
> Herjack


Hi Kysta88,
Can i juz asked when u lodged the application?
You can probably sent your CO an email directly and enquire where ur partner can address the documents.. =)

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

Krysta 88
Stop stressing, they are just beginning to process April applications, just email the Embassy and ask is it alright for him to send it directly to the Embassy. If it is okay then

Just tell your fiancée to mail them directly to 
Australian Embassy
Level 23-Tower 2 RCBC Plaza
6819 Ayala Avenue
Makati City, 1200

You need to put your name and your File number on the package and address it to your CO if you have one yet. Tell him to send it registered mail so he will know when the Embassy receives it. *Do not* send it express post as it is not about speed it is around security and knowing the Embassy receives it.

I personally also would get him to send you via normal post an additional 4 photos in case there is some issue in the future. Besides you get another photo of him


----------



## Aussieboy07

Herjack
Is the same address that you used


----------



## herjack

hi Ausieboy,
Yes, that is the same address that they sent me...


----------



## Aussieboy07

So there you have it Krysta88, now can I suggest you find yourself a hobby and relax. Maybe cook a bit of pansit or chicken adobo (not sure I spelt this right), I am wishing my fiancée was here to cook that for me as it is the best tasting thing.


----------



## eleanor

sorry to hijack this thread,but i think i might need a decree,i have been married and divorced in japan,i have divorce papers but no decree,i want to go to australia on a pmv,do you think i will need a decree,has any one just put in there divorce papers only no decree are immi ok with that.other wise its going to be months added to our wait if i need to get a decree.


----------



## Aussieboy07

On the divorce papers, does it say the divorce has taken effect by a certain date and does it also have an officials signature and a stamp from the court if so that should be enough but double check with the embassy. Email the embassy a scanned copy so they know what you are talking about.


----------



## eleanor

thank you ,aussieboy thats a very good idea.


----------



## Princessmarz

danielle_ramon said:


> Thanks college girl, I emailed them back in February to ask something and they mentioned the medicals had been referred then so it must be almost 4 months. Last week they said it had been passed onto the health operations centre and they are just waiting for a member of the commonwealth to check the medicals.. So hopefully soon we will know something..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Hi, when I emailed the embassy a month ago to follow up my application, they said a case officer was assigned to me... And the case officer was waiting for my medical result. Did ur Co mentioned on the email that ur partner's medical is referred? If u dont mind me asking, has ur partner had health issues like, had previous tb or hepatitis? Im a bit worried here, cuz I had previous tb 20years ago and I honestly declared it in the health form during my health exams. If they said it was passed on to the HOC, I guess it would take ages as they have a backlog of 4 months ooohhhh.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi yes his medicals were referred, he has no health issues that's he's aware of.. Still just waiting and waiting on the results..

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi princess
Do not worry about the TB as it was many years ago and I am sure you had treatment so it will not show up on your current xrays. My friends wife had TB when she applied to come to Australia, she had to wait until it was treated (took 1 year) but then she was allowed entry to Australia and still happily married 8 years on.


----------



## Princessmarz

Thanks, aussieboy and danielle_ramon. Just worries, confusion and craziness going on while waiting. "VISA APPROVED" post, have not seen it for so long  anyone there who already got their visas? where are you noooooow? Pls post.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi P
Have a look at the immigration site it is now quoting 12 months for approval for visa 309 and 300. I know visa 300 due to capping will not be approved until July and just accept that. You have just applied 16 Jan 2013 so do not expect anything until Jan 2014, anything sooner is a bonus.
You can yell/seek political intervention but to be honest at the end of the day, you just have to wait


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi P
> Have a look at the immigration site it is now quoting 12 months for approval for visa 309 and 300. I know visa 300 due to capping will not be approved until July and just accept that. You have just applied 16 Jan 2013 so do not expect anything until Jan 2014, anything sooner is a bonus.
> You can yell/seek political intervention but to be honest at the end of the day, you just have to wait


What they have done is taken out the quoted average time in the Philippine embassy....why?????, is Australia being overwhelmed with boat people and overstayers, has the Government slowed the visa approvals down,probably.
Will a new Government make a difference, probably not.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yeah the DIAC standard time has always been 12 months but the manila embassy was processing faster 6 to 9 months. I think this might have something to do with the changes in the work visa, so now people are applying for family visas


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yeah the DIAC standard time has always been 12 months but the manila embassy was processing faster 6 to 9 months. I think this might have something to do with the changes in the work visa, so now people are applying for family visas


Aussieboy,Just thought I would let you know that I'm in the philippines and the weather is great.
My wife is going to apply for another tv, may as well have 3 months in australia while waiting for 12 months.....


----------



## briana

hello everyone after 3 weeks of waiting i got my spouse visa.. GOD BLESS everyone and just keep believing and keep praying nothings impossible.


----------



## herjack

Wow Briana, that was quick.


----------



## briana

herjack said:


> Wow Briana, that was quick.


Hello yes it wa so quick, even me can't believed, everyone's say its rare.. So thankful and so blessed.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*congrats*



briana said:


> hello everyone after 3 weeks of waiting i got my spouse visa..  GOD BLESS everyone and just keep believing and keep praying nothings impossible
> 
> hi B good luck to you, I reckon they accidentally hit the approved button. This is the quickest I have ever seen and it makes no sense
> 
> I am curious how long have you been married and how long have you lived together? Also do you have children together


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Yes I was toying with the idea of going back to PH for a couple of months to wait for the visa approval in July. Even saw a return flight Brisbane to Manila for $546 on lastminute.com but figured it is only a couple of months and she returned to work today so I would be left to my own devices all day. Better to wait for her to come here and then we can spend time together, not worth worrying about a tv


----------



## danielle_ramon

Does anybody know, once you're married on PMV and have lodged the permanent partner visa can you leave Australia for a holiday while waiting or must you stay in aus until the permanent visa has been granted?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## briana

Aussieboy07 said:


> briana said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone after 3 weeks of waiting i got my spouse visa..  GOD BLESS everyone and just keep believing and keep praying nothings impossible
> 
> hi B good luck to you, I reckon they accidentally hit the approved button. This is the quickest I have ever seen and it makes no sense
> 
> I am curious how long have you been married and how long have you lived together? Also do you have children together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm very much surprised than you about my visa's granted, I think we just done the right thing, and gods watching us andI'm so thankful for that, I done tourists visa, fiancé visa and now spouse visa onshore and it's the quickest I've ever got, we been together for 1yr. And we don't have any children, we are both singles..
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussieboy07

ahh that makes more sense as you have done visa 300 prior and possibly waited several months for this, correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## briana

Aussieboy07 said:


> ahh that makes more sense as you have done visa 300 prior and possibly waited several months for this, correct me if I am wrong?


Nah, bridging visa


----------



## briana

briana said:


> Nah, bridging visa


Thanks for your time aussieboy, god bless I'm out of here..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Dear Moderators
Can someone please explain to me what happened here? This is just not making any sense to me. Mark what is your understanding of what occurred here? I am really confused


----------



## Aussieboy07

*explain more*



briana said:


> Thanks for your time aussieboy, god bless I'm out of here..


Hi B
can you provide more information about your journey and your visa approvals?


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi B
> can you provide more information about your journey and your visa approvals?


I'm confused too, but its easy to confuse me with anything to do with visa's.


----------



## iduno

briana said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm very much surprised than you about my visa's granted, I think we just done the right thing, and gods watching us andI'm so thankful for that, I done tourists visa, fiancé visa and now spouse visa onshore and it's the quickest I've ever got, we been together for 1yr. And we don't have any children, we are both singles..
> 
> 
> 
> Briana, we all need to know the history of your visa so we can apply the same way and get a visa in 3 weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think this is not an approval of a visa 309 it is something else. I am thinking she has been here on a visa 300 and has gone for visa 309 after they married here in Australia.
I do not understand the bridging visa comment, to be frank I am a bit peeved of as obviously I have assisted in the past and her comment is "I am out of here" Maybe I am being oversensitive but I just thought it was rude


----------



## Mish

Aussieboy07 said:


> I think this is not an approval of a visa 309 it is something else. I am thinking she has been here on a visa 300 and has gone for visa 309 after they married here in Australia.
> I do not understand the bridging visa comment, to be frank I am a bit peeved of as obviously I have assisted in the past and her comment is "I am out of here" Maybe I am being oversensitive but I just thought it was rude


If you look at her other posts of the forum she applied for a 820. So based on her comments she applied for a 300, got married and then applied for a 820. I must admit it gives hope to all of us who are applying for a 300 that the 820 wait should not be long (hopefully) when we apply.

Also I think she was a bit confused with the bridging visa comment as a bridging visa is not a "real" visa if you understand what I mean.

Also I understand what you mean....


----------



## briana

Mish said:


> If you look at her other posts of the forum she applied for a 820. So based on her comments she applied for a 300, got married and then applied for a 820. I must admit it gives hope to all of us who are applying for a 300 that the 820 wait should not be long (hopefully) when we apply.
> 
> Also I think she was a bit confused with the bridging visa comment as a bridging visa is not a "real" visa if you understand what I mean.
> 
> Also I understand what you
> 
> Hi I would like to share my grant letter to you guys (but dont know how)I took a photos of it, I know it's a bit unbelievable, so I understand. i know there are lots of questions in your mind... But believe it or not got my 820 visa after 3 and half weeks,


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy,
Thought you might be interested in this:
This includes partners,defacto and fiancee visas.

Migration Program

The 2012–13 Migration Program is set at 190 000 places. This comprises:

60 185 places for family migrants who are sponsored by family members already in Australia
129 250 places for skilled migrants who gain entry essentially because of their work or business experience, business qualifications, skills or sponsorship
565 places for special eligibility migrants who are former permanent residents and have maintained close business, cultural or personal ties with Australia.

Section 84 of the Act allows the minister to suspend all processing in a particular subclass for a specific period. If such a notice is issued, the processing of all applications of the specified subclass ceases until the date specified in the notice.

Suspension notices do not affect applications where a decision was taken to grant or refuse a visa before the date of the suspension notice.


----------



## jajp23

briana said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at her other posts of the forum she applied for a 820. So based on her comments she applied for a 300, got married and then applied for a 820. I must admit it gives hope to all of us who are applying for a 300 that the 820 wait should not be long (hopefully) when we apply.
> 
> Also I think she was a bit confused with the bridging visa comment as a bridging visa is not a "real" visa if you understand what I mean.
> 
> Also I understand what you
> 
> Hi I would like to share my grant letter to you guys (but dont know how)I took a photos of it, I know it's a bit unbelievable, so I understand. i know there are lots of questions in your mind... But believe it or not got my 820 visa after 3 and half weeks,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi briana! I guess you could explain it by listing your journey to Australia (ie went to australia on a tv then applied 820 or you applied PMV 300 then got married then applied 820). Its as simple as that.. People here are waiting too long for their visa to be granted so a news like yours would really give them inspiration or idea on how they could speed up their wait so it is really important to share your experience.
> 
> Hope you don't mind us insisting you on this but it's just frustrating that you posted your visa grant but don't answer other's query.. Everyone here shares what they know to help others like Aussieboy. I really appreciate him for answering members' queries so might as well do your part and return the favor. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## icancurhalo

jajp23 said:


> briana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi briana! I guess you could explain it by listing your journey to Australia (ie went to australia on a tv then applied 820 or you applied PMV 300 then got married then applied 820). Its as simple as that.. People here are waiting too long for their visa to be granted so a news like yours would really give them inspiration or idea on how they could speed up their wait so it is really important to share your experience.
> 
> Hope you don't mind us insisting you on this but it's just frustrating that you posted your visa grant but don't answer other's query.. Everyone here shares what they know to help others like Aussieboy. I really appreciate him for answering members' queries so might as well do your part and return the favor. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what Briana means guys, she have been to Australia on TV before then went back to the Philippines and applied for the PMV offshore , got approved then fly back to aussie, got married and applied for the 820
> which every pmv 300 applicants should apply after marriage onshore then the australian embassy will give you the bridging visa straight away as you wait for its result the day you apply so that you don't have to leave Australia, you can stay then as you want but if you want to travel abroad as you wait for the result of your 820 onshore you can apply the bridging visa B which lets you travel outside Australia and come back.
Click to expand...


----------



## amie27

Congrats to Briana...

Does the same apply, like for one of my kids, 14yrs old turning 15yrsvthis July, he wanted to finish his Highschool here.. He is on his 4th yr this school term.. I know they still need to do some schooling there if they wanted to go to UNi..
My question is, if our VISA Gets approved this yr, does my son have to apply for that bridging visa to go back hir in phils to continue his study? Juz curious or if i wanted my kids to go to college here.. Is it gonna ba a student visa as well?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## pinkrishia

briana said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm very much surprised than you about my visa's granted, I think we just done the right thing, and gods watching us andI'm so thankful for that, I done tourists visa, fiancé visa and now spouse visa onshore and it's the quickest I've ever got, we been together for 1yr. And we don't have any children, we are both singles..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Briana,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa 820 approval.. That's actually quite normal timeline for visa (subclass 820 Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary) to be applied after a-subclass-300-visa-holder got married. I know people who have gotten their visas (820-Temporary) in just a week.
> 
> But we're not on the same page here, most members here are waiting for subclass 300/309 offshore (6-9 mos processing recently changed up to 12 months) which is way different to visa 820 (1-4 weeks processing). Bridging visa will be given automatically if fiance visa is almost expired upon applying 820 to allow applicant to stay in Oz until 820 is approved.
> 
> Most members here like me wants to have inspiration while waiting for visa grant letter. We just hope that someone like you which most likely asked for advice in this forum would do the same in return by providing legit information and sharing your experiences and not just "you're outta here" line. Just saying .. And we actually believe that everyone here has done the right thing. Its a case to case basis dear
Click to expand...


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi all, I just received an email from Manila embassy saying my fiances visa is in the final stages and no additional documents are required they will email me immediately once the decision has been made! Feeling excited and sick at the same time! Sent from my iPhone using Australia

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi D-R

Let us know how you get on as this is sounding like mixed messages coming out of the embassy.


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops should have also requested a timeframe for when the decision will be announced, I got told July


----------



## wewen

hi danielle_ramon... we applied the same date and PMV also.. Hope grant notice will ne next soon...


----------



## wewen

at long last have my timeframe perfect..


----------



## wewen

sorry, timeline i mean...


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi Aussie boy, I emailed yesterday to ask how our application was going and I also asked how long roughly would it be as I've had to change the date of my wedding. I also mentioned I had heard of the capping of the PMV... I heard back today and all they said was the visa was now in its final stages, no additional docs are required and they would email me immediately when a decision has been reached.. From that I'm thinking soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## abc

briana said:


> hello everyone after 3 weeks of waiting i got my spouse visa.. GOD BLESS everyone and just keep believing and keep praying nothings impossible.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Congrats briana


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC
Nice to see you are still popping in here occasionally. I hope life here in OZ is treating you well and everything is going as you planned.
Miss your knowledge and support at this site and am pleased to see you are still posting


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> Nice to see you are still popping in here occasionally. I hope life here in OZ is treating you well and everything is going as you planned.
> Miss your knowledge and support at this site and am pleased to see you are still posting


Cheers ....Yup Oz treat me good .I gained Aussie mates and they are nice to me.Working with them boost my confidence at the same time I can pick some words that I don't know lol.I have one Aussie mate she swear heaps at first I was shocked but days come its normal to me hehehe.I love to share my knowledge at the best as I can .Just hold on and one day I will see your post that your partner visa granted.


----------



## Danar2amir

I also applied for PMV last Nov. and still waiting.


----------



## icancurhalo

*Would it matter?*

Hello guys, would it matter nor affect my partner visa application that my partner have changed job to another company? Should I inform the embassy with the change or not? Help me out please who have gone through the same experience. Thanks alot!


----------



## Salpakan

Hi. This is my first post here. Hope to find lots of information here regarding PMV and partner visa. 

This is my first question: Do you have to necessarily live together when you're under PMV?

In other words. PMV approved. Fiance flies to Australia. Boy and Girl don't live together but they have plans of marrying each other before PMV expires. Is there a legal requirement that both shall live together to satisfy PMV? 

Thanks.


----------



## sheila

Hi everyone, im new here in the forum. Would like to ask if the Case Officer and Visa Processing Officer are just the same? I haven't been told that i was assigned by a CO but someone just emailed me asking for some additional documents and the requesting party is a Visa Processing Officer. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## icancurhalo

sheila said:


> Hi everyone, im new here in the forum. Would like to ask if the Case Officer and Visa Processing Officer are just the same? I haven't been told that i was assigned by a CO but someone just emailed me asking for some additional documents and the requesting party is a Visa Processing Officer. Thanking you in advance.


when did you apply sheila and what type of visa? i think the visa processing officer is just the same as case officer, they're now assessing your application then after that it will be handed to a senior case officer for the decision if they're gonna grant your visa or not.


----------



## sheila

Hi there icancurhalo, thank you for your prompt response to my query anyway, i lodge my PMV visa application last march 13, 2013...i hope it wont take too long to decide on my visa grant))) how about you?


----------



## icancurhalo

no worries.. im on partner visa lodged last march 27,2013 and haven't heard anything from the Embassy yet. I hope that means a good sign like I have supplied all the documents to satisfy them of my application..


----------



## wishful

Salpakan said:


> Hi. This is my first post here. Hope to find lots of information here regarding PMV and partner visa.
> 
> This is my first question: Do you have to necessarily live together when you're under PMV?
> 
> In other words. PMV approved. Fiance flies to Australia. Boy and Girl don't live together but they have plans of marrying each other before PMV expires. Is there a legal requirement that both shall live together to satisfy PMV?
> 
> Thanks.


It is not a requirement for couples on PMV to live together before their wedding, however, it is one of the requirements (to have lived with each other for some time) for spousal visa (309/820) application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Before you inform the embassy wait until he has a least a couple of payslips and letter of employment from his new employer. Though yes I would inform them, it is fine as he is demonstrating that he is employed


----------



## icancurhalo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Before you inform the embassy wait until he has a least a couple of payslips and letter of employment from his new employer. Though yes I would inform them, it is fine as he is demonstrating that he is employed


Thanks for the reply aussieboy,Well he has been working in his new employer now for over a month I think and yeah he got his payslips each week, and I could of asked him for him to ask his boss for a letter of employment but he says we will just til we here from the embassy.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Make sure you send the payslips as proof of income


----------



## icancurhalo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Make sure you send the payslips as proof of income


well, i am gonna email them by the end of june to ask how and what is the status of my application is going.. then i'd make a move after their response! i'm just gonna wait for them to do their job for now..


----------



## janinerika

Hello everyone, 

we've just mailed our application to this address 
unit 901, 9/F One Corporate Plaza 845 Antonio
rnaiz Ave. ( Pasay Rd) Makati City but
LBC said that the office refused it. 

Has anyone of you know the exact address on 
where to send it? I already sent an email to the embassy
but it takes a while for them to reply, our paper
was on hold in LBC.
hope somebody could help me. 

thank you


----------



## sheila

yeah, i do really hope twas a good sign actually, i emailed the embassy to follow up any progress with my application 4days before i received an email requesting for additional documents from a visa processing officer...well, i just hope the next time i hear from them again is my visa grant hahahahaha (wishful thinking) good to hear that you were able to submit complete docs so as to satisfy the embassy of your visa application good luck to us all waiting for visa grant and God bless...


----------



## icancurhalo

sheila said:


> yeah, i do really hope twas a good sign actually, i emailed the embassy to follow up any progress with my application 4days before i received an email requesting for additional documents from a visa processing officer...well, i just hope the next time i hear from them again is my visa grant hahahahaha (wishful thinking) good to hear that you were able to submit complete docs so as to satisfy the embassy of your visa application good luck to us all waiting for visa grant and God bless...


what are the additional documents they asked you anyway if you don't mind?


----------



## sheila

icancurhalo said:


> what are the additional documents they asked you anyway if you don't mind?


they just asked for cenomar and form 1229


----------



## jajp23

janinerika said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> we've just mailed our application to this address
> unit 901, 9/F One Corporate Plaza 845 Antonio
> rnaiz Ave. ( Pasay Rd) Makati City but
> LBC said that the office refused it.
> 
> Has anyone of you know the exact address on
> where to send it? I already sent an email to the embassy
> but it takes a while for them to reply, our paper
> was on hold in LBC.
> hope somebody could help me.
> 
> thank you


I don't think they will accept that. You should have called VIA Centre to pick up your documents and not send to them. I would suggest you call LBC to return the package to your address and call VIA Centre to pick them up.


----------



## janinerika

jajp23 said:


> I don't think they will accept that. You should have called VIA Centre to pick up your documents and not send to them. I would suggest you call LBC to return the package to your address and call VIA Centre to pick them up.


Thank you for you reply. Our documents are currently on hold in LBC manila at the moment. We send it directly to that address because my aunt did the same thing when they applied for a tourist visa. anyway, we are going to call VIA tomorrow and asked them to pick up our documents in that LBC branch.


----------



## jajp23

janinerika said:


> Thank you for you reply. Our documents are currently on hold in LBC manila at the moment. We send it directly to that address because my aunt did the same thing when they applied for a tourist visa. anyway, we are going to call VIA tomorrow and asked them to pick up our documents in that LBC branch.


Make sure you check with VIA how you'll gonna pay the fee if they'll be picking it up from LBC branch. I don't know how it works coz my husband went directly to VIA Centre office when he lodged his visa.


----------



## Princessmarz

janinerika said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> we've just mailed our application to this address
> unit 901, 9/F One Corporate Plaza 845 Antonio
> rnaiz Ave. ( Pasay Rd) Makati City but
> LBC said that the office refused it.
> 
> Has anyone of you know the exact address on
> where to send it? I already sent an email to the embassy
> but it takes a while for them to reply, our paper
> was on hold in LBC.
> hope somebody could help me.
> 
> thank you


Hi, sorry dear that was Via center old address, its located now in magallanes, allegro center blgd....but u have to contact the Australian embassy call center for picking up your application/documents if u want to send them thru courier. They have their own service delivery partner as stated in FAQ #4. How do I send/submit my visa application?

Visa applications in the Philippines are submitted through our Service Delivery Partner using
one of their two Visa Information and Application (VIA) Centres or by calling their Call Centre
numbers to arrange for courier pick-up of your application from anywhere in the
Philippines.
When submitting an application with our service delivery partner at one of the VIA Centres
or through their courier pickup service, you will be charged a service charge. A list of these
charges may be found on their website.
Payments for the services of the VIA Centre can be made in cash and must not be included
in the Visa Application Charge cheque.

I'll get back to u once I found their call center phone numbers. Just on my phone.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## amie27

sheila said:


> they just asked for cenomar and form 1229


Hi shiela,

Juz want to ask when u lodged the application?
I recently sent them the same form 1229


Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## amie27

sheila said:


> Hi there icancurhalo, thank you for your prompt response to my query anyway, i lodge my PMV visa application last march 13, 2013...i hope it wont take too long to decide on my visa grant))) how about you?


SORRY, didnt see this post..
Geezzz, that was quick.. Good for you.. 
If my hubby didnt emailed the embassy regarding the status of our visa application, we wouldnt have found out that our CO is requesting form 1229..
BTW, When did you submitted form 1229?

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Princessmarz

amie27 said:


> SORRY, didnt see this post..
> Geezzz, that was quick.. Good for you..
> If my hubby didnt emailed the embassy regarding the status of our visa application, we wouldnt have found out that our CO is requesting form 1229..
> BTW, When did you submitted form 1229?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hi, whats Form 1229 for? I know some who were asked of another form but its Form 80.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Hi, whats Form 1229 for? I know some who were asked of another form but its Form 80.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Hi,

Form 1229 is "Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years" bec i have minors included in my application

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## JEdwards

pinkrishia said:


> briana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Briana,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa 820 approval.. That's actually quite normal timeline for visa (subclass 820 Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary) to be applied after a-subclass-300-visa-holder got married. I know people who have gotten their visas (820-Temporary) in just a week.
> 
> But we're not on the same page here, most members here are waiting for subclass 300/309 offshore (6-9 mos processing recently changed up to 12 months) which is way different to visa 820 (1-4 weeks processing). Bridging visa will be given automatically if fiance visa is almost expired upon applying 820 to allow applicant to stay in Oz until 820 is approved.
> 
> Most members here like me wants to have inspiration while waiting for visa grant letter. We just hope that someone like you which most likely asked for advice in this forum would do the same in return by providing legit information and sharing your experiences and not just "you're outta here" line. Just saying .. And we actually believe that everyone here has done the right thing. Its a case to case basis dear
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Briana!
> I saw one member in here got her 820 visa in just after one day. Its really nice to see this kind of post and sees it really happens!
> 
> At the same time while we share that joy we seek more info as well to make usmunderstand more on the process that guide and help us on ours as well!
> 
> God bless us all! And goodluck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Salpakan

Hi again

I have heard people say that PMV is technically easier compared to Spouse Visa. In short details, would you mind sharing what you think makes PMV easier than Spouse visa? Thanks.

I am interested to know this as my partner and I are still in the process of choosing what visa should we apply for.

Our circumstances:
1. been in distant relationship for 6 months
2. met once in the Phils.
3. recently engaged (online, no pics, no celeb, just agreement)

If Spouse visa, I need to go back to Phil to marry. (spends on airfare and wedding)
If PMV, maybe i don't need to go back to Phils again (spends money on NOIM, wedding in Aus later on)

Now, if the costs would more likely break even, would it be wiser to apply for pmv instead.

I hope you don't find my queries stupid. Thanks.
Thanks.


----------



## love24

*Reply from CO*

"All requested documents must be sent to our office as we are processing your application."
Best regards

Hope good news soon *_*


----------



## amie27

"Our records indicate that we have received the additional documents on 29 May 2013 and it have been forwarded to your case officer for further assessment. Should your case officer require any further information, the case officer will contact you directly as soon as possible."

WAITING 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Aussieboy07

*which visa*



Salpakan said:


> Hi again
> 
> Hi S
> In short you don't appear to have very much evidence or proof of your relationship. My advice is go back to PH and marry there, keep records of all communications, engagement cards, wedding cards, photos, motel and all other receipts in both names.
> You need to be in PH a minimum of 6 weeks, the wedding can be much cheaper in PH. So make sure you indicate to your future wife what budget you have for a wedding so as to keep it under control, remember Filipinos generally have large extended families.
> Read carefully the immigration website and you will see visa 309 has unlimited numbers that can come in a year, visa 300 may cap (put a limit) on the number who can come to oz in a year.
> Type of visa Charge
> Lodged outside Australia
> Partner (Subclass 309/100) 5a, 5b $2,680, no further charges
> Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) $2,680, a further charge of $995 applies after you marry her for the partner visa. so better to spend it on a wedding and strengthen the amount of evidence of relationship that you have
> Sorry for the long post and this is just my opinion, but I am sure you intended would much rather prefer to get married in front of her family. She will no doubt want a church wedding but me personally feel being married by a judge a simpler process


----------



## pinkrishia

Salpakan said:


> Hi again
> 
> I have heard people say that PMV is technically easier compared to Spouse Visa. In short details, would you mind sharing what you think makes PMV easier than Spouse visa? Thanks.
> 
> I am interested to know this as my partner and I are still in the process of choosing what visa should we apply for.
> 
> Our circumstances:
> 1. been in distant relationship for 6 months
> 2. met once in the Phils.
> 3. recently engaged (online, no pics, no celeb, just agreement)
> 
> If Spouse visa, I need to go back to Phil to marry. (spends on airfare and wedding)
> If PMV, maybe i don't need to go back to Phils again (spends money on NOIM, wedding in Aus later on)
> 
> Now, if the costs would more likely break even, would it be wiser to apply for pmv instead.
> 
> I hope you don't find my queries stupid. Thanks.
> Thanks.


PMV Advantages:
1. Quicker
> Not saying that PMV process is much quicker than spouse (case to case basis- depending if papers are complete upon submission, no health and character issues, more evidence of genuine relationship ).PMV would work if you want to be with your fiance soon. You can apply this yr and your fiance might be in OZ by the end of the yr or 1st quarter of 2014.

2. Wedding with your oz family and friends
> Nothing beats if your family and close friends are with you on your special day. 

PMV Disadvantages

1. 2 fees for VISA (subclass 300 and 820)
> You will pay twice for the visa.. 
>>>1st payment: Prospective Marriage Subclass 300 application offshore for $2,680/php 119,500. 
>>>2nd payment: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder
lodging partner application onshore. Applies to people who apply for a partner visa and who currently hold a valid Prospective Marriage visa (Subclass 300) and have married their intended spouse for $995. (Subclass 820)

2. More expenses if wedding ceremony is in Australia
> We all know that wedding in Australia is expensive compare to wedding in Philippines. It depends on how you want to exchange vows, number of guests and of course, budget. Don't forget fees for legal documents esp (NOIM) and your fiancee's legal docu to bring in Oz.

3. Longer wait for PR
> Your fiancee need to wait for the spouse visa to be approved onshore then you can start counting 2 yrs to get a PR

SPOUSE VISA Advantages:

1. Low cost
> As I have mentioned, wedding in Phils costs less. Depending on how, where and when you are going to celebrate it. Way cheaper still compare to oz wedding. Legal papers are also reasonable costs.

2. No 2nd stage visa application
>No need to have 2nd stage application compare to PMV, Once spouse visa got approved, your wife just need to wait for about 2 years for PR.

3. Wedding with your fiancee's family and friends
Your fiancee's family and friends can attend the wedding. Also take note that Filipinos are known to have close-knit extended families.

SPOUSE VISA disadvantages:

1. Travel expenses
>consider airfare (depends on season) and accommodation. Also consider if your oz family and friends would attend your own wedding in Phils (another expenses)

2. More paper works. 
>Long wait for papers to be released (eg marriage certificate), In some circumstances, need to stay at least a month in Philippines prior to the wedding day. Need to get Certificate of No Impediment from Oz embassy in Manila cost around 5k php (not sure with the exact amount). Need to obtain legal requirements /documents for the wedding.

3. LDR (long-distance relationship) AGAIN! (sad part  urgh!)
>after the wedding, you need to go back in your home country and need to wait for spouse visa grant letter (up to 12 months). If you decided to stay in Phils after the wedding, need to pay for visa extension if exceeded the 21-day limit.

Please take note that these are only my personal opinion. If I forgot something, feel free to add, If I needed to be corrected, no worries (part of learning curve).My advice is RESEARCH, ASK and PLAN. If you need to have a list, please do because you will get a better understanding and clearer expectations on both ends. When it comes to costs, it would really depends on YOU. If you decided to get PMV instead, start to gather documents now and apply as soon as you can as the visa 300/100 fee would likely increased on July this year or January 2014. Hope this helps. I myself wait for my PMV approval. It was easier for me and my fiance based on our current situation. Goodluck mate


----------



## Aussieboy07

Pinkrisha
is 100% correct, the only thing you need to consider really is do you currently have enough supporting documentation to do a PMV, remember it is a $2,680 gamble so you want to stack the odds more in your favour. it would seem a bit odd to the embassy that you have no photos together


----------



## dunan

Im starting to believe there is a big backlog at Manila embassy, ive lived here 5 years continuous and have more evidence of a relationship that one would ever need....my mate here also had to jump thru hoops n eventually got a visa for his wife n kids after 13 months...


----------



## Aussieboy07

certificate of no impediment you can get by mail and have delivered to your fiancée in PH. note to get this you need to do a search of birth death and marriages in your state since you were 18 or from the time of a divorce
just google certificate of no impediment Australian embassy manila


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Dunan
You will also note there has been a massive decrease in visas approved over the last couple of months. Just my observation, I think your visa will be fine you will just need to sit there a bit longer hope your enjoying the local cuisine and cheap beer. I bought a carton of cheap beer $35 here called Tun bitter (American) for 30 cans, worst thing I ever tasted so enjoy the san Miguel light


----------



## Aussieboy07

love24 said:


> "All requested documents must be sent to our office as we are processing your application."
> Best regards
> 
> Hope good news soon *_*


The embassy when requesting additional documents usually give a timeframe eg 29 days, your application is then put on hold for 29 days and then processing begins only after 29 days irrespective of how quick you return the documents. As a rule of thumb do not expect an answer for at least 2 months


----------



## dunan

Yeah enjoying the SM but its really too darn hot at the moment....will really miss Ph...esp the grandkids.....life is so simple here n if you can ignore all the negatives it gives you a new focus on reality and contentment....

Anyway back to the rat race soon once again....lol


----------



## Aussieboy07

Fully understand and that it is why is my retirement plan 7.5 years to go is the plan


----------



## Salpakan

Thanks Aussieboy and pinkrishia for your responses. They are really a big help to us at this stage. We surely would have to consider everything and decide later what suits best based on our current circumstances. 

You'll hear more from me sooner or later so hope you are still in the mood to share what you know. Thanks.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey S
Which ever way you decide, you need more proof of relationship good luck


----------



## chicken999

I agree don't waste ur money until u have more proof


----------



## herjack

Hi Everyone.
Would it be a good idea for my wife to apply for, and could she get, a visitors visa, while we are waiting for a decision to be made on her partner visa application?
We have been appart for so long now, and just want to spend some time together.
Does she need to be in the Philippines, when her visa is granted?
Or would it be better for me to travel there?
Thanks, Herjack.


----------



## pinkrishia

Salpakan said:


> Thanks Aussieboy and pinkrishia for your responses. They are really a big help to us at this stage. We surely would have to consider everything and decide later what suits best based on our current circumstances.
> 
> You'll hear more from me sooner or later so hope you are still in the mood to share what you know. Thanks.


Aussieboy got a point. It would be better if you get married in Phils based on your situation. The more evidence the better, make sure you take heaps of pics not only with your fiancee but family and friends, keep your tickets, receipts in both names, wedding stuff, comm records eg phone bills with her number, skype logs, facebook, ym, etc. You can also start gathering requirements for subclass 100 that you can get in oz so you can bring some in Phils. Whichever you decide is completely up to you. We all know it takes time but surely it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## pinkrishia

herjack said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Would it be a good idea for my wife to apply for, and could she get, a visitors visa, while we are waiting for a decision to be made on her partner visa application?
> We have been appart for so long now, and just want to spend some time together.
> Does she need to be in the Philippines, when her visa is granted?
> Or would it be better for me to travel there?
> Thanks, Herjack.


She can apply for a tourist visa while waiting. but anytime soon, the partner visa might get approved since her application is about 6 months now.

Yes, she needs to be in Phils for the partner visa to be granted. You also need to inform the embassy upon applying tourist visa that you're waiting for partner visa decision.

If the tourist visa was approved, you need to inform the embassy about the entry and exit date in oz. When she arrive back in Phils, that's the time you would know about the partner visa decision. most likely it would be by the end of the year if she max the 3 month stay in oz. Goodluck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

For what it's worth, she doesn't have to be in the Philippines when it's granted - she just has to be outside of Australia. She can fly to Bali or NZ or any other country... just has to be outside of Oz.


----------



## Eleigh

Hello good afternoon! im new here! Like u guys im still waiting for my visa also.. 

Brief history namin ni bf::
2years in a relationhip with my bf who currently residing in australian by the we lodged my pmv subclass 300, but now we are 2yrs and 4months, we're school mate since preschool upto highschool..we admire each other since then. We're never friends. Only casual schoolmate. That's why most of our batchmates were shocked by the time our relationshp started. Feb 2 2011 was the first time we chatted on facebook then we became official feb 12 2011, haha he went to australia together with his family as 457 visa holder since year 2008. then they became PR last yr march 2012. My fiance went back here in the phil lastyear sept 14 2012, then

November 2012 - january 2013 - compilation of all required documents as evidence.
Feb14 2013 - lodged my application
Feb 15 2013 - received an acknowledgement letter from DIAC and request for medical.
Feb 25 2013- had my medical, (10 days difference bec. I want to prepare my self for the best outcome of my result.)
April 22, 2013 - case officer allocated and she request for additional docs.
April 23, 2013- submitted the add docs.
May 27,2013 - follow up and asked for the status of my application, and if they rcvd
My additional docs , since i diddnt rcv any acknowldgement letter from DIAC that they already received my add docs. im wondering also about the status of my application.
May 28, 2013- they replied. And this was the email said,
( thankyou for your email. Our records indicAte that your application is in its final stage.We no longer required any additional documents from your end.Once the decision has been finalised, you will be communicated.

And now im still waiting.. Im wondering if theres a same case here? Or any advice.. I i really missing my fiance, its so hard to wait but im patiently waiting and praying. Thankyou


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi eliegh, I also received the same email also on the 28th from Manila embassy.. Lets hope it's not far away now!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Eleigh

danielle_ramon said:


> Hi eliegh, I also received the same email also on the 28th from Manila embassy.. Lets hope it's not far away now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


 Yes, im thinking in a positive way. And about the capping issue, and it will resume on july? I think its a big no, im still prayig and hoping for a positive outcome and sooner to receive an email from my co a visa grant notice. So enough with capping issue.


----------



## danielle_ramon

Yes who knows hopefully we will find out soon! Let me
Know when u get your grant 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## manly4eva

*Reapply PMV*

Hi can anyone give any information on reapply for a PMV in Manila..I had to cancel our visa on May 14 2013 .My partners annulment didnt come through in the promised time by our attorney..Our old CO told us when we have the annulment papers we just need to send these in with a cover letter and our application will commence from the same position.She told us our case was complete except for the annulment doc and that we have a very good case.Also that there are no guarantee but the new CO should just add the papers and call it completed.Does anyone know if the waiting time for a new CO will be the same.Does the descion get made in Manila or is there another process in Canberra..Any information would be great.


----------



## Eleigh

danielle_ramon said:


> Yes who knows hopefully we will find out soon! Let me
> Know when u get your grant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Yes  il keep everyone posted  fingers crossed!! Thanks and Godbless


----------



## amie27

Eleigh said:


> Yes, im thinking in a positive way. And about the capping issue, and it will resume on july? I think its a big no, im still prayig and hoping for a positive outcome and sooner to receive an email from my co a visa grant notice. So enough with capping issue.


Hi Eleigh,
May we know who your CO initial is. Can you pm me ur COs name? I lodged my spouse visa 19 Feb 2013 so hopefully should be on the same boat 

Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


----------



## Eleigh

amie27 said:


> Hi Eleigh,
> May we know who your CO initial is. Can you pm me ur COs name? I lodged my spouse visa 19 Feb 2013 so hopefully should be on the same boat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone in Philippines


Hello  my COs initial is RG  is it the same ms amie?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
There will be no finalizing of pmv 300 visas until July due to the quota allowable having been reached. This is only the Manila Embassy


----------



## amie27

Eleigh said:


> Hello  my COs initial is RG  is it the same ms amie?


Hi, mine is NO =) 
@Aussieboy.. Capping only applies to subclass 300 right? 
Hopefully not with subclass 309..


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> There will be no finalizing of pmv 300 visas until July due to the quota allowable having been reached. This is only the Manila Embassy


How sure you are? Are you a senior case officer to say that?


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> There will be no finalizing of pmv 300 visas until July due to the quota allowable having been reached. This is only the Manila Embassy


Anyway, i just called the embassy and asked about the information youve given to all people here who are patiently waiting for their visa, ( the quota thingy of pmv300) they told me that THERE's NO SUCH THING AS QUOTA for pmv 300 nor 309. The decision will be based on the documents of the applicant. The one that i talked to was kinda shocked after she heard my question. 

To all people here who are patiently waiting, dont base your visa to a conclusion  we will be granted this month!! Yahoooo!  hehe


----------



## amie27

Eleigh said:


> Anyway, i just called the embassy and asked about the information youve given to all people here who are patiently waiting for their visa, ( the quota thingy of pmv300) they told me that THERE's NO SUCH THING AS QUOTA for pmv 300 nor 309. The decision will be based on the documents of the applicant. The one that i talked to was kinda shocked after she heard my question.
> 
> To all people here who are patiently waiting, dont base your visa to a conclusion  we will be granted this month!! Yahoooo!  hehe


Sorry but i cant help but reply on your post.
Aussieboy has gathered more info than anyone else here.. I hope we treat each other with RESPECT for each others opinion.
This forum is made for people who waited/and is still patiently waiting for a visa.

Of course the embassy wouldnt say anything about quotas. And we all know a visa approval will be on a case to case basis.
If you feel that your not getting valuable information here, then you can always start your NEW thread.

GOODLUCK on your application.
Hope you get there sooner ASAP..


----------



## kirtinchelsea

hello everyone pls i am currently facing big problem with my husband friend..he treated me that he will going to call immigration and block me to enter australia. then i am in my visa processing stage...me and my husband is in good term only his friend have a big problem with me...my question is do his friend have the right to block me in the immigration? do i need to inform immigration whats happening so the immigrations will know? pls help


----------



## Eleigh

amie27 said:


> Sorry but i cant help but reply on your post.
> Aussieboy has gathered more info than anyone else here.. I hope we treat each other with RESPECT for each others opinion.
> This forum is made for people who waited/and is still patiently waiting for a visa.
> 
> Of course the embassy wouldnt say anything about quotas. And we all know a visa approval will be on a case to case basis.
> If you feel that your not getting valuable information here, then you can always start your NEW thread.
> 
> GOODLUCK on your application.
> Hope you get there sooner ASAP..


Owww  thankyousomuch for your opinion,i really appreciate it  anyway im just giving my opinion  if you find my post with no respect, its ok, again im just giving my opinion as well


----------



## wewen

amie27 said:


> Sorry but i cant help but reply on your post.
> Aussieboy has gathered more info than anyone else here.. I hope we treat each other with RESPECT for each others opinion.
> This forum is made for people who waited/and is still patiently waiting for a visa.
> 
> Of course the embassy wouldnt say anything about quotas. And we all know a visa approval will be on a case to case basis.
> If you feel that your not getting valuable information here, then you can always start your NEW thread.
> 
> GOODLUCK on your application.
> Hope you get there sooner ASAP..


Yes, indeed Amie27...


----------



## Aussieboy07

To all
extract from letter sent to me from my senior co in Manila

Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.

The department currently receives more applications than there are places
available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.

I suggest you use the link below from the immigration departments website to learn about capping and cueing
Family Stream
Capping and Queuing
But in short
Partner category visas:
•Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped. 
•*Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping*.
If use the link you will realize that program and planning relates to capping

Therefore Eliegh, the info I am providing is based on written fact, good luck to you as your CO does not sound to knowledgeable. A migration expert has also reviewed my letter the Embassy sent us and has confirmed that it appears to be capping applied.


----------



## dunan

Hello Kirtin...what is this friend holding over you? hard to reply if we do not know the circumstances.......


----------



## Aussieboy07

kirtinchelsea said:


> hello everyone pls i am currently facing big problem with my husband friend..he treated me that he will going to call immigration and block me to enter australia. then i am in my visa processing stage...me and my husband is in good term only his friend have a big problem with me...my question is do his friend have the right to block me in the immigration? do i need to inform immigration whats happening so the immigrations will know? pls help


Hi I agree, yes the friend could cause some problems depending on what he is using against. Though the pervious post is correct much more info is required to assist.
If it is to personal you may wish to private message, a senior female member like College Girl or Nelly87


----------



## Mish

kirtinchelsea said:


> hello everyone pls i am currently facing big problem with my husband friend..he treated me that he will going to call immigration and block me to enter australia. then i am in my visa processing stage...me and my husband is in good term only his friend have a big problem with me...my question is do his friend have the right to block me in the immigration? do i need to inform immigration whats happening so the immigrations will know? pls help


Everyone has a right to complain there is nothing you can do to stop them from doing that. However, immigration should give you and your husband the right and opportunity to rebut! Obviously immigration does not believe everything that is submitted to them - they will investigate it. In your case if would be handed over to your case officer I would expect.

I personally would give the case office a heads up that it might happen and to let her know that you and your husband will reply and provide additional proof for any claims that his friend has made.

Also I would like to add the most likely he will need to complain in writing, government offices generally will not accept complaints unless they are in writing.

It is unfortunate that his friend is going to complain, but unfortunately not everyone will be supportive which is sad.


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> To all
> extract from letter sent to me from my senior co in Manila
> 
> Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
> overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
> a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
> within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.
> 
> The department currently receives more applications than there are places
> available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
> there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
> whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
> requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
> program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.
> 
> I suggest you use the link below from the immigration departments website to learn about capping and cueing
> Family Stream
> Capping and Queuing
> But in short
> Partner category visas:
> •Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
> •*Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping*.
> If use the link you will realize that program and planning relates to capping
> 
> Therefore Eliegh, the info I am providing is based on written fact, good luck to you as your CO does not sound to knowledgeable. A migration expert has also reviewed my letter the Embassy sent us and has confirmed that it appears to be capping applied.


Very well said  thankyou for your very informative reply  i really apreciate the fact that you well explained it to me  goodluck to all of us and im still hoping and praying for the best


----------



## Aussieboy07

No problems Eliegh,
You have seen my signature block, so as to contribute to the forum can I get you to do a timeline and encourage others to do the same. It helps senior members/moderators to assist in answering people's question. I have previously posted the instructions to do this on this thread.


----------



## abc

kirtinchelsea said:


> hello everyone pls i am currently facing big problem with my husband friend..he treated me that he will going to call immigration and block me to enter australia. then i am in my visa processing stage...me and my husband is in good term only his friend have a big problem with me...my question is do his friend have the right to block me in the immigration? do i need to inform immigration whats happening so the immigrations will know? pls help


The question is why his friend have a big problem on you? I remembered one member here someone dub her in and I forgot her username


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> No problems Eliegh,
> You have seen my signature block, so as to contribute to the forum can I get you to do a timeline and encourage others to do the same. It helps senior members/moderators to assist in answering people's question. I have previously posted the instructions to do this on this thread.


Good evening aussieboy07,,


----------



## love24

Eleigh said:


> Anyway, i just called the embassy and asked about the information youve given to all people here who are patiently waiting for their visa, ( the quota thingy of pmv300) they told me that THERE's NO SUCH THING AS QUOTA for pmv 300 nor 309. The decision will be based on the documents of the applicant. The one that i talked to was kinda shocked after she heard my question.
> To all people here who are patiently waiting, dont base your visa to a conclusion  we will be granted this month!! Yahoooo!  hehe


Actually there's nothing wrong with eleigh's post. We suppose to gather more informations. Just an opinion. *_&


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Kirtinchelsea
You need to provide additional information, ie: obviously visa 309 and what is the issue. ABC is a female from PH currently living in Australia. Perhaps you may wish to private message her for further advice. Obviously you are worried about your husband's friend having information about you. I could guess but I think you need to take this to a private forum with a female


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi ABC
Still sitting here waiting, you have no doubt seen previous posts. The worst bit is I know we will be approved but have to wait until July. The wait is impacting on our relationship as we are apart. Though I hope all is good for you and hubby.


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> Still sitting here waiting, you have no doubt seen previous posts. The worst bit is I know we will be approved but have to wait until July. The wait is impacting on our relationship as we are apart. Though I hope all is good for you and hubby.


Yeah it's all good here spending a week off in Brisbane with my husband .Im sorry to hear you reach 9 months ,I know how you feel it's a bit fustrating waiting for that long.Actually I feel that before when I came back ph and waiting for a grant letter to show up for a week but when I ring them our co resign .


----------



## Aussieboy07

*Obviously others disagree*



love24 said:


> Actually there's nothing wrong with eleigh's post. We suppose to gather more informations. Just an opinion. *_&


You are correct we need to gather as much informed info as possible based on fact, not emotion. Which is what I have done and demonstrated to a point Eleigh is agreeable with.
Much of this information is readily available on the immigration site though for whatever reason, people fail to read it eg capping and cueing. Who knows maybe one day the staff at the embassy will read it.
I am not a migration expert but always offer advice based on fact on this thread.


----------



## Eleigh

love24 said:


> Actually there's nothing wrong with eleigh's post. We suppose to gather more informations. Just an opinion. *_&


Thankyou for being openminded, for accepting my opinion.


----------



## love24

Eleigh said:


> Thankyou for being openminded, for accepting my opinion.


No drama. *_* keep smiling everyone!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Really even after I proved you wrong LOL


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Really even after I proved you wrong LOL


Yes ure absolutely right  u knw all  like a google haha just kidding ))


----------



## Aussieboy07

Haha I hope I have just made a new friend in the journey of navigating the beast called the Embassy


----------



## Eleigh

Dnt worry  just continue for giving us a fact information.. More thab enough friend  any news from the beast? The so called embassy haha


----------



## Marianina

amie27 said:


> Sorry but i cant help but reply on your post.
> Aussieboy has gathered more info than anyone else here.. I hope we treat each other with RESPECT for each others opinion.
> This forum is made for people who waited/and is still patiently waiting for a visa.
> 
> Of course the embassy wouldnt say anything about quotas. And we all know a visa approval will be on a case to case basis.
> If you feel that your not getting valuable information here, then you can always start your NEW thread.
> 
> GOODLUCK on your application.
> Hope you get there sooner ASAP..


I agree. As a senior member, Aussieboy has already made significant contributions to the forum and was simply trying to help manage expectations of those applicants who are still waiting for their visa grants.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well I believe this is my 500 post, which by now I had hoped I would have said visa approved but this did not happen (as you can see from my signature block, I am in my tenth month of waiting). So I seek your support by nagging you all to do a timeline so better advice can be provided. I got these instructions from Kitty Kat, one of the moderators of this forum, so my challenge is who will be the first 5 to do a timeline

To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE (Sent to your email; account) to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL ) that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below


----------



## AngeliquePrince

*Approval of Visa*

Hi guys,

I am still praying that all visas will be approved soon 

Take care guys!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well I guess the good news is winter is sneaking up on us here in OZ. I have seen temperatures of 2 degrees (tassie), I am trying to convince myself that it is not the best time for my fiancée to come to OZ for the first time out of PH. For us on the 300 visa through Manila , awaiting the July lotto of approvals, I am wondering would it be kinder to wait until the end of August before we have our Filipino partners join us, so it will be getting warmer rather than colder? I know 10 years ago how shocked I was living in a Korean winter ie Snow etc and buying long johns for the first time, which never fitted properly haha but hey they kept me warm. When you are 105 kilo man living in Korea (nothing fits LOL). Sorry nothing to do with immigration, but to lazy to start a new thread for a one off rant


----------



## dunan

Same think here...will try n come home when at least spring hits...for a lady who has never got out of shorts n t-shirt putting on cardies n two layers is a daunting experience.....but Filipinas are so great at adjusting...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Totally agree, break out the ugg boots, the big dressing gown and the flannel sheets. HHHMMM not really going to help with our population decline )


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Totally agree, break out the ugg boots, the big dressing gown and the flannel sheets. HHHMMM not really going to help with our population decline )


I think ivwould have to bombared my CO with emails to make it on time for winter lolzzz


----------



## dunan

lol...my friend who just recently went to Canada posted it took her 20 mins to peal off the layers before using the CR.......our gals got it easy hehe


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL your posts keep me positive. Did I mention that 10 years ago in Korea I had explosive poops and had to for the first time in my life had to negotiate a squat toilet. LOL not pretty hahaha.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Amie27
It will happen but you need to find another distraction otherwise you will be crazy like me hahah


----------



## dunan

lol when I first used the wife's CR in the barangay the bowl was about 12'' off the ground, no seat n a bucket to wash n flush.......n everytime the tub was almost empty so get the kids to go to the well n fetch water before I embarrassed myself...sure gonna miss it in a way....


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Amie27
> It will happen but you need to find another distraction otherwise you will be crazy like me hahah


I think i already am... Hahaha


----------



## dunan

So where are your partners from?? Mine was from Davao but we live in Naga, Cebu now...


----------



## Salpakan

Hello.

Fiancee applied TV few months back (when we're not engaged yet) but got denied the reason of which is that the CO believes there was no compelling reason for her to return to the Phils. The purpose of visit she stated in the application was to visit cousins and relatives who were in reality very close to her. She got invitation letter from them. But, what she did not state was that upon her visit, she would also see me (her bf then) and meet for the first time.

Here's our worry. We're planning to apply for PMV later. Would it be a big deal for CO that my fiancee is applying for PMV but did not even state in her denied TV application before that she had a bf waiting in Australia at the time of application? Do you think this has negative impact on our future application? Do we really have to worry about this? Thanks.


----------



## amie27

Salpakan said:


> Hello.
> 
> Fiancee applied TV few months back (when we're not engaged yet) but got denied the reason of which is that the CO believes there was no compelling reason for her to return to the Phils. The purpose of visit she stated in the application was to visit cousins and relatives who were in reality very close to her. She got invitation letter from them. But, what she did not state was that upon her visit, she would also see me (her bf then) and meet for the first time.
> 
> Here's our worry. We're planning to apply for PMV later. Would it be a big deal for CO that my fiancee is applying for PMV but did not even state in her denied TV application before that she had a bf waiting in Australia at the time of application? Do you think this has negative impact on our future application? Do we really have to worry about this? Thanks.


Hi,
I went to AU in 2010 to attend my Grandma's Funeral on a 3 Months Sponsored Visa - No Further Stay and that's where i met hubby, and after 3mos, after i went back, My relatives tried to sponsor me back again but Visa got denied. although it was my uncle who lodged it was the one who recieved the email that it got denied, i suppose could be for the same reason you stated.

When I lodged my spouse visa 309 application, i had to declare that i previously applied for a visa and got denied (bec they will find out anyway) and until know, havent heard from my CO yet so just thought id share that i had the same experience

Hopefully that wouldnt have an effect on our visa application, like on my case, im already married with my partner.


----------



## Salpakan

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> I went to AU in 2010 to attend my Grandma's Funeral on a 3 Months Sponsored Visa - No Further Stay and that's where i met hubby, and after 3mos, after i went back, My relatives tried to sponsor me back again but Visa got denied. although it was my uncle who lodged it was the one who recieved the email that it got denied, i suppose could be for the same reason you stated.
> 
> When I lodged my spouse visa 309 application, i had to declare that i previously applied for a visa and got denied (bec they will find out anyway) and until know, havent heard from my CO yet so just thought id share that i had the same experience
> 
> Hopefully that wouldn't have an effect on our visa application, like on my case, im already married with my partner.


Hi Amie,

What purpose did you or your uncle state for the denied tourist visa? Did you in anyway mention about visiting your bf? Good thing about you is those things happened 3 years ago so might not affect your current application, hopefully.


----------



## amie27

Salpakan said:


> Hi Amie,
> 
> What purpose did you or your uncle state for the denied tourist visa? Did you in anyway mention about visiting your bf? Good thing about you is those things happened 3 years ago so might not affect your current application, hopefully.


Purpose was to Visit Relatives and no, i didnt mention about my boyfriend.. Bec at the time of the application, my status was still married with the ex-filipino husband. Had to go through Annullment and then re-married and happy with my hubby now.. I guess, its case to case basis but the point is, you have to declare any visa application you had bec they would have record of it..

Aussieboy or anyone, any info on our case?


----------



## dunan

Friend got denied twice cos even though she had plenty of verbal proof that she had every reason to return, she could not provide paper evidence to support her claims....anyway she got her PMV granted no problems...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Nabunturan, about a 1.45hr drive from Davao airport, depending on how many chickens cross the road


----------



## Aussieboy07

Did you see the Cebu pacific plane crash (come of the runaway) at Davao airport. Gees that is the airline I always use from manila to Davao
Hey Dunan if you get the chance go to dumaguette for a change of pace for a weekend, it is a much quieter place than Cebu and has bars/restaurants facing out to the ocean. Where you can listen to the music etc it has good festivals and you can even buy bread baked at one place that taste like Australia type bread it is a restaurant by day and at night upstairs is a bar that you do not want to go but the food downstairs is great it is called somewhere else and is owned by germans. A bit pricy by PH standards but you can get a steak with baked and seasoned potatoes


----------



## bloojet

hi guys!! need your expertise in choosing a cheap airline from SG goin to adelaide.. i would really appreciate any info regarding this.. btw, i just received my granted visa.. really excited here.. hehehe


----------



## danielle_ramon

Wow how exciting! I don't know of cheap airline to Adelaide maybe jetstar? Air asia? What kind of visa did u have granted? Congrats!


----------



## sheila

bloojet said:


> hi guys!! need your expertise in choosing a cheap airline from SG goin to adelaide.. i would really appreciate any info regarding this.. btw, i just received my granted visa.. really excited here.. hehehe


Woww that's great! Maybe u should try Emirates, Qantas or Jetstar Anyway, what kind and when did u lodged ur visa application?


----------



## Aussieboy07

bloojet
many here want to know what type of visa was approved, including me


----------



## Aussieboy07

amie27 said:


> Purpose was to Visit Relatives and no, i didnt mention about my boyfriend.. Bec at the time of the application, my status was still married with the ex-filipino husband. Had to go through Annullment and then re-married and happy with my hubby now.. I guess, its case to case basis but the point is, you have to declare any visa application you had bec they would have record of it..
> 
> Aussieboy or anyone, any info on our case?


Sorry I am clueless on this one, though I agree don't try to hide anything as it will go against you when they find out and they will find out.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi all,

Jetstar is ok. Cheaper than Quantas and PAL. nice service.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieboy07

There have been some good bargains on last minute.com lately, Malaysian airline is also another reasonably priced full service provider price includes food, 30 kilos of luggage and hand luggage
Some of the cheaper ones do not include those things


----------



## iduno

Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


----------



## sheila

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


Good to hear that Congratulations in advance By the way, does your CO explained to you as why the visa grant will be issued on the 5th July and not this month?


----------



## iduno

sheila said:


> Good to hear that Congratulations in advance By the way, does your CO explained to you as why the visa grant will be issued on the 5th July and not this month?


I didn't ask, but probably because the form 851 has to be sent to the medical department in Australia before that can issue the visa.
I should have asked but my wife was sitting next to me and was so excited that all I could think of was that she has her visa.


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


LOL now you have the visa, you can really stir it up, haha you could have said you listened to some advice though once a sh23 stirrer always a sh34 stirrer haha

Congratulations on the 309 visa being approved


----------



## Salpakan

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


Congratulations.


----------



## superfly

Hello,

I'm new here. Would you guys recommend lodging tourist visa and fiancé visa together?

Also, another thing from what I've read here is it really possible that when you had a visa granted before you can still be denied when you re-apply again? Thanks!


----------



## dunan

congrats Iduno...well it finally arrived lol

Well need imput here...got a email from CO saying that my wifes court transcripts of annulment do not TOTALLY match up to the ones they checked from the same trial court....n want a signed n written explanation as to why? But we sent the original court proceedings from the same court...So if they cant tell us where the issue lies then how can we explain anything.....this is crazy...


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> LOL now you have the visa, you can really stir it up, haha you could have said you listened to some advice though once a sh23 stirrer always a sh34 stirrer haha
> 
> Congratulations on the 309 visa being approved


Wow! Congratz idunan..
Hope we see more 309s being approved within the next few days or weeks..

FRIDAY LOTTO.. Cant wait till it starts again.. Lolz


----------



## superfly

*Visa 676 and 300*



amie27 said:


> Wow! Congratz idunan..
> Hope we see more 309s being approved within the next few days or weeks..
> 
> FRIDAY LOTTO.. Cant wait till it starts again.. Lolz


hi Ms.Amie27,

I read one of your posts and you said that you got rejected on your second tourist visa? Did the immi state the reason? I'm getting my second tourist visa this month my fear is unlike my first visa I had a job.  (btw my first visa will end this July)

Do you think being a bum is a big factor to be declined on my second visa? My fiancé and I are also planning to lodge the subclass 300 before I leave this Aug. for our snow trip.


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here. Would you guys recommend lodging tourist visa and fiancé visa together?
> 
> Also, another thing from what I've read here is it really possible that when you had a visa granted before you can still be denied when you re-apply again? Thanks!


On my case, i can say YES, it happened to me.. For some reason, i also thought that since i didnt violate my visa, i could easily get approved if i applied for another one, 
some people can be lucky i guess..
like one of my aunt's who goes to AU probably 3x a year on 3 mos sponsored TV, no problem..

I really cant tell bec i didnt actually read the reply from immi when my SPONSORED VISA got DENIED.. My uncle just stirred me up that my aunt who sponsored me didnt have sufficient funds to support me unlike my other aunt who sponsored me before. ;(


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> hi Ms.Amie27,
> 
> I read one of your posts and you said that you got rejected on your second tourist visa? Did the immi stated the reason? I'm getting my second tourist visa this month my fear is unlike my first visa I had a job.  (btw my first visa will end this July)
> 
> Do you think being a bum is a big factor to be declined on my second visa? My fiancé and I are also planning to lodge the subclass 300 before I leave this Aug. for our snow trip.


Well, all you have to do is TRY..
Although one of the strong reasons to return is if you hav a job that you would need to go bck to..

I think it will just depend on the CO who would handle your case bec the other aunt i mentioned have not been working and yet she always gets approved.. While me, i've been working all my life and even got a letter from my employer approving my leave of absence at work, plus i have my kids here too.. But still, didnt get lucky.

Supporting documents from your sponsor would also make an impact on your application.. Make sure its complete.. I probably got over confident i could go back.. Lolzz
Ei... Dont let these things affect you bec not all 2nd timers gets denied, probably just me


----------



## amie27

Hey, anyone?

Juz have some enquiry about our visa application: 

One of my kids (14yrs old) included in the application wants to enroll school this start of school year bec he's on his 4th yr in highschool and is graduating. I just want to know, if i enroll him this school year, and our visa got approved (hoping), if we travel to au, will it be possible for him to go back to continue his studies here in ph or does he have to apply for another visa to do that? Or will it have an affect on the result of our visa application if he will be travelling a bit later than all of us in the application bec of school. 

I really dont know whether i should enroll him or not. All i know, is if our visa got approved, its either he can leave a bit later than all of us or would have to withdraw his studies at school.


----------



## superfly

@ms.amie27

Thanks for the quick reply. Understand that your visa was a Sponsored Visa and was lodged in AU. My sponsor would be my fiancé again and ill be printing his invite letter & pays lips (maybe include all the online receipts of our snow gears) attached to my form. I guess I just have to lodge it now (to end this anxiety) and hope for the best. 

I hope being a bum won't affect my Fiancé Visa Application :,((


----------



## superfly

amie27 said:


> Well, all you have to do is TRY..
> Although one of the strong reasons to return is if you hav a job that you would need to go bck to..
> 
> I think it will just depend on the CO who would handle your case bec the other aunt i mentioned have not been working and yet she always gets approved.. While me, i've been working all my life and even got a letter from my employer approving my leave of absence at work, plus i have my kids here too.. But still, didnt get lucky.
> 
> Supporting documents from your sponsor would also make an impact on your application.. Make sure its complete.. I probably got over confident i could go back.. Lolzz
> Ei... Dont let these things affect you bec not all 2nd timers gets denied, probably just me


Thank youu! That's actually my biggest concern -how i can convince immi that I'm coming back aside from the roundtrip plane ticket (i know its lame but i bought it last oct 2012 pa) So I thought of lodging the fiancé visa together with TV. I know it's Lame but im thinking because i should be in Phils when the CO start processing my Fiiance Visa. sorry if I'm so makulit. I just wanna be with him again this Aug. :,(


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> Thank youu! That's actually my biggest concern -how i can convince immi that I'm coming back aside from the roundtrip plane ticket (i know its lame but i bought it last oct 2012 pa) So I thought of lodging the fiancé visa together with TV. I know it's Lame but im thinking because i should be in Phils when the CO start processing my Fiiance Visa. sorry if I'm so makulit. I just wanna be with him again this Aug. :,(


I think the fact that your lodging ur TV together with your Fiance Visa is a proof that you would have to go back here for the decision.. Lolzz
Hey, dont worry too much.. Everything should be alright.. Your TV would be approved bec i think thats what others do to be with their loved one while waiting for the Fiance Visa 
Gudluck! Happy Trip!


----------



## superfly

amie27 said:


> I think the fact that your lodging ur TV together with your Fiance Visa is a proof that you would have to go back here for the decision.. Lolzz
> Hey, dont worry too much.. Everything should be alright.. Your TV would be approved bec i think thats what others do to be with their loved one while waiting for the Fiance Visa
> Gudluck! Happy Trip!


Thank you for those kind words.  That's it ill lodge them together. I just need to wait for my Cenomar and fiancé's Form 80. I hope our docs and evidences are enough for my fiancé visa to be approved. We are still researching on other evidences we can submit. Thanks Ms.amie27! I hope your visa gets granted soon!


----------



## abc

bloojet said:


> hi guys!! need your expertise in choosing a cheap airline from SG goin to adelaide.. i would really appreciate any info regarding this.. btw, i just received my granted visa.. really excited here.. hehehe


Scoot airlines is cheaper. I fly scoot twice to brissy and its cheaper


----------



## abc

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


Congrats in advance iduno


----------



## abc

superfly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here. Would you guys recommend lodging tourist visa and fiancé visa together?
> 
> Also, another thing from what I've read here is it really possible that when you had a visa granted before you can still be denied when you re-apply again? Thanks!


Yes you can apply both visa in the same time. I had been 3x tourist here and in my 3rd time we lodged tv and partner visa at the same time .


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking? 
Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## ikihajimaru

congrats Iduno! good thing that there is still good news...

keeping my fingers crossed! today is my 6th month from the time of application....
hoping a news will come by... terribly exhausted from waiting.. its very frustrating for my husband and I.


----------



## wewen

Whiten5arc said:


> I would like to receive any feedback or experience from anyone who has dealt with applying a visa from the Philippines.


Ehemm.... im applying for a 300 visa.... they asked additonal documents 3months ago... submitted it... Till now no hear from the immis.... nearly 6months of waiting.. as u can see in my timeline... Hope itll granted soon..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking?
> Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Once again I said this only applied to visa 300, the fiancée visa. NOT 309


----------



## Aussieboy07

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking?
> Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


I you are going to quote me please do it correctly as from previous post below you will see no mention of visa 309. In actual fact it said that visa 309 can not be capped. My post was about visa 300, please read things properly so as not to create further stress to yourself or others

Please note however that every year the Australian Government sets the
overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has
a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and
within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels.

The department currently receives more applications than there are places
available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that
there will be some increase in processing times for these visas and so,
whilst an application may have no further outstanding processing
requirements the visa cannot however be finalised as we need to manage
program and planning levels in the order of the date of lodgement.

I suggest you use the link below from the immigration departments website to learn about capping and cueing
Family Stream
Capping and Queuing
But in short
Partner category visas:
•Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped. 
•Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.
If use the link you will realize that program and planning relates to capping


----------



## Aussieboy07

abc said:


> Scoot airlines is cheaper. I fly scoot twice to brissy and its cheaper


Hi ABC
Please advise with Scoot do you do a stopover in Singapore (how long), how much baggage allowance do you get? What sort of prices have you been getting?


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking?
> Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Sorry its form 815 and yes its a medical follow up once she gets to Oz.


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi ABC
> Please advise with Scoot do you do a stopover in Singapore (how long), how much baggage allowance do you get? What sort of prices have you been getting?


Hi aussueboy07.The only thing is it has 10 hours stop over in Singapore and i forgot how much baggage allowance lol.Its around 250-300 aud .I'll try to find old ticket and ill post it again here...


----------



## iduno

To all those waiting for a 309 visa from Manila.
The wait is terrible and its such a relief to get confirmation that the visa will be issued.
We didn't get any notification on who the CO was until the 6th of June and then it was only to fill in a form 815 and email back to the Manila CO.
I have no idea why it happened this way,maybe it was because my wife will not be able to make any claims on the Australian taxpayer and there are no children involved or that she has a sister who has been in Australia for 6 years.
All the best to all of you and I will keep following this site in the future.


----------



## Aussieboy07

abc said:


> Hi aussueboy07.The only thing is it has 10 hours stop over in Singapore and i forgot how much baggage allowance lol.Its around 250-300 aud .I'll try to find old ticket and ill post it again here...


thanks ABC, I am seeing $516 one way from manila to Brisbane but I am looking at full service airlines ie Meal and 30 kilos baggage


----------



## CollegeGirl

wewen said:


> Ehemm.... im applying for a 300 visa.... they asked additonal documents 3months ago... submitted it... Till now no hear from the immis.... nearly 6months of waiting.. as u can see in my timeline... Hope itll granted soon..


Unfortunately, wewen, this guy you were responding to was just a (sneaky!) spammer. If you look at the text he posted, and then look at the first post in this thread, you'll see he just stole it from there. Then he added pictures from a computer sales site. He's been banned now.


----------



## tresha0206

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking?
> Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Hi all,

Yes it maybe true that July is lucky month for some.
I called embassy third week of May to inquire the update of my application . 
Well so far Global health process Jan 15 . Had some backlog. They said it depends on each case however i'm happy because they received my medical Jan 21. I'm not worrying now that they forgot my medical  
Have patience and good luck to all.


----------



## Teedo

I've finally done my signature....
How are you guys getting detailed updates? I've asked for an update twice now and both times they replied saying that it's being worked on and if the case officer needs anymore information then they will ask for it.


----------



## Teedo

tresha0206 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes it maybe true that July is lucky month for some.
> I called embassy third week of May to inquire the update of my application .
> Well so far Global health process Jan 15 . Had some backlog. They said it depends on each case however i'm happy because they received my medical Jan 21. I'm not worrying now that they forgot my medical
> Have patience and good luck to all.


That's great to know tresha, maybe they are just waiting on the health exams. Ours was done on feb 2nd/3rd so it should be coming up soon as well


----------



## Aussieboy07

Teedo said:


> I've finally done my signature....
> How are you guys getting detailed updates? I've asked for an update twice now and both times they replied saying that it's being worked on and if the case officer needs anymore information then they will ask for it.


Hey Teedo
Well done with the signature block, Mainly you just get the standard response like you especially in the arly stages of the application process but my last email was not even responded to. this just happens


----------



## wewen

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately, wewen, this guy you were responding to was just a (sneaky!) spammer. If you look at the text he posted, and then look at the first post in this thread, you'll see he just stole it from there. Then he added pictures from a computer sales site. He's been banned now.


Gosh... thanks a lot college girl... id never really noticed... anyway, thanks for a warning.. be very careful next time..


----------



## CollegeGirl

wewen said:


> Gosh... thanks a lot college girl... id never really noticed... anyway, thanks for a warning.. be very careful next time..


No worries! He was a particularly tricky one.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey Teedo
> Well done with the signature block, Mainly you just get the standard response like you especially in the arly stages of the application process but my last email was not even responded to. this just happens


Hi Teedo,Aussiboy,

Same thing I experienced. So I try to call them even I don't know my case officer. Tue & Thursday 2-4pm only thats the recorded call that you can have chance to talk in case officer. You can call them in other days & other # too but it's P32/ minute. Maybe I'm lucky that day the the one who answer seems so nice and very kind too  .


----------



## wewen

CollegeGirl said:


> No worries! He was a particularly tricky one.


Anyways, y is that my timeline has a red X whilst urs hasnt?


----------



## CollegeGirl

When you update your timeline, it says to tick the box when you've completed that item. When you tick that box, the X becomes a green check.


----------



## wewen

CollegeGirl said:


> No worries! He was a particularly tricky one.


College girl, y is that my timeline has a red X whilst the other hasnt..


----------



## wewen

CollegeGirl said:


> When you update your timeline, it says to tick the box when you've completed that item. When you tick that box, the X becomes a green check.


ok... thank u very much... so pleased to learnd


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey CG
Nice to see you visiting, also it is nice to see others doing their timelines. I often wonder if people go to the top of the page in black were it says timelines, where you can search by Manila and the visa type to check on the progress. 
Like Iduno we look forward to July for our visas to be finalized. I recall in sept/oct 2012 how every Friday at least 3 or 4 would be approved. I am expecting come July there will be an avalanche of approvals/finalized according to order eg Me first haha


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> thanks ABC, I am seeing $516 one way from manila to Brisbane but I am looking at full service airlines ie Meal and 30 kilos baggage


Hi Aussieboy,

I paid less than$500 for mine from Cebu-Manila-Melbourne-Sydney via Philippine Airlines plus theres was no baggage allowance meaning I was allowed over the required baggage allowance since I am a first time migrant. Maybe it was a promo fare or something but I booked my ticket 3 weeks before flying. You might wanna consider PAL.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm always reading, Aussieboy (since you asked me to), it's just often what I was going to say has already been said, or it's Philippines-specific info where I don't know enough to add to the conversation.  You guys are doing great in here!


----------



## iduno

CFO Seminar days.
Does anyone know what days the seminars are for Australia.
On the CFO web site first page says for immigrants, 60 slots 2pm to 4pm Tuesday and Fridays.
When you go to the Spouse link is says 15 slots 2pm to 5pm Monday and Thursday.
I'm confused again by the Philippines Bureaucracy......


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> CFO Seminar days.
> Does anyone know what days the seminars are for Australia.
> On the CFO web site first page says for immigrants, 60 slots 2pm to 4pm Tuesday and Fridays.
> When you go to the Spouse link is says 15 slots 2pm to 5pm Monday and Thursday.
> I'm confused again by the Philippines Bureaucracy......


They only hav 15 slots per session and you have to be there early for they wont accept advanced or reservations. Its walk-in and once 15 slots is filled up, u would have to go back nect schedule.. Seminar starts at 2pm but you need to go early to register for the 15 slots allocated, first come first serve


----------



## Aussieboy07

Previously you could do this in Cebu, though someone here said they no longer do it in Cebu, not sure??
My fiancée did the seminar in Cebu 11 months ago and arrived there at 5.30 am to join the queue and was second in line 
Aimee27 is correct there is only 15 slots


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Previously you could do this in Cebu, though someone here said they no longer do it in Cebu, not sure??
> My fiancée did the seminar in Cebu 11 months ago and arrived there at 5.30 am to join the queue and was second in line
> Aimee27 is correct there is only 15 slots


I got mine last january 2013, went there 5:30am.. Lucky i was no 15 or else i wouldve taken another off from work just for the next schedule


----------



## Aussieboy07

Oh Aime
Sounds like you got lucky, was that in manila? I hope everyone here noted your experience.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Oh Aime
> Sounds like you got lucky, was that in manila? I hope everyone here noted your experience.


Yup! This was @ CFO Manila, Quirino Ave Office


----------



## dunan

Hi Cebu time...

Mon n Wed.....12 slots...2 - 5pm..first come first serve...be there at 5-6am or you will miss out.

Lozado building, Osmena blvd..cnr MJ Cuenco Ave. Cebu City (Near Sto.Nino Church)


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> I got mine last january 2013, went there 5:30am.. Lucky i was no 15 or else i wouldve taken another off from work just for the next schedule


Oh we'll ill just have to kick my wife out of bed at 4am and then ill go back to sleep. Hahaha 
Just joking ill go there with her and then go back home to bed


----------



## wewen

amie27 said:


> I got mine last january 2013, went there 5:30am.. Lucky i was no 15 or else i wouldve taken another off from work just for the next schedule


excuse us guys.... peace......... is it possible to take the CFO even the visa not yet been granted? thanks


----------



## danielle_ramon

Yes it is.. My partner has done his but his visa is sill but granted.. He just has to return after the visa grant to get the certificate or something like that


----------



## amie27

wewen said:


> excuse us guys.... peace......... is it possible to take the CFO even the visa not yet been granted? thanks


I have to take that CFO as part of the requirement when i got my lastname to my husbands surname on my passport..
Once visa gets approved, have to show them my certificate then they will attach a sticker or something on my passport that the immigration at the airport would require..


----------



## sugarstoned

wewen said:


> excuse us guys.... peace......... is it possible to take the CFO even the visa not yet been granted? thanks


I took my CFO seminar 2 years before I submitted my visa application


----------



## Aussieboy07

My fiancée did the seminar the day before she submitted the visa application at the VIA in Cebu. Just now need to get the certificate attached as Aimee said. Vaguely remember someone saying something about this might be changing due to the introduction of different type of passport but for now I am going with the need to get a certificate


----------



## Aussieboy07

My fiancée did the seminar the day before she submitted the visa application at the VIA in Cebu. Just now need to get the certificate attached as Aimee said. Vaguely remember someone saying something about this might be changing due to the introduction of different type of passport but for now I am going with the need to get a certificate


----------



## dunan

I did the seminar because I had to get passport in married name...if you think its a pain doing the CFO wait till you line up at DFA with over 300 waiting at dawn...The trick is take a young child with you n tell the guard that both of you r applying together, this will get you thru ahead of the others....


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> I did the seminar because I had to get passport in married name...if you think its a pain doing the CFO wait till you line up at DFA with over 300 waiting at dawn...The trick is take a young child with you n tell the guard that both of you r applying together, this will get you thru ahead of the others....


Hi dunan,
How is your visa going, sorted out the court transcript ?


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me po,

We are planning to get married in Davao, Philippines. I want to meet the 9 month requirement of being married, and allow some time to submit our further visa for PR. How much time should I allow between our wedding and the expiry of the PMV visa? Thanks!


----------



## dunan

No haven't heard back but we did email CO n attached correspondence n request for payment from atty etc.....the wifes a mess as everything was legal n above board n this fraud issue comes up without explanation....
On the bright side they have changed the 309 to 100 so she gets her Perm Residency....if we get outta Hotel California...


----------



## kirtinchelsea

yes wewen just present your marriage certificate and your passposrt at cfo office..then if your visa granted you will come back in cfo office for the sticker on your passport


----------



## Marianina

dunan said:


> No haven't heard back but we did email CO n attached correspondence n request for payment from atty etc.....the wifes a mess as everything was legal n above board n this fraud issue comes up without explanation....
> On the bright side they have changed the 309 to 100 so she gets her Perm Residency....if we get outta Hotel California...


I sincerely comisserate with you. The last thing you need now is a hitch like this. I do hope and pray it gets resolved asap so your 100 can finally be granted.


----------



## CollegeGirl

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me po,
> 
> We are planning to get married in Davao, Philippines. I want to meet the 9 month requirement of being married, and allow some time to submit our further visa for PR. How much time should I allow between our wedding and the expiry of the PMV visa? Thanks!


Once your PMV 300 is granted, you will have nine months from your PMV 300 visa grant date to marry and to submit your application for your 820 visa. Note that the 820 is NOT a permanent residency visa... you will be eligible to apply for that two years after you apply for the 820.


----------



## wewen

kirtinchelsea said:


> yes wewen just present your marriage certificate and your passposrt at cfo office..then if your visa granted you will come back in cfo office for the sticker on your passport


hi kirs... but we're not married yet..


----------



## kirtinchelsea

as what i understand about cfo u are married first to get the certificate..because if u are married and you want to change your surname cfo certificate needed in the embassy. they asking the cfo certificate and if your visa granted they will check if you have the cfo sticker..and you cannot travel in the airplane if you dont have the sticker in your passport...


----------



## wewen

kirtinchelsea said:


> as what i understand about cfo u are married first to get the certificate..because if u are married and you want to change your surname cfo certificate needed in the embassy. they asking the cfo certificate and if your visa granted they will check if you have the cfo sticker..and you cannot travel in the airplane if you dont have the sticker in your passport...


ah... ok, i see. thank u


----------



## Marianina

kirtinchelsea said:


> as what i understand about cfo u are married first to get the certificate..because if u are married and you want to change your surname cfo certificate needed in the embassy. they asking the cfo certificate and if your visa granted they will check if you have the cfo sticker..and you cannot travel in the airplane if you dont have the sticker in your passport...


Being on a PMV 300, wewen does not have to be married to get a CFO cert, kirtinchelsea. She will still be given a certificate upon compliance with all requirements.


----------



## Marianina

wewen said:


> excuse us guys.... peace......... is it possible to take the CFO even the visa not yet been granted? thanks


Yes wewen, it is possible to take the CFO seminar even without a visa grant. You will just have to go back to them once you receive your grant so they can attach the CFO label onto your passport.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Nina
Very happy to see you posting here again. We also recently had ABC posting here as well. I believe that in July many of us will be granted visas and will need your experience to guide us through to the next step


----------



## Marianina

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Nina
> Very happy to see you posting here again. We also recently had ABC posting here as well. I believe that in July many of us will be granted visas and will need your experience to guide us through to the next step


The pleasure is mine, Aussieboy. Rest assured that even after I get my 820, I will be around to try and lend a hand to anyone in need.


----------



## dunan

OK surprise surprise...Manila is open today n we got a follow up email accepting our explaination but still NEED A SENIOR OFFICER to give his approval...lol

so just thinking...our annulment was all above board yet they asked for court transcipts for a trial where the ex hubby never even contested cos after 14 years he had a brand new family on the go...SO...is it the presiding judge has been involved in a few scamy annulments n his name on my wife's papers raises suspicion???????


It sure is more fun in the Philippines...guilty until proven innocent...


----------



## dunan

HAHAHA.....did a google search just now n guess what....the judge has a long history of total corruption yet still holds his job.....so when his name plus his cohorts appeared on our annulment papers got immi suspicious...like the immi atty here in Cebu....they just move them on with zero charges........THE CLANS here r the Philippines n nothing anyone can do about it unless the people decide too....unfortunately the crab mentality rules...lol


----------



## superfly

Hi everyone,

Is the the "green" nbi enough for police clearance? also, is it ok that the purpose states: for AU Visa Application? do I need to get a new one that indicates: For travel. 

Thanks!


----------



## gnasher

*Newbie*

Hi forum guys and girls

Just wanted to jump on and say hi,
Give you a little history
My fiancé and i lodged our visa application (300) 5th December 2012.
We have had some initial contact from visa office in regards to sending Cenomar (e-version) and NBI during march and April
Seems now we are in the waiting game like the rest of you.
We have not yet been given any details for getting medical done so have not completed that yet.
We have not received a email specifically stating we have a CO, but the same person from visa office is requesting info (so maybe they are the one)

Thankfully my work lets me spend much time in Philippines
but being away even for just a few weeks hurts just as much


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi there, we also lodged an application for PMV 300 on December 18 2012.. The medicals were requested in jan and they took 4 months for the results? I find it strange you haven't been asked for them yet?


----------



## dunan

Hi Gnasher..sounds strange...when we got confirmation letter we were asked for NSO docs direct from them plus where to go for medicals..


----------



## amie27

from what i understood, the medical request should be attached with acknowledgement letter together with the request of NSO documents..


----------



## gnasher

hmmmm,
just went back and reviewed emails.
they sent a txt message to fiancé ack receipt of application

Visa processing officer then sent an email 14 Feb saying thanks for application, and please send the following:
Applicant
NSO docs
Birth certificate (original)
Cenomar

Health & Character
NBI

There was nothing in this letter asking for medical, or details so as to reply

Same visa processing officer IMMI then sent followup email 8 April requesting we hurry up and send Cenomar (because we originally posted and didnt e-submit) 

so nothing about medical so far 

I sent email yesterday asking if everything is in order and status.


----------



## danielle_ramon

Is the health check the medical maybe?


----------



## CollegeGirl

gnasher said:


> hmmmm,
> just went back and reviewed emails.
> they sent a txt message to fiancé ack receipt of application
> 
> Visa processing officer then sent an email 14 Feb saying thanks for application, and please send the following:
> Applicant
> NSO docs
> Birth certificate (original)
> Cenomar
> 
> Health & Character
> NBI
> 
> There was nothing in this letter asking for medical, or details so as to reply
> 
> Same visa processing officer IMMI then sent followup email 8 April requesting we hurry up and send Cenomar (because we originally posted and didnt e-submit)
> 
> so nothing about medical so far
> 
> I sent email yesterday asking if everything is in order and status.


You said "Health & Character" - did that perhaps say "Health & Character Checks?" A medical is the same thing as a "health check."


----------



## CollegeGirl

So they've already been waiting on your medicals for four months now... I'd be getting those done quick!


----------



## danielle_ramon

Yes I think that you should get them done ASAP..

Like
I said we lodged after you in Manila and ours is in the final stages but our medicals just took 4 months for the results due to the backlog!


----------



## gnasher

Thanks for your responses

Believe me i want them done fast also

the extract from the email was only

HEALTH & CHARACTER 
 National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) certificate for the applicant – must be marked “Valid 
for Travel Abroad”, original copy and with thumb mark and dry seal.


----------



## dunan

isn't valid for travel a CFO doc? can't remember now....plus request for medicals tells you what hospital the embassy wants you to go to....

where in phil are you? we r in Cebu..

ok..it is a NBI thing....


----------



## gnasher

Ok, 
small update.. just received a response from the good guys and girls at the office
they are waiting on our medical outcome..
Seems they didnt send the medical referral letter (we were trying to be patient) and since they didnt original attach looks like it is mad scramble time.
I hope that doesnt mean another 4 months of waiting

We are in Manila, nearby to Cubao


----------



## Salpakan

When you guys submitted your applicatiosn didn't you include NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR? Why do immi officers ask you to submit again? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## gnasher

Hi Salpakan
Yes we submitted those in the original application (actually forgot cenomar) but i think it was photocopy only for the other 2 (with notary)
I believe they change the requirement in January that needed original copy of birth and NBI.
anyways, didnt want to argue with them, we submit to comply


----------



## dunan

We submitted all orig docs but the new policy is they want NSO to send it directly to embassy....they give you 2 choices to get these docs n there is of course a charge....


----------



## gnasher

I think that policy also started 1st January


----------



## gnasher

An update, 
after emailing the visa office last night in manila, i got a response from them containing the HAP ID required for the medical. i still dont have the letters required since they did not send ack email.. 
Have sent another email today requesting the same.

progress, but equally frustrating


----------



## superfly

*Nbi*



gnasher said:


> Thanks for your responses
> 
> Believe me i want them done fast also
> 
> the extract from the email was only
> 
> HEALTH & CHARACTER
>  National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) certificate for the applicant - must be marked "Valid
> for Travel Abroad", original copy and with thumb mark and dry seal.


Oh no, this is my dilemma on my NBI cause mine indicates Visa Australia not Travel for abroad. But it's the green one that's meant for travel abroad.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh man... how awful that they forgot to send it! I hope you get this worked out quickly, gnasher!


----------



## abc

superfly said:


> Oh no, this is my dilemma on my NBI cause mine indicates Visa Australia not Travel for abroad. But it's the green one that's meant for travel abroad.


Much better if you get travel abroad.


----------



## sugarstoned

gnasher said:


> An update,
> after emailing the visa office last night in manila, i got a response from them containing the HAP ID required for the medical. i still dont have the letters required since they did not send ack email..
> Have sent another email today requesting the same.
> 
> progress, but equally frustrating


If i remember correctly I didnt need any emails from immi when I took my medicals. I only needed my app code/number when filling up medical forms and of course passport pics.

Good luck to you!


----------



## sugarstoned

gnasher said:


> I think that policy also started 1st January


I submitted my application last year and my Cenomar/Birth Certs werent accepted because they want the documents coming from NSO. I am sure that policy has been around since last year.


----------



## Aussieboy07

superfly said:


> Oh no, this is my dilemma on my NBI cause mine indicates Visa Australia not Travel for abroad. But it's the green one that's meant for travel abroad.


If it says travel to Australia, it is fine to use. I know a few people including myself that had visa to Australia


----------



## Aussieboy07

sugarfly though in saying that if they have specifically sent you an email requesting travel abroad, I would go and get it. In the meantime you could submit the travel to Australia visa or email your CO and ask if travel to Australia will be accepted. Sadly sometimes there is no right or wrong way


----------



## wishful

Happy Independence Day!!! Had a short program earlier at Federation Square


----------



## Marianina

Aussieboy07 said:


> If it says travel to Australia, it is fine to use. I know a few people including myself that had visa to Australia


I second that, Aussieboy. My NBI Clearance was on green security paper and also had *Visa Australia* as purpose. I was not asked to have it re-done. Besides, I honestly do not think that the NBI's parameters for a record check would be any different if the purpose were *Travel to Australia*.


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> An update,
> after emailing the visa office last night in manila, i got a response from them containing the HAP ID required for the medical. i still dont have the letters required since they did not send ack email..
> Have sent another email today requesting the same.
> 
> progress, but equally frustrating


Hi gnasher,
I remember I called St Luke to double check what requirements I should bring for medical check up. Through phone I told them my HAP ID only and they access my medical request.If you are in Manila, You can call them if you need to bring the letter or not. 02 5210020. You need to register online in their website too and print their confirmation.. I had medical last Jan 21, and the result took long because of backlog.... Anyway its ok now


----------



## tresha0206

Salpakan said:


> When you guys submitted your applicatiosn didn't you include NSO birth certificate and CENOMAR? Why do immi officers ask you to submit again? Just curious. Thanks.


Hi ,

I submittted all the Birth Cert,Marriage Cert signed by JP,
Still they request to receive the original documents including Cenomar from NSO send directly to embassy, i think for further checking. Actually I request NSO online two times since the record is late.We got married in Australia and Reported it to Phil embassy.

Good luck


----------



## superfly

*Nbi*



Marianina said:


> I second that, Aussieboy. My NBI Clearance was on green security paper and also had *Visa Australia* as purpose. I was not asked to have it re-done. Besides, I honestly do not think that the NBI's parameters for a record check would be any different if the purpose were *Travel to Australia*.


Hi Marianna and Aussieboy,

Thanks for the replies. I guess I just have to wait. I still got a long way to go. I wish I had discovered this forum ahead so I could have asked what purpose to write on my green-paper-NBI. It took me 15 days to get my clearance cause of my common name moreover, has a hit. I hope police clearance is not as tedious as NBI clearance.

Anyone scheduled to lodge their papers this June @ makati Via Center?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes Superfly
Waiting is the preferred sport recommended by all Embassy CO's. It is a very unique sport in that you can do it alone or join a team such as this forum to share in your triumphs and losses. There are no particular rules to this sport called waiting and it is very adaptable to the needs of the player. Me for instance play the "watching the grass grow version" as it is much quicker than getting a visa. IDuno has taken to starting a close email relationship with Ethol (Embassy computers automated response). Marianna plays the waiting game with positive thoughts and prayers.
Just remember the game of waiting is easier when shared, so good luck. And for any Aussie guy currently in PH, I am going to have a T-Bone steak and a XXXX, I had to find a positive in being here without my Fiancee


----------



## superfly

Thanks Aussieboy
Yeah I have to endure the pain of waiting. I was calling VIA Center and ask about payment method then the ans machine said it's holiday here in Phils. I've read on the booklet that my fiance can pay in Sydney. Instead of sending me the money. 

Now that you mentioned steak I miss Hurricanes and Nandos BBQ Ribs. Also Messina Gelato Ice Cream. Waaaaah! I hope all of us get our visa soon so we can all be re-united with our partners.


----------



## gnasher

Thanks Tresha
I was going to call them tomorrow since it is independence day today (Happy Independence Day) Reading the different info, i figured that the HAP ID is all that is needed, but that phone call will confirm.
Just to be sure i requested them to resend the letters..
Always hard to tell with these departments, but they are responding (visa office) so i remain hopeful


----------



## Aussieboy07

sugarstoned said:


> I submitted my application last year and my Cenomar/Birth Certs werent accepted because they want the documents coming from NSO. I am sure that policy has been around since last year.


It was the same in August 2012, when we first applied


----------



## Aussieboy07

superfly said:


> Thanks Aussieboy
> Yeah I have to endure the pain of waiting. I was calling VIA Center and ask about payment method then the ans machine said it's holiday here in Phils. I've read on the booklet that my fiance can pay in Sydney. Instead of sending me the money.
> 
> Now that you mentioned steak I miss Hurricanes and Nandos BBQ Ribs. Also Messina Gelato Ice Cream. Waaaaah! I hope all of us get our visa soon so we can all be re-united with our partners.


Yes it is quicker if your hubby pays in Sydney using a card (ie like visa) and then they email him the receipt which he emails you to include in your application. it is also safer for the money


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> It was the same in August 2012, when we first applied


Hi Aussi Boy,

Just a liitle info to share, I saw your applying 300 visa.I think your gf should renew her NBI clearance now. The NBI clearance in Phil is good for 1 year only. When I was in Australia last year i request for police clearance in Phil embassy took long tooand cost more because they will send the form and i fill up w/ assistance of aussi local police and post to Philippines and need to send again to Australia . So what I did is apply again personally NBI when i return to PH


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> Thanks Tresha
> I was going to call them tomorrow since it is independence day today (Happy Independence Day) Reading the different info, i figured that the HAP ID is all that is needed, but that phone call will confirm.
> Just to be sure i requested them to resend the letters..
> Always hard to tell with these departments, but they are responding (visa office) so i remain hopeful


Hi Gnasher,

Don't worry I think you can request your CO to help you request Global Health Australia to prioritize your medical result. You can also call the embassy Tuesday & Thursday 2-4pm if you need quick response. It's a recorded call that can have chance talk to CO. im not sure if i can post here the #  but you can search online.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*thanks*



tresha0206 said:


> Hi Aussi Boy,
> 
> Just a liitle info to share, I saw your applying 300 visa.I think your gf should renew her NBI clearance now. The NBI clearance in Phil is good for 1 year only. When I was in Australia last year i request for police clearance in Phil embassy took long tooand cost more because they will send the form and i fill up w/ assistance of aussi local police and post to Philippines and need to send again to Australia . So what I did is apply again personally NBI when i return to PH


Thanks for the advice
I have it covered (ie: I know), my fiancée is in PH and has it all under control. Though thanks for sharing, this is what this thread is about
Cheers AB


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> It was the same in August 2012, when we first applied


Hi, juz to share, i also submitted original NSO Certs when i lodged the application but so far, my CO have not requested any yet.. I did pro actively resubmitted my CENOMAR (although i already have one when we lodged the application) via NSO directly, and so far, no news if they would still require me to ReDo my other NSOs
Our application is going on its 4th month this coming 19-Jun

NBI submitted has purpose for VISA AUSTRALIA (color green-ABROAD)

=( Still Waiting...


----------



## gnasher

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Gnasher,
> 
> Don't worry I think you can request your CO to help you request Global Health Australia to prioritize your medical result. You can also call the embassy Tuesday & Thursday 2-4pm if you need quick response. It's a recorded call that can have chance talk to CO. im not sure if i can post here the #  but you can search online.


Thanks Tresha

Just to share, i called SLEC today
All that is required is to fill out the registration form using the HAP id
The medical invitation letter not required.

Thanks for the tip on calling CO and asking if they can prioritize. I was planning on doing that already once we completed the examination. Hopefully all goes more smoothly now 

All the best


----------



## AJD82

Hi Everyone,
I'm pretty new to this website and just like everyone else, I have applied for PMV 300, was granted last year Sept 26 and just two days ago (June 11,2013), Took 3 weeks after I lodged my Temporary Visa Subclass 820 has been granted, If anyone needs some info's and help if they're still on the process or planning to. Just msg me.  Cheers!


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> Thanks Tresha
> 
> Just to share, i called SLEC today
> All that is required is to fill out the registration form using the HAP id
> The medical invitation letter not required.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on calling CO and asking if they can prioritize. I was planning on doing that already once we completed the examination. Hopefully all goes more smoothly now
> 
> All the best


Ok, good luck fill up the online application form and come early and drink lots of water to avoid 1-2 weeks delay of medical


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> Thanks Tresha
> 
> Just to share, i called SLEC today
> All that is required is to fill out the registration form using the HAP id
> The medical invitation letter not required.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on calling CO and asking if they can prioritize. I was planning on doing that already once we completed the examination. Hopefully all goes more smoothly now
> 
> All the best


Ok, good luck fill up the online application form and come early and drink lots of water to avoid 1-2 weeks delay of medical


----------



## dunan

Better still..drink a bottle of Tuba n the whole medical will confuse everyone.....lol..


----------



## toochling

*PMV Application*

We are still working on our documents regarding the Prospective Marriage visa, we are now gathering all our evidences (bill statements, messages, chats etc) but I just have the ff questions:

-Do we still need to translate our Facebook messages to English since we sometimes talk in our own language there?

-We are just taking a screenshot of our chats on Facebook and paste in on MS Word, would that be okay? Or better if we just type it down to save up space on our application?

-My partner and I have only been apart for 4 months, arrived here in Australia Feb 2013, we have been in a 3 year relationship before I left the Philippines, we are engaged already. My question is, do I still need to print out every messages that we have esp on Facebook ever since 2010? or just the 4 months separation? We have 44k messages on Facebook, can you imagine! )

-Since I am in Australia, do I use the Statutory Declaration form for my statement of relationship or I can just write it on plain paper? Do we still need any stat dec from family and friends? How about my partner's statement of relationship? What format do we use?

-The checklist in Manila stated something about the single status certificate from sponsor, can I just ask for CENOMAR from NSO since I am here in Australia?

-Is it possible to be granted a visa lodging in the Philippines ASAP? I know we need to patient but I just can't wait to be with my partner, this is the first time we've ever been apart. 

I would really really appreciate your help on this. If anyone could assist me it would be of really really great help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AJD82

toochling said:


> We are still working on our documents regarding the Prospective Marriage visa, we are now gathering all our evidences (bill statements, messages, chats etc) but I just have the ff questions:
> 
> -Do we still need to translate our Facebook messages to English since we sometimes talk in our own language there?
> 
> -We are just taking a screenshot of our chats on Facebook and paste in on MS Word, would that be okay? Or better if we just type it down to save up space on our application?
> 
> -My partner and I have only been apart for 4 months, arrived here in Australia Feb 2013, we have been in a 3 year relationship before I left the Philippines, we are engaged already. My question is, do I still need to print out every messages that we have esp on Facebook ever since 2010? or just the 4 months separation? We have 44k messages on Facebook, can you imagine! )
> 
> -Since I am in Australia, do I use the Statutory Declaration form for my statement of relationship or I can just write it on plain paper? Do we still need any stat dec from family and friends? How about my partner's statement of relationship? What format do we use?
> 
> -The checklist in Manila stated something about the single status certificate from sponsor, can I just ask for CENOMAR from NSO since I am here in Australia?
> 
> -Is it possible to be granted a visa lodging in the Philippines ASAP? I know we need to patient but I just can't wait to be with my partner, this is the first time we've ever been apart.
> 
> I would really really appreciate your help on this. If anyone could assist me it would be of really really great help. Thank you in advance.


Hi,

Accdg to the immi.gov.au, documents should be translated to english but I am not really sure if that cover emails, chat or texts. But with regards to your other queries I can add some input to it.

-Don't print out all the messages. Your case officer will not bother reading it anyway, just choose some normal conversations you two have, at least one email, phone calls, letters, chat history, video conferencing from each month starting 2010.

- You can also just write on your own relationship statement, or have it print out but must be signed and dated of course.
- Two statutory declarations from your family or friends (australian citizens) 
- and your partner can write her own Statement of Relationship as well in a business letter format. I address mine to:

Principal Migration Officer
Immigration Section 
Australian Embassy 
Manila Philippines

If you're an Australian citizen, you need to provide a Certified Copy of Single Status Certificate from your registry. If Filipino, CENOMAR but get it from ecensus online and have it addressed to Australian Embassy.

Normal processing for PMV is minimum of 5 months - 12 months but it is case to case basis anyway. If you lodge your application with complete documents and no further request of documents from your CO, you can always follow up your application after 3 months of lodgement. I know some people got theirs in just 3 month period. Goodluck and hope this helps. If you need the list of requirements, I can forward it to you. 

Cheers,
Aj


----------



## ozjen

hi everyone.

i am here now in australia on a 3 months tourist visa (no further stay condition). i will be back to the Philippines on the 28th of June and will be applying for a PMV but i have so many questions and i hope you can help me:

1. form 47SP question #58 when did we commit to a shared life together... - does that mean the date we start living together or the date when we are engaged?

2. can I apply for a tourist visa while the PMV is being processed? if yes, should i wait first to have a CO assigned? or can i just apply for it together with my PMV application stating that i have applied for a PMV but since it will take time to be processed then i will tell them that i need to travel to Australia to be with my partner while waiting?

3. did i need to print all the communications we had when we were apart because i have 50 pages of the screenshot of our chats.

4. should i submit the NBI together with my application requirements or should i wait for them to advise when to get it?

5. will they request for any original documents from my Aussie partner or the ctc of the documents will be necessary? 

6. how much in Php is the PMV application charge? because the Phil website only specifies fee for subclass 309 and 100 

7. pls give me some insights regarding capping of PMV in the Phils? do you have any idea on the volume/number of applicants they are granting visa each year? is july 1 the time they will be granting visas again? really confused about this capping idea.

8. is it ok if i will not include my mother and brother as my dependants but will just apply for them being my dependents when i am already permanent in Aus? cannot do it now because i have no evidence of their dependency on me, but i will start helping them when i start working in Aus

will gladly appreciate if anyone can answer me.. i am now in the process of completing the required documents and will book our wedding tomorrow with the celebrant.

thanks


----------



## AJD82

ozjen said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> i am here now in australia on a 3 months tourist visa (no further stay condition). i will be back to the Philippines on the 28th of June and will be applying for a PMV but i have so many questions and i hope you can help me:
> 
> 1. form 47SP question #58 when did we commit to a shared life together... - does that mean the date we start living together or the date when we are engaged?
> 
> 2. can I apply for a tourist visa while the PMV is being processed? if yes, should i wait first to have a CO assigned? or can i just apply for it together with my PMV application stating that i have applied for a PMV but since it will take time to be processed then i will tell them that i need to travel to Australia to be with my partner while waiting?
> 
> 3. did i need to print all the communications we had when we were apart because i have 50 pages of the screenshot of our chats.
> 
> 4. should i submit the NBI together with my application requirements or should i wait for them to advise when to get it?
> 
> 5. will they request for any original documents from my Aussie partner or the ctc of the documents will be necessary?
> 
> 6. how much in Php is the PMV application charge? because the Phil website only specifies fee for subclass 309 and 100
> 
> 7. pls give me some insights regarding capping of PMV in the Phils? do you have any idea on the volume/number of applicants they are granting visa each year? is july 1 the time they will be granting visas again? really confused about this capping idea.
> 
> 8. is it ok if i will not include my mother and brother as my dependants but will just apply for them being my dependents when i am already permanent in Aus? cannot do it now because i have no evidence of their dependency on me, but i will start helping them when i start working in Aus
> 
> will gladly appreciate if anyone can answer me.. i am now in the process of completing the required documents and will book our wedding tomorrow with the celebrant.
> 
> thanks


OzJen,

I'll try my best to answer your questions;

1. Question #58, the date when you two finally decided to be a serious BF/GF or Partner or Exclusively dating.

2. Yes you can apply for TV while your PMV is being processed. Wait for the acknowledgement letter first for your PMV, then lodge your TV afterwards. On your TV intent letter, mention that you would like to be visit Australia again and be with your partner while waiting for your PMV to be finalised.

3. You do not need to print all the chats, emails and texts history, one to two documents per month should be enough.

4. Submit all documents at once, that includes your NBI (travel to Australia with right thumb print).

5. No original documents should be forwarded not unless it is requested by your CO which is usually just your AFP clearance which will be sent back to you anyway. Other than that all documents must be certified copy.

6. PMV Subclass 300 application fee is $2,680, you can get this information from their website. Immi.gov.au

7. Not sure abt this question but here are no specific dates or schedule when immigration grant visa's. It is still depends on when you lodge your application and there is a timeframe for each application. Every applicant is different so it case to case basis.

8. Dependant means if you have children or anyone minor age that is depending on you.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Cheers,

Aj


----------



## ozjen

thanks AJ! it really helps. but will just clarify regarding your answer to my question # 2, does that mean that when they received my PMV application and sent me an acknowledgement letter that they received my application, is that the best time to apply for a TV? or if not, what do you mean by acknowledgement letter? just worried that if i apply for a TV and if i fly to australia and i am not in the Phils when they may ask me for other supporting documents. will they contact me through my mobile phone in the Phils or just through my email? should i wait first for my phone interview, medical and CO assigned before i leave the country? is it ok to apply for a 6 months TV or is there a chance that i may be denied that visa? or is ot adviseable to just apply for another 3 months TV


----------



## ozjen

sorry Aj some of my statements are too long and confusing. will rephrase

what do you mean by acknowledgement letter?

should i wait to have my medical, phone interview and CO assigned before i apply for a TV? if i apply earlier than that, will they accept medical result from Aus even if a lodge my application in the Phils? will they conduct phone interview for my PMV if i am in Australia on a TV and the call will be coming from the Phils?

is AFP required for my sponsor even if i have no dependents coming with me?


----------



## ozjen

**is AFP required from my sponsor even if there is no child under 18 years of age in my application for pmv?


----------



## AJD82

ozjen said:


> thanks AJ! it really helps. but will just clarify regarding your answer to my question # 2, does that mean that when they received my PMV application and sent me an acknowledgement letter that they received my application, is that the best time to apply for a TV? or if not, what do you mean by acknowledgement letter? just worried that if i apply for a TV and if i fly to australia and i am not in the Phils when they may ask me for other supporting documents. will they contact me through my mobile phone in the Phils or just through my email? should i wait first for my phone interview, medical and CO assigned before i leave the country? is it ok to apply for a 6 months TV or is there a chance that i may be denied that visa? or is ot adviseable to just apply for another 3 months TV


Normally when you lodge your application and once received by the embassy, you will receive an acknowledgement letter within 7 business days. If you don't receive any which happens sometimes, call them and follow up if they have receive your application that way you can lodge your next visa. TV takes 1 day -1 month processing but then again, case to case basis. Immigration Department will contact you via email, so make sure you have it listed on the form. Now with regards of phone interview, I think this is just very rare case. They just do it randomly. Once your PMV has been received, you will be informed for your medical shortly. (If I'm not mistaken). You have choices how many months you would like to stay in AU as a visitor visa but it is them to decide if they grant your 6 months request. And as for your query if it will get approved or not, Only the immigration can answer that .


----------



## AJD82

ozjen said:


> sorry Aj some of my statements are too long and confusing. will rephrase
> 
> what do you mean by acknowledgement letter?
> 
> should i wait to have my medical, phone interview and CO assigned before i apply for a TV? if i apply earlier than that, will they accept medical result from Aus even if a lodge my application in the Phils? will they conduct phone interview for my PMV if i am in Australia on a TV and the call will be coming from the Phils?
> 
> is AFP required for my sponsor even if i have no dependents coming with me?


AFP Clearance = NBI, only you need to submit one.


----------



## ozjen

thanks again Aj. will post here as soon as i lodge my pmv application.. have a nice day


----------



## AJD82

Np, goodluck with your application


----------



## superfly

Ozjen:

You can actually submit visitor visa and fiancé visa together. 

Let the officer know your whereabouts. Give your email address and numbers so they know where to contact you. Eitherway you need to lodge the fiance visa outside australia and when they grant your visa you should also be outside australia. 

Ajdownes: 

Statutory declaration is this the form 888? Is this for Prospective Marriage Visa Or Partner Visa? My fiancé asked his cousin and mates but we are just Prospective Marriage visa not Partner Visa.


----------



## AJD82

superfly said:


> Ozjen:
> 
> You can actually submit visitor visa and fiancé visa together.
> 
> Let the officer know your whereabouts. Give your email address and numbers so they know where to contact you. Eitherway you need to lodge the fiance visa outside australia and when they grant your visa you should also be outside australia.
> 
> Ajdownes:
> 
> Statutory declaration is this the form 888? Is this for Prospective Marriage Visa Or Partner Visa? My fiancé asked his cousin and mates but we are just Prospective Marriage visa not Partner Visa.


Superfly:

Yes, my fiancé and I submitted form 888 when applying for PMV. A completed and signed by family and friends. Two from his side (Australian Citizens,With attached copy of ID) And two from mine which are my mother and brother. Mine was a business letter format and was just signed by them. PMV is under a Partner Category Visa Options.

Cheers


----------



## amie27

Recieved a call from my CO today..
No additional docs needed. She said they are just awaiting returns of the documents that i submitted (although i do'nt know what that means.. Lolz) she didnt specifically say its on the Final Stage, but the fact that she said no additional docs needed.. I'm alright with that...

She said the reason why she decided to ring is to answer my recent enquiry about one of my kids currently enrolled here at school. If the VISA gets approved, we have a timeframe to leave the country for AU.. And since 309 is temporary visa, my son can just go back to ph if he wants to continue his studies here bec its like multiple entry visa within the next 2 years.

Hopefully everything should be alright.


----------



## Aussieboy07

toochling said:


> We are still working on our documents regarding the Prospective Marriage visa, we are now gathering all our evidences (bill statements, messages, chats etc) but I just have the ff questions:
> 
> -Do we still need to translate our Facebook messages to English since we sometimes talk in our own language there?
> 
> -We are just taking a screenshot of our chats on Facebook and paste in on MS Word, would that be okay? Or better if we just type it down to save up space on our application?
> 
> -My partner and I have only been apart for 4 months, arrived here in Australia Feb 2013, we have been in a 3 year relationship before I left the Philippines, we are engaged already. My question is, do I still need to print out every messages that we have esp on Facebook ever since 2010? or just the 4 months separation? We have 44k messages on Facebook, can you imagine! )
> 
> -Since I am in Australia, do I use the Statutory Declaration form for my statement of relationship or I can just write it on plain paper? Do we still need any stat dec from family and friends? How about my partner's statement of relationship? What format do we use?
> 
> -The checklist in Manila stated something about the single status certificate from sponsor, can I just ask for CENOMAR from NSO since I am here in Australia?
> 
> -Is it possible to be granted a visa lodging in the Philippines ASAP? I know we need to patient but I just can't wait to be with my partner, this is the first time we've ever been apart.
> 
> I would really really appreciate your help on this. If anyone could assist me it would be of really really great help. Thank you in advance.


Superfly has done a good job in answering your questions
1 everything supplied to the Embassy must be in English or translated to English
2 screenshot are fine if they are in English
3 As superfly said a sample of regular communication is all that is required, demonstrate that you have regular communication but not every communication
4 Just plain paper is fine and since you are in OZ get a JP (Justice of the Peace) to put their stamp on it/witness it
5 Supporting Statements are extremely important from his/your family as well as from both of you. they should include how you met when you met comments about your commitment to each other, . Also good if it is a friend giving the statement to say how long the person has known you and how they witness you as a couple.
6. the single status certificate from sponsor is something that the Australian Assuming he is Australian born) sponsor has to get from birth death and marriages from the age of 18 or from time of divorce
7 how long can you wait? Just look at my signature block


----------



## Marianina

ajdownes said:


> AFP Clearance = NBI, only you need to submit one.


AFP actually stands for Australian Federal Police, and an AFP Clearance is not quite equal to a Philippine NBI (National Bureau of Investigation, for the info of non-Filipinos) Clearance. They are 2 different documents.


----------



## AJD82

Marianina said:


> AFP actually stands for Australian Federal Police, and an AFP Clearance is not quite equal to a Philippine NBI (National Bureau of Investigation, for the info of non-Filipinos) Clearance. They are 2 different documents.


Yeah I am aware what AFP and NBI stands for. What I meant was if applying offshore, it is NBI and if onshore, it is AFP.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*teach old guy new trick*



superfly said:


> Ozjen:
> 
> You can actually submit visitor visa and fiancé visa together.
> 
> Hi Superfly
> 
> I have been on this forum for quite some time and I would love to see a thread (hopefully you will do) detailing how to apply for a tourist visa, whilst applying for visa 300 or 309. My fiancée is offshore and I understand that process, though I would love to learn in detail how to do the tourist visa as well as the fiancée visa.


----------



## amie27

amie27 said:


> Recieved a call from my CO today..
> No additional docs needed. She said they are just awaiting returns of the documents that i submitted (although i do'nt know what that means.. Lolz) she didnt specifically say its on the Final Stage, but the fact that she said no additional docs needed.. I'm alright with that...
> 
> She said the reason why she decided to ring is to answer my recent enquiry about one of my kids currently enrolled here at school. If the VISA gets approved, we have a timeframe to leave the country for AU.. And since 309 is temporary visa, my son can just go back to ph if he wants to continue his studies here bec its like multiple entry visa within the next 2 years.
> 
> Hopefully everything should be alright.


Now im a bit nervous.. 
Hopefully it is a grant.. What are the chances of Spouse Visa Approval or being Denied..
I know they cant deny the right of an australian to be with their wife.. 
I hope all goes well as i had all docs submitted
:-(


----------



## AJD82

amie27 said:


> Now im a bit nervous..
> Hopefully it is a grant.. What are the chances of Spouse Visa Approval or being Denied..
> I know they cant deny the right of an australian to be with their wife..
> I hope all goes well as i had all docs submitted
> :-(


Quit worrying too much, if you are confident enough that you have submitted all the correct informations and papers and relationship is genuine, don't sweat abt it.  Stay positive..


----------



## amie27

ajdownes said:


> Quit worrying too much, if you are confident enough that you have submitted all the correct informations and papers and relationship is genuine, don't sweat abt it.  Stay positive..


THANKS @ajdownes.. Haha.. Think Its bec of waiting too long.. So far this is the longest time we've been apart specially after we got married..
Will kip everybody posted.. Ur right.. 
STAY POSITIVE.. Its not long now..


----------



## Aussieboy07

amie27 said:


> Now im a bit nervous..
> Hopefully it is a grant.. What are the chances of Spouse Visa Approval or being Denied..
> I know they cant deny the right of an australian to be with their wife..
> I hope all goes well as i had all docs submitted
> :-(


Amie
It looks like everything has been approved or will be in your case. You are wrong if you to think that just because someone is married to an Australian they will be approved. Reality is that many are not approved due to individual circumstances


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Amie
> It looks like everything has been approved or will be in your case. You are wrong if you to think that just because someone is married to an Australian they will be approved. Reality is that many are not approved due to individual circumstances


Im aware that there were cases VISA gets denied thats why I was hoping for an APPROVAL.. But I think mostly reasons of visas getting denied is if you have a disease or something, or criminal records or if they are not satisfied that the relationship is genuine.
I know on my part that what we have is real..

I knew it @Aussieboy07.. Its the "waiting" that's why im kinda losing it..Hahaha ..juz kidding


----------



## superfly

Aussieboy07 said:


> superfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozjen:
> 
> You can actually submit visitor visa and fiancé visa together.
> 
> Hi Superfly
> 
> I have been on this forum for quite some time and I would love to see a thread (hopefully you will do) detailing how to apply for a tourist visa, whilst applying for visa 300 or 309. My fiancée is offshore and I understand that process, though I would love to learn in detail how to do the tourist visa as well as the fiancée visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy,
> 
> let's start a thread of visitor visa then. haha.
> 
> I'm actually compiling all these papers in front of me and this moment is driving me nuts. it's so thick: 3 Forms, phone bills every month, 1 screen shot of every month facetime, good thing we don't have that much email conversation because we iMessage and Facetime 24/7.
> 
> Anyway, to help you with your fiance's visitor visa here are my docs:
> 
> 1. my fiance's invitation letter
> 2. his proof of income
> 3. my credit card statement
> 4. my letter to immi officer cause again im bum.
> 5. receipts of our snow gears
> 6. receipts of our holiday house
> 7. my plane ticket (the reason is 'cause i'm a bum i would like to demonstrate that i have a return ticket)
> 8. my fiance's work ID, driver's license, passport
> 
> I hope this helps. =)
> 
> Ms. Amie27,
> 
> Hang in there! You'll be with your love soon! =)
Click to expand...


----------



## superfly

BTW, i printed like 40 photos because I can't decide. i know it's crazy, we got heaps of photos every time we travel. but i'll only sumbit around 15. hahaha. good luck to me. =))

Good luck to all who are still waiting.

=)


----------



## AJD82

Aussieboy07 said:


> superfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozjen:
> 
> You can actually submit visitor visa and fiancé visa together.
> 
> Hi Superfly
> 
> I have been on this forum for quite some time and I would love to see a thread (hopefully you will do) detailing how to apply for a tourist visa, whilst applying for visa 300 or 309. My fiancée is offshore and I understand that process, though I would love to learn in detail how to do the tourist visa as well as the fiancée visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> - APPLICANT PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 300 -
> VISA PAYMENT: $2,680
> 
> List of Requirements:
> 
> 1. Completed and signed/ Form 47SP - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf
> 
> 2. Four (4) passport sized photos. Name of the person on the back of each photograph. (Within 6 months)
> 
> 3. Certified Copy of passport and stamps
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 6. Statement of Relationship - Must be signed and dated.
> 
> - You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including:
> •	How, when and where you first met
> •	How your relationship developed
> •	When you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
> •	Your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
> •	Any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
> •	Your future plans.
> 
> 7. CFO Certificate-seminar when visa is granted
> 
> 8. Medical Receipt - Wait for letter from the Embassy and schedule your medical
> 
> 9. NBI Clearance (travel to Australia with right thumb print)
> 
> 10. Supporting Letters from family and friends of Applicant - must be signed and dated with attached copy of ID.
> 
> 11. Money Receipts
> 
> 12. Photos of couple together with family and friends
> 
> 13. Personal letters, cards, and emails from sponsor
> 
> 14. Any other proof of relationship
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> - SPONSOR PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 300 -
> VISA PAYMENT: $2,680
> 
> List of Requirements:
> 
> 1. DIAC Receipt AUD (Application Fee)
> 
> 2. Completed and signed form 40SP
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/40sp.pdf
> 
> 3. Certified Copy of Passport and Stamps
> 
> 4.Two (2) Passports sized photograph - Name on the back of the photos
> 
> 5. Certified Copy of Single Status Certificate
> 
> 6. Certified Copy of Divorce - if applicable
> 
> 7. Letter from Marriage Celebrant:
> 
> (a) Date of wedding [make it approx. 9 months from now. You can always change the date later, either forward or back.]
> 
> (b) Place of wedding
> 
> (c) That they have received a " Notice of Intention to Marry " from you. [Very important])
> 
> 8. Statement of Relationship of Sponsor - must be signed and dated.
> 
> - You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including:
> •	How, when and where you first met
> •	How your relationship developed
> •	When you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
> •	Your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
> •	Any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
> •	Your future plans.
> 
> 10. Form 888 Completed and Signed by family and friends (must be signed and dated. w/ attached copy of ID) (Please click the link below to download the form) - at least two
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf
> 
> 9. Phone Account History - showing calls to your fiancé in the Philippines
> 
> 10. ATO Tax Assessment Notices for the last two financial years
> 
> 11. Pay slips
> 
> 12.Letter from Employer
> 
> 13. Latest Personal Letters, E-mails, Cards from Applicant
> 
> 14. Receipts of Monies sent to Applicant
> 
> 15. Receipts from hotel Accommodation in Philippines
> 
> 16. Photographs of couple together and with friends and Applicants family in the Philippines. - Please put the date and place at the back of each photos. Also please indicate who are on the photos.
> 
> Hope this helps. I have a list of requirements for TV and 309 as well if you need it but mostly it's just the same. Goodluck
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Aj
Click to expand...


----------



## tresha0206

toochling said:


> We are still working on our documents regarding the Prospective Marriage visa, we are now gathering all our evidences (bill statements, messages, chats etc) but I just have the ff questions:
> 
> -Do we still need to translate our Facebook messages to English since we sometimes talk in our own language there?
> 
> -We are just taking a screenshot of our chats on Facebook and paste in on MS Word, would that be okay? Or better if we just type it down to save up space on our application?
> 
> -My partner and I have only been apart for 4 months, arrived here in Australia Feb 2013, we have been in a 3 year relationship before I left the Philippines, we are engaged already. My question is, do I still need to print out every messages that we have esp on Facebook ever since 2010? or just the 4 months separation? We have 44k messages on Facebook, can you imagine! )
> 
> -Since I am in Australia, do I use the Statutory Declaration form for my statement of relationship or I can just write it on plain paper? Do we still need any stat dec from family and friends? How about my partner's statement of relationship? What format do we use?
> 
> -The checklist in Manila stated something about the single status certificate from sponsor, can I just ask for CENOMAR from NSO since I am here in Australia?
> 
> -Is it possible to be granted a visa lodging in the Philippines ASAP? I know we need to patient but I just can't wait to be with my partner, this is the first time we've ever been apart.
> 
> I would really really appreciate your help on this. If anyone could assist me it would be of really really great help. Thank you in advance.


Hi, You can search online format of partner and sponsor statory in DIAC.Although I used plain paper to write our own statutory declaration.But You need to follow the sentence same statury form because in my experience The JP didn't sign my first statutory format so i rewrite again.
You can use the 888 stat form for your family & friends.

I think the immigration don't need to read all the messages of you & partner. Actually i did . But when I lodged my papers i felt shy because my documents are too bulky  So I didnt submit. I choose only the important one.


----------



## superfly

AJD82 said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> - APPLICANT PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 300 -
> VISA PAYMENT: $2,680
> 
> List of Requirements:
> 
> 1. Completed and signed/ Form 47SP - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf
> 
> 2. Four (4) passport sized photos. Name of the person on the back of each photograph. (Within 6 months)
> 
> 3. Certified Copy of passport and stamps
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 6. Statement of Relationship - Must be signed and dated.
> 
> - You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including:
> •	How, when and where you first met
> •	How your relationship developed
> •	When you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
> •	Your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
> •	Any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
> •	Your future plans.
> 
> 7. CFO Certificate-seminar when visa is granted
> 
> 8. Medical Receipt - Wait for letter from the Embassy and schedule your medical
> 
> 9. NBI Clearance (travel to Australia with right thumb print)
> 
> 10. Supporting Letters from family and friends of Applicant - must be signed and dated with attached copy of ID.
> 
> 11. Money Receipts
> 
> 12. Photos of couple together with family and friends
> 
> 13. Personal letters, cards, and emails from sponsor
> 
> 14. Any other proof of relationship
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> - SPONSOR PARTNER VISA SUBCLASS 300 -
> VISA PAYMENT: $2,680
> 
> List of Requirements:
> 
> 1. DIAC Receipt AUD (Application Fee)
> 
> 2. Completed and signed form 40SP
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/40sp.pdf
> 
> 3. Certified Copy of Passport and Stamps
> 
> 4.Two (2) Passports sized photograph - Name on the back of the photos
> 
> 5. Certified Copy of Single Status Certificate
> 
> 6. Certified Copy of Divorce - if applicable
> 
> 7. Letter from Marriage Celebrant:
> 
> (a) Date of wedding [make it approx. 9 months from now. You can always change the date later, either forward or back.]
> 
> (b) Place of wedding
> 
> (c) That they have received a " Notice of Intention to Marry " from you. [Very important])
> 
> 8. Statement of Relationship of Sponsor - must be signed and dated.
> 
> - You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship, including:
> •	How, when and where you first met
> •	How your relationship developed
> •	When you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
> •	Your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
> •	Any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
> •	Your future plans.
> 
> 10. Form 888 Completed and Signed by family and friends (must be signed and dated. w/ attached copy of ID) (Please click the link below to download the form) - at least two
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf
> 
> 9. Phone Account History - showing calls to your fiancé in the Philippines
> 
> 10. ATO Tax Assessment Notices for the last two financial years
> 
> 11. Pay slips
> 
> 12.Letter from Employer
> 
> 13. Latest Personal Letters, E-mails, Cards from Applicant
> 
> 14. Receipts of Monies sent to Applicant
> 
> 15. Receipts from hotel Accommodation in Philippines
> 
> 16. Photographs of couple together and with friends and Applicants family in the Philippines. - Please put the date and place at the back of each photos. Also please indicate who are on the photos.
> 
> Hope this helps. I have a list of requirements for TV and 309 as well if you need it but mostly it's just the same. Goodluck
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Aj
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to clarify on the ff:
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> is this true????  I went to NSO to request for these two documents and I have them here with me. I'm attaching these two papers to my clearbook. May i know where you got this info?
> 
> I didn't see this in the booklet. (( waaaaahh! Can someone clarify this.
Click to expand...


----------



## AJD82

superfly said:


> AJD82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to clarify on the ff:
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> is this true????  I went to NSO to request for these two documents and I have them here with me. I'm attaching these two papers to my clearbook. May i know where you got this info?
> 
> I didn't see this in the booklet. (( waaaaahh! Can someone clarify this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and yes, I have done the same thing. I have requested mine online and sent them to me so I can send all my documents all at the same time, only to find out, when you request them online, make sure you click to send to Australian Embassy. Info was from my agency and from all the people I know that applied for 300/309.
Click to expand...


----------



## ozjen

do i need to have the fb chats and skype conversations notarized too (certified true copy)?


----------



## gnasher

superfly said:


> AJD82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to clarify on the ff:
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> is this true????  I went to NSO to request for these two documents and I have them here with me. I'm attaching these two papers to my clearbook. May i know where you got this info?
> 
> I didn't see this in the booklet. (( waaaaahh! Can someone clarify this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AJD82,
> That is correct, you need have to have NSO send this electronically.
> We originally put the paper version in our application and our CO sent to us a followup email requesting that is the only way they will accept id direct from NSO.
> it just takes a few days for it to come through.
Click to expand...


----------



## tresha0206

superfly said:


> AJD82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to clarify on the ff:
> 
> 4. NSO Birth Certificate - Pay php 315.00As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> 5. NSO CENOMAR (Single Status Certificate)- Pay Php 415.00 for these documents: As the embassy will not accept any NSO documents from you personally. You need order this documents in the Internet and pay it at the bank and the NSO office in Manila will be the one to forward this to the embassy
> 
> is this true????  I went to NSO to request for these two documents and I have them here with me. I'm attaching these two papers to my clearbook. May i know where you got this info?
> 
> I didn't see this in the booklet. (( waaaaahh! Can someone clarify this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's true. I have my original Birth Cert, Marriage Cert & Cenomar. But after You lodge the visa you will receive a letter asking for the same docs from NSO directly to embassy  So I think the day before you lodge the application apply online in NSO and inform them that your request is for Australian Visa. You can submit the receipt as proof too when lodge,
Click to expand...


----------



## AJD82

ozjen said:


> do i need to have the fb chats and skype conversations notarized too (certified true copy)?


Ozjen,
No need


----------



## AJD82

gnasher said:


> superfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AJD82,
> That is correct, you need have to have NSO send this electronically.
> We originally put the paper version in our application and our CO sent to us a followup email requesting that is the only way they will accept id direct from NSO.
> it just takes a few days for it to come through.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gnasher,
> Yeah I had to request again for the 2nd time, and I don't remember receiving it back from embassy too. Good thing I have a second copy which I keep for my own. Which is good as I needed to submit a certified copy of my BC NSO again when I applied for Subclass 820/801.
Click to expand...


----------



## ozjen

AJD82 said:


> Ozjen,
> No need


thank you


----------



## AJD82

AJD82 said:


> superfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and yes, I have done the same thing. I have requested mine online and sent them to me so I can send all my documents all at the same time, only to find out, when you request them online, make sure you click to send to Australian Embassy. Info was from my agency and from all the people I know that applied for 300/309.
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep it, you might need it anyway if you'll apply again for your next visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## amie27

Lolz.. I did the same, i had everything ready on the checklist.. i submitted the NSO docs anyway when i lodged the application, then on the acknowledgement letter i recieved, it has instructions on how to submit NSO docs as they needed it to be sent via their service delivery partner..
..Anyway, i did only the CENOMAR, i had to request another one directly from NSO, did it online and paid through BDO..

So far, my CO didnt ask me to resend the Birth, Marriage Cert I submitted.. I think it will depend on the CO that will handle your application..


----------



## superfly

huhuhuhu after waiting for 3 freaking hours for my BC in NSO and 7 days for cenomar.... 

So do I wait for the case officer to email me regarding this? or should I request ahead? I'll lodge my Fiance Visa June 19.


----------



## tresha0206

ozjen said:


> thank you


Hi I think it's no need. But for sure I follow what's on their site that it must be certified true copy. So I submit notarized copy of all the documents I submit. The Notary public will just stamp certified true copy  The other proof I have was also certify true copy by JP 

The good news is I received email this week that my application is on final stage and they dont required any addtional documents. So all the papers i submit when I lodged are complete. (including the CFO seminar Cert)

Goodluck to all of us


----------



## gnasher

superfly said:


> huhuhuhu after waiting for 3 freaking hours for my BC in NSO and 7 days for cenomar....
> 
> So do I wait for the case officer to email me regarding this? or should I request ahead? I'll lodge my Fiance Visa June 19.


Hi Superfly, 
your reaction is the same as my fiance 
you should get the instructions in the acknowledgement letter once you put it all.
Alternatively as earlier suggested, goto the NSO website and submit electronically and pay at BDO. put the receipt in with your application so that the reception at VIA know you have this


----------



## AJD82

superfly said:


> huhuhuhu after waiting for 3 freaking hours for my BC in NSO and 7 days for cenomar....
> 
> So do I wait for the case officer to email me regarding this? or should I request ahead? I'll lodge my Fiance Visa June 19.


Yeah I hear you.. But I agree with tresha0206, You can request it online before you lodge your application, that way the embassy receives these docs sooner. Usually when you submit incomplete documents will cause a delay on your application.


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> huhuhuhu after waiting for 3 freaking hours for my BC in NSO and 7 days for cenomar....
> 
> So do I wait for the case officer to email me regarding this? or should I request ahead? I'll lodge my Fiance Visa June 19.


Lolzz.. You need to have your own copy of those docs anyway.. It will be up to you.. Others i think their CO requested them to resubmit all their NSO docs, but like with mine.. I only done the CENOMAR

Just imagine mine, have 3 minors with me plus my prev marriage cert w/ annullment annotation and my current marriage cert.. THATS A TOTAL OF 7 NSO certs including my BC.. Geezzz it would cost me heaps but its gonna worth everything.. As long as you can be with your lovey...

Keep smiling..  Goodluck on your application..


----------



## superfly

tresha0206 said:


> superfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's true. I have my original Birth Cert, Marriage Cert & Cenomar. But after You lodge the visa you will receive a letter asking for the same docs from NSO directly to embassy  So I think the day before you lodge the application apply online in NSO and inform them that your request is for Australian Visa. You can submit the receipt as proof too when lodge,
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, i think I'll wait for the email. By receipt you mean bank receipt? NSO only accepts payment from BDO yeah?
> 
> My goodness. I wanna cry... this is more challenging than my thesis back in college. I kid! )
Click to expand...


----------



## amie27

Lolzz.. I think i went overboard with my chat records.. Hahaha..


----------



## AJD82

superfly said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, i think I'll wait for the email. By receipt you mean bank receipt? NSO only accepts payment from BDO yeah?
> 
> My goodness. I wanna cry... this is more challenging than my thesis back in college. I kid! )
> 
> 
> 
> BDO ATM, Bank and even online payment.
Click to expand...


----------



## superfly

amie27 said:


> View attachment 115
> 
> 
> Lolzz.. I think i went overboard with my chat records.. Hahaha..


Ms. Amie that is like a thesis. 

To All who lodge your fiance visa

Just wanna know the average number of pages of your application for fiance visa? excluding the forms.


----------



## tresha0206

superfly said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, i think I'll wait for the email. By receipt you mean bank receipt? NSO only accepts payment from BDO yeah?
> 
> My goodness. I wanna cry... this is more challenging than my thesis back in college. I kid! )
> 
> 
> 
> No need to wait for email, 1-2 days before u lodge apply online in NSO (can be NSO Chat or online application online) NSO know it already where to send when u inform them that it's for Aussi Visa Application. You can pay to Metrobank, BDO etc. Bring the Bank receipt in the day that you lodge as proof .  As I share ....they advised me this week that All the documents that I submit when lodge we're complete so they don't need more.
Click to expand...


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> Ms. Amie that is like a thesis.
> 
> Just wanna know the average number of pages of your application for fiance visa? excluding the forms.


Lolzz.. I know, i felt the same way when i submitted it.. Anyway, i think that was the only thing i went overboard with.. With our pictures, i printed them as a collage with details when and where it was taken..

Hahaha.. Thats why i juz had a good laugh whenever i think of the time i was getting all my docs ready..


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Lolzz.. I know, i felt the same way when i submitted it.. Anyway, i think that was the only thing i went overboard with.. With our pictures, i printed them as a collage with details when and where it was taken..
> 
> Hahaha.. Thats why i juz had a good laugh whenever i think of the time i was getting all my docs ready..


 Same i did  What I know is include pictures with family gatherings or with friends . Show how you and partner mingle with the community. Important skype, fb, ym messages in special occasions


----------



## superfly

Ms. Tresha,

Thanks for tip and congrats on your visa  YAY!!!

Ms. Amie,

I guess they'll understand the thickness because that skype convo started 2010 =)


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> Ms. Tresha,
> 
> Thanks for tip and congrats on your visa  YAY!!!
> 
> Ms. Amie,
> 
> I guess they'll understand the thickness because that skype convo started 2010 =)


And BTW, most of the data there wer actually call logs showing just the duration of our skype calls bec we dont really chat typing but talk in skype..

Anyway.. Thats all in the past.. The question is... "How long before VISA gets granted once its on Final Stage?" really cant tell what the decision and when it would be.. But hoping for the best for everyone here..


----------



## tresha0206

superfly said:


> Ms. Tresha,
> 
> Thanks for tip and congrats on your visa  YAY!!!
> 
> Ms. Amie,
> 
> I guess they'll understand the thickness because that skype convo started 2010 =)


Thanks  ...It's only on the Final stage , they will inform immediately once it's ready. So i still wait and pray


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Thanks  ...It's only on the Final stage , they will inform immediately once it's ready. So i still wait and pray


Hi Tresha,

Mind if I ask what type of Visa you applied for and when you lodged it? 
Sorry coz i'm using my mobile so cant see the timeline..


----------



## superfly

same here! i printed facetime call logs. we don't have much email and most of are email are group email with his family. I just recently learned that there are stages. I guess im on stage 0.

Can't wait for all our happy days! =) 
I hope one day i'll post this "my fiance visa is coming!" HAHAHA


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Hi Tresha,
> 
> Mind if I ask what type of Visa you applied for and when you lodged it?
> Sorry coz i'm using my mobile so cant see the timeline..


Hi Amie,
I received the confirmation that they received my 309 visa application Jan 4, 2013. Maybe 2nd week of May they Still wait for my medical result which they recive Jan 21. Because when I called them the Global is on process for Jan 15 medical


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> same here! i printed facetime call logs. we don't have much email and most of are email are group email with his family. I just recently learned that there are stages. I guess im on stage 0.
> 
> Can't wait for all our happy days! =)
> I hope one day i'll post this "my fiance visa is coming!" HAHAHA


You'll get there.. Waiting can really be frustrating.. It's a good thing they have forums like this.. At least you know you're not alone and can get inputs regarding your VISA application status..


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Amie,
> I received the confirmation that they received my 309 visa application Jan 4, 2013. Maybe 2nd week of May they Still wait for my medical result which they recive Jan 21. Because when I called them the Global is on process for Jan 15 medical


Awww.. Geeezz, but at least ur a step forward to getting ur medicals assessed by Global.. I guess it would still take around few more months for us.. We had our medical done 01-March and on the email response i got from them dated 27-March confirmed they had already recieved our medical results..

Anyway, hopefully it gets quicker..


----------



## ozjen

how do you print your skype chat/calls history. will it be ok to copy them and paste in microsoft word? is that an acceptable form?


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Amie,
> I received the confirmation that they received my 309 visa application Jan 4, 2013. Maybe 2nd week of May they Still wait for my medical result which they recive Jan 21. Because when I called them the Global is on process for Jan 15 medical


Regarding Medical... If anyone had any issues with the results you get notified straight away, am I right? Or do they forward it straight to Global before they let you know any issues with it? Juz curious.. :-|


----------



## Babygirl

Hello everyone!  been reading this thread since last month.. I lodged my PMV last april 18, nso bc and cenomar from ecensus last april 19, medicals done on april 23.. Till now i have no news from them aside from the acknowledgement letter they sent me. The reason why i posted a reply to this thread is because i sent an email enquiry to them last june 3 and like all of you i've received the acknowledgement email,, but till now, there is no true response with regard to my enquiry. Does anyone of you here has the same experience. Should i be worried or not? Actually, im really anxious. But im trying to be calmmm and patientttt...


----------



## amie27

ozjen said:


> how do you print your skype chat/calls history. will it be ok to copy them and paste in microsoft word? is that an acceptable form?


Thats what i exactly did.. Lolzz.. Bec there's no other way to extract those chat info.. Its actually thicker than what I submitted and juz got worried my printer would ran out of ink if i print them all so I edited/removed short calls and juz retained hours or call logs..


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Awww.. Geeezz, but at least ur a step forward to getting ur medicals assessed by Global.. I guess it would still take around few more months for us.. We had our medical done 01-March and on the email response i got from them dated 27-March confirmed they had already recieved our medical results..
> 
> Anyway, hopefully it gets quicker..


Hopefully  I had medical Jan 16, And they informed me that the medical result received by global Jan 21. From there on maybe Global Health process mine on May...Because when I called mid of May the Jan 15 medical was on process. The reason is backlog . As of this June, it's complete. I'm not sure how long is the final stage  I'm thankful because i worried that they forgot my medical result


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Regarding Medical... If anyone had any issues with the results you get notified straight away, am I right? Or do they forward it straight to Global before they let you know any issues with it? Juz curious.. :-|


Hi Amie,

Yes, I am not 100% sure .But in my case they notify me right away after my test and before they forward the result to Global. Because I am also worried I called the Hospital and confirmed if the result was all ok  and also I confirmed that they 100% upload the result in the system .


----------



## amie27

Babygirl said:


> Hello everyone!  been reading this thread since last month.. I lodged my PMV last april 18, nso bc and cenomar from ecensus last april 19, medicals done on april 23.. Till now i have no news from them aside from the acknowledgement letter they sent me. The reason why i posted a reply to this thread is because i sent an email enquiry to them last june 3 and like all of you i've received the acknowledgement email,, but till now, there is no true response with regard to my enquiry. Does anyone of you here has the same experience. Should i be worried or not? Actually, im really anxious. But im trying to be calmmm and patientttt...


Stay Calm @ Babygirl.. Lolz..
Thisvwas extracted from the automated response when u email them:

For information about the status of your active application, please refer
to the Visa Processing Page of our website at
http://www.philippines.embassy.gov.au/mnla/Visa_Processing_Times2.html.

We currently take eight (8) weeks from the date of submitting your visa
application to allocate to a case officer.

Meaning, you have to wait and probably enquire once youre on the 8th wk or thats exactly 2months after u lodged the application..

Just be patient.. Should be alright..


----------



## superfly

tresha0206 said:


> Hopefully  I had medical Jan 16, And they informed me that the medical result received by global Jan 21. From there on maybe Global Health process mine on May...Because when I called mid of May the Jan 15 medical was on process. The reason is backlog . As of this June, it's complete. I'm not sure how long is the final stage  I'm thankful because i worried that they forgot my medical result


woah! what a backlog, 4 months?

Ms. amie,

How do immi inform you when they are done with Police check?


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> woah! what a backlog, 4 months?
> 
> Ms. amie,
> 
> How do immi inform you when they are done with Police check?


Actually, I dont really know.. I think police checks would be based on the NBI you will be submitting.. Confused (worry)


----------



## toochling

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for answering my queries. It really helped me alot. So happy that I found this forum. I'm really anxious about this because we're now working on everything, and my questions are just piling up on my mind and it's really making me feel so anxious. If someone could help me or clear the ff things up for me please.

-this facebook chat evidence is really bothering me since we need to translate some of our chats into english right? Do we still need to translate every chat? If yes, can I just translate it myself then let someone sign it/witness it? We have a total of 44k++ messages on facebook since we've been together ever since 2010, we used to communicate through FB even when I was back home. Can I just take a screenshot of it and leave it as it is or copy paste one conversation every month as is?

-Ive gathered everything, photos up to 17 pages (6 photos on a4 paper), skype call history, oovoo call history, some YM chats, facebook chats (still pending because of my concern about that translation thing), bill statements.. etc.-- any comments on this or suggestions?

-We are working on our application and planning to lodge it this July, is there a certain date that we can apply or my partner can just go straight to VIA by walk in process?

-My partner claimed his Birth cert from NSO already, so we need to get another one from NSO via online again and address it to the Au Embassy? Or he can just attach it to our application?

-I have read it somewhere that the stat dec for sponsor's family or friends should be citizens or residents and there are lists of certain jobs as well who can sign the stat of dec form? Can I just ask a friend of mine to make a statement abt our relationship even if she is on 457 visa?

-I just got employed 1st of May, and I wonder if this will affect our application? I signed a permanent full time job contract. We decided to lodge our application this July so I can file my tax first then get the payg summary to attach it to our application? What do you guys think or suggest to this? Our parents offered help regarding back up to our finances so that wont be a problem as well as the housing situation.

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, let's take these one at a time.



toochling said:


> -this facebook chat evidence is really bothering me since we need to translate some of our chats into english right? Do we still need to translate every chat? If yes, can I just translate it myself then let someone sign it/witness it? We have a total of 44k++ messages on facebook since we've been together ever since 2010, we used to communicate through FB even when I was back home. Can I just take a screenshot of it and leave it as it is or copy paste one conversation every month as is?


Whoa, no way do they want 44k messages.  What you want to do is evidence the type of relationship you have, what your plans are for the future, and that you've stayed in contact. I would suggest no more than one message or part of a conversation per month. You want each one to demonstrate something they're looking for. Plans to go on holiday, you guys planning out sharing expenses, making plans for your wedding, talking about going out with friends together, etc. You want these to be evidence that your relationship is a genuine one, that you plan to get married, that you have shared social circles, that you have hobbies in common, etc. Anything that doesn't do that, you can ignore. And even if it does, as I said - try stick to one message or conversation except per month. If one month there are two things you absolutely have to include, go ahead.

The translation part I'm unsure about. I've read that you definitely can't translate your own official documents... they have to be done by some specific type of accredited person... but I'm not sure what the rules are for conversation. Unfortunately my guess is you might have to get that done. Perhaps call DIAC and ask? Or hopefully someone on this thread who's been through it can answer. 



> Ive gathered everything, photos up to 17 pages (6 photos on a4 paper), skype call history, oovoo call history, some YM chats, facebook chats (still pending because of my concern about that translation thing), bill statements.. etc.-- any comments on this or suggestions?


Do include your Skype call logs. You want to show that you talk regularly. But if you guys use text chat on Skype also, again, pick and choose those judiciously. Yahoo chats as well. If you have a phone bill statement that shows you kept in touch that way, you can include those, too. I'd imagine oovoo is the same if it's just a call log.



> -We are working on our application and planning to lodge it this July, is there a certain date that we can apply or my partner can just go straight to VIA by walk in process?


 I don't know what VIA is so I can't answer this one.


> -My partner claimed his Birth cert from NSO already, so we need to get another one from NSO via online again and address it to the Au Embassy? Or he can just attach it to our application?


 I'll let someone with more knowledge in this area answer this one.



> -I have read it somewhere that the stat dec for sponsor's family or friends should be citizens or residents and there are lists of certain jobs as well who can sign the stat of dec form? Can I just ask a friend of mine to make a statement abt our relationship even if she is on 457 visa?


If you are applying for a PMV, it doesn't matter. Anyone who knows you and your partner can write a stat dec for you. If you were applying for a partner visa (820 or 309) instead of a PMV, you'd have to have two statutory declarations on Form 888 by Australian Citizens or Permanent Residents. But this isn't mandatory for PMV applicants -- it's just mandatory that you have at least 2 statutory declarations. Make sure you do get a certified copy of their ID, and that their statement is certified as well.



> -I just got employed 1st of May, and I wonder if this will affect our application? I signed a permanent full time job contract. We decided to lodge our application this July so I can file my tax first then get the payg summary to attach it to our application? What do you guys think or suggest to this? Our parents offered help regarding back up to our finances so that wont be a problem as well as the housing situation.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!


If you're applying for a PMV from the Phils, they're capped anyway, so waiting until July to lodge won't delay you too much. Not sure if it's necessary, but it's up to you, and it could only help, I think. Even unemployed people on Centrelink benefits have been able to sponsor, so being able to demonstrate you have a contract for a full-time job will be great. If you're still worried, though, you can also get your parents to write a stat dec saying they will financially support you or provide housing if necessary.


----------



## iduno

Babygirl said:


> Hello everyone!  been reading this thread since last month.. I lodged my PMV last april 18, nso bc and cenomar from ecensus last april 19, medicals done on april 23.. Till now i have no news from them aside from the acknowledgement letter they sent me. The reason why i posted a reply to this thread is because i sent an email enquiry to them last june 3 and like all of you i've received the acknowledgement email,, but till now, there is no true response with regard to my enquiry. Does anyone of you here has the same experience. Should i be worried or not? Actually, im really anxious. But im trying to be calmmm and patientttt...


BB, I think its too early for you to expect much information or contact with immi.
We didn't have any contact with immi from 10th jan with the exception of the acknowledgement email.
First contact was a phone call on June 7th saying that the visa has been approved.
But all applications seem to be treated differently as far as contact from immi.
Most people are informed who there CO is at some stage.
Look at the timelines for Philippine applications for a better idea of when things happen.


----------



## iduno

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, let's take these one at a time.
> 
> Whoa, no way do they want 44k messages.  What you want to do is evidence the type of relationship you have, what your plans are for the future, and that you've stayed in contact. I would suggest no more than one message or part of a conversation per month. You want each one to demonstrate something they're looking for. Plans to go on holiday, you guys planning out sharing expenses, making plans for your wedding, talking about going out with friends together, etc. You want these to be evidence that your relationship is a genuine one, that you plan to get married, that you have shared social circles, that you have hobbies in common, etc. Anything that doesn't do that, you can ignore. And even if it does, as I said - try stick to one message or conversation except per month. If one month there are two things you absolutely have to include, go ahead.
> 
> The translation part I'm unsure about. I've read that you definitely can't translate your own official documents... they have to be done by some specific type of accredited person... but I'm not sure what the rules are for conversation. Unfortunately my guess is you might have to get that done. Perhaps call DIAC and ask? Or hopefully someone on this thread who's been through it can answer.
> 
> Do include your Skype call logs. You want to show that you talk regularly. But if you guys use text chat on Skype also, again, pick and choose those judiciously. Yahoo chats as well. If you have a phone bill statement that shows you kept in touch that way, you can include those, too. I'd imagine oovoo is the same if it's just a call log.
> 
> I don't know what VIA is so I can't answer this one.
> I'll let someone with more knowledge in this area answer this one.
> 
> If you are applying for a PMV, it doesn't matter. Anyone who knows you and your partner can write a stat dec for you. If you were applying for a partner visa (820 or 309) instead of a PMV, you'd have to have two statutory declarations on Form 888 by Australian Citizens or Permanent Residents. But this isn't mandatory for PMV applicants -- it's just mandatory that you have at least 2 statutory declarations. Make sure you do get a certified copy of their ID, and that their statement is certified as well.
> 
> If you're applying for a PMV from the Phils, they're capped anyway, so waiting until July to lodge won't delay you too much. Not sure if it's necessary, but it's up to you, and it could only help, I think. Even unemployed people on Centrelink benefits have been able to sponsor, so being able to demonstrate you have a contract for a full-time job will be great. If you're still worried, though, you can also get your parents to write a stat dec saying they will financially support you or provide housing if necessary.


The answers to the ones that CG couldn't answer.
You can walk in to VIA to submit or call them and they will have there courier pick 
You will receive an acknowledgment email once immi has received your application and they will ask for NSO docs to be sent directly to the Australian Embassy.(there is a link on there email to do this) You should include the same docs with your application. I think this is a double check by immi.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Superfly
This is true the embassy will only accept documents directly from the NSO. Many people here have submitted themselves and have been told to get them resubmitted directly by NSO. Additional evidence if requested will add on approx. 29 days to your wait time. You also misunderstood me earlier I was interested in the tourist visa. We applied for the fiancée in August 22 2012, if you note my timeline below. She will be approved in July 2013


----------



## xeelah

toochling said:


> Thank you everyone for answering my queries. It really helped me alot. So happy that I found this forum. I'm really anxious about this because we're now working on everything, and my questions are just piling up on my mind and it's really making me feel so anxious. If someone could help me or clear the ff things up for me please.
> 
> -this facebook chat evidence is really bothering me since we need to translate some of our chats into english right? Do we still need to translate every chat? If yes, can I just translate it myself then let someone sign it/witness it? We have a total of 44k++ messages on facebook since we've been together ever since 2010, we used to communicate through FB even when I was back home. Can I just take a screenshot of it and leave it as it is or copy paste one conversation every month as is?
> 
> -Ive gathered everything, photos up to 17 pages (6 photos on a4 paper), skype call history, oovoo call history, some YM chats, facebook chats (still pending because of my concern about that translation thing), bill statements.. etc.-- any comments on this or suggestions?
> 
> -We are working on our application and planning to lodge it this July, is there a certain date that we can apply or my partner can just go straight to VIA by walk in process?
> 
> -My partner claimed his Birth cert from NSO already, so we need to get another one from NSO via online again and address it to the Au Embassy? Or he can just attach it to our application?
> 
> -I have read it somewhere that the stat dec for sponsor's family or friends should be citizens or residents and there are lists of certain jobs as well who can sign the stat of dec form? Can I just ask a friend of mine to make a statement abt our relationship even if she is on 457 visa?
> 
> -I just got employed 1st of May, and I wonder if this will affect our application? I signed a permanent full time job contract. We decided to lodge our application this July so I can file my tax first then get the payg summary to attach it to our application? What do you guys think or suggest to this? Our parents offered help regarding back up to our finances so that wont be a problem as well as the housing situation.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!


Hi Toochling! Regarding your concern about your conversations needing to be translated in english.. I also have that same situation 2 years ago as my husband and I are both cebuano, half of the time we communicate, we use our dialect. I did all the translations myself and didn't get anyone to sign it or whatever. I'm not sure what's the correct process with this one but the embassy didn't seem to mind. They approved our PMV after 11 weeks.

Also, regarding the messages, CollegeGirl is right, just choose those that are relevant to support your application. As for me, I've chosen 7 messages in facebook out of 5k, 4 were cyber love letters to each other, 1 was after we had an argument and we were apologising to each other, 1 was when we were talking about our future plans and the other one was when we planned to have a vacation together. I also just did a screenshot of my mail inbox full of his e-mails.

One thing you could do is submit screenshots when you are skyping each other. I've submitted 3 screenshots of us skyping showing the call duration (mostly more than 3 hours each) and the date in which that screenshot was taken showing in the my desktop coz i've screenshot my desktop.  I've had one showing when he was sleeping coz we sleep at the same time, one was when we had hot choco together coz we had "hot choco nights", and one was when we were just smiling in the camera together.. I've included a short caption with it to explain what we're doing. 

Your partner can just do a walk-in application with the VIA. what I did 2 years ago is i went to VIA first, and had them check my documents and list the things that I still need to provide.. The lady in the VIA was kind enough to help me out and even suggested how to put it together. A week after that initial visit, I've submitted to them my completed application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Toochling
Just walk into VIA, see info at this website below
Where to apply - Australian Embassy

-My partner claimed his Birth cert from NSO already, so we need to get another one from NSO via online again and address it to the Au Embassy? Or he can just attach it to our application? *You need to order one see here https://www.ecensus.com.ph/Default.aspx*

-I have read it somewhere that the stat dec for sponsor's family or friends should be citizens or residents and there are lists of certain jobs as well who can sign the stat of dec form? Can I just ask a friend of mine to make a statement abt our relationship even if she is on 457 visa? *Better to have Australian citizens as well*

-I just got employed 1st of May, and I wonder if this will affect our application? I signed a permanent full time job contract. We decided to lodge our application this July so I can file my tax first then get the payg summary to attach it to our application? What do you guys think or suggest to this? *Good idea to wait as it is only a few weeks and also include a copy of your employment contract*

Our parents offered help regarding back up to our finances so that wont be a problem as well as the housing situation. *Get written statements from parents saying that they are also willing to offer housing and financial support if you need it, just my thoughts*


----------



## ozjen

about question # 62 of form 47SP, do i need to put my previous relationship with a Filipino for 8 years. we were never been married, had no children and we never lived together 

also, does my partner needs to put all the relatioships he had?


----------



## Aussieboy07

ozjen said:


> about question # 62 of form 47SP, do i need to put my previous relationship with a Filipino for 8 years. we were never been married, had no children and we never lived together
> 
> also, does my partner needs to put all the relatioships he had?


No need to put previous boyfriends/girlfriends at #62. Only if you were married or in a defacto relationship


----------



## Babygirl

amie27 said:


> Stay Calm @ Babygirl.. Lolz..
> Thisvwas extracted from the automated response when u email them:
> 
> For information about the status of your active application, please refer
> to the Visa Processing Page of our website at
> 
> We currently take eight (8) weeks from the date of submitting your visa
> application to allocate to a case officer.
> 
> Meaning, you have to wait and probably enquire once youre on the 8th wk or thats exactly 2months after u lodged the application..
> 
> Just be patient.. Should be alright..


hello thanks for you reply @amie27  i think i'm just being nervous!


----------



## Babygirl

iduno said:


> BB, I think its too early for you to expect much information or contact with immi.
> We didn't have any contact with immi from 10th jan with the exception of the acknowledgement email.
> First contact was a phone call on June 7th saying that the visa has been approved.
> But all applications seem to be treated differently as far as contact from immi.
> Most people are informed who there CO is at some stage.
> Look at the timelines for Philippine applications for a better idea of when things happen.


hello iduno.. yes you're right, i know it's too early. maybe i was just hoping too much they or somebody would reply regarding my inquiry..


----------



## tresha0206

Hi all,

I read from someone that's there's some changes in Timeline here? I notice that too.. Because there's some changes that I can't see my timeline so I update now. Just to check if it will appear now.


----------



## AJD82

tresha0206 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read from someone that's there's some changes in Timeline here? I notice that too.. Because there's some changes that I can't see my timeline so I update now. Just to check if it will appear now.


I have been trying to figure out this timeline thingy, I can't seem to figure it out though lol.


----------



## AJD82

Opps I think mine just worked.. ha ha


----------



## tresha0206

AJD82 said:


> Opps I think mine just worked.. ha ha


I think my time line didn't work today  Suddenly I cant see my timeline 
Any idea why it happens?


----------



## gnasher

Hi,
Question regarding visiting CFO for obtaining the Guidance and Counselling Certificate (GCC). Just want to know a realistic time that my fiancé should arrive there for the best chance to enroll on that day 

Thx


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> Hi,
> Question regarding visiting CFO for obtaining the Guidance and Counselling Certificate (GCC). Just want to know a realistic time that my fiancé should arrive there for the best chance to enroll on that day
> 
> Thx


Hi, CFO near Quirino LRT? I think there are only 15 slots. I went there 6am. done 4-5pm too. Im on number 15 If your fiance will come there 7am , what I heard from other applicants is no more slots that time .


----------



## gnasher

tresha0206 said:


> Hi, CFO near Quirino LRT? I think there are only 15 slots. I went there 6am. done 4-5pm too. Im on number 15 If your fiance will come there 7am , what I heard from other applicants is no more slots that time .


Thanks Tresha
Yes, thats right CFO near Quirino LRT
i thought the time might be like that 
Another early start coming, we are in Crame so not too far


----------



## tresha0206

gnasher said:


> Thanks Tresha
> Yes, thats right CFO near Quirino LRT
> i thought the time might be like that
> Another early start coming, we are in Crame so not too far


Good Luck  After she receive the Certificate you can also email the scan copy to Embassy ,


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Hi, CFO near Quirino LRT? I think there are only 15 slots. I went there 6am. done 4-5pm too. Im on number 15 If your fiance will come there 7am , what I heard from other applicants is no more slots that time .


Same here.. Arrived at CFO 5:30am and got the Number 15 slot.. Lucky..  Lolzz.


----------



## chillax

Hi Everyone,

I've been browsing this forum since last year. My father applied for 309 visa for my mother, me and my four siblings as dependents which was acknowledged receipt by the Aus Embassy on Sept. 26, 2012, we've done medicals, nbi checks, cenomars and everything. it has been almost 9 mos. but still no decision has been made. The problem is that my 6 yrs. old brother has an autism, i believe australia has a tough stance/policy on mentally disabled people entering their country (based on the news and research i have made).

i hope and pray that god will grant our visa and other people here as well.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Chillax
I personally know of individuals with Autism who have come from the Philippines in the same circumstance as your family.. One of those individuals has extremely challenging behavior, so it is possible. I think if the Father of your brother is an Australian citizen/resident, then your brother would be entitled to apply for dual citizenship, though hope Mark Northam will see this post and comment.
Not that you asked for this but I have provided below info on disability support as well.
In Queensland you must be a permanent resident to receive disability support, so you have to come to Australia and wait the full 2 years before being eligible. Once again maybe Mark can comment if there is some special circumstances that don't have to wait the 2 years to become a permanent resident.
Australia is moving towards a federally funded support scheme starting in 2016 and being fully functional be 2019. The idea of the scheme is that everyone who has a disability will get the assistance they need. Google Disability Care or National Disability Insurance Scheme
Don't get disheartened I have also been waiting 10 months for an answer. Good luck


----------



## Aussieboy07

Mark Northam is a registered migration agent who provides advice on this site. He also checks visa applications (for under $500) to ensure they are completed properly prior to submitting to the embassy. I just share this information as I think it is a very cheap/good service.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I pinched this from kitty Kats thread
Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info

I have noticed that many people fail to update their flag or do a timeline. This makes it more difficult for people to give good advice.

To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE (gets sent to your email address)to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature
Done

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profil...=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.

Kttykat


----------



## Marianina

*Cfo*



gnasher said:


> Hi,
> Question regarding visiting CFO for obtaining the Guidance and Counselling Certificate (GCC). Just want to know a realistic time that my fiancé should arrive there for the best chance to enroll on that day
> 
> Thx


Hi gnasher, please go back to a post dated 14-1-2013 started by chrisb with subject CFO-Philippines. It contains the information you need and more.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## chillax

Aussieboy07 said:


> Mark Northam is a registered migration agent who provides advice on this site. He also checks visa applications (for under $500) to ensure they are completed properly prior to submitting to the embassy. I just share this information as I think it is a very cheap/good service.


Thanks Aussieboy07 for very positive and supportive response. Actually we have an agent already, he told us that our case is very difficult for him. Aus want us to make Health Waiver for our brother, their estimated cost for my brother is absurd around $3M (we dont know if its for a year or a lifetime of my brother). We already gave the embassy supporting docs like his evaluation report and therapy report we already have spent a lot and sacrifice a lot for this visa application. sometimes its frustrating to see that other 309 visa here are being approved in less than 9mos. I know that our case is very complex but i hope that the embassy will have a good heart and open mind regarding this kind of case and they will also consider that beside from my father, me and my 2 other siblings will contribute tax to australia if will be given an opportunity to be there and given chance to work. Ive read that the australia government will increase its Significant cost threshold (SCT) from AU$21,000 to AU$35,000 this july, i hope this will help our chances to have our visa approved.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I know for supported accommodation (if he does not live at home) per year per person averages around $140,000. this depends on the level of care that he requires. good luck


----------



## chillax

Aussieboy07 said:


> I know for supported accommodation (if he does not live at home) per year per person averages around $140,000. this depends on the level of care that he requires. good luck


Thanks Aussieboy07, my brother's autism is just a case of late child development, but he's is very healthy and looks very normal.

I just hope that before this year end our visa, yours and other here as well will be approved.

More power to you and continue t


----------



## chillax

Aussieboy07 said:


> I know for supported accommodation (if he does not live at home) per year per person averages around $140,000. this depends on the level of care that he requires. good luck


Thanks Aussieboy07, my brother's autism is just a case of late child development, but he is very healthy and looks very normal.

I just hope that before this year end our, yours and other here as well will have their visa approve.

More power to you and continue to be a blessing and positive impact to oher people


----------



## gnasher

Marianina said:


> Hi gnasher, please go back to a post dated 14-1-2013 started by chrisb with subject CFO-Philippines. It contains the information you need and more.
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Thanks Marianina
Thats some great info in that posting

Regards


----------



## tresha0206

chillax said:


> Thanks Aussieboy07, my brother's autism is just a case of late child development, but he is very healthy and looks very normal.
> 
> I just hope that before this year end our, yours and other here as well will have their visa approve.
> 
> More power to you and continue to be a blessing and positive impact to oher people


Hi Chillax,

I didnt know much about your case, What I know from Filipino couple I met in Aussi that when they tried to get visa for their 4 kids including the youngest with autism, the Immigration check the flow of the bank statement. The reason is they said it's more expensive in Australia. Good luck & Just Pray.


----------



## amie27

@Aussieboy07 sorry to move off the topic, can you provide any info where we can check out cheap one-way flights.. I know it was mentioned before on earlier topics but hopefully give some info just to have an idea on how much it would cost, since I think a few is currently awaiting decision on Final Stage of their application...

Thanks..


----------



## CollegeGirl

chillax said:


> Thanks Aussieboy07 for very positive and supportive response. Actually we have an agent already, he told us that our case is very difficult for him. Aus want us to make Health Waiver for our brother, their estimated cost for my brother is absurd around $3M (we dont know if its for a year or a lifetime of my brother). We already gave the embassy supporting docs like his evaluation report and therapy report we already have spent a lot and sacrifice a lot for this visa application. sometimes its frustrating to see that other 309 visa here are being approved in less than 9mos. I know that our case is very complex but i hope that the embassy will have a good heart and open mind regarding this kind of case and they will also consider that beside from my father, me and my 2 other siblings will contribute tax to australia if will be given an opportunity to be there and given chance to work. Ive read that the australia government will increase its Significant cost threshold (SCT) from AU$21,000 to AU$35,000 this july, i hope this will help our chances to have our visa approved.


It already is $35,000. That happened on 1 July 2012, so it's been that way for a year. That is $35,000 over 5 years, though - so basically if your brother's care is deemed to cost more than $7,000 per year they can deny. I'm going through the same thing right now wither other medical issues, so I've done quite a bit of research on the subject. You guys are lucky you were given an opportunity for a waiver. I'm working with George Lombard in Sydney, though - he's the best of the best with helping those with health issues through the waiver process, and we wanted to be prepared in case we had to go through it.


----------



## Aussieboy07

There are cheaper flights than this but I like the look of Malaysian air from Manila to Brisbane it is a full service airline ie meals, free 30 kilos of baggage. USD $512 one way 

Other options I have seen are Davao to Singapore via Manila on Cebu Pacific and then change to Scoot (this is Singapore airlines version of Jetstar) which lands at the Gold Coast. though you will need to organize food luggage 

The cheapest option I have seen is Tiger airways and Scoot, though personally I would avoid Tiger airways as there is a possibility you could get stranded as seen on TV


----------



## chillax

CollegeGirl said:


> It already is $35,000. That happened on 1 July 2012, so it's been that way for a year. That is $35,000 over 5 years, though - so basically if your brother's care is deemed to cost more than $7,000 per year they can deny. I'm going through the same thing right now wither other medical issues, so I've done quite a bit of research on the subject. You guys are lucky you were given an opportunity for a waiver. I'm working with George Lombard in Sydney, though - he's the best of the best with helping those with health issues through the waiver process, and we wanted to be prepared in case we had to go through it.


hi college girl,

the health waiver states "granting visa to applicant (my brother) would not be likely to prejudice the access of an Australian or permanent residence to healthcare or community services." however, their estimated cost is around AUS$3M plus... its not clear how they compute that cost and if its annual or lifetime expense of my brother. but when we consult an independent doctor in aus for a separate medical report (submitted to the embassy as an add. doc.)it states only AUS$3,900 per annum. btw. my brother is on continous therapy, and its almost 9 mos. since we lodge our application.


----------



## iduno

Here are some on ways for August:
Malaysian via KL $489.
Jet Star Via Darwin $575
China Southern via Ghuanzhou $577
Qantas Via Darwin $616
Virgin Via HK $632
Pal via HK $593
Quickest is Jet Start


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> There are cheaper flights than this but I like the look of Malaysian air from Manila to Brisbane it is a full service airline ie meals, free 30 kilos of baggage. USD $512 one way
> 
> Other options I have seen are Davao to Singapore via Manila on Cebu Pacific and then change to Scoot (this is Singapore airlines version of Jetstar) which lands at the Gold Coast. though you will need to organize food luggage
> 
> The cheapest option I have seen is Tiger airways and Scoot, though personally I would avoid Tiger airways as there is a possibility you could get stranded as seen on TV


I was planning to look on flights from a local carrier here in ph to another asian country and another flight from there to adelaide but im just worried of any inconvenience we might encounter transfering flights.. We might have to check out all our luggage to check in to the other flight but will that cause any issues? Like for example booking a cebu pacific flight MNL to singapore then take another from SGD to ADL, is that gonna cause any immigration issues? Juz exploring options


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> I was planning to look on flights from a local carrier here in ph to another asian country and another flight from there to adelaide but im just worried of any inconvenience we might encounter transfering flights.. We might have to check out all our luggage to check in to the other flight but will that cause any issues? Like for example booking a cebu pacific flight MNL to singapore then take another from SGD to ADL, is that gonna cause any immigration issues? Juz exploring options


No problems at all, you may be able to check your luggage through to the airport in Australia where you clear customs or you may have to pick up you luggage and rebook for the next sector.
Check with Cebu and ask.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> No problems at all, you may be able to check your luggage through to the airport in Australia where you clear customs or you may have to pick up you luggage and rebook for the next sector.
> Check with Cebu and ask.


Haha.. Dont hav a visa and yet already checking out flights.. Getting excited.. juz thinking positive.. Lolzz.. Bec there are 4 of us travelling.. (3 adults and 1 child) i want us to get the cheapest flight possible.. Checked with malaysian air travel date 30-July its around +$2,600 AUD for all of us. No more hassles.. Anyway.. Hopefully we get our VISA soon..


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Haha.. Dont hav a visa and yet already checking out flights.. Getting excited.. juz thinking positive.. Lolzz.. Bec there are 4 of us travelling.. (3 adults and 1 child) i want us to get the cheapest flight possible.. Checked with malaysian air travel date 30-July its around +$2,600 AUD for all of us. No more hassles.. Anyway.. Hopefully we get our VISA soon..


When you are ready try google "one travel" , I have used them a few times and they get some cheap fares.
Like Jet Star for July Via Darwin $446.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> When you are ready try google "one travel" , I have used them a few times and they get some cheap fares.
> Like Jet Star for July Via Darwin $446.


Geezz.. Ur right, i tried to check total price for a flight for all of us via onetravel.com and i got malaysian air flights travel date 01-Aug for juz around $2000 AUD.. Hopefully soon..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey
Aimee, I have been watching them for a while so you are not alone. Thanks Iduno for the tip about one travel


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey
> Aimee, I have been watching them for a while so you are not alone. Thanks Iduno for the tip about one travel


Thanks @Iduno @Aussieboy07 
Hoping we all have good news within next few days or weeks to come..

CHEERS!!!


----------



## superfly

Hello everyone! Happy Father's Day 

I have a NOIM question to those who's getting married/got married in AU did your celebrant send the NOIM directly to AU immi or did you print it and include in your fiancé visa application? 

To those who's lodging visa in Phils but paying visa fees in AU, what did you provide before paying? (Is your Fiance's passport enough?) I


Thanks! ☺☺☺


----------



## whower

Hi Superfly,

I sent mine with the application.


----------



## superfly

Hi Whower,

Thank you ☺☺☺


----------



## whower

No Problem Buddy


----------



## Marianina

gnasher said:


> Thanks Marianina
> Thats some great info in that posting
> 
> Regards


You're most welcome gnasher, just happy to help!


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> There are cheaper flights than this but I like the look of Malaysian air from Manila to Brisbane it is a full service airline ie meals, free 30 kilos of baggage. USD $512 one way
> 
> Other options I have seen are Davao to Singapore via Manila on Cebu Pacific and then change to Scoot (this is Singapore airlines version of Jetstar) which lands at the Gold Coast. though you will need to organize food luggage
> 
> The cheapest option I have seen is Tiger airways and Scoot, though personally I would avoid Tiger airways as there is a possibility you could get stranded as seen on TV


Wow,, Thanks Aussieboy07 for the info. I saw Tiger has promo going to goldcoast .I'm planning to book early when visa comes. My worry is how to get flight from Goldcoast to mackay? Coz before I try Sydney first. I saw that I can book,pay online and print iterinary , Is it ok?  sorry Im planning to fly with out telling my husband. Just little surprise . I hope it's a good idea lol


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Wow,, Thanks Aussieboy07 for the info. I saw Tiger has promo going to goldcoast .I'm planning to book early when visa comes. My worry is how to get flight from Goldcoast to mackay? Coz before I try Sydney first. I saw that I can book,pay online and print iterinary , Is it ok?  sorry Im planning to fly with out telling my husband. Just little surprise . I hope it's a good idea lol


Just remember Tiger is not what I would use.

You can get a bus from gold coast airport to Brisbane airport and then fly virgin (just google virgin Australia) for $99 one way to mackay


----------



## toochling

Thank you guys for taking your time to answer all my questions, I would definitely update this forum regarding the progress of our application  This forum really helps a lot of applicants. God bless!


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Just remember Tiger is not what I would use.
> 
> You can get a bus from gold coast airport to Brisbane airport and then fly virgin (just google virgin Australia) for $99 one way to mackay[/QU
> 
> Thank u. I will remember that.. Do you think bus is 24/7 sched goldcoast to Brisbane and does it take an hour?
> 
> Anyway ,I don't know how long visa will it take but sharing things in this forum is a big help because i know that im not alone.


----------



## sugarstoned

tresha0206 said:


> Good Luck  After she receive the Certificate you can also email the scan copy to Embassy ,


I dont think CFO certificate is one of the visa requirements stated by the Au immi but it is required later on once your visa is approved.


----------



## tresha0206

sugarstoned said:


> I dont think CFO certificate is one of the visa requirements stated by the Au immi but it is required later on once your visa is approved.


Hi Sugarstoned,

Yes it's not a requirement in Au immi but since it is required once visa is approved. I sent a CFO copy to embassy and they acknowledged it. I am also thinking that I should get visa done and one agent advise me to include CFO certificate in my documents.


----------



## Aussieboy07

The bus takes approximately 1 hour do not know the schedule. Better though you fly direct to Brisbane on Malaysian airline and then transfer to domestic terminal and catch virgin airplane to Mackay. 
This will be quicker, more reliable and is not that much more expensive


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Geezz.. Ur right, i tried to check total price for a flight for all of us via onetravel.com and i got malaysian air flights travel date 01-Aug for juz around $2000 AUD.. Hopefully soon..


Make sure you check the baggage allowance , some cheap tickets dont include any baggage, cost extra.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> Make sure you check the baggage allowance , some cheap tickets dont include any baggage, cost extra.


Thanks for the TIP...
Now all we need to do is sit, 
hav a cupper and wait.. Lolzz


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yep wait wait, good news is 1 July is a Monday, so I am going to bet/pray on some approvals by Fri 5 July


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yep wait wait, good news is 1 July is a Monday, so I am going to bet/pray on some approvals by Fri 5 July


I think that's also one of the reason why Iduno's VISA will be grated by 05-Jul... 
Wat a coincidence.. 
Can't wait for FRIDAY LOTTO again...


----------



## tresha0206

Thanks aussiboy. if we only know the visa release i will like to travel in a group


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yep wait wait, good news is 1 July is a Monday, so I am going to bet/pray on some approvals by Fri 5 July


Hope so aussieboy... God is so good..


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Thanks aussiboy. if we only know the visa release i will like to travel in a group


Maybe that is still possible at least you can all help each other, talk closer to the date. I am in Brisbane


----------



## herjack

Hi All.
Have you guys seen the specials from PAL. (Philippines Airlines). They fly to Brisbane, via Darwin. Very cheap. Hope there is still seats left. 
Go on their web site, click on special offers and look for international specials.
Return flight to Brisbane is 590 today.
I bought return tickets from Perth to Manila and back, to visit my wife in July, it only cost me $551.00.
Cheers, hope we all get good news soon.
Herjack.


----------



## ozjen

hi everyone. just want to know the average length of time (range) they are approving/processing pmv applications from the philippines? and what is the percentage of the approved pmv's? anyone here has any idea please let me know. 

one more thing, do i need to attend the CFO seminar or just wait for the result of my visa before i do it.

thanks and good luck to us all


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Ozjen
Don't expect it to be processed in less than 6 months and you will not be disappointed. It has slowed down dramatically and no more will be approved until at least July. I am talking about visa 300 PMV. Can't comment on that as we only have a small sample represented here on the forum though there appears to be a fairly high success rate through Manila, possibly due to individuals preparing quality applications. It is up to you when you attend the CFO, my fiancée did it 10 months ago the day before when she submitted the visa application at the via in Cebu so it was included but you can wait to the end


----------



## ozjen

thanks a lot aussieboy07. haven't submitted my application for pmv yet and planning to submit it by mid july if i have all the needed documents. i hope the processing will not last up to 12 months because i will be really anxious if it will take that long. and i am hoping for a positive result..

cheers!


----------



## AJD82

ozjen said:


> hi everyone. just want to know the average length of time (range) they are approving/processing pmv applications from the philippines? and what is the percentage of the approved pmv's? anyone here has any idea please let me know.
> 
> one more thing, do i need to attend the CFO seminar or just wait for the result of my visa before i do it.
> 
> thanks and good luck to us all


Hi Ozjen,

Normal processing for PMV is 5-12 months but it is case to case basis, some just got theirs approved in 3 months period, I got mine exactly 5 months. So it is really depend on the applicant and your CO.

You can always attend a CFO seminar and you will get a certificate afterwards, once you have your visa details, you can just go back to CFO and get a sticker and that doesn't take more than 10 mins. Getting a certificate is a little time consuming though as you need to sign up early and spend 4 hours for orientation.

Hope this helps.

-Aj


----------



## Arraver

Hello... I am new here... Can I ask if there's anyone here who lodged their spouse visa application last April 2013? I would like to know their updates about their visa pls. Thank u...


----------



## ozjen

yep, it helps. thanks aj!


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Maybe that is still possible at least you can all help each other, talk closer to the date. I am in Brisbane


Yes it will be good.. I will keep update


----------



## Arraver

Hello Kresha0206 i just want to ask if ur visa gets approved na? I just want to know how long I took? Thank u very much...


----------



## Arraver

And plus can I ask what is the last requirement they require? Because the last email they sent me is that they are requesting for bridal check and the NBI Clearance noted as for travel abroad..


----------



## Arraver

I thought this would help...


----------



## tresha0206

Arraver said:


> Hello Kresha0206 i just want to ask if ur visa gets approved na? I just want to know how long I took? Thank u very much...


HI Arraver,

It's not yet approve , They Only sent me email that my application is on final stage and they will inform once it's ready. But we didn't know yet how long is final stage  While waiting I go back to my work, it's also depend on us how we help ourselves in this waiting time. The next question is after the visa how we will start in new country? I been in Aussie before all the people are great. place is very safe. I love Aussi & I miss the the traffic and crowd of Philippines


----------



## Arraver

Thank u very much for your reply Kresha0206. May I know when did u lodged your application?and did u apply for a Spouse Visa 309?

I really appreciate your reply...thank you very much...
By the way, I'm here in Aussie right now with a visiting visa so I am really worried for my partner visa..


----------



## tresha0206

Arraver said:


> Thank u very much for your reply Kresha0206. May I know when did u lodged your application?and did u apply for a Spouse Visa 309?
> 
> I really appreciate your reply...thank you very much...
> By the way, I'm here in Aussie right now with a visiting visa so I am really worried for my partner visa..


Hi Arraver I start my count lodge when they send me acknowledgement text & Letter for my 309 visa Jan 4 ,2013. Did you lodged 309 Or 300 PMV visa? What you feel is same we feel  Don't worry in your visa I think they will send you email about it. What I remember is you need to stay in the country where you lodged when your visa is approve. As I read in this forum , they said there will be more good news this July. Hopefully


----------



## Arraver

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Arraver I start my count lodge when they send me acknowledgement text & Letter for my 309 visa Jan 4 ,2013. Did you lodged 309 Or 300 PMV visa? What you feel is same we feel  Don't worry in your visa I think they will send you email about it. What I remember is you need to stay in the country where you lodged when your visa is approve. As I read in this forum , they said there will be more good news this July. Hopefully


I applied for PMV 309


----------



## tresha0206

Arraver said:


> I applied for PMV 309


Hi,
Ok Spouse Visa 309... Prospective Marriage visa PMV 300. 
Your lucky that you applied tourist visa while waiting for 309. I should have do that  . But It's depend also in their approval. Anyway good luck on us 

I will post on you when I heard news this July.


----------



## Arraver

tresha0206 said:


> Hi,
> Ok Spouse Visa 309... Prospective Marriage visa PMV 300.
> Your lucky that you applied tourist visa while waiting for 309. I should have do that  . But It's depend also in their approval. Anyway good luck on us
> 
> I will post on you when I heard news this July.


Ok.. Thank you very much! I'm hoping for the best for all of us...


----------



## Arraver

Hi kresha0206,

I applied both visitor and 309 and lodged it at the same time...


----------



## tresha0206

Arraver said:


> Hi kresha0206,
> 
> I applied both visitor and 309 and lodged it at the same time...


Hi Arraver,

Thats good. I'm not familiar how tourist and 309 works. What I read is you need to update DIAC if your out of the country because you need to be in Philippines when the 309 is approve. It's in their rules I think about place where visa grant, But of course they will email you about that.

Bout your question to me, they did'nt ask more documents in final stage. The papers when I lodged were complete, they requested only NSO &medical


----------



## CollegeGirl

You don't have to be in the Philippines when it's approved - you just have to be outside of Australia. If you let them know your plans and ask them nicely, your CO will notify you when they are ready to grant the visa so you can get offshore. A quick trip to Bali or NZ will do the trick just fine. No need to go all the way back to where you lodged.


----------



## ayereb

gnasher said:


> Hi,
> Question regarding visiting CFO for obtaining the Guidance and Counselling Certificate (GCC). Just want to know a realistic time that my fiancé should arrive there for the best chance to enroll on that day
> 
> Thx


went to cfo yesterday for counselling and seminar i arrived 5:30am and theres already a line.. their office opens 6:30 am.. for australian applicants the registration starts on 10am to fill out the forms and verification.. then cones back at 2pm for one on one interview with cfo staff and group seminar after..


----------



## Babygirl

Arraver said:


> Hello... I am new here... Can I ask if there's anyone here who lodged their spouse visa application last April 2013? I would like to know their updates about their visa pls. Thank u...


Hello, we're on the same boat.. i lodged my PMV 300 visa application last April too.. did you hear from them since you lodged your application? and did they send you email aside from the acknowledgement letter?? are you alone in your application?

Goodluck to us.. i hope we get to be allocated to a case officer sooooon... today is the my 2nd month..


----------



## Eleigh

Babygirl said:


> Hello, we're on the same boat.. i lodged my PMV 300 visa application last April too.. did you hear from them since you lodged your application? and did they send you email aside from the acknowledgement letter?? are you alone in your application?
> 
> Goodluck to us.. i hope we get to be allocated to a case officer sooooon... today is the my 2nd month..


Anytime soon you will receive an email from ur CO. If u have an additional docs to forward in embassy, but if you lodged a complete docs, your next email will be visa grant letter  goodluck and Godbless to all of us


----------



## dunan

BABY....they never asked you for new docs directly sent from NSO to embassy? I thought it was the new thing going now.....takes about 3 months to work out who your CO is......maybe...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Babygirl said:


> Hello everyone!  been reading this thread since last month.. I lodged my PMV last april 18, nso bc and cenomar from ecensus last april 19, medicals done on april 23.. Till now i have no news from them aside from the acknowledgement letter they sent me. The reason why i posted a reply to this thread is because i sent an email enquiry to them last june 3 and like all of you i've received the acknowledgement email,, but till now, there is no true response with regard to my enquiry. Does anyone of you here has the same experience. Should i be worried or not? Actually, im really anxious. But im trying to be calmmm and patientttt...


Create a timeline it helps


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hopefully  I had medical Jan 16, And they informed me that the medical result received by global Jan 21. From there on maybe Global Health process mine on May...Because when I called mid of May the Jan 15 medical was on process. The reason is backlog . As of this June, it's complete. I'm not sure how long is the final stage  I'm thankful because i worried that they forgot my medical result


create a timeline it helps everyone understand where they are situated in the waiting game


----------



## Aussieboy07

ozjen said:


> about question # 62 of form 47SP, do i need to put my previous relationship with a Filipino for 8 years. we were never been married, had no children and we never lived together
> 
> also, does my partner needs to put all the relatioships he had?


create a timeline it helps everyone understand where they are situated in the waiting game


----------



## Aussieboy07

chillax said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been browsing this forum since last year. My father applied for 309 visa for my mother, me and my four siblings as dependents which was acknowledged receipt by the Aus Embassy on Sept. 26, 2012, we've done medicals, nbi checks, cenomars and everything. it has been almost 9 mos. but still no decision has been made. The problem is that my 6 yrs. old brother has an autism, i believe australia has a tough stance/policy on mentally disabled people entering their country (based on the news and research i have made).
> 
> i hope and pray that god will grant our visa and other people here as well.


create a timeline it helps everyone understand where they are situated in the waiting game


----------



## ozjen

i will create a timeline as soon as i submit my application. am still here in australia. will submit my application maybe mid-july.


----------



## Babygirl

Eleigh said:


> Anytime soon you will receive an email from ur CO. If u have an additional docs to forward in embassy, but if you lodged a complete docs, your next email will be visa grant letter  goodluck and Godbless to all of us


hello eleigh..  thank you for your encouragement :0 just like you, my fiance is also Filipino and we're friends back in college  we're in a relationship for almost 2 years now.. he proposed to me early this year thus we opted to apply for PMV


----------



## Babygirl

dunan said:


> BABY....they never asked you for new docs directly sent from NSO to embassy? I thought it was the new thing going now.....takes about 3 months to work out who your CO is......maybe...


they did..  i already sent mine few days after i've received the acknowledgement letter and done with medicals also.. there's no email after the first email yet...


----------



## wewen

i suppose everybody here is in the process of any application...


----------



## dunan

Yes...timelines would be the best idea here cos sometimes you miss original postings and think questions asked etc are done so for the first or second time....


----------



## Babygirl

hello.. im not so sure regarding the timelines.. i've read aussieboys post on how to make timelines, but im lost. where do i start? can anyone help me? thanks!


----------



## whower

The sticky at the top of the visa an immigration page

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


----------



## Mark1987

Hi everyone i want to tell that my C.O grant my tourist visa she call me this afternoon around 2pm. Yes it's a good news but I'm not happy I don't know if I still go to Au using my TV and my C. O tell me also that my C.o on my Partner Visa she will finalised and I will get the result next month for my Partner Visa don't know what to do. I applied Partner Visa (de facto) jan 4 , 2013 medical test and CO assigned feb 2013...


----------



## dunan

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...n you are not happy??? missing something here..hehe


----------



## Babygirl

here's a check for my timeline


----------



## Babygirl

whower said:


> The sticky at the top of the visa an immigration page
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


thanks for the link whower! it worked!


----------



## whower

No Problem Babygirl


----------



## pandagirl

whower said:


> No Problem Babygirl





Babygirl said:


> they did..  i already sent mine few days after i've received the acknowledgement letter and done with medicals also.. there's no email after the first email yet...


Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and I am really hoping you could help me with my partner visa subclass 309 application. Actually, I have already submitted my application together with all the necessary documents (e.g. nso birth certificate, cenomar, nbi clearance, etc.). I received through email an acknowledgment letter that they have received my application on 22 April 2013. This afternoon, I received another email asking me the following documents:

1. Birth certificate issued by NSO
2. CENOMAR for both me and my husband issued by NSO
3. Marriage certificate in NSO security paper
4. NBI clearance stamped with "valid for travel abroad"

Now, I have already submitted all of these together with my application which they received on 22 April, as stated in their acknowledgment email. However, the NSO docs were not sent directly to the Australian embassy (as opposed to their instruction in the email I received today that the docs should be delivered from NSO directly to the Australian embassy).

So my questions are:

1. Should I request another copy of each of the required NSO documents again and have them delivered to the embassy this time? Or would those which I previously submitted be acceptable? Their email today states that the embassy will accept NSO docs only which were obtained using the prescribed procedure. I presume the prescribed procedure would be to have the docs delivered directly to the embassy.
2. My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?

I emailed back the immigration officer and told him/her that I have already submitted the NSO docs and NBI clearance together with my application, and asked if I should submit another copy of these docs. I haven't received a reply yet (except for the auto reply which acknowledges that they have received the email) since I just emailed them this afternoon.

I would really appreciate it if anybody can shed me some light on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amie27

pandagirl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and I am really hoping you could help me with my partner visa subclass 309 application. Actually, I have already submitted my application together with all the necessary documents (e.g. nso birth certificate, cenomar, nbi clearance, etc.). I received through email an acknowledgment letter that they have received my application on 22 April 2013. This afternoon, I received another email asking me the following documents:
> 
> 1. Birth certificate issued by NSO
> 2. CENOMAR for both me and my husband issued by NSO
> 3. Marriage certificate in NSO security paper
> 4. NBI clearance stamped with "valid for travel abroad"
> 
> Now, I have already submitted all of these together with my application which they received on 22 April, as stated in their acknowledgment email. However, the NSO docs were not sent directly to the Australian embassy (as opposed to their instruction in the email I received today that the docs should be delivered from NSO directly to the Australian embassy).
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I request another copy of each of the required NSO documents again and have them delivered to the embassy this time? Or would those which I previously submitted be acceptable? Their email today states that the embassy will accept NSO docs only which were obtained using the prescribed procedure. I presume the prescribed procedure would be to have the docs delivered directly to the embassy.
> 2. My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?
> 
> I emailed back the immigration officer and told him/her that I have already submitted the NSO docs and NBI clearance together with my application, and asked if I should submit another copy of these docs. I haven't received a reply yet (except for the auto reply which acknowledges that they have received the email) since I just emailed them this afternoon.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if anybody can shed me some light on this. Thanks in advance.


That's right @ pandagirl.. You have to do as requested.. Same for all here..


----------



## Babygirl

pandagirl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and I am really hoping you could help me with my partner visa subclass 309 application. Actually, I have already submitted my application together with all the necessary documents (e.g. nso birth certificate, cenomar, nbi clearance, etc.). I received through email an acknowledgment letter that they have received my application on 22 April 2013. This afternoon, I received another email asking me the following documents:
> 
> 1. Birth certificate issued by NSO
> 2. CENOMAR for both me and my husband issued by NSO
> 3. Marriage certificate in NSO security paper
> 4. NBI clearance stamped with "valid for travel abroad"
> 
> Now, I have already submitted all of these together with my application which they received on 22 April, as stated in their acknowledgment email. However, the NSO docs were not sent directly to the Australian embassy (as opposed to their instruction in the email I received today that the docs should be delivered from NSO directly to the Australian embassy).
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I request another copy of each of the required NSO documents again and have them delivered to the embassy this time? Or would those which I previously submitted be acceptable? Their email today states that the embassy will accept NSO docs only which were obtained using the prescribed procedure. I presume the prescribed procedure would be to have the docs delivered directly to the embassy.
> 2. My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?
> 
> I emailed back the immigration officer and told him/her that I have already submitted the NSO docs and NBI clearance together with my application, and asked if I should submit another copy of these docs. I haven't received a reply yet (except for the auto reply which acknowledges that they have received the email) since I just emailed them this afternoon.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if anybody can shed me some light on this. Thanks in advance.


Hello! Welcome! I suggest you just do what they request from you.. It's good they already communicated with you! I wonder when will i hear from them!


----------



## sar_g

Babygirl said:


> Hello, we're on the same boat.. i lodged my PMV 300 visa application last April too.. did you hear from them since you lodged your application? and did they send you email aside from the acknowledgement letter?? are you alone in your application?
> 
> Goodluck to us.. i hope we get to be allocated to a case officer sooooon... today is the my 2nd month.. [/QUOTE
> 
> It's my 3rd month today,haven't heard anything from the IMMI yet,well we just have to be patient guys it's part of the process  goodluck to us!


----------



## sar_g

It's my 3rd month today,haven't heard anything from the IMMI yet,well we just have to be patient guys it's part of the process goodluck to us!



Babygirl said:


> Hello, we're on the same boat.. i lodged my PMV 300 visa application last April too.. did you hear from them since you lodged your application? and did they send you email aside from the acknowledgement letter?? are you alone in your application?
> 
> Goodluck to us.. i hope we get to be allocated to a case officer sooooon... today is the my 2nd month..


----------



## amie27

Mark1987 said:


> Hi everyone i want to tell that my C.O grant my tourist visa she call me this afternoon around 2pm. Yes it's a good news but I'm not happy I don't know if I still go to Au using my TV and my C. O tell me also that my C.o on my Partner Visa she will finalised and I will get the result next month for my Partner Visa don't know what to do. I applied Partner Visa (de facto) jan 4 , 2013 medical test and CO assigned feb 2013...


Hey Mark1987.. CONGRATULATIONS! 
Whatever u decide, if u can wait for the approval of ur Partner Visa or go on TV, ur gonna be w ur partner.. At least, u were already given a timeframe for ur Partner Visa..

Wish i was given that timeframe by my CO too.. 
At least, u know when to expect it.. 

Who's Next? Geez, can't wait for my turn to post that "I already have my VISA approved"


----------



## pandagirl

Babygirl said:


> Hello! Welcome! I suggest you just do what they request from you.. It's good they already communicated with you! I wonder when will i hear from them!


Thank you @Babygirl and @amie27. I think I'll just submit the docs again. Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Pandagirl
RE: My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?
I find this amusing as I know of others who applied who had "valid for travel abroad" and were told to get "for travel to Australia". I know of others who have previously successfully used "valid for travel to Australia" successfully. Though I do agree with the others to make your life easy just provide the embassy with whatever they ask for. Each time they request additional documents adds at least 29 days extra wait time on even if you respond within 7 days they will not recommence processing until the 29 days has expired.
goodluck


----------



## Aussieboy07

Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info


----------



## Aussieboy07

Once you have created a timeline by going to the top of this page to the top black line in the middle it says "timelines" go there and scroll down to "all family and spouse timelines" then click on the red button "report search" enter the information requested and then you can easily compare yourself to everyone else who had done a timeline for a visa class eg:309 or 300 visa from Manila. Handy tool and interesting to see how you compare to others.

Hint when creating a timeline it refers to BBCODE this is actually emailed to your email address not to the forum


----------



## pandagirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Pandagirl
> RE: My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?
> I find this amusing as I know of others who applied who had "valid for travel abroad" and were told to get "for travel to Australia". I know of others who have previously successfully used "valid for travel to Australia" successfully. Though I do agree with the others to make your life easy just provide the embassy with whatever they ask for. Each time they request additional documents adds at least 29 days extra wait time on even if you respond within 7 days they will not recommence processing until the 29 days has expired.
> goodluck


Yeah, I think it would be best to give them what they want. I received a reply from my case officer today, and he/she said that they are unable to receive NSO docs other than the prescribed process. As for the NBI clearance, he/she said that it should be valid for travel abroad. Oh well, I guess I don't have any other choice but to comply.

Well, I have another concern. I just received an email today from NSO that it will take another 15 working days to process my marriage certificate since it is not yet converted to electronic file and therefore not yet in their database. We got married on January 2013 in Cebu, and the email said that marriages during that time are not yet converted to electronic format. I am just kind of worried since I know of somebody who had the same problem when he was processing his visa docs, particularly the marriage certificate. Since most marriages get to be lodged in the NSO database only about a year after the date of marriage, requesting an NSO authenticated marriage certificate within that time usually yields negative result. So what he did was he had to go to the NSO regional office in Cebu to see if the marriage certificate was already forwarded to NSO national office. The annoying thing was, he had to help the NSO employees at the regional office dig for thousand of files just to find his marriage certificate. Good thing they found it after searching through piles and piles of paper. I just hope it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## amie27

pandagirl said:


> Yeah, I think it would be best to give them what they want. I received a reply from my case officer today, and he/she said that they are unable to receive NSO docs other than the prescribed process. As for the NBI clearance, he/she said that it should be valid for travel abroad. Oh well, I guess I don't have any other choice but to comply.
> 
> Well, I have another concern. I just received an email today from NSO that it will take another 15 working days to process my marriage certificate since it is not yet converted to electronic file and therefore not yet in their database. We got married on January 2013 in Cebu, and the email said that marriages during that time are not yet converted to electronic format. I am just kind of worried since I know of somebody who had the same problem when he was processing his visa docs, particularly the marriage certificate. Since most marriages get to be lodged in the NSO database only about a year after the date of marriage, requesting an NSO authenticated marriage certificate within that time usually yields negative result. So what he did was he had to go to the NSO regional office in Cebu to see if the marriage certificate was already forwarded to NSO national office. The annoying thing was, he had to help the NSO employees at the regional office dig for thousand of files just to find his marriage certificate. Good thing they found it after searching through piles and piles of paper. I just hope it doesn't happen to me.


I went thru same thing registering my marriage cert NSO, tried to get a copy from NSO, but results were negative, personally enquired at the municipality where it was registered, advised me they already forwarded it to the regional office, juz get the transmittal number from them.. Went to the regional office and advised it has been forwarded to NSO, got transmital# from region office, went to NSO main for verification and it took me 3 months to finally get NSO copy.


----------



## tresha0206

pandagirl said:


> Yeah, I think it would be best to give them what they want. I received a reply from my case officer today, and he/she said that they are unable to receive NSO docs other than the prescribed process. As for the NBI clearance, he/she said that it should be valid for travel abroad. Oh well, I guess I don't have any other choice but to comply.
> 
> Well, I have another concern. I just received an email today from NSO that it will take another 15 working days to process my marriage certificate since it is not yet converted to electronic file and therefore not yet in their database. We got married on January 2013 in Cebu, and the email said that marriages during that time are not yet converted to electronic format. I am just kind of worried since I know of somebody who had the same problem when he was processing his visa docs, particularly the marriage certificate. Since most marriages get to be lodged in the NSO database only about a year after the date of marriage, requesting an NSO authenticated marriage certificate within that time usually yields negative result. So what he did was he had to go to the NSO regional office in Cebu to see if the marriage certificate was already forwarded to NSO national office. The annoying thing was, he had to help the NSO employees at the regional office dig for thousand of files just to find his marriage certificate. Good thing they found it after searching through piles and piles of paper. I just hope it doesn't happen to me.


Hi Pandagirl,
Well,, It happened to me that my Marriage Certificate not yet in NSO database. We got married in Australia and submitted Report of MArriage in Phil EMbassy. The NSO informed me that it didn't appear in their record because late? or I dont know how long before it appear in record. In my case 3-4months.. So what NSO customer service did is they requested me to send/ FAX them copy of Report of marriage certificate.It Works and I got my NSO  Thanks


----------



## tresha0206

pandagirl said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and I am really hoping you could help me with my partner visa subclass 309 application. Actually, I have already submitted my application together with all the necessary documents (e.g. nso birth certificate, cenomar, nbi clearance, etc.). I received through email an acknowledgment letter that they have received my application on 22 April 2013. This afternoon, I received another email asking me the following documents:
> 
> 1. Birth certificate issued by NSO
> 2. CENOMAR for both me and my husband issued by NSO
> 3. Marriage certificate in NSO security paper
> 4. NBI clearance stamped with "valid for travel abroad"
> 
> Now, I have already submitted all of these together with my application which they received on 22 April, as stated in their acknowledgment email. However, the NSO docs were not sent directly to the Australian embassy (as opposed to their instruction in the email I received today that the docs should be delivered from NSO directly to the Australian embassy).
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I request another copy of each of the required NSO documents again and have them delivered to the embassy this time? Or would those which I previously submitted be acceptable? Their email today states that the embassy will accept NSO docs only which were obtained using the prescribed procedure. I presume the prescribed procedure would be to have the docs delivered directly to the embassy.
> 2. My NBI clearance was marked "for Australian visa" under purpose. In the email I received today, it stated that it should be stamped with "valid for travel abroad". Should I get another NBI clearance then?
> 
> I emailed back the immigration officer and told him/her that I have already submitted the NSO docs and NBI clearance together with my application, and asked if I should submit another copy of these docs. I haven't received a reply yet (except for the auto reply which acknowledges that they have received the email) since I just emailed them this afternoon.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if anybody can shed me some light on this. Thanks in advance.


Hi Pandagirl,
In request of NSO Certificates >>> Yes you need to request NSO and send directly to Embassy.
In Request of NBI >>>>>> I guess it depends in CO and different in each case. Because I submitted NBI for Australian Visa and they didn't request new one. What I know is we should submit their request because it can help in evaluation of the Visa application 

Good luck to all of us .


----------



## Aussieboy07

I agree with all of he above, it just would be easier if we had one set of rules to play by. I guess how quick or slow or how hard or easy it is can be determined by the quality of the CO you get.
Just remember for the sake of the visa getting approved, just provide whatever they ask for as quickly as possible.


----------



## wewen

Just checking ig my timeline is working...


----------



## Romulus

sar_g said:


> It's my 3rd month today,haven't heard anything from the IMMI yet,well we just have to be patient guys it's part of the process goodluck to us!


I spoke to a staff member of the Australian Embassy in Manila on Tuesday regarding my fiance's PMV application, they've given me the name of our CO to address our correspondence to. My fiance is going to apply for an extension on her tourist visa while she's here in Australia, we want to know from the CO how far away they are from making a decision on the PMV.

I didn't realize how easy it is to get information; one simply needs to call them and ask


----------



## Babygirl

Romulus said:


> I spoke to a staff member of the Australian Embassy in Manila on Tuesday regarding my fiance's PMV application, they've given me the name of our CO to address our correspondence to. My fiance is going to apply for an extension on her tourist visa while she's here in Australia, we want to know from the CO how far away they are from making a decision on the PMV.
> 
> I didn't realize how easy it is to get information; one simply needs to call them and ask


Hello Romulus.. May i ask when did you lodge her PMV application? My fiance told me he will call and follow-up the immi if in 3 months we hear nothing from them.. Did you already contacted your CO?


----------



## Romulus

Babygirl said:


> Hello Romulus.. May i ask when did you lodge her PMV application? My fiance told me he will call and follow-up the immi if in 3 months we hear nothing from them.. Did you already contacted your CO?


Hi,

My fiance lodged her PMV300 in Cebu 19 March 2013. She arrived in Perth 18/19 April 2013 on a 3 month tourist visa. As her TV does not stipulate condition 8503 - No Further Stay - she will apply for an extension to stay in Perth with me. What we want to establish from her CO is when they are likely to make a decision. There is simply no point returning back home to Philippines if DIAC are months and months away from making a decision. I will email her CO over the weekend requesting information.

It appears applicants do not have as much success in communicating to DIAC as their sponsors; I'm not sure why that is but that's the general consensus from the people I've spoken to.


----------



## AJD82

Romulus said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fiance lodged her PMV300 in Cebu 19 March 2013. She arrived in Perth 18/19 April 2013 on a 3 month tourist visa. As her TV does not stipulate condition 8503 - No Further Stay - she will apply for an extension to stay in Perth with me. What we want to establish from her CO is when they are likely to make a decision. There is simply no point returning back home to Philippines if DIAC are months and months away from making a decision. I will email her CO over the weekend requesting information.
> 
> It appears applicants do not have as much success in communicating to DIAC as their sponsors; I'm not sure why that is but that's the general consensus from the people I've spoken to.


Hi-

Just wanted to share my experienced. I applied for PMV last year April 2012 and TV as well. Was on a second month in AU as a Tourist, I received an email from my CO stating my PMV was ready to be finalised and needed to be outside the country. So went back to Philippines asap as thought my PMV would be granted right away. Emailed my CO abt my flight details. A month later my visa has been granted. Took exactly 5 months. But yeah, I guess you can apply for TV extension if there is not 8503 condition. DIAC will email you anyway when your fiancee visa is ready to be finalised.

Cheers
Aj


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
Remember New Zealand is outside the country as an option


----------



## ozjen

hello everyone..

just curios - if I am in Australia when my PMV (subclass 300) is granted, i know that i can fly anywhere outside Australia, but do i still need to attend CFO/GCC seminar or have CFO sticker on my passport/visa?

thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07

Good question
You could attend CFO seminar prior to leaving PH on tourist visa. don't know about the CFO sticker.
Worth a call to the immigration dept when you are in Australia. Curious to see the answer


----------



## ozjen

am planning to attend the CFO seminar before i leave. but curious as where to have the CFO sticker too


----------



## Aussieboy07

My understanding is that the cfo sticker is a Philippine requirement but if you are not exiting from PH do you still need it?? Maybe Mark Northam (registered migration agent who provides advice on this forum) could answer your question if you pm him


----------



## ozjen

Aussieboy07 said:


> My understanding is that the cfo sticker is a Philippine requirement but if you are not exiting from PH do you still need it?? Maybe Mark Northam (registered migration agent who provides advice on this forum) could answer your question if you pm him


thanks. that is exactly my question (you read my mind). maybe i will pm him, but hope someone can answer here based on their experiences..


----------



## dunan

Depends on what visa you are exiting on...if you are on a tourist visa then hopefully that visa is not limited to a time frame like say 3 months. If it is then you better hope the PMV is approved in that period so you can go off shore to say NZ or Fiji etc.

So its back to phil...n then yes you will need the CFO sticker to board the flight back to OZ..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Dunan
So if it is approved while in NZ due to being still on tourist visa, then there is no need to come back to PH. What happens if you holiday back in Ph say in 1 year time? Would he have to get it then?


----------



## dunan

Got me there...but I suppose once initial entry is made into OZ from say NZ....then technically you are now a temp. aussie.....n its in your passport as such. So if you return to Phil on a visit they cannot stop you boarding a flight home....

But yeah....im just kinda guessing here...maybe Mark should clarify the whole thing lol...


----------



## Mark1987

amie27 said:


> Hey Mark1987.. CONGRATULATIONS!
> Whatever u decide, if u can wait for the approval of ur Partner Visa or go on TV, ur gonna be w ur partner.. At least, u were already given a timeframe for ur Partner Visa..
> 
> Wish i was given that timeframe by my CO too..
> At least, u know when to expect it..
> 
> Who's Next? Geez, can't wait for my turn to post that "I already have my VISA approved"


Thanks amie and Dunan you guys not believe this I got my TV grant notice today and I applied for 3 months but instead of 3 months i got multiple entry for 1 yrs with no condition 8503 no further stay and waiting to finalise my partner visa next month and happy to find out my TV


----------



## tinah

Hey guys, i'm new to this forum. Have been checking this thread for the past few weeks just for the peace of mind that others are going through what my partner and I are going through. We miss each other terribly, and hope to hear from immigration soon regarding our visa! We plan to apply for another TV in the mean time whilst we wait, does anyone have any tips on how to get a 6 month TV granted? We have applied previously and only been allowed 3 months...


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey Dunan
> So if it is approved while in NZ due to being still on tourist visa, then there is no need to come back to PH. What happens if you holiday back in Ph say in 1 year time? Would he have to get it then?


When I took the CFO seminar, there was this girl who has been in AU on a temporary visa, She applied on-shore for PMV got approved, then they went home for a holiday here with her kids (kids were previously on a student visa and the girl which is the mother) and they were told they would need to get CFO or else they would be held at the immigration or they wont be allowed to take their flight back.. their flight back was already scheduled the mect day and lucky they found out even if its just a day before or else, they would have to re book their flight, which will cost them about $50-100/each for penalty just to change their flt plus the adjustments of the fee or price on new flight they are gonna book.. I dont know if it applies to everyone.. Juz thought id share..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

ozjen said:


> thanks. that is exactly my question (you read my mind). maybe i will pm him, but hope someone can answer here based on their experiences..


I wish I could read minds then I would know what the embassy was thinking. though I don't know if I would want them inside my head haha


----------



## Ausfil

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey Dunan
> So if it is approved while in NZ due to being still on tourist visa, then there is no need to come back to PH. What happens if you holiday back in Ph say in 1 year time? Would he have to get it then?


My wife departed Philippines July 2011 on a TV, PMV300 granted August 2011 we didn't go back to the Philippines until January 2012 for a month visit, before my wife could depart she had to attend CFO and get the label attached to her passport.

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011
Married: 10 March 2012
Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012


----------



## dunan

Well one learns something everyday...so if you read that you just need to be offshore when you get the visa grant and you are say from the UK or another country then they can return home on a visit and re enter Australia with no problems...

It just does'nt work if you are from the Philippines....


----------



## Romulus

Got an appointment booked for my fiancé Tuesday next week with DIAC in Perth for her TV extension.

Will be a great opportunity to have a few questions answered


----------



## amie27

Haiiisstt.. Still pretty quiet here...

Waiting   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

*minivan seats 11*



tresha0206 said:


> Wow,, Thanks Aussieboy07 for the info. I saw Tiger has promo going to goldcoast .I'm planning to book early when visa comes. My worry is how to get flight from Goldcoast to mackay? Coz before I try Sydney first. I saw that I can book,pay online and print iterinary , Is it ok?  sorry Im planning to fly with out telling my husband. Just little surprise . I hope it's a good idea lol


"Link Transfers" is a mini bus that will take you from Gold Coast to Brisbane airport for $39 or other places in Brisbane. just google link transfer goldcoast Brisbane airport


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Everyone
For any of you who have ever thought about buying your partner a small boat to row from PH to Oz as it would be quicker (and I know there is quite a few of you that has) here is an extract taken from a new member KMB from another thread. I found it very amusing and just wanted to share especially the first paragraph.

It's such a long and painful process, the paperwork is ridiculous and repetitive, no one ever mentions that... People say they have issues with "boat people", I say take away their translators and migration experts and let them do it all on their own and I'm sure they'd just get back in and row away haha! 

For those who've been approved within "weeks" (liars) consider yourselves very very fortunate. I haven't really stressed about it all too much, and I see so many people who put so much detail in to their applications it makes me wonder whhhy ours would be accepted at all, but in conversation with our CO, if they ask for a medical after lodgment, that's a good sign! So here's hoping my seemingly lazy attempt ends up with great news!!


----------



## ozjen

good day everyone

if i fly back to AU on a TV and they asked for the medical as one of the requirements for my PMV that has been lodged, can i have the medical here in AU or do they require it to be done in the Philippines?

i am here now in AU, will be back in the Phils on 28 June. will lodge both TV and PMV 300 at the same time mid-July and will fly back to AU as soon as my TV is approved. last time i applied for it, took 6 working days only. so there is a possibility that i will be back to AU before they email me to have my medical


----------



## JEdwards

iduno said:


> Found out who my wife's CO is today after 5 months and no additional docs, except 1 that was asked for on Monday.
> CO is the Senior Migration Officer and he called me today and asked me to scan the document and email to him and the visa will be issued on the 5th July.
> Jesus cant believe its happened after 4months and 26 days.
> Aussieboy, thanks for your advise, even though I took no notice hahaha


Hi iduno,

What a great news congratulations!


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> My understanding is that the cfo sticker is a Philippine requirement but if you are not exiting from PH do you still need it?? Maybe Mark Northam (registered migration agent who provides advice on this forum) could answer your question if you pm him


Hi Aussieboy07 and ozjen,

I have a little bit of knowledge about the CFO certificates....if you are not exiting from PH you do not need the sticker but you still need the certs to be attached in your passport. I personally went to CFO office to inquire as I will be flying from Singapore to oz. When you got the certs while waiting for the visa and exiting from PH you just need to come back to CFO and registered again with a sticker.

While waiting for the grant of your visa it will be good to get CFO certificate beforehand. Its a lifetime certificates and its very useful. CFO is also required for those who wants to use their husband family name or change of status using husband name. Just a little precautions, I made 3x trips to be able to get a place on the 3rd time I went there as early as 3am in the morning, got in by 6:30am, fill up forms by 11:30am, seminar starts 2pm and finally got the certificates by 5pm.

Our group on that day made a huge comments and suggestions for the system to make appointments even it does cause a little money rather than queueing very early. Also many applicants has to be rejected even they come as far as like Mindanao. Some has to sleep and wait outside and also encountered who was already flying but refuse to fly because they do not have CFO. To those who still need to get one maybe we can help to change a little better for the system by leaving comments/suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> "Link Transfers" is a mini bus that will take you from Gold Coast to Brisbane airport for $39 or other places in Brisbane. just google link transfer goldcoast Brisbane airport


Hi Thanks Aussie boy,
Wish I can book when visa is ready


----------



## sar_g

checking my timeline....


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Thanks Aussie boy,
> Wish I can book when visa is ready


I wish as well as I saw a special one way airfare for $207 for August Manila to Gold Coast but could not book as the visa is not yet approved. Even though I am fairly confident it will be approved early July. Looking at airfares have become a bit of a hobby at the moment.

Today marks the start of my 11 months of waiting now for the visa. looking forward to the start of Friday visa lotto in July. For the newcomers historically more visas are approved on a Friday and it is like playing the lotto watching to see if your visa comes up. For visa 300 applicants visas will resume being finalized in July. So 5 July for me is a day I am looking forward to.


----------



## iduno

Has anyone lined up for there CFO sticker and didn't get in because too many people in front of you?
How do they determine what number you are in the line?


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> Has anyone lined up for there CFO sticker and didn't get in because too many people in front of you?
> How do they determine what number you are in the line?


I think JEdwards is mixing up the CFO seminar and the CFO label once visa is approved. I too am interested in the answer, hopefully someone like ABC will see this post


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> I think JEdwards is mixing up the CFO seminar and the CFO label once visa is approved. I too am interested in the answer, hopefully someone like ABC will see this post


Maybe I mucked up the question, i meant the seminar que.


----------



## ozjen

JEdwards said:


> Hi Aussieboy07 and ozjen,
> 
> I have a little bit of knowledge about the CFO certificates....if you are not exiting from PH you do not need the sticker but you still need the certs to be attached in your passport. I personally went to CFO office to inquire as I will be flying from Singapore to oz. When you got the certs while waiting for the visa and exiting from PH you just need to come back to CFO and registered again with a sticker.
> 
> While waiting for the grant of your visa it will be good to get CFO certificate beforehand. Its a lifetime certificates and its very useful. CFO is also required for those who wants to use their husband family name or change of status using husband name. Just a little precautions, I made 3x trips to be able to get a place on the 3rd time I went there as early as 3am in the morning, got in by 6:30am, fill up forms by 11:30am, seminar starts 2pm and finally got the certificates by 5pm.
> 
> Our group on that day made a huge comments and suggestions for the system to make appointments even it does cause a little money rather than queueing very early. Also many applicants has to be rejected even they come as far as like Mindanao. Some has to sleep and wait outside and also encountered who was already flying but refuse to fly because they do not have CFO. To those who still need to get one maybe we can help to change a little better for the system by leaving comments/suggestions. Thanks.


thanks JEdwards for the info


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
I am guessing your will do hers in Cebu she does not have to wait for the visa approval to do this. My fiancée did it when she lodged the application. Yes people miss out quite regularly as there is only 15 spots for Australia per day. To guarantee a spot I suggest she gets there just after 5.30am, many start arriving around 6am.
Spots are allocated on a come first basis so a long queue. Rhea got there at 5.30 and was the second in line. Call me on my mobile if you want to talk more about it


----------



## Aussieboy07

JEdwards which CFO office did you go to? I believe there is a slight difference between manila and cebu


----------



## dunan

My wife to make sure she got a place did pre-arrange for a small token of gratitude, by getting the guard to allocate her a number....but when she arrived at 6am there was no guard and only 3 waiting so it was no problem.

To get thru DFA for passport in married name, which is really a nitemare, is to take a small child saying that both are waiting for passports....they will let you in ahead of those waiting....

This is the Philippines lol..


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> My wife to make sure she got a place did pre-arrange for a small token of gratitude, by getting the guard to allocate her a number....but when she arrived at 6am there was no guard and only 3 waiting so it was no problem.
> 
> To get thru DFA for passport in married name, which is really a nitemare, is to take a small child saying that both are waiting for passports....they will let you in ahead of those waiting....
> 
> This is the Philippines lol..


Tut Tut...paying under the table and it didn't work hahaha
Was that Cebu?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Dunan
Your experience is more recent than mine, was that in Cebu or Manila and how long ago
Iduno
also keep in mind that come July there will be approvals as the capping of visa 300 will be removed then, so maybe it is better to try and get it now before the rush in July


----------



## Aussieboy07

If you are going to bribe you have to pay on the day lol


----------



## dunan

As everyone knows its what one has to do, local or foreigner to get anything done here without being totally screwed around.....not nice but its just how it works in Phil...

We did both CFO n passport thing a few months prior to application...n even though we had a few additional doc requests the replies seem positive enough...at least our CO does reply promply n not the usual pre-generated response...PLUS she automatically changed our 309 to 100.without us asking..god bless her...

Yes we did the seminar in Cebu, took all day but no hassles or interrogation....


----------



## Aussieboy07

Dunan
Totally agree Cebu CFO no interrogation (there have been many stories about the CFO in Cebu and the strict nun grillings). This has not been my experience, yes they say that us Aussies will beat them blah blah blah, take them out to isolation in the bust etc and as one Filipino woman here once wrote and the Filipino men are always so caring (tounge in cheek)


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops not bust I meant bush, well we have been apart for a long time hehe


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> Has anyone lined up for there CFO sticker and didn't get in because too many people in front of you?
> How do they determine what number you are in the line?


They read minds? Hahaha.. Juz kidding iduno..
No harm in asking as to where the queue is just for the CFO Sticker.. 
Better yet, go there a bit later as you dont need to fall in line like the rest (i think) to have passport CFO Sticker..

Just a thought.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

I have sent ABC a PM asking about what happens once visa is approved around what happens with getting the CFO label if you have already done the seminar. Will let you know when I hear


----------



## amie27

dunan said:


> My wife to make sure she got a place did pre-arrange for a small token of gratitude, by getting the guard to allocate her a number....but when she arrived at 6am there was no guard and only 3 waiting so it was no problem.
> 
> To get thru DFA for passport in married name, which is really a nitemare, is to take a small child saying that both are waiting for passports....they will let you in ahead of those waiting....
> 
> This is the Philippines lol..


I know how terrible it is to wait online for the queue for anything here..

DFA has a new passport appointment system online and its not as bad as it was before..
The only inconvenience it getting the earliest schedule you can reserve online for the passport as most of them are booked months ahead..

Reasoning out that the child is also waiting for their passport is not good bec they will ask for the copy of the appointment.. Better yet tell them you had no one to leave the kid at home probably should be alright to avoid embarassment as people waiting there would see and hear you..

For me, not a good idea bribing them, it gets you ahead of anyone else, yeah, lucky cause u can afford it.. But for those who cant, feel sorry for them coz they have to endure and consume time and effort to get their queue
  

CHEERS EVERYONE!!!! Only in the Philippines.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

Hey Aussieboy07, ever experienced riding a cab and they charge u more bec ur a foreign? Or even buying stuff..

When hubby arrived at the airport, tried to get a cab going to Makati where i booked our room and you know how much they are gonna charge us.. $30.. I said geez, when did we start charging touri$t$ in dollar$.. Lucky i was there or hubby wouldve thought its cheap.. Ended up bargaining for the fare in pe$o.. Hahaha.. 

Sometimes when we go to the market, i let hubby ask how much an item is, wow! Really dear.. Then after, i tried getting same item for half price he was quoted.. Lolzzz..

SAD BUT TRUE... 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JEdwards

iduno said:


> Maybe I mucked up the question, i meant the seminar que.


Hi iduno,

To get the seminar que is by first come first serve basis. Whoever comes first in line outside the door is the one who get in first once it open(manila office). Hope it helps.

Good bless!


----------



## JEdwards

iduno said:


> Has anyone lined up for there CFO sticker and didn't get in because too many people in front of you?
> How do they determine what number you are in the line?


Hi iduno,

In my own knowledge to get the sticker just go to the office with the visa grant letter, passport and the CFO certificates. And you dont have to worry if there is people infront of you because you already have the certificates.

God bless!


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> I think JEdwards is mixing up the CFO seminar and the CFO label once visa is approved. I too am interested in the answer, hopefully someone like ABC will see this post


Hi Aussieboy07,

You got confused in my reply I guess  sorry.

In my own awareness, when get the CFO certs while waiting for the visa. Once the visa is granted you then go back to CFO office with the visa grant letter, passport and the CFO certs for sticker/labelling/registration or whatever they call it.

I included the cfo link below hope it helps.

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## JEdwards

ozjen said:


> thanks JEdwards for the info


Your welcome!


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> JEdwards which CFO office did you go to? I believe there is a slight difference between manila and cebu


I went to CFO manila office.

And yes must be a huge different


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> I have sent ABC a PM asking about what happens once visa is approved around what happens with getting the CFO label if you have already done the seminar. Will let you know when I hear


Go back to CFO office with the visa grant letter, passport and the CFO certificates. No more que and doesnt need to go very early.


----------



## Aussieboy07

JEdwards said:


> Hi Aussieboy07,
> 
> You got confused in my reply I guess  sorry.
> 
> In my own awareness, when get the CFO certs while waiting for the visa. Once the visa is granted you then go back to CFO office with the visa grant letter, passport and the CFO certs for sticker/labelling/registration or whatever they call it.
> 
> Thanks for the link I think people were interested in different things. Personally I was only interested in Once you already have your valid passport and spouse/partner visa, you will need to register with the CFO and received your CFO Sticker which will be affixed on your Philippine passport.. Though from what I gather this is just a walk in thing to do any time of day and will take just a couple of minutes. Correct me if am wrong


----------



## JEdwards

Thanks God finally these process will soon come to an end by next month, 15 months in all! April 2012 I applied PMV in Singapore and because of their mistakes miscommunication in between departments we suffered so much stress. We have to seek help fron MP and all, long story. December we decided to have a civil wed in Singapore and by then PMV change to SPOUSE.

So for those who had a long time to wait hang on, we all get to Oz and be with our precious one.

My co called yesterday visa is ready by end of July yipeeee! End of July because she is on leave for the first 2 weeks of the month which my hubby and his mum not happy at all.


----------



## iduno

JEdwards said:


> Hi iduno,
> 
> To get the seminar que is by first come first serve basis. Whoever comes first in line outside the door is the one who get in first once it open(manila office). Hope it helps.
> 
> Good bless!


Thank you,
So once the doors are opened its go straight to the counter in the order that the line outside was.
Does everyone in the line outside go to the counter in the same order or is it run to keep your place?


----------



## Aussieboy07

It is quite orderly from what I have been told ie you keep your place in the line. I vaguely remember something about the guard giving out numbers but hopefully someone with a more recent seminar experience in Cebu CFO will provide update here


----------



## tresha0206

dunan said:


> My wife to make sure she got a place did pre-arrange for a small token of gratitude, by getting the guard to allocate her a number....but when she arrived at 6am there was no guard and only 3 waiting so it was no problem.
> 
> To get thru DFA for passport in married name, which is really a nitemare, is to take a small child saying that both are waiting for passports....they will let you in ahead of those waiting....
> 
> This is the Philippines lol..


Hi Dunan, 
Well in some case it's sad that still other Filipino's tolerate that system. But as far as I know and with what I experienced, no don't need to give a guard a small token of gratitude to get a number. The reason is other Filipino applicant's are smart enough to know about it so they can report and it's easy to see in CCT camera (if have in Cebu). Which in later it will be unfair to ur wife if she gets in trouble about CFO because of the gift issue.

It's not requirement in DIAC to change passport in married name. Getting passport is not a nightmare if we can follow the steps before going to DFA. Bringing & using a child is not a good idea because if they found out that it's lie, in worst scenario you will put in national Television & will have a record in DFA.Of course there's online registration to get a passport so only need to come in DFA in the scheduled date and ready the requirements. It takes only an hour in my friend and they took her a passport picture. In my old passport I got it in just 1 day through "mobile passporting", in the afternoon of the day I applied my passport is in my hand.

The good thing is there are many good news now about Philippines so in the future we hope that we are not included in high risk country for Aussi visa lol.  Working as accountant here, I definitely agree that the gift system is lessen now in many Phil Department especially in Tax area. Lastly, my point is if Im a visa applicant eventough I want a quicker process for my application I will follow the right steps to avoid getting trouble that will mess the future plan with my hubby


----------



## tresha0206

iduno said:


> Thank you,
> So once the doors are opened its go straight to the counter in the order that the line outside was.
> Does everyone in the line outside go to the counter in the same order or is it run to keep your place?


Hi,

When I arrived in in CFO manila, because i'm late 6:30am or 7am (cant remember)? I got the last number 15 for Aussi seminar. I wait first in the other area until 10am or 9am then the guard called all the 15 CFO applicants going to Aussi to come in registration area. The number 1 or number 15 is not important i guess because after i fill up form I submitted my papers. So if you can answer quickly the questions in form you are the first in line to be interview. After interview they advised us to come back 1pm for the seminar.. In seminar i learned tips and met other Filipinas gong or have been in Aussie. CFO gave us booklet about Aussie. In the afternoon we got our certificates and remind us to go back in CFO office after we receive visa so they will stamp passport etc. The whole process was very smooth


----------



## iduno

tresha0206 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I arrived in in CFO manila, because i'm late 6:30am or 7am (cant remember)? I got the last number 15 for Aussi seminar. I wait first in the other area until 10am or 9am then the guard called all the 15 CFO applicants going to Aussi to come in registration area. The number 1 or number 15 is not important i guess because after i fill up form I submitted my papers. So if you can answer quickly the questions in form you are the first in line to be interview. After interview they advised us to come back 1pm for the seminar.. In seminar i learned tips and met other Filipinas gong or have been in Aussie. CFO gave us booklet about Aussie. In the afternoon we got our certificates and remind us to go back in CFO office after we receive visa so they will stamp passport etc. The whole process was very smooth


Thank you Tresha, thats what I wanted to know


----------



## tresha0206

iduno said:


> Thank you Tresha, thats what I wanted to know


Welcome , well i check their website as of now they have online registration . Hope it can help for those who will apply CFO and for those who have visa already.

Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry Tresha
I think you misread it, the online registration did *not* apply to Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals. I also noticed there is only 12 slots (Cebu) per session. It is on a first-come-first-serve basis.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry Tresha
> I think you misread it, the online registration did *not* apply to Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals. I also noticed there is only 12 slots (Cebu) per session. It is on a first-come-first-serve basis.


hI,, Thank you Aussiboy , i didn't read  . Maybe I'm over excited to share that they have online Registration as of Nov or Dec 2012 lol.  and the Article is too long to read. Anyway it's good that they have the form online

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry Tresha
> I think you misread it, the online registration did *not* apply to Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals. I also noticed there is only 12 slots (Cebu) per session. It is on a first-come-first-serve basis.


Hi Aussiboy, Thank u for that  Maybe online registration is not applicable in our case that still applying for visa. I will check in their office too on Monday. In other case online registration is applicalble in fiance,spouse and other partners of Foreign national if holding permanent resident visa aboad. (exempt from seminar) . Kindly advise me if i can't post other forum.

CFO seminar/sticker - Philippines - VisaJourney.com


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Aussiboy, Thank u for that  Maybe online registration is not applicable in our case that still applying for visa.*So as not to confuse to many people, people applying here for visa 300 &309 must do the seminar and places for seminar are given out on a first come basis. 12 for Cebu &15 for Manila*
> 
> In other case online registration is applicalble in fiance,spouse and other partners of Foreign national if holding permanent resident visa aboad. (exempt from seminar) . *I doubt this would apply to anyone on this thread*
> 
> Though thanks for trying to identify new information and that is all we can do is to share what we find. Sometimes it is good other times not so useful


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> Welcome , well i check their website as of now they have online registration . Hope it can help for those who will apply CFO and for those who have visa already.
> 
> Commission on Filipinos Overseas


Finally its great they did listen for suggestions. I attend seminar to CFO manila somewhere in February they do not provide online registration at that time.


----------



## wewen

tresha0206 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I arrived in in CFO manila, because i'm late 6:30am or 7am (cant remember)? I got the last number 15 for Aussi seminar. I wait first in the other area until 10am or 9am then the guard called all the 15 CFO applicants going to Aussi to come in registration area. The number 1 or number 15 is not important i guess because after i fill up form I submitted my papers. So if you can answer quickly the questions in form you are the first in line to be interview. After interview they advised us to come back 1pm for the seminar.. In seminar i learned tips and met other Filipinas gong or have been in Aussie. CFO gave us booklet about Aussie. In the afternoon we got our certificates and remind us to go back in CFO office after we receive visa so they will stamp passport etc. The whole process was very smooth


hi tresh.. 
Interview at the CFO? what are those commonly they asked? thanks


----------



## JEdwards

iduno said:


> Thank you,
> So once the doors are opened its go straight to the counter in the order that the line outside was.
> Does everyone in the line outside go to the counter in the same order or is it run to keep your place?


Yes and also to keep the line in order. Those who fall inline are not all going to Australia some are going to US, Japan etc. So you wouldnt know at which number you are likely to fall in from the 15 participants to get the place. This is my experience in CFO Manila.

After getting a place you wait at waiting area for filling up forms. By then there its not necessary anymore what number you are important is you got a place.


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> JEdwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy07,
> 
> You got confused in my reply I guess  sorry.
> 
> In my own awareness, when get the CFO certs while waiting for the visa. Once the visa is granted you then go back to CFO office with the visa grant letter, passport and the CFO certs for sticker/labelling/registration or whatever they call it.
> 
> Thanks for the link I think people were interested in different things. Personally I was only interested in Once you already have your valid passport and spouse/partner visa, you will need to register with the CFO and received your CFO Sticker which will be affixed on your Philippine passport.. Though from what I gather this is just a walk in thing to do any time of day and will take just a couple of minutes. Correct me if am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Just walk in....
Click to expand...


----------



## JEdwards

wewen said:


> hi tresh..
> Interview at the CFO? what are those commonly they asked? thanks


In my experience they ask me about my husband. How long have we know each other? Am I aware of our differences on culture, lifestyle. And most from the info I filled up on the form.

Easy dont worry much! Goodluck.


----------



## tresha0206

JEdwards said:


> Finally its great they did listen for suggestions. I attend seminar to CFO manila somewhere in February they do not provide online registration at that time.


Hi, Sorry and correction in my post. As Aussi boy corrected me CFO do not provide online registration for fiance, spouse partner but first come first serve basis for fiance, Spouse & other partner of Foreign National. 15 slots in Manila 12 in Cebu.CFO only have registration form online that is downloadable. I will update this.

Thanks


----------



## dunan

MISS POST....cannot correct it


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> Hi, Sorry and correction in my post. As Aussi boy corrected me CFO do not provide online registration for fiance, spouse partner but first come first serve basis for fiance, Spouse & other partner of Foreign National. 15 slots in Manila 12 in Cebu.CFO only have registration form online that is downloadable. I will update this.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah thats ok tresha  too late when I read down..... I hope they will accommodate online service in the near future even juts the appointment system to begin with.


----------



## dunan

Good for you Tresha for every example how easy things were for you n your friend I can tell you that hell of a lot both Filipinas going to Oz or the USA will tell a completely different story..

And if its a sad state of affairs that we have learnt how to work the system do not lecture me.for applying what I have learnt the hard way......my hubby has lived here over 5 years n he now realizes this aint OZ anymore....


----------



## wewen

JEdwards said:


> In my experience they ask me about my husband. How long have we know each other? Am I aware of our differences on culture, lifestyle. And most from the info I filled up on the form.
> 
> Easy dont worry much! Goodluck.


Thanks jedward... Anyway, whats to bring with? I dont have a grant letter yet..


----------



## tresha0206

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Aussiboy, Thank u for that  Maybe online registration is not applicable in our case that still applying for visa. I will check in their office too on Monday. In other case online registration is applicalble in fiance,spouse and other partners of Foreign national if holding permanent resident visa aboad. (exempt from seminar) . Kindly advise me if i can't post other forum.
> 
> CFO seminar/sticker - Philippines - VisaJourney.com


Hi Aussiboy, Sorry if I make confusion. What I mean is CFO online registration is applicable if Filipino applicant already have visa ex 300 or 309 visa or other visa . I think this is their way only for to make registration registration quicker than to fill up the form in the day of seminar. Of course the basis to get inside CFO office is first come first serve in the 15 or 12 slots per day. I tried to register myself now in CFO and I saw in the CFO online Registration that 300 & 309 visa is included in the selection.


----------



## Aussieboy07

wewen said:


> Thanks jedward... Anyway, whats to bring with? I dont have a grant letter yet..


Follow Jedwards link at top of page 446


----------



## JEdwards

wewen said:


> Thanks jedward... Anyway, whats to bring with? I dont have a grant letter yet..


Hi wenwen,

Counselling Requirdments(CFO Manila)
1. Original and photocopy of two(2) valid identification cards with photograph
2. If married, original and photocopy of marriage contract on security paper from NSO, or the Local Civil Registry Offices, or (if married abroad) original and photocopy of marriage contract duly authenticated by the Philipine Embassy/Consulate.
3. Other documents like (acknowledgement of your application)
4. Payment PHP500

Schedules of seminar are Mondays and Thursday.


----------



## tresha0206

wewen said:


> hi tresh..
> Interview at the CFO? what are those commonly they asked? thanks


Hi I can't remember much of the questions. Some questions are if I meet my partner ? Did i or my partner meet the family.Have I been in Aussi? how can adjust in differences in culture. It's a common question for about adjustment.


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Aussiboy, Sorry if I make confusion. What I mean is CFO online registration is applicable if Filipino applicant already have visa ex 300 or 309 visa or other visa . *Everyone on this site is seeking a visa 300 or 309 and the onshore version of this*
> 
> I think this is their way only for to make registration quicker than to fill up the form in the day of seminar. *I don't understand the only form I see is a feedback form*
> Of course the basis to get inside CFO office is first come first serve in the 15 or 12 slots per day*Same understanding*. I tried to register myself now in CFO and I saw in the CFO online Registration that 300 & 309 visa is included in the selection. *Talk me through where you are going to as I do not see the same thing, we seem to have a different experience as I have been to there as well and can not see what you are seeing, so guide me, I am happy to be proven wrong*


----------



## iduno

On the registration form for CFO, what /who is the petitioner???


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Aussiboy,
Thank you and correct me im wrong too. I am in this CFO online registration. But I can't share my registration form so you need to register first your email add
CFO PDOS Online Pre-Registration


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussiboy, Sorry if I make confusion. What I mean is CFO online registration is applicable if Filipino applicant already have visa ex 300 or 309 visa or other visa . *Everyone on this site is seeking a visa 300 or 309 and the onshore version of this*
> 
> I think this is their way only for to make registration quicker than to fill up the form in the day of seminar. *I don't understand the only form I see is a feedback form*
> Of course the basis to get inside CFO office is first come first serve in the 15 or 12 slots per day*Same understanding*. I tried to register myself now in CFO and I saw in the CFO online Registration that 300 & 309 visa is included in the selection. *Talk me through where you are going to as I do not see the same thing, we seem to have a different experience as I have been to there as well and can not see what you are seeing, so guide me, I am happy to be proven wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this help to clear up some confused info out here....I just went to CFO web and I dont see any online registration or so under fiancee or spouse visa. There is one online logo from the left side but when you click on it leads you to another kind of seminar which they called PDOS. If I am not wrong this seminar is for emmigrants who are migrating through job contract abroad or other grounds. And if you noticed the slots are many up to 70participants. Guys you can check it.
> 
> Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Tresha
Okay I have now seen what you have seen. Tell me how did you get to CFO PDOS Online Pre-Registration from the www.cfo.gov site


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes Jedwards 
That is what was happening to me but I have now seen what Tresha has seen and can understand where she is coming from. Just give her a minute to respond to my previous post


----------



## Aussieboy07

Whilst the link that Tresha has supplied is for prefilling in a form prior to registration and does state for visa 300 or 309. All it would do is save you writing on the form on the day that you stand in the queue anyway and like Jedwards I am not convinced that it is actually for Fiancee/spouse visas. I believe it is for emmigrants


----------



## tresha0206

JEdwards said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this help to clear up some confused info out here....I just went to CFO web and I dont see any online registration or so under fiancee or spouse visa. There is one online logo from the left side but when you click on it leads you to another kind of seminar which they called PDOS. If I am not wrong this seminar is for emmigrants who are migrating through job contract abroad or other grounds. And if you noticed the slots are many up to 70participants. Guys you can check it.
> 
> Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy, from CFO web home https://cfo.gov.ph/ i click the Blue color blinking ONLINE pre registration. then through reading (click here) i registered my email, and fill up the form. They send me activation link and when i'm inside the CFO online registration the first FILL IN BOX is the country you are Going . SEcond BOX is selection of Visa. I choose and click 309 vosa. and that's it continue in the registration.
> CFO i think is for filipino going outside the Philippines even workers w/ PDOS or Fiance. Last year when I am out of the Philippines they not ask me the CFO sticker. But now as what I heard in this forum it's a requirement
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> JEdwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy, from CFO web home https://cfo.gov.ph/ i click the Blue color blinking ONLINE pre registration. then through reading (click here) i registered my email, and fill up the form. They send me activation link and when i'm inside the CFO online registration the first FILL IN BOX is the country you are Going . SEcond BOX is selection of Visa. I choose and click 309 vosa. and that's it continue in the registration.
> CFO i think is for filipino going outside the Philippines even workers w/ PDOS or Fiance. Last year when I am out of the Philippines they not ask me the CFO sticker. But now as what I heard in this forum it's a requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tresha
> That is what I thought, I know it looks like it could be used for people applying for visa 300 or 309 but it is not what we should be using. it is intended for For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA (Online Pre-registration)
> Unfortunately the website is a bit misleading and I can easily see why you thought it could be used. though I agree with JEwards, this is not for our use. Nice try though you had me really interested thinking some progress had been made but alas no
Click to expand...


----------



## iduno

Still waiting for someone to tell me who is the petitioner on the registration form for CFO.


----------



## wishful

iduno said:


> Still waiting for someone to tell me who is the petitioner on the registration form for CFO.


Hi iduno, I believe the petitioner is the sponsor


----------



## iduno

wishful said:


> Hi iduno, I believe the petitioner is the sponsor


Thank you,bit confusing as one of the questions is year of migration !!!


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tresha
> That is what I thought, I know it looks like it could be used for people applying for visa 300 or 309 but it is not what we should be using. it is intended for For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA (Online Pre-registration)
> Unfortunately the website is a bit misleading and I can easily see why you thought it could be used. though I agree with JEwards, this is not for our use. Nice try though you had me really interested thinking some progress had been made but alas no
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy, Iduno, I click emigrant option not the immigrant.Petitioner is your sponsor, partner or spouse. There a selection in the box if your petitioner is fiance foreiner, spouse foreigner, employer etc.. I'm done and enough with CFO ONLINE preregistration with out fill up the visa number BOX. The last instruction is Preview and Print . That's how their ONLINE preregistration works, save the time filling up the forms in CFO office and it's the same questions. On Monday I will call CFO manila how dow it works Anyway thank you guys  July is coming .
Click to expand...


----------



## iduno

tresha0206 said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy, Iduno, I click emigrant option not the immigrant.Petitioner is your sponsor, partner or spouse. There a selection in the box if your petitioner is fiance foreiner, spouse foreigner, employer etc.. I'm done and enough with CFO ONLINE preregistration with out fill up the visa number BOX. The last instruction is Preview and Print . That's how their ONLINE preregistration works, save the time filling up the forms in CFO office and it's the same questions. On Monday I will call CFO manila how dow it works Anyway thank you guys  July is coming .
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha, good working that out, let us know what CFO says please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianina

tresha0206 said:


> Aussieboy07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aussieboy, Iduno, I click emigrant option not the immigrant.Petitioner is your sponsor, partner or spouse. There a selection in the box if your petitioner is fiance foreiner, spouse foreigner, employer etc.. I'm done and enough with CFO ONLINE preregistration with out fill up the visa number BOX. The last instruction is Preview and Print . That's how their ONLINE preregistration works, save the time filling up the forms in CFO office and it's the same questions. On Monday I will call CFO manila how dow it works Anyway thank you guys  July is coming .
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha is right, the CFO On-line registration is solely for the completion of forms. Please refer to this email reply I got when I inquired about this last year:
> 
> _From : Commission on Filipinos Overseas <[email protected]>
> Subject : Online Pre-registration
> Date : 06 December 2012
> 
> We refer to your e-mail of 30 November 2012. We wish to inform you that
> the Commission on Filipinos Overseas' (CFO) Online Pre-registration does
> not automatically reserve a slot for the Guidance and Counseling Program
> (GCP) or other seminars conducted by the CFO. Attendance to CFO seminars is on a walk in, first come, first serve basis. It was created to lessen time spent in filling-up the registration forms during the client's visit
> to our office.
> 
> Spouses, fiancé(e)s and other partners of foreign nationals who completed
> the GCP may use the Online Pre-registration upon receipt of their spouse,
> fiancé, immigrant or residence visa.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Ariel T. Cruz (sgd.)
> Emigrant Services Officer
> Migrant Integration and Education Division
> _
> 
> I filed a complaint to Sec. M. Nicolas about this, citing how much easier it would be if their online procedures were similar to that of the NSO or even the NBI, to no avail.
Click to expand...


----------



## tresha0206

Marianina said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha is right, the CFO On-line registration is solely for the completion of forms. Please refer to this email reply I got when I inquired about this last year:
> 
> _From : Commission on Filipinos Overseas <[email protected]>
> Subject : Online Pre-registration
> Date : 06 December 2012
> 
> We refer to your e-mail of 30 November 2012. We wish to inform you that
> the Commission on Filipinos Overseas' (CFO) Online Pre-registration does
> not automatically reserve a slot for the Guidance and Counseling Program
> (GCP) or other seminars conducted by the CFO. Attendance to CFO seminars is on a walk in, first come, first serve basis. It was created to lessen time spent in filling-up the registration forms during the client's visit
> to our office.
> 
> Spouses, fiancé(e)s and other partners of foreign nationals who completed
> the GCP may use the Online Pre-registration upon receipt of their spouse,
> fiancé, immigrant or residence visa.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Ariel T. Cruz (sgd.)
> Emigrant Services Officer
> Migrant Integration and Education Division
> _
> 
> I filed a complaint to Sec. M. Nicolas about this, citing how much easier it would be if their online procedures were similar to that of the NSO or even the NBI, to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Thank you Marianina. That's a great information from you taken from the CFO replied email.. Even it's bit confusing I'm done with the CFO forms so just wait for VISA
Click to expand...


----------



## JEdwards

Marianina said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha is right, the CFO On-line registration is solely for the completion of forms. Please refer to this email reply I got when I inquired about this last year:
> 
> _From : Commission on Filipinos Overseas <[email protected]>
> Subject : Online Pre-registration
> Date : 06 December 2012
> 
> We refer to your e-mail of 30 November 2012. We wish to inform you that
> the Commission on Filipinos Overseas' (CFO) Online Pre-registration does
> not automatically reserve a slot for the Guidance and Counseling Program
> (GCP) or other seminars conducted by the CFO. Attendance to CFO seminars is on a walk in, first come, first serve basis. It was created to lessen time spent in filling-up the registration forms during the client's visit
> to our office.
> 
> Spouses, fiancé(e)s and other partners of foreign nationals who completed
> the GCP may use the Online Pre-registration upon receipt of their spouse,
> fiancé, immigrant or residence visa.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Ariel T. Cruz (sgd.)
> Emigrant Services Officer
> Migrant Integration and Education Division
> _
> 
> I filed a complaint to Sec. M. Nicolas about this, citing how much easier it would be if their online procedures were similar to that of the NSO or even the NBI, to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> "Spouses, fiancé(e)s and other partners of foreign nationals who completed
> the GCP may use the Online Pre-registration upon receipt of their spouse,
> fiancé, immigrant or residence visa."
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. The way I understand the message I quote is the online pre-registration is only applicable for those who already attended the seminar and got the visa. Fill up forms and print and bring back to CFO office. It doesn't apply to those who wants to secure a place to attend the seminar.
> 
> The link for the online pre-registration only confused us and its not so helpful. To register and to get sticker from CFO is walk in any day during their office hours. Download the registration form, fill up and bring it back to them together with the necessary documents. No more que.......
Click to expand...


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> Whilst the link that Tresha has supplied is for prefilling in a form prior to registration and does state for visa 300 or 309. All it would do is save you writing on the form on the day that you stand in the queue anyway and like Jedwards I am not convinced that it is actually for Fiancee/spouse visas. I believe it is for emmigrants


I really think its not for us because when you have attended the seminar already then got the visa. Download the registration forms fill it up and then bring to them any day of the week office hours, no que. Wait for the passport, finished.


----------



## abc

wewen said:


> hi tresh..
> Interview at the CFO? what are those commonly they asked? thanks


In my experience when I attended CFO this feb..Most of the interview are what's in the form.Like when and where you meet your partner, have you visited his country/did he meet your family ..etc,,,,


----------



## abc

dunan said:


> Good for you Tresha for every example how easy things were for you n your friend I can tell you that hell of a lot both Filipinas going to Oz or the USA will tell a completely different story..
> 
> And if its a sad state of affairs that we have learnt how to work the system do not lecture me.for applying what I have learnt the hard way......my hubby has lived here over 5 years n he now realizes this aint OZ anymore....


Luckily USA have 30 slots per day while Oz is only 15 slots(Monday and Thursday).


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Tresha
If you are call CFO anyway can you ask if you can get the CFO sticker in Manila airport (this is nothing to do with seminars), this might be a new option instead of going back to cfo at manila prior to departure. If you already have completed the seminars prior


----------



## Romulus

Frankly I can't see the point of my fiancé attending the CFO seminar. She's been living with me in Perth, Australia for 2 months now while we wait for her offshore PMV to be granted.

Of what benefit is the CFO seminar to her?


----------



## iduno

Romulus said:


> Frankly I can't see the point of my fiancé attending the CFO seminar. She's been living with me in Perth, Australia for 2 months now while we wait for her offshore PMV to be granted.
> 
> Of what benefit is the CFO seminar to her?


I stand to be corrected , but as I understand once she goes back to the Philippines she will not be allowed to leave without the CFO sticker in her passport.


----------



## dunan

to help clear up a few things re seminar....check this site...even though its US based, the info is exactly the same as what we are required to do...

US Visa Specialists


----------



## dunan

abc said:


> Luckily USA have 30 slots per day while Oz is only 15 slots(Monday and Thursday).


Manila has 15 slots but Cebu has 12 slots...


----------



## tresha0206

Hi aussie boy
ok i will ask that. hi rumolus thats my question anyway because i didnt have cfo last year when im out of the phil.but now as i remembered from the seminar they said all filipinos going out to phil are required to have it .


----------



## wewen

abc said:


> In my experience when I attended CFO this feb..Most of the interview are what's in the form.Like when and where you meet your partner, have you visited his country/did he meet your family ..etc,,,,


Thanks a lot abc...


----------



## Ausfil

Romulus said:


> Frankly I can't see the point of my fiancé attending the CFO seminar. She's been living with me in Perth, Australia for 2 months now while we wait for her offshore PMV to be granted.
> 
> Of what benefit is the CFO seminar to her?


If she dosen't go back to the Philippines until she is an Australian citizen and travels on an au passport then it won't matter.
But if she is traveling on her ph passport she will have to do it before she can depart the Philippines again.
Also she will need it if she has to renew her ph passport.

My wife departed Philippines July 2011 on a TV, PMV300 granted August 2011 we didn't go back to the Philippines until January 2012 for a month visit, before my wife could depart she had to attend CFO and get the label attached to her passport.

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011
Married: 10 March 2012
Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012


----------



## Aussieboy07

Marianina said:


> tresha0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha is right, the CFO On-line registration is solely for the completion of forms. Please refer to this email reply I got when I inquired about this last year:
> 
> _From : Commission on Filipinos Overseas <[email protected]>
> Subject : Online Pre-registration
> Date : 06 December 2012
> 
> We refer to your e-mail of 30 November 2012. We wish to inform you that
> the Commission on Filipinos Overseas' (CFO) Online Pre-registration does
> not automatically reserve a slot for the Guidance and Counseling Program
> (GCP) or other seminars conducted by the CFO. Attendance to CFO seminars is on a walk in, first come, first serve basis. It was created to lessen time spent in filling-up the registration forms during the client's visit
> to our office.
> 
> *Spouses, fiancé(e)s and other partners of foreign nationals who completed
> the GCP may use the Online Pre-registration upon receipt of their spouse,
> fiancé, immigrant or residence visa.*
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Ariel T. Cruz (sgd.)
> Emigrant Services Officer
> Migrant Integration and Education Division
> _
> 
> I filed a complaint to Sec. M. Nicolas about this, citing how much easier it would be if their online procedures were similar to that of the NSO or even the NBI, to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the bit I bolded above,
Click to expand...


----------



## JEdwards

Romulus said:


> Frankly I can't see the point of my fiancé attending the CFO seminar. She's been living with me in Perth, Australia for 2 months now while we wait for her offshore PMV to be granted.
> 
> Of what benefit is the CFO seminar to her?


Hi Romulo,

Just want to share what I encounter while I was attending the CFO seminar in Manila. There was this couple both Filipinos migrating to Japan permanently. They book their ticket went to the airport but refused to leave because they do not have CFO certificates and sticker. And there is another filipina same already in the airport also refused. They need to get done the CFO.

I think tourist visa does'nt require CFO only needs when the visa is temporary permanet visa and permanent visa.

The importance of the CFO seminar is to help the filipino aware about their rights while living in oz. Also educate migrants about human trafficking, telling what are the things we need to do once we are in Oz like emergency line people we can contact in Oz in times of trouble. Als beneficial at the time the spouse want to change passport using husbands name, CFO cert is one of the requirement for those Filipino married to foreigner.


----------



## iduno

Can someone let me know what other country's do something similar to the CFO seminar and passport sticker.
If the Philippines is the only country that does this , why????
The Government is treating the citizens like little children that cant be trusted to make a decision for them selves.
Why doesn't the Government hand out small booklets with contact information for assistance in foreign country's at the airport.
Bet I get blown out of the water for these comments.


----------



## dunan

Instead of creating jobs this country prefers to export its citizens to work abroad. Those that are extremely lucky and can pay the huge agency fees end up in better countries like Singapore, Taiwan , Japan...etc. The rest end up as slaves in the Middle East and being predominantly Christians are treated like dirt by the Moslems.

Its all about the remittance money these OFW's have to pay the government..This CFO thing is just another example how to take money off the people under the disguise of preparing them to live n work abroad.

Besides SriLanka, Bangladesh and a handful of other 3rd world countries, no one else treats their people as export income....


----------



## Ausfil

iduno said:


> Can someone let me know what other country's do something similar to the CFO seminar and passport sticker.
> If the Philippines is the only country that does this , why????
> The Government is treating the citizens like little children that cant be trusted to make a decision for them selves.
> Why doesn't the Government hand out small booklets with contact information for assistance in foreign country's at the airport.
> Bet I get blown out of the water for these comments.


There would be no money in that, there a whole department to support.
The people who are require to attend are emigrating so its the last chance for the government to get money out of them.

"Plus the women who have a foreign spouse/fiancé need to be warned the the person they are in love with will beat them, keep them locked up, or sell them into slavery or prostitution." LOL


----------



## tresha0206

I wish there someone from CFO reply on this thread so this topic is over lol.because im curious too
.when i attended the seminar there's a filipina said she will apply for passport but she returned because DFA also ask for CFO,so her aussie husband bit annoyed of long process .is it true now?theres also group of girls in seminar that will tour to thailand from clark airport and said they need also CFO.well 1 word i remember from seminar is if ur out of the country dont forget philippines and love ones here  of course


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am with you Tresha
Gee just stop talking about CFO and just go as soon as possible early in the morning before 6am, fill out the form with a pen, pay your money, provide your documents, listen to whatever they want to preach get your seminar certificate. Go home and have a san Miguel and focus on the good things in life. The foreigner does not even need to go, so this will give you something to do while you wait. Look for the positives ie July is coming quickly so sort yourself out before the rush to the CFO haha.
Next topic, someone please be original ????


----------



## tresha0206

Hi aussieboy im actually thinking a good reason that i can ask DIAC if HOW LONG IS THEIR "FINAL STAGE OF VISA 309';300 or other .but i dont like to rush them lol. i don't like sounds that im demanding ,if anyone has idea pls share. im aware that its different on each case


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> I wish there someone from CFO reply on this thread so this topic is over lol.because im curious too
> .when i attended the seminar there's a filipina said she will apply for passport but she returned because DFA also ask for CFO,so her aussie husband bit annoyed of long process .is it true now?theres also group of girls in seminar that will tour to thailand from clark airport and said they need also CFO.well 1 word i remember from seminar is if ur out of the country dont forget philippines and love ones here  of course


Yes tresha same as me I attend CFO because I want to change my passport using my hubby name. Thats where I learned about CFO.

Its not really that hard to get the CFO it only takes a day to get it done once you have the visa.


----------



## dunan

100% agree with you aussieboy...Filipinas love facebook n without doing any research will believe whatever their friends tell them.....its like when they get to oz n post lots of lovely pics to get their friends here jealous when in fact they r living in some scumbag area n pose in front of someone elses car or house just to ....I don't know why?....I keep telling my missus....please trust me n not what your friends tell you cos 99% of the time its total BS...


----------



## mrswooody007

*Annotated MC*



amie27 said:


> I went thru same thing registering my marriage cert NSO, tried to get a copy from NSO, but results were negative, personally enquired at the municipality where it was registered, advised me they already forwarded it to the regional office, juz get the transmittal number from them.. Went to the regional office and advised it has been forwarded to NSO, got transmital# from region office, went to NSO main for verification and it took me 3 months to finally get NSO copy.


Hello amie27 i read your thread, though my situation is a bit different from yours but I am also waiting for the annotated marriage certificate from NSO of my previous marriage that was declared null and void last January 17, 2013. I called up last week the Court Decree Unit of NSO and asked about the status of my docs and the woman on the other line told me that the verification process of my docs was completed last June 15, 2013 and I have to follow up tomorrow or on Wednesday on any NSO serbilis outlet if the AMC is already in their database. If there is anyone there with situation same as mine, may I knowplease how long usually (on average) does it take for NSO to put the annotated MC in NSO database and be available of copy issuance request. Hopefully when I get this NSO AMC , we can start the application of PMV.


----------



## dunan

Hi woody...no idea what you are talking about but please PM me cos ive run the gauntlet with this annulment caper n court degrees...


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi dunan, I would like to PM but I'm sorry I don't know how to do the "PM" neither my fiance know how to go about PM.


----------



## tresha0206

I Agree to do a little research. The life is different in each place so prepare not to expect. One worry and excited bout what's next life after this parner, spouse visa???
I'm not slow learner but I can't memorise in 1st month in Aussi that my husband driver seat is on left (shame). I always put spoon & fork on their table and forgot the knife my god  . At start I'm only staring when someone told me " You reckon " i felt i'm naive. 

One good thing that i got in CFO office is a " Booklet with information"Like how to start in Aussi, what to do ex apply tax number, driver licence ? the contact # in case of emergency. What website or agency u need to visit to apply work. About some Aussi proper etiquette, slang words. About how you can apply to centrelink benefits, Medicard,etc.


----------



## mrswooody007

I wish I'm fast learner too like you Tresha0206. My fiance slowly educate me about them, their etiquette and manners which is a bit diversified from ours ( from where I came from) but as early as now we , my son and I, are practicing some aussie manners already. Geee without a knife on the table, he asked about it when we dined in fast food during his visits. Yes they use knife and fork often. Inspite of it all, One thing common between us as partner and couple,- we are both willing to listen to each other and humbly adjust. We have the mutual understanding most of the time.


----------



## tresha0206

Hi MrsWoody, Yes agree with you. At first i'm hurt  but then i understand litlle by little  I send you a private message. Just in case you want to read now my PM please find it in top right corner of your screen in "WELCOME MRSWOODY007 then please click the private message.


----------



## sar_g

Hi guys,
Any idea how long should i wait to have CO assigned on my application? It's been 3months now since i applied. Shall i email Immi then?
Thanks..


----------



## tresha0206

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,
> Any idea how long should i wait to have CO assigned on my application? It's been 3months now since i applied. Shall i email Immi then?
> Thanks..


Hi, I don't have much idea. But if you read their standard email to you it say's "your CO will contact you should require additional documents" I even don't know if the officer that replied to me is my CO? . Until now i'm in final stage but i'm not sure if who is my CO lol. If your in 3 months so it means over 8 weeks, then i think you have CO.

Anyway I worry about that too in my 3 months so I emailed them and thanks they replied that I have CO.


----------



## superfly

Hello everyone! 

I willl submit my application tom both fiance and tourist visas. I'm really really really scared. I'll be submitting everything in Photocopy except NSO Birth Cert and NBI. 

My NOIM arrived but it's just a photocopy of receipt and letter from our celebrant. 
Please include me in your prayers. I really want to go back in Au on Aug for a ski trip. My visa will expire this July thus im applying for a new tourist stream. I hope being a bum won't hurt my application.

I hope everyone gets their visa soon! =)


----------



## tresha0206

Good luck Super fly, Submit and lodge the application is not scary  Where are u going to submit ?If VIA Makati , After you get number, wait for your turn, seat in front of PIASI officer/Staff (She/He is not your CO anyway). They have checklist in their hands and they will ask you one by one to give them and put check if you submit. I don't have checklist for 300 visa . I have my cover letter first.I think the basic list only 

Forms & Fees
Personal Document Sponsor
Personal Document Applicant
Health Documents (Later submit after u lodge)
Character Documents
Addendum

What I did is I ask the officer if Im lacking some document from their list . She answered that I submitted complete and if I have missing documents my CO will request me for that.


----------



## amie27

mrswooody007 said:


> Hello amie27 i read your thread, though my situation is a bit different from yours but I am also waiting for the annotated marriage certificate from NSO of my previous marriage that was declared null and void last January 17, 2013. I called up last week the Court Decree Unit of NSO and asked about the status of my docs and the woman on the other line told me that the verification process of my docs was completed last June 15, 2013 and I have to follow up tomorrow or on Wednesday on any NSO serbilis outlet if the AMC is already in their database. If there is anyone there with situation same as mine, may I knowplease how long usually (on average) does it take for NSO to put the annotated MC in NSO database and be available of copy issuance request. Hopefully when I get this NSO AMC , we can start the application of PMV.


Hi, what i actually did is manually submitted docs of my annullment to NSO.. took me 3months after the decision. Frm court i had to submit docs to register it at cityhall were d annullment was processed, then went to submit endorsements/copy of decision to d cityhall were my prev marriage was registered, then went to NSO Main in QC to submit docs after it was verified. Its a long and tiring process going all places, coz if i wait till local govt process everything, it'll probably take them 1 yr to have it done


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Sar g
Many people on this forum never heard from their CO until they got their approval. Actually those that did not hear from CO seemed to get a faster approval, I am guessing to the fact that they did not require any additional information.
I guess what we all must try and remember is that every time one of us contact a CO, it takes them away from the job of processing our applications and yes I am guilty of it as well. 
I will give you an example from my job as a public servant, I am nearly finished organizing money for someone when I receive a formal letter complaining that they have not got money yet. I have to stop processing the application for money and respond to the letter first as it is the priority to respond too. There is a whole pile of rules around how to write to such a letter and it can take around an hour to write a response, new staff take half a day to respond at least. So you can imagine what happens when we get several letters in a week we loose a couple of days processing a week.
Hey Sar g this was not really directed at you, I was just giving everyone something to think about. As long as you have received notice that they have your application then do not worry


----------



## iduno

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,
> Any idea how long should i wait to have CO assigned on my application? It's been 3months now since i applied. Shall i email Immi then?
> Thanks..


Hi Sar,
We never had a notification that there was a CO assigned.
First we heard was a phone call just under 5 months saying that the visa has been approved and the grant letter would be sent on the 5th July, about 1 month after the phone call.
I did send a few emails to immi, usually just to inform them that I was going to be out of the country for a couple of weeks, the only reply I got was an auto reply from the computer.
I had a good look at all the Philippine time lines and it looked like if you didn't get notification of having a CO by 4 months you will probably only get a phone call or email saying that your application is approved.


----------



## Romulus

sar_g said:


> Hi guys,
> Any idea how long should i wait to have CO assigned on my application? It's been 3months now since i applied. Shall i email Immi then?
> Thanks..


Call the Australian Embassy in Manila and ask. I did and they gave me the name of my fiance's CO.


----------



## superfly

My application was not accepted. I came in 4:01. Apparently the time stated on Via website is not reliable. It states operation/business hours 9am-5pm.
The front dest rejected my application because 4PM is the cut off.  Huhuhu
Got stuck in traffic in Pasong Tamo Buendia and after Don Bosco. 

Hayyyy! :,(


----------



## JEdwards

superfly said:


> My application was not accepted. I came in 4:01. Apparently the time stated on Via website is not reliable. It states operation/business hours 9am-5pm.
> The front dest rejected my application because 4PM is the cut off.  Huhuhu
> Got stuck in traffic in Pasong Tamo Buendia and after Don Bosco.
> 
> Hayyyy! :,(


Hi superfly,

Sorry to hear that get there early tomorrow. I can relate with the traffic.....in manila its everywhere!

Goodluck to your application!


----------



## tresha0206

Hi super,dont worry its just a practice so u know what to do tom  good thing u can check forms again for tom.i think it's in their website until 4pm receiving of docs.


----------



## tresha0206

Hi super,dont worry its just a practice so u know what to do tom  good thing u can check forms again for tom.i think it's in their website until 4pm receiving of docs.but once u get inside before 4 they will process it till 5


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> My application was not accepted. I came in 4:01. Apparently the time stated on Via website is not reliable. It states operation/business hours 9am-5pm.
> The front dest rejected my application because 4PM is the cut off.  Huhuhu
> Got stuck in traffic in Pasong Tamo Buendia and after Don Bosco.
> 
> Hayyyy! :,(


Goodluck superfly.. At least gives you more time to double-check if you have everything u need in there.. Anyway, VIA Center opens at 9am so just be there early tomorrow to be safe.. After you lodged it, thats when waiting begins.. So just be a little patient..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## superfly

Hello! Thank you! 

Btw, Triesha suggests that i include my bank statement on my tourist stream visa. Would it hurt if my saving is below P50k only? Kind of used my savings last march -May during my stay in SYD.


----------



## JEdwards

Tresha is right you should submit your bank statement together with your TV visa application. And with regards to your savings it should be fine as long as you have your invitation letter and stating there that your fiancee will support you financially as well.

Regards and goodluck to your application!


----------



## sar_g

I totally agree with u guys Aussie & Iduno i was just worried as what the IMMI said in the email that u will be contacted with your assigned CO after 3months.Are they going to contact me if they only need additional documents and if not they won't inform me at all and so i'll just wait and assume that my visa will be granted soon? i'll hope so....


----------



## sugarstoned

sar_g said:


> I totally agree with u guys Aussie & Iduno i was just worried as what the IMMI said in the email that u will be contacted with your assigned CO after 3months.Are they going to contact me if they only need additional documents and if not they won't inform me at all and so i'll just wait and assume that my visa will be granted soon? i'll hope so....


In my case I havent receive anything from IMMI informing me if I was allocated a CO or what. I got an email on my 3rd month of waiting but it was to inform me that my documents will be returned. On that email, there was no confirmation. I pretty much knew I got approved when I received a grant letter together with the documents that was returned to me.

As long as you know that you have submitted a complete application then I guess there is nothing to worry about. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## superfly

Thanks Jedwards. My fiancé is so "kulit" saying not to include my statement of account. Its such a shame that my savings is not even $500. Nyahahaha!


----------



## havenrive

Hi everyone, this is actually my first time in this site/forum...been reading a lot of your posts and find it very helpful as I'm heading to comply my requirements for prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300). All the best.
Cheers


----------



## sar_g

sugarstoned said:


> In my case I havent receive anything from IMMI informing me if I was allocated a CO or what. I got an email on my 3rd month of waiting but it was to inform me that my documents will be returned. On that email, there was no confirmation. I pretty much knew I got approved when I received a grant letter together with the documents that was returned to me.
> 
> As long as you know that you have submitted a complete application then I guess there is nothing to worry about. Hang in there and good luck!


That would be a great news Sugarstone after 3months without hearing from the IMMI and the first time they email u is the grant letter! going to be a big surprise!


----------



## tresha0206

Hi aussieboy and all.finally i got connected to CFO for inquiry.i talked to Mam Alexis Nicolasora at 02 5524700 loc 745. we can use the ONLINE Pre Registration before coming to seminar even dont have visa or have.the purpose is to lessen the time of registering.just print the filled up online form then bring upon seminar.they dont give sticker or aplly in airport. for those filipino holding philippine passport who stayed more than 2yrs outside phils and have permanent visa abroad are not required attend seminar.however upon return to philipines they are required still get CFO sticker in CFO office. for those attended seminar and have CFO cert dont need to fill up online form.Just bring to them the passport and copy of visa so CFO can put sticker in passport. i personally suggest to Mam alexis to give more info online.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Tresha
> If you are call CFO anyway can you ask if you can get the CFO sticker in Manila airport (this is nothing to do with seminars), this might be a new option instead of going back to cfo at manila prior to departure. If you already have completed the seminars prior


Hi aussieboy and all.
Finally i got connected to CFO for inquiry.i talked to Mam Alexis Nicolasora at 02 5524700 loc 745, regarding the CFO online Pre registration of partner,fiancee, spouse of foreign national.
1) For those who will attend seminar,we can use the ONLINE Pre Registration before coming to seminar even dont have visa or have. The purpose is to lessen the time of registering.just print the filled up online form then bring upon seminar.
2) For question if can get the sticker in Airport, unfortunately they dont give sticker on airport.
3) For those filipino holding philippine passport who stayed more than 2yrs outside phils and have permanent visa abroad are not required attend seminar.however upon return to philipines they are required still get CFO sticker in CFO office. 
4) F or those attended seminar and have GCP certificate, it's not necessary to fill up online form.Just bring to them the passport and copy of visa so CFO can put sticker in passport.

i personally suggest to Mam alexis to please give more info about CFO onle Registration. If you have more question kindly email them


----------



## ozjen

hi everyone

would like to ask if i need to fiil-up form 80 for my pmv 300 application. because i am planning that just in case the co will need it then i will prepare it beforehand.. did anyone of u included it in your application? or did your CO requested for it? or is it required for the applicants from the phils?

thanks mates


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Ozjen
There is different thoughts in relation to this as some 
1 believe to submit it to prevent possible delays, but remember whatever you sumit they will check which also takes time
2 Don't submit but it have prepared in case it is requested later by the CO, which does not seem to occur on a frequent basis
Personally I went with option 2 and form 80 was not requested
good luck with whatever you decide as this one comes down to your choice. There is no right or wrong answer


----------



## iduno

ozjen said:


> hi everyone
> 
> would like to ask if i need to fiil-up form 80 for my pmv 300 application. because i am planning that just in case the co will need it then i will prepare it beforehand.. did anyone of u included it in your application? or did your CO requested for it? or is it required for the applicants from the phils?
> 
> thanks mates


Hi ozgen, form80
We:
Didn't include.
Didn't fill in.
Didn't get asked for it.


----------



## ozjen

iduno said:


> Hi ozgen, form80
> We:
> Didn't include.
> Didn't fill in.
> Didn't get asked for it.


thanks iduno


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
Good answer straight to the point haha


----------



## ozjen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Ozjen
> There is different thoughts in relation to this as some
> 1 believe to submit it to prevent possible delays, but remember whatever you sumit they will check which also takes time
> 2 Don't submit but it have prepared in case it is requested later by the CO, which does not seem to occur on a frequent basis
> Personally I went with option 2 and form 80 was not requested
> good luck with whatever you decide as this one comes down to your choice. There is no right or wrong answer


thanks aussieboy. will probably go with option 2 too. it is really a long form with lots of info needed like education and employment history - with no gaps and explaining any gap that may have occured...


----------



## sugarstoned

ozjen said:


> hi everyone
> 
> would like to ask if i need to fiil-up form 80 for my pmv 300 application. because i am planning that just in case the co will need it then i will prepare it beforehand.. did anyone of u included it in your application? or did your CO requested for it? or is it required for the applicants from the phils?
> 
> thanks mates


We submitted form 80 with our app. I would rather submit a more than complete application than get delayed later on if they do decide they want us to submit form 80. Its only like 15more mins filling up that form anyways?


----------



## tresha0206

hi Ozjen,
It depends i think on visa applied, I applied 309.When i lodged the application they ask me if I have form 80. I prepared for it just in case they ask. So right away I gave the form and they put check on the checklist in her hand.. I have same opinion with sugarstoned  But it depends on what you feel and what your visa required. (But of course it will be good if in case u want include form 80, you can attached also supporting docs for what you answer in form 80 so they not ask more) Good luck


----------



## ozjen

thanks for the input tresha0206 and sugarstoned.. i will think it through before submitting my apps..


----------



## superfly

ozjen said:


> hi everyone
> 
> would like to ask if i need to fiil-up form 80 for my pmv 300 application. because i am planning that just in case the co will need it then i will prepare it beforehand.. did anyone of u included it in your application? or did your CO requested for it? or is it required for the applicants from the phils?
> 
> thanks mates


yeah i included that form 80. it's actually on the checklist (VIA has their own checklist) they will arrange your forms & evidence when you submit.

anyho, i finally lodged mine this morning! yipeeee! my fiance and his family is so happy! If i may ask a favor from all of you please include us on your prayers.

*Jedwards, Tresha, Amie,* Re: *Visitor Visa*, I submitted my Statement of Account and the actual Online Banking Statement. plus credit card. Together with my finace payslips and compensation letter.

*Gnashe*r: the wait for* Visitor *acc. to VIA s 4-5weeks. Actually that's what AU embassy in Sydney also said. That's why we lodged the Fiance and Visitor Visa together. I was really shocked about the 4weeks cause i rem my last visa got granted for 6 days (including sat sun cause i submitted sat)

Anyway, please please include me on your prayers. I will forever be thankful 

God bless to all and I hope that we get our Fiance Visa the soonest. Long Distance Relationship is really hard but i have to admit it makes us stronger than ever.


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> yeah i included that form 80. it's actually on the checklist (VIA has their own checklist) they will arrange your forms & evidence when you submit.


juz got curious and checked online regarding the need to submit that form 80, bec i didnt submit that when I lodged my Spouse 309 Visa Application... And this is what it says:

A completed form 80 (only if requested by the department).
See: Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## superfly

Hi Ms. Amie,

I'm not certain if Form 80 is a must. I applied for PMV 300. Fiance talked to immi in Syd, they are the one who instructed me to include Form 80. I'll try to check the Partner Migration booklet as well.

Honestly, after submitting my application I realised that it's actually the discretion of immi whether they will ask applicants for additional docs. The guy from VIA didn't reject my Cenomar and BC NSO. He said sometimes it depends on my CO if she wants NSO to sumbit BC/Cenomar to them. Goin back to Form 80, Saw checklist it's actually there before the last few requirements where they would tick the boxes that we've submitted. So the guy checked my Form 80. I'm not saying it's NEEDED but as you all told me it's better to submit everything I've collected than submitting lacking docs that would further delay my application, 

Btw, it says the checklist is just a guide. I dunno where on earth my fiance got that Form 80, he just emailed it to me and said answer it together with the 47SP.

*OZjen.* it's really up to you whether you want to form 80 submit or not. I'm just saying what I did and what I saw in VIA. I don't think it would jeopardize your application either.


----------



## JEdwards

superfly said:


> yeah i included that form 80. it's actually on the checklist (VIA has their own checklist) they will arrange your forms & evidence when you submit.
> 
> anyho, i finally lodged mine this morning! yipeeee! my fiance and his family is so happy! If i may ask a favor from all of you please include us on your prayers.
> 
> *Jedwards, Tresha, Amie,* Re: *Visitor Visa*, I submitted my Statement of Account and the actual Online Banking Statement. plus credit card. Together with my finace payslips and compensation letter.
> 
> *Gnashe*r: the wait for* Visitor *acc. to VIA s 4-5weeks. Actually that's what AU embassy in Sydney also said. That's why we lodged the Fiance and Visitor Visa together. I was really shocked about the 4weeks cause i rem my last visa got granted for 6 days (including sat sun cause i submitted sat)
> 
> Anyway, please please include me on your prayers. I will forever be thankful
> 
> God bless to all and I hope that we get our Fiance Visa the soonest. Long Distance Relationship is really hard but i have to admit it makes us stronger than ever.


Sure superfly your application will include in my prayer in fact all us here going through this process.

When I submit my application I just provide all what is written in the checklist. Nothing to loose as long as you can provide all. And its really better to get the checklist for the required documents of any visa. Its easy to tick off what you have gathered and not. And do research.

Superfly are you saying that your tourist is 4-5 weeks to process?


----------



## JEdwards

ozjen said:


> hi everyone
> 
> would like to ask if i need to fiil-up form 80 for my pmv 300 application. because i am planning that just in case the co will need it then i will prepare it beforehand.. did anyone of u included it in your application? or did your CO requested for it? or is it required for the applicants from the phils?
> 
> thanks mates


I did include form 80 in my application. In my personal opinion just fill up and submit nothing to loose. Just keep a copy for you.


----------



## superfly

Hi Jedwards,

Thanks! I'm praying for everyone as well 

Yep that's for the Tourist stream 4-5weeks  I had to submit mine together with the Fiance Visa cause I need to re apply my visa (it will expire this July) I'm sched to fly back to syd this Aug we are booked for snows. I really didnt expect tv process to be that long, cause as i mentioned my last tourist visa took 6 days including Sat and Sun


----------



## amie27

superfly said:


> Hi Ms. Amie,
> 
> I'm not certain if Form 80 is a must. I applied for PMV 300. Fiance talked to immi in Syd, they are the one who instructed me to include Form 80. I'll try to check the Partner Migration booklet as well.
> 
> Honestly, after submitting my application I realised that it's actually the discretion of immi whether they will ask applicants for additional docs. The guy from VIA didn't reject my Cenomar and BC NSO. He said sometimes it depends on my CO if she wants NSO to sumbit BC/Cenomar to them. Goin back to Form 80, Saw checklist it's actually there before the last few requirements where they would tick the boxes that we've submitted. So the guy checked my Form 80. I'm not saying it's NEEDED but as you all told me it's better to submit everything I've collected than submitting lacking docs that would further delay my application,
> 
> Btw, it says the checklist is just a guide. I dunno where on earth my fiance got that Form 80, he just emailed it to me and said answer it together with the 47SP.
> 
> OZjen. it's really up to you whether you want to form 80 submit or not. I'm just saying what I did and what I saw in VIA. I don't think it would jeopardize your application either.


Same with our BCs, MCs and CENOMAR, i had that all included when i lodged the application and it was accepted at VIA Center as well..
I only proactively resubmitted my CENOMAR direct from NSO online even though I have not recieved any request from my CO, bec of feedbacks i recieved from people who had lodged their applications and so far, when my CO contacted me, advised me no additional docs needed. It just got me WORRIED that i didnt submitted that form.

Anyway, Im not in any position to say its NEEDED nor NOT NEEDED.. were not contradicting each other here.. its good that each of us is sharing experiences for the benefit of all reading the posts.. Everybody is right.. Its a case to case basis and depending on the CO that will handle ur case..

And depending on how one wants to submit his/her own application. As long as everything that u think would be required was submitted.. Guess all we can do for now is WAIT ;( ;( ;(

Hopefully everything goes well for all of us waiting for the decision of our applications.

Can't wait for July and hopefully see posts of visas getting approved..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ayereb

yehey!!! ..my fiance just received an email from immigration the other day saying that my pmv 300 will be granted this coming july 4.. thank God for the good news


----------



## Aussieboy07

We submitted through VIA no requirement for form 80


----------



## sugarstoned

ayereb said:


> yehey!!! ..my fiance just received an email from immigration the other day saying that my pmv 300 will be granted this coming july 4.. thank God for the good news


Congratulations!


----------



## Aussieboy07

ayereb said:


> yehey!!! ..my fiance just received an email from immigration the other day saying that my pmv 300 will be granted this coming july 4.. thank God for the good news


Congratulations
Sounds like the July visa approval avalanche is beginning, Hi Ayereb, I know this s the last thing on your mind at the moment but there a lot of people here who would love to see your timeline

So the capping is nearly over only 4 more days to go, so for those who doubted


----------



## JEdwards

superfly said:


> Hi Jedwards,
> 
> Thanks! I'm praying for everyone as well
> 
> Yep that's for the Tourist stream 4-5weeks  I had to submit mine together with the Fiance Visa cause I need to re apply my visa (it will expire this July) I'm sched to fly back to syd this Aug we are booked for snows. I really didnt expect tv process to be that long, cause as i mentioned my last tourist visa took 6 days including Sat and Sun


I am really surprised 4-5 weeks! As you said its only 6-7days when I applied TV....maybe they are taking accounts your PMV application.
Which part of Syd will you be staying?


----------



## Romulus

Hi all.

I went to DIAC in Perth yesterday with my fiancé to apply for an extension on her tourist visa. It was a straight forward process, took around an hour to process and the extension was granted on the spot. Her TV has been extended for another three months. It was an interesting interview through, as our reason for applying for the extension was invalid. We wanted an extension on the TV because we were waiting for a decision on the offshore PMV 300 application; because we lodged offshore the staff member said they could not accept her reason for the extension. We end up changing our reason for applying for an extension to arrange our wedding plans in Perth. Reason accepted.

While we were at DIAC we took the opportunity to ask how the PMV300 application was progressing. He was able to look at her file. The genuineness of our relationship has been accepted, her health exam has been passed. Basically, the PMV is ready to be granted, we just need to wait for an email from DIAC. Although the staff member couldn't tell us when it would be granted he indicated it is ready for a decision to be made. So now we just wait.

We were also advised if we apply for another TV extension the application fee will be $700 ($290 for the current extension) and there will be no guarantee it will be granted. I also learnt if condition 8503 is applied to a tourist visa you can make an application for it to be waived. Such as, you meet someone in Australia who's here on a TV with 8503 and you decide to get married. You are eligible to apply for an onshore spouse/partner visa and DIAC will use their discretion to process your application.

We found our dealings with DIAC in Perth very useful and helpful. I would recommend any applicant or sponsor of a visa who has an enquiry to call or go into a DIAC office and make the enquiry.


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Congratulations
> Sounds like the July visa approval avalanche is beginning, Hi Ayereb, I know this s the last thing on your mind at the moment but there a lot of people here who would love to see your timeline
> 
> So the capping is nearly over only 4 more days to go, so for those who doubted


Yes agree with that Aussieboy... Mix nervous and excited..


----------



## tinah

Hello! My partner and I applied for our PMV in February. Other than to get our NBI and an updated NSO we have not heard from anyone since. Who is best to contact to get information regarding the status of his visa? It is his CO or should we just call the embassy in Manila?


----------



## JEdwards

tinah said:


> Hello! My partner and I applied for our PMV in February. Other than to get our NBI and an updated NSO we have not heard from anyone since. Who is best to contact to get information regarding the status of his visa? It is his CO or should we just call the embassy in Manila?


If you have contact with your CO you better email him. Inquire about your application especially your NBI becaase NBI is only valid for one year.

I applied April 2012 and they ask me to get new one only when they about to finalised my application. Lucky out of the blue I went to apply new one.


----------



## JEdwards

Another tick off for today.....
I had my phone interview today. Thanks God finish already.

Its just a random questions. How do we keep in touch? Which is most used fb, skype, email, viber? Does my husband support me financially, how much?  Who are my relatives attended our civil wed in Singapore? Do I speak to my husband parents?

She said visa next month. Hope to get before my visa in Singapore expire. 

Goodluck to all and God bless!


----------



## ozjen

guys about the purpose for nbi clearance (pmv 300)
is it
travel abroad?
travel australia?
or
visa australia?

thanks


----------



## abc

ozjen said:


> guys about the purpose for nbi clearance (pmv 300)
> is it
> travel abroad?
> travel australia?
> or
> visa australia?
> 
> thanks


When I got mine its travel to Australia .You can get either of the two travel abroad / travel australia .


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Ozjen
Mine was also travel to Australia but just recently on this site there was something about someone having to change it to travel abroad. it seems to depend on the CO. 
Though ABC is correct


----------



## eserethj14

*Help??? About stat dec 888*

Hello,

I am applying for PMV 300. I found that all my statutory declarations has no statements that we are getting married. They state that we are making mature lasting plans for the future and keen to make a home together. Is that good enough? His mom wrote a good message but not stating that we are getting married. Does it matter? Please let me know so that before I lodge it next week they could give me a new one. Thanks

Regards,

Eserethj14


----------



## ozjen

then i will just get two, travel abroad and travel australia. thanks aussieboy and abc


----------



## abc

ozjen said:


> then i will just get two, travel abroad and travel australia. thanks aussieboy and abc


Lol you can if you want reserve


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Ozjen
> Mine was also travel to Australia but just recently on this site there was something about someone having to change it to travel abroad. it seems to depend on the CO.
> Though ABC is correct


Aussieboy next week is July.As I read about you previous post it's a visa granted month .Im sure your one of them)


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Eserethj14
Everyone expresses themselves differently, what his mum wrote is good. Just make sure somewhere in the statements it mentions something about long term commitment to each other. Try and include some engagement cards in with your application as that indicates that there is an intention to marry (that is why we get engaged). If possible also try and get an email from his mum, sister talking about a wedding eg: where it will be held and how she is looking forward to the special day


----------



## iduno

ozjen said:


> guys about the purpose for nbi clearance (pmv 300)
> is it
> travel abroad?
> travel australia?
> or
> visa australia?
> 
> thanks


We were told to get "Travel abroad" clearance and they accepted it.
Best check with Manila just in case they have changed !!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

abc said:


> Aussieboy next week is July.As I read about you previous post it's a visa granted month .Im sure your one of them)


I am confident of getting an answer I just hope it is the right one. Time apart is getting difficult


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ozjen
Iduno has applied more recently than ABC and I, go with his suggestion


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Ozjen
> Iduno has applied more recently than ABC and I, go with his suggestion


Yeah I applied last year,,I'm old lol


----------



## Aussieboy07

For Queenslanders in PH, state of origin, half time QLD 14 NSW 0


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Ozjen
> Iduno has applied more recently than ABC and I, go with his suggestion


Hey aussieboy, only 9 days until the first Friday in July


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey ABC
I actually have seen an airfare from manila to gold coast for $207 including 20 kg baggage. So I hope I get visa approval to book this cheap fare


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey ABC
> I actually have seen an airfare from manila to gold coast for $207 including 20 kg baggage. So I hope I get visa approval to book this cheap fare


What airlines?yeah it's pretty sure .You can pick her up in Manila and bring her back where her hearts belong


----------



## Aussieboy07

Air Asia, Manila to Kula Lumpur and the KL to gold coast


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Air Asia, Manila to Kula Lumpur and the KL to gold coast


Wow that's good..Im hoping I can find cheap flight this Christmas but until now can't find one


----------



## JEdwards

ozjen said:


> guys about the purpose for nbi clearance (pmv 300)
> is it
> travel abroad?
> travel australia?
> or
> visa australia?
> 
> thanks


Hi ozjen,

I just applied NBI this month the 7th, 15 days processing.
Under purpose I put VISA AUSTRALIA

Hope that helps....
Good luck!


----------



## ozjen

now i have to get three different types of nbi lol


----------



## iduno

ozjen said:


> now i have to get three different types of nbi lol


Send an email to Ethol and ask what NBI clearance you have to have


----------



## abc

ozjen said:


> now i have to get three different types of nbi lol


Back August 2012 when I lodged .,I included nbi which is Visa Australia .After 3 months co asked to get nbi which is travel abroad /Australia .If you still have doubt ring them so that they can answer your question


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Air Asia, Manila to Kula Lumpur and the KL to gold coast


Hi aussieboy, seen cheap flights for august using JetStar.. Any feedbacks on that airline?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Amie
It is the low cost carrier of Qantas ie it is good, you will have a stopover in Darwin for up to 7 hours.


----------



## Aristo2123

Hi All,

Jus received info that our CO is waiting for our medical clearance.

Medicals were completed in March, should we be concerned and follow this up with St Lukes or there is also a back log with medical results coming through to immigration?

Thanks...


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Amie
> It is the low cost carrier of Qantas ie it is good, you will have a stopover in Darwin for up to 7 hours.


Geez.. 7hrs.. Lolzz.. 
Ok, lay over shows only 3 and 1/2 in DARWIN... I thought only Phil Airlines gets delayed that much (had a bad exp when we went to Hongkong) Thinking since ur already in AU, domestic flt will not gonna be a problem..

I think would probably juz go with Malaysian Air.. Hahaha.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## iduno

Aristo2123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Jus received info that our CO is waiting for our medical clearance.
> 
> Medicals were completed in March, should we be concerned and follow this up with St Lukes or there is also a back log with medical results coming through to immigration?
> 
> Thanks...


I think they all go to Global Health now and takes about 4 months.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aussieboy07

amie27 said:


> Hi aussieboy, seen cheap flights for august using JetStar.. Any feedbacks on that airline?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Aime
Just remember that you may get the flight for $401 USD but then baggage will cost you $64 USD for 25 kilos. I also noticed that it can now be up to a 10 hour stopover ahh


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> I think they all go to Global Health now and takes about 4 months.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I was thinking thats also the status of my case when CO contacted me and was advised that they are just awaiting returns (could it be our medicals?) of our docs before can make a decision.

We also done ours (medical) in 01-March..

Where or how can we find out about the queue on medical returns? Anyone? 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Aime
> Just remember that you may get the flight for $401 USD but then baggage will cost you $64 USD for 25 kilos. I also noticed that it can now be up to a 10 hour stopover ahh


Lolzz.. I know...! while I was checking out flts, MNL-ADL / One Way / 16-Aug it was less than $400 but had to add a bundle worth around $50/ea to include meals for our trip.. Plus another $50-$60 for the baggage allowance 25kilos and extra 500php or $12 for the Welcome Kit (blanket, toothbrush, toothpaste, etc.. I kinda enjoy those items from airlines.. Lolzz).. So, works out the same as Malaysian Air... Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

Aime
If you are really seeking cheap, $39 manila to kula Lumpur, $118 KL to Perth (air asia includes 20 kilos of baggage) Perth to Adelaide $99 + Baggage (jetstar domestic). Though I would rather spend the extra and just go Malaysian airlines


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Aime
> If you are really seeking cheap, $39 manila to kula Lumpur, $118 KL to Perth (air asia includes 20 kilos of baggage) Perth to Adelaide $99 + Baggage (jetstar domestic). Though I would rather spend the extra and just go Malaysian airlines


Yeah, i think i would judt go with Malaysian Air.. I dont want my kids to experience any inconvenience since they are travelling with me..

Thanks!!! ;p

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> I was thinking thats also the status of my case when CO contacted me and was advised that they are just awaiting returns (could it be our medicals?) of our docs before can make a decision.
> 
> We also done ours (medical) in 01-March..
> 
> Where or how can we find out about the queue on medical returns? Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Amie, 
I called embassy during Tues & Thursday schedule 2pm-4pm. The officer told me the dates of medical result that on processe by Global health.


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Amie,
> I called embassy during Tues & Thursday schedule 2pm-4pm. The officer told me the dates of medical result that on processe by Global health.


Thanks thesha.. BTW, How is you application going? Can you share with us what was currently in process at Global Health.. Thanks..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Thanks thesha.. BTW, How is you application going? Can you share with us what was currently in process at Global Health.. Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi amie27, I forgot when did i call them maybe 3rd week of May, the officer said Globalhealth process those medicals receive Jan 15. Unfortunately I had medical Jan 16, and it result was received by Global Jan 21. When I inquire again about my visa June 7 it was on Final stage. So maybe my CO got my medical result by June. For now, I haven't inquire just wait


----------



## JEdwards

My mother in law recieved a wonderfull call today.....and my husband message me

" Tom the man working for our case has just been advised by the Embassy that your visa will be approved on Monday, July 1. Once you receive the official email, we can get you on a flight and you could be here sooner than expected. You have a new case manager named xxxxxxx. Can you call me as soon as you get this message please baby?"

Yippeeee.......finally!
Planning to fly by Scoot!


----------



## Eleigh

JEdwards said:


> My mother in law recieved a wonderfull call today.....and my husband message me
> 
> " Tom the man working for our case has just been advised by the Embassy that your visa will be approved on Monday, July 1. Once you receive the official email, we can get you on a flight and you could be here sooner than expected. You have a new case manager named xxxxxxx. Can you call me as soon as you get this message please baby?"
> 
> Yippeeee.......finally!
> Planning to fly by Scoot!


Wow!!! That's a reaalllyy goodnews!! I hope that all of us will grant our visa as soon as July arrives! Cheers to everyone! Godbless


----------



## ozjen

so where is the best place to have a medical exam?

thanks


----------



## ozjen

JEdwards said:


> My mother in law recieved a wonderfull call today.....and my husband message me
> 
> " Tom the man working for our case has just been advised by the Embassy that your visa will be approved on Monday, July 1. Once you receive the official email, we can get you on a flight and you could be here sooner than expected. You have a new case manager named xxxxxxx. Can you call me as soon as you get this message please baby?"
> 
> Yippeeee.......finally!
> Planning to fly by Scoot!


yahoo!!!! congratz


----------



## ozjen

is it better that i do my medical exam for pmv300 when i fly back to Australia on a tv and have my medical done there although it will cost me more, as long as it is forwarded earlier to DiAC? or is there a better accredited hospital in the Phils that process the result faster?

thanks


----------



## amie27

ozjen said:


> is it better that i do my medical exam for pmv300 when i fly back to Australia on a tv and have my medical done there although it will cost me more, as long as it is forwarded earlier to DiAC? or is there a better accredited hospital in the Phils that process the result faster?
> 
> thanks


I would really be interested in hearing what others have to say about ur enquiry..

I've worked with an AU Company here in the Phils and it was stressed out on training about Australia being known for " a fair go.." Meaning EQUALITY, everybody gets treated equally..
I think when it comes to the AU saying "As being Fair".. It should land on the same queue regardless on where u had ur medicals done, thats why it would be interesting on how it would go.

Anyway, Goodluck.. Will be following what others have to say about your enquiry..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

JEdwards said:


> Yippeeee.......finally!
> Planning to fly by Scoot!


CONGRATULATIONS! 
Hopefully July would also be lucky month for us..
  

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JEdwards

amie27 said:


> I would really be interested in hearing what others have to say about ur enquiry..
> 
> I've worked with an AU Company here in the Phils and it was stressed out on training about Australia being known for " a fair go.." Meaning EQUALITY, everybody gets treated equally..
> I think when it comes to the AU saying "As being Fair".. It should land on the same queue regardless on where u had ur medicals done, thats why it would be interesting on how it would go.
> 
> Anyway, Goodluck.. Will be following what others have to say about your enquiry..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I agree with Amie reagrdless of where u going to do your medical...all of the panel doctors and radiologist have the same quality of the service AU standard. The only delay that may arise is at the end part at Global Health how much medical they are recieving and assesed.


----------



## amie27

JEdwards said:


> I agree with Amie reagrdless of where u going to do your medical...all of the panel doctors and radiologist have the same quality of the service AU standard. The only delay that may arise is at the end part at Global Health how much medical they are recieving and assesed.


@JEdwards, Yiieeer.. CONGRATS on ur recent visa approval.. Looking through ur timeline.. Guess uve been through heaps.. Lolzz.. Juz wana know about Scoot Air.. From were will your flight gonna ba and to where.. Might look into that option in the future.. Hahaha.. (Juz thinking positive)   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

ozjen said:


> is it better that i do my medical exam for pmv300 when i fly back to Australia on a tv and have my medical done there although it will cost me more, as long as it is forwarded earlier to DiAC? or is there a better accredited hospital in the Phils that process the result faster?
> 
> Hi Ozjen,
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, .I have read somewhere in this forum that the medical could be done in Australia while on tourist and applying for 309. However, I think you plan to lodge the application tourist visa and PMV at the same time. Once you lodge the PMV you will receive acknowledgement letter & request for medical, where you are advise to submit with in 28 days. It may cause delay also if havent forward to them the result. If you will receive approval of TV and fly to Aussi within 28 days in my opinion it's ok to have medical check up in aussi.
> Although we are confident that tourist visa approval is quicker than PMV but it's different from time to time..
> 
> Pls read and note on page 19 about medical, I hope this link can help to answer some of your questions, Goodluck
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## ayereb

JEdwards said:


> I agree with Amie reagrdless of where u going to do your medical...all of the panel doctors and radiologist have the same quality of the service AU standard. The only delay that may arise is at the end part at Global Health how much medical they are recieving and assesed.


I had my medical in Australia and sent it directly at Australian Embassy in the Philippines after 10days I emailed my CO asking if they have received my medical result and after 2days my CO replied confirming that my medical result was already there.. 
well this only my experienced


----------



## Aussieboy07

JEdwards said:


> My mother in law recieved a wonderfull call today.....and my husband message me
> 
> " Tom the man working for our case has just been advised by the Embassy that your visa will be approved on Monday, July 1. Once you receive the official email, we can get you on a flight and you could be here sooner than expected. You have a new case manager named xxxxxxx. Can you call me as soon as you get this message please baby?"
> 
> Yippeeee.......finally!
> Planning to fly by Scoot!


I have seen a few people say they fly scoot, from Manila? What airline do you fly to Singapore to get scoot? I can only see where scoot goes from Singapore to Brisbane


----------



## Romulus

ozjen said:


> is it better that i do my medical exam for pmv300 when i fly back to Australia on a tv and have my medical done there although it will cost me more, as long as it is forwarded earlier to DiAC? or is there a better accredited hospital in the Phils that process the result faster?
> 
> thanks


Yes, it's better to do the medical in Australia. As I've been told by the DIAC officer on Tuesday in Perth, Medibank upload the medical results into DIAC's system, therefore there's no double handling of the medical and the results are available within a few days. Medicals done outside Australia take much longer to upload into DIAC's system.

My fiancé had her medical done in Perth for her pmv300 while she's here on a TV.


----------



## JEdwards

amie27 said:


> @JEdwards, Yiieeer.. CONGRATS on ur recent visa approval.. Looking through ur timeline.. Guess uve been through heaps.. Lolzz.. Juz wana know about Scoot Air.. From were will your flight gonna ba and to where.. Might look into that option in the future.. Hahaha.. (Juz thinking positive)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes amie we have gone through a lot.....my medical woooo spend a lot $$$$$$ because my doctor is in Singapore.
About Scoot Air they havd very good low fare sepecially when you book early. I am flying from Singapore to Sydney SGD350 with 15+25luggage, or you can get as low as 230-250 with 20kg luggage and meal.....


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> I have seen a few people say they fly scoot, from Manila? What airline do you fly to Singapore to get scoot? I can only see where scoot goes from Singapore to Brisbane


If I am not wrong Scoot is currently not available yet in Manila. From Manila to Singapore you can fly by budget airlines Airs Asia, Cebu Pacific, Jet star and tiger airways.
I am flying Singapore to Sydney direct flight 350SGD with 15+25 extra luggage...


----------



## wewen

Good day everyone!... my fiance email our CO... and they replied that the visa will be granted this mid July.... thanks God... Hope all we have it..


----------



## tresha0206

Hi wewen congrats. wow there are many approve visa july


----------



## JEdwards

Congratulations wenwen.....more approval is coming for sure!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Funny how some CO's give a date and others just say sometime in July. Wewen at least you have been told it will be approved so congratulations


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Funny how some CO's give a date and others just say sometime in July. Wewen at least you have been told it will be approved so congratulations


Thanks, but thats what they said.... and they appreciate our patience for that matter. Then ok, will wait and see.


----------



## Aussieboy07

wewen
I also got the it will be processed in July email about 6 weeks ago now, so I was not doubting you. I just find it weird how the CO's respond differently as normally public servants are all working of a script or policy


----------



## ayereb

Aussieboy07 said:


> Funny how some CO's give a date and others just say sometime in July. Wewen at least you have been told it will be approved so congratulations


this is how they sent me in the mail...

View attachment 120


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> wewen
> I also got the it will be processed in July email about 6 weeks ago now, so I was not doubting you. I just find it weird how the CO's respond differently as normally public servants are all working of a script or policy


I think so Aussieboy.. coz in their email it says It will be granted...


----------



## Babygirl

ayereb said:


> this is how they sent me in the mail...
> 
> View attachment 120


Hi.. Your attachment's cannot be viewed  or am i the only one who can't view it?


----------



## JEdwards

Babygirl said:


> Hi.. Your attachment's cannot be viewed  or am i the only one who can't view it?


I managed to view from laptop but now in my tablet cannot....


----------



## pinkrishia

wewen said:


> Good day everyone!... my fiance email our CO... and they replied that the visa will be granted this mid July.... thanks God... Hope all we have it..


Congrats wewen, I have emailed them and haven't received reply yet. Even emails have backlogs too 

We pretty much have the same time line so hopefully mine is also on final stage and we'll receive good news soon


----------



## Teedo

Congrats on everyone will be approved in July ! Ours are also not long after and hoping so much that it will be soon


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ayereb 
I also could not see the attachment from laptop, is it possible to copy and paste so the rest of us can drool as well in what might come


----------



## wewen

pinkrishia said:


> Congrats wewen, I have emailed them and haven't received reply yet. Even emails have backlogs too
> 
> We pretty much have the same time line so hopefully mine is also on final stage and we'll receive good news soon


they will reply within 2days. no ideas about emails bcklogs.. I think we got the same reply..


----------



## jayralvarez

Hi! Has anyone tried to email the immigration this week and got a reply? I emailed them last Tuesday, 25 June, and the only reply that I got was an automated one. It was stated that I'll be receiving a reply within two days, yet I haven't received any until today.


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> Hi! Has anyone tried to email the immigration this week and got a reply? I emailed them last Tuesday, 25 June, and the only reply that I got was an automated one. It was stated that I'll be receiving a reply within two days, yet I haven't received any until today.


Same here, my husband emailed immi re: status of our visa application and got the standard automated reply that they would respond within 2 days but havent recieved any reply yet.. Hopefully next wk we recieve a reply

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayralvarez

amie27 said:


> Same here, my husband emailed immi re: status of our visa application and got the standard automated reply that they would respond within 2 days but havent recieved any reply yet.. Hopefully next wk we recieve a reply
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Glad that I'm not the only one who haven't received a reply from them, though it's not a good thing. Yep, I'm having my fingers-crossed na magreply na sila. Good luck on your application!


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> Glad that I'm not the only one who haven't received a reply from them, though it's not a good thing. Yep, I'm having my fingers-crossed na magreply na sila. Good luck on your application!


I was planning to contact my CO next week though phone if i dont hear any response..
Last time i spoke with her was 2 wks ago, no addt'l documents needed and just awaiting returns of docs i submitted.. Probably verifying the docs i submitted or awaiting medical assessment from global..

Do all medical results go through global before deicsion is made? 
Reply would be much appreciated.. Thanks.   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayralvarez

amie27 said:


> I was planning to contact my CO next week though phone if i dont hear any response..
> Last time i spoke with her was 2 wks ago, no addt'l documents needed and just awaiting returns of docs i submitted.. Probably verifying the docs i submitted or awaiting medical assessment from global..
> 
> Do all medical results go through global before deicsion is made?
> Reply would be much appreciated.. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm not sure if all medicals go to global. Ang alam ko po based sa kakabasa ko ng forums, if your medicals are being forwarded to global may findings sila na kailangan i-verify or need i-assess ng global. I'm not 100% sure about that. Yung sakin kasi hindi na finorward sa global.


----------



## pinkrishia

jayralvarez said:


> I'm not sure if all medicals go to global. Ang alam ko po based sa kakabasa ko ng forums, if your medicals are being forwarded to global may findings sila na kailangan i-verify or need i-assess ng global. I'm not 100% sure about that. Yung sakin kasi hindi na finorward sa global.


All medicals are being sent to Global health and they have large amount of backlog as per embassy as I have received a reply from them 1st week of June. I emailed them again on June 25 to check the status of my application and I haven't received a reply yet, I sure will receive email next week and hoping very much to receive a goodnews.

PS Please write in using english language so everybody can relate to the topic. Thanks!


----------



## pinkrishia

To share to everyone about backlog regarding Health clearance, here's one part of the email I have received fm the embassy 1st week of June.

_" As previously advised, the results of the medical examination were sent to
Global Health in Australia via diplomatic bag. It normally takes around 3-4 weeks before information from Global Health is received but we were advised that Global Health is currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work, thus, causing delay on the processing of the health clearances for the applicants."_


----------



## amie27

pinkrishia said:


> To share to everyone about backlog regarding Health clearance, here's one part of the email I have received fm the embassy 1st week of June.
> 
> " As previously advised, the results of the medical examination were sent to
> Global Health in Australia via diplomatic bag. It normally takes around 3-4 weeks before information from Global Health is received but we were advised that Global Health is currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work, thus, causing delay on the processing of the health clearances for the applicants."


Thanks pinkrishia, i was beginning to think there was something wrong with my medical but thought if there's any test that needs to be redone usually shouldnt St Luke notify clients before uploading the results to the global health queue? the one that attended to our medical said the results look all ok.. So im not really worried about it...Anyway, thats what i also thought, ALL medicals are uploaded to the global health queue..

After my medical, i sent the embassy an email 27-Mar and got this part of the reply:

"Our records show that we already received the medical results from our panel doctor.

We will be in contact should further information be required."

So, was thinking of the backlog at Global Health..

Tresha also mentioned about getting the info about Global Health when she rang up immi..

Anyway, hopefully we should hear something within next month for we will be on our 5th Month this coming 19-July   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Everyone,

Good to hear good news from you guys  Even I know that I have a CO and I'm thinking if the new officer replied to me in email is my CO.. I have noticed that the in my latest June email the one replied to me didn;t write " *Your case *officer will be in touch should further"
information be required " I didn't bother if they need to contact me  HOw can we know that our CO is the one communicating on us on email ?


----------



## iduno

*The journey*

I thought I would give everyone a laugh at part of my experience with the Philippine bureaucracy.
This is just the "getting married" part, all other Government departments are very similar.

1. get marriage licence , my wifes cousin, "Aunty" is the marriage registrar in the town she was born in and will give us a license same day as we apply and I dont have to do the get married seminar.Lets do it then.
2. Get bus to her birth town, 1 hour away, meet cousin :Aunty" fill in reams of paper, meet all the other staff, Oh its lunch time we have to take 20 staff to lunch so you dont have to do the seminar.
Its now 4PM , we have the licence, get bus back to other place.
3. Get married, another story to tell some other time.
4.Take marriage licence and signed contract to City hall to get it registered.
Arrive at 8am, join long que, 10am get to counter and told need 3 photo copy's of all docs, go to 4th floor and pay for photo copts.
Join que again, 11am get to counter, where is you payment receipt?
Join que at next counter, its 12 o'clock, every one goes to lunch.
Join que for payment at 130pm, pay fee.
Join que to register marriage.
its now 330PM , get to counter, Oh!! your licence was issued in another place, need letter from Mayor and Police Chief to say you live there.
Next day, get bus to cousin "Aunty" and she tracks down the Mayor, writes letter, its now 12o'clock, take everyone to lunch.
2pm Police Chief turns up, easy , he gets cousin"Aunty" to write letter and signs it, 4PM get bus back to city.
Next day, back to City Hall and join que for register marriage, 10PM get to counter, Oh you need 2 photo copys of the letters, go to 4th floor and pay for copts, join que again, 1130am get to counter and finally think we have the system beaten, to close to lunch, take 10 staff to lunch.
2pm back at counter, marriage is registered.
But if you want it sent to NSO quickly it has to be electronically endorsed, Ahh whats that, go to another counter and they will do it and your marriage certificate will be ready to pick up at NSO in 1 week, Ok I think we should do that otherwise it takes 3 months to get the certificate from NSO.
Join another que, get to counter at 3PM, where is your Payment receipt for us to electronically send to NSO?? Bloody hell it 4pm to late today to pay.
Next day back at City Hall, join que pay money.
10PM join que to show receipt.
OK its will be electronically sent to NSO.
One week later, go to NSO at 7am and wait to join que.
9AM get to counter, show them docs, all good but where is your receipt for the NSO marriage certificate.
Join another que, get to counter and pay, its now 1130am.
Go to lunch, to late to join another que.
130PM, get to counter and finally we get the NSO marriage certificate, Oh can we get 2 copys please.
You guessed it join another que.
So anyhow we finally got 2 copies of NSO Marriage Certificate on NSO certified paper.

Now for all you foreigners that have a Filipino GF and are going to get her an Australian Visa, this is just the start of what you have to go through to get the documents that immigration want.

Good luck and don't get too mad when you are in one of the que's.


----------



## sugarstoned

Iduno,


Hahaha that is so true!! We took the shortcut as well to not have to attend the marriage seminar anymore sans the 'taking everyone out to lunch'. That is Philippines for you!


----------



## amie27

sugarstoned said:


> Iduno,
> 
> Hahaha that is so true!! We took the shortcut as well to not have to attend the marriage seminar anymore sans the 'taking everyone out to lunch'. That is Philippines for you!


I know what u mean.. we had some issues too in getting marriage license..

We went to City Hall where I live, they wouldn't issue us a marriage license and funny coz they reasoned out that just bec i had my ANNULLMENT done so I hav to wait 1 yr before i can get married.. but if its my ex who would get married, he can.. talk about flaws in our laws here.. and this was due to paternity issues like if i am pregnant and decided to marry straight away.. Geez, thats stupid.. My annullment process itself took us 1yr to wait.. really disappointing.. so went back to my lawyer and referred us to the next town/municipality.. and no questions asked, we presented my annullment docs and his Cert of No Impediment and got the license the next day.. we didnt have to take the seminar either but we didnt "take everyone to lunch" though and just bought 1000php worth of raffle tickets from their dept.. And that's juz bec as a token of our gratitude for assisting us.. Lolzz 
I also just gave their office - licensing office and mayors office a chocolate roll each worth 400 php when we went back next day to get our license and schedule of our Civil Marriage.. No way i'm gonna treat everyone for lunch.. hahaha.. Lolzz

My NSO Marriage Cert, I just processed them personnally and hand-carried to regional office, then NSO Main in QC.. No dramas..

It depends on how ur gona let them lead u.. Or probably bec u know one of them from the office personally.. Anyhow, we didnt gave them the impression that just bec i'm marrying a foreign bloke that means were rich and would spend money on people we dont know.. Tickets & 1 Choc Roll = around 2000php worth as a token of our gratitude.. Lolzz pretty cheap huh.. Lolzz   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wishful

Happy July everyone! Excited for upcoming approvals.


----------



## pinkrishia

wishful said:


> Happy July everyone! Excited for upcoming approvals.


Woot! Woot! It makes me happy and hopeful whenever I read visa approvals on this forum


----------



## Eleigh

Goodmorning everyone!!! Happy july 1st!!!  excited!


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hi everyone.. Been awhile.. Had issues with the ipad app for this forum... They are now asking for 3usd unlike before it was free... 

Any goodnews? I am still stuck!.. Now on 7th month!


----------



## Eleigh

ikihajimaru said:


> Hi everyone.. Been awhile.. Had issues with the ipad app for this forum... They are now asking for 3usd unlike before it was free...
> 
> Any goodnews? I am still stuck!.. Now on 7th month!


What type of visa did u lodged?


----------



## ikihajimaru

Spouse 309.. @eleigh


----------



## wewen

Eleigh said:


> Goodmorning everyone!!! Happy july 1st!!!  excited!


Yeah!! just hold on tight.. and get ready..


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hoping for some good news this july! Until now no CO! Sniff sniff..


----------



## toochling

*NOIM / Celebrant in Perth*

Hi guys, we are almost done with our requirements for the PMV, we are just waiting for the NBI clearance of my boyfriend back at home as well as the Letter from the celebrant. Can you guys recommend one from Perth where I can get this letter from? Also, do I need to wait until I am done filing my tax and include the form in our application?

Since I just started working here in Perth, I do not have enough friends to sign my statutory declaration besides my mom who is an Australian citizen, what are your suggestions on this? Who are eligible on signing my stat dec, can the celebrant do this as well for me?

We are very excited on filing our application this July, I hope we finish all our requirements not later than next week. I am looking forward to hearing from you guys. 

Also, will I receive a group certificate from my employer since I just started May 2013?

Remaining requirements:
NBI
Tax form/PAYG Summary, if applicable
Letter from celebrant
Stat dec

Will apply for the ff once our application has been submitted:
NSO docs
Medical
CENOMAR

Can we frontload medical for PMV?

Any suggestions please?


----------



## pipz1028

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good to hear good news from you guys  Even I know that I have a CO and I'm thinking if the new officer replied to me in email is my CO.. I have noticed that the in my latest June email the one replied to me didn;t write " *Your case *officer will be in touch should further"
> information be required " I didn't bother if they need to contact me  HOw can we know that our CO is the one communicating on us on email ?


_*hello tresha, i'am confused as well bcoz I got 2 emails from immi for additional documents, 1st from initial R.D, then 2nd from R.G, so I don't know if who's my case officer. Is the visa processing officer already the case officer?  [/FONT*_]


----------



## iduno

toochling said:


> Hi guys, we are almost done with our requirements for the PMV, we are just waiting for the NBI clearance of my boyfriend back at home as well as the Letter from the celebrant. Can you guys recommend one from Perth where I can get this letter from? Also, do I need to wait until I am done filing my tax and include the form in our application?
> 
> Since I just started working here in Perth, I do not have enough friends to sign my statutory declaration besides my mom who is an Australian citizen, what are your suggestions on this? Who are eligible on signing my stat dec, can the celebrant do this as well for me?
> 
> We are very excited on filing our application this July, I hope we finish all our requirements not later than next week. I am looking forward to hearing from you guys.


Dont forget that the forms have changed from the 1st July, make sure you use the new ones.


----------



## toochling

iduno said:


> Dont forget that the forms have changed from the 1st July, make sure you use the new ones.


All forms? Sponsorship and applicant forms?


----------



## Eleigh

pipz1028 said:


> _*hello tresha, i'am confused as well bcoz I got 2 emails from immi for additional documents, 1st from initial R.D, then 2nd from R.G, so I don't know if who's my case officer. Is the visa processing officer already the case officer?  [/FONT*_]




I think same tayo ng CO, si R.G  ung R delrosario is an csr, responsible for answering queries


----------



## iduno

toochling said:


> All forms? Sponsorship and applicant forms?


Forms 40sp, 47sp and 888 have the dates 7/13 on them.
This is for 309/100 visa.
Have a look at the Immigration check list for the visa and then check the forms.


----------



## toochling

iduno said:


> Forms 40sp, 47sp and 888 have the dates 7/13 on them.
> This is for 309/100 visa.
> Have a look at the Immigration check list for the visa and then check the forms.


Thank you


----------



## iduno

toochling said:


> Thank you


Dont forget the Philippines Addendum to the Application Document Checklist.
You need to include with your application.


----------



## iduno

iduno said:


> Dont forget the Philippines Addendum to the Application Document Checklist.
> You need to include with your application.


Partner Visa - Australian Embassy


----------



## JEdwards

Yipeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
Finally visa just arrived. God thank you so much finally this hurdle is finished.
Happy happy much.....will arrived in Sydney on the 3rd by Scootbiz....
Thank you hubby....

Everyone your turn is coming. Good luck to all and God bless!


----------



## Eleigh

JEdwards said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> Finally visa just arrived. God thank you so much finally this hurdle is finished.
> Happy happy much.....will arrived in Sydney on the 3rd by Scootbiz....
> Thank you hubby....
> 
> Everyone your turn is coming. Good luck to all and God bless!


Wow!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## pinkrishia

JEdwards said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> Finally visa just arrived. God thank you so much finally this hurdle is finished.
> Happy happy much.....will arrived in Sydney on the 3rd by Scootbiz....
> Thank you hubby....
> 
> Everyone your turn is coming. Good luck to all and God bless!


Yey! Congrats mate! how much is the rate in scootbiz if u dont mind me asking? as I'm considering since cebu pacific has promo to SG. My destination is in Sydney too


----------



## pipz1028

Eleigh said:


> I think same tayo ng CO, si R.G  ung R delrosario is an csr, responsible for answering queries


oh ok, so do u have any idea if she's quick in answering queries? when did u lodge? any update from your application?


----------



## JEdwards

pinkrishia said:


> Yey! Congrats mate! how much is the rate in scootbiz if u dont mind me asking? as I'm considering since cebu pacific has promo to SG. My destination is in Sydney too


Thanks pinkrishia....I managed to get on sale Scootbiz 500SGD...
Its good to know you will be in Sydney too...which part will you be staying?


----------



## Eleigh

5th month na ng application ko sa 15  hmm hndi sya ung sumasagot email ko e.. Ung delrosario.. Pmv300 ung sakin.. How bout u?


----------



## Eleigh

pipz1028 said:


> oh ok, so do u have any idea if she's quick in answering queries? when did u lodge? any update from your application?


The last time i follow up
My application was may 28, then it says rhat my application is now on its finalstage, but then i emailed them today to follow up again..


----------



## pipz1028

Eleigh said:


> 5th month na ng application ko sa 15  hmm hndi sya ung sumasagot email ko e.. Ung delrosario.. Pmv300 ung sakin.. How bout u?


I lodged mine last april, , I emailed them to follow if they received my additional documents and got a reply from R.G (which I think my CO) asking for my medical receipt, had my medical last may but she indicated HAP id, it confused me, but I just sent the receipt when I had my medical anyway and disregard the HAP... lolz


----------



## pipz1028

Eleigh said:


> 5th month na ng application ko sa 15  hmm hndi sya ung sumasagot email ko e.. Ung delrosario.. Pmv300 ung sakin.. How bout u?


309 yng sa akin


----------



## jayralvarez

pipz1028 said:


> 309 yng sa akin


Hi! When did you lodge your application? How did you know that you already have a CO? Did they contact you that he/she is your CO? I received an email from the immigration saying that my application has been allocated to a CO, yet there were no infos include.


----------



## pipz1028

jayralvarez said:


> Hi! When did you lodge your application? How did you know that you already have a CO? Did they contact you that he/she is your CO? I received an email from the immigration saying that my application has been allocated to a CO, yet there were no infos include.


 Hello jay, I lodged last April 29, got an email from her asking for an additional documents,,, well, that's good if ur application was already allocated to a CO...when did u lodge yours? Lets just pray and hope to hear a good reply soon


----------



## jayralvarez

pipz1028 said:


> Hello jay, I lodged last April 29, got an email from her asking for an additional documents,,, well, that's good if ur application was already allocated to a CO...when did u lodge yours? Lets just pray and hope to hear a good reply soon


I lodged last 14 May. I think we have the same timeframe. Last time I checked the immisgration website, last 10 June they were processing/allocating CO to applications lodged til 22 April. Then last 24 June it was updated to applications lodged til 16 May. When did you receive an email requesting for addtl docs? And what were those docs requested if I may ask? Thanks heaps!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Pipz1028
hen they ask for additional documents they usually give a timeframe between 29 days and 49 days depending on what it is they requested. Please note if you return the documents even in a couple of days they will not begin processing of your documents until the full time they allotted has expired eg the whole 29 days, which is a real bummer.
Hi Jay
The documents they request vary significantly and not everyone gets asked for them (if your lucky you will never here from your CO until they send you an approval), documents they request may include but not limited to additional evidence of relationship, new medical evidence, new NSO documents and so on


----------



## jayralvarez

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Pipz1028
> hen they ask for additional documents they usually give a timeframe between 29 days and 49 days depending on what it is they requested. Please note if you return the documents even in a couple of days they will not begin processing of your documents until the full time they allotted has expired eg the whole 29 days, which is a real bummer.
> Hi Jay
> The documents they request vary significantly and not everyone gets asked for them (if your lucky you will never here from your CO until they send you an approval), documents they request may include but not limited to additional evidence of relationship, new medical evidence, new NSO documents and so on


Hi Aussieboy! Thanks for the info. Much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Jay
That what we are here for to learn/get support

check the thread out below for creating a timeline,

Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info 

Once you have created a timeline go to the top of this page to the top black line in the middle it says "timelines" go there and scroll down to "all family and spouse timelines" then click on the red button "report search" enter the information requested and then you can easily compare yourself to everyone else who had done a timeline and you can search by visa type and embassy. Handy tool and interesting to see how you compare to others.

Hint when creating a timeline it refers to BBCODE this is actually emailed to your email address not to the forum


----------



## pipz1028

jayralvarez said:


> I lodged last 14 May. I think we have the same timeframe. Last time I checked the immisgration website, last 10 June they were processing/allocating CO to applications lodged til 22 April. Then last 24 June it was updated to applications lodged til 16 May. When did you receive an email requesting for addtl docs? And what were those docs requested if I may ask? Thanks heaps!


2 days after I lodged, I received an acknowledgement letter from requesting for medical and birth and marriage cert DIRECTLY FROM NSO, I had it already when I lodged so I disregard it at first but then when I attended the CFO seminar, someone there said I need to pass again birth and marriage cert. so I did again (requested thru e-census), then last june 25 I got another email from R.G (which I presume my CO)  asking for additional documents (CENOMAR directly from NSO as usual) then my MEDICAL RECEIPT...


----------



## jayralvarez

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Jay
> That what we are here for to learn/get support
> 
> check the thread out below for creating a timeline,
> 
> Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info
> 
> Once you have created a timeline go to the top of this page to the top black line in the middle it says "timelines" go there and scroll down to "all family and spouse timelines" then click on the red button "report search" enter the information requested and then you can easily compare yourself to everyone else who had done a timeline and you can search by visa type and embassy. Handy tool and interesting to see how you compare to others.
> 
> Hint when creating a timeline it refers to BBCODE this is actually emailed to your email address not to the forum


Good thing you mentioned about how to create a timeline. I've been struggling on creating one. Dunno what to do.  I'll try to follow what you've just said and hope I'll be able to make it work. Thanks mate!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Jay
I have seen the initial RG before as a CO. The embassy regularly makes request that make no sense to us but you need to respond to every request even if you think you have provided the info before. Did they give you a timeframe to return the documents?


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops sorry that was meant for pipz not jay


----------



## jayralvarez

pipz1028 said:


> 2 days after I lodged, I received an acknowledgement letter from requesting for medical and birth and marriage cert DIRECTLY FROM NSO, I had it already when I lodged so I disregard it at first but then when I attended the CFO seminar, someone there said I need to pass again birth and marriage cert. so I did again (requested thru e-census), then last june 25 I got another email from R.G (which I presume my CO)  asking for additional documents (CENOMAR directly from NSO as usual) then my MEDICAL RECEIPT...


Hi Pip
Oh okay. It took them 6 days to send me an acknowledgement letter.  When I lodged my application, I also included our marriage certificate and both our birth certificates from NSO but when I received the acknowledgement letter, I requested again for the same copies from the NSO thru e-census and had my Medical Examination 5 days after. I haven't heard anything from the immigration if they have received my addtl documents. So, I contacted the NSO office and they were the ones who confirmed that my documents were received by VIA. But up to now, I have no idea if my Medical examination results were forwarded to their office since, they did not bother to update me. How frustrating!


----------



## ayereb

my pmv300 granted at last!!! it was early than the said date... flying to Perth this week.. yippee!! thank u God!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Jay/priz
Re medicals go to page 463 and look at Aimee26 post, it will explain


----------



## jayralvarez

ayereb said:


> my pmv300 granted at last!!! it was early than the said date... flying to Perth this week.. yippee!! thank u God!!!


Congratulations to you! When did you lodged your application? Have a safe flight!


----------



## amie27

Looking forward to Friday's... 

Goodluck everyone! Keep everybody posted..


----------



## jayralvarez

Aussieboy07 said:


> Jay/priz
> Re medicals go to page 463 and look at Aimee26 post, it will explain


I just read that one. I received an email saying that, "Your application has been allocated to a case officer. The case officer will contact you if further information is required from you or your sponsor." Does this mean that I'll just wait if Mr/Ms Case Officer (who is unknown) will contact me?


----------



## amie27

ayereb said:


> my pmv300 granted at last!!! it was early than the said date... flying to Perth this week.. yippee!! thank u God!!!


Hi ayereb.. Congratulations!

Would really be helpful if you update ur timeline..
So that at least everybody would have an idea how ur application progressed..

Can't wait for our turn to post VISA APPROVED!
  

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pipz1028

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Pipz1028
> hen they ask for additional documents they usually give a timeframe between 29 days and 49 days depending on what it is they requested. Please note if you return the documents even in a couple of days they will not begin processing of your documents until the full time they allotted has expired eg the whole 29 days, which is a real bummer.
> Hi Jay
> The documents they request vary significantly and not everyone gets asked for them (if your lucky you will never here from your CO until they send you an approval), documents they request may include but not limited to additional evidence of relationship, new medical evidence, new NSO documents and so on


Yes aussieboy, they gave me timeframe....and its..................49days,,All I can say is BIG GOODLUCK to me....


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> I just read that one. I received an email saying that, "Your application has been allocated to a case officer. The case officer will contact you if further information is required from you or your sponsor." Does this mean that I'll just wait if Mr/Ms Case Officer (who is unknown) will contact me?


That's the way it goes.. Better keep urself busy so as to not get frustrated everytime u check ur email and had nothing.. If CO would need addt'l docs or anything, they will contact you.. Better yet, wait at least a month, if u havent recieve anything, send them an email enquiry.. 
Goodluck! Don't worry, you are not alone   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> I just read that one. I received an email saying that, "Your application has been allocated to a case officer. The case officer will contact you if further information is required from you or your sponsor." Does this mean that I'll just wait if Mr/Ms Case Officer (who is unknown) will contact me?


@jayralvarez, would also be good to start creating ur timeline so as to see progress of ur application..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eleigh

ayereb said:


> my pmv300 granted at last!!! it was early than the said date... flying to Perth this week.. yippee!! thank u God!!!


Wow!!!! Im so happy everytime i read that an application has already granted especially to pmv300.. Now it means we are next in line!!!! Congrats!!! Im so happy for you! It seems like im the one who got the visa already!!!  hahaha cheers! Godbless!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes Jay/Pipz
As Aimee said it is now just a waiting game, take up a hobby I watch the grass grow as it happens faster than a visa application haha. Your in a better position than Pipz is at the moment. Sorry Pipz, you may just have to accept the fact that you had just had a bit over a months waiting time to your visa processing time. Sometimes you can get lucky when you first apply and they ask for additional documents and no timeframe is given but sadly not the case for you.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Eleigh said:


> Wow!!!! Im so happy everytime i read that an application has already granted especially to pmv300.. Now it means we are next in line!!!! Congrats!!! Im so happy for you! It seems like im the one who got the visa already!!!  hahaha cheers! Godbless!


I am glad you can work it out as the timelines are not done which is frustrating for us watching timelines


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Jay/Pipz
> As Aimee said it is now just a waiting game, take up a hobby I watch the grass grow as it happens faster than a visa application haha. Your in a better position than Pipz is at the moment. Sorry Pipz, you may just have to accept the fact that you had just had a bit over a months waiting time to your visa processing time. Sometimes you can get lucky when you first apply and they ask for additional documents and no timeframe is given but sadly not the case for you.


You can also try getting to know "Ethol" if you want to get in touch with them regularly.. 
Hahaha.. Really had a good laugh reading through it.. 
Of all the people waiting here for their VISA APPROVAL... Looking forward to ur Fiancee's Visa getting APPROVED @Aussieboy07 and hopefully, even after it gets approved, you will continue to drop by to assist those who needed info's/help especially people who are just starting on their waiting game.. 
Anyway, hope Mine comes next though.. Hahaha.. 
Goodluck..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ayereb

Eleigh said:


> Wow!!!! Im so happy everytime i read that an application has already granted especially to pmv300.. Now it means we are next in line!!!! Congrats!!! Im so happy for you! It seems like im the one who got the visa already!!!  hahaha cheers! Godbless!


thanks Eleigh.. urs will be coming soon as well.. cheers!!!


----------



## jayralvarez

amie27 said:


> @jayralvarez, would also be good to start creating ur timeline so as to see progress of ur application..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Sorry. I'm trying to do it but I can't find the thread on how to do it properly.


----------



## pipz1028

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Jay/Pipz
> As Aimee said it is now just a waiting game, take up a hobby I watch the grass grow as it happens faster than a visa application haha. Your in a better position than Pipz is at the moment. Sorry Pipz, you may just have to accept the fact that you had just had a bit over a months waiting time to your visa processing time. Sometimes you can get lucky when you first apply and they ask for additional documents and no timeframe is given but sadly not the case for you.


 yeah true aussieboy, we are next in line,( the waiting game just started) I admit I was disappointed when i've seen that 49 days coz based on what ive read here they will wait for that timeframe to touch your application again ,,, well " PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE" and "PRAYER IS VERY POWERFUL" ..that's all we can do at the moment...NO CHOICE...lolz....


----------



## jayralvarez

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Jay/Pipz
> As Aimee said it is now just a waiting game, take up a hobby I watch the grass grow as it happens faster than a visa application haha. Your in a better position than Pipz is at the moment. Sorry Pipz, you may just have to accept the fact that you had just had a bit over a months waiting time to your visa processing time. Sometimes you can get lucky when you first apply and they ask for additional documents and no timeframe is given but sadly not the case for you.


Haha! I'll take your suggestion. I'll start watching the grass grow tomorrow.


----------



## pipz1028

amie27 said:


> You can also try getting to know "Ethol" if you want to get in touch with them regularly..
> Hahaha.. Really had a good laugh reading through it..
> Of all the people waiting here for their VISA APPROVAL... Looking forward to ur Fiancee's Visa getting APPROVED @Aussieboy07 and hopefully, even after it gets approved, you will continue to drop by to assist those who needed info's/help especially people who are just starting on their waiting game..
> Anyway, hope Mine comes next though.. Hahaha..
> Goodluck..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


hahaha yes aimie27 I've read that "Ethol" issue....aussieboy07 shared a lot of knowledge to us, I really appreciate it, ur witty


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Miss Amie, and Everyone,

 You inspired me reading your post that visa approved  Even I didn't have mine yet at least I knew that there's progress and approval in other visa. Congrats to all.

I still have question for 309 visa application., I didn't yet know if all 309 have phone or personal Interview? Which come first the email informing that visa is on final stage next is Interview? Thanks so Much


----------



## jayralvarez

I just created a timeline for myself. I'm not sure if it will show up properly. Hopefully, it will.


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am glad you can work it out as the timelines are not done which is frustrating for us watching timelines


Im sorry. I promise to do it now  im only using my phone always,


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> Sorry. I'm trying to do it but I can't find the thread on how to do it properly.


It depends on what ur using to access the forum.
If ur using a mobile or tablet, i think this is how i created mine:
-its better to view the web version of the forum, on the left side of the web page, 
-you should see "Australia Timelines" there, expand it, then choose "Your Family and Spouse Timelines" 
-Fill in the data.. then SAVE it..
-You should recieve and email regarding ur saved timeline or if not, you would also see a link to "view your own timeline" on the upper left side under ur profile name, click it.. 
-And once ur in your own timeline, click on update ur timeline (under BBCODE) so it would appear as a signature on you posts.

I dont know if im making any sense here.. Hahaha.. I reckon that's how i figured it out..

Anyhow.. Just try it.. Could be a start..
Hope it helps 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayralvarez

amie27 said:


> It depends on what ur using to access the forum.
> If ur using a mobile or tablet, i think this is how i created mine:
> -its better to view the web version of the forum, on the left side of the web page,
> -you should see "Australia Timelines" there, expand it, then choose "Your Family and Spouse Timelines"
> -Fill in the data.. then SAVE it..
> -You should recieve and email regarding ur saved timeline or if not, you would also see a link to "view your own timeline" on the upper left side under ur profile name, click it..
> -And once ur in your own timeline, click on update ur timeline (under BBCODE) so it would appear as a signature on you posts.
> 
> I dont know if im making any sense here.. Hahaha.. I reckon that's how i figured it out..
> 
> Anyhow.. Just try it.. Could be a start..
> Hope it helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I think I was able to make it work!  Not as pretty as your timeline though.  Cheers!


----------



## amie27

jayralvarez said:


> I just created a timeline for myself. I'm not sure if it will show up properly. Hopefully, it will.


Congratulations! I can see ur timeline now..
I dont know if u recieve notification on ur email if anyone posts anything on the forum, you can check ur email then click on the link there and it should take you to the web version of the thread where you will see ur timeline already on ur signature..

Good Job


----------



## gabzverjon

jayralvarez said:


> Hi! Has anyone tried to email the immigration this week and got a reply? I emailed them last Tuesday, 25 June, and the only reply that I got was an automated one. It was stated that I'll be receiving a reply within two days, yet I haven't received any until today.


Hello jayralvarez,
Sames as mine, we were emailed them both my fiancee and I and we haven't reply yet until now so because we are worried and stressed about it we rang them today. The lady said that they were busy at this month due to the fact that they have approving some of the visas this July. I was asked also about my medical and it's been holding of my case officer already and my comar and police check was arrived recently and it's been forwarded already aswell.


----------



## jayralvarez

amie27 said:


> Congratulations! I can see ur timeline now..
> I dont know if u recieve notification on ur email if anyone posts anything on the forum, you can check ur email then click on the link there and it should take you to the web version of the thread where you will see ur timeline already on ur signature..
> 
> Good Job


Yep! I can also see my timeline now! Thank you for all your help! Thanks to Aussieboy as well.


----------



## jayralvarez

gabzverjon said:


> Hello jayralvarez,
> Sames as mine, we were emailed them both my fiancee and I and we haven't reply yet until now so because we are worried and stressed about it we rang them today. The lady said that they were busy at this month due to the fact that they have approving some of the visas this July. I was asked also about my medical and it's been holding of my case officer already and my comar and police check was arrived recently and it's been forwarded already aswell.


Hi gabzverjon! 
I received an email this morning from R del Rosario, which I believe is a CSR, stating that my application was already allocated to a CO and the CO (who is unknown) will just contact me or my sponsor (which is my wife) if additional information is needed. So I guess, I'll just have to wait for an email or any means of communication from my unknown CO. 
Anyway, when did you lodge your application?


----------



## amie27

gabzverjon said:


> Hello jayralvarez,
> Sames as mine, we were emailed them both my fiancee and I and we haven't reply yet until now so because we are worried and stressed about it we rang them today. The lady said that they were busy at this month due to the fact that they have approving some of the visas this July. I was asked also about my medical and it's been holding of my case officer already and my comar and police check was arrived recently and it's been forwarded already aswell.


WELCOME to the Waiting Game..   
Don't stress urself out too much.. It can really be frustrating and stressfull but just be patient..
Goodluck on ur Visa Application 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gabzverjon

jayralvarez said:


> Hi gabzverjon!
> I received an email this morning from R del Rosario, which I believe is a CSR, stating that my application was already allocated to a CO and the CO (who is unknown) will just contact me or my sponsor (which is my wife) if additional information is needed. So I guess, I'll just have to wait for an email or any means of communication from my unknown CO.
> Anyway, when did you lodge your application?


Well you should wait sometimes cos when they allocate the CO and the CO holding your documents already they notify you by email with the name of your CO. I lodged mine on Feb. 1 this year and I got email confirming to get a medical after couple of days. Then April 5 I got my CO and April 29, they asking additional documents which is my COMAR and police check. They don't give notification tho for additional documents, so its crazy cos you don't have any idea wether they got it or not. So its exactly 5montns today since I lodged my application.


----------



## amie27

gabzverjon said:


> Well you should wait sometimes cos when they allocate the CO and the CO holding your documents already they notify you by email with the name of your CO. I lodged mine on Feb. 1 this year and I got email confirming to get a medical after couple of days. Then April 5 I got my CO and April 29, they asking additional documents which is my COMAR and police check. They don't give notification tho for additional documents, so its crazy cos you don't have any idea wether they got it or not. So its exactly 5montns today since I lodged my application.


Hi, so you lodged ur application 01-Feb, i lodged mine 19-Feb.. Would be appreciated if u try to create a timeline for others to see progress of ur visa application.. Anyway, you mentioned earlier you contacted immi, did ur CO/or the person you spoke with tell you anything about the status of ur application
Juz curious coz we lodged application same month, just few weeks before mine.

Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pinkrishia

JEdwards said:


> Thanks pinkrishia....I managed to get on sale Scootbiz 500SGD...
> Its good to know you will be in Sydney too...which part will you be staying?


Hello Jedwards, my future home is near Blacktown. what's yours?


----------



## gabzverjon

amie27 said:


> WELCOME to the Waiting Game..
> Don't stress urself out too much.. It can really be frustrating and stressfull but just be patient..
> Goodluck on ur Visa Application
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeah you're right amie, patience is needed. Thank you, think positive so that positive out come will follow.


----------



## gabzverjon

amie27 said:


> Hi, so you lodged ur application 01-Feb, i lodged mine 19-Feb.. Would be appreciated if u try to create a timeline for others to see progress of ur visa application.. Anyway, you mentioned earlier you contacted immi, did ur CO/or the person you spoke with tell you anything about the status of ur application
> Juz curious coz we lodged application same month, just few weeks before mine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


hello there, really its crazy hehe

No only the CSR, she didn't mentioned about the status she just said that my additional ducoments was submitted to my CO recently. She can't tell when they gonna approve, she just said maybe anytime soon.


----------



## Eleigh

pipz1028 said:


> yeah true aussieboy, we are next in line,( the waiting game just started) I admit I was disappointed when i've seen that 49 days coz based on what ive read here they will wait for that timeframe to touch your application again ,,, well " PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE" and "PRAYER IS VERY POWERFUL" ..that's all we can do at the moment...NO CHOICE...lolz....


i think ms R.G always give 49 days (timeframe) same with me, she gave me 49 days to complete the requested docs.


----------



## JEdwards

ayereb said:


> my pmv300 granted at last!!! it was early than the said date... flying to Perth this week.. yippee!! thank u God!!!


Congratulations ayereb....others would be happy to see your timeline!!!!


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Miss Amie, and Everyone,
> 
> You inspired me reading your post that visa approved  Even I didn't have mine yet at least I knew that there's progress and approval in other visa. Congrats to all.
> 
> I still have question for 309 visa application., I didn't yet know if all 309 have phone or personal Interview? Which come first the email informing that visa is on final stage next is Interview? Thanks so Much


Hi tresha,

In my case my interview comes first which is done by phone. Then CO told me a little info that visa is ready for decision. Then next day I receive email asking me a confirmation if I can make my initial entry in certain date.

Hope give you a little idea. Good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi guys! Just a reminder to our new folks -- we don't have a whole lot of rules on this board, but one of them is that posts need to be in ENGLISH only... I've lived in a country where the native language was not my own before, so I understand how easy it is to lapse into your native tongue, especially when there are words that just aren't in your vocabulary... but please try to keep it to English. The reason for this rule is that we want EVERYONE to be able to benefit from the things we share on this board. You guys already do a great job on this thread 99% of the time... just giving a heads up to those for whom this may be new information. Thanks!


----------



## JEdwards

pinkrishia said:


> Hello Jedwards, my future home is near Blacktown. what's yours?


Will be at NSW.....
Good luck to our new home and life...!!!

To those who are waiting hang on there yours is coming soon.


----------



## tresha0206

JEdwards said:


> Hi tresha,
> 
> In my case my interview comes first which is done by phone. Then CO told me a little info that visa is ready for decision. Then next day I receive email asking me a confirmation if I can make my initial entry in certain date.
> 
> Hope give you a little idea. Good luck!


Thank you & Congrats JEdwards, You deserved to get the your visa First of July AsI said in my last post, your timeline enlighten my day  Yes supposed to be Interview comes first...As Amie also mentioned to me.. I suddenly got confused , it's different way on my case  Anyway, Thanks for the info I will ring them to clarify more about my question..


----------



## JEdwards

Eleigh said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!!!!


Thank you so much Eleigh....it will be good if can update your timeline. I included here a link you can check and just follow it.

Good luck to your application......


----------



## Eleigh

finally got my timeline updated hehe


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> Thank you & Congrats JEdwards, You deserved to get the your visa First of July AsI said in my last post, your timeline enlighten my day  Yes supposed to be Interview comes first...As Amie also mentioned to me.. I suddenly got confused , it's different way on my case  Anyway, Thanks for the info I will ring them to clarify more about my question..


I agree with you tresha 15 months of waiting is not bad he he he....supposed to be end of July but thanks God my hubby mum work it out to make it faster.


----------



## JEdwards

Eleigh said:


> finally got my timeline updated hehe


That's nice Eleigh good job.....!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## amie27

Eleigh said:


> finally got my timeline updated hehe


Good Job @Eleigh.. Btw, i see u lodged ur application 14-Feb.. Is it Subclass 300 or 309?
Thanks.. Ill be watching ur timeline since u lodged it just a few days ahead of me.. I lodged mine Subclass 309 (Spouse Visa) 19-Feb

Thanks! Goodluck.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eleigh

JEdwards said:


> That's nice Eleigh good job.....!!!!
> 
> Good luck.


thankyou!!  congrats again!!


----------



## Eleigh

amie27 said:


> Good Job @Eleigh.. Btw, i see u lodged ur application 14-Feb.. Is it Subclass 300 or 309?
> Thanks.. Ill be watching ur timeline since u lodged it just a few days ahead of me.. I lodged mine Subclass 309 (Spouse Visa) 19-Feb
> 
> Thanks! Goodluck..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


i applied for pmv 300 dear amie  i have to experiment on how to edit and put wat type of visa i applied, i didnt noticed hihi.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The new versions of the timelines (like the one you have, Eleigh) don't have that information in it. They're more compact.


----------



## Aussieboy07

gabzverjon said:


> Well you should wait sometimes cos when they allocate the CO and the CO holding your documents already they notify you by email with the name of your CO. I lodged mine on Feb. 1 this year and I got email confirming to get a medical after couple of days. Then April 5 I got my CO and April 29, they asking additional documents which is my COMAR and police check. They don't give notification tho for additional documents, so its crazy cos you don't have any idea wether they got it or not. So its exactly 5montns today since I lodged my application.


Hi Gabzverjon (where the heck did you get that name haha)
If I were you I would be contacting/emailing the embassy to ensure they got the documentation. When we provided additional documentation (additional evidence of relationship) they sent us a text informing us they had received it. Maybe it is different if it is a document direct say from NSO? Sorry not sure. Email them


----------



## Aussieboy07

To everyone doing their timelines, thankyou, thankyou. Also remember that while you may have submitted an application for the same visa at the same time, this is only a rough guide to when you will be approved. You will see people approved here in 4 months and then there are people like Jedwards applied April 2012 and just approved yesterday and myself applied 22 August 2012. All I am saying is everyone's application is different.
Though in saying that I am excited since Jedwards well deserved and waited for approval. Good luck everyone on their journey and expect t wait at least 6 months so you are not too disappointed in the early stages


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Miss Amie, and Everyone,
> 
> You inspired me reading your post that visa approved  Even I didn't have mine yet at least I knew that there's progress and approval in other visa. Congrats to all.
> 
> I still have question for 309 visa application., I didn't yet know if all 309 have phone or personal Interview? Which come first the email informing that visa is on final stage next is Interview? Thanks so Much


Hi Tresha
Not everyone has an interview, generally the embassy will only do an interview if they have simple unanswered questions or severe doubts. It is up to the embassy if they choose to do phone or personal interview. If you are asked for a personal interview you can request to do by phone because you are far away from the embassy. Though it is better to go in person if requested as the concern may be bigger and that is why they want to see you in person. I would not call the embassy to enquire if you have an interview, just wait and pray you don't get one.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Tresha
> Not everyone has an interview, generally the embassy will only do an interview if they have simple unanswered questions or severe doubts. It is up to the embassy if they choose to do phone or personal interview. If you are asked for a personal interview you can request to do by phone because you are far away from the embassy. Though it is better to go in person if requested as the concern may be bigger and that is why they want to see you in person. I would not call the embassy to enquire if you have an interview, just wait and pray you don't get one.


Hi there @Aussieboy07... As i recall, when my CO contacted me 2 wks ago.. She asked me informations about my application and i thought its just part of the verification process before giving me any info about my enquiry.. You reckon that is considered my phone interview? Just curious.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ikihajimaru

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Miss Amie, and Everyone,
> 
> You inspired me reading your post that visa approved  Even I didn't have mine yet at least I knew that there's progress and approval in other visa. Congrats to all.
> 
> I still have question for 309 visa application., I didn't yet know if all 309 have phone or personal Interview? Which come first the email informing that visa is on final stage next is Interview? Thanks so Much


Applies the same time!! And a CO has already been assigned.. A Good thing for you..


----------



## tresha0206

Hi aussie boy,yes u have point.i will not call them and ask about interview,just wait .i'm only got confused bcoz they emailed me june that visa application is on final stage and no requirements needed on my end .my worry only for phone interview
is in my work now we are not allowed to answer personal call more than 30 min


----------



## sheila

Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if anyone here has a CO with initials M.S.? Thanks


----------



## pinkrishia

sheila said:


> Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if
> 
> Hey My CO is M. S., do we have the same CO?
> 
> What visa did you apply and when did you lodge?
> 
> Would you mind creating your timeline? Instructions are in the thread, you just have to backread. Thanks!


----------



## sheila

pinkrishia said:


> sheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if
> 
> Hey My CO is M. S., do we have the same CO?
> 
> What visa did you apply and when did you lodge?
> 
> Would you mind creating your timeline? Instructions are in the thread, you just have to backread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there pinkrisha i just updated my timeline and i hope u cud see it by now or if not failed again hahahaha anyway i filed PMV last march 13, 2013...OMG we i think we have the same CO! Has she ever contacted u with regards to ur applications? Ive been trying to contact her but it seems she doesnt want to be disturbed so as to decide earlier for the grant VISA ASAP hahahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## sheila

by the way pinkrisha, are u applying for PMV as well? tnx


----------



## gnasher

sheila said:


> Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if anyone here has a CO with initials M.S.? Thanks


Hi Sheila
My CO also is M.S.
She does tend to be slow in responding sometimes


----------



## sheila

gnasher said:


> Hi Sheila
> My CO also is M.S.
> She does tend to be slow in responding sometimes


Hi gnasher! OMG i think we have the same CO too what visa are u applying for?


----------



## gnasher

sheila said:


> Hi gnasher! OMG i think we have the same CO too what visa are u applying for?


Hi Sheila
We are applying for PMV 300
I should say, she is slow to reply, but she always does.


----------



## wewen

Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


----------



## gnasher

wewen said:


> Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


Congrats Wewen
there is hope for us all this month


----------



## sheila

wewen said:


> Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


Congratulations wewen! God bless


----------



## wewen

gnasher said:


> Congrats Wewen
> there is hope for us all this month [/QUOT
> 
> Indeed!... God is so good.


----------



## jayralvarez

wewen said:


> Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


Congratulations to you!


----------



## danielle_ramon

Congrats wewen! We lodged one day after you so hopefully good news is coming!


----------



## wewen

danielle_ramon said:


> Congrats wewen! We lodged one day after you so hopefully good news is coming!


Yes.. my fiance email just last week about the status and they replied that the visa will be granted by mid july... and its just 2nd of july now. Too early for the said date... god is so good


----------



## sheila

wewen said:


> Yes.. my fiance email just last week about the status and they replied that the visa will be granted by mid july... and its just 2nd of july now. Too early for the said date... god is so good


Hi wewen, i hope u dont mind me asking the initials of ur CO? thanks and congrats again!


----------



## pipz1028

wewen said:


> Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


WOW fresh news  CONGRATS wewen...  Have a nice trip... God Bless you...


----------



## gabzverjon

Timeline updated!


----------



## Eleigh

Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


----------



## jayralvarez

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


Wow! Congratulations to you! My hopes are starting to get higher upon reading all the Visa grants this week. Hoping to have mine soon.


----------



## gabzverjon

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


Congrats!! We're next in line soon


----------



## jayralvarez

gabzverjon said:


> Congrats!! We're next in line soon


When did you lodge your application? What type of Visa? Sorry, I can't see your timeline.


----------



## gabzverjon

jayralvarez said:


> When did you lodge your application? What type of Visa? Sorry, I can't see your timeline.


I just updated my timeline jayralvarez..anyways sub-class 300, I lodged Jan. 17 this year. ;-)


----------



## jayralvarez

gabzverjon said:


> I just updated my timeline jayralvarez..anyways sub-class 300, I lodged Jan. 17 this year. ;-)


Thanks for answering.  But, I can't really see it. It's not showing on your messages/posts. Good luck on your application.


----------



## wewen

sheila said:


> Hi wewen, i hope u dont mind me asking the initials of ur CO? thanks and congrats again!


 its ok.. mine is QsD.... good luck.. keep the faith.


----------



## pipz1028

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


WOW CONGRATULATIONS Eleigh...Yeah God is really good...


----------



## Eleigh

jayralvarez said:


> Wow! Congratulations to you! My hopes are starting to get higher upon reading all the Visa grants this week. Hoping to have mine soon.


Keep your faith and ofcourse always include prayers, very helpful!!! Godbless!


----------



## Eleigh

gabzverjon said:


> Congrats!! We're next in line soon


Thankyou!!! Yes keep the faith and include prayers while waiting!  Godbless and goodluck! Youre next in line!!


----------



## Eleigh

pipz1028 said:


> WOW CONGRATULATIONS Eleigh...Yeah God is really good...


Thankyou so much!!! You're next in line!! Godbless


----------



## jayralvarez

Eleigh said:


> Keep your faith and ofcourse always include prayers, very helpful!!! Godbless!


Yep. My wife and I do always pray for my Visa grant that we're aspiring. Thank you! God bless you! Enjoy the Land Down Under. Where are you heading to by the way?


----------



## sheila

wewen said:


> its ok.. mine is QsD.... good luck.. keep the faith.


thanks wewen and yeah God is good all the time-- i have a strong faith in Him God bless always


----------



## Babygirl

Hello everyone!! It makes me really happy to see posts of visa grant since yesterday! Indeed july month it is!!   

Congratulations to all who got their visa! God Speed!!  to those of us who are still waiting, keep the faith and just believe! 
I hope i already have a case officer.. My email has been quite..


----------



## sheila

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


Wow! Two in a row has been approved their visa today! CONGRATULATIONS God bless always!


----------



## Babygirl

wewen said:


> Yes.. my fiance email just last week about the status and they replied that the visa will be granted by mid july... and its just 2nd of july now. Too early for the said date... god is so good


Congratulations on your visa grant wewen!!  may i just ask since you said your fiance emailed the immi, did you accomplished their 956a form which allows your fiance to receive information regarding your visa application? Or do our fiances already have the automatic right to inquire about our visa status? Thank you


----------



## wewen

Babygirl said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant wewen!!  may i just ask since you said your fiance emailed the immi, did you accomplished their 956a form which allows your fiance to receive information regarding your visa application? Or do our fiances already have the automatic right to inquire about our visa status? Thank you


Yes we submitted those form 956... so my fiance is my agent exempt.. and thats our first and last email to the immis..


----------



## jayralvarez

Babygirl said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant wewen!!  may i just ask since you said your fiance emailed the immi, did you accomplished their 956a form which allows your fiance to receive information regarding your visa application? Or do our fiances already have the automatic right to inquire about our visa status? Thank you


Hi babygirl!
I reckon we should complete the form which allows our fiance/partner to receive information from our COs/immigration. It was stated on the declaration.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Were on a rolling streak today!!! 

Had mine grated today!!!! Yapaaaiiiiiiii!!! Visa subclass 309 granted! 

Congratulations to everyone!!!!


----------



## Babygirl

wewen said:


> Yes we submitted those form 956... so my fiance is my agent exempt.. and thats our first and last email to the immis..


Thanks for replying  by submitting the form 956 are you still allowed to email them and receive information regarding your application? Or would it they all communicate with you fiance only after that? Please enlighten me


----------



## jayralvarez

ikihajimaru said:


> Were on a rolling streak today!!!
> 
> Had mine grated today!!!! Yapaaaiiiiiiii!!! Visa subclass 309 granted!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!!!!


Congratulations to you!  God bless you!


----------



## Babygirl

jayralvarez said:


> Hi babygirl!
> I reckon we should complete the form which allows our fiance/partner to receive information from our COs/immigration. It was stated on the declaration.


Thank you! But what happens next if we complete the form.. Will i still receive emails? Can i still email them?


----------



## jayralvarez

Babygirl said:


> Thank you! But what happens next if we complete the form.. Will i still receive emails? Can i still email them?


Yep. Once you completed the form and signed the declaration, you and your fiance can email them and receive emails from them as well.


----------



## toochling

REPOSTING:

Sorry guys if I reposted this.

Hi guys, we are almost done with our requirements for the PMV, we are just waiting for the NBI clearance of my boyfriend back at home as well as the Letter from the celebrant. Can you guys recommend one from Perth where I can get this letter from? Also, do I need to wait until I am done filing my tax and include the form in our application?

Since I just started working here in Perth, I do not have enough friends to sign my statutory declaration besides my mom who is an Australian citizen, what are your suggestions on this? I have a friend who is on 457 visa, can I let her sign the stat dec or my mom's declaration is enough?

We are very excited on filing our application this July, I hope we finish all our requirements not later than next week. I am looking forward to hearing from you guys. 

Also, will I receive a group certificate from my employer since I just started May 2013? 

Remaining requirements:
NBI
Tax form/PAYG Summary, if applicable
Letter from celebrant
Stat dec


Will apply for the ff once our application has been submitted:
NSO docs
Medical
CENOMAR

Can we frontload medical for PMV?

Any suggestions please?


----------



## wewen

Babygirl said:


> Thanks for replying  by submitting the form 956 are you still allowed to email them and receive information regarding your application? Or would it they all communicate with you fiance only after that? Please enlighten me


I think so bcoz wre the main applicant... so 956 yes allows to someone whos u give authorized to communicate with the immis... correct me if im wrong... Aussieboy and College girl


----------



## pipz1028

ikihajimaru said:


> Were on a rolling streak today!!!
> 
> Had mine grated today!!!! Yapaaaiiiiiiii!!! Visa subclass 309 granted!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!!!!


 CONGRATULATIONS ikihajimaru...


----------



## tinah

toochling said:


> REPOSTING:
> 
> Sorry guys if I reposted this.
> 
> Hi guys, we are almost done with our requirements for the PMV, we are just waiting for the NBI clearance of my boyfriend back at home as well as the Letter from the celebrant. Can you guys recommend one from Perth where I can get this letter from? Also, do I need to wait until I am done filing my tax and include the form in our application?
> 
> Since I just started working here in Perth, I do not have enough friends to sign my statutory declaration besides my mom who is an Australian citizen, what are your suggestions on this? I have a friend who is on 457 visa, can I let her sign the stat dec or my mom's declaration is enough?
> 
> We are very excited on filing our application this July, I hope we finish all our requirements not later than next week. I am looking forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Also, will I receive a group certificate from my employer since I just started May 2013?
> 
> Remaining requirements:
> NBI
> Tax form/PAYG Summary, if applicable
> Letter from celebrant
> Stat dec
> 
> Will apply for the ff once our application has been submitted:
> NSO docs
> Medical
> CENOMAR
> 
> Can we frontload medical for PMV?
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Hey toochling 

Yes you will receive your group certificate, as long as you started working before June 30th this year you get one. Just ask your employer! Sometimes they don't have them ready until end of July, but if you explain you need it for your visa they should hurry up a little  You shouldn't have to file your tax before you submit this, if you have a copy of your group certificate and submit your payslips and bank statement it should be enough.

As for the stat decs from friends and family, my fiance and I submitted 7 with our application. My only advice is the more you submit, the less chance they have to question your relationship! Maybe do you have any work colleagues that you have spoken to about your partner that could do it for you? It doesn't have to be someone close, just someone who knows your situation!

Hope this helps  You can PM if you need to know anything more specific. I'm Australian, but have been through this process very recently with my fiance who is Filipino


----------



## toochling

tinah said:


> Hey toochling
> 
> Yes you will receive your group certificate, as long as you started working before June 30th this year you get one. Just ask your employer! Sometimes they don't have them ready until end of July, but if you explain you need it for your visa they should hurry up a little  You shouldn't have to file your tax before you submit this, if you have a copy of your group certificate and submit your payslips and bank statement it should be enough.
> 
> As for the stat decs from friends and family, my fiance and I submitted 7 with our application. My only advice is the more you submit, the less chance they have to question your relationship! Maybe do you have any work colleagues that you have spoken to about your partner that could do it for you? It doesn't have to be someone close, just someone who knows your situation!
> 
> Hope this helps  You can PM if you need to know anything more specific. I'm Australian, but have been through this process very recently with my fiance who is Filipino


Hi tinah. Thank you for your reply. If I just submit 2 stat declaration, 1 from my mom and from my friend who is not an Australian citizen, she is on 457 visa, does that count?

My partner and I are 3 years already so I am confident that our statement will also be enough. I just want our application to be complete.

Did you let a JP officer sign all your evidences as well?


----------



## tinah

toochling said:


> Hi tinah. Thank you for your reply. If I just submit 2 stat declaration, 1 from my mom and from my friend who is not an Australian citizen, she is on 457 visa, does that count?
> 
> My partner and I are 3 years already so I am confident that our statement will also be enough. I just want our application to be complete.
> 
> Did you let a JP officer sign all your evidences as well?


Toochling, I think that it should be fine as long as all your other evidence is solid. We just had a JP certify the stat dec's and all our id's etc. Not photos or phone records or anything else. Just follow the checklist as to what needs to be certified


----------



## tinah

congrats to everyone approved so far this month! hopefully ours will be done soon too


----------



## missmontie

ikihajimaru said:


> Were on a rolling streak today!!!
> 
> Had mine grated today!!!! Yapaaaiiiiiiii!!! Visa subclass 309 granted!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!!!!


 congratulations

All these grants are making me excited!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Eleigh

ikihajimaru said:


> Were on a rolling streak today!!!
> 
> Had mine grated today!!!! Yapaaaiiiiiiii!!! Visa subclass 309 granted!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!!!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## iduno

toochling said:


> REPOSTING:
> 
> Sorry guys if I reposted this.
> 
> Hi guys, we are almost done with our requirements for the PMV, we are just waiting for the NBI clearance of my boyfriend back at home as well as the Letter from the celebrant. Can you guys recommend one from Perth where I can get this letter from? Also, do I need to wait until I am done filing my tax and include the form in our application?
> 
> Since I just started working here in Perth, I do not have enough friends to sign my statutory declaration besides my mom who is an Australian citizen, what are your suggestions on this? I have a friend who is on 457 visa, can I let her sign the stat dec or my mom's declaration is enough?
> 
> We are very excited on filing our application this July, I hope we finish all our requirements not later than next week. I am looking forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Also, will I receive a group certificate from my employer since I just started May 2013?
> 
> Remaining requirements:
> NBI
> Tax form/PAYG Summary, if applicable
> Letter from celebrant
> Stat dec
> 
> Will apply for the ff once our application has been submitted:
> NSO docs
> Medical
> CENOMAR
> 
> Can we frontload medical for PMV?
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Hi toochling,
This is what and how we submitted for a 309/100 partner visa.

A.	Checklist and Passport Photos
B.	Tax invoice /Receipt for Visa.
C.	Form 47SP
D.	Form40SP
E.	Form 1193
F.	Form 956A
G.	Form 888 and supporting documentation (...................) and Letters from friends and relatives.
H.	Signed Australia Values Statement
I.	NBI for Vilma
J.	CNI for JWM. 
K.	Original Marriage Certificate and Cenomars for VRP / JWM.
L.	Certified copy of Passport VRP, Certified copy of Passport JWM
M.	Certified copy of Berth Certificate VRP, Certified copy Birth Certificate JWM, Certified copy of ........ children's berth certificates
N.	Certified copy previous marriage certificate for name change, VRP
O.	Certified Annulment VRP. Certified Divorce Certificate JWM
P.	History of Relationship VRP, History of Relationship JWM
Q.	Evidence of Relationship VRP & JWM, airline tickets , boarding passes, money transfers, photos.
R.	Income Statement from Accountant and Tax for 2010 ,2011 and 2012 JWM, copy of will, bank statements.
S.	Proof of Address, VRP, Proof of Address JWM

No dependents and we are married.
Our evidence and history statements were both only one page for each of us.
Letters from friends (not certified) were mostly one page from each friend.
888 statements were from a relative and friend in Australia.
We didn't send any Skype,email or messages, just told them that we communicated daily through Skype.
We sent certified copy's of any documents that are required in 47sp and 40 sp.
We sent CFO documents ( same as we sent with the application)direct from CFO to Visa section when they asked for them.
Original letter from Queensland Births Deaths and Marriage stating that the sponsor is not married.
Dont forget to include the Philippine specific checklist as well as the checklist for the 300,309 visa.
We didn't have any contact or know who our CO was, first contact was from the senior migration officer to inform us that the visa will be sent on the 5th July, the phone call was on the 6th June.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## amie27

CONGRATZ to all VISA GRANTED Applicants...

Hopefully we get ours by next week..
Kip on posting everyone.. Cant wait for our turn.. ;(   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

pinkrishia said:


> sheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if
> 
> Hey My CO is M. S., do we have the same CO?
> 
> What visa did you apply and when did you lodge?
> 
> Would you mind creating your timeline? Instructions are in the thread, you just have to backread. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Pinkrisha
> Refreshing to see you requesting a timeline as it is always me nagging, keep up the good work
Click to expand...


----------



## Eleigh

thankyou for this page!  it gives so much info  very helpful especially when boredom is killing me


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Eleigh
Yes definitely helps fill in the days that you are apart from the other half.


----------



## JEdwards

wewen said:


> Good day evryone.... have my visa grant letter today... fresh from the oven.. Thank God... the worth the wait...:


Congrats wenwen!
Is your visa PMV?


----------



## JEdwards

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys!!! Got the good news today!! My CO emailed me!!! My visa has been approved yesterday and the grant visa noticed and other documents will be delivered via courier..!!! To God be the highest gloryy!!!!!! Everybody you're next in line!! Goodluck guys!!!


Congrats Eleigh!


----------



## Eleigh

JEdwards said:


> Congrats Eleigh!


hello jed! thankyou somuch!!


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Eleigh
> Yes definitely helps fill in the days that you are apart from the other half.


exactly got my point!! its really hard to be in a Long distance relationship, i really hope that your fiance will receive her visa anytime soon!! Godbless, thankyou thankyou sir! cheers!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi aussie boy,yes u have point.i will not call them and ask about interview,just wait .i'm only got confused bcoz they emailed me june that visa application is on final stage and no requirements needed on my end .my worry only for phone interview
> is in my work now we are not allowed to answer personal call more than 30 min


Hi Ttresha
You are a stress bunny, they may not even call you and if they do just quickly explain your situation, I am sure they will be understanding. though quite frankly if they are ringing to say approved who cares what the boss thinks haha.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Babygirl said:


> Thank you! But what happens next if we complete the form.. Will i still receive emails? Can i still email them?


I agree with Jayalrez, it is better to fill in the form so both you and your partner can send and receive emails. It has been said here many times that the sponsor seems to get a quicker response, so it in your best interest. not to mention generally the Aussie has easier access to the internet especially for those Filipinos that are using internet cafe


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Iduno
Glad you answered Toochling questions in great detail. the only thing I will add is Toochling wait for the embassy to request your medical. This request does not slow down your application and will ensure the medical is current for the processing time.
Iduno, I read somewhere on this thread in the last couple of days that someone else is starting to engage in conversations with Ethol. It seems Ethol is quick to get rid of her relationship with you as no doubt you are happy to dump her for a life with a human haha. Good luck mate


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi all
It has been a long time since we all had something to get us all chatting, I am sensing an electric vibe of excitement over the visa approvals. Lets pray they keep occurring for the entire month at this rate but history shows it will slow to about 2 to 3 a week for Manila Embassy once the backlog is cleared.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Iduno
> Glad you answered Toochling questions in great detail. the only thing I will add is Toochling wait for the embassy to request your medical. This request does not slow down your application and will ensure the medical is current for the processing time.
> Iduno, I read somewhere on this thread in the last couple of days that someone else is starting to engage in conversations with Ethol. It seems Ethol is quick to get rid of her relationship with you as no doubt you are happy to dump her for a life with a human haha. Good luck mate


I'm going to Manila mid August and I'm going to call in and say hello to Ethol.
After all the back and forward correspondence that we have had, I just cant go through Manila with out seeing her.
My wife promised not to get upset about my long standing relationship with Ethol and all the help she has given us with the visa application...hahahaha


----------



## iduno

For all the newbees here, I'll explain about Ethol.
I got so sick of getting the auto reply's when ever I sent Manila Embassy an email I decided that I would give the computer a name.
So from then on every emailI sent , I addressed to Ethol Computer, didn't help getting a reply from a human but I bet the embassy staff got a bit of a laugh from my emails to Ethol.


----------



## AJD82

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick query and clarification. If on TV, PMV or TR/PR and in OZ already, will I be needing to apply for a visitor visa if I want to go to NZ?

Thanks

- Aj


----------



## toochling

iduno said:


> Hi toochling,
> This is what and how we submitted for a 309/100 partner visa.
> 
> A.	Checklist and Passport Photos
> B.	Tax invoice /Receipt for Visa.
> C.	Form 47SP
> D.	Form40SP
> E.	Form 1193
> F.	Form 956A
> G.	Form 888 and supporting documentation (...................) and Letters from friends and relatives.
> H.	Signed Australia Values Statement
> I.	NBI for Vilma
> J.	CNI for JWM.
> K.	Original Marriage Certificate and Cenomars for VRP / JWM.
> L.	Certified copy of Passport VRP, Certified copy of Passport JWM
> M.	Certified copy of Berth Certificate VRP, Certified copy Birth Certificate JWM, Certified copy of ........ children's berth certificates
> N.	Certified copy previous marriage certificate for name change, VRP
> O.	Certified Annulment VRP. Certified Divorce Certificate JWM
> P.	History of Relationship VRP, History of Relationship JWM
> Q.	Evidence of Relationship VRP & JWM, airline tickets , boarding passes, money transfers, photos.
> R.	Income Statement from Accountant and Tax for 2010 ,2011 and 2012 JWM, copy of will, bank statements.
> S.	Proof of Address, VRP, Proof of Address JWM
> 
> No dependents and we are married.
> Our evidence and history statements were both only one page for each of us.
> Letters from friends (not certified) were mostly one page from each friend.
> 888 statements were from a relative and friend in Australia.
> We didn't send any Skype,email or messages, just told them that we communicated daily through Skype.
> We sent certified copy's of any documents that are required in 47sp and 40 sp.
> We sent CFO documents ( same as we sent with the application)direct from CFO to Visa section when they asked for them.
> Original letter from Queensland Births Deaths and Marriage stating that the sponsor is not married.
> Dont forget to include the Philippine specific checklist as well as the checklist for the 300,309 visa.
> We didn't have any contact or know who our CO was, first contact was from the senior migration officer to inform us that the visa will be sent on the 5th July, the phone call was on the 6th June.
> Hope this helps you.


Hi iduno. Thank you for your reply. I appreciate it. I believe the requirements for PMV 300 is just similar to 309/100 as well right? We are close to completing all our documents, i am just finalising our evidences such as chats and emails. We are almost there!!! Can't wait for the first step, our lodgement this month, lol


----------



## toochling

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Iduno
> Glad you answered Toochling questions in great detail. the only thing I will add is Toochling wait for the embassy to request your medical. This request does not slow down your application and will ensure the medical is current for the processing time.
> Iduno, I read somewhere on this thread in the last couple of days that someone else is starting to engage in conversations with Ethol. It seems Ethol is quick to get rid of her relationship with you as no doubt you are happy to dump her for a life with a human haha. Good luck mate


Thank you for your response as well Aussieboy07. Very well then, we will have to wait for the acknowledgement and further instructions. As for the back log of Manila embassy, what is this all about?


----------



## AJD82

toochling said:


> Hi iduno. Thank you for your reply. I appreciate it. I believe the requirements for PMV 300 is just similar to 309/100 as well right? We are close to completing all our documents, i am just finalising our evidences such as chats and emails. We are almost there!!! Can't wait for the first step, our lodgement this month, lol


Hi Toochling,
Most of the documents needed are just the same, if you are applying for 309/100, just add your MC, Form 888 from Australian Citizens, and Form 80.

Cheers.
- Aj


----------



## danielle_ramon

Hi guys! I'm so excited to tell you all we too were approved our PMV today!!! Thanks to everyone on here for the advice and help! To those still waiting, your turn is coming!


----------



## toochling

AJD82 said:


> Hi Toochling,
> Most of the documents needed are just the same, if you are applying for 309/100, just add your MC, Form 888 from Australian Citizens, and Form 80.
> 
> Cheers.
> - Aj


Hi Aj. Is form 888 required for PMV 300?


----------



## pinkrishia

Aussieboy07 said:


> pinkrishia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Pinkrisha
> Refreshing to see you requesting a timeline as it is always me nagging, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Aussieboy, timeline is indeed helpful and gives me hope. Its good that we have references and saved us time to know about lodgement date, medical and visa approvals, etc
Click to expand...


----------



## pinkrishia

JEdwards said:


> Congrats wenwen!
> Is your visa PMV?


Congrats wewen, Eleigh and everyone who got their visas approved. good to know we have movement now. We are next in queue.  exciteeeed!!!


----------



## pinkrishia

sheila said:


> by the way pinkrisha, are u applying for PMV as well? tnx


Hi sheila, Yes I applied for PMV. I think we got thesame CO.. Nope haven't received call from her nor emails. I asked the embassy the name of the case officer which handles my application so they told me its M.S. . Its been over 6 mos now and im hoping very much that my application will be approved soon.


----------



## pinkrishia

gnasher said:


> Hi Sheila
> My CO also is M.S.
> She does tend to be slow in responding sometimes


Hey gnasher,

Noticed that too. Their replies are delayed and I havent received emails from her. Its R. D. R. who kept replying to my queries. Thinking about calling her though


----------



## tinah

wow that must be 4 today that we know of! thats fantastic news. i am getting hopeful!


----------



## tinah

can i ask if anyone knows if once visa is approved and you have received it, are you allowed to come to australia straight away or is there a waiting period?


----------



## dunan

you can leave anytime you want to if you are ready..usually it will state the date they expect you to arrive and that's supposedly determined on when your medical was approved...they give you 12 months to enter less the time/months of medical approval date....


----------



## tinah

dunan said:


> you can leave anytime you want to if you are ready..usually it will state the date they expect you to arrive and that's supposedly determined on when your medical was approved...they give you 12 months to enter less the time/months of medical approval date....


Thank you dunan! My fiance and I have been apart just 7 weeks, just waiting for the day it will be approved (hopefully soon so we don't have to apply for yet another tourist visa) and just wanted to know if he can come back as soon as it's done! That is great news


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> For all the newbees here, I'll explain about Ethol.
> I got so sick of getting the auto reply's when ever I sent Manila Embassy an email I decided that I would give the computer a name.
> So from then on every emailI sent , I addressed to Ethol Computer, didn't help getting a reply from a human but I bet the embassy staff got a bit of a laugh from my emails to Ethol.


Lolz.. We did.. Made waiting less boring to the point of even planning to take a boat to get ur fiancee/ spouse., hahaha
Thanks for making things a bit lighter to all of us getting stressed over waiting long periods of time not knowing what or where..
Congrats to all who got approved, and to all waiting like me.. Just be patient coz our time would come.. 
CHEERS EVERYONE!!!   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

tinah said:


> wow that must be 4 today that we know of! thats fantastic news. i am getting hopeful!


Hi @tinah, i see u applied 01-Feb, is it 300 or 309? Lodged mine spouse 309 19-Feb
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tinah

amie27 said:


> Hi @tinah, i see u applied 01-Feb, is it 300 or 309? Lodged mine spouse 309 19-Feb
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi amie27  it is 300


----------



## Eleigh

Hello goodevening.. What is the best airlines on these 3? Malaysia airlinea, phil airlines or singapore airlines? Or any suggestion? I need 20 kilos or more for luggage thanks


----------



## ikihajimaru

Eleigh said:


> Hello goodevening.. What is the best airlines on these 3? Malaysia airlinea, phil airlines or singapore airlines? Or any suggestion? I need 20 kilos or more for luggage thanks


Phil air has 20kgs standard if you are heading international. Budget airlines has options for baggage allowance.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Thank you to all the well wishers! So happy I couldn't contain myself... 

Will be leaving by end of aug since i have to resign from my job.. 

Thank you everyone and wish u best! 

Will keep posting!


----------



## wewen

JEdwards said:


> Congrats wenwen!
> Is your visa PMV?


hi jedward... yes subclass 300..


----------



## wewen

Thanks to all out there whos still in the waiting game.... Lots to aussieboy and college girl.. WE learnd so much from u guys... God bless us all..


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks so much, wewen!


----------



## AJD82

toochling said:


> Hi Aj. Is form 888 required for PMV 300?


Not necessarily needed. But when I applied for PMV 300, My fiancee had two letters from his side, two australian citizens (signed and dated) and an attached ID, and two from mine, filipino citizens (signed and dated) and an attached ID as well. PM me so I can give you the list of requirements if you still need it. 

Cheers!

AJ


----------



## AJD82

Eleigh said:


> Hello goodevening.. What is the best airlines on these 3? Malaysia airlinea, phil airlines or singapore airlines? Or any suggestion? I need 20 kilos or more for luggage thanks


Hi-
I used Singapore Airlines. The best airlines so far.  And Singapore Airport maybe a little too big for transfer it is user friendly anyway.  They allow 23 Kilos or more just say please ha ha, Mine was like 30 kilos and I didn't pay any extras.

Cheers,
Aj


----------



## iduno

Eleigh said:


> Hello goodevening.. What is the best airlines on these 3? Malaysia airlinea, phil airlines or singapore airlines? Or any suggestion? I need 20 kilos or more for luggage thanks


PAL have an immigrant fare that has to be booked and paid for in the Philippines, includes 40kgs baggage allowance


----------



## Babygirl

Hello guys  just a quick question, did you send to the embassy the receipt of your medical exam?? Just really curious.. I had it done 2 months ago, should i have sent it?


----------



## iduno

Babygirl said:


> Hello guys  just a quick question, did you send to the embassy the receipt of your medical exam?? Just really curious.. I had it done 2 months ago, should i have sent it?


No, they didn't ask for the receipt.
I know that they have done, no idea why.


----------



## AJD82

Babygirl said:


> Hello guys  just a quick question, did you send to the embassy the receipt of your medical exam?? Just really curious.. I had it done 2 months ago, should i have sent it?


Some CO's requests for the medical receipts some dont's.


----------



## iduno

AJD82 said:


> Some CO's requests for the medical receipts some dont's.


Why would they ask for a receipt when you give them a Hap ID thats they supplied.
Crazy, how can you get the medical done with out the HAP ID????


----------



## AJD82

iduno said:


> Why would they ask for a receipt when you give them a Hap ID thats they supplied.
> Crazy, how can you get the medical done with out the HAP ID????


Yes, I know HAP ID is one of the mandatory requirements for medical but with regards of requesting receipt? That I am not sure of. I know some applicants had to send their medical receipt as it was requested by their CO, myself included but others didn't have to.


----------



## Eleigh

Hello! May i asked, is air21 responsible for delivery of orig docs and visa grant noticed from the embassy? Im a bit curious because air21 txted me for shipping number. Ahaha sorry for a stupid question hihi


----------



## Romulus

sheila said:


> Hi everyone here in the forum Would like to ask if anyone here has a CO with initials M.S.? Thanks


MS from memory.

My fiancé has the same CO.


----------



## ayereb

Eleigh said:


> Hello! May i asked, is air21 responsible for delivery of orig docs and visa grant noticed from the embassy? Im a bit curious because air21 txted me for shipping number. Ahaha sorry for a stupid question hihi


yes Eleigh I received mine this morning...


----------



## Babygirl

Thanks for all the replies  i guess i'll just have to wait for them to ask the receipt from me if ever they'll be needing it


----------



## Eleigh

ayereb said:


> yes Eleigh I received mine this morning...


Thankyousomuch!!  my dad is the one who will receive my docs bec im not at home, im here in qc. Is it ok?


----------



## wewen

Babygirl said:


> Hello guys  just a quick question, did you send to the embassy the receipt of your medical exam?? Just really curious.. I had it done 2 months ago, should i have sent it?


yes.. send mine to the Via straight away from the clinic.. as an addtl doc..


----------



## Eleigh

Got my visa grant noticed! The courier gave it to my dad


----------



## dunan

yes I was asked for the receipt of medical that was done at Cebu Doc...seems a very strange request as it was the place the embassy told me to go to (choice of 1 other)...and im sure they would have not done it free or under the table...... It came as an Additional doc together with direct NSO request!!!!!


.....and congrats Eleigh....bet you are all excited now..hehe..go n celebrate with a few tanduay ice..


----------



## whower

We had our PMV Granted today. We are so happpppppy. Thanks be to God


----------



## amie27

whower said:


> We had our PMV Granted today. We are so happpppppy. Thanks be to God


Congratulations!!! Wow, keep it going.. 
Hopefully ours will be next 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## missmontie

whower said:


> We had our PMV Granted today. We are so happpppppy. Thanks be to God


Congratulations  

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## whower

Thanks all  I can hardly believe it's finely our turn. It will be your turn next.


----------



## Eleigh

dunan said:


> yes I was asked for the receipt of medical that was done at Cebu Doc...seems a very strange request as it was the place the embassy told me to go to (choice of 1 other)...and im sure they would have not done it free or under the table...... It came as an Additional doc together with direct NSO request!!!!!
> 
> .....and congrats Eleigh....bet you are all excited now..hehe..go n celebrate with a few tanduay ice..


For sure! Will spend the remaining days here in phil with my family  thankyou! Goodluck to your application! Godbless!!


----------



## Eleigh

whower said:


> We had our PMV Granted today. We are so happpppppy. Thanks be to God


Congrats!!! Welcome to the land down under


----------



## sugarstoned

ikihajimaru said:


> Phil air has 20kgs standard if you are heading international. Budget airlines has options for baggage allowance.


I flew Philippine Airlines from Cebu - Manila - Melbourne - Sydney. I was allowed extra baggage allowance. They usually allow this to first time migrants: no baggage limit. If I remember correctly I paid less than 500 aud. No hassle too cz I didn't have to worry about checking in my baggage etc in between airports. You might wanna have a look at PAL.


----------



## Eleigh

sugarstoned said:


> I flew Philippine Airlines from Cebu - Manila - Melbourne - Sydney. I was allowed extra baggage allowance. They usually allow this to first time migrants: no baggage limit. If I remember correctly I paid less than 500 aud. No hassle too cz I didn't have to worry about checking in my baggage etc in between airports. You might wanna have a look at PAL.


Wow! Ithink i will choose PAL! Thankyou for the infos! Will check their website as well  thanks


----------



## bata79

Hi there.. 
I got an sms just this morning about my pmv...

We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
call,
19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
19003622779(Globe),
19033622779(Bayantel)

does it mean my visa is granted????


----------



## bata79

Hello there...
I'm new here..

I just want to ask...

I applied PMV..last April 19, 2013
and didnt hear from a case officer...
then just this morning
I got an sms from them...

"We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
call,
19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
19003622779(Globe),
19033622779(Bayantel) "

I'm curious... to know..
if it means grant visa already..

bec I didn't get an email from case officer tells me that Visa is being granted...
appreciated your response...

thanks


----------



## Eleigh

bata79 said:


> Hello there...
> I'm new here..
> 
> I just want to ask...
> 
> I applied PMV..last April 19, 2013
> and didnt hear from a case officer...
> then just this morning
> I got an sms from them...
> 
> "We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
> been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
> Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
> applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
> call,
> 19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
> 19003622779(Globe),
> 19033622779(Bayantel) "
> 
> I'm curious... to know..
> if it means grant visa already..
> 
> bec I didn't get an email from case officer tells me that Visa is being granted...
> appreciated your response...
> 
> thanks


It means your visa is granted already, good thing you didnt hear anything from your CO, it means you lodged completed! Congrats!!!


----------



## bata79

Eleigh said:


> It means your visa is granted already, good thing you didnt hear anything from your CO, it means you lodged completed! Congrats!!!


Thanks alot... for a quick response...
If that may happen...
I'll be very happy...
bec before I got refusal visa for tourist...
hopefully this time..
all is well...

this would be a best birthday gift to my fiance...


----------



## Eleigh

bata79 said:


> Thanks alot... for a quick response...
> If that may happen...
> I'll be very happy...
> bec before I got refusal visa for tourist...
> hopefully this time..
> all is well...
> 
> this would be a best birthday gift to my fiance...


Im happy for you  we survived LDR! LDR no more!  claim it! Think positive.. Few hours later you grant letter will be on your hand!  welcome to the land down under  Godbless!


----------



## bata79

Eleigh said:


> Im happy for you  we survived LDR! LDR no more!  claim it! Think positive.. Few hours later you grant letter will be on your hand!  welcome to the land down under  Godbless!


Well yeh exactly...
LDR is over...
woooohooooooo....
SUPER EXCITED....

Thank you so much...
POSITIVE VIBES....


----------



## AJD82

bata79 said:


> Hello there...
> I'm new here..
> 
> I just want to ask...
> 
> I applied PMV..last April 19, 2013
> and didnt hear from a case officer...
> then just this morning
> I got an sms from them...
> 
> "We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
> been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
> Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
> applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
> call,
> 19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
> 19003622779(Globe),
> 19033622779(Bayantel) "
> 
> I'm curious... to know..
> if it means grant visa already..
> 
> bec I didn't get an email from case officer tells me that Visa is being granted...
> appreciated your response...
> 
> thanks


Hi Bata79,

It means that your application has been finalised and the notice letter will be included in the documents. It doesn't mean it's been granted but I'm sure it is a good news. Lots of applicants have just received their documents back starting July 1st until today and so far most of them are granted. Yay... Congrats in advance. 

Aj


----------



## bata79

AJD82 said:


> Hi Bata79,
> 
> It means that your application has been finalised and the notice letter will be included in the documents. It doesn't mean it's been granted but I'm sure it is a good news. Lots of applicants have just received their documents back starting July 1st until today and so far most of them are granted. Yay... Congrats in advance.
> 
> Aj


Well... 
thanks Aj...
As of now.. I've been waiting for an email...
which says visa granted...

finger-crossed....
thanks alot


----------



## AJD82

bata79 said:


> Well...
> thanks Aj...
> As of now.. I've been waiting for an email...
> which says visa granted...
> 
> finger-crossed....
> thanks alot


I applied last month for 820/801 and I didn't get any emails nor acknowledgement letter which was supposed to be sent within 7 days once my documents receive, I had to call to follow up if my application has been received. Two weeks and a half later, I got my documents back with the Grant Letter Notice. I'm sure yours will be a great news too. I have received lots of emails and msgs that their visa have been just granted. I think they haven't stop granting visa's started July 1st.


----------



## Eleigh

bata79 said:


> Well...
> thanks Aj...
> As of now.. I've been waiting for an email...
> which says visa granted...
> 
> finger-crossed....
> thanks alot


Claim it!!!  remove all the negative thoughts!! Its you pmv300 visa!! Ready your stuffs!!


----------



## Babygirl

bata79 said:


> Hi there..
> I got an sms just this morning about my pmv...
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
> been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
> Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
> applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
> call,
> 19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
> 19003622779(Globe),
> 19033622779(Bayantel)
> 
> does it mean my visa is granted????


Wow i think that's good news!! I just lodged my application a day before you did.. May i ask when did you had your medicals? And did you ever emailed them for a follow up? Cheeers! I hope it's the visa grant already!  i hope i'll hear from them soon!


----------



## bata79

Eleigh said:


> Claim it!!!  remove all the negative thoughts!! Its you pmv300 visa!! Ready your stuffs!!


hehehhe...
sure... BE POSITIVE...
once visa granted.. how many months they give us..before we travel Australia?
Bec I need to finish my job until end of August...
is it possible???


----------



## bata79

Babygirl said:


> Wow i think that's good news!! I just lodged my application a day before you did.. May i ask when did you had your medicals? And did you ever emailed them for a follow up? Cheeers! I hope it's the visa grant already!  i hope i'll hear from them soon!


Hi there... babygirl..
Lodge April 19
then Acknowledgement April 23
Medical May 6...

well.. Hope so..


----------



## AJD82

bata79 said:


> hehehhe...
> sure... BE POSITIVE...
> once visa granted.. how many months they give us..before we travel Australia?
> Bec I need to finished my job until end of August...
> is it possible???


It depends on the visa you applied for, Subclass 300 right? On your Grant Letter, should tell you the conditions of your visa like the when the initial arrival must be made + the date. Mine for example was granted Sept 26, 2912 and initial arrival must be made by December 15, 2012.


----------



## Eleigh

bata79 said:


> hehehhe...
> sure... BE POSITIVE...
> once visa granted.. how many months they give us..before we travel Australia?
> Bec I need to finished my job until end of August...
> is it possible???


Yes its possible! I just ot my visa last july 1, my co informed me yesterday that it was already apprved, then i got my documents including the visa grant letter today  it says that i should have an initial entry before january 2014  i think they give automatic 6 months for preparation and everything!  im going next month to australia


----------



## bata79

Eleigh said:


> Yes its possible! I just ot my visa last july 1, my co informed me yesterday that it was already apprved, then i got my documents including the visa grant letter today  it says that i should have an initial entry before january 2014  i think they give automatic 6 months for preparation and everything!  im going next month to australia


Wow...
happy for you...
congrats mate...

Well.. for me he will be here before July ends...
Then job should be done till end of august...
so yeh.. prolly sept... fly to OZ...
thats sweet...


----------



## bata79

AJD82 said:


> It depends on the visa you applied for, Subclass 300 right? On your Grant Letter, should tell you the conditions of your visa like the when the initial arrival must be made + the date. Mine for example was granted Sept 26, 2912 and initial arrival must be made by December 15, 2012.


Well.. then...
no worries with my job...hehehhe
but cant wait to be there in Australia..
just lucky we will see each other again in my place..
before I leave PH..


----------



## ozjen

hoping that many more visas will be granted so that when i lodge my visa application there will be a few backlogs and mine will be approved the soonest possible. 

congratulations to those of you who are already blessed.. and good luck to your new endeavor at the big land down under.. cheers! (this time this expression really fits the ongoing situation lol)


----------



## Aussieboy07

toochling said:


> Thank you for your response as well Aussieboy07. Very well then, we will have to wait for the acknowledgement and further instructions. As for the back log of Manila embassy, what is this all about?


Don't worry about it as it does not affect you, they stopped processing visa 300 for may/june having met the quota for the last financial year but are now processing very quickly as it is a new financial year


----------



## Aussieboy07

danielle_ramon said:


> Hi guys! I'm so excited to tell you all we too were approved our PMV today!!! Thanks to everyone on here for the advice and help! To those still waiting, your turn is coming!


Congrats Danielle good to see they are finishing of the year 2012, hope life is good in OZ for you both


----------



## Aussieboy07

pinkrishia said:


> Hey gnasher,
> 
> Noticed that too. Their replies are delayed and I havent received emails from her. Its R. D. R. who kept replying to my queries. Thinking about calling her though


Hi Pinkrisha 
I will PM you later


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> PAL have an immigrant fare that has to be booked and paid for in the Philippines, includes 40kgs baggage allowance


Iduno 
Do you know how much it is to brissy from Manila


----------



## Aussieboy07

bata79 said:


> Hi there..
> I got an sms just this morning about my pmv...
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that your passport/documents has
> been dispatched to the courier for delivery to you in a few days.
> Note that passport/documents will be released only to the
> applicant or an authorized representative. For more info please
> call,
> 19093622779(PLDT/Smart),
> 19003622779(Globe),
> 19033622779(Bayantel)
> 
> does it mean my visa is granted????


It means they have finalized (or close to it) their decision


----------



## Aussieboy07

Pinkrisha
I was unable to PM you, something you may choose to fix


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno
> Do you know how much it is to brissy from Manila


I got a $400 one way end august with PAL


----------



## tresha0206

Hi and congrats to all again  It seems that many visa'a were approve first week of July especially 300  Hope there will be be more news also for 309 visa


----------



## pinkrishia

Aussieboy07 said:


> Pinkrisha
> I was unable to PM you, something you may choose to fix


Hi Aussieboy,

I tried to PM you, please let me know if you received it. Thanks!


----------



## tinah

Hey everyone. My fiance and I heard good news today! He received a phone call telling him our visa was done and ready to be granted, now just waiting for final approval!! Thanks god for good news  cannot wait until we get the grant letter


----------



## amie27

tinah said:


> Hey everyone. My fiance and I heard good news today! He received a phone call telling him our visa was done and ready to be granted, now just waiting for final approval!! Thanks god for good news  cannot wait until we get the grant letter


Wow! Congratz Tinah.. Hopefully we'll be next in line..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gabzverjon

Just got an e-mail tonight my visa been approved. Yay


----------



## jayralvarez

gabzverjon said:


> Just got an e-mail tonight my visa been approved. Yay


Wow! Congrats to you! As in just tonight? Did the email just arrived or you have just opened it?


----------



## amie27

gabzverjon said:


> Just got an e-mail tonight my visa been approved. Yay


Really overwhelming on how Visa's get approved..
Happy for all of you guys..

For all those waiting in line.. Hopefully we would be next 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS to all the new visa recipients! So happy for all of you (and so jealous! LOL)

Just a QUICK REMINDER though - 

Please, please, please do not put anyone's full name or surname on the boards (with a few exceptions, like migration agents who WANT their names out there so people can find them). One of the board rules is respecting others' privacy by not posting personal information. It's perfectly okay to use your CO's initials, though, so you can tell if you're dealing with the same CO!

Another reason is that DIAC is known to read immigration boards... we want to protect YOUR privacy above all else, and if your CO can just search for their own name to see who's talking about them, that's obviously not something we want. Make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## gabzverjon

jayralvarez said:


> Wow! Congrats to you! As in just tonight? Did the email just arrived or you have just opened it?


Yeah just after a call from them saying my visa was been in final stage and it will approved anytime soon this month and after awhile I think just 5 hours past I got email from them that it says it's been approved. How good is that just the same day.


----------



## tinah

does my fiance needs to complete the CFO seminar for the PMV 300 visa? if so, is it hard to get into one in manila?


----------



## amie27

Whoa! Really Happy seeing Visas getting approved.. Although kinda stressed us out bec weve (me & hubby) been trying to contact immi through email since last week and recieved no response.. So i rang them up today and spoke with a CSR and advised me they just recieved my docs return yesterday (ie: NSO checks yesterday and its on queue for review by my CO)
Hopefully thats all they were waiting..

Goodluck to all, CONGRATULATIONS to all who already got theirs Visas approved.. Hopefully we get ours soon..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

tinah said:


> does my fiance needs to complete the CFO seminar for the PMV 300 visa? if so, is it hard to get into one in manila?


Just tell ur fiance to go to CFO quirino ofc early for they only have 15slots for au Mondays and Thursdays, dont forget to bring copy of Visa Grant letter so that after counselling he could have the sticker attached.. I paid 400php for the CFO Cert last Jan..

Congatulations!

http://www.cfo.gov.ph/index.php?opt...other-partners-of-foreign-nationals&catid=140

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayralvarez

gabzverjon said:


> Yeah just after a call from them saying my visa was been in final stage and it will approved anytime soon this month and after awhile I think just 5 hours past I got email from them that it says it's been approved. How good is that just the same day.


That's really good! Awesome! Good luck on your next chapter! God bless you.


----------



## bata79

VISA GRANTED...
arrived 7pm tonight..

2 1/2 months waiting...
granted visa.. so so happy.


----------



## tinah

amie27 said:


> Whoa! Really Happy seeing Visas getting approved.. Although kinda stressed us out bec weve (me & hubby) been trying to contact immi through email since last week and recieved no response.. So i rang them up today and spoke with a CSR and advised me they just recieved my docs return yesterday (ie: NSO checks yesterday and its on queue for review by my CO)
> Hopefully thats all they were waiting..
> 
> Goodluck to all, CONGRATULATIONS to all who already got theirs Visas approved.. Hopefully we get ours soon..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


don't be stressed about that, they didn't reply to our emails either until it was to tell us it had been approved!! i believe yours will be done in the coming weeks for sure!! and thanks for the info regarding CFO x


----------



## amie27

tinah said:


> don't be stressed about that, they didn't reply to our emails either until it was to tell us it had been approved!! i believe yours will be done in the coming weeks for sure!! and thanks for the info regarding CFO x


Yeah.. Thanks soo much for those kind words.. You dont know how long we had waited for this day to come.. We've been together for 3 yrs now and only spent 2 wks together as a married couple.. 
Goodluck on your future endeavours.. Better start checking out flts available.. Lolzz 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eleigh

gabzverjon said:


> Just got an e-mail tonight my visa been approved. Yay


Wow, congrats!!!  Goodluck to the next chapter of your life, how amazing that australian embassy still process an application until midnight  lucky you


----------



## pinkrishia

bata79 said:


> VISA GRANTED...
> arrived 9pm tonight..
> 
> 2 1/2 months waiting...
> granted visa.. so so happy.


WOW! That was quick! Better if you update your timeline though so everyone can see your timeline and make it an inspiration that its possible for visas to be granted in short period of time


----------



## bata79

Lodgement day..4-19-13
Acknowledgement Letter..4-23-13
Medical Letter..5-6-13
NSO Document..6-28-13
Dispatch Documents..9am..7-3-13
Grant Visa delivered 7pm..7-3-13

Thank GOD..


----------



## amie27

bata79 said:


> Lodgement day..4-19-13
> Acknowledgement Letter..4-23-13
> Medical Letter..5-6-13
> NSO Document..6-28-13
> Dispatch Documents..9am..7-3-13
> Grant Visa delivered 7pm..7-3-13
> 
> Thank GOD..


Hi just curious, what type of Visa subclass is this? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bata79

Subclass 300..


----------



## bata79

Subclass 300..


----------



## dunan

Congrats Bata

That is really amazing that you got your PMV approved in 2 1/2 months....Be very interested to see your timeline....


----------



## abc

.............


----------



## abc

congrats to all visa granted.Im hoping one day I can see my friend here posting that there visa approves.You know who you are lol ^__^


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## wishful

Wow!!! Already a handful of approvals! Congratulations!



dunan said:


> Congrats Bata
> 
> That is really amazing that you got your PMV approved in 2 1/2 months....Be very interested to see your timeline....


Indeed this is a fast approval compared to average!

Just another thing to look forward for 300 visa applicants/holders, I've been very lucky to have my 820 approved on the same day of application.

BTW, just a reminder to all 300 grantees, start requesting another copies of your NSO and NBI documents before leaving for Australia.


----------



## tinah

wishful said:


> Wow!!! Already a handful of approvals! Congratulations!
> 
> Indeed this is a fast approval compared to average!
> 
> Just another thing to look forward for 300 visa applicants/holders, I've been very lucky to have my 820 approved on the same day of application.
> 
> BTW, just a reminder to all 300 grantees, start requesting another copies of your NSO and NBI documents before leaving for Australia.


Hi wishful. Why do you need to request another nso and nbi?


----------



## wishful

tinah said:


> Hi wishful. Why do you need to request another nso and nbi?


Hi tinah, those are just for couples planning for an 820 application . Much cheaper than requesting through our embassy.


----------



## dunan

Well no idea why..Tinah...it all gets rather confusing as of late due to the fact that originally the embassy would accept NSO documents sent by you as genuine but obviously a few must have raised a few concerns so now they request these docs to be sent in directly from NSO by- passing the applicant....Once these docs are received and accepted by the embassy as genuine it will go on the AUSTRALIAN record computer files unlike the unprofessional pieces of paper that the Philippine authorities pass off...so I see no point in getting the copies directly from NSO...



Secondly: Does anyone know what the timeframe is approx. after medical is completed to when it is passed as all clear (Obviously they will need to approve the relationship issues first)
Reason I ask this is if there is a medical problem how soon do they inform you?


----------



## Romulus

My fiancé received notification by email today her pmv300 is in it's final stage of processing and she will need to be outside Australia for the decision. Guess she'll be leaving here in a couple of weeks and head back home to Philippines to receive visa notification. 

Considering we applied in march this year and the medical wasnt submitted until mid May the approval time has been quick indeed! We're quiet impressed with the quick timeframe to get this done.


----------



## gnasher

Hi all
My fiancé just received her notification for PMV today.
Super surprised, but so happy

I am flying to Manila on Monday.

I am sure many more of you will progress fast through the queue now
For those who feel it is slow, be patient as your turn will come

Thanks and best wishes to all here on the forum

John.


----------



## sheila

Wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gnasher

sheila said:


> Wow! Congratulations!!!


We are surprised because we only put the Medical last Tuesday


----------



## whower

Congrats mate. We still have to do the CFO thing


----------



## gnasher

We did the CFO early, just need to get the sticker.


----------



## Babygirl

I couldn't contain my happiness!  an hour ago i was contemplating on whether i should email the immi or not to follow up my application.. And just about 30mins ago, i received an email from my case officer that my documents will be returned to me via courier and included in the email also is my visa grant letter!! Finally!! My wait and anxiousness is over! I can't believe it would be this quick!! Im so thankful!! Thank you to everyone!! Indeed, yours will come soon!!!    To God be the Glory! God bless everyone!!


----------



## pipz1028

Babygirl said:


> I couldn't contain my happiness!  an hour ago i was contemplating on whether i should email the immi or not to follow up my application.. And just about 30mins ago, i received an email from my case officer that my documents will be returned to me via courier and included in the email also is my visa grant letter!! Finally!! My wait and anxiousness is over! I can't believe it would be this quick!! Im so thankful!! Thank you to everyone!! Indeed, yours will come soon!!!    To God be the Glory! God bless everyone!!


wow was so quick, congrats babygirl,,,God Bless


----------



## ozjen

Babygirl said:


> I couldn't contain my happiness!  an hour ago i was contemplating on whether i should email the immi or not to follow up my application.. And just about 30mins ago, i received an email from my case officer that my documents will be returned to me via courier and included in the email also is my visa grant letter!! Finally!! My wait and anxiousness is over! I can't believe it would be this quick!! Im so thankful!! Thank you to everyone!! Indeed, yours will come soon!!!    To God be the Glory! God bless everyone!!


congratz babygirl. is it pmv300? good luck!


----------



## Babygirl

Thank you  yes yes it is PMV 300.. No idea who my case officer was, no emails from them aside from the acknowledgement letter,, no additional documents requested aside from the NSO from ecensus  God is good


----------



## Eleigh

Congrats to all visa granted!!! Godbless!!! Everybody! Youre next in line!!!  cloud 9 feeling!!!


----------



## superfly

OMG!!! I am so happy to all who got their visas!!! I'm actually happy as well I got my visitor visa.  Yipppppe! It's multiple entries. My Fiance visa is still on track  I'm waiting for my medical request so I can go to Sydney once i'm done and just wait til my visa gets approved.  


God is good all the time!!!


----------



## AJD82

superfly said:


> OMG!!! I am so happy to all who got your visa!!! I'm actually happy as well I got my visitor visa.  Yipppppe! It's multiple entries. My Fiance visa is still on track  I'm waiting for my medical request so I can go to Sydney once i'm done and just wait til my visa gets approved.
> 
> God is good all the time!!!


Yay! Congrats.. Good on ya..


----------



## AJD82

CollegeGirl said:


> CONGRATS to all the new visa recipients! So happy for all of you (and so jealous! LOL)
> 
> Just a QUICK REMINDER though -
> 
> Please, please, please do not put anyone's full name or surname on the boards (with a few exceptions, like migration agents who WANT their names out there so people can find them). One of the board rules is respecting others' privacy by not posting personal information. It's perfectly okay to use your CO's initials, though, so you can tell if you're dealing with the same CO!
> 
> Another reason is that DIAC is known to read immigration boards... we want to protect YOUR privacy above all else, and if your CO can just search for their own name to see who's talking about them, that's obviously not something we want. Make sense?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi CollegeGirl,
I'll copy paste this to our other webpage. It is a good reminder cuz some of the members asks CO's names.

Thanks
- Aj


----------



## superfly

Thanks AJD82, 

Thanks to all who recommended to lodge both visitor and fiance together cause I'm a bummer.

Ms. Amie, Aussieboy, Gnasher, Tresha, Whower, - BIG THANKS!!! 

Sorry if i forgot others. I'll continue praying for everyone's fiance/partner visas!


----------



## superfly

double post. sorry! (just clicked it once tho)


----------



## sar_g

Visa granted today! After 3 months and 13days to be exact,the processing time is quicker that i thought..Im soooo excited to be with my fiance'..


----------



## gnasher

Congrats Sar_g, and to all who also received today
Airlines will be busy


----------



## sar_g

gnasher said:


> Congrats Sar_g, and to all who also received today
> Airlines will be busy


hehe i agree gnasher..My initial entry is Nov.28,can go to Aus before the initial entry?just confused.


----------



## jayralvarez

sar_g said:


> hehe i agree gnasher..My initial entry is Nov.28,can go to Aus before the initial entry?just confused.


It means you should enter Australia not later than Nov. 28.  Congratulations to you!


----------



## sar_g

jayralvarez said:


> It means you should enter Australia not later than Nov. 28.  Congratulations to you!


thats what i thought as well hehe..thanks Jay


----------



## lady.j

hi everyone. 
am new here. 
been browsing the forum for 3 months now. 
may ask what is the best time to arrive at cfo manila to be included in 15 slots? 

thanks!


----------



## jayralvarez

sar_g said:


> thats what i thought as well hehe..thanks Jay


You're welcome! Enjoy the Land Down Under!


----------



## jayralvarez

lady.j said:


> hi everyone.
> am new here.
> been browsing the forum for 3 months now.
> may ask what is the best time to arrive at cfo manila to be included in 15 slots?
> 
> thanks!


I'm not really sure if what's the best time to go there but I must say, the earlier, the better.  Some say they arrived at CFO Manila at around 3am and they got 3rd slot. So there were two others who went there earlier than 3am.


----------



## lady.j

jayralvarez said:


> I'm not really sure if what's the best time to go there but I must say, the earlier, the better.  Some say they arrived at CFO Manila at around 3am and they got 3rd slot. So there were two others who went there earlier than 3am.


thanks jayralvarez!

so have to go there around 3am for 2-5pm counseling?? huhu...


----------



## jayralvarez

lady.j said:


> thanks jayralvarez!
> 
> so have to go there around 3am for 2-5pm counseling?? huhu...


I don't know if the 3am arrival is for the 2-5pm counselling. Sorry. Try to ring CFO.


----------



## sar_g

lady.j said:


> thanks jayralvarez!
> 
> so have to go there around 3am for 2-5pm counseling?? huhu...


lady j, u can click this:

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## pipz1028

jayralvarez said:


> I don't know if the 3am arrival is for the 2-5pm counselling. Sorry. Try to ring CFO.


Yes jay that's for 2-5pm counseling schedule,,, its a first come first serve basis and since they only give 15 slots u need to be early also, i arrived there 430am ... and guess what? I was number 12,,, ...there are lots of people falling in line there, so u better ask one by one what country they are or else u will end up falling in line for nothing...


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was so hoping we'd see this avalanche of PMV approvals early this month! So happy for all of you! (And totally jealous of how fast some of you are getting your PMVs. LOL!)


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes I also am happy for everyone, in case I missed someone along the way. there seems to have been a lot of pages of approvals over the past couple of days.

Hey CG If you are jealous what does that make me?? Just crazy I think, not to mention I could not even contact my fiancée, must be a brown out (no electricity) and her phone has died aahh and she is the contact for the approval from the embassy. double aahh So for the new people ensure you put your partner on as being able to contact the embassy


----------



## dunan

Not a case of jealousy at all, its just trying to wrap your head around the disproportionate timeframe in visa grants..

my case married n lived together 5 years continuous, no issue re relationship, in fact embassy changed the 309 to 100 on their own accord, 4 years age difference, 1 request for additional doc which was over something so trivial, no financial issues in regards to settling in Oz, yet we are in our 7th. month of waiting....

So you can appreciate that even though we love to see the visa grants esp the super quick ones it also starts the questioning as to why...


----------



## gnasher

lady.j said:


> hi everyone.
> am new here.
> been browsing the forum for 3 months now.
> may ask what is the best time to arrive at cfo manila to be included in 15 slots?
> 
> thanks!


Hi Lady J

It is a strange one this one and just shows the amazing administrative capabilities
The time range being experienced to attend is crazy, 
As mentioned some arrived at 3am and got in easily
I pushed my love to go there by 5am, and she was about number 10
In fact the class she attended was over filled to 17.

My suggestion, is get there by 5am
There are many US applicants there, so check with people waiting in line
Have a backup plan to attend the other option day (just in case)


----------



## sheila

To God be the Glory!!! My visa grant has finally arrived yesterday arvo thru email. God is the one who works out everything according to His will! And big thanks to my CO-M.S. for all the effort and patience in processing my application. And of course this forum has been a big help to me as well, so thank you all! And for those who's still in the waiting game-- just keep the faith and believe in Him I know in time yours will be next in line

God bless us all!


----------



## gnasher

sheila said:


> To God be the Glory!!! My visa grant has finally arrived yesterday arvo thru email. God is the one who works out everything according to His will! And big thanks to my CO-M.S. for all the effort and patience in processing my application. And of course this forum has been a big help to me as well, so thank you all! And for those who's still in the waiting game-- just keep the faith and believe in Him I know in time yours will be next in line
> 
> God bless us all!


Miss MS has been a busy CO this week


----------



## sheila

I am sooo glad that i was able to avail of the PAL Business Class Promo (manila-brisbane) its only USD671.80 for two!! I had it reserved thru PAL hotline end of May and purchased June 14, 2013 But if you check their website now the business class promo doubled the value...I took the risk and im glad i did! And of course it's all because of Papa Jesus- I have a strong faith in Him! God is good all the time! Just sharing

I'll be flying first week of Sept


----------



## Princessmarz

Congratulations to new visa grants. Everyone, i sent an email yesterday to follow my application and just few minutes ago i got a call from australian embassy but to say to fill out a health undertaking form. She said my medical was cleared and need to send that form so she could finalized my visa. Anyone had the same experience? I had health issues before but i declared it during my medical test. How long would it take to finalized it? Or does it take months to be finalized?


----------



## sheila

Im looking for a nice domestic airline from brisbane to townsville, which one is the best-- jetstar, virgin or qantas? I want an airline with good reputations, i hope you could help me decide. Thanks


----------



## Princessmarz

Hope to hear from iduno, i think his wife submitted that form....oh im so confused  i dont know how long would i wait for it to be finalized.


----------



## superfly

okay i'm just worried now. 

yesterday i got my tourist visa (lodged it alongside with PMV 300)

now i got a text from immi saying my docs are dispatched (maybe this is the tourist visa)

my concern really is immi has not emailed me any confirmation or request for medical. been checkin my inbox, junk & spam religiously still nothing.

I hope my pmv is still on track and they are not sending it back cause i lodged tourist and pmv together :,(((((


----------



## sheila

superfly said:


> okay i'm just worried now.
> 
> yesterday i got my tourist visa (lodged it alongside with PMV 300)
> 
> now i got a text from immi saying my doc are dispatched (maybe this is the tourist visa)
> 
> my concern really is immi has not email me any confirmation or request for medical. been checkin my inbox, junk & spam religiously still nothing.
> 
> I hope my pmv is still on track and they are not sending it back cause i lodged tourist and pmv together :,(((((


Hi superfly, when did u lodge ur PMV application?


----------



## superfly

Hi Sheila,

I hope u got my pm re: best domestic airline in AU. I really suggest you go for virgin or jetstar. 

Ny, I lodged my PMV only 26 June 2013. 
However, I haven't received any confirmation from immi. Leaving me stressed out. I wanna fly back to Sydney for Man U friendly game on 22july but since I haven't done Medicals yet it's best that I stay here in MNL. I'm hoping that immi will send the HAP ID so ican go st. Luke's and if they need another BC and cenomar directly from NSO, I hope they tell me now so i can fix them ASAP.


----------



## dunan

Hi fly...ok wasn't sure re PM...so tell me can you get a TV without a medical? If you can then it seems to defeat the whole concept of having any medical esp when they are so hot on the TB issue....if you get what i mean ...


----------



## superfly

Yup I got Tourist visa without medicals. What I'm actually referring to is my PMV 300 medicals.

I need to complete them before I fly back to Sydney, cause I am staying for atleast a month. cause i'm watching the game and snow trips.


----------



## wewen

jayralvarez said:


> I don't know if the 3am arrival is for the 2-5pm counselling. Sorry. Try to ring CFO.


ive done my CFO just yesterday.... 6:45 i was there and started the que... then they gave u an id and put u on the waiting area which really a stress... bcoz they will let go upstairs at 10.


----------



## wewen

At 10 a queue again for the requirements theyve ask.. then photographs...then theyll give u a form and u filled it up... them pass t them again.. and they will say u have to come back at 1:30 for the session will start at 2.


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Hi iduno, congrats to u and ur wife... must be over the moon feeling. Im a bit envious hehe. Ive looked what does form 851 for, does it has to do with ur wife's health undertaking?
> Me and my husband are together now here in the phil. Were convinced about what aussieboy said that there might no be visa approvals this month. Hope ours is next and everyone as well, so everyone here in the forum will be happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


Hi Pricessmaiz, Form 815 is when they look at the xrays and see something , not TB but what I dont know.
What you have to do is inform health when you get to OZ and they may ask you to do the xrays in OZ. Doesn't effect your visa grant. hope this helps.


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Hope to hear from iduno, i think his wife submitted that form....oh im so confused  i dont know how long would i wait for it to be finalized.


My wife had to submit form 815.
But visa to go to OZ has been granted, we are married 309 visa.
She will contact health when she gets to OZ.


----------



## iduno

sheila said:


> I am sooo glad that i was able to avail of the PAL Business Class Promo (manila-brisbane) its only USD671.80 for two!! I had it reserved thru PAL hotline end of May and purchased June 14, 2013 But if you check their website now the business class promo doubled the value...I took the risk and im glad i did! And of course it's all because of Papa Jesus- I have a strong faith in Him! God is good all the time! Just sharing
> 
> I'll be flying first week of Sept


Wow you must have got up at 1minute past midnight to get that fare, I tried but all gone...hahaha I'm not a filipina and not used to getting up that early for cheap fares.
Enjoy business class, I'll be down the back.


----------



## Jonacp

Princessmarz said:


> Congratulations to new visa grants. Everyone, i sent an email yesterday to follow my application and just few minutes ago i got a call from australian embassy but to say to fill out a health undertaking form. She said my medical was cleared and need to send that form so she could finalized my visa. Anyone had the same experience? I had health issues before but i declared it during my medical test. How long would it take to finalized it? Or does it take months to be finalized?


hello for my experience my visa was granted just the day my CO got the 815 form.so be hurry to fill up the form and send it back to the embassy...goodluck


----------



## dunan

Fly the normal procedure if you lodged in the philippines thru a VIA centre is that the embassy will send you an acknowledgement letter within a few days depending on when the courier delivers it...could be a week...but when you get this email it would tell you where to get your medicals done (2 choices) plus a request to get NSO to send the additional documents directly to embassy. (Again 2 choices n payment to be made to bank of their choice) So you lodged on the 26th June.....that's 10 days more or less....

RE..Tourist visa ???? how come they allow people in without a medical..what if that tourist has TB....surely this is a contradiction to the fact that TB is one of the major reasons that hold up visa medicals when applying for a PMV/Spousal visa!!!! doesn't make sense...just putting my 2 cents in..


----------



## iduno

A friend of mine has his GF in OZ and its 8503 condition, someone else on this thread got and extension with the same condition, can someone remember who it was so I can read how they got the TV extension.???


----------



## Princessmarz

*HU form 815*



iduno said:


> My wife had to submit form 815.
> But visa to go to OZ has been granted, we are married 309 visa.
> She will contact health when she gets to OZ.


Thanks sir. Glad to hear wonderful feedback from u. Yeah i will contact hus when i get to Oz. So happy we have this forum to help and guide one another. Cheers to u and to everyone. Finally we will be with our partners soon


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Thanks sir. Glad to hear wonderful feedback from u. Yeah i will contact hus when i get to Oz. So happy we have this forum to help and guide one another. Cheers to u and to everyone. Finally we will be with our partners soon


If they have asked for you to fill in form 815 and you have sent it, your visa will be close.


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> Wow you must have got up at 1minute past midnight to get that fare, I tried but all gone...hahaha I'm not a filipina and not used to getting up that early for cheap fares.
> Enjoy business class, I'll be down the back.


Hey Iduno
Any other reason you will be at the back LOL


----------



## Princessmarz

Jonacp said:


> hello for my experience my visa was granted just the day my CO got the 815 form.so be hurry to fill up the form and send it back to the embassy...goodluck


Thanks jonacp, yep already sent it about 12noon i hope she checks her email... Maybe monday she will send the visa hehe. Did u contact hus right away when u arrive in Australia?


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey Iduno
> Any other reason you will be at the back LOL


My company flies me business class, when I pay its cattle class and talk really nicely to the check in person and hope for an upgrade, mostly though if I pay I go down the back and suffer with everyone else in the middle seat hahaha.


----------



## Jonacp

Princessmarz said:


> Thanks jonacp, yep already sent it about 12noon i hope she checks her email... Maybe monday she will send the visa hehe. Did u contact hus right away when u arrive in Australia?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, but even a week after that's fine..I'm sure your visa coming soon,,,,,


----------



## tinah

hello everyone was wondering if anyone can give me advice. my fiance is from iloilo and planning to fly to manila on monday just for the day to do his CFO seminar. i was wondering what time you all suggest to get there as i want to book his flights. like i said he will be only going there that day, and the cfo seminar is at 2pm... i know it's a first come first serve basis, but i have no idea how early he should arrive! any suggestions? thanks in advance!


----------



## dunan

Tinah ive posted this info a few times.....

US Visa Specialists

go to CFO LINK on let hand side and everything you need to know is there...I would strongly suggest he camps in a hotel or pension house overnite, preferably close as possible to CFO office. He needs to be ready at the doors about 5am...


----------



## sar_g

Hey guys,
Just wanted to say thank you for all the help,ideas,opinion and everything that you'd shared with me along the way.It was a good help! I couldn't have done all the paper works,documents without u all guys. To Aussieboy,Sugarstone,Wishful,Iduno, etc..thank u so much,hope u will not stop helping people sharing your knowledge..to Aussieboy i can't wait for your visa grant..goodluck everyone.


----------



## wewen

tinah said:


> hello everyone was wondering if anyone can give me advice. my fiance is from iloilo and planning to fly to manila on monday just for the day to do his CFO seminar. i was wondering what time you all suggest to get there as i want to book his flights. like i said he will be only going there that day, and the cfo seminar is at 2pm... i know it's a first come first serve basis, but i have no idea how early he should arrive! any suggestions? thanks in advance!


6 is fine.. ive been there yesterday.. and evrything goes smooth...


----------



## ankur bhalla

Hi i am Ankur presently I am in australia and my girlfriend is in India..I want to invite her she is working there and earning a handsome salary but she is not having enough cash as she invested in monthly plans for future savings. She met with my family she attended some of my family function like my own sister's wedding and she is having good terms with my family. Now I want to invite her to Australia to visit she will get leave from her employer. But she will get Visa or what will the success rate to get visa. 

Please help me out and suggest me something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Waiting for positive replies


----------



## Aussieboy07

ankur bhalla said:


> Hi i am Ankur presently I am in australia and my girlfriend is in India..I want to invite her she is working there and earning a handsome salary but she is not having enough cash as she invested in monthly plans for future savings. She met with my family she attended some of my family function like my own sister's wedding and she is having good terms with my family. Now I want to invite her to Australia to visit she will get leave from her employer. But she will get Visa or what will the success rate to get visa.
> 
> Please help me out and suggest me something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Waiting for positive replies


Hi Ankur
This thread is really targeted for people coming from the Philippines. Possibly you could start your own thread and other people from India could assist you with local knowledge of success from india


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Ankur
> This thread is really targeted for people coming from the Philippines. Possibly you could start your own thread and other people from India could assist you with local knowledge of success from india


hello sir... is there any news from ur application?


----------



## Aussieboy07

ankur bhalla said:


> Hi i am Ankur presently I am in australia and my girlfriend is in India..I want to invite her she is working there and earning a handsome salary but she is not having enough cash as she invested in monthly plans for future savings. She met with my family she attended some of my family function like my own sister's wedding and she is having good terms with my family. Now I want to invite her to Australia to visit she will get leave from her employer. But she will get Visa or what will the success rate to get visa.
> 
> Please help me out and suggest me something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Waiting for positive replies


Ankur trying doing a private message to this person. Just click on their username and the drop box will come down and then click private message
hndr's India Immigration Family and Spouse Application Timeline
by hndr on March 23, 2012

From: India, Applied: 09 Mar 2012, Applied From: India, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Police Checks: 27 Apr 2012, To: Australia

This is what Hndr's current Family and Spouse Application is looks like.


----------



## Aussieboy07

tinah said:


> hello everyone was wondering if anyone can give me advice. my fiance is from iloilo and planning to fly to manila on monday just for the day to do his CFO seminar. i was wondering what time you all suggest to get there as i want to book his flights. like i said he will be only going there that day, and the cfo seminar is at 2pm... i know it's a first come first serve basis, but i have no idea how early he should arrive! any suggestions? thanks in advance!


Sorry he will need to do at least an overnight, to be guaranteed he will need to line up early especially in Manila. Is Cebu closer as there is also a CFO office there and an overnight stay will be cheaper than manila, if it is just the seminar that he is doing. In Cebu there is also the VIA where he could lodge his application in person the day after he does the seminar


----------



## Babygirl

hello.. just updating my timeline


----------



## ikihajimaru

hey anybody for the sticker on their CFO? I took the seminar about a year ago.. so I just need their stamp if I am leaving the country already..


----------



## Babygirl

just checking my timeline ..


----------



## krysta88

Visa granted!!


----------



## wewen

ikihajimaru said:


> hey anybody for the sticker on their CFO? I took the seminar about a year ago.. so I just need their stamp if I am leaving the country already..


Yes, and itll be stamp on the very first page of ur passport..


----------



## ozjen

guys help.. do i need to include form 1149 to form 1419 for my TV application? i am engaged to my partner but we are not in a de facto relationship because we've been together for 5 months only


----------



## amie27

Hi.. Good News.. 
Got my SPOUSE 309 VISA APPROVED today.. Thank God.. Thanks to everyone in the forum who helped me on all my enquiries.. This is a really great forum.. Very helpful.. 
To all waiting for their VISAs.. Just be a bit patient.. Waiting can really be frustrating but everything's worth the wait.. 
Congratulations as well to all who also got their VISAs approved

Lastly, can't wait for all others who have been waiting nearly 1 yr.. Ill be praying for your VISA application to get approved soon..

THANKS EVERYONE   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pipz1028

amie27 said:


> Hi.. Good News..
> Got my SPOUSE 309 VISA APPROVED today.. Thank God.. Thanks to everyone in the forum who helped me on all my enquiries.. This is a really great forum.. Very helpful..
> To all waiting for their VISAs.. Just be a bit patient.. Waiting can really be frustrating but everything's worth the wait..
> Congratulations as well to all who also got their VISAs approved
> 
> Lastly, can't wait for all others who have been waiting nearly 1 yr.. Ill be praying for your VISA application to get approved soon..
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


WOW amie27...congratulations girl.... God Bless you...


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Hi.. Good News..
> Got my SPOUSE 309 VISA APPROVED today.. Thank God.. Thanks to everyone in the forum who helped me on all my enquiries.. This is a really great forum.. Very helpful..
> To all waiting for their VISAs.. Just be a bit patient.. Waiting can really be frustrating but everything's worth the wait..
> Congratulations as well to all who also got their VISAs approved
> 
> Lastly, can't wait for all others who have been waiting nearly 1 yr.. Ill be praying for your VISA application to get approved soon..
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Amie CONGRATSSSS !!  I can feel that 309 visa approval is coming


----------



## Aussieboy07

amie27 said:


> Hi.. Good News..
> Got my SPOUSE 309 VISA APPROVED today.. Thank God.. Thanks to everyone in the forum who helped me on all my enquiries.. This is a really great forum.. Very helpful..
> To all waiting for their VISAs.. Just be a bit patient.. Waiting can really be frustrating but everything's worth the wait..
> Congratulations as well to all who also got their VISAs approved
> 
> Lastly, can't wait for all others who have been waiting nearly 1 yr.. Ill be praying for your VISA application to get approved soon..
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


congrats Aimee, don't become a stranger now


----------



## Aussieboy07

Babygirl said:


> hello.. just updating my timeline


Well done always pleased to see a new timeline created. So your journey has just begun, currently you are seeing an amazing number of visa approved. it will probably go like this for a couple of weeks before slowing down to a more normal speed of a couple a week


----------



## abc

amie27 said:


> Hi.. Good News..
> Got my SPOUSE 309 VISA APPROVED today.. Thank God.. Thanks to everyone in the forum who helped me on all my enquiries.. This is a really great forum.. Very helpful..
> To all waiting for their VISAs.. Just be a bit patient.. Waiting can really be frustrating but everything's worth the wait..
> Congratulations as well to all who also got their VISAs approved
> 
> Lastly, can't wait for all others who have been waiting nearly 1 yr.. Ill be praying for your VISA application to get approved soon..
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Congrats amie27


----------



## Princessmarz

Congrats, amie27


----------



## Aussieboy07

With al the recent approvals, I thought I would share an old post by wishful (one of our moderators)
Originally Posted by wishful View Post 
? I've learned from the CFO seminar of IOM (Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration) which provides travel assistance to immigrants. One attendee shared that he was able to get additional baggage allowance (from 23 kg to 46 kg) for free


----------



## Aussieboy07

Here is the link, I would be interested to hear if anyone uses it

Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Here is the link, I would be interested to hear if anyone uses it
> 
> Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration


PAL gives 40kgs to OZ for immigrants


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yeah but I can only see airfares for $672 from manila to bris at PAL and that is in August. I am starting to think it may be cheaper to fly air asia and send any baggage over the 20 kilos allowable by one of the couriers suggested in the thread by Danielle Roman called "shipping from the Philippines", someone talks about a 25 kilo box for $80 AUD and you would also not to have pay the extra baggage on the domestic flight as well


----------



## herjack

*Visa granted, spouse 309*

Hi all,

I came to visit her, in Manila, on wednesday, and we got a nice surprise, yesterday, when they called us to meet the courier that brought her grant letter.
Now i can book her flight, to fly home to Perth, with me.
Good luck to every one that is still waiting and I hope that you will all get your good news soon.

Greetings, Herjack.


----------



## Aussieboy07

herjack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I came to visit her, in Manila, on wednesday, and we got a nice surprise, yesterday, when they called us to meet the courier that brought her grant letter.
> Now i can book her flight, to fly home to Perth, with me.
> Good luck to every one that is still waiting and I hope that you will all get your good news soon.
> 
> Greetings, Herjack.


Congrats, hope you both enjoy your new life together


----------



## Aussieboy07

pleased to see they are still approving visas from 2012 still, it gives me hope


----------



## gabzverjon

To all visas granted see you in CFO. I'll be there on Monday.


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy07 said:


> pleased to see they are still approving visas from 2012 still, it gives me hope


You must be waiting the longest time Aussieboy07, do you know why your partners application is taking so long? Most visa are granted in 4-5 months on average.

I'd ring up and find out what the heck is going on!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Romulus
It will probably be grant in the next couple of weeks but no I am not the longest waiting AEdwards who just got granted this week had been waiting since 2 Aril 2012 and there was no hiccups with that application. My application, I had to provide additional documents which added 29 days processing time, my original CO quit and it took a month before another CO was allocated and then there was the capping. I have also previously been through this process with my exwife, so I guess they are having a really good look.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> congrats Aimee, don't become a stranger now


Hey, thanks everyone.. @Aussieboy07, i will still continue sharing bits and pieces of experience here for the benefit of others planning to lodge their app or currently waiting for approval.. amongst all people waiting here.. Im looking forward to your Fiancee's Visa getting approved soon.. You'll be included in my prayers..

I know it wont be long.. Juz keep the faith..
God Bless us all..   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

I also forgot they had a xmas closure


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Here is the link, I would be interested to hear if anyone uses it
> 
> Concession Fares - International Organization for Migration


I tried sending them an email last month but have not recieved any reply.. Wonder how it works..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Babygirl

again, congratulations to all visa grants


----------



## icancurhalo

Hello guys, just want to ask if anyone got asked of the divorce decree of their partner/husband at the CFO! Kasi i am going in CFO CEBU this wednesday and im worried if they're gonna require it and I cant provide it due to the fact that the embassy did not return the original copy I sent to them when I applied for my visa. Hope anyone can help me out! God blesss us all, congratz pala to all the granties ans also may others get approve as well!


----------



## sheila

iduno said:


> Wow you must have got up at 1minute past midnight to get that fare, I tried but all gone...hahaha I'm not a filipina and not used to getting up that early for cheap fares.
> Enjoy business class, I'll be down the back.


Hahaha so funny iduno Actually i've been eyeing PAL flights since i lodged my visa application but i didn't know that PAL is into giving cheap fares/promos, very rarely they do that. That is why i was surprised when i found out of their new destination business class (BC) promo. So I was like drooling the first time i saw it hahaha but it took me a week to decide 
--when i tried to book it thru on line it says "sold out"...so i decided to ring PAL hotline (arvo not so early morning haha) and ask the agent so nicely to find two slots for BC promo any date but ooops i said preferably end of august (so as to give ample time for visa grant hahaha) then voila got so lucky-lucky he found two slots BC promo for me and my kiddo but on a later date-- i deal with it! Hahaha so i think you does not need to be a filipina to get your luck -- it is more like meant-to-be-thingy and gift from up above God is good all the time


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Iduno
I said I was not going to annoy Ethol anymore, but alas I find myself writing yet another email (probably spurred on a bit by Romulus' comment). If this was a movie, I just wish I knew how to get her liquored up so I could get what I want. Yup a visa.
Oh well time for positive thought for tomorrow. I hate the feeling of powerlessness, I have only ever felt it though from government departments.


----------



## iduno

sheila said:


> Hahaha so funny iduno Actually i've been eyeing PAL flights since i lodged my visa application but i didn't know that PAL is into giving cheap fares/promos, very rarely they do that. That is why i was surprised when i found out of their new destination business class (BC) promo. So I was like drooling the first time i saw it hahaha but it took me a week to decide
> --when i tried to book it thru on line it says "sold out"...so i decided to ring PAL hotline (arvo not so early morning haha) and ask the agent so nicely to find two slots for BC promo any date but ooops i said preferably end of august (so as to give ample time for visa grant hahaha) then voila got so lucky-lucky he found two slots BC promo for me and my kiddo but on a later date-- i deal with it! Hahaha so i think you does not need to be a filipina to get your luck -- it is more like meant-to-be-thingy and gift from up above God is good all the time


Oh well enjoy business class and think of me down the back, no leg room and in a middle seat


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Iduno
> I said I was not going to annoy Ethol anymore, but alas I find myself writing yet another email (probably spurred on a bit by Romulus' comment). If this was a movie, I just wish I knew how to get her liquored up so I could get what I want. Yup a visa.
> Oh well time for positive thought for tomorrow. I hate the feeling of powerlessness, I have only ever felt it though from government departments.


I hope you strated the email : Dear Ethol Computor


----------



## abc

iduno said:


> I hope you strated the email : Dear Ethol Computor


Hahaha ))


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Iduno
> I said I was not going to annoy Ethol anymore, but alas I find myself writing yet another email (probably spurred on a bit by Romulus' comment). If this was a movie, I just wish I knew how to get her liquored up so I could get what I want. Yup a visa.
> Oh well time for positive thought for tomorrow. I hate the feeling of powerlessness, I have only ever felt it though from government departments.


I know it's a bit frustrating of waiting so long but keep holding aussieboy07


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi everyone, for those who have their visa approvals, congratulations! Just a question about CFO thing: Has anyone were asked to present original docs in getting a emigrant sticker? Anyone would want to share what are the documents were asked from you to get a sticker? Do they accept just photocopies or they require originals? I already done the seminar and just incase visa will be issued tomorrow i want to go to cfo for the sticker. Its my husband's birthday on the 9th july, it would be a wonderful to hear a good news from embassy. Btw, i mentioned it in my last email about my hubby's bday last thurs then fri embassy contacted me about 10am to tell that i need to submit HU form. Yesterday i got a follow up email from co to submit the form. So i resend it. Hope tomorrow is another start of the avalance of visa approvals!!!


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Iduno
> I said I was not going to annoy Ethol anymore, but alas I find myself writing yet another email (probably spurred on a bit by Romulus' comment). If this was a movie, I just wish I knew how to get her liquored up so I could get what I want. Yup a visa.
> Oh well time for positive thought for tomorrow. I hate the feeling of powerlessness, I have only ever felt it though from government departments.


you really have heaps of patience @Aussieboy07, and I admire you for that..
I remember, during the first week of July when there was an avalanche of visa's being approved.. I thought immi has forgotten all about me.. started sending them an email enquiring about the status of my application and didn't receive any reply.. total of 4 emails we sent them, hubby sent an email last week of june but immi didn't reply.. so I sent another one.. then another one but didn't hear any respond.. and on my 3rd email, I almost begged them to please reply on my email regarding the status of my application bec I was starting to get paranoid wondering why I haven't received any updates.. worried there might be a problem somewhere on my application or medical but eventually, when they finally replied, it was already a visa grant letter they sent me

I think Romulus was right that you enquire whats taking immi that long to decide ur application although I know you've been through it all..

it wouldn't hurt to know any updates


----------



## Princessmarz

Youre right amie, since monday jul 1st i noticed that all the posts here are about their visas getting approved i was happy at first... got excited that my turn will come but thursday came nothing, so i sent an email to embassy, tho my husband kept telling me to wait till friday. Feeling paranoid too as i have not heard from them since 3rd of May thought my application might overlooked or whatever, i sent it on both of their email address mentioning my husband's celebrating his birthday... It was a success i got a phone call from embassy advising me to complete the HU form. Amie, if u dont mind can u answer my queries regarding cfo sticker, done the seminar last year and i wonder if they require original documents during registration? Thanks heaps sistah


----------



## superfly

hello!

sorry to break the happy convo. just want to ask what page can i see convo about Medicals? I finally got immi's request. And im planning to do it here cause Medibank is so expensive in syd. 

I got so many questions in my head right now. The location is confusing me cause i know it's St. Lukes but I saw Medical Radiologist add: Bocobo St. Ermita Manila.

Also, if need to sign something online before goin to the hosp? 
Also is it really 4K? no +++?

Thanks!


----------



## Princessmarz

superfly said:


> hello!
> 
> sorry to break the happy convo. just want to ask what page can i see convo about Medicals? I finally got immi's request. And im planning to do it here cause Medibank is so expensive in syd.
> 
> I got so many questions in my head right now. The location is confusing me cause i know it's St. Lukes but I saw Medical Radiologist add: Bocobo St. Ermita Manila.
> 
> Also, if need to sign something online before goin to the hosp?
> Also is it really 4K? no +++?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, there is also an accredited clinic in makati its located at salcedo street near makati medical. I had my medical at Nationwide health systems. Here is the address:

Nationwide Health Systems Inc.

MAKATI, METRO MANILA:

2nd Floor Annex, Zeta II Bldg
191 Salcedo Street, Legaspi Village
Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines
Telephone: (632) 750-5548 or 810-0785 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Youre right amie, since monday jul 1st i noticed that all the posts here are about their visas getting approved i was happy at first... got excited that my turn will come but thursday came nothing, so i sent an email to embassy, tho my husband kept telling me to wait till friday. Feeling paranoid too as i have not heard from them since 3rd of May thought my application might overlooked or whatever, i sent it on both of their email address mentioning my husband's celebrating his birthday... It was a success i got a phone call from embassy advising me to complete the HU form. Amie, if u dont mind can u answer my queries regarding cfo sticker, done the seminar last year and i wonder if they require original documents during registration? Thanks heaps sistah


When i attended the seminar last January as part of the requirement for my passport renewal, since i haven't lodged the application/dont hav a visa yet, i was told that once i hav the visa approved, all I have to do is bring the Visa Grant Letter w/ me together with the CFO Certificate, then they would just attached the CFO sticker/label on my passport without any additional fee.

Im just not sure about the part of just bringing photocopies though.. We were told that if we lose our CFO Cert, would need to pay another 400php for the replacement of the CFO Certificate.. I suggest you ring em up directly just to be sure..   

Here's a contact info i got from CFO Website:

Copyright © 2013 Commission on Filipinos Overseas.
Citigold Center, 1345 Pres. Quirino Avenue corner Osmeña Highway (South Superhighway) Manila, Philippines 1007
Telephone: (+632) 552-4700, Email: [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Youre right amie, since monday jul 1st i noticed that all the posts here are about their visas getting approved i was happy at first... got excited that my turn will come but thursday came nothing, so i sent an email to embassy, tho my husband kept telling me to wait till friday. Feeling paranoid too as i have not heard from them since 3rd of May thought my application might overlooked or whatever, i sent it on both of their email address mentioning my husband's celebrating his birthday... It was a success i got a phone call from embassy advising me to complete the HU form. Amie, if u dont mind can u answer my queries regarding cfo sticker, done the seminar last year and i wonder if they require original documents during registration? Thanks heaps sistah


Mind if i ask... What's an HU Form? Why they need that? Just curious.. Lolzz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Princessmarz

amie27 said:


> Mind if i ask... What's an HU Form? Why they need that? Just curious.. Lolzz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks amie. HU is health undertaking form 815. I had a history of primary complex or ptb when i was 17 so i got lung scarred, everytime i will do xray it always appear. I declared it when i had my medical because i know the result will always be like i have spot on my lungs. One of here told me i should not worry about it cuz its already healed, yeah i had treatment when i was 17 yo for 6 months. Thanks to iduno cuz he said it is just a requirement of the Aus govt that once in australia i need to contact the health service for check up or whatever. I appreciate that australia is concerned for a person like me that they want their citizen stay healthy and tb free. Sadly i had i bad experience here when i was applying in one of the airlines ticketing office here in manila, the doctor who held my medical told me that it can occur so they turned down my application 

So happy i met my aussie husband, who always believe in me and care for me. After that health problem, my self esteem was very low. But i tried, i work abroad and met my husband. Happy ever after


----------



## wewen

superfly said:


> hello!
> 
> sorry to break the happy convo. just want to ask what page can i see convo about Medicals? I finally got immi's request. And im planning to do it here cause Medibank is so expensive in syd.
> 
> I got so many questions in my head right now. The location is confusing me cause i know it's St. Lukes but I saw Medical Radiologist add: Bocobo St. Ermita Manila.
> 
> Also, if need to sign something online before goin to the hosp?
> Also is it really 4K? no +++?
> 
> Thanks!


I did mine in Makati, Salcedo st. Zeta bldg.and cost 4,250.


----------



## tinah

hey guys! happy to say i have finally booked flights for my lovely fiance to come home to me this wednesday! yay. just so anyone planning to get their CFO in the coming weeks knows, my fiance went this morning at 5am and was 11th in line so make sure you go very early so you don't miss out! anyways we booked our flights through royal brunei airlines, they were pretty much the only airline that had decently priced flights left at this stage so close to when we wanted him back. anyways what a great end to a stressful day! for all of those still awaiting their visas, all i can say is good luck!


----------



## iduno

tinah said:


> hey guys! happy to say i have finally booked flights for my lovely fiance to come home to me this wednesday! yay. just so anyone planning to get their CFO in the coming weeks knows, my fiance went this morning at 5am and was 11th in line so make sure you go very early so you don't miss out! anyways we booked our flights through royal brunei airlines, they were pretty much the only airline that had decently priced flights left at this stage so close to when we wanted him back. anyways what a great end to a stressful day! for all of those still awaiting their visas, all i can say is good luck!


Was that 11th in line for the Australian seminar or just 11th in line for all country seminars


----------



## tinah

superfly said:


> hello!
> 
> sorry to break the happy convo. just want to ask what page can i see convo about Medicals? I finally got immi's request. And im planning to do it here cause Medibank is so expensive in syd.
> 
> I got so many questions in my head right now. The location is confusing me cause i know it's St. Lukes but I saw Medical Radiologist add: Bocobo St. Ermita Manila.
> 
> Also, if need to sign something online before goin to the hosp?
> Also is it really 4K? no +++?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey superfly!

My partner went to st lukes. I believe it's in ermita. Just wanted to say be prepared to perhaps pay extra. My partner was told 4k and that's all he took with him. When he got there, he had to have additional tests and it ended up costing a lot more. I had to western union him the money last minute. Very stressful!


----------



## tinah

iduno said:


> Was that 11th in line for the Australian seminar or just 11th in line for all country seminars


11th in line for Australia. I guess it must be getting busy with all the approvals.


----------



## iduno

tinah said:


> 11th in line for Australia. I guess it must be getting busy with all the approvals.


Thanks tina,now all I have to work out is how to get my wife out of bed in time to get there by 5AM


----------



## whower

tinah said:


> 11th in line for Australia. I guess it must be getting busy with all the approvals.


It must feel so good....

Can you tell me if this was at Manila or Cebu


----------



## Princessmarz

*Scanned docs not readable *

Got a phone call from the embassy just to tell that the scanned documents that i sent were not readable. So I cut the scanned documents, paste it on word document then sent as they say. Hopefully no more problems sigh


----------



## Aussieboy07

iduno said:


> I hope you strated the email : Dear Ethol Computor


Thanks, ABC, Iduno and Aimee will remember next time to address it as above. Woops did I say next time (just call me Aimee haha). Last week was a tough week with limited communication available to my fiancée and I.

Contact restored last night though it is very limited, I have to call the house up the road who run and get her aahhh not very convenient. I just saw a tv show about (foreign) people paying to marry Australians so they could apply for the visa 309. Crikey there is not enough money in the world that would make me want to go through that, just crazy stuff.

Aimee maybe I should remind them that my fiancée's b/day is in a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Princessmarz said:


> Got a phone call from the embassy just to tell that the scanned documents that i sent were not readable. So I cut the scanned documents, paste it on word document then sent as they say. Hopefully no more problems sigh


If that fails is it possible to fax them (I don't know the answer, it is just an idea)


----------



## Jackjack

I posted a thread about inerview but looks like I will probably get a response here..lol.

My Fiance' is having her interview in manila on the 10th july. What does this mean? She hasnt had a medical yet? is that normal? She was here in Aus on a 3 months tourist visa.
Just wondering what peoples time line is after the interview.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Jack
First not everyone gets an interview actually, out of those just approved I don't know of one that had an interview (or maybe 1 had).
Second, interviews are done to clarify/confirm information that you have provided or if the embassy has doubt on the validity of your application they will want to interview to question information provided.
I was always of the belief that the interview was the last part of the process so am surprised that the medical is not done (maybe someone else can clarify)


----------



## Jackjack

Thanks for reply,

We submitted application on Jan 29th and have had no issues with Case officer. So is more normal for no interview? hmmm this seems strange I thought everyone was required to have an interview for fiance visa...


----------



## Princessmarz

Aussieboy07 said:


> If that fails is it possible to fax them (I don't know the answer, it is just an idea)


Hi Aussieboy07, i was told to scanned the form 815 and send them via email only. I resized the docs thought maybe it must be too big then end up still not readable. The problem is the scanned documents were in .jpg and they only want file in .pdf, .jpeg or .doc...

Seriously Aussieboy, when we applied in 2009 for a tourist visa we indicated in the application form that we wanted to be together on his birthday. And my tourist visa was granted in less than a week. When i emailed them thursday i mentioned about my husband's bday and luckily it worked they contacted me Friday to sent this form 815. My husband never emailed them only me hehehe...


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Hi Aussieboy07, i was told to scanned the form 815 and send them via email only. I resized the docs thought maybe it must be too big then end up still not readable. The problem is the scanned documents were in .jpg and they only want file in .pdf, .jpeg or .doc...
> 
> Seriously Aussieboy, when we applied in 2009 for a tourist visa we indicated in the application form that we wanted to be together on his birthday. And my tourist visa was granted in less than a week. When i emailed them thursday i mentioned about my husband's bday and luckily it worked they contacted me Friday to sent this form 815. My husband never emailed them only me hehehe...


Open form 815,print and fill in, scan and save as pdf and then attach to your email.
Or open 815, type the information onto the form, save as pdf and then attach to the email.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Jackjack said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> We submitted application on Jan 29th and have had no issues with Case officer. So is more normal for no interview? hmmm this seems strange I thought everyone was required to have an interview for fiance visa...


Correct Jack no interview is very common. See in bold below extract from a letter from our Case Officer. The emphasis is on IF FURTHER CLARIFICATION. (not yelling just highlighting the meaning)

Face-to-face interview may not be required for some partner visa applicants depending on the results of the document checks (3-4 weeks) and the documents provided to support the application. *If further clarification is needed*, the undersigned case officer will book an interview appointment or may conduct the interview by phone


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> Open form 815,print and fill in, scan and save as pdf and then attach to your email.
> Or open 815, type the information onto the form, save as pdf and then attach to the email.


Thanks iduno and Aussieboy, as directed i should sign the health undertaking, so i needed to print out the form first, fill out, signed it, scan, then send it to them. Aussieboy's suggestion is more convenient but the lady instructed me to just scan it. When she first called me she asked me where i was, as i live in the Province about 2 and half hours to get to manila and another 20 minutes to VIA center so she said just send the doc via email. Thanks to you guys.


----------



## Aussieboy07

No Problems, much easier than eating 16 day old balut. Sorry I am not that brave LOL

for the moderators benefit
(A balut or balot is a developing duck embryo that is boiled alive and eaten in the shell. It is commonly sold as street food in the Philippines.)


----------



## Princessmarz

Aussieboy07 said:


> No Problems, much easier than eating 16 day old balut. Sorry I am not that brave LOL
> 
> for the moderators benefit
> (A balut or balot is a developing duck embryo that is boiled alive and eaten in the shell. It is commonly sold as street food in the Philippines.)


Hahaha i know... I do understand that, my Asawa never tried or wanted it eventhough i explained to him how to eat it. There are some more Philippine favorites that he didnt like though, "tuyo" dried fish that my mum cook in the morning... Lol


----------



## tinah

whower said:


> It must feel so good....
> 
> Can you tell me if this was at Manila or Cebu


Hey! It was in manila


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks Aussieboy. I learned something today.  I used to hang out with some very good friends of mine who were Filipina... I have to say, some of the food they used to cook is delicious! I miss them. Their cooking skills are only one of the reasons.


----------



## amie27

Jackjack said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> We submitted application on Jan 29th and have had no issues with Case officer. So is more normal for no interview? hmmm this seems strange I thought everyone was required to have an interview for fiance visa...


Hi Jackjack,
That's very unusual not to recieve a medical request right after u lodged the application bec usually, after lodging the application, you shouldve recieve an acknowledgement email of your application and attached would be request for NSO and Medical requedt, a HAP ID you could provide the accredited clinic. You should ring up the embassy and enquire about the medical part.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Romulus

Great news. Fiance just got confirmation from her CO that when she arrives back in Philippines she is to email her CO and Visa notification will be send within 2 weeks. Excellent, as that means she'll be back in Perth again before my birthday at the end of August


----------



## Princessmarz

Congratulations, Romulus


----------



## amie27

Flights already booked 16-Aug.. For 3 adults, 1 kid.. 2k via Malaysian Air.. Have to start getting CFO for my 2 teenagers, luggages and stuff.. Lolzz.. 
Pretty good deal for an airfare.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes Aimee
Malaysian air (at least if is full service) will be the way we go as well as none of the LCC come to Brisbane, so for convenience and comfort. Let me know how your flight goes


----------



## Aussieboy07

Princessmarz said:


> Hahaha i know... I do understand that, my Asawa never tried or wanted it eventhough i explained to him how to eat it. There are some more Philippine favorites that he didnt like though, "tuyo" dried fish that my mum cook in the morning... Lol


Hi Princessmarz

LOL, I only have 1 rule and that is no cooking of dried fish in the house. I have experienced this here in Australia and the smell took over 3 weeks to leave our house. Yuk never again, your Asawa is smart guy haha Something that smells that bad should not go in your mouth. On the other hand I could eat pansit all day long


----------



## Babygirl

hello.. booked my flight for 4th of August  hmmmm may i just asked from anyone here who already have attended the CFO seminar,,, aside from the the 2 valid IDs, visa and passport that we are required to bring, what other documents did they ask you during the whole process?? thanks


----------



## sugarstoned

Babygirl said:


> hello.. booked my flight for 4th of August  hmmmm may i just asked from anyone here who already have attended the CFO seminar,,, aside from the the 2 valid IDs, visa and passport that we are required to bring, what other documents did they ask you during the whole process?? thanks


Hi there!

If I remember correctly, I also brought with me pictures of the wedding and our wedding cert. please note I took the seminar like 2 years ago so best to check their website or call the CFO office in your area. Good luck!


----------



## dunan

Baby girl ive posted this CFO link many times...It may be American but its exactly the same for all foreign nationals....Tells you everything you need to bring n do...

US Visa Specialists


----------



## iduno

Does the CFO office keep the original Visa grant notice.
Reason I ask is that one of the documents that Medicare want so that you can get a Medicare card is the original visa grant notice.


----------



## dunan

well Iduno..if they did then there would be a lot of Filipinas without medicare...smile...


----------



## sugarstoned

iduno said:


> Does the CFO office keep the original Visa grant notice.
> Reason I ask is that one of the documents that Medicare want so that you can get a Medicare card is the original visa grant notice.


Only a photocopy of the grant.


----------



## iduno

Thanks dun an and sugarstoned,Just checking!!!

Bit of info: My wife works for the Philippine Police and when she resigned she had to get the resignation letter and forms notarised, jesus another 400 pesos hahaha.
And then she had to get a clearance from some ombudsman saying that she is not wanted by the police or some BS like that and thats another 400 pesos thank you.......
What do you do, just go with the flow and keep paying. ha ha ha


----------



## dunan

so she missed out on the new sexy uniform, glock pistol and 2,500 monthly allowance...pity lol or does she just work behind a desk....just gotta keep paying to fund the new look...


----------



## sugarstoned

iduno said:


> Thanks dun an and sugarstoned,Just checking!!!
> 
> Bit of info: My wife works for the Philippine Police and when she resigned she had to get the resignation letter and forms notarised, jesus another 400 pesos hahaha.
> And then she had to get a clearance from some ombudsman saying that she is not wanted by the police or some BS like that and thats another 400 pesos thank you.......
> What do you do, just go with the flow and keep paying. ha ha ha


That's the one thing I didnt miss about the Philippines lol


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> so she missed out on the new sexy uniform, glock pistol and 2,500 monthly allowance...pity lol or does she just work behind a desk....just gotta keep paying to fund the new look...


She is a desk jockey but got the new uniform...no mention of the allowance , I'll ask were it is haha no glock though..pity would have liked to have one.


----------



## iduno

sugarstoned said:


> That's the one thing I didnt miss about the Philippines lol


Bet you miss the awful smelly dried fish though...yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## JEdwards

whower said:


> We had our PMV Granted today. We are so happpppppy. Thanks be to God


Congratulations! And yes God is good.


----------



## JEdwards

AJD82 said:


> I applied last month for 820/801 and I didn't get any emails nor acknowledgement letter which was supposed to be sent within 7 days once my documents receive, I had to call to follow up if my application has been received. Two weeks and a half later, I got my documents back with the Grant Letter Notice. I'm sure yours will be a great news too. I have received lots of emails and msgs that their visa have been just granted. I think they haven't stop granting visa's started July 1st.


Hi AJD,

Congrats thats pretty quick!
Where did you lodge your 820/801?


----------



## JEdwards

Babygirl said:


> I couldn't contain my happiness!  an hour ago i was contemplating on whether i should email the immi or not to follow up my application.. And just about 30mins ago, i received an email from my case officer that my documents will be returned to me via courier and included in the email also is my visa grant letter!! Finally!! My wait and anxiousness is over! I can't believe it would be this quick!! Im so thankful!! Thank you to everyone!! Indeed, yours will come soon!!!    To God be the Glory! God bless everyone!!


Congrats Babygirl!


----------



## JEdwards

Princessmarz said:


> Congratulations to new visa grants. Everyone, i sent an email yesterday to follow my application and just few minutes ago i got a call from australian embassy but to say to fill out a health undertaking form. She said my medical was cleared and need to send that form so she could finalized my visa. Anyone had the same experience? I had health issues before but i declared it during my medical test. How long would it take to finalized it? Or does it take months to be finalized?


Hi Princessmarz,
I do have the same case with health undertaking 4 days later I got a call for interview then saying visa is ready. On the next day visa grant emailed to me.

Goodluck to you!


----------



## JEdwards

dunan said:


> Fly the normal procedure if you lodged in the philippines thru a VIA centre is that the embassy will send you an acknowledgement letter within a few days depending on when the courier delivers it...could be a week...but when you get this email it would tell you where to get your medicals done (2 choices) plus a request to get NSO to send the additional documents directly to embassy. (Again 2 choices n payment to be made to bank of their choice) So you lodged on the 26th June.....that's 10 days more or less....
> 
> RE..Tourist visa ???? how come they allow people in without a medical..what if that tourist has TB....surely this is a contradiction to the fact that TB is one of the major reasons that hold up visa medicals when applying for a PMV/Spousal visa!!!! doesn't make sense...just putting my 2 cents in..


I agree with you we had a big arguments to that to the authorities.....I aplied pmv then later tourist. But tourist refuse reason medical issue. It really contradicts many issues or policy.


----------



## JEdwards

Congratulations to all who got their visa. God bless wish everyone a happy life in Oz.
A week now here in Oz...busy week getting me in the system. Registered in Global Healtn, got medicare, join accounts with hubby etc.

Goodluck to all who are waiting!


----------



## sar_g

Hi Guys,

What are the things that shouldn't be taken to OZ from Phils.? Yes of course not dried fish..food,fruits i'm aware of that,i'd watched "Border Security"..what about vitamins,nutritional supplements?are they going to check those?
any idea guys?


----------



## Aussieboy07

The vitamins should be fine as long as they are in a labeled bottle which is preferably still sealed. Though if it asks on the declaration form make sure you declare it. Though you do know that Australia sells vitamins too


----------



## amie27

Just want to know about checking-in on our departure date, I walkthrough my husband online to book our flights (coz that's how i teach him how to go about stuff online) and just want to ask, do i still need to provide copy of CC used and his ID when we purchased our tickets?

Anyone with same experience?
Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Just want to know about checking-in on our departure date, I walkthrough my husband online to book our flights (coz that's how i teach him how to go about stuff online) and just want to ask, do i still need to provide copy of CC used and his ID when we purchased our tickets?
> 
> Anyone with same experience?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi amie,
My wife keeps a photo copy of my credit card with here when ever she travels, some airlines state that you have to have a copy of the CC when you check in if the ticket was paid for with someone else's CC.
My wife has never been asked to show the photo copy of my CC.


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> Hi amie,
> My wife keeps a photo copy of my credit card with here when ever she travels, some airlines state that you have to have a copy of the CC when you check in if the ticket was paid for with someone else's CC.
> My wife has never been asked to show the photo copy of my CC.


Thanks @iduno. That's a good idea, better to be ready.. Bec i was going through the confirmation email of our itinerary:

Thank you for choosing Malaysia Airlines.

Important notice for security reasons, the following are required upon check-in or ticket issuance. Failure to produce these documents may result in denied boarding:

Photocopy or actual credit/debit card used for the online purchase(s).
Photocopy or original photo ID of the credit/debit cardholder.
Please note that boarding gate will be closed 20 minutes prior to departure.
Note: Meal will be served on flights where the flying time is more than 60min.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Babygirl

amie27 said:


> Thanks @iduno. That's a good idea, better to be ready.. Bec i was going through the confirmation email of our itinerary:
> 
> Thank you for choosing Malaysia Airlines.
> 
> Important notice for security reasons, the following are required upon check-in or ticket issuance. Failure to produce these documents may result in denied boarding:
> 
> Photocopy or actual credit/debit card used for the online purchase(s).
> Photocopy or original photo ID of the credit/debit cardholder.
> Please note that boarding gate will be closed 20 minutes prior to departure.
> Note: Meal will be served on flights where the flying time is more than 60min.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


hello.. yes, i've talked to the customer service agent and he said i have to present a clear photocopy or scanned copies of the CC and ID/passport of the CC owner during the check-in process..


----------



## wishful

For your reference guys, especially for those leaving to Australia for the first time.

Incoming Passenger Card



http://www.immi.gov.au/managing-aus...l/passenger-cards/_pdf/english-ipc-sample.pdf


----------



## janinerika

Hello everyone, my hubby is applying for 309 visa... he already did his medical.. does he still need to attend the seminar thingy? I’m just curious.


----------



## jayralvarez

janinerika said:


> Hello everyone, my hubby is applying for 309 visa... he already did his medical.. does he still need to attend the seminar thingy? I'm just curious.


Hi! Yes, it's a requirement before he can leave the country.


----------



## sar_g

wishful said:


> For your reference guys, especially for those leaving to Australia for the first time.
> 
> Incoming Passenger Card
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/managing-aus...l/passenger-cards/_pdf/english-ipc-sample.pdf


Thank you wishful and aussieboy,you've been always helpful..thanks for the info..


----------



## janinerika

jayralvarez said:


> Hi! Yes, it's a requirement before he can leave the country.


Thank you. when can he do the seminar? is it after the visa has been granted?


----------



## jayralvarez

janinerika said:


> Thank you. when can he do the seminar? is it after the visa has been granted?


I've learned/read from other applicants here that he can do the seminar beforehand while waiting for his Visa. In my case, I was not allowed to attend the seminar, the last time I went to CFO Cebu. They required me a copy of my Visa which I don't have that day, until now. So, I would just go back to CFO and attend the seminar when I already have my Visa on my hand (and slap it on their face). Just joking on the slapping.


----------



## dunan

You can do your CFO before getting your visa.....I did mine at Cebu and no issues at all.


----------



## janinerika

jayralvarez said:


> I've learned/read from other applicants here that he can do the seminar beforehand while waiting for his Visa. In my case, I was not allowed to attend the seminar, the last time I went to CFO Cebu. They required me a copy of my Visa which I don't have that day, until now. So, I would just go back to CFO and attend the seminar when I already have my Visa on my hand (and slap it on their face). Just joking on the slapping.


haha. alright. thanks for the advice. we might as well wait for the visa to arrive because we're also planning to have the seminar in Cebu.


----------



## janinerika

dunan said:


> You can do your CFO before getting your visa.....I did mine at Cebu and no issues at all.


oh really? they didn't ask for the visa? but do you have to return there for the CFO sticker once your visa is granted?


----------



## dunan

Got the CFO certificate straight after seminar, but have to return when visa granted to get the sticker attached to passport..


----------



## wewen

wishful said:


> For your reference guys, especially for those leaving to Australia for the first time.
> 
> Incoming Passenger Card
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/managing-aus...l/passenger-cards/_pdf/english-ipc-sample.pdf


Hi there... is that required to travel Aus? And where to get those forms? thanks


----------



## wishful

janinerika said:


> Hello everyone, my hubby is applying for 309 visa... he already did his medical.. does he still need to attend the seminar thingy? I'm just curious.


Hi janinerika, I believe your husband only need to undertake the Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar (PDOS) (vs Guidance and Counseling Sessions) since you're still a Filipino citizen on a PR visa. PDOS sessions are shorter and have more slots (60) compared to Guidance and Counseling Sessions which only have 15 slots.


----------



## iduno

wewen said:


> Hi there... is that required to travel Aus? And where to get those forms? thanks


They have the forms on the aircraft and they will give to you before you land in australia, take a pen with you to fill in.


----------



## wishful

wewen said:


> Hi there... is that required to travel Aus? And where to get those forms? thanks


Hi wewen, this is given by flight attendants an hour or two before your plane lands and you're required to fill it up and presented to immigration together with your passport.


----------



## amie27

Hi, 

Anyone who has experience booking via Onetravel.com?

My husband booked a flight through them last saturday and today, theres another charge of $1586 on his card and we cant find any number in australia to ring them and enquire about that other charge? Any same experience?

If anyone has a number to contact onetravel in australia, pls let me know

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

I think Iduno uses them, try sending him PM, found this

Booking Related Inquiries[x] Close

Available 24/7 customer services.

1-800-425-4567

1-702-650-5405
or Credit Card Inquiries[x] Close

If you have been informed that your credit card is declined

please call

1-866-927-0174 
or at

1-212-634-4163 
press 1
or OneTravel Toll Free Customer Care 1-800-425-4567


----------



## Aussieboy07

If your hubby suspects the money has been taking fraudulently he should contact his credit card provider now


----------



## Aussieboy07

You have just scared me back into using the flight centre (travel agent in Australia)
good luck Aimee


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> If your hubby suspects the money has been taking fraudulently he should contact his credit card provider now


He already did, and they cancelled the old and will issue him a new card. But upon investigating, when he rang up the bank, he was told the charges was from malaysian air and when he rang up malaysian air, was advised to call the agency (onetravel.com) and all they have were US numbers.. Anyway, when i asked hubby to check his statement again bec there should be something that would say what the charges are for, and thats when he told me it says "Authorization" and found this on the web:

Q. I've been charged more than what was quoted.
Confirm with your bank whether the charges in question have posted or are pending to your account. At the time of reservation a "pending charge" is placed on your account for the full amount. The bank/credit card company then puts a "hold" on that dollar amount, until the transaction either posts or is cleared. With a successful transaction, the charge will typically post to the account within 2-3 business days, at that time the money will be deducted from your account, and the "hold" will be released. At times the "pending hold" can show on your account after the charge has posted. Please allow time for the "pending hold" to return to your available credit. This is dependent on your banking institutions policies.

- i've worked with expedia.com before and i told him its just an auth amount that would be credited bck to his account in 24-48hrs..
-geezz, was really a bit stressed today.. But at least its alright now.. We just have to wait 24-48hrs for that authorization removed, should be bck on his account... Lolz.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> You have just scared me back into using the flight centre (travel agent in Australia)
> good luck Aimee


Thats what hubby said, shouldve just booked directly w/ the airlines at least they have a contact number in AU, or flight center..

anyway.. I was looking at applying for a job with flight center coz i have training on diff airline booking and ticketing tools.. Lolz..

LESSON LEARNED:

Better to use prepaid card in purchases online (which is what i usually do) at least they wont be able to charge or hold amount more than what you were quoted.. Lolz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

Hey @Aussieboy07, how is it going with your interaction with "Ethol"? Any updates on your fiancees application? Really cant wait for you to update ur timeline.. How r you?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wewen

Iduno and wishful... thanks so much guys for the information..


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who has experience booking via Onetravel.com?
> 
> My husband booked a flight through them last saturday and today, theres another charge of $1586 on his card and we cant find any number in australia to ring them and enquire about that other charge? Any same experience?
> 
> If anyone has a number to contact onetravel in australia, pls let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi amie,
I have used them lots and never had a problem.
Go to there web site, down the bottom you will see "quick links" from there it shows all the different email and phone contacts .


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> Hi amie,
> I have used them lots and never had a problem.
> Go to there web site, down the bottom you will see "quick links" from there it shows all the different email and phone contacts .


Hi iduno,
Thanks, yes i did click on the quicklinks and i never found any numbers to contact in AU.. All were US numbers..
Anyway, have u had any experience regarding the Authorization amount? i hope i was right about that "Auth Amount" and hopefully hubby gets his money back to his account.. Or else, we really dont know how to contact them.. Tried chat but took long that session expires.. Tried sending them an email, hopefully we get a reply by tomorrow.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Babygirl

*Visa grant notice*

I've noticet that my visa grant letter contains only one signature from my CO and it's on the 2nd page.. Is this the case for everyone? Im worried because on the 3rd page, contains my CO name but no signature... Please??


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Hi iduno,
> Thanks, yes i did click on the quicklinks and i never found any numbers to contact in AU.. All were US numbers..
> Anyway, have u had any experience regarding the Authorization amount? i hope i was right about that "Auth Amount" and hopefully hubby gets his money back to his account.. Or else, we really dont know how to contact them.. Tried chat but took long that session expires.. Tried sending them an email, hopefully we get a reply by tomorrow..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


On my CC there is a charge in US$ and the next line it shows the charge in A$
The US$ charge is not in the debit column only the A$ charge.
They do not have an Australian phone number. 
Did you receive an email from them confirming your booking and your eticket
?


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> On my CC there is a charge in US$ and the next line it shows the charge in A$
> The US$ charge is not in the debit column only the A$ charge.
> They do not have an Australian phone number.
> Did you receive an email from them confirming your booking and your eticket
> ?


Yup, flights were all confirmed.. It's just an Auth amount or a hold on the amount on his card.. Should get it back in 24-48hrs
- I only have one worry.. Since my hubby cancelled his card bec he thought someone hacked his account and made another purchase.. Do I still have to present the photocopy of his cc used in purchasing flight when we check-in on our departure date? (Bec he is not one of the travellers)

Does ur fiancee/wife experienced taking malaysian air and did they ask for these docs at the airport?

Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## iduno

amie27 said:


> Yup, flights were all confirmed.. It's just an Auth amount or a hold on the amount on his card.. Should get it back in 24-48hrs
> - I only have one worry.. Since my hubby cancelled his card bec he thought someone hacked his account and made another purchase.. Do I still have to present the photocopy of his cc used in purchasing flight when we check-in on our departure date? (Bec he is not one of the travellers)
> 
> Does ur fiancee/wife experienced taking malaysian air and did they ask for these docs at the airport?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My wife has never used Malaysian Airlines, lots of others and never been asked to show a copy of my CC at checkin.
She always has a copy of my credit card and my drivers licence, just in case.


----------



## bokie

hi i am new in this forum, i was also asked if i have form 80 when i submitted my application subclass 309, of course i didn't have it, but i decided to fill up the form 80 and submitted it through AIR 21 i did not wait for my case officer to ask me...if i were you, you submit form 80 to avoid delays...good luck to all of us waiting...


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Form 80 is often a debatable item as it is only a requirement to submit if requested by the embassy. Pros are you are submitting it before being requested so it may save time Cons everything you submit the embassy will check which may also take time.

Personally I say don't submit and am curious to see out of those recently approved visas, how many people were actually asked for it or submitted in prevention of being asked for it

Though if you must submit, please find a guide at this forum on Form 80 Guides and Information


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well I wonder if we have already returned to Friday visa lotto as it seems to have dried up a bit this week. If your new and wondering what I am talking about, we noted over a period of time that Friday seems to be the day that many visa are granted on.


----------



## amie27

Babygirl said:


> I've noticet that my visa grant letter contains only one signature from my CO and it's on the 2nd page.. Is this the case for everyone? Im worried because on the 3rd page, contains my CO name but no signature... Please??


Hi baby girl,
Hey, dont stress out about it.. Although mine have two signatures, the fact that the first was signed and your visa is associated with your passport. You can actually check ur visa online via VEVO to check restrictions or whatever..
Try to log in and see, and if u can view ur visa details online, then you shouldnt have to worry about it.. Chill girl... Lolzz..

Also for the benefit of others who already got their visas approved and wants to know their visa informations/restrictions especially those on tourists PMV spouse etc

Check out this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/vevo.htm

Choose enter as visa holder

Reference Type: Visa grant number

Fill in the infos needed them submit..
If ur visa is showing there, then you have nothing to worry about.. Lolz[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

iduno said:


> My wife has never used Malaysian Airlines, lots of others and never been asked to show a copy of my CC at checkin.
> She always has a copy of my credit card and my drivers licence, just in case.


@iduno, @Aussieboy07
Hubby checked his account and got the money back on his account.. Lolz, juz got paranoid yesterday bec when he checked his balance, its missing some money, not same amount as we paid the tickets but still, its $$$$$$.. Lolz..
And last thing we were doing is send off copy/picture of his cc via email to me so i can print it out bec when he rang up malaysian air he was told i would need it for verification purposes... Thinking his email was hacked 5mins after he sent it to me.. Lolz i havent even gone through my email yet as we were chatting.. I actually got upset at first bec geez, there's only two of us who checks both our emails but i understand, bec he's really not an internet savvy like i am and he is not comfortable doing things online and just being cautious. Weve already deleted the email.

So, i told him next time to just use his prepaid VISA Card we got from AU Post that way he wouldnt have to worry about hold amounts and excess charges. Better yet to just let me take care of doing stuff online.. Lolz 
  

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Well I wonder if we have already returned to Friday visa lotto as it seems to have dried up a bit this week. If your new and wondering what I am talking about, we noted over a period of time that Friday seems to be the day that many visa are granted on.


Dont worry aussieboy.. God is good just hang on and keep the faith.. As i have read on ur previous post .. were the same hometown of ur fiancee..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wewen
Nabunturan, Compostella Valley Davao. Really the same as when I am there I only saw a few westerners.


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy

Yeah, but never been lived there Tagum.. since 1985.. But relatives still in there.. and have a visit occasionally..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Well let us hope you both will be at the Davao airport soon to begin the trip to Australia, I am in Brisbane where you are aiming to move to


----------



## iduno

Babygirl said:


> I've noticet that my visa grant letter contains only one signature from my CO and it's on the 2nd page.. Is this the case for everyone? Im worried because on the 3rd page, contains my CO name but no signature... Please??


Hi BB,
My wife's visa has no signature on any page of her 309 visa.
She has had TV visas before and they didn't have a signature on them either.
When you arrive in OZ, immigration has all your visa details on the computer, they scan your passport and its matched with your visa grant, they wont want to look at your paper grant notice.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I was looking at applying for a job with flight center coz i have training on diff airline booking and ticketing tools.. Lolz..

LESSON LEARNED:

Better to use prepaid card in purchases online (which is what i usually do) at least they wont be able to charge or hold amount more than what you were quoted.. Lolz

I will be your first customer if you get me a real cheap flight I saw the prepaid visa card at the post office this morning, if I was to book through one travel.com with that card does it stop the need to carry a copy of the credit card as it in my opinion would be like paying for it in cash?? I am learning stuff here everyday it is great


----------



## woody007

amie27 said:


> Flights already booked 16-Aug.. For 3 adults, 1 kid.. 2k via Malaysian Air.. Have to start getting CFO for my 2 teenagers, luggages and stuff.. Lolzz..
> Pretty good deal for an airfare..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Amie 
my Fiance and me are about to put our PMV application in the next week we are looking at getting her and her son out on a tourist Visa we have an agent who i think has been great they have lots of experience in this and i could not have done as thorough a job as them and they asked me to fix my relationship letter which i thought was great so i know a lot of pple here seem to bag them but i dont think we could have done it without them would have been stressing if i got everything right lol 
I have been looking at airfares to get my Fiance and her son here in next month or so once tourist visa granted I found Tiger Airways was the cheapest we got return tickets from Cebu to Cold Coast for $1400 
so i was just wondering if anyone has used Tiger Airways at all

I have been seeing lots of Visas granted lately which is great congrats to everyone 
we hope and pray our visa process be quick and easy

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Eleigh

My fiance booked our flight already, via philippine airlines  august 20, 2013 is our departure date. See you soon land down under  Godbless everyone


----------



## woody007

ok cool Eleigh you have your visa granted thats great well done,

we just on tourist visa at the moment hoping our Visa application goes smoothly and quickly so we are soon in the same situation as u , good luck down under 
do you know what airline you are using ? i am trying to find a cheap airfares for next month 

cheers 
Jason


----------



## Eleigh

woody007 said:


> ok cool Eleigh you have your visa granted thats great well done,
> 
> we just on tourist visa at the moment hoping our Visa application goes smoothly and quickly so we are soon in the same situation as u , good luck down under
> do you know what airline you are using ? i am trying to find a cheap airfares for next month
> 
> cheers
> Jason


We booked our flight via PAL (philippine airlines) only 1hr stop
Over in darwin.. Mine cost around 800aud plus just for one way ticket. 23kilos allowed for baggage. 7kilos for hand carry


----------



## woody007

sorry i just seen you used Philippine Airlines im hopeless lol


----------



## Eleigh

woody007 said:


> sorry i just seen you used Philippine Airlines im hopeless lol


Hehee its ok  no worries  goodluck to u bro! Godbless


----------



## wewen

Hi eleigh , long time no hear.. How are u sis? Yeah, alas! my flight is on the Aug 19.. through Jetstar.


----------



## Eleigh

wewen said:


> Hi eleigh , long time no hear.. How are u sis? Yeah, alas! my flight is on the Aug 19.. through Jetstar.


Hi sis! Im fine  i wasnt able to attend the CFO seminar last week both monday and thursday, haha! Im just wondering that there were too many approved visa so i think, plenty of people were there, im going to cfo this
Coming monday haha! How r you?


----------



## wewen

Good im fine.. i reach there between 6 and 7. Hope u can get ur certificate and sticker too before ur flight. ha ha.


----------



## wewen

Well, u can do it sis.. such a smart girl u are.. Good luck..


----------



## Eleigh

wewen said:


> Well, u can do it sis.. such a smart girl u are.. Good luck..


Hehehe thankyou sis  i will soon  hihi Godbless us


----------



## ayereb

arrived in Perth last sunday (july 7).. getting busy with the preparation of our wedding now.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> I was looking at applying for a job with flight center coz i have training on diff airline booking and ticketing tools.. Lolz..
> 
> LESSON LEARNED:
> 
> Better to use prepaid card in purchases online (which is what i usually do) at least they wont be able to charge or hold amount more than what you were quoted.. Lolz
> 
> I will be your first customer if you get me a real cheap flight I saw the prepaid visa card at the post office this morning, if I was to book through one travel.com with that card does it stop the need to carry a copy of the credit card as it in my opinion would be like paying for it in cash?? I am learning stuff here everyday it is great


You probably would still need to send ur fiancee picture/photocopy of the prepaid visa but at least you would feel more safer/secured and one travel wont be able to put a hold or "Authorization" amount on ur card.. U probably wouldnt notice it if ur using a credit card (not the prepaid) but what happened on hubby's case, he used his debit card so it has real cash on his account that's why we got paranoid why it was deducted on balance when he checked it.. But basically that "auth" amount would fall off within 24hrs.

I dont know if it only applies with Malaysian Air as what iduno mentioned that they have been using onetravel even before and on other airlines ( not Malaysian Air) and they didnt ask for it from her partner, but still she let her have a photocopy of his cc and drivers license (valid id w/ pix) just in case they ask for it.

Personally, i suggest only use prepaid VISA/MASTERcard on purchases online. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

woody007 said:


> Hi Amie
> my Fiance and me are about to put our PMV application in the next week we are looking at getting her and her son out on a tourist Visa we have an agent who i think has been great they have lots of experience in this and i could not have done as thorough a job as them and they asked me to fix my relationship letter which i thought was great so i know a lot of pple here seem to bag them but i dont think we could have done it without them would have been stressing if i got everything right lol
> I have been looking at airfares to get my Fiance and her son here in next month or so once tourist visa granted I found Tiger Airways was the cheapest we got return tickets from Cebu to Cold Coast for $1400
> so i was just wondering if anyone has used Tiger Airways at all
> 
> I have been seeing lots of Visas granted lately which is great congrats to everyone
> we hope and pray our visa process be quick and easy
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Try to Check with Qantas online bec i see they have specials there around $800-$900 flight return.. Or Malaysian Air which is where we got our flights.. Just make sure you check the connecting flight with malaysian air if u decide to get it bec they have 2 types of flight.. one would have around 3 1/2 hrs layover and the other is around 8hrs layover in kuala lumpur..
Anyway, goodluck on ur application..



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woody007

thanks Amie Quantas do have great deals and direct flights from Manila to Sydney


----------



## toochling

*Almost there*

Hi guys!! We are down to the very last one before I send all my documents to the Philippines, have all his forms done and get it lodged by my fiance there. I will have all the documents signed tomorrow by our celebrant and will also claim my letter from the celebrant as well. I am very excited and anxious at the same time.

I have some questions before I have it all signed tomorrow, it would be of great help again if you guys would respond to my concerns:

-Do I need to have my 40SP form signed by the celebrant as well?

Regarding the 40SP, I left some questions blank as I have no idea or unsure on what to put in there:

-#8 Date of arrival in Australia (Do I put the latest entry or the first time I arrived in Australia?) -- My latest entry would be Feb 28, 2013.. My PR visa was granted 4 years ago, and I was traveling back and forth to the Phil while studying and coming home to Australia for the semestral breaks.

# 25 Have you lived separately and apart for any periods of time? (I am a PR but I went back to the Philippines to finish my studies, I usually come home to Australia during my term breaks, so that's about 3-4 weeks stay in Australia, does that count as living separately?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Re: #8 - I'm not sure. I left that blank because I've never been to Australia. I think they're asking when you first entered if you're onshore right now - but don't quote me on that. Maybe you should ring up DIAC and ask?

#25 Since you're a PMV applicant the "separately and apart" thing isn't as crucial - that's more for folks who are defacto/spouse. I just wrote something general here that said we'd been separated since he moved to Sydney for his job and the dates. You could probably just write something general about the dates you were separated and why.


----------



## Eleigh

I went to cfo today around 330am and im on number 6, around 7am the gate was open already then the frontdesk asked me if my partner is australian citizen or filipino citizen with permanent resident. The front desk told me that i should attend the PDOS bec my fiance is still a filipino citizen(permanent resident) which is scheduled during tuesday and friday 2-5pm. So i will be back again tomorow.. whew.. watta hassle monday for me. nice to knw..


So if your partner or spouse is australian citizen you should attend the monday and thursday schedule (15slots) with one on one session.but if your partner is still a filipino citizen a permanent resident visa holder, you should attend PDOS during tuesday and friday 2-5pm (60slots) no one on one session.

FYI    Godbless everyone, i hope i will get my cfo certificate and sticker tomorow!!!! Wheeeee!


----------



## jayralvarez

Eleigh said:


> I went to cfo today around 330am and im on number 6, around 7am the gate was open already then the frontdesk asked me if my partner is australian citizen or filipino citizen with permanent resident. The front desk told me that i should attend the PDOS bec my fiance is still a filipino citizen(permanent resident) which is scheduled during tuesday and friday 2-5pm. So i will be back again tomorow.. whew.. watta hassle monday for me. nice to knw..
> 
> So if your partner or spouse is australian citizen you should attend the monday and thursday schedule (15slots) with one on one session.but if your partner is still a filipino citizen a permanent resident visa holder, you should attend PDOS during tuesday and friday 2-5pm (60slots) no one on one session.
> 
> FYI    Godbless everyone, i hope i will get my cfo certificate and sticker tomorow!!!! Wheeeee!


Thank you for the info Eleigh. My wife is a Filipino citizen with PR visa in Australia. It's good to know that I'll be attending the PDOS session with 60 slots.


----------



## Eleigh

jayralvarez said:


> Thank you for the info Eleigh. My wife is a Filipino citizen with PR visa in Australia. It's good to know that I'll be attending the PDOS session with 60 slots.


Maybe the reason why God let me attend today just to spread this info to everyone so that no one will be like me .. Ahaha! Welcome jay


----------



## Aussieboy07

woody007 said:


> thanks Amie Quantas do have great deals and direct flights from Manila to Sydney


Hi Woody
Tiger are one of the cheapest though there is a television show here about bad airline experiences. Tiger is often starring. All I will say is get there very early and be prepared for delays


----------



## woody007

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Woody
> Tiger are one of the cheapest though there is a television show here about bad airline experiences. Tiger is often starring. All I will say is get there very early and be prepared for delays


Hi Aussieboy 
I have been doin a lot of searching for flights and when u add all taxes and everything for a final amount the cheapest i could find was Qantas they are around 2k for a return trip from manilla to Sydney for my fiance and her son , they fly Direct and have a 30kg bag limit which will come in handy 
so when our tourist visa ready which should be in a month we will get there flights through them i cant wait for my fiance and her son to come out like everyone here we miss each other soo much
our application for PMV should be in this week and we hoping and praying our is quick and easy

cheers 
Woody


----------



## wewen

Eleigh said:


> Maybe the reason why God let me attend today just to spread this info to everyone so that no one will be like me .. Ahaha! Welcome jay


Amen to that Eliegh!.... ha ha.. yes spread the good news and laws from the cfo.. he he


----------



## Aussieboy07

woody007 said:


> Hi Aussieboy
> I have been doin a lot of searching for flights and when u add all taxes and everything for a final amount the cheapest i could find was Qantas they are around 2k for a return trip from manilla to Sydney for my fiance and her son , they fly Direct and have a 30kg bag limit which will come in handy
> so when our tourist visa ready which should be in a month we will get there flights through them i cant wait for my fiance and her son to come out like everyone here we miss each other soo much
> our application for PMV should be in this week and we hoping and praying our is quick and easy
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Good decision, at least Qantas has a good reputation


----------



## amie27

woody007 said:


> Hi Aussieboy
> I have been doin a lot of searching for flights and when u add all taxes and everything for a final amount the cheapest i could find was Qantas they are around 2k for a return trip from manilla to Sydney for my fiance and her son , they fly Direct and have a 30kg bag limit which will come in handy
> so when our tourist visa ready which should be in a month we will get there flights through them i cant wait for my fiance and her son to come out like everyone here we miss each other soo much
> our application for PMV should be in this week and we hoping and praying our is quick and easy
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Same with me, will be travelling with 3 kids (one way) and was gonna buy jetstar tickets but by the time i add up everything (bundle for meals and welcome kit) it would cost us around $2k for all of us, and inflight snacks you have to buy it. So we decided to book the next option which is Malaysian Air, at least its full service.. In case the kids wanted snacks or drinks, in flight, we dont have to pay for it.. Flight might be a bit longer, we could just spend it taking photos around the airport and on the plane for this will be my kids first int'l trip together, i dont want any hassles.. Lolzz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woody007

amie27 said:


> Same with me, will be travelling with 3 kids (one way) and was gonna buy jetstar tickets but by the time i add up everything (bundle for meals and welcome kit) it would cost us around $2k for all of us, and inflight snacks you have to buy it. So we decided to book the next option which is Malaysian Air, at least its full service.. In case the kids wanted snacks or drinks, in flight, we dont have to pay for it.. Flight might be a bit longer, we could just spend it taking photos around the airport and on the plane for this will be my kids first int'l trip together, i dont want any hassles.. Lolzz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeh the tiger airways was like jetstar cheap fare but they charge you for anything and everything so cost just the same and as you say you need to buy your meals and i think you had to pay for luggage and on one there was a maximum of 15kg not enough lol 
Qantas are good prices and you can have 30kg check in luggage which i thought would come in very handy 

yes with 3 kids on your own you want as hassle free trip as you can


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
I know many of you are now organizing flights, does anyone know if the Flight Centre will beat the price (usually by$1) advertised on onetravel.com. I am asking as I just feel more comfortable buying from travel agent than online


----------



## woody007

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> I know many of you are now organizing flights, does anyone know if the Flight Centre will beat the price (usually by$1) advertised on onetravel.com. I am asking as I just feel more comfortable buying from travel agent than online


Hi Aussieboy 
I have been looking on the Airlines websites they are the cheapest flights so when we are ready to book I would be booking it through Quantas direct which I think is the best way

Cheers 
Woody


----------



## Eleigh

Patiently waiting here at cfo ) 4 hours to go just for the certificate and sticker!! Haha!


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> I know many of you are now organizing flights, does anyone know if the Flight Centre will beat the price (usually by$1) advertised on onetravel.com. I am asking as I just feel more comfortable buying from travel agent than online


We had that with expedia.com that if you find flights with exact the same flts (itinerary, flt no. Sched) cheaper, all you have to do is give the link where u found the flight or which website you got it and then they will check if its same flt they offer then match the price if u book it through them instead..

Travel Agency's whether online or not get flights and hotel rooms by bulk thats why some find it cheaper to book through agency than direct with the airlines or hotel bec prices given to agencys are by bulk and discounted so they can offer it lower than the hotel or airlines itself..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

@Aussieboy07,

Check if the have the "Best Price Guaranteed" advertisement.. Or call flight centre directly and ask them if they can match the flights you saw at onetravel.com.. It has to be same exact flights..
They should have options to let you book direct with them (flight centre) like if they cant match it, might offer vouchers or coupons for your flight ( or probably next flight..)
Wouldn't hurt if you give them a call.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sar_g

Hi guys
Is it required to get return ticket regardless of what visa u are having? Just a thought guys


----------



## amie27

sar_g said:


> Hi guys
> Is it required to get return ticket regardless of what visa u are having? Just a thought guys


i think if you have a Tourist Visa, you would be required a return ticket.. Just a thought 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mish

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> I know many of you are now organizing flights, does anyone know if the Flight Centre will beat the price (usually by$1) advertised on onetravel.com. I am asking as I just feel more comfortable buying from travel agent than online


I'm 99% sure that flight centre will not price match on onetravel.com and that is because it is not an Australian company. For flight centre to match it must be from an Australian company.

Maybe check to see what the best price is that onetravel.com is using and go to their website and see what they can do for you.

Also interesting to note that I just did a search for flights on flight centre and it is the same price as what I can get the flights on the airlines website.


----------



## amie27

Mish said:


> I'm 99% sure that flight centre will not price match on onetravel.com and that is because it is not an Australian company. For flight centre to match it must be from an Australian company.
> 
> Maybe check to see what the best price is that onetravel.com is using and go to their website and see what they can do for you.
> 
> Also interesting to note that I just did a search for flights on flight centre and it is the same price as what I can get the flights on the airlines website.


I've worked with online travel agencies and based on experience, flightcentre, you can walk-in and book flights but you can also access booking online... just as long as the price is in the same currency, like for onetravel.com, if ur quoted amount, if you select $AU, if it is lower than quoted amount on flightcentre booking also in $AU then it shouldnt matter bec flight centre has this on their website:

LOWEST AIRFARE GUARANTEE
Here you'll find the lowest available prices on domestic flights to all destinations around Australia, as well as cheap international flights to a huge range of worldwide destinations. We won't be beaten on price and will beat any comparable quote.

^Based on Australian registered businesses & websites for travel departing within Australia. 
Written quote must be presented prior to booking.

Like what i've said, it wouldn't hurt to try ringing them if you find any flights cheaper than what they offer, bec one of the price match requirements is of course, they should be quouted in same currency.. 

And also might consider if the flight will not be coming from AU ( int'l flts) thats why you have to ring them just to check.. Who knows.. 

From my point of view.. As long as it satisfies these informations:
-Are travel dates the same?
-For a flight booking, is the airline, class, fare basis and cancellation policy 
the same?
-Is the quote in AUD?

It doesnt matter if its a US online travel agency or from any part of the world bec were talking of online booking which covers all parts of the world and flight centre can also be classified as and online travel agency.. AS LONG AS ITS SAME CURRENCY, and thats why they offer the LOWEST AIRFARE GUARANTEE

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mish

amie27 said:


> I've worked with online travel agencies and based on experience, flightcentre, you can walk-in and book flights but you can also access booking online... just as long as the price is in the same currency, like for onetravel.com, if ur quoted amount, if you select $AU, if it is lower than quoted amount on flightcentre booking also in $AU then it shouldnt matter bec flight centre has this on their website:
> 
> LOWEST AIRFARE GUARANTEE
> Here you'll find the lowest available prices on domestic flights to all destinations around Australia, as well as cheap international flights to a huge range of worldwide destinations. We won't be beaten on price and will beat any comparable quote.
> 
> Like what i've said, it wouldn't hurt to try ringing them if you find any flights cheaper than what they offer, bec one of the price match requirements is of course, they should be quouted in same currency..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Doesn't hurt to check but they say:
Q. Will Flight Centre beat quotes from foreign websites or for travel that originates outside Australia?

A. No.

onetravel.com is a foreign website.

Doesn't hurt to check though because you may always get someone that is new and does not know the rules.

Here is the rules regarding the lowest fares if anyone is interested: Lowest Airfare Guarantee FAQs - Flight Centre


----------



## sar_g

No for fiancee visa then?


----------



## amie27

Mish said:


> Doesn't hurt to check but they say:
> Q. Will Flight Centre beat quotes from foreign websites or for travel that originates outside Australia?
> 
> A. No.
> 
> onetravel.com is a foreign website.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to check though because you may always get someone that is new and does not know the rules.
> 
> Here is the rules regarding the lowest fares if anyone is interested: Lowest Airfare Guarantee FAQs - Flight Centre


^Based on Australian registered businesses & websites for travel "departing within Australia."
Written quote must be presented prior to booking.

Even if u dont go to FAQs, its there.. Anyway, just RING EM' UP, might offer you discounts or vouchers on ur next booking which may came in handy for your future trips.. If not, then nothing to lose.. Anyway, ive worked with expedia.com not flight centre lolz..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sar_g

Any airlines except PAL who fly from Cebu to Perth? Haven't book my ticket yet,planning to leave on the 15th of August.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks everyone
Spoke to Flight centre and the flight must originate from Australia therefor no good one way from manila to Brisbane but okay (to beat onetravel.com) if return from Brisbane to manila. Bonus to get home from work to find a $50 discount voucher from flight Centre (I am on their mailing list). Now all we need is a visa, next mon we will commence our 12 month.


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks everyone
> Spoke to Flight centre and the flight must originate from Australia therefor no good one way from manila to Brisbane but okay (to beat onetravel.com) if return from Brisbane to manila. Bonus to get home from work to find a $50 discount voucher from flight Centre (I am on their mailing list). Now all we need is a visa, next mon we will commence our 12 month.


Good for you.. That's what i meant.. Might not be able to match up price but surely, there would be something they would do to keep you.. -Customer Service Agent point of view lolzz

Thanks Mish for the infos.. I Should've checked it first before posting info, but like what ive said, on the basis of good customer service, they should do something to make you book through them.. Lolz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wishful

sar_g said:


> No for fiancee visa then?


Hi sar_g, one way ticket is alright for fiance/e visa; went here on one.


----------



## janinerika

Eleigh said:


> I went to cfo today around 330am and im on number 6, around 7am the gate was open already then the frontdesk asked me if my partner is australian citizen or filipino citizen with permanent resident. The front desk told me that i should attend the PDOS bec my fiance is still a filipino citizen(permanent resident) which is scheduled during tuesday and friday 2-5pm. So i will be back again tomorow.. whew.. watta hassle monday for me. nice to knw..
> 
> So if your partner or spouse is australian citizen you should attend the monday and thursday schedule (15slots) with one on one session.but if your partner is still a filipino citizen a permanent resident visa holder, you should attend PDOS during tuesday and friday 2-5pm (60slots) no one on one session.
> 
> FYI    Godbless everyone, i hope i will get my cfo certificate and sticker tomorow!!!! Wheeeee!


Thank you for this information! where to attend the PDOS?


----------



## jayralvarez

janinerika said:


> Thank you for this information! where to attend the PDOS?


Same, at any CFO office - Manila or Cebu. Just different schedules.


----------



## Eleigh

janinerika said:


> Thank you for this information! where to attend the PDOS?


Same at the cfo office, just follow the schedule posted  they will just give you sticker to your passport after the seminar  they will give you certificate if your partner is foreign nationals


----------



## bmacavanza

madami pala pinoy dito


----------



## sar_g

wishful said:


> Hi sar_g, one way ticket is alright for fiance/e visa; went here on one.


Thanks wisful..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


----------



## Eleigh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Wow!! Finally!! Congrats aussieboy! The long wait is over


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Happy much now aussieboy ...great news.


----------



## iduno

Now its dunan's turn


----------



## tresha0206

iduno said:


> Thanks dun an and sugarstoned,Just checking!!!
> 
> Bit of info: My wife works for the Philippine Police and when she resigned she had to get the resignation letter and forms notarised, jesus another 400 pesos hahaha.
> And then she had to get a clearance from some ombudsman saying that she is not wanted by the police or some BS like that and thats another 400 pesos thank you.......
> What do you do, just go with the flow and keep paying. ha ha ha


Hi Iduno,

Maybe it cost for getting small things in Philippines  But I guess it cost more getting important documents in Aussie  I'm trying to apply membership /acrreditation that i realized that I must work first in Aussie because I can't afford even to pay membership fee (work related)  It's fair enough to go with the flow to be i Aussie


----------



## woody007

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


well done Aussieboy congratulations


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Congrats Aussi Boy,,, I follow your advise in booking


----------



## chicken999

Finally Aussie boy ,! Congrats!


----------



## Princessmarz

Congrats Aussieboy. Happy for you!


----------



## jajp23

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Wow!!! Aussiboy Congratz!!!! Finally the long wait is over!


----------



## wewen

Glad to hear for ur visa approval.... congrats


----------



## jayralvarez

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Wow! Congratulations to you!


----------



## sar_g

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


congrats Aussieboy!!long wait is over,happy for you..How come u haven't received any email from them?we both granted at the same day,before i had received the courier they emailed me about visa grant,strange! u might have missed the email Aussieboy..anyway thats a good news


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks everyone for your well wishes


----------



## Aussieboy07

In case your wondering the courier turned up just a few days after I emailed them informing them that the mobile phone was broken and that they would need to email response.


----------



## tresha0206

bmacavanza said:


> madami pala pinoy dito


Hi bmacavanza, yes mostly pinoy here. But the forum have a rule to post in English  so the other non-pinoy can understand


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi bmacavanza, yes mostly pinoy here. But the forum have a rule to post in English  so the other non-pinoy can understand


If you don't understand English very well you can always private message another Filipino if they are willing


----------



## tresha0206

Hi All,

I'm Trying to update my timeline but it doesn't work i guess 

Just to update 309 VISA Grant today July 17,2013
Arrival Australia August 10,2013

Good luck to all. My next inquiries are how to start in Aussie  I'm searching and reading bout this wish someone can share .. Thanks
A


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS Aussieboy!!!! I got goosebumps reading about your grant!!!! You've been waiting so long and so patiently, and you've been so helpful to others here while you wait. So well-deserved! Enjoy your new life in Aus, and make sure you keep us all updated on how you're doing! *hugs*


----------



## CollegeGirl

And a big CONGRATS to tresha, too!!!  Great day for the folks in this thread!


----------



## amie27

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


CONGRATULATIONS Aussieboy07!!! It's about time.. Same with tresha06.. CONGRATS Gurl.. Goodluck on start of new lives together with your partners and spouses.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aussieboy07

tresha0206 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Trying to update my timeline but it doesn't work i guess
> 
> Just to update 309 VISA Grant today July 17,2013
> Arrival Australia August 10,2013
> 
> Good luck to all. My next inquiries are how to start in Aussie  I'm searching and reading bout this wish someone can share .. Thanks
> A


Congrats as well, yeah I could not get the timeline thing to work either


----------



## Princessmarz

Guys, just want to let u know that my VISA IS GRANTED just today!!!! Thank u everyone


----------



## wewen

And no friday lotto as well... xcept for those newbies here.. 
Well, keep the faith and be patient... congrats to all of us batch Julys grants!


----------



## amie27

Princessmarz said:


> Guys, just want to let u know that my VISA IS GRANTED just today!!!! Thank u everyone


Congratulations @Princessmarz

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

Congrats princess..more visa coming


----------



## jayralvarez

Princessmarz said:


> Guys, just want to let u know that my VISA IS GRANTED just today!!!! Thank u everyone


Congratulations to you!


----------



## Jonacp

Princessmarz said:


> Guys, just want to let u know that my VISA IS GRANTED just today!!!! Thank u everyone


congrats princessmarz....welcome to Aus!!


----------



## Jonacp

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Happy for you Aussieboy07,,congrats!! at last waiting is over!!


----------



## pipz1028

aussieboy07 said:


> hi all
> visa approved 4 july no email, no sms just the courier arrived today.


congrats....


----------



## pipz1028

Princessmarz said:


> Guys, just want to let u know that my VISA IS GRANTED just today!!!! Thank u everyone


CONGRATULATIONS princessmarz.....


----------



## Eleigh

Congrats for new visa approved!!! Welcome to the land down under hehehe  Godbless


----------



## bmacavanza

Okay Aussieboy07, kind of insulting though.



Aussieboy07 said:


> If you don't understand English very well you can always private message another Filipino if they are willing


----------



## Princessmarz

Hey, we are not here to insult anyone but to give advice and support us in the pain of waiting game. I believe Aussieboy gave u a good advice, that if you want some info in tagalog, you can message everyone here. I do that too, i send messages in private especially if we want to convo in our native language. Sorry but this forum is not only for us Filos, its for the benefit of all. My Thanks to everyone who helped me and who always had time to answer my queries... You know who you are guys hehe... Just so very happy


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's one of the rules of the board, bmacavanza. This board is for sharing information with everyone, and we have so many different people who speak so many different languages that it would be chaos without one language being spoken. There'd be questions asked that had already been answered in other languages and the person looking would have no idea. Much less chaotic, and much more useful, to have a single language rule here. And since the language of Australia is English, well.... English it is.  By the way, all the forum rules can be found at the "rules" link on the menu at the top of this page. Thanks!


----------



## janinerika

jayralvarez said:


> Same, at any CFO office - Manila or Cebu. Just different schedules.


thanks for your reply. where can I check the schedule for PDOS?


----------



## tresha0206

Hi bmacavansa ,well its ok because u are new in the forum .anyway u can ask us bout visa we will try to answer based from our experience.all people here are sharing thoughts and visa info. welcome to the group.


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Visa approved 4 July no email, no SMS just the courier arrived today.


Wow that's great news aussieboy07.Congratulations to you and your partner.The waiting is over.


----------



## Kindred

Hi Mr. Mark/ everyone,
Am new here. I got today thru email an acknowledgment from AITSL about receipt of my assessment docs. But my problem is that by the time they respond( hopefully with suitable reply ) I would have turned 40 in two months' time. Thus, I may only have 55 points to claim for 189 visa. My question is, can I possibly get additional points for my masters degree, or my teacher's license although this is from the Phils. 

Upon checking the DIAC website, I found out that there is nothing listed about points for earning a masters.. In the case of educational qualification category, I read in the last option " award or qualification from an instituition with recognised standards ". Then does that probably cover a teacher license even if it's from the phils?

Lastly, I don't know if I qualify to claim 20 pts for IELTS. My scores are 
L- 8.5 S - 8.5 R & W - 7.5.

Pls help in shedding light for my quest for additional 5 points for my 189 visa..


----------



## Eleigh

janinerika said:


> thanks for your reply. where can I check the schedule for PDOS?


Tuesday and friday (2pm to 5pm) 60slots for australia


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kindred said:


> Hi Mr. Mark/ everyone,
> Am new here. I got today thru email an acknowledgment from AITSL about receipt of my assessment docs. But my problem is that by the time they respond( hopefully with suitable reply ) I would have turned 40 in two months' time. Thus, I may only have 55 points to claim for 189 visa. My question is, can I possibly get additional points for my masters degree, or my teacher's license although this is from the Phils.
> 
> Upon checking the DIAC website, I found out that there is nothing listed about points for earning a masters.. In the case of educational qualification category, I read in the last option " award or qualification from an instituition with recognised standards ". Then does that probably cover a teacher license even if it's from the phils?
> 
> Lastly, I don't know if I qualify to claim 20 pts for IELTS. My scores are
> L- 8.5 S - 8.5 R & W - 7.5.
> 
> Pls help in shedding light for my quest for additional 5 points for my 189 visa..


Hi Kindred - you're on a thread for people applying for Partner visas from the Philippines. You're probably not going to get a lot of answers about skilled visas on this thread. I suggest going back to the main page of the immigration forum and starting your own thread with this question.  Thanks!


----------



## tresha0206

Kindred said:


> Hi Mr. Mark/ everyone,
> Am new here. I got today thru email an acknowledgment from AITSL about receipt of my assessment docs. But my problem is that by the time they respond( hopefully with suitable reply ) I would have turned 40 in two months' time. Thus, I may only have 55 points to claim for 189 visa. My question is, can I possibly get additional points for my masters degree, or my teacher's license although this is from the Phils.
> 
> Upon checking the DIAC website, I found out that there is nothing listed about points for earning a masters.. In the case of educational qualification category, I read in the last option " award or qualification from an instituition with recognised standards ". Then does that probably cover a teacher license even if it's from the phils?
> 
> Lastly, I don't know if I qualify to claim 20 pts for IELTS. My scores are
> L- 8.5 S - 8.5 R & W - 7.5.
> 
> Pls help in shedding light for my quest for additional 5 points for my 189 visa..


Hi Kindred , Good luck in your application, but this is for Partner visa thread... Maybe you can search for skilled visa group...
I am not sure for the Phil teacher license if accredited in Aussie.Some countries can be reciprocal. What I knew is there's Australia schedules of exams in Philippines where in if you pass you can apply for their membership and will be accredited in Australia. Your IELTS score is very good enough because i know they required 7-7-7 only. Please send me PM either if what subject/course your teaching . I am not a teacher


----------



## Aussieboy07

abc said:


> Wow that's great news aussieboy07.Congratulations to you and your partner.The waiting is over.


Thanks ABC, it seems a life time ago from when we applied. Actually feeling a bit nervous as it has been a year since we last were together. It will be a bit like a fist date when I pick her up at the airport in August. 
Getting the visa actually started a small argument about when she will come (all resolved now), she will stay for her b/day in Ph then come.


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops I meant first date


----------



## Kindred

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Kindred , Good luck in your application, but this is for Partner visa thread... Maybe you can search for skilled visa group...
> I am not sure for the Phil teacher license if accredited in Aussie.Some countries can be reciprocal. What I knew is there's Australia schedules of exams in Philippines where in if you pass you can apply for their membership and will be accredited in Australia. Your IELTS score is very good enough because i know they required 7-7-7 only. Please send me PM either if what subject/course your teaching . I am not a teacher


Thanks Tresha. That's very encouraging. I got OBS of 8 for IELTS on first try but am not sure if that can qualify for the 20 pts for VISA.

Yeah. I'll keep you posted. I teach English btw. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Kindred

Am sorry. It's just I couldn't find a thread closest to my concern. Lol! 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## tresha0206

Kindred said:


> Am sorry. It's just I couldn't find a thread closest to my concern. Lol!
> Thanks anyway!


Hi Kindred ,  Maybe we can't answer you too because we didn't apply for skilled visa.
I saw few post about Language teaching in Australia. 
They said you need a certificate first. Anyway I will update you if I have some info because my filipina friend a kindergarten teacher with 309 visa is teaching now in Aussie. There are some courses in TAFE university that u may be interested for migrating 

Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) . Hope it can help


----------



## Princessmarz

Yippee!!! Cfo done... Hope my docs arrive today then fly to Oz this sunday


----------



## iduno

Princessmarz said:


> Yippee!!! Cfo done... Hope my docs arrive today then fly to Oz this sunday


Hi princess, what time did you get to the CFO office and was that in Manila.


----------



## Princessmarz

iduno said:


> Hi princess, what time did you get to the CFO office and was that in Manila.


Yep, cfo manila. Got there about 8am. I already had a filled out form with me so the security guard just asked me my id, he gave me a cfo id. The que was like i was on the 3rd row from the front seats. Each time the counter ladies say "next" we moved forward straight away as there were people just wanted to go ahead... So be alert hehe. I think i finished in 1.5hour cuz i only wanted a sticker, done my seminar last year.


----------



## janinerika

Eleigh said:


> Tuesday and friday (2pm to 5pm) 60slots for australia


copy. Thank you so much for your help eleigh!


----------



## Eleigh

janinerika said:


> copy. Thank you so much for your help eleigh!


Welcome  my pleasure to help


----------



## Teedo

Congrats again to everyone......we are still waiting for ours.....who else is waiting from the end of december?

For those that have been approved, were your references called at all?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Teedo said:


> Congrats again to everyone......we are still waiting for ours.....who else is waiting from the end of december?
> 
> For those that have been approved, were your references called at all?


Referees not called
No interview


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi everyone
I have discovered that some people are embarrassed to post here due to their English being in their opinion not good, yet I could read the private messages and only have 1 language not 2 or 3 like many Filipinos. I think I speak for all here, we do not care if there is spelling mistakes/grammatical errors, we all just want to help each other. 
Trust me when I say we all need each other to learn the processes, I learn something here all the time and I also am aware that the moderators will jump all over anyone making derogatory comments about someone's spelling.


----------



## tresha0206

Teedo said:


> Congrats again to everyone......we are still waiting for ours.....who else is waiting from the end of december?
> 
> For those that have been approved, were your references called at all?


Hi Teedo, I didn't have email from CO, No calls too. Maybe your sponsor can help follow up. Last June 2013 I changed my email strategy lol   ( I didn't send them standard inquiry email because I worry that I will receive standard reply too.June i got reply l I'm on Final stage. My husband called them July 2013 to follow up ,he was advised that it's still on Final stage. 1 day after he called ,I received my 309 visa letter. It different on each case but in my opinion only, just send them short message saying what you and your partner doing while waiting or call them can help . (ring 2-4 pm Tues & Thursday )


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Teedo, I forgot to ask where & When did u apply? Because If you apply end of December 2012 maybe you received acknowledgement Jan 2013 . Is it Embassy Manila was closed Christmas Holiday? So counting days start Jan I guess. I believe and wish that your visa is coming


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have discovered that some people are embarrassed to post here due to their English being in their opinion not good, yet I could read the private messages and only have 1 language not 2 or 3 like many Filipinos. I think I speak for all here, we do not care if there is spelling mistakes/grammatical errors, we all just want to help each other.
> Trust me when I say we all need each other to learn the processes, I learn something here all the time and I also am aware that the moderators will jump all over anyone making derogatory comments about someone's spelling.


Great post, Aussieboy.

Don't be embarrassed, people!  No one will make fun of you for trying to speak English, and if they do, I'll get after them.  I've lived abroad before in another country where the language spoken was different from my native language. I had spent years studying that language before I went there, and I still sometimes had a hard time communicating. It's all a learning process! Learning another language can be REALLY hard.

And something I've learned is that people who are native speakers of one language tend to make the same errors when they're speaking another. So, for example, people who speak English tend to make similar errors when they are trying to speak Spanish. SO... when you're in this thread, you've got a great audience who (since they're native speakers of your own language) will understand you even when you make mistakes.  And as Aussieboy said, it's always perfectly okay to send each other private messages in your own language.

 Post away, folks!


----------



## Teedo

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Teedo, I didn't have email from CO, No calls too. Maybe your sponsor can help follow up. Last June 2013 I changed my email strategy lol   ( I didn't send them standard inquiry email because I worry that I will receive standard reply too.June i got reply l I'm on Final stage. My husband called them July 2013 to follow up ,he was advised that it's still on Final stage. 1 day after he called ,I received my 309 visa letter. It different on each case but in my opinion only, just send them short message saying what you and your partner doing while waiting or call them can help . (ring 2-4 pm Tues & Thursday )


Hi tresha, I am the sponsor ... I will try calling them next week during the times that you said. We applied in Cebu on 27th Dec, which is one day after the cut-off period for the year...but we were lucky that they accepted it still. Thanks 

Does anyone else have N.O. has their case officer? I saw that a couple people did and they have been granted already


----------



## wewen

CollegeGirl said:


> Great post, Aussieboy.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed, people!  No one will make fun of you for trying to speak English, and if they do, I'll get after them.  I've lived abroad before in another country where the language spoken was different from my native language. I had spent years studying that language before I went there, and I still sometimes had a hard time communicating. It's all a learning process! Learning another language can be REALLY hard.
> 
> And something I've learned is that people who are native speakers of one language tend to make the same errors when they're speaking another. So, for example, people who speak English tend to make similar errors when they are trying to speak Spanish. SO... when you're in this thread, you've got a great audience who (since they're native speakers of your own language) will understand you even when you make mistakes.  And as Aussieboy said, it's always perfectly okay to send each other private messages in your own language.
> 
> Post away, folks!


Yeah.... indeed College girl


----------



## Romulus

Hi all.

My fiance is back in Philippines, she emailed DIAC as she was requested to inform them she was back. Now we wait for the visa notification to be sent. She was informed by email at the beginning of the month that notification will take up to 2 weeks.

As soon as the visa notification comes through she's head to Cebu to do the CFO and then she'll be back


----------



## wewen

Hi Eleigh.... head to aus? so when?


----------



## Eleigh

wewen said:


> Hi Eleigh.... head to aus? so when?


Hello  im going to aus by next month august 20  my fiance will be coming home here on august 2 to fetch and travel with me, holiday at the same time hihi.. How bout u?


----------



## tresha0206

Teedo said:


> Hi tresha, I am the sponsor ... I will try calling them next week during the times that you said. We applied in Cebu on 27th Dec, which is one day after the cut-off period for the year...but we were lucky that they accepted it still. Thanks
> 
> Does anyone else have N.O. has their case officer? I saw that a couple people did and they have been granted already


Hi Teedo, good to hear that U are the sponsor  The time and day TTH I mentioned is in Manila Embassy. I ring their direct number because it's more cheaper than to ring 1900xxx monday-friday. Anyway the contact number was given in the Acknowledgement Letter and On internet  From Australia I think u can call 13 18 81 or just check direct number for embassy Cebu.


----------



## Eleigh

Hello guys, do i need to get another set of my birth certificate and nbi clearance here in the phil if il be going to aussie? Any instances that nbi clearance and birth certificate will be needed? Like employment? Or enrollment for school? Thanks!  i do have my nbi clearance but it will expire on january 21 2014..


----------



## tresha0206

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys, do i need to get another set of my birth certificate and nbi clearance here in the phil if il be going to aussie? Any instances that nbi clearance and birth certificate will be needed? Like employment? Or enrollment for school? Thanks!  i do have my nbi clearance but it will expire on january 21 2014..


Hi Eleigh, It depends on u. Just to make sure I get extra set of my B-Cert , NBI here in Phil.Because i experienced it takes time before i got papers 
$ 45 in Phil Embassy for my Request NBI . Pus
$ xx another fee in Local Aussi Police station for assisting the form,
$ xx plus FEDEX fee  and stress because of waiting.

You can bring ORIGINAL school records if u like It can help u when u need certified true copy from JP. I think Aussie is not requiring red ribbon from DFA. (I'm currently applying & enrolling for some Australia membership & Accreditation-work related. And in addition to DIPLOMA, TOR, they request also Syllabus of subjects)


----------



## wewen

Eleigh said:


> Hello  im going to aus by next month august 20  my fiance will be coming home here on august 2 to fetch and travel with me, holiday at the same time hihi.. How bout u?


Omg... thats my arrival date aug 20.. And have to travel alone for the first time.  ha ha..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wewen
You will be fine it is not like you can get lost sitting on a plane haha
Print a copy of the road rules to read at the airport to be ready to get a drivers license when you get here. 
this is Queensland every state is different
Queensland's road rules book - Your Keys to Driving in Queensland (Department of Transport and Main Roads)


----------



## wishful

Eleigh said:


> Hello guys, do i need to get another set of my birth certificate and nbi clearance here in the phil if il be going to aussie? Any instances that nbi clearance and birth certificate will be needed? Like employment? Or enrollment for school? Thanks!  i do have my nbi clearance but it will expire on january 21 2014..


Hi Eleigh, I believe you're on PMV and will be applying for 820 after your wedding? It would then be more practical to bring copies of documents necessary (e.g. NBI clearance, birth certificate) for your application rather than getting them through Phil embassy.


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Wewen
> You will be fine it is not like you can get lost sitting on a plane haha
> Print a copy of the road rules to read at the airport to be ready to get a drivers license when you get here.
> this is Queensland every state is different
> Queensland's road rules book - Your Keys to Driving in Queensland (Department of Transport and Main Roads)


Well... probably Aussieboy... infact, my fiance sent me already a timetable on Airport- City to Varsity Lakes... so he'll just pick me up to the station. ha ha... And u? is ur fiancee travel alone?


----------



## wewen

To Aussieboy... thanks anyway for this links... big help.. for my faince planning to move to maryborough..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes I will pick her up at the airport as it is close to me, you will find most people friendly to help if you need it.


----------



## wewen

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes I will pick her up at the airport as it is close to me, you will find most people friendly to help if you need it.


Shes lucky... but if he can move before im arrive... of course he'll gonna pick me up at the airport...


----------



## manilagirl

Hi there! I used to be a member of this forum but i couldn't log in to my old one. I would just like to thank everyone here for all their support, encouragement and advices it was very helpful. I am already here in australia holding a fiance visa. For all those who are still waiting for the result of their visa don't lose hope it will come at the right time. 

By the way I live in Sydney and doesnt have much friends so if anyone here is interested let me know. Thank you. God speed!


----------



## Jonacp

manilagirl said:


> Hi there! I used to be a member of this forum but i couldn't log in to my old one. I would just like to thank everyone here for all their support, encouragement and advices it was very helpful. I am already here in australia holding a fiance visa. For all those who are still waiting for the result of their visa don't lose hope it will come at the right time.
> 
> By the way I live in Sydney and doesnt have much friends so if anyone here is interested let me know. Thank you. God speed!


hello manilagirl,when did you arive in here? by the way i live in Victoria bit far in sydney but it would be nice to be your friend if you like.


----------



## woody007

wewen said:


> Well... probably Aussieboy... infact, my fiance sent me already a timetable on Airport- City to Varsity Lakes... so he'll just pick me up to the station. ha ha... And u? is ur fiancee travel alone?


Hi Wewen 
You think your fiance would come pick you up at the Airport as its obviously the first time traveling and being in Australia , my fiance will hopefully be flying out to Australia in next month to Sydney on a tourist visa i live in Newcastle about 3hrs from Sydney and i have no hesitation in driving down to pick her and her son up at Airport i want to be there when they come of plane for there first trip here.

cheers 
Woody


----------



## woody007

Romulus said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My fiance is back in Philippines, she emailed DIAC as she was requested to inform them she was back. Now we wait for the visa notification to be sent. She was informed by email at the beginning of the month that notification will take up to 2 weeks.
> 
> As soon as the visa notification comes through she's head to Cebu to do the CFO and then she'll be back


Hi Romulus 
My Fiance and me are about to put our application in for PMV hopefully this week then we are hoping to get her out on a tourist visa was your fiance on one and did she have to do the CFO before she come out on the tourist visa??

thanks for your help
Cheers
Woody


----------



## wewen

woody007 said:


> Hi Wewen
> You think your fiance would come pick you up at the Airport as its obviously the first time traveling and being in Australia , my fiance will hopefully be flying out to Australia in next month to Sydney on a tourist visa i live in Newcastle about 3hrs from Sydney and i have no hesitation in driving down to pick her and her son up at Airport i want to be there when they come of plane for there first trip here.
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Well i think so Woody007... my fiance really likes surprises... And if its not? A big challenge.. ha ha...


----------



## wewen

woody007 said:


> Hi Romulus
> My Fiance and me are about to put our application in for PMV hopefully this week then we are hoping to get her out on a tourist visa was your fiance on one and did she have to do the CFO before she come out on the tourist visa??
> 
> thanks for your help
> Cheers
> Woody


 As i have known about cfo... it is a requirement to exit phil... whatever visas u got..and it must be done once... correct someone if im wrong..


----------



## sugarstoned

wewen said:


> Well i think so Woody007... my fiance really likes surprises... And if its not? A big challenge.. ha ha...


Hopefully he will surprise you at the airport. Congrats on your visa grant!


----------



## sugarstoned

wewen said:


> As i have known about cfo... it is a requirement to exit phil... whatever visas u got..and it must be done once... correct someone if im wrong..


Indeed but several here who got a tourist visa while waiting for their partner visas were allowed to travel without the CFO I believe. Maybe because TV's arent permanent migration visa?

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## wewen

And if u have a new passport.. Just show ur Cfo certificate and theyll put cfo stamp on ur new passport.. and it cost u nothing..


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes I will pick her up at the airport as it is close to me, you will find most people friendly to help if you need it.


Congrats to your visa grant, Aussieboy. Finally!!! 

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## wewen

sugarstoned said:


> Indeed but several here who got a tourist visa while waiting for their partner visas were allowed to travel without the CFO I believe. Maybe because TV's arent permanent migration visa?
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


when im taking the seminar.. ive meet two girls whos visa are tourist... i think so its required now. thanks


----------



## sugarstoned

manilagirl said:


> Hi there! I used to be a member of this forum but i couldn't log in to my old one. I would just like to thank everyone here for all their support, encouragement and advices it was very helpful. I am already here in australia holding a fiance visa. For all those who are still waiting for the result of their visa don't lose hope it will come at the right time.
> 
> By the way I live in Sydney and doesnt have much friends so if anyone here is interested let me know. Thank you. God speed!


Hey there! Congrats to your visa grant! I live in Sydney too, jst 10mins away from the CBD. We can be friends! Hehe I dont have much friends here myself. 

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## sugarstoned

wewen said:


> when im taking the seminar.. ive met two girls whos visa are tourist... i think so its required.. thanks


I checked the CFO website just now and the seminar is for Filipinos with immigrant visas. I am positive someone here in thread had gone to Oz on TV's without the CFO sticker.

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## iduno

sugarstoned said:


> I checked the CFO website just now and the seminar is for Filipinos with immigrant visas. I am positive someone here in thread had gone to Oz on TV's without the CFO sticker.
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


My wife has been 3 times on a TV with no CFO sticker, but it may have changed since her last visit early this year.


----------



## woody007

yes hope you get a surprise


----------



## tresha0206

sugarstoned said:


> I checked the CFO website just now and the seminar is for Filipinos with immigrant visas. I am positive someone here in thread had gone to Oz on TV's without the CFO sticker.
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


i'm on tourist visa before Jan 2013 in Aussie . They didn't check if I have a CFO sticker. But When I attended seminar this April 2013 there are also girls (Tourist visa) said they need CFO because they were hold in Airport coz need CFO sticker ...


----------



## Romulus

Hey all,

anyone heard that DFAT/DIAC are not issuing any more visa's in July due to a cap and cue limit? I'm hearing the next lot of visa's to be issued wont be until August/September.


----------



## Romulus

woody007 said:


> Hi Romulus
> My Fiance and me are about to put our application in for PMV hopefully this week then we are hoping to get her out on a tourist visa was your fiance on one and did she have to do the CFO before she come out on the tourist visa??
> 
> thanks for your help
> Cheers
> Woody


Hi woody007,

No CFO was required for my fiance to come to Australia on a tourist visa. She came in August last year and again in April this year. CFO is only required when exiting Philippines permanently if I recall.


----------



## woody007

Romulus said:


> Hi woody007,
> 
> No CFO was required for my fiance to come to Australia on a tourist visa. She came in August last year and again in April this year. CFO is only required when exiting Philippines permanently if I recall.


Hi Romulus thanks for that 
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## Romulus

woody007 said:


> Hi Romulus thanks for that
> Cheers
> Woody


Woody, are you applying for an onshore or offshore PMV?


----------



## woody007

Romulus said:


> Woody, are you applying for an onshore or offshore PMV?


we are applying for an offshore PMV


----------



## Romulus

woody007 said:


> we are applying for an offshore PMV


I'll offer you some advice based on our experience. If you're applying for an offshore PMV but want your fiance to come to Australia on a Tourist Visa ("TV") to wait while your PMV is being processed then you are better off applying for an onshore PMV. Bring her here on a TV, get married, then apply for an onshore PMV. If condition 8503 is applied to the TV is can be waived if you get married. It's not 100% certain 8503 will be waived, but if your marriage is genuine and you can substantiate your application you should be ok.


----------



## bokie

hi guys just wanted to know if anyone here has the same situation with me...my medicals was referred to a medical officer of the commonwealth I am a bit nervous because i really don't know what is wrong my medical results was cleared and submitted already last April and another thing after i submitted my additional requirements ( CENOMAR/ Advisory on marriages, Form 47A and Health examination receipt ) I haven't heard anything from my CO and from the department. If you have any idea about this matter your answers will be highly appreciated...thanks


----------



## Romulus

bokie said:


> hi guys just wanted to know if anyone here has the same situation with me...my medicals was referred to a medical officer of the commonwealth? I am a bit nervous because i really don't know what is wrong my medical results was cleared and submitted already last April and after i submitted my additional requirements ( CENOMAR/ Advisory on marriages, Form 47A and Health examination receipt ) I haven't heard anything from my CO and from the department. If you have any idea about this matter your answers will be highly appreciated...thanks


Call the embassy in Manila and find out. They're very helpful.


----------



## bokie

sugarstoned said:


> Congrats to your visa grant, Aussieboy. Finally!!!
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


congrats Aussieboy...i have been following your post...


----------



## woody007

Romulus said:


> I'll offer you some advice based on our experience. If you're applying for an offshore PMV but want your fiance to come to Australia on a Tourist Visa ("TV") to wait while your PMV is being processed then you are better off applying for an onshore PMV. Bring her here on a TV, get married, then apply for an onshore PMV. If condition 8503 is applied to the TV is can be waived if you get married. It's not 100% certain 8503 will be waived, but if your marriage is genuine and you can substantiate your application you should be ok.


Hi Romulus we have an agent handling our Visa which has helped make sure we have everything in place as required for visa this has made it all so much easier less stressful process, i think if u have a good agent they can help, i know most people here do not like them but i really dont think we could have done it on our own not knowing if we had everything right and some of our stuff did need redoing like my relationship letter which i thought was great and would have submitted as part of our application so for us an agent was great.
He did say we could get married on tourist Visa while waiting for PMV as we have a special date we would like to be married in January so if our Visa is still not through by then he said we could get married and then change the Visa to another but we were thinking if we wait 6 months for PMV to be granted and then change to another we would start our wait again so if visa not through we just put our wedding back a bit

our application should be in this week and we are applying for the TV 
at same time so we hoping to be together in Aus in a few weeks 
we cant wait we are missing each other lots

Cheers 
Woody


----------



## tresha0206

Romulus said:


> I'll offer you some advice based on our experience. If you're applying for an offshore PMV but want your fiance to come to Australia on a Tourist Visa ("TV") to wait while your PMV is being processed then you are better off applying for an onshore PMV. Bring her here on a TV, get married, then apply for an onshore PMV. If condition 8503 is applied to the TV is can be waived if you get married. It's not 100% certain 8503 will be waived, but if your marriage is genuine and you can substantiate your application you should be ok.


Hi Romulus, Wow you are lucky . Well It's good idea but I will not 100% agree... Because 8503 can be waive but it will be difficult to give reason to DIAC,,, I was on Tourist visa last year when I got married. Me and my husband is on 2years relation and have many supporting docs to prove that marriage was genuine. After the wedding we talked to DIAC and they advise that it's not valid reason to waived 8503. They only advised to apply straight 309 spouse visa offshore.

The good thing was I'm on TV when I got married then applied 309 and when my visa granted all my worries gone. I worried because DIAC will not like my case.If all tourist will get married in Aussie and request to stay to apply PMV it's not advisable maybe on their part.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Romulus, there is no such thing as an onshore PMV. PMVs are ONLY offshore.


----------



## Romulus

CollegeGirl said:


> Romulus, there is no such thing as an onshore PMV. PMVs are ONLY offshore.


Correct. I meant onshore partner visa.

When we went to DIAC for the TV extension we were told 8503 is likely to be waived in most circumstances.


----------



## tresha0206

bokie said:


> hi guys just wanted to know if anyone here has the same situation with me...my medicals was referred to a medical officer of the commonwealth I am a bit nervous because i really don't know what is wrong my medical results was cleared and submitted already last April and another thing after i submitted my additional requirements ( CENOMAR/ Advisory on marriages, Form 47A and Health examination receipt ) I haven't heard anything from my CO and from the department. If you have any idea about this matter your answers will be highly appreciated...thanks


Hi Bookie, I sent u PM. Please ring embassy to get answer more specific. You can also ask your partner to ring Global Health Aussie. Just ready your visa file Number when making inquiry. Anyway you can make timeline


----------



## Mark1987

i would like to thanks everyone who help me to gather all the documents that i need for my Partner visa application. good news my Visa is granted 23 of july.. im so happy the result. Hoping everyone will get their visa Grant.. thanks again this forum is very useful.  Amie i got my Partner Visa

by the way guys my partner and i thought its will take long time to get the result so we decided to booked ticket to australia and my flight is on 26 of July then i got this new before my flight so happy

Question Guys, what will happen to my TV because my CO grant me a multiple visa for 1 yr while im waiting to my Partner visa application? i still have that?

Thanks to CollegeGirl, Kittykat , Mark Northham, Amie and bma thanks again


----------



## toochling

superfly said:


> Oh no, this is my dilemma on my NBI cause mine indicates Visa Australia not Travel for abroad. But it's the green one that's meant for travel abroad.


is this stil applicable until now? because my boyfriend got his NBI and the purpose written on it was "visa australia", is this acceptable? he got the green one. can someone answer this please. thank you very much.


----------



## amie27

Mark1987 said:


> i would like to thanks everyone who help me to gather all the documents that i need for my Partner visa application. good news my Visa is granted 23 of july.. im so happy the result. Hoping everyone will get their visa Grant.. thanks again this forum is very useful. Amie i got my Partner Visa
> 
> by the way guys my partner and i thought its will take long time to get the result so we decided to booked ticket to australia and my flight is on 26 of July then i got this new before my flight so happy
> 
> Question Guys, what will happen to my TV because my CO grant me a multiple visa for 1 yr while im waiting to my Partner visa application? i still have that?
> 
> Thanks to CollegeGirl, Kittykat , Mark Northham, Amie and bma thanks again


CONGRATULATIONS!!! @Mark1987
I think the TV would be cancelled and the one you should use will be the new PMV that you have.. Goodluck to you and God Bless!

Our flight is not until 16-Aug so still have enough time to take care of stuff here in PH.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tresha0206

toochling said:


> is this stil applicable until now? because my boyfriend got his NBI and the purpose written on it was "visa australia", is this acceptable? he got the green one. can someone answer this please. thank you very much.


Hi ,As I checked my NBI green copy. The purpose is also VISA AUSTRALIA.
My CO didn't ask me to change.


----------



## amie27

toochling said:


> is this stil applicable until now? because my boyfriend got his NBI and the purpose written on it was "visa australia", is this acceptable? he got the green one. can someone answer this please. thank you very much.


I submitted NBI "Visa Australia" and my CO accepted it.. Although it would be better as others say here to get "Travel Abroad" purpose
Its just a 1 day process to get ur NBI 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amie27

I found out just this week that the initial entry date you have on your Visa Grant would be the expiry date of the docs you would be submitting..

Like on my Aunt's case, the NBI Clearance she submitted was dated 03-Aug-2012 which is valid for one year from the date it was acquired. They lodged their PMV Dec 2012 and she used the same NBI she has and got approved 01-July-2013 but was surprised her initial entry date should be 03-Aug-2013
When they went to the embassy, to enquire if they can adjust her flight date but was suggested to just follow the grant bec it would take time if they want that adjusted.. When I checked my Spouse Visa Grant, i have until 18-Jan-2013 as initial entry... Which is the expiry date of my NBI Clearance as well.. @[email protected]
So the initial date would be the expiration of any docs you submitted (ie. Medical or NBI) whichever comes first.. Just a thought i think would be useful to share 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AJD82

Visa Australia or Travel for abroad are both acceptable


----------



## tresha0206

Mark1987 said:


> i would like to thanks everyone who help me to gather all the documents that i need for my Partner visa application. good news my Visa is granted 23 of july.. im so happy the result. Hoping everyone will get their visa Grant.. thanks again this forum is very useful.  Amie i got my Partner Visa
> 
> by the way guys my partner and i thought its will take long time to get the result so we decided to booked ticket to australia and my flight is on 26 of July then i got this new before my flight so happy
> 
> Question Guys, what will happen to my TV because my CO grant me a multiple visa for 1 yr while im waiting to my Partner visa application? i still have that?
> 
> Thanks to CollegeGirl, Kittykat , Mark Northham, Amie and bma thanks again


Hi , As I read somewhere In DIAC or in partner booklet, I remember your multiple visa will be ceased. Instead you will have and use PMV visa only once the PMV approved.


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> I found out just this week that the initial entry date you have on your Visa Grant would be the expiry date of the docs you would be submitting..
> 
> Like on my Aunt's case, the NBI Clearance she submitted was dated 03-Aug-2012 which is valid for one year from the date it was acquired. They lodged their PMV Dec 2012 and she used the same NBI she has and got approved 01-July-2013 but was surprised her initial entry date should be 03-Aug-2013
> When they went to the embassy, to enquire if they can adjust her flight date but was suggested to just follow the grant bec it would take time if they want that adjusted.. When I checked my Spouse Visa Grant, i have until 18-Jan-2013 as initial entry... Which is the expiry date of my NBI Clearance as well.. @[email protected]
> So the initial date would be the expiration of any docs you submitted (ie. Medical or NBI) whichever comes first.. Just a thought i think would be useful to share
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Amie,  Yes I agree, it applies on my case. My NBI will expire Nov 15, 2013. And my Initial arrival to Aussie must be made before Nov 15 , 2013. So does it mean that the new applicants can apply early their requirements lol,,


----------



## Eleigh

This is really a helpful forum to all applicants  thankyou for all the very informative answers and advices 

I have a few questions..

1. Is it possible to change our wedding date? We stated to our application that our wedding date is september 26,2013. But we want to move this date to february 12,2014. The reason behind is, its our 3rd anniversary 

2. What if the question no.1 is doable, then i will lodge my spouse visa by february 2014, the validity of my visa is until april 1, 2014, if i lodge my spouse visa on feb 2014 then the visa approval will be grant after the expiration of my FiAnce visa, do you think i can still stay in australia?

Those 2 questions are running in my head everyday so i decided to share it with u guys  thankyou and Godbless


----------



## jheyremillo

Eleigh said:


> I went to cfo today around 330am and im on number 6, around 7am the gate was open already then the frontdesk asked me if my partner is australian citizen or filipino citizen with permanent resident. The front desk told me that i should attend the PDOS bec my fiance is still a filipino citizen(permanent resident) which is scheduled during tuesday and friday 2-5pm. So i will be back again tomorow.. whew.. watta hassle monday for me. nice to knw..
> 
> So if your partner or spouse is australian citizen you should attend the monday and thursday schedule (15slots) with one on one session.but if your partner is still a filipino citizen a permanent resident visa holder, you should attend PDOS during tuesday and friday 2-5pm (60slots) no one on one session.
> 
> FYI    Godbless everyone, i hope i will get my cfo certificate and sticker tomorow!!!! Wheeeee!


HI ELEIGH

I'M sorry for asking this question. Someone might have asked this before, but anyways, what is CFO? who can attend it? Is it compulsory?

thanks!
Have a nice day!


----------



## Eleigh

jheyremillo said:


> HI ELEIGH
> 
> I'M sorry for asking this question. Someone might have asked this before, but anyways, what is CFO? who can attend it? Is it compulsory?
> 
> thanks!
> Have a nice day!


Hello!  CFO - Commision on Filipino Overseas, this is a seminar u need to attend because they will brief you to the country of your destination..after the seminar they will put a sticker on your passport, which u will present to the airport immigratrion, this is compulsary for all miggrating filipinos, like with fiance or spouse visa holder, or permanent visa holder, or will be staying for more than 6 months or a year (correct me if im wrong) hehee


----------



## jheyremillo

eleigh said:


> hello!  cfo - commision on filipino overseas, this is a seminar u need to attend because they will brief you to the country of your destination..after the seminar they will put a sticker on your passport, which u will present to the airport immigratrion, this is compulsary for all miggrating filipinos, like with fiance or spouse visa holder, or permanent visa holder, or will be staying for more than 6 months or a year (correct me if im wrong) hehee


thank you so much eleigh

do you have to pay or bring anything with you when attending cfo?


----------



## Eleigh

jheyremillo said:


> thank you so much eleigh
> 
> do you have to pay or bring anything with you when attending cfo?


You have to bring two valid ids with photo on it, then 2x2 pic.. Just 1.. Then money  i paid mine 400 pesos  im a fiance visa holder and my fiance is a permanent visa holder .. I attended the PDOS.. Tuesday and friday 2-5pm schedule


----------



## jheyremillo

eleigh said:


> you have to bring two valid ids with photo on it, then 2x2 pic.. Just 1.. Then money  i paid mine 400 pesos  im a fiance visa holder and my fiance is a permanent visa holder .. I attended the pdos.. Tuesday and friday 2-5pm schedule


thank you so much for this information eleigh. This has helped me a lot understand.

God bless!


----------



## Eleigh

jheyremillo said:


> thank you so much for this information eleigh. This has helped me a lot understand.
> 
> God bless!


Welcome  its my pleasure to help  Godbless you too


----------



## iduno

jheyremillo said:


> thank you so much for this information eleigh. This has helped me a lot understand.
> 
> God bless!


If your partner/husband/fiancee is Australian the seminars are on Monday's and Thursday.
If he/she is Philippine with PR in Australia its Tuesday and Friday.
Google CFO and have a look at there site , all explained there.


----------



## jheyremillo

iduno said:


> If your partner/husband/fiancee is Australian the seminars are on Monday's and Thursday.
> If he/she is Philippine with PR in Australia its Tuesday and Friday.
> Google CFO and have a look at there site , all explained there.


Thank you for that additional info. I'm going to take a look at it..


----------



## sugarstoned

jheyremillo said:


> Thank you for that additional info. I'm going to take a look at it..


You can attend the CFO seminar even before you submit your visa application. I maybe wrong tho but in my case I took the seminar 2 years before I submitted my application. Maybe I was just excited lol


----------



## jheyremillo

sugarstoned said:


> you can attend the cfo seminar even before you submit your visa application. I maybe wrong tho but in my case i took the seminar 2 years before i submitted my application. Maybe i was just excited lol


wow! Really? Where is it held? I'm from davao.


----------



## sugarstoned

Hi everyone! 

So I am in Sydney already for almost 10 months on a 309 visa. I understand I am a temporary resident for 2 years. I have a question, do I have to submit anything or do anything to get permanent residency? Or do I have to wait for Immi to grant the said permanent visa? I was too focused on gathering the requirements for the visa and now I am here I have no idea on what the next steps are. lol

Thanks,
sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

jheyremillo said:


> wow! Really? Where is it held? I'm from davao.


I am from Cebu City so I took mine there. Visit the CFO website for more information. As far as I know I only heard of 2 CFO seminar venues: Manila and Cebu City.


----------



## iduno

sugarstoned said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I am in Sydney already for almost 10 months on a 309 visa. I understand I am a temporary resident for 2 years. I have a question, do I have to submit anything or do anything to get permanent residency? Or do I have to wait for Immi to grant the said permanent visa? I was too focused on gathering the requirements for the visa and now I am here I have no idea on what the next steps are. lol
> 
> Thanks,
> sugarstoned


Hi sugarstoned,
Now I might be wrong and somebody with more knowledge may correct me.
Immi should contact you just before the 2 years are up, if they don't call them.
Have a look on the immi web site and it explains it all there.


----------



## Mish

Eleigh said:


> This is really a helpful forum to all applicants  thankyou for all the very informative answers and advices
> 
> I have a few questions..
> 
> 1. Is it possible to change our wedding date? We stated to our application that our wedding date is september 26,2013. But we want to move this date to february 12,2014. The reason behind is, its our 3rd anniversary
> 
> 2. What if the question no.1 is doable, then i will lodge my spouse visa by february 2014, the validity of my visa is until april 1, 2014, if i lodge my spouse visa on feb 2014 then the visa approval will be grant after the expiration of my FiAnce visa, do you think i can still stay in australia?
> 
> Those 2 questions are running in my head everyday so i decided to share it with u guys  thankyou and Godbless


1/ You can have the wedding date whenever you like (as long as it is within 9 months of your PMV grant)

2/ You just have to have the 820 lodged prior to the expiry of the PMV, so you could lodge it mid-late March if you wanted to. Just needs to be lodged after you get married.

When you lodge the 820 visa you will go on to a Bridging visa when the PMV expires if you have not been granted the 820 by then. However, I have heard that those that have already had the PMV approved and then apply for the 820 approval is alot faster - days or weeks


----------



## Mish

sugarstoned said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I am in Sydney already for almost 10 months on a 309 visa. I understand I am a temporary resident for 2 years. I have a question, do I have to submit anything or do anything to get permanent residency? Or do I have to wait for Immi to grant the said permanent visa? I was too focused on gathering the requirements for the visa and now I am here I have no idea on what the next steps are. lol
> 
> Thanks,
> sugarstoned


I have heard that they send you something about 3 months prior to the 2 years, so you just have to make sure all your contact details are up to date. If you don't hear something always best to contact DIAC.


----------



## sugarstoned

iduno said:


> Hi sugarstoned,
> Now I might be wrong and somebody with more knowledge may correct me.
> Immi should contact you just before the 2 years are up, if they don't call them.
> Have a look on the immi web site and it explains it all there.


Thanks iduno and Mish for the prompt reply. I rang them like a month ago when me and hubby moved so they should have my mailing address on record. Thanks again! 

sugar-stoned


----------



## iduno

Anyone that has done the CFO seminar in Manila recently .
What time did you get there ?
What number were you in the Que.?
How many turned up?


----------



## bokie

jheyremillo said:


> wow! Really? Where is it held? I'm from davao.


hi jheyremillo,
i am from davao too, when did you lodge your papers? it's nice to know someone from davao is in this forum...i am bokie


----------



## wewen

iduno said:


> Anyone that has done the CFO seminar in Manila recently .
> What time did you get there ?
> What number were you in the Que.?
> How many turned up?


Hi Iduno... i took mine last 4th of this month.. and im there almost 7am.. and im on the 12th of the que...i know theres more people behind me still on the que. just go ahead till u get on the desk.. and they will ask u about ur concenrd. They ask me, what country im going to, if we're married yet or not and if my fiance is a citizen of australia. the que of the fiance or spouse is on the left side..


----------



## jheyremillo

bokie said:


> hi jheyremillo,
> i am from davao too, when did you lodge your papers? it's nice to know someone from davao is in this forum...i am bokie


Hi bokie

I lodged it and receive confirmation from DIAC last april 2013. What visa did you apply? when? have you done the interview? yeah it's nice to know . wanna hear more about your application. just to ease my anxiousness even just a bit. lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

Eleigh said:


> This is really a helpful forum to all applicants  thankyou for all the very informative answers and advices
> 
> I have a few questions..
> 
> 1. Is it possible to change our wedding date? We stated to our application that our wedding date is september 26,2013. But we want to move this date to february 12,2014. The reason behind is, its our 3rd anniversary
> 
> 2. What if the question no.1 is doable, then i will lodge my spouse visa by february 2014, the validity of my visa is until april 1, 2014, if i lodge my spouse visa on feb 2014 then the visa approval will be grant after the expiration of my FiAnce visa, do you think i can still stay in australia?
> 
> Those 2 questions are running in my head everyday so i decided to share it with u guys  thankyou and Godbless


Hi Eleigh! Not sure if someone else has answered you yet or not (still two more pages of this thread to catch up on) so I'm going to go ahead and answer just in case.

1) It's absolutely not a problem to change the date of your wedding. The only thing that matters is that you marry and apply for your 820 before the date that is nine months after your visa grant. You're clearly already thinking about this, and as you said, February is only 7 months post-visa grant for you. So no problem there!

2) When you apply for an onshore spouse visa (820) from your PMV, if your PMV expires and you have not received your spouse visa grant yet, you will automatically be issued a Bridging Visa A which will allow you to remain onshore and permit you full work rights as well. The only restriction with the Bridging Visa A is that if you want to go offshore during the time you're on it, you have to apply for a Bridging Visa B.

That said, it's quite possible you'll get your spouse visa grant before your PMV expires. We've seen PMV-to-820 applications go through super quickly lately (in a matter of a couple of weeks sometimes). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just finished reading the thread - Mish was on top of it, I see!  Great advice. You can ignore my reply.


----------



## Eleigh

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Eleigh! Not sure if someone else has answered you yet or not (still two more pages of this thread to catch up on) so I'm going to go ahead and answer just in case.
> 
> 1) It's absolutely not a problem to change the date of your wedding. The only thing that matters is that you marry and apply for your 820 before the date that is nine months after your visa grant. You're clearly already thinking about this, and as you said, February is only 7 months post-visa grant for you. So no problem there!
> 
> 2) When you apply for an onshore spouse visa (820) from your PMV, if your PMV expires and you have not received your spouse visa grant yet, you will automatically be issued a Bridging Visa A which will allow you to remain onshore and permit you full work rights as well. The only restriction with the Bridging Visa A is that if you want to go offshore during the time you're on it, you have to apply for a Bridging Visa B.
> 
> That said, it's quite possible you'll get your spouse visa grant before your PMV expires. We've seen PMV-to-820 applications go through super quickly lately (in a matter of a couple of weeks sometimes).
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thankyou collegirl for a very informative answer  you explained well.. Thankyou  so i dnt have to worry, you ease my anxiety  since you answered my questions, i will grab the opportunity to ask another question, do i need to get a new set of nbi? I do have nbi, but its just a personal copy, the other half was included by the time i lodged my application and this nbi will expire on january 21 2014, since il lodge my visa 820 by feb 2014, is it advisable to get a new nbi? Thanks Godbless


----------



## Eleigh

Mish said:


> 1/ You can have the wedding date whenever you like (as long as it is within 9 months of your PMV grant)
> 
> 2/ You just have to have the 820 lodged prior to the expiry of the PMV, so you could lodge it mid-late March if you wanted to. Just needs to be lodged after you get married.
> 
> When you lodge the 820 visa you will go on to a Bridging visa when the PMV expires if you have not been granted the 820 by then. However, I have heard that those that have already had the PMV approved and then apply for the 820 approval is alot faster - days or weeks


Hi mish! Thankyou! I just read your reply  thankyousomuch  anxiety no more!! Hihi Godbless


----------



## CollegeGirl

Actually, that is the perfect question for this thread! I'm not familiar at all with CFO or NBI since they're exclusive to the Philippines. I'm sure someone will jump in and answer that for you soon.


----------



## iduno

wewen said:


> Hi Iduno... i took mine last 4th of this month.. and im there almost 7am.. and im on the 12th of the que...i know theres more people behind me still on the que. just go ahead till u get on the desk.. and they will ask u about ur concenrd. They ask me, what country im going to, if we're married yet or not and if my fiance is a citizen of australia. the que of the fiance or spouse is on the left side..


Thank you wewen


----------



## Eleigh

CollegeGirl said:


> Actually, that is the perfect question for this thread! I'm not familiar at all with CFO or NBI since they're exclusive to the Philippines. I'm sure someone will jump in and answer that for you soon.


Thankyou college girl, anyways, just to be sure, i got new set of nbi, course syllabus, TOR, diploma, birthcertifcate and all of my possible credentials


----------



## proudmomma

hello everyone! I'm new in this forum and I still haven't had the chance to read all the threads here,so I'am not sure if a similar query was posted here already.. but just in case, pls help me find answers.

My boyfriend and I are gathering requirements now for our prospective marriage visa application. I have 2 sons born out of wedlock [not my boyfriend's sons] and I've read in the application that they can be a part of my application as my dependents. my question is, since they are not migrating with me, should we still need to provide letter of consent/custody papers coming from their biological father,or not? We plan to get them a visa too in the near future,when we are fully settled there as husband and wife.

Please help me ,Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrswooody007

proudmomma said:


> hello everyone! I'm new in this forum and I still haven't had the chance to read all the threads here,so I'am not sure if a similar query was posted here already.. but just in case, pls help me find answers.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are gathering requirements now for our prospective marriage visa application. I have 2 sons born out of wedlock [not my boyfriend's sons] and I've read in the application that they can be a part of my application as my dependents. my question is, since they are not migrating with me, should we still need to provide letter of consent/custody papers coming from their biological father,or not? We plan to get them a visa too in the near future,when we are fully settled there as husband and wife.
> 
> Please help me ,Thank you in advance!


Hi there. This is what I learn. The biological dad needs to affix his signature in Form 1229 of DIAC when children who are under 18 years will be migrating to Australia. Please refer to www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1229.pdf


----------



## proudmomma

hello Mrswoody007! thank you for your response  Yes, I've learned that too.. but the visa we will apply for first is the PMV. and I will just include them as dependents. They will not migrate with me,but we are planning to get them a visa too in the future when we are settled as husband and wife. so, do I still need to get the biological father's consent letter and pass it together with my PMV requirements, or are Birth certs enough ? thank you so much


----------



## wewen

proudmomma said:


> hello everyone! I'm new in this forum and I still haven't had the chance to read all the threads here,so I'am not sure if a similar query was posted here already.. but just in case, pls help me find answers.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are gathering requirements now for our prospective marriage visa application. I have 2 sons born out of wedlock [not my boyfriend's sons] and I've read in the application that they can be a part of my application as my dependents. my question is, since they are not migrating with me, should we still need to provide letter of consent/custody papers coming from their biological father,or not? We plan to get them a visa too in the near future,when we are fully settled there as husband and wife.
> 
> Please help me ,Thank you in advance!


Hi there Proudmomma. we're in the same situation.. i didnt provide any of those letters when we apply for a visa. But, my son have to require a medical even if his not migrating with me..


----------



## mrswooody007

proudmomma said:


> hello Mrswoody007! thank you for your response  Yes, I've learned that too.. but the visa we will apply for first is the PMV. and I will just include them as dependents. They will not migrate with me,but we are planning to get them a visa too in the future when we are settled as husband and wife. so, do I still need to get the biological father's consent letter and pass it together with my PMV requirements, or are Birth certs enough ? thank you so much


In that case i think you may not let their dad sign Form 1229. Whereas in my case, since I include my child in the PMV ,so our migration agent advise us to get his dad sign the form 1229.


----------



## wewen

mrswooody007 said:


> In that case i think you may not let their dad sign Form 1229. Whereas in my case, since I include my child in the PMV ,so our migration agent advise us to get his dad sign the form 1229.


Hi.. of course i include my son in my PMV as my dependent.. and they never asked for a form and we dont have an agent either.. Well, i think much better to provide those... for security..


----------



## wewen

Just sharing my experience....


----------



## amie27

Hi,

Just got my spouse visa recently approved and i just have an enquiry.

We would be leaving ph on 16-Aug but one of my kids is going back to ph after 1 month around 17-Sept to continue his studies here. CO advised me before visa was granted that he can just go bck to ph after making initial entry with me.
- My question is, the temporary visa granted is a multiple visa, while waiting for subclass 100 (PR) approved, is it alright if my son's return flight will be 29-March 2014.. Or is there a minimum month, like does he have to get bck to AU in 3mos time then go back to ph again or any info?
Will it have any effect on timeframe for his PR grant?

Thanks.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CollegeGirl

As far as I know, as long as he makes initial entry on the 309 with you, he'll be eligible for PR regardless of where he is at the time.  At least, that's true of applicants. Not sure why dependents would be different, but hopefully someone else who knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## amie27

CollegeGirl said:


> As far as I know, as long as he makes initial entry on the 309 with you, he'll be eligible for PR regardless of where he is at the time.  At least, that's true of applicants. Not sure why dependents would be different, but hopefully someone else who knows for sure will chime in.


Thanks for the quick response CollegeGirl, any info about how long he can stay overseas? Or it doesnt matter for he already have the multiple?

Thanks again.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't believe it matters, Amie. You may want to verify with someone else, though.  As far as I know, PR can be granted regardless of what country you're in at the time or how long you've been offshore.


----------



## proudmomma

wewen said:


> Hi there Proudmomma. we're in the same situation.. i didnt provide any of those letters when we apply for a visa. But, my son have to require a medical even if his not migrating with me..


hi wewen  Correct me if I'm wrong, we should be waiting for the case officer's request for us to have a medical first,as they would be giving us the clinic on where to attain the medical check up right? and thank you, Now I can set aside my worries of the biological father not giving us consent for the custody of my kids. My partner and I have been very anxious about it.


----------



## amie27

CollegeGirl said:


> I don't believe it matters, Amie. You may want to verify with someone else, though.  As far as I know, PR can be granted regardless of what country you're in at the time or how long you've been offshore.


Thanks @CollegeGirl.. Really thankful for this forum 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wewen

proudmomma said:


> hi wewen  Correct me if I'm wrong, we should be waiting for the case officer's request for us to have a medical first,as they would be giving us the clinic on where to attain the medical check up right? and thank you, Now I can set aside my worries of the biological father not giving us consent for the custody of my kids. My partner and I have been very anxious about it.


Hi, after the lodgement a days after u will recieve an email from the immis, an acknowledgement letter. It includes the health requirements. so by then u can go further.... i think its not yet a CO who requested upon... coz i think it takes months to have a Case officer. correct me College girl..


----------



## Romulus

proudmomma said:


> hi wewen  Correct me if I'm wrong, we should be waiting for the case officer's request for us to have a medical first,as they would be giving us the clinic on where to attain the medical check up right? and thank you, Now I can set aside my worries of the biological father not giving us consent for the custody of my kids. My partner and I have been very anxious about it.


Hi,

Like wewen said, once you receive email confirmation your visa application has been received it will contain a HAP number. This is used for your medical. Bring the number and have your medical done. Don't wait for the CO to ask for the medical to be done. The email states you should submit the medical within 28 days of receipt of the email.


----------



## Romulus

Good news. After some conflicting information from DIAC regarding the issue date of my fiance's visa she has been called to advise the visa will be issued within 2 weeks


----------



## krysta88

Thx all for your help over last few months


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Everyone, Hi Friends and fellow visa applicants 

I'm almost ready with all my documents to bring in Aussie and searching now for the next step how to start in Aussi. Until I got confused when I'm reading the green Booklet I got from CFO after the seminar. This booklet is " A guide for Filipinos migrating to Australia and New Zealand" It's good stuff to read because lots of information what to do before and after arrive in Australia. (Centrelink, Medicare, Tax, Skilled recognition Driver licence, work, contact numbers etc.)

My question is , Is it necessary to have DFA authenticated or we can just bring the original School , Employment Records etc ? 
In CFO guidelines booklet it says All documents like Birth Cert, MCert, Diploma, TOR, School records, Employment Cert Should bring original , accordingly accordingly into English , and duly Authenticated by the Philippine Dept of Foreign Affairs.Bring these For easier getting settled in Australia. . I have only few days left before fly to Aussie so I think I can't make all my papers be authenticated by DFA. I will only ask help from my family members to do these stuff if Aussie required a papers DFA authenticated.

Thanks,,,


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Again,

Correction in my keyboard error : From my post above I mean Accordingly translated in English  . I been to Aussie last year and when I inquired One University they not ask me for DFA Authenticated Cert... So I assume now that I can bring only original documents and will request DFA these papers if needed or required in Aussie..


----------



## amie27

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Correction in my keyboard error : From my post above I mean Accordingly translated in English  . I been to Aussie last year and when I inquired One University they not ask me for DFA Authenticated Cert... So I assume now that I can bring only original documents and will request DFA these papers if needed or required in Aussie..


Sis, im not really sure but i thought DFA Authentication is just required if migrating or working at middle east countries.. I hope someone reply regarding your enquiry so at least i could prepare it as well.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eserethj14

*Help!!!!*

Hello everyone! I have applied the PMV 300 last 17th of July and I am just waiting for the email to have my medical assessment. In manila embassy, how many days, weeks or months they will email the health number for the medical assessment after the lodgement of visa? I am just concerned because I have signed a contract to work on the ship and I am leaving on the 9th of August. Is it possible to have my medicals done anywhere in the world as long as its DIAC approved Panel Doctors even I lodged my visa in Manila? Please help...thanks!


----------



## iduno

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I have applied the PMV 300 last 17th of July and I am just waiting for the email to have my medical assessment. In manila embassy, how many days, weeks or months they will email the health number for the medical assessment after the lodgement of visa? I am just concerned because I have signed a contract to work on the ship and I am leaving on the 9th of August. Is it possible to have my medicals done anywhere in the world as long as its DIAC approved Panel Doctors even I lodged my visa in Manila? Please help...thanks!


We received an email 3 days after submitting the application.
Did you receive an acknowledgement email stating that they have received your application?
If you did there should have been an attachment giving you your HAP ID number.
If you haven't received anything, you should contact them and ask when they are going to send you the HAP ID number.
I think you can get your medicals done at any DIAC approved doctor, some one correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## amie27

Romulus said:


> Good news. After some conflicting information from DIAC regarding the issue date of my fiance's visa she has been called to advise the visa will be issued within 2 weeks


Congratulations @Romulus..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eserethj14

iduno said:


> We received an email 3 days after submitting the application.
> Did you receive an acknowledgement email stating that they have received your application?
> If you did there should have been an attachment giving you your HAP ID number.
> If you haven't received anything, you should contact them and ask when they are going to send you the HAP ID number.
> I think you can get your medicals done at any DIAC approved doctor, some one correct me if I'm wrong.


I only received SMS or text message the day after I lodged my visa that they received my application. I will give them a call to follow up. Thank you for your help...any insights please about my medicals done in other country??


----------



## amie27

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I have applied the PMV 300 last 17th of July and I am just waiting for the email to have my medical assessment. In manila embassy, how many days, weeks or months they will email the health number for the medical assessment after the lodgement of visa? I am just concerned because I have signed a contract to work on the ship and I am leaving on the 9th of August. Is it possible to have my medicals done anywhere in the world as long as its DIAC approved Panel Doctors even I lodged my visa in Manila? Please help...thanks!


Hi, after i lodged my Spouse visa application, i recieved an sms next day that Immigration had recieved my application. And i think a day after recieving the SMS, they sent me and acknowledgement email with my Application Reference Number and the request for NSO and Medical (HAP ID)
Since you lodged ur application 17-July, you shouldve recieved it by now.. Kindly check ur spam email or better yet if you havent recieved any sms or email, ring immigration or VIA center to ask if it was already forwarded to the AU embassy.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eserethj14

amie27 said:


> Hi, after i lodged my Spouse visa application, i recieved an sms next day that Immigration had recieved my application. And i think a day after recieving the SMS, they sent me and acknowledgement email with my Application Reference Number and the request for NSO and Medical (HAP ID)
> Since you lodged ur application 17-July, you shouldve recieved it by now.. Kindly check ur spam email or better yet if you havent recieved any sms or email, ring immigration or VIA center to ask if it was already forwarded to the AU embassy..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thank you Amie! I will call right now.


----------



## amie27

eserethj14 said:


> I only received SMS or text message the day after I lodged my visa that they received my application. I will give them a call to follow up. Thank you for your help...any insights please about my medicals done in other country??


I suggest you do ur medical here bec once you board the ship, surely you would find one, but might find it hard to locate an accredited clinic in timely manner.. Just ring up immigration, advised them you recieved the SMS that immi had recieved your application and ask them to resend the acknowledgement email or HAP ID or medical request to the correct email address.
At least you had already done your medical before you leave for work and just wait for the decision. If you had medical before (job) like xray, will save you time as well if you have any of your docs bec like for xray, you might not have to redo it etc..
Just a thought 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eserethj14

amie27 said:


> I suggest you do ur medical here bec once you board the ship, surely you would find one, but might find it hard to locate an accredited clinic in timely manner.. Just ring up immigration, advised them you recieved the SMS that immi had recieved your application and ask them to resend the acknowledgement email or HAP ID or medical request to the correct email address.
> At least you had already done your medical before you leave for work and just wait for the decision. If you had medical before (job) like xray, will save you time as well if you have any of your docs bec like for xray, you might not have to redo it etc..
> Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thank you again for your help. I just called the VIA center and they can't help me on anything, she said that I just have to wait for the email and she gave me another number to call and I also emailed the embassy but they did not answer my queries too..I'm so stressed  I had my medicals for my job 2 weeks ago and I am fit to work. It's really a good idea to give a copy of my medical files to the panel doctor. Thank you for that insight. How long does your medical done?


----------



## amie27

eserethj14 said:


> Thank you again for your help. I just called the VIA center and they can't help me on anything, she said that I just have to wait for the email and she gave me another number to call and I also emailed the embassy but they did not answer my queries too..I'm so stressed  I had my medicals for my job 2 weeks ago and I am fit to work. It's really a good idea to give a copy of my medical files to the panel doctor. Thank you for that insight. How long does your medical done?


It's just a one day process..  Goodluck!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jhoy03201987

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I have applied the PMV 300 last 17th of July and I am just waiting for the email to have my medical assessment. In manila embassy, how many days, weeks or months they will email the health number for the medical assessment after the lodgement of visa? I am just concerned because I have signed a contract to work on the ship and I am leaving on the 9th of August. Is it possible to have my medicals done anywhere in the world as long as its DIAC approved Panel Doctors even I lodged my visa in Manila? Please help...thanks!


Normally they send you the acknowledgment letter together with ecensus and HAP for medical within 7 working days after submission of your documents..maybe try to check your spam email .goodluck


----------



## tresha0206

amie27 said:


> Sis, im not really sure but i thought DFA Authentication is just required if migrating or working at middle east countries.. I hope someone reply regarding your enquiry so at least i could prepare it as well..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Amie, Thanks for that  .. Anyway I will apply for it because i found there's one day process only  Good luck on us.


----------



## eserethj14

jhoy03201987 said:


> Normally they send you the acknowledgment letter together with ecensus and HAP for medical within 7 working days after submission of your documents..maybe try to check your spam email .goodluck


I checked my spam emails and I still don't have it. It has been 8 working days today...hopefully I will get it tomorrow. But I will try to call another number of DIAC. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Romulus

eserethj14 said:


> I checked my spam emails and I still don't have it. It has been 8 working days today...hopefully I will get it tomorrow. But I will try to call another number of DIAC. Thanks for your help.


You should have received the email by now. Call the Embassy in Manila to confirm they have received your visa application. In our case we lodged the visa in Cebu on Saturday, the following Wednesday I received confirmation the visa has been received, along with HAP ID.


----------



## eserethj14

Romulus said:


> You should have received the email by now. Call the Embassy in Manila to confirm they have received your visa application. In our case we lodged the visa in Cebu on Saturday, the following Wednesday I received confirmation the visa has been received, along with HAP ID.


Hi Romulus, thanks for your email. I have a question, if there's a problem on medical, do they tell you right away or refer to another doctor for further checks? thanks again


----------



## Romulus

eserethj14 said:


> Hi Romulus, thanks for your email. I have a question, if there's a problem on medical, do they tell you right away or refer to another doctor for further checks? thanks again


If there is a problem with the medical they will notify you right away.


----------



## louiseb

Take a look at this thread posted on this forum im sure you will find all your answers 
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/8662-pmv-spouse-visa-philippines-australia.html


----------



## Cecilia

*Certificate of no Marriage*

I have been asked by my Case Officer to supply from NSO Cenomar . I am confused as I already submitted my marriage certificate through NSO? Is this part of the new Fraud Detection system I wonder?
Has any other 309 applicant had similar request?


----------



## jayralvarez

Cecilia said:


> I have been asked by my Case Officer to supply from NSO Cenomar . I am confused as I already submitted my marriage certificate through NSO? Is this part of the new Fraud Detection system I wonder?
> Has any other 309 applicant had similar request?


Hi Cecilia. I think it's part of their SOP now for you to request your marriage certificate from NSO through e-Census. Just follow the site provided on your acknowledgement letter on how to request through e-Census. Good luck on your application.


----------



## pipz1028

Cecilia said:


> I have been asked by my Case Officer to supply from NSO Cenomar . I am confused as I already submitted my marriage certificate through NSO? Is this part of the new Fraud Detection system I wonder?
> Has any other 309 applicant had similar request?


Yes Cecilia, my CO asked me the same...


----------



## eserethj14

pipz1028 said:


> Yes Cecilia, my CO asked me the same...


Hi I applied for PMV 300, I was married before and had annulment papers included on my documents, do I still need NSO CENOMAR? I don't have CO yet but I will be leaving the country in a week for work so does anybody knows what the CO asks additional documents, Thanks everyone!


----------



## eserethj14

Hello I just got my acknowledgment letter today after I rang the Manila embassy. Thanks to the guy that I talked to, he was very helpful and expedite my request and thanks to those who help me out here. I will have my medicals done on Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## eserethj14

Hello again...I just want to know whoever lodge the PMV 300 Philippine/Manila Embassy in the month of July please pm me here so we can talk about our visa and how it's progress. Thank you


----------



## bokie

Cecilia said:


> I have been asked by my Case Officer to supply from NSO Cenomar . I am confused as I already submitted my marriage certificate through NSO? Is this part of the new Fraud Detection system I wonder?
> Has any other 309 applicant had similar request?


 hi Cecilia,
I am also an applicant of SC 309,( lodged Feb. 28,2013), do whatever your case officer asked you to comply because it is part of the process go to e-census and apply online just follow all the directions and you will be fine. I was also asked by my CO to do this...


----------



## omv2

same here I've logged my application last week of July havent heard about my CO and medical request


----------



## Aussieboy07

eserethj14 said:


> Hello again...I just want to know whoever lodge the PMV 300 Philippine/Manila Embassy in the month of July please pm me here so we can talk about our visa and how it's progress. Thank you


Hi E
If you check out the timeline function you can compare yourself against others. Though remember every application is judged on it's own merits


----------



## mrswooody007

omv2 said:


> same here I've logged my application last week of July havent heard about my CO and medical request


Hi there. May I know if you get have a migrant agent and when ( exact date) in July did you lodge your application.


----------



## omv2

Hi,
Yes I do have an Immi agent, I ve logged my aplication last July 24

Sheryl


----------



## jayralvarez

omv2 said:


> Hi,
> Yes I do have an Immi agent, I ve logged my aplication last July 24
> 
> Sheryl


Have you received your acknowledgement letter from the immigration already? If you haven't, it should come through your e-mail within 7 working days after the date of your lodgement. There you will find your HAP IP for your medical examination and a request for your NSO documents. Best of luck!


----------



## mrswooody007

omv2 said:


> Hi,
> Yes I do have an Immi agent, I ve logged my aplication last July 24
> 
> Sheryl


That is good. Did you authorize your agent to act on your behalf in communicating with the DIAC? Because if you do, the DIAC will communicate directly to your agent. And the Citizen Charter of DIAC stated that your acknowledgement letter will be sent withing 7 working days. So hopefully on Friday, it be forwarded to you by your agent. ( please Mark Northam correct me if am wrong)


----------



## omv2

appreciate your info
and Thanks


----------



## sar_g

omv2 said:


> same here I've logged my application last week of July havent heard about my CO and medical request


U might have to check your email from time to time as they will inform you on what to do next..if the immi had received your application they will then email you the e-census and medical info with your hap id..


----------



## omv2

thanks sar_g


----------



## wishful

Hi everyone, please don't forget to update your signatures with your time line. This will make it easier to see each others progress.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pssst...wishful... you have TWO timelines. You overachiever, you.


----------



## superfly

Here's my timeline. cant wait to put grant visa date! hehe. Don't really know the police check but I've submitted my NBI clearance together with my application forms. 

How's it goin everyone? I'm still on the waiting game. One month down more to go.  

I haven't heard anything from embassy and I know CO will be assigned on the third month. I'm just praying that I've completed everything. Hopefully 0% of delays for all of us. 

To all who are anxious with the acknowledgement from embassy (medical). i reckon it will take max of 10 days. I lodged my visa app 25 June 2013, received the request of medical and NSO docs 6 July 2013. So yeah do the math and don't fret. Also, when I got that particular email, it mentioned something like they are currently assigning/processing 16 May 2013 applicants. So again, breathe and think about the other applicants who submitted ahead of us. 

Can't wait to live here permanently I hate winter tho, so freaking cold at night!


----------



## wewen

superfly said:


> Here's my timeline. cant wait to put grant visa date! hehe. Don't really know the police check but I've submitted my NBI clearance together with my application forms.
> 
> How's it goin everyone? I'm still on the waiting game. One month down more to go.
> 
> I haven't heard anything from embassy and I know CO will be assigned on the third month. I'm just praying that I've completed everything. Hopefully 0% of delays for all of us.
> 
> To all who are anxious with the acknowledgement from embassy (medical). i reckon it will take max of 10 days. I lodged my visa app 25 June 2013, received the request of medical and NSO docs 6 July 2013. So yeah do the math and don't fret. Also, when I got that particular email, it mentioned something like they are currently assigning/processing 16 May 2013 applicants. So again, breathe and think about the other applicants who submitted ahead of us.
> 
> Can't wait to live here permanently I hate winter tho, so freaking cold at night!


Yeah.. indeed surperfly!! and what a nice Username! it reminds me of a certain WWE Superstars... ha ha..


----------



## dunan

Looks like Mortein might need to go back to the drawing board...lol


----------



## Princessmarz

Yey! Timeline updated... Im looking for jobsite here in oz. Anyone who knows the website? Here in Sydney, no filipino friends yet


----------



## superfly

Princesmarz: go SEEK.COM

I'm in Sydney too.  

Don't worry not having philo friends yet. Aussies are very polite and friendly! I got couple of Aussie friends most of 'em are my fiance's workmates  

Enjoy Oz! It's an awesome weather today! Sun is up and it's laundry time haha!

@wewen; thanks! Haha WWE!! Reminds me of 90s


----------



## Mish

Princessmarz said:


> Yey! Timeline updated... Im looking for jobsite here in oz. Anyone who knows the website? Here in Sydney, no filipino friends yet


SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au

Though I would search seek first as it is the most popular one.

Also please remember: do not provide your TFN or bank details to anyone online.


----------



## dunan

Centrelink used to have a job network if you were unemployed...has that all changed? Been away for a while now so cannot keep up..


----------



## omv2

@College girl,
Hi, I didn't i make two timelines. Don't know how to erase my second timeline


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi omv2 - I only see one, so I think you fixed it!  Usually that just happens when you inadvertently paste the code in twice.


----------



## proudmomma

hello! I'm a bit confused now,, just a question: a friend of mine who recently lodged a PMV application maybe last may of this year, told me to wait for the COs request to have a medical check. but on the checklist it says to submit all requirements as per lodging the application. which is which guys? she also said that I need not include certified copies of my birth cert and cenomar as these too will be requested by the CO. pls enlighten me,I am getting anxious and nervous about this whole thing.


----------



## dunan

Momma.....Put in application via VIA......after around 10 days you will get an email with attachment doc advising you about doing your medical plus one requesting NSO to forward all necessary information directly to embassy.....they will send you a confirmation email when you have done whatever you have to.......then wait n maybe in 2-3 months you will find out who your CO is......


----------



## jayralvarez

proudmomma said:


> hello! I'm a bit confused now,, just a question: a friend of mine who recently lodged a PMV application maybe last may of this year, told me to wait for the COs request to have a medical check. but on the checklist it says to submit all requirements as per lodging the application. which is which guys? she also said that I need not include certified copies of my birth cert and cenomar as these too will be requested by the CO. pls enlighten me,I am getting anxious and nervous about this whole thing.


Hi! Just complete all requirements on the checklist before lodging your application. As for your medical examination and NSO docs, you have to wait for your acknowledgement letter after lodging your application. You may receive this within 7 working days after lodgement, the email usually goes through your Junk/Spam folder. On the acknowlegement letter, a HAP ID will be provided for your medical examination and a request for your NSO docs through e-census which will be mailed directly by NSO office to the embassy. Best of luck!


----------



## dunan

Must be an echo in here lol


----------



## eserethj14

Can anyone help me, I got the acknowledgement letter with my HAP ID and NSO on my email. I believed they will allocate a CO after 8 weeks of lodgement, correct me if I'm wrong. My question is do I have to do the NSO birth certificate/marriage/CENOMAR even if I don't have CO and was not asked but it was only on my acknowledgement letter? Or do I have to wait for the email of my CO for further documents? I'm just confused thank you


----------



## ozjen

eserethj14 said:


> Can anyone help me, I got the acknowledgement letter with my HAP ID and NSO on my email. I believed they will allocate a CO after 8 weeks of lodgement, correct me if I'm wrong. My question is do I have to do the NSO birth certificate/marriage/CENOMAR even if I don't have CO and was not asked but it was only on my acknowledgement letter? Or do I have to wait for the email of my CO for further documents? I'm just confused thank you


i may not have received an acknowledgement letter yet but being an active member of this forum i've known that once you received it, you need to follow the instructions and no need to wait for a CO be assigned to you.

btw, i already submitted the relevant documents from NSO together with the lodgment of my visa application. i just presented the receipts to the via center (i told the operator of NSO helpline to deliver the documents to Australian Embassy Manila. i called NSO helpline 1 day prior to lodging my application)


----------



## dunan

Ese....With your medical attachment n HAP ID...there is a choice of 2 places to go to and have medical done (In Cebu, anyway)....I had to do it over 2 days in Cebu, not sure if this is normal but.......The clinic will forward that to embassy. You pay them and make sure you keep the receipt...You may be asked to send that also as a further doc request later on.


Same with request for NSO docs....2 methods can be used, each with its own system/bank to make payment at.


Do not wait for CO to be appointed.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Dunan raised a good point, keep receipts of everything no matter how trivial you may think it is at the time.
Eserethj14
Do your NSO stuff now make sure it is electronically sent to the embassy by the NSO, you sending it is not exceptable


----------



## Aussieboy07

For the NSO stuff check out this site

http://www.philippines.embassy.gov....cument for an Australian Visa Application.pdf


----------



## proudmomma

dunan said:


> Momma.....Put in application via VIA......after around 10 days you will get an email with attachment doc advising you about doing your medical plus one requesting NSO to forward all necessary information directly to embassy.....they will send you a confirmation email when you have done whatever you have to.......then wait n maybe in 2-3 months you will find out who your CO is......


Hi Dunan, thank you! but what is VIA? sorry this is something new for me


----------



## proudmomma

jayralvarez said:


> Hi! Just complete all requirements on the checklist before lodging your application. As for your medical examination and NSO docs, you have to wait for your acknowledgement letter after lodging your application. You may receive this within 7 working days after lodgement, the email usually goes through your Junk/Spam folder. On the acknowlegement letter, a HAP ID will be provided for your medical examination and a request for your NSO docs through e-census which will be mailed directly by NSO office to the embassy. Best of luck!


hello Jayralvarez,,thank you for answering my question too.. i'm so thankful i found this site. you guys are really helpful


----------



## Salpakan

Hi there.

1.Fiancee is planning to come over to Australia on TV, is it wise to get married so we can directly apply for spouse visa instead of FV which was initially planned. Been in the relationship for only about 9 months. Met once. Constant communication. Never lived together.

2. For partner visas filed onshore, are NSO docs still requested ONLINE or can they be attached to the application?


----------



## wishful

proudmomma said:


> Hi Dunan, thank you! but what is VIA? sorry this is something new for me


VIA (Welcome to via.ph, VISA Information & Application) is Australia Embassy's third party service provider for Visa lodgement and initial processing. Visa applications are sent/submitted to them and they forward these to DIAC/Embassy for assessment. It is only for emergency/special cases wherein applications can be submitted directly to Embassy.


----------



## tresha0206

Salpakan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 1.Fiancee is planning to come over to Australia on TV, is it wise to get married so we can directly apply for spouse visa instead of FV which was initially planned. Been in the relationship for only about 9 months. Met once. Constant communication. Never lived together.
> 
> 2. For partner visas filed onshore, are NSO docs still requested ONLINE or can they be attached to the application?


Hi.. I'm not expert but i think it's difficult or no chance at all to apply Partner visa onshore if your fiance is from tourist visa. My first question is from where your fiance from? Mostly if from high risk country and a sponsored tourist there will be condition "8503 " or no further stay..So there's no time to apply onshore. Please note that tourist visa is for tourist purpose .. DIAC will doubt if you will apply spouse visa after tourist unless have lot of evidence that the relationship is genuine. I am sharing from what i've experienced only 

Maybe can apply PMV and tourist at the same time.


----------



## tresha0206

Princessmarz said:


> Yey! Timeline updated... Im looking for jobsite here in oz. Anyone who knows the website? Here in Sydney, no filipino friends yet


Hi Princessmarz, it depends on what work u want... of course you have right to work now "SEEK" CAREERONE" JOBRAPIDO websites. At first I look for easy to apply work in 
Sydney Region, NSW | Jobs | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds

You can try this too Government work websites

Centrelink jobnetwork : www.jobnetwork.gov.au or call 13 62 68
Employment prospects : Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board
Australian Workplace : workplace.gov.au
Skilled Migration : Skilled Migrant website - Australian JobSearch
AEI-NOOSR : www.aie.dest.gov.au

Don't forget to ready your Tax file no. proof of permanent residency, passport, resume, letter, and others .Goodluck


----------



## krysta88

Excuse me guys 

I had my 300 Visa approved and now I'm preparing my final things. Just some advice, I have found the best way to fly to Australia is to fly Cebu Pacific, Manila to Singapore, then fly Scoot from Singapore to Gold Coast (or Sydney if NSW). Only cost $350 in total  

Also I have some good news... I enquired about using a filipino driving licence in Queensland while I am there, and it is fine for me to drive using my licence for as long as it is valid. No need to get an Australian licence until it's been 3 months of being a permanent resident, which is at least 3 years away for me!

I have a few questions:

1) At what point in my travels will I have to show them or prove to the authorities that my visa has been granted? And do I just show them the visa grant letter?

2) Will I need to pay the travel tax of 1600PHP if I'm leaving on 300 visa?

3) At which airport will they check the CFO, would it be just Manila, or also Singapore and Gold Coast?

4) I'll have my CFO in Cebu soon. What documents should I bring, and is it 400 pesos? Is the office near the Basilica and Magellans Cross?

Thanks po


----------



## lady.j

Hi. Me & my hubby are planning to lodge Partner Visa & Visitor Visa (under family sponsored stream) together before end of this month.
Do the subclass 600 (family sponsored type) & subclass 679 have the same procedure? 
Do i need to send to my hubby my visitor form so that he can lodge it together with the sponsor form? 
Or i can lodge my VV application here in VIA Makati together with my PV application?
Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## iduno

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me guys
> 
> I had my 300 Visa approved and now I'm preparing my final things. Just some advice, I have found the best way to fly to Australia is to fly Cebu Pacific, Manila to Singapore, then fly Scoot from Singapore to Gold Coast (or Sydney if NSW). Only cost $350 in total
> 
> Also I have some good news... I enquired about using a filipino driving licence in Queensland while I am there, and it is fine for me to drive using my licence for as long as it is valid. No need to get an Australian licence until it's been 3 months of being a permanent resident, which is at least 3 years away for me!
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) At what point in my travels will I have to show them or prove to the authorities that my visa has been granted? And do I just show them the visa grant letter?
> 
> 2) Will I need to pay the travel tax of 1600PHP if I'm leaving on 300 visa?
> 
> 3) At which airport will they check the CFO, would it be just Manila, or also Singapore and Gold Coast?
> 
> 4) I'll have my CFO in Cebu soon. What documents should I bring, and is it 400 pesos? Is the office near the Basilica and Magellans Cross?
> 
> Thanks po


Krysta,
1.Manila Immigration may ask to see your visa grant letter, when you get to Australia your passport number and grant details are in the immi computer, so they wont ask to see the letter.

2. I think you still have to pay the 1600php.Cant let you out of the country with out collecting as much as they can hahaha.

3.Manila or Cebu. 
If you are on a one way ticket the airline may ask to see your grant letter before they give you a boarding pass, probably at Singapore if you are travelling on a one way from there to OZ.
Check the baggage allowance on Cebu and Scoot.

4.400php for the CFO seminar and sticker.
Check the CFO web site it gives you all the info you need on what docs to take there and also there address in Cebu.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marianina

Hi Krysta, belated congratulations on your visa grant. Please see my comments, highlighted below.



krysta88 said:


> Excuse me guys
> 
> I had my 300 Visa approved and now I'm preparing my final things. Just some advice, I have found the best way to fly to Australia is to fly Cebu Pacific, Manila to Singapore, then fly Scoot from Singapore to Gold Coast (or Sydney if NSW). Only cost $350 in total
> 
> Also I have some good news... I enquired about using a filipino driving licence in Queensland while I am there, and it is fine for me to drive using my licence for as long as it is valid. No need to get an Australian licence until it's been 3 months of being a permanent resident, which is at least 3 years away for me! It's the same in NSW. I have been driving for a long time in the Phils but I needed to re-learn how to drive on the other side of the road -- it was daunting at first, particularly going through roundabouts. One useful tip I was told was to keep in mind that the center line on the road must (almost always) be on your right.'Suggest you take short practice drives first before heading out to main roads.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) At what point in my travels will I have to show them or prove to the authorities that my visa has been granted? And do I just show them the visa grant letter? Just have a hard copy tucked in to your passport, to make things easier for everybody.
> 
> 2) Will I need to pay the travel tax of 1600PHP if I'm leaving on 300 visa?Yes, we will only be exempt once we are permanent residents of Aus.
> 
> 3) At which airport will they check the CFO, would it be just Manila, or also Singapore and Gold Coast?I believe it is only in the Philippines. But then again, the cert and label will be in your passport, so no need to worry.
> 
> 4) I'll have my CFO in Cebu soon. What documents should I bring, and is it 400 pesos? Is the office near the Basilica and Magellans Cross?Please refer to a thread on this dated 16 January 2013.
> 
> Thanks po


Good luck!


----------



## JEdwards

krysta88 said:


> Excuse me guys
> 
> I had my 300 Visa approved and now I'm preparing my final things. Just some advice, I have found the best way to fly to Australia is to fly Cebu Pacific, Manila to Singapore, then fly Scoot from Singapore to Gold Coast (or Sydney if NSW). Only cost $350 in total
> 
> Also I have some good news... I enquired about using a filipino driving licence in Queensland while I am there, and it is fine for me to drive using my licence for as long as it is valid. No need to get an Australian licence until it's been 3 months of being a permanent resident, which is at least 3 years away for me!
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) At what point in my travels will I have to show them or prove to the authorities that my visa has been granted? And do I just show them the visa grant letter?
> 
> 2) Will I need to pay the travel tax of 1600PHP if I'm leaving on 300 visa?
> 
> 3) At which airport will they check the CFO, would it be just Manila, or also Singapore and Gold Coast?
> 
> 4) I'll have my CFO in Cebu soon. What documents should I bring, and is it 400 pesos? Is the office near the Basilica and Magellans Cross?
> 
> Thanks po


Hi Krysta,

Congratulations! And will share some info with regards to your questions.

1.) In the PH immi show your visa grant letter, passport and your ticket (PH to SG then SG to OZ). You have to put them all together and hand it.
I travel by Scoot as well, at the immi in SG the same show them your visa grant letter and passport.

2.) You still have to pay the the though.

3.) CFO is only be check at PH immi not in SG and Australia immi. Mainly because CFO is only for Filipino leaving as migrants.

4.) CFO in Cebu google it and all info is there for you. Best call or pm members here who went to Cebu CFO.

God Bless and Good Luck!


----------



## JEdwards

Hi to everyone,

Been busy since I arrived OZ so unable to keep up for all the good news!
Anyway I just wish to say Congratulations to all who got their visa on July and the rest that is yet to come.

Congratulations to all you and to us 
Good luck and God bless!


----------



## krysta88

Thank you everyone for the help!


----------



## iduno

PAL have one way fares to Australia for $358


----------



## Romulus

iduno said:


> PAL have one way fares to Australia for $358


Where? Can you please provide a link? Singapore are charging around USD$790 for one way from Cebu to Perth.


----------



## iduno

Romulus said:


> Where? Can you please provide a link? Singapore are charging around USD$790 for one way from Cebu to Perth.


PAL Sale.
http://philippineairlinespromos.com/edm/20130803_EDM_Everyday_Madness/index.html


----------



## wewen

And today is the best day to buy a ticket... for they have promos on mondays? as ive heared...


----------



## iduno

wewen said:


> And today is the best day to buy a ticket... for they have promos on mondays? as ive heared...


But you have to be quick ,Filipinos get up at 1 minute past midnight to get them...hahahah


----------



## dunan

99.9% of promos have already been allocated to family n friends...this is the Philippines...google the airline sites 1 min after promo is announced and its sold out...lol


----------



## wewen

dunan said:


> 99.9% of promos have already been allocated to family n friends...this is the Philippines...google the airline sites 1 min after promo is announced and its sold out...lol


 super fast...


----------



## iduno

dunan said:


> 99.9% of promos have already been allocated to family n friends...this is the Philippines...google the airline sites 1 min after promo is announced and its sold out...lol


No, that doesn't happen does it??? hahahahaha


----------



## Aussieboy07

So the reality is that if I pay $437 on Jet star to Brisbane that it is a good deal


----------



## Marianina

dunan said:


> 99.9% of promos have already been allocated to family n friends...this is the Philippines...google the airline sites 1 min after promo is announced and its sold out...lol


Your constant trashing of the Philippines -- which has appeared in a lot of your posts -- is unnecessary and downright offensive. Please stop.


----------



## ikihajimaru

Hi guys! Been missing you a lot!! I am currently finishing everything here in manila before I head to Darwin! Will leaving for next month! Hope to hear from you guys!

I have to back read 30 pages! Good luck and congratulations to all those who receive their grants!


----------



## Teedo

Coming up on 7 and a half months soon.....I tried calling the embassy and after 4 failed attempts, i finally got through but only to be told that our case officer is out and to email them instead. I emailed them, only to be told the usual 'its still being processed'


----------



## ikihajimaru

@teedo keep your fingers crossed! Sand pray don't loose patience.. it will arrive soon.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Teedo
I know the waiting is a killer, that is why I joined here partly to gain knowledge but largely just to fill in time. It will happen, all you need to do is work out how to fill in the time. Try planning activities that you will do together ie. places to go to look on websites for interesting things to do like plan a trip to the great barrier reef. Just an idea


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy true... this forum is very helpful and has been my support system. 

Tee do and aussieboy 

Where are you guys heading next? I am currently touring around the phil! I am going to miss this! Hah! Hopefully we have the capacity to go around Australia.. p


----------



## Aussieboy07

What with the visa costs, wedding cost and airfare, I am thinking a boat ride to Stradbroke Island QLD and a bit of whale watching in Harvey Bay


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> Where? Can you please provide a link? Singapore are charging around USD$790 for one way from Cebu to Perth.


Booked mine 738$ PAL Cebu to Perth but from Manila to Perth is 100+ $ less. Jetstar is cheaper but im comfortable with Pal. When is your fiancee leaving Romulus?


----------



## woody007

sar_g said:


> Booked mine 738$ PAL Cebu to Perth but from Manila to Perth is 100+ $ less. Jetstar is cheaper but im comfortable with Pal. When is your fiancee leaving Romulus?


Hi Guys we are looking at getting my fiance and her son out on 3 month tourist visa next few weeks gonna fly to Sydney from manilla ive been looking at airfares for a while we have been looking at Quantas and PAL our prices for return are from $1700 to $1955 Aus dollars for my Fiance and son. 
Jetstar are cheaper to start but charge u for everything so end up being the most expensive lol Quantas have a 30kg bag limit as well which would be handy

Cheers 
Woody


----------



## hanzyman

here's PAL's promo starting August 16:

Philippine Airlines :: Everyday Madness


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Hanzyman
Correct me if I am wrong, we can just book and change the date at a later time?


----------



## hanzyman

Based on the Terms and Conditions on the page:

* Tickets are non-rebookable, non-refundable, non-reroutable and non-transferable

which is normal for special promos like this i suppose.


----------



## Aussieboy07

thanks for the info


----------



## Salpakan

tresha0206 said:


> Hi.. I'm not expert but i think it's difficult or no chance at all to apply Partner visa onshore if your fiance is from tourist visa. My first question is from where your fiance from? Mostly if from high risk country and a sponsored tourist there will be condition "8503 " or no further stay..So there's no time to apply onshore. Please note that tourist visa is for tourist purpose .. DIAC will doubt if you will apply spouse visa after tourist unless have lot of evidence that the relationship is genuine. I am sharing from what i've experienced only
> 
> Maybe can apply PMV and tourist at the same time.


Thanks tresha for your reply. We're not actually thinking of applying partner visa onshore. We're just thinking of getting married onshore under tourist visa and then apply spouse visa offshore. That's what we were reckoning if it's a good idea. Thanks


----------



## tresha0206

Salpakan said:


> Thanks tresha for your reply. We're not actually thinking of applying partner visa onshore. We're just thinking of getting married onshore under tourist visa and then apply spouse visa offshore. That's what we were reckoning if it's a good idea. Thanks


Hi Salpakan,

I can't comment if it's good idea or not.. I will send you PM just to share my experience


----------



## ikihajimaru

Aussieboy07 said:


> What with the visa costs, wedding cost and airfare, I am thinking a boat ride to Stradbroke Island QLD and a bit of whale watching in Harvey Bay


Nice nice...... good thing were in Darwin. Planes under 200 AUD under jet star. One direct flight. Though no morning flight. Keeping my fingers crossed that hubby can pick me!


----------



## omv2

Yes same lucky me, gonna be in Darwin too.


----------



## ikihajimaru

omv2 said:


> Yes same lucky me, gonna be in Darwin too.


Lucky us then!


----------



## ikihajimaru

omv2 said:


> Yes same lucky me, gonna be in Darwin too.


Lucky us then!!!


----------



## janinerika

Hello Everyone! I hope someone could give me an advice with regards to my partner's visa.... here it goes. 

My mum and my husband had a fight, my husband is still overseas while waiting for the visa, unfortunately, their fight got worst and he disrespected my mum. Now, my mum wanted me to cancel the processing of my husband's visa, but I don't want to do it because we were the one who made an effort and paid for it and our relationship did not break down. My mum kept telling me to cancel it because she wanted me to choose between her & my husband. It's a very difficult decision but I stick to not to cancel it but me and my mum argued to point that she hurt me physically. It really got worst but for her not to feel that I turned my back on her, I sent an email to immig and cancel the visa. I thought it would save my relationshp between us but it didn't.

I emailed them last wednesday but I haven't received a confirmation from immig yet but now I am thinking to sent an email taking back what I said to immig and just continue the processing of my husband's visa... is it worth to risk? Our relationship didn't break down, it just that issues going on between our families got worst... we decided not to live with my mum when he gets here..


----------



## toochling

*47sp #84*

Hi guys,

Can someone tell what to write down on page 84 of 47sp form of the applicant? We are applying for PMV Subclass 300 and we don't have any idea on what to write down on page 84, can someone help us please?

Thanks!!

We are planning to lodge our application next week, maybe Wednesday, my partner's going to Manila via Processing centre. So excited and anxious at the same time


----------



## Marianina

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone tell what to write down on page 84 of 47sp form of the applicant? We are applying for PMV Subclass 300 and we don't have any idea on what to write down on page 84, can someone help us please?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> We are planning to lodge our application next week, maybe Wednesday, my partner's going to Manila via Processing centre. So excited and anxious at the same time


Toochling, might you be referring to question 84 and not page 84? If you will just go to the immi website indicated, it will guide you on what the breakdown of charges are for a PMV300 and what figures to fill in the boxes with. (It did take me some time to think about how they wanted this done; I'm about to apply for an 820 and the only charge is $995.00 which is the Base Application Charge. You will really have to refer to the immi site to determine your charges based on the circumstances of your partner's application.)

Good luck.


----------



## toochling

Marianina said:


> Toochling, might you be referring to question 84 and not page 84? If you will just go to the immi website indicated, it will guide you on what the breakdown of charges are for a PMV300 and what figures to fill in the boxes with. (It did take me some time to think about how they wanted this done; I'm about to apply for an 820 and the only charge is $995.00 which is the Base Application Charge. You will really have to refer to the immi site to determine your charges based on the circumstances of your partner's application.)
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Marianina! Thanks for the reply, will do that later this evening, I will check on the website and see what to fill in, it's a bit confusing hehe. 

Anyway, since we are applying for PMV at the moment and as we all know marrying within 9 months, after that do we need to apply for partner's visa? with same charges?


----------



## hanzyman

am i looking at an outdated form since question 84 on the 47sp form i'm looking at is about acknowlodgment of social security payments? 

Anyways, yes after your PMV you'd be applying for a 820/801 visa which at the moment would cost you $995.


----------



## toochling

I think question 84 would be the visa charge and im just wondering about the sections there because there's alot of boxes to fill in lol. 

how about the visa processing centre charge which is i think around 1200? can we pay that in cash or manager's cheque as well?


----------



## hanzyman

I believe you can/need to pay the visa processing centre charge via cash.


----------



## toochling

Very well then  thanks for the reply.

Does anyone here got their visa granted recently? How many months?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Janinerika
I will start with NO ONE has the right to physically/emotionally abuse you including your mother. It is not to late to change your statement to immigration, just explain the circumstances. Many parents disapprove of their children's choice in partner but it is your choice not your parents. You sound young so I am writing this as an older guy, if you really love this man you need to grow up and stand by your man.


----------



## sugarstoned

Check this out guys. Super cheap flights from Philippine Airlines.

http://www1.philippineairlines.com/special-offers/everyday-madness


----------



## CollegeGirl

hanzyman said:


> am i looking at an outdated form since question 84 on the 47sp form i'm looking at is about acknowlodgment of social security payments?
> 
> Anyways, yes after your PMV you'd be applying for a 820/801 visa which at the moment would cost you $995.


Yes, you're looking at an outdated form. Not sure if you've applied yet? If you haven't, make sure you use the most current version of the form. Otherwise they'll make you redo it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Here's my concern - Janinerika, you're going to be admitting to DIAC that you lied to them. That's a problem. You might want to talk to a migration agent before you contact DIAC again...


----------



## hanzyman

@CollegeGirl I just checked again and I did use the old one when I applied for my 820 last week. I guess I got lucky that my CO didn't ask me to re-do the application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

They still might. Just be aware that's a possibility.


----------



## hanzyman

I hope they don't take the approval back and make me fill up the most recent form, that would be a pain. Hahahaha.


----------



## Aussieboy07

sugarstoned said:


> Check this out guys. Super cheap flights from Philippine Airlines.
> 
> Philippine Airlines :: Everyday Madness


Hey Sugarstoned, Great find, I will just add that it starts on the 16 August so people will probably need to be up at midnight the day before to get a ticket. Good luck


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hey Sugarstoned, Great find, I will just add that it starts on the 16 August so people will probably need to be up at midnight the day before to get a ticket. Good luck


Available seats:

Melbourne 11,040
Sydney 10,368
Brisbane/Darwin 6,528

Hopefully all those seats won't get sold out in a day! lol


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey sugarstoned 
knowing my luck they will haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

alo had a thought I wonder how many of these seats are bought by travel agents prior to us getting a chance


----------



## dunan

Shame!!! Shame!!!Shame!!! PAL would never do that!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Dunan
Please explain


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
I think we have lost our way a little bit on our thread which is okay (guilty as charged) . I am just wondering why there has not been the usual questions around the CFO or NSO or VIA? Which we are always keen to answer


----------



## dunan

Came with a big smile Aussie but couldn't find a smiley...Yep this thread has totally lost its way from being a question n answer thread to something more like FB...AND its JUST MY PERSONAL OPINION......


----------



## ozjen

hi guys! if i had my medical examination after they advised me to do so (thru the acknowledgement letter), do i need to inform the embassy about it?


----------



## wewen

ozjen said:


> hi guys! if i had my medical examination after they advised me to do so (thru the acknowledgement letter), do i need to inform the embassy about it?


No need......
and u can send ur medical reciept to the VIA as an add documents.


----------



## omv2

Hello to all.
I got my medical request after 9 days  
But still wondering how long I have to wait for my Singapore Police check request.


----------



## ozjen

wewen said:


> No need......
> and u can send ur medical reciept to the VIA as an add documents.


thanks wewen


----------



## janinerika

Aussieboy07 said:


> Janinerika
> I will start with NO ONE has the right to physically/emotionally abuse you including your mother. It is not to late to change your statement to immigration, just explain the circumstances. Many parents disapprove of their children's choice in partner but it is your choice not your parents. You sound young so I am writing this as an older guy, if you really love this man you need to grow up and stand by your man.


Hi Aussieboy
Thank you for your advice. I definitely agree with your statement. 
The two of us remained strong together despite of what had happened.
I am sending an email to immigration again, I hope it is not too late yet.


----------



## janinerika

CollegeGirl said:


> Here's my concern - Janinerika, you're going to be admitting to DIAC that you lied to them. That's a problem. You might want to talk to a migration agent before you contact DIAC again...


Hi CollegeGirl

What I've said in the email was that I am cancelling the processing of the visa for now, our relationship didn't break down. We just need to settle important things in the Philippines.

how about if tell them the truth about the issues going in our family, do you think it would be a problem?


----------



## tresha0206

Hi all, 

Well after long flight Aug 9 ,2013 im here in Aussie now. Just like to share my experienced in Immigration lol. Last year I brought 200 sticks of cigarette going to sydney and it's ok. So i assumed that I can bring another 200 sticks now. I didn't smoke it's only for my husband and friends. But then when I'm filling up the departing card Yesterday it say's only 50 sticks of cigarette is allowed   When I reached Gold coast, the immigration check my baggage and they asked me if I want pay $80 dollar to get my 200 sticks cigarette lol. I said no.. and they gave me the the 50 sticks only .

Special Thanks to Aussie Boy, I fly via Tiger and scoot, Thanks no delay  Train going to Brisbane and fly again to mackay alone carrying 30kls and 7kls hand carry lol. Thanks to all other visa applicants amie27, collge girl, iduno super fly, pips and a lot more who shared ideas while waiting ..


----------



## ikihajimaru

I am now in a daze And confused moment in what to bring and how many KGS is allowed. Any tips pips? 

Any other thoughts that is should be worrying about?


----------



## tresha0206

janinerika said:


> Hi CollegeGirl
> 
> What I've said in the email was that I am cancelling the processing of the visa for now, our relationship didn't break down. We just need to settle important things in the Philippines.
> 
> how about if tell them the truth about the issues going in our family, do you think it would be a problem?


Hi Janinerika, If you emailed them to cancel processing visa for now and didn't mention the reason about family conflicts I think you should not worry much. I am sure that DIAC will not call your mother  Family problem is also my problem while I am applying for 309 visa. I am worried if have interview that DIAC will ask me about family things. My husband didn't meet yet any family memebers of me. I also didn't see yet his family. I only met his two cousins  It's only about me and husband application.... You can contact immigration agent i Think it can help before email your CO. You can think *other reason *just to reason out about your email. Maybe it will affect/ Delay the processing of Visa but you should contact DIAC before they make decision or cancel your application. Or you can apply first tourist visa .. come to aussie while waiting ..and settle conflict with husband and mother.


----------



## janinerika

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Janinerika, If you emailed them to cancel processing visa for now and didn't mention the reason about family conflicts I think you should not worry much. I am sure that DIAC will not call your mother  Family problem is also my problem while I am applying for 309 visa. I am worried if have interview that DIAC will ask me about family things. My husband didn't meet yet any family memebers of me. I also didn't see yet his family. I only met his two cousins  It's only about me and husband application.... You can contact immigration agent i Think it can help before email your CO. You can think *other reason *just to reason out about your email. Maybe it will affect/ Delay the processing of Visa but you should contact DIAC before they make decision or cancel your application. Or you can apply first tourist visa .. come to aussie while waiting ..and settle conflict with husband and mother.


Hi Tresha, thank you for your advice. We don't have a CO yet but he already done his medical and sent additional requirements. Me and my mum is here in Australia, since they had a fight, my mum doesn't want him to come here in oz anymore. Since I am living with my mum she forced me to send an email to DIAC but I don't want to, until it reached the point that she hurt me physically because I was on my husband's side. Then I was left with no choice.

I really wanted for us to start our family in Oz... not in the Phils because my career is here.  I hope it's not too late too send an email to DIAC


----------



## godsgift

hello everyone i am new to this forum and im glad that i found this forum i think this will be a great help to me because i have so many questions on my mind, i lodge visa application last june 10 2013 and on june 19 2013 i received acknowledgement letter saying that they already received my visa application and gave me hap id for my medical examination, and last june 25 2013 i had my medical done, and few days ago august 9 to be exact i received a text message saying " please be informed that the visaapplication for the australian visa had been processedand is now ready for pick up at the VIA center so i went to VIA august 11 and i was surprised that they returned to me the skype conversation that i submitted as proof of relationship. anyone who had same experienced pleas help, what is the meaning on that, im confused because my case dont even have a CO yet, thanks in advance,,, your help will be very much appreciated.. god bless us all,


----------



## JEdwards

omv2 said:


> Hello to all.
> I got my medical request after 9 days
> But still wondering how long I have to wait for my Singapore Police check request.


Hi omv2,

I am not sure about how long they will give the request letter for police clearance in the Philippine but I can give you a hint on how long the processing of the police clearance in SG...it takes about 15-18 days to release that exclude the days if you send your application by mail.

Good luck!


----------



## godsgift

Hello superfly. I just want to ask you if you already have CO? I lodge my visa june 10 buy until now i dont hear from my co. Thanks and god bless you


----------



## godsgift

JEdwards said:


> Hi omv2,
> 
> I am not sure about how long they will give the request letter for police clearance in the Philippine but I can give you a hint on how long the processing of the police clearance in SG...it takes about 15-18 days to release that exclude the days if you send your application by mail.
> 
> Good luck!


Hello JEdwards i just want to ask if all the fiance visa applicant undergo PC because until now i dont receive any email about PC i lodge my application june 10. But i already had medical examination done. And i also recieve text message from VIA asking me to pick up some papers i submitted as proof of relationship because they said the visa application had been processed i dont understand what they mean when i dont even hear from my CO yet. Thanks. I hope you can answer my question.


----------



## JEdwards

godsgift said:


> Hello JEdwards i just want to ask if all the fiance visa applicant undergo PC because until now i dont receive any email about PC i lodge my application june 10. But i already had medical examination done. And i also recieve text message from VIA asking me to pick up some papers i submitted as proof of relationship because they said the visa application had been processed i dont understand what they mean when i dont even hear from my CO yet. Thanks. I hope you can answer my question.


Hi godsgift,

I think its a compulsory for all applicants to have a police clearance. They sure email you to get one. But when is I have no idea. Wait patiently.
And with regards to your relationship evidence I find it strange too that they returned it back to you. I hope someone out here will give their opinion about it.

But think positive who knows your application might have been finalized and just waiting for the right time to give you. Claim it friend


----------



## wishful

godsgift said:


> Hello JEdwards i just want to ask if all the fiance visa applicant undergo PC because until now i dont receive any email about PC i lodge my application june 10. But i already had medical examination done. And i also recieve text message from VIA asking me to pick up some papers i submitted as proof of relationship because they said the visa application had been processed i dont understand what they mean when i dont even hear from my CO yet. Thanks. I hope you can answer my question.


Hi godsgift, your NBI clearance should have been included in your application, you may want to request one now in case.

Most applicants usually receive their supporting documents together with their grant letters; have you tried combing all the pages of the returned documents, your grant letter might be in between pages?

If I am not mistaken, recent applications were granted in as early as 2 months from submission and it seems you're within this time frame already; it wouldn't hurt to send DIAC an email for updates of your application.


----------



## dunan

Any Filipinas/os...that maybe flying international for the first time...you can PM me and I can try and help you negotiate your way thru Manila Airport which is not a nice experience esp if you are coming in via domestic n need to connect....terminal1 is where your flight will depart from and its not very close to the domestic terminal...also what gates to avoid, departure taxes or where you can stay short/overnite term that are very close to terminal.... incl. prices and what you get....

Cebu Mactan is a breeze to get thru but flights are generally more expensive....


----------



## godsgift

JEdwards said:


> Hi godsgift,
> 
> I think its a compulsory for all applicants to have a police clearance. They sure email you to get one. But when is I have no idea. Wait patiently.
> And with regards to your relationship evidence I find it strange too that they returned it back to you. I hope someone out here will give their opinion about it.
> 
> But think positive who knows your application might have been finalized and just waiting for the right time to give you. Claim it friend


Thanks JEdward your response is very much appreciated. I guess all i need to do now is to patiently wait on the good news. God bless you and thank you


----------



## godsgift

wishful said:


> Hi godsgift, your NBI clearance should have been included in your application, you may want to request one now in case.
> 
> Most applicants usually receive their supporting documents together with their grant letters; have you tried combing all the pages of the returned documents, your grant letter might be in between pages?
> 
> If I am not mistaken, recent applications were granted in as early as 2 months from submission and it seems you're within this time frame already; it wouldn't hurt to send DIAC an email for updates of your application.


Hello wishful,

First thank you for your response. Yes i included nbi on my visa application when i lodge i it. I just checked the papers that the embassy returned to me after i read your message but it is all skype conversation. Other proof of relationship like western union receipt, bank statement, pictures together, cards. Telephone bills. Deeds of sale of the property we purchased they dont return it. But on the text they sent me they said that the visa application had been processed. I am just wondering why until now i dont hear from my CO yet. Thanks to you and to JEDward made me feel good to have a friend to talk to about visa application. I am thinking of applying for TV while waiting for Fiance visa. Is it possible??? Thanks once again


----------



## CollegeGirl

You don't always hear from your CO. My guess is your visa has been granted.  Just a guess though.


----------



## godsgift

CollegeGirl said:


> You don't always hear from your CO. My guess is your visa has been granted.  Just a guess though.


Hello CollegeGirl, thanks for the info, everyday i am waiting to hear from CO thanks for letting me know that applicant sometimes dont hear from the CO. Yeah i think each case is different i am hoping that soon all of us will have our visa. God bless us all


----------



## omv2

Thank you JEdwards for the info.


----------



## JEdwards

godsgift said:


> Thanks JEdward your response is very much appreciated. I guess all i need to do now is to patiently wait on the good news. God bless you and thank you





omv2 said:


> Thank you JEdwards for the info.


Very much welcome  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Godsgift
It would appear that your visa decision has been decided. Some people never here from their CO until they get the granted letter. These seem to be the ones that are granted in a short time period
good luck


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Hello CollegeGirl, thanks for the info, everyday i am waiting to hear from CO thanks for letting me know that applicant sometimes dont hear from the CO. Yeah i think each case is different i am hoping that soon all of us will have our visa. God bless us all


Hi godsgift, we're on the same boat, my husband lodged his application last june 10, 2013 and we received an acknowledgement letter june 19,2013. But until now we haven't heard from our CO yet.


----------



## sugarstoned

janinerika said:


> Hi godsgift, we're on the same boat, my husband lodged his application last june 10, 2013 and we received an acknowledgement letter june 19,2013. But until now we haven't heard from our CO yet.


Hi Janinerika,

I havent heard about my CO until my visa was granted. Sometimes not hearing a word from your CO is a good thing...it means you have submitted a complete application. Hang in there! 

sugarstoned


----------



## godsgift

Aussieboy07 said:


> Godsgift
> It would appear that your visa decision has been decided. Some people never here from their CO until they get the granted letter. These seem to be the ones that are granted in a short time period
> good luck


Hello AUssieboy 
Thanks, i am hoping that you right!!! Cheers! I read a lot of your post and i can say that you are a big help to everyone here. God bless you


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> Hi godsgift, we're on the same boat, my husband lodged his application last june 10, 2013 and we received an acknowledgement letter june 19,2013. But until now we haven't heard from our CO yet.


Hi janinerika

Wow im glad to know that your husband and i lodge our visa application on the same date. The embassy returned all our skype conversation did your husband experience the same thing? I missed a call from embassy last aug 6, i tried to call them back and the operator told me to wait for them to contact me again. And a few days after that i received a text message saying my visa application HAD BEEN PROCESSED. Good luck to you husband and please let me know the development o your husband visa application and i will do the same. God bless us. Praying that soon we will br reunited by the man we love.


----------



## Romulus

Visa granted!

Received confirmation of the visa grant notice for my fiance late this afternoon. Very happy with the quick processing time, just short of 5 months. So, I'll be heading to Philippines on Friday to see my fiance and we'll fly back to Australia the following Tuesday.


----------



## sugarstoned

Romulus said:


> Visa granted!
> 
> Received confirmation of the visa grant notice for my fiance late this afternoon. Very happy with the quick processing time, just short of 5 months. So, I'll be heading to Philippines on Friday to see my fiance and we'll fly back to Australia the following Tuesday.


Congrats!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATUS Romulus!!!


----------



## love24

Romulus said:


> Visa granted!
> 
> Received confirmation of the visa grant notice for my fiance late this afternoon. Very happy with the quick processing time, just short of 5 months. So, I'll be heading to Philippines on Friday to see my fiance and we'll fly back to Australia the following Tuesday.


Congrats!!! Hope mine too


----------



## Romulus

Thank you all. Have patience love24, it will come.


----------



## love24

Romulus said:


> Thank you all. Have patience love24, it will come.


Thanks Romulus


----------



## toochling

Hi guys,

How much is the exact amount for Prospective marriage visa? Is it 120,000 or 119,500? We are about to get our manager's cheque for my partner's visa back home.


----------



## toochling

Hi guys,

Do you know if I can order NSO docs upfront? I am trying it right now but the site is asking me for a file reference number since it is addressed to the Australian Embassy right? Do we need to wait for our acknowledgement letter before we can order documents from NSO? We will be lodging our application this week or early next week so I am just preparing everything and would want to order the CENOMAR and Birth certificate so we can attach the receipt to our application? 

What are your suggestions?


----------



## sugarstoned

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if I can order NSO docs upfront? I am trying it right now but the site is asking me for a file reference number since it is addressed to the Australian Embassy right? Do we need to wait for our acknowledgement letter before we can order documents from NSO? We will be lodging our application this week or early next week so I am just preparing everything and would want to order the CENOMAR and Birth certificate so we can attach the receipt to our application?
> 
> What are your suggestions?


Hi there,

Yes it is best to wait for the embassy to request you for Birth Certs and health check. I submitted a copy of my Marriage and Birth certs together with my application but they still requested me to order the certs online. And in order to do that you will need your application reference number.

sugarstoned


----------



## godsgift

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How much is the exact amount for Prospective marriage visa? Is it 120,000 or 119,500? We are about to get our manager's cheque for my partner's visa back home.


hello tooching,

it is 119,500. good luck!!


----------



## wishful

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if I can order NSO docs upfront? I am trying it right now but the site is asking me for a file reference number since it is addressed to the Australian Embassy right? Do we need to wait for our acknowledgement letter before we can order documents from NSO? We will be lodging our application this week or early next week so I am just preparing everything and would want to order the CENOMAR and Birth certificate so we can attach the receipt to our application?
> 
> What are your suggestions?


Hi toochling, If I am not mistaken, the reference number field is optional. I am not sure though if they've already changed it.

In my case, I requested my NSO documents online before submitting my visa application. I just included the confirmation page and payment receipt together with my visa application. Though, I got nervous when I received the standard confirmation email from embassy stating that reference number be quoted when requesting from NSO. Luckily, there were no issues; documents were received and no requests for resubmission.


----------



## JustWaitingNow

After 1 year and 1 month we finally got our Visa.

The process was slowed because Global health asked for a TB test which we didn't need. We lost 6 months because of that...

With any luck my darling will be with me next Friday.


----------



## toochling

Hi guys,

No specific bank required for manager's cheque? Can we get it from any bank i.e BPI?


----------



## jayralvarez

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> No specific bank required for manager's cheque? Can we get it from any bank i.e BPI?


I think you can get a manager's cheque from any bank that you have an account with. Banks only issue manager's cheque if you have an account with them, as far as I know.


----------



## Aussieboy07

JustWaitingNow said:


> After 1 year and 1 month we finally got our Visa.
> 
> The process was slowed because Global health asked for a TB test which we didn't need. We lost 6 months because of that...
> 
> With any luck my darling will be with me next Friday.


Wow that is great news, I wish you well for the future


----------



## poby

Whats the equivalent of a stat dec in philippines? Who can witness a 40sp and 47sp?


----------



## toochling

poby said:


> Whats the equivalent of a stat dec in philippines? Who can witness a 40sp and 47sp?


Hi poby!

We just finished gatheringour statements from family and friends back in the Philippines, they filled out the General Affidavit form from an attorney and we gave 2 valid IDs which was notarised by the attorney as well.

General Affidavit is the equivalent form of Stat dec


----------



## poby

toochling said:


> Hi poby!
> 
> We just finished gatheringour statements from family and friends back in the Philippines, they filled out the General Affidavit form from an attorney and we gave 2 valid IDs which was notarised by the attorney as well.
> 
> General Affidavit is the equivalent form of Stat dec


But if in the Philippines who can witness the form 40sp and 47sp? Can it be witnessed by an attorney?


----------



## amie27

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> No specific bank required for manager's cheque? Can we get it from any bank i.e BPI?


I submitted mine using BPI Manager's Cheque and it was accepted when we lodged the application.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## toochling

poby said:


> But if in the Philippines who can witness the form 40sp and 47sp? Can it be witnessed by an attorney?


Forms 40sp and 47sp don't need to be witnessed because you are submitting the original one and those are application forms, documents such as photocopies of IDs, stat dec/affidavit, photocopy of driver's licence/police clearance/passport need to be witnessed/notarised by an attorney, Justice of the Peace or anyone qualified to certify legal documents

Hope that helps


----------



## toochling

amie27 said:


> I submitted mine using BPI Manager's Cheque and it was accepted when we lodged the application..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks amie! My partner had it done awhile ago, we are now doing our final checklist before going to VIA Centre this week! Almost in the waiting game


----------



## poby

toochling said:


> Forms 40sp and 47sp don't need to be witnessed because you are submitting the original one and those are application forms, documents such as photocopies of IDs, stat dec/affidavit, photocopy of driver's licence/police clearance/passport need to be witnessed/notarised by an attorney, Justice of the Peace or anyone qualified to certify legal documents
> 
> Hope that helps


Yes it does!

I'm an idiot! I have gone through those forms a zillion times never noticing they don't need to be witnessed! I just assumed for some reason.

Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## iduno

poby said:


> Whats the equivalent of a stat dec in philippines? Who can witness a 40sp and 47sp?


Hi poby, unless forms 40 & 47 have changed you don't need a witness.
There probably is a form similar to a stat dec in the Phils, but you should get a Notary Public certify your documents, letters or what ever you need certified.


----------



## krysta88

*Urgent:*

Hi all, I have a question! When my visa was granted, I received an email with a pdf copy of the visa grant letter (with no signature). However when my package arrived in the mail, it only contained a booklet of our pictures, chat logs, remittances and the police clearance. It didn't have a copy of the grant letter or any of the statutory declarations.

I attended the CFO in Cebu this week and all of the other attendees had a printed out and signed copy of their visa grant letters. Now I am worried that maybe I'll need a signed copy of this letter for when I leave for Australia in two weeks.

Can anyone with experience of leaving help me with this one? Thanks!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry don't have the answer, I would call the embassy and request a signed copy. Best to play it safe


----------



## ikihajimaru

krysta88 

same as mine, I don't have a signature on the grant, though I haven't left yet. have u read the entire grant, it says that there is no need for one, but if you want you can come to the embassy and have it signed or requested it to be signed. otherwise they just need the visa grant number . I saw the PR grant of my friend who attested our relationship. there is no signature either just numbers.

so I just assumed that it is just the same. and just keep the copy of their entire email as proof!


----------



## ikihajimaru

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if I can order NSO docs upfront? I am trying it right now but the site is asking me for a file reference number since it is addressed to the Australian Embassy right? Do we need to wait for our acknowledgement letter before we can order documents from NSO? We will be lodging our application this week or early next week so I am just preparing everything and would want to order the CENOMAR and Birth certificate so we can attach the receipt to our application?
> 
> What are your suggestions?


yep u need the acknowledgement letter which has the reference Number before u can place an order on the Nso website. in other words u must also attach the Nso documents during your filing and must order another one to be sent directly to them! that's 2 copies all in all. one from you the other directly! that was also my dilemma back then good luck!


----------



## ozjen

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How much is the exact amount for Prospective marriage visa? Is it 120,000 or 119,500? We are about to get our manager's cheque for my partner's visa back home.


as of 01 july 2013 visa application charge for partner migration (309/100) or prospective marriage (300) is Php120,000. just lodged my visa app (pmv300) last july 26


----------



## amie27

krysta88 said:


> Urgent:
> 
> Hi all, I have a question! When my visa was granted, I received an email with a pdf copy of the visa grant letter (with no signature). However when my package arrived in the mail, it only contained a booklet of our pictures, chat logs, remittances and the police clearance. It didn't have a copy of the grant letter or any of the statutory declarations.
> 
> I attended the CFO in Cebu this week and all of the other attendees had a printed out and signed copy of their visa grant letters. Now I am worried that maybe I'll need a signed copy of this letter for when I leave for Australia in two weeks.
> 
> Can anyone with experience of leaving help me with this one? Thanks!


Hi krysta,
You can check your visa entitlement online through VEVO:

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/vevo.htm

- click on enter VEVO as visa holder
- reference type: Visa Grant Number
- fill in the rest of the info then submit

You should be able to check ur visa entitlement and if you were able to check it, then there's nothing to worry about...

;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## godsgift

Hello everyone, 

Is there any one here who can help me understand what is the difference between CO and Visa process officer, are they the same. Pls help i feel lost. Thanks in advance and god bless us all,

Godsgift


----------



## tresha0206

krysta88 said:


> *Urgent:*
> 
> Hi all, I have a question! When my visa was granted, I received an email with a pdf copy of the visa grant letter (with no signature). However when my package arrived in the mail, it only contained a booklet of our pictures, chat logs, remittances and the police clearance. It didn't have a copy of the grant letter or any of the statutory declarations.
> 
> I attended the CFO in Cebu this week and all of the other attendees had a printed out and signed copy of their visa grant letters. Now I am worried that maybe I'll need a signed copy of this letter for when I leave for Australia in two weeks.
> 
> Can anyone with experience of leaving help me with this one? Thanks!


Hi Krysta88,
When I returned to CFO to get sticker I only showed to them the printed Visa grant letter with out CO signature, same i did in NAIA. 
I went to centrelink today today, I also showed visa grant letter with out signature. They gave me form to fill up and other paper/process done.The Aussie Government have access with your visa through VEVO so don't worry much


----------



## tresha0206

godsgift said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there any one here who can help me understand what is the difference between CO and Visa process officer, are they the same. Pls help i feel lost. Thanks in advance and god bless us all,
> 
> Godsgift


Hi,, not sure the difference of those , but you can look to some thread in this forum who ask same question of yours In my opinion it's just the same but Case Officer is more specific that handle your visa application .. not sure


----------



## godsgift

tresha0206 said:


> Hi,, not sure the difference of those , but you can look to some thread in this forum who ask same question of yours In my opinion it's just the same but Case Officer is more specific that handle your visa application .. not sure


hello tresha0206,
thank you for your response, i just read some thread regarding case officer and visa processing officer, they said that they do the same job, so they are the same.
thanks and god bless everyone

godsgift


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
I need a bit of advice, I bought a plane ticket through PAL online yesterday at 2.30am Aust time. I received confirmation of the booking but not the itinery receipt transcript below
Thank you for booking your flight with Philippine Airlines! 
Your booking is currently undergoing transaction verification.
We shall be sending a booking confirmation along with the ticket number/s within an hour
I can see where the money has come of the visa load and go card but still no receipt. Tried to call PAL could not get through obviously very busy because of the promo. Sould I be worried or is this normal to wait for the itinery receipt. Thanks my first time to book online. Thanks Sugarstoned for the advice about the promo it only cost $397 Aust. $$


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ignore me I got the itinery receipt today, yeah so it took 2 days in case anyone else is wondering


----------



## ikihajimaru

good thing it pushed thru


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Hi janinerika
> 
> Wow im glad to know that your husband and i lodge our visa application on the same date. The embassy returned all our skype conversation did your husband experience the same thing? I missed a call from embassy last aug 6, i tried to call them back and the operator told me to wait for them to contact me again. And a few days after that i received a text message saying my visa application HAD BEEN PROCESSED. Good luck to you husband and please let me know the development o your husband visa application and i will do the same. God bless us. Praying that soon we will br reunited by the man we love.


oh that's really strange usually they return those stuff when the processing of the visa is finished. hmmmm..we haven't heard back from them yet... I hope they will contact us soon...


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> oh that's really strange usually they return those stuff when the processing of the visa is finished. hmmmm..we haven't heard back from them yet... I hope they will contact us soon...


Janinerika,

I sent the DIAC email and they said that my case had been allocated to a visa process officer, thread here says that is it the same with case officer, but until now i dont hear anything from my co yet. Pls let me know the development of your husband visa application. God bless us!!


----------



## mrswooody007

Hello evrybody. This is a query hopefully be answered by those who took and will be taking PAL in Manila in going to Sydney especially those who have kids with them who included in the visa application. First question: what documents will the immig officer at the airport seek for the child? ( My first marriage is declared null amd void and without force and effect. and my son is with me. Fortunately I found True Love found from an Aussie and we are getting married next year thru PMV) Second, in the event of flood in Manila, does it affect our flight schedule? will there be delays in flight?


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi everyone. I hope I will get answers for my queries. My first marriage is nownull and void and without force and effect. And God is kind that I found authentic love from Australia. We are getting married next year and my son who is 8 years old is also included in the visa. My deares plan to get hs a flight to sydney through PAL in Manila. My first query is what docs will the immig officer (at the airport) seek for my child? Second, in the event of flood advisory in Manila, does it affect the flights to Sydney?


----------



## tresha0206

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi everyone. I hope I will get answers for my queries. My first marriage is nownull and void and without force and effect. And God is kind that I found authentic love from Australia. We are getting married next year and my son who is 8 years old is also included in the visa. My deares plan to get hs a flight to sydney through PAL in Manila. My first query is what docs will the immig officer (at the airport) seek for my child? Second, in the event of flood advisory in Manila, does it affect the flights to Sydney?


Hi Mrswoody007, Please have a look to www.immigration.gov.ph or call 02-527-3248./ 02-313-1432 or check also CFO stuff.

>immig officer will ask only travel clearance issued by DSWD if minor is travelling alone or with someone other than his parents. 
>Of course they will ask for a return ticket if u will travel for tourist visa now.
>In my first fly tourist to Sydney , I had interview in immigration in NAIA Airport. They asked for my husband picture and some documents  Unfortunately I can't show to the officer because all my papers were inside my baggage and already checked in. So please ready your papers in your hand carry bag .In Sydney immigration I had no interview just remember address and contact number u will have in Aussie. If u plan to bring cigarette ,50 sticks is allowed to bring

Good luck


----------



## toochling

My partner's at the VIA centre at the moment and lodging our PMV!!!  Almost on the waiting game 

How come my signature isn't working?


----------



## omv2

Hi everyone.
Waiting is funnier )
Has anyone experience to ask immigration to resend you a new medical request with corrected name. Not sure how long need to wait again for Immigration to response, been waiting a week. 
I've use an agent. I don't know if I can call them personally and ask??? confuse here.


----------



## love24

omv2 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Waiting is funnier )
> Has anyone experience to ask immigration to resend you a new medical request with corrected name. Not sure how long need to wait again for Immigration to response, been waiting a week.
> I've use an agent. I don't know if I can call them personally and ask??? confuse here.


Yes, I asked a new medical request and they replied to me bout 3 days I think.


----------



## omv2

love24 said:


> Yes, I asked a new medical request and they replied to me bout 3 days I think.


Hi Love24,
How did you communicate with immigration for the request of new medical with name correction, Have you emailed them or called them? 
Thanks.


----------



## love24

omv2 said:


> Hi Love24,
> How did you communicate with immigration for the request of new medical with name correction, Have you emailed them or called them?
> Thanks.


Yes I emailed them. No problem with that.


----------



## omv2

too bad, I don't get a reply yet after a week.


----------



## sugarstoned

omv2 said:


> too bad, I don't get a reply yet after a week.


Check your spam folder as well, maybe the email went straight there.


----------



## sugarstoned

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> I need a bit of advice, I bought a plane ticket through PAL online yesterday at 2.30am Aust time. I received confirmation of the booking but not the itinery receipt transcript below
> Thank you for booking your flight with Philippine Airlines!
> Your booking is currently undergoing transaction verification.
> We shall be sending a booking confirmation along with the ticket number/s within an hour
> I can see where the money has come of the visa load and go card but still no receipt. Tried to call PAL could not get through obviously very busy because of the promo. Sould I be worried or is this normal to wait for the itinery receipt. Thanks my first time to book online. Thanks Sugarstoned for the advice about the promo it only cost $397 Aust. $$


Haha I read this late. When I booked online, it took me hours to get the confirmation email. The email went straight to my Spam folder. Safe trip to your girl friend, Aussieboy!


----------



## toochling

Hi guys, do you know why my signature timeline isn't showing?

Also, if the visa is granted, does my partner need to get IELTS? I heard from someone that every visa requires IELTS? Is that true?


----------



## mrswooody007

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Mrswoody007, Please have a look to www.immigration.gov.ph or call 02-527-3248./ 02-313-1432 or check also CFO stuff.
> 
> >immig officer will ask only travel clearance issued by DSWD if minor is travelling alone or with someone other than his parents.
> >Of course they will ask for a return ticket if u will travel for tourist visa now.
> >In my first fly tourist to Sydney , I had interview in immigration in NAIA Airport. They asked for my husband picture and some documents  Unfortunately I can't show to the officer because all my papers were inside my baggage and already checked in. So please ready your papers in your hand carry bag .In Sydney immigration I had no interview just remember address and contact number u will have in Aussie. If u plan to bring cigarette ,50 sticks is allowed to bring
> 
> Good luck


hi Tresha Thank you for the useful information.


----------



## jayralvarez

toochling said:


> Hi guys, do you know why my signature timeline isn't showing?
> 
> Also, if the visa is granted, does my partner need to get IELTS? I heard from someone that every visa requires IELTS? Is that true?


I reckon Spouse/Partner Visa holders do not have to take IELTS.


----------



## toochling

jayralvarez said:


> I reckon Spouse/Partner Visa holders do not have to take IELTS.


Partner Visa = Prospective marriage visa?


----------



## jayralvarez

toochling said:


> Partner Visa = Prospective marriage visa?


Yes. PMV/Spouse/De Facto need not to have IELTS. It's on the booklet if I'm not mistaken that there are no skills requirements (ie. IELTS) for 300 or 309 Visa holders. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## toochling

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## tresha0206

toochling said:


> Hi guys, do you know why my signature timeline isn't showing?
> 
> Also, if the visa is granted, does my partner need to get IELTS? I heard from someone that every visa requires IELTS? Is that true?


Hi Toochling,pass IELTS is not needed for PMV visa, of course it's an advantage to learn English. I would suggest to have self review with Australian slang words  I have difficulty to understand these words at first. You will also have free language assistance in Aussie and can come to school if you prefer. But just in case you want to make your papers ready before coming to Aussi, search for some short course or certificate which you can use for accreditation in Aussie. Can have documents DFA certified too  not needed but would be ok. You can also search or look for Aussie government websites that will can apply education/ skilled background accreditation.


----------



## omv2

sugarstoned said:


> Check your spam folder as well, maybe the email went straight there.


Thanks, sugarstoned, I got the answer already today


----------



## toochling

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Toochling,pass IELTS is not needed for PMV visa, of course it's an advantage to learn English. I would suggest to have self review with Australian slang words  I have difficulty to understand these words at first. You will also have free language assistance in Aussie and can come to school if you prefer. But just in case you want to make your papers ready before coming to Aussi, search for some short course or certificate which you can use for accreditation in Aussie. Can have documents DFA certified too  not needed but would be ok. You can also search or look for Aussie government websites that will can apply education/ skilled background accreditation.


Thanks for the reply tresha0206, that cleared it  My partner won't take the IELTS but we did submit the medium of language from elem-college just in case


----------



## Eleigh

Hello everyone  how r u guys? My flight was cancelled today due to typhoon and it rebooked on friday night going to sydney


----------



## Romulus

Yay! Fiance is back in Perth with me. We had a great weekend in Cebu, we went shopping at Ayala and SM Mall opposite Radisson Blu. I stocked up on clothing, perfum and other items to see us through until we come back in December.

No problems at all getting though customs in Perth. I declared the excess cigarettes, powdered milk and Nescafe 3 in 1 and they let us take it home.

Good luck all with your applications


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> Yay! Fiance is back in Perth with me. We had a great weekend in Cebu, we went shopping at Ayala and SM Mall opposite Radisson Blu. I stocked up on clothing, perfum and other items to see us through until we come back in December.
> 
> No problems at all getting though customs in Perth. I declared the excess cigarettes, powdered milk and Nescafe 3 in 1 and they let us take it home.
> 
> Good luck all with your applications


Hi Romulus,

Do u mind how many kilos do the airlines allowed you for check in luggage?Im off to Perth on Sunday through PAL and leaving from Cebu...any idea?Thanks


----------



## hanzyman

for PAL check-in baggage allowance would be max 23kg + 1 carry on max of 7kg.


----------



## Romulus

Hi sar_g,

We flew back Cebu to Singapore with SilkAir, Singapore to Perth with Singapore Air.

My baggage allowance was 30kgs plus 7kgs carry-on luggage, my fiance's was 20kgs plus 7kgs carry on luggage. We used up all our luggage allowance.

While we checking in another couple checking in next to us were 19kgs over their baggage allowance, and were kindly asked to pay USD$22 per kg for their luggage to go to Australia. That's a tidy USD$418.00, or near 18,000 peso


----------



## iduno

If you book PAL immigrant fare to OZ you get 40 kgs baggage allowance.


----------



## wewen

Eleigh said:


> Hello everyone  how r u guys? My flight was cancelled today due to typhoon and it rebooked on friday night going to sydney


yeah Eliegh, lucky lucky me... am here now... so hope fellows are ok ..


----------



## sar_g

Romulus said:


> Hi sar_g,
> 
> We flew back Cebu to Singapore with SilkAir, Singapore to Perth with Singapore Air.
> 
> My baggage allowance was 30kgs plus 7kgs carry-on luggage, my fiance's was 20kgs plus 7kgs carry on luggage. We used up all our luggage allowance.
> 
> While we checking in another couple checking in next to us were 19kgs over their baggage allowance, and were kindly asked to pay USD$22 per kg for their luggage to go to Australia. That's a tidy USD$418.00, or near 18,000 peso


That's so very kind of you to do that. Im sure they have promise to pay you back...


----------



## sar_g

iduno said:


> If you book PAL immigrant fare to OZ you get 40 kgs baggage allowance.


Hi iduno,
I wasn't aware of that i just booked online and thats it..


----------



## Romulus

sar_g said:


> That's so very kind of you to do that. Im sure they have promise to pay you back...


Hehehe, I didn't offer to pay their excess freight, that was their issue to deal with. I was amused by their surprise that SilkAir would not allow them to check in the excess luggage without paying.


----------



## woody007

hi guys
we put our PMV application in on 25th of July my Fiance and her son have done the medicals we applied for a TV 600 at the same time to get them out here for 3 months while we are waiting the decision of our PMV, we have an agent he said usually takes about 2 weeks so we been on standby for last month hoping today is the day everyday not much fun its a month today and we still have nothing we just hanging all day waiting for the sms from immi to say the decision is on the way our agent said they have been really slow recently and we had manila flooded for a few days doesnt help lol
its just so hard we r so close to being together and everyday we keep saying will be tomorrow and we been doin that for best part of a month now not fun lol 
just wondering anyone else waiting for a TV after putting in PMV application 
we just want the decision so we can be together 

cheers 
Woody


----------



## arbie

Hi guys,

I am new to the forum and planning to lodge an application this coming Jan 2014. My fiancee and I will meet for the first time but we have known each other for a year now. We have all the chat logs, gift receipts, phone and text messages intact. We are preparing everything we need before we lodge an application.

We have been reading the booklet and also preparing the 2 letters for family/ friends.

Will we submit the health and police check along with the application or will that be later after the initial interview and acknowledgement of our application.

Please help.

Thanks

arbie


----------



## sar_g

Hi Arbie,
*
I included my police clearance along with application.You may have to read the booklet 1 for further info. Try to meet your fiancee in person and take some pictures with her and her family and friends before you apply,in this way you will have more proof of relationship evidence..goodluck


----------



## arbie

Ok thanks what about medical?


----------



## che_1361

*Partners Visa Requirement*

Hi Everyone. I just joined this Forum today hoping I could get enough reliable information and help. My fiancee is a Filipina who is now an Australian citizen. We are now living together here in the Philippines and the plan is for her to sponsor me for a Partners Visa after living together here for 1 year.

Are the requirements for a Fiancee Visa same as the Partners Visa? The reason I asked because we have filed a Fiancee Visa application before and was denied because the CO said I need to have my Philippine marriage annulled first, despite the fact that I obtained a Divorce decree of said marriage in the USA.

The reason we are living together now for 1 year is that an Australian Migration Officer told us that if we cohabit for 12 months/1 year then apply for a Partners Visa, there is no need for above mentioned Annulment. A few days ago, another Australian Migration Officer gave his opinion that I still have to go through the whole process and obtain that Annulment. After what I and my fiancee has gone through in the past 2 years, all the efforts, sacrifices, and the frustration of the Fiancee Visa denial, I am even more confuse and so frustrated now. Anyone, please help. Thanks...


----------



## arbie

Hello..

I am also new here but as what I have read one of the requirements is that both of you are free to marry. Any of your previous marriages has to be settled. Fiance visa and Partners Visa is totally different requirement.

Based on the Migration booklet they are not the same. Why don't you read the Migration booklet for Partner Visa.

Hope that helps.

Heres the site. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## CollegeGirl

che_1361 said:


> Hi Everyone. I just joined this Forum today hoping I could get enough reliable information and help. My fiancee is a Filipina who is now an Australian citizen. We are now living together here in the Philippines and the plan is for her to sponsor me for a Partners Visa after living together here for 1 year.
> 
> Are the requirements for a Fiancee Visa same as the Partners Visa? The reason I asked because we have filed a Fiancee Visa application before and was denied because the CO said I need to have my Philippine marriage annulled first, despite the fact that I obtained a Divorce decree of said marriage in the USA.
> 
> The reason we are living together now for 1 year is that an Australian Migration Officer told us that if we cohabit for 12 months/1 year then apply for a Partners Visa, there is no need for above mentioned Annulment. A few days ago, another Australian Migration Officer gave his opinion that I still have to go through the whole process and obtain that Annulment. After what I and my fiancee has gone through in the past 2 years, all the efforts, sacrifices, and the frustration of the Fiancee Visa denial, I am even more confuse and so frustrated now. Anyone, please help. Thanks...


Your original migration agent is correct. You can apply for a de facto visa with one of you still married, as long as you can document that your separation from your wife is permanent. I'm not sure exactly what/how you need to document that - I would consult with a migration agent (OTHER than the one who gave you incorrect information... you might try Mark Northam on this forum, he's very good) and see exactly how best to go about this.


----------



## ozjen

woody007 said:


> hi guys
> we put our PMV application in on 25th of July my Fiance and her son have done the medicals we applied for a TV 600 at the same time to get them out here for 3 months while we are waiting the decision of our PMV, we have an agent he said usually takes about 2 weeks so we been on standby for last month hoping today is the day everyday not much fun its a month today and we still have nothing we just hanging all day waiting for the sms from immi to say the decision is on the way our agent said they have been really slow recently and we had manila flooded for a few days doesnt help lol
> its just so hard we r so close to being together and everyday we keep saying will be tomorrow and we been doin that for best part of a month now not fun lol
> just wondering anyone else waiting for a TV after putting in PMV application
> we just want the decision so we can be together
> 
> cheers
> Woody


hi woody!

just want to share:
july 26 - i lodged my tv and pmv 300 applications
july 29 - received a text message that they received my documents
aug 8 - received email, acknowledgement letter, requesting for nso and medical
aug 13 - received my visa grant for tv, 1 yr multiple entry
good luck!


----------



## che_1361

I've already read that Booklet yet not clear information. Anyhow i'll read again.

By d way bout your query whether to include Health [ Medical?], per my experience when we lodged our fiancee visa application, you will be notified via email as to when you should have your Medical examination, AFTER immigration received your visa application [without the Health/Medical yet]. tnx.


----------



## che_1361

Hi College Girl. Appreciate your reply and I feel hopeful. If it's not too much - how do I go about looking/corresponding with Mark Northam in this forum? Tnx.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Like most forums, you have to have a certain number of posts here before you can send private messages (this helps prevent spammers from messaging our members). But what you can do is go to his website: Northam & Associates. Either that, or stay involved here in this forum, and get your post count up just a bit more so you can send private messages.


----------



## woody007

ozjen said:


> hi woody!
> 
> just want to share:
> july 26 - i lodged my tv and pmv 300 applications
> july 29 - received a text message that they received my documents
> aug 8 - received email, acknowledgement letter, requesting for nso and medical
> aug 13 - received my visa grant for tv, 1 yr multiple entry
> good luck!


Hi ozjen 
Thanks for that information that's good you got a fairly quick answer and with a one year multiple entry is great 
We will keep hoping and praying today is the day maybe will be today heheh u always live in hope here 
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## che_1361

Thanks again. I'll do what you advised. Have a good one.


----------



## sar_g

arbie said:


> Ok thanks what about medical?


After u lodge the Immi will email u that they have received your application and after few days they will email you again about medical and some docs from NSO. I always checked my emails more than 3times a day just to see if the Immi contacted me..made me crazy sometimes hehe


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> Hi godsgift, we're on the same boat, my husband lodged his application last june 10, 2013 and we received an acknowledgement letter june 19,2013. But until now we haven't heard from our CO yet.


Hello janinerika

I had a phone interview this afternoon with my case officer, she asked few questions about my fiance, and proof that we already meet each other, told her i attached pictures of our holiday in singapore and malaysia. After that she told me to wait for her decision. It was like talking to a friend, she was so pleasant and so kind. I think our conversation only last for 3 minutes.
How things going on with your husband application?

Godsgift


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Janinerika,
> 
> I sent the DIAC email and they said that my case had been allocated to a visa process officer, thread here says that is it the same with case officer, but until now i dont hear anything from my co yet. Pls let me know the development of your husband visa application. God bless us!!


Hi Godsgift,

I received an email saying that they acknowledged my email and reminded me that the standard processing time is 9 months. and they will correspond in due time.
but the person who emailed me is the "visa processing officer" not case officer.. hmmm... how's your application?


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Hello janinerika
> 
> I had a phone interview this afternoon with my case officer, she asked few questions about my fiance, and proof that we already meet each other, told her i attached pictures of our holiday in singapore and malaysia. After that she told me to wait for her decision. It was like talking to a friend, she was so pleasant and so kind. I think our conversation only last for 3 minutes.
> How things going on with your husband application?
> 
> Godsgift


really? that's good to hear!  my husband didn't had his interview yet... I wish our application will be granted soon! *fingers crossed*


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> really? that's good to hear!  my husband didn't had his interview yet... I wish our application will be granted soon! *fingers crossed*


Yes i feel great that my visa application had been allocated to a case officer and she is not asking for any additional documents from me or any additional proof of relationship. There is also some cases who dont hear from their CO, the next thing they know is they have visa, maybe your husband case is like that. Fingers cross for you, im praying that soon your husband and my visa will be granted. I will keep you updated on the development of my visa application,

God bless you and your husband!

Godsgift


----------



## janinerika

godsgift said:


> Yes i feel great that my visa application had been allocated to a case officer and she is not asking for any additional documents from me or any additional proof of relationship. There is also some cases who dont hear from their CO, the next thing they know is they have visa, maybe your husband case is like that. Fingers cross for you, im praying that soon your husband and my visa will be granted. I will keep you updated on the development of my visa application,
> 
> God bless you and your husband!
> 
> Godsgift


wow! that's really greaaaat!! i hope so.. because the email that I've received didn't asked for any additional documents. I'll keep you updated too! God bless us! so happy that I've know someone lodge the application the same with ours


----------



## godsgift

janinerika said:


> wow! that's really greaaaat!! i hope so.. because the email that I've received didn't asked for any additional documents. I'll keep you updated too! God bless us! so happy that I've know someone lodge the application the same with ours


I feel the same!! Im so happy to have someone to talk to about visa application!! Take care


----------



## Aussieboy07

janinerika said:


> really? that's good to hear!  my husband didn't had his interview yet... I wish our application will be granted soon! *fingers crossed*


Just so you know most people do not get an interview


----------



## Aussieboy07

che_1361 said:


> Hi Everyone. I just joined this Forum today hoping I could get enough reliable information and help. My fiancee is a Filipina who is now an Australian citizen. We are now living together here in the Philippines and the plan is for her to sponsor me for a Partners Visa after living together here for 1 year.
> 
> Are the requirements for a Fiancee Visa same as the Partners Visa? The reason I asked because we have filed a Fiancee Visa application before and was denied because the CO said I need to have my Philippine marriage annulled first, despite the fact that I obtained a Divorce decree of said marriage in the USA.
> 
> The reason we are living together now for 1 year is that an Australian Migration Officer told us that if we cohabit for 12 months/1 year then apply for a Partners Visa, there is no need for above mentioned Annulment. A few days ago, another Australian Migration Officer gave his opinion that I still have to go through the whole process and obtain that Annulment. After what I and my fiancee has gone through in the past 2 years, all the efforts, sacrifices, and the frustration of the Fiancee Visa denial, I am even more confuse and so frustrated now. Anyone, please help. Thanks...


The quick answer is you do not need an annulment to apply for a defacto visa.

For the long legal answer look go to the search function at the top of the page and search threads for below thread

De facto/ partner visa while still married - clearing up the confusion


----------



## iduno

CFO and what happens for 309 visa.
1. fill in the seminar form, given to you when you get inside.
2. fill in the emmigrant form, print from the CFO web page before you go.
3.have all the documents that they ask for on the CFO web site.
4.Take the documents that you used for your visa application, they ask to see some of them, annulment, husbands divorce. ( may ask for different docs for each person)?
5.they asked husbands birthday, his address in Australia and Australian phone number
6. after the seminar they give you the attendance certificate.
7.after the seminar go to the counter and collect passport with CFO sticker in it, they also staple the seminar attendance certificate into the passport.
8, walk out the door feeling pleased.

The first person at the CFO office got there at 1am.
There were 2 girls going to Australia with there bf's on tourist visa's , they had to attend the seminar and get the attendance certificate, new regulation!!!!

At the airport: if you worked for the government make sure you have your resignation letter duly signed by the head of the department,letter from the department stating that you are cleared of any accountabilities.
Have your visa , marriage certificate,birth certificate etc with you.

Pay fees: travel tax Php1620, First class is Php 2700.
Terminal fee Php 550

If you have kids travelling with you, you will need travel clearance (DWSD) Department of Social Welfare and Development.
50% discount on travel tax if they are between 2 & 11 YO.
Free if under 2 YO.
Terminal fee for 2 yo to 11yo is Php550.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Iduno
I am keen to know once you have been through the airport whether anyone actually asked to see the letter below

At the airport: if you worked for the government make sure you have your resignation letter duly signed by the head of the department, letter from the department stating that you are cleared of any accountabilities.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno
> I am keen to know once you have been through the airport whether anyone actually asked to see the letter below
> 
> At the airport: if you worked for the government make sure you have your resignation letter duly signed by the head of the department, letter from the department stating that you are cleared of any accountabilities.


I'll let you know after the 1st September.


----------



## ikihajimaru

iduno said:


> If you book PAL immigrant fare to OZ you get 40 kgs baggage allowance.


how did you do it? couldn't see the migration key.. I am debating in getting jet star or pal. if its a 40kgs.. why not..


----------



## iduno

ikihajimaru said:


> how did you do it? couldn't see the migration key.. I am debating in getting jet star or pal. if its a 40kgs.. why not..


I found the 43 kg allowance i the PAL terms and conditions for baggage.
I called PAL in Sydney and tried to get the ticket changed but they said you can only book the immigrant fare from the Philippines, too late for me.
Also I found out that if you are travelling from the provinces to Australia, book the ticket from your home city to Australia with PAL and you get the full baggage allowance all the way, with PAL Express you only get 10 kgs to Manila but if the ticket is booked from say Butuan / Manila / Brisbane you get the international allowance for both sectors.


----------



## ikihajimaru

iduno said:


> I found the 43 kg allowance i the PAL terms and conditions for baggage.
> I called PAL in Sydney and tried to get the ticket changed but they said you can only book the immigrant fare from the Philippines, too late for me.
> Also I found out that if you are travelling from the provinces to Australia, book the ticket from your home city to Australia with PAL and you get the full baggage allowance all the way, with PAL Express you only get 10 kgs to Manila but if the ticket is booked from say Butuan / Manila / Brisbane you get the international allowance for both sectors.


ooooohhhh.... that great news. will try to do that and book a flight will pal. I don't have to pay extra fees for the baggage unlike jet star. thanks4


----------



## CJZdrzynski

congratulations to you


----------



## CJZdrzynski

woody007 said:


> hi guys
> we put our PMV application in on 25th of July my Fiance and her son have done the medicals we applied for a TV 600 at the same time to get them out here for 3 months while we are waiting the decision of our PMV, we have an agent he said usually takes about 2 weeks so we been on standby for last month hoping today is the day everyday not much fun its a month today and we still have nothing we just hanging all day waiting for the sms from immi to say the decision is on the way our agent said they have been really slow recently and we had manila flooded for a few days doesnt help lol
> its just so hard we r so close to being together and everyday we keep saying will be tomorrow and we been doin that for best part of a month now not fun lol
> just wondering anyone else waiting for a TV after putting in PMV application
> we just want the decision so we can be together
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Hi woody
we lodged my TV application the same time as my PMV application last june 5 2013 after a week i received my TV with no restrictions of "no further stay".
i think its better for you to email the immi and let them update you whats happening with your fiancee;s TV application.

regards,
Charmaine


----------



## CJZdrzynski

janinerika said:


> Hi godsgift, we're on the same boat, my husband lodged his application last june 10, 2013 and we received an acknowledgement letter june 19,2013. But until now we haven't heard from our CO yet.


hi janinerika

have you heard anything from your CO yet? did you receive any email regarding the contact details of your CO?

regards.


----------



## CJZdrzynski

Romulus said:


> Visa granted!
> 
> Received confirmation of the visa grant notice for my fiance late this afternoon. Very happy with the quick processing time, just short of 5 months. So, I'll be heading to Philippines on Friday to see my fiance and we'll fly back to Australia the following Tuesday.


hi romulus. 
congrats to you and to your fiance. did your CO contacted your fiance during the process of your application? or did she receive any acknoledgment letter stating the name and contact number of your CO. hope to hear from you soon. again, congrats 

regards


----------



## CJZdrzynski

poby said:


> Whats the equivalent of a stat dec in philippines? Who can witness a 40sp and 47sp?


what we did just to make sure is have it signed by a nurse or a notary public


----------



## woody007

CJZdrzynski said:


> Hi woody
> we lodged my TV application the same time as my PMV application last june 5 2013 after a week i received my TV with no restrictions of "no further stay".
> i think its better for you to email the immi and let them update you whats happening with your fiancee;s TV application.
> 
> regards,
> Charmaine


Hi Charmaine 
We have an agent who has said the worst thing u can do is chase it up and just to wait but i have seen lots of people such as yourself in same position have got there TV approved in a week or two so i may ask him again and probably upset him lol

good luck on your trip to Aus thanks for your information

cheers 
Woody


----------



## CJZdrzynski

woody007 said:


> Hi Charmaine
> We have an agent who has said the worst thing u can do is chase it up and just to wait but i have seen lots of people such as yourself in same position have got there TV approved in a week or two so i may ask him again and probably upset him lol
> 
> good luck on your trip to Aus thanks for your information
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Hi Woody
Thanks im actually here in aus now with my husband been in and out aus for a while now with tv cant wait for our pv. 
If you have you file number with you then you could email the immi yourself just include the file number. Better if you send it yourself and get an answer straight from immi rather than waiting in vain . You'll expect for then to respond within a week

Regards, 
Charmaine


----------



## CJZdrzynski

woody007 said:


> Hi Charmaine
> We have an agent who has said the worst thing u can do is chase it up and just to wait but i have seen lots of people such as yourself in same position have got there TV approved in a week or two so i may ask him again and probably upset him lol
> 
> good luck on your trip to Aus thanks for your information
> 
> cheers
> Woody


Ohh here's the email add of immi. You might need it 
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## toochling

Good day everyone!

Just received our acknowledgement letter with reference number, health examination list and our HAP ID, what a month to start with!!  My partner will undergo his medical this week and we will order our NSO docs asap.

Just a quick one, my partner's passport will expire Jan 2014, is it advisable to have it renewed now or will it be better to wait next year because it might cause us hassle if ever we receive our visa grant? What do you guys think?

Does anyone here knows why my signature still isn't appearing? 

Thanks


----------



## CJZdrzynski

toochling said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> Just received our acknowledgement letter with reference number, health examination list and our HAP ID, what a month to start with!!  My partner will undergo his medical this week and we will order our NSO docs asap.
> 
> Just a quick one, my partner's passport will expire Jan 2014, is it advisable to have it renewed now or will it be better to wait next year because it might cause us hassle if ever we receive our visa grant? What do you guys think?
> 
> Does anyone here knows why my signature still isn't appearing?
> 
> Thanks


hi Toochling
congrats to that. what kind of visa are you applying for?? i think its better to renew it now. even a visa has been granted for your partner, the immi wont allow her to go overseas coz its a standard requirement to have a passport with at least 6 mos validity brfore she can travel overseas

best regards


----------



## toochling

CJZdrzynski said:


> hi Toochling
> congrats to that. what kind of visa are you applying for?? i think its better to renew it now. even a visa has been granted for your partner, the immi wont allow her to go overseas coz its a standard requirement to have a passport with at least 6 mos validity brfore she can travel overseas
> 
> best regards


Thank you for your response, i will tell my partner to have his passport renewed right away 

We applied for PMV 300


----------



## toochling

I have read that there can be a TV together with PMV? We could've applied for that at the same time I never knew that!!! lol. Anyway, can someone here tell me how that works? And how can we able to submit an application for TV since we lodged our PMV last Aug 19.. can we still go for it? I want to be my partner already while waiting for his visa grant.

How much would be the cost?

Any help would be appreciated thanks guys!


----------



## woody007

toochling said:


> I have read that there can be a TV together with PMV? We could've applied for that at the same time I never knew that!!! lol. Anyway, can someone here tell me how that works? And how can we able to submit an application for TV since we lodged our PMV last Aug 19.. can we still go for it? I want to be my partner already while waiting for his visa grant.
> 
> How much would be the cost?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated thanks guys!


hi Toochling 
we applied for the TV at the same time as our PMV which was 26th July they recieved our application we are still waiting for the decision which my fiance was notified on saturday the decision had been sent out so we just hoping and praying we will recvieve a Yes so my fiance and her son can come out while we wait for PMV , I think the cost is about $695 we had an agent so not 100% sure of the cost he seemed to think all should be fine to get TV 
good luck with everything 
Cheers 
Woody


----------



## CJZdrzynski

toochling said:


> I have read that there can be a TV together with PMV? We could've applied for that at the same time I never knew that!!! lol. Anyway, can someone here tell me how that works? And how can we able to submit an application for TV since we lodged our PMV last Aug 19.. can we still go for it? I want to be my partner already while waiting for his visa grant.
> 
> How much would be the cost?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated thanks guys!


hi Toochling
yes you can apply for tv at the same time when you lodge pmv. but.. what you can do is apply for a tv you just have to put the details in your invitation letter like your pmv file case number and the date when you lodge it and write it all down in your invitation letter. when applying for a tv better if you pay it here in australia thru your card it only cost you $115 just make sure you have your partner's details. like passport number, date of birth etc. and when she lodge it in ph then she'll just present the receipt that you payed for and then she have to pay for P1500 (im not sure the exact amount) for handling fee.

regards


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Iduno
> I am keen to know once you have been through the airport whether anyone actually asked to see the letter below
> 
> At the airport: if you worked for the government make sure you have your resignation letter duly signed by the head of the department, letter from the department stating that you are cleared of any accountabilities.


Aussieboy,
At the airport:
paid the tax php1650
no one at the CFO desk so went to immigration, had a real stone faced bitch there , wife went to the counter and was asked for:
Immi grant letter
resignation letter from the police force, with all the signatures on it.
asked lots of questions, when did you get married, where, husband address,bla bla bla, 
where is your husband now....right behind me in the cue..hahaha
took about 10 minutes at the immi desk before wife was let through.

Then we got to the departure lounge and security check, more questions but they didn't ask for to see any documents except passport and boarding pass.
In Australia, passport scanned and they put an arrival stamp in it, 2 minutes and all over.
Went online to ATO this morning and applied for a tax file number, 5 minutes.
Went to bank and opened an account, 5 minutes, passport and birth certificate was all they wanted to see, have to take the tax file number when she gets it .
Went to medicare, had the form filled in for immigrant before we went there, showed passport,immi grant letter, all over in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Iduno
Hard to work out whether they are questioning or just being nosey. Glad to hear you are both here and getting life sorted


----------



## toochling

CJZdrzynski said:


> hi Toochling
> yes you can apply for tv at the same time when you lodge pmv. but.. what you can do is apply for a tv you just have to put the details in your invitation letter like your pmv file case number and the date when you lodge it and write it all down in your invitation letter. when applying for a tv better if you pay it here in australia thru your card it only cost you $115 just make sure you have your partner's details. like passport number, date of birth etc. and when she lodge it in ph then she'll just present the receipt that you payed for and then she have to pay for P1500 (im not sure the exact amount) for handling fee.
> 
> regards


Thanks for your reply, is it the same with lodging the PMV 300, my partner will have to go to the via centre again to submit the TV Application?


----------



## ikihajimaru

iduno.. thanks for the info.. geez, there are so many things to do.. gosh gosh gosh...


----------



## CJZdrzynski

toochling said:


> Thanks for your reply, is it the same with lodging the PMV 300, my partner will have to go to the via centre again to submit the TV Application?


hi Toochling

Yes. you're partner should go to the visa center in makati and submit her application. fill up the 1419form in part D number 29 they'll be asking the reason for visiting Australia your partner should state there that you are currently waiting for your pmv and also state when you lodge it and the case file number as well. the same as with your invitation letter include the details of your pmv application. you can pay the visa upfront just call the embassy here in Australia then they will send you the receipt thru email then just forward it to your partner and she's going to print it and include it with her application.

best regards, 
charmaine


----------



## bata79

*rules*

Hey everyone...

I will be leaving on Friday..
I would like to ask..
If I can bring 3 bottles of rhum with 730ml each...

my itinerary is Cebu to Singa To GC..

from Cebu..
wat documents they need..
I got ticket..CFO Sticker..CFO Certificate.. passport..and PMV already..

anyone can help?

thanks


----------



## CJZdrzynski

bata79 said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> I will be leaving on Friday..
> I would like to ask..
> If I can bring 3 bottles of rhum with 730ml each...
> 
> my itinerary is Cebu to Singa To GC..
> 
> from Cebu..
> wat documents they need..
> I got ticket..CFO Sticker..CFO Certificate.. passport..and PMV already..
> 
> anyone can help?
> 
> thanks


HI BATA79

You can bring up to 2.25 litres of alcoholic beverages duty-free into Australia
it depends with the immi sometimes they ask a lot of questions but sometimes they will just let you through without any question. just be prepared.. put your documents in your hand carry, documents such as, marriage certificate, visa grant letter and other documents that you think they will ask for.
have a safe trip on friday. 

regards
cjzdrzynski


----------



## bata79

CJZdrzynski said:


> HI BATA79
> 
> You can bring up to 2.25 litres of alcoholic beverages duty-free into Australia
> it depends with the immi sometimes they ask a lot of questions but sometimes they will just let you through without any question. just be prepared.. put your documents in your hand carry, documents such as, marriage certificate, visa grant letter and other documents that you think they will ask for.
> have a safe trip on friday.
> 
> regards
> cjzdrzynski


well...
I put in my luggage already...
with 3 bottles of rhum..
is it safe?

or immi will check on it when i arrived GC...

thanks alot


----------



## CJZdrzynski

bata79 said:


> well...
> I put in my luggage already...
> with 3 bottles of rhum..
> is it safe?
> 
> or immi will check on it when i arrived GC...
> 
> thanks alot


hi bata79

yes it will be fine.. 
3 730ml of alcohol is just 2.19 liter, 
once you exceed 2.25 liter then you have to declare it.


----------



## bata79

CJZdrzynski said:


> hi bata79
> 
> yes it will be fine..
> 3 730ml of alcohol is just 2.19 liter,
> once you exceed 2.25 liter then you have to declare it.


thank you so much...

very much appreciated


----------



## CJZdrzynski

bata79 said:


> thank you so much...
> 
> very much appreciated


ur welcome.. have a safe trip 

quick question. 
would you mind if i ask when did you applied for your pmv? thanks


----------



## bata79

CJZdrzynski said:


> ur welcome.. have a safe trip
> 
> quick question.
> would you mind if i ask when did you applied for your pmv? thanks


I lodge last april then got a grant pmv july.


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi Bats 79
Make sure you place your bottles in your checked luggage and not you carry on, otherwise you will have them confiscated by Singapore security when you go to board your plane to Oz.


----------



## bata79

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Bats 79
> Make sure you place your bottles in your checked luggage and not you carry on, otherwise you will have them confiscated by Singapore security when you go to board your plane to Oz.


Well I packed the 3 bottes with my clothes
For my check in luggage..thanks for advice.


----------



## CJZdrzynski

bata79 said:


> I lodge last april then got a grant pmv july.


Wow that as quick. Good on you


----------



## bata79

lucky... We didnt waited that long... 
Thank God...


----------



## wishful

Reposting, Australian customs guidelines in a nutshell


wishful said:


> For your reference guys, especially for those leaving to Australia for the first time.
> 
> Incoming Passenger Card
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/managing-aus...l/passenger-cards/_pdf/english-ipc-sample.pdf


----------



## kristina_O

*Form 80*

Hello everyone!
Am a newbie here.. so forgive me for my faults  
has anyone of you guys submitted a Form 80?
I am going to lodge my application (partner visa: offshore temporary and permanent) end of September and am nearly done with my papers. The last thing is this form 80. Is it really required?
Thank you in advance!

Kristina


----------



## CJZdrzynski

hi Kristina. 

form 80 is not really required not unless the immi is going to ask you for it. as a character check you just have to secure your NBI clearance.


----------



## CJZdrzynski

kristina_O said:


> Hello everyone!
> Am a newbie here.. so forgive me for my faults
> has anyone of you guys submitted a Form 80?
> I am going to lodge my application (partner visa: offshore temporary and permanent) end of September and am nearly done with my papers. The last thing is this form 80. Is it really required?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Kristina


as per reference here's the link for the checklist for PMV 
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf

regards


----------



## CollegeGirl

CJZ, FYI, that's not the checklist for the PMV - that's the checklist for the 309 (offshore spouse/defacto).


----------



## CJZdrzynski

CollegeGirl said:


> CJZ, FYI, that's not the checklist for the PMV - that's the checklist for the 309 (offshore spouse/defacto).


thanks for the correction college girl i should change it

katrina,, 
here's the Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent
(Subclasses 309 and 100)Application Document Checklist link for you.

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not a big deal - just trying to make sure we have the correct info in case someone else comes looking for it...


----------



## kristina_O

*Form 80*

yay!
well, what can i say?
thank you so much everyone for your reply...
an overwhelming feeling  from helpless to this... thank you! 
im just concerned with this "form 80" mainly because of my travels from the past..,id be pulling my hair out! LOL
and also some questions are quite confusing for me.
but well all good now. thanks again everyone!

kristina


----------



## Missadi

Thanks for the checklist guys that should be helpful!!


----------



## CJZdrzynski

Missadi said:


> Thanks for the checklist guys that should be helpful!!


ur welcome


----------



## plaz

Okay so here's my story here.

I [27] met a girl there over a year ago [22] and I proposed to her at the start of the year.

Anyhow fast forward time. I wanted her to come over to Australia and wasn't really sure of the steps for the visa. So I hired a migration agent... that's where the problems began. We were at the 7th month at the time, and agent tells me we need at least 12 months relationship with proof. I was like damn. So we waited the extra months (visited her twice during those months also ). There were also other various incorrect information which she had given us but that's not really the problem at hand here.

We've done all the forms (PMV) in July and everything. And Agent goes and mails it off to the Philippines... direct to the Australian Philippines Embassy (she stated this was the right place to send it to). This was at the start of August. I trusted her on this one.

She tells me she's done it before and yeah, should take 2 weeks for acknowledgement. 3 weeks go by and nothing. I'm thinking maybe some delays due to the recent flooding. No updates from immigration department or anything. I asked her what could've happened? She goes maybe there's a delay - they might be busy. She then says hopefully it's not lost because the last time she sent it there, it was lost in the mail and took a while for them to find it. Alright cool.... Another week goes by. Nothing. Great.

So that when I asked her what address did she send it to? She tells me it was the postal address of the Australian Philippines embassy. I looked it up and from the website, it says



> Visa applications, except for Refugee and Humanitarian Entry, should be lodged through the department's Service Delivery Partner (SDP) in the Philipines, Philippines Interactive Audiotext Service Inc (PIASI).


And on the immigration website it says



> Applications can be lodged by post direct to the Embassy. However, it is not recommended that clients forward personal documents, passports and payment through the post as safe delivery cannot be guaranteed.


I've contacted the Philippines Embassy about 4 days ago and they say that they will try find it and update me if there's anything. Haven't heard back from them since. I'm just praying here for an update from them. Me and my partner here are getting pretty hopeless... long distance relationship sucks and is extremely tough. We don't need any of this extra trouble.

So... so far I've been waiting about a month now and haven't even gotten an acknowledgement yet. Is this normal? Or did my agent screw us up badly by not lodging through the department's Service Delivery Partner (VIA)?

Regards
Plaz


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Plaz
Yes you received some very bad advice, you did not have to wait the 12 Months. If the embassy does not locate the paperwork and you have to re-lodge it all again, just do it yourself, it is not really that difficult and you can seek the advice you need here for free. If you do need to re-lodge the application I would recommend lodging in person at the VIA. Just use the search this thread function at the top of the page to research for information.
I would ask the migration agent for a copy of what they sent, if they have one (a good agent would have this on file in my opinion), gather the additional evidence that you need ie photos stat declarations etc and resend by registered post (not express) as it is safer and a copy of the receipt for embassy process fee and send it to your fiancée to lodge in person at the VIA ( I know there is one in Cebu), she could also attend the CFO counseling session the day before lodging so this could be included in her application.
I am curious did you use an agent in the Philippines or one here? 

Also there is an agent rom Sydney who frequents this site Mark Northam, who will check your documents prior to lodging for a reasonable fee. 

I wish I had better news for you, it sounds like your application has been lost in the mail. Also have your fiancée call the embassy again to see if they found the application. Remember this, it is up to you and your fiancée to follow up on everything with the embassy as you are just 1 of hundreds of applications


----------



## Aussieboy07

remember mail from Australia to PH can take up to 3 weeks


----------



## plaz

"Yes you received some very bad advice, you did not have to wait the 12 Months."

Yes I found that out the hard way. After about 5 months of waiting, which was at 11 months of the relationship, she then said, "oh it's okay we don't need to wait another month before we can submit the application. It's not required anymore". I was thinking mmm not required anymore? Jesus Christ I was wondering what was up. She didn't really reveal nothing. I only found out about the PMV not requiring 12 months on the internet. I was pretty pissed off and so was my fiancee. We waited so long for nothing. Not sure if she did that on purpose or not. At the start she was questioning my relationship. Also said that waiting was good and that her father also has a wife from the Philippines n that it was a disaster. I think she's a bit biased there.


"If the embassy does not locate the paperwork and you have to re-lodge it all again, just do it yourself, it is not really that difficult and you can seek the advice you need here for free. If you do need to re-lodge the application I would recommend lodging in person at the VIA. Just use the search this thread function at the top of the page to research for information."

Yeah they said they'll update me if there's any news. That was Monday. I asked again last night but haven't had any replies back. Doubt they are even trying like you said. I'm just one out of hundreds. It was sent off from Melbourne on the first week of August. So about 6-7th August via Registered Post to Philippines. Which should take about 10 business days max to reach there. So let's just say 14 days. Should've arrived 21st August. So it should have been at the Embassy postal box for around 12 days now.


"I would ask the migration agent for a copy of what they sent, if they have one (a good agent would have this on file in my opinion), gather the additional evidence that you need ie photos stat declarations etc and resend by registered post (not express) as it is safer and a copy of the receipt for embassy process fee and send it to your fiancée to lodge in person at the VIA ( I know there is one in Cebu), she could also attend the CFO counseling session the day before lodging so this could be included in her application."

I definitely will be doing this. I don't want to sit around and wait for weeks and then only to find out it's lost. I'd rather gather everything here and send it overseas to her so she can submit it herself in person at the VIA manila. I'm not too familiar with CFO counseling session. Is this a requirement for the PMV application?


"I am curious did you use an agent in the Philippines or one here?"

Used a migration agent from Melbourne. Definitely regretted it.


"Also there is an agent rom Sydney who frequents this site Mark Northam, who will check your documents prior to lodging for a reasonable fee."

I think my documents/evidence are all up to scratch. I've given it a through check/reading and so has my agent. 


"I wish I had better news for you, it sounds like your application has been lost in the mail. Also have your fiancée call the embassy again to see if they found the application. Remember this, it is up to you and your fiancée to follow up on everything with the embassy as you are just 1 of hundreds of applications."

Look I'll wait until mid next week and if there's still no news of my application/documents, I'll definitely be calling them up to see what's going on. I'll probably start gather all my documents again this weekend and if it is lost, at least I'll be a bit ahead.

Anyhow, thanks for valuable advice and fast reply. I'll definitely be checking up on this forum more often and will update if anything happens.


----------



## plaz

MMm I just posted a pretty long reply and nothing showed up. Haha. I'll try retype it up again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Plaz, if that ever happens, message me. Sometimes something in a post will get it automatically flagged by the system as spam. Happens rarely, but it does happen. Then a mod has to go in and approve it. I just approved yours, so... hoping you see this before you retype it all!


----------



## plaz

CollegeGirl said:


> Plaz, if that ever happens, message me. Sometimes something in a post will get it automatically flagged by the system as spam. Happens rarely, but it does happen. Then a mod has to go in and approve it. I just approved yours, so... hoping you see this before you retype it all!


HAHA I see. Omg thanks. I was pretty much about to type it all out again haha. I'm a bit new here so I was wondering where my post disappeared to. Was 100% certain I hit the submit button.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's so funny - I have looked through your post and I've no idea what could have possibly triggered the spam filter. Technology, man. Great in so many ways, and sometimes completely incomprehensible. Haha.


----------



## che_1361

Hi CollegeGirl

Hello again. As per your advise I emailed Mark Northam and he had already replied. However his reply even sunk me deeper into more confusion and discouragement as he opined same as that of the other Migration Agent I consulted, that I need to have my Philippine marriage annulled 1st, before I can apply for a Partners Visa.

And so for the last 2 months, I have consulted, asked the opinions of 4 Australian based Immigration Lawyers and /or Licensed Australian Migration Agents... 2 said I need to have my Philippine Marriage annulled 1st ..BUT the other 2 said, NO i don't need said annulment for as long as me and my Partner live together for 12 months then we can go ahead and apply for a De Facto Relationship based Partners Visa after 12 that months.

I am very confuse. if only I can afford the full fee of an Immigration Lawyer to handle our case.

Question: Am I qualified now to start a Thread in this forum so I can share my predicament to more people and maybe somebody someone out there will be kind and knowledgeable enough to help me with my problem? How do I start a Thread by d way?

Thank you so much for this favor and kind assistance.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Can you tell me specifically what Mark said? He's usually spot-on. I wonder if perhaps it's LEGAL for you to apply for a de facto visa while still married, but it's extremely difficult to get through, and that's why he's advising against it. Having something be legal, and having it be likely to be successful, can be two different things. You can absolutely start your own thread, che_1361. No problem there.


----------



## dunan

Che......the problem is with the Philippine Law.....according to NSO you are legally married and unless you get annulled I doubt you will get thru all the red tape incl. getting your CFO but again I may be wrong.

The absolute downer is an annulment is around 200,000 pesos plus around 2 years unless.........


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Plaz
CFO= Commission on Filipinos Overseas 
This will explain it, though basically it is a requirement for all Filipinos going overseas ie: Filipinos need to go there to leave the country. When she goes is up to her now or after approval of pmv

For Filipinos leaving the country with immigrant VISA | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> Che......the problem is with the Philippine Law.....according to NSO you are legally married and unless you get annulled I doubt you will get thru all the red tape incl. getting your CFO but again I may be wrong.
> 
> The absolute downer is an annulment is around 200,000 pesos plus around 2 years unless.........


Wow that is 10 times more than a divorce in Australia.

I have seen where people have said yes you can come as a defacto while still married and demonstrated evidence of this on this site.
My thoughts are it would better to pay the $5,000 for the annulment than loose $2,600 on a failed defacto visa and to have to start the process all over again which would be annulment and fiancée visa. I am going of the mindset if in doubt play it safe and if the migration experts can not agree whether it can be done would indicate a high level of risk


----------



## plaz

Hey guys, a little update,

Well not much happened in the past few days but my agent did managed to give me an early wake up call this morning. Woke me up and called to say that she was upset that I was looking for advice elsewhere, for saying to her that the 12 months for a PMV was not even required and for asking her why she made us wait so long before we could apply.

She said I was free to contact 3rd party for advice but she didn't need anyone outside to judge her work because she knows she done everything correct/right for me and no-one knows the situation better than her. She told me whoever told me the 12 months was not a requirement was probably only telling me that so they could get some business off me. I told her I looked it up online and didn't see 12 months needed anywhere and she said the legislation changed recently and it was no longer a requirement. Is this true??? And then she goes on to say that if I applied at the start of the year (would've been @ 5 months relationship then), it probably wouldn't have been successful anyway hence why she told me to wait. ???

So I'm a bit confused. Was it the law or just her own opinion??? I looked back in my emails to her at the start asking about a PMV and she specifically wrote, sorry Plaz, you will need proof that you're in a relationship of 12 months and continuing so I'm not able to do your visa until your relationship is at that point.

Then she goes on to say that the address is absolutely correct. And that she's done it that way before (once). And that the address was given to her by the immigration department so it must be correct. She says that she looked at the website, and that was the only address listed on the website and doesn't tell you anything else. Which is really wrong because I looked at it myself recently, and it says not to send it to that address, but rather to the VIA instead.

She also says she don't understand how it's lost. Most likely it's stuck in a big queue and could take a while, maybe even 2 months or 5 months but it'll get there. She says you know how Philippines is. Filipinos are lazy and the immigration over there is horrible. ???

She was basically talking for about 10 minutes non-stop, I didn't really had a chance to say anything and to be honest, I was a bit speechless. She sounded quite rather upset and so was I by the end of it.

Anyhow I've reprinted most of the stuff, still need to certify/re-do stat declarations but there's one small issue. The visa application charge. I've already paid for it about a month and a half ago which was when it was $2680 (PMV subclass 300). I know recently there's been an increase, and from reading the immigration website, it seems I may have to pay the difference otherwise the visa application will not be processed. So how do I go about doing this? Should I just call up the immigration, and pay the difference, and then add that receipt to my application also? So... then I would have two receipts... mmmm

Regards
Plaz


----------



## plaz

I think I will wait until the end of this week to see if immigration replies or if there's any good news before I go out and pay any visa application charges.

Because if they do manage to locate it, it would be a waste of money... as it is not refundable.

I will make sure to ring them up and see what they will tell me how to pay that increase. Most likely pay $400-600 difference or so and include the receipt in the application but I will confirm it with them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

plaz said:


> Hey guys, a little update,
> 
> Well not much happened in the past few days but my agent did managed to give me an early wake up call this morning. Woke me up and called to say that she was upset that I was looking for advice elsewhere, for saying to her that the 12 months for a PMV was not even required and for asking her why she made us wait so long before we could apply.
> 
> She said I was free to contact 3rd party for advice but she didn't need anyone outside to judge her work because she knows she done everything correct/right for me and no-one knows the situation better than her. She told me whoever told me the 12 months was not a requirement was probably only telling me that so they could get some business off me. I told her I looked it up online and didn't see 12 months needed anywhere and she said the legislation changed recently and it was no longer a requirement. Is this true??? And then she goes on to say that if I applied at the start of the year (would've been @ 5 months relationship then), it probably wouldn't have been successful anyway hence why she told me to wait. ???
> 
> So I'm a bit confused. Was it the law or just her own opinion??? I looked back in my emails to her at the start asking about a PMV and she specifically wrote, sorry Plaz, you will need proof that you're in a relationship of 12 months and continuing so I'm not able to do your visa until your relationship is at that point.
> 
> Then she goes on to say that the address is absolutely correct. And that she's done it that way before (once). And that the address was given to her by the immigration department so it must be correct. She says that she looked at the website, and that was the only address listed on the website and doesn't tell you anything else. Which is really wrong because I looked at it myself recently, and it says not to send it to that address, but rather to the VIA instead.
> 
> She also says she don't understand how it's lost. Most likely it's stuck in a big queue and could take a while, maybe even 2 months or 5 months but it'll get there. She says you know how Philippines is. Filipinos are lazy and the immigration over there is horrible. ???
> 
> She was basically talking for about 10 minutes non-stop, I didn't really had a chance to say anything and to be honest, I was a bit speechless. She sounded quite rather upset and so was I by the end of it.
> 
> Anyhow I've reprinted most of the stuff, still need to certify/re-do stat declarations but there's one small issue. The visa application charge. I've already paid for it about a month and a half ago which was when it was $2680 (PMV subclass 300). I know recently there's been an increase, and from reading the immigration website, it seems I may have to pay the difference otherwise the visa application will not be processed. So how do I go about doing this? Should I just call up the immigration, and pay the difference, and then add that receipt to my application also? So... then I would have two receipts... mmmm
> 
> Regards
> Plaz


Plaz, there has not ever been a 12-month requirement for the PMV ever as far as I'm aware -- certainly not in the last year, since that's when I started doing research on these forums. There is a 12-month requirement for a _de facto_ visa. I'm thinking she maybe thought you were originally inquiring about the de facto visa, and now that she's realized she was wrong and you were asking about the PMV, she's trying to cover herself. That is the BEST of the possible explanations. The other explanation is that she's completely incompetent. This is the most basic of information about partner visas, and for a migration agent to not understand this kind of thing is just ludicrous.

Is she MARA-registered?

Just to confirm - You've not been living together during the 12 months of your relationship - right? Just visits here and there? If you were living together that whole time, the de facto visa would be the best option for you, and her telling you to wait until you hit 12 months would make sense. But if you were NOT living together (and it didn't sound like you were?) you definitely would not qualify for the de facto visa, the PMV would be your best option, and, as you now know, there's no 12-month requirement for that.

I bet she IS upset - she gave you incorrect advice and you called her on it!


----------



## plaz

Yep we are not living together. Just visits when I got the time for it.

She's a registered agent and yes I think she's trying to cover herself by saying ****.

God that agent totally wasted so much of my time. My fiancée could've been here already if I had applied back in Feb.

Oh well.... you can't change what's already happened...


----------



## CollegeGirl

If she's a MARA-registered migration agent, you can report her, and there will be consequences. I would totally do that in your situation.


----------



## Teedo

Just a little more information....Living together for 12 months doesn't have to mean that you are doing it for the whole 12 months. I have a friend whose girlfriend applied for (and was approved) a partner visa (309), she is from malaysia and they would both visit each other for a few months at a time with a break in the middle. I think they had to have addressed letters with both of their names and other evidence.


----------



## Mish

plaz said:


> Hey guys, a little update,
> 
> Anyhow I've reprinted most of the stuff, still need to certify/re-do stat declarations but there's one small issue. The visa application charge. I've already paid for it about a month and a half ago which was when it was $2680 (PMV subclass 300). I know recently there's been an increase, and from reading the immigration website, it seems I may have to pay the difference otherwise the visa application will not be processed. So how do I go about doing this? Should I just call up the immigration, and pay the difference, and then add that receipt to my application also? So... then I would have two receipts... mmmm


Really sorry that this has happened to you!

Anyway, this may sound like a really stupid question though and I am only asking because of the trouble and incorrect information you have been provided with. Did she provide you with a copy of the receipt from DIAC to show that she did pay it?


----------



## tresha0206

Hi Plaz, wow thats a long story.i would suggest to call directly the embassy number.in my old post before i think i gave details best time to ring.they help to answer a difficult question and for sure answer is correct.u can find the website their number manila or cebu embassy. What my husband did before is he also asked local parliament assistance to connect directly in aussi embassy manila.i would suggest too that ur fiance can apply tourist visa while waiting PMV bcoz waiting game is frustrating when u are not together
.good luck.


----------



## Princessmarz

*Change of Address, submit form 1022?*

Hi everyone, I have been here in Australia for 7 weeks now and i guess i missing alot in this forum...anyways, here I am again asking for your opinion. We just moved in to another location here in NSW and i was wondering if i need to advice the immigration regarding the change of my address? When i read about the form 1022, here what it says?

You do *not *have to notify the department of any changes in
your circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa
in Australia); or
• after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia).

Does this mean once the visa is granted, I do not need to inform immi regarding the change of address? How about the Second Stage visa application (permanent), would they inform you by email or will they send it to the address that you provided on your 309 Temporary Spouse Visa app?

Can anyone enlighten me, should submit this form to immi or better not? Thanks heaps everyone.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Princessmarz - this means when you're completely done with everything (ALL the visas in the process you're applying for) you no longer have to inform them. Since you're waiting on your second stage (PR) still, definitely send that form in so they know where to contact you when it's time to reassess you for your PR.


----------



## sugarstoned

Princessmarz said:


> Hi everyone, I have been here in Australia for 7 weeks now and i guess i missing alot in this forum...anyways, here I am again asking for your opinion. We just moved in to another location here in NSW and i was wondering if i need to advice the immigration regarding the change of my address? When i read about the form 1022, here what it says?
> 
> You do not have to notify the department of any changes in
> your circumstances that occurred:
> &#149; after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa
> in Australia); or
> &#149; after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
> your visa outside Australia).
> 
> Does this mean once the visa is granted, I do not need to inform immi regarding the change of address? How about the Second Stage visa application (permanent), would they inform you by email or will they send it to the address that you provided on your 309 Temporary Spouse Visa app?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me, should submit this form to immi or better not? Thanks heaps everyone.


Hi Princessmarz,

We are on the same boat. We moved addresses after 5 months in arriving here. I gave Immi a call instead of sending them the form which in my opinion is better and faster. It is essential that you inform Immi of any changes in addresses etc because they will send you news through mail when your time for permanent visa application is almost up.

Hope that helps. 

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## che_1361

Hi CollegeGirl...appreciate much your reply..

Mark said, "that since you plan to lodge your Partners Visa (based on De Facto Relationship) there in the Philippines where a record of your marriage exists, it might result to disapproval of your application." In finality he said, "I strongly suggests that you consult a Filipino Lawyer".

In contrast to the above, I received an email a week ago from a Filipino Australian Lawyer (holding office in Sydney Australia and licensed to practice Australian Immigration Law there), that I do not need to have my Philippine marriage annulled, as long as I comply with "living with my Partner for the entire 12 months preceding my filing and that I can prove our cohabitation with all the supporting documents necessary". 

hence i am very confused. I tried emailing the Australian Embassy in Manila with this specific question, they answered back that "they cannot give advise since circumstances differ in every case."

I do plan to start my own thread with the above issue (hoping i'm qualified to do so now in our Forum) so maybe somebody out there who has been in my shoes before can shed more light. 

Of course still any views or help from you will always be welcome.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Che1361
You are right to seek proper advice in such a costly process, advice here is normally provided by personal experience (Mark is the exception) and from what you are saying a lawyer is needed. Yes please start a thread and I look forward to reading your journey, good luck


----------



## Aussieboy07

Wow nice to see some people who have been the process returning to help others.
I need your help this time, due to my lack of patience to wait to talk to my fiancée who is at work. When she received the grant letter she rang the embassy to enquire when she needed to be in Australia by and they replied March 2014. I have just received a copy of the grant letter by snail mail (ie post office). Which clearly indicates that initial arrival in Australia should have been 7 August 2013. I think some miscommunication has occurred with my fiancée and the embassy over the "last date to arrive 04 April 2014 " which is the line above the initial entry. 
Worst scenario is that we missed the initial entry date, does anyone know what to do in this circumstance other than the obvious of contact the embassy/immigration


----------



## Mish

Aussieboy07 said:


> Wow nice to see some people who have been the process returning to help others.
> I need your help this time, due to my lack of patience to wait to talk to my fiancée who is at work. When she received the grant letter she rang the embassy to enquire when she needed to be in Australia by and they replied March 2014. I have just received a copy of the grant letter by snail mail (ie post office). Which clearly indicates that initial arrival in Australia should have been 7 August 2013. I think some miscommunication has occurred with my fiancée and the embassy over the "last date to arrive 04 April 2014 " which is the line above the initial entry.
> Worst scenario is that we missed the initial entry date, does anyone know what to do in this circumstance other than the obvious of contact the embassy/immigration


Oh no! Sounds like your fiance has missed the initial entry date to enter Australia. The last day to arrive is when the visa expires. Check out this thread where it is talked about: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/22223-pmv-approved-doubts-first-entry-aus.html

I would contact Mark ASAP and ask him! I would love to know the answer though as one would assume if the entry is not made it would void the visa. But who knows.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Mark Northam
Yep worst case scenario has occurred she misunderstood the document and relayed it to me incorrectly so she has missed the initial entry date of 07 August 2013, Has a ticket for 16 November 2013. I asked her to contact Embassy to explain the misunderstanding what are the chances??


----------



## Mish

Aussieboy07 said:


> Wow nice to see some people who have been the process returning to help others.
> I need your help this time, due to my lack of patience to wait to talk to my fiancée who is at work. When she received the grant letter she rang the embassy to enquire when she needed to be in Australia by and they replied March 2014. I have just received a copy of the grant letter by snail mail (ie post office). Which clearly indicates that initial arrival in Australia should have been 7 August 2013. I think some miscommunication has occurred with my fiancée and the embassy over the "last date to arrive 04 April 2014 " which is the line above the initial entry.
> Worst scenario is that we missed the initial entry date, does anyone know what to do in this circumstance other than the obvious of contact the embassy/immigration


I found this on DIAC website for you for PMV visa:

Initial entry date to Australia

The department will advise you of the date you are required to enter Australia (your initial entry date) at the time of visa grant. Your initial entry date is usually the same as the expiry date for the validity of either your health or character checks, whichever is the earlier.

If you do not enter Australia by the initial entry date, your Prospective Marriage visa may be cancelled.

If before your Prospective Marriage visa is granted, you advise the department that you will not have sufficient time to reasonably finalise your affairs and make the necessary travel arrangements, the department may consider changing your initial entry date to a later date. 
Note: In these circumstances, you may need to undergo new health and/ or character checks before you can be granted your Prospective Marriage visa.

Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)


----------



## dunan

OMG Aussie..we asked for a small extension on initial entry and embassy said she either enters any port in oz n activates visa or the chance of visa cancellation is immediate....no excuses....

You have been waiting so long..just gotta plead your case...whats Mark say?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks all
My question remains she missed the initial entry date what are the chances that she can get a new entry date?? Sorry my question goes beyond what is available on the immigration site.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks Dunan
To be honest I am so angry at this moment with my partner, who is an educated individual to have [email protected]#@#@ this up.


----------



## dunan

I will try n copy n paste email from embassy..gotta wait for missus to get home n open it...im so so sorry n I really feel for your lady.....hope mark really can offer a solution mate...


----------



## chicken999

Are u sure ur reading it right ? Mine says we need to enter by jan next year and that is the date u must enter before it doesn't talk about a final entry date at all. And from memory ur visa only just issued in July so surely they would give u longer than a few weeks to enter oz?


----------



## chicken999

Have u checked vevo? That will show correct dates god I hope I'm right in so worried for u


----------



## dunan

Thanks for your email,

Whilst noting the current difficulties you are facing, you should make every effort to travel to Australia before the initial expiry date on your visa, that is before 28 December 2013

If you are unable to arrive in Australia by this time, your visa would be liable for immediate cancellation consideration by our office. However as you have sufficient time to prepare for your travel to Australia I would strongly encourage you to comply with this requirement.

Having posted before read back it does seem strange the entry date is so short timeframe....


----------



## chicken999

Yes I agree dunan I'm thinking that might be do not enter before 7 aug but enter at latest April 14


----------



## dunan

hi Chicken..was just thinking....aussie is PMV so maybe shorter entry time...we are both Spousal visa...maybe that could be the reason for short frame for initial entry...

Not sure why you got no last entry date but its on all visas....initial and last entry.


----------



## chicken999

Hi dunan I'm pmv as well. Mine def says enter by jan 14 and marry by 9 months from date of visa grant which would also be the last entry date 2hich would be may 14


----------



## chicken999

So I know Aussie got grant in July so that means he has to marry by April 14 so that's the last date to arrive/marry


----------



## dunan

Ahhh ok I just read the family n spouse application on timeline..my mistake...anyway I feel terrible for the guy..after so long no one deserves this...


----------



## chicken999

Me too in so worried I wish he would post. I have Never heard of anyone having such a short date to enter oz. Funny how u get to care so much about people u don't even no just from reading their posts


----------



## sugarstoned

Oh no  I hope you can get a way out of this unfortunate situation, Aussieboy. After waiting for so long, you and your fiance don't deserve another setback like this. 


I read it somewhere in the forum that the initial entry would depend on when your health/police checks will expire. That's why the initial entry of approved applicants vary.


----------



## che_1361

Hi Aussieboy07

Thanks for the advise. Will sure do. I'm happy for you. Yours is a success story with Visa granted in the end. I wish you good luck and good life in Assie with your love one.


----------



## che_1361

Hi sugarstoned...how are you?

I saw in your thread that you migrated with a 309 Temporary Visa. I will be applying the same early next year. I do not know with your case, maybe everything went smooth? But my case is rather complicated. Also that I cannot afford a lawyer so I'm really starting from scratch and hope that I will get insights and advises in this wonderful Forum.

I will be applying a Partners Visa from Cebu based on De Facto Relationship. ( My partner is an Australian Citizen and she's living with me now, while I am a Filipino Citizen and have marriage record here in the Philippines [though I have separated from my wife for many years now] ). One impt requirement is that me and my partner live together for at least 12 months before lodging our application.

BUT what is confusing me is the different opinions of Australian Immigration Lawyers/Agents. Some said that I should get an Annulment of my marriage 1st, to be able to apply for the above De Facto Partners Visa. Some said I do not need an annulment.

Any opinion or advise you can give will be highly appreciated.

Thank you so much.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh Aussieboy - My heart is breaking for you.  I have unfortunately never heard of them giving any leeway on this at all.    I even read on another forum about someone who was hospitalized and missed his initial entry date as a result - they didn't even cut HIM any slack. I really, really hate to say this, but I don't think your chances are good.  If anyone can help you it's Mark - but I don't think even he will be able to help with this one. 

Chicken999 - Unfortunately, you're incorrect about this. *The "initial entry date" is the LAST date by which you can enter Oz and have your visa be valid*. After that date, if you have not entered the country, your visa is invalidated.  The "last date to enter" is misleading - I really wish they would call it something else. The "last date to enter" is the LAST date you can get into the country using the visa (AFTER you have validated it). So in other words... You have to fly in before the initial entry date. Then you can go in and out of the country as many times as you want, over and over again, but the last time you can get BACK in the country on that visa is the "last date to enter" date.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And incidentally, this has nothing to do with spouse visa versus PMV. The initial entry date is USUALLY one year from either the medical or the police checks, whichever was done first. It looks like Aussieboy's police checks were done in August 2012, so the initial entry date was August 2013. 

The only thing that's strange is that it looks like the police checks were done at the end of August, and the initial entry date was at the beginning, so if anything they were a few weeks early. But the initial entry date is at their discretion, and once it's assigned, it is nearly impossible to get them to change it so you can enter later. And that's if you notice it before you've missed it... once you've missed it, they just invalidate the visa. 

That's why so many embassies are beginning to ask applicants to wait to supply medical and police checks until further on in the process - because as they take longer to grant, that means there is less and less time to enter the country once the grant happens if the police checks and medicals are about to expire. 

UGH, just UGH. My heart is breaking for Aussieboy.


----------



## lady.j

Hi guys!

Need your advice.. 

We wanna apply for Subclass 600 while waiting for PV grant.. But me & my hubby are not sure which stream is much better/easier for us to do:
-Tourist (to be lodged here in PH) or 
-Family Sponsored Stream (need to be lodged in Oz by my hubby)?

Has anyone here applied for VV under Family stream? How long is the processing time? 

Kindly share your experiences..


----------



## lady.j

Omg. 
So sorry to hear about Aussieboy's situation.. 
Am sure there is a possible solution to this. :-(

Keep calm & be strong.


----------



## chicken999

Oh wowcollege girl i was so hoping i was correct but sadly u are probably right. I feel so bad for him. Have u heard of others with such a short entry date between visa issuing and date u must enter by? Seems so unfair. But guess its good lesson for us all to check our partners grant ourselves. I didn't believe my own until I saw it in writing


----------



## Romulus

Aussieboy,

I think you've just demonstrated why I case managed my fiance's application. The misunderstanding or misreading of documentation is quite common - things get lost in the translation. My fiance has misread documentation a couple of times, not because she is silly, but the intent of the wording is lost on translation from English to Cebuano.

Ring or go and see DIAC, explain the situation. I'm sure they can help. If not, a trip to the Australian Embassy in Manila may be required to rectify the situation.


----------



## dunan

I feel we have covered the fact that The Embassy will not entertain any excuses. What should have been done etc etc is of no consequence anymore for Aussie...I feel if we need to help its up to us to research other forums n sites and see if anyone else came up against this scenario which id say would be extremely rare...

Praying that the dates may be a clerical error is the best hope now or what Mark's experience can offer Aussie...Im sure he is one gutted bloke now!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

chicken999 said:


> Oh wowcollege girl i was so hoping i was correct but sadly u are probably right. I feel so bad for him. Have u heard of others with such a short entry date between visa issuing and date u must enter by? Seems so unfair. But guess its good lesson for us all to check our partners grant ourselves. I didn't believe my own until I saw it in writing


Unfortunately, yes, I have heard of people given that short a time. Generally if it's less than a month they'll extend it out to a month. It doesn't happen often that it's that short, but it does happen.


----------



## CollegeGirl

This is the only possible good news I've found so far:

From the US's Australian Embassy Website:



> Missing the entry date
> 
> While you are not obligated to relocate and move all of your belongings to Australia by the set entry date, you must make an entry into Australia by the initial entry date on your visa as this is a condition that is attached to your visa.
> 
> Should you not be able to enter Australia before your initial entry date your visa is liable for cancellation. *Cancellation in this circumstance is discretionary and you would be asked to submit reasons for not meeting the initial entry date prior to any cancellation action being taken. If you had compelling circumstances that prevented you from entering Australia the decision officer may then decide not to cancel your visa at this time. *


(Emphasis mine.)

So it looks like there may be hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunan

OK just thinking out loud here....For a Phil. National, when booking a flight, the airline usually wants to see a copy of your visa you are travelling on, especially if there is no return flight booked...

So did they not pick up that the entry date was wrong?


----------



## CollegeGirl

She hasn't flown to Aus yet, dunan.


----------



## dunan

CG.....she has to book her ticket first...im sure aussie said the ticket was booked..im not talking about when she arrives at airport to fly....


----------



## CollegeGirl

dunan said:


> CG.....she has to book her ticket first...im sure aussie said the ticket was booked..im not talking about when she arrives at airport to fly....


Ah, I see.


----------



## lady.j

dunan said:


> CG.....she has to book her ticket first...im sure aussie said the ticket was booked..im not talking about when she arrives at airport to fly....


no need for visa grant when booking (esp if online) flight tix to Oz.. my hubby booked my flight to Darwin with no visa yet..


----------



## wishful

dunan said:


> OK just thinking out loud here....For a Phil. National, when booking a flight, the airline usually wants to see a copy of your visa you are travelling on, especially if there is no return flight booked...
> 
> So did they not pick up that the entry date was wrong?


Hi dunan, in my case, my partner was able to book (online, PAL) my flight even without my visa.


----------



## dunan

yeah I really do not know...we were at silkair (Singapore) and PAL offices on Monday just to get prices. When we told them it was 1 way only to Australia they asked wifey to present both passport and Visa grant...suppose its who is on duty at the time...


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Wow nice to see some people who have been the process returning to help others.
> I need your help this time, due to my lack of patience to wait to talk to my fiancée who is at work. When she received the grant letter she rang the embassy to enquire when she needed to be in Australia by and they replied March 2014. I have just received a copy of the grant letter by snail mail (ie post office). Which clearly indicates that initial arrival in Australia should have been 7 August 2013. I think some miscommunication has occurred with my fiancée and the embassy over the "last date to arrive 04 April 2014 " which is the line above the initial entry.
> Worst scenario is that we missed the initial entry date, does anyone know what to do in this circumstance other than the obvious of contact the embassy/immigration


Hi Aussieboy07, While I'm looking online to answer your question, I would suggest to call embassy right away because it's Thursday 2-4pm in Philippines is best time directly to talk to CO. Sometimes need also patience when calling embassy. I would like to share hope it help that my husband before went to local parliament and ask them to ring and also so he can talk about my visa application. Which is maybe co incidence that after the day they ring embassy manila I got my spouse visa letter. If ever I worst scenario that will be difficult to please DIAC about extension of PMV visa..I would like to share too that I got married in Aussie while I'm on tourist visa.

I wish all positive vibes for you and thank you for helping me too in my quiries while waiting.


----------



## sugarstoned

dunan said:


> OK just thinking out loud here....For a Phil. National, when booking a flight, the airline usually wants to see a copy of your visa you are travelling on, especially if there is no return flight booked...
> 
> So did they not pick up that the entry date was wrong?


If you book the ticket online which i think Aussieboy did, they don't ask if you have a valid visa or anything. The people at the check-in counter did however asked to see the grant letter.


----------



## sugarstoned

che_1361 said:


> Hi sugarstoned...how are you?
> 
> I saw in your thread that you migrated with a 309 Temporary Visa. I will be applying the same early next year. I do not know with your case, maybe everything went smooth? But my case is rather complicated. Also that I cannot afford a lawyer so I'm really starting from scratch and hope that I will get insights and advises in this wonderful Forum.
> 
> I will be applying a Partners Visa from Cebu based on De Facto Relationship. ( My partner is an Australian Citizen and she's living with me now, while I am a Filipino Citizen and have marriage record here in the Philippines [though I have separated from my wife for many years now] ). One impt requirement is that me and my partner live together for at least 12 months before lodging our application.
> 
> BUT what is confusing me is the different opinions of Australian Immigration Lawyers/Agents. Some said that I should get an Annulment of my marriage 1st, to be able to apply for the above De Facto Partners Visa. Some said I do not need an annulment.
> 
> Any opinion or advise you can give will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi Che, nice to meet you! I have read from your other thread that you are from Mabolo...me too! We prolly have passed by each other at Sm or Ayala without knowing lol

Unfortunately theres nothing I can advise you in regards to your case since yours is somewhat complicated. My visa process was surprisingly fast and with no setbacks. I wasn't told that I had a CO, I was only surprised that I got a text from the courier saying they will be returning my visa application evidences etc. No emails from the Embassy whatsoever. The email came a few days late.

What I can tell you tho is read as much as you can on people who are of the same case as yours. Also it would be best to contact a local lawyer like the others has suggested and definitely gather a lot of evidence that you and your ex-wife has ended the relationship. Maybe you can add stat decs of friends saying that you have separated for x time and that you are currently living together with your current Aussie partner.

Hope that helps. Good luck!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## plaz

Hey guys, Plaz here. The guy with the lost visa application / bad agent.

Well all is good now! Well so far anyway haha. The embassy has my fiancee's PMV application and all is good. My fiancee is planning to do the health test very soon.

The embassy received the visa application on the last day of August and (they have been "processing" it for the last 2 weeks) so I'm lucky to not have to pay the visa charge increase. Which is pretty funny because they told me 1 and 2 week ago they don't have it. And same answer few emails ago.

I called up today to tell them that I'll be planning to send my 2nd application soon and then they say that they already have my application in the system. They will send me the notification now. Wow lol.

So the timeline is like this

8th August (Australian Post - Registered Mail) > 12th August (Phlippines Post) > ??????????? > 30th August (Embassy) > 12th September (Acknowledgement letter).

Yeah so my agent did give some bad advice ("you need 12 months relationship for PMV") but at least I'm finally getting somewhere.

The news today was so unexpected. I'm over the moon. I was assuming it was probably already lost and that I had to pay the increased visa charges / re-do the whole thing.

Thanks everyone for the solid advice/feedback.

My fiancee will probably do the CFO when I'm there with her end of this year.

Will definitely be back if there's any good or bad news. Thanks again people


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Plaz
I am very pleased with your info update, so for you now the waiting begins which takes a lot of patience


----------



## plaz

Ha definitely. It's now the game of waiting. Aussieboy07 I just noticed your time line. So far it's pretty similar to mine except it's 1 year back. Hope I don't have to wait 12 months also before she can come here. Anything 5-7 months and I'll be overjoyed but I think that's just too optimistic 

I'll be visiting her late Dec to late Jan so I won't miss her too much


----------



## chicken999

Aussieboy do u have any update? We are all so wired about u


----------



## chicken999

Worried I meant to type


----------



## Aussieboy07

Have spoke to immigration in OZ, totally useless referred to embassy in PH. Embassy impossible to contact by phone. Email sent to embassy still waiting result.
I think this is the end of the road for fiancée and I. Mine is a bad luck story but this is not normal


----------



## plaz

Oh no I just read about your situation Aussieboy07. Damn.....

Embassy (visa department) is impossible to contact by phone during any hours other than 2-4pm phil time as that's the only time they accept calls (that's what the operator said to me earlier this afternoon).

Try again tomorrow. I hope you manage to contact someone who's able to help. Damn... hope you all the best man.

I wouldn't rely on emails. I emailed them like 6 times. 1 answered 'hello client. yes we will email you if we find your application'

4 unanswered.

1 answered 'hello. no nothing sorry'. 

The replies ain't even helpful at all. I reckon phone is the best way to do it.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Have spoke to immigration in OZ, totally useless referred to embassy in PH. Embassy impossible to contact by phone. Email sent to embassy still waiting result.
> I think this is the end of the road for fiancée and I. Mine is a bad luck story but this is not normal


Hi, Hmmm.. Well it's true that it's useless to call them and there's only some scheduled time that they pick up the phone quickly. i Found this from my call history, +6327578320 DIAC ring me for my visa grant letter. And I need to ring them again in this number +6327578340. I didn't use the other DIAC number because it's so dear to call and waiting on phone.
There's still tomorrow ...


----------



## dunan

Yeah...not much any of us can say..but maybe it might come down to re-doing the medicals n her NBI docs or whatever and re-apply without the rest of the application...don't just let your lady go...both of you are in grieving stage now..try and call tomorrow....

http://www.beyderwellen.com/immigration-practice-areas/cancellations.htm

TRY THIS SITE...


----------



## Mish

Aussieboy07 said:


> Have spoke to immigration in OZ, totally useless referred to embassy in PH. Embassy impossible to contact by phone. Email sent to embassy still waiting result.
> I think this is the end of the road for fiancée and I. Mine is a bad luck story but this is not normal


Oh no . Can't you re-apply?

Hopefully you will get good news when you get in touch with the embassy


----------



## chicken999

Can ur fiancé go in person and beg them even if u do have to do new medicals and new police reports. I would just go down there in person and cry and cry until they helped me


----------



## Aussieboy07

*i think it is all over*



plaz said:


> Oh no I just read about your situation Aussieboy07. Damn.....
> 
> Embassy (visa department) is impossible to contact by phone during any hours other than 2-4pm phil time as that's the only time they accept calls (that's what the operator said to me earlier this afternoon).
> 
> Try again tomorrow. I hope you manage to contact someone who's able to help. Damn... hope you all the best man.
> 
> I wouldn't rely on emails. I emailed them like 6 times. 1 answered 'hello client. yes we will email you if we find your application'
> 
> 4 unanswered.
> 
> 1 answered 'hello. no nothing sorry'.
> 
> The replies ain't even helpful at all. I reckon phone is the best way to do it.


Yeah Plaz 
I know the routine, though you can not call on a fri


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh Aussieboy... I hope it's not over because of this. I'm not trying to meddle in your business, and you don't need to respond to this, but I just wanted to point out -- From what you said it sounded like she just confused "initial entry date" and "must arrive by" date. Lots of native English speakers confuse those two things, much less people who are not native speakers. And it sounded like she called DIAC to clarify and they gave her wrong information? It sounds to me like (once again) wrong information from DIAC is to blame in this situation. Maybe take some time and mull things over... give yourself some space and some distance for a while to grieve what just happened. 

And that is all IF there's no way to keep her visa from being cancelled. I'm still hoping they can help you. 

Many, many positive thoughts coming your way right now. All the best.


----------



## wewen

right college girl...


----------



## wewen

Hello... anyone lived here near Tweed Heads nsw? been here almost a month and havent known any filos here.. PM me please..


----------



## Aussieboy07

*thanks*



CollegeGirl said:


> Oh Aussieboy... I hope it's not over because of this. I'm not trying to meddle in your business, and you don't need to respond to this, but I just wanted to point out -- From what you said it sounded like she just confused "initial entry date" and "must arrive by" date. Lots of native English speakers confuse those two things, much less people who are not native speakers. And it sounded like she called DIAC to clarify and they gave her wrong information? It sounds to me like (once again) wrong information from DIAC is to blame in this situation. Maybe take some time and mull things over... give yourself some space and some distance for a while to grieve what just happened.
> 
> And that is all IF there's no way to keep her visa from being cancelled. I'm still hoping they can help you.
> Many, many positive thoughts coming your way right now. All the best.


Hi CG
Your right, my fiancée and I both like to be right haha which is not always possible. All is good
Today I decided to take my own advice and engaged Mark N, he has already identified through VEVO that the visa has not been cancelled and is working over the weekend to develop a submission for the embassy to try and stop the cancellation of the visa.
Mark did offer me to send me info for free so I could do it myself. Though given the urgency, I decided it was better to engage Mark than me trying to interpret and understand legislation etc. No brainer really (means easy decision).
Thankyou everyone for your support and kind words. Can I suggest for those of you have not applied yet provide the embassy with an email address that you both have access too. If I had done this I would not have been in this situation


----------



## dunan

Nothing is over till its over!!!! its hard but try and chill this w/end...I got a feeling things might just work out fine....now Skype the lady and take comfort in each other...im sure you are handling it better than I could...


----------



## chicken999

Great news with mark acting for u I'm sure it will be fine . Very wise decision. Keep us updated pls


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Dunan
I Wish Skype!! We struggle even to have mobile phone contact. I have not been able to reach her tonight so I have her cousin travelling 1 hour to tell her that she needs to get on to the internet aahhh. No landlines where she lives and the mobile tower gets taken out with every strong bit of wind


----------



## chicken999

Omg that is tough. I thought we had it rough cause Skype didn't work in our Ghana house and Internet was irregular at best (our house in between a bunch of hills) but least we had mobiles always


----------



## plaz

Hi guys, some quick questions.

My fiancee is planning to go to the Nationwide Health Aux in Makati next week.

Does anyone know if you're able to eat prior to go do the health check?

Found their website

https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/what-to-bring

Says no need for fast. Then in NZ section. Need to fast at least 8 hours. No mention if fasting needed for Australia visa or not. mmm

I'm from Australia by the way.

The website also says...



> PLEASE MAKE SURE TO REGISTER at that website NHSI (Nationwide Health) as YOUR PREFERRED CLINIC PRIOR TO COMING TO AVOID UNNECESSARY TRIPS. WE CAN ONLY ACCEPT CASES FOR EVALUATION ONLY IF THEIR NAME APPEARS IN OUR E-HEALTH LIST OF CASES FOR EXAMINATION.


and



> Please fill and bring in the Nationwide Health Clinic Form.


Now what are those? There's no documents/links on that website. Anyone been here before? Any experience?

And yes she's already registered/answered the questions on the emedical (http://www.eMedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) website. She will print/bring the form 20/160, emedical referal letter/hap id letter/aknowledgement letter, passport, 4 passport photos, photocopies of passport (just in-case).

And would anyone know if you have to phone ahead to book or is it a first-come-first-serve type of clinic?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy, I am SOOOOO glad to hear Mark is helping you! And that you're not giving up.  I feel better for you already. *Hugs.* Do keep us updated!


----------



## wishful

plaz said:


> Hi guys, some quick questions.
> 
> My fiancee is planning to go to the Nationwide Health Aux in Makati next week.
> 
> Does anyone know if you're able to eat prior to go do the health check?
> 
> Found their website
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/what-to-bring
> 
> Says no need for fast. Then in NZ section. Need to fast at least 8 hours. No mention if fasting needed for Australia visa or not. mmm
> 
> I'm from Australia by the way.
> 
> The website also says...
> 
> and
> 
> Now what are those? There's no documents/links on that website. Anyone been here before? Any experience?
> 
> And yes she's already registered/answered the questions on the emedical (http://www.eMedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) website. She will print/bring the form 20/160, emedical referal letter/hap id letter/aknowledgement letter, passport, 4 passport photos, photocopies of passport (just in-case).
> 
> And would anyone know if you have to phone ahead to book or is it a first-come-first-serve type of clinic?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Hi plaz, I didn't fast when I took my medical there last June 2012. It was first come first served then, I am not sure though what's the procedure now.


----------



## wewen

and of course payments... he he they give u a form to be filled up aside from those form that u handed in...


----------



## plaz

Thanks so much wewen and wishful.

I'll forward those information to my fiancee. Yes I thought it was first come first serve but was only about 80% sure before. She'll probably try and call to see if anything else needed before she goes but yeah... woohoo. Getting a lil closer hehe


----------



## ikihajimaru

hi plaz.. 

i didnt fast too, i was only taken blood sample and urine pregtest for the chest xray. i had hbsag and hcv test done to as an additional, since i am a health care worker in the philippines.


----------



## gretz57

*Visa Grany*

Hi everyone,

In my case it isn't easy as the CO wrote to me about my lacking documents which I wasn't aware of(no need to tell what these docs are), but, a lot of works to get these docs given a time limit ,gave me so much stress that I thought I would die.

Anyway, I am hoping I get the decision after 6 months,if not, I know the word "patience" is, I still have to wait. I missed my partner so much.We have been away from each other for nine(9) months now. He too missed me terribly.

Thank you for the info I learned from reading here.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am so pleased to see here that the legacy of helping the next person is continuing on this thread. Whilst we do not always agree we share our experiences and support each other. Information sharing helps us to achieve what we need


----------



## toochling

Hey guys, my partner had his medical done last Sept 6, 2013 at one of the clinics at Baguio City, documents still weren't sent to the embassy, will it take awhile to send results? The doctor said it's because there were a lot who had their medical done which is causing the delay. The only result we are waiting for is Xray.

Also, my partner just had his passport renewed and will claim it by the end of the month, he has to go to Manila agian to submit change of details form right?


----------



## plaz

I read around that the clinic in Baguio takes anywhere from 2 1/2 week to a month to send the medicals. Heard that they're pretty slow. Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## toochling

Hi guys,

Also as I am the one sponsoring my partner back home but I just moved out of my parents' house, do I still have to inform the immigration that my address has changed?


----------



## toochling

plaz said:


> I read around that the clinic in Baguio takes anywhere from 2 1/2 week to a month to send the medicals. Heard that they're pretty slow. Don't take my word for it though.


I believe so as well cause when my partner asked them, they also told him that there are clients still waiting for their results as well, even a week earlier when my partner had his medical done.

After this medical, we just need to wait for interview or grant right?


----------



## plaz

toochling said:


> I believe so as well cause when my partner asked them, they also told him that there are clients still waiting for their results as well, even a week earlier when my partner had his medical done.
> 
> After this medical, we just need to wait for interview or grant right?


Heard from many people that they're pretty slow. As in they don't send the medicals straight away but rather send in batches so that's why it takes so long.

Yeah after the medical, you just wait for your case to be assigned to a CO and then if they need extra information, they'll ask for an interview (it's not required normally) or if they need additional documents, they'll ask you to submit it in. If evidence/medicals are all good, hopefully a grant by the end of it.

Oh and don't forget to do the CFO counseling as well. You can do that anytime.

Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

Goodluck


----------



## plaz

toochling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Also as I am the one sponsoring my partner back home but I just moved out of my parents' house, do I still have to inform the immigration that my address has changed?


Yes that would be ideal.

Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## ikihajimaru

toochling said:


> Hey guys, my partner had his medical done last Sept 6, 2013 at one of the clinics at Baguio City, documents still weren't sent to the embassy, will it take awhile to send results? The doctor said it's because there were a lot who had their medical done which is causing the delay. The only result we are waiting for is Xray.
> 
> Also, my partner just had his passport renewed and will claim it by the end of the month, he has to go to Manila agian to submit change of details form right?


hi toochling,

i think try to inform them first, then they will instruct you. otherwise there is no need to go to manila just send them via courier thru the via. check their website before doing anything else.

they were near my place so i had no problems sending them additional documents..


----------



## ikihajimaru

remember that no news is good news, regarding medicals... 

goodluck!

will be flying in on tuesday.. having goosebumps!


----------



## bokie

dunan said:


> yeah I really do not know...we were at silkair (Singapore) and PAL offices on Monday just to get prices. When we told them it was 1 way only to Australia they asked wifey to present both passport and Visa grant...suppose its who is on duty at the time...


yes I agree with you dunan because i booked yesterday via Silkair Singapore connecting to Adelaide they also asked for my passport and Visa grant


----------



## Eleigh

Haller im back!!! Finally arrived here in perth 3 weeks ago  and its so cold!! I got hay fever on My 1st week then 2nd week went to different tourist spot then 3rd week job hunting.. After tons of application, finally i got 1 interview on wednesday so wish me luck guys and pray for me  just sharing


----------



## proudmomma

Hello everyone.Just posting to share that we've already submitted our PMV application last saturday at the VIA and ive just received an Sms thay the embassy just got our application.

Really excited! Goodluck to everyone who also has an existing application.


----------



## proudmomma

Eleigh said:


> Haller im back!!! Finally arrived here in perth 3 weeks ago  and its so cold!! I got hay fever on My 1st week then 2nd week went to different tourist spot then 3rd week job hunting.. After tons of application, finally i got 1 interview on wednesday so wish me luck guys and pray for me  just sharing


Hi! Goodluck on your job hunt! And take carr too


----------



## proudmomma

CollegeGirl said:


> And incidentally, this has nothing to do with spouse visa versus PMV. The initial entry date is USUALLY one year from either the medical or the police checks, whichever was done first. It looks like Aussieboy's police checks were done in August 2012, so the initial entry date was August 2013.
> 
> The only thing that's strange is that it looks like the police checks were done at the end of August, and the initial entry date was at the beginning, so if anything they were a few weeks early. But the initial entry date is at their discretion, and once it's assigned, it is nearly impossible to get them to change it so you can enter later. And that's if you notice it before you've missed it... once you've missed it, they just invalidate the visa.
> 
> That's why so many embassies are beginning to ask applicants to wait to supply medical and police checks until further on in the process - because as they take longer to grant, that means there is less and less time to enter the country once the grant happens if the police checks and medicals are about to expire.
> 
> UGH, just UGH. My heart is breaking for Aussieboy.


Sorry if i'm intruding on the issue at hand.I hope I did the right thing providing my police check (NBI clearance) prior to submitting my application.I hope our case will go smoothly.but i feel sorry for Aussieboy too. Im just new here and didn't know much about his story,but i agree that no one deserves a setback like the one he has on now.I hope everything's going to be fine for him.


----------



## Aussieboy07

toochling said:


> I believe so as well cause when my partner asked them, they also told him that there are clients still waiting for their results as well, even a week earlier when my partner had his medical done.
> 
> After this medical, we just need to wait for interview or grant right?


Hi toochling
Yes just sit back and relax (not easy) for a couple of months. Remember no news from the embassy is good news. It is not common to get an interview most people only ever have contact once the grant is approved. The only time they do an interview is to clarify information in your application


----------



## Aussieboy07

proudmomma said:


> Sorry if i'm intruding on the issue at hand.I hope I did the right thing providing my police check (NBI clearance) prior to submitting my application.I hope our case will go smoothly.but i feel sorry for Aussieboy too. Im just new here and didn't know much about his story,but i agree that no one deserves a setback like the one he has on now.I hope everything's going to be fine for him.


Yes you have done the right thing submitting your police checks with your application as I did. What CG is saying normally they calculate your initial entry date by giving you 1 year from when the police or health check is done


----------



## Aussieboy07

bokie said:


> yes I agree with you dunan because i booked yesterday via Silkair Singapore connecting to Adelaide they also asked for my passport and Visa grant


Just to clear this up, it is not required when booking online but of course you must present it when you go through the Manila airport


----------



## ikihajimaru

Eleigh said:


> Haller im back!!! Finally arrived here in perth 3 weeks ago  and its so cold!! I got hay fever on My 1st week then 2nd week went to different tourist spot then 3rd week job hunting.. After tons of application, finally i got 1 interview on wednesday so wish me luck guys and pray for me  just sharing


goodluck on the job hunting!!! wish u luck!


----------



## proudmomma

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes you have done the right thing submitting your police checks with your application as I did. What CG is saying normally they calculate your initial entry date by giving you 1 year from when the police or health check is done


Thanks for making it clear Assuieboy.I guess ill just have to sit back and relax(?).. waiting is the hardest part. I hope all is well with you


----------



## Aristo2123

Hi All,

I emailed my CO a few weeks ago regarding the status of our application, and got a response that it is in final stages of processing and most likely finalization would be sept-oct. We are coming up to 7 months in October.

What are your thoughts? And what are other applicants experience with this in the past??


----------



## love24

I lodged mine last March 13 and my CO sent me this last July 19:

*
I write to inform you that your application has now been referred to the delegated decision-maker for decision. According to the current planning levels, it is expected that your case will be finalised in approximately 12 weeks 

Hopefully October I already have good news


----------



## toochling

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi toochling
> Yes just sit back and relax (not easy) for a couple of months. Remember no news from the embassy is good news. It is not common to get an interview most people only ever have contact once the grant is approved. The only time they do an interview is to clarify information in your application


Thanks for the reply! I hope you are doing good with your application as well!

We are still waiting for my partner's medical results to be sent to the embassy just yet. Almost 1 month down since we submitted our application (August 21)

I just hope we will be given a CO soon.


----------



## plaz

tooching! We submitted ours end of August. My fiancee will do her medicals tomorrow.

Mmm we submitted similar dates. I wonder if the processing duration will be similar also


----------



## Aussieboy07

check the thread out below for creating a timeline,

*Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info *

Once you have created a timeline go to the top of this page to the top black line in the middle it says "timelines" go there and scroll down to "all family and spouse timelines" then click on the red button "report search" enter the information requested and then you can easily compare yourself to everyone else who had done a timeline and you can search by visa type and embassy. Handy tool and interesting to see how you compare to others.

Hint when creating a timeline it refers to BBCODE this is actually emailed to your email address not to the forum


----------



## dunan

Hey Aussie..i know its too early still but no lit news yet from Mark? My missus is always asking.........

BTW no matter what I try I cannot update my timeline...it says its been done but does not appear when posting.....

cheers n best of luck...


----------



## Aussieboy07

dunan said:


> Hey Aussie..i know its too early still but no lit news yet from Mark? My missus is always asking.........
> 
> BTW no matter what I try I cannot update my timeline...it says its been done but does not appear when posting.....
> 
> cheers n best of luck...


Hi Dunan
Sounds like you need a moderator to help with the timeline. Your right to soon to ask, will let you know when I have info


----------



## toochling

plaz said:


> tooching! We submitted ours end of August. My fiancee will do her medicals tomorrow.
> 
> Mmm we submitted similar dates. I wonder if the processing duration will be similar also


Hi plaz! I hope so and I hope that it'll be sooner, maybe on or before December will be great!  Lets keep our hopes up!


----------



## toochling

Aussieboy07 said:


> check the thread out below for creating a timeline,
> 
> *Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info *
> 
> Once you have created a timeline go to the top of this page to the top black line in the middle it says "timelines" go there and scroll down to "all family and spouse timelines" then click on the red button "report search" enter the information requested and then you can easily compare yourself to everyone else who had done a timeline and you can search by visa type and embassy. Handy tool and interesting to see how you compare to others.
> 
> Hint when creating a timeline it refers to BBCODE this is actually emailed to your email address not to the forum


I created my timeline a month ago but it seems there is a problem with it, it doesn't appear on mine.


----------



## plaz

toochling said:


> Hi plaz! I hope so and I hope that it'll be sooner, maybe on or before December will be great!  Lets keep our hopes up!


You know that would be extremely great ahaha. Problem is I already booked a 3 week holiday in the Philippines xmas to mid jan  

Let's hope she gets the visa just after my trip to visit her


----------



## Aristo2123

Just testing my timeline, to see if it works


----------



## Ibingmd

Hi im just new here can anyone help. The embassy already sent me an email that they are processing my application。 requested for a health check and other documents such as evidence of relationship which i already provided they even sent me a link to the nso website。 i already completed the requirement and just wondering why it was still written together with the health check request。it was stated that the docs should be sent within 28 days if not yet provided。 im just worried cause iv done and passed already all the requirements and they still mention it in the letter。


----------



## dunan

Ib....there is so much falsification of documents in the Philippines that the embassy trusts no one.....they probably think that your NSO docs are fake so they want you to get NSO to send docs directly to them and avoid the possibility that you tampered with them....

Phil documents are type written and any good internet café can reproduce any legal document cheaply...


----------



## Aussieboy07

plaz said:


> You know that would be extremely great ahaha. Problem is I already booked a 3 week holiday in the Philippines xmas to mid jan
> 
> Let's hope she gets the visa just after my trip to visit her


I know last year nov/dec they had a big rush on approving visa so good luck


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, the Timeline function is not working properly at the moment. The owners of the board are aware of it... no estimate of when it will be fixed, though, I'm afraid. I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything...


----------



## dunan

LOL....is Phil like the song ''Hotel California'' for expats returning home? My missus only has to provide Visa, CFO sticker and airline ticket.....I have to pay 3,900 P, provide 3 ID photos, provide receipts of every I-card payment and get fingerprinted again.....to get clearance to leave the country.....


----------



## toochling

plaz said:


> You know that would be extremely great ahaha. Problem is I already booked a 3 week holiday in the Philippines xmas to mid jan
> 
> Let's hope she gets the visa just after my trip to visit her


I would want to visit the Philippines too!! And i just browsed for flights, November fares are pretty cheap! I can't decide whether to book a flight or just wait for his grant, cause if ever he gets the grant, there is no point of me going home to the Phil. )


----------



## love24

Visa granted today!!! So happy!!!


----------



## kirtinchelsea

wow nice i told you..hahaha congrats girl


----------



## Aussieboy07

*congrats*



love24 said:


> Visa granted today!!! So happy!!!


Hi Love 24
Make sure you look at the initial entry date to Australia, you must go to Australia by this date


----------



## love24

Hi Aussieboy07
Thank u so much!


----------



## pipz1028

love24 said:


> visa granted today!!! So happy!!!


Congratulations !!!! GOD BLESS


----------



## Aristo2123

love24 said:


> Visa granted today!!! So happy!!!


Congrats!! Awesome news!!


----------



## love24

pipz1028 said:


> Congratulations !!!! GOD BLESS


Thank u... God bless all of us.


----------



## love24

Aristo2123 said:


> Congrats!! Awesome news!!


Thanks po


----------



## dunan

Not sure when you are flying over or where you are going but its a great time arriving in the summer months to adjust to the colder season....my missus is terrified of the cold....


----------



## love24

dunan said:


> Not sure when you are flying over or where you are going but its a great time arriving in the summer months to adjust to the colder season....my missus is terrified of the cold....


I still dont know when coz I am still worried bout my son's schooling. If I let him finish the whole school year here or be there before February


----------



## dunan

hi...the school year usually starts end of jan or mid feb, depending on state.....so if you know the time, try and get him enrolled before school starts....


----------



## gretz57

Congratulations! You made it in only 5 months and 6 days.

God bless


----------



## love24

dunan said:


> hi...the school year usually starts end of jan or mid feb, depending on state.....so if you know the time, try and get him enrolled before school starts....


Ok thanks dunan. That's gonna be a good idea


----------



## gretz57

Hi!
I received NSO link too even if I submitted already true copies from NSO , but I did the same as instructed. Just read the link and follow through it. There are three options how to get docs from NSO,I followed the second option. Choose as you feel comfortable with and make a request,NSO staff will advise you how to pay it. I hope this will help you


----------



## proudmomma

gretz57 said:


> Hi!
> I received NSO link too even if I submitted already true copies from NSO , but I did the same as instructed. Just read the link and follow through it. There are three options how to get docs from NSO,I followed the second option. Choose as you feel comfortable with and make a request,NSO staff will advise you how to pay it. I hope this will help you


I wonder if I'm going to receive an order to get another NSO document too.. ive submitted mine with a red ribbon. 
Btw,how long you guys have to wait for a CO to email you? I guess this is one of the hardest part..waiting.


----------



## Ibingmd

gretz57 said:


> Hi!
> I received NSO link too even if I submitted already true copies from NSO , but I did the same as instructed. Just read the link and follow through it. There are three options how to get docs from NSO,I followed the second option. Choose as you feel comfortable with and make a request,NSO staff will advise you how to pay it. I hope this will help you


Hi gretz. You also got that msg and nso link。mine was not just the nso link even the evidence of relationship marriage cert etc. Which i already all submitted but it was stated that it should be sumitted within 28 days if not yet submitted. I think they should check the documents first if its complete so as not to confuse the applicant. Of course we are very keen in submitting complete documents for the grant of this visa。nevertheless i just ，paid another nso certified birth cert to be forwarded to the embassy just to make sure. Goodluck to us


----------



## ikihajimaru

congrats love24!! 

hey.. anyone experience medicare? is it true that it needs 10 working days after the initial entry for the person to be in the system, we live in the rural area its a huge hassle of waiting time and its costing us money here in the city...


----------



## iduno

ikihajimaru said:


> congrats love24!!
> 
> hey.. anyone experience medicare? is it true that it needs 10 working days after the initial entry for the person to be in the system, we live in the rural area its a huge hassle of waiting time and its costing us money here in the city...


Check the ATO web site and apply for a tax file number for immigrant ,use your grant number, if you are in the ATO system you are in the Medicare system.
If you are in the system and you should be, you will be given a Medicare number as soon as you go to Medicare. 
Medicare card is posted to you about 10 days after you register.


----------



## sugarstoned

ikihajimaru said:


> congrats love24!! hey.. anyone experience medicare? is it true that it needs 10 working days after the initial entry for the person to be in the system, we live in the rural area its a huge hassle of waiting time and its costing us money here in the city...


That is correct. I went to Centrelink the following day after arriving in Sydney. Depending how busy your local Centrelink is, I suggest you go there early to avoid long queues. I also opened my own bank account the same day. You only need your passport and i think your visa grant details in opening an account. As for TFN, i applied online. Hope that helps.

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## gretz57

Hi,
On the average, I noticed that the waiting period for the visa grant is betwenn 5-6 months,if not 6 months. Learn to be patient and ask God to give you the wisdom to wait. As to your CO, she/he will email to you the needed documents,if not, then your documents are complete. and in process. All you have to do is just wait. We all wait anyway,but my secret is prayer to keep me relax and to be in control with my emotions. It is true, without self-control, waiting is a very tormenting task. Be happy.


----------



## gretz57

To proudmomma,
It took me one month and 19 days from the time my application was confirmed to have received by the embassy before a CO was assigned to me. She wrote to me then the needed documents to submit . I think,the CO assessed already our documents submitted before our CO writes to us. Just comply. After all, they know what they need and we all just follow them. I hope this will help you.


----------



## Teedo

I was expecting 5-6 months as well but on the 27th of this month it will have been 9 months. I'm going to visit her on Nov 1st, so i hope it's granted before then so she can fly back with me. So tired of waiting...


----------



## plaz

Teedo said:


> I was expecting 5-6 months as well but on the 27th of this month it will have been 9 months. I'm going to visit her on Nov 1st, so i hope it's granted before then so she can fly back with me. So tired of waiting...


Wow you had a CO assigned in Jan and still nothing? That's pretty long.


----------



## love24

Question:
In my application, I included my 11 yr old son. Do we still need to go together for the CFO sticker?
Thanks


----------



## iduno

love24 said:


> Question:
> In my application, I included my 11 yr old son. Do we still need to go together for the CFO sticker?
> Thanks


Info on the link.

Registration and Pre-Departure Services | Commission on Filipinos Overseas


----------



## love24

Thanks iduno


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ibingmd said:


> Hi gretz. You also got that msg and nso link。mine was not just the nso link even the evidence of relationship marriage cert etc. Which i already all submitted but it was stated that it should be sumitted within 28 days if not yet submitted. I think they should check the documents first if its complete so as not to confuse the applicant. Of course we are very keen in submitting complete documents for the grant of this visa。nevertheless i just ，paid another nso certified birth cert to be forwarded to the embassy just to make sure. Goodluck to us


Just do whatever they request no matter how silly it may sound


----------



## proudmomma

gretz57 said:


> To proudmomma,
> It took me one month and 19 days from the time my application was confirmed to have received by the embassy before a CO was assigned to me. She wrote to me then the needed documents to submit . I think,the CO assessed already our documents submitted before our CO writes to us. Just comply. After all, they know what they need and we all just follow them. I hope this will help you.


Thank u Gretz. I do hope we already have a CO and is already reviewing our papers. My application is complete so I really hope i wont wait for two long.


----------



## proudmomma

Hi guys, just sharing a link below where we can check which visa applications are now being processed by the embassy. I know this link may have been shared before,but for new applicants like me i this is something that can ease our anxiety.

http://www.philippines.embassy.gov.au/mnla/Visa_Processing_Times2.html

Goodday!


----------



## proudmomma

plaz said:


> Wow you had a CO assigned in Jan and still nothing? That's pretty long.


There's another thread in here where all application exceeding 12 months are there. It's sad that people have to wait for so long ,even if they've made sure all required documents were submitted.


----------



## love24

Question:
Im gonna fly from Bangkok to Australia, do I still need a Cfo sticker? Hehe.


----------



## iduno

love24 said:


> Question:
> Im gonna fly from Bangkok to Australia, do I still need a Cfo sticker? Hehe.


If you are not departing from the Philippines you will not need a CFO sticker, but if you go back to the Philippines for a holiday you will have to get one or they wont let you leave.


----------



## love24

Aah ok. Salamat po


----------



## anthea_chaps

good day everyone!
me and my fiancee from aus are now trying to gather docs for pmv application.currently he is in aus now, and we were both thinking that that he will have his required docs certified by jp, then have it scanned and just emAil it to me for security reasons that we are worried to send docs thru courier.will the immi accept scanned copies?
need your help guys c",)


----------



## plaz

They will only accept certified original copies

or original police clearance / original Nbi.

So him certifying his docs, then scanning and emailing it to you so you could print it out would *not* work.


----------



## anthea_chaps

plaz said:


> They will only accept certified original copies
> 
> or original police clearance / original Nbi.
> 
> So him certifying his docs, then scanning and emailing it to you so you could print it out would *not* work.


thanks plaz!


----------



## plaz

Yea sucks but it's necessary to prevent fraud.

He's going to have to either mail it or give it to you in person.

If he does mail, tell him to use Registered Mail/post as it requires signature.

It can take anywhere from 3 days to 4 weeks for it to come. Auspost always on top of their game. The same can't be said for Philpost.

Just send well in advance before the date you require it by.


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi everyone! A friend of mine told me about this forum if I need some help with my visa application. I am new here. My husband and I got married last July and we've only been together for 6 month since we met on line. We've decided to get married after 3 months of knowing each other. I'm from Philippines and I really want to know if it's possible for me to get a visa grant even if we have not been together for a year? Does he need to come and visit me here again? I hope you can help me. Thank you


----------



## MarieBaird

anthea_chaps said:


> good day everyone!
> me and my fiancee from aus are now trying to gather docs for pmv application.currently he is in aus now, and we were both thinking that that he will have his required docs certified by jp, then have it scanned and just emAil it to me for security reasons that we are worried to send docs thru courier.will the immi accept scanned copies?
> need your help guys c",)


I think you really need the original documents. You can send it through EMS. Ask the nearest post office at your fiancée's place if they have that courier. That is what I did when my husband sent me my docs here in Phil.


----------



## gretz57

to Mariebeared

I only suggest two things, One is for you top get a Partner Migration booklet through online or from the VIA Center here in the Phils. and read about the Spouse Visa -this is the kind of visa you will apply because you are already married to him. In there you will have all the inmformation you need to do in filing this kind of visa. The second option, is get a migration lawyer,he knows the answer best based on the parneter's visa booklet as revised and based on hios experience.

Let me know if this helps you. Thank you


----------



## iduno

MarieBaird said:


> Hi everyone! A friend of mine told me about this forum if I need some help with my visa application. I am new here. My husband and I got married last July and we've only been together for 6 month since we met on line. We've decided to get married after 3 months of knowing each other. I'm from Philippines and I really want to know if it's possible for me to get a visa grant even if we have not been together for a year? Does he need to come and visit me here again? I hope you can help me. Thank you


Hi MarieBaird,
Technically you qualify for a 309/100 visa, but because of the short time that you have know each other, both before you married and after, I think immigration would take a hard look at your application.
So what I suggest is read all the information for the partner visa that is on the immigration web site, print as much of the relevant information and read,read ,read.
You will have to provide lots of proof that the relationship is genuine.
Letters from friends, photos of you together,copies of airline tickets and boarding passes, copy of transfers of any money he has sent you and lots more.
After you have read the information on the immi web site come back here and ask questions, you will get lots of help from people that have been through the precess.
OR get an immigration agent to put your application together, but make sure the agent is registered with Australian Immigration.


----------



## e_wolfe

Hi everyone. This is my first post. My wife and I lodged our application for her partner visa yesterday at the VIA centre in Manila. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has provided information and advice about their experiences. The information here has certainly been of assistance.
Best Regards,
Ed.


----------



## MarieBaird

gretz57 said:


> to Mariebeared
> 
> I only suggest two things, One is for you top get a Partner Migration booklet through online or from the VIA Center here in the Phils. and read about the Spouse Visa -this is the kind of visa you will apply because you are already married to him. In there you will have all the inmformation you need to do in filing this kind of visa. The second option, is get a migration lawyer,he knows the answer best based on the parneter's visa booklet as revised and based on hios experience.
> 
> Let me know if this helps you. Thank you


Hi! Thank you very much for the advice  a migration agent told us to get an offshore spouse visa and a tourist visa. My husband and I have decided not to get a migration agent because it cost a lot. I have all the docs that I needed certified by a police officer in Perth. I also have this statutory declaration signed by his older sister and dad. Do you think it will be okay? Thank you


----------



## samargirl

Hi im really glad reading all the conversations here in this forum. I am new here and I just lodge my application PMV last Sept 12 by via center in Makati. Im just waiting now an email or text message from embassy that they already received my application and for medical also. I wish it will not take 1 year for us to wait.


----------



## MarieBaird

iduno said:


> Hi MarieBaird,
> Technically you qualify for a 309/100 visa, but because of the short time that you have know each other, both before you married and after, I think immigration would take a hard look at your application.
> So what I suggest is read all the information for the partner visa that is on the immigration web site, print as much of the relevant information and read,read ,read.
> You will have to provide lots of proof that the relationship is genuine.
> Letters from friends, photos of you together,copies of airline tickets and boarding passes, copy of transfers of any money he has sent you and lots more.
> After you have read the information on the immi web site come back here and ask questions, you will get lots of help from people that have been through the precess.
> OR get an immigration agent to put your application together, but make sure the agent is registered with Australian Immigration.


Thanks iduno! A migration agent told me to apply for that visa too. He told us to get an offshore partner visa and tourist visa so I can wait for my visa while I'm in Australia. So far I have gathered all the docs I needed like the statutory declaration signed my his dad and sister, our pictures together, his airline ticket and boarding pass. I even asked for the receipt of my ring and receipt from the hotel we booked in while he was here. I also have the receipt from the money order where he sends me the money. Were almost done with all the docs we needed, were just waiting for my passport to be renewed so he can send them already.

I am reading some convos here and it really helped me. Thank you very much to my friend who brought me here


----------



## MarieBaird

samargirl said:


> Hi im really glad reading all the conversations here in this forum. I am new here and I just lodge my application PMV last Sept 12 by via center in Makati. Im just waiting now an email or text message from embassy that they already received my application and for medical also. I wish it will not take 1 year for us to wait.


The lady I met on CFO last Thursday said it only took 6months for her to get her visa. I hope you can get yours early too


----------



## samargirl

MarieBaird said:


> The lady I met on CFO last Thursday said it only took 6months for her to get her visa. I hope you can get yours early too


Wow that's good then. I hope me too, because i was really disappointed before when my tourist visa was refused hope not in my PMV application. 
Anyway my question is "it is possible that they will refuse a PMV application? "


----------



## MarieBaird

samargirl said:


> Wow that's good then. I hope me too, because i was really disappointed before when my tourist visa was refused hope not in my PMV application.
> Anyway my question is "it is possible that they will refuse a PMV application? "


We need to be positive  anyway, don't forget your CFO sticker if you need one. You can ask Commission on Filipino overseas, it's near quirino lrt station


----------



## dunan

We foolishly lodged a 309 spousal application only, but the CO automatically attached the 100 herself..so im sure if you pass the criteria, the embassy are aware of that....or maybe we were just lucky......


----------



## samargirl

A visa 300 hopefully will be granted. I'm still waiting for the Acknowledgement letter, its been 9 days today since we lodged my application. Do I need to email the embassy now to ask if they have received my application yet?


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> A visa 300 hopefully will be granted. I'm still waiting for the Acknowledgement letter, its been 9 days today since we lodged my application. Do I need to email the embassy now to ask if they have received my application yet?


 you might need to check your spam/junk email normally diac acknowlgement after 8 days of lodging it.goodluck on our application.


----------



## samargirl

jhoy0320 said:


> you might need to check your spam/junk email normally diac acknowlgement after 8 days of lodging it.goodluck on our
> 
> Thanks 》jhoy. Im checking everyday if they send me email already but nothing. So I decided to send them email, and I did just now. Goodluck to us


----------



## Gummy bear

samargirl said:


> A visa 300 hopefully will be granted. I'm still waiting for the Acknowledgement letter, its been 9 days today since we lodged my application. Do I need to email the embassy now to ask if they have received my application yet?


i also lodged in manila just recently and it took 14 days to receive the acknowledgement email from them. just wait it will come soon


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Samargirl - 

I am about submit prospective marriage visa in makati too ( @ Xmass), hopefully it will go as smooth when I sponsored my lovely partners tourist visa! I know it will not be approved in that speedy time, but hopefully it will add some weight we have previously & successfully obtained a visa and honored all restrictions ect. Will keep an eye on your post / thread cheers


----------



## samargirl

Gummy bear said:


> i also lodged in manila just recently and it took 14 days to receive the acknowledgement email from them. just wait it will come soon


Hi gummy bear, I lodged my application last September 12, I thought of sent them email just in case maybe they lost my application. Just to make sure


----------



## Gummy bear

samargirl said:


> Hi gummy bear, I lodged my application last September 12, I thought of sent them email just in case maybe they lost my application. Just to make sure


lodged ours around the same date ,received email today ...yours will be in the next two days


----------



## samargirl

Gummy bear said:


> lodged ours around the same date ,received email today ...yours will be in the next two days


Thanks for the info  I will just wait then.


----------



## samargirl

MaryMar said:


> Hi Samargirl -
> 
> I am about submit prospective marriage visa in makati too ( @ Xmass), hopefully it will go as smooth when I sponsored my lovely partners tourist visa! I know it will not be approved in that speedy time, but hopefully it will add some weight we have previously & successfully obtained a visa and honored all restrictions ect. Will keep an eye on your post / thread cheers


I wish luck for all of us. Hope it will not take long time for us to wait, we just really need patience here.


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> I wish luck for all of us. Hope it will not take long time for us to wait, we just really need patience here.


definitely a lot of patience and of course prayers is what we need..goodluck on us..


----------



## samargirl

jhoy0320 said:


> definitely a lot of patience and of course prayers is what we need..goodluck on us..


I agree , Prayers is important I believe and leave it to Him. God will always help us.


----------



## samargirl

Gummybear> is there email says you can have your medical check already?


----------



## plaz

Our PMV took about 14 days also for acknowledgement letter. It was submitted end of August.

Acknowledgement letter basically just says need to order NSO again from ecensus. They want the NSO to deliver it to them directly - probably to prevent tampering/forgery.

Also says to do a health check / and a HAP id letter.

All should be done within 28 days. My fiancee ordered the NSO documents over a week ago (to be delivered directly to the Aus Embassy) and the health check was done last Wednesday in Makati.

I think after this, it's basically just wait until you get assigned a CO (sometimes no CO and you just get a grant at the end of it) and basically, do/give them what they require.

Also need to do the CFO counseling but we planning to do that when I'm there to visit her at the end of the year 

Hopefully visa can be granted in 5-6months. That would be amazing.


----------



## samargirl

plaz said:


> Our PMV took about 14 days also for acknowledgement letter. It was submitted end of August.
> 
> Acknowledgement letter basically just says need to order NSO again from ecensus. They want the NSO to deliver it to them directly - probably to prevent tampering/forgery.
> 
> Also says to do a health check / and a HAP id letter.
> 
> All should be done within 28 days. My fiancee ordered the NSO documents over a week ago (to be delivered directly to the Aus Embassy) and the health check was done last Wednesday in Makati.
> 
> I think after this, it's basically just wait until you get assigned a CO (sometimes no CO and you just get a grant at the end of it) and basically, do/give them what they require.
> 
> Also need to do the CFO counseling but we planning to do that when I'm there to visit her at the end of the year
> 
> Hopefully visa can be granted in 5-6months. That would be amazing.


Hi plaz,

Thanks for the info, and about the CFO . How will I know if I need to get CFO already? Do I need some letters from embassy to show to get CFO?


----------



## plaz

samargirl said:


> Hi plaz,
> 
> Thanks for the info, and about the CFO . How will I know if I need to get CFO already? Do I need some letters from embassy to show to get CFO?


Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas



> You may avail of the Guidance and Counseling Session even while you are still processing or waiting for your visa. If such is the case, you will only be issued the GCC. Once your visa is released, you will return to CFO to continue with your registration. The CFO sticker will then be affixed on your passport.


Basically you can attend the CFO counseling session even though you haven't gotten your visa yet. So in that case, you will just get a certificate, and you can come back later when you get your visa to get a CFO sticker on your passport.

You can attend during the wait to get your visa or after getting your visa. Personally I think it's better to do it before you get your visa not after. Doing it after getting a visa means having to wait longer before you can travel to Australia... and also risk delays... (counseling session full etc) 

The requirements and Australian time sessions are on that website  and I believe it's a first come first serve.


----------



## Gummy bear

samargirl said:


> Gummybear> is there email says you can have your medical check already?


yes this is part of the email that was sent
Dear client,

This letter is to confirm receipt of your application for Class TO Prospective Marriage visa Sub-class 300 on 09 September 2013.

Your file reference number is located in the top left hand corner of this letter and must be quoted whenever you correspond with this office.

Your application is now waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment. Once a case officer has been allocated, you will be contacted about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a decision on your application.

To ensure timely processing of your visa application we request that all clients keep correspondence to essential case enquiries only. The Manila Visa office is unable to respond to a general request about the status of a visa application if it is within average visa processing times.

Processing Times

The time taken for an application to progress and for us to make a decision varies. As a guide, average visa processing time for this visa subclass is
nine (9) months. However, as you will appreciate, each application is
different and can present different issues that can vary the processing time. Some factors that may delay processing include:

• an incomplete application being lodged or requested documents not
being submitted promptly;
• additional checks becoming necessary, including interviews;
• medical issues requiring further tests or treatment, particularly
tuberculosis;
• past visa malpractice by the visa applicant.

If we need to talk to you or ask further information, we will contact you.

When a decision has been made, we will notify you by the means you have specified in your application form (ie email, facsimile, post)

Health

You are required to undergo a medical examination to determine whether you meet the health requirements for entry to Australia.

You should arrange to undergo your medical examination at a designated panel hospital ( Philippines - Panel Doctors) within 28 days. If you do not do so the processing of your application may be delayed.

You should take the attached Health Examinations List with you when you attend the panel hospital.

Further Documentation

You can assist in the streamlining of your application by ensuring that the application is fully complete. If you have not included the following documents when you submitted your application, you are requested to do so within 28 days from date of this email so that they are available for the case officer at time of assessment. If these documents are not lodged within the prescribed period, we may decide on your application based on the information on file at time of assessment.

These documents are:

• NSO-issued birth certificate/s for the applicant and all dependants

• . If the applicant has been previously married, a copy of his/her
Marriage Certificate on NSO Security Paper with remarks if annulled, divorce paper, or a copy of the death certificate of the former spouse on NSO Security Paper must be provided.

• Please note that NSO Birth and Marriage Certificates are to be
applied for directly by you to the NSO and you are to then forward these to this Office via our service delivery partner (PIASI

• Evidence of the relationship and its duration [e.g. Evidence of
living together, joint assets etc., evidence of communication- see Partner Migration booklet 1 for examples].

• A signed statement from the applicant and the sponsor, outlining the
history and development of the relationship [See Partner Info Sheet 40].

• If any minor children are migrating (17yo and below), the sponsor is
required to submit a National Police Clearance (NPC) as part of the application. Details on how to obtain this clearance is available on the website of the Australian Federal Police (AFP) at 
Contacting the Manila Visa Office

You are requested to keep your contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.

If you need to submit additional documents to us, please send it through our Service Delivery Partner either by contacting the Call Centre to arrange for courier pick-up or in person at the VIA Centre.

Withdrawing your application

You can withdraw your application at any stage during processing. If you wish to withdraw your application, you must advise the Department in writing.

Changes to your circumstances

It is important that you tell us about any changes to your circumstances including your name, passport, contact details, address or family members as soon as possible. You are required to do this in writing. To make it easy to advise us of your changes in circumstances, we have a number of forms which are available at our website or any of our offices.

Yours sincerely,

Partner Visa Team
Visa and Immigration Office
Australian Embassy - Manila


----------



## samargirl

Gummy bear said:


> yes this is part of the email that was sent
> Dear client,
> 
> This letter is to confirm receipt of your application for Class TO Prospective Marriage visa Sub-class 300 on 09 September 2013.
> 
> Your file reference number is located in the top left hand corner of this letter and must be quoted whenever you correspond with this office.
> 
> Your application is now waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment. Once a case officer has been allocated, you will be contacted about any additional information or documents that may be required in order to make a decision on your application.
> 
> To ensure timely processing of your visa application we request that all clients keep correspondence to essential case enquiries only. The Manila Visa office is unable to respond to a general request about the status of a visa application if it is within average visa processing times.
> 
> Processing Times
> 
> The time taken for an application to progress and for us to make a decision varies. As a guide, average visa processing time for this visa subclass is
> nine (9) months. However, as you will appreciate, each application is
> different and can present different issues that can vary the processing time. Some factors that may delay processing include:
> 
> &#149; an incomplete application being lodged or requested documents not
> being submitted promptly;
> &#149; additional checks becoming necessary, including interviews;
> &#149; medical issues requiring further tests or treatment, particularly
> tuberculosis;
> &#149; past visa malpractice by the visa applicant.
> 
> If we need to talk to you or ask further information, we will contact you.
> 
> When a decision has been made, we will notify you by the means you have specified in your application form (ie email, facsimile, post)
> 
> Health
> 
> You are required to undergo a medical examination to determine whether you meet the health requirements for entry to Australia.
> 
> You should arrange to undergo your medical examination at a designated panel hospital ( Philippines - Panel Doctors) within 28 days. If you do not do so the processing of your application may be delayed.
> 
> You should take the attached Health Examinations List with you when you attend the panel hospital.
> 
> Further Documentation
> 
> You can assist in the streamlining of your application by ensuring that the application is fully complete. If you have not included the following documents when you submitted your application, you are requested to do so within 28 days from date of this email so that they are available for the case officer at time of assessment. If these documents are not lodged within the prescribed period, we may decide on your application based on the information on file at time of assessment.
> 
> These documents are:
> 
> &#149; NSO-issued birth certificate/s for the applicant and all dependants
> 
> &#149; . If the applicant has been previously married, a copy of his/her
> Marriage Certificate on NSO Security Paper with remarks if annulled, divorce paper, or a copy of the death certificate of the former spouse on NSO Security Paper must be provided.
> 
> &#149; Please note that NSO Birth and Marriage Certificates are to be
> applied for directly by you to the NSO and you are to then forward these to this Office via our service delivery partner (PIASI
> 
> &#149; Evidence of the relationship and its duration [e.g. Evidence of
> living together, joint assets etc., evidence of communication- see Partner Migration booklet 1 for examples].
> 
> &#149; A signed statement from the applicant and the sponsor, outlining the
> history and development of the relationship [See Partner Info Sheet 40].
> 
> &#149; If any minor children are migrating (17yo and below), the sponsor is
> required to submit a National Police Clearance (NPC) as part of the application. Details on how to obtain this clearance is available on the website of the Australian Federal Police (AFP) at
> Contacting the Manila Visa Office
> 
> You are requested to keep your contact with the case officer or section processing the application to a minimum, to allow processing of your own and other applications to proceed as quickly as possible.
> 
> If you need to submit additional documents to us, please send it through our Service Delivery Partner either by contacting the Call Centre to arrange for courier pick-up or in person at the VIA Centre.
> 
> Withdrawing your application
> 
> You can withdraw your application at any stage during processing. If you wish to withdraw your application, you must advise the Department in writing.
> 
> Changes to your circumstances
> 
> It is important that you tell us about any changes to your circumstances including your name, passport, contact details, address or family members as soon as possible. You are required to do this in writing. To make it easy to advise us of your changes in circumstances, we have a number of forms which are available at our website or any of our offices.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Partner Visa Team
> Visa and Immigration Office
> Australian Embassy - Manila


Thanks gummy bear  Good luck.


----------



## MarieBaird

samargirl said:


> Hi plaz,
> 
> Thanks for the info, and about the CFO . How will I know if I need to get CFO already? Do I need some letters from embassy to show to get CFO?


The embassy never tell anyone about the CFO. One of the lady I've met at CFO counseling said that nobody told her about the the counseling and sticker, she got hold by the immigration on the day of her flight because they're looking for the CFO certificate or sticker so I advice for you to attend the counseling at CFO office near quirino lrt station you can get a pedicab from lrt to CFO. The counseling for Australia is Monday and thursday 2:00-5:00pm first come first serve basis so it's better to be there early. It also depends on the counselor if he/she will give you the certificate on the same day. Pls contact CFO or visit their website to see the requirements that you needed


----------



## samargirl

MarieBaird said:


> The embassy never tell anyone about the CFO. One of the lady I've met at CFO counseling said that nobody told her about the the counseling and sticker, she got hold by the immigration on the day of her flight because they're looking for the CFO certificate or sticker so I advice for you to attend the counseling at CFO office near quirino lrt station you can get a pedicab from lrt to CFO. The counseling for Australia is Monday and thursday 2:00-5:00pm first come first serve basis so it's better to be there early. It also depends on the counselor if he/she will give you the certificate on the same day. Pls contact CFO or visit their website to see the requirements that you needed


This is what I'm telling to my fiance and he think this is not compulsory because he didn't read about CFO on a new forms. He will ask the immigration I think. 
Thanks Marie


----------



## plaz

CFO is compulsory for Filipinos planning to exit the Philippines.

It's the law basically.

Without a CFO sticker, the immigration at airport simply won't let you pass.

You won't read about it on the Australian visa pamplets/booklets/forms because this is a Philippines specific thing. I think each country does their thing differently.

So for the Philippines, you need CFO / NSO delivered documents / original police clearance and NBI.

Honestly I never heard about CFO also until Aussieboy07 mentioned it to me on this forum 3 weeks back. I looked it up and indeed, it's certainly needed.

About Commission on Filipinos Overseas | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

It's the law and you can read more about it here. Basically everything you need to know is on that website. Don't ask you fiance... he probably wouldn't know anything about it. Even my immigration agent didn't know anything about it. But then again, my agent was pretty bad


----------



## CollegeGirl

dunan said:


> We foolishly lodged a 309 spousal application only, but the CO automatically attached the 100 herself..so im sure if you pass the criteria, the embassy are aware of that....or maybe we were just lucky......


If you apply for the 309, they automatically assess you for the 100 (at least, they're supposed to). As long as you provide evidence you've been de facto or married three years or longer (or two years or more with a child) they're supposed to send you straight to permanent.


----------



## gretz57

To MarieBaird

You need to get the AFP check or Australian Federal Police check for both of you, your husband will apply for him and for you through online and he will be instructed how to pay. It takes 2 weeks to get the result. You will submit the original not the true copies of the AFP check. Also, use form 888 from the site for the stat decs from at least five or 8 australian citizens or permanent visa holders who know your relationship(friends,relatives). A police certification only from Perth is not suffice

Since you do not hire an immigrant lawyer, please read the partners visa or better print it . You can get it from online. Your visa is spouse visa or visa 309. This booklet will answer all your quires. Please read carefully and ask help from here if you have questions after reading it.


----------



## dunan

I feel this Philippine thread has been done to death....99.9% of questions have been gone over and over again, but its too large to scroll back to find the answers.....maybe its time to start a new topic from scratch for newbies to seek info...sometimes a post asking for help is lost among all the congratulatory and miscellaneous posts.....just an idea....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Feel free, Dunan. Also, if someone wants to develop an FAQ for Philippines specific requirements, so you can point new folks there, that might be an idea, too.


----------



## Gummy bear

I think a thread for just the Philippines visa's would be good. 
It could also include any issues that Philippine's have settling here and their thoughts


----------



## plaz

FAQ is good but if rules/laws change, and the FAQ is not updated/maintained as often, people might get mislead and end up in trouble


----------



## dunan

Thanks to all... it is just an idea....what with the new Oz Govt, will immigration criteria slowly change.?..Plaz agree we need to keep up with changes......how many know that Senator Gwendolyn Garcia has a proposal in the Civil Code of the Philippines, that in order for a foreigner to marry a Filipina he needs around $250,000 in liquid assets, gainfully employed in a trade, business or other criteria? before one can get a marriage approval?

Maybe a storm in a teacup but with all the terrorist unrest currently going on in Mindanaou n the pork barrel upheavel, its best to be wary of the current events that might at some stage makes things difficult....


----------



## Aussieboy07

I wish to remind all that there is a search function for this thread.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Though in saying that I am also aware that things are changing so quickly in the Philippines and the most up to date advice is from the individuals going through the process today


----------



## Gummy bear

does anyone know the cost of the medical for the PMV300 in the Philippines ??


----------



## MaryMar

Gummy Bear check the link just found it cheers > Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic

New Medical Examination Fee for Australian Visa Applicants
Posted Thursday, August 2, 2012
As approved by the Australian Embassy, there will be an increase in the medical examination fees for Australian Visa applicants effective August 2, 2012.

To view the updated fees, please click here.

Just little tip when using google to search stuff in Phils > change the .com to .ph you will get better local results


----------



## MaryMar

more info is this flow chart 

http://www.slec.ph/img/australia-updated-workflow.jpg


----------



## Gummy bear

MaryMar said:


> Gummy Bear check the link just found it cheers > Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic
> 
> New Medical Examination Fee for Australian Visa Applicants
> Posted Thursday, August 2, 2012
> As approved by the Australian Embassy, there will be an increase in the medical examination fees for Australian Visa applicants effective August 2, 2012.
> 
> To view the updated fees, please click here.
> 
> Just little tip when using google to search stuff in Phils > change the .com to .ph you will get better local results


yes just found that 
We will go to Nation wide health systems
https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home
thanks chris


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you guys create a new thread, just give me a heads up here, and I will add a post here linking to the new thread, and then close this one for you so people can't resurrect it again.


----------



## proudmomma

Gummy bear said:


> i also lodged in manila just recently and it took 14 days to receive the acknowledgement email from them. just wait it will come soon


Lodged application at VIA makati last sept 14. And ive already received a text message from the embassy saying they've got my application.. with this in mind,do i still get to receive an email too?


----------



## Aussieboy07

proudmomma said:


> Lodged application at VIA makati last sept 14. And ive already received a text message from the embassy saying they've got my application.. with this in mind,do i still get to receive an email too?


Not necessarily, some people just get a text


----------



## Aussieboy07

The search function for this thread is located under the page numbers at the top of the page, hope this helps

Page 578 of 578 « First < 78 478 528 568 569 570 571 572 573 574 575 576 577 578 

LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 5 votes, 4.80 average.


----------



## proudmomma

Aussieboy07 said:


> Not necessarily, some people just get a text


Thanks Aussieboy. But in the text msg there wasn't anything that says about my medical and a HAP ID. I was told (correct me if i got it wrong) that u will get an email from them containing ur HAP ID for your medical. This means I will have to wait for that email too. Kept refreshing my inbox and spam mails every hour or everyday since after i submitted my docs.


----------



## gretz57

to proudmomma
You should have your file number because that would be your reference when you write to your CO. I suggest,you wait for your CO to write to you because once a CO is assigned to you ,she will instruct you with all that she needs to complete your documents and this include the medical. In CO's letter, you will be provided with a file number which you will use in communicating your CO thru email or phone (when necessary), it will come soon..


----------



## iduno

proudmomma said:


> Thanks Aussieboy. But in the text msg there wasn't anything that says about my medical and a HAP ID. I was told (correct me if i got it wrong) that u will get an email from them containing ur HAP ID for your medical. This means I will have to wait for that email too. Kept refreshing my inbox and spam mails every hour or everyday since after i submitted my docs.


In the email you will get your HapID + instructions on getting NSO documents sent directly to Manila Embassy.


----------



## proudmomma

gretz57 said:


> to proudmomma
> You should have your file number because that would be your reference when you write to your CO. I suggest,you wait for your CO to write to you because once a CO is assigned to you ,she will instruct you with all that she needs to complete your documents and this include the medical. In CO's letter, you will be provided with a file number which you will use in communicating your CO thru email or phone (when necessary), it will come soon..


Are there cases wherein a CO wouldn't ask u to get a medical? Or is it mandatory? I mean are there cases where visa was granted even without a medical?


----------



## plaz

proudmomma said:


> Are there cases wherein a CO wouldn't ask u to get a medical? Or is it mandatory? I mean are there cases where visa was granted even without a medical?


Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement



> *All *applicants for permanent visas, including the main applicant, partner and any dependants, *must be assessed against the health requirement*.


Yes it's compulsory.


----------



## MaryMar

Hello Proudmomma,

We are compiling ours for my partner from Phils to come over (PMVsubclass 300), if you wish to present Ápplication Ready' for visa you do not have to wait to be contacted by CO. I.e you can do medical / police check before you submit application so it is all together and submit it all together.There are medical centers in Phils that provide this, but you need to register online here complete and take with you once you have made appointment. Look the links below 1. Explains process of medical before submitting visa. 2. Explains online registering . 3. link to a medicial centre that will carry out medical.

Cheers n Goodluck

Disclaimer this is all source from internet and learning and yes i am not a agent anyway shape or form

1. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/client-no-visa.pdf

2. My Health Declarations

3. https://sites.google.com/site/nationwidehealthsystemsinc/home/branches


----------



## jhoy0320

Urgent .i just noticed now that I made one mistake on filling out my application form on question# 72 which countries have u visited dying last 10 yrs.include details for all members of your family unit included in your visa application..and I just got confuse with the question i mistakenly put names of my family whom I travel together to visit but they are not included on my application..but on those other question i answer it correct.as I am migrating myself.. The thing is i already lodged PMV last june 2013 and I believe my papers is being already assessed...what should I do?hope u could help with it.thanks..


----------



## MaryMar

contact your CO, 'provide a stat dec regarding the inconsistency or err made and send to them, but first point I would ring CO


----------



## jhoy0320

MaryMar said:


> contact your CO, 'provide a stat dec regarding the inconsistency or err made and send to them, but first point I would ring CO


thanks for the info the thing is I didn't heard from embasy yet since I lodged it except for when they send acknowlgement email and request for my medical and nso..i got no idea if I have my co yet.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

To Proudmomma,

It is a must to have the medical check ahead of the assessment. We are all given a HAP ID once the assessment starts rolling. Right now, start doing the water therapy because it definitely your urine will be a part of the testing requirements 

I am so excited for you and the others to finally get their visas granted.

Goodluck!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## MaryMar

Angelique Congrats and all the best ours is going in just after Xmas will be over there to celebrate Xmass with my partners family n friends again I carnt wait for the day she arrives back in Sydney woooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooo


----------



## Gummy bear

my Philippine finance is getting her medicals done in manila next week . they only accept cash and i will send the money over soon.
my question is ,from the medical center web site it does not clearly state if chest Xray's are required for PMV ,but they are required for short term stay visa's
Can anyone clear this up for me


----------



## dunan

Chest x-rays are probably the most important test....it is a MUST. Anyway the medical examiners have the tests to be done so you just go and let them do whatever that they say must be done.....BTW...make sure you keep your receipt in a safe place.......

www.nextstepaustralia.com


----------



## MaryMar

I just completed the my health option on Australia Immig which generates the referral letter for the medical panel in Phils, they have a standard approach to visas and yep Chest Xray is a must for TB etc, urine and blood


----------



## Gummy bear

thanks ...they state that the medical is 3200p and i guess this includes the xrays 
It does state however xrays only are 800p ?? so 4000p should be enough .
The cost does not matter, it just i don't want her to take more than necessary for safety reasons


----------



## MaryMar

dont forget to add little cream for transport etc


----------



## Gummy bear

thanks very much ...will do


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi all,

the cost of the medical fees are from 4,200 pesos  not sure if they have increased 

Good luck!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## proudmomma

plaz said:


> Fiancee, Spouses and Other Partners of Foreign Nationals | Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> Basically you can attend the CFO counseling session even though you haven't gotten your visa yet. So in that case, you will just get a certificate, and you can come back later when you get your visa to get a CFO sticker on your passport.
> 
> You can attend during the wait to get your visa or after getting your visa. Personally I think it's better to do it before you get your visa not after. Doing it after getting a visa means having to wait longer before you can travel to Australia... and also risk delays... (counseling session full etc)
> 
> The requirements and Australian time sessions are on that website  and I believe it's a first come first serve.


This is interesting.haven't heard of CFO until now. So basically allI need to do is have myself registered and attend the seminar?


----------



## proudmomma

MarieBaird said:


> The embassy never tell anyone about the CFO. One of the lady I've met at CFO counseling said that nobody told her about the the counseling and sticker, she got hold by the immigration on the day of her flight because they're looking for the CFO certificate or sticker so I advice for you to attend the counseling at CFO office near quirino lrt station you can get a pedicab from lrt to CFO. The counseling for Australia is Monday and thursday 2:00-5:00pm first come first serve basis so it's better to be there early. It also depends on the counselor if he/she will give you the certificate on the same day. Pls contact CFO or visit their website to see the requirements that you needed


Wow that was rude. If this was needed at the airport then shouldn't all be informed about it?


----------



## plaz

My fiancee did her medical the other week in Makati and it was about 4500peso. I hear it ranges from 4000 to 5000peso. Also take into account that if extra tests are needed, that's also an extra cost. Usually it's Xray, blood, urine and a body examination.

About the CFO, just bring all the required documents and come EARLY to the CFO Manila or Cebu office. It's a first come first serve so there's no booking in advance.

Session goes for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## plaz

proudmomma said:


> Wow that was rude. If this was needed at the airport then shouldn't all be informed about it?


Yeah it's a bit funny how they don't mention it on their websites or anything.

I've heard about that situation one too many times also. Getting stuck/denied at the airport due to not having CFO sticker.


----------



## proudmomma

plaz said:


> Yeah it's a bit funny how they don't mention it on their websites or anything.
> 
> I've heard about that situation one too many times also. Getting stuck/denied at the airport due to not having CFO sticker.


Good thing I've this today! Will definitely go to CFO office and attend a seminar. I am so glad i found this forum


----------



## wishful

Hi guys, please include Australian embassy's official website in your references: Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy

I believe many questions (e.g. Fees, NSO, Exit Requirements (CFO)) asked here in the thread had been answered there already.


----------



## MaryMar

Whats bad about the CFO which you need to attend > when migrating to Australia is you can not book to attend, 'First in best dressed'at both locations Manila / Cebu, going to suggest my lovely lady visit her cousins and use Cebu I think more chance of getting in. If I remember rightly I think the class only holds 60 positions daily. from 2pm - 4pm. Bit of paper work and more passport photos to take etc

ps dont forget your departure Airport TAX too

http://www.cfo.gov.ph/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1347:for-filipinos-leaving-the-


----------



## wishful

Hi everyone, just to clarify, there are (at least) two types of CFO seminar, first one is for Immigrant Spouses of Foreign Nationals and the second one is for Immigrant Spouses of Filipino National (e.g. sponsor is a permanent resident). The first one (PDOS + Guidance Counselling) takes longer and has fewer slots compared to the second one (PDOS only).


----------



## sugarstoned

proudmomma said:


> Wow that was rude. If this was needed at the airport then shouldn't all be informed about it?


In the grant letter that you will receive once approved, you will be advised on what you need to do to have a smooth 'migration'. One of those listed in the letter is 'Philippine Exit requirements': guidelines on departure formalities. Everyone with approved visa will be advised about it.


----------



## sugarstoned

plaz said:


> Yeah it's a bit funny how they don't mention it on their websites or anything. I've heard about that situation one too many times also. Getting stuck/denied at the airport due to not having CFO sticker.


I disagree. It is listed in the grant letter. People just really need to read the entire grant letter and not just the first page.


----------



## proudmomma

sugarstoned said:


> I disagree. It is listed in the grant letter. People just really need to read the entire grant letter and not just the first page.


Haha I think everyone who gets the grant letter were just too excited to carefully read everything  
Goodluck to all of us here waiting for a grant


----------



## samargirl

Hello

Guys just wanna ask if my kids from my previous relationship needs to get medical also even if they are not migrating with me. Response really appreciated thanks.


----------



## dunan

No....but there is a section on application form that you have to fill out their personal info.....im basing this on kids over 18..if under that im not sure.....


----------



## samargirl

dunan said:


> No....but there is a section on application form that you have to fill out their personal info.....im basing this on kids over 18..if under that im not sure.....


Thanks dunan

My kids are under 18, hope someone here knows about this.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, unfortunately non-migrating dependents (like children from a previous relationship) still have to have medicals.


----------



## CollegeGirl

From here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement



> *Health checks required*
> 
> *Permanent visa applicants*
> All applicants for permanent visas, including the main applicant, partner and any dependants, must be assessed against the health requirement. *Even if the applicant's partner and dependants are not included in the visa application, they must still be assessed against the health requirement.*


----------



## dunan

CG this is why sometimes things get confusing.......is it because a PMV could differ from say a Spousal? We have 3 non migrating kids and they said there was no need for them to do medicals!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, that is confusing. Maybe it depends on custody/if the kids are actually dependent? May need a migration agent on this one.


----------



## love24

My son,age 11 yrs old had his medical exam. I included him in my application. Since it's carried on my 309 visa fees. Now, our visa is granted. I planned to bring him to Australia just to activate his visa, then finish his elementary in Philippines. And by then, anytime he wish to come to Australia will be easy.


----------



## dunan

That's it CG lol.....the kids do not live at home and have jobs etc....that must be it!!!!!!!


----------



## samargirl

love24 said:


> My son,age 11 yrs old had his medical exam. I included him in my application. Since it's carried on my 309 visa fees. Now, our visa is granted. I planned to bring him to Australia just to activate his visa, then finish his elementary in Philippines. And by then, anytime he wish to come to Australia will be easy.


We applying for a PMV (300) thats why I didn't include them yet to my application. Hopefully if they grant my visa I and my fiance will include them my kids on a permanent visa already , bcoz I need to talk first with their father (not my fiance) and to ask his permission and approval.


----------



## jajp23

proudmomma said:


> Wow that was rude. If this was needed at the airport then shouldn't all be informed about it?


As far as I know when the visa is granted, the visa grant letter would indicate that you have to attend a CFO seminar. Please refer below for the excerpt from my husband's visa grant letter.

Philippine Exit requirements
There are guidelines on departure formalities for all international bound Philippine nationals. See: Exit requirements - Australian Embassy
You are also required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas (CFO) to attend the Pre-departure Seminar, visit Commission on Filipinos Overseas

I would suggest that you read the visa grant letter and all communications from the immigration regarding your visa to avoid confusion.


----------



## lady.j

about cfo seminar, based on my experience last sep 5, 2013, no need to go there too early like 3 am or 5 am... 

best time (not too early/late) to be there is 9-10 am. at 10 am they will start registrations (fill up the cfo form, documents and id sighting, and have your photo taken for the cfo certificate). then be back before 1:30 pm for the seminar.

bring 2 government valid ids with photocopies. if married, bring original and photocopy of MC from NSO (they don't accept municipal copies). also bring other documents that may be required from you (e.g. photos with spouse/fiancé, CENOMAR, divorce/annulment documents, and other documents that may be applicable to your situation with spouse/fiancé).

according to their website, 15 slots only every 2-5pm session (Monday & Thursday only) but we were 21 in our class... they accommodate registrants until 12 noon. 
i was only asked for 2 valid gov't id's and MC. my one-on-one interview lasted less than 2 minutes only. the interviewer will decide if you will be given the certificate that afternoon or you may be told to come back another day if cannot present documents they will ask from you.

please know the details of your spouse/fiancé like contact numbers, educ background, mother's maiden name, etc... it will be asked on cfo form. do not leave any question unanswered, unless not really applicable to you. if asking for a landline number, be sure to put a landline number not a mobile number.

in fairness to cfo, i had simple and stress-free experience with them.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

samargirl said:


> Thanks dunan
> 
> My kids are under 18, hope someone here knows about this.


Hi Samar Girl, yes they need medical all your dependants, even they arent migrating... same mine, even my grandaughter did medical too. I brought my 2 children here in oz, but my eldest still waitng for thier 445 visa with her daughter and they medical again.


----------



## Cagayan de oro

samargirl said:


> Hello
> 
> Guys just wanna ask if my kids from my previous relationship needs to get medical also even if they are not migrating with me. Response really appreciated thanks.


yes u need too.


----------



## Aussieboy07

lady.j said:


> about cfo seminar, based on my experience last sep 5, 2013, no need to go there too early like 3 am or 5 am...
> 
> best time (not too early/late) to be there is 9-10 am. at 10 am they will start registrations (fill up the cfo form, documents and id sighting, and have your photo taken for the cfo certificate). then be back before 1:30 pm for the seminar.
> 
> bring 2 government valid ids with photocopies. if married, bring original and photocopy of MC from NSO (they don't accept municipal copies). also bring other documents that may be required from you (e.g. photos with spouse/fiancé, CENOMAR, divorce/annulment documents, and other documents that may be applicable to your situation with spouse/fiancé).
> 
> according to their website, 15 slots only every 2-5pm session (Monday & Thursday only) but we were 21 in our class... they accommodate registrants until 12 noon.
> i was only asked for 2 valid gov't id's and MC. my one-on-one interview lasted less than 2 minutes only. the interviewer will decide if you will be given the certificate that afternoon or you may be told to come back another day if cannot present documents they will ask from you.
> 
> please know the details of your spouse/fiancé like contact numbers, educ background, mother's maiden name, etc... it will be asked on cfo form. do not leave any question unanswered, unless not really applicable to you. if asking for a landline number, be sure to put a landline number not a mobile number.
> 
> in fairness to cfo, i had simple and stress-free experience with them.


Sorry I question this a bit in relation to what time you need to arrive at CFO. You need to be there by 6am to guarantee a spot


----------



## dunan

I agree 100% to be there early..esp Cebu has only 12 slots available and no way they allow late extras to attend.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

samargirl said:


> We applying for a PMV (300) thats why I didn't include them yet to my application. Hopefully if they grant my visa I and my fiance will include them my kids on a permanent visa already , bcoz I need to talk first with their father (not my fiance) and to ask his permission and approval.


Okay, I think I understand now. I think you might have a problem here. If your kids were not migrating but you have at least partial custody (and I'm assuming you do since you're talking about bringing them over), it's my understanding they still need to be included as "non-migrating dependents" (meaning they'd then need to have medicals). Essentially, you can't say they're not dependents, and that's why you're not including them on the PMV, and then later say "Actually, they ARE dependents, and I'm bringing them over to be with me." You can't have it both ways.

That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## love24

Wait, I just want to clear a bit. As far as I remembered on my 309 visa app. I declared my nephew as my other dependant. But they dint ask for his medical. Only my son, who is included in the application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That directly contradicts both the information on their website as well as the experiences of other people who have applied for the 309... so odd.


----------



## Aussieboy07

If the father's name is not on the birth certificate you do not need consent though if it is on the birth certificate you need a written declaration that he consents to you bringing them to Australia on a permanent basis and this needs to be witnessed by a judge (preferably)


----------



## eserethj14

Hello everyone! I lodged my PMV 300, 18th July and I emailed the immigration to follow up and they said they allocated a CO for me and she's assessing my application. How long do I have to wait for the CO email? I have some few questions for her, I am her in Australia working in cruise ship and I just want to know how she will do the interview. Can we use Skype? Thanks


----------



## dunan

Im pretty sure there will be no interview...


----------



## Aussieboy07

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I lodged my PMV 300, 18th July and I emailed the immigration to follow up and they said they allocated a CO for me and she's assessing my application. How long do I have to wait for the CO email? I have some few questions for her, I am her in Australia working in cruise ship and I just want to know how she will do the interview. Can we use Skype? Thanks


Not many people get interviewed, they generally only do this if the application looks fraudulent or to get some clarification on something that you have provided. It is up to the CO what type of interview you will get the normal 2 options are in person or by phone.
Though I agree with Dunan, you probably won't get an interview


----------



## Aussieboy07

jajp23 said:


> As far as I know when the visa is granted, the visa grant letter would indicate that you have to attend a CFO seminar. Please refer below for the excerpt from my husband's visa grant letter.
> 
> Philippine Exit requirements
> There are guidelines on departure formalities for all international bound Philippine nationals. See: Exit requirements - Australian Embassy
> You are also required by the Commission of Filipinos Overseas (CFO) to attend the Pre-departure Seminar, visit Commission on Filipinos Overseas
> 
> I would suggest that you read the visa grant letter and all communications from the immigration regarding your visa to avoid confusion.


Yes good point, I recommend sending a scanned copy of all communications with the embassy to your partner in Australia as well to read. It may save you a lot of heartache, money like me


----------



## gretz57

To Aussieboy07

Thank you for the information you shared to us here about the CFO. To all PMV applicants like me, this is of tremendous help to us. Thank you also for providing the site. I will contact the office next week for the schedule, it is better to do it now while waiting to lessen some workloads when visa is approved. I and my aussie partner in NSW, are waiting and we prayed everyday every time we finished our talk thru FB video. I am here in the Phils. (my country) for almost 9 months now since I left my partner in Australia on January 2013 for an offshore visa application and wait until it is approved..
My question is, do I need to include my 2 dependents (declared in my application to go with me) to attend the CFO orientation seminar?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I don't think they need to attend as they are minors and the information is aimed at an adult level . Though it might be wise to phone the CFO prior to going to enquire. I think some advice from someone on this thread who has children might be better than mine.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Oh
and it was actually someone called Mollie who started the thread back in March 2011


----------



## plaz

A question for those who attended CFO already.

For the emigrant registration form

http://cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf

Petitioner's section.

YEAR OF MIGRATION: YYYY

What's that? I'm the partner here in Australia. So what would I write down for that? I was born here.

So... would that year of migration be for my fiancee (when she's migration to Australia) or year of migration for when I came to Australia? I'm assuming if I'm born here, I just leave it blank?


----------



## Aussieboy07

plaz said:


> A question for those who attended CFO already.
> 
> For the emigrant registration form
> 
> http://cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf
> 
> Petitioner's section.
> 
> YEAR OF MIGRATION: YYYY
> 
> What's that? I'm the partner here in Australia. So what would I write down for that? I was born here.
> 
> So... would that year of migration be for my fiancee (when she's migration to Australia) or year of migration for when I came to Australia? I'm assuming if I'm born here, I just leave it blank?


The CFO form/seminar is only completed by the Filipino leaving the country


----------



## plaz

Oh sorry. By I. I mean she. 

Yeah I know it's only for my partner. But I'm just wondering what she would write down for that. Just want to know so when I'm there with her at the end of the year, she can complete it smoothly and all goes well. Thanks


----------



## samargirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, I think I understand now. I think you might have a problem here. If your kids were not migrating but you have at least partial custody (and I'm assuming you do since you're talking about bringing them over), it's my understanding they still need to be included as "non-migrating dependents" (meaning they'd then need to have medicals). Essentially, you can't say they're not dependents, and that's why you're not including them on the PMV, and then later say "Actually, they ARE dependents, and I'm bringing them over to be with me." You can't have it both ways.
> 
> That's my understanding anyway.


Thanks CG but I really have this problem about them and father. I'm not sure yet if can bring them to Aus soon for I have a problem still with their father about the custody. Even bring them anywhere is hard for me to do. They are 2 years old and twins, there father won't allow me to bring them . What will I do?


----------



## toochling

Hi guys! My partner just renewed his passport and he will be submitting form 929 for the changes and the notarised copy of passport but we don't know what is the best way to submit it, we emailed the immig about this, and immig replied "You can submit the completed form 929 and a copy of your new passport visa
this email.

I hope this helps.

Thank you"

Not that clear and complete answer right? We do not know if we submit it by email or just send them the copy via courier. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## proudmomma

samargirl said:


> We applying for a PMV (300) thats why I didn't include them yet to my application. Hopefully if they grant my visa I and my fiance will include them my kids on a permanent visa already , bcoz I need to talk first with their father (not my fiance) and to ask his permission and approval.


We had the same situation. I was told that if kids were below 18, migrating or not they need the medical. I am still waiting for the instructions on email,though.no news yet from a CO


----------



## samargirl

Ok I think as what I had read, PMV is a temporary visa and not permanent. It's states there that in temporary visa the applicant will nees to undergo health check but on the permanent visa applicants , the applicant , partner and the migrating or non-migrating dependants need to undergo health check. 
Now its clear for me.


----------



## CollegeGirl

samargirl said:


> Ok I think as what I had read, PMV is a temporary visa and not permanent. It's states there that in temporary visa the applicant will nees to undergo health check but on the permanent visa applicants , the applicant , partner and the migrating or non-migrating dependants need to undergo health check.
> Now its clear for me.


This is incorrect. The PMV is not a "temporary" visa, it is a "provisional" visa. I know that's confusing, but it's different from temporary visas in that it does lead to permanent residency if all the conditions continue to be met. As a result, you have to get the same medical any PR visa applicant would.


----------



## Aussieboy07

samargirl said:


> Thanks CG but I really have this problem about them and father. I'm not sure yet if can bring them to Aus soon for I have a problem still with their father about the custody. Even bring them anywhere is hard for me to do. They are 2 years old and twins, there father won't allow me to bring them . What will I do?


To assist us to assist you
Is the father on the birth certificate?
Is there any legal custody orders, ie done in court by a judge?
Does the father provide financial support to the children?
Do the children get cared for by the father? If yes how often


----------



## Aussieboy07

plaz said:


> Oh sorry. By I. I mean she.
> 
> Yeah I know it's only for my partner. But I'm just wondering what she would write down for that. Just want to know so when I'm there with her at the end of the year, she can complete it smoothly and all goes well. Thanks


I personally have not done the form but I would go with
citizenship = Filipino and leave migration date blank


----------



## ikihajimaru

just saying hello to all.. currently at the rural right now.. tc guys hope its all well in applications..


----------



## Teedo

It's been over 9 months now, so I called the embassy at 3pm for an update.....and after 4 times of being on hold for 5+ minutes and then it either making a weird noise or ringsing out while nobody picks up, I gave up and emailed instead. Now to wait for the reply, and I hope to god they don't reply with the standard "It's being processed" because I am getting tired of this.
Why is it so hard to call them....


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Teedo
I fully appreciate the phone thing, it never worked for me. Not once did I get through to the CO, not for the lack of trying. I am assuming you rang at 3pm Filipino time?
The first time I got a response was when I CC a federal politician, then after that contact was easier


----------



## Teedo

Hey Aussieboy, yup it was 3pm their time (and mine too since I'm in Perth). I tried calling 2 months ago and got through after the 4th call, though my CO was apparently on a lunch break. Ha what did you say to the politician ?


----------



## plaz

Did you call today? Apparently they don't open on Mondays I think.

Only Tues-fri 2pm-4pm Philippines time... if I remember correctly.


----------



## dunan

Recorded message ''Out of stock mam'' please try again!!!! ))))))))))):


----------



## lady.j

hi to all!

just lodged my Spousa Visa applix
yesterday at VIA center in Makati..
plan to have medicals at NHSI in
Makati early next week. do i need to
register to e-health before going
there? or is it optional?

also, how do we know that TV is
already granted? by mail or email,
etc? lodged mine last Sept 26.

super thanks in advance!!


----------



## lady.j

About my cfo post last time, forgot to mention that i attended cfo seminar at CFO in Manila. We were 21 in our class, 20th registrant arrived before 12noon and 21st arrived 12:30pm and they were still accommodated and were able to attend the seminar and got certificates and sticker also for 20th.

Good vibes to all!


----------



## Aussieboy07

All I will say is you were just very lucky, this is not the normal


----------



## icancurhalo

*to all filipina/filipino out there*

[Edited out advertisement.] Icancurhalo, please don't post any more ads like this here. Thanks. --Mod


----------



## toochling

toochling said:


> Hi guys! My partner just renewed his passport and he will be submitting form 929 for the changes and the notarised copy of passport but we don't know what is the best way to submit it, we emailed the immig about this, and immig replied "You can submit the completed form 929 and a copy of your new passport visa
> this email.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you"
> 
> Not that clear and complete answer right? We do not know if we submit it by email or just send them the copy via courier. What do you guys suggest?


Reposting guys!! Also I am planning to transfer to Sydney, will it affect our application? We haven't received any update from the immig as my partner lodged our application last August 21. Now I am planning to transfer to another state, I am just wondering if it will affect the grant as the address on our app is Perth.


----------



## CollegeGirl

toochling said:


> Reposting guys!! Also I am planning to transfer to Sydney, will it affect our application? We haven't received any update from the immig as my partner lodged our application last August 21. Now I am planning to transfer to another state, I am just wondering if it will affect the grant as the address on our app is Perth.


Their response to you does seem pretty clear to me, if you take into account that they said "visa this email" instead of "via this email" there. Simple one-letter typo. They're telling you to submit it via the email address they contacted you from.


----------



## Aristo2123

Visa approved today!! So happy our long wait is over!

A big thank you to you guys for all your help and words of encouragement!

Also BIG Thank You to my CO, she was wonderful and very helpful throughout this process!!


----------



## samargirl

Aristo2123 said:


> Visa approved today!! So happy our long wait is over!
> 
> A big thank you to you guys for all your help and words of encouragement!
> 
> Also BIG Thank You to my CO, she was wonderful and very helpful throughout this process!!


Hello congrats, how long you've been waiting


----------



## Aristo2123

samargirl said:


> Hello congrats, how long you've been waiting


Thanks samargirl...

It took 6 months and 3 weeks (309)

My timeline is not working for some reason...


----------



## jhoy0320

Wow.congrats...and goodluck..


----------



## omv2

Aristo2123 said:


> Thanks samargirl...
> 
> It took 6 months and 3 weeks (309)
> 
> My timeline is not working for some reason...


Congratulation


----------



## omv2

lady.j said:


> hi to all!
> 
> just lodged my Spousa Visa applix
> yesterday at VIA center in Makati..
> plan to have medicals at NHSI in
> Makati early next week. do i need to
> register to e-health before going
> there? or is it optional?
> 
> also, how do we know that TV is
> already granted? by mail or email,
> etc? lodged mine last Sept 26.
> 
> super thanks in advance!!


I did my m3dical at NHSI last August.

Dont hav to do onlin3, th3y hav3 form to fill up for you. Just bring ur m*dical l3tt3r from immig and oth3r docum3nts n33d3d, No l3tt3r , No m3dical. gd luck. Sorry my k3ybord spoil3d.


----------



## samargirl

lady.j said:


> hi to all!
> 
> just lodged my Spousa Visa applix
> yesterday at VIA center in Makati..
> plan to have medicals at NHSI in
> Makati early next week. do i need to
> register to e-health before going
> there? or is it optional?
> 
> also, how do we know that TV is
> already granted? by mail or email,
> etc? lodged mine last Sept 26.
> 
> super thanks in advance!!


Hi lady j, you need to wait for acknowledgement letter that the embassy will send to you, before you do medical.


----------



## Salpakan

Hello.

What's the chance of a PMV application without Notice of Intended Marriage. The reason for not having is because not quite sure where to get married, in Aus or in the Phi. So basically not wanting to spend money for NOIM if not sure getting married in Aus.

Thanks.


----------



## gretz57

Hello Salpakan,
If you read the Partner's Visa booklet, it clearly states a NOIM (Notice of Intended Marriage) is a pre-requisite document for a PMV visa. You. should get one and submit it, otherwise your docs becomes incomplete. .You should get a NOIM from Australia or a letter from the the officiating marriage priest/pastor.in the Phils.to complete the requirements.

I hope this will help you..


----------



## lady.j

omv2 said:


> I did my m3dical at NHSI last August.
> 
> Dont hav to do onlin3, th3y hav3 form to fill up for you. Just bring ur m*dical l3tt3r from immig and oth3r docum3nts n33d3d, No l3tt3r , No m3dical. gd luck. Sorry my k3ybord spoil3d.


thanks. but am not sure yet about NHSI though it's nearer to my place.
thinking of doing my medicals at SLEC.
saw on their website about 100% e-health. they only allow non e-health if there is exemption letter from immi.

i'll just decide once i received the acknowledgement letter this week or next week.


----------



## lady.j

samargirl said:


> Hi lady j, you need to wait for acknowledgement letter that the embassy will send to you, before you do medical.


thanks samargirl! i should receive my acknowledgement letter this week or next week.


----------



## e_wolfe

My wife received her 3 month visitor visa grant notice yesterday. We applied for a 6 month visitor visa at the same time as we applied for the spouse visa (23rd September). Not sure why they only approved the visitor visa for 3 months. Still waiting for an acknowledgement letter for the spouse visa so she can complete her medical. Hopefully it come soon


----------



## samargirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Their response to you does seem pretty clear to me, if you take into account that they said "visa this email" instead of "via this email" there. Simple one-letter typo. They're telling you to submit it via the email address they contacted you from.


Hi CG, I just wanna ask about interviews. I was applying for PMV , do I need to wait for it? I had read threads about this but its a bit confusing for me.


----------



## proudmomma

Hello, just got an acknowledgement letter last 1 Oct and I now have instructions to have a health examination.

Question: I just wonder why my kids (who are not migrating with me) have to have a health check as well? 

Thank u in advance


----------



## lady.j

proudmomma said:


> Hello, just got an acknowledgement letter last 1 Oct and I now have instructions to have a health examination.
> 
> Question: I just wonder why my kids (who are not migrating with me) have to have a health check as well?
> 
> Thank u in advance


Hi. Got this from Partner Migration booklet (1127.pdf)
Health requirements 
You and all members of your family unit must undergo health examinations, including all children under the age of 18 years as well as dependants who may not live with you and who are not migrating. If you or any of your dependent relatives do not meet health requirements, you may not be granted a partner category visa.


----------



## omv2

lady.j said:


> thanks. but am not sure yet about NHSI though it's nearer to my place.
> thinking of doing my medicals at SLEC.
> saw on their website about 100% e-health. they only allow non e-health if there is exemption letter from immi.
> 
> i'll just decide once i received the acknowledgement letter this week or next week.


Pr3par3 for long lin3s of m3dical applicant at SL3C.


----------



## CollegeGirl

samargirl said:


> Hi CG, I just wanna ask about interviews. I was applying for PMV , do I need to wait for it? I had read threads about this but its a bit confusing for me.


Each embassy has its own usual practices. Some do interviews for pretty much everybody, others only interview applicants if they have questions about the legitimacy of the couple. Folks in this thread who have been through this process can actually answer this better for you than I can. I *think* I remember that the Philippines is one of those that usually does interviews, but I am not half sure about that.


----------



## CollegeGirl

proudmomma said:


> Hello, just got an acknowledgement letter last 1 Oct and I now have instructions to have a health examination.
> 
> Question: I just wonder why my kids (who are not migrating with me) have to have a health check as well?
> 
> Thank u in advance


Because, since they are your minor children, you would have the legal right to bring them over at a later time even though they aren't migrating now. Australia has a "one fails, all fail" criteria in regards to the medical -- in other words, if one of your children failed the medical, it would also mean that neither you nor any of your other children could migrate. So they have to find this out in advance.


----------



## proudmomma

CollegeGirl said:


> Because, since they are your minor children, you would have the legal right to bring them over at a later time even though they aren't migrating now. Australia has a "one fails, all fail" criteria in regards to the medical -- in other words, if one of your children failed the medical, it would also mean that neither you nor any of your other children could migrate. So they have to find this out in advance.


So this should be included in my daily prayers,for all of us to pass the medical exam. Getting nervous!


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi I would like to know if I need a copy ofy marriage certificate already or they will ask me to get it online? Thanks!


----------



## daya83

Hi guys. I've just signed up to this forum. My husband has submitted his visa application last June 29. So far we havent heard if we have been allocated a case officer. Just wondering if anyone who submitted their application around the same time has heard from immigration or been allocated a case officer.


----------



## proudmomma

MarieBaird said:


> Hi I would like to know if I need a copy ofy marriage certificate already or they will ask me to get it online? Thanks!


In most cases they'll ask you to request from NSO to forward it directly to them.I had my birth cert and Cenomar authenticated at DFA manila and yet they've instructed me to request for the same docs from NSO.


----------



## proudmomma

daya83 said:


> Hi guys. I've just signed up to this forum. My husband has submitted his visa application last June 29. So far we havent heard if we have been allocated a case officer. Just wondering if anyone who submitted their application around the same time has heard from immigration or been allocated a case officer.


Hi! I've been told that we can inquire about our applications using this link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/philippines/

i hope it helps


----------



## MarieBaird

proudmomma said:


> In most cases they'll ask you to request from NSO to forward it directly to them.I had my birth cert and Cenomar authenticated at DFA manila and yet they've instructed me to request for the same docs from NSO.


Thank you very much. I wonder why you need to authenticate your docs. Well, I'll just get a copy just to make sure.

Anyway, do they have an additional fee for an early answer cause the customer service/call center agent told me that the visitors visa only cost P5900 but then the girl I met at the CFO told me it cost her P15000 and got her visa granted after 1week. Thanks!


----------



## aussiesteve

MarieBaird said:


> Thank you very much. I wonder why you need to authenticate your docs. Well, I'll just get a copy just to make sure.
> 
> Anyway, do they have an additional fee for an early answer cause the customer service/call center agent told me that the visitors visa only cost P5900 but then the girl I met at the CFO told me it cost herD P15000 and got her visa granted after 1week.
> Hi Marie Baird
> A visitors visa usually doesn't take long if it is approved.(don't know of any express service) A PMV takes months. The fastest grant I have heard of recently was my friends fiance who took 4 months.
> Good luck with your spplication


----------



## gretz57

A marriage certificate is a MUST document in the application for PMV. You need to include it in your application or request now thru online "NSO HElpline" and tell them it is for your australian visa consideraton.Dont forget to tell them to indicate your file number the immigration gave you in the acknowledgment letter.
My question is, what marriage certificate are you referring to? Is it your current spouse marriage certificate or your past marriage ?

By the way, I cannot update my timeline. I already have a CO on August 08, 2013. I tried to but it did not reflect. I don't know how. Can someone knows how to do it?


----------



## gretz57

*aus visa Inquiry link*



proudmomma said:


> Hi! I've been told that we can inquire about our applications using this link:
> Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Philippines
> 
> i hope it helps


to proud momma,

Thank you for the link you provided here. I just send an email to inquire regarding my visa application.
I am hoping to receive an email as a response to my querry on the status of my application.


----------



## wishful

samargirl said:


> Hi CG, I just wanna ask about interviews. I was applying for PMV , do I need to wait for it? I had read threads about this but its a bit confusing for me.


Hi samargirl, applicants here in Philippines are seldomly interviewed by CO. Since joining here, if I am not mistaken, there were only a handful of applicants that were interviewed and these were just done over the phone. Most applicants do not hear anything from their CO's aside informing them of their grant notices.


----------



## proudmomma

MarieBaird said:


> Thank you very much. I wonder why you need to authenticate your docs. Well, I'll just get a copy just to make sure.
> 
> Anyway, do they have an additional fee for an early answer cause the customer service/call center agent told me that the visitors visa only cost P5900 but then the girl I met at the CFO told me it cost her P15000 and got her visa granted after 1week. Thanks!


I had them authenticated for the same reason that the embassy wants ur documents forwarded to them directly by NSO. To make sure it's not altered of falsified.  the girl who accepted my documents at VIA makati said that's the usual process


----------



## proudmomma

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Today is a great day for my fiancée and I, her visa is not going to be cancelled and she will be in Australia in 6 weeks. All thanks to the migration agent Mark Northam who is one of the moderators in this forum, having seen him assist hundreds of people on this forum for free, I did not hesitate to engage his services to assist us in an unusual situation.
> So once again everybody when your visa is approved look for the initial entry date as you must be in Australia before that date or your visa will be cancelled.
> CG can you start a thread using this post on my behalf as I have forgotten how to start a thread as I have been using this thread for so long.


Wow that's great news Aussieboy! Goodluck on your journey as husband and wife


----------



## dunan

Greatest news for the weekend........So happy for both of you......I salute you Mark...Now go have a few beers guys!!!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

hhhmm I can feel a xxxx coming on


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops xxxx is a beer


----------



## gretz57

*wifey visa isn't cancelled*



Aussieboy07 said:


> hhhmm I can feel a xxxx coming on


I am happy for you Aussieboy07..my congratulations to both of you....Cheers!


----------



## ikihajimaru

congratulations aussieboy! well deserve!!!


----------



## proudmomma

sorry if I'm putting this question on this thread.. I've made a thread regarding this but I didn't get any answer. hope someone can help me.

I am trying to register online at St. Luke's Medical Center Extension Clinic Ermita, Manila for our health exam at St. Luke's extension clinic and I'm having trouble with my Son's registration. I need to fill up a question that asks about what kind of visa did he applied for.the system wouldn't let me pass through If I did not select a subclass number. Thing is, He isn't migrating with me,I just included my kids as my dependents on the PMV application form. help?


----------



## sugarstoned

Congratulations Aussieboy!!! It's going to be a merry Christmas afterall!  good job to Mark as well.


----------



## chicken999

Such a relief Aussieboy thank god for mark!


----------



## omv2

Aussieboy07 said:


> woops xxxx is a beer


Congratulations.......


----------



## Gummy bear

am trying to register online at St. Luke's Medical Center Extension Clinic Ermita, Manila for our health exam at St. Luke's extension clinic and I'm having trouble with my Son's registration. I need to fill up a question that asks about what kind of visa did he applied for.the system wouldn't let me pass through If I did not select a subclass number. Thing is, He isn't migrating with me,I just included my kids as my dependents on the PMV application form. help?

same visa you are applying for


----------



## CollegeGirl

Didn't want you guys to wonder where Aussieboy's post had gone that everybody's congratulating him on - he asked me to make it into a new thread, so I did just that. If you'd like to read it and/or congratulate him, you can do so here:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/31994-visa-reinstated-thanks-mark.html


----------



## superfly

daya83 said:


> Hi guys. I've just signed up to this forum. My husband has submitted his visa application last June 29. So far we havent heard if we have been allocated a case officer. Just wondering if anyone who submitted their application around the same time has heard from immigration or been allocated a case officer.


I lodged mine same time- 25 June. I've been checking my emails regularly (inbox & junk) still no email. Hopefully we get our visa before the year ends. Hey Aussieboy, Congratulations! 

To all, should I turn to http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/philippines/ cause it's been 3 months and 11days since I lodged my PMV. Should I worry? or should i go by some people's advice that "if you don't hear anything from your CO it means your visa is on its way.. soon"


----------



## superfly

gretz57 said:


> A marriage certificate is a MUST document in the application for PMV. You need to include it in your application or request now thru online "NSO HElpline" and tell them it is for your australian visa consideraton.Dont forget to tell them to indicate your file number the immigration gave you in the acknowledgment letter.
> My question is, what marriage certificate are you referring to? Is it your current spouse marriage certificate or your past marriage ?
> 
> By the way, I cannot update my timeline. I already have a CO on August 08, 2013. I tried to but it did not reflect. I don't know how. Can someone knows how to do it?


Can I just say that you are one of the lucky applicants who got an early allocation of CO. I've been waiting for more than 13weeks now. How did your CO contact you, mob or email? What did s/he tell you upon announcing that s/he is your CO.

Thanks


----------



## Teedo

We never received an email stating that a case officer had been assigned. We only found out after emailing them and asking. I emailed them last week for an update and they still haven't replied.....I have a feeling they won't.


----------



## iduno

We never found out who the CO was, received a phone call after 5 months and told us that the 309 visa had been granted.
We were never asked for additional documents.
So don't be to worried about who your CO is.


----------



## gretz57

Hello Superfly,
I just read from here ,from one among the members here that if you would like to know the status of your application,you can write and inquire from them.Just give the detail of who is the applicant,type of visa,when did you lodge it....try this, Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

This is if you lodge your application here in Manila. I don't know if you lodge it somewhere. I tried to inquire also about my status and they wrote back within a day and told me that my application is actively assessed.

I hope this will help


----------



## e_wolfe

Could someone who has been through the process to get a medical please advise the correct process.
My wife received her acknowledgement email today with her HAP-ID.
I've looked at the websites for both St. Lukes and NHS and have not been able to work out how to comply with the requirements.
St Lukes website says Forms 26EH/160EH are required. Where do you get these forms from? I have gone to the e-health website and printed the referral letter, but can't find how to access Forms 26EH/160EH
Alternatively, the NHS website says you need to register NHSI as your preferred provider on the e-health website before you attend. I can't find where to do this.
I'd really appreciate advice on the correct procedure to follow as I don't want my wife to be turned away when she attends her medical for not meeting some administrative requirement.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## proudmomma

e_wolfe said:


> Could someone who has been through the process to get a medical please advise the correct process.
> My wife received her acknowledgement email today with her HAP-ID.
> I've looked at the websites for both St. Lukes and NHS and have not been able to work out how to comply with the requirements.
> St Lukes website says Forms 26EH/160EH are required. Where do you get these forms from? I have gone to the e-health website and printed the referral letter, but can't find how to access Forms 26EH/160EH
> Alternatively, the NHS website says you need to register NHSI as your preferred provider on the e-health website before you attend. I can't find where to do this.
> I'd really appreciate advice on the correct procedure to follow as I don't want my wife to be turned away when she attends her medical for not meeting some administrative requirement.
> Thank you in advance.


Hello, I am scheduled to have my medical at st.luke's extension clinic on the 21st. I registered online ,there's a tab there that says register online for australian visa applicants. I didn't find the forms you mentioned too and I assumed it will be given on the day she'll have the health check.I am not sure though. IF anyone here knows this process,kindly let us know.


----------



## omv2

Did my medical last August at NHSI, just went there without filling up any online. They ask all applicants if had fill up online if not yet.They available medical forms for you to fill up, free of charge  Total Medical cost is P4250


----------



## omv2

Had received a letter from my CO asking for additional documents last Friday without me contacting them.


----------



## iduno

e_wolfe said:


> Could someone who has been through the process to get a medical please advise the correct process.
> My wife received her acknowledgement email today with her HAP-ID.
> I've looked at the websites for both St. Lukes and NHS and have not been able to work out how to comply with the requirements.
> St Lukes website says Forms 26EH/160EH are required. Where do you get these forms from? I have gone to the e-health website and printed the referral letter, but can't find how to access Forms 26EH/160EH
> Alternatively, the NHS website says you need to register NHSI as your preferred provider on the e-health website before you attend. I can't find where to do this.
> I'd really appreciate advice on the correct procedure to follow as I don't want my wife to be turned away when she attends her medical for not meeting some administrative requirement.
> Thank you in advance.


The procedure may have changed since my wife did her medical in February but this is what she did.
Called the medical centre in Manila and made an appointment, she had to give them her HAP ID # before they would make an appointment.
Filled in the forms before she went and completed some sections in front of the Doctor and radiologist.
Sorry cant remember what medical centre she went too.

It looks like you still have to fill in the forms and take them with you, see link below:http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/electronic-health-processing-coverage.pdf


----------



## iduno

iduno said:


> The procedure may have changed since my wife did her medical in February but this is what she did.
> Called the medical centre in Manila and made an appointment, she had to give them her HAP ID # before they would make an appointment.
> Filled in the forms before she went and completed some sections in front of the Doctor and radiologist.
> Sorry cant remember what medical centre she went too.
> 
> It looks like you still have to fill in the forms and take them with you, see link below:http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/electronic-health-processing-coverage.pdf


I think I was wrong about the forms, looks like you have to do online, call the medical centre that you are going to use and ask them what the procedure is.


----------



## gretz57

I went to Health & Diagnostic Clinic in Makati when I had my medical. I called up the the office first before going there and asked for requirement s. She said, bring my pasport and 2 pasport size pictures. With regards to the form,they will provide you as I asked them I do not have the forms. They provided me the forms...here's the address:
Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Nationwide Health Systems AUX Inc . , 2nd Floor Annex, Zeta Building
191 Salcedo Street , Makati City 1299
Metro Manila Telephone: +63 2 759 5022 Fax: +63 2 844 2467

I advice you to call first. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## gretz57

also bring the letter from immigration requiring you to do the medical .


----------



## e_wolfe

Thanks everyone for the information about medicals. Much appreciated.


----------



## samargirl

I will have my medical in makati nextweek, I printed out the letter from embassy ( acknowledgement letter) , referral letter, photocopy of my passport and 2 I.d pics. I think I have all the requirements.


----------



## gretz57

samargirl said:


> I will have my medical in makati nextweek, I printed out the letter from embassy ( acknowledgement letter) , referral letter, photocopy of my passport and 2 I.d pics. I think I have all the requirements.


Samargirl,
Yes, you all have now the complete requirements for medical..Please go there early at 8-9 because they have cut- off time, 2pm ,if I am not mistaken.
i hope this helps.


----------



## samargirl

gretz57 said:


> Samargirl,
> Yes, you all have now the complete requirements for medical..Please go there early at 8-9 because they have cut- off time, 2pm ,if I am not mistaken.
> i hope this helps.


Thanks gretz for the info, it really helps.


----------



## e_wolfe

Just received the following email from St.Lukes about the medical documents that my wife needs to bring. Thanks again to everyone who provided similar advice.

Thank for your inquiry.

There is no need to set for an appointment. St. Luke's Medical Center Extension Clinic (Ermita Branch as well as Global City, Taguig branch) are open from Monday to Friday except holidays on a first come first serve basis. Clinic starts at 7:00am – Ermita and 8:00 am –Global.

The requirements for the Australian Visa medical examinations are as follows:

1. Health Examination List (From the Australian Embassy, or Examination Referral Letter for E-Visa Applicants) indicating your HAP ID/Transaction Reference Number (TRN)/HRI. No need to bring Forms 26EH and 160EH as your medical reports will be forwarded via emedical system.

2. Valid passport. If the passport has been submitted to the Australian Embassy, the following may be used: national ID (SSS, postal ID, voter's ID, driver's license, PRC ID, school ID) and birth certificate. 

3.Two (2) PHOTOCOPIES of passport/ national ID 

4. Two (2) pieces recent passport-sized photos (white or blue background) 

Please visit our website for more information.
St. Luke's Medical Center Extension Clinic
1177 J. Bocobo Street, Ermita, Manila 1000 Philippines
Tel. No. +63 2 5246081
Fax No. +63 2 5260208
website: link removed as I am a not let allowed to post links


----------



## anthea_chaps

Good Day Everyone!

Me and my fiancee are still gathering required documens for a pmv app.With this I needed much some assistance again specifically for the NOIM application.We are seeking the help of an agency here in cebu for our PMV app.

As per our agencies advised the NOIM will be filled out by my fiancee who is in aus and has to be certified by JP.From there he would proceed to request for a certificate from a marriage celebrant about the intended NOIM.
Also our*agency advised that the NOIM signed by my fiancee and JP will have to be sent here in cebu since it will be lodged altogether with the rest of our docs including as well the certificate from the celebrant.....It sounds too complicated for me....

Anyone can enlighten me on this procedure if this is how it should be done c",)


----------



## Gummy bear

He needs to see the marriage celebrant and get the MOIM filled out by the celebrant ,the document does not need to be witnessed by a JP
Yes you need to send to Cebu to be added to your other documentation


----------



## sugarstoned

anthea_chaps said:


> Good Day Everyone! Me and my fiancee are still gathering required documens for a pmv app.With this I needed much some assistance again specifically for the NOIM application.We are seeking the help of an agency here in cebu for our PMV app. As per our agencies advised the NOIM will be filled out by my fiancee who is in aus and has to be certified by JP.From there he would proceed to request for a certificate from a marriage celebrant about the intended NOIM. Also our*agency advised that the NOIM signed by my fiancee and JP will have to be sent here in cebu since it will be lodged altogether with the rest of our docs including as well the certificate from the celebrant.....It sounds too complicated for me.... Anyone can enlighten me on this procedure if this is how it should be done c",)


You get the NOIM from a marriage celebrant and there is no need for it to be certified. What we done with ours is, we set an appointment with a marriage celebrant in Sydney and then set a temporary wedding date. We changed our mind tho and opted to have the wedding in Cebu but we still submitted the NOIM as one of the evidences.


----------



## anthea_chaps

thanks sugarstoned and gummy bear,

just follow up questions...
As i am in the phil and my fiancee is in aus.you think the celebrant will just sign the NOIM without my signature in it?i will as my fiancee to just write down my details


----------



## Gummy bear

anthea_chaps said:


> thanks sugarstoned and gummy bear,
> 
> just follow up questions...
> As i am in the phil and my fiancee is in aus.you think the celebrant will just sign the NOIM without my signature in it?i will as my fiancee to just write down my details


short answer YES


----------



## samargirl

anthea_chaps said:


> thanks sugarstoned and gummy bear,
> 
> just follow up questions...
> As i am in the phil and my fiancee is in aus.you think the celebrant will just sign the NOIM without my signature in it?i will as my fiancee to just write down my details


Yes , my fiance did same thing. The marriage celebrant just ask details from me and that's it.


----------



## anthea_chaps

great thanks everyone!
..my fiancee will be visiting the celebrant soon if not tomorrow c",)


----------



## gretz57

sugarstoned said:


> You get the NOIM from a marriage celebrant and there is no need for it to be certified. What we done with ours is, we set an appointment with a marriage celebrant in Sydney and then set a temporary wedding date. We changed our mind tho and opted to have the wedding in Cebu but we still submitted the NOIM as one of the evidences.


Anthea_chaps,
My question is where do you intend to marry? If in Australia ,your australian fiancee will contact a marriage celebrant there,,usually a JP, the marriage celebrant will ask your birth certificate and CENOMAR or Certificate of Singleness from NSO here in the Philippines. She/he will give the NOIM form to your partner for his signature, your signature and the marriage celebrant signature, after she/he obtained the needed documents from both of you. 
. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## anthea_chaps

hello there gretz57,
we plan to have the wedding in AUS.
well i thought the previous information i got would suffice in terms of having the NOIM form completed as i am here in phil and it will be a long process if thats the case it needs to be signed by me before the celebrant would approved.


----------



## gretz57

anthea_chaps said:


> hello there gretz57,
> we plan to have the wedding in AUS.
> well i thought the previous information i got would suffice in terms of having the NOIM form completed as i am here in phil and it will be a long process if thats the case it needs to be signed by me before the celebrant would approved.


anthe_chaps,
it depends . if the celebrant agrees to sign without your signature being you as the last signatory since you will file it here in the Phils. your fiancee will negotiate it with the celebrant....i don't have the idea if it will prosper.


----------



## anthea_chaps

hello gretz57,

ill leave it to him crossing our fingers about the possibility.
thanks to you!


----------



## gretz57

*PMV in waiting...*



anthea_chaps said:


> hello gretz57,
> 
> ill leave it to him crossing our fingers about the possibility.
> thanks to you!


Good luck,Anthea_chaps!

We both are waiting..I am on my 3 months and 20 days from the time I lodged my application..I feel my documents are already complete after I submitted additional documents last September 25, 2013 as required.

The anxiety of waiting is stressful but I am thankful I come to know this site as I learned many issues here that are related to my application...some may not now,but in due time , these information will be valuable.

We trust God with all our hearts(me and my partner).

God bless.


----------



## toochling

Hi guys,

Do you know how often they update this site? It said as of Sept 30, they are currently processing apps submitted on or before August 16, do you know when will it be updated including application submitted the week after?


----------



## MacKay

sar_g said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the things that shouldn't be taken to OZ from Phils.? Yes of course not dried fish..food,fruits i'm aware of that,i'd watched "Border Security"..what about vitamins,nutritional supplements?are they going to check those?
> any idea guys?


Sar, you can take food as long as it is sealed properly (but not dairy products) and with proper labels. With regards to medicines, those you mentioned are fine but if you have other personal medications it is better to have a prescription from your GP. The best thing to do is to declare everything (food, medicines, etc) and if you are unsure just tick yes. Suggestion: better to pack your food and medicines in one suitcase then put a list on the top of it then when custom officer open it, just show the list. Cheers mate. 
(base on experienced)


----------



## omv2

Hi everyone,
May I know which form I will use for my Tourist visa application. I have ongoing FIANCE visa application. I heard form 48R is not correct for me to use. Appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## toochling

omv2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> May I know which form I will use for my Tourist visa application. I have ongoing FIANCE visa application. I heard form 48R is not correct for me to use. Appreciate your help. Thanks


Hi omv! I think it is tourist application 1419.


----------



## alon

I have a question about CFO.
I wonder what is the attitude of the CFO trainer towards same sex couple. 
We are two women, applied for a partner visa in the Philippines recently.
Everything going well so far with the application, but we wonder how's the CFO will go, as the instructor is a nun and might not acknowledge same sex relationship.

I'd be happy to hear the thoughts of those who attended the CFO.

Thanks


----------



## alon

*CFO attitude towards same sex relationship*

Hi All,

We're in the process of partner visa application. We're two women in relationship, applying for offshore partner visa 309/100.
Everything going very well so far with the application.

We wonder about the CFO.
How is it going?
Trying to expect their attitude towards same sex couple, and if their attitude can affect anything.

We would be happy to get your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## sugarstoned

gretz57 said:


> Anthea_chaps, My question is where do you intend to marry? If in Australia ,your australian fiancee will contact a marriage celebrant there,,usually a JP, the marriage celebrant will ask your birth certificate and CENOMAR or Certificate of Singleness from NSO here in the Philippines. She/he will give the NOIM form to your partner for his signature, your signature and the marriage celebrant signature, after she/he obtained the needed documents from both of you. . I hope this helps.


In our case, the marriage celebrant didnt ask for my CENOMAR or birth certificate. The whole process was very straight forward...we googled 'Sydney marriage celebrants', and set an appointment with our chosen celebrant. Hubby went to the appointment and he filled up some forms and then that was it. He sent the NOIM to me via courier.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Alon - your posts weren't showing up at first, but they should be now. I hope someone here can answer your question. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Johnykitong

*Enquiry*

Hi guys,

Im just new to this forum but observing from time to time. Reading all of your comments gave me alot of ideas. I just want to ask though what would be done next regarding my application? 
I submitted pmv subclass 309 last April 2013. I just heard from my CO last July of this year asking for additional documents. I already sent them the said docs and havent heard from them until now. It is roughly 6 months now from date of application, is it normal? Do i need to send them an email just to check on the status? Or do i still need to wait for some time? Thanks so much and i will highly appreciate your advices.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Johny - welcome to the boards!  I've deleted your other two posts, which were exact duplicates of this one. I left your post in this thread because this is a very busy thread with lots of people responding who will have experience with the embassy you need information on, so it's the best place for you to get help. Thanks!


----------



## Johnykitong

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Johny - welcome to the boards!  I've deleted your other two posts, which were exact duplicates of this one. I left your post in this thread because this is a very busy thread with lots of people responding who will have experience with the embassy you need information on, so it's the best place for you to get help. Thanks!


Thanks CollegeGirl. Hoping for the responses.


----------



## godsgift

Johnykitong said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im just new to this forum but observing from time to time. Reading all of your comments gave me alot of ideas. I just want to ask though what would be done next regarding my application?
> I submitted pmv subclass 309 last April 2013. I just heard from my CO last July of this year asking for additional documents. I already sent them the said docs and havent heard from them until now. It is roughly 6 months now from date of application, is it normal? Do i need to send them an email just to check on the status? Or do i still need to wait for some time? Thanks so much and i will highly appreciate your advices.


Hello jhonnykitong
You can email your CO. I lodge my PMV application last june 10 this year and two weeks ago my fiance email her and after two days she call me and told me that my application is on the final stage and she will grant it this month! When you email your CO put her /his name and your case number, dont hessitate to follow up on the status of your application. Good luck and god bless all of us in this forum!! Im hoping that you will have your grant soon!

Godsgift


----------



## gretz57

*Status Inquiry*



godsgift said:


> Hello jhonnykitong
> You can email your CO. I lodge my PMV application last june 10 this year and two weeks ago my fiance email her and after two days she call me and told me that my application is on the final stage and she will grant it this month! When you email your CO put her /his name and your case number, dont hessitate to follow up on the status of your application. Good luck and god bless all of us in this forum!! Im hoping that you will have your grant soon!
> 
> Godsgift


Hi Godsgift,
I am inspired by the progress your pmv application to date.I lodged my pmv application too last June 19 and my partner is telling me that after this month of October when we do not receive the decision yet, he will write to my CO to inquire. At the moment, my partner and I are preparing for our wedding by February 15 and he wants me to be with him to help him with other details. So, with your comment about John's inquiry , I readily send message to my partner to give him the go signal.

Thank you so much.


----------



## godsgift

gretz57 said:


> Hi Godsgift,
> I am inspired by the progress your pmv application to date.I lodged my pmv application too last June 19 and my partner is telling me that after this month of October when we do not receive the decision yet, he will write to my CO to inquire. At the moment, my partner and I are preparing for our wedding by February 15 and he wants me to be with him to help him with other details. So, with your comment about John's inquiry , I readily send message to my partner to give him the go signal.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hello gretz57, Im sure after your fiance email your CO, you will know the status of your application just dont forget to put the name of your CO and your case number ( file # ) on the email. Supposed to be i will apply for tourist visa while waiting for the pmv grant to help my fiance with the wedding preparation in perth, our wedding is also feb. Feb 8, 2014, but we had changed of plan because my CO called me and she said that she will grant the PMV application this month. Good luck to you. Im hoping that soon we will have our pmv grant! God bless you gretz57.


----------



## jhoy0320

godsgift said:


> Hello jhonnykitong You can email your CO. I lodge my PMV application last june 10 this year and two weeks ago my fiance email her and after two days she call me and told me that my application is on the final stage and she will grant it this month! When you email your CO put her /his name and your case number, dont hessitate to follow up on the status of your application. Good luck and god bless all of us in this forum!! Im hoping that you will have your grant soon! Godsgift


 godsgift>>> its good to know that your application seems to progress fast It gives me hope about my pmv application as well..goodluck on our application.hope will hear goodnews soon but till then will just have to keep praying while waiting..godbless us all.


----------



## Johnykitong

godsgift said:


> Hello jhonnykitong
> You can email your CO. I lodge my PMV application last june 10 this year and two weeks ago my fiance email her and after two days she call me and told me that my application is on the final stage and she will grant it this month! When you email your CO put her /his name and your case number, dont hessitate to follow up on the status of your application. Good luck and god bless all of us in this forum!! Im hoping that you will have your grant soon!
> 
> Godsgift


Hi Godsgift,

Thanks for the idea. Ill let my partner know about this and have her email our CO about it. Because I was thinking that I dont want to be a pain to continually ask about the visa. Thanks for this. Congratulations btw regarding your visa. I hope we all get positive results. Godbless!


----------



## Teedo

I will be sending another email to ask for an update this sunday too. My last email had no reply and I couldn't get through to call them after trying for 30 minutes....I think we have the worst of luck. Which email address are you guys using? or are you using this site http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/philippines/


----------



## dunan

Teedo...we applied around the same time n had a few hassles not of our making...we finally got approval 309/100 after 9 months....you must be at that time frame.....did embassy tell you whats going on?


----------



## Teedo

dunan said:


> Teedo...we applied around the same time n had a few hassles not of our making...we finally got approval 309/100 after 9 months....you must be at that time frame.....did embassy tell you whats going on?


The embassy won't reply to my email and I can't call them because it just rings out after being on hold for 5 minutes. It has to be soon....I wanted to ask them if it would be within the next month because I'm flying to cebu next month and it would be good if my fiancee could fly back with me.


----------



## omv2

toochling said:


> Hi omv! I think it is tourist application 1419.


Thank you Toochling. But iam not sure yet if that's the right form for me to use


----------



## gretz57

*email to your CO*



Teedo said:


> I will be sending another email to ask for an update this sunday too. My last email had no reply and I couldn't get through to call them after trying for 30 minutes....I think we have the worst of luck. Which email address are you guys using? or are you using this site Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Philippines


Hi Teedo,

Please refer to the first letter you received from the embassy.It is the acknowledgment letter. At the bottom of the letter is the email address whenever you write to them. It suggests that whenever you write, write to your CO and always indicate your file number.

I hope this helps.


----------



## samargirl

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to know if a CO will contact me on my mobile number or through email? Because here in my place I don't have connection on my phone ( no signal) so I can't receive any messages or calls. What should I need to do? But anyway i put my landline number on my application, I think my CO soon will just reach me by telephone number of he/she can't reach me on my mobile number. Just bit worried about it, because I'm thinking it will cause delays on my application.


----------



## dunan

Teedo said:


> The embassy won't reply to my email and I can't call them because it just rings out after being on hold for 5 minutes. It has to be soon....I wanted to ask them if it would be within the next month because I'm flying to cebu next month and it would be good if my fiancee could fly back with me.


Ok I don't understand the fly to Cebu bit.....are you now in Ph. somewhere? Did you have many requests for additional docs?...usually there is a phone number that CO has left on your previous email correspondence, down the bottom...im not sure the exact day n times she is available to take calls...Aussieboy I think knows the best time that calls are accepted or say goodbye to your load..

Also make sure if you do email the embassy use the email address with your application number on it. It is usually the one with your acknowledgement letter or further doc request code.....Best thing to do is just reforward that original email with anything new you want answered...


----------



## dunan

Samar....mostly by email....the CO will really only call you if its important n you can always advice them that signal is bad where you are, n request email contact.


----------



## Teedo

dunan said:


> Ok I don't understand the fly to Cebu bit.....are you now in Ph. somewhere? Did you have many requests for additional docs?...usually there is a phone number that CO has left on your previous email correspondence, down the bottom...im not sure the exact day n times she is available to take calls...Aussieboy I think knows the best time that calls are accepted or say goodbye to your load..
> 
> Also make sure if you do email the embassy use the email address with your application number on it. It is usually the one with your acknowledgement letter or further doc request code.....Best thing to do is just reforward that original email with anything new you want answered...


I should have said that i'm flying to cebu for 2 weeks and it would be good if my fiancee could fly back to perth with me afterwards 
We haven't needed any additional docs apart from the CENOMAR being sent directly from NSO.

I have emailed them 3 times so far, the first 2 times I used the form on the immigration website and they (not our case officer) replied after 2 days and gave us the information we needed. The 3rd time is when I asked for an update since it's been over 9 months and I used the email address given in the original email with our case officers name and application number, but they did not reply (it's been 2 weeks) and I know the embassy received it as I got an automatic email reply saying that they received it. I have just sent another one and will see what happens....
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## omv2

Good week end to everyone,
I hope somebody here can give me reply. I'm going to file my application for Tourist visa next week. And I'm wondering if I need to apply online for my NSO cert or original copy is enough to submit with my application. Thanks and appreciate all your info.


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi Omv2
You need to get copies of all documents sent straight from the NSO directly to the Australian Embassy. You can do it online via the NSO, and can be paid for from Australia by credit card. There is provision in the online application to have the NSO send the certificates directly to the Australian Embassy for you. Helped a friend do it last year for his partners PMV. Very easy!
They Australian Embassy will NOT accept any certificates you submit yourself, either originals or certified copies.


----------



## superfly

@gretz57 - hi thanks for the link. I left a note that I wanted to know if I've been assigned with a CO and to let their office know that I'm back in MLA.

this is immi's reply: 
_Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa
applications is 9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the
application was lodged on 26 June 2013, as such this application is well
within our service standards.

The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by
your case officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including
undergoing to customary document checks/verification. Your case officer
will contact you should further information/document(s) be required or
should a final decision be reached on your application._

@ Idunno: I will make you my "timeline reference" and hopefully my CO will call me when s/he will tell me the good news. hihihi =)

just wondering why they won't divulge my CO's name. I'm not going to bombard my co with emails, just really want to know h/er name. i know it sounds weird but i'm just experiencing the "unfair-stateofmind" or "worrying-stateofmid"


----------



## omv2

*thanks assuesteves*



aussiesteve said:


> Hi Omv2
> You need to get copies of all documents sent straight from the NSO directly to the Australian Embassy. You can do it online via the NSO, and can be paid for from Australia by credit card. There is provision in the online application to have the NSO send the certificates directly to the Australian Embassy for you. Helped a friend do it last year for his partners PMV. Very easy!
> They Australian Embassy will NOT accept any certificates you submit yourself, either originals or certified copies.


Thank you Aussiesteves, 
Cheers


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> @gretz57 - hi thanks for the link. I left a note that I wanted to know if I've been assigned with a CO and to let their office know that I'm back in MLA. this is immi's reply: Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa applications is 9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the application was lodged on 26 June 2013, as such this application is well within our service standards. The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by your case officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including undergoing to customary document checks/verification. Your case officer will contact you should further information/document(s) be required or should a final decision be reached on your application. @ Idunno: I will make you my "timeline reference" and hopefully my CO will call me when s/he will tell me the good news. hihihi =) just wondering why they won't divulge my CO's name. I'm not going to bombard my co with emails, just really want to know h/er name. i know it sounds weird but i'm just experiencing the "unfair-stateofmind" or "worrying-stateofmid"


 hi superfly I got the same reply from embassy when I first enquire about the status of my application last week.so I feel the same way it gives me anxiety not knowing the who our Co is..i hope it's all good with our application though...godbless.


----------



## sugarstoned

jhoy0320 said:


> hi superfly I got the same reply from embassy when I first enquire about the status of my application last week.so I feel the same way it gives me anxiety not knowing the who our Co is..i hope it's all good with our application though...godbless.


Hi there,

I never received an email from Immi informing me if I have a CO already. I only learned of my CO's name when the grant letter arrived in the mail. In my case, I kept myself busy so I won't think too much of my visa application. So it was a very good surprise when my visa was approved. Hang in there and always keep the faith!

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## Johnykitong

sugarstoned said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I never received an email from Immi informing me if I have a CO already. I only learned of my CO's name when the grant letter arrived in the mail. In my case, I kept myself busy so I won't think too much of my visa application. So it was a very good surprise when my visa was approved. Hang in there and always keep the faith!
> 
> Sugar-Stoned


Hi sugar-stoned,

Congratulations on the grant if your visa. Just wondering how long it took for your visa application?is it subclass 309/100? Thankyou. I just want to have an idea on how long it takes for them to process it these days.


----------



## dunan

superfly said:


> @gretz57 - hi thanks for the link. I left a note that I wanted to know if I've been assigned with a CO and to let their office know that I'm back in MLA.
> 
> this is immi's reply:
> _Please note that the average processing time for Partner visa
> applications is 9 months from the date of lodgement. I note that the
> application was lodged on 26 June 2013, as such this application is well
> within our service standards.
> 
> The application is currently progressing and is being assessed by
> your case officer against all relevant legislative criteria, including
> undergoing to customary document checks/verification. Your case officer
> will contact you should further information/document(s) be required or
> should a final decision be reached on your application._
> 
> @ Idunno: I will make you my "timeline reference" and hopefully my CO will call me when s/he will tell me the good news. hihihi =)
> 
> just wondering why they won't divulge my CO's name. I'm not going to bombard my co with emails, just really want to know h/er name. i know it sounds weird but i'm just experiencing the "unfair-stateofmind" or "worrying-stateofmid"[/QUO
> 
> Hi Superfly...this is why I think this thread needs closing.....things have changed a lot since those that cruised thru their visas n what is happening today...what they went thru is almost totally irrelevant today....
> 
> We got the same automated reply....the embassy tells you its around 12 months or whatever...so if you r under that time period do not expect a reply that is consistant.....2013 now lol.....different ballgame..


----------



## eserethj14

Hello Everyone! I just want to know anybody was granted a visa this month of October and what month did you applied or lodged your visa? I lodged mine last July 18 and my CO emailed me to comply needed documents and I sent it right away. Hopefully she will email me back for interview. Do all applicants have to be interviewed? Thanks


----------



## dunan

NO...not any interviews I know of....American visa applicants must have an interview in Manila.....we r so lucky really...


----------



## samargirl

Guys can I ask if how long will it take to finish the medical at nationwide health systems at makati? Base on your experience . Pls
I am so stress now, I just come here in makati for my medical and I was surprised it's holiday.


----------



## dunan

Its a Moslem holiday......did mine in Cebu so no idea....hope all were safe after that earthquake this morning.....


----------



## sugarstoned

Johnykitong said:


> Hi sugar-stoned, Congratulations on the grant if your visa. Just wondering how long it took for your visa application?is it subclass 309/100? Thankyou. I just want to have an idea on how long it takes for them to process it these days.


Hi Johnykitong,

Thank you! My subclass 309 visa took 5 months but that was last year. I lodged on March 08 and got approved August 13. You can check immi site for the current processing times. God bless.

Sugar-Stoned

Ps, Hope everyone in Bohol/Cebu are safe from the earthquake this morning.


----------



## omv2

samargirl said:


> Guys can I ask if how long will it take to finish the medical at nationwide health systems at makati? Base on your experience . Pls
> I am so stress now, I just come here in makati for my medical and I was surprised it's holiday.


Hi, it takes me 3 hours to finished the medical process.


----------



## samargirl

omv2 said:


> Hi, it takes me 3 hours to finished the medical process.


Thanks omv, I hope I can finish it for 3 hours or less. I have my flight at 11:55 am tomorrow. Need to be at the airport at 10:30.


----------



## omv2

samargirl said:


> Thanks omv, I hope I can finish it for 3 hours or less. I have my flight at 11:55 am tomorrow. Need to be at the airport at 10:30.


Can be done in an hour if your the first patient and IF the physician for Physical Test is IN already.
 goodluck


----------



## sugarstoned

samargirl said:


> Thanks omv, I hope I can finish it for 3 hours or less. I have my flight at 11:55 am tomorrow. Need to be at the airport at 10:30.


That's a bit risky, samargirl. Good luck tho!


----------



## samargirl

sugarstoned said:


> That's a bit risky, samargirl. Good luck tho!


You're right sugarstoned, but anyway thanks. Praying and hoping that I can make it tomorrow.


----------



## Johnykitong

sugarstoned said:


> Hi Johnykitong,
> 
> Thank you! My subclass 309 visa took 5 months but that was last year. I lodged on March 08 and got approved August 13. You can check immi site for the current processing times. God bless.
> 
> Sugar-Stoned
> 
> Ps, Hope everyone in Bohol/Cebu are safe from the earthquake this morning.


Thanks for that Sugar-Stoned. Thats kinda quick. I lodged my 309 April of this year. I'm still waiting though. Hoping for a positive result soon.

I pray for those who are affected by the quake. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## gretz57

*Medical Exam*



samargirl said:


> Guys can I ask if how long will it take to finish the medical at nationwide health systems at makati? Base on your experience . Pls
> I am so stress now, I just come here in makati for my medical and I was surprised it's holiday.


Hi !
It is only 4 hours in maximum(to include queuing),minimum of 2 hours..Don't worry, you won't stay there for long.


----------



## jhoy0320

gretz57 said:


> Hi ! It is only 4 hours in maximum(to include queuing),minimum of 2 hours..Don't worry, you won't stay there for long.


 hi Samargirl i agree with gretz57 it only took me 3 hours for my medical in Ermita st Luke's..goodluck..and keepsafe everyone and always pray..


----------



## superfly

@dunan:
Did you notice that some applicants got granted as early as 3months? These were the lucky March-April 2013 applicants. I noticed this when I got my second tourist visa. Heaps of people were granted on 1st week of July. I dunno if it has something to do with the "end of financial year" but they are really lucky. I have to say I'm also lucky to be granted with multiple entries. I'm just wondering what could have been your case, I noticed you applied Dec 2012? it's more than 9 months. What did you c.o. tell you? do speak with h/er on you mobile or email? 

If i will based it on immi's email I have to wait for 9 months now, not the typical 5-6 months waiting period I have observed here. Oh well, hopefully we all get lucky like others... 9 months is just too much for me.. I can't afford to fly back and forth to Syndey cause it's really not cheap at all knowing i have to pay airport tax, travel tax, cab (90% of drivers ask more than the metered fare). Plus I'm saving for the wedding.

BTW, just want to ask or even the blokes from Sydney can suggest. hihihi
Any recommendations where to get cheap wedding dress? I tried Double Bay and my goodness... everything is above $1,500
I wanted to have my dress made here but designers are jacking up the price... so if I bring the dress in Sydney and my wedding will be on July 2014. i'm positive that i need alteration so that's another $200+. So a dress here in MLA is about $600ish up for a simple gown. Then I have to pay extra luggage cause it maybe more than 7Kgs if try to hand carry it. 
I need suggestions pleaseeeeee! Thank youuuu! or you may PM me if its not too much to ask. hihihi


----------



## samargirl

Thanks a lot joy and gretz. I will have a good sleep now, less worries after reading your replies.


----------



## lady.j

samargirl said:


> Guys can I ask if how long will it take to finish the medical at nationwide health systems at makati? Base on your experience . Pls
> I am so stress now, I just come here in makati for my medical and I was surprised it's holiday.


Hi.. My son & i had our medicals at NHSI last Saturday morning Oct 12 before my flight to Oz that afternoon (got Tourist Visa Grant notice Oct 8, and SC 309/100 Ack letter Oct 11, thank God everything is so timing for me) less than two hours for both of us. If you like to download & fill up the forms already, you may do so, less waiting time. Most important is be there before 8am and you'll be at the airport by 10am. Goodluck girl!

P.S. Print off the attachement with Hap I'D. No need for referral letter. Bring 4 passport photos and medical fee of P4250.


----------



## sugarstoned

superfly said:


> @dunan: Did you notice that some applicants got granted as early as 3months? These were the lucky March-April 2013 applicants. I noticed this when I got my second tourist visa. Heaps of people were granted on 1st week of July. I dunno if it has something to do with the "end of financial year" but they are really lucky. I have to say I'm also lucky to be granted with multiple entries. I'm just wondering what could have been your case, I noticed you applied Dec 2012? it's more than 9 months. What did you c.o. tell you? do speak with h/er on you mobile or email? If i will based it on immi's email I have to wait for 9 months now, not the typical 5-6 months waiting period I have observed here. Oh well, hopefully we all get lucky like others... 9 months is just too much for me.. I can't afford to fly back and forth to Syndey cause it's really not cheap at all knowing i have to pay airport tax, travel tax, cab (90% of drivers ask more than the metered fare). Plus I'm saving for the wedding. BTW, just want to ask or even the blokes from Sydney can suggest. hihihi Any recommendations where to get cheap wedding dress? I tried Double Bay and my goodness... everything is above $1,500 I wanted to have my dress made here but designers are jacking up the price... so if I bring the dress in Sydney and my wedding will be on July 2014. i'm positive that i need alteration so that's another $200+. So a dress here in MLA is about $600ish up for a simple gown. Then I have to pay extra luggage cause it maybe more than 7Kgs if try to hand carry it.  I need suggestions pleaseeeeee! Thank youuuu! or you may PM me if its not too much to ask. hihihi


I am in Sydney but I often buy my clothes online (Uk-based). Everything here is just too expensive!! What about you get the wedding drees in the Phils and then have it shipped to Aus? Just a thought, good luck!


----------



## aussiesteve

If you are looking for good value dresses try eBay. I got both my daughters formal dresses made to measure by the same company ( 2 years apart) They just sent photos of what they wanted along with all their measurements.
Took about 8 weeks cost $140 including shipping. They were very happy with the result, and for teenage girls that's amazing! Send me a PM and I will send you the companies details.


----------



## ikihajimaru

superfly.. 

if you hand carry it, you will have a problem, why not buy a big sturdy bag alone for the wedding dress, along with your other baggage. samsonite bags are just 200 aud in thw phil. so 600+200, plus add some extra baggage allowance on your flight... hope it helps..


----------



## gretz57

*wedding dress*



superfly said:


> @dunan:
> Did you notice that some applicants got granted as early as 3months? These were the lucky March-April 2013 applicants. I noticed this when I got my second tourist visa. Heaps of people were granted on 1st week of July. I dunno if it has something to do with the "end of financial year" but they are really lucky. I have to say I'm also lucky to be granted with multiple entries. I'm just wondering what could have been your case, I noticed you applied Dec 2012? it's more than 9 months. What did you c.o. tell you? do speak with h/er on you mobile or email?
> 
> If i will based it on immi's email I have to wait for 9 months now, not the typical 5-6 months waiting period I have observed here. Oh well, hopefully we all get lucky like others... 9 months is just too much for me.. I can't afford to fly back and forth to Syndey cause it's really not cheap at all knowing i have to pay airport tax, travel tax, cab (90% of drivers ask more than the metered fare). Plus I'm saving for the wedding.
> 
> BTW, just want to ask or even the blokes from Sydney can suggest. hihihi
> Any recommendations where to get cheap wedding dress? I tried Double Bay and my goodness... everything is above $1,500
> I wanted to have my dress made here but designers are jacking up the price... so if I bring the dress in Sydney and my wedding will be on July 2014. i'm positive that i need alteration so that's another $200+. So a dress here in MLA is about $600ish up for a simple gown. Then I have to pay extra luggage cause it maybe more than 7Kgs if try to hand carry it.
> I need suggestions pleaseeeeee! Thank youuuu! or you may PM me if its not too much to ask. hihihi


Hi Superfly!
Believe me or not, I bought a signature wedding gown from one among the boutiques located at the 2nd floor of SM North Edsa. It costs originally Php3,999.00. It is a long gown but I have to alter it for the design that I liked and the size. Since it will be a garden wedding for us, I decided a knee length up front but full length at the back side. I only added One thousand pesos for the additional accessories that was added on the gown. So, total cost for me is only Php5,000.00. This is for my wedding gown only. Ours is a civil ceremony by a marriage celebrant in NSW.

It would be a good idea for you to go there. Please send me a private message should you want to go there and I will give you the detail. I do not get commission from this(hahaha!) I just want to help. There are ready to wear gowns there and alterations is free.
I hope this helps.


----------



## ikihajimaru

have to agree with gretz.. or if u have got plenty of time and knows divisoria.. even better.. very cheap.. compared to sm.. and far better..


----------



## toochling

For PMV 300 -- Anyone here who lodged their application August 16 onwards aside from myself and forum member "plaz"? Been checking their website and they changed "As of Sept 30", processing or allocating apps sent on or before August 16, and days after that, I checked the site again and they changed it to "As of October 10" processing or allocating apps sent on or before August 16, how did that happen?? Our application was lodged August 21, just days after applications being processed now!!! I just can't wait (( Christmas is just around the corner!!


----------



## aussiesteve

Well Toochling looks like they have been doing nothing for a few weeks! Seems typical for that place.Talking with friends the current average wait time is 5 to 7 months (after they receive all the required paperwork ) for a straight forward PMV.
With a bit of luck you might be able to come home together after Xmas.
Good luckl


----------



## gretz57

*timeline*



aussiesteve said:


> Well Toochling looks like they have been doing nothing for a few weeks! Seems typical for that place.Talking with friends the current average wait time is 5 to 7 months (after they receive all the required paperwork ) for a straight forward PMV.
> With a bit of luck you might be able to come home together after Xmas.
> Good luckl


My PMV application was lodged in June 19(date the immigration acknowledged to have received by them). My partner wrote to my CO last Saturday to inform her about how much he needs me for assisting him in our wedding preparation this coming February 15, 2014(in God's grace). My CO however wrote back to him yesterday(Thursday) and informed him that my application is actively assessed and it takes 9 months to process. She said we are on the timeline. I noticed that applicants from US have 5-6 months waiting period ,but what about in the Phils. , where I am now? By the way, I am a Filipino, my partner is a true-blue Aussie, we lived-in together for a year in Australia but i have to come home to apply for an offshore visa and I was here last January 12, 2013. Although my partner visited me last April -May 2013 , we know just like almost all applicants here the pain from separation. I always believe that if this is God's plan for us, we will be together soon. We pray every night after we talk on skype. That is our secret of staying together -love for each other,faith in God and stay happy with a SMILE.God loves us all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

gretz57 said:


> My PMV application was lodged in June 19(date the immigration acknowledged to have received by them). My partner wrote to my CO last Saturday to inform her about how much he needs me for assisting him in our wedding preparation this coming February 15, 2014(in God's grace). My CO however wrote back to him yesterday(Thursday) and informed him that my application is actively assessed and it takes 9 months to process. She said we are on the timeline. I noticed that applicants from US have 5-6 months waiting period ,but what about in the Phils. , where I am now? By the way, I am a Filipino, my partner is a true-blue Aussie, we lived-in together for a year in Australia but i have to come home to apply for an offshore visa and I was here last January 12, 2013. Although my partner visited me last April -May 2013 , we know just like almost all applicants here the pain from separation. I always believe that if this is God's plan for us, we will be together soon. We pray every night after we talk on skype. That is our secret of staying together -love for each other,faith in God and stay happy with a SMILE.God loves us all.


Processing times everywhere are going up exponentially. For the last year, the Philippines had the quickest processing time of any other country, faster than the US - we were seeing people on this Philippines thread get granted in as few as three or four months earlier this year. Now it looks like processing times have gone up for you guys - as it has for us in the US. Many of the US applicants have been waiting 6 or 7 months at this point and are still waiting (me included)... In fact, we went a whole month and saw no partner visa grants whatsoever for US applicants on this board, while grants were still happening everywhere else... it was crazy. They seem to have started again now, though, thankfully!

I wouldn't necessarily assume you're going to end up waiting 9 months, but if you plan for that, you can be pleasantly surprised if it happens faster.


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi Gretz 57
9 months more seems a bit excessive, that would make it 13 months to process, which is more than there 12 month time frame.
If you read some of the other post you will find that people from the USA have a long wait as well. It seems to be the same for most places.
Don't panic too much it will happen in due course, it did for me and my wife from the Philippines, took about 18 months because of health questions. We have just celebrated our 24 the wedding anniversary so it was worth the wait


----------



## toochling

gretz57 said:


> My PMV application was lodged in June 19(date the immigration acknowledged to have received by them). My partner wrote to my CO last Saturday to inform her about how much he needs me for assisting him in our wedding preparation this coming February 15, 2014(in God's grace). My CO however wrote back to him yesterday(Thursday) and informed him that my application is actively assessed and it takes 9 months to process. She said we are on the timeline. I noticed that applicants from US have 5-6 months waiting period ,but what about in the Phils. , where I am now? By the way, I am a Filipino, my partner is a true-blue Aussie, we lived-in together for a year in Australia but i have to come home to apply for an offshore visa and I was here last January 12, 2013. Although my partner visited me last April -May 2013 , we know just like almost all applicants here the pain from separation. I always believe that if this is God's plan for us, we will be together soon. We pray every night after we talk on skype. That is our secret of staying together -love for each other,faith in God and stay happy with a SMILE.God loves us all.


This is what I received from the immigration yesterday as I emailed them last week regarding our application, I kept on checking the website and I am not sure if they've been updating it as you can see it is still on August 16 applictions for 2 months already, hehe

"Our records indicate that your application is currently being assessed.
While the average processing time of Partner Visa applications is 6-9
months, this is indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer
or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of
factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.

Should your case officer require any further information, they will contact
you directly as soon as possible."

So I guess our application is under assessment already right?

No assigned CO just as yet, but still having our hopes up that we will be granted on or before December. (Gave them a massive file, hope that'll do, lol)

I will be coming home to visit my partner this November, took a 2 week annual leave at work, can't wait to go home!


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi guys! I lodge my Offshore Partner Visa and Visitors Visa yesterday. I would like to know if how long does a Visitors Visa take if you're applying for a 12 month and do they really grand a 12 month stay? Thank you!


----------



## samargirl

MarieBaird said:


> Hi guys! I lodge my Offshore Partner Visa and Visitors Visa yesterday. I would like to know if how long does a Visitors Visa take if you're applying for a 12 month and do they really grand a 12 month stay? Thank you!


Hi MarieBaird as what I know a visitor visa only take a week, and yes they grant a 12 month if I'm not mistaken its a multiple visa entry. If they are satisfied on the requirements you submitted it's not impossible they grant your visitor visa quick. Hope this help


----------



## dunan

COOL. ...so r you a lady from the province or someone from a rich family here in Phil......?????? money speaks much more than anything here.....


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi MarieBaird if you are lucky enough to get a visitors visa granted to you they are usually issued for a stay of 3 months at a time. If you are really lucky you may get a multiple entry visa valid for a period of 12 months, but each stay is only for 3 months. This means you have to leave Australia and come back again.Going to New Zealand for a short break is a common thing for people on a multiple entry visa as when you return the 3 months start again


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi there!

I'm from Philippines. I have lodged my offshore partner visa last oct 23 at via center makati. I received an email the following day saying that they have received my application already and requesting for NSO Documents. I dont know what documents they were asking for but i sent them my birth certificate and marriage certificate. Then the lady i met at CFO (married to australian) said that i need to submit our cenomar (certificate of no marriage). She also told me that she got her husband's certificate of no marriage from NSO which is new to me because i know her husband is Australian. That's why i got confused if i really need to submit both our certificate of singleness/ no marriage and if i can get a copy of my husband's at NSO office here. also where am i going to submit or send my husbands certificate of single status? thanks!


----------



## godsgift

MarieBaird said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm from Philippines. I have lodged my offshore partner visa last oct 23 at via center makati. I received an email the following day saying that they have received my application already and requesting for NSO Documents. I dont know what documents they were asking for but i sent them my birth certificate and marriage certificate. Then the lady i met at CFO (married to australian) said that i need to submit our cenomar (certificate of no marriage). She also told me that she got her husband's certificate of no marriage from NSO which is new to me because i know her husband is Australian. That's why i got confused if i really need to submit both our certificate of singleness/ no marriage and if i can get a copy of my husband's at NSO office here. also where am i going to submit or send my husbands certificate of single status? thanks!


Hello MarieBaird, you need to get the nso document that your CO is askingfrom you direct to the nso site. You will pay at the bank and the nso will directly send it to australian embassy in makati. But i doubt that you can get your husband certificate of singleness at nso because he is not filipino. Nso document is for filipino citizen only. ( someone ple correct meif im wrong) You are familiar to me im sure we are both in one fb page about filipina living in australia. Pm me if you have time. Good luck and god bless you marie.

Godsgift


----------



## iduno

MarieBaird said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm from Philippines. I have lodged my offshore partner visa last oct 23 at via center makati. I received an email the following day saying that they have received my application already and requesting for NSO Documents. I dont know what documents they were asking for but i sent them my birth certificate and marriage certificate. Then the lady i met at CFO (married to australian) said that i need to submit our cenomar (certificate of no marriage). She also told me that she got her husband's certificate of no marriage from NSO which is new to me because i know her husband is Australian. That's why i got confused if i really need to submit both our certificate of singleness/ no marriage and if i can get a copy of my husband's at NSO office here. also where am i going to submit or send my husbands certificate of single status? thanks!


Singleness certificate for your husband is from the state in Australia that he lives in.
I had to submit a singleness certificate and a Cenomar when my wife applied for a 309 visa.


----------



## gretz57

*NSO Documents*



MarieBaird said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm from Philippines. I have lodged my offshore partner visa last oct 23 at via center makati. I received an email the following day saying that they have received my application already and requesting for NSO Documents. I dont know what documents they were asking for but i sent them my birth certificate and marriage certificate. Then the lady i met at CFO (married to australian) said that i need to submit our cenomar (certificate of no marriage). She also told me that she got her husband's certificate of no marriage from NSO which is new to me because i know her husband is Australian. That's why i got confused if i really need to submit both our certificate of singleness/ no marriage and if i can get a copy of my husband's at NSO office here. also where am i going to submit or send my husbands certificate of single status? thanks!


Hi MarieBaird,

Godsgift is right when she said you need to get the NSO documents(your birth certificate and Cenomar or Certificate of Singleness thru online. In your acknowledgment letter, the website for NSO is indicated. The one that you have submitted to the immirgration has no bearing at all. Do it as instructed. About your partner, his certificate of singleness is from Australia or Divorced decree from Australia if he had been married. Iduno is right too.


----------



## gretz57

to Mariebaird,
However, if your husband(Australian) had been married to a Fipina in his previous relationship and got married here in the Philippines. Yes, you should ask his CENOMAR from NSO.The idea is for the immigration to know how many marriages are recorded while living in the Phils with his Filipina spouse(s).
I hope this helps.


----------



## daya83

Hi! When applying for a spouse visa, did you guys have to provide an Advisory on Marriage as well?


----------



## gretz57

*Advisory on Marriages*



daya83 said:


> Hi! When applying for a spouse visa, did you guys have to provide an Advisory on Marriage as well?


Hi daya83,

Yes, on a PMV visa, you have to request a CENOMAR or Advisory on Marriages from NSO helpline. It is a must. Also, send your birth certificate from NSO or better request the two simultaneously and inform NSO it is for Australian visa consideration and NSO will send your request direct to Australian Embassy. NSO will give you direction on how you pay your requested documents.
I hope this helps you


----------



## sexycola

Good Day Everyone!

before I registered myself to this site just now, I been reading lots of experiences about getting PMV. Which I'm now on the process as well. Somewhat this forum made me feel better for knowing I'm not the only one experiencing this so called " waiting game". I lodged my application for PMV June 28, 2013 here in Manila, and got all the necessary docs. needed. Complete as far as we know. I got an acknowledgment letter from au. immigration July 6, 2013, had my Medical together with my daughter (as she's my dependent) July 8, 2013. Assigned with a CO Sept. 9, 2013. I was requested to submit a NSO birth. Cert. of my Daughter and my CENOMAR (which I both submitted on the day of my lodgement). Just to make sure I just followed their request thru NSO online to be deliver directly to their office and just sent the trasmittal receipt from NSO. My Fiance made a follow-up last oct. 21, 2013 as he will be coming here again this December. So if in case they need necessary docs. we can start gathering them so we can pass it on time. He got a response from them "Your email has been referred to the relvant case officer. Please note that
the application is currently undergoing active assessment and there is no indication of any outstanding requirement needed at this stage in the assessment.

Should there be a need for further information, the case officer will be in touch directly.". 
As much as we wanted to know if we can possibly get our visa granted early as we put on our NOIM dated Dec. 14, 2013 if they will take consideration on that. So we can have finalization of our wedding as early as now. 

I'm a bit confused about 6-9months on the granting of visa when the counting will start? is it the day when you lodge your application or the date when they acknowledge your lodgement. or the first month of counting is the day when you were allocated with a case officer? We are really hoping and praying that they grant our visa by Dec. this year. Do anyone here got the same experience that they dated their NOIM during the processing period and got their visa granted ahead of time of their wedding date? 

Thanks heaps and God bless everyone!


----------



## sexycola

samargirl said:


> A visa 300 hopefully will be granted. I'm still waiting for the Acknowledgement letter, its been 9 days today since we lodged my application. Do I need to email the embassy now to ask if they have received my application yet?


I lodged my application June 28, 2013, Manila. got an acknowledgment letter from them July. 8, 2013. It will normally takes 7 working days from the date application received. As for my own experienced I lodged my application friday. As for my knowledge saturday is consider as working day for them too. so exatcly 7 days i received acknowledgment letter from them thru email. So just be patient surely they will message you soon!  Good bless and Goodluck to us!


----------



## sexycola

gretz57 said:


> My PMV application was lodged in June 19(date the immigration acknowledged to have received by them). My partner wrote to my CO last Saturday to inform her about how much he needs me for assisting him in our wedding preparation this coming February 15, 2014(in God's grace). My CO however wrote back to him yesterday(Thursday) and informed him that my application is actively assessed and it takes 9 months to process. She said we are on the timeline. I noticed that applicants from US have 5-6 months waiting period ,but what about in the Phils. , where I am now? By the way, I am a Filipino, my partner is a true-blue Aussie, we lived-in together for a year in Australia but i have to come home to apply for an offshore visa and I was here last January 12, 2013. Although my partner visited me last April -May 2013 , we know just like almost all applicants here the pain from separation. I always believe that if this is God's plan for us, we will be together soon. We pray every night after we talk on skype. That is our secret of staying together -love for each other,faith in God and stay happy with a SMILE.God loves us all.


Hi Gretz, 
you are just a week earlier when I lodged my application June 28, 2013 for PMV. I'm also a Filipino and my fiance is Australian since birth. I met him last dec. 2012 in Seoul Korea since I was sent by my company there. but he was just on a tourist visa in Korea just like mine, but we started communicating since Last oct. last year. He just wanted to meet me in flesh while he's on his holiday break last dec. 2012. We decided to meet again when I visited him in Australia last Mar. to May this year to see if we can lived together permanently (it wasn't my first time to apply for TV as I was also in Brisbane just last 2011 when the company sent me there as I been Travelling all over Asia bec. of my job) and that's when we decided to get PMV. he also visited me here Last June and last sept. recently. and coming here this December and spend our 2nd x'mas together in time in Philippines! and we are both hoping they grant my visa soon together with my daughter (my dependent, I'm a single parent). I noticed from other previous posts they received a msg from the immig. 5-6mons. but now they sent me msg 6-9months visa processing. My Fiance even msg them to follow up if we needed to submit necessary docs. they reply "Your email has been referred to the relvant case officer. Please note that
the application is currently undergoing active assessment and there is no indication of any outstanding requirement needed at this stage in the assessment.Should there be a need for further information, the case officer will be in touch directly." but they didn't not included the time frame of 6-9months.. 
I agree with you, its really hard the LDR. but it was also good to know that we are not alone in this kind of situation. I'm really glad that atleast now we can compare, share and get infos. from other applicants who have done this processing too. This waiting game is really stressful esp. all of us just want one thing, is to be with our partner the soonest we can! Thanks to everyone! And goodluck to us! hopefully they grant our visa soon! In God's perfect time He will give it to us, Amen!


----------



## samargirl

sexycola said:


> I lodged my application June 28, 2013, Manila. got an acknowledgment letter from them July. 8, 2013. It will normally takes 7 working days from the date application received. As for my own experienced I lodged my application friday. As for my knowledge saturday is consider as working day for them too. so exatcly 7 days i received acknowledgment letter from them thru email. So just be patient surely they will message you soon!  Good bless and Goodluck to us!


Hello, sexy cola. That message was nearly a month ago  Anyway Good luck to us. About the time frame just start counting from the time the embassy received your application. They said if your CO is not asking for any addtl docs your application is on way, soon hopefully you will get an email saying that your visa is granted  God Bless us.


----------



## jhoy0320

samargirl said:


> Hello, sexy cola. That message was nearly a month ago  Anyway Good luck to us. About the time frame just start counting from the time the embassy received your application. They said if your CO is not asking for any addtl docs your application is on way, soon hopefully you will get an email saying that your visa is granted  God Bless us.


 hi sexycola,,I agree with samargirl the counting starts from the they received your application..hopefully it's true that no news from co means goodnews..but till then will have to keep praying godbless and goodluck on all who are waiting..


----------



## MarieBaird

gretz57 said:


> to Mariebaird,
> However, if your husband(Australian) had been married to a Fipina in his previous relationship and got married here in the Philippines. Yes, you should ask his CENOMAR from NSO.The idea is for the immigration to know how many marriages are recorded while living in the Phils with his Filipina spouse(s).
> I hope this helps.


Hi! I asked NSO if its possible to get a him a CENOMAR here. They said i can get one if were married here.


----------



## sexycola

samargirl said:


> Hello, sexy cola. That message was nearly a month ago  Anyway Good luck to us. About the time frame just start counting from the time the embassy received your application. They said if your CO is not asking for any addtl docs your application is on way, soon hopefully you will get an email saying that your visa is granted  God Bless us.


Yeah! actually I only realized when i already posted my msg, hehehe! Hopefully everything will be okay. thank you! God Bless!


----------



## sexycola

jhoy0320 said:


> hi sexycola,,I agree with samargirl the counting starts from the they received your application..hopefully it's true that no news from co means goodnews..but till then will have to keep praying godbless and goodluck on all who are waiting..


Thanks Jhoy0320! Hopefully I receive good news before x'mas!


----------



## Johnykitong

Hi Everyone,

I just have a quick question regarding the Medical Check. I lodged my Subclass 309 last April 2013. Got my CO assigned after 2 months. Until now, still waiting for any response. Do I need to do the Medical now? Or do I need to wait for my CO's advice to do it? I have the Hap File attached in the acknowledgement letter that was sent to me. Just wondering if I need to accomplish it asap. I'll highly appreciate the response.

It has been 6 months now going to 7 months for the processing of my Application. Hoping for the positive news soon. Congratulations to those who had their visas granted. And thank you for this helpful Forum. God Bless us all


----------



## godsgift

Johnykitong said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have a quick question regarding the Medical Check. I lodged my Subclass 309 last April 2013. Got my CO assigned after 2 months. Until now, still waiting for any response. Do I need to do the Medical now? Or do I need to wait for my CO's advice to do it? I have the Hap File attached in the acknowledgement letter that was sent to me. Just wondering if I need to accomplish it asap. I'll highly appreciate the response.
> 
> It has been 6 months now going to 7 months for the processing of my Application. Hoping for the positive news soon. Congratulations to those who had their visas granted. And thank you for this helpful Forum. God Bless us all


Hello johnykitong, do your medical asap. When you received your acknowledgement letter it included there your hap id and it is stated there to do your medical examination 28 days from the recieved of the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## jhoy0320

Johnykitong said:


> Hi Everyone, I just have a quick question regarding the Medical Check. I lodged my Subclass 309 last April 2013. Got my CO assigned after 2 months. Until now, still waiting for any response. Do I need to do the Medical now? Or do I need to wait for my CO's advice to do it? I have the Hap File attached in the acknowledgement letter that was sent to me. Just wondering if I need to accomplish it asap. I'll highly appreciate the response. It has been 6 months now going to 7 months for the processing of my Application. Hoping for the positive news soon. Congratulations to those who had their visas granted. And thank you for this helpful Forum. God Bless us all


 hi jhonnykitong yeah you definitely have done your medical as soon you receive ur acknowledgement letter with your hap Id without your case officer request..normally .it should be sent within 28 days of receiving it...


----------



## omv2

Johnykitong said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have a quick question regarding the Medical Check. I lodged my Subclass 309 last April 2013. Got my CO assigned after 2 months. Until now, still waiting for any response. Do I need to do the Medical now? Or do I need to wait for my CO's advice to do it? I have the Hap File attached in the acknowledgement letter that was sent to me. Just wondering if I need to accomplish it asap. I'll highly appreciate the response.
> 
> It has been 6 months now going to 7 months for the processing of my Application. Hoping for the positive news soon. Congratulations to those who had their visas granted. And thank you for this helpful Forum. God Bless us all


I think everyone goes for medical within28 days upon receiving of medical request. If you do not so the processing of your application may be delayed. Sure you over look this note on your acknowledgement letter.


----------



## Johnykitong

thank you for your responses. Oh God i Overlooked that one. I believe that is why it is taking too long. Where can i do the medical? And do I need to submit it personally to DIAC? im from the Phil.


----------



## samargirl

Johnykitong said:


> thank you for your responses. Oh God i Overlooked that one. I believe that is why it is taking too long. Where can i do the medical? And do I need to submit it personally to DIAC? im from the Phil.


If you are in manila you can do medical at St . Luke or at makati. Bring the ff.

Print out of acknowledgement letter with hap id
2 photocopies of your passport
And 4 passport photos


----------



## Johnykitong

samargirl said:


> If you are in manila you can do medical at St . Luke or at makati. Bring the ff.
> 
> Print out of acknowledgement letter with hap id
> 2 photocopies of your passport
> And 4 passport photos


Thank you for the reply samargirl. is this St. Lukes makati or taguig? 
thank you. Ill look into the reservation now.


----------



## samargirl

Johnykitong said:


> Thank you for the reply samargirl. is this St. Lukes makati or taguig?
> thank you. Ill look into the reservation now.


St lukes malate and Nationwide health systems in makati. I had my medical at nationwide health systems.


----------



## Johnykitong

samargirl said:


> St lukes malate and Nationwide health systems in makati. I had my medical at nationwide health systems.


Thank you samargirl for the info


----------



## godsgift

Johnykitong said:


> thank you for your responses. Oh God i Overlooked that one. I believe that is why it is taking too long. Where can i do the medical? And do I need to submit it personally to DIAC? im from the Phil.


I suggest you email your co and explain why it took you so long to undergo medical examination, dont forget you put ypur co name and your file number!!! Good luck johnykitong!!


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi guys!

I just had my health examination today but i still have to go back after a week for the Urine test because of my period. I just wanna know how long it usually take to know the result because what the doctor said to me it will take 2 weeks for the result. what if it reach the 28th day that the embassy has given me to send my further requirements?

And also, I applied for another Visitors Visa for 12 months do i need to undergo another health exam for that? thanks!


----------



## jayralvarez

Hi everyone! 
I just want to ask if your spouse/sponsor is a Filipino which one do you need to attend is it CFO or PDOS? 
Thank you.


----------



## MarieBaird

jayralvarez said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to ask if your spouse/sponsor is a Filipino which one do you need to attend is it CFO or PDOS?
> Thank you.


Hi! You can contact CFO and ask them about your concern, here's the contact # (+632) 552-4700 or visit their website Commission on Filipinos Overseas

Or you can go to this link and send them an email for inquiry Contact Us | Commission on Filipinos Overseas

I hope this will help


----------



## godsgift

jayralvarez said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to ask if your spouse/sponsor is a Filipino which one do you need to attend is it CFO or PDOS?
> Thank you.


Hello jayralvarez , you will attend CFO, because you will migrate in oz. pdos is only for workers. Spouse and fiance visa holder will undergo cfo seminar! Good luck!

Godsgift


----------



## Marianina

jayralvarez said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just want to ask if your spouse/sponsor is a Filipino which one do you need to attend is it CFO or PDOS?
> Thank you.


Fyi, CFO stands for Commission for Filipinos Overseas while PDOS stands for Pre-Deprature Orientation Seminar.

The PDOS is required by the CFO for overseas workers, spouses or partners of foreign nationals, and migrants. As a migrant, a Filipino spouse also needs to attend the PDOS. When I had mine, we had a Filipino spouse in attendance during the briefing about Aus culture, etc.; he may have been exempt from the counselling part though.

Hope this helps clarify things.

From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


----------



## Marianina

MarieBaird said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just had my health examination today but i still have to go back after a week for the Urine test because of my period. I just wanna know how long it usually take to know the result because what the doctor said to me it will take 2 weeks for the result. what if it reach the 28th day that the embassy has given me to send my further requirements?
> 
> And also, I applied for another Visitors Visa for 12 months do i need to undergo another health exam for that? thanks!


In my experience, it didn't take very long. I too had to retake the exam because it was that time of the month. While at the clinic, the kind doctor advised me to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate, a.k.a. drink plenty of water!  What you can do is to submit a copy of the (medical exam) receipt to the VIA so the embassy knows you have undergone it and that the ball is now in the clinic's court.

No, you do not have to undergo the exam a second time if you are applying for a visitors visa.

Good luck!

From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


----------



## wishful

Marianina said:


> Fyi, CFO stands for Commission for Filipinos Overseas while PDOS stands for Pre-Deprature Orientation Seminar.
> 
> The PDOS is required by the CFO for overseas workers, spouses or partners of foreign nationals, and migrants. As a migrant, a Filipino spouse also needs to attend the PDOS. When I had mine, we had a Filipino spouse in attendance during the briefing about Aus culture, etc.; he may have been exempt from the counselling part though.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify things.
> 
> From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


Same here, my partner is a Filipino PR holder and I only took PDOS.



wishful said:


> Hi everyone, just to clarify, there are (at least) two types of CFO seminar, first one is for Immigrant Spouses of Foreign Nationals and the second one is for Immigrant Spouses of Filipino National (e.g. sponsor is a permanent resident). The first one (PDOS + Guidance Counselling) takes longer and has fewer slots compared to the second one (PDOS only).


----------



## jayralvarez

wishful said:


> Same here, my partner is a Filipino PR holder and I only took PDOS.


Hi Wishful!

Just to make sure, so you only took PDOS and not CFO which has a counselling part? Thanks!


----------



## MarieBaird

Marianina said:


> In my experience, it didn't take very long. I too had to retake the exam because it was that time of the month. While at the clinic, the kind doctor advised me to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate, a.k.a. drink plenty of water!  What you can do is to submit a copy of the (medical exam) receipt to the VIA so the embassy knows you have undergone it and that the ball is now in the clinic's court.
> 
> No, you do not have to undergo the exam a second time if you are applying for a visitors visa.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


Hi Marianina! Thanks for the info  So after im done with my urine i can just show the receipt to VIA Center so the embassy will know that im done with my medical already. I will do that when i go back to Nationwide. Thanks!


----------



## Marianina

MarieBaird said:


> Hi Marianina! Thanks for the info  So after im done with my urine i can just show the receipt to VIA Center so the embassy will know that im done with my medical already. I will do that when i go back to Nationwide. Thanks!


Yes, that's all you have to do. (Better to give the VIA a photocopy of the receipt so they can include it as part of your visa application file.)

You're most welcome, happy to help. 

From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


----------



## janinerika

Hi Everyone,

Yesterday my husband (the applicant) was called by our CO for interview,after that he was asked to provide an evidence to prove that I declare him here in Australia that he is my husband the example document that the CO asked is an Insurance statement that I put him as my beneficiary. 

The problem here is that I don’t have an insurance yet, do you guys have any idea on what else can we provide just to prove that I declare my husband here in Oz? my husband asked the CO on what to else to provide but she didn’t answer it clearly, the CO just if we can’t provide that additional documents his visa will not be granted. 

hope someone can help me.


----------



## chicken999

Superannuation. Also wills. Or just take out a cheap insurance like with "real insurance" they have cheapolicies


----------



## Marianina

janinerika said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday my husband (the applicant) was called by our CO for interview,after that he was asked to provide an evidence to prove that I declare him here in Australia that he is my husband the example document that the CO asked is an Insurance statement that I put him as my beneficiary.
> 
> The problem here is that I don't have an insurance yet, do you guys have any idea on what else can we provide just to prove that I declare my husband here in Oz? my husband asked the CO on what to else to provide but she didn't answer it clearly, the CO just if we can't provide that additional documents his visa will not be granted.
> 
> hope someone can help me.


chicken999 is right. I have seen that there are last wills you can do yourself online at a reasonable cost. Do you have any other official document say, naming him as your next-of-kin in case of an emergency? On your company ID? Or your passport?

Members of your family or your friends in Aus can also complete stat decs attesting to their knowledge of the fact that he is your husband. You can also make a stat dec yourself and focus on why you do not have insurance (or the like). My husband and I were likewise asked for similar documents (will and joint account), but we really had nothing to present. We decided to submit stat decs instead.

Good luck!


----------



## mrswooody007

godsgift said:


> Hello jhonnykitong
> You can email your CO. I lodge my PMV application last june 10 this year and two weeks ago my fiance email her and after two days she call me and told me that my application is on the final stage and she will grant it this month! When you email your CO put her /his name and your case number, dont hessitate to follow up on the status of your application. Good luck and god bless all of us in this forum!! Im hoping that you will have your grant soon!
> 
> Godsgift


hi Godsgift. I ran through this post and I just like to ask on the status of your application. did you receive the grant last October? I'm waiting too for our visa result. I lodged the application last July. I hope we can start hearing goodnews this month of November.


----------



## superfly

sugarstoned
aussiesteve
ikihajimaru
gretz57 
Hello guys! Thanks for the tips.  
Aussiesteve and gretz57 i have sent you pm.

It's officially november and i still don't know my CO. huhuhu. Hopefully everything is alright. hence, the silence. December is just weeks away... To all who are waiting for their fiance visa, did you guys go to the CFO seminar? I'm thinking of doing it this month so in case visa is granted on the 6th month which is Dec. I'm ready to go. *excited*

I read on the other pages someone asked bout cert of marriage, did you really have to provide this if your fiance is single? I mean my fiance was born and raised here in Phils. He moved to Aus after college. I just need clarification cause when i lodged my fiance visa, I didn't include any cert that he is not married (he said AU immigration has records of their citizens) thus I submitted my BOC and Cenomar (twice yeah cause I had to order online haha) silly me. 

Janinerika - just a thought; is a joint bank account not enough as proof that he is your husband? I agree with Chicken999 have your Superannuation changed. My fiance mentioned this to me, he will declare me as dependent in his superannuation and shares. Also you may want to check your Private Health Fund and your Medical Card. I reckon you can use them if you declared your hubby as a dependent. Also the Stat dec, have your relatives write your story and have it certified by a JP. Not that someone asked but due to some weird advices I submitted 2 stat decs from my fiance's cousin and brother. I know it's for Partner visa, but i don't know why we submitted? anyway just want to share. Maybe stat declaration will help. 

Cheers!


----------



## eserethj14

Hello everyone! I applied for PMV 300 last 18th of July, my CO asked for my CENOMAR and divorce decree/annulment papers and I send it 3 weeks ago. Yesterday we received the original documents like photos, etc,..what is the next step? Do I have to email my CO or just wait for their email? Is that close to be granted ? It's been almost 3 months and 2 weeks now since I lodged the visa..please give me some feedbacks anybody...thanks ver much!


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi guys!

i just want to know how long does it usually take for you to have a CO? I lodged my visa last Oct 23. Thanks!


----------



## omv2

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I applied for PMV 300 last 18th of July, my CO asked for my CENOMAR and divorce decree/annulment papers and I send it 3 weeks ago. Yesterday we received the original documents like photos, etc,..what is the next step? Do I have to email my CO or just wait for their email? Is that close to be granted ? It's been almost 3 months and 2 weeks now since I lodged the visa..please give me some feedbacks anybody...thanks ver much!


as I read, soon you will get your visa grant.


----------



## Marianina

MarieBaird said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> i just want to know how long does it usually take for you to have a CO? I lodged my visa last Oct 23. Thanks!


In my experience it was about 8 weeks from lodgement.

From: Philippines, Applied: 27 Aug 2013, Applied From: , Visa Sub: 820 Partner Temporary Onshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 27 Aug 2013, Police Checks: 27 Aug 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Aug 2013, Visa Granted: 29 Aug 2013, To: Australia


----------



## gretz57

*CO date*

In my case, i received my acknowledgment letter on June 19 , have my CO on August 8.. It is 7 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## MarieBaird

I lodged my visitors visa application together with my spouse but i haven't received any updates about it like confirmation that they received my visitors visa application. how long does it usually take to process? im applying for a 12month or multiply entry visitors visa. thanks


----------



## samargirl

samargirl said:


> Hi MarieBaird, I received an a


I received an acknowledgement letter 14 days after I lodged my application, but it usually takes 7 working days. Maybe nextweek you will receive an acknowledgement letter from embassy containing your hap id for medical.


----------



## MarieBaird

samargirl said:


> I received an acknowledgement letter 14 days after I lodged my application, but it usually takes 7 working days. Maybe nextweek you will receive an acknowledgement letter from embassy containing your hap id for medical.


Hi samargirl! i just had my health examination for my spouse visa last oct 29, do i need to have another health exam for my tourist visa? thanks!


----------



## sugarstoned

superfly said:


> sugarstoned aussiesteve ikihajimaru gretz57 Hello guys! Thanks for the tips.  Aussiesteve and gretz57 i have sent you pm.
> 
> It's officially november and i still don't know my CO. huhuhu. Hopefully everything is alright. hence, the silence. December is just weeks away... To all who are waiting for their fiance visa, did you guys go to the CFO seminar? I'm thinking of doing it this month so in case visa is granted on the 6th month which is Dec. I'm ready to go. *excited* I read on the other pages someone asked bout cert of marriage, did you really have to provide this if your fiance is single? I mean my fiance was born and raised here in Phils. He moved to Aus after college. I just need clarification cause when i lodged my fiance visa, I didn't include any cert that he is not married (he said AU immigration has records of their citizens) thus I submitted my BOC and Cenomar (twice yeah cause I had to order online haha) silly me.


Superfly,

Hang in there! I know, easier said than done but believe me everything's stressful if you think about it 24/7  Not everyone are informed on their CO's names or if they are alloted one already. I haven't heard a word from my CO until I recieved the grant letter! And yea it's best to get the CFO out of the way. I done my CFO seminar 2 years before I submitted my application. I know, I am crazy like that lol But yea if you have time, best to get the seminar over with.

I don't know about the marriage certificate but I did submitted a Cenomar for my husband (hes Aussie) since it was one of the requirements. Better to submit ALL NSO certifications than be told to submit later on. Coz everytime you are asked to submit additional documents would mean delay to your waiting period. Best to front-load everything. And you are not silly, i pretty much submitted all NSO docs twice too! 

Good luck!

sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

MarieBaird said:


> Hi guys! i just want to know how long does it usually take for you to have a CO? I lodged my visa last Oct 23. Thanks!


I am guessing it would depend on the application queue? But in my experience, I wasn't aware that i was already alloted a CO until I got the grant letter. Good luck!

sugarstoned


----------



## sugarstoned

MarieBaird said:


> Hi samargirl! i just had my health examination for my spouse visa last oct 29, do i need to have another health exam for my tourist visa? thanks!


MarieBaird,

No need. Good luck! 

sugarstoned


----------



## MarieBaird

sugarstoned said:


> MarieBaird,
> 
> No need. Good luck!
> 
> sugarstoned


thank you very much!


----------



## elle

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone! I applied for PMV 300 last 18th of July, my CO asked for my CENOMAR and divorce decree/annulment papers and I send it 3 weeks ago. Yesterday we received the original documents like photos, etc,..what is the next step? Do I have to email my CO or just wait for their email? Is that close to be granted ? It's been almost 3 months and 2 weeks now since I lodged the visa..please give me some feedbacks anybody...thanks ver much!


hi i'm new here! i lodged mine last june and got my documents back like pictures and stuff sometime august a day after i passed the additional documents asked from me. until now im still waiting for the grant


----------



## samargirl

elle said:


> hi i'm new here! i lodged mine last june and got my documents back like pictures and stuff sometime august a day after i passed the additional documents asked from me. until now im still waiting for the grant


Goodluck elle, I think your visa is on the final stage. God bless you


----------



## eserethj14

elle said:


> hi i'm new here! i lodged mine last june and got my documents back like pictures and stuff sometime august a day after i passed the additional documents asked from me. until now im still waiting for the grant


Cool...that's good to know...they said that if u get your original documents back, we are soon to be granted...hopefully!!! God be with us all...let's just pray it soon...Goodluck!


----------



## proudmomma

elle said:


> hi i'm new here! i lodged mine last june and got my documents back like pictures and stuff sometime august a day after i passed the additional documents asked from me. until now im still waiting for the grant


Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


wow! that was quick proudmomma! nice!! what visa did u apply for? is it PMV?

thanks


----------



## samargirl

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


Im happy for you sis. I pray that next day my CO will contact me also.


----------



## proudmomma

sexycola said:


> wow! that was quick proudmomma! nice!! what visa did u apply for? is it PMV?
> 
> thanks


thank you sexycola! yeah, I applied for a PMV . My fiipino-aussie boyfriend said it usually takes only 3 months for a visa to be granted.as per experience from his brother's fiancee-then and his cousin's as well. hoping the grant will be soon!


----------



## proudmomma

samargirl said:


> Im happy for you sis. I pray that next day my CO will contact me also.


Yours will call soon! and be ready..I wasn't ready when she called..


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> thank you sexycola! yeah, I applied for a PMV . My fiipino-aussie boyfriend said it usually takes only 3 months for a visa to be granted.as per experience from his brother's fiancee-then and his cousin's as well. hoping the grant will be soon!


wow!! really?!! what did you do? I applied mine offshore here in manila last june 28, 2013. the ack. it july 6. got my co. sept 9.. and now still not granted. its almost 4mons by nov. 6 ..but no msg from co. yet. We made a follow-up last oct. and saying they dont need any further docs. yet. so just wait..haist...this is so stressful!  I can't wait for my visa to be granted soon.You're very lucky!  God Bless!!


----------



## proudmomma

sexycola said:


> wow!! really?!! what did you do? I applied mine offshore here in manila last june 28, 2013. the ack. it july 6. got my co. sept 9.. and now still not granted. its almost 4mons by nov. 6 ..but no msg from co. yet. We made a follow-up last oct. and saying they dont need any further docs. yet. so just wait..haist...this is so stressful!  I can't wait for my visa to be granted soon.You're very lucky!  God Bless!!


I agree, it's really stressful having to wait for a long time. I guess it will depend on the case officer.I pray each night that my CO will grant my visa the soonest possible. I think yours is on the way now if they told you no additional documents are needed.


----------



## Johnykitong

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


Happy for you proudmomma! That was quick.


----------



## proudmomma

Johnykitong said:


> Happy for you proudmomma! That was quick.


Thank you Johnykitong..do you have a pending application too?


----------



## superfly

Soooooo not fairrrrrr :,( huhuhu so freakin' jealous at the moment. ( 

Proudmama: you're right my fiance's brother also filipino-aussie said it only took 3 months for his wife's fiance visa but that was years ago. I'm waiting in vain. It will be my 5th month this Nov and I havent heard anything from my nameless CO. :,(

Sexycola. we have almost the same timeline... only difference is I have no idea who my CO is. (i hope they allotted one for me) 
I only received an automated reply from immi. when i told them im back in manila last oct and who my CO is. 

AGGGGGGGGGGGHHH!! THIS IS KILLING ME!!! WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## sexycola

superfly said:


> Soooooo not fairrrrrr :,( huhuhu so freakin' jealous at the moment. (
> 
> Proudmama: you're right my fiance's brother also filipino-aussie said it only took 3 months for his wife's fiance visa but that was years ago. I'm waiting in vain. It will be my 5th month this Nov and I havent heard anything from my nameless CO. :,(
> 
> Sexycola. we have almost the same timeline... only difference is I have no idea who is my CO (if i was already alloted w/ a CO)
> I only received an automated reply from immi.
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGHHH!! THIS IS KILLING ME!!! WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


Me too! Oh yeah superfly I saw it from your signature now. you're like 3days ahead from me. do some follow up with them . CO normally takes 2-3mons. but I read from others they dont even know their CO but suddenly the immig. msg them and their visa granted. who knows right?! Lets keep on praying that our application will run smoothly and be granted before xmas!  I'm also stress too!! I hate waiting game. but lets just be positive, so cheer up!! we're gonna get it on time!


----------



## superfly

Sexycola, how did your CO contact you? did s/he ask you for additional docs? 

I really hope they grant us before xmas cause flight fares will shoot up by Dec 7. Huhuhuhu

Plus can I just say that it's hard to plan a wedding when I am offshore. everything is done via email i'm just thankful for now that my fiance's siblings and cousins are helping me..


----------



## proudmomma

Superfly, the now husband of my fiance's cousin took only 3mos of processing. This was only early this year.. I hope christmas gifts will be delivered to us from the embassy early december


----------



## sexycola

superfly said:


> Sexycola, how did your CO contact you? did s/he ask you for additional docs?
> 
> I really hope they grant us before xmas cause flight fares will shoot up by Dec 7. Huhuhuhu
> 
> Plus can I just say that it's hard to plan a wedding when I am offshore. everything is done via email i'm just thankful for now that my fiance's siblings and cousins are helping me..


We also made follow-ups re. on allocating CO but they just auto. replied. after i was alloted to my CO, 10days after she requested for addt'l req. like my CENOMAR and my daughter's BC (which i submitted on my application day). To make sure I requested again another copy from NSO directly to their immigration. I just sent them thru email my transmittal receipt from NSO. then an auto. replied again from them.
Last month Oct. my fiance email them (as others suggested it would be easier if your fiance will coordinate as well from the immig.) as he will be coming here on dec. if we need additional req. so we can start preparing for it and we can finalize our wedding. (from my NOIM our wedding date is dec. 14, 2013, we are hoping they take consideration of that). but then again immig. emailed him saying no additional req. as for the moment..

I'm really hoping and praying that we will all get it on time  God Bless!!


----------



## proudmomma

sexycola said:


> We also made follow-ups re. on allocating CO but they just auto. replied. after i was alloted to my CO, 10days after she requested for addt'l req. like my CENOMAR and my daughter's BC (which i submitted on my application day). To make sure I requested again another copy from NSO directly to their immigration. I just sent them thru email my transmittal receipt from NSO. then an auto. replied again from them.
> Last month Oct. my fiance email them (as others suggested it would be easier if your fiance will coordinate as well from the immig.) as he will be coming here on dec. if we need additional req. so we can start preparing for it and we can finalize our wedding. (from my NOIM our wedding date is dec. 14, 2013, we are hoping they take consideration of that). but then again immig. emailed him saying no additional req. as for the moment..
> 
> I'm really hoping and praying that we will all get it on time  God Bless!!


Somebody told me that they'd process your visa once they see that the date of your NOIM is in the near future like yours.. Not surr though, but if that's one factor then your visa could just be around the corner


----------



## sexycola

Thanks sis!! I'm really hoping and praying


----------



## elle

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


i hope so proudmomma! christmas' just around the corner i hope we get the grant soon! youre really lucky that your Co's proactively contacting you about the visa


----------



## elle

thanks samargirl!! i hope we all get the grant soon!


----------



## omv2

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


amazing! your too lucky for fast approval.


----------



## proudmomma

omv2 said:


> amazing! your too lucky for fast approval.


Oh,no approval yet.. She just called saying she'll inform me if it's ready for a grant


----------



## omv2

proudmomma said:


> Oh,no approval yet.. She just called saying she'll inform me if it's ready for a grant


I get too excited for you. Lol. Sure its nearly


----------



## omv2

proudmomma said:


> Oh,no approval yet.. She just called saying she'll inform me if it's ready for a grant


I get too excited for you. Lol. Sure its nearly.


----------



## jhoy0320

proudmomma said:


> Hello, wow I also think your visa is on its way  best of luck to all of us here. I Lodged my application last sept 14, got the acknowledgement letter oct 1, had my medical last oct17.. And just today my case officer called to say she will inform us if the visa's ready to be granted. Crossing fingers it'll be SOON!


.hi proud momma. I think your application were processing quick by your co.and so lucky your co was giving you quick updates about it..so jealous like superfly cause I haven't from my co since I lodge my application too..but I'm hoping it would grant soon..by the way when your co called you what did she used>>is it mobile # or phone line #? Just curious..lol..goodluck on our application and keep praying..


----------



## proudmomma

jhoy0320 said:


> .hi proud momma. I think your application were processing quick by your co.and so lucky your co was giving you quick updates about it..so jealous like superfly cause I haven't from my co since I lodge my application too..but I'm hoping it would grant soon..by the way when your co called you what did she used>>is it mobile # or phone line #? Just curious..lol..goodluck on our application and keep praying..


Hello jhoy! She called me on my mobile but I dropped the call(stupid me) then she called on my homephone. She actually asked me if ive lived in another country for the last 10yrs-i said no. Then she said she'll inform me if it's ready for a grant. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and praying that it will be soon.. I have a timeline to follow coz I need to bring my kids in Oz too, in the future  best of luck to us!


----------



## Gummy bear

*free to marry*

We have submitted a PMV 300 in the Philippines in September 2013. she has already had medicals etc ,and the only papers missing are the free to marry certificate
just obtained my divorce this October, so can i use the divorce court papers to show "single" free to marry or do i need to obtain a free to marry certificate? or do both ...$50 for the free to marry not a big issue but trying to save a trip and money


----------



## proudmomma

Gummy bear said:


> We have submitted a PMV 300 in the Philippines in September 2013. she has already had medicals etc ,and the only papers missing are the free to marry certificate
> just obtained my divorce this October, so can i use the divorce court papers to show "single" free to marry or do i need to obtain a free to marry certificate? or do both ...$50 for the free to marry not a big issue but trying to save a trip and money


Just a thought: wouldn't it be safer to submit both?


----------



## proudmomma

question: are all case officers Filipino?just curious,I hope it's okay to ask.


----------



## iduno

proudmomma said:


> question: are all case officers Filipino?just curious,I hope it's okay to ask.


They are s far as I know, but the Senior Migration Officers are Australians.


----------



## CollegeGirl

iduno said:


> They are s far as I know, but the Senior Migration Officers are Australians.


I believe that's generally how it works at most (if not all) embassies.


----------



## Babyme26

Hi guys i'm new here...
Lodgement Day: May-27-2013
Acknowledgement Letter: June-05-2013
Medical Done: 3rd week of June
Assign CO: July-11-2013
Nso Documents submitted: July-18-2013
Visa Grant:? Still waiting  
Hoping this month of November we all guys receive a good news..


----------



## proudmomma

To iduno and collegegirl: thank you! Ive always expected to hear from an australian case officer, never thought of them as Filipinos  how I wish they'd make things smooth and fast since holidays is fast approching..


----------



## proudmomma

Babyme26 said:


> Hi guys i'm new here...
> Lodgement Day: May-27-2013
> Acknowledgement Letter: June-05-2013
> Medical Done: 3rd week of June
> Assign CO: July-11-2013
> Nso Documents submitted: July-18-2013
> Visa Grant:? Still waiting
> Hoping this month of November we all guys approve good luck to us..


Hello! Welcome to the forum and best of luck to all of us


----------



## dunan

Smooth n fast here in the Philippines....lol you made my day....remember ''Filipino time'' hehe.....

Anyway wish you all the best....


----------



## elle

Babyme26 said:


> Hi guys i'm new here...
> Lodgement Day: May-27-2013
> Acknowledgement Letter: June-05-2013
> Medical Done: 3rd week of June
> Assign CO: July-11-2013
> Nso Documents submitted: July-18-2013
> Visa Grant:? Still waiting
> Hoping this month of November we all guys receive a good news..


you lodged yours a week earlier than me ! yup lets pray that we all get our grants soon


----------



## proudmomma

dunan said:


> Smooth n fast here in the Philippines....lol you made my day....remember ''Filipino time'' hehe.....
> 
> Anyway wish you all the best....


Hello, how long did your application for pmv took? Sorry, I cannot see timelines here as im using a mobile app


----------



## dunan

Mine took 9 months because of screw ups by the local totally honest judicial system we all know exists here.....

The timeline for some reason will not update.....visa 309 n 100 were granted in Sept after application was lodged in Dec.....

Just the luck of the draw and who you get as your CO.....LOL


----------



## toochling

How come you guys heard from your CO already, we lodged our application last August 21, and now I visited the website that as of October 31, every application submitted on or before September 26 are now being assessed..

We received the acknowledgement letter already, medicals done, just waiting for CO or grant at the moment, it's been sitting for almost 3 months now Please refer to my timeline below


----------



## dunan

Were you ever asked for additional docs....if you did then the name down the bottom is your CO......They do not come out and introduce themselves....so I wouldn't worry too much....a few do not know their CO until the grant email turns up!!!!!


----------



## iduno

toochling said:


> How come you guys heard from your CO already, we lodged our application last August 21, and now I visited the website that as of October 31, every application submitted on or before September 26 are now being assessed..
> 
> We received the acknowledgement letter already, medicals done, just waiting for CO or grant at the moment, it's been sitting for almost 3 months now
> 
> Please refer to my timeline below


Toochling, its no big deal not knowing who the CO is.
If you really want to know, send them an email asking a question ,Like does my fiancé need a certificate of singleness from every State in Australia or just the state he lives in. You will get an answer with someones name on it!! may not be your CO but you will have a contact.
I even tried emailing "Ethel Computor" and that didn't work.Asked Ethel to pass on the email to a human if she couldn't answer...hahahaha.
We never found out who our CO was, just a phone call after 5 month from a senior migration officer saying that the visa is approved.


----------



## toochling

iduno said:


> Toochling, its no big deal not knowing who the CO is.
> If you really want to know, send them an email asking a question ,Like does my fiancé need a certificate of singleness from every State in Australia or just the state he lives in. You will get an answer with someones name on it!! may not be your CO but you will have a contact.
> I even tried emailing "Ethel Computor" and that didn't work.Asked Ethel to pass on the email to a human if she couldn't answer...hahahaha.
> We never found out who our CO was, just a phone call after 5 month from a senior migration officer saying that the visa is approved.


Lol, I asked the immig once about that tourist application and someone named Aurelio answered me, then last week I emailed them again to follow up on our application and they deleted the name above the signature and left "Manila immigration", so I guess we just have to wait and see if we are going to be assigned to a CO or get the approval without one. 

Thanks for the reply though, really hope we could get an approval before Dec! Glad I'm coming to visit this Nov for 2 weeks (an update would be great)


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was wondering why it was so quiet on this thread today and then I heard the news - to all our friends in the Philippines, please stay safe through the typhoon! You're all in my thoughts!


----------



## dunan

YES we are in the middle of a typhoon that has just hit...cannot believe we still have power on.....the wind is howling and the sea is pretty wild so as we r on the beach just praying there is no storm surge......

All you guys in Leyte n Nth. Mindana take care.......


----------



## CollegeGirl

STAY SAFE dunan!!!!


----------



## sugarstoned

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## jhoy0320

Hope everyone is safe..godbless us all....


----------



## Teedo

I hope everyone is safe!
We were in Siquijor when the typhoon hit and it was just category 2 and a bit windy....
On to some good news, our visa was granted 5 days ago and she will be flying back home with me 
Good luck everyone and stay safe


----------



## proudmomma

Teedo said:


> I hope everyone is safe!
> We were in Siquijor when the typhoon hit and it was just category 2 and a bit windy....
> On to some good news, our visa was granted 5 days ago and she will be flying back home with me
> Good luck everyone and stay safe


Hoping samargirl is safe.. Let us know if you are samargirl and everyone else in visayas region..
Congratulations teedo!! That was just awesome, I wish I would be sharing the same news SOON!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Teedo said:


> I hope everyone is safe!
> We were in Siquijor when the typhoon hit and it was just category 2 and a bit windy....
> On to some good news, our visa was granted 5 days ago and she will be flying back home with me
> Good luck everyone and stay safe


You certainly had a long wait! Congrats!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pictures of the devastation are now hitting the US... unbelievable. So many peoples' lives ended and house destroyed. I really hope everyone who posts here and all their family and loved ones made it through okay... I have been and will continue to keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Marianina

CollegeGirl said:


> Pictures of the devastation are now hitting the US... unbelievable. So many peoples' lives ended and house destroyed. I really hope everyone who posts here and all their family and loved ones made it through okay... I have been and will continue to keep you all in my thoughts.


Thank you, CG. The images are gut-wrenching. My immediate family in Manila is safe, but I can't help but still feel a certain level of guilt about being here in Aus when there is so much grief, pain and suffering in our homeland...


----------



## jhoy0320

Congrats Teedo..hope will be hearing good news soon beyond this devasting situation in the Philippines..our hope and prayers for those who got affected..keepsafe everyone.godbless..


----------



## aussiesteve

The whole Typhoon thing was so random, I am currently in Iloilo city and there was minimal damage,the worst being the loss of power for 18 hours. Yet a mere 40 kms away towns were inundated by storm surges and bridges wrecked by floodwaters. Outside the city communication is disrupted so we have no contact with relatives closer to the path of the typhoon. Yesterday some of the young guys set out to see if they could get through to help the family. It is a worrying time for everyone,made worse by the threat of another typhoon Wednesday,this is weaker but slower moving, bringing the prospect of flooding rains. In the Philippines the media have no qualms of showing deceased persons and it is very sobering to see uncountable bodies floating in the flood waters. It is made even sadder by the fact that the fatalities are disproportionately shared between the very young and the very old.


----------



## pipz1028

Teedo said:


> I hope everyone is safe!
> We were in Siquijor when the typhoon hit and it was just category 2 and a bit windy....
> On to some good news, our visa was granted 5 days ago and she will be flying back home with me
> Good luck everyone and stay safe


C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S Teedo...


----------



## superfly

wow congrats Teedo!  thats a good news!

I'm hoping help reaches Yolanda victims in tacloban asap.

*I have a question to Mark Northman* (i hope i got his last name correct? are you related to Eric Northman of True Blood? =p)

Just want to know if it's a good idea to email my "nameless" case officer regarding my plan. 
I lodged my Tourist visa together with my PMV. My tourist visa was approved. On my TV i told them i'm going to Syd for 2 occasions. Now I am back in MNL.Thing is I'm no longer goin back to SYD this Dec. I'm planning to just wait for the approval of my PMV. I applied 26 June 2013.

I've heard I have a slight chance of getting approved within 6-7months due to my wedding date. Given with this "hearsay" do you think it's a good idea to let my CO know i'm no longer goin back in syd? or brush it off since I'm not in the priority group because wedding is on July 2014.

Hoping for you reply, Mark.

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

superfly said:


> wow congrats Teedo!  thats a good news!
> 
> I'm hoping help reaches Yolanda victims in tacloban asap.
> 
> *I have a question to Mark Northman* (i hope i got his last name correct? are you related to Eric Northman of True Blood? =p)
> 
> Just want to know if it's a good idea to email my "nameless" case officer regarding my plan.
> I lodged my Tourist visa together with my PMV. My tourist visa was approved. On my TV i told them i'm going to Syd for 2 occasions. Now I am back in MNL.Thing is I'm no longer goin back to SYD this Dec. I'm planning to just wait for the approval of my PMV. I applied 26 June 2013.
> 
> I've heard I have a slight chance of getting approved within 6-7months due to my wedding date. Given with this "hearsay" do you think it's a good idea to let my CO know i'm no longer goin back in syd? or brush it off since I'm not in the priority group because wedding is on July 2014.
> 
> Hoping for you reply, Mark.
> 
> Thanks!


His name is Mark Northam, not Northman.  If you want to ask him directly, you'd be best off sending him a private message here. But to answer your question, you do need to keep your CO advised of your travel plans to and from Australia, or non-travel plans as the case may be. I wouldn't count on getting your visa approved earlier because of your wedding date. Many people have had to push theirs back multiple times because their visa was not approved.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> His name is Mark Northam, not Northman.  If you want to ask him directly, you'd be best off sending him a private message here. But to answer your question, you do need to keep your CO advised of your travel plans to and from Australia, or non-travel plans as the case may be. I wouldn't count on getting your visa approved earlier because of your wedding date. Many people have had to push theirs back multiple times because their visa was not approved.


That is soooooo true! We are on our 2nd wedding date and my guess is it will be a 3rd before this process is finished


----------



## superfly

I will never find Mark Northam here if you didn't correct me CollegeGirl, thank you!  

Mish: Hello! What do you mean on your 3rd? What was your initial wedding date?


----------



## Mish

superfly said:


> I will never find Mark Northam here if you didn't correct me CollegeGirl, thank you!
> 
> Mish: Hello! What do you mean on your 3rd? What was your initial wedding date?


First date was in September then in August changed it to January. If not granted in December we will be changing it again.


----------



## superfly

Mish: Hang in there you will get it before your wedding day. Hopefully you're all set. 
I can imagine the stress of preparing on your big day when you're away from your partner and venue.


----------



## gretz57

*Visa Granted*



pipz1028 said:


> C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S Teedo...


Hi Teedo,
My sincere congratulations, you applied in Dec. 2012 and approved in November 5, 2013. Is this right? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Teedo

gretz57 said:


> Hi Teedo,
> My sincere congratulations, you applied in Dec. 2012 and approved in November 5, 2013. Is this right? Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yup that is right gretz, we didn't seem to have any problems with it either....not sure why it took so long


----------



## chicken999

Lol mish I think we are on about our 5th wedding date but hopefully all good for. March 15 next year which is our 5 year anniversary


----------



## shinyshan

daya83 said:


> Hi guys. I've just signed up to this forum. My husband has submitted his visa application last June 29. So far we havent heard if we have been allocated a case officer. Just wondering if anyone who submitted their application around the same time has heard from immigration or been allocated a case officer.


ye me too. submitted june 29. we havent heard from co after my medicals and additonal docs..


----------



## dunan

Consider yourselves lucky.....getting to find out your CO is usually when additional docs are required.....I think that's how it goes....lol


----------



## superfly

Dunan, *cyber high-five*. hahaha!

Shinyshan: we submitted on the same week. I have no idea who my CO is. I just send immi an email to let them know about my whereabouts.


----------



## sexycola

shinyshan said:


> ye me too. submitted june 29. we havent heard from co after my medicals and additonal docs..


I also submitted my application just a day earlier, June 28. In 2 mons. I was allocated a CO. But i read some they don't even know their CO just only when their visa is granted. Let's just pray our visa will be granted soon. God Bless!


----------



## jayralvarez

Hello everyone! 
I just want to share the very good news I've just received. My Partner Visa has been granted! Thank you to all of you that has shared your experiences along the way. Exactly six months from the day that the embassy acknowledged my application, our long wait is over! Praise the Lord for His goodness!


----------



## jhoy0320

jayralvarez said:


> Hello everyone! I just want to share the very good news I've just received. My Partner Visa has been granted! Thank you to all of you that has shared your experiences along the way. Exactly six months from the day that the embassy acknowledged my application, our long wait is over! Praise the Lord for His goodness!


 hi jayralvarez..congratulations on your partner visa approval..that's was so goodnews for us on here who are still waiting and hoping..godbless u.and goodluck.


----------



## pipz1028

jayralvarez said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just want to share the very good news I've just received. My Partner Visa has been granted! Thank you to all of you that has shared your experiences along the way. Exactly six months from the day that the embassy acknowledged my application, our long wait is over! Praise the Lord for His goodness!


C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S jay... at last the wait is worth, Im happy for you


----------



## MarieBaird

I got my tourist visa granted today. thank god and thank you guys for all the infos.


----------



## jhoy0320

MarieBaird said:


> I got my tourist visa granted today. thank god and thank you guys for all the infos.


 wow congrats on your tourist visa approval mariebaird.godbless u..


----------



## proudmomma

jayralvarez said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just want to share the very good news I've just received. My Partner Visa has been granted! Thank you to all of you that has shared your experiences along the way. Exactly six months from the day that the embassy acknowledged my application, our long wait is over! Praise the Lord for His goodness!


wow! Congratulations jayralvarez! we are hoping more visas will be granted in the near future


----------



## MarieBaird

proudmomma said:


> wow! Congratulations jayralvarez! we are hoping more visas will be granted in the near future


thank you proudmomma


----------



## proudmomma

Mariebaird do u also have a pending pmv application? Sorry I cannot see the timelines here.. I mean do u have a tourist visa along with a pmv application? Got confused


----------



## MarieBaird

proudmomma said:


> Mariebaird do u also have a pending pmv application? Sorry I cannot see the timelines here.. I mean do u have a tourist visa along with a pmv application? Got confused


Hi proudmomma! i have a pending spouse visa. i lodged them last oct 23 same with my tourist


----------



## proudmomma

I see  people are getting grants left and right! ours should be around the corner


----------



## Teedo

Hi guys, does anyone know what we need to do before leaving the philippines? and what we need to bring to the airport?
My fiance has done the CFO and got the sticker, I don't believe she needs to do the other seminar (PDOS?) as she is over 25....do we just need to print the grant letter to the airport?


----------



## iduno

Teedo said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know what we need to do before leaving the philippines? and what we need to bring to the airport?
> My fiance has done the CFO and got the sticker, I don't believe she needs to do the other seminar (PDOS?) as she is over 25....do we just need to print the grant letter to the airport?


She must have done the seminar/peer counselling, without the certificate they won't put the CFO sticker in her passport.
At the airport the CFO counter they will look at her passport , Grant letter, CFO sticker and her airline ticket and then pay the money, can't remember how much!
After that go to airline counter and get the boarding pass.
Go to the "pay the terminal fee counter and pay.
Then go to the immigration passport control and they can be "pricks" they can ask for all kinds of things, from the grant letter to photos of both of you together, depends on the person at the counter and what kind of day they are having hahaha.


----------



## proudmomma

Teedo said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know what we need to do before leaving the philippines? and what we need to bring to the airport?
> My fiance has done the CFO and got the sticker, I don't believe she needs to do the other seminar (PDOS?) as she is over 25....do we just need to print the grant letter to the airport?


What is the pdos for?


----------



## jayralvarez

proudmomma said:


> What is the pdos for?


I think it's Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar. I reckon I should also attend that, as stated on my Grant Notice.

Has anyone here attended CFO in Cebu? Is the schedule every Monday and Wednesday 2-5pm? Just wanted to verify. Thanks!


----------



## proudmomma

I see, thank u.. These things are listed on the grant letter, correct?


----------



## jayralvarez

proudmomma said:


> I see, thank u.. These things are listed on the grant letter, correct?


Yes. It's stated on the grant letter.


----------



## proudmomma

Okay, I remember reading here before that Cfo and such seminars aren't stated on the grant letter. Maybe they were just too excited of having gotten the grant, they overlooked things like these..  I have the tendency to be just like that as well


----------



## Teedo

jayralvarez said:


> I think it's Pre-Departure Orientation Seminar. I reckon I should also attend that, as stated on my Grant Notice.
> 
> Has anyone here attended CFO in Cebu? Is the schedule every Monday and Wednesday 2-5pm? Just wanted to verify. Thanks!


My fiance did the CFO in cebu 4 days ago on monday and we arrived at 4am, but there was no line yet so we got some breakfast and came back at 5:45am and she was then 7th in line. It all finished at about 6:30pm


----------



## jayralvarez

proudmomma said:


> Okay, I remember reading here before that Cfo and such seminars aren't stated on the grant letter. Maybe they were just too excited of having gotten the grant, they overlooked things like these..  I have the tendency to be just like that as well


It's on the second page of my grant letter.  I read it several times just to confirm that what I got was a grant and not a declined letter. LOL


----------



## jayralvarez

Teedo said:


> My fiance did the CFO in cebu 4 days ago on monday and we arrived at 4am, but there was no line yet so we got some breakfast and came back at 5:45am and she was then 7th in line. It all finished at about 6:30pm


Wow! It took you more than 12hrs to finish the whole CFO thing? That's odd. Thanks for the info.


----------



## godsgift

Congrats jayalvareZ, how did you know the your visa was granted. Do yhey send you email or mail! Good luck on your life in oz. god bless


----------



## jayralvarez

godsgift said:


> Congrats jayalvareZ, how did you know the your visa was granted. Do yhey send you email or mail! Good luck on your life in oz. god bless


Thank you godsgift!  My CO called me yesterday. She confirmed if it's me she's talking to, asked for my address and my wife's name. Then told me to check my Email today because she's finalising my application and it will be granted. An hour after our conversation, I received my Grant Notice already. And our docs that I passed were delivered to me today.


----------



## Teedo

jayralvarez said:


> Wow! It took you more than 12hrs to finish the whole CFO thing? That's odd. Thanks for the info.


I believe it took longer because there were some people still 'pending' from the previous friday which stopped because of the typhoon, so they came back monday


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi Guys!

I would like to know if do i need a show money when i enter Australia on a tourist visa and what are the things that i need to show them and do when im at the airport? Sorry this is my first time to get on a plane and im kind of nervous to travel alone. Thanks! Hope to hear from you guys


----------



## Marianina

MarieBaird said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I would like to know if do i need a show money when i enter Australia on a tourist visa and what are the things that i need to show them and do when im at the airport? Sorry this is my first time to get on a plane and im kind of nervous to travel alone. Thanks! Hope to hear from you guys


Hi MarieBaird,

In my experience, I was not asked to show money. They usually look for your return ticket, a valid passport, your visa grant (print a copy) and they _might_ ask you basic questions about where you're going, how long you're staying, with whom, etc. Just answer honestly and you'll be fine.  Please likewise be aware of the items/products that you may and may not take on a plane and/or into Australia, okay?

Please PM me if you need a step-by-step procedure of what to do once you're at the airport. I know how you feel. It can really be daunting to travel when you're alone and on your first plane flight.

~ Nina


----------



## gretz57

Hi Mariebaird,
You are only on a tourist visa, you don't need the show money because you have the sponsor. If they ask you where you live then tell them..but,no show money. For safety reason, don't bring foods or or Phils products esp those that are perishable, as it will just be thrown away. and you might be in trouble even a sandwich is thrown away.
I hope this helps.


----------



## eserethj14

Hello everyone!!! Is there anyone here applied for PMV 300 between may-July who received their original documents from embassy and have not receive grant letter yet? I received my original documents last 30th Oct so I'm hoping everything is ok? I have not heard from my CO since then...anybody have the same situation here...thanks..I'm just worried...


----------



## jayralvarez

eserethj14 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Is there anyone here applied for PMV 300 between may-July who received their original documents from embassy and have not receive grant letter yet? I received my original documents last 30th Oct so I'm hoping everything is ok? I have not heard from my CO since then...anybody have the same situation here...thanks..I'm just worried...


Hi eserethj14! Try checking your spam/junk folder on your email. I received my grant letter thru my email and when my docs were delivered the next day there was a copy of the grant letter affixed as well. Hope that everything's fine with your application. Best of luck!


----------



## sexycola

MarieBaird said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I would like to know if do i need a show money when i enter Australia on a tourist visa and what are the things that i need to show them and do when im at the airport? Sorry this is my first time to get on a plane and im kind of nervous to travel alone. Thanks! Hope to hear from you guys


Hi Mariebaird,
based on my own experienced whenever I visited Oz when I'm still on tourist visa (though it was my company who sent me there for bus. trip) from the immigration counter they will simply asked how long you will stay there, etc. Just make sure you always attach you roundtrip ticket to your passport for them to see..Then just after the immigration counter another immigration officer will ask and check your passport again, ticket and embarkation card and ask the same question. and they may ask different questions but your answers should always be same. being honest is very important to them. And while waiting for your luggage there are still ramdom check by immigration officer mostly Asians travellers. (as they are very strict esp. to those with tourist visa as some will go there and bridging their visa). They will ask again to see your docs. And make sure you read word per word the embarkation card(esp. the things u bring) as they are VERY STRICT with this. Just want to share you this: On my second trip to bne, almost half of my luggage contains Koppucino and biguerlai teas as my friend asked me favor to buy it for her. coz filipino goods in Oz are expensive. I declared all of them by ticking the appropriate box. So just after I got my luggage upon the clearance of my baggage the officer stop me and check my bags. I don't mind checking my luggage as I'm not bringing anything illegal it just that I normally use space bag and its really hard to pack your things back without the use of vacuum. So officer open my bags, even my hand-bag and my wallet and trying to search something...They're are suspicious on my passport I guess as I have heaps of travel movement every month from diff. countries esp. Asia. They even have swab test on my luggage and asked if I take any prohibited drugs inside my body.. and keep asking about my work in phil. though all their searches are negative for drugs. but still they think I may take it inside my body as I brought heaps of laxative teas which I simply explained them bec. my friend asked me to buy it for her as she's are trying to lose weight. and its more cheaper in our country. Well they are very satisfied with all my consistent answers to all their questions so they just let me go without getting any fine or throwing the teas and coffees.I even brought some sinigang mix and local pancakes, lol. just make sure you declare them all and all your goods are properly sealed and packed. 
Goodluck to your visit in Oz. Have a safe flight and enjoy your trip! God Bless!


----------



## MarieBaird

Hi Sexycola!

Thank you very much for this informations. Anyway, im not going to bring many luggage. My husband just want me to bring some munggo cakes/ hopiang munggo coz he really likes it. How about any liquids like feminine wash, shampoo, lotion and moisturizers? Im also planning to some contraceptive pills coz they have bigger dosage for medicines there right?


----------



## proudmomma

MarieBaird said:


> Hi Sexycola!
> 
> Thank you very much for this informations. Anyway, im not going to bring many luggage. My husband just want me to bring some munggo cakes/ hopiang munggo coz he really likes it. How about any liquids like feminine wash, shampoo, lotion and moisturizers? Im also planning to some contraceptive pills coz they have bigger dosage for medicines there right?


I'd be waiting for a reply for this one too sexycola.. When I fly there im planning on bringing lots of girl stuff too.. I think we can only bring 100ml of lotions,perfumes etc mariebaird,correct me if im wrong. Are preserved foods also NOT allowed to bring in such as "super tuyo"?


----------



## Mish

MarieBaird said:


> Hi Sexycola!
> 
> Thank you very much for this informations. Anyway, im not going to bring many luggage. My husband just want me to bring some munggo cakes/ hopiang munggo coz he really likes it. How about any liquids like feminine wash, shampoo, lotion and moisturizers? Im also planning to some contraceptive pills coz they have bigger dosage for medicines there right?


Shampoo, shower gel etc are all fine. Just make sure it is in your checked luggage - hand luggage it has to be less than 100ml


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> I'd be waiting for a reply for this one too sexycola.. When I fly there im planning on bringing lots of girl stuff too.. I think we can only bring 100ml of lotions,perfumes etc mariebaird,correct me if im wrong. Are preserved foods also NOT allowed to bring in such as "super tuyo"?


Yes Mariebird and proudmomma 

you can bring all your personal/kikay stuffs as long as its in your checked-in luggage if its beyond 100ml. But u can have some hand-carry liquids too as long as it will not exceed to 100ml/bottle. 
You can also bring your own over the counter and prescripted medicines. Just make sure u bring the prescription too. In Oz birth control pills are under prescripted med. and very expensive!! On my first trip there, I didn't bring any and I have a hard time to buy. [Edited out by moderator] and guess what, one box contains 3 packs of pills! I bought yasmine pills and it cost me like 81aud as far as I remember. [Edited out by moderator] So if your trying not to get pregnant soon better have the IV contraception good for a year or so, or buy heaps of pills. Just ask a doctor here in ph to give you prescription. Coz they might think something else.

In terms of foods this is quite hard, I advise that you buy foods that are sealed, no any fresh fruits or frozen meat, cooked food or anything that is fresh! Still some goods here in phil are still not acceptable in Oz's standard. I have another story to share again, hehehe! This time it was on my first trip in bne, and we bought some dried mangoes from our duty free here in NAIA. I was flying with my 3 colleagues there and we have stop-over in sg and since we have 13hrs lay-over and I know sg very well, I decided to tour my colleagues even for a short time as they haven't gone there yet. After we had dinner and walked in the city we stayed in a friend's house. Without me knowing that one of my colleague brought an orange from the house and put it on her bag. And from sg immigration since we're going out the country to BNE they don't do much search on going out passenger. As we arrived BNE airport, and have to fill-up the embarkation card, as far as we know that the dried mangoes we bought from duty free is automatic out from our own luggage so we didn't declare it. And my friend also forgot that she brought an orange on her bag. Lucky me it wasn't me carrying the dried mangoes and it was all in her, so she was stop and questioned by the immigration officer. And asking why she didn't declare the dried mangoes and an orange in her hand-carry bag. As she explained as we thought since it was brought from duty free it was exempted and I really forgot I have an orange inside my bag as we are all in hurry to catch the bus and train going back to sg airport after our short lay-over. Still my colleague is lucky enough to received a warning letter from the officer instead of getting fine of 220aud!
So make sure u declare the foods you are bringing. Coz if you don't u will get fine of 220aud or a warning letter. Please Read the embarkation card word per word. I suggest you watch border security Australia before you fly so you will have an idea what I'm talking about. There are heaps on youtube ;P Lucky me I don't get involve in any of their episodes when I was questioned last March 2013 when I enter bne re. on my teas and coffees, hehehe! Bon boyage Marriebaird! I can't my visa be granted soon! How's your visa going on proudmomma? I haven't attend the seminar yet. Any plans?


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> I'd be waiting for a reply for this one too sexycola.. When I fly there im planning on bringing lots of girl stuff too.. I think we can only bring 100ml of lotions,perfumes etc mariebaird,correct me if im wrong. Are preserved foods also NOT allowed to bring in such as "super tuyo"?


btw, I'm not really sure if your "super tuyo" is allowed. as long as it passed on their food standard. If you miss pinoy foods/ingredients u can buy in sunnybank, at the valley (just near at your in laws house), and there are heaps small pinoy store out there. Once we get our visa I'll drive you around there, promise! Hopefully I could buy a nice cheap car there once I sold my car here


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey sexycola, I'm editing out some of what you said as you are talking about doing things that are illegal in Australia... you can private message me if you're confused. Thanks.


----------



## proudmomma

sexycola said:


> btw, I'm not really sure if your "super tuyo" is allowed. as long as it passed on their food standard. If you miss pinoy foods/ingredients u can buy in sunnybank, at the valley (just near at your in laws house), and there are heaps small pinoy store out there. Once we get our visa I'll drive you around there, promise! Hopefully I could buy a nice cheap car there once I sold my car here


I've been watching border security for months now, and at one point I got nervous myself,thinking if I get too excited while packing I might end up bringing things that aren't allowed! Haha anyway yeah he mentioned about pinoy stores,although available they're quite expensive.

Looking forward to our joy ride! Btw, if my driver's license here isn't expired yet when I get in Australia,will I be able to use it (after gettimg used to driving on the right side-of course) there?


----------



## dunan

Not worth taking anything....there are many Asian stores in the main cities where you can buy practically anything...


----------



## Marianina

proudmomma said:


> Btw, if my driver's license here isn't expired yet when I get in Australia,will I be able to use it (after gettimg used to driving on the right side-of course) there?


In NSW, yes, you will be allowed to use your Phil. license while it has not expired. (I read you will be eligible for an Aus license when you become a permanent resident.) It really feels strange driving on the "other side" of the road, and I do suggest you take time to adjust to it by practice-driving in some place safe (and where you are allowed to). Going through roundabouts is the trickiest part for me but it all just really needs some getting used to.


----------



## proudmomma

Marianina said:


> In NSW, yes, you will be allowed to use your Phil. license while it has not expired. (I read you will be eligible for an Aus license when you become a permanent resident.) It really feels strange driving on the "other side" of the road, and I do suggest you take time to adjust to it by practice-driving in some place safe (and where you are allowed to). Going through roundabouts is the trickiest part for me but it all just really needs some getting used to.


I see, ill be in BNE not NSW  2 yrs of waiting to be a permanent resident is so long, I bet I can master driving there by that time 

Btw, if I want my kids to migrate too, I can only apply for their visa after I become a resident,am I right?


----------



## dunan

If you can drive here you can drive anywhere else in the world.....driving in oz is a dream compared to the chaotic drivers n roads, here in Ph.


----------



## proudmomma

dunan said:


> If you can drive here you can drive anywhere else in the world.....driving in oz is a dream compared to the chaotic drivers n roads, here in Ph.


True enough!


----------



## MarieBaird

sexycola said:


> Yes Mariebird and proudmomma
> 
> you can bring all your personal/kikay stuffs as long as its in your checked-in luggage if its beyond 100ml. But u can have some hand-carry liquids too as long as it will not exceed to 100ml/bottle.
> You can also bring your own over the counter and prescripted medicines. Just make sure u bring the prescription too. In Oz birth control pills are under prescripted med. and very expensive!! On my first trip there, I didn't bring any and I have a hard time to buy. [Edited out by moderator] and guess what, one box contains 3 packs of pills! I bought yasmine pills and it cost me like 81aud as far as I remember. [Edited out by moderator] So if your trying not to get pregnant soon better have the IV contraception good for a year or so, or buy heaps of pills. Just ask a doctor here in ph to give you prescription. Coz they might think something else.
> 
> In terms of foods this is quite hard, I advise that you buy foods that are sealed, no any fresh fruits or frozen meat, cooked food or anything that is fresh! Still some goods here in phil are still not acceptable in Oz's standard. I have another story to share again, hehehe! This time it was on my first trip in bne, and we bought some dried mangoes from our duty free here in NAIA. I was flying with my 3 colleagues there and we have stop-over in sg and since we have 13hrs lay-over and I know sg very well, I decided to tour my colleagues even for a short time as they haven't gone there yet. After we had dinner and walked in the city we stayed in a friend's house. Without me knowing that one of my colleague brought an orange from the house and put it on her bag. And from sg immigration since we're going out the country to BNE they don't do much search on going out passenger. As we arrived BNE airport, and have to fill-up the embarkation card, as far as we know that the dried mangoes we bought from duty free is automatic out from our own luggage so we didn't declare it. And my friend also forgot that she brought an orange on her bag. Lucky me it wasn't me carrying the dried mangoes and it was all in her, so she was stop and questioned by the immigration officer. And asking why she didn't declare the dried mangoes and an orange in her hand-carry bag. As she explained as we thought since it was brought from duty free it was exempted and I really forgot I have an orange inside my bag as we are all in hurry to catch the bus and train going back to sg airport after our short lay-over. Still my colleague is lucky enough to received a warning letter from the officer instead of getting fine of 220aud!
> So make sure u declare the foods you are bringing. Coz if you don't u will get fine of 220aud or a warning letter. Please Read the embarkation card word per word. I suggest you watch border security Australia before you fly so you will have an idea what I'm talking about. There are heaps on youtube ;P Lucky me I don't get involve in any of their episodes when I was questioned last March 2013 when I enter bne re. on my teas and coffees, hehehe! Bon boyage Marriebaird! I can't my visa be granted soon! How's your visa going on proudmomma? I haven't attend the seminar yet. Any plans?


Hi sexycola! Thank you very much for all this info, i dont think i will bring loads of stuff cause this is my first time to travel so im kind of nervous hehe. This helps a lot. I think i'll just get some dried mangoes at the airport and some hopia too which he requested  thanks a lot for this and i will find that video on youtube! Goodluck on your visa


----------



## alon

*visitor visa processing times*

Hi,

While waiting for our partner visa to be processed, we lodged for offshore visitor visa.
Anyone knows what are the processing times for visitor visa these days lodged in Manila?

Thank you


----------



## godsgift

alon said:


> Hi,
> 
> While waiting for our partner visa to be processed, we lodged for offshore visitor visa.
> Anyone knows what are the processing times for visitor visa these days lodged in Manila?
> 
> Thank you


Hello alon, when did you lodged your visitors visa application, my fried lodge her application oct 23 but until now she is still waiting for thr grant!
Good luck on your visa application!
God bless you!

Godsgift


----------



## sexycola

proudmomma said:


> I see, ill be in BNE not NSW  2 yrs of waiting to be a permanent resident is so long, I bet I can master driving there by that time
> 
> Btw, if I want my kids to migrate too, I can only apply for their visa after I become a resident,am I right?


Proudmomma,

I can renew license nextmonth or by january then after I'll get my int'l license. As it would be easier to get their license there once we have int'l license here. but we still need to take exams. Yeah, driving in other side is an adjustment and their roundabouts too!


----------



## sexycola

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey sexycola, I'm editing out some of what you said as you are talking about doing things that are illegal in Australia... you can private message me if you're confused. Thanks.


no worries, that's okay! not a big deal. anyway thanks! God bless you!


----------



## dunan

Roundabouts are the best thing ever.....just give way to the right...pretty basic lol....over here no one even indicates...just cut in front blasting the horn....pull out in traffic regardless....don't bother about pedestrians cos there are no pedestrians crossings anyway....n geeze if you come across this phenomena called traffic lights, that is amazing...n cope with the Drunk Ceres bus drivers tailgating you, 3 feet off your rear end before they overtake into oncoming traffic lol.....if you survive driving here im sure driving on the left hand side of the road will be the easiest thing you need to worry about.....LOL


----------



## nora_5470

alon said:


> Hi,
> 
> While waiting for our partner visa to be processed, we lodged for offshore visitor visa.
> Anyone knows what are the processing times for visitor visa these days lodged in Manila?
> 
> Thank you


Hi...the processing time for the visitor visa is 1 month..


----------



## Teedo

Does anyone have a list of things we should do after our partners arrive?
for example apply for a tax file number, new bank account etc....
My partner said that in the seminar they told her to go to centrelink and medicare, though I thought she can't get centrelink or medicare on a 300 visa?


----------



## sexycola

dunan said:


> Roundabouts are the best thing ever.....just give way to the right...pretty basic lol....over here no one even indicates...just cut in front blasting the horn....pull out in traffic regardless....don't bother about pedestrians cos there are no pedestrians crossings anyway....n geeze if you come across this phenomena called traffic lights, that is amazing...n cope with the Drunk Ceres bus drivers tailgating you, 3 feet off your rear end before they overtake into oncoming traffic lol.....if you survive driving here im sure driving on the left hand side of the road will be the easiest thing you need to worry about.....LOL


Yeah I agree Dunan  Whenever I drove in other countries like Oz I have to keep in mind strictly follow the rules. I'm always a good driver there. I just couldn't imagine why car accidents still on the top list problem of the country. I'd rather drive in Oz freeway rather than when I was in Africa or PNG.. anyway each country have their own traffic rules. As a traveler we just always bear in mind to follow all their laws wherever we go...so you won't get in trouble.

God Bless!


----------



## Marianina

proudmomma said:


> Btw, if I want my kids to migrate too, I can only apply for their visa after I become a resident,am I right?


I have no experience with this, but I reckon you're right.


----------



## Marianina

Teedo said:


> Does anyone have a list of things we should do after our partners arrive?
> for example apply for a tax file number, new bank account etc....
> My partner said that in the seminar they told her to go to centrelink and medicare, though I thought she can't get centrelink or medicare on a 300 visa?


I seem to recall an earlier thread where a member wrote about these things.. Please try a search.

You're right, she cannot apply for Centrelink and/or Medicare benefits while on a PMV300. On an earlier post by CG, she said one can apply a soon as one submits an application for 820.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's how it's supposed to be, Marianina. Some people have gotten some pushback from uninformed Medicare staffers - just ask for a supervisor and insist until you get the help you need. You may need to wait until the acknowledgment comes for your 820, which can sometimes be a couple of weeks, but after you have evidence from them that you've applied, you SHOULD be all set.


----------



## hubby68

I am hoping we can follow the timelines pretty closely for Gretz and sexycola .. My PMV was lodged on 25th June 2013. 

We did get a request for further information, I am hoping that won't cause us too much of a delay.

She will apply for Tourist Visa in Phil if we hear nothing before end of the month.


----------



## jhoy0320

hubby68 said:


> I am hoping we can follow the timelines pretty closely for Gretz and sexycola .. My PMV was lodged on 25th June 2013. We did get a request for further information, I am hoping that won't cause us too much of a delay. She will apply for Tourist Visa in Phil if we hear nothing before end of the month.


 hi hubby68;251809..I was hoping and praying the same as well..it would be the best Christmas gift for us and we made before the ed of this year..goodluck to all of us..and godbless..


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Hubby68
The length of time they gave you to provide the additional documents gets added on to your wait time. Even if you return the documents in 4 days they will not begin processing your documents until the allocated time to return the documents has lapsed. Sorry about the bad news


----------



## hubby68

I did suspect, but hoped otherwise. That will add around 7 weeks. 
That's we will be applying for Tourist visa anyway, with assistance in manila.

They recommended applying for 6 months rather than 3, any reasons for this. We feel that we only need a maximum of 3 for now, then go back and wait for a little while.


----------



## Rigs

cfb said:


> We just had our defacto visa approved (same forms etc as spouse visa) in the Philippines. The whole process took 5 months from submission to approval (of course this is a guide only, your situation may be different). They did not contact us at all during the process, except to reply to our emailed questions. We sent an email at 6 weeks to confirm that a CO was assigned (they were) and that they had everything they needed (they did). We also sent a follow up after 4 months asking if all was OK (it was). Other than that we heard nothing. In my experience you will not be told what stage your application is at, and they will not give you any dates as to when it might be complete. It's difficult, but you just have to be patient. If they say your "application was currently being processed and the CO will get in touch if further documents are required" then all is probably proceeding as normal.


Your right patients is the key!


----------



## Rigs

Patients, it will happen


----------



## kimkimkim

iduno said:


> If you book PAL immigrant fare to OZ you get 40 kgs baggage allowance.


Hi! Can I book with travel agencies and tell them I am a migrant? Or I need to book directly to PAL head ofc? Thank you!


----------



## Aussieboy07

hubby68 said:


> I did suspect, but hoped otherwise. That will add around 7 weeks.
> That's we will be applying for Tourist visa anyway, with assistance in manila.
> 
> They recommended applying for 6 months rather than 3, any reasons for this. We feel that we only need a maximum of 3 for now, then go back and wait for a little while.


They recommend 6 months as they know the processing time is usually at least this (yeah there is the exception to the rule but it is rare). I would go for the 6 months as what have I seen is if you are in Australia and you visa is ready they will email you enquiring into when you plan to go back to PH. This is there way of saying that your visa is ready and they will send it once you are back in PH


----------



## Aussieboy07

CBF is correct
Those who do not hear from their CO at all generally get approved quicker


----------



## Aussieboy07

A handy tip for those coming on a pmv 300
To get your tax file number go to 
www.iar.gov.au *not* Australian Taxation Office that is only good for visa 309


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops I meant www.iar.ato.gov.au


----------



## Aussieboy07

sexycola said:


> Yes Mariebird and proudmomma
> 
> you can bring all your personal/kikay stuffs as long as its in your checked-in luggage if its beyond 100ml. But u can have some hand-carry liquids too as long as it will not exceed to 100ml/bottle.
> You can also bring your own over the counter and prescripted medicines. Just make sure u bring the prescription too. In Oz birth control pills are under prescripted med. and very expensive!! On my first trip there, I didn't bring any and I have a hard time to buy. [Edited out by moderator] and guess what, one box contains 3 packs of pills! I bought yasmine pills and it cost me like 81aud as far as I remember. [Edited out by moderator] So if your trying not to get pregnant soon better have the IV contraception good for a year or so, or buy heaps of pills. Just ask a doctor here in ph to give you prescription. Coz they might think something else.
> 
> My Fiancee bought contraception pill yesterday and it works out at $14 a month, so I don't think it is expensive. A hell of a lot cheaper than a baby haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

sexycola said:


> btw, I'm not really sure if your "super tuyo" is allowed. as long as it passed on their food standard. If you miss pinoy foods/ingredients u can buy in sunnybank, at the valley (just near at your in laws house), and there are heaps small pinoy store out there. Once we get our visa I'll drive you around there, promise! Hopefully I could buy a nice cheap car there once I sold my car here


Yes Brisbane does have a few different Filipino shops, china town/ Valley has the shop "best friends". There is also one at Aspley on Gympie road. Though from what I have witnessed most Filipinos find good substitutes in the major supermarkets with the exception of the odd craving


----------



## Aussieboy07

TELSTRA HAS FREE CALLS TO PHILIPPINES UNTIL 6AM Monday 25 NOVEMBER 2013
google for additional information or ring Telstra but basically from landline or mobile


----------



## Marianina

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Brisbane does have a few different Filipino shops, china town/ Valley has the shop "best friends". There is also one at Aspley on Gympie road. Though from what I have witnessed most Filipinos find good substitutes in the major supermarkets with the exception of the odd craving


Yes, Aussieboy, the odd craving for green mangoes with bagoong (shrimp paste) lol.


----------



## proudmomma

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes Brisbane does have a few different Filipino shops, china town/ Valley has the shop "best friends". There is also one at Aspley on Gympie road. Though from what I have witnessed most Filipinos find good substitutes in the major supermarkets with the exception of the odd craving


That would be hard, I tend to crave every week for "tuyo" lol... Yeah, my fiance said nando's is the best alternative for mang inasal... I'd definitely try that.  wooot! Can't wait for my visa! Ive listed all the places im dragging my fiance to when I get there


----------



## Aussieboy07

Marianina said:


> Yes, Aussieboy, the odd craving for green mangoes with bagoong (shrimp paste) lol.


Easy fixed, pick green mango and then go here for shrimp recipe

Filipino Style Recipe Shrimp Paste | Filipino Style Recipe


----------



## proudmomma

I know this is off topic, but im hoping someone could enlighten me.. I am wondering if employers ask for a TOR (transcript of records) and certificate of employment from previous employers once you apply for a job there? Some of my aussie friends say they don't, but I wanna make sure. My previous company suddenly shut down after my resignation due to lack of profit,so there is no way I can get a certificate from them.


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi Proudmama
They certainly wont be botherd about a transcript of records, they are only used for assessing qualifications.
In Australia it is more usual to give a prospective employer a copy of your Australian certified qualifications and the contact details of a referee who can verify you competence. 
Make sure you tell the referee that you have nominated, and that they can expect to be contacted and that they should state clearly the type of work you had been doing.
Good luck


----------



## proudmomma

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Proudmama
> They certainly wont be botherd about a transcript of records, they are only used for assessing qualifications.
> In Australia it is more usual to give a prospective employer a copy of your Australian certified qualifications and the contact details of a referee who can verify you competence.
> Make sure you tell the referee that you have nominated, and that they can expect to be contacted and that they should state clearly the type of work you had been doing.
> Good luck


Thank u Aussiesteve! Glad to hear that those docs aren't as important as they are here. Im trying to organize things as early as now while waiting for my visa


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Proudmama
In addition to what steve has said, often employers ask for a resume or CV (Curriculum Virtae (bad spelling)). This is a word document that you create yourself listing your employment history/experience (and in some professions your achievements), your education and training courses. I just quickly goggled the link below to get you started.

MyPerfectResume: Session Timed Out!


----------



## Aussieboy07

For anyone new to the forum, please note there is a search function for this thread at the top of the page. So if you want to find out information for example about the CFO, simply do a search and there will be a lot of info on that subject. Here is where you will find the search function. Under the titles below found on the top of the page. hope this is useful
PMV or Spouse Visa from the Philippines - Page 619

Reply Page 619 of 619 « First < 119 519 569 609 610 611 612 613 614 615 616 617 618 619 

View First Unread View First Unread LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 5 votes, 4.80 average.


----------



## superfly

I cannot explain the sadness. It's exactly my 5th month today. no good news. My future SIL and MIL are asking me when I'm coming back? even my new found friends keep on calling and sending me sms. All I can say (with a dry throat) is it all depends on immi and my case officer... 
I just don't understand the silence, an email from my unknown CO would really help.
Yesterday I woke up with a blurry vision on my left eye but only on the edge of my vision and a constant pain in the back of my head. Doctor said, it's probably stress. 
I'm just really upset. I feel like a prisoner waiting for my parole. 
Sorry for venting out my frustration here. But I've been so down for the entire month of November. You know the feeling that you're going to make it through but everyday, little by little separation is killing you inside. I can't help myself but cry and ask WWWHHHYYYY? 
I know some of you like Aussieboy waited for a year, I salute you. I wish I can get that same strength to go through. :,(


----------



## proudmomma

superfly said:


> I cannot explain the sadness. It's exactly my 5th month today. no good news. My future SIL and MIL are asking me when I'm coming back? even my new found friends keep on calling and sending me sms. All I can say (with a dry throat) is it all depends on immi and my case officer...
> I just don't understand the silence, an email from my unknown CO would really help.
> Yesterday I woke up with a blurry vision on my left eye but only on the edge of my vision and a constant pain in the back of my head. Doctor said, it's probably stress.
> I'm just really upset. I feel like a prisoner waiting for my parole.
> Sorry for venting out my frustration here. But I've been so down for the entire month of November. You know the feeling that you're going to make it through but everyday, little by little separation is killing you inside. I can't help myself but cry and ask WWWHHHYYYY?
> I know some of you like Aussieboy waited for a year, I salute you. I wish I can get that same strength to go through. :,(


I feel for you superfly.. Im just on my 2nd month from the date of the aknowledgement letter,and yet it already seems months had passed.. I don't understand the process too. Of nothing is missinh from our documents and everything we submitted are all fine, then why the long process?


----------



## Babyme26

Same me still waiting... That's why My fiance decided that we just spend our Christmas in Thailand with his family while waiting for the approval. It will be six months tomorrow 27 of November.. We just pray guys that everything will be fine and We will be grant soon.. God bless to all ^_^...


----------



## chicken999

U are lucky in Philippines and should count ur blessings. Krissaid got her visa today after 26 months !


----------



## proudmomma

chicken999 said:


> U are lucky in Philippines and should count ur blessings. Krissaid got her visa today after 26 months !


26 months!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

To all who have heard nothing from your CO, you are the lucky ones as they are usually the ones that are approved the quickest. A previous forum member did rather elaborate mapping of timelines and those who had no contact, usually found there first contact after about 6 months was their approval, occasionally shorter than 6 months but not often.
I realize it is like your life is on hold, though since you can't change the outcome of your application all you can do is assume it will be good news unless you have done something bad/illegal. So plan for the future together and spend quality time with your family before you leave them. It is a bitter sweet pill leaving behind loved ones to start a new life with your Australia partner.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Done something bad/illegal OR are unlucky enough to have medical issues...  Just noting.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ah college girl, good point ( I hope your turn will come soon)
Just sharing some info provided by Mark Northam (Moderator and Migration Agent).

For a person that holds a subclass 300 PMV visa, the current charge to apply for a subclass 820 onshore partner visa is $1,145.00 assuming there are no additional applicants (ie, children).

Now a hint from me when the embassy returns your documents, keep everything (especially visa 300 as you will need to resubmit forms 40 & 47 for visa 820)


----------



## gretz57

*Agony of waiting*



Aussieboy07 said:


> Ah college girl, good point ( I hope your turn will come soon)
> Just sharing some info provided by Mark Northam (Moderator and Migration Agent).
> 
> For a person that holds a subclass 300 PMV visa, the current charge to apply for a subclass 820 onshore partner visa is $1,145.00 assuming there are no additional applicants (ie, children).
> 
> Now a hint from me when the embassy returns your documents, keep everything (especially visa 300 as you will need to resubmit forms 40 & 47 for visa 820)


Hello aussieboy07,
Your words come from experience. You are just a relief to my stress of waiting. Same as with superfly, the agony of waiting seems unbearable, I feel like going crazy. But, as you say, spend quality time with friends and relatives over here is a good alternative action,but, got no relative here.
My only consolation is when I saw my relatives and friends from Tacloban where I lived for 20 years prior to staying here in Manila, are alive,kicking . And just to remind me that I must be thankful to God, I did not experience the horrible catastrophe they experienced. My 2 houses in Tacloban are lost and gone by typhoon Haiyan or we called it Yolanda.I thought it could be a good investment here in the Phil's. But , I will leave our country with nothing that I can own here anymore. My waiting is nothing compared to the horrifying experienced of my friends. I shared with them the material things I have because even personal or basic needs they don't have. The giving was a relief to me. I thank God my agony is only waiting as compared to the agony my friends had experienced.


----------



## jhoy0320

superfly said:


> I cannot explain the sadness. It's exactly my 5th month today. no good news. My future SIL and MIL are asking me when I'm coming back? even my new found friends keep on calling and sending me sms. All I can say (with a dry throat) is it all depends on immi and my case officer... I just don't understand the silence, an email from my unknown CO would really help. Yesterday I woke up with a blurry vision on my left eye but only on the edge of my vision and a constant pain in the back of my head. Doctor said, it's probably stress. I'm just really upset. I feel like a prisoner waiting for my parole. Sorry for venting out my frustration here. But I've been so down for the entire month of November. You know the feeling that you're going to make it through but everyday, little by little separation is killing you inside. I can't help myself but cry and ask WWWHHHYYYY? I know some of you like Aussieboy waited for a year, I salute you. I wish I can get that same strength to go through. :,(


 hi superfly..I totally feel for you sis as the waiting time can be really tough and unbearable.hoping and praying will have our grant visa soon..godbless us..


----------



## joehenderson

Thanks for the heads up! This has cleared my thoughts whether to take the IELTS exam.



toochling said:


> Thanks for the reply tresha0206, that cleared it  My partner won't take the IELTS but we did submit the medium of language from elem-college just in case


----------



## toochling

I am currently in the Philippines right now having my 2 week vacation, we are on our 3rd month waiting for any updates from the immigration, I emailed them again (2nd time of following up our application), haven't heard anything from them, no news, no nothing.. 

We just hope that we can get the approval before the holidays or even before our wedding this Feb 2014 in Perth which was registered already.. Do you guys think that it is possible to get an approval because of the registered NOIM?

I will be going back to Oz on Saturday and I don't feel like going back ((


----------



## Mish

toochling said:


> I am currently in the Philippines right now having my 2 week vacation, we are on our 3rd month waiting for any updates from the immigration, I emailed them again (2nd time of following up our application), haven't heard anything from them, no news, no nothing..
> 
> We just hope that we can get the approval before the holidays or even before our wedding this Feb 2014 in Perth which was registered already.. Do you guys think that it is possible to get an approval because of the registered NOIM?
> 
> I will be going back to Oz on Saturday and I don't feel like going back ((


Sorry but they don't take the date of the NOIM into account, if they did everyone would be doing that!

From what I have see from the Philippines timelines, the average is around 6 months, but some people can be more. I think it could be a bit of a touch and go if you get it before the wedding date or not.

Generally, you will not hear unless they need something or they have made their decision. You just have to sit back and wait (as annoying as it is!)


----------



## proudmomma

our wedding date's registered already and it will be on march 2014.. I too, am hoping that this could be factor into getting a grant soon..i lodged mine last 14 sept 2013 ,and got the acknowledgement letter 1Oct2013.. is it too soon to email my CO?


----------



## Mish

proudmomma said:


> our wedding date's registered already and it will be on march 2014.. I too, am hoping that this could be factor into getting a grant soon..i lodged mine last 14 sept 2013 ,and got the acknowledgement letter 1Oct2013.. is it too soon to email my CO?


Depends why you are emailing your case officer? It is recommended only to email them if necessary, as in you will be onshore in Australia or you have additional evidence. They do not like you to email just to ask what is happening with the application.


----------



## proudmomma

Mish said:


> Depends why you are emailing your case officer? It is recommended only to email them if necessary, as in you will be onshore in Australia or you have additional evidence. They do not like you to email just to ask what is happening with the application.


Perhaps just like what toochling wanted to know...exactly how's the application.. It maybe too early but it's just not fair having to wait for something you've greatly put an effort into-arranging the documents and all- not to mention the fee  you just kept wondering why some get their grant as early as 3months like my sister in law, and some as far long as 24months.

Anyway, recommended or not I might send them an enquiry if(i hope not) I reach my 6th month of waiting


----------



## Aussieboy07

Good advice Mish
Everyone expect to wait 6 months, anything earlier than this is a bonus. All so keep in mind the busier your CO is answering emails, the less time they spend on processing your applications.
Also no contact from a CO is a good thing, it means you have everything in order


----------



## sugarstoned

I think its time we create a new Filipino thread? Lock this one maybe? This one's getting long, a lot has changed visa process-wise and it would be beneficial to our kababayans to have updated, current information re pmv/spouse visa. Just a suggestion.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Alright, I'll lock this one. You guys feel free to start a new one.


----------

